# Iguana thread



## DavieB

Why isn't there one, theres tegu and monitor, CWD, AWD, geckos, and all sorts but no Iguana thread, could be for rhinos, green (including all the red etc in there ) desert, black fiji, etc etc. 



















Any excuse for a couple of pictures.

But I am puzzled as to why there is not a thread. I'm guessing too many haters.


----------



## Bexzini

There was one somewhere but god knows where its gone!

And yes these iguana threads do tend to evoke flaming of all sorts but heck give it a go it might work!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

there has been a few iguana threads, they normally go down the pan at somepoint due to someone comming on saying omfg what are you doing, or a nurotic arguing that they are fine to eat meat, and funny enough the arguments are normally started over diet. 

or someone owning one for maybey a week and questioning long term members who have had the nice and healthy for years and years.

crazy eh some people just never grow up.


----------



## Bexzini

Salazare Slytherin said:


> there has been a few iguana threads, they normally go down the pan at somepoint due to someone comming on saying omfg what are you doing, or a nurotic arguing that they are fine to eat meat, and funny enough the arguments are normally started over diet.
> 
> or someone owning one for maybey a week and questioning long term members who have had the nice and healthy for years and years.
> 
> crazy eh some people just never grow up.


Well well well look what the cat dragged in 


heheeh ONLY JOKING :flrt::flrt::flrt:

yes arguments start because of diet I have noticed this trend, Salazars nemesis of spinach and tomato diets lol!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> Well well well look what the cat dragged in
> 
> 
> heheeh ONLY JOKING :flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> yes arguments start because of diet I have noticed this trend, Salazars *nemesis of spinach and tomato diets lol*!


:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:
ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
nice bridge for goblin Dave:no1:


----------



## Bexzini

Salazare Slytherin said:


> :devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:
> ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> nice bridge for goblin Dave:no1:


Time to hide again lmao


----------



## Rthompson

Aye I've seen many Iguana thread bloom and fall apart thanks to keyboard warriors, maybe this one will be different... I do love reading about them.. makes me want one even more!


----------



## Rthompson

Which reminds me Salazare, Although it won't be for a while yet, I am planning on finding an adult that needs rehoming as oppose to buying a baby (although that may be a future plan) just wondering if it will be any more difficult to get an adult settled in etc?


----------



## Bexzini

Rthompson said:


> Aye I've seen many Iguana thread bloom and fall apart thanks to keyboard warriors, maybe this one will be different... I do love reading about them.. makes me want one even more!


Agreed I think the thread will be a success if husbandry diet etc is kept out of the loop, although its a shame to do this threads shouldnt be like that. I will remain positive for now :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rthompson said:


> Which reminds me Salazare, Although it won't be for a while yet, I am planning on finding an adult that needs rehoming as oppose to buying a baby (although that may be a future plan) just wondering if it will be any more difficult to get an adult settled in etc?


 
they can huff, for a few days like with most reptiles lol, but once they are settled they are usually fine, its just getting them and giving them a chance to get used to it all.
a change is a big thing in an iguanas life: victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

aye lets hope.
:2thumb:


----------



## Rthompson

Okay not a problem, I think thats the route I'll take, would much rather see an adult get a happy home after its been chucked on its arse for being itself


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rthompson said:


> Okay not a problem, I think thats the route I'll take, would much rather see an adult get a happy home after its been chucked on its arse for being itself


ADMIRIBLE SENTIMENTS:no1:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

So how is everyones Igunana's getting on?


----------



## DavieB

Mine hates me! lol. Soon sort that out though.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

DavieB said:


> Mine hates me! lol. Soon sort that out though.


you know some really good freinds of mine named there iguana the grinch lol 
every time they would go in this came to mind the look and you could just read its mind!
lmao
YouTube - The two Funniest Scenes from "The Grinch"


----------



## Bexzini

Well me and zizi are having our troubles but we are trying to work them out together. We are even considering therapy.


----------



## jnrsmum

Sorry I couldn't resist showing off my boy, may he rest in peace....... miss him loads xx


----------



## Bexzini

jnrsmum said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> Sorry I couldn't resist showing off my boy, may he rest in peace....... miss him loads xx


Awww what a beautiful iggy nice fat tail hehe he was obviously really well looked after, what a cutie :flrt:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

jnrsmum said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> Sorry I couldn't resist showing off my boy, may he rest in peace....... miss him loads xx


sorry to hear this mate? I recently just lost my special boy, it is never easy. 
RIP little guy, he looks like he had a good life though.: victory:


----------



## DavieB

He was a cracker


----------



## jnrsmum

because of his poor start in life when we first got him we were under the impression he was in fact a girl...... he didnt show signs of actually being a boy until quite late in his life :lol: .... one day I woke up to huge jowls, I rushed him to the vets thinking something was wrong and he laugh and said She is a He and HE has finally matured :lol:

He was very very much loved. I used to take him for walks on good days around the village, sometimes he would sit on my shoulder and sometimes he would walk (albeit very slowly especially across the road :bash: ) ... many a time we would almost cause a crash due to rubbernecking disbelieving drivers :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## DavieB

Don't fancy walking mine about here, would probably get stoned, should have seen the looks my beardy got in the garden


----------



## jnrsmum

thats a shame  People can be so ignorant. I was lucky nearly everyone I ever come across whilst out and about with Ools were more than interested in him and asked lots of questions .... and of course he loved the attention, he knew he was special :lol:


----------



## Newelly

jnrsmum said:


> thats a shame  People can be so ignorant. I was lucky nearly everyone I ever come across whilst out and about with Ools were more than interested in him and asked lots of questions .... and of course he loved the attention, he knew he was special :lol:


Sorry on your behalf

RIP - Big Guy


----------



## Jaymz

Hello Iguana lovers. 
Heres my two.

Skittish but getting lots better lately (Rhino)









Full of attitude and FAST :lol2: (Red)


----------



## Newelly

Jaymz said:


> Hello Iguana lovers.
> Heres my two.
> 
> Skittish but getting lots better lately (Rhino)
> image
> 
> Full of attitude and FAST :lol2: (Red)
> 
> image


 
i agree i have a baby reddy  they darn are fast for sure never had any interest with rhino's there a bit to much out of my league with the price range 

nice looking iggies btw  : victory:


----------



## jnrsmum

Jaymz said:


> Hello Iguana lovers.
> Heres my two.
> 
> Skittish but getting lots better lately (Rhino)
> image
> 
> Full of attitude and FAST :lol2: (Red)
> 
> image


Beautiful Iggies !!!:no1::no1:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

jnrsmum said:


> thats a shame  People can be so ignorant. I was lucky nearly everyone I ever come across whilst out and about with Ools were more than interested in him and asked lots of questions .... and of course he loved the attention, he knew he was special :lol:


you never used to go to the metro center with him by any chance ? did you.


----------



## jnrsmum

Salazare Slytherin said:


> you never used to go to the metro center with him by any chance ? did you.


No not me I live in rural silly Suffolk !!!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

jnrsmum said:


> No not me I live in rural silly Suffolk !!!


 
I see, there used to be a guy, who used to take his iguana out at gatesead and newcastle in the summer, pretty much they went to the metro center together for years, the iguana loved it, I met him a few times and I am sure his name had a similar theme to yours. 

He was a top bloke too. 
Security kicked them out one day though, there was an article in it. 
and then the police informed him he had to either keep it in his garden, or face himself loosing his iguana because a few people had complained about it. 

Damn shame, have never seen him since, and at the same time the poor iguana was deprived of what it loved doing, being a source of attention.

The iguana, basicly knew where it was going when out and about too, (shows they do have good memory) 
I just cannot think what the iguana must have been like, one minute being out in the sun and loving attention and the next being confined to indoors. 

poor thing.


----------



## jnrsmum

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I see, there used to be a guy, who used to take his iguana out at gatesead and newcastle in the summer, pretty much they went to the metro center together for years, the iguana loved it, I met him a few times and I am sure his name had a similar theme to yours.
> 
> He was a top bloke too.
> Security kicked them out one day though, there was an article in it.
> and then the police informed him he had to either keep it in his garden, or face himself loosing his iguana because a few people had complained about it.
> 
> Damn shame, have never seen him since, and at the same time the poor iguana was deprived of what it loved doing, being a source of attention.
> 
> The iguana, basicly knew where it was going when out and about too, (shows they do have good memory)
> I just cannot think what the iguana must have been like, one minute being out in the sun and loving attention and the next being confined to indoors.
> 
> poor thing.


Awwwww thats a real shame. Why don't people just mind there own business, not like he was doing any harm. I did take Ools into my local town a couple of times but I found that we used to get swamped with people which was quite intimidating for me as well as him and so I stopped and just stuck to the local village, although every year we used to visit local fetes and have a wander round and he used to love those perched on my head ...... I am sure that why I have neck problems now, after a while of him balanced on my head my neck used to ache somewhat !!! :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

jnrsmum said:


> Awwwww thats a real shame. Why don't people just mind there own business, not like he was doing any harm. I did take Ools into my local town a couple of times but I found that we used to get swamped with people which was quite intimidating for me as well as him and so I stopped and just stuck to the local village, although every year we used to visit local fetes and have a wander round and he used to love those perched on my head ...... I am sure that why I have neck problems now, after a while of him balanced on my head my neck used to ache somewhat !!! :lol2::lol2:


awwww lol, yeah its a shame, I was warned once by the police for having yoda outside with me when having a cuppa with my neighbors! 
it really annoyed me that. 
we are lucky to get what 20 days of sunshine a year and my iguana cannot enjoy it as well as being good for his health, it makes you laugh.


----------



## DavieB

BBC NEWS | England | Tyne | Iguana given shopping centre ban

To be fair if cats and dogs are not allowed why should a great big lizard lol. Do shops really need to add lizards to the no dogs allowed sign. Could maybe say its an assistance iguana. 

He may have been allowed for years but commonsense for me says it was pushing the no dogs allowed boundaries.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

DavieB said:


> BBC NEWS | England | Tyne | Iguana given shopping centre ban
> 
> To be fair if cats and dogs are not allowed why should a great big lizard lol. Do shops really need to add lizards to the no dogs allowed sign. Could maybe say its an assistance iguana.
> 
> He may have been allowed for years but commonsense for me says it was pushing the no dogs allowed boundaries.


 
thats the guy!
was a massive shame.


----------



## jnrsmum

DavieB said:


> BBC NEWS | England | Tyne | Iguana given shopping centre ban
> 
> To be fair if cats and dogs are not allowed why should a great big lizard lol. Do shops really need to add lizards to the no dogs allowed sign. Could maybe say its an assistance iguana.
> 
> He may have been allowed for years but commonsense for me says it was pushing the no dogs allowed boundaries.


I do have to agree I wouldn't have took Ools into shops as like you say Dogs are not allowed in, but it was nice to walk him around the local park, but we were swamped  .... But its a shame that the guy was told he wasn't allowed to take him out and about (just not shops :lol: )


----------



## DavieB

I'm actually feeling a little selfish just now, his light should be off about 30 minutes ago, but he is exploring more than ever, trying to climb plasterboard walls 

Right Didn't think he would want to or manage to get up there.... Need to buy or build a guard for his heater its not going back on until i fix it. Its a thermotube heater, but its too hot for me to touch but from what I gather Igs don't feel heat in the same way as us. This has pissed me of I was really enjoying watching him walk about. Im not even confident a mesh heater will be enough on this thing. can see myself moving it to under a shelf or something. or creating a ledge above it sitting at an angle that he wont be able to scale. And there he goes again.....


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

DavieB said:


> I'm actually feeling a little selfish just now, his light should be off about 30 minutes ago, but he is exploring more than ever, trying to climb plasterboard walls just climbed onto his heater ahhh fick!!!!


just switch them off, he will settle quickly :no1:


----------



## Bexzini

BUMP

:2thumb:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Iguana thread! Great, anyone fancy an argument? 

I got some questions that may help...

What do they eat? 

How big size viv do they need? 


Oh yeah and the advice I am being Given I will criticise and tell you mind your own business lol....


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Iguanaquinn said:


> Iguana thread! Great, anyone fancy an argument?
> 
> I got some questions that may help...
> 
> What do they eat?
> 
> How big size viv do they need?
> 
> 
> Oh yeah and the advice I am being Given I will criticise and tell you mind your own business lol....


 
psml:no1:

feed lettuce tomato and spinach as a staple its fine, Mine has had it for years and never had any problems (((((sarcastic remark people))))


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Salazare Slytherin said:


> psml:no1:
> 
> feed lettuce tomato and spinach as a staple its fine, Mine has had it for years and never had any problems (((((sarcastic remark people))))


Mine just happily took a large rat! Oh yeah the flame thrower that I use as a basking spot is getting a little hot, might need to use petrol with a lower octane level....


----------



## Bexzini

I pushed mine onto the open sea onto a rubber dingy with a handful of seaweed  cos the song said so! 

YouTube - The Iguana Song


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> I pushed mine onto the open sea onto a rubber dingy with a handful of seaweed  cos the song said so!
> 
> YouTube - The Iguana Song


:2thumb: eeeeeeeeeeeee god I remember that convo


----------



## Newelly

Iguanaquinn said:


> Iguana thread! Great, anyone fancy an argument?
> 
> I got some questions that may help...
> 
> What do they eat?
> 
> How big size viv do they need?
> 
> 
> Oh yeah and the advice I am being Given I will criticise and tell you mind your own business lol....


 
i feed mine with large locusts tomatoe and lettuce i also feed spinach as a staple.. i keep mine in an exo terra 45x45x60 (Callum_CWD) 

/sarcasm sucks on the net


----------



## Newelly

Iguanaquinn said:


> Mine just happily took a large rat! Oh yeah the flame thrower that I use as a basking spot is getting a little hot, might need to use petrol with a lower octane level....


AHAHAH! anyone in the right mind wouldnt think of that :O 

:lol2:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Bexzini said:


> I pushed mine onto the open sea onto a rubber dingy with a handful of seaweed  cos the song said so!
> 
> YouTube - The Iguana Song


That song is destroying my life ha ha ha... Just think about u when I hear it lol. Not that you are destroying my life of course Bex...


----------



## Bexzini

Salazare Slytherin said:


> :2thumb: eeeeeeeeeeeee god I remember that convo


HAAA good times huni good times 



Newelly said:


> i feed mine with large locusts tomatoe and lettuce i also feed spinach as a staple.. i keep mine in an exo terra 45x45x60 (Callum_CWD)
> 
> /sarcasm sucks on the net


an exo terra LOL and dont even talk to me about that idiot!!!!


----------



## Bexzini

Iguanaquinn said:


> That song is destroying my life ha ha ha... Just think about u when I hear it lol. Not that you are destroying my life of course Bex...


LOL im glad to hear im not destroying your life :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Iguanaquinn said:


> Mine just happily took a large rat! Oh yeah the flame thrower that I use as a basking spot is getting a little hot, might need to use petrol with a lower octane level....


:no1: oh thats ace, I might be quoting some of these in the near future:blush:


----------



## Newelly

Bexzini said:


> HAAA good times huni good times
> 
> 
> 
> an exo terra LOL and dont even talk to me about that idiot!!!!


 
Sorry Becky but it had to be done he was looking in keeping 1 in an exo terra that made my day :lol2:
needs to hit the real world nearly soon with his iguana remarks


----------



## tintheripper

ive just brought my little baby she very shy hides alot do i need to handle her at this age cos dont think she likes it to much she ok when she in my hand and has also hand fed but seems like im stressin her out to get her in my hand am i better to just sit by the viv so she can watch me and me her rather than give her phisical attension for now? also i understand they need large inclosures and whant to build somethin special with its own little pond type feature what would would be best to build viv from i was tld marine ply but would like some advice thanks really lookin frwd to raisin this little girl no it will be hrd at times but want to do everythin i can to make it easier


----------



## tintheripper

ment what wood :/


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

tintheripper said:


> ment what wood :/


leave her to settle for a while, you will need to slowly introduce yourself, probibly by handfeeing slowly at first, keep at the same time and routine every day, the iguana will probibly begin to associate this as routine and begin to trust it. 

then simply by opening the enclosure doors and showing it the food a little higher each time to get the igunaa to crawl on you is a good idea, they will then hopefully begin to associate this and you as a none threat and if your lucky you may get a few minutes of stroking and petting it. 

going in and just gabbing it at this stage will casue alot of things to happen emotionwise. 
anxiety fear, anger etc. 

iguanas may calm down when they come out in there own time rather than when it suits the owner. 

for larger ones I used a toilet brush to approach them in the hope they would eventually see it as a none threat (meaning my arm eventually) 
I got the same response everytime I went into there enclsures, they would lean against it, I dunno if they liked the feeling of the brissels or if it was easier for them to scratch themselves but I got the same response every time.
Also getting the iguana into a routine where it will be bathed every single day at the same time will also help. 
some dont tame down unfortunately, the enclosure is like the iguanas bedroom and some will get extremely huffy when approached. 
It is like this (how would you like someone just barging into your bedroom) it is the same thing. 
merely opening the door to let them out in there own time will help them relise you mean no harm, they can reach a stage of a toleratible attitude but like with all humans and animals they have there huffy down days too. so patience is the key but never give up and keep to the same routines whereever possible. 
to not do this your iggy will just not understand what is "right" and wrong" 
talking to them gently can also help them associate you as a none threat. 
they can and have been known to be responsive to there own names and if started early on will help you alot in the future when an adult begins to get a little defensive. 
If you keep at it, there is no reason I do not think he cannot be tamed.
but leave him to settle for a few days, only go in to feed him and change his water, iguanas hate change and it is very very emotional to them. 
as for wood I will recomend you to speak with iguanaquinn on here, he is the creative and knowledgible one where products and best advice is for enclosures etc. 

they are intelligent in there own little ways and you can be sure they take in and associate everthing around them, they have very real emotions, anxiety, stress, fear, and some beleive even compassion. 
they can be very responsive to names if kept at. 

patience and it is a very very rewarding challange: victory:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

How old is the Iguana? 

You do need to handle the Iguana and spend a lot of time with it also but you say just got it? 

Leave the little one at least a week, no contact at all just feed and change water etc. 

After that start hand feeding very very slowly, iguanas view fast movements as preditors. Try let your Ig view u as often as possible, let it see that u are not a threat. 

Once the little one is taking from your hand then try touching the head or body always let your Iguana see your movements and take it very slow. Eventually you can build up to handling. Takes time, patience, pain, frustration and blood. 

Always go at the Iguana's pace and never yours, they are very intelligent but by nature young Igs are bottom of the food chain. Chances are it was hatched, bagged and shipped. Therefore all human contact was negative, so building trust is key. But it's a long slow process, depends on the Ig.

Try to remain calm at all times, try not to get frustrated I honestly believe they pick up on this and use it to their advantage. 

Talk softly and slowly to your Ig, it's all about positive reinforcement and never punish the Iguana for acting on thousands of years of instinct. You will not win. 

If they do whip and bite stay calm collected and ignore it, don't let them think that these things will get you to go away. 


I have tried a few methods but my Iguana she responds best to this method. 

Also if they feel safe in the viv (somewhere to hide) they will also respond better, especially if the can get up high.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Salazare Slytherin said:


> leave her to settle for a while, you will need to slowly introduce yourself, probibly by handfeeing slowly at first, keep at the same time and routine every day, the iguana will probibly begin to associate this as routine and begin to trust it.
> 
> then simply by opening the enclosure doors and showing it the food a little higher each time to get the igunaa to crawl on you is a good idea, they will then hopefully begin to associate this and you as a none threat and if your lucky you may get a few minutes of stroking and petting it.
> 
> going in and just gabbing it at this stage will casue alot of things to happen emotionwise.
> anxiety fear, anger etc.
> 
> iguanas may calm down when they come out in there own time rather than when it suits the owner.
> 
> for larger ones I used a toilet brush to approach them in the hope they would eventually see it as a none threat (meaning my arm eventually)
> I got the same response everytime I went into there enclsures, they would lean against it, I dunno if they liked the feeling of the brissels or if it was easier for them to scratch themselves but I got the same response every time.
> Also getting the iguana into a routine where it will be bathed every single day at the same time will also help.
> some dont tame down unfortunately, the enclosure is like the iguanas bedroom and some will get extremely huffy when approached.
> It is like this (how would you like someone just barging into your bedroom) it is the same thing.
> merely opening the door to let them out in there own time will help them relise you mean no harm, they can reach a stage of a toleratible attitude but like with all humans and animals they have there huffy down days too. so patience is the key but never give up and keep to the same routines whereever possible.
> to not do this your iggy will just not understand what is "right" and wrong"
> talking to them gently can also help them associate you as a none threat.
> they can and have been known to be responsive to there own names and if started early on will help you alot in the future when an adult begins to get a little defensive.
> If you keep at it, there is no reason I do not think he cannot be tamed.
> but leave him to settle for a few days, only go in to feed him and change his water, iguanas hate change and it is very very emotional to them.
> as for wood I will recomend you to speak with iguanaquinn on here, he is the creative and knowledgible one where products and best advice is for enclosures etc.
> 
> they are intelligent in there own little ways and you can be sure they take in and associate everthing around them, they have very real emotions, anxiety, stress, fear, and some beleive even compassion.
> they can be very responsive to names if kept at.
> 
> patience and it is a very very rewarding challange: victory:


Dam u beat me lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Iguanaquinn said:


> Dam u beat me lol


 
lol its okay haha : victory: I recomended the poster to speak to you anyways, I have a headache an am going to bed lol. 
nite mate: victory:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Oh yeah marine ply.... Sure you could use it, but it's expensive stuff. Any wood is ok if you use enough yach varnish to seal it. You would really need to build a frame first so you could use ply, marine ply or conti board as long as it's all sealed. Conti and marine ply are already waterproof. 

Just really depends on how much u are willing to spend. As long as it's all sealed properly and it's thick enough you can use anything.


----------



## tintheripper

ok cool thanks guys for the help


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

> Open sesimy:2thumb:


Just thought I would revive it before it disspears into the depths of the rfuk graveyeard.


----------



## DavieB

Neon Gecko has Iguana hatchlings in now. Must be CB going byt he size of them. 6 days after I receive mine they get babies in lol..... like waiting for a bus.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

DavieB said:


> Neon Gecko has Iguana hatchlings in now. Must be CB going byt he size of them. 6 days after I receive mine they get babies in lol..... like waiting for a bus.


 
psml:flrt: yeah that has happned to me before.
not with iguanas.


----------



## DavieB

I'm happy with the big one anyway. Good fun just sitting watching him soon as I hear a noise I'm glued to the viv


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

DavieB said:


> I'm happy with the big one anyway. Good fun just sitting watching him soon as I hear a noise I'm glued to the viv


they are facinating to watch : victory: lol
they do just look like dragons without wings haha


----------



## DavieB

Is there any trick to getting them to try new foods? I've tried treating mine with rasberries, strawberries bananas mango. Trying to find a food to bribe him with lol.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

An Iguana that age tends not to eat so much fruit man... I blend fruit and coat the greens instead.


----------



## DavieB

ah, never knew that. I read all about it being good for treats so thought I'd try it. He prefers his butternut squash to spring greens or anything else if its on the plate it gets devoured first. He only gets that 2 days a week though.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

DavieB said:


> ah, never knew that. I read all about it being good for treats so thought I'd try it. He prefers his butternut squash to spring greens or anything else if its on the plate it gets devoured first. He only gets that 2 days a week though.


Aye something that is not on care sheets.... Vet told me. Butternut is a good staple so introduce it more if you want. I pretty much make a salad that includes at least 3 things... The more the merrier lol... If u blend Mango and other fruit and mix it all through then she (?) will love it!


----------



## DavieB

Got a nice bite on my finger tonight trying to get him out his viv. Never got him away with getting out though lol. Sorest Ive had lol bled for ages


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

DavieB said:


> Is there any trick to getting them to try new foods? I've tried treating mine with rasberries, strawberries bananas mango. Trying to find a food to bribe him with lol.


yes there is a few ways to trick an iguana, if you wish to in the future or even give him the chance too now. 
slice the strawerry into fine peices and wrap it up in a green leaf. 

or simply place the fruit under a layer of greens and then place the other greens underneath in the food so you would have greens, fruit and greens, a bit like a sandwhich effect.
or simply show him a green leaf from the side, then quickly swap it when attempting to handfeed. 
and gently press the fruit against the mouth 

mainly fruit is just a treat.

a layer of 

greens and veg
fruit
greens and herbs, they have to eat the fruit to get what they want. 

there is a few ways but some I would prefer not to mention on the threads.


----------



## MAD-IGGY

Great thread peeps :2thumb:

Im still trying to make friends with my baby


----------



## DavieB

Nathan tidying the viv! 








Goblin Chilling (read waiting for an opportunity to either run away orlaunch himself at my face!) Right now he is sitting at the window getting over the ordeal of his twice daily contact lol


----------



## Yorkshire Gator

lovely ig mate


----------



## DavieB

People say eye contact intimidates them so I try to do other things while I pet him, hard not to look at him lol.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

DavieB said:


> People say eye contact intimidates them so I try to do other things while I pet him, hard not to look at him lol.


Eye contact can intimidate them, but there are exceptions, I suppose it depends on what mood you catch the iguana in lol:2thumb:


----------



## jcarty33

yeh, mines in breeding atm and if i pop my face at his cage if hes near he will come over and try to climb on my face and eventually try to nipple my nose. i got really stressed out today after he constantly was jumping about places trying to get out and ripping down vines from his walls.

one question, he seems to be pooing in quite off places recently but its not poo, is it sperm or something, marking his territory ???


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

jcarty33 said:


> yeh, mines in breeding atm and if i pop my face at his cage if hes near he will come over and try to climb on my face and eventually try to nipple my nose. i got really stressed out today after he constantly was jumping about places trying to get out and ripping down vines from his walls.
> 
> one question, he seems to be pooing in quite off places recently but its not poo, is it sperm or something, marking his territory ???


 
Never had that before? 
I really don't know. lol.
and season iguanas is never fun for the owner lmao.


----------



## DavieB

jcarty33 said:


> yeh, mines in breeding atm and if i pop my face at his cage if hes near he will come over and try to climb on my face and eventually try to nipple my nose. i got really stressed out today after he constantly was jumping about places trying to get out and ripping down vines from his walls.
> 
> one question, he seems to be pooing in quite off places recently but its not poo, is it sperm or something, marking his territory ???


Sniff it  :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

DavieB said:


> Sniff it  :2thumb:


----------



## jcarty33

yeh, im gunna have to go out during the day becausehe sends me mad, i cant wait until he goes back to normal, also nice one on the thread i recently wondered why there wasnt one, hopefully it will keep up : )


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

jcarty33 said:


> yeh, im gunna have to go out during the day becausehe sends me mad, i cant wait until he goes back to normal, also nice one on the thread i recently wondered why there wasnt one, hopefully it will keep up : )


give him a soft toy lizard, or as iguanaquinn told me a sock filled with rice or something, it kind of acts like their sex toys, and can help calm them down, but you might need to keep it in there for a while:2thumb:


----------



## jcarty33

hes been in it for about a month now.

another question, he has a tub at the bottom of his cage to bath in but obviously it gets cold after not long so i fill it with warm water, but will putting a heatmat underneath the tub make the water warm ???


----------



## DavieB

jcarty33 said:


> hes been in it for about a month now.
> 
> another question, he has a tub at the bottom of his cage to bath in but obviously it gets cold after not long so i fill it with warm water, but will putting a heatmat underneath the tub make the water warm ???


Suppose it would, depending on the amount of water in it you would maybe need a pretty high wattage one.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

jcarty33 said:


> hes been in it for about a month now.
> 
> another question, he has a tub at the bottom of his cage to bath in but obviously it gets cold after not long so i fill it with warm water, but will putting a heatmat underneath the tub make the water warm ???


Probibly not mate, they are krap at anything like that, I would let him out the enclosure, get a towel or something and shoe him toward the bathroom where there will be a nice warm bath waiting for him, alternatively depending on the size of the tub you could get one of those water heater things they use for fish tanks, the problem with those are they break too damn well often.:devil:

Watch these videos, you need to watch the first one all the way through past the food part 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFyUpuyWamc&playnext=1&list=PL544E33508087B356
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJdvC3Bx1_s&feature=related 
and this one


----------



## DavieB

I've taken out my bath, it was a waste of time haing it in ther, he never went near it. I dont have a bath in the house though, So I keep it in the bathroom and fill it for him every other day, saves me movinbg heavy rubs full of water across the house too. 

I had to clean leaves and shit out it every day too, not because he crapped in it though, because he crapped up high and the urate/water dropped in, made a nice noise lol.


----------



## jcarty33

yeh didnt think it would, suppose im lucky as its warm when i put it and and he runs down to get in straight away, sometimes if its cold he will just put his arms in then decide not to go in


----------



## AZUK

jcarty33 said:


> hes been in it for about a month now.
> 
> another question, he has a tub at the bottom of his cage to bath in but obviously it gets cold after not long so i fill it with warm water, but will putting a heatmat underneath the tub make the water warm ???


Ambient temperature of the enclosure should ensure the water remains at a sufficient temp.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

jcarty33 said:


> yeh didnt think it would, suppose im lucky as its warm when i put it and and he runs down to get in straight away, sometimes if its cold he will just put his arms in then decide not to go in


 
lmao:2thumb:


----------



## jcarty33

yeh carrying a heavy rub was annoying so now i tip it in a bucket which is easier to carry to the bathroom and i can have more water in his tub of water


----------



## jcarty33

actuall i have a spare 250 watt ceramic heater, if i placed this over the tub will it heat it ???


----------



## DavieB

AZUK said:


> Ambient temperature of the enclosure should ensure the water remains at a sufficient temp.


Is this the same for a juvenile who wont hold heat as long as a big un?


----------



## DavieB

jcarty33 said:


> actuall i have a spare 250 watt ceramic heater, if i placed this over the tub will it heat it ???


If your positive you can make it safe, from burns and falling in water I guess it would do no harm.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

jcarty33 said:


> actuall i have a spare 250 watt ceramic heater, if i placed this over the tub will it heat it ???


It might, it would also help with the humidity I would think also, be sure to make sure the iguana has somewhere to cool down though: victory:


----------



## jcarty33

something to look into in the future if it does work, but i am not doing any rethurbishments while hes in breeding season, too risky


----------



## jcarty33

yeh well i used too have the ceramic over him when he was asleep but soon relised maybe not best for him and needed to cool down so the over side of his cage is the cool end and he often hangs out on lower shelves if i have the curtains open and the room gets too hot


----------



## AZUK

DavieB said:


> Is this the same for a juvenile who wont hold heat as long as a big un?


Iggys are Tropical animals, their natural environment is more or less a consistent ambient temperature, a shallow body of water in time will reach more or less the same temp as the rest of the enclosure so separate heating is not required.
Iggys generally use their water to dedicate in or if starteled will try to jump in it to escape, rarely do they lie in it and bath.
All sizes of Iggys will thermo regulate to there own requirements.


----------



## AZUK

DavieB said:


> If your positive you can make it safe, from burns and falling in water I guess it would do no harm.


True , water ......... clumsy Iggys and Electrics do not mix well


----------



## jcarty33

he has a daylight bulb for ambient temp and two basking bulbs for basking and uv so i guess it would be good for humidity


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

AZUK said:


> Iggys are Tropical animals, their natural environment is more or less a consistent ambient temperature, a shallow body of water in time will reach more or less the same temp as the rest of the enclosure so separate heating is not required.
> Iggys generally use their water to *dedicate* in or if starteled will try to jump in it to escape, rarely do they lie in it and bath.
> All sizes of Iggys will thermo regulate to there own requirements.


did you mean deficate :whistling2: lmao
yup I can agree with that also, although I preferd to give all mine proper baths and just used litter trays with water in for the toilet.


----------



## jcarty33

yeh i would prefer to put him in a proper bath instead to deficate aswell however he gets very scatty in the bath trying to get out and when i go to pick him up he went wild so it was a very stressful time for both of us so large tub in cage was better option for both of us


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

jcarty33 said:


> yeh i would prefer to put him in a proper bath instead to deficate aswell however he gets very scatty in the bath trying to get out and when i go to pick him up he went wild so it was a very stressful time for both of us so large tub in cage was better option for both of us


How old is he? and how long have you had him? and if you don't mind me asking how often have you tried to bath him since you have had him? 
I am not going to bite your head off because I have herd of a few members iguanas this has happned too.


----------



## jcarty33

he turned 5 about a month ago, when i got him he wasnt a baby he was more teenage looking if that makes sense, but i have had him for about 3-4 years, he has never bit anyone or tried to, hes more of a submissive type in his cage however hes a runner outside his cage when i let him out so slow calm movements towards him where vital

however in the bath it was a completly different story, i relised he didnt like just being placed in and not being able to get out even if a tried to pick him up to help him out he would go wild around the bath so i would quickly pop him in but allways stroking his head so he would be docile and keep his eyes closed so i poured water over him etc and he would eventually poo then i would put him back in his cage, it was a tense and daughting task .

until one day i filled the bath up and put some of his branches on in the bath and one coming out the bath, he seemed to love it when i was watching him, he would go in the bath then climb on his branch out then circle back in and out and so on.

so when i got his new cage it was perfect to go out and buy a large tub and fill with water and simply replace and clean each day and he must like it as he spends alot of his day going up and down his cage in and out the water


----------



## jcarty33

also wierdly a few days ago i was going to try him in the bath again as i had alot more removable branches in his cage which i could use for him to get in and out like before and even maybe keeps the shower running so its humid and warm but not until hes out of breeding


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

jcarty33 said:


> he turned 5 about a month ago, when i got him he wasnt a baby he was more teenage looking if that makes sense, but i have had him for about 3-4 years, he has never bit anyone or tried to, hes more of a submissive type in his cage however hes a runner outside his cage when i let him out so slow calm movements towards him where vital
> 
> however in the bath it was a completly different story, i relised he didnt like just being placed in and not being able to get out even if a tried to pick him up to help him out he would go wild around the bath so i would quickly pop him in but allways stroking his head so he would be docile and keep his eyes closed so i poured water over him etc and he would eventually poo then i would put him back in his cage, it was a tense and daughting task .
> 
> until one day i filled the bath up and put some of his branches on in the bath and one coming out the bath, he seemed to love it when i was watching him, he would go in the bath then climb on his branch out then circle back in and out and so on.
> 
> so when i got his new cage it was perfect to go out and buy a large tub and fill with water and simply replace and clean each day and he must like it as he spends alot of his day going up and down his cage in and out the water


 
Yeah I definately agree with that, I think it is usually a case of the iguana paniking that it cannot get out, or find a way too.
My mates iguana absaloutely hates the bath, I watched it for a week, went to bath it and like yourself I put a branch along the side going up, he was fine afterward. 

I also feel that bathing at least once a day, getting the iguana into a routine that it knows and trusts can play a vital part in reluctant iguanas.
When all they really need is a sense of security to ensure that they are not going to drown:2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

jcarty33 said:


> also wierdly a few days ago i was going to try him in the bath again as i had alot more removable branches in his cage which i could use for him to get in and out like before and even maybe keeps the shower running so its humid and warm but not until hes out of breeding


You can still coax him into the bath, or if things are a little too dangerouse to your likeing you could always just do the other one and offer him a tub of water in the enclosure.: victory:


----------



## jcarty33

yeh he would just try and walk up the sides like a treadmill so i suppose it gave him exercise haha but you could just tell by looking at him he was panaking his eyes were wide and he would breathe heavily.

so yeh he has the tub now but afer breeding mode im gunna let him roam in and out the bath on occasion and see how it goes as he seems to be more tame with me now since he got his new cage


----------



## DavieB

Salazare Slytherin said:


> You can still coax him into the bath, or if things are a little too *dangerous* to your likeing you could always just do the other one and offer him a tub of water in the enclosure.: victory:




Or you could man up :whistling2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

DavieB said:


> Or you could man up :whistling2:


lol, I have been to hospital a few times for getting in the way of a fully grown adult in season, they can do some damage, and to be honest many people have lost fingers etc? 
I think you have to be sensible also and respect what the animal can do: victory:


----------



## DavieB

Salazare Slytherin said:


> lol, I have been to hospital a few times for getting in the way of a fully grown adult in season, they can do some damage, and to be honest many people have lost fingers etc?
> I think you have to be sensible also and respect what the animal can do: victory:


I was joking lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

DavieB said:


> I was joking lol


I know, that is why I said lol at the beginning of the post, but I usually mention things in my posts for future readers too lmao:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## DavieB

Does an iguana ever learn there are some surfaces they just CAN NOT climb, like painted walls and glass, glossed wood.....I'm not putting trellis up through my whole room lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

DavieB said:


> Does an iguana ever learn there are some surfaces they just CAN NOT climb, like painted walls and glass, glossed wood.....I'm not putting trellis up through my whole room lol


 
lmao, unfortunately not :2thumb:
they just never give up haha


----------



## DavieB

I guess in the wild practically no surface is unscaleable its only us that make awkward smooth surfaces lol


----------



## jcarty33

is there anywhere you you can buy large scenic posters to cover walls because im getting sick of reattaching fake vines to walls


----------



## DavieB

He'll just rip the posters, maybe get artistic with some paint.


----------



## Rojugi

jcarty33 said:


> is there anywhere you you can buy large scenic posters to cover walls because im getting sick of reattaching fake vines to walls


how are you securing the vines? I've got mine held on with these clips, it doesn't look too pretty but the vines stay put.

Anyway, can iggies be microchipped? I had a look on the green ig society site but couldn't find anything about microchipping


----------



## NBLADE

Not posted on this one, 
have some iguana pics lol 

Adult Cuban iguana male



















adult male rhino iguana 




























adult male green 










adult female green 










young green 










1.2 rhino iguanas 










adult male green


----------



## NBLADE

adult male fiji iguanas










young pair of fijis 




























female laying the pair of young fijis above, 










the baby male looking good 











the baby male hatching


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rojugi said:


> how are you securing the vines? I've got mine held on with these clips, it doesn't look too pretty but the vines stay put.
> 
> Anyway, can iggies be microchipped? I had a look on the green ig society site but couldn't find anything about microchipping


I think iguanas appreciate that extra little thought, no matter how simple it is, it is deffo better than half the bare enclosures we see.: victory:


NBLADE said:


> Not posted on this one,
> have some iguana pics lol
> 
> Adult Cuban iguana male
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> adult male rhino iguana
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> adult male green
> 
> image
> 
> adult female green
> 
> image
> 
> young green
> 
> image
> 
> 1.2 rhino iguanas
> 
> image
> 
> adult male green
> 
> image


 
WOW! 
is there anything you don't have :lol2:


----------



## jcarty33

its just the way the vines are made, does anyone know any goot fake plants etc, also great pics by the way


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rojugi said:


> how are you securing the vines? I've got mine held on with these clips, it doesn't look too pretty but the vines stay put.
> 
> Anyway, can iggies be microchipped? I had a look on the green ig society site but couldn't find anything about microchipping


 
yes they can, there was a thread not long back on this...
and apparantly it went well: victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

jcarty33 said:


> its just the way the vines are made, does anyone know any goot fake plants etc, also great pics by the way


 
I normally buy my fake plants at garden centers, they are cheaper than the shop types.


----------



## DavieB

Dunelm mills for fake plants. Really cheap. not the same quality as proper rep ones, so the leaves come off but they go back on easy. Makes cleaning easier too I guess. 

Goblin is putting on a ton of weight lately and has grown 5" since I got him (him sleeping vertically on his doors makes him easy to measure). Looking good.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

DavieB said:


> Dunelm mills for fake plants. Really cheap. not the same quality as proper rep ones, so the leaves come off but they go back on easy. Makes cleaning easier too I guess.
> 
> Goblin is putting on a ton of weight lately and has grown 5" since I got him (him sleeping vertically on his doors makes him easy to measure). Looking good.


Yeah no the same quality, but at a fraction for the price for the same effect can't complain! I got all my viv's stuffed with fake plants from there....


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

DavieB said:


> Dunelm mills for fake plants. Really cheap. not the same quality as proper rep ones, so the leaves come off but they go back on easy. Makes cleaning easier too I guess.
> 
> Goblin is putting on a ton of weight lately and has grown 5" since I got him (him sleeping vertically on his doors makes him easy to measure). Looking good.


nice one mate, how are you finding him?
and is it everything you expected?


----------



## DavieB

Salazare Slytherin said:


> nice one mate, how are you finding him?
> and is it everything you expected?


Bitier than expected. but tbh the bites aint sore teeth are razor sharp though. She even makes occasional lunges to my face when she is cornered. 

For the most part its about as I expected. A little easier if I'm honest. 

His/her behaviour is mainly just defensive. She tries to get away corners herself then bites and whips. I'm faster though don't want to use gloves just to maintain contact. Very Viv defensive a little easier once she is out, always looking for an opportunity to get away once she is out. 

Toilet training can't come soon enough she shits everywhere.


----------



## jcarty33

bit of your guys subject but there is something i have allways wondered about, we all know that the iguanas can run fast and climb everything when you let them out, i just wondered do they still do this when they are fully grown and big etc, because sometimes when i see a larger one i think they look chilled and slothish just hangin around, or are they the same as they are when they can be very clumbsy climbing some stuff etc ??


----------



## DavieB

I was under the impression Iguana's were lazy lol. Not mine.

I'm guessing they get lazier as they get older.


As long as it's about iguanas this thread cant go off topic btw.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

DavieB said:


> Bitier than expected. but tbh the bites aint sore teeth are razor sharp though. She even makes occasional lunges to my face when she is cornered.
> 
> For the most part its about as I expected. A little easier if I'm honest.
> 
> His/her behaviour is mainly just defensive. She tries to get away corners herself then bites and whips. I'm faster though don't want to use gloves just to maintain contact. Very Viv defensive a little easier once she is out, always looking for an opportunity to get away once she is out.
> 
> Toilet training can't come soon enough she shits everywhere.


psml:2thumb:



jcarty33 said:


> bit of your guys subject but there is something i have allways wondered about, we all know that the iguanas can run fast and climb everything when you let them out, i just wondered do they still do this when they are fully grown and big etc, because sometimes when i see a larger one i think they look chilled and slothish just hangin around, or are they the same as they are when they can be very clumbsy climbing some stuff etc ??


 
adult iguanas as they grow big become more confident and also become less threatned by quick movements! in turn they dont really jump or skits at the slightest things and come across lazy, however this does not mean they are not capible of it, all of mine when out at one point or another,as a bird flew past them didskits and run and just enough for my heart to hit my throat.

if an adult wanted to move fast they bloody damn well can.
DO NOT UNDERESTIMATE THEM BECAUSE THEY LOOK FAT:no1:


----------



## jcarty33

im sure i read smething that after a certain age which i cant remember you are basically prolonging there life, not in a bad way it said just that in the willd on average they only stay alive until this certain age due to variouse things so i guess it would make sense that they do tone down a bit to live the rest of there lives, not sure tho.


----------



## jcarty33

lmao dont underetimate because they look fat. yeh iv never seen an adult do stuff all day beforei would proboally get a shock if i seen a big fat adult go mad


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

jcarty33 said:


> im sure i read smething that after a certain age which i cant remember you are basically prolonging there life, not in a bad way it said just that in the willd on average they only stay alive until this certain age due to variouse things so i guess it would make sense that they do tone down a bit to live the rest of there lives, not sure tho.


There is always a record knocking around somewhere of an animal living 10-20 years past its normal, one keeper on youtube claimed his iguana was 20 years old, this was then later found out to be false.
Many keepers on the green iguana society fromwhat I read accept that it is within the bounds of an iguana to live 13-17 years at a push.
2 of mine were 15 when they went and my last 14.

The wild is no haven to any anima,and is riddled with disease and infection and is a hard life of survival, so 9-12 is probibly an expected age in the wild. (if they are lucky) but that again does not mean that someone has had a 20 year oldiguana,they just need to offer proof, to be honest I really do not know why so many people claim iguanas can live to 20-25 years, there is not one keeper I have met who has had an iguana live that long. 

I also emailed Adam Briton on this and he completely agrees with these statements. but likewith most things there will always be an exageration.
one guy I lived with once tried to impressme and say his iguana was 50 years old! WHAT!!!!!!!!!!! I was not born yesterday (he was talking complete and utter krap) I did keep my mouth shut on that one though but took noteof it which in turn turned out to be him being a compulsive liar on everthing he doneon a daily basis, I spoke to the iguanas last owner and it was 9 years old:lol2:


----------



## jcarty33

yeh i think iv seen that iguana on youtube, titled huge 20 year old iguana or something


----------



## blush

green iguanas dont eat meat do they? ive heard u can feed babys chicken but other than that all veggies, I give mine mealworms ( now and again) with some salad, just curious as I read ( most fights are started over diet and meat?) mines 6yrs old so I think this thead is great as I can get advice from owners of older iguanas :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

blush said:


> green iguanas dont eat meat do they? ive heard u can feed babys chicken but other than that all veggies, I give mine mealworms ( now and again) with some salad, just curious as I read ( most fights are started over diet and meat?) mines 6yrs old so I think this thead is great as I can get advice from owners of older iguanas :2thumb:


No they do NOT EAT MEAT AT ALL! lol
stop feeding mealworms  completely unessacery, it just means your iguana will become big and fat faster and will die faster also: victory:

check out this link for a suitible diet and add it accordingly 
http://www.greenigsociety.org/foodchart.htm


----------



## Bexzini

blush said:


> green iguanas dont eat meat do they? ive heard u can feed babys chicken but other than that all veggies, I give mine mealworms ( now and again) with some salad, just curious as I read ( most fights are started over diet and meat?) mines 6yrs old so I think this thead is great as I can get advice from owners of older iguanas :2thumb:


Iguanas are stricly herbivores, and only eat vegetation! They eat a vast variety of veggies, there are a lot of debates about which particularly vegetation diet might be best but they do not eat meat! I would consider not giving yours mealworms, their organs and digestive systems have evolved to be able to process and digest veg and fruit, not live food which is very high in protein. It can result in the organs shutting down. I would highly recommend that you don't provide any mealworms from now on- whether you take this advice is up to you but couldnt leave this page without informing you of this.


----------



## blush

yeah i dont feed her any meat at all just wanted 2 know if others do  she eats mealworms now and again like twice a year or something but thats only because if i dont give them 2 her she WILL get them lol seriously she ripped the door off her viv to get 2 them last time :gasp: but thanx 4 clearing that meat thing up 4 me  didnt think they ate meat as adults


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> Iguanas are stricly herbivores, and only eat vegetation! They eat a vast variety of veggies, there are a lot of debates about which particularly vegetation diet might be best but they do not eat meat! I would consider not giving yours mealworms, their organs and digestive systems have evolved to be able to process and digest veg and fruit, not live food which is very high in protein. It can result in the organs shutting down. I would highly recommend that you don't provide any mealworms from now on- whether you take this advice is up to you but couldnt leave this page without informing you of this.


 
:flrt: my bexi x great advise


----------



## Bexzini

Salazare Slytherin said:


> No they do NOT EAT MEAT AT ALL! lol
> stop feeding mealworms  completely unessacery, it just means your iguana will become big and fat faster and will die faster also: victory:
> 
> check out this link for a suitible diet and add it accordingly
> Food Information Chart


HIIIIII :flrt:

I quite agree


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

blush said:


> yeah i dont feed her any meat at all just wanted 2 know if others do  she eats mealworms now and again like twice a year or something but thats only because if i dont give them 2 her she WILL get them lol seriously she ripped the door off her viv to get 2 them last time :gasp: but thanx 4 clearing that meat thing up 4 me  didnt think they ate meat as adults


 
they dont eat meat as babies the misconception is in the wild they will eat the bugs on the plants  when really they are trying to eat the plant and the bugs are just on the plant,they do not hunt, dont feed mealworms at all, even twice a year.: victory:


----------



## Bexzini

blush said:


> yeah i dont feed her any meat at all just wanted 2 know if others do  she eats mealworms now and again like twice a year or something but thats only because if i dont give them 2 her she WILL get them lol seriously she ripped the door off her viv to get 2 them last time :gasp: but thanx 4 clearing that meat thing up 4 me  didnt think they ate meat as adults


You need to be firm with her, how you do this is up to you but you need to let her know who is boss, and don't give in! The more you give in the more she will throw a temper tantrum and then you are more likely to give in again and again! I don't own an iguana by the way lol but this is just information that I have read and experienced first hand


----------



## Bexzini

Salazare Slytherin said:


> they dont eat meat as babies the misconception is in the wild they will eat the bugs on the plants  when really they are trying to eat the plant and the bugs are just on the plant,they do not hunt, dont feed mealworms at all, even twice a year.: victory:


LOL bombarding this person with information from both of us, i love it


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> HIIIIII :flrt:
> 
> I quite agree


 
how are you hunibun? 
salazare is tired and drained and been busy on da iggy threads today  sighs an early night for me I think


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> LOL bombarding this person with information from both of us, i love it


 
we have a caresheet and a taming thread knocking around on the forum, type it into the forumsearch engine and you will find it


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

here you go I found it, http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/707466-iguana.html


----------



## Bexzini

Salazare Slytherin said:


> how are you hunibun?
> salazare is tired and drained and been busy on da iggy threads today  sighs an early night for me I think


Im good thanks hun  went to meet my friend for a few hours and had a coffee and lunch, was nice to see her  an early night sounds really good right about now hahaa! I love a busy day on the iggy threads  xx


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> Im good thanks hun  went to meet my friend for a few hours and had a coffee and lunch, was nice to see her  an early night sounds really good right about now hahaa! I love a busy day on the iggy threads  xx


 
yeah my hands hurt from all the typing, by the way, check out iguanaroom, he breeds iguana morphs some damn nice ones too, he is on that link I just gave you.  x

he is writing an article for practical reptile keeping and it turns out albino iguanas are not as tempermentatl,even I did not know that, top guy :no1:

a coffee sounds good right now but I can't be botherd going down 3 flights of stairs.


----------



## Bexzini

Salazare Slytherin said:


> yeah my hands hurt from all the typing, by the way, check out iguanaroom, he breeds iguana morphs some damn nice ones too, he is on that link I just gave you.  x
> 
> he is writing an article for practical reptile keeping and it turns out albino iguanas are not as tempermentatl,even I did not know that, top guy :no1:
> 
> a coffee sounds good right now but I can't be botherd going down 3 flights of stairs.


LOL 3 flights of stairs is a bit much! You should buy one of those tobboggan things u have in the snow, park ur bum on it and slide down lmao! Although it might give certain individuals in the house bad ideas 

iguana morphs are stunning, aww the blue ones are just so beautiful, there is an article on them in this months practical reptile keeping, ill post it to you i bet its amazing  xx


----------



## blush

lmao nar im greatful for all the info u've given me  i will b more striked on her now, and pack in the mealworms now i know they cause her harm  shes normaly very well behaved apart from the times she catches u feeding worms n crickets 2 the other lizards  thanx again for the advice  :2thumb:


----------



## Bexzini

blush said:


> lmao nar im greatful for all the info u've given me  i will b more striked on her now, and pack in the mealworms now i know they cause her harm  shes normaly very well behaved apart from the times she catches u feeding worms n crickets 2 the other lizards  thanx again for the advice  :2thumb:


Good idea  btw i see u are from monmouth ! I am from abergavenny (up in cardiff at uni), we must be neighbours :no1:


----------



## blush

YAY! nice 2 know im not far from someone with reptilian advice lol :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> LOL 3 flights of stairs is a bit much! You should buy one of those tobboggan things u have in the snow, park ur bum on it and slide down lmao! Although it might give certain individuals in the house bad ideas
> 
> iguana morphs are stunning, aww the blue ones are just so beautiful, there is an article on them in this months practical reptile keeping, ill post it to you i bet its amazing  xx


aye, could give them a few ideas couldnt I *plots and takes note*







heheeheh 

actually he may have been the one who wrote it too ? 



blush said:


> lmao nar im greatful for all the info u've given me  i will b more striked on her now, and pack in the mealworms now i know they cause her harm  shes normaly very well behaved apart from the times she catches u feeding worms n crickets 2 the other lizards  thanx again for the advice  :2thumb:


no problem  and gosh its a small world lol


----------



## Bexzini

Salazare Slytherin said:


> aye, could give them a few ideas couldnt I *plots and takes note*
> image heheeheh
> 
> actually he may have been the one who wrote it too ?
> 
> 
> 
> no problem  and gosh its a small world lol


LMAO shout me if you need help with a bit of plotting  hahah

and yes its a very small world :O


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> LMAO shout me if you need help with a bit of plotting  hahah
> 
> and yes its a very small world :O


 
I am like the evil brother who lives in the loft with his reptiles psml
ever seen barts evil twin hugo off the simpsons  psml


----------



## blush

i will do ta


----------



## Rojugi

just weighed my iguana (after several minutes of "get on the scales!" "no, I like it just fine here on your arm" "get off my arm!" "alright then, I'll sit on your shoulder").

I don't know her exact age but she is somewhere around 2 and a half years old, and 10 inches S-V, she weighs around 1lb. Going by this chart she is half the weight she should be. Is she underweight, or just small? does she look underweight from these pics?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rojugi said:


> just weighed my iguana (after several minutes of "get on the scales!" "no, I like it just fine here on your arm" "get off my arm!" "alright then, I'll sit on your shoulder").
> 
> I don't know her exact age but she is somewhere around 2 and a half years old, and 10 inches S-V, she weighs around 1lb. Going by this chart she is half the weight she should be. Is she underweight, or just small? does she look underweight from these pics?
> 
> image
> 
> image


hey mate are you sure she is two years old? she does look healthy weight wise for the size of her, but by now she should have adult colours comming through which is telling me she looks alot younger?

I would not worry about her weight, her tail is nice and round and she has a nice plump body for her size: victory:
you basicly want to worry when the tail shows 2 bumps at the base and is really thin followed up with basicly seeing the ribs all the time.


----------



## Rojugi

she came from a shop where I was told she was around 18 months old, that was 10 months ago which would make her 2 years 4 months, and I wouldn't expect the place (lost world reptiles, teynham) to have got it that wrong :/

I think her SVL was around 8-9 inches so she may have only been a year old when I got her


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rojugi said:


> she came from a shop where I was told she was around 18 months old, that was 10 months ago which would make her 2 years 4 months, and I wouldn't expect the place (lost world reptiles, teynham) to have got it that wrong :/
> 
> I think her SVL was around 8-9 inches so she may have only been a year old when I got her


I have seen 2 and a half year old iguanas twice the size of that to be honest, but then again pics on the internet can be deceiving and can sometimes look smaller than what they are lol.

My mate has an iguana I took in from this forum and is about 2 years and 5 months and is definately bigger than that pic...
2yearoldiguana.jpg picture by salazreslytherin - Photobucket
I uploaded this onto my photobucket. 

If I am honest yours looks about a year and a half... either way though it does look healthy enough from where I am sitting.
If it is any reasurenace for the iguanas size if it was any bigger than that, there would be something wrong: victory:

you can always get her weighed in at the vets and see what they say.


----------



## jcarty33

hot day today where i live, iguanas been busy going up and down his cage bathing to cool down


----------



## DavieB

jcarty33 said:


> hot day today where i live, iguanas been busy going up and down his cage bathing to cool down


Mine has been doing a lot of wandering around the house. She doesn't normallyo go out for so long. Always finds her way "home" though. The baby been away so she had house to herself without the evil toddler haha


----------



## jcarty33

gunna let mine rome around the bathroom poping in and out the bath once im sure hes out of breeding season


----------



## DavieB

Mine was supposedly 18 month when I got him/her. She was 22 inches Snout to tail. which is smaller than expected growth end of ear one. 3 months to untill end of year 2 and she is above minimum expected for end of year 2. 

I have had her about 6 or 7 weeks and she has put on 6 inches. her fat deposits have grown and she looks generally fatter all round, she is slender round the ribs though. I can feel the lumps at the base of the tail sal is talking about but you can barely see them. I mentioned all these things to the vet and he is happy with everything. 

I'm finished college now and have noticed no changes in her taming wise I am thinking about trying that negative enforcement training that was on the other thread. I was not expecting instant results in taming, but I have seen no changes so think its time to try something else. The way i'm doing it just now I'm going to end up with a submissive iguana if she tames. I don't want that I want her to feel safe and happy to sit with me rather than feeling she has no choice..... So I'll let you know how that goes in the next 8 or 9 weeks.


----------



## jcarty33

just testing to see if my sig is there, probs not tho


----------



## jcarty33

oooh nevermind its there, looks crap tho lol, off to make a better one


----------



## DavieB

jcarty33 said:


> oooh nevermind its there, looks crap tho lol, off to make a better one


You can check it in preview post. It will show up in every previouspost you've made too.


----------



## jcarty33

hey, a question here, do you peel your fruit before cutting it, such as fuit like apples, pears etc because i allways have and i was cutting peaches today and it was awcward due to the big rock thing in the middle and the skin, so i was wondering can you leave the skin on with some fruits ??

any help appreciated


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

jcarty33 said:


> hey, a question here, do you peel your fruit before cutting it, such as fuit like apples, pears etc because i allways have and i was cutting peaches today and it was awcward due to the big rock thing in the middle and the skin, so i was wondering can you leave the skin on with some fruits ??
> 
> any help appreciated


nope I peeled too,peaches and other similar fruits are tricky so leave the skins on, it wont kill them or make them ill  they dont even chew, they just bite and swallow lol.


----------



## jcarty33

cheers mate, it will make things a bit easier


----------



## cherylrandall2010

whats the best way to sex a iguana my is 1 and half years old i dont realy mine what he/she is i would like to know


----------



## DavieB

Sexing Iguanas

18 months it's difficult, all look like females, 18-24 months is when there starts to be a difference. Mine is 20 month and looks female at the moment, vet has said female. But most people on here say to wait a few months and find out for sure.


----------



## Newelly

DavieB said:


> Sexing Iguanas
> 
> 18 months it's difficult, all look like females, 18-24 months is when there starts to be a difference. Mine is 20 month and looks female at the moment, vet has said female. But most people on here say to wait a few months and find out for sure.


 
Yes your right... but most vets will say there female at anytime before 18months as you say they all more of the less say the same and the link you provided should help...

im 90% confident mine is the way its looking  
checked with Salazare (Dixon) - he is sort of confident also...

the way i recognise:
Her Dewlap is sort of small (Males Have larger Dewlaps)
And her jowls are not baldged out...
and her pores arent spiked like a males would be there just little lump sort of things.

the bad thing is quoted from Salazare:



> The only problem you have mate, not many people on rfuk have experience with females


//the words listed above in the quote may not be exact but thats what he said

thanks...


----------



## Rojugi

cherylrandall2010 said:


> whats the best way to sex a iguana my is 1 and half years old i dont realy mine what he/she is i would like to know


do what I did - put photos on here for everyone else to see!


----------



## Gemmatony10

This is Rhino :flrt:had him for about 5 months now, were told he was approx 2 years old when we got him.

Hes a little terror, into everything, loves to roam (when the kids are at school), have had no problems so far. Whips when he's in his enclosure, but never shown any other signs of aggresion.

We are moving house this week (him helping packing in the second picture lol) and im worried about him gettin upset with the move.

my Q's are is there anything I can do that would make it easier on him

Does he look from the pics... male/2.5 years old, I know its hard to tell :bash:

Also he seams to be alot calmer with me than he is with hubby (which hes gutted about, because this was supposed to be the one pet that i didnt elbow him out the way lol) is it true that they favour male owners, rather than female

thanks guys :2thumb:


----------



## lovemysnakes

ow wow what a beauty. i love love love iguanas! 
got myself two little chuckwallas. 

was reading the start of the thread...hope it has remained a non arguing thread lol 

my little chuckwallas only hatched in feb and their sex is already really obvious. is amazing how one species can go in so many different directions! 

does anyone know where the iguana originates? in terms of what it was before it was the iguana as we know it today? 

would love to be educated on the science of its evolution - what a nerd lol.


----------



## lovemysnakes

that is a brill question about gender preferences! i wouldnt have a clue although i wouldnt imagine the iguana doesnt mind what sex the primary care giver is. 
when it comes to intelligence and care giving, in humans, it is all down to the person that demonstrates most consistent behaviour and affection rather than the person that provides food etc. 
and then with reps i think they might go for the person whos warmest? lol 
or if one person does most of the cleaning up after them, they may smell more like him so he would feel more comfortable?
obviously whoever spends the most time with him will prob get the most interaction and time to build up trust. 
i know mens deeper voices can unsettle many animals or make them feel less secure. 

it would be really interesting to know more about that, im just guessing waffle waffle. lol.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

lovemysnakes said:


> that is a brill question about gender preferences! i wouldnt have a clue although i wouldnt imagine the iguana doesnt mind what sex the primary care giver is.
> when it comes to intelligence and care giving, in humans, it is all down to the person that demonstrates most consistent behaviour and affection rather than the person that provides food etc.
> and then with reps i think they might go for the person whos warmest? lol
> or if one person does most of the cleaning up after them, they may smell more like him so he would feel more comfortable?
> obviously whoever spends the most time with him will prob get the most interaction and time to build up trust.
> i know mens deeper voices can unsettle many animals or make them feel less secure.
> 
> it would be really interesting to know more about that, im just guessing waffle waffle. lol.


Hmmmmm maybey, I may comment on that another time, when I can be botherd to type out a load of krap we looked into lol.


----------



## Gemmatony10

Yes I think you might be spot on. I do think he enjoys my softer feminine side (mothery a suppose lol).

Hubby came through to see me when I was bathing him the other day, and he was lying in the water with his head on my hand, 100% relaxed, just talking to him softly and dripping the water on his head, hes never that relaxed with him :flrt::lol2: and I usualy do the mistings every day as well.

Bath to the old noahs ark joke.......

What is Noahs wifes name ?

Didnt know Noah had a wife ?

Well who cleans out all the animals then ?

Story of ma life :devil: :lol2:


----------



## lovemysnakes

lol yeh i know that feeling too! 

to be honest ive always been really lucky, all of my pets seem to 'like' me and even when they dont they seem to respect me. 

the only animal ive had issues with is the female monkey tailed skink at chessington zoo and my sisters young male rabbit, who i think just needs his special op done soon! lol. 

i think with animals like igs, being so intelligent, it can be down to the individual too and what theyve experienced in the past. 

at ches zoo they have a beautiful 5yr old rhino who loves cuddles, petting etc and would have you stroke him all day long but he isnt as used to females as he is males and his behaviour is no different with me then it is with his male keepers. 

but i would imagine that just me being a new person, he would test me to see what he can get away with. 

they may also be able to pick up on chemicals our bodies give off, if he prefers you then maybe its a male rivalry thing with your hubby? maybe hes just not sure of how your hubby will be with him? 

id defo say its worth your husband dedicating a lot of time to slowly slowly interacting with rhino. even if its sitting by his viv and talking to him. and seeing you and hubby together but not attempting to interact with him? i guess its as important for rhino to know the household structure as it would be for a dog. 

he has to know where he comes in the pecking order?


----------



## lovemysnakes

i thought i better add once again that i am just guessing and making convo, some real educated advice would be great!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

lovemysnakes said:


> i thought i better add once again that i am just guessing and making convo, some real educated advice would be great!


 
Of course, I am always up for some open minded discussion.
for eg check out this thread I made, some stuff some people would say is completely and utterly proposterouse but I beleive in part of it merely through observation

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/685902-seriouse-iguana-enthusiasts.html

Open minded discussion is always good, it opens doors where the impossible could be acheivible.


----------



## Gemmatony10

Tony spends as much time with him as I do, but I suppose just in a different way. 

I tend to him on a daily basis as it fits in with me tending to my chameleons etc, feeding, cleaning and I do love bath time : victory:

He tends to spend more time accualy handling him, and will be the one to lift him etc if needed.

I do try to be as firm with him as Tony is, as I already have a few nasty scars, and have heard that the male iggys can become pretty dominating towards female owners...maybe just fairy storys though, and suppose every Igg is different.


----------



## lovemysnakes

thats a really cool discussion to have, im sure i could add my bit all night haha knowing me! 

but just to add a little bit, research shows that iguanas have evolved to be plant eaters - meaning at one point they were not?? surely. to say before they lived purely from plant matter that they lived purely from animal protein would not at all be what i consider realistic. 

i would argue that iguanas developed from being omnivores to herbivores as their environment changed. 

many young chuckwallas were found to have animal protein their guts, such as small insects however adult chuckwalla were found to have no animal proteins in their gut. 

to me this seems like evidence of evolution - the young requiring small amount of animal protein for growth development? 

chuckwallas also eat the feasces of parents and in fact pretty much any other chuckwallas. this is for gut flora bacteria and have been suggested that this is also related to mating. 

if your body does not have enough of something, it will seek it out, if its nasty or not. i had a salt deficiency and would eat salt from a desert spoon!

the rhino/rock igs would more then likely have thier horns etc as display to warn off preditors and for mating? they wouldnt have to look scary to hunt. 

also rep herbivores are always larger because it is more efficent in retaining heat and digestive tract must be much larger than that of omni/carni cousins. 

this is also a form of pretections from preditors so i doubt they have ever been that high on the food chain.


----------



## lovemysnakes

that might explain why he isnt so mad on tony - he associates tony to be lifted and taken out of his viv etc? 
not very pleasent things. 
handling is 'supposed' to be done really gradually. if rhino hasnt come to you to get out of the viv or for petting then rhino wont consider it as pleasure? 
maybe your patience with bathing etc has allowed rhino to feel more secure where as he has no control when he is picked up - and this is by tony not you?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

lovemysnakes said:


> thats a really cool discussion to have, im sure i could add my bit all night haha knowing me!
> 
> but just to add a little bit, research shows that iguanas have evolved to be plant eaters - meaning at one point they were not?? surely. to say before they lived purely from plant matter that they lived purely from animal protein would not at all be what i consider realistic.
> 
> i would argue that iguanas developed from being omnivores to herbivores as their environment changed.
> 
> many young chuckwallas were found to have animal protein their guts, such as small insects however adult chuckwalla were found to have no animal proteins in their gut.
> 
> to me this seems like evidence of evolution - the young requiring small amount of animal protein for growth development?
> 
> chuckwallas also eat the feasces of parents and in fact pretty much any other chuckwallas. this is for gut flora bacteria and have been suggested that this is also related to mating.
> 
> if your body does not have enough of something, it will seek it out, if its nasty or not. i had a salt deficiency and would eat salt from a desert spoon!
> 
> the rhino/rock igs would more then likely have thier horns etc as display to warn off preditors and for mating? they wouldnt have to look scary to hunt.
> 
> also rep herbivores are always larger because it is more efficent in retaining heat and digestive tract must be much larger than that of omni/carni cousins.
> 
> this is also a form of pretections from preditors so i doubt they have ever been that high on the food chain.


 
a very good point:no1:

a discussion from my iguana ate a goldfish thread :no1:
The myth that iguanas know what is good for them is untrue, (well partly) 

Iguanas in the wild do know what is good for them, due to trial and error, allow me to explain. If I read Melissa Kaplans work correct and other sources, thousands of generations of iguanas ate plant matter, and passed on genes which will have contributed to the survival of there enviroments. 
Other area iguanas, ate the wrong foods and died? 
It is as simple as that. 
The animals that ate animal *Protein *bred a few times and that was it. 
There was no effect on producing young (as we see the today) 
so what happned to the protein eating ones? that is a good question. 

Protein is not availible all year around. (or so you would think 
So they again died. those that would have survived would have been too weak to fight off any of the stronger and bigger lizards as they expanded there territories, and were killed, the weak die and the strong live, 

Lizards that were succesful, chose more safe vegetation, plants, flowers etc etc leafs and again passed on genes through breeding. 

Which brings us to a conclusion, iguanas are herbivores, they are a herbivore because they can be seen eating vegetation and plants and flowers at every single point of the year, and in the different seasons. (although I cannot explain the past for tortoises hybernating...
That is what a herbivore is, if they were an omnivore, eating both protein and plant matter, they would quickly become a victim of nature, because they are not designed to go through periods of eating one minute proteing and another vegetation.

They eat them all year around or can be seen too. 
of course there might be the odd one off now and again that does fall victim to something they should not have ate, but that is genuinely the belly getting the better of an *iguana*. 

Omnivores act and eat differently and hybernate I beleive in the winter months when food is scarce because they cannot survive. 
Iguanas do not hybernate. they do however slow down, and as a resuly so does there metabolism because the envoroment will not permit them to eat as much as they can in the sprin and summer months. 
So they eat and scrounge whatever they can at this time, and again, the weaker the *iguana*, the less chance it has of survival. but they can still be seen eating what ever flowers and plants are availible at this time, in smaller quantities, in the few hours they may have to quickly snack something up and bask in the warm temperature, which might be midday.

The reason I said partly is because iguanas are oppurtunist feeders and it is not unherd of for them, to grab something when an oppurtunity arises, the wild is a hard life, when we are told to keep such and such a plant away from them it is a good reason. 
I have herd of them eating bikini tops just because the colour attracted them (So where is the craving there) lol?

So too summarise, iguanas eat what is in there enviroment at the time, and they learn from it at the cost of probibly thousands of other *iguana* lives, genes and healthy babies survive and follow what the parents had eaten, merely adapting to there enviroment, other areas were not so fortunate.
An *iguana*, will most certainly not have had a craven for a goldfish, simply because they do not have access to them all year around lol.


----------



## lovemysnakes

that seems to make a lot of sense to me. he associates you with someone not 'going for him' or taking away his control and he also associates you with pleasure - feeding, bathing and entertaining - i say that because the rhino ig at ches zoo seems to really enjoy anything we do to his room, if its moving a log or tidying up, he seems to enjoy watching us like we enjoy watching him.


----------



## lovemysnakes

WELL SAID! lol 

are people feeding their igs animal protein then?? lol. 

chuckwallas are said to hibernate but on closer observation, this is only done in the very coldest winters. in areas where the winter is not so harsh - meaning it is not snowing and really icy - they will just become much less active and may be seen basking if the temps get warm enough and eating any remaining plant matter. 

they would of course be very vunerable at this time, not being able to digest food well due to core temp being low etc etc so will rarely been seen where as in the summer they are seen basking openly very often. because of their enflating abilites in their rocky environments and their ability to be very quick once warmed up - they really dont have much to fear!


----------



## lovemysnakes

if you put a vegetarian to work with my OH they wouldnt last a day - the on site cafe is a meat and potato menu only and he prob exhausts 2000 calories physical labour. 

youd soon see the vegetarian eating a hamburger! even if it did give them stomach upset. 

humans are not designed to eat masses of red meat - but we do and out bodies suffer greatly for it. i think we need to start considering our own diets as well as that of our pets.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

lovemysnakes said:


> WELL SAID! lol
> 
> are people feeding their igs animal protein then?? lol.
> 
> chuckwallas are said to hibernate but on closer observation, this is only done in the very coldest winters. in areas where the winter is not so harsh - meaning it is not snowing and really icy - they will just become much less active and may be seen basking if the temps get warm enough and eating any remaining plant matter.
> 
> they would of course be very vunerable at this time, not being able to digest food well due to core temp being low etc etc so will rarely been seen where as in the summer they are seen basking openly very often. because of their enflating abilites in their rocky environments and their ability to be very quick once warmed up - they really dont have much to fear!


 
Sadly yes  the argument that is put up every single time is (well my iguana is fine) and yes the iguana probibly is fine because these problems can quite literally catch up over night, and then there is a problem even when they are looked at as herbivores, not everyone knows what is safe for them to eat and again feed the wrong veg foods, lettuce, tomato spinach, all of which are a lethal combination.

and then I get pms, oh why is my iguana unable to move, you ask what they have fed there iguana, and you can garuntee the above is listed, and it is a simple case of (does it suprise you) traped urates, dehydration and malnourishment.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Indeed people do still feed Iguana's animal protien... Although some people you cannot change as much as I would like to, but at least feeding them cat food has been stamped out over the years!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Iguanaquinn said:


> Indeed people do still feed Iguana's animal protien... Although some people you cannot change as much as I would like to, but at least feeding them cat food has been stamped out over the years!


yes, true true welcome to the thread mate:2thumb:


----------



## lovemysnakes

but its not exactly hard to learn about calcium/phosphurus ratios! nor it is difficault to find out about basic iguana biology?

if we are going to spend thousands of pounds on exotic pets, surely part of the enjoyment is the knowlege that must be learned along side? 
isnt the animal care the best bit? it is for me, sometimes i much more enjoy learning something new and fascinating then i do petting my pets.


----------



## DavieB

Just had a bit of progress with Goblin there. Sitting playing FIFA on the 360, he asked for his door to be opened (ok so he rubbed against it trying to get out) I obliged sat back down he waited 5 minutes then came out and sat beside me for 5 minutes. 

well chuffed.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

DavieB said:


> Just had a bit of progress with Goblin there. Sitting playing FIFA on the 360, he asked for his door to be opened (ok so he rubbed against it trying to get out) I obliged sat back down he waited 5 minutes then came out and sat beside me for 5 minutes.
> 
> well chuffed.


 
awesome dude: victory:


----------



## Rojugi

you know what's not awesome? When your iguana starts pawing at the glass because it wants to come out when you're having nakey fun time, then goes on to give "the iguana stare" a whole new and very unnerving meaning.


----------



## DavieB

Salazare Slytherin said:


> awesome dude: victory:


I never tried to get her or changed anything I was doing, just made a few noises like you would make at a dog, and let her get on with it. Maybe just going to be viv defensive or maybe that will calm down as time goes on too. Heres hoping.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

DavieB said:


> I never tried to get here or changed anything I was doing, just made a few noises like you would make at a dog, and let her get on with it. Maybe just going to be viv defensive or maybe that will calm down as time goes on too. Heres hoping.


Some iguanas do tend to be okayish once they are out of their enclosures. So yeah lets hope so eh? either way It seems like an improvement considering


----------



## lovemysnakes

thats great stuff davidB! really pleased for you. now that its happened its more likely to happen again - i expect! its trust isnt it? she knows she can come sit next to you of her own choosing and that its safe. 
fingers crossed for you!


----------



## jschristy

Haven't been on in ages, but I'll snap some new pics of my rhino Spike and post them. He's about 2.5-3 feet I think (I'll measure him too) and will meander in and out of his viv at will when the door is open. He's come to enjoy teasing my Pug puppy, and the pug does it right back! They even licked eachother in the faces once (but I quickly pulled them apart; Spike would leave a serious hole in the Pug's face).


----------



## DavieB

jschristy said:


> Haven't been on in ages, but I'll snap some new pics of my rhino Spike and post them. He's about 2.5-3 feet I think (I'll measure him too) and will meander in and out of his viv at will when the door is open. He's come to enjoy teasing my Pug puppy, and the pug does it right back! They even licked eachother in the faces once (but I quickly pulled them apart; Spike would leave a serious hole in the Pug's face).


Where are they then.....?


----------



## Rojugi

I'm proud of my iggy today!

I got her out with my dad in the room, and she didn't close her eyes or freeze, just had her normal wander around as if he wasn't there.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rojugi said:


> I'm proud of my iggy today!
> 
> I got her out with my dad in the room, and she didn't close her eyes or freeze, just had her normal wander around as if he wasn't there.


:no1:


----------



## lovemysnakes

well done iggy and well done owner! looks like love and trust must be in the air! 

i look forward to hearing about her interactions again! all good things come in time is what they say!


----------



## si_man306

Wow, had missed this thread somehow! Should come on here more often. It's been a while since i've posted any pics of my iguana, Yoshi. A male rescue, around 3 years old. We're very lucky as he's very, very tame and predictable.

His viv has come on a fair bit with lots of fake foliage with climbing branches etc and i'm looking into building a filtered pool to replace the (daily cleaned) large tray that he uses as his spa pool at the moment- he loves it and bathes in the warm water every day when I put it in there 

I like to have my animals live a life as close to the wild as I can muster. He loves the greenhouse (I monitor him and the temp+ it's fully ventillated at the top beyond where he can climb) on a sunny day with the added bonus that most of his food is grown in there! I have been able to put him on various trellis archways and out in the garden in the summer. However this requires continuous attention and without a lead (don't want to freak him out/ damage his spikes) it's not ideal. Additionally i've got 4 terrapins who love digging around in the garden but although they're not quick it's not quite as terrapin proof as i'd like! They also like to lay eggs but this is difficult to control in an indoor aquarium.

SO, excitingly, as we have a few animals we've decided to build a large enclosure in the garden. Roughly 25ft x 10ft x 8ft high, it's a sturdy timer frame with pvc-coated wire mesh. It will have a terrapin pond in the corner for my 4 red eared sliders, complete with waterfall and rockery. I even have some material for a stream if I can sort that out. It's plenty high enough for yoshi too so he can really roam about and enjoy the surroundings and the sun. I will be using a dog-kennel as a 'hideaway' which will probably have a deep sand base with lots of thermo in there. The hoppe being that they might lay eggs in there after time (one of my females I have already convinced of laying eggs in prepared sand in the past).

They will still require monitoring but will be able to roam in a much safer environment 

Before everyone think's i'm mad, the enclosure will also be used for our 3 cats who get on famously with the terrapins and iguana (and to shield off any flaming there are constantly monitored if they are together, fine or not!).

I will update with pics when it's finished 

Yoshi outside sooner after getting him









Helping with thankyou notes!









Enjoying the greenhouse...









Having a munch with one of the cats looking on









Looking pretty butch in the viv!









And finally the initial stages of the build! just to show location really, with my other half helping! We're a fair way further along the process than when this was taken but will be putting more up later hopefully when it's done.


----------



## Rojugi

Zelda does not like bath time.

Zelda has learned to delay bath time almost indefinitely by climbing onto my back and staying there. I spent about 15 minutes today trying to nudge her off before I lay down on my front then rolled over onto my back so she moved around to where I could get at her. Bloody awkward creature.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rojugi said:


> Zelda does not like bath time.
> 
> Zelda has learned to delay bath time almost indefinitely by climbing onto my back and staying there. I spent about 15 minutes today trying to nudge her off before I lay down on my front then rolled over onto my back so she moved around to where I could get at her. Bloody awkward creature.


 
Have you tried placing something in the bath with her, so she can climb out when she wants, particularly with white bathrooms there is the issue that it can confise the iguana, it is pretty much just like fog to them and they have no sense of co-ordination or direction. Which can make them panic and not want to go in the water.

Try putting something in the bath with Zelda, it will make him/her:blush: more confident and help give a sense of direction.

I have seen this a few times with my own, they will walk into the bathroom but then all of a sudden become clumbsy in the whiteness, I am not 100% sure why but I do know it has something to do with the colour co-ordination they have which confuses them.

p.s I love the name zelda, I used to play it all the time on the N64 awesome stuff back in the day


----------



## Rojugi

I put bits of decor from her tank in the bath, but she has no interest in going anywhere near the water - the tray in her viv is only about 3 inches high but it's a struggle to get her in there as well. Once she's wet she calms down and realises it's not that bad, but getting to that point...:devil:

A white bathroom isn't a problem, because the bathroom is from a pre-white era. It's not aubergine or green but it's not much better.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rojugi said:


> I put bits of decor from her tank in the bath, but she has no interest in going anywhere near the water - the tray in her viv is only about 3 inches high but it's a struggle to get her in there as well. Once she's wet she calms down and realises it's not that bad, but getting to that point...:devil:
> 
> A white bathroom isn't a problem, because the bathroom is from a pre-white era. It's not aubergine or green but it's not much better.


Interesting, I am going on a research mission.
but lol, well at least we can rule that out, I suppose you are still managing to get her in the bath so that is something, hopefully with time she will just get used to it  

I am just speculating here, I wander if it is not just white rooms then, I am wandering if it is a case of small spaces (like bathrooms that are all pretty much the same colour) that can confuse them? 

anywho I will see what the green ig society says : victory:


----------



## jcarty33

yeh mine freaks out in the bath but loves water in his tub, when i put branches going in and out he liked it, my bathroom is all white and so is the bth tub so you probs will be right in that sense but then again maybe not right with zelda as some iggs are just different


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

This is the response I have had so far.

Green Iguana Society Message Board


*Green iguana and bath and iggy confusion.* 
Posted by Dixon







[/EMAIL] on 7/13/2011, 11:32 am
[SIZE=-2]*86.185.31.7* 
Hia people, something has recently came to my attention on the forum I use, I have also expirienced it. 

This normally happens particularly with white bathrooms and I have observed in the past that iguanas who seem to not like being bathed can be put down to this, am I right in thinking because iguanas are sensitive and colour co-ordinated that if you have them in a confined room like a bathroom which has everything the same colour in it it can confuse the iguana (acting like a fog) which in turn can make them panic when placed in the bath (this would explain) why some seem to act unaturally when being bathed. 

I thought I would post this up to see what you guys think, in the past my own iguans would become very confused and loose all sense of dierection in our bathroom which was all white and did at time panic when being placed in the bath. 

Any ideas and speculation ideas would be appreciated and thanks once again. 

Dixon 

Post a Response [/SIZE]

*Re: Green iguana and bath and iggy confusion.* 
Posted by roger







[/EMAIL] on 7/13/2011, 2:00 pm, in reply to "Green iguana and bath and iggy confusion."
[SIZE=-2]*70.36.215.249* 
Absolutely yes. Especially with bathtubs. Hanging fabric on the walls, and putting stick-ons in the tub give them something to focus on. 

I had a great ig who when put in the tub would hold perfectly still, and then stretch out his neck and gently touch all the sides of the tub for about five minutes. Then he would be satisfied or something and go about his water play. If I had seen the suggestion I would have for sure put lots of stickers on the tub to see if that would let him relax more quickly. 

R- 
Post a Response 

[/SIZE]
*Re: Green iguana and bath and iggy confusion.* 
Posted by Dixon







[/EMAIL] on 7/13/2011, 2:30 pm, in reply to "Re: Green iguana and bath and iggy confusion."
[SIZE=-2]*86.185.31.7* 
Thanks for the reply mate, I thought so and could not find any real reference to it on the information here. 

I know some iguanas just dont like it either way but I definately feel that taking something into the tub with them definately helps, once again thanks for the reply. Post a Response
[/SIZE]

It would seem that it is common in alot of iguanas, and the ones who do seem fine in the bath tub without anything are probibly used to it after having it done to them for a long time.

But as above rojugi just keep doing what you are doing then and hopefully zelda will learn to put up with it lol.: victory:

I will repost if anything interesting comes up on the thread.

Just some more additional information to readers and I thought it would be a good read, from the 


http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/giving-an-iguana-a-bath.htmle dummies website.





*Giving an Iguana a Bath*

By *Melissa Kaplan* 
Unlike mammals and birds, iguanas don't clean or groom themselves. Iguanas in the wild seem to rely on brushing against rough bark and plunging into bodies of water to remove the grime and parasites that they pick up over the course of living their lives. Given that a captive iguana probably doesn't have much rough bark to rub against or pools to dive into at will, the task of keeping him clean falls to you.
*Bathing your beauty*

To bathe your iguana, follow these steps (remember, though, that "bathing" an iguana _doesn't _mean using soap on him _or_ in the water):
1. Run the water until it's chest deep (the iguana's, not yours!) at the deep end where the drain is.

This depth makes the water about iguana-hip deep at the shallow end. If your iguana isn't used to bathing, put less water in the tub and see the following section for tips on getting him comfortable.
2. Let him soak to his heart's content.

If you leave your iguana in the tub long enough for the water to start cooling off (a good bath temperature for iguanas is 85–90 degrees Fahrenheit [29–32 degrees Celsius]), run more warm water into the tub, draining off a little of the cool water.

The noise of running water can be quite loud in a tub/shower enclosure. If your iguana gets stressed by this noise, fill a pitcher with warm water at the sink and pour it gently into the tub.
3. When he's done soaking, blot him off to remove the drips and send him on his way.
4. Thoroughly clean and disinfect the tub.

If any individuals in your household are at high risk for contracting bacterial infections, have your iguana use a different bathroom than the at-risk family members use. Even if you take precautions to thoroughly clean and disinfect the tub, walls, and floor, accidents and distractions can and do happen.
Daily baths are a good idea for several reasons. Iguanas get to soak, which is good for their skin. They get to loll about in an environment that has higher humidity, so they're inhaling air that has more moisture in it. Another benefit is that many iguanas drink deeply when their bodies are in water. But perhaps the most popular reason why iguana keepers bathe their iguanas daily is that most iguanas poop when they're in water. Keeping the enclosure clean is very easy because it's a lot easier to drain the bathtub, thoroughly rinse off the iguana, wash the bathtub out, and then disinfect it before the next use by human or iguana.
Iguanas who are new to baths frequently freak out. Acting like you're trying to kill them, they thrash wildly, scrambling about trying to launch themselves out of the tub, over your head, and out of the room. This scene is enough to make many iguana keepers shrug, dry themselves off, and never try it again. Which is a shame because, if you keep it up, starting off with very shallow water and over time gradually deepening the bath water, iguanas come to tolerate a bath quite well, if not actually look forward to a luxurious soak.
*Making bath time more comfortable*

Iguanas are excellent swimmers. They're able to hold their breath for extended periods of time, easily staying fully submerged for 20–30 minutes at a time. This ability tends to freak out iguana keepers who haven't previously seen their iguana looking dead, lying on the bottom of the bath tub. This is not to say that iguanas can't drown. They can. One of the dangers of leaving them unattended in the bath for long periods of time is that the water cools and they get too cold to move. In addition, something may panic them, causing them to thrash about and inhale water into their lungs.
Some iguana keepers make it easier for their iguana to climb in and out of the tub by placing a rubber bathmat or a rubber-backed bathroom rug over the rim of the tub. Terry cloth towels can be attached to the inside and outside of the tub with Velcro strips. The towels can be easily removed and tossed into the washing machine if they get soiled. If your iguana is bothered by the slick surface of the wet porcelain, put some decals on the bottom of the bathtub (those used to provide a nonslip surface for young children). Another trick is to put a terry cloth towel or rubber bathmat in the tub so the iguana has something to stand on that won't slide out from under him.
If you have two or more iguanas, poop them in the tub, clean and disinfect the tub, and then put them all into the refilled bathtub for a long soak. Obviously, you can do a joint bath only if the iguanas are compatible with each other. If you have iguanas who don't get along with one another, you have to give them each their own soaking session.
Although a long soak in a warm bubble bath may sound like a little bit of heaven on earth to you, it's not such a good idea for your iguana. In fact, because soaps and disinfectants can irritate their skin, eyes, and mouth, it's best to use just plain water when bathing and rinsing them.
*Getting rid of stubborn dirt*

Once in a while, especially when taking in an iguana who was ill-cared for, you'll see some feces or undetermined soiling stuck on and between the scales that won't come off with just a good, long soak. Here are a couple of suggestions:

After you let the iguana soak for a while, use a washcloth or soft children's toothbrush to gently rub at the soiling to remove it.

If it's still stuck on, you can put a drop or two of a child-safe soap or shampoo on the cloth or brush and work it in; then let the iguana soak some more in fresh, warm water. In 15 minutes or so, work on it some more. You may need to do this several times to get the soiling all off. Whatever remains ground-in will come off when the skin next sheds.
When you're done, toss the washcloth in the washing machine and wash it with hot, soapy water and bleach. The toothbrush can be washed and left to soak for ten minutes in the same disinfectant you use in the iguana's enclosure. Then rinse and dry the toothbrush when it's done soaking. Be sure to store it with the iguana's cleaning supplies and not someplace where a family member may confuse it with his or her own toothbrush.



Read more: Giving an Iguana a Bath - For Dummies​


----------



## lovemysnakes

stunning iguana si man.


----------



## si_man306

lovemysnakes said:


> stunning iguana si man.


Thanks 

I think his colour has really improved since I got him as a rescue, he gets a good diet as well as a decent murcury vapour lamp (pricey things they are- especially when they keep blowing with the humidity!). The humidifier has really helped him shed which seems to have made him much happier and has much improved his skin condition day-to-day. Nearly there with the pen, hope to be finished this weekend!:2thumb:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

si_man306 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I think his colour has really improved since I got him as a rescue, he gets a good diet as well as a decent murcury vapour lamp (pricey things they are- especially when they keep blowing with the humidity!). The humidifier has really helped him shed which seems to have made him much happier and has much improved his skin condition day-to-day. Nearly there with the pen, hope to be finished this weekend!:2thumb:


Same proem with the MV bulbs with me. Get an Arcadia T5 12% tube and

a T5 starter. For the basking use a 150w neodimium light with a dim stat and you will be sorted no need to change those MV bulbs every 5 mins.


----------



## si_man306

Iguanaquinn said:


> Same proem with the MV bulbs with me. Get an Arcadia T5 12% tube and
> 
> a T5 starter. For the basking use a 150w neodimium light with a dim stat and you will be sorted no need to change those MV bulbs every 5 mins.


Thanks for that, interesting. I have tubes for the terrapins but loved the idea of the great UV/ all in one 125w solar glow. The first time it went the humidifier was almost directly underneath the bulb, I moved it and decided to see how it went but I think i'll take you up on this the next time it goes....150W basking I think would be better than the 125w anyway (never feel it's _quite _hot enough in the winter).


----------



## lovemysnakes

ive got a desert set up so i dont need to worry about humidity so have a MVB in addition to the following-
one just over half the lengh of the viv 12% and one 6% (same lengh) staggered one above the other and meeting in the middle so theres a good few inches of both in the middle of the vivarium. 

this way youllp have a great uv graident as well as great uv output and he can choose what he requires at any given time. 

You will also get more heat from a 150w, which is best placed on the same side of the viv as the tubes. 

Use the reflectors too because they make a massive difference and its got to be T5s because the output difference is massive in both uva and b but especially uvb. 

check that hes the right distance from them too because that makes a huge difference. i cant remember what it is exactly so dont quote me but i think its 30cm. 

the arcadia tubes and new tight seal adapter, im sure thats not the proper name but you know what i mean lol, they can handle humidity and then your guarenteed for a whole year. well worth it and will defo save you some money.

it will prob be a better set up for your ig anyway tbh. then he can choose if he wants to be in the bask and get uv or cool down and get uv  obviously places with shade and good cover are important. 

sorry if im being patronising, dont mean to be, just you never know how much someone else knows, im sure you know all of this already but i thought id say because it really does make a brilliant set up.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

lovemysnakes said:


> ive got a desert set up so i dont need to worry about humidity so have a MVB in addition to the following-
> one just over half the lengh of the viv 12% and one 6% (same lengh) staggered one above the other and meeting in the middle so theres a good few inches of both in the middle of the vivarium.
> 
> this way youllp have a great uv graident as well as great uv output and he can choose what he requires at any given time.
> 
> You will also get more heat from a 150w, which is best placed on the same side of the viv as the tubes.
> 
> Use the reflectors too because they make a massive difference and its got to be T5s because the output difference is massive in both uva and b but especially uvb.
> 
> check that hes the right distance from them too because that makes a huge difference. i cant remember what it is exactly so dont quote me but i think its 30cm.
> 
> the arcadia tubes and new tight seal adapter, im sure thats not the proper name but you know what i mean lol, they can handle humidity and then your guarenteed for a whole year. well worth it and will defo save you some money.
> 
> it will prob be a better set up for your ig anyway tbh. then he can choose if he wants to be in the bask and get uv or cool down and get uv  obviously places with shade and good cover are important.
> 
> sorry if im being patronising, dont mean to be, just you never know how much someone else knows, im sure you know all of this already but i thought id say because it really does make a brilliant set up.


A 12% is good for a couple of feet.


----------



## lovemysnakes

what does that mean? a 12% without the uv gradient of a 6% is good stuff but cant be bad to give a UV graident. It was actually John that works for Arcadia with the production of their lighting that suggested this staggering of tubes to me. And its made a massive difference in my chuckwalla iguanas. they are a lot more active and their colours are showing up lovely. 
they are also growing at the speed of light and have great appetites.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

lovemysnakes said:


> what does that mean? a 12% without the uv gradient of a 6% is good stuff but cant be bad to give a UV graident. It was actually John that works for Arcadia with the production of their lighting that suggested this staggering of tubes to me. And its made a massive difference in my chuckwalla iguanas. they are a lot more active and their colours are showing up lovely.
> they are also growing at the speed of light and have great appetites.


Just refering to the distance. You can use as: victory: many lights as u like as long as they can also be shaded if they need to be.

A green ig dose not require as much uvb as a chuckwalla too.


----------



## lovemysnakes

very true but the way i see it is that we will never be able to produce anything close enough to the sunshine uv that they chuckwallas get in the wild. they have some of the highest exposure readings in the world. hence why i have a load of lights in their vivs with plenty of part shade and full shade spots/hides. 

and the same goes for all reptiles that require UV to thrive. even the best products cant compare to real sunshine so if we aim to get as close to it as possible, such as with a gradient and plenty of GOOD spectrum lighting then hopefully we are doing the very best we can. 

there obviously is the worry of providing the BAD wavelenghs of UV such as when compacts first came out causing loads of problems. 

but as long as we fully understand what we are exposing our reps to then should be all good. the problem is we dont really know enough about their UV requirements or UV. i say we, but i mean I, then i am crudely generalising keepers on the whole. after all we would need to be scientists to really understand! its really baffling when ive looked into it in more depth. wish i had listened more in science lessons when studying light! lol there was me thinking id never need to know the things they taught me in school!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

I am assuming everyones iguanas have beaten up their owners and are holding them hostage in their own homes:whistling2:

I thought I would bump this thread considering not much has been mentioned about iguanas lately and I am bored lol.:2thumb:

How is everyones iggys?
and the taming going?

anyone got anything worth talking about....


----------



## si_man306

Lol @ salazare 

As promised i've got some pics of our outdoor enclosure which has finally been finished. We've got a fair few features to build inside yet but the (epic) construction phase is now completed! Took many many work hours, mainly as all the vertical parts are incased in concrete 2ft deep which took a lot of digging! Should stand us in good stead for the future though. If anyones interested in the design/ building procedure then do let me know. I think this could be done at all sorts of sizes and with the dark green pvc coated wire/ green posts it almost completely fades into the background from a distance.

Yoshi had his first outing in it Saturday and absolutely loved it as the sun was out and he could explore, climb and look at the outside world around him all day- very satisfying  The pond will come soon but until then I put his bathing tray in there and he duly had a bath in there and pooped quite happily! You can see him looking quite tiny in the first pic if you look closely!

We've now added a removable tunnel which links through cat flaps to the side of the house, although this is for the cats i'd be interested to see if Yoshi would use it!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

AWESOME, I am interested in the design, even though the garden we currently have would never fit that inside of it lmao infact it is not even a garden, it is just a yard:devil:

I hate this house... can't wait to move out again hehe.

Yoshi is one darn lucky iguana, I can't wait to see the end result.
I think iguanas will use the cat flaps after a bit of training, just coax him through it a few times with food, or make a trail ontil he eventually gets the idea?
Fantastic mate.


----------



## lovemysnakes

that really is brilliant. well done you! its so nice to see people really go out of their way to enrich their reptiles!


----------



## Bexzini

What a cute iggy-uana  I love the idea of an outdoor set up going on ! Until it startts snowing anyway


----------



## Seraphashes

Here is my input to this thread!

Yesterday I became the proud owner of my first iguana!! I've wanted one for years, but only recently thought about actually making it happen, and I now have a three month old stunning male iguana! I've had snakes for years, but hadn't delved into lizards so far. Anyway, he seems to be settling in well; I'm taking interaction slowly with him, really gradually putting my hand into the viv and lightly stroking his tail before trying to usher him onto my hand himself. The viv I have is really easy for getting underneath him to do this, and he likes staying near the top of the viv so it's even easier. Yesterday he was very whippy and I don't think I was quite prepared for all the displays he was going to perform, and found myself feeling a bit nervous during interaction, but today he seems to have greatly improved already. He has bitten me twice, but being so small it is nothing, and has meant that I've quickly gotten over that anxiety about contact, and once he is out of the viv he's quite happy to be held gently. 

Here is a picture of his set up, if you look closely you can see his tiny body in the top left corner, where he seems to have decided is his bed!









I can't believe how much more beautiful they are in person! Pictures just don't do them justice. Tomorrow I have the day off work, and I plan to rob all the exo terra vines from my three corn snakes and mount them down the back of the viv for the iguana, snakes don't really use them! I've also been watching some videos on Youtube of taming techniques, so I'll be trying to just get him comfortable with my hand in the viv and maybe try hand feeding a few bits. I'm still not decided on a name yet, I guess that will come as I get to know him.









Anyway, just wanted to say hello to you all and I hope to share some interesting and successful stories with you all. It's great reading about all your iguanas!


----------



## si_man306

He looks absolutely fantastic and a great starting viv. Enjoy taming him


----------



## Yorkshire Gator

great outdoor enclosure si


----------



## DavieB

Whats the Ig like when birds fly over heard they can panic a little over shadows passing overhead. 

Fancy getting a fruit cage for mine. My garden is not big enough for the like of that, back garden is tiny to, fron one I,m nt allowed to build a big fence  its too open.


----------



## si_man306

Interesting point, I have heard iguanas can be startled by birds. To be honest he's been outside (monitored without the pen) a fair bit before and never freaked at anything, including the birds- there are usually some about. He's also fine with the cats and will happily sit with them and watch them play although we never leave them alone. The only thing he's unsure of is being picked up from the ground, always unsettles him so I tend to reach for him when he's at my height (he's also used to that with the viv which might explain it).

I'm going to put up a build thread as a record of the bits needed and what's involved etc so others can perhaps do similar to suit their outdoor space if they fancy it! 

On the point of "large fences" if you mean with regards to neighbours/ fence rules, we did check with ours out of courtousy but legal-wise only solid fence has a limited height (6ft) whereas trellis (see through) can be as high as you like. We're quite lucky with the big hedge at the back and the fence on the short side is on a raised garden so it's no anywhere near 6ft from their side anyway. Brother is a chartered surveyor so was able to check all the details before starting


----------



## lovemysnakes

yeh my little sister just mentioned birds and how the ig would react to them. 
my family home gets loads of birds in the gardens. actually they get loads of 
everything! my family gardens have spiders, butterflys, ladybirds, beetles, bees, birds and nests, frogs and all sorts! real nature reserve lol! 
the dog was bitten on the paw by something today and it has all swollen up. i know reptiles are better adapted to insect bites etc but i would be a bit worried about the sheer number of birds that live in the gardens. We have a huge owl that lives in a registered tree too and a used fox den site at the end of one of the gardens. 
sometimes makes me wish i still lived at home so i could make some nice outdoor enclosures. my flat only has a little garden area, it does the job for growing all the plants for feeding though. 
did your ig display any stress when he first went out to adventure? 
my chuckwalla iguanas like to roam the living room a little but often come back to me before roaming further again. they dont seem much stressed at all by the space of the living room and they are only hatchlings.


----------



## lovemysnakes

its always handy to know the right people! lol.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

si_man306 said:


> Interesting point, I have heard iguanas can be startled by birds. To be honest he's been outside (monitored without the pen) a fair bit before and never freaked at anything, including the birds- there are usually some about. He's also fine with the cats and will happily sit with them and watch them play although we never leave them alone. The only thing he's unsure of is being picked up from the ground, always unsettles him so I tend to reach for him when he's at my height (he's also used to that with the viv which might explain it).
> 
> I'm going to put up a build thread as a record of the bits needed and what's involved etc so others can perhaps do similar to suit their outdoor space if they fancy it!
> 
> On the point of "large fences" if you mean with regards to neighbours/ fence rules, we did check with ours out of courtousy but legal-wise only solid fence has a limited height (6ft) whereas trellis (see through) can be as high as you like. We're quite lucky with the big hedge at the back and the fence on the short side is on a raised garden so it's no anywhere near 6ft from their side anyway. Brother is a chartered surveyor so was able to check all the details before starting


 
Yes they will freak out from over head shapes mate, an iguana outside can skits and sometimes just run a little (just enough to give you a heart attack) regardless of size, it is a survival thing, they might not be as skits by sparrows or black birds much when older but anything that looks like "to them" a bird of prey they will run and when they run they run! iguans have done this and never been seen again... 

It is probibly a good thing what you do picking him up at your level, approaching from above does them no good, many people who attempt to tame their iguanas and then complain they are not making progress tend to be approacing the iguana from above.

Yoda never done apart from once that skits thing in all the years I had him, one sunny afternoon, outside in the garden he did though, he ran right into the trees and for a 4ft + a bit iguana to do that (you would not think it) it did frighten me, so at one point or another regardless of how tame you think the iguana is, if it sees something the wrong size it has instincts and will act on them)

This is why I think if your going to take an iguana outside you should at least dormant this instincty by building out door enclosures rather than use the tethers of walking leads which can have disasterouse effects.: victory:


----------



## si_man306

Will watch out for that then! The first few times he went out I put him up on some trellis arches which were a good distance from any borders of the garden. He quite happily sunbathed there at about 6ft high. When he did get on the ground though he was skittish when approached- in contrast to being completely relaxed approached at height. That's what's great about having the enclosure- he can investigate at his own pace. I totally agree that even if they seem tame on one level, they'll never be 'called' etc as a dog would be (and they can be just as disobedient themselves!) I could always sense that he might scurry off up a tree etc if left at all which is why I had been taking him out into the open less and less, it was a pretty huge risk for relatively minimal time outside..

This summer I had started putting him in the greenhouse (which has full ventilation/ humidity+temp guages) which he absolutely loved as essentially it was a giant outside viv. Only issue is that he likes eating the lettuces, strawberries and herbs that were growing there as much as us! So when these got to a decent size he needed to come out.

There'll be lots and lots of hiding places etc which we're adding gradually so it'll be interesting to see if he does scurry away. We do have a fair few birds although most are pigeons and sparrow sized.


----------



## lovemysnakes

i think that in time he will become much more confident with his outdoor enclosure. they are smart enough to learn when they are not at risk. obviously there will always be times where he gets a little fright and shoots off into hiding but as i said, over time i think he will become very confident in the enclosure. 
there are examples of iguanas becoming quite friendly with cats and dogs. which would put fright into any smaller animal, if they can overcome the original instinctual fear of larger animals with big teeth then im sure he can realise that there is nothing that can eat him in his enclosure. 


do you think they are able to recognise that if they cant get out, not much can get in? 

i think we really doubt just how intelligent iguanas are.


----------



## Bexzini

lovemysnakes said:


> i think that in time he will become much more confident with his outdoor enclosure. they are smart enough to learn when they are not at risk. obviously there will always be times where he gets a little fright and shoots off into hiding but as i said, over time i think he will become very confident in the enclosure.
> there are examples of iguanas becoming quite friendly with cats and dogs. which would put fright into any smaller animal, if they can overcome the original instinctual fear of larger animals with big teeth then im sure he can realise that there is nothing that can eat him in his enclosure.
> 
> 
> do you think they are able to recognise that if they cant get out, not much can get in?
> 
> i think we really doubt just how intelligent iguanas are.


The concept of animal intelligence is a tough one I've studied psychology and done a bit of reading on animal intelligence, but the main question is, what is defined as intelligence? Psychologists have barely been able to derive at an agreed definition of what constitutes human intelligence, and its exactly the same for animals. We can only work from our own observations, and like humans, I believe that animals will have varied intelligence levels as well! A lot of things depend on the individual human or animal, and I'm a strong believer of individual differences! I agree that animal intelligence is underated and often neglected, but we have to put a limit on how intelligent they are otherwise the animal might get hurt if that makes sense? 

I have noticed particularly with cats that they do not possess such intelligence, my cat sits outside my kitchen ledge behind the glass and over the years I have waved a feather around behind the glass but he still tries to catch it lol! Further research is definitely needed in the area of animal intelligence


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> The concept of animal intelligence is a tough one I've studied psychology and done a bit of reading on animal intelligence, but the main question is, what is defined as intelligence? Psychologists have barely been able to derive at an agreed definition of what constitutes human intelligence, and its exactly the same for animals. We can only work from our own observations, and like humans, I believe that animals will have varied intelligence levels as well! A lot of things depend on the individual human or animal, and I'm a strong believer of individual differences! I agree that animal intelligence is underated and often neglected, but we have to put a limit on how intelligent they are otherwise the animal might get hurt if that makes sense?
> 
> I have noticed particularly with cats that they do not possess such intelligence, my cat sits outside my kitchen ledge behind the glass and over the years I have waved a feather around behind the glass but he still tries to catch it lol! Further research is definitely needed in the area of animal intelligence


 
studies have recently been proved that anoles can solve problems, do tasks that are not relevent to their instincts of survival and they have tiny brains, how you define intellignece depends on the factor of how you observe your animals rather than just keeping "specimens" anyone who does this will know where I am comming from.

How far you take that intelligence is up to you, but a cat can be trained to not attack something behind a window 
if they can be trained there is something there that they are obsorbing and taking in.

Take this anology into account..

If an iguana is kicked, it does not show pain, nor emotion to express it the way we would react... does this mean the iguana does not feel pain?

Just because people don't enrich or offer the oppurtunitys to see for themselves does not make it succesful or gives them a right to say they are not intelligent, they don't have the right too because they have never tried it.
Out of the hundreds of iggy keepers on this forum I can bet only 5 of them will have actually enriched the life and seen their intelligence, iguanas have stalked there owners around the home when in breeding season, went right the way around the home and came throug the front door to take the owner by suprise... that is defined as intelligence, from the moment you take an iguana into your home, be aware it has already took in at least 10 spots to run off and hide in if he gets that chance.

They have a remarkible way of attacking at just the right moment when your gaurd is down, or daring off your sholder when your gaurd is down, they are intelligent and much more than what they are given credit for.

Intellignece... reptiles have lived on earth alot longer than humans, they must be doing something right 


The interpretation I give intelligence is this statement

Intellignece is something that can think and act for itself.


----------



## Bexzini

Salazare Slytherin said:


> studies have recently been proved that anoles can solve problems, do tasks that are not relevent to their instincts of survival and they have tiny brains, how you define intellignece depends on the factor of how you observe your animals rather than just keeping "specimens" anyone who does this will know where I am comming from.
> 
> Take this anology into account..
> 
> If an iguana is kicked, it does not show pain, nor emotion to express it the way we would react... does this mean the iguana does not feel pain?
> 
> Just because people don't enrich or offer the oppurtunitys to see for themselves does not make it succesful...
> 
> Intellignece... reptiles have lived on earth alot longer than humans, they must be doing something right


Ahh yes but is it intelligence or evolution that has helped them to survive.... or is intelligence a bi- product of evolution  theres a question for u babycakes !


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> Ahh yes but is it intelligence or evolution that has helped them to survive.... or is intelligence a bi- product of evolution  theres a question for u babycakes !


 
I edited the above post but I will answer...

intelligence is simply something that can act and think for itself.


----------



## Bexzini

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I edited the above post but I will answer...
> 
> intelligence is simply something that can act and think for itself.


I don't think this definition is quite accurate myself, are we talking in terms of animals or people? Because what about animals that have excellent ability in memory, and what do yoou mean by 'think or act for itself', obviously an animal will eat when it needs to which could be included in your definition, but I don't think that eating would be defined as an act of intelligence?  please remember that i love you lots and this response was not an attack just a fun debate


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> I don't think this definition is quite accurate myself, are we talking in terms of animals or people? Because what about animals that have excellent ability in memory, and what do yoou mean by 'think or act for itself', obviously an animal will eat when it needs to which could be included in your definition, but I don't think that eating would be defined as an act of intelligence?  please remember that i love you lots and this response was not an attack just a fun debate


Eating is an act of intelligence, something that does not eat would not be intelligent, its like saying that animals/humans eating can be compared to a "rock"

When I say intellignet, lets put it this way, a human is attacked, you will fight or flight, that is intelligent, you can move, you can think, humans are no different to animals in that respect, what needs to be thought about is this... humans also have instincts, and if their was no laws to fear! you would be very suprised at just how much humans are like animals.

Savage! how many more deaths would their be?

the ability to communicate is something which will have came with evolution, but it is debated by many that those animals that can't communicate may very well be able too in ways we don't understand yet.

If we did not eat hun, we would be as useful as a rock.

AND WHAT IS MORE! some humans don't have the ability to communicate eat for themselves, does that make them any less intelligent does that make them a "rock"


----------



## Bexzini

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Eating is an act of intelligence, something that does not eat would not be intelligent, its like saying that animals/humans eating can be compared to a "rock"
> 
> When I say intellignet, lets put it this way, a human is attacked, you will fight or flight, that is intelligent, you can move, you can think, humans are no different to animals in that respect, what needs to be thought about is this... humans also have instincts, and if their was no laws to fear! you would be very suprised at just how much humans are like animals.
> 
> Savage! how many more deaths would their be?
> 
> the ability to communicate is something which will have came with evolution, but it is debated by many that those animals that can't communicate may very well be able too in ways we don't understand yet.
> 
> If we did not eat hun, we would be as useful as a rock.
> 
> AND WHAT IS MORE! some humans don't have the ability to communicate eat for themselves, does that make them any less intelligent does that make them a "rock"


Eating and as you say fight or flight have been proven to be evolutionary dispositions that are present across all universal species, and accounts for the survival of the fittest, which you cannot deny is not evolutionary! I do not consider eating or fight or flight to be intelligence but more or less evolutionary instincts that have been developed the help the best and the strongest survive. 

And think about monkeys, their cognitive ethology and general intelligence is labelled as doing things that are similar to humans, including their recognition and language skills, but no one would consider their ability to eat as intelligent, so why should any other animals ability to eat be defined as intelligence?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> Eating and as you say fight or flight have been proven to be evolutionary dispositions that are present across all universal species, and accounts for the survival of the fittest, which you cannot deny is not evolutionary! I do not consider eating or fight or flight to be intelligence but more or less evolutionary instincts that have been developed the help the best and the strongest survive.
> 
> And think about monkeys, their cognitive ethology and general intelligence is labelled as doing things that are similar to humans, including their recognition and language skills, but no one would consider their ability to eat as intelligent, so why should any other animals ability to eat be defined as intelligence?


 
To be honest hun (as much as I do see your point) we are not talking about evoloution over a millenia, we are talking about intellignece in the present time.... conclude, reptiles are intelligent, when I said act and think for itself a "parrot is a good example of that" some are claimed to have the IQ of a 5 year old child... they can identify things and solve problems just like the anole has been proven too. (minus the ability to communicate)

Only yesterday I read it and it and I did post it on an anole thread.
 take a look, their is only 2 anole threads in this section at present.

It should be difined as intelligence because first they have to "think" about what they want to eat, where to find "said food item" and then capture it and this does not always happen. 

No- one would consider the ability to eat as intelligent because it is all to much of a common thing overlooked in the times we live in knowing that other problems are phased with peoples intelligence.

It should be defined as intelligent because the ability not to think and act on it would be as useful and intelligent as a rock  as said prev post.

My only conclusive answer to all of you which do have doubts is set your reptiles tasks, put the time in to observe them, train them, and even iguanas can be trained (not that I have "specifically trained any of mine") but they can be which means they are intelligent enough to learn.

the argument of evoloution I am finding irrelivent at the present because no-one is observing their animals, many are just keeping "specimens"

So I still stand by the statement intellignece is somethign that can act and think for itself.

an ANT for example cannot be compared to a flower.
if a forest caught fire, the animals in question are intelligent enough to get out of the way of it.

As for psycological enrichment I feel it benefits this and encourages it, a person kept in a shed, with nothing to do all day long, you will notice obviouse signs of deterioration in time, this is the case with reptiles and when exposed to it for so long, many will claim they are not because they are thriving... does not make it right or give them the right to make such a statement without trying these things themselves.:2thumb:

They are capible of being able to recognise their owners.  

INFACT.... I am going on a mission to find some old work we made on this.


----------



## Bexzini

Salazare Slytherin said:


> To be honest hun (as much as I do see your point) we are not talking about evoloution over a millenia, we are talking about intellignece in the present time.... conclude, reptiles are intelligent, when I said act and think for itself a "parrot is a good example of that" some are claimed to have the IQ of a 5 year old child... they can identify things and solve problems just like the anole has been proven too. (minus the ability to communicate)
> 
> Only yesterday I read it and it and I did post it on an anole thread.
> take a look, their is only 2 anole threads in this section at present.
> 
> It should be difined as intelligence because first they have to "think" about what they want to eat, where to find "said food item" and then capture it and this does not always happen.
> 
> No- one would consider the ability to eat as intelligent because it is all to much of a common thing overlooked in the times we live in knowing that other problems are phased with peoples intelligence.
> 
> It should be defined as intelligent because the ability not to think and act on it would be as useful and intelligent as a rock  as said prev post.
> 
> My only conclusive answer to all of you which do have doubts is set your reptiles tasks, put the time in to observe them, train them, and even iguanas can be trained (not that I have "specifically trained any of mine") but they can be which means they are intelligent enough to learn.
> 
> the argument of evoloution I am finding irrelivent at the present because no-one is observing their animals, many are just keeping "specimens"
> 
> So I still stand by the statement intellignece is somethign that can act and think for itself.
> 
> an ANT for example cannot be compared to a flower.
> if a forest caught fire, the animals in question are intelligent enough to get out of the way of it.
> 
> As for psycological enrichment I feel it benefits this and encourages it, a person kept in a shed, with nothing to do all day long, you will notice obviouse signs of deterioration in time, this is the case with reptiles and when exposed to it for so long, many will claim they are not because they are thriving... does not make it right or give them the right to make such a statement without trying these things themselves.:2thumb:
> 
> They are capible of being able to recognise their owners.
> 
> INFACT.... I am going on a mission to find some old work we made on this.


You say intelligence at the present time, but intelligence is something that they must have developed over the last several million years in order for it to become a part of their everyday lives. And are they really 'thinking' about where they have to find food? Animals in captivity learn where to find food through operant conditioning, they learn where the food bowl is kept, and at what time. This is most definitely not intelligence, it is conditioning, which is a highly subconscious act. 

I am not disputing that animals (or in this case iguanas) are not intelligent, quite the opposite, but humans have to put some sort of generalised label as to what intelligence is, but as there is no consistent definition of what intelligence is, how the heck are we going to ever decide whether iguanas are intelligent or not?!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> You say intelligence at the present time, but intelligence is something that they must have developed over the last several million years in order for it to become a part of their everyday lives. And are they really 'thinking' about where they have to find food? Animals in captivity learn where to find food through operant conditioning, they learn where the food bowl is kept, and at what time. This is most definitely not intelligence, it is conditioning, which is a highly subconscious act.
> 
> I am not disputing that animals (or in this case iguanas) are not intelligent, quite the opposite, but humans have to put some sort of generalised label as to what intelligence is, but as there is no consistent definition of what intelligence is, how the heck are we going to ever decide whether iguanas are intelligent or not?!


Okay taking away the evolution factor... I am not interested in that AT ALL! :lol2: no one can agree for definate were we ourselves evolved from.

So in the case that there is no definition of what intelligence is this means it opens thousands of doors to interpretations meaning not one of them would be "wrong":2thumb:

and my view is intelligence is something that can act and think for itself.
Problem solve, have the ability to learn...

A good example of reptiles thinking about where to find food in the wild is the thorny devil (only recently brought to my attention on a thread recently) they must think about it, or perish shimples 

p.s I notice my spelling is off and words are missing from my posts, this is because my lappy is taking the pee. argh!


----------



## Bexzini

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Okay taking away the evolution factor... I am not interested in that AT ALL! :lol2: no one can agree for definate were we ourselves evolved from.
> 
> So in the case that there is no definition of what intelligence is this means it opens thousands of doors to interpretations meaning not one of them would be "wrong":2thumb:
> 
> and my view is intelligence is something that can act and think for itself.
> Problem solve, have the ability to learn...
> 
> A good example of reptiles thinking about where to find food in the wild is the thorny devil (only recently brought to my attention on a thread recently) they must think about it, or perish shimples
> 
> p.s I notice my spelling is off and words are missing from my posts, this is because my lappy is taking the pee. argh!


I think we may have to agree to disagree on this one (for now) but that is not admitting defeat! :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> I think we may have to agree to disagree on this one (for now) but that is not admitting defeat! :lol2:


 you know I will prove you wrong  I never post anything without having a good reason, thought or evidence to back it up:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::no1:

just accept defeat so we can move onto another debate.


----------



## Bexzini

Salazare Slytherin said:


> you know I will prove you wrong  I never post anything without having a good reason, thought or evidence to back it up:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::no1:
> 
> just accept defeat so we can move onto another debate.


shut up and go and have some funsies  haha


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> shut up and go and have some funsies  haha


 no I am gonna sit here on the forum, be miserible and find fault with everything people are doing with their animals.:whip:


----------



## Bexzini

Salazare Slytherin said:


> no I am gonna sit here on the forum, be miserible and find fault with everything people are doing with their animals.:whip:


funsieeesssss


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> funsieeesssss


in a pokie tank  id rather take the risk.


----------



## Bexzini

Salazare Slytherin said:


> in a pokie tank  id rather take the risk.


love you lots like vodka shots! But you can still bite me  haha!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> love you lots like vodka shots! But you can still bite me  haha!


 
I can send you a pair of teeth in the post.


----------



## Bexzini

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I can send you a pair of teeth in the post.


Go on then lmao


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> Go on then lmao


okay... I dread to know what your gonna do with them.


----------



## Bexzini

Salazare Slytherin said:


> okay... I dread to know what your gonna do with them.


Hehehehe probably not something that should be discussed on a public forum  hehe


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> Hehehehe probably not something that should be discussed on a public forum  hehe


:gasp:


----------



## lovemysnakes

PM time i think gals and boys! lol


----------



## Bexzini

lovemysnakes said:


> PM time i think gals and boys! lol


Hehe I hear ya  except he's gone for a nap now lazy bum lol!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> Hehe I hear ya  except he's gone for a nap now lazy bum lol!


I don't get alot of sleep tbh, it just seems like more because of my sleep pattern being messed up lmao.


----------



## lovemysnakes

i know that feeling!

and back onto the topic of iguanas i found a flower while out dandelion picking today and at first i thought it was a cranesbill but its a common mallow. 
obviously i dont just feed my chucks any old wild flower i pick up so make sure i know what ive picked and then decide if to offer it or not. 

im very pleased i found this wild flower growing right across the road from my parents house lol 

edible « Wild Plants
common mallow flower - Google Search


----------



## DavieB

Reference the approaching from above thing Sal, If I never took goblin from above I'd never catch him to bath him, or give attention.. What otehr option Do I have. She is realy nervous of being approached unless she comes to you outside the viv, even then if she has voluntarily sat on my knee, It's getting slightly frustrating.


----------



## Yorkshire Gator

Bexzini said:


> Hehehehe probably not something that should be discussed on a public forum  hehe


 get a room you two :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

DavieB said:


> Reference the approaching from above thing Sal, If I never took goblin from above I'd never catch him to bath him, or give attention.. What otehr option Do I have. She is realy nervous of being approached unless she comes to you outside the viv, even then if she has voluntarily sat on my knee, It's getting slightly frustrating.


 
I would personally rather let the iguana get away from me mate than grab from above. I don't understand how it is easier because goblin can still see movement, which will make him/her react defensively either way, and I can't see that doing any good for the taming mate.

Even going from behind while distracting the front would be a better option methinks. A towel capture if it is urgernt would be more than adequate, but going from above causes alot of fear and anxiety to them, and to be fair you don't want an iguana being approached from above all the time.

You may find some storys on the green iguana society of events of rough handling when approaching from above and sadly igs have droped their tails. You may also find some storys on here of tail drops tend to be cases of going in from above.

Just saying.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Yorkshire Gator said:


> get a room you two :lol2:


:lol2::whistling2:


----------



## lovemysnakes

i have to agree that sals points make a lot of sense. i know my chuckwalla iguanas dont like being approched from above. one viv is on the floor as it if part of a huge stack and i am always very cautious in the way i approch the vivarium and sit on the floor to open the door. 
i like to get on the level of my animals. my rabbits for example hate being off the ground which is only natural so i lay on the floor with them and they climb on me. i gradually sit up, knell up and then stand. they find this process much less stressful than being grabbed from above. 
in their hutches the will hop down to me. i know they are nothing like the same animal but animal instincts are strong and there for a reason. those instincts are unlikely to go away even with time, they are just hard wired.


----------



## lovemysnakes

fustration is totally a part of animal keeping and especially reptile keeping. if i didnt enjoy the challange i dont think i would love keeping animals so much.


----------



## Bexzini

What the heck are you lot doin up so late :lol2: I have had relatively little 'hands on' experience with iguanas but I remember that Dave (AZUK) on here let me go and visit his (travis) and he always said that you should never put an iguana on the floor, and Dave positioned the branches in the enclosure so that they were just above his shoulders and almost eye level, so that the ig could feel in control, as it would in the wild, as they climb to high branches! The tail drop mechanism is simply fasinating I hope that I never experience it with any of my lizards tho!!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> What the heck are you lot doin up so late :lol2: I have had relatively little 'hands on' experience with iguanas but I remember that Dave (AZUK) on here let me go and visit his (travis) and he always said that you should never put an iguana on the floor, and Dave positioned the branches in the enclosure so that they were just above his shoulders and almost eye level, so that the ig could feel in control, as it would in the wild, as they climb to high branches! The tail drop mechanism is simply fasinating I hope that I never experience it with any of my lizards tho!!


Dave has some good points, but there are many ways to deal with an iguana, daves way probibly is not the only way but more than likley works better for him and his iggy 

Beleive me people... approaching and grabbing an iguana from above will not make your iguana want to trust you.

tbh in the taming process very little handling should even take place... more to the point you want the iguana to come to you.


----------



## Yorkshire Gator

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Dave has some good points, but there are many ways to deal with an iguana, daves way probibly is not the only way but more than likley works better for him and his iggy
> 
> Beleive me people... approaching and grabbing an iguana from above will not make your iguana want to trust you.
> 
> tbh in the taming process very little handling should even take place... more to the point you want the iguana to come to you.


I agrre it never worked for me with Worf


----------



## Bexzini

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Dave has some good points, but there are many ways to deal with an iguana, daves way probibly is not the only way but more than likley works better for him and his iggy
> 
> Beleive me people... approaching and grabbing an iguana from above will not make your iguana want to trust you.
> 
> tbh in the taming process very little handling should even take place... more to the point you want the iguana to come to you.


Which is why we manipulate with fooooood hehe


----------



## lovemysnakes

yeh same with my chucks. if i have had to pick them up they get in a right grump with me and wont approch me for a few days - week but i have only had to do it a couple of times so they climb on me whenever they want, which is a lot. 
they are not silly, its like they hold a grudge! you do that to me and ill do loads of things to upset you too lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> Which is why we manipulate with fooooood hehe


Just to clarify, that was not me being critical because I do share his views with this


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

lovemysnakes said:


> yeh same with my chucks. if i have had to pick them up they get in a right grump with me and wont approch me for a few days - week but i have only had to do it a couple of times so they climb on me whenever they want, which is a lot.
> they are not silly, its like they hold a grudge! you do that to me and ill do loads of things to upset you too lol


This is true, and they seem to know exacly when to get you back too, as soon as you lower your gaurd, which will happen! 
They seice the oppurtunity and that is something I agree strongly with Kaplan on.


----------



## lovemysnakes

oh hell yeh. same thing goes for food. i give them pretty flowers to eat, they pay me more attention. im buying their attention thats for sure. i do get upset when they find a new bit of slate in their viv more interesting than me though  haha


----------



## Iguanaquinn

I find that food and spending loads of time observing and letting the Iguana observe you is a great way to tame an Iguana.

Like has been said, do not grab from above! But likewise do not place branches higher than head height, as in the wild Iguana's much like birds develop a hierarchy. So the dominant males get the best positions and are rarely challenged and the beta male is always being challenged to maintain "The" beta male position.

Eye level is good and although my Iguana climbs onto my head I try not let her remain there too long.

The key is balancing trust and dominance.... A mixture of food, time and authority works well.

Unless you got a devil Iguana male then you are on to plumbs and a whole lot of scars, scratches and bites :devil:

My friends used to think that I was into the self-harming until I showed them what an Iguana can do to your arm in a matter of seconds of it just walking around...
Bearing in mind that's with clipped nails!


----------



## DavieB

Might have to bring my basking spot down a bit then. She is above eye level at the moment, she has climbing areas that take her up to ceiling height too. . She won't take food from me either. I think mine is female is she likely to want to be alpha?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

DavieB said:


> Might have to bring my basking spot down a bit then. She is above eye level at the moment, she has climbing areas that take her up to ceiling height too. . She won't take food from me either. I think mine is female is she likely to want to be alpha?


Females can be just as dominant as the males.: victory:


----------



## Bexzini

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Females can be just as dominant as the males.: victory:


If not more so


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> If not more so


only with handcuffs and a whip


----------



## Bexzini

Salazare Slytherin said:


> only with handcuffs and a whip


Hehe you knows it babycakes


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> Hehe you knows it babycakes


:flrt:


----------



## Yorkshire Gator

Salazare Slytherin said:


> :flrt:


 said it before and i'll say it again will you two get a room:lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Yorkshire Gator said:


> said it before and i'll say it again will you two get a room:lol2:


its her, she is a bad influence on me....  
and my room is a pig sty at the moment.:lol2:


----------



## Seraphashes

So, would you all recommend limiting handling when an iguana is getting settled in? I've read lots of conflicting stuff on the net about how to get them used to you, but I've just sort of been persevering. It's only been six days sine I got mine, and he's very small (only three months) and I've been making an effort to get him out of the vivarium at least three times a day and handle him for at least fifteen minutes each time, and whilst he's very against the idea of being picked up, once he's out he calms down a lot and seems to be getting used to being held. He will do a lot of tail whipping and make some attempt to run away when I reach into him; the viv is quite tall and has two sets of sliding glass so I can only reach him from underneath, but he still seems very angry that I am bothering him. Like I said, once he's out he seems to calm down and seems very bright and alert to what is going on around him, so it seems like I'm making progress. I'm not looking for him to be really friendly any time soon, I know that's far too optimistic, I was just wondering what you all would recommend with regards to handling this early on. What did you all find worked well? I also spend time every day just putting my hands in without picking him up to get him used to it, and also just sitting in front of the vivarium watching him. 
Just curious for any opinions. Thanks!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Seraphashes said:


> So, would you all recommend limiting handling when an iguana is getting settled in? I've read lots of conflicting stuff on the net about how to get them used to you, but I've just sort of been persevering. It's only been six days sine I got mine, and he's very small (only three months) and I've been making an effort to get him out of the vivarium at least three times a day and handle him for at least fifteen minutes each time, and whilst he's very against the idea of being picked up, once he's out he calms down a lot and seems to be getting used to being held. He will do a lot of tail whipping and make some attempt to run away when I reach into him; the viv is quite tall and has two sets of sliding glass so I can only reach him from underneath, but he still seems very angry that I am bothering him. Like I said, once he's out he seems to calm down and seems very bright and alert to what is going on around him, so it seems like I'm making progress. I'm not looking for him to be really friendly any time soon, I know that's far too optimistic, I was just wondering what you all would recommend with regards to handling this early on. What did you all find worked well? I also spend time every day just putting my hands in without picking him up to get him used to it, and also just sitting in front of the vivarium watching him.
> Just curious for any opinions. Thanks!


Hello, welcome to the iguana world, there is alot of conflicting opinions and each way works for one keeper, it may not work for another though which is where alot of confusion comes in and why they tend to be so "specialised"


Personally if this was me... during the settling in period I would not forcibly attempt to handle the iguana for at least a month. (just me) many places do claim 3 months is better, which it probibly is but not a "gospel thing to go by)

What you can do however is exacly what iguanaquinn suggested, and that is by sitting near by the enclosure so the iguana can see you, but not nessacerily stressing because your not physically harming him, infact it will be more psycological stress but he will have to get used to it at one point or another, which ever way you do it, iggy will be nervous so best get started with sitting near him straight away in my view, but not touching him.

I think it is an overkill to handle an iggy so small in honesty, your iggy will be captive farmed origonally and the brutality is no different than wild caught, he has been caught, saked, put on display with peoples ugly faces pointing in at him and now is in your home being handled all the time, he will be petrified.

I know guidelines say 3 times a day but I find it overkill tbh
there is loads of time to get the taming in, just let him settle first with as little disturbance as possible.

the only real thing you want your iguana to get used too to start off with the taming process is for him to associate exacly what times he can expect interaction from you, meaning feeding, cleaning, handling the same times every day, it makes no difference if this is 3 times or once a day the trick is for him to associate but there will be loads of time for that.


regardless of what I say or what you will read, baby iguanas do not tame down, if they did, it would more than likley be a case of illness.

the aspect of confidence has a big part in taiming also, the idea is to get him used to your precence and interaction, that does not mean he will settle down, that sort of thing comes with his confidence and that comes with time and growth. (as he gets bigger he will get more confident) if you persist with the routines after the settling in period if that makes sense.

approaching from underneath is a good technique with babies  but let him settle first 

what worked well for me was routine every single day, so iggy can associate times of interaction with you and know what to expect at these times. Only once or twice a day is adequate in my view.

I think people say 3 because people want to "hear the right things"

anywho I would be interested in iguanaquinns thoughts on this because I know his time for settling in is different to my own 

Just my thoughts and opinions on it... not to say they should be followed, because there is possibly a thousand ways to get iggys used to you with many techniqes for different behaviors.

p.s I said him alot, might be a she yet lmao.


----------



## lovemysnakes

i personally feel that three times a day for fifteen mins is a bit too much. with my chuckwalla iguanas, which when CB hatchlings are much easier to tame like most CB iguanas, they are still tempremental. i put my hand in the vivarium and gradually get close to them, my hand acting like another chuckwalla, basking beside them, then maybe rest a finger on them once they are used to my hand being there. they are now the point where they climb all over me and are very confident but i didnt handle them in the way you have been. they get in a grump when i pick them up so i just dont do it. sometimes im a bit dominant and will encourage them into my hand. they have to know im boss after all. 

with my WC who is in very bad condition, i had to treat her and force feed her and she hates me! but now i just stand by the vivarium every now and again as she is feeling better. she is used to me standing there now with the door open and will carry on about her business. i offer her brightly coloured flowers and she will take it from my hand. i still dont have much interaction with her but shes slowly getting used to me. 

i feel handling makes iguanas mistrust you as you are taking away all their power from them. it has to be on their terms for you to get the results you want, thats my opinion. its time consuming and long winded but ive found its well worth it as is evident with my CB hatchlings.


----------



## lovemysnakes

i think its so important that your iggy realises that your hand and you near/in their vivarium doesnt mean physical contant all the time. 
you dont want them to associate you with anything negative when possible. you want them to think of you like ooo yeh, that hand sometimes has flowers lets go have a look, or oo that hand supplies water to play in/ drink from. 
positive association all the way for me. once your iggy is used to you and will approch you and climb on your hand, then i would suggest start bringing him out of the vivarium (once hes climbed on your hand) if he wants to go straight back in the viv, let him and try again. they have to learn there are no risks involved in coming out of the viv or being handled. i do this about once or twice daily with my hatchlings but more often then not they will come out run around on me, settle on my knee, have a nose around the room and then climb back in their viv when they are good and ready. 
the psychology of it has to be the most important thing. they are very intelligent, learn and remember.


----------



## lovemysnakes

i also dont think you can put a time on when the ig will be ready for certain things, i feel it depends on the ig and your interactions. could be 2 weeks, a month, could be six months. 
will WC i think its going to be maybe 2-3 years to get her where the boys are now. and then she may never be anywhere near as trusting as they are.


----------



## Seraphashes

Thanks for the replies, both of you. That was pretty much what I was expecting to be honest, I totally understand where you're both coming from and it makes loads of sense. I've been doing things at regular times, and was initially going to not try to pick him up, but I guess I got impatient. Videos on Youtube of other people and their iguanas have been much more useful than some websites, but they don't give as much detail as you both have. I think I'll change my approach from today, and keep everything hands off for a while and see how he changes with that.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Seraphashes said:


> Thanks for the replies, both of you. That was pretty much what I was expecting to be honest, I totally understand where you're both coming from and it makes loads of sense. I've been doing things at regular times, and was initially going to not try to pick him up, but I guess I got impatient. Videos on Youtube of other people and their iguanas have been much more useful than some websites, but they don't give as much detail as you both have. I think I'll change my approach from today, and keep everything hands off for a while and see how he changes with that.


Keep us updated on his progress, it is always nice to hear how the iggy is fairing.: victory:


----------



## annie.davis

Just thought I would throw this in here saying as it is an Iguana thread 

Here's my baby Drako in Septembers issue of Practical Reptile Keeping Mag :flrt:


----------



## lovemysnakes

oh hes GORGEOUS!!!!! how old is he? what a little poser! love it!!! well done for getting him in the mag! he deserves to be famous!


----------



## lovemysnakes

seraphashes-
Always here for advice. As much as chuckwallas are very different iguanas ive had great success with my hatchlings and with the WC so must be doing something right, me hopes! lol. 
Also spent a lot of time with chessington zoos rhino iggy, hes tame as anything but still requires frequent interaction though hes so big tend not to pick him up that often! lol. People say that rhino igs are display animals. this is a load of rubbish as far as im concerned. Sibby the rhino loves petting! he will come up to you, climb on your lap and get himself in position for some rubs! he loves his head, jaw, back, belly - everything being touched and rubbed! he closes his eyes, arches his back and lifts his tail like a cat! its like hes in heaven and always come back for more. that does not sound like a display reptile to me? lol. 
though thats not to say that every rhino or every iggy in general comes to enjoy petting to that extent but i sure believe that when you get a CB hatchling you have to best chances of getting to that point or near it. 
One of my chucks seems to cherish petting where as the other only likes it occassionally. they are all individual after all, youll learn what your iguana likes and isnt so keen on. it just takes time and patience is the key! 
Would be great to see how he reacts to a change in your interaction, you may find he ignores you or perhaps he will suddenly become very interested in you because of the change in your behaviour. Either way i think its a more progressive way to go about handling and you should see differences in him pretty soon!


----------



## annie.davis

lovemysnakes said:


> oh hes GORGEOUS!!!!! how old is he? what a little poser! love it!!! well done for getting him in the mag! he deserves to be famous!


Thank you!! He's nearly 3years old. He totally poses for the camera!! :lol2:
This is a clearer picture of him looking all macho haha-


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Hello, welcome to the iguana world, there is alot of conflicting opinions and each way works for one keeper, it may not work for another though which is where alot of confusion comes in and why they tend to be so "specialised"
> 
> 
> Personally if this was me... during the settling in period I would not forcibly attempt to handle the iguana for at least a month. (just me) many places do claim 3 months is better, which it probibly is but not a "gospel thing to go by)
> 
> What you can do however is exacly what iguanaquinn suggested, and that is by sitting near by the enclosure so the iguana can see you, but not nessacerily stressing because your not physically harming him, infact it will be more psycological stress but he will have to get used to it at one point or another, which ever way you do it, iggy will be nervous so best get started with sitting near him straight away in my view, but not touching him.
> 
> I think it is an overkill to handle an iggy so small in honesty, your iggy will be captive farmed origonally and the brutality is no different than wild caught, he has been caught, saked, put on display with peoples ugly faces pointing in at him and now is in your home being handled all the time, he will be petrified.
> 
> I know guidelines say 3 times a day but I find it overkill tbh
> there is loads of time to get the taming in, just let him settle first with as little disturbance as possible.
> 
> the only real thing you want your iguana to get used too to start off with the taming process is for him to associate exacly what times he can expect interaction from you, meaning feeding, cleaning, handling the same times every day, it makes no difference if this is 3 times or once a day the trick is for him to associate but there will be loads of time for that.
> 
> 
> regardless of what I say or what you will read, baby iguanas do not tame down, if they did, it would more than likley be a case of illness.
> 
> the aspect of confidence has a big part in taiming also, the idea is to get him used to your precence and interaction, that does not mean he will settle down, that sort of thing comes with his confidence and that comes with time and growth. (as he gets bigger he will get more confident) if you persist with the routines after the settling in period if that makes sense.
> 
> approaching from underneath is a good technique with babies  but let him settle first
> 
> what worked well for me was routine every single day, so iggy can associate times of interaction with you and know what to expect at these times. Only once or twice a day is adequate in my view.
> 
> I think people say 3 because people want to "hear the right things"
> 
> anywho I would be interested in iguanaquinns thoughts on this because I know his time for settling in is different to my own
> 
> Just my thoughts and opinions on it... not to say they should be followed, because there is possibly a thousand ways to get iggys used to you with many techniqes for different behaviors.
> 
> p.s I said him alot, might be a she yet lmao.



I really think that it depends on the Iguana it's self how much you can handle it in the taming process.... I leave all my animals a week and then begin. At the end of the day they are my animals and I like to make sure that they know this firmly.

Don't get me wrong I don't go all guns blazing be any means, but I sit with them letting them watch me. I put all lizards infront of my computer where I spend most of my time.

So they get one week to get acclimatised to their own enviroment without stress and then I sit there and let them watch me.

If I feel they are eating, sleeping and pooing I approach their viv and establish a routine...

Everything that I do is very very slow and not maintaining eye contact as this is a sign of aggression! (in almost all animals, wide staring eyes is I WILL KILL YOU)..

I talk calmly and I may start trying to pet them or pick them up judging the situation...

This worked for my Iguana who has a calm disposition (not ill) but as I said I judge the situation if they need two or three weeks that's fine. It's what works best for them and you.

I am currently taming my little AWD who are very very skittish as young, I can get him on my hand for a second or two and he is off... 

Sometimes I just grab him touch his head, he opens his mouth and I pop a worm in it lol....

He show's me signs of aggression and I remove the need for the aggression and feed him to make him feel more comfortable.

First animal that I have had that does this and it is quite funny :lol2:


----------



## Seraphashes

Iguanaquinn said:


> I really think that it depends on the Iguana it's self how much you can handle it in the taming process.... I leave all my animals a week and then begin. At the end of the day they are my animals and I like to make sure that they know this firmly.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I don't go all guns blazing be any means, but I sit with them letting them watch me. I put all lizards infront of my computer where I spend most of my time.
> 
> So they get one week to get acclimatised to their own enviroment without stress and then I sit there and let them watch me.
> 
> If I feel they are eating, sleeping and pooing I approach their viv and establish a routine...
> 
> Everything that I do is very very slow and not maintaining eye contact as this is a sign of aggression! (in almost all animals, wide staring eyes is I WILL KILL YOU)..
> 
> I talk calmly and I may start trying to pet them or pick them up judging the situation...
> 
> This worked for my Iguana who has a calm disposition (not ill) but as I said I judge the situation if they need two or three weeks that's fine. It's what works best for them and you.
> 
> I am currently taming my little AWD who are very very skittish as young, I can get him on my hand for a second or two and he is off...
> 
> Sometimes I just grab him touch his head, he opens his mouth and I pop a worm in it lol....
> 
> He show's me signs of aggression and I remove the need for the aggression and feed him to make him feel more comfortable.
> 
> First animal that I have had that does this and it is quite funny :lol2:


Yeah, this all makes sense. I was going to just leave him be, but then I was worried that by ignoring him then I might miss out on starting off some good foundations, but like you've all said the initial settling period is more important than that. I've left him alone for today; I fed him, changed his water and misted him this morning before work, and now that I'm home he's sat on some high up branches watching me intently! I'll do a bit of viv fussing in a bit and then leave it at that. After having had snakes for so long it's such a learning curve to have something so different! Different and fun!

Your iguana is stunning, annie.davis! I can't wait for my boy (or girl) to get like that!


----------



## lovemysnakes

thats what my lea is like. shes gapes and i chuck a flower in her gob! lol. its kind of like diffusing the situation you know?

i totally agree about eye contact. Lea and I share glances but thats about it. The boys will stare at me intently but i know this isnt agression. this is - hey, what are we doing today then? they are really tame and always climbing onto me. 

You can read their emotions in their eyes! The boys eyes are always inquisitive or sleepy lol. Then Leas eyes range from, sheer panic and fear, yeh whatever and im going to hurt you! lol. 

Im soooo pleased because today she let me touch her claws and her leg!!!! That may not sound like a big achievement but if you knew her past and what ive had to do to get her better youd be stunned at this little bit of tollerance! 

she will let my hand get really close to her now. i just leave it there then move away then i might stand really close to her for a while and she will potter around doing her own thing or just sit there, half looking at me, half not. 

she tells me to bugger off by going into her hide and poking her head out. lol so i go away and then come back and talk to her for a min and leave her alone. lol. 

annie your iggy is really a looker! your very lucky! makes me want to get a green! but ill get a rhino before i get a green. i have more experience with rhino/rocks. 
I just need to save up a couple of grand to build the out house for it! lol.


----------



## lovemysnakes

i meant red not green! lol but i love greens too! i love all iguanas!


----------



## annie.davis

lovemysnakes said:


> i meant red not green! lol but i love greens too! i love all iguanas!


Ahhh thank you 
He's amazing! I love him to pieces :flrt:
He's so tame and laid back though! Think I've got a good egg with this one. 
Don't get me wrong he's hard work haha but soo worth it!


----------



## Seraphashes

Quick question, what is iguana hearing like? Are they particularly sensitive to certain types of noise, or do they just pick up vibrations in the same way that snakes do? They don't have much external ear, so I was just curious. I'm sat watching my little guy having a good explore of the viv. I walked my dogs on the moors this morning and am now just watching my iguana this afternoon, what better way to spend a Sunday?!


----------



## Bexzini

Seraphashes said:


> Quick question, what is iguana hearing like? Are they particularly sensitive to certain types of noise, or do they just pick up vibrations in the same way that snakes do? They don't have much external ear, so I was just curious. I'm sat watching my little guy having a good explore of the viv. I walked my dogs on the moors this morning and am now just watching my iguana this afternoon, what better way to spend a Sunday?!


I have read in various places that they have evolved outstanding hearing! In the wild they sit high up in trees and therefore although this protects them from ground dwelling predators it doesn't necessarily protect them from airbourne ones! So they have excellent hearing to listen for the swooping of birds and perhaps other mammals that might be climbing trees around them etc. I believe the ear drum is located somewhere behind the third eye? This supports the idea that they need to hear if birds of prey are swooping down to catch them, in which case, they would need to make a bid for freedom!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Seraphashes said:


> Quick question, what is iguana hearing like? Are they particularly sensitive to certain types of noise, or do they just pick up vibrations in the same way that snakes do? They don't have much external ear, so I was just curious. I'm sat watching my little guy having a good explore of the viv. I walked my dogs on the moors this morning and am now just watching my iguana this afternoon, what better way to spend a Sunday?!


Not that I have looked into it, but I do remember my aunt going off it with my brother for blasting his music near the iguanas, she knew her stuff. (he had no respect for animals what so ever!)

So there must have been a reason for it, iguanas also have been known to eventually be able to learn and respond to their names, although it probibly is them associating a sound with food :lol2:

Here is another point that would support bex's theory, escaped iguanas (when out rescuing them) were pretty much near roads, although hell to catch, I have seen them run near an area and automaticly turn and go the other way from the start of a car engine.

I do not think they depend greatly on airborne sounds alot... but it deffo is not impossible, the sight from the third eye alone of a shape (like a bird of prey) is probibly enough to spook.

the likes of rabbit ears and comparing them to an iguanas, you can probibly tell which ones work better for detecting sounds.

Interesting convo though.


----------



## DavieB

I have an opportunity to move to Australia in the next few months.....With the way work is here its almost too good to refuse. Come March i may have to rehome my gorgeous Ig. 

Plan is to go 6 month and see if I like it, should be bale to persuade the Mrs to look after her for the few months. This has came out of the blue.


----------



## chadmain

nout time one of these was made !!! ill get some picks of my iggy up later


----------



## lovemysnakes

*iguana Hearing and Vision*

In my experience they most certainly can hear very well. A little while ago when I would walk into the reptile room my hatchling chuckwallas would dash into hiding. As silly as it may sound, I started announcing myself before I walked in the room. Every time I announced myself they did not dash into hiding. 
They have also learnt their names. Each one will respond to me by their name and when they were in together they appeared to understand which one of them I was calling. I tested this and the one I called would always pay me more attention than the one I did not call. Their names also sound very different to the ear and I'm sure both associate my presence with food. 
it would make complete sense for them to have acute hearing for survival as well as their amazing vision. 
I believe that just like a dog, they associate certain sounds to certain behaviours. If I remember correctly pablo did the study with salivating dogs at the sound of a bell. 
So if my chuckwallas associate the sound of my voice with my physical presence and therefore not a threat and thus do not dash into hiding, it would seem to me that they have. Similar cognitive processes to that of dogs also. Although I don't think they have the same social processes, they do, but in not such a complex manner. 
My chuckwallas are very aware of other people that are not me and certainly are not as trusting of others as they are me.


----------



## Bexzini

lovemysnakes said:


> In my experience they most certainly can hear very well. A little while ago when I would walk into the reptile room my hatchling chuckwallas would dash into hiding. As silly as it may sound, I started announcing myself before I walked in the room. Every time I announced myself they did not dash into hiding.
> They have also learnt their names. Each one will respond to me by their name and when they were in together they appeared to understand which one of them I was calling. I tested this and the one I called would always pay me more attention than the one I did not call. Their names also sound very different to the ear and I'm sure both associate my presence with food.
> it would make complete sense for them to have acute hearing for survival as well as their amazing vision.
> I believe that just like a dog, they associate certain sounds to certain behaviours. If I remember correctly pablo did the study with salivating dogs at the sound of a bell.
> So if my chuckwallas associate the sound of my voice with my physical presence and therefore not a threat and thus do not dash into hiding, it would seem to me that they have. Similar cognitive processes to that of dogs also. Although I don't think they have the same social processes, they do, but in not such a complex manner.
> My chuckwallas are very aware of other people that are not me and certainly are not as trusting of others as they are me.


Regarding the first part of the post, are you sure that they are not responding to the sensitivity of the vibrations rather than the noise itself? Its difficult to try and label their behaviour. 

And the study you are referring to is Pavlov (studied psychology), and supporting the notion of classical conditioning; that the dogs learnt to associate the sound of a bell with food. There are many variations of classical conditioning but that is the gist of it


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

lovemysnakes said:


> In my experience they most certainly can hear very well. A little while ago when I would walk into the reptile room my hatchling chuckwallas would dash into hiding. As silly as it may sound, I started announcing myself before I walked in the room. Every time I announced myself they did not dash into hiding.
> They have also learnt their names. Each one will respond to me by their name and when they were in together they appeared to understand which one of them I was calling. I tested this and the one I called would always pay me more attention than the one I did not call. Their names also sound very different to the ear and I'm sure both associate my presence with food.
> it would make complete sense for them to have acute hearing for survival as well as their amazing vision.
> I believe that just like a dog, they associate certain sounds to certain behaviours. If I remember correctly pablo did the study with salivating dogs at the sound of a bell.
> So if my chuckwallas associate the sound of my voice with my physical presence and therefore not a threat and thus do not dash into hiding, it would seem to me that they have. Similar cognitive processes to that of dogs also. Although I don't think they have the same social processes, they do, but in not such a complex manner.
> My chuckwallas are very aware of other people that are not me and certainly are not as trusting of others as they are me.





Bexzini said:


> Regarding the first part of the post, are you sure that they are not responding to the sensitivity of the vibrations rather than the noise itself? Its difficult to try and label their behaviour.
> 
> And the study you are referring to is Pavlov (studied psychology), and supporting the notion of classical conditioning; that the dogs learnt to associate the sound of a bell with food. There are many variations of classical conditioning but that is the gist of it


 
This is very interesting to the both of you...
the only thing I could possibly say is it depends entirely on the outlook the keeper takes.

I definately agree with the part Ems mentions


> I believe that just like a dog, they associate certain sounds to certain behaviours.


this would also support the idea of them associating sounds in knowing they are about to be fed, I use a few forums, and those who claim to have "trained their iguanas" have used sound quite alot with them.

very firm "No's" etc etc.
So it could be both aspects are right, and it depends on what the outlook you take on it is.


----------



## lovemysnakes

*iguanas*

Apologies yes pavlov. Its been a few years since I studied psychology lol. And there are so many studies I have stored up in my head. That is one of the many classical conditioning studies but as you said there are many studies on conditioning animals. 

I have some very good books I shall have to look over because I do recall some work being done with reptiles. 

How do you mean the vibrations? You mean of my voice? If this is the case why would they be more relaxed by greater vibrations than lower more mellow vibrations such as me walking towards the room? 

This is a very interesting topic. I will have to get some reading done. It is indeed very difficult to have exact responses to stimulus as the response can be due to several stimuli which appear at the same time and it is very difficult to avoid other variables invalidating studies. But this is certainly something I want to look into. 

Thanks very much for the inspiration!


----------



## Bexzini

lovemysnakes said:


> Apologies yes pavlov. Its been a few years since I studied psychology lol. And there are so many studies I have stored up in my head. That is one of the many classical conditioning studies but as you said there are many studies on conditioning animals.
> 
> I have some very good books I shall have to look over because I do recall some work being done with reptiles.
> 
> How do you mean the vibrations? You mean of my voice? If this is the case why would they be more relaxed by greater vibrations than lower more mellow vibrations such as me walking towards the room?
> 
> This is a very interesting topic. I will have to get some reading done. It is indeed very difficult to have exact responses to stimulus as the response can be due to several stimuli which appear at the same time and it is very difficult to avoid other variables invalidating studies. But this is certainly something I want to look into.
> 
> Thanks very much for the inspiration!


I meant perhaps the vibrations of your footsteps? The only reason this notion comes to mind is because I have tokays; reptiles which are highly sensitive to vibrations through the floor which has provided me with further insight that perhaps other reptiles will feel the vibrations if that makes sense? 

If there is anything you want me to find for you in terms of psychological reading or ethology then let me know I have everything I studied in files and I have access to a wide range of online databases 

And yes you are very right about trying to isolate individual variables and attribute them to behaviour, particularly in psychological study. I will try and find a study that manages to isolate the variable but I can imagine it will be quite difficult


----------



## lovemysnakes

Thank bex, i have a hell of a lot of books myself but if theres anything i cant find ill be sure to PM you. 
I studied Psychology A level to which i got 100% on all of my papers. I had planned to go on to university at Guildford (surrey uni) to carry out my psychology degree however was given a job paying 30k a year which i found hard to refuse. 

I will go back into it when the time comes but opposed to clinical psychology i think i might be heading down a different route. 

i agree with sal that it does depend on the keeper or individual carrying out the study however if i were able to get some case studies put together, one does their upmost to be objective. 

I would prob have to do it with reptile which are not my own for a start. 

Yes i believe the chuckwallas picked up my movements approching the room. as this would have been at some distance i feel this is not what made them dash into hiding.

as soon as my body would appear around the door, this is when they would make a dash for it. making me feel that they were not relying on detecting vibrations as they would be used to me walking past the reptile room all day long and this would become part of their normal environment. 

however when i spoke and went into the room even with some hast, they were not freaked by my presence. 

i feel they mostly rely on vision, then hearing, then vibrational senses. 

this is just with this species of iguana however, i know other species will have very different senses and rely on each one differently. 

for example some lizards tend not to go around licking everything and some will, like my chucks for example. taste and smell are also very important to them. after all they have to know what plants they can eat and what plants they cant in the wild. 
i dont believe that the above is cognitive btw but instinctive and basic - pleasure/discomfort.


----------



## lovemysnakes

just to prove how intelligent chuckwalla iguana are 

two days ago, one of my male chuckwallas escaped his vivarium. hes about 5 inches in total lengh, so hes pretty tiny and only 6 months old. 
he is in a 5ft vivarium with big glass sliding doors. each panel of glass is about 2.6 ft or something and about the same high. so they are pretty heavy pecies of glass. 

anyway i went out, came back the viv door was slightly open. i though i must have left it open was was positive i didnt. im a bit OCD so that isnt the kind of thing i wouldnt have checked three times! 

anyway it took me all of about 5 mins to find him on the window seal next to a big pot of water cress lol. 

how he got up that high also astounds me as much as the fact that he did get the door open on his own!!! 

today this was proven because the other male, his brother of the same clutch did exactly the same thing! but i found him behind the vivariums as he kindly left me a trail of shed to follow lol. 

you think maybe they communicate? they are in different vivariums!!!! lol 

i have put stoppers in the glass now so not even i can get it open without removing the stoppers. 

clever little rascles!


----------



## lovemysnakes

oh and so i dont sound like an awful rep keeper. they are kept in a reptile room which is reptile friendly/proofed so they wouldnt have been able to get out of that room or hurt themselves too much. 
plus all the plants that grow in that room are for them to eat and the snake vivs are very very secure, obviously unlike the boys vivariums lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

lovemysnakes said:


> just to prove how intelligent chuckwalla iguana are
> 
> two days ago, one of my male chuckwallas escaped his vivarium. hes about 5 inches in total lengh, so hes pretty tiny and only 6 months old.
> he is in a 5ft vivarium with big glass sliding doors. each panel of glass is about 2.6 ft or something and about the same high. so they are pretty heavy pecies of glass.
> 
> anyway i went out, came back the viv door was slightly open. i though i must have left it open was was positive i didnt. im a bit OCD so that isnt the kind of thing i wouldnt have checked three times!
> 
> anyway it took me all of about 5 mins to find him on the window seal next to a big pot of water cress lol.
> 
> how he got up that high also astounds me as much as the fact that he did get the door open on his own!!!
> 
> today this was proven because the other male, his brother of the same clutch did exactly the same thing! but i found him behind the vivariums as he kindly left me a trail of shed to follow lol.
> 
> you think maybe they communicate? they are in different vivariums!!!! lol
> 
> i have put stoppers in the glass now so not even i can get it open without removing the stoppers.
> 
> clever little rascles!


 
I have many theories about this, each one is as unlikley as the next but not impossible, I am awaiting for a member on this forum to get back to me who is about to test one theory I have.

and yes I do beleive it is very possible they can communicate in ways we do not understand.

Perhaps not intellectually or vocally, but remember one interesting feature of iguanas is when young they stick together in groups as a technique to increase their chances of survival. Many will argue that it is not intelligence.

But the iguana is an anceint animal, they have survived over a million years, they must be doing something right?

Their are particular instances of iguana intelligence mentioned in James Hatfeilds iguana care, Kaplan, and vosloli even takes it as far as to say they can become emotionally attatched listing an example of an iguana dieing of a broken heart.

Check out the green iguana societys discussion boards and do some "personal research on this matter and I think you might be amazed by some of the stories.

On forums such as this where a wide vairiety of animals is mentioned daily it is not likley you will encounter true iguana enthusiasts.

that website concentrates on that particular species, although you refer to chuckwallas you should take an outlook on the iguanid family as a whole.

Things are discoverd all the time.
Many stories of keepers in America have drawn the same conclusion but have no sufficent evidence to back it up.

You yourself can communicate with your iguanas, merely by walking into a room (particular with a few iguanas) and start a head bobbing display, merely by bobbing your own head. There are a few different types of head bobs with iguanas "many don't relise this" head bobs can be a greeting to the owner or keeper, many can be a tertorial threat display, and many are simply breeding attractions, that can be taken to say (communication)

It is no different to you blowing yourself up (in danger to make yourself look bigger and intimidate your opponent) in a way you are communicating with body language.

Whether the communication has any impact on the earths magnetic feilds (like with birds etc) I don't know but this needs to be looked at carefully and we need to be aware that these theories could turn out to be completely wrong.

Evolution takes millions of years, bear in mind, millions of years have already passed


----------



## lovemysnakes

but they could all be right! they could communicate on some kind of level that we have lost through evolution. 

my sister was telling me how on her friends farm, the cows kept escaping. the farmer couldnt work out how they kept escaping from the feild and thought people must be opening the gate. so he put up a cctv camera and it turns out one cow was opening the lock with its tongue. 
the farmer, who is my sisters friends dad, decided he would keep this one cow in the outbuilding and see if any of the other cows had learned how to do the tongue trick. 
in the cctv it showed some tried and failed but one other cow persisted and learnt how to do it. 

how cool is that? sorry i sound like a right sado but i thought it was genius of these soppy fat grass eaters lol


----------



## lovemysnakes

i guess he started using a bolt lock after that! lol im sure they wouldnt be able to pick a lock.....or could they? hhahaha 
sorry.....back to iguanas!


----------



## Newelly

lovemysnakes said:


> but they could all be right! they could communicate on some kind of level that we have lost through evolution.
> 
> my sister was telling me how on her friends farm, the cows kept escaping. the farmer couldnt work out how they kept escaping from the feild and thought people must be opening the gate. so he put up a cctv camera and it turns out one cow was opening the lock with its tongue.
> the farmer, who is my sisters friends dad, decided he would keep this one cow in the outbuilding and see if any of the other cows had learned how to do the tongue trick.
> in the cctv it showed some tried and failed but one other cow persisted and learnt how to do it.
> 
> how cool is that? sorry i sound like a right sado but i thought it was genius of these soppy fat grass eaters lol


Sorry but you don't sound like a soppy fat grass eater, your enthusiasm is actually helping the community because many people may be analyzing this and this touch bit of info can always make a difference :mf_dribble:


----------



## lovemysnakes

hahah i was talking about the cows! lol 
but thanks all the same  
im thinking that when i have the funds im going to get web cam like cameras and place them in my chuckwalla vivariums. this will be especially interesting once ive got females in with the boys and mating season comes. 

it will also help me know if they have mated and where the females are thinking about laying their eggs as well as keeping an eye out for any overly dominant charactors such as which female is top of the pecking order.


----------



## Newelly

lovemysnakes said:


> hahah i was talking about the cows! lol
> but thanks all the same
> im thinking that when i have the funds im going to get web cam like cameras and place them in my chuckwalla vivariums. this will be especially interesting once ive got females in with the boys and mating season comes.
> 
> it will also help me know if they have mated and where the females are thinking about laying their eggs as well as keeping an eye out for any overly dominant charactors such as which female is top of the pecking order.


definately worth a try with the cams, could be usefull instead of watchig you can get on with your other work.


----------



## lovemysnakes

yeh well you know how reptiles are. they dont always want to do things when your watching or at a convenient time for you as the keeper. for example they will start mating just as im heading out the door or something. lol. 

i would feel like a bit of a creep watching back video footage of them getting it on though, especially as they are quite.......enthusiastic when it comes to mating, well the males are anyway. the females just seem to be rather annoyed by the whole experience lol.


----------



## lovemysnakes

theres something rather intimate about the displays of iguanas. it kind of makes me feel like im intruding when one of the boys is practising his head bobbing and press ups. 
i wouldnt like it if some giant lizard watched me singing in the shower or putting my make up on lol


----------



## lovemysnakes

DavieB
Really sorry to hear you might have to give up your ig. that must be really hard. 
sincere regards with you.


----------



## DavieB

lovemysnakes said:


> DavieB
> Really sorry to hear you might have to give up your ig. that must be really hard.
> sincere regards with you.


Its early yet I reckom 9 months before I would have to re-home if i was to decide to permanently emigrate.


----------



## lovemysnakes

well you never know how things will turn out. so try not to worry about it for the moment. the future is unpredictable at the best of times. 
good luck.


----------



## Seraphashes

Just thought I would kick start some action in this thread again!

My new iguana is settling in well now, I've not been bothering him like I was to begin with, have just been doing the daily stuff around him without trying to pick him up at all, feeding and misting, and changing his water, with the odd bit of just putting my arm in the vivarium and holding it there for a few minutes. I think he's shedding at the moment; I noticed some scales coming off his face yesterday morning, and now today his tail is very dull in colour, I assume this means that all is well with him health-wise and he is growing! 

Today, he also ate a huge amount of food compared to what he has been eating. Usually, I've filled his bowl up and he's eaten a few bits of leaves and veg, but today the bowl was totally empty! Again, I am hoping that this means he is settling it and is happy and is now getting his normal appetite. Hopefully he will now maintain this level of eating and I wont have so much waste, as my guinea pigs are not particularly happy at being given dried out leftovers!!

I picked him up today; my plan was to try and get hold of him gently and put him in the water bowl which I'd put warm water in to help his shedding, but in the process he lept from the vivarium, much to the delight of my dogs and I had to quickly retrieve him from the curtains! Despite the sudden change in interaction speed, he seemed calm in my hands. I plan to leave him to it for another few weeks, and then start trying to get him a bit tamer. I also decided on a name for him at last, so here are some pictures of my iguana, Chan!




























Also found a setting on my camera that takes good pictures through glass, so I don't have to keep bothering him! How are everyone else's iguanas? Any advice for me? Thanks for reading!


----------



## abadi

Seraphashes said:


> Just thought I would kick start some action in this thread again!
> 
> My new iguana is settling in well now, I've not been bothering him like I was to begin with, have just been doing the daily stuff around him without trying to pick him up at all, feeding and misting, and changing his water, with the odd bit of just putting my arm in the vivarium and holding it there for a few minutes. I think he's shedding at the moment; I noticed some scales coming off his face yesterday morning, and now today his tail is very dull in colour, I assume this means that all is well with him health-wise and he is growing!
> 
> Today, he also ate a huge amount of food compared to what he has been eating. Usually, I've filled his bowl up and he's eaten a few bits of leaves and veg, but today the bowl was totally empty! Again, I am hoping that this means he is settling it and is happy and is now getting his normal appetite. Hopefully he will now maintain this level of eating and I wont have so much waste, as my guinea pigs are not particularly happy at being given dried out leftovers!!
> 
> I picked him up today; my plan was to try and get hold of him gently and put him in the water bowl which I'd put warm water in to help his shedding, but in the process he lept from the vivarium, much to the delight of my dogs and I had to quickly retrieve him from the curtains! Despite the sudden change in interaction speed, he seemed calm in my hands. I plan to leave him to it for another few weeks, and then start trying to get him a bit tamer. I also decided on a name for him at last, so here are some pictures of my iguana, Chan!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Also found a setting on my camera that takes good pictures through glass, so I don't have to keep bothering him! How are everyone else's iguanas? Any advice for me? Thanks for reading!


My first post here !! get to know the ig keepers and thread subscribed!

Your ig looks gorgeous, lovely light green colour you don't have any problems keeping him on bark do you? great enclosure btw


----------



## lovemysnakes

wow, thats really great news seraphases! 
dont forget to top up his bowl when he had emptied it lol 
he is obviously settling in just fine now with a bit of time to himself. Also the fact that he seems to be in shed and is eating so much is a great sign too. because i find that some iguanas go off their food a little when in shed. and him shedding means he is growing and his body is developing as it should. 

im so pleased hes doing so well and his vivarium set up looks fab! he also looks in good condition too which is great  his eyes are bright and hes got great colour to him. 

keep us updated on how his shed goes  

im currently havig a couple of issues with my chuckwalla iguanas. i was using slate for their basking spots and i think with all the hot weather that the temps in the viv must have gone up too much without me noticing. no idea how but i hadnt noticed the slate getting so hot before. anyway when i picked up one of my boys i felt his underbelly was a bit dry, like the skin was tougher than usual. i checked the other boy and his was the same but not as much. 
anyway i felt the slate and it was much hotter than usual in both vivarims. so i took it out and replaced it with patio slabs which dont get anywhere near as hot. 

i bathed both of the boys and put some savlon on their undersides and rubbed it in well. one of the boys was already starting to shed at this point too. 

anyway i havnt taken them to the vets as they are fine in themselves and behaving as normal but ive kept bathing them and checked on their undersides daily. they dont seem like typical thermal burns at all but the skin is dried out. on the chuck that was in shed, his skin has cracked on his chest and its clear the skin was a little burnt from the slightly darker colour of the shed, plus the shed is a little thicker than normal in this area. 

their tummies so seem a little sensitive but not enough for them to have changed their habits, like shuffling along rough rocks and corck bark on their fronts so im not tooooo concerned. 

im very observent and perhaps this would have gone unnoticed if i wasnt so but im pretty sure that they will have their next shed and be fine as the skin under the shed and and areas that have shed appear normal. 

of course i will keep monitoring them and if i notice anything that concerns me i will take them to the vets. for now its just plenty of baths and maybe some evening primrose oil in their with them. 

oooo also found a femoral plug on one of the boys and they are only 6 months old! shocking or what! goes to show that people are sooooo wrong when they say you can keep chucks together for the first year!


----------



## lovemysnakes

when i say picked up i mean - he climed onto my hands and i lifted my hand out of the vivarium lol. i still dont pick them up very much, only if i need to get them in the bath or something. also had great success with lea the female. shes let me stroke her twice now and isnt dashing across the vivarium when i put my hand close to her. she will take a long time but shes learning to trust me slowly i think. 

i would have posted pictures of their undersides but you really wouldnt have seen any difference, its just noticeable to the touch if you know how their bellies usually feel lol


----------



## Seraphashes

Thank you!! I was surprised how much nicer they look in the flesh than in pictures!! No problems on the bark that I've noticed, except that his poos seem to spread out all over the pieces! I was sold the bark as part of the vivarium set up, so I used it thinking that the pieces are too big for him to put in his mouth at this age, and that they hold in moisture, but they are dry already and as I said just getting dirty! I'll probably just switch to newspaper soon. And the viv looks so nice as all my snakes kindly donated their furnishings to it! They rarely climb on their branches, so I thought they'd be much more useful in this one, and I am very proud of how nice it looks! How old is your ig, abadi?

How old are your chuckwallas, lovemysnakes? I'd never heard of them before reading your posts on this thread, and they look really nice from pictures on Google. I'm afraid I can't give you any advice on your belly question, I'm new to lizards, but it's interesting reading how they are taming to you. I hope my Chan grows up like they do!


----------



## lovemysnakes

my two male chuckwallas are 6 months old and my female is about a year old. 
the boys were easy to get tame really. being that they were so young and they were the first to be bred by private breeders. there was only three of them too so they got lots of attention from the time they hatched. 

with the female, well, shes a bit of a nightmare! lol. as we all do, i want to hold her and get her out in the same way do with the boys but im pretty sure shes wild caught although i was told otherwise. so its going to be a long long road to get her tame but im sure we will get there eventually lol. its better for them to be tame because it reduces stress levels loads, especially when they have to go to the vets or something. 

she doesnt gape or hiss at me anymore. she doesnt even seem to notice when i walk past the vivarium anymore. she might pay me a little bit of attention when i stand close to it watching her. she also comes up the the glass door and looks out for a while which i find fascinating. why would she do this? sit there leaning up against the only bit of glass that she can see through as all the rest is blacked out. 
you can see her eyes wonder around the room too. really interesting to me lol. 

oh and my male loki seemed hynotised by the tv yesterday lol. maybe its the bright colours but he didnt want to take his eyes off of it lol. 

have a look at albums. i have quite a few pics of the chucks on there i think. they are very captive rare. especially in europe. though they are becoming more popular as they as pretty hardy and herbivores. CB hatchlings, handled and interacted with from a young age will also tame easier than green or red iguanas. they dont need any water in their vivariums and are very very active and agile. 

this is part of the reason im going to breed them. they are a brilliant iguana, much much much less likely to bite even if WC and popularity is increasing. 

i dont like the idea of mass wild collection at all so hope to breed some nice tame hatchlings to sell on so others can enjoy them. this way the hatchlings are happy and relatively stress free as they are hatched knowing human interaction opposed to WC chucks that will spend most of every day trying to dig their way out for thier vivariums. 

im sure chan will be as tame as you want him to be by the time hes mature, yeh he will get the grump now and again but i know many iguanas that are really as tame as a dog. its all about building that trusting and respectful relationship imo. and thats exactly what your doing


----------



## abadi

Seraphashes said:


> Thank you!! I was surprised how much nicer they look in the flesh than in pictures!! No problems on the bark that I've noticed, except that his poos seem to spread out all over the pieces! I was sold the bark as part of the vivarium set up, so I used it thinking that the pieces are too big for him to put in his mouth at this age, and that they hold in moisture, but they are dry already and as I said just getting dirty! I'll probably just switch to newspaper soon. And the viv looks so nice as all my snakes kindly donated their furnishings to it! They rarely climb on their branches, so I thought they'd be much more useful in this one, and I am very proud of how nice it looks! How old is your ig, abadi?
> 
> How old are your chuckwallas, lovemysnakes? I'd never heard of them before reading your posts on this thread, and they look really nice from pictures on Google. I'm afraid I can't give you any advice on your belly question, I'm new to lizards, but it's interesting reading how they are taming to you. I hope my Chan grows up like they do!


Hi, thanks for your reply.

i'm doing great as 'starting' and so is my father, but we had no problems at all excluding the iggy finding a away to escape several times and runs on the curtains :devil: killed and eaten most/all of my growing weeds seedlings, i couldn't thank god enough that he hasn't eaten my only nasturtium seedling which i failed to grow the rest :lol2:
he did shed today but wasn't as good because we can't get the enclosure moist enough, it dries too quickly due to the screen top hopefully will get him a better suited enclosure, good news anyway his newly shed forehead is very nice and bright blue (or aqua i should say). 

as for age, we don't specifically know as we rehomed it but hes probably i would say 3-5 months, about the same size of your's and not underweight or thin, he is lucky that he has never been in bad conditions and never will be, the couple who had him we're willing to give him a best life possible but unfortunately they had to leave the country for some reason... he's a CB

PS: i keep saying he but actually sex unknown.


----------



## abadi

pics.. 

how does he look ? he was in shed and all that grey skin is off now.

sorry for the bad camera



















:2thumb:


----------



## Bexzini

abadi said:


> pics..
> 
> how does he look ? he was in shed and all that grey skin is off now.
> 
> sorry for the bad camera
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> :2thumb:


Aww bless s/he looks beautiful really healthy  quite a way to grow hehe


----------



## abadi

Bexzini said:


> Aww bless s/he looks beautiful really healthy  quite a way to grow hehe


Thanks, s'hes doing quite well and can't wait till s'he grows.


----------



## Bexzini

abadi said:


> Thanks, s'hes doing quite well and can't wait till s'he grows.


I bet you also can't wait to stop having to say s/he :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> I bet you also can't wait to stop having to say s/he :2thumb:


 
I prefer a he.
great pics by the way, stunning little one.


----------



## Bexzini

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I prefer a he.
> great pics by the way, stunning little one.


:gasp: where have youu been!


----------



## abadi

Bexzini said:


> I bet you also can't wait to stop having to say s/he :2thumb:


It really bugs me saying s'he so i say 'he' not knowing what sex yet :whistling2:


----------



## Bexzini

abadi said:


> It really bugs me saying s'he so i say 'he' not knowing what sex yet :whistling2:


What are you hoping for?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> :gasp: where have youu been!


I am not as fast as what I used to be, I seem to be getting old, now where is my zimmerframe.


----------



## abadi

Bexzini said:


> What are you hoping for?


 
a she :2thumb: but it's not a huge deal if s'hes a he :lol2:


----------



## Bexzini

abadi said:


> a she :2thumb: but it's not a huge deal if s'hes a he :lol2:


Wow this is confusing my little brain..


----------



## abadi

Bexzini said:


> Wow this is confusing my little brain..


:lol2:
if s'hes a he well i would take it but rather want s'hes a she, we'll find out if s'hes a s'he pretty soon.

true..


----------



## Bexzini

abadi said:


> :lol2:
> if s'hes a he well i would take it but rather want s'hes a she, we'll find out if s'hes a s'he pretty soon.
> 
> true..


:cussing:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> Wow this is confusing my little brain..


they want the iggy to be a she and not a he, 

BUT they are not botherd if it turns out to be a he.: victory:


----------



## Seraphashes

Minor question with what I would expect to be quite an obvious answer, but I thought I would ask before charging in and doing it. I gave Chan a few raspberries with his food today, and I thought I cut them small enough for him, but he practically sprinted across the viv to the food bowl and scooped a mouthful up and tried to swallow it. He now has raspberry mush all over his face!! It's quite funny, but that was this morning, and he still has it stuck to his face. It hasn't come off when I misted him, so should I get him and wipe it off, or leave him to clean himself up? 

Here's what the mucky pup looks like!









I also do not think that is shedding, he appears nowhere near as flaky as your picture, abadi. Maybe it was just a little bit of skin leftover from his last shed. How often are they supposed to shed? It's something I can't find that much information on at all. Do they get grumpy before like snakes do, or do they just carry on as normal? Thanks!


----------



## lovemysnakes

*berry messy*

Hey, 

Don't worry I'm sure you cut the raspberries up just fine, in my experience they always make a right mess with berries and I do wipe their faces clean or give them a bath as berries often go everywhere and you'll find he might have pink or purple toes too lol. 

Don't want to leave dried food on their face really, avoid bacteria and take it off if they don't get it off themselves. No harm taking it off and cleaning them up. Messy pups! Lol. 

Regarding shedding, your iguana will shed when its ready. As long as he is shedding that's what's important. It really can vary from individuals. Also they might just block shed in one place and someone else at a later date. As long as you've got all the right conditions and he's moist enough and can bathe then let nature take its course. 

If he's not shed for a very long time it is often stress / environment related so good to keep checking on set up as I'm sure you do already. 

Can't see pics as I'm on my mobile but look forward to seeing them later


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Seraphashes said:


> Minor question with what I would expect to be quite an obvious answer, but I thought I would ask before charging in and doing it. I gave Chan a few raspberries with his food today, and I thought I cut them small enough for him, but he practically sprinted across the viv to the food bowl and scooped a mouthful up and tried to swallow it. He now has raspberry mush all over his face!! It's quite funny, but that was this morning, and he still has it stuck to his face. It hasn't come off when I misted him, so should I get him and wipe it off, or leave him to clean himself up?
> 
> Here's what the mucky pup looks like!
> image
> 
> I also do not think that is shedding, he appears nowhere near as flaky as your picture, abadi. Maybe it was just a little bit of skin leftover from his last shed. How often are they supposed to shed? It's something I can't find that much information on at all. Do they get grumpy before like snakes do, or do they just carry on as normal? Thanks!


Lol bath him the juice is quite sticky and at this time of year can attract some unwanted visitors, when in the bath just give his face a wipe over.:2thumb:


----------



## Seraphashes

Bath went well, despite me being convinced that his reaction to me poking his face would be to bite, but he's sparkly clean now! He definitely has a liking for fruits! Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Rojugi

I can barely recognise my iggy when she's got a clean face


----------



## abadi

Seraphashes said:


> Minor question with what I would expect to be quite an obvious answer, but I thought I would ask before charging in and doing it. I gave Chan a few raspberries with his food today, and I thought I cut them small enough for him, but he practically sprinted across the viv to the food bowl and scooped a mouthful up and tried to swallow it. He now has raspberry mush all over his face!! It's quite funny, but that was this morning, and he still has it stuck to his face. It hasn't come off when I misted him, so should I get him and wipe it off, or leave him to clean himself up?
> 
> Here's what the mucky pup looks like!
> image
> 
> I also do not think that is shedding, he appears nowhere near as flaky as your picture, abadi. Maybe it was just a little bit of skin leftover from his last shed. How often are they supposed to shed? It's something I can't find that much information on at all. Do they get grumpy before like snakes do, or do they just carry on as normal? Thanks!


Lipstick :2thumb::gasp:

I don't see them shed TBH, i just end up seeing a part of skin leftover from the last shed today found a piece of shed skin stuck on his legs that wasn't there before and his colours we're rather dull.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

abadi said:


> Lipstick :2thumb::gasp:
> 
> I don't see them shed TBH, i just end up seeing a part of skin leftover from the last shed today found a piece of shed skin stuck on his legs that wasn't there before and his colours we're rather dull.


I seen mine shed all the time lol.:flrt:


----------



## abadi

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I seen mine shed all the time lol.:flrt:


Well you're lucky :devil: do your ig(s) enjoy having a bath? cos mine don't at all :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

abadi said:


> Well you're lucky :devil: do your ig(s) enjoy having a bath? cos mine don't at all :lol2:


currently I am igless, thats why I said seen.
I lost my last iguana some months ago  he was really ill.

mine all loved the bath, and go back and have a good read through this thread, there is a reason your iguana does not like the bath, I done a little research on the matter.: victory:

It seems to have something to do with colour co-ordination, in bathrooms this is very possible which explains why they act quite clumbsy and walk into walls etc, especially in rooms which all are the same colour and this applies to the bathtub too.

It acts as a fog to them, a few ig society members seem to accept it also, this is somethign people dont often consider


----------



## abadi

Salazare Slytherin said:


> currently I am igless, thats why I said seen.
> I lost my last iguana some months ago  he was really ill.
> 
> mine all loved the bath, and go back and have a good read through this thread, there is a reason your iguana does not like the bath, I done a little research on the matter.: victory:
> 
> It seems to have something to do with colour co-ordination, in bathrooms this is very possible which explains why they act quite clumbsy and walk into walls etc, especially in rooms which all are the same colour and this applies to the bathtub too.
> 
> It acts as a fog to them, a few ig society members seem to accept it also, this is somethign people dont often consider


Sorry for your loss must'a been a hard time do you keep any atm?

The first i put him into the bath tub he acts and moves like crazy and all just wants to get the hell out, today's bath i have left him a while and he did settle down in the warm water.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

abadi said:


> Sorry for your loss must'a been a hard time do you keep any atm?
> 
> The first i put him into the bath tub he acts and moves like crazy and all just wants to get the hell out, today's bath i have left him a while and he did settle down in the warm water.


thankyou, I loved all my iguanas equally.
No I do not keep any at the moment, my days of rescuing them are somewhat over, I have said I may look into rehoming a one in need of a home next year again however.


----------



## abadi

Salazare Slytherin said:


> thankyou, I loved all my iguanas equally.
> No I do not keep any at the moment, *my days of rescuing them are somewhat over*, I have said I may look into rehoming a one in need of a home next year again however.


I hope you don't mind me asking, Why?

------------

I wanted to ask a question but couldn't be bothered to make a new thread so bumped up this, was a real pain looking for it :devil:

What do you guys think of leads with iguanas? specially with hatchlings and juveniles as they could run like crazy and the last thing anyone would want is his/her iguana to escape?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

abadi said:


> I hope you don't mind me asking, Why?
> QUOTE]
> 
> well since our last discussion I evalutated alot of what you said, and it has dawned on me that, despite me loving all my iguanas equally, I do still have alot to give, this handosme little chap is a rescued iguana and will be rehomed with me very soon, in the next week or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree with walking harneses, plain and simple in anyway shape or form to person who just asked


----------



## lovemysnakes

it is possible to build up a relationship where by your ig will come to you when called. though sometimes they can just be darn ignorant like a poorly trained dog lol


sorry, forgot to include in post that i was ref to iguana leads and harnesses etc. I dont agree with them at all. there is just no place for them. if your garden is a very open space then perhaps but even then most igs wouldnt feel too great about being in a large open area on a sunny day for too long.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Taking a few days break guys, if I don't respond to pms thats why but I will get back as soon as I can.

My ear has just started peeing out with blood so I am not off to [email protected]
today the dog jumped up at me and as I turned my head away from him to try and ignore him as advised he literally headbuted me and I cracked the side of my head of the corner of the door.

and if I don't get back I have died lol.


----------



## lovemysnakes

nooooooooooooooooooooo.......................
hope your ok hun, get well soon! hope the wait at a&e is short! 
xxx


----------



## abadi

Salazare Slytherin said:


> abadi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don't mind me asking, Why?
> QUOTE]
> 
> well since our last discussion I evalutated alot of what you said, and it has dawned on me that, despite me loving all my iguanas equally, I do still have alot to give, this handosme little chap is a rescued iguana and will be rehomed with me very soon, in the next week or two.
> 
> image
> 
> I don't agree with walking harneses, plain and simple in anyway shape or form to person who just asked
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous iggy, he's handsome indeed :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> Salazare Slytherin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taking a few days break guys, if I don't respond to pms thats why but I will get back as soon as I can.
> 
> My ear has just started peeing out with blood so I am not off to [email protected]
> today the dog jumped up at me and as I turned my head away from him to try and ignore him as advised he literally headbuted me and I cracked the side of my head of the corner of the door.
> 
> and if I don't get back I have died lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like something great to watch :lol2:
> 
> I hope your okay..
Click to expand...


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

I didn't even go :blush: I bottled it....
its stoped bleeding. If it happens again I will though, strangely the inside has been itchy for a while, maybey the dog fixed the problem? :whistling2:


----------



## lovemysnakes

should go doctors hun.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

lovemysnakes said:


> should go doctors hun.


I know but I hate them, there is a few things I want to see the doctor about but I just can't be botherd sitting therre listing them all... besides all you ever get is try this tablet, oh that does not work, try this one instead.:whistling2:


----------



## lovemysnakes

yeh tell me about it. but sometimes its just worth going to make sure its nothing serious. i had cancer and didnt even know it. not to say theres anything seriously wrong. but you know what i mean.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

lovemysnakes said:


> yeh tell me about it. but sometimes its just worth going to make sure its nothing serious. i had cancer and didnt even know it. not to say theres anything seriously wrong. but you know what i mean.


If it was anythig seriouse hun, I would prefer not to know about it if that makes sense...


----------



## DavieB

Back to Iguana's......

Mine decided to steal the last of my Mrs' Subway when she went onto the kitchen ten minutes ago. Spicy italian it was..... Tried to get it back she ran into her viv so I left her to it. Couple of bits salami and pepperoni..... I await a lecture for her eating meat..... 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

DavieB said:


> Back to Iguana's......
> 
> Mine decided to steal the last of my Mrs' Subway when she went onto the kitchen ten minutes ago. Spicy italian it was..... Tried to get it back she ran into her viv so I left her to it. Couple of bits salami and pepperoni..... I await a lecture for her eating meat.....
> 
> [URL="http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/5904/28915223385383898921442.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


well I am not going to lecture you for her eating meat! this whole thread could go down the pan and lets be fair, this has to be the only iguana thread at the time that didnt go down the pan.

All I will say is will you bloody be more careful:2thumb: lol.


----------



## lovemysnakes

lol aww bless. well its not like you wanted her to eat it.. lol wont do her much harm as a one off. 
shes looking lovely


----------



## DavieB

Salazare Slytherin said:


> well I am not going to lecture you for her eating meat! this whole thread could go down the pan and lets be fair, this has to be the only iguana thread at the time that didnt go down the pan.
> 
> All I will say is will you bloody be more careful:2thumb: lol.



LOL its like having a dog, she looks for crumbs ands tuff every time she is out . She has a good character. 




lovemysnakes said:


> lol aww bless. well its not like you wanted her to eat it.. lol wont do her much harm as a one off.
> shes looking lovely


Thanks she is coming on great guns really looking good. Her spikes are starting to lose their points now. Back legs are getting strong. Only down side is she knows she is getting more powerful. 


I better not leave any vindaloo out lol


----------



## DavieB

Bump and...

Iguanzilla


----------



## lovemysnakes

DavieB said:


> Bump and...
> 
> Iguanzilla
> image


 
hehehe! iggy sooo pwiitty! :flrt:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Fab iggy mate
mine arrived Thursday 

He hates me:flrt:


----------



## lovemysnakes

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Fab iggy mate
> mine arrived Thursday
> 
> He hates me:flrt:


He hates you for now..... lol i hope hes hard work, you deserve it! lol :mf_dribble:


----------



## abadi

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Fab iggy mate
> mine arrived Thursday
> 
> He hates me:flrt:


Sounds like you love the fact that he hates you?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

abadi said:


> Sounds like you love the fact that he hates you?


 
I can tame anything:Na_Na_Na_Na:, he has already shown good signs.: victory:
So after he has settled in properly I will get right onto it, a year from now he will be a completely different iguana.

: victory:


----------



## abadi

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I can tame anything:Na_Na_Na_Na:, he has already shown good signs.: victory:
> So after he has settled in properly I will get right onto it, a year from now he will be a completely different iguana.
> 
> : victory:


Awww, more pics please :whistling2: is it a good idea to take action on taming from a juvenile iguana? baby iguanas give no chance and are always against you but obviously they can't help it.

@DavieB; Lovely iguana, you're lucky to have him looks like he's really enjoying that toy.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

abadi said:


> Awww, more pics please :whistling2:
> 
> @DavieB; Lovely iguana, you're lucky to have him looks like he's really enjoying that toy.


 
I will be letting him settle first and bexzini said she will get them up for me if I text them to her  

I have no way to get pics onto the computer myself so depend on friends to do it for me.: victory:


----------



## abadi

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I will be letting him settle first and bexzini said she will get them up for me if I text them to her
> 
> I have no way to get pics onto the computer myself so depend on friends to do it for me.: victory:


How sweet :lol2:, i'll look forward for any pics, updates, news on your new ig.

so.. whats the name? :no1:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

abadi said:


> How sweet :lol2:, i'll look forward for any pics, updates, news on your new ig.
> 
> so.. whats the name? :no1:


Albus:no1:


----------



## Bexzini

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Albus:no1:


I nickname him Alby :no1: hehe!



Salazare Slytherin said:


> I will be letting him settle first and bexzini said she will get them up for me if I text them to her
> 
> I have no way to get pics onto the computer myself so depend on friends to do it for me.: victory:


No worries hun just say the word and pics will be up before you can say iguana :lol2:



Salazare Slytherin said:


> *I can tame anything*:Na_Na_Na_Na:, he has already shown good signs.: victory:
> So after he has settled in properly I will get right onto it, a year from now he will be a completely different iguana.
> 
> : victory:


except women, especially me  lmao xx


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> I nickname him Alby :no1: hehe!
> 
> 
> 
> No worries hun just say the word and pics will be up before you can say iguana :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> except women, especially me  lmao xx


 
yeah except woman!


----------



## Iguanaquinn

A new Iguana Sally!!! Magic man! congrats!

Well Bex you are a bit of a wild one... Got to respect a woman that wants an Iguana and has a Tokay!

Why not go all out and get yourself a Afrock or even a wee cheeky Yellow Anaconda ha ha....


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Iguanaquinn said:


> A new Iguana Sally!!! Magic man! congrats!
> 
> Well Bex you are a bit of a wild one... Got to respect a woman that wants an Iguana and has a Tokay!
> 
> Why not go all out and get yourself a Afrock or even a wee cheeky Yellow Anaconda ha ha....


 
woman and snakes, one of my favorite subjects and yeah mate I have a new iggy  4 hours it has took me for him to learn my hand is not there to hurt him, it cost me a few hundred tail whacks and bites but was well worth it.

Normally I was gonna let him settle however he seems happy to come out himself and was inquisitive at the window this morning so we went out and made the most of the sunshine, he also has eaten all his food.

RESULT after only 2 days:no1:

BEX is gonna put some pics up of the after effect, he lets me touch him, but not stroke but still not bad eh?


----------



## Bexzini

Iguanaquinn said:


> A new Iguana Sally!!! Magic man! congrats!
> 
> Well Bex you are a bit of a wild one... Got to respect a woman that wants an Iguana and has a Tokay!
> 
> Why not go all out and get yourself a Afrock or even a wee cheeky Yellow Anaconda ha ha....


Haha I must be nuts like a fox more like!!!


----------



## lovemysnakes

not bad at all. lea lets me stroke her now. somtimes she jumps away but most of the time shes cool. i start by touching her claws and then work my way to her side and belly. 

as long as i approch from the front of her shes cool and if she doesnt want to know she will turn her back to me. lol rude cow! lol 

im getting there though and she doesnt hiss or gape anymore, only when i have to pick her up  which i hate doing! 

look forward to hearing about your progress sal. 
oh and yes women and snakes! hehe, i was thinking about doing a glamour modelling shoot with my royal pythons... has to be done with pythons!


----------



## lovemysnakes

oh lovely! my little male chuckwalla just spunked on me!! now thats a new smell!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

lovemysnakes said:


> oh lovely! my little male chuckwalla just spunked on me!! now thats a new smell!


 
ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww ems!


----------



## lovemysnakes

i know it was ming. they are only 7 months old! loki has been a bit of a grump of late and keeps giving me the stare! now hes spunked on me AND MY BED!! 
ive not seent he smaller one produce other than in his wee. but loki has femoral plugs too, they are tiny though lol bless! and he has a really fat tail - i think he must have some big things hidden in there!


----------



## Iguanaquinn

lovemysnakes said:


> oh lovely! my little male chuckwalla just spunked on me!! now thats a new smell!


Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. I know someone that popped a snake in the pet shop and took a shot in the face.


----------



## lovemysnakes

eww now that is nasty! my boys are just developing into men bless them. next year they will be ready to mate. though dont plan to breed them that soon. ill give them a couple of years until i breed them. 
the female will be ready to breed next year too.... cant wait to see how they all behave come mating season! they are all in their own vivariums at the moment and if they try they can see her across the room..... cant wait to record some serious head bobbing and press ups!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

I can no longer be naffed with breeding anything these days.

I am happy with my current collection and they deserve my attention.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I can no longer be naffed with breeding anything these days.
> 
> I am happy with my current collection and they deserve my attention.


I am doing it because I am trying to make it a more natural enviroment. Also the supply of AWDs is quite small in the uk. Will be good to make my money back for the care of my animals too. But everything must go as I have moved. This is just long term plans though. Nothing I have is if breedable age.


----------



## Bexzini

Everyone go check out Salazare's iguana 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/747548-salazares-iguana-albus.html#post8888240


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Iguanaquinn said:


> I am doing it because I am trying to make it a more natural enviroment. Also the supply of AWDs is quite small in the uk. Will be good to make my money back for the care of my animals too. But everything must go as I have moved. This is just long term plans though. Nothing I have is if breedable age.


 
I don't have a problem with people doing it  just I feel I have done enough for now if that makes sense, I agree with breeding the less obtainible species for more than one reason, there is more benefit doing it.


I might end up breeding something in the future, just for now I feel as though I have enough mouths to feed lol.: victory:

and I never do things on impulse I tend to think it through pretty carefully.

thats just me though lol.

good luck with the breeding mate: victory:


----------



## Bexzini

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I don't have a problem with people doing it  just I feel I have done enough for now if that makes sense, I agree with breeding the less obtainible species for more than one reason, there is more benefit doing it.
> 
> 
> I might end up breeding something in the future, just for now I feel as though I have enough mouths to feed lol.: victory:
> 
> and I never do things on impulse I tend to think it through pretty carefully.
> 
> thats just me though lol.
> 
> good luck with the breeding mate: victory:


Breeding bearded dragons for example is just kinda pointless, there are already so so many of them that need a good home, every rescue centre has at least 3 or 4 depending on the size!


----------



## lovemysnakes

Bexzini said:


> Breeding bearded dragons for example is just kinda pointless, there are already so so many of them that need a good home, every rescue centre has at least 3 or 4 depending on the size!


 
i very much agree! 
but i am breeding chuckwalla iguanas! you dont see them everyday! and i know they will increase in popularity as they are veggies!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

lovemysnakes said:


> i very much agree!
> but i am breeding chuckwalla iguanas! you dont see them everyday! and i know they will increase in popularity as they are veggies!


not to mention the less impact it has on WC.


----------



## Bexzini

Salazare Slytherin said:


> not to mention the less impact it has on WC.


Yeah I think thats really important with reptiles and any other animal in fact to consider the impact on the wild caught population. Although I love keeping reptiles, I would rather see the animals being happy in the wild than in enclosures if that makes sense! 



lovemysnakes said:


> i very much agree!
> but i am breeding chuckwalla iguanas! you dont see them everyday! and i know they will increase in popularity as they are veggies!


Aww yeah definitely I think most people would much prefer a reptile that is veggie as a lot of people hate the bugs. I remember when I first got locusts and one got loose, I was screaming like a little girl haha now look at me got tarantulas and tokays the lot :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

I have had my fair share of WC animals over the years hun, some literally died due to the stress of being confined.

if your lucky enough to get some WC's to breed it is not as stressful as the babies adapt from a young age.
Unfortunately the parents might not breed due to the stress.  and the parents livleyhood is likley to go down tha pann at some point.

I for one would like to see more captive horned dragons, I reckon if I was to breed it would be those again.


----------



## lovemysnakes

there are just so many good reasons to breed chuckwallas and very few reason as to why i shouldnt. 
i have also considered breeding mexican black kingsnakes, however im told they are reasonably easy to get ones hands on....just not in my area.


----------



## Bexzini

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I have had my fair share of WC animals over the years hun, some literally died due to the stress of being confined.
> 
> if your lucky enough to get some WC's to breed it is not as stressful as the babies adapt from a young age.
> Unfortunately the parents might not breed due to the stress.  and the parents livleyhood is likley to go down tha pann at some point.
> 
> I for one would like to see more captive horned dragons, I reckon if I was to breed it would be those again.


I like the short horned mountain lizard they are the cutest things ever LOL but yes I think it would be a struggle to get a CB mountain lizard of any kind, but hopefully in a few years things will improve. Although with more CB programmes, the higher likelihood of more ending up in rescue centres  its a sad world we live in at times


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> I like the short horned mountain lizard they are the cutest things ever LOL but yes I think it would be a struggle to get a CB mountain lizard of any kind, but hopefully in a few years things will improve. Although with more CB programmes, the higher likelihood of more ending up in rescue centres  its a sad world we live in at times


 
thats a good point too, I think with any animal when ever it is bred it is up to the individual to research and be prepared to care.

more and more breeders are becomming repsonsible and not just selling to anyone without asking questions.

For example if I was to ever rehome my Albus for whatever reason.... he would not be leaving ontil I had been convinced he was going to a good home and with that the convincing would also include me asking some very hard leaning questions and evidence where ever possible.

some people might think thats abit over the top! but I don't considering we have seen what ill iguanas look like when people thought they were cool to start with and then ended up malnourished because they didnt even understand the basics of the diet.

the same principal should not just be for iggys, but for animals in general as a whole.


----------



## lovemysnakes

Bexzini said:


> I like the short horned mountain lizard they are the cutest things ever LOL but yes I think it would be a struggle to get a CB mountain lizard of any kind, but hopefully in a few years things will improve. Although with more CB programmes, the higher likelihood of more ending up in rescue centres  its a sad world we live in at times


i think breeders need to be more fussy about who they sell to, the information they pass on and not think about MONEY!


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Yeah breeders really need to make sure that they are doibg the right thing and checking knowlwge. For example I have two Geckos in the classifieds and I have stated that people must have done research. 

I quite like the idea of breeding AWDs as they are easier to keep than a CWD. A lot of CWDs drop dead because people can't be arsed providing them with the correct humidity! 

When I start breeding my animals will come with a DETAILED care sheet. About pre and post. I will want photos of set ups and if possible a home visit. Might sound a bit extreme but that's what the breeders of my cats do. 

Also, I brought these animals into thius world and as far as I am concerened its my duty to make sure they are provided with the same level of care I provide my animals.


----------



## lovemysnakes

no that sounds fair to me!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Iguanaquinn said:


> Yeah breeders really need to make sure that they are doibg the right thing and checking knowlwge. For example I have two Geckos in the classifieds and I have stated that people must have done research.
> 
> I quite like the idea of breeding AWDs as they are easier to keep than a CWD. A lot of CWDs drop dead because people can't be arsed providing them with the correct humidity!
> 
> When I start breeding my animals will come with a DETAILED care sheet. About pre and post. I will want photos of set ups and if possible a home visit. Might sound a bit extreme but that's what the breeders of my cats do.
> 
> Also, I brought these animals into thius world and as far as I am concerened its my duty to make sure they are provided with the same level of care I provide my animals.


 
I stand by that 100%.

Even if they don't know all the answers I at least want them to spend time researching their animals.

great post mate.: victory:


----------



## NBLADE

I found my younger male green iggy trying to eat a chick in the rep room today, someone forgot to tell him he is supposed to be a veggie,


----------



## lovemysnakes

dustbin iguana lol


----------



## abadi

Quick question, what do you guys all use for UVB?

We are using an exo-terra repti-glo 5.0 26 watt fluorescent compact lamp, is it better than the 10.0 26 watt version for green iguanas?

I know both can be used but is any of them better?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

NBLADE said:


> I found my younger male green iggy trying to eat a chick in the rep room today, someone forgot to tell him he is supposed to be a veggie,


hahahaah, they take advantage of their surroundings lol.

oppurtunists, ca ching....

dude post some more of your amazing iggys:no1:



abadi said:


> Quick question, what do you guys all use for UVB?
> 
> We are using an exo-terra repti-glo 5.0 26 watt fluorescent compact lamp, is it better than the 10.0 26 watt version for green iguanas?
> 
> I know both can be used but is any of them better?


 
Right okay I have been researching this myself lately.
for years I used the reptiglo 5.0, knowing what I know now! I would not be using anything less than a 10.0 tube with a reflector, (very cheap from surrey pet supplies)

I have just orderd a MVL too for £50 odd quid, they give better UVB readings.

also make sure you take advantage of the sunshine.

even on dull days say for half an hour, it is supposed equivilant to 4 hours or more of a 10.0 tube.

so in the wild imagine what a wild iguana gets?
UV regulation is important.

I did look into the arcadia T5 setup but I think I am going to go with the MVB without any additional lighting.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Depending on the size of the Viv I would go for a 10 or a 12% T5. As long as there is an area they can shade too.


----------



## abadi

Salazare Slytherin said:


> hahahaah, they take advantage of their surroundings lol.
> 
> oppurtunists, ca ching....
> 
> dude post some more of your amazing iggys:no1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right okay I have been researching this myself lately.
> for years I used the reptiglo 5.0, knowing what I know now! I would not be using anything less than a 10.0 tube with a reflector, (very cheap from surrey pet supplies)
> 
> I have just orderd a MVL too for £50 odd quid, they give better UVB readings.
> 
> also make sure you take advantage of the sunshine.
> 
> even on dull days say for half an hour, it is supposed equivilant to 4 hours or more of a 10.0 tube.
> 
> so in the wild imagine what a wild iguana gets?
> UV regulation is important.
> 
> I did look into the arcadia T5 setup but I think I am going to go with the MVB without any additional lighting.


So tubes are better than compacts? or do they give the same UVB output 10.0 compact/10.0 tube.


----------



## NBLADE

Salazare Slytherin said:


> hahahaah, they take advantage of their surroundings lol.
> 
> oppurtunists, ca ching....
> 
> dude post some more of your amazing iggys:no1:
> 
> I don't think i have any new pics, all the other ones have been posted at some point or another lol
> 
> 
> Right okay I have been researching this myself lately.
> for years I used the reptiglo 5.0, knowing what I know now! I would not be using anything less than a 10.0 tube with a reflector, (very cheap from surrey pet supplies)
> 
> I have just orderd a MVL too for £50 odd quid, they give better UVB readings.
> 
> also make sure you take advantage of the sunshine.
> 
> even on dull days say for half an hour, it is supposed equivilant to 4 hours or more of a 10.0 tube.
> 
> so in the wild imagine what a wild iguana gets?
> UV regulation is important.
> 
> I did look into the arcadia T5 setup but I think I am going to go with the MVB without any additional lighting.



Tbh mate the t5's are the dogs, they last a year rather then 6 months, and the ouput is much higher aswell, arcadia, repti glo, exo terra ect tubes at the moment, are very similar, the 5% and 10% aren't really that different, and within the first month uv output will already have dropped, and then continue to drop for the 6 months, whereas with the new arcadia t5's we have been testing them in the shop for months now, and the uv levels started much much higher than any of the old ranges, and have not dropped at all yet, the new starter units also don't get crazy hot like the old t8 starter units tend to do. Bulbs run at a higher temperature though, so placing them out of reach or guarding them off is sensible. Another good thing is uv from the old tubes would penetrate for a few inches, anything further away and the uv was halfed or even quartered, the new range uv passes down much further, they just make all the old ranges look like crap basically. 

For my own iggys i have always used 10% repti glo bulbs, and they have served me well for years, however the shop i work for works closely with arcadia and i will be switching over to the new t5's for my home animals at some point soon.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

abadi said:


> So tubes are better than compacts? or do they give the same UVB output 10.0 compact/10.0 tube.


 
Not all compacts are good.

Only MVBs from what I have read, anything compact wise that costs less than 50 quid I would be skeptical of personally.

Some people even then offer a UV tube along side them but is not essential.

This is the first time I will have tried a Mercury vapour bulb, soooo if I am not satisfied with the UVB reading I would use the reptiglo again but a higher output.

the problem is with compacts, is once you loose one you loose the other.

So it entirely depends on your needs, also many MVBs only work well in large setups, you would literally crisp an animal in a small one due to the case they apparantly can't be stated.

put it this way, anything that is below fifty quid I would avoid! that is the understanding I have.

Anywho listen to Steve, he knows a little more than me in this area.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Nial  take more pics :no1:


----------



## abadi

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Not all compacts are good.
> 
> Only MVBs from what I have read, anything compact wise that costs less than 50 quid I would be skeptical of personally.
> 
> Some people even then offer a UV tube along side them but is not essential.
> 
> This is the first time I will have tried a Mercury vapour bulb, soooo if I am not satisfied with the UVB reading I would use the reptiglo again but a higher output.
> 
> the problem is with compacts, is once you loose one you loose the other.
> 
> *So it entirely depends on your needs, also many MVBs only work well in large setups, you would literally crisp an animal in a small one due to the case they apparantly can't be stated.*
> 
> put it this way, anything that is below fifty quid I would avoid! that is the understanding I have.
> 
> Anywho listen to Steve, he knows a little more than me in this area.


That's my thing really, i personally think it's easier to maintain proper temps and monitor them properly is using seperate heat/UVB bulbs hence why i'm not ready to experience MVBs yet.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

abadi said:


> That's my thing really, i personally think it's easier to maintain proper temps and monitor them properly is using seperate heat/UVB bulbs hence why i'm not ready to experience MVBs yet.


 
I deffo see where your comming from, I am still skeptical myself.
If I am not pleased I may go back to reptiglo or give the arcadia T5 setup a try?: victory:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Compact are designed with smaller species in Mind personally other than a gecko I would not touch them. I have used MVB but always supplimented it with a 5.0 tube. But u think that MVB is a waste of money. You can't use a dim stat with them and they burst all the time. I have had problems within a humid enviroment too basically with my Iguana and CWD. Tubes I believe are best for anything larger than a gecko. T5 is looking like the only option too, I am replacing my uv for a T5 at the end if the month. 


Long story short lighting is essential for hormone production, mental health vitality, behaviour and general health and colour. Spend as much as u can in the best equipment. I would think for an Iguana a 6% or 10% T5 system depending on the size of the viv. 

Heating and lighting need to be spot on!


----------



## lovemysnakes

i use compacts in my exo terra set up but they are 5 and 10's alternating (4 of them in total) and they are on the outside of the mesh lid in the canopy. 

i use a 12% t5 inside the vivarium and a ordinary basking bulb. 

bare in mind that this is for a desert species of iguana so uva and uvb requirements are much higher. 

i have not had any problems with the compacts but tbh i dont think much of them. 

in my other vivariums i have full arcadia set ups using t5's 12 and 6 % overlapping in the middle to provide gradient. mvb and halogen bask. 
i provide ample part and full shade and different areas of exposure with decor etc (all within safe zone which for t5s is 12-18inches) 

i think arcadia t5s are the dogs! mvbs are great for desert dwellers, not so sure how i feel about mvbs and iguana iguana 

sorry guys im knackered and didnt read all of the posts prior to posting myself. im rubbish lol


----------



## abadi

I will switch to tubes as soon as my compact loses efficiency, infact maybe t5s.


I have noticed my iguana sticking it's tongue out when i am spraying the viv and licking the ledge he's on he has a waterdish clean replaced daily is this normal?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Ems just so you know... well at least as far as I have been led to beleive, the MVB's are used by zoos.

They are said to be almost identical to the suns rays naturally.

It provides both a basking and UV spot.

They do however need to set up from a distance and as iguanaquinn said they do "apprantly" have a habit of breaking, although they are said to come with a garuntee a slight nudge can cause them to blow, so they need to be setup well out the way of the animal.

As said I will give it a try, if it is emitting similarites to the suns emisions that can only be a good thing.

I have been thinking about it though and I after speaking to arcadia john I am thinking about offering the arcadia setup for the igg to UV refugulate from a height and can retreat as and when it wants too at the lower levels of the viv.

Time will tell, this is not one of my strong points, if it gets to the point of frustrating me I will just go back to the reptiglo and enhance the tube with a reflector.: victory:

I also beleive many of the tortoise people have had great success with it, not that I know much about tortoises they have succesfully been co-habited with iguana iguana before so that tells me that there must be a product like an MVB in zoos which can benefit both speices.

My only concern however is the temperatures in the enclosure?


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Ems just so you know... well at least as far as I have been led to beleive, the MVB's are used by zoos.
> 
> They are said to be almost identical to the suns rays naturally.
> 
> It provides both a basking and UV spot.
> 
> They do however need to set up from a distance and as iguanaquinn said they do "apprantly" have a habit of breaking, although they are said to come with a garuntee a slight nudge can cause them to blow, so they need to be setup well out the way of the animal.
> 
> As said I will give it a try, if it is emitting similarites to the suns emisions that can only be a good thing.
> 
> I have been thinking about it though and I after speaking to arcadia john I am thinking about offering the arcadia setup for the igg to UV refugulate from a height and can retreat as and when it wants too at the lower levels of the viv.
> 
> Time will tell, this is not one of my strong points, if it gets to the point of frustrating me I will just go back to the reptiglo and enhance the tube with a reflector.: victory:
> 
> I also beleive many of the tortoise people have had great success with it, not that I know much about tortoises they have succesfully been co-habited with iguana iguana before so that tells me that there must be a product like an MVB in zoos which can benefit both speices.
> 
> My only concern however is the temperatures in the enclosure?


Yeah trial and error with them as they cannot be dimmed. Did u look at the dim stat I sent u? 

Unless u have experience with them its hard to judge the correct wattage.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Iguanaquinn said:


> Yeah trial and error with them as they cannot be dimmed. Did u look at the dim stat I sent u?
> 
> Unless u have experience with them its hard to judge the correct wattage.


 
I didnt mate dont think I can see a dimming stat in any of our messagess lol.

and I have not used them before. 

guess we'll soon find out, just spend fifty odd quid lmao.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I didnt mate dont think I can see a dimming stat in any of our messagess lol.
> 
> and I have not used them before.
> 
> guess we'll soon find out, just spend fifty odd quid lmao.


Ha ha have a gander at this! Digital Dimming Thermostat ATC-210 - £43.99 : Forttex

It won't work with a MBV bulb mind. This is the absolute muts nuts m8... Best piece of equpment I have bought for ages!


----------



## jcarty33

i got a MVB bulb one of the megarays, i got it after about a week of him having no uv surce and as soon as i turned it on and was testing some positions he seen it and climbed up his cage until he got right below it and started scrqatching to get to it when he was underneath, i dont no what it was i think he knew he needed it and hadnt had it in a while

but yeh there good, i preer them than the tubes but thats just becuase of the size of the cage he is in, i use the normal strips for my chameleon


----------



## Iguanaquinn

jcarty33 said:


> i got a MVB bulb one of the megarays, i got it after about a week of him having no uv surce and as soon as i turned it on and was testing some positions he seen it and climbed up his cage until he got right below it and started scrqatching to get to it when he was underneath, i dont no what it was i think he knew he needed it and hadnt had it in a while
> 
> but yeh there good, i preer them than the tubes but thats just becuase of the size of the cage he is in, i use the normal strips for my chameleon


Yeah they are able to detect UV light, if he did not have it for a week he would have been aware straight away that the sun had come out to play.

I honestly have had so many problems with them that I think they are a waste of time and money. Fragile is not eve the word! I have had problems with them not coming on with timers, they have broke after 3 days. I had to pry one out the fitting with plyers...... Oh yeah and they cost £50! 

I hate the fact that you can't dim them too, what a nightmare! Give me a tube anyday! Althoug they are useful in certain situations.... i.e. If the tube bursts and your last option is a MVB bulb lol.

Well safe to say I am not the biggest fan of these! Spent to much time, money and energy and got very little satisfaction.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

jcarty33 said:


> i got a MVB bulb one of the megarays, i got it after about a week of him having no uv surce and as soon as i turned it on and was testing some positions he seen it and climbed up his cage until he got right below it and started scrqatching to get to it when he was underneath, i dont no what it was i think he knew he needed it and hadnt had it in a while
> 
> but yeh there good, i preer them than the tubes but thats just becuase of the size of the cage he is in, i use the normal strips for my chameleon





Iguanaquinn said:


> Ha ha have a gander at this! Digital Dimming Thermostat ATC-210 - £43.99 : Forttex
> 
> It won't work with a MBV bulb mind. This is the absolute muts nuts m8... Best piece of equpment I have bought for ages!


 
That is pretty awesome, can you run extensions from it? I have a few vivs I would love to sort out with that.


Iguanaquinn said:


> Yeah they are able to detect UV light, if he did not have it for a week he would have been aware straight away that the sun had come out to play.
> 
> I honestly have had so many problems with them that I think they are a waste of time and money. Fragile is not eve the word! I have had problems with them not coming on with timers, they have broke after 3 days. I had to pry one out the fitting with plyers...... Oh yeah and they cost £50!
> 
> I hate the fact that you can't dim them too, what a nightmare! Give me a tube anyday! Althoug they are useful in certain situations.... i.e. If the tube bursts and your last option is a MVB bulb lol.
> 
> Well safe to say I am not the biggest fan of these! Spent to much time, money and energy and got very little satisfaction.


 
^^this:no1: it does make a whole lot of sense, I mean look at iguanas in the wild at midday, hardly none are hididing away but they are at what ever higherst point they can reach basking in the sunlight.

Reading some things on here, some reptiles have became more active from such bulbs too.

this is why I wan't to try it, after using reptiglo for years I should be able to tell if that makes sense.: victory:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Salazare Slytherin said:


> That is pretty awesome, can you run extensions from it? I have a few vivs I would love to sort out with that.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^this:no1: it does make a whole lot of sense, I mean look at iguanas in the wild at midday, hardly none are hididing away but they are at what ever higherst point they can reach basking in the sunlight.
> 
> Reading some things on here, some reptiles have became more active from such bulbs too.
> 
> this is why I wan't to try it, after using reptiglo for years I should be able to tell if that makes sense.: victory:


Ahh but the Alpha male always gets the best spot!

I would imagine you could use extensions, it can take up to 600W... Could e-mail them though...

Just stick with me son, you will go far lol..... If I find anymore cool gadgetry I will let u know. I am thinking of getting the tube heaters eventally to create a nice steady gradient set at day temps then using the basking heat to create a nice middle temp and then of course the basking spots will all have logs for my AWD with the on temps spot on....

This is for the wardrobe coversion of course, not his viv the now, as they temps are spot on cause of the size.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Iguanaquinn said:


> Ahh but the Alpha male always gets the best spot!
> 
> I would imagine you could use extensions, it can take up to 600W... Could e-mail them though...
> 
> Just stick with me son, you will go far lol..... If I find anymore cool gadgetry I will let u know. I am thinking of getting the tube heaters eventally to create a nice steady gradient set at day temps then using the basking heat to create a nice middle temp and then of course the basking spots will all have logs for my AWD with the on temps spot on....
> 
> This is for the wardrobe coversion of course, not his viv the now, as they temps are spot on cause of the size.


Yeah I have been thinking about something similar after I was pointed to the reading of the monitor thread.
I don't have Albus in a massive enclosure just yet, I have him at the same height as me for the taming and a mutual ground thing for the moment, I have the big enclosure there when he is ready if that makes sense it just needs building.

Yeah I quite like that one.

Albus is making his way as I type to his jungle gym.
He is cool, he is doing me a favor at the same time, I was becomming lazy without Yoda and just lay in bed all day so in away he is sort of keeping me in a routine if that makes sense.

Annnnd he has just dissapeard.

Unfortunately his jungle gym is only temporary as it is a converted built in wardrobe and we will be moving before xmas I am told, but we will see what the house is like, if there is more room I would add onto the current enclosure.: victory:

Yeah your my equipment guy, I am ordering a fogger for him next week too, if finances permit.
He is looking a little saggy and dehydrated I did try bathing him yesterday but he absaloutely hated it (a work in progress) but I didnt want to put him through so much stress on his second day., so I have been giving him some cucumber with his food, unfortunately he does not touch it, he tries to eat it but then spits it back out as if to say what the hell is that! give me proper food lol.


----------



## lovemysnakes

i could be here all day reading through the posts so i do apologise that i havnt fully. 

basically with the arcadia 100w mvb, they are reliable. i can promise you that, however the problem is that no mvb does well with high humidity. 

they do not produce extreme temperatures so this does not have to be a concern. 
the distance which they must be from the reptile is really easy to attain in larger vivariums such as my 5 x 2.5 x 2.5 and the arcadia 100w is designed for the purpose of larger home vivariums. 

there is a lot of stigma surrounding the mecury exposure from mvbs. i use my mvb to replicate the hottest parts of the day and do not have it on all day long.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

lovemysnakes said:


> i could be here all day reading through the posts so i do apologise that i havnt fully.
> 
> basically with the arcadia 100w mvb, they are reliable. i can promise you that, however the problem is that no mvb does well with high humidity.
> 
> they do not produce extreme temperatures so this does not have to be a concern.
> the distance which they must be from the reptile is really easy to attain in larger vivariums such as my 5 x 2.5 x 2.5 and the arcadia 100w is designed for the purpose of larger home vivariums.
> 
> there is a lot of stigma surrounding the mecury exposure from mvbs. i use my mvb to replicate the hottest parts of the day and do not have it on all day long.
> 
> image


I better not have just wasted 50 odd quid!


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I better not have just wasted 50 odd quid!


Ha ha should have asked me first lol.... U will be fine for a while, just unscrew the bulb every so often so that it does not get stuck in the socket....

I have had them running for 6mths before, just not very often :lol2:

I like the idea of running one for a couple of hours a day, that's pretty good!

They really are more suited for a large teresterial species, just my opinion. Nice arrid setup where it can recive no bumps.


----------



## lovemysnakes

why thank you lol


----------



## Iguanaquinn

lovemysnakes said:


> why thank you lol



No probs, but that is a rather good idea! I like things that simulate the most natural enviroment possible! That seems to be one of them..

Saying basking temps were max 110F, you could set your normal basking to 95 - 100 or whatever and have the big spot on for 3-4 hours mid afternoon to replicate the natural cycle of the sun (well almost)....

As long as there was a thermal gradient vertically then that would work a treat!....... ***:hmm: as he starts planning***

I am soley concentrating on my AWD's atm so I am going to build a large custom waterfall in the future, and this may be included in my BIG plans lol.

Moving to smaller accomodation so my Iguana is going to be sadly missed... If u could find the crying emicon I would use it, but I can't.

Never mind I can still help other people with them and a few other species that I have experience in....


----------



## lovemysnakes

Iguanaquinn said:


> No probs, but that is a rather good idea! I like things that simulate the most natural enviroment possible! That seems to be one of them..
> 
> Saying basking temps were max 110F, you could set your normal basking to 95 - 100 or whatever and have the big spot on for 3-4 hours mid afternoon to replicate the natural cycle of the sun (well almost)....
> 
> As long as there was a thermal gradient vertically then that would work a treat!....... ***:hmm: as he starts planning***
> 
> I am soley concentrating on my AWD's atm so I am going to build a large custom waterfall in the future, and this may be included in my BIG plans lol.
> 
> Moving to smaller accomodation so my Iguana is going to be sadly missed... If u could find the crying emicon I would use it, but I can't.
> 
> Never mind I can still help other people with them and a few other species that I have experience in....


 
awww  

the halogen provides the high basking temp and then the mvb produces a lower basking temp but obviously the mvb brings up ambient temp in the warm end. vertical could work well, it also replicates nature because as we all know heat rises and species will climb high into the trees to sun bathe. lol.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Iguanaquinn said:


> Ha ha should have asked me first lol.... U will be fine for a while, just unscrew the bulb every so often so that it does not get stuck in the socket....
> 
> I have had them running for 6mths before, just not very often :lol2:
> 
> I like the idea of running one for a couple of hours a day, that's pretty good!
> 
> They really are more suited for a large teresterial species, just my opinion. Nice arrid setup where it can recive no bumps.


I know:blush: I wander if I can cancel if I email surrey pet supplies and swap for an arcadia setup? I am worried now  lol.


----------



## jimmy62alan

*metro centre Iggy guy (PAUL)*

Just thought I'd mention the metro centre guys Iguana died a while ago, Pauls mother-inlaw is a good friend of mine and she told me about his Iggy. I've only met Paul once but he seems a good bloke and loved his Ig like it was his flesh and blood. Next time I speak to Sharon I'l ask if he has got a replacement yet or not.
ALAN


----------



## lovemysnakes

aww thats sad


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

jimmy62alan said:


> Just thought I'd mention the metro centre guys Iguana died a while ago, Pauls mother-inlaw is a good friend of mine and she told me about his Iggy. I've only met Paul once but he seems a good bloke and loved his Ig like it was his flesh and blood. Next time I speak to Sharon I'l ask if he has got a replacement yet or not.
> ALAN


 
That is terrible news.
His iguana was a star and I doubt such an iguana could ever be replaced.
thanks for sharing though.


----------



## lovemysnakes

agreed replacement probably wasnt the best word to use but a new companion can help.


----------



## RobK.




----------



## Salazare Slytherin

RobK. said:


> image


 
what kind of iguana is that?
He/She looks handsome.


----------



## RobK.

Iguanaquinn said:


> I honestly have had so many problems with them that I think they are a waste of time and money. Fragile is not eve the word! I have had problems with them not coming on with timers, they have broke after 3 days. I had to pry one out the fitting with plyers...... Oh yeah and they cost £50!
> 
> I hate the fact that you can't dim them too, what a nightmare! Give me a tube anyday! Althoug they are useful in certain situations.... i.e. If the tube bursts and your last option is a MVB bulb lol.
> 
> Well safe to say I am not the biggest fan of these! Spent to much time, money and energy and got very little satisfaction.


same here . So i now use two zoomed reptisun 48'' 10.0 tubes and two halogen bulbs for heat over my Rhino Iguana and two 5000K tubes as fill in . My Megaray burned out in less than 3 months and thier customer service is VERY BAD IMO . MVB's IMO either don't put out enough UVB or don't last ,or both .


----------



## RobK.

Salazare Slytherin said:


> what kind of iguana is that?
> He/She looks handsome.


 sorry about that !! 

its a 26'' Rhino Iguana .


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

RobK. said:


> sorry about that !!
> 
> its a 26'' Rhino Iguana .


 
wow... all the other rhinos I have seen have been more dull in colour.
thats why I asked what kind it was? was wandering there thinking I RECOGNISE it but can't quite make out what it is lol.:blush:

fantastic looking rhino mate, I eventually hope to have the privilidge of keeping one one day. 

to date we have only kept the greens, a rhino probibly wont come for some years yet lol.


----------



## RobK.

Salazare Slytherin said:


> wow... all the other rhinos I have seen have been more dull in colour.
> thats why I asked what kind it was? was wandering there thinking I RECOGNISE it but can't quite make out what it is lol.:blush:
> 
> fantastic looking rhino mate, I eventually hope to have the privilidge of keeping one one day.
> 
> to date we have only kept the greens, a rhino probibly wont come for some years yet lol.


Thanks ,

he was green when he was younger . he still changes from green to grey and sometimes dark gray .

older photos .


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

RobK. said:


> Thanks ,
> 
> he was green when he was younger . he still changes from green to grey and sometimes dark gray .
> 
> older photos .
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
whats his temperment like? I hear they can be a handful if they want?


----------



## jcarty33

dont no if you lot have sorted out the dilema, but yeh i absolutly crapped myself when i turned my expensive mega ray off and then on again and it didnt come back on, but then we relized they have to wait a couple of minuted before turnung them on again

from what people say they are fragile etc ad break alot, dont no, maybe i have been lucky as all the othe heat lmaps i have had have all died but the megaray has stayed

fab looking lizard by the way aswell


----------



## lovemysnakes

i soooo badly want a rhino iggy. 

im thinking that if i have my tenancy renewed in my flat then i will have him free roam in the reptile room and have a 6ft vivarium for him which will contain the lights. 

the reptile room, as anyone with dessert reps knows, can get pretty warm so i expect the conditions will be ok for him. i will just have to bath him quite often. 

i of course would like to provide a huge room designed just for him but they grow slowly so hopefully will be able to provide in the future. 

i dont know yet. its a big responsability to take on but sooooo want a male rhino!


----------



## Rojugi

RobK. said:


> Thanks ,
> 
> he was green when he was younger . he still changes from green to grey and sometimes dark gray .
> 
> older photos .
> 
> image
> 
> image


you need to be careful with pics like that, you could make someone squee until their eyeballs pop out


----------



## DavieB

I have a 160 watt MV bulb (arcadia one) on 12 hours a day. Had no issues with it at all and Goblin is thriving. No issues with it sticking in or anything, I give it a screw every 2 or 3 months.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

I am seriously considering just sticking with the iguana.... due to a certain :censor: on here and me waiting so long for him to send me a UV starter 2 of my lizards are now suffering with MBD.

can't afford a brand new one with all the vet costs just forked out....

Half the vivs in this pathetic house have weakend greatly due to the damp, landlord says he would sort it months and months ago, they were supposed to come out the other day... no one came?

So now I am without UVB for two of my lizards although I orderd a starter unit ages ago and he aint sent it, can't afford to buy a new one due to everything else I had to pay for, and the vivs are falling apart

I really feel like just giving up, and stikcing with the iguana.

due to this my lizards are not likley to thrive the next day or two either.
I am absaloutely furiouse and he just wants to hope he doesnt bump into me at any point .... he bloomin well knows who he is too.!

just spend 50 odd quid on MVB too.

absaloutely fuming. sent him messages for weeks and weeks.


----------



## hitmanout2007

if i had a UV starter i will have sent it to you for free but i not got 1 to give i got viv thermostat thats about it wish i had like to help anyone out :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

hitmanout2007 said:


> if i had a UV starter i will have sent it to you for free but i not got 1 to give i got viv thermostat thats about it wish i had like to help anyone out :2thumb:


its okay mate, thanks very much, I am letting paypal deal with it, but even still that means waiting more and more time to be able to do something.

I have been taking them outside for half an hour a day but they can leap for england and almost lost them a few times  but its all I can do really for now.

and it means they end up cold...

I used to have about 16 last year and I gave them al away for people in similar situations to myself:bash: or I sold them on.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

No way man! if u told me I could have sorted you out! I have one, not really spare but it just means that my WD would need to go without for a few days. No biggie really, was going to use the spare one in the new viv so that I can set it up and let the silicone dry properly....

I could have sent it last weekend..... M8 if u need anything give me a shout, I don't have much but got a couple if things that I could see about giving on loan.... No promises though, but in future just ask man.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Iguanaquinn said:


> No way man! if u told me I could have sorted you out! I have one, not really spare but it just means that my WD would need to go without for a few days. No biggie really, was going to use the spare one in the new viv so that I can set it up and let the silicone dry properly....
> 
> I could have sent it last weekend..... M8 if u need anything give me a shout, I don't have much but got a couple if things that I could see about giving on loan.... No promises though, but in future just ask man.


 
I will do  I just like trying to sort things out myself lol:blush: not had any problems so far.

and then one:devil: comes along.
I still need one  but I am not sure if it will do much good now, the damage has already been done because I am an idiot.:bash: and just kept waiting and messaging and waiting some more.

Hopefully paypal will sort it out for me though, see what I have got in the ban k tomorrow.


----------



## 111mattin111

There's a rhino iguana for sale at the pet shop near me for £895 lol beautiful looking, 

Salazare I have a spare uv starter if you wanna borrow it? It's what was in yoda's tank, if you do drop me a pm n we can sort something out.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

111mattin111 said:


> There's a rhino iguana for sale at the pet shop near me for £895 lol beautiful looking,
> 
> Salazare I have a spare uv starter if you wanna borrow it? It's what was in yoda's tank, if you do drop me a pm n we can sort something out.


 
that would be awesome mate  but I need to see what dosh I have in the bank first as I won't take anything for nothing if that makes sense, even on a loan.: victory:


----------



## jimmy62alan

*could we vote to start a new Iguana thread*

If we all vote to start a new thread, and if everyone can keep to educating us new to reptiles I think it should go along nicely. Said he fingers crossed, i hope to learn a hell of alot from you guys about Igs and if theres no threads on Igs how can us newby's learn.
Just a bit of a side tracking, I've paid for the Grandson Beardy today and I'll have the Viv set up by Saturday so I'll pickup Mr Beardy and put him in his new home on Saturday all being well.
ALAN


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

jimmy62alan said:


> If we all vote to start a new thread, and if everyone can keep to educating us new to reptiles I think it should go along nicely. Said he fingers crossed, i hope to learn a hell of alot from you guys about Igs and if theres no threads on Igs how can us newby's learn.
> Just a bit of a side tracking, I've paid for the Grandson Beardy today and I'll have the Viv set up by Saturday so I'll pickup Mr Beardy and put him in his new home on Saturday all being well.
> ALAN


 
ask the questions and they get answerd :no1: problem is with iggys there is lots of answers to one aspect, its then up to you to decide which choice to take.

hundreds of methods to tame, many products to choose from, many dietry options apart from the basics of staples.: victory:


----------



## lovemysnakes

hitmanout2007 said:


> if i had a UV starter i will have sent it to you for free but i not got 1 to give i got viv thermostat thats about it wish i had like to help anyone out :2thumb:


you said you have thermostats - any dimming or matt stats your willing to sell? i dont need it urgently just bought a couple second hand and they were naff! they work.....just not very accurate at all so im nervous about them. 


sal, so sorry to hear your going through a rough time. remember all things pass. im in a bit of the same situation at the moment. lea needs to go back to the vets but i just havnt got the money. its playing on my mind constantly and i feel awful. ive never financially struggled before so this is all new to me  ive spend hundreds on her but would happily spend much more but i also have to keep a roof over my head and electric on the meter! 

things are pretty bad for everyone at the moment i think.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

lovemysnakes said:


> you said you have thermostats - any dimming or matt stats your willing to sell? i dont need it urgently just bought a couple second hand and they were naff! they work.....just not very accurate at all so im nervous about them.
> 
> 
> sal, so sorry to hear your going through a rough time. remember all things pass. im in a bit of the same situation at the moment. lea needs to go back to the vets but i just havnt got the money. its playing on my mind constantly and i feel awful. ive never financially struggled before so this is all new to me  ive spend hundreds on her but would happily spend much more but i also have to keep a roof over my head and electric on the meter!
> 
> things are pretty bad for everyone at the moment i think.


 
Yeah thanks Ems, mattin is helping me out today although I am not going to be in when he arrives which is a shame considering it would be great to meet the chap.

Not too many people around like him.: victory: and a big thankyou to him too.
as said people are finding it hard to start off with, let alone without being riped off.

that other guy contacted me and said he will send it out for free and allow the paypal refund to go through... but at the cost of my water dragons life! and now Becky has been Diagnosed with the beginnings of MBD.

It is still no good to me because I am still then going to be waiting a few days for it to arrive and I don't and no longer have a few days, I think I have been patient enough.

Although he admited he was wrong and I am happy he is sending it out now it has deeply hurt me that this person is someon I helped out alot! and even stuck up for on the forum.

but as said its sorted and we'll see if anything comes of it.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

jimmy62alan said:


> If we all vote to start a new thread, and if everyone can keep to educating us new to reptiles I think it should go along nicely. Said he fingers crossed, i hope to learn a hell of alot from you guys about Igs and if theres no threads on Igs how can us newby's learn.
> Just a bit of a side tracking, I've paid for the Grandson Beardy today and I'll have the Viv set up by Saturday so I'll pickup Mr Beardy and put him in his new home on Saturday all being well.
> ALAN



Salazare started a forum on animal care... I am am a Mod on there along with a few other knowledgable keepers and of course Salz is the Admin.

U can ask on here for help in the threads, PM one of us or, go on to the other fourm... Or all 3 lol... 

Plenty of help out there but there is nothing worse than bad advice, just be careful what you read. Evaluate everything you read and evaluate it again.

The link should be in my sig for the other forum.... But I may have accidently have deteted it when ranting about how bad the Blackberry handsets are!


----------



## Rojugi

Right, I have a confession: I KEEP MY IGUANA ON ORCHID BARK

and furthermore, I have seen my iguana eating bits of that bark.

We're always reading that if iguanas eat their substrate they can get impactions, but I've come up with my own theory: my iggy tends to have a nibble at the bark just before taking a massive dump (the kind where if she could talk she'd be grunting like a man pushing a mattress up a spiral staircase), which makes me think that eating bark is an instinctive thing and it actually helps to get things moving when she's a bit constipated. So maybe the cause and effect of eating bark and being impacted are the wrong way around?


----------



## lovemysnakes

interesting thought. i know that some herbivores eat clay which does this. 

sal how long did becky go without uvb lighting? im just wondering how quickly mbd can kick in?


----------



## jimmy62alan

*Forums*

I have signed up for Sals forum, there was a bit of a problem getting logged in but Sal sorted it out for me.
I do like to have various pools of information to dabble in and you do get a lot of stuff as you say that is misleading.
I was on preloved pets last night sorting out peoples bird problems and later found a guy having problems with his chameleon and give him this link, Sals link and the Viv forum link. I will only suggest links that I have respect for and you guys do get a few brownie points in my book.
ALAN


----------



## Bexzini

Rojugi said:


> Right, I have a confession: I KEEP MY IGUANA ON ORCHID BARK
> 
> and furthermore, I have seen my iguana eating bits of that bark.
> 
> We're always reading that if iguanas eat their substrate they can get impactions, but I've come up with my own theory: my iggy tends to have a nibble at the bark just before taking a massive dump (the kind where if she could talk she'd be grunting like a man pushing a mattress up a spiral staircase), which makes me think that eating bark is an instinctive thing and it actually helps to get things moving when she's a bit constipated. So maybe the cause and effect of eating bark and being impacted are the wrong way around?


Cats eat grass to aid digestion, so why the heck not! Your theory could be correct and I personally cannot see any other advantageous point of this behaviour, so maybe you are correct


----------



## si_man306

Seems i've missed a lot over the last few weeks! :gasp:

For what it's worth, I use the Exoterra SolarGlo 125w blub in my viv and have had mixed experiences, i'll list them as there's a fair bit of info on here already and it'll be easier to read 

1) Yoshi (Green ig) loves it and sits under it very happily when it's on to bask- clearly can detect UV etc.

2) On 12hrs/day, provides enough heat in summer (7ftx6ftx4ft viv), I have a ceramic to top up the heat in the winter/ for night warmth. Ceramic is then on habistat, allowing a top up to required temp (SolarGlo only results in ~25 degrees C? So you get your stat control anyway up to the ~30-32 degrees required).

3) You need to change them every 6 months to maintain UV (so even if it lasted a year you should have changed it anyway )

First one lasted the 6 months, then second blew when I introduced humidifier at ~3 months (~80% max humidity during the day). ~4 months with the new one so far so good.

4) I tend to hunt for discounts and have found these blubs down to ~£33 if you hunt (£50 if you don't).

5) They do a 160w version if you want more heat/ bigger viv.

6) 12-18" penetration depth better than most blubs (from what I researched both by users testing them and retailers)

7) I'll ditto what others have said about the sun, when outside he clearly relishes the extra oomph of the sun's warmth and UV production that no bulb can perfectly replicate (please see human orange fake tans for proof:lol2


I'm sticking with the bulb for now but fear tubes may have to be bought if the humidity continues to blow them but this has been fine so far touch wood. Never had an issue with them being blown when knocked (which it has been a fair bit!), only real concern is setting up a good metal cage/ lamp around it. Yoshi got into the habit of trying to climb on the lamp some time ago and it took a while to discourage him- a cage is vital with the heat produced.

Salazare- what starter are you after? I'm sure I have a couple knocking about, or at least some spares, maybe I can help? If not, i'd buy one somewhere else next day delivery and re-sell the one that arrives (if it ever does). Good luck!


----------



## si_man306

lovemysnakes said:


> you said you have thermostats - any dimming or matt stats your willing to sell? i dont need it urgently just bought a couple second hand and they were naff! they work.....just not very accurate at all so im nervous about them.
> 
> 
> sal, so sorry to hear your going through a rough time. remember all things pass. im in a bit of the same situation at the moment. lea needs to go back to the vets but i just havnt got the money. its playing on my mind constantly and i feel awful. ive never financially struggled before so this is all new to me  ive spend hundreds on her but would happily spend much more but i also have to keep a roof over my head and electric on the meter!
> 
> things are pretty bad for everyone at the moment i think.


Sorry to hear that. Why don't you get some insurance? Mine's through exoticdirect.com and costs £100/year or £9 a month. It's really not too much compared to the overall cost of keeping animals and it gives you total peace of mind. Even if you have to see a specialist when referred from your local vet, which then costs a min of £500 you're totally covered. 

Not associated with them in any way but with a vet nurse fiancee i've seen how expensive the bills can get :gasp:


----------



## lovemysnakes

si_man306 said:


> Seems i've missed a lot over the last few weeks! :gasp:
> 
> For what it's worth, I use the Exoterra SolarGlo 120w blub in my viv and have had mixed experiences, i'll list them as there's a fair bit of info on here already and it'll be easier to read
> 
> 1) Yoshi (Green ig) loves it and sits under it very happily when it's on to bask- clearly can detect UV etc.
> 
> 2) On 12hrs/day, provides enough heat in summer (7ftx6ftx4ft viv), I have a ceramic to top up the heat in the winter/ for night warmth. Ceramic is then on habistat, allowing a top up to required temp (SolarGlo only results in ~25 degrees C? So you get your stat control anyway up to the ~30-32 degrees required).
> 
> 3) You need to change them every 6 months to maintain UV (so even if it lasted a year you should have changed it anyway )
> 
> First one lasted the 6 months, then second blew when I introduced humidifier at ~3 months (~80% max humidity during the day). ~4 months with the new one so far so good.
> 
> 4) I tend to hunt for discounts and have found these blubs down to ~£33 if you hunt (£50 if you don't).
> 
> 5) They do a 160w version if you want more heat/ bigger viv.
> 
> 6) 12-18" penetration depth better than most blubs (from what I researched both by users testing them and retailers)
> 
> 7) I'll ditto what others have said about the sun, when outside he clearly relishes the extra oomph of the sun's warmth and UV production that no bulb can perfectly replicate (please see human orange fake tans for proof:lol2
> 
> 
> I'm sticking with the bulb for now but fear tubes may have to be bought if the humidity continues to blow them but this has been fine so far touch wood. Never had an issue with them being blown when knocked (which it has been a fair bit!), only real concern is setting up a good metal cage/ lamp around it. Yoshi got into the habit of trying to climb on the lamp some time ago and it took a while to discourage him- a cage is vital with the heat produced.
> 
> Salazare- what starter are you after? I'm sure I have a couple knocking about, or at least some spares, maybe I can help? If not, i'd buy one somewhere else next day delivery and re-sell the one that arrives (if it ever does). Good luck!


 
ive done a lot of reading and the solarglo are the worst on the market. performance wise and the spectrum they give off is on the narrow side so not so great for larger species like igs.


----------



## lovemysnakes

si_man306 said:


> Sorry to hear that. Why don't you get some insurance? Mine's through exoticdirect.com and costs £100/year or £9 a month. It's really not too much compared to the overall cost of keeping animals and it gives you total peace of mind. Even if you have to see a specialist when referred from your local vet, which then costs a min of £500 you're totally covered.
> 
> Not associated with them in any way but with a vet nurse fiancee i've seen how expensive the bills can get :gasp:


ive looked at insurance and because chuckwalla iguanas are so rare, the prices rocket! and i have three and plan to have many more -it just doesnt seem to make sense financially. 

thank for the advice though


----------



## si_man306

lovemysnakes said:


> ive done a lot of reading and the solarglo are the worst on the market. performance wise and the spectrum they give off is on the narrow side so not so great for larger species like igs.


Interesting you say that as I trawled through hours of web pages and found page after page of contrasting material. What frustrates me is that there is very little independant testing done on the UV output at different distances and with different ages of MVB (more info seems available for tubes although they always seem to underperform any MVB). Most of the 'reviews' I just wouldn't trust as the manufacturers are selling something you can't see, so will always attempt to boost sales by saying that theirs is the best. Did you find any independant info? If a pet shop for example had some UV tested details (like that discussed earlier ont he arcadia T5's) that would be excellent.

I'm aware MegaRay have a great rep but I dug into the details as best I could trying to see if the extra 50% cost was worth it or if it offered anything more and essentially just ended up in a complete mess as it seemed everyone was contradicting one another.

It's a shame that a technology which (in the right conditions) could be ideal is so unclear to those wanting the best for their pets.


----------



## si_man306

lovemysnakes said:


> ive looked at insurance and because chuckwalla iguanas are so rare, the prices rocket! and i have three and plan to have many more -it just doesnt seem to make sense financially.
> 
> thank for the advice though


Ah fair enough, thats a shame  We have 3 cats and their insurance is nearly the same as my health insurance (which I don't go for as ironically I can't afford it!).


----------



## si_man306

new ExoTerra Solar Glo test results are sub par

Bearded Dragon . org • View topic - Unfortunate News regarding Solar Glo MVB

Thats a very thorough independant test on the solarglo- interestingly, the old bulbs (which would have been tested when I started buying them) have a good UV range/ output but then the newer ones are very low. From the appearance of mine i've still got the older type but from those results it just shows you what a minefield it is as the newer bulbs are awful and do not match their stated specs despite the same packaging.

Further, it seems MegaRay bulbs have been blowing too easily (within days) and the company is trying to resolve the issues (and the suppliers are out of stock anyway- perhaps waiting to resolve the issues first) leaving pretty much the only branded option as the ZooMed Powersun 160w which is £56. Great!...


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rojugi said:


> Right, I have a confession: I KEEP MY IGUANA ON ORCHID BARK
> 
> and furthermore, I have seen my iguana eating bits of that bark.
> 
> We're always reading that if iguanas eat their substrate they can get impactions, but I've come up with my own theory: my iggy tends to have a nibble at the bark just before taking a massive dump (the kind where if she could talk she'd be grunting like a man pushing a mattress up a spiral staircase), which makes me think that eating bark is an instinctive thing and it actually helps to get things moving when she's a bit constipated. So maybe the cause and effect of eating bark and being impacted are the wrong way around?


 
Okay... right. , we used bark for years and years and never had any issues. But what is needed to be put into perspective. is that iguanas (even in the largrest setups) are not garunteed to act natural.

Some will adapt to the surroundings and begin to act in an un-natural way, which is why we hear about impaction in iguanas in captivity, admitedly you are the only owner I have ever herd this come from.

When you confine iguanas to spaces they become aggresive due to the fact they cannot evade human hands whereas in the wild they can, they are forced to eat out of a bowl etc and keeping bark in with an iguana may or maynot be a problem.

Iguanas like most lizards lick their surroundings so when confined it kind of becomes a mitiagated thing.

When using bark I recomend only using the largest types of bark such as the [email protected] stuff, if I was you I am gonna be hones since you have observed it with your own eyes, either change the bark to something bigger as it can't be swallowed as much OR! don't use it at all.

Some people often confuse iguanas eating bark by them eating their own poop? yes they do it naturally (mainly young ones) and in captivity if their poop is the only poop to be found they will eat it.

There is always the risk that something could happen you did not intend but personally I would take into account my observation and not take the chance.

Asses the risk and make an informed choice on that risk.



si_man306 said:


> Salazare- what starter are you after? I'm sure I have a couple knocking about, or at least some spares, maybe I can help? If not, i'd buy one somewhere else next day delivery and re-sell the one that arrives (if it ever does). Good luck!


Thanks mate
111Mattin111 is a great guy, he has very very kindly droped me off an arcadia tube and starter unit so I can now get my animal seen too.
Very much appreciated and the guy deserves great credit, he rescued an iguana, done almost everything he could with it, and has since in a way possibly saved one of my own animals.

Becky will have her UVB.

So peeps
genuineley if he appears on the thread, give him a big thankyou and he deserves the credit so many people do not on this forum, he has and does care greatly for his animals and has proven he cares for other peoples too.

My mother embarrised me though... out of all the iguanas shes handled she is scared of Albus:bash::lol2: (whatever)


Ems when you read this, it is difficult to say for certain because when I took becky in she had no history, I just had the call to pick her up.
She had UVB when I took her in, origonally the UV starter I orderd was supposed to be for the iguana, but it still had not arrived on the date agreed to pick Albus up, so I had to imprivise.

In that time.... Beckys health has severely droped and it may have been a case of she had not been offerd it before hand? I dont know in honesty.
Either way they are all sorted now.


----------



## abadi

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Okay... right. , we used bark for years and years and never had any issues. But what is needed to be put into perspective. is that iguanas (even in the largrest setups) are not garunteed to act natural.
> 
> Some will adapt to the surroundings and begin to act in an un-natural way, which is why we hear about impaction in iguanas in captivity, admitedly you are the only owner I have ever herd this come from.
> 
> When you confine iguanas to spaces they become aggresive due to the fact they cannot evade human hands whereas in the wild they can, they are forced to eat out of a bowl etc and keeping bark in with an iguana may or maynot be a problem.
> 
> Iguanas like most lizards lick their surroundings so when confined it kind of becomes a mitiagated thing.
> 
> When using bark I recomend only using the largest types of bark such as the [email protected] stuff, if I was you I am gonna be hones since you have observed it with your own eyes, either change the bark to something bigger as it can't be swallowed as much OR! don't use it at all.
> 
> Some people often confuse iguanas eating bark by them eating their own poop? yes they do it naturally (mainly young ones) and in captivity if their poop is the only poop to be found they will eat it.
> 
> There is always the risk that something could happen you did not intend but personally I would take into account my observation and not take the chance.
> 
> Asses the risk and make an informed choice on that risk.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate
> 111Mattin111 is a great guy, he has very very kindly droped me off an arcadia tube and starter unit so I can now get my animal seen too.
> Very much appreciated and the guy deserves great credit, he rescued an iguana, done almost everything he could with it, and has since in a way possibly saved one of my own animals.
> 
> *Becky* will have her UVB.
> 
> So peeps
> genuineley if he appears on the thread, give him a big thankyou and he deserves the credit so many people do not on this forum, he has and does care greatly for his animals and has proven he cares for other peoples too.
> 
> My mother embarrised me though... out of all the iguanas shes handled she is scared of Albus:bash::lol2: (whatever)
> 
> 
> Ems when you read this, it is difficult to say for certain because when I took becky in she had no history, I just had the call to pick her up.
> She had UVB when I took her in, origonally the UV starter I orderd was supposed to be for the iguana, but it still had not arrived on the date agreed to pick Albus up, so I had to imprivise.
> 
> In that time.... *Beckys* health has severely droped and it may have been a case of she had not been offerd it before hand? I dont know in honesty.
> Either way they are all sorted now.


Sorry to sound like a gypsy but what exactly is Becky?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

abadi said:


> Sorry to sound like a gypsy but what exactly is Becky?


She is my female water dragon.


----------



## hitmanout2007

hi as i can see from the post about bark i was told bark is okay to be used in vivs as long as it is with humus brick as if thay fall its a softer landing for them so i found just useing humus brick on its own without the bark as i found useing bark causes more bugs in the viv so i just use the humus brick on its own and if there was sping tails n other bugs in the viv n the iggys decide to eat them then thay not veggys from my point ov view but yet again thats my point but iv only just started out wiv iggys so i could be doin it all wrong. i use the megaray bulb and had no problems with it


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

hitmanout2007 said:


> hi as i can see from the post about bark i was told bark is okay to be used in vivs as long as it is with humus brick as if thay fall its a softer landing for them so i found just useing humus brick on its own without the bark as i found useing bark causes more bugs in the viv so i just use the humus brick on its own and if there was sping tails n other bugs in the viv n the iggys decide to eat them then thay not veggys from my point ov view but yet again thats my point but iv only just started out wiv iggys so i could be doin it all wrong. i use the megaray bulb and had no problems with it


 
Iguanas are supposed to be herbivores, but like all animals they are oppurtunists too, they take advantage of their surroundings in whatever way they can.

Occasionally in the wild they do end up eating the wrong thing, and have died from it.

I have herd stories of iguanas eating bikini tops? does that make them a clothivore? 

their digestion is meant to be for plant matter, something colourfil will attract them and as said confining them to spaces in captivity causes them to act un-naturally.: victory:

as an oppurtunist they will eat what ever they can get their mouths on, it does not mean it is okay or for that matter should be done.


----------



## 111mattin111

Salazare have you managed to get any pics of Albus up yet? I think everyone should see what a little beauty he is


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

111mattin111 said:


> Salazare have you managed to get any pics of Albus up yet? I think everyone should see what a little beauty he is


thanks mate, and yes he is in the lizard section pics  :no1: he is a lovely iguana, once again thankyou so much for your help mate and I meant what I said.:no1:

the thread is named salazares iguana Albus or something lol
bexzini put them up for me.: victory:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...548-salazares-iguana-albus-7.html#post8907874


----------



## 111mattin111

Just seen the thread mate, that's ok just happy to help you out


----------



## abadi

More pictures please :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

abadi said:


> More pictures please :2thumb:


 
bex has them... even I am waiting for her to put them up lol:blush:


----------



## Bexzini

Salazare Slytherin said:


> bex has them... even I am waiting for her to put them up lol:blush:


Impatient people lmao, am doing it now  apoligies that it has not been done sooner I have been at work


----------



## gaz0123

DIXXIE havnt spoke in ages


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

gaz0123 said:


> DIXXIE havnt spoke in ages


hey dude long time no speak!:no1:
How are things.: victory:

iggys okay?
I remember all those many years ago when we had an iggy thread lol.... the amount of arguments on it was untrue LMAO.


----------



## gaz0123

Salazare Slytherin said:


> hey dude long time no speak!:no1:
> How are things.: victory:
> 
> iggys okay?


been a while yeah lol, things are good into birds of prey now should be getting a pair of tawnies from a rescue center soon

iggy is fine still not looking as filled out as he could be but he always eats, high motabolism maybe?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

gaz0123 said:


> been a while yeah lol, things are good into birds of prey now should be getting a pair of tawnies from a rescue center soon
> 
> iggy is fine still not looking as filled out as he could be but he always eats, high motabolism maybe?


Yes possibly? as long is he is not underweight I am sure he will catch up 
a few of ours didnt look like they were putting on weight for years.

Yeah I remember you saying about birds of prey?
Did you ever manage to find your owl?


----------



## gaz0123

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Yes possibly? as long is he is not underweight I am sure he will catch up
> a few of ours didnt look like they were putting on weight for years.
> 
> Yeah I remember you saying about birds of prey?
> Did you ever manage to find your owl?


think it was 2 months ago i got a phone call at 4pm from someone saying they had seen my owl near a pub( thought this was weird as she hunts at night) went over with net chick and glove, saw a female barn owl sitting next to my missing poster she flew off down the road managed to catch her got her back to mine to find out she was a wild one, (raises more questions of how i could get close enough to catch it) but before i could release it it had died, probably from a mouse or rat that had eaten poison or something, it had no wild bop rings on so i took it over to a field and buried it, such a shame as you dont see many barn owls around my area, you see tawnies, redkites here but not many barns,( just like to say i didnt cause excess stress to the owl or do anything to bring death onto the bird) but the otherday i saw my barn owl fly past my window but im on crutches atm so i couldnt go out to get her, saw her again yesterday again near my house but being on crutches couldnt get her, seems she is getting closer to home but not sure which one


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

gaz0123 said:


> think it was 2 months ago i got a phone call at 4pm from someone saying they had seen my owl near a pub( thought this was weird as she hunts at night) went over with net chick and glove, saw a female barn owl sitting next to my missing poster she flew off down the road managed to catch her got her back to mine to find out she was a wild one, (raises more questions of how i could get close enough to catch it) but before i could release it it had died, probably from a mouse or rat that had eaten poison or something, it had no wild bop rings on so i took it over to a field and buried it, such a shame as you dont see many barn owls around my area, you see tawnies, redkites here but not many barns,( just like to say i didnt cause excess stress to the owl or do anything to bring death onto the bird) but the otherday i saw my barn owl fly past my window but im on crutches atm so i couldnt go out to get her, saw her again yesterday again near my house but being on crutches couldnt get her, seems she is getting closer to home but not sure which one


 
yeah mate... that is awesome and sorry to hear about ickle owl.
I don't know a great deal about birds of prey anyways and birds as a rule are me mams thing and not mine lol.

I suppose she is healthy if she is thriving mate? fingers crossed and I hope you get her back.


----------



## gaz0123

my parents just think she is gone now, told them i saw her close to home they said yeah right she will be miles away.. lol, my girlfriend is also on the look for a harris hawk for me after i have another enclosure done, what you been up to lately?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

gaz0123 said:


> my parents just think she is gone now, told them i saw her close to home they said yeah right she will be miles away.. lol, my girlfriend is also on the look for a harris hawk for me after i have another enclosure done, what you been up to lately?


the joys of taming yet another iguana.... I have been bitten, whiped, scratched more times than I can ever remember.
but he is learning.

He is quite literally getting 4 hours a day with me and we go out in the garden for a little while too when the sun decides to pop out. also good for his UVB too.

he is eating well etc.
I got him from reptilerescueden.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

more pics are up on albus album in the pics section guys, admitedly one isnt him, just a rescue iggy, me and my nephew lol.


----------



## lovemysnakes

si_man306 said:


> Interesting you say that as I trawled through hours of web pages and found page after page of contrasting material. What frustrates me is that there is very little independant testing done on the UV output at different distances and with different ages of MVB (more info seems available for tubes although they always seem to underperform any MVB). Most of the 'reviews' I just wouldn't trust as the manufacturers are selling something you can't see, so will always attempt to boost sales by saying that theirs is the best. Did you find any independant info? If a pet shop for example had some UV tested details (like that discussed earlier ont he arcadia T5's) that would be excellent.
> 
> I'm aware MegaRay have a great rep but I dug into the details as best I could trying to see if the extra 50% cost was worth it or if it offered anything more and essentially just ended up in a complete mess as it seemed everyone was contradicting one another.
> 
> It's a shame that a technology which (in the right conditions) could be ideal is so unclear to those wanting the best for their pets.





si_man306 said:


> new ExoTerra Solar Glo test results are sub par
> 
> Bearded Dragon . org • View topic - Unfortunate News regarding Solar Glo MVB
> 
> Thats a very thorough independant test on the solarglo- interestingly, the old bulbs (which would have been tested when I started buying them) have a good UV range/ output but then the newer ones are very low. From the appearance of mine i've still got the older type but from those results it just shows you what a minefield it is as the newer bulbs are awful and do not match their stated specs despite the same packaging.
> 
> Further, it seems MegaRay bulbs have been blowing too easily (within days) and the company is trying to resolve the issues (and the suppliers are out of stock anyway- perhaps waiting to resolve the issues first) leaving pretty much the only branded option as the ZooMed Powersun 160w which is £56. Great!...


 
you are forgetting arcadia no? 

i personally feel power sun are great and well worth the money for larger enclosures. if i was going to upgrade my mvb then i would go to powersun, however i dont feel an upgrade is needed with the arcadia t5 tubes in use as well as their mvb. 

i felt that from the research i had done, the outstanding customer service and the low price, arcadia were the best all rounder. 

i feel that as much as people like the idea of mvbs, that in most set ups it makes more sense to go with arcadia t5 tubes as they are made to be able to cope with humidity and a CHE, reptile rad, filament bulb, AHS or the like. 

if you have the tube beside the basking element you are getting the same as what a mvb offers but with much less complication?

as i said arcadia mvbs are very durable in a dessert set up in my experience. and you can rely on their customer services to deal with any problems you have very quickly and professionally. 
in fact, i think i had extra special treatment when one of my t5s blew when turning it on (these things happen occassionally) and i have also heard about the megaray on several occassions. 

many suppliers of the solarglo i have spoken to informed me that they get countless returns due to them blowing. 

it is incredibly difficult to make sense of the products avaliable to us on the market because there are no laws dictating that they must be accurate in their advertising. 

i feel it is for the animal welfare agencies to push for laws on advertising with reptile lighting products (all animal products really) as the lighting directly impacts the welfare, health and safety of the reptile. 

but we live in a world where even we do not know what is in our food? how can we expect big money making establishments to be honest regarding our pets when they cant do it for our families? 

i thought long and hard about investing a lot of time and effort into contacting manufactorers, parliament and experts in the field of reptiles as i have some political links. however it is not a realistic aim at this time to expect changes to take place. 

this is however something i will be working on in the future.


----------



## 111mattin111

Ok been thinking how we could help new people with setups, in abit more detail, so if everyone filled out this it would give newbies abit more choice:

So questions:

Size of viv?
Size &age of iguana?
Type of stats used?
Type & watt of basking bulb? And how many?
Size & type of uv bulb/tube?
Ceramic bulb used?
Humidifier used? & what type?
Substrate used? 

Any extras such as waterfalls, backgrounds, ect

Don't know if this has been done before, but if people with an iggy fill it out when newbies come to do there research they could look at this, and make there own disision on what to use.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

111mattin111 said:


> Ok been thinking how we could help new people with setups, in abit more detail, so if everyone filled out this it would give newbies abit more choice:
> 
> So questions:
> 
> Size of viv? height same as me (for taming and mutual ground) 3.5ft in legnth.
> Size &age of iguana? I am told 18 months old
> Type of stats used? Pulse or dimming, depending on how I want the future setup, currently I am using a pulse.
> Type & watt of basking bulb? And how many? 60w ceramic. and a spot bulb 40w
> Size & type of uv bulb/tube? reptiglo due to be changed next month.
> Ceramic bulb used? yes
> Humidifier used? & what type? yes, a small one I picked up for £15 on ebay. have no idea what type it is, I will check though lol.
> Substrate used? currently at the moment none, just newspaper as he is still being looked at for problems and there may be other health issues yet to show themselves.
> 
> Any extras such as waterfalls, backgrounds, ect
> I intend to use a fogger, waterfalls are good providing you wash them everyday, especially for young iggys BUT not so much for the adults, I would use one but I am too lazy!
> 
> Don't know if this has been done before, but if people with an iggy fill it out when newbies come to do there research they could look at this, and make there own disision on what to use.


I think this was a fantastic idea.

3 months I will be setting up Albus's permanent home, in the mean time I am just using the smaller setup to get him used to me at a mutual ground.
He gets his enrichement by using the next door (built in cuboard I converted into a jungle gym with pastic mesh, trelice and a toy long snake which all cost me less than a tenner, I had a few spare plastic plants around too.

Next time you come up my way mate and you get your next iggy, remind me about plants, I can get loads for really cheap, bigger and better than the rep shops too.


----------



## abadi

I don't use a ceramic tbh, maybe because my enclosure is not very large as my ig is yet a juvenile but having a ceramic would defo overheat, i have a 60w bulb with reflector and it gives off a nice amount of heat over the basking spot, but i will indeed have to get one of these when i upgrade not very soon.

I have used both reptisun from zoo med and reptiglo from exo-terra and they both do the same job, only that the reptiglos are cheaper :Na_Na_Na_Na:.

Salazare,, what is the size of the permanet home you're building?


----------



## abadi

111mattin111 said:


> Ok been thinking how we could help new people with setups, in abit more detail, so if everyone filled out this it would give newbies abit more choice:
> 
> So questions:
> 
> Size of viv? 3 ft tall, to be upgraded
> Size &age of iguana? juvenile
> Type of stats used? pulse
> Type & watt of basking bulb? And how many? 60 watt bulb w/reflector one does the job
> Size & type of uv bulb/tube? reptiglo/reptisun
> Ceramic bulb used? not now...
> Humidifier used? & what type? zoo med repti fogger & pressure sprayer
> Substrate used? newspaper
> 
> Any extras such as waterfalls, backgrounds, ect?
> waterfalls make a mess, mine is hard to clean because it was designed for ornamental use so it's not used anymore!, a SIMPLE background of polystyrene for climbing, job done.
> 
> Don't know if this has been done before, but if people with an iggy fill it out when newbies come to do there research they could look at this, and make there own disision on what to use.


Would do with more info,,, diet etc.. :no1:


----------



## abadi

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I think this was a fantastic idea.
> 
> 3 months I will be setting up Albus's permanent home, in the mean time I am just using the smaller setup to get him used to me at a mutual ground.
> *He gets his enrichement by using the next door (built in cuboard I converted into a jungle gym with pastic mesh, trelice and a toy long snake which all cost me less than a tenner, I had a few spare plastic plants around too.*
> 
> Next time you come up my way mate and you get your next iggy, remind me about plants, I can get loads for really cheap, bigger and better than the rep shops too.


Now i really want to see that! : victory:, i want to make something like that in the near future, as i have a BIG amount of spare plastic mesh.


----------



## 111mattin111

abadi said:


> Would do with more info,,, diet etc.. :no1:



We could do a diet one but I thought diet is so highly debated/wrote about, and also thought setup ect can be a mine field with so many products out there, but this way setups are tried and tested


----------



## Andy84

I would love an iguana myself...however, they are quite hard work aren't they? I have mainly kept leos but I would be keen to take a step up and have a challenge.


----------



## 111mattin111

Andy84 said:


> I would love an iguana myself...however, they are quite hard work aren't they? I have mainly kept leos but I would be keen to take a step up and have a challenge.


I'd say yes and no, obviously they take the usual amount of work ie cleaning feeding ect, but the more work consists of things like enrichment, taming which can be a long hard process, when they come into season aswell is difficult, I suppose it all depends how much spare time you can devote to one and also how much research your willing to do, but like all iguanas would say that's the excitement of having one, and there more than worth the extra effort


----------



## Andy84

Well, I've enjoyed looking after the leos and we've ended up with about 8 or so. I'm happy to do research - I'm always online reading up about leos. However, I suppose I do have a bit of a concern about the taming side of things and in terms of how much space they need. Can they be really viscous or is that a bit of a myth?


----------



## si_man306

lovemysnakes said:


> you are forgetting arcadia no?
> 
> i personally feel power sun are great and well worth the money for larger enclosures. if i was going to upgrade my mvb then i would go to powersun, however i dont feel an upgrade is needed with the arcadia t5 tubes in use as well as their mvb.
> 
> i felt that from the research i had done, the outstanding customer service and the low price, arcadia were the best all rounder.
> 
> i feel that as much as people like the idea of mvbs, that in most set ups it makes more sense to go with arcadia t5 tubes as they are made to be able to cope with humidity and a CHE, reptile rad, filament bulb, AHS or the like.
> 
> if you have the tube beside the basking element you are getting the same as what a mvb offers but with much less complication?
> 
> as i said arcadia mvbs are very durable in a dessert set up in my experience. and you can rely on their customer services to deal with any problems you have very quickly and professionally.
> in fact, i think i had extra special treatment when one of my t5s blew when turning it on (these things happen occassionally) and i have also heard about the megaray on several occassions.
> 
> many suppliers of the solarglo i have spoken to informed me that they get countless returns due to them blowing.
> 
> it is incredibly difficult to make sense of the products avaliable to us on the market because there are no laws dictating that they must be accurate in their advertising.
> 
> i feel it is for the animal welfare agencies to push for laws on advertising with reptile lighting products (all animal products really) as the lighting directly impacts the welfare, health and safety of the reptile.
> 
> but we live in a world where even we do not know what is in our food? how can we expect big money making establishments to be honest regarding our pets when they cant do it for our families?
> 
> i thought long and hard about investing a lot of time and effort into contacting manufactorers, parliament and experts in the field of reptiles as i have some political links. however it is not a realistic aim at this time to expect changes to take place.
> 
> this is however something i will be working on in the future.


Whats the name of the arcadia MVB? Apologies for getting confused...AFAIK it's Zoomed powersun and megaray are their own company?

I agree with all of that though to be honest, I don't think in conditions of humidity anything like what they should be for an iguana, an MVB is the best all rounder. Especially in the winter when you need to have much better stat-control of the heat. I think once this one blows i'll take the hit and get the kit for the T5 tubes. Also they can be mounted better- having such a huge bulb dangling down into the viv when it's so hard to cage it is very impractical (exoterra handily don't supply any such cage for the front of the bulb which is very frustrating so I had to crudely attach a zoomed one with wire).


----------



## 111mattin111

Andy84 said:


> Well, I've enjoyed looking after the leos and we've ended up with about 8 or so. I'm happy to do research - I'm always online reading up about leos. However, I suppose I do have a bit of a concern about the taming side of things and in terms of how much space they need. Can they be really viscous or is that a bit of a myth?


Probably the best thing to do is give salazare a quick pm and ask him, they do whip and bite which of course can be nasty, and some iguanas never do tame, but saying that alot do aswell


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

abadi said:


> I don't use a ceramic tbh, maybe because my enclosure is not very large as my ig is yet a juvenile but having a ceramic would defo overheat, i have a 60w bulb with reflector and it gives off a nice amount of heat over the basking spot, but i will indeed have to get one of these when i upgrade not very soon.
> 
> I have used both reptisun from zoo med and reptiglo from exo-terra and they both do the same job, only that the reptiglos are cheaper :Na_Na_Na_Na:.
> 
> Salazare,, what is the size of the permanet home you're building?


It is gonna be a converted triple wardrobe.: victory:



abadi said:


> Now i really want to see that! : victory:, i want to make something like that in the near future, as i have a BIG amount of spare plastic mesh.


It sounds better than what it is abadi, it is actually really not going as planned. lol.
and I said no pics ontil it is finished lmao.


----------



## abadi

Salazare Slytherin said:


> It is gonna be a converted triple wardrobe.: victory:
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds better than what it is abadi, it is actually really not going as planned. lol.
> and I said no pics ontil it is finished lmao.


Excuse me i didn't know you said that but i defo want some progress pictures,, please? let bexzini do all the work on uploading pictures :whistling2:
:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

abadi said:


> Excuse me i didn't know you said that but i defo want some progress pictures,, please? let bexzini do all the work on uploading pictures :whistling2:
> :lol2::lol2:


I never share anything ontil they get finished :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## abadi

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I never share anything ontil they get finished :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:devil:


----------



## lovemysnakes

yeh my chucks vivs are not perfect yet so dont want to share until they are. think its only fair to show the finished product. 

theres only small decorative things i want to do, like putting nicer vents in and what not. im going to be using a roller blind on the stack too. bit of privacy for them and for when i get the snakes out in the reptile room.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

lovemysnakes said:


> yeh my chucks vivs are not perfect yet so dont want to share until they are. think its only fair to show the finished product.
> 
> theres only small decorative things i want to do, like putting nicer vents in and what not. im going to be using a roller blind on the stack too. bit of privacy for them and for when i get the snakes out in the reptile room.


 
thats what I mean ems, for the built in cuboard I was looking over at [email protected] this morning at those modern art pictures, I could infact buy a couple to give some psycological enrichment in the viv as if a background but cheaper if that makes sense.

they had some nice salad food and forest ones too.: victory:


----------



## lovemysnakes

i think images of food may be confusing? lol. 

though bright colours are certainly beneficial. as are different textures. my chucks have many textures in their vivariums and vertical climbs as well as other more typical climbing areas. 

the next thing im working on is making some caves made out of excuvator sand. the challange comes from creating a humid cave hide without bringing up the vivarium humidity. 

i have a few cool ideas about how i could do this. it will also help very much when it comes to breeding and egg laying


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

lovemysnakes said:


> i think images of food may be confusing? lol.
> 
> though bright colours are certainly beneficial. as are different textures. my chucks have many textures in their vivariums and vertical climbs as well as other more typical climbing areas.
> 
> the next thing im working on is making some caves made out of excuvator sand. the challange comes from creating a humid cave hide without bringing up the vivarium humidity.
> 
> i have a few cool ideas about how i could do this. it will also help very much when it comes to breeding and egg laying


 
Your probibly right but I have used them before in the past, the igs just lick them, relise there is nothing on them and move off to the proper food lol.. they know beleive me they know:gasp:

I did like the forest theme ones though.

It sounds awesome for the chucks ems.
I am no bloomin good with crafty stuff me, I get frustrated too easily.


----------



## Ssymess007

I may get laughed out this forum now but does anyone know of any blue iguanas for sale? Also I'm after an adult green or red iguana! Anyone any thoughts on were to try?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Ssymess007 said:


> I may get laughed out this forum now but does anyone know of any blue iguanas for sale? Also I'm after an adult green or red iguana! Anyone any thoughts on were to try?


 
Speak to this chap here.
Author of iguana morphs and he breeds them aslo I beleive.
Reptile Forums - View Profile: Iguanaroom
drop him a message and I am sure if anyone could help you, it would be him: victory:


----------



## lovemysnakes

Ssymess007 said:


> I may get laughed out this forum now but does anyone know of any blue iguanas for sale? Also I'm after an adult green or red iguana! Anyone any thoughts on were to try?


look on preloved and classifieds on here. i saw a lot of iguanas for sale on preloved when i looked yesterday. 



Salazare Slytherin said:


> Your probibly right but I have used them before in the past, the igs just lick them, relise there is nothing on them and move off to the proper food lol.. they know beleive me they know:gasp:
> 
> I did like the forest theme ones though.
> 
> It sounds awesome for the chucks ems.
> I am no bloomin good with crafty stuff me, I get frustrated too easily.


yeh i know, my chucks will bite the fake plants and realise that they are not food pretty quick lol. luckily they are unable to bite into the fake plants so nothing comes away into their mouth lol. 

i am pretty crafty but i lose motivation quickly. i made some fake rock hides using polystyrene and tile grout. coloured with acrylics and then varnished. they look really good but just one took me a month to finish lol. 

the ex' sand shouldnt take very long at all. im going to use artificial hides. for example two large exo terra hides, one will be upside down containg the sand and the other will be fitted on top of it. 
then there will be a round entrance hole. 

the other thing i thought about was using plastic piping like what you use for a toilet. i can decorate them on the outside with tile grout to give them a more natural look and then they will make a collection of tunnels and caves  

i dont think people realise how much time desert species spend under ground, there is something seriously missing if we can not provide desert species with damp sand hides as they would have naturally. 

chuckwallas have hides as high as 80% humidity in the wild, which obviously helps with shedding but i also suspect it helps with many other bodily functions such as deficating, breathing, hydration etc.

we all fear RI's so very much that we fail to acknowledge that humidity is a natural and significant part of many reptiles life, even those that populate the most arid conditions, if there is plant life, there is water!


----------



## Ssymess007

Many thanks Salazar


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

no problem dude.: victory:


----------



## lovemysnakes

im getting worried about the chucks, i think they are preparing to brumate


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

lovemysnakes said:


> im getting worried about the chucks, i think they are preparing to brumate


well ems, you probibly know how to deal with it better than anyone on here. if anyone can sort it, it is you x


----------



## lovemysnakes

yeh i know. its a pain in the backside having such rare reptiles sometimes! lol and even when i do talk to other keepers they often want advice from me or need it anyway. 

im currently ensuring their temps remain on the warmer side of the gradient and encouraging them to eat. im also trying to keep them active and well exercised with daily roaming and play. 
i build obstacle courses for them which they seem to love although recently loki hasnt been tempted by them... hes settling much earlier in the evenings 

lea however surprisingly is the only one that doesnt seem to be preparing for brumation although im sure she will change her habbits soon enough being that she must be WC. 

she has calmed down considerably though and doesnt scratch so much anymore. i think this is partly that shes settling into her vivarium and that i have placed decor in a manor which discourages digging at corners. she also has many more hiding spots now as i used to have artificial hides for her which she has no idea how to use! 

i trip to the builders yard sorted that all out though lol. its amazing what you can do with a few brick work air vents lol. perfect chuck hide outs! lol. 

im going to bath and weigh all the animals tomorrow, including the rabbits and dog which should be fun lol. 

lea is in such better form but i cant wait to get her to the vets, only a couple of weeks and my herp vet will be back from holiday and i will have the funds to spoil her with his time. 

i wonder if her broken claws will grow back, i doubt it but wishful thinking all the same. im going to have her claws cut down too as they are very long and im positive this is the reason they are breaking. 

she has plenty to wear them down on although she was placed on millet before i got her which would explain why they got to be that long in the first place! 

im pretty sure shes broken her tail too. almost like shes thought about dropping it a couple of times lol. its got two small kinks in it. and before you mention it, im positive its not mbd as she has perfect mobility and being that i believe her to be wc its quite unlikely. also the vet would have noticed this on previous visits. 

how long did your dragons go without uvb lighting sal? im just wondering how quickly mbd can become a concern? 

my chucks have plenty of uv lighting, thats where the majority of my funds have gone having three lots of everything! lol. 

hows albus getting on hun?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Albus is fine ems. thanks for asking.

For those people who have there doubts about handfeeding so soon 









Oh and this is a pic of a rescue iggy from years ago, I tamed it right down myself using the very same methods, do you guys really think I would let my nephew get so close to an iguana I didn't trust after the taming?
I was his age when I was introduced to iguanas, we didn't always know a great deal about them admitedly as there was no internet back then either. the above pic was only taken today.

l








and he had already getting used to the aspect of being picked up 4 months on. 
He found a fantastic new home in the end.

If your having difficulty handfeeding my advice is this... move slowly and deliberately, if he bites, or whacks his tail don't back away just persist nicely and calmly and then cry about the pain afterward :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I have had albus charge and bite my neck hundreds of times now, to be honest I just get used to it and tell him NO!
: victory: 

He has been okay today though.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

I have been advising this chap here on his iguana, his iguana "Grizz" only 2 days ago would not let him touch him
If your wandering about the enclosure they live on the other side of the world in the USA so the temps do seem to be okay.
Putting some Sal practice into place 8)
here is the result with only 2 days and 3 sessions.
Petting Grizz - YouTube
A FANTASTIC RESULT! A* :no1:

a little effort goes a bloomin long way  very well done to both of them.

The enclosure, lighting etc has already been questioned and has already began to make the changes if you follow the other vids


----------



## lovemysnakes

i do think its funny how they are all very much similar. 
although most iguana dont have the fear in the eyes like chuckwallas do. 
i think because they are larger and better equipt to defend themselves and are more accustomed to predators?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

lovemysnakes said:


> i do think its funny how they are all very much similar.
> although most iguana dont have the fear in the eyes like chuckwallas do.
> i think because they are larger and better equipt to defend themselves and are more accustomed to predators?


I tend too disagree, the green iguana is very very capible of showing fear, and as a result usually is what causes them to act defensively (often mistake for aggresion) the aggresion normally only comes into it around season time.

An iguana will do everything in its power to avoid your hands if it can.
For example running away or diving for cover in the most awquard hard to reach places in the viv.

Any iguana owner could probibly also tell you, there is an immediate difference in the way the eyes look from being scared to being aggresive to being tolerant of being touched.

They are equiped to defend themselves but in the wild (just like captivity) they would rather escape from you than fight you.

The difference is in captivity they are kept in a box, and therefore have nowhere really to run too.

From the moment an owner enters the enclosure of an iguana, it goes through all kinds of emotions, fear, anxiety, frustration, confusion etc and 9 times out of 10 the keeper is not even aware of it.

Take a human for example, a human placed into a corner, is put in a situation where he/she feels threatned, the instinct is their to fight or flight and in most cases the iguana will flight.

Now in that time, think as a human who is confronted with something they are scared of? how many emotions do you feel and thoughts go through your head? how many times have people just "reacted to a situation and then relised they done wrong? in some cases the iguana because of all the anxiety and fear and emotions may be caused to react without even knowing it is, and by the time it relises what it has done it is pretty much too late. lol.

they are pretty complex to understand, even for the expirienced, each iguana is different, and each one may need a different tactic for taming or becomming tolerant.

It is of course then up to the keeper to decide lol.

there is not much difference to animals and humans.
another outlook to take is we can't even trust other people so look at it from an iguanas point of view lol?


----------



## lovemysnakes

oh btw, i was talking about the posts by grizz lol. although there are a couple of things i might try differently


----------



## lovemysnakes

i still stand with the concept that chuckwallas are more fearful in general than green iguana and rhino iguana. 

this fear is demonstrated in many ways as you say.


changed fact to concept - wrong use of language


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

lovemysnakes said:


> i still stand with the concept that chuckwallas are more fearful in general than green iguana and rhino iguana.
> 
> this fear is demonstrated in many ways as you say.
> 
> 
> changed fact to concept - wrong use of language


Yeah you are possibly right, but I have not kept the chucks to compare the behavorial "fearful" difference myself?


----------



## lovemysnakes

indeed. 
the different between each individual however, regardless of sub species, is the more significant imo. 
from my experience green iguanas are the most actively agressive - be it fear fueled agression, seasonal or temprement. 

rhinos from what i have seen either tend to be one or the other, passive and fearful the majority of the time or agressive. 

chuckwallas are far more skittish than other iguanas though are less likely to lash out. tail whips and displays are used much more than biting though they will happily give you a good old chomp if aggrivated. 

just today i had to handle my female chuckwalla in order to provide treatment. 
i have concluded that it is much better to catch her unexpectantly than attempt to socialise her before treatment. 

she reacted very badly to this today! and if i had gotten my fingers in the way she would have chomped at me. 

her agression however is short lived which therefore inspires me to believe that is for the most part fear induced agression as left untouched but in my company no agression is demonstrated. 

she has gotten to a point now where 7/10 times she will allow me to stroke her sides, legs but never above her or behind. 

she is also comfortable leaning on my hand with her front legs though she will not approch me so this is done very tactfully. 

hand feeding is possible though her low appetite prevents much work being done in this respect. though flowers do the trick more often than not.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

I agree with many points ems, but this is what I mean, aggresion is only aggresion if it is deliberately aimed at the owner, alot of the time it is just defence (because it can't do what it does naturally) and many people mistake it for aggresion and the iguana "hating" them.

when I say deliberately I mean like as in (they decided to chase you up and down the street) whereas a provocitive intruding repsonse is not aggresion but defence.
In my eyes the both are very different things, having expirienced them both.

It annoys me in alot of ways when peeps refer to the green iggy as being aggresive, approach a wild iguana and it would much rather get away from you? that is not aggresion lol.

but I am just nit picking at that, but it does annoy me, I hear it so many times and it sort of becomes one of those oh they are definately that when they are not (if that makes sense)

in my expirience iguanas only deliberately chase... the owner when they provoke an intrusion on territory or when in season, which can sometimes mean an iguana literally chasing you around the home.

Iguanas just like most reptiles do just prefer to be left alone.

Now back in the shop I used to work in, there was 2 rhino iguanas and I can tell you this now... they were a complete different danger to the green iguana... different animal, completely different approach, and very different risks involved with "defensive rhinos" lol

I would love to have one, one day... but after that expirience it did make me think at the time, maybey I am not ready just yet:lol2:

I can understand their are probibly tame, nice, sociable, tolerant what ever you want to call it out there, I just have not came across one, but only came across 2 in my whole life and they didn't stay in the shop for very long, but lets just say I did get beaten up.

: victory:


----------



## lovemysnakes

lol indeed rhinos are very powerful and do pose a very real danger when the mood takes them. 

i believe that when an iguana is captive bred and socialised very early on and then kept with the same owner throughout maturity that it is much less likely to be a danger. 

to me rhino iguanas are very much like large cats/small dogs. though their behaviour is more difficult to read. 

i have been very fortunate to come across a few different rhino iguanas and would strongly not recommend them however if a person is willing to take on a rhino iguana as a young hatchling and dedicate masses of time, effort and money than the chances are that they will be rewarded. 

the problem starts with the breeders though as the first encounters are very signficant. 

when i have the resources i will most certainly be taking on a rhino iggy. though iguana iguana do not appeal to me in the same way. 

i would also love to take on some sauromalus hispidus, being very large sub species of the chuckwalla iguana family. being three times larger than sauromalus ater it will however be some time before i get this luxury.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

lovemysnakes said:


> lol indeed rhinos are very powerful and do pose a very real danger when the mood takes them.
> 
> i believe that when an iguana is captive bred and socialised very early on and then kept with the same owner throughout maturity that it is much less likely to be a danger.
> 
> to me rhino iguanas are very much like large cats/small dogs. though their behaviour is more difficult to read.
> 
> i have been very fortunate to come across a few different rhino iguanas and would strongly not recommend them however if a person is willing to take on a rhino iguana as a young hatchling and dedicate masses of time, effort and money than the chances are that they will be rewarded.
> 
> the problem starts with the breeders though as the first encounters are very signficant.
> 
> when i have the resources i will most certainly be taking on a rhino iggy. though iguana iguana do not appeal to me in the same way.
> 
> i would also love to take on some sauromalus hispidus, being very large sub species of the chuckwalla iguana family. being three times larger than sauromalus ater it will however be some time before i get this luxury.


 
Yes, I think to keep a rhino alot of considerations should be taken, there is a high price tag on them for many many reasons lol.
Some people have looked at me funny when I have said I am not ready for one just yet? honestly...:gasp: (the smiley is the closest I can get to a similar reaction) 

and my response is usually something along the lines of... you have not expirienced a rhino iggy have you? lol.

I bet they can be real good tame pets... in alot of ways I am glad there is a high price on them, if they were sold so low in price I am willing to bet we would have the green iguana rescue scenario at its height all over again.

A defensive rhino... my advice is get outta the way LMAO.

I feel I could accomplish alot more with the green iguana, and other lizards in the mean time, to reach the stage of getting a rhino eventually.

I never dive into anything which is potentially beyond my own skill to keep, I would much rather get those skills by taking my time with other similarly aggresive/defensive or semi tolerant animals and see where that takes me in the future.

Rephrase I will have one - one day, but not ontil I feel ready in myself to keep one.


----------



## lovemysnakes

and thats the perfect way to look at it. i personally at this moment wouldnt be ready for one but i know that i will be. 

im starting small and working my way up lol. 1ft chuck, 2ft chuck then a rhino hatchling lol. 

i expect it will be another 5-10 years before i get a rhino. after all im going to have a lot of work on my hands breeding the sauromalus ater. 

how well do you think they will sell sal? 

ive spoken to shop keepers and breeders and the first two things they say are there are none around and secondly that they dont fetch in money. 

however money is not the reason i am breeding them, i am breeding them because of the first statement. people should have an oppurtunity to own chuckwallas. 

they are incredible reptiles, relatively easy to tame if captive bred, require the same space as bearded dragons near enough, though four foot viv for one not three ft. 
they dont require live food and have bundles of personality. 

they are not the easiest reptile to keep but i know many people who want to go a step up from beardies


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

lovemysnakes said:


> and thats the perfect way to look at it. i personally at this moment wouldnt be ready for one but i know that i will be.
> 
> im starting small and working my way up lol. 1ft chuck, 2ft chuck then a rhino hatchling lol.
> 
> i expect it will be another 5-10 years before i get a rhino. after all im going to have a lot of work on my hands breeding the sauromalus ater.
> 
> how well do you think they will sell sal?
> 
> ive spoken to shop keepers and breeders and the first two things they say are there are none around and secondly that they dont fetch in money.
> 
> however money is not the reason i am breeding them, i am breeding them because of the first statement. people should have an oppurtunity to own chuckwallas.
> 
> they are incredible reptiles, relatively easy to tame if captive bred, require the same space as bearded dragons near enough, though four foot viv for one not three ft.
> they dont require live food and have bundles of personality.
> 
> they are not the easiest reptile to keep but i know many people who want to go a step up from beardies


 
I personally have no idea how well they will sell in honesty ems? I suppose it depends on alot of things, the price, the location? are there any other breeders in your area you may/may not need to check find out? 
are you planning on selling them to shops? or are you selling privately?

many things to consider in honesty but I do think the seriouse hobbyist will look for them if you advertise in the right places.

I think you also bring a good point about them not eating live food? it may attract some hobbyists who don't like or are not allowed to keep animals that eat live food so that could play an advantage.: victory:


----------



## lovemysnakes

i dont know how i feel about selling to shops, only shops i really feel confident about. 
and to be honest i do have a set price in mind. 

to begin with the chucks are unlikely to produce that many eggs and then the fatality rate is high so i doubt i will end up with many hatchlings so i do have a good introduction for the first few breeding seasons. 

there are no local breeders. there is one person in croydon london but he is yet to breed successfully. 

the other is a little north and they only have one pair and were first successful with my boys and one female after having the chucks for several years though i expect now they have got it, they will do very well. 

then there is a breeding group in scotland that i know of. besides that i dont think there are many breeding pairs out there. 

i know monkfeild nutrition have a load of wild caughts that they are selling all over the country but i honestly dont expect anything substancial to come from what they are selling. 

the wild caughts are not in good condition at all and many will have shortened lives due to the lack of infomation given on, not that MN had a clue about what they had in anyway! 

then the chances of someone being all that dedicated to breeding is rather unlikely i think. 

i dont know, maybe im wrong. maybe people out there are better than i think but from everything ive seen so far.... most chuckwallas are not kept correctly. 

i should really contact the breeder of my two boys, she was brilliant.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

lovemysnakes said:


> i dont know how i feel about selling to shops, only shops i really feel confident about.
> and to be honest i do have a set price in mind.
> 
> to begin with the chucks are unlikely to produce that many eggs and then the fatality rate is high so i doubt i will end up with many hatchlings so i do have a good introduction for the first few breeding seasons.
> 
> there are no local breeders. there is one person in croydon london but he is yet to breed successfully.
> 
> the other is a little north and they only have one pair and were first successful with my boys and one female after having the chucks for several years though i expect now they have got it, they will do very well.
> 
> then there is a breeding group in scotland that i know of. besides that i dont think there are many breeding pairs out there.
> 
> i know monkfeild nutrition have a load of wild caughts that they are selling all over the country but i honestly dont expect anything substancial to come from what they are selling.
> 
> the wild caughts are not in good condition at all and many will have shortened lives due to the lack of infomation given on, not that MN had a clue about what they had in anyway!
> 
> then the chances of someone being all that dedicated to breeding is rather unlikely i think.
> 
> i dont know, maybe im wrong. maybe people out there are better than i think but from everything ive seen so far.... most chuckwallas are not kept correctly.
> 
> i should really contact the breeder of my two boys, she was brilliant.


You could do and I see the point, but you know more about these chaps than I ever will due to me having absaloutely no intention of keeping them in the future lol.


----------



## lovemysnakes

whever not! lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

lovemysnakes said:


> whever not! lol


 
Chucks just don't appeal to me the way some other animals do?
For me (unlike other keepers) not meaning you ems just keepers in general, I won't buy anything just for the sake of having one or two.

I keep what appeals to me, and the enjoyment I get out of keeping and learning about my choasen animal lol.

So I just don't keep what I don't want too, I would rather put my time into researching and learning about animals I have kept, had expirience with and animals that do appeal to me.

For me I tend to be attracted to forest dwelling animals rather than the desert, having expirienced both forest and desert and other things the forest speaks out more to me? I don't elequently know why? I just am.

For example I would keep a bearded dragon again but they don't appeal to me in the same way a water dragon does and it would always linger in the back of mind, and it is something I can just do without lmao.

Too summarise, I keep what I like and don't keep what I don't lol.: victory:
the possible only thing I know about chucks would be the diet? thats about it? and even then I would not be comfortible advising anything about them unless I had expirenced them, as it is I just have no intention too.

each keeper is attracted to certain things, other things they are not what can I say:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## lovemysnakes

Salazare Slytherin said:


> each keeper is attracted to certain things, other things they are not what can I say:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


Yeh I agree. I much prefer my desert dwelling species such as chuckwallas, uros and so on. Although I do like bearded dragons, they don't appeal to me enough to own one. 

I don't think I could feel the way I do about chuckwallas about any other reptile is all honesty. A rhino iguana would obviously be close but I'm infatuated with chucks and I'm pretty sure I always will be. 

They are so highly evolved in comparison to other reptiles and animals in general. All be it they are evolved purely for arid environments, they can tolerate extremes. The island chucks also thrive in more tropical conditions so high heat and sunlight exposure are their two must haves. 

they are happy ground dwelling as well as up in the trees and cope extremely well at elevation with less oxygen. 

Their ability to brumate and breed in perfect sync with nature is awe striking to me. Let alone their ability to use their lungs to inflate. 
Then they change colour so drastically depending on heat requirements and in breeding season. The range of locales and colour diversity is stunning. The red backs and carrot tails especially. 

I really can't imagine my life without them as a part of it now. It is by no means the same bond as having a dog for example because the level of respect that can not be compared. 

Have a look at sauromalus hispisdus, they have many of the same looks as rhino iguana females. 

As you know I have a few snakes too, four to be precise. The mexican black kingsnake is certainly a species I feel passionately about too and would consider breeding due to the lack of breeders. 

Though I quite like the idea of being selfish and keeping such joys to myself lol

I do wonder about those people that keep such massive ranges of reptiles and what it is that drives them to have so many different species. But I think that I could indeed be one of those people in years to come. And for me its purely about learning, respect and sheer pleasure. But I think the pleasure comes from the interaction and handling? 

I find it difficult to understand people that have no interest in handling their animals, fair enough some are not great for handling like ETB but make wonderful displays. 

But when you've got a corn snake that hides for much of the time, where is the joy in the keeping if you don't handle it? 
Of course this is very much different to the handling of iguanas because the challenge can either put keepers off of drive them on to defy their and the iguanas instincts. 
The intellect of iguanas has much to do with interaction also as it does not take physical contact to have a conversation with an iguana through body language. 

Many people would say I personify but I really feel there is clear communication between iguana and man in much more complex ways than basic instinctive behaviours. Perhaps more complex instinctive behaviours such as pleasure seeking.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

I have 8 snakes in total.
I recently sold one to a home who he will fit right in with, unfortunately he just did not fit in with any future plans and he was by far too small to house with my other.

It is pretty rare I sell an animal, but there were other reasons I done that also.

But yeah I know what you mean, I think each keeper has something "special" to their chosen animal, for me it is fairly obviouse it is the green iguana for many reasons I could write a book on.
So I won't bore you with all the details lol


----------



## Ssymess007

Just been reading through your previous posts! Some interesting stuff! I believe chuckwalla or giant chucks (if you could get hold of one) would sell very well but I suspect that chucks may attract the novice keeper! As to rhinos! They look amazing but from my experience they have given me some of the best and worst experiences with reptiles! They do take a long long time to calm down when handled (and I mean every single time there handled) but when they do they have great personalities! However I personally would never own or look after one again as the aggression seemed to be in every rhino I've been in contact with and whilst calming one down is rewarding it's just not worth the (minor) injuries!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Ssymess007 said:


> Just been reading through your previous posts! Some interesting stuff! I believe chuckwalla or giant chucks (if you could get hold of one) would sell very well but I suspect that chucks may attract the novice keeper! As to rhinos! They look amazing but from my experience they have given me some of the best and worst experiences with reptiles! They do take a long long time to calm down when handled (and I mean every single time there handled) but when they do they have great personalities! However I personally would never own or look after one again as the aggression seemed to be in every rhino I've been in contact with and whilst calming one down is rewarding it's just not worth the (minor) injuries!


 
You do bring a good point up.
Now this is just my opinion; but.... I have to say the likes of some "considerd to be novice reptiles annoys me, and the bearded dragon is infact a very very good example of this. (I tend to avoid those threads due to me always having a case of (oh my beardie is fine, and oh you don't know what your talking about... okay I think... we rescued our fai few beardies in my time too, sometimes people end up shocked I even post on a beardie thread but the fact is there is alot about me people don't tend to know about, I am just the iguana guy!

Now not to blow my own trumpet or anything but... I do know a thing or two about beardies, and considering their are thousands of other "less known less complex speices due to the popularity over the years) bearded dragons don't make good beginner pets.

How many bearded dragon help threads do we see daily?
3/4 of the lizard sections threads is full of them.

Lack of information includes this, temperature and temperature gradients, gutloading and dusting the foods and the adequate UVB sources.

the bearded dragon is actually quite a complex animal, take into consideration not many new keepers of bearded dragons gut load their food? so where is the bearded dragon getting the nutrition and vitamins it needs, the gut loaded food should be supplemented with the multivitamin and calcium dusts.

Some people will argue that their beardies are fine, and they may look it, but feeding (none nutrishuse food will still prompt growth) just not in a healthy way, and then the fact that their veg diets are very similar to an iguanas needs just on a smaller scale, and many of the foods I read of keepers daily are doing absalutely no good whatsoever! feeding the likes of parsley, spinach Kale almost daily will only result in a severely ill animal in the end, just because they are thriving unfortunately does not make them healthy.

A Mountain Horned dragon on the other hand is so underated? and I would prompt one of those little guys a better alternative to the novice keeper, another thing also is leopard geckos, but bear in mind they need nutriiton in their foods too and many people don't even offer theirs gut loaded food? 

It is a very scary thought in honesty.

As said it is my opinion, but just because they are more popular does not make them an easy animal.

The green iguana was at one time one of the most popular lizards in the trade and we all know how that went! AND unfortunately we are still quite away from sorting that problem.

and another factor I find quite annoying is the bearded dragon thing has became similar to the green iguana, almost every beardie keeper has an intention of breeding?

Any idiot can breed bearded dragons, we see those threads daily too. there is absaloutely no need to breed bearded dragons unless you are one of the select few who is responsible.
It sounds like a good thing at the time, beleive me I have been there but when you reach that stage, it is a complete diferent story, rescues are at its height with bearded dragons unfortunately.

anywho sal and many others seem to know nothing... unfortunately it is not me I care about, but the animals themselves, and it just seems to be you cannot reason with "know it alls" who have absaloutely no understanding of the word expirience, and as an education expirience is just a politer word for mistakes, keeperd don't like the fact that a keepr in a week can all of a sudden become more expirienced than some keepers who have kept for years, depending on what they done wrong.

If you consistantly do things right and never do things wrong, well... that is not expirience.


----------



## Ssymess007

Yes you are right in everything you say! The novice keeper will first an for most go for look of the lizard and size (they will go for the biggest lizard that they think they can keep) and with a name like bearded dragon it's every novice keepers first choice and it is considered to be a 'beginners pet' haha! No lizard is a beginners pet! Nor any exotic! Unfortunately with the chuckwallas stocky frame and fair size plus cheap price it will also attract the novice keeper! Luckerly enough the name chuckwalla is only known to lizard enthusiasts (in most cases)!!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Ssymess007 said:


> Yes you are right in everything you say! The novice keeper will first an for most go for look of the lizard and size (they will go for the biggest lizard that they think they can keep) and with a name like bearded dragon it's every novice keepers first choice and it is considered to be a 'beginners pet' haha! No lizard is a beginners pet! Nor any exotic! Unfortunately with the chuckwallas stocky frame and fair size plus cheap price it will also attract the novice keeper! Luckerly enough the name chuckwalla is only known to lizard enthusiasts (in most cases)!!


 
Yeah definately, I think each keeper would do well not to jump into anything which is their own skill.

For snakes in example, I now have two common boas and it took many years of keeping corn snakes, rat snakes, bull snakes, king snakes etc, and handling bigger speices in the shop and my aunts rescue before I felt commited to actually go out and buy my first common boa, sadly he was stolen and have only recently bought 2 babies.

It took me many years to reach that stage and snake wise for me personally I would not push my luck any further with a common boa. 

I have seen what a burmese python can do (constricted my aunt once) completey her fault but it was pretty scary.

It happens so fast too and in my eyes snakes like that should have stricter regulations put into place for the keepers.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Yeah definately, I think each keeper would do well not to jump into anything which is their own skill.
> 
> For snakes in example, I now have two common boas and it took many years of keeping corn snakes, rat snakes, bull snakes, king snakes etc, and handling bigger speices in the shop and my aunts rescue before I felt commited to actually go out and buy my first common boa, sadly he was stolen and have only recently bought 2 babies.
> 
> It took me many years to reach that stage and snake wise for me personally I would not push my luck any further with a common boa.
> 
> I have seen what a burmese python can do (constricted my aunt once) completey her fault but it was pretty scary.
> 
> It happens so fast too and in my eyes snakes like that should have stricter regulations put into place for the keepers.


I love Boa's totally love them, but they are as large as I will go to. Snakes are, I find, unpredictable. People have argued that lizards are more so, I can read lizards better than snakes.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Iguanaquinn said:


> I love Boa's totally love them, but they are as large as I will go to. Snakes are, I find, unpredictable. People have argued that lizards are more so, I can read lizards better than snakes.


 
Yes I definately agree, the difference is with lizards, if your lucky you can sort of tell what a lizard is going to do after a while by the look it gives you and how the eyes are looking at you, It does fall into reading your own animals

Many Lizards do give pleanty of warning to, either by headbobbing, or exposing a crest or dewlap or something similar, a snake on the other hand can jump out from almost any position unexpectedly with no warning what so ever!

Many will use the argument that a snake is being viv defensive and I do disagree with it, I have seen it a few times.

If a potentially large snake jumps out it is because it thinks or knows it is in with a chance of ambushing you, and it is as simple as that.

Admitedly there is a difference in a feeding strike and a defensive one, but that defensive strike can very easily become a feeding response at the same time too, if it stirkes and relises it is in with a chance I have no doubt that the snake would take the oppurtunity.

Sometimes something as silly as a smell on a hand when a snake strikes defensively can also trigger it.

Like all animals they are oppurtunists.


----------



## RedGex

Bit of a subject change... but has anyone painted their ig a mural??

About to start a new viv build in our new house so Pugsley can finally live with me again. It will be made of OSB most likely to keep it similar to his old one. I didn't plan to paint it inside but then got the idea in my head of doing a jungley theme on the back wall. But then I started thinking about it, the need to prime the wood, what paints to use, likely expense of the paints, and obviously a delay in getting him in while I did it... and I'm talking my self out of it again lol.

A possibilty is do it on a separate piece/s of material and put it in when finished.... But it would have to be iguana and moisture proof.

Has anyone done it or got any amazing ideas to make it simple?!

Also any genius ideas of furnishing would be great! He will have the usual branches and shelves, a sink/tub with drainage, but I need some inspiration please guys!


----------



## RobK.

Salazare Slytherin said:


> whats his temperment like? I hear they can be a handful if they want?


105-110 on his basking area . and cool side of his cages is 80-82 and warm side 84-86 . Humidity is kept at around 55-60 +/- during the day and in the 70's at night .

He has tammed own faster than any green i have owned . I am retired and spend hours each day in his croom and hand feeding him , scratching his back and watching each other . the first three months i did nothing but worked on hand feeding him , then like a switched turned off in his head he stopped wipping his tail , runnng and trying to bite me when i gave him his weeky bath . I used a 12'' stick with a little fruit to teach him to hand feed , moving down the stick 2'' every week or so , until he would eat out off my hand . It took about a month . Once he got use to me feeding him he calmed right down . now when i come in the room he jumps down off his basking area AND RUNS TO THE GLASS BEGGING . The only thing he does now when he feels threatened , is he closes his eyes and thats it . The key with is these guys , is go slowly and at thier pase NOT YOURS .:2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

RedGex said:


> Bit of a subject change... but has anyone painted their ig a mural??
> 
> About to start a new viv build in our new house so Pugsley can finally live with me again. It will be made of OSB most likely to keep it similar to his old one. I didn't plan to paint it inside but then got the idea in my head of doing a jungley theme on the back wall. But then I started thinking about it, the need to prime the wood, what paints to use, likely expense of the paints, and obviously a delay in getting him in while I did it... and I'm talking my self out of it again lol.
> 
> A possibilty is do it on a separate piece/s of material and put it in when finished.... But it would have to be iguana and moisture proof.
> 
> Has anyone done it or got any amazing ideas to make it simple?!
> 
> Also any genius ideas of furnishing would be great! He will have the usual branches and shelves, a sink/tub with drainage, but I need some inspiration please guys!


 
I want too do something similar mate..... can't help you with that one at the moment though, but something simple in the mean time could be trelice with plants dangling in all directions at the back of the viv?: victory:

less than a tenner.


----------



## 111mattin111

RedGex said:


> Bit of a subject change... but has anyone painted their ig a mural??
> 
> About to start a new viv build in our new house so Pugsley can finally live with me again. It will be made of OSB most likely to keep it similar to his old one. I didn't plan to paint it inside but then got the idea in my head of doing a jungley theme on the back wall. But then I started thinking about it, the need to prime the wood, what paints to use, likely expense of the paints, and obviously a delay in getting him in while I did it... and I'm talking my self out of it again lol.
> 
> A possibilty is do it on a separate piece/s of material and put it in when finished.... But it would have to be iguana and moisture proof.
> 
> Has anyone done it or got any amazing ideas to make it simple?!
> 
> Also any genius ideas of furnishing would be great! He will have the usual branches and shelves, a sink/tub with drainage, but I need some inspiration please guys!


 
My plan is to paint a jungle theme on the back of my new viv, then the bottom of the viv to be all water with a plug in the bottom for easy drainage, also want to put in some kind of waterfall with maybe a live plant aswell as lots of fake plants,

also plan to make bridges ect out of some bamboo and also some vines hear and there, and also some kind of background on both sides which the new iggy will beable to climb


----------



## RedGex

Loving the trelis idea thanks, and the bamboo, I could cut in half length ways (or rather get someone with actual diy skills to do it for me) and attach to a shelf for a more interesting platform. And maybe thick rope wrapped round logs to look like vines? As long as his claws wouldn't get caught up in it.

Tricky bit will be finding plants he doesn't destroy!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

RedGex said:


> Loving the trelis idea thanks, and the bamboo, I could cut in half length ways (or rather get someone with actual diy skills to do it for me) and attach to a shelf for a more interesting platform. And maybe thick rope wrapped round logs to look like vines? As long as his claws wouldn't get caught up in it.
> 
> Tricky bit will be finding plants he doesn't destroy!


 
He will learn mate  look around in some "sell everything shops" I bought a load about 20 plants for less than £30 and they were bigger and better than the reptile made ones too.

I use them in my water dragon viv.

they look nice, you should if you hunt around find some for £2.50-£3 each rather than the £8-9 plants which don't last two minutes from the shop! eventually iggy will learn they are not food he may lick them a few times but that is it lol.: victory:

another alternaitve is buying one of those modern day art pictures and fixiing it to the back so it gives a forest type theme, I also am considering that, that wayit just acts as a back ground [email protected] ARE selling them too for less than a tenner at the minute.


----------



## 111mattin111

i bought some big plastic plants from Dun Elm Mills for £2.50 which in a pet shop would cost around a tenner


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

111mattin111 said:


> i bought some big plastic plants from Dun Elm Mills for £2.50 which in a pet shop would cost around a tenner


Deffo, a complete rip off too!:devil:
it took me many years to relise that lmao.:blush: 

£9 for one plant! sheesh! all that money peeps have wasted lol.


----------



## 111mattin111

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Deffo, a complete rip off too!:devil:
> it took me many years to relise that lmao.:blush:
> 
> £9 for one plant! sheesh! all that money peeps have wasted lol.


I know it's pays to shop around, I don't no how some places justify the price of some stuff


----------



## RedGex

The main prob withmost 'reptile' plants is the leafy bits aren't fully attached to the main bit so they pull apart easy if he walks over them.

These modern art pics - how would you go about water proofing/claw proofing them? (yes I think my ig would at some point manage to drag his claws down the walls one way or another lol).


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

RedGex said:


> The main prob withmost 'reptile' plants is the leafy bits aren't fully attached to the main bit so they pull apart easy if he walks over them.
> 
> These modern art pics - how would you go about water proofing/claw proofing them? (yes I think my ig would at some point manage to drag his claws down the walls one way or another lol).


If that is the case I save all the little bits and glue them back together, normally behind a bit of trelice or something : victory:
or weave them around string depending on how the setup is laid out lol.


----------



## Rojugi

if you're going to use bamboo, make sure you don't angle it too steeply. I never thought my iggy would have any problem with climbing her bamboo bridge but she can't get a proper grip and struggles to get up it - she can just about manage so it gives her a bit of a challenge but if it were any steeper she wouldn't be able to climb it at all. It's actually quite funny watching her come down, she tends to slip and then slide to the bottom and then pull her "I meant to do that" face :2thumb:


----------



## Ssymess007

Do any of you use heat mats aswell as uv bulbs and basking light? Also would you turn the heat mat of at night if you used one?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Ssymess007 said:


> Do any of you use heat mats aswell as uv bulbs and basking light? Also would you turn the heat mat of at night if you used one?


 
No need for a heatmat in my view, iguana's don't register heat from underneath, but from above.

If you were to use a heatmat, I would think it would only really be needed in the winter to possibly take the chill away from the enclosure floor, but that is about it.


I have never used a heatmat with my iguanas, and I never will.
Having the right temperatures to start with will ensure you get the same temperatures all year around too.: victory:

You want to be checking for over heating in the summer though, literally!


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Ssymess007 said:


> Do any of you use heat mats aswell as uv bulbs and basking light? Also would you turn the heat mat of at night if you used one?


As Saz said.... Short answer is no.

If you have a very large enclosure and there is a shelf that your Iguana basks on then is it possible to use a heat mat. Due to the arboreal nature of an Iguana it really is very very pointless. An AHS heater or a ceramic bulb are far more appropriate for an Iguana.

Even if you have a large shelf where your Iguana can bask then the heat mat may be useful in providing some underbelly heat but it MUST be covered and well protected as the Iguana will rip it to shreds. I know that I do not need to mention this but it would also need to be statted.

There are far to many risks using heat mats with Iguanas and putting it on the floor of the viv is also pointless, as they spend very little time on the floor and if they are, they should not be.

I use heat mats for supplementary heat with young snakes, and terrestrial lizards only. Even then I still prefer to use them only to breed livefoods and not use them at all for my animals.


----------



## Ssymess007

Many thanks folks! I was just worried as I'm getting a full size iggy on the 18th and the viv is 10ft high and I'm worried about the heat not reaching the bottom part of the viv?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Ssymess007 said:


> Many thanks folks! I was just worried as I'm getting a full size iggy on the 18th and the viv is 10ft high and I'm worried about the heat not reaching the bottom part of the viv?


 
The heat does not need to reach the bottom of the viv 
Provide a basking spot at the top, perhaps have a tube heater in their too to help with the temperature gradient, but the iguana will move up and down the viv accordingly to thermoregulate, or move from one side of the viv to the other to cool down or warm up.

If heat was reaching the bottom of the viv consistantly your iguana would die almost very quickly.
A rule with reptiles is mainly this, they can thrive much longer in too much cold than what they can in too much heat.
So the basking temps depending on wattage bulb would give a fair temperature reading toward the bottom of the viv in itself I would think 

One or two basking spots and maybey a tube heater would be great 

a few sheleves in an enclosure like that at different levels would also work fantastic.

Just what I would do anyways.: victory:


----------



## lovemysnakes

i agree with sal. a head matt is not required. i will be using a low watt CHE for winter to provide a night time gradient. 

also if you use slate and different rocks, they aborb heat and therefore microclimates. be careful to check slate though because it can become very hot! 

using a thick lino for substrate helps retain heat on the floor of the vivarium.


----------



## Ssymess007

Many thanks! For my own stupidity I've always had hot to cold going from left to right and never thought of doing it from top to bottom! Never had a viv this high before! Also am I right in thinking that the vents will stay the same eg top middle and bottom?


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Ssymess007 said:


> Many thanks! For my own stupidity I've always had hot to cold going from left to right and never thought of doing it from top to bottom! Never had a viv this high before! Also am I right in thinking that the vents will stay the same eg top middle and bottom?


Yes Iguanas need a thermal gradient both horizontal and vertical. If u put a tube heater vertical then you will be able to maintain an decent ambient temp and the residual heat from the basking spot should help to give a nice gradient.


----------



## Ssymess007

Would you suggest a vertical heat tube going down the same side that the basking light is on? Also what wattage would you use?


----------



## hitmanout2007

hi i got a question about my viv as i bought it from a petshop and i had the mega ray and the heater tube fited to the viv by the shop on the day it was deliverd to me but i got the heater tube at the bottom but i have read on here that u put them at the top ma i right about that :blush:


----------



## john2708

hi nice to see an iguana thread this is my little guy only had him 2 days he was given to me through work im told he is 3yr old male green iguana what do you guys think


----------



## 111mattin111

He looks a beaut, really nice


----------



## lovemysnakes

john2708 said:


> hi nice to see an iguana thread this is my little guy only had him 2 days he was given to me through work im told he is 3yr old male green iguana what do you guys think
> 
> image
> 
> image


aww hes gorgeous. he looks very red in those pictures? but i honestly dont know much about the differences between red and green? 

how is he? i imagine you have only handled him for transportation....how did he seem? 
he starting to settle in ok?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

hitmanout2007 said:


> hi i got a question about my viv as i bought it from a petshop and i had the mega ray and the heater tube fited to the viv by the shop on the day it was deliverd to me but i got the heater tube at the bottom but i have read on here that u put them at the top ma i right about that :blush:


Hey mate, I did send you a Pm to speak to iguanaquinn but just incase you see this first, bear in mind iguana products is something I have fallen behind on over the years I am afraid, but here it is and I will give it a shot.

Depending on the size of the vivarium mate, you can have the tube either on the top or the bottom, in the wild an iguana will most certainly not decide to climb all the way down from tree log if it is too warm, it will possibly move to a more shadier part of the tree where leaves and foilage can offer it shade.

there are many ways to do it, I just prefer one or two basking spots and if the viv is big enough maybey consider a tube heater for the bottom so I can't see a problem with that.

Having the tube heater on the bottom can work, heat tends to rise anyways, provided their is a cool spot your iguanas can cool down (thermoregulate in the enclosure whether it be the top or the bottom it does not matter but the spot should be offerd.

As the heat rises it may be worth checking a temperature reading in itself.
A Mega ray bulb in itself is very very hot! and even the largest enclosures get very warm with those bulbs so yeah I would check, because if the maga ray can heat the whole viv, really you won't need a tube heater.: victory:

If you ment the UVB tube however, that shoudl really be placed vertically or horizontal at the top, with a reflector if possible too (practice what you preach sal) I need one too lol.



john2708 said:


> hi nice to see an iguana thread this is my little guy only had him 2 days he was given to me through work im told he is 3yr old male green iguana what do you guys think
> 
> image
> 
> image


awesome looking iguana  thanks for sharing.


----------



## john2708

ye he has settled in a bit fisty tail whips know and then not a hundred percent on his sex but he is eating well and pooing well not keen on being picked up he likes to climb on you there aint a spot of green on him though he is all red with a greyish blue head


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

john2708 said:


> ye he has settled in a bit fisty tail whips know and then not a hundred percent on his sex but he is eating well and pooing well not keen on being picked up he likes to climb on you there aint a spot of green on him though he is all red with a greyish blue head


 
haha, he is a "red iguana" now here is an education for red iguana keepers 

red iguanas do not stay red forever, infact they loose the colouring after some years and tend to go a darker brownie and greeny colour.

they are a colour variation of the green so I can't understand why they are sold for higher prices ?????

green iguana £49
red iguana £90
they are both one and the same animal, will possibly be the same colour as each other (depending on area) mexico, elsalvador etc etc etc, when adult colours kick in?

where is the logic? lol.
John many ways to tame an iguana, they are an expirience to us all  you gonna try it at any point?


----------



## john2708

il give it a good go


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

john2708 said:


> il give it a good go


 
awesome mate  keep us updated on the progress, mine has been a sod today, he climbed onto me, decided it would be a good idea to bite my hand and arms a nice few time and then lash me before running away and destroying a good percentage of my ornaments by climbing on them!

that is grattitude for ya.:whip::flrt:


----------



## john2708

well mine gave me a good tailwhip and ran off and sat on the window sill would not go back to his viv


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

john2708 said:


> well mine gave me a good tailwhip and ran off and sat on the window sill would not go back to his viv


Yeah.... mine is pretty good in that aspect, he will go back to his viv by himself when he is ready, sometimes an hour or an hour and a half later.:lol2:


----------



## lovemysnakes

i wish my female chuckwalla iguana would venture out of her vivarium. 
i opened her viv up a bit today as it was previously covered with the exception of one glass door. now she has both doors uncovered and seems to be loving the new views lol. 

she was climbing against the glass so i opened the door and she slid sideways down the glass and onto my hand. she stayed there for a moment and then jumped off in the realisation that she was on me lol. 

i really dont think she will ever tame but there are certainly improvements here and there. 

they live for a good 20 years so ive got plenty of time lol.


----------



## Ssymess007

In everyones opinion what is the best (without getting to complicated or expensive) food for an adult green iguana? And how many times per day would you suggest to feed the iguana?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Ssymess007 said:


> In everyones opinion what is the best (without getting to complicated or expensive) food for an adult green iguana? And how many times per day would you suggest to feed the iguana?


 
impossible to say and almost impossible to cover in a book even.
there is almost no complex way to describe it other than this.

Basics.

You are aiming for minimising the intake of oxolates (which are not good for calcium intake)
You want to provide the highest calciumhosphorus ratio possible and if poor you want to be supplementing it with multivitamins.
Gotrogens (affecting production and function of mainly the thyroid, and can affect hormones)
Avoiding toxic components like Sapoins (think thats how you spell it) (this can affect the blood formation I beleive if what I READ was right) (plants etc etc etc)

Vitamin A balance which can cause salts in the kidneys or gall bladder causing difficulty in hydration quite often seen in unresearched iguanas. = high levels of magnesium/potassium (should be thought about carefully) this is normally the most common resulting in early deaths.

iguanas eat over 250 different foods, including plants, flowers, and veg.
No easy way to go into it I am afraid nor is it easy exspence wise.

Feed your iguana as much as it wants, which can sometimes be 3-4 dishes a day... there is no such thing as over feeding an igunaa, it will eat what it needs.


I am not gonna go into the diet on the thread mate, I have seen many iguana threads go down the krap pann from the very subject in itself due to the debated facts on it...

Some stating romaine lettuce is fine to include, some state it is not! blah blah blah (iguanas are veg eaters, No iguanas are meat eaters which is completely untrue)... unfortunately there is no easy or cheap way to it either, you are sometimes looking at buying the flowers they should have for £5 a peice, for the food and veg and herbs maybey £15 a week?


You can feed almost anything to an iguana, (it depends on what it is being used for) 
I will drop you a PM.: victory:

One more factro I just would liek to mention and is often overlooked.

the microflora in an iguanas gut is only activated at 28c, an iguana may eat in coolder temps, but it will result in the nutrient intake being slowed down, 28c is the minium beneficial temp, higher temperatures may result in the digestion going too quickly 33c and over which means many valuble nutrients in the foods you give can in "theory" be wasted, so your iguana may be eating but not getting many nutrients from its food.


----------



## lovemysnakes

Salazare Slytherin said:


> impossible to say and almost impossible to cover in a book even.
> there is almost no complex way to describe it other than this.
> 
> Basics.
> 
> You are aiming for minimising the intake of oxolates (which are not good for calcium intake)
> You want to provide the highest calciumhosphorus ratio possible and if poor you want to be supplementing it with multivitamins.
> Gotrogens (affecting production and function of mainly the thyroid, and can affect hormones)
> Avoiding toxic components like Sapoins (think thats how you spell it) (this can affect the blood formation I beleive if what I READ was right) (plants etc etc etc)
> 
> Vitamin A balance which can cause salts in the kidneys or gall bladder causing difficulty in hydration quite often seen in unresearched iguanas. = high levels of magnesium/potassium (should be thought about carefully) this is normally the most common resulting in early deaths.
> 
> iguanas eat over 250 different foods, including plants, flowers, and veg.
> No easy way to go into it I am afraid nor is it easy exspence wise.
> 
> Feed your iguana as much as it wants, which can sometimes be 3-4 dishes a day... there is no such thing as over feeding an igunaa, it will eat what it needs.
> 
> 
> I am not gonna go into the diet on the thread mate, I have seen many iguana threads go down the krap pann from the very subject in itself due to the debated facts on it...
> 
> Some stating romaine lettuce is fine to include, some state it is not! blah blah blah (iguanas are veg eaters, No iguanas are meat eaters which is completely untrue)... unfortunately there is no easy or cheap way to it either, you are sometimes looking at buying the flowers they should have for £5 a peice, for the food and veg and herbs maybey £15 a week?
> 
> 
> You can feed almost anything to an iguana, (it depends on what it is being used for)
> I will drop you a PM.: victory:
> 
> One more factro I just would liek to mention and is often overlooked.
> 
> the microflora in an iguanas gut is only activated at 28c, an iguana may eat in coolder temps, but it will result in the nutrient intake being slowed down, 28c is the minium beneficial temp, higher temperatures may result in the digestion going too quickly 33c and over which means many valuble nutrients in the foods you give can in "theory" be wasted, so your iguana may be eating but not getting many nutrients from its food.


lol - covers pretty much everything. you cant answer a question like that. 
well done sal


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Ssymess007 said:


> Would you suggest a vertical heat tube going down the same side that the basking light is on? Also what wattage would you use?


Hi sorry for the late reply

Yeah or even put it at a slant, I would use this:Alto Tubular Heater 48inch 240W - Surrey Pet Supplies

These things are used for heating garages so this would do the trick. It needs a guard and a stat of course.

EDIT

Found this:

*How To Work Out What Size Heater You Need *

The size and configuration of the tubular heaters you require for your greenhouse, lean-to or cold frame, will depend on the size of the location, the heat you wish to maintain and the external ambient temperature. *For example:*
A 6' x 8' glass greenhouse with a desired standard minimum temperature of 45°F (7°C), allowing for the outside ambient temperature to drop to 20°F(-7°C). * Calculate the total glass area of the sides, end and roof sections = 200 sq. ft. * 200x10 = 2000 watts. Total watts required from your tubular heaters. * A 6' quad heater or alternatively a 6' triple and a 4' double as shown in the table below based on 80 wpf, would provide the total watts required. If you would like us to work out for you the size and number of tubular heaters you require simply telephone or write providing us with the size of your greenhouse and the temperature at which you require it to be kept.

The thread would not let me input the table properly so here is the URL: http://www.tubeheat.co.uk/greenhouses_details.php


----------



## lovemysnakes

well priced bit of equitment


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

what should we have as the next discussion?
I have been pondering, alot has actually been coverd on this thread considering, just with posts inbetween.

I have a question too you all?
How would you go about treating mites in a large iguana enclosure?

Not an issue brought to attention often?
Callingtons we all know is a good option... How would you treat the iguana itself?


----------



## Ssymess007

Sorry to go off topic but what wood is best to use for the iggy to climb on? For example can you get wood from Ur local forest to use in your viv or do you have to buy the expensive stuff from pet shops?


----------



## Bexzini

Ssymess007 said:


> Sorry to go off topic but what wood is best to use for the iggy to climb on? For example can you get wood from Ur local forest to use in your viv or do you have to buy the expensive stuff from pet shops?


I personally wouldnt agree with cutting anything down from a forest, forests are already in short supply as they are without people cutting branches down for their lizards.

Branches don't necessarily have to be expensive, you can find branches on ebay, which you can clean effectively using a 5% bleach 95% boiling water solution and then treated with mite spray


----------



## Guest

Bexzini said:


> I personally wouldnt agree with cutting anything down from a forest, forests are already in short supply as they are without people cutting branches down for their lizards.
> 
> Branches don't necessarily have to be expensive, you can find branches on ebay, which you can clean effectively using a 5% bleach 95% boiling water solution and then treated with mite spray


 
Save the rain forest Bexzini lol


----------



## Bexzini

Jaggers said:


> Save the rain forest Bexzini lol


Lmao I will this has officially been my good deed for the day :2thumb: :lol2:


----------



## Ssymess007

Lol I wouldnt cut down any branches! I would select large logs already fallen!!


----------



## abadi

Bexzini said:


> I personally wouldnt agree with cutting anything down from a forest, forests are already in short supply as they are without people cutting branches down for their lizards.
> 
> Branches don't necessarily have to be expensive, you can find branches on ebay, which you can clean effectively using a 5% bleach 95% boiling water solution and then treated with mite spray


You gotta find atleast one branch on the floor, cutting is a pain on the neck! : victory: i have found two nice sized clean from fungus branches on the wood floor in our area, good value for the size and did stop me from buying another bunch online.


----------



## Bexzini

Ssymess007 said:


> Lol I wouldnt cut down any branches! I would select large logs already fallen!!


Well yes of course if they have already fallen then this is ok :2thumb:

found out today it is illegal to take sand from the beach I mean wtf is that about lol


----------



## Guest

Bexzini said:


> Well yes of course if they have already fallen then this is ok :2thumb:
> 
> found out today it is illegal to take sand from the beach I mean wtf is that about lol


 
Id like to see the police go through my underpants then next time I go the beach


----------



## abadi

Bexzini said:


> Well yes of course if they have already fallen then this is ok :2thumb:
> 
> found out today it is illegal to take sand from the beach I mean wtf is that about lol


I can just go to the beach for the purpose of swimming and building sandcastles then end up coming home with my shoes full of sand :lol2:

I think it's also illegal to collect pebbles from beaches and other publics..


----------



## Bexzini

abadi said:


> I can just go to the beach for the purpose of swimming and building sandcastles then end up coming home with my shoes full of sand :lol2:
> 
> I think it's also illegal to collect pebbles from beaches and other publics..


Its crazy! But I guess if everyone took something then there would be no beaches left :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Ssymess007 said:


> Sorry to go off topic but what wood is best to use for the iggy to climb on? For example can you get wood from Ur local forest to use in your viv or do you have to buy the expensive stuff from pet shops?


 
Mate, I read that some of the most toxic stuff known to reptiles is rarely seen over here, exception of course eucalyputus.

Personally logs are the cheapest and most natural solution.
We used them for years.


Bexzini said:


> I personally wouldnt agree with cutting anything down from a forest, forests are already in short supply as they are without people cutting branches down for their lizards.
> 
> Branches don't necessarily have to be expensive, you can find branches on ebay, which you can clean effectively using a 5% bleach 95% boiling water solution and then treated with mite spray


A good point, but I know for a fact it is very hard to buy branches and logs suitible for iguanas.
even the biggest pet shops don't and us keepers are forced to find a more expensive alternative, or cut down the branches/logs, this is one of those things that is again overlooked when getting that cute little baby.:lol2:


----------



## Guest

Salazare Slytherin said:


> cute little baby.:lol2:


Shameless plug


----------



## Ssymess007

Is the wood from the eucalyptus tree toxic or just the leaves and seeds??


----------



## jimmy62alan

*free trees*

if you have a word with the local tree surgeon, tell him what you want it for and you could probably get loads of free wood. I used to get branches this way for parrots in Cumbria.
ALAN


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Ssymess007 said:


> Is the wood from the eucalyptus tree toxic or just the leaves and seeds??


Just avoid everything to do with it mate.
with a bit of luck, you won't get any, you can pretty easily tell when you have came across a eucalyptus tree because the oils inside, smell just like well.... guess what eucalyptus.:lol2:

the majority of treees are safe, remove all the leaves etc etc etc


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Ssymess007 said:


> Sorry to go off topic but what wood is best to use for the iggy to climb on? For example can you get wood from Ur local forest to use in your viv or do you have to buy the expensive stuff from pet shops?


I collect wood that is not rotten and treat it using this method

Treating Wood - ************* BambooZoo

Most hard woods are ok, but do not use any soft woods at all!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

well some more results with the taming today...  Albus is doing well, and is now feeling confident enough to approach me sometimes.: victory:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Salazare Slytherin said:


> well some more results with the taming today...  Albus is doing well, and is now feeling confident enough to approach me sometimes.: victory:


Wave your tadger at him, they are vegy anyway!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Iguanaquinn said:


> Wave your tadger at him, they are vegy anyway!


 
LOL! I prefer not too like.... they are also smart and oppurtunists:lol2:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Salazare Slytherin said:


> LOL! I prefer not too like.... they are also smart and oppurtunists:lol2:


He might think its a pinky, prob wouldn't touch it! I would give it a try, could help the bonding process...

I believe that Iguana's get a certian satisfaction from pain, also I will get a rather good laugh:lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Iguanaquinn said:


> He might think its a pinky, prob wouldn't touch it! I would give it a try, could help the bonding process...
> 
> I believe that Iguana's get a certian satisfaction from pain, also I will get a rather good laugh:lol2:


No doubt you would lmao.... should I marry him too?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Albus is getting fat.... not like I can put him on a diet either.:whistling2:


----------



## si_man306

Urgently need some advice here....I didn't touch wood when I said Yoshi's lamp hadn't blown and had been fine (!) and of course this weekend it went  

I'm now looking at arcadia T5 setup with the twin controller and 2 x 36" T5 tubes. Thing is....for a green iguana would you think the 6%UVB or 12% uvb would be best? Surrey pet supplies website seems to suggest 6% but instinct always tells you more is better with UVB (the viv is plenty big enough for him to escape from the light and regulate).......

Arcadia T5 D3 Reptile Lamp 39W 6% 34in - Surrey Pet Supplies

Arcadia Electronic T5 Twin Controller 24-39W (ACE2U5) - Surrey Pet Supplies

If I can't work it out soon enough then i'll go with a megaray 160W until this is sorted..


----------



## Iguanaquinn

si_man306 said:


> Urgently need some advice here....I didn't touch wood when I said Yoshi's lamp hadn't blown and had been fine (!) and of course this weekend it went
> 
> I'm now looking at arcadia T5 setup with the twin controller and 2 x 36" T5 tubes. Thing is....for a green iguana would you think the 6%UVB or 12% uvb would be best? Surrey pet supplies website seems to suggest 6% but instinct always tells you more is better with UVB (the viv is plenty big enough for him to escape from the light and regulate).......
> 
> Arcadia T5 D3 Reptile Lamp 39W 6% 34in - Surrey Pet Supplies
> 
> Arcadia Electronic T5 Twin Controller 24-39W (ACE2U5) - Surrey Pet Supplies
> 
> If I can't work it out soon enough then i'll go with a megaray 160W until this is sorted..


It depends upon the size of the viv... More is not always better, what are the dimesions of the viv?


----------



## si_man306

7ft tall, 5ft wide, 3.5ft deep.

His basking spot is over to one side so I'm not bothered about having more than 3ft of tube- I wouldn't want to bathe the whole viv in UV anyway, only the basking spot.

Also, considering the depth of viv, perhaps I only need 1 tube rather than 2?

Thanks!


----------



## NicolasB

si_man306 said:


> 7ft tall, 5ft wide, 3.5ft deep.
> 
> His basking spot is over to one side so I'm not bothered about having more than 3ft of tube- I wouldn't want to bathe the whole viv in UV anyway, only the basking spot.
> 
> Also, considering the depth of viv, perhaps I only need 1 tube rather than 2?
> 
> Thanks!


was discussing this with ArcadiaJohn the other day in regard to my AWD's, he brought up an interesting topic regarding not only allowing your animals to thermo regulate, but toUV regulate as well.

his suggestion was - to have a 6% sort of over lapping a 12% allowing them to choose what strength UV they choose to be exposed to... I had suggested an MVB on one end, leading into the 12% and then tapering off with the 6% so they have a decent UV gradient along with the thermal gradient...

Not tried it myself, so have no proof it works, just saw this thread and thought this may be of interest to you... 

I have tried a similar thing by having an MVB for the basking spot, a compact 10.0 in the middle and a compact 5.0 on the cooler end where my pond is, only been like that a few days, so will let you know if i do notice a difference... Did this because quite simply i cant afford the Arcadia setup right now! ha ha!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

si_man306 said:


> 7ft tall, 5ft wide, 3.5ft deep.
> 
> His basking spot is over to one side so I'm not bothered about having more than 3ft of tube- I wouldn't want to bathe the whole viv in UV anyway, only the basking spot.
> 
> Also, considering the depth of viv, perhaps I only need 1 tube rather than 2?
> 
> Thanks!


Oh these questions give me headaches.
I try to avoid them.


lol...


----------



## si_man306

Thats a really interesting point thanks. It also seems to suggest that the MVB is chucking out by far the most UVB if the bulb is at the top overlapping the 10.0 lower down? 

I'm looking to replicate the MVB setup as my iggy is very happy with that (colouration, behaviour, appetite are all excellent). I think maybe one more MVB (perhaps the arcadia this time) before I change the whole set up. 

Let us know how you get on!

Salarzare....after hours of trying to research this today, i've certianly got that headache! I also feel like i'm being sold snake oil (ironically!) which I can't stand.


----------



## NicolasB

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Oh these questions give me headaches.
> I try to avoid them.
> 
> 
> lol...


how did i know you would be replying at the same time as me?! ha ha!

Will reply to your pm's tonight bud, just had a crazy weekend and didnt get round to it after friday nights convo...

how is Albus?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

NicolasB said:


> how did i know you would be replying at the same time as me?! ha ha!
> 
> Will reply to your pm's tonight bud, just had a crazy weekend and didnt get round to it after friday nights convo...
> 
> how is Albus?


 
haha no worries mate.
I do try and avoid the UVB area convos and redirect these Q's to peeps like arcadia john.

For years the reptiglo served me well.
I do use arcadia 12% at the moment though and get Albus out for at least 10 minutes a day (even on dull days) it is much better than artifical lighting and he is then getting some benefit.

He is being a naughty boy at the moment...:whip: so for that reason he aint getting any treats!
He knows he is doing wrong too becuase he hides away from me deleiberately.

as the motto goes, when an iguana goes quiet you know they have done something!
he is so smart lol.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

si_man306 said:


> Thats a really interesting point thanks. It also seems to suggest that the MVB is chucking out by far the most UVB if the bulb is at the top overlapping the 10.0 lower down?
> 
> I'm looking to replicate the MVB setup as my iggy is very happy with that (colouration, behaviour, appetite are all excellent). I think maybe one more MVB (perhaps the arcadia this time) before I change the whole set up.
> 
> Let us know how you get on!
> 
> Salarzare....after hours of trying to research this today, i've certianly got that headache! I also feel like i'm being sold snake oil (ironically!) which I can't stand.


 
Yes I know exacly what you mean!
iguanaquinn can answer these ones, it is an area I would much rather avoid. I do tell peeps too usually message him or arcadiajohn.


----------



## NicolasB

si_man306 said:


> Thats a really interesting point thanks. It also seems to suggest that the MVB is chucking out by far the most UVB if the bulb is at the top overlapping the 10.0 lower down?
> 
> I'm looking to replicate the MVB setup as my iggy is very happy with that (colouration, behaviour, appetite are all excellent). I think maybe one more MVB (perhaps the arcadia this time) before I change the whole set up.
> 
> Let us know how you get on!


No problem, i thought it was intriguing when i discussed it with ArcadiaJohn, but since i couldnt afford the arcadia setup i opted to try the cheaper way with what i had. I must confess, i bought a new MVB (Old one was about 9 months old) and me females colours have come out quite a bit!

The dilemma with MVB is - they are sensitive, can generate too much heat in smaller enclosures (A problem you and i dont have) and apparently the actual scope of the UV output is only around the size of a dinner plate at around a foot, some say less than that. and Arcadia's MVB's are apparently not much better either... 

The tubes are probably the way to go, if you can afford it! and in comparison to natural sunlight, i would go with a 12% for an Iggy, its still fractional of what they would get in nature. Provided the light is above them and doesnt interfere with their eyes i dont see it to be a problem...

Will let you know how my Aussies get on with the new light setup... : victory:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

NicolasB said:


> was discussing this with ArcadiaJohn the other day in regard to my AWD's, he brought up an interesting topic regarding not only allowing your animals to thermo regulate, but toUV regulate as well.
> 
> his suggestion was - to have a 6% sort of over lapping a 12% allowing them to choose what strength UV they choose to be exposed to... I had suggested an MVB on one end, leading into the 12% and then tapering off with the 6% so they have a decent UV gradient along with the thermal gradient...
> 
> Not tried it myself, so have no proof it works, just saw this thread and thought this may be of interest to you...
> 
> I have tried a similar thing by having an MVB for the basking spot, a compact 10.0 in the middle and a compact 5.0 on the cooler end where my pond is, only been like that a few days, so will let you know if i do notice a difference... Did this because quite simply i cant afford the Arcadia setup right now! ha ha!


Nicolas, I just ordered all of my T5 stuff, should get it this week so I will let you know how I get on with my AWD.


----------



## NicolasB

Iguanaquinn said:


> Nicolas, I just ordered all of my T5 stuff, should get it this week so I will let you know how I get on with my AWD.


Awesome bud, i have started putting some money in the kitty coz i do defo wanna do the upgrade, finances are just too tight at the moment... Please keep me posted, specially if you notice a big improvement...

:no1:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

NicolasB said:


> Awesome bud, i have started putting some money in the kitty coz i do defo wanna do the upgrade, finances are just too tight at the moment... Please keep me posted, specially if you notice a big improvement...
> 
> :no1:


Yeah I will do I got a surprise tax credit payment so rather than find out if they over payed I have spent it lol...


----------



## si_man306

Thanks guys...that's all adding up to what I was thinking/ hoping. My ig seems very aware of where the UV light is and sits happily in that 1ft area of 'good' UV light usually, lapping it all up. 

Amazingly, the day it blew (and replaced v.temporarily with a basking bulb+ outdoor pen) he doesn't sit in his usual spot but right at the top of the viv where it's hottest (but not lightest).

EDIT: Argh...I gave in and got another MVB! The arcadia D3 100w. I think the T5 will need another payday before I can really afford to do it properly (and I want his UVB back asap)- i'm a little worried about loosing the teriffic amount of heat that the MVB's give off, especailly as it's getting colder now. Once i've figured out the best configuration of day heat boost(ceramic)/ basking lamp/ night heat/ relevant stats/ T5 starter+tubes, i'll order them, hopefully before this MVB blows...!


----------



## NicolasB

si_man306 said:


> Thanks guys...that's all adding up to what I was thinking/ hoping. My ig seems very aware of where the UV light is and sits happily in that 1ft area of 'good' UV light usually, lapping it all up.
> 
> Amazingly, the day it blew (and replaced v.temporarily with a basking bulb+ outdoor pen) he doesn't sit in his usual spot but right at the top of the viv where it's hottest (but not lightest).


yeah it has its pros and cons, pro being he sits in the right spot when he wants, con being he ONLY gets UV when he is basking, which is not ideal, in my own opinion anway...

the catch is with a 7 foot high viv lighting can be an issue, but i was told the Arcadia tubes can have as much impact at 3 feet as they do from 1 foot, which is why i want them, my viv is only 3.5 feet high, my two would be getting UV all day long, rather than only when they are running around on their branches...

They tend to spend most of their time in their pond or lying next to it, cheeky :censor:!! ha ha!


----------



## si_man306

NicolasB said:


> yeah it has its pros and cons, pro being he sits in the right spot when he wants, con being he ONLY gets UV when he is basking, which is not ideal, in my own opinion anway...
> 
> the catch is with a 7 foot high viv lighting can be an issue, but i was told the Arcadia tubes can have as much impact at 3 feet as they do from 1 foot, which is why i want them, my viv is only 3.5 feet high, my two would be getting UV all day long, rather than only when they are running around on their branches...
> 
> They tend to spend most of their time in their pond or lying next to it, cheeky :censor:!! ha ha!


On the other hand though, with 3ft of penetration (if their claims are true) that would mean in a 3.5ft viv the animals would find regulating the level of UV they get very difficult...it's swings and roundabouts lol.

I think any UVB source which provides a lot of UV up close and has a nice linear drop in the UVB levels as you move away would be my ideal- the mention of overlapping tubes is an expensive but guaranteed way of ensuring this.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Looks like Albus is off to the vets  *sighs* 
his tail has an open wound in the bottom of it, I have noticed it but it looked like an old healing wound but today it looks a little worse.

I can't make out if that part of the tail has died or not but it is looking a bit disproportionate.

Anywhos I cleaned it up a bit with some repti antisceptic stuff.

He may need part of his tail amputating. 

the good thing is he is still young, and if thats the case, at least the tip end will grow back quickly although not as nice.

So he is booked in for next week as they are completely full this week.


----------



## NicolasB

si_man306 said:


> On the other hand though, with 3ft of penetration (if their claims are true) that would mean in a 3.5ft viv the animals would find regulating the level of UV they get very difficult...it's swings and roundabouts lol.
> 
> ha ha! i know what you saying, my guys have a hide if they want to get out of the light for a while and by using a 6% and 12% with a decent gradient they at least have options...
> 
> I think any UVB source which provides a lot of UV up close and has a nice linear drop in the UVB levels as you move away would be my ideal- the mention of overlapping tubes is an expensive but guaranteed way of ensuring this.


It actually doesnt work out that bad to be fair, i have a 6 foot viv and 2 lights with the right controller was about £100, expensive, but not too bad. the 48" tubes are only a few quid more than the shorter ones, so with minimal overlap you could have 2 tubes spanning acros a 2 meter viv... and with the Arcadia's they only need to be replaced once a year as opposed to 6 months which is a bonus!



Salazare Slytherin said:


> Looks like Albus is off to the vets  *sighs*
> his tail has an open wound in the bottom of it, I have noticed it but it looked like an old healing wound but today it looks a little worse.
> 
> I can't make out if that part of the tail has died or not but it is looking a bit disproportionate.
> 
> Anywhos I cleaned it up a bit with some repti antisceptic stuff.
> 
> He may need part of his tail amputating.
> 
> the good thing is he is still young, and if thats the case, at least the tip end will grow back quickly although not as nice.
> 
> So he is booked in for next week as they are completely full this week.


Sorry to hear this Sal! i remember when one of mine dropped its tail in my hand, it looked horrible and freaked me out, but a bit of iodene and some cream i had left over from when Phoenix had his operation and it was ok within about a week. changing it twice a day was a nightmare, nothing a towel over the eyes and wrapping them up so they cant get away doesnt solve though!

GOOD LUCK! :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

NicolasB said:


> It actually doesnt work out that bad to be fair, i have a 6 foot viv and 2 lights with the right controller was about £100, expensive, but not too bad. the 48" tubes are only a few quid more than the shorter ones, so with minimal overlap you could have 2 tubes spanning acros a 2 meter viv... and with the Arcadia's they only need to be replaced once a year as opposed to 6 months which is a bonus!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear this Sal! i remember when one of mine dropped its tail in my hand, it looked horrible and freaked me out, but a bit of iodene and some cream i had left over from when Phoenix had his operation and it was ok within about a week. changing it twice a day was a nightmare, nothing a towel over the eyes and wrapping them up so they cant get away doesnt solve though!
> 
> GOOD LUCK! :2thumb:


 
Yeah this is true... if it is what I think it is I reckon he migh drop it before he sees a vet though.

If he does I will be happy. the rest of the tail does not look infected or anything, it is just a wound?

it looked like a dry bit of blood when I got him, soooo I am wandering if he has knocked it or something? (with all those whips lol)

either way he will be sorted cheers mate.
If it lasts I know from expirience it is a fairly easy op to perform.

the last time he was at the vets, she picked up on it, mentioned it and agreed it looked like something had healed over?


----------



## NicolasB

it may be a blessing if he drops it to be honest Sal, it will be easier to treat and would probably save you the cost of the vets trip and an op because you are able to deal with it yourself...

If the rest of the tail doesnt look swollen or have any obvious signs of infection i would just treat it daily with iodene and a decent anti septic cream and see how he gets on. it may well just be a wound from all the tail whipping, possibly caught it on the glass door or even a branch?

problem is that its been like that since you got him so no way of tellin exactly what happened. also, the vet indicating she had seen it and opted not to treat it may also mean its an old wound which may just need time to heal, he may just have pulled the scab off so to speak...?

If he wasnt a resuce who had been in bad care previously i would have said dont bother with the vets and give it a go at treating it yourself for a week or two and see if it improves. but being a rescue, i think the poor bugger has been through enough and if you can afford to have him at the vets to get treated then go for it... :2thumb:



Salazare Slytherin said:


> Yeah this is true... if it is what I think it is I reckon he migh drop it before he sees a vet though.
> 
> If he does I will be happy. the rest of the tail does not look infected or anything, it is just a wound?
> 
> it looked like a dry bit of blood when I got him, soooo I am wandering if he has knocked it or something? (with all those whips lol)
> 
> either way he will be sorted cheers mate.
> If it lasts I know from expirience it is a fairly easy op to perform.
> 
> the last time he was at the vets, she picked up on it, mentioned it and agreed it looked like something had healed over?


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Yeah this is true... if it is what I think it is I reckon he migh drop it before he sees a vet though.
> 
> If he does I will be happy. the rest of the tail does not look infected or anything, it is just a wound?
> 
> it looked like a dry bit of blood when I got him, soooo I am wandering if he has knocked it or something? (with all those whips lol)
> 
> either way he will be sorted cheers mate.
> If it lasts I know from expirience it is a fairly easy op to perform.
> 
> the last time he was at the vets, she picked up on it, mentioned it and agreed it looked like something had healed over?


Something similar happened to mine m8, I just treated it with iodine and it was fine! Bloody Iguana's know how to hurt themselves..... Even in the largest enclosures! That must be why they are so resistant, because they have had to adapt to being the most accident prone reptiles on the planet!


----------



## NicolasB

Iguanaquinn said:


> Something similar happened to mine m8, I just treated it with iodine and it was fine! Bloody Iguana's know how to hurt themselves..... Even in the largest enclosures! That must be why they are so resistant, because they have had to adapt to being the most accident prone reptiles on the planet!


ha ha! next Iggy i get im gonna call Accident Iggy! that is so true though, i think they are just clumsy though?!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

NicolasB said:


> it may be a blessing if he drops it to be honest Sal, it will be easier to treat and would probably save you the cost of the vets trip and an op because you are able to deal with it yourself...
> 
> If the rest of the tail doesnt look swollen or have any obvious signs of infection i would just treat it daily with iodene and a decent anti septic cream and see how he gets on. it may well just be a wound from all the tail whipping, possibly caught it on the glass door or even a branch?
> 
> problem is that its been like that since you got him so no way of tellin exactly what happened. also, the vet indicating she had seen it and opted not to treat it may also mean its an old wound which may just need time to heal, he may just have pulled the scab off so to speak...?
> 
> If he wasnt a resuce who had been in bad care previously i would have said dont bother with the vets and give it a go at treating it yourself for a week or two and see if it improves. but being a rescue, i think the poor bugger has been through enough and if you can afford to have him at the vets to get treated then go for it... :2thumb:





Iguanaquinn said:


> Something similar happened to mine m8, I just treated it with iodine and it was fine! Bloody Iguana's know how to hurt themselves..... Even in the largest enclosures! That must be why they are so resistant, because they have had to adapt to being the most accident prone reptiles on the planet!


 
Yeah thanks guys.
Steve I think I remember you mentioning something about that.

I will keep it clean, I have nearly a week to see how he gets on anyways.
So we will see how it goes.

to be honest I would rather him drop that part of the tail so I can treat it and then stem the blood, by which time in 2-3 months it will have aready partly grown back.


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Hi everyone,

I notice a good few questions about T5 vrs M.V. 

I am more than willing to answer these questions either on the thread for everyones benefit or by P.M.

I have helped one member today and given permission to use my reply if they want to repost.

I have been studying iggs this week as part of research For another book. I have learnt alot!

John.


----------



## Ssymess007

Where do you guys get your uv's and heat tubes from? Also what are T5's and MVB's?


----------



## NicolasB

Ssymess007 said:


> Where do you guys get your uv's and heat tubes from? Also what are T5's and MVB's?


People buy from all over, Surrey pet supplies seems to be the cheapest around for the UV tubes, and there service is pretty good too...

Most people are going with Arcadia UVB tubes, they are good and last a year as opposed to the normal 6 months, i am sure ArcadiaJohn will be happy to help if you have questions about their products...

an MVB is a Mercury Vapour Bulb, it is a combination light which produces UVA and UVB. not as much UVB as the tubes, but very sensitive and cant be put on a stat. well not the older ones anyway, not sure if this is still the case with Arcadia's new range, again, i am sure John will correct me or inform you a bit better! :2thumb:


----------



## NicolasB

Ssymess007 said:


> Where do you guys get your uv's and heat tubes from? Also what are T5's and MVB's?


Oh and i forgot - a T5 is just a smaller version of the older T8 UV tubes, T8's are a 1 inch diameter and the T5's are a half inch if i am not mistaken. make sure you buy the correct controller when you decide what lights to buy as well obviously... T8's wont fit ina T5 fitting and vice versa...


----------



## Ssymess007

Can you get those products from electrical shops as pet suppliers seem to be double the price for eg my 120w 4ft heat tube was £16.95 from an electrical shop and £30 from a pet shop! Is this the case with the uv's?


----------



## NicolasB

Sadly not, the UV tubes you will get at an electrical store will not have UVB, so will be of no use to your animals...

the fittings from arcadia are not that expensive and they do dual light controllers too...

I guess if you use a standard T8 fitting from an electrical store you could just buy a T8 reptile light and they would work together, but i wouldnt chance it to be honest...


----------



## Arcadiajohn

High output T5 is a world apart from T5. The T number of a tube denotes width, so T8 is one inch in diameter,T12 was inch and a half and T5 is five eigths of an inch. So a thinner tube.

High output T5 uses this thinner easier to hide tube but uses high emission phosphors in the tube.

These phosphors can only be fired with a high output, high frequency electronic signal. This has a number of benefits. One they are flicker free!! This is far better for reptile tetrachromatic vision and better for keepers who are sensitive to floro lighting. 

They also emit a massive 2-3 times more usuable and visible light! With this light increase comes a relative UV increase! So again 2-3 times more UV than an Arcadia T8 lamp, and our T8s are probably the strongest available to start with. So in relative terms a D3+ 12% T8 at 20cms will give you without a reflector about 50-60mws, the T5 will give you 130-140mws. This is doubled minimum when the correct reflector is used. 

This amount of safe protected UV is the same at the same distance as a 100w M.V combi type lamp, but all along the tube! So if you had a six foot wide viv you could have an almost four foot basking area! And still have the all important drop off into cool and shade that is so important to the D3 cycle.

Reptiles are so advanced, they are able in most cases to see a UV gradient and detect the thermogradient and make full use of it. Letting the animal choose when and where to bask would replicate another useful natural behavior and along with regimented suplimentation help the animal to thrive rather than simply survive.

So high output T5 is a real revolution, big basking animals can be safely provided for for the first time really in what is a very low natural sunlight country where we do not have the luxury of letting the lizard bask in the heat of the garden for most of the year. A properly set up T5 system would provide almost a 36" graduated drop!

I hope this is helpful

John.


----------



## NicolasB

Yet another cracking response! Thanks John!

you really do need to stop with these replies though, at least until i have money for a T5 upgrade! i just get jealous every time i read a post about this! :lol2:

Thanks again, as always your help and knowledge is invaluable!



Arcadiajohn said:


> High output T5 is a world apart from T5. The T number of a tube denotes width, so T8 is one inch in diameter,T12 was inch and a half and T5 is five eigths of an inch. So a thinner tube.
> 
> High output T5 uses this thinner easier to hide tube but uses high emission phosphors in the tube.
> 
> These phosphors can only be fired with a high output, high frequency electronic signal. This has a number of benefits. One they are flicker free!! This is far better for reptile tetrachromatic vision and better for keepers who are sensitive to floro lighting.
> 
> They also emit a massive 2-3 times more usuable and visible light! With this light increase comes a relative UV increase! So again 2-3 times more UV than an Arcadia T8 lamp, and our T8s are probably the strongest available to start with. So in relative terms a D3+ 12% T8 at 20cms will give you without a reflector about 50-60mws, the T5 will give you 130-140mws. This is doubled minimum when the correct reflector is used.
> 
> This amount of safe protected UV is the same at the same distance as a 100w M.V combi type lamp, but all along the tube! So if you had a six foot wide viv you could have an almost four foot basking area! And still have the all important drop off into cool and shade that is so important to the D3 cycle.
> 
> Reptiles are so advanced, they are able in most cases to see a UV gradient and detect the thermogradient and make full use of it. Letting the animal choose when and where to bask would replicate another useful natural behavior and along with regimented suplimentation help the animal to thrive rather than simply survive.
> 
> So high output T5 is a real revolution, big basking animals can be safely provided for for the first time really in what is a very low natural sunlight country where we do not have the luxury of letting the lizard bask in the heat of the garden for most of the year. A properly set up T5 system would provide almost a 36" graduated drop!
> 
> I hope this is helpful
> 
> John.


----------



## Arcadiajohn

One final point to help you on the way! T5 is much more energy efficient than running multiple or even one M.V lamp so.......you would get your investment back in lower electricity bills fairly quickly. A four foot lamp uses about 58w Inc the ballast running cost. So that's nearly half a 100w M.V and does not have a big spike to start the lamp as in the case of M.V.

John




NicolasB said:


> Yet another cracking response! Thanks John!
> 
> you really do need to stop with these replies though, at least until i have money for a T5 upgrade! i just get jealous every time i read a post about this! :lol2:
> 
> Thanks again, as always your help and knowledge is invaluable!


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Arcadiajohn said:


> High output T5 is a world apart from T5. The T number of a tube denotes width, so T8 is one inch in diameter,T12 was inch and a half and T5 is five eigths of an inch. So a thinner tube.
> 
> High output T5 uses this thinner easier to hide tube but uses high emission phosphors in the tube.
> 
> These phosphors can only be fired with a high output, high frequency electronic signal. This has a number of benefits. One they are flicker free!! This is far better for reptile tetrachromatic vision and better for keepers who are sensitive to floro lighting.
> 
> They also emit a massive 2-3 times more usuable and visible light! With this light increase comes a relative UV increase! So again 2-3 times more UV than an Arcadia T8 lamp, and our T8s are probably the strongest available to start with. So in relative terms a D3+ 12% T8 at 20cms will give you without a reflector about 50-60mws, the T5 will give you 130-140mws. This is doubled minimum when the correct reflector is used.
> 
> This amount of safe protected UV is the same at the same distance as a 100w M.V combi type lamp, but all along the tube! So if you had a six foot wide viv you could have an almost four foot basking area! And still have the all important drop off into cool and shade that is so important to the D3 cycle.
> 
> Reptiles are so advanced, they are able in most cases to see a UV gradient and detect the thermogradient and make full use of it. Letting the animal choose when and where to bask would replicate another useful natural behavior and along with regimented suplimentation help the animal to thrive rather than simply survive.
> 
> So high output T5 is a real revolution, big basking animals can be safely provided for for the first time really in what is a very low natural sunlight country where we do not have the luxury of letting the lizard bask in the heat of the garden for most of the year. A properly set up T5 system would provide almost a 36" graduated drop!
> 
> I hope this is helpful
> 
> John.


A man wise beyond your years John, My T5 system should be with me today! I am like an excitied school boy!

The Mrs can be a little photo sensitive so I am putting the light at the front of the viv where the glass is. Well on the wood facing into the viv if that makes sense. Got the reflector with it too, as I said to you before I am downgrading the viv so this is going straight in the smaller viv and then doing all the bits and bobs to get it sorted for my AWD.


----------



## Ssymess007

What is the cost of a t5 system for an iguana viv?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Whoah! 
everyone remember this page number so we can point any more lighting questions back at that response:2thumb:


----------



## si_man306

Thanks iguanaquinn, I was about to post a similar response from John that I got  some really excellent, detailed info there!

For pricing, as of today @surreypetsupplies (excellent service)

Arcadia - Surrey Pet Supplies

T5 waterproof Twin Starter: £36
12% T5 tubes £21 each (6% are £19)

Delivery is £3.99.

Not sure if you can use another starter or not as the tubes are high frequency and thinner than the usual tubes.

Then you've got to add the bits which will heat the viv during the day (if you're removing a UVB at least) which means you'll need another ceramic or two (ebay are best at ~£10 a go) possibly a habistat and a halogen type basking light (£10 surrey pet supplies).

It's not all that expensive alone but I would be budgeting £100+ by the time i'd got all the bits and changed the heating requirements.


----------



## si_man306

Arcadiajohn said:


> One final point to help you on the way! T5 is much more energy efficient than running multiple or even one M.V lamp so.......you would get your investment back in lower electricity bills fairly quickly. A four foot lamp uses about 58w Inc the ballast running cost. So that's nearly half a 100w M.V and does not have a big spike to start the lamp as in the case of M.V.
> 
> John


You do need to factor in needing to replace the heat from the removed MVB though with basking lights/ ceramics. 

I agree though, I was impressed with the low wattage requirements.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

si_man306 said:


> Thanks iguanaquinn, I was about to post a similar response from John that I got  some really excellent, detailed info there!
> 
> For pricing, as of today @surreypetsupplies (excellent service)
> 
> Arcadia - Surrey Pet Supplies
> 
> T5 waterproof Twin Starter: £36
> 12% T5 tubes £21 each (6% are £19)
> 
> Delivery is £3.99.
> 
> Not sure if you can use another starter or not as the tubes are high frequency and thinner than the usual tubes.
> 
> Then you've got to add the bits which will heat the viv during the day (if you're removing a UVB at least) which means you'll need another ceramic or two (ebay are best at ~£10 a go) possibly a habistat and a halogen type basking light (£10 surrey pet supplies).
> 
> It's not all that expensive alone but I would be budgeting £100+ by the time i'd got all the bits and changed the heating requirements.


I had pm'd John about this and I am sure that he won't mind me saying that you need to use the T5 starter due to the size and also the technology is different....... 

Cue the man in the know :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Iguanaquinn said:


> I had pm'd John about this and I am sure that he won't mind me saying that you need to use the T5 starter due to the size and also the technology is different.......
> 
> Cue the man in the know :lol2:


I am sure I seen him mention this before mate.
Some things have happned to peeps not using the right starter units.: victory:


----------



## Ssymess007

Those prices seem pretty good, is that with the light fittings aswell? Also to go off topic, is there any reason why I sould not wall paper inside my iguana viv?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Ssymess007 said:


> Those prices seem pretty good, is that with the light fittings aswell? Also to go off topic, is there any reason why I sould not wall paper inside my iguana viv?


You can do what ever you want in an iguana viv mate.
but I can't see wall paper lasting too long in honesty.
Especially with the humidity issue etc.: victory:

I forgot to reply to that message? at least I think it was you.: victory:


----------



## 111mattin111

Im curently using a T5 tube in my beardies viv on a normal starter, just pm'd John to see if this is a problem, it seems ok, if need be ill change it.


----------



## si_man306

Salazare Slytherin said:


> You can do what ever you want in an iguana viv mate.
> but I can't see wall paper lasting too long in honesty.
> Especially with the humidity issue etc.: victory:
> 
> I forgot to reply to that message? at least I think it was you.: victory:


Yeah you could wall paper it but mould can be a problem with the high humidity levels/ heat. Also the humidity could make the paper go a bit funny/ come off i'd have thought?

I use anti-mould dulux paint now which has been excellent.

If you want something interesting in the background you could always paint something on there


----------



## hitmanout2007

so whot with all the mad crase about the T5 system lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

hitmanout2007 said:


> so whot with all the mad crase about the T5 system lol


It seems to be better for iguanas at the moment, technology is advancing and we are all learning alot from UVB at the moment, compare this kind of information to 30 years ago, the hobby has advanced forward a hell of alot!

always room for improvement.: victory:


----------



## hitmanout2007

Salazare Slytherin said:


> It seems to be better for iguanas at the moment, technology is advancing and we are all learning alot from UVB at the moment, compare this kind of information to 30 years ago, the hobby has advanced forward a hell of alot!
> 
> always room for improvement.: victory:


So is this systum used instead ov the megray bulb and heat system or do ya still need the heat tubes if ya can can ya email the details ov what I need plz thanks mate cause lookin at the info it baffles me


----------



## Arcadiajohn

This system simply provides more light and heat, you would still need a stat and a heat source, halogen is very energy efficient as it heats amazingly quickly and is almost stat proof!

High output T5 provides the same usable UV as a 100M.V lamp in mws whether that's an Arcadia D3 basking lamp or megaray or zoomed or any other, the problem with M.V lamps is the usable UV spot is very, very small. The Arcadia D3 basking lamp has the widest area of emission and that's still only 50degrees. They are really useful for a UV hotspot but if you want to replicate a more natural gradient the spread simply isn't enough.

So with T5 providing so much power all along the lamp the animal will be able to photoregulate as THEY need, let's not forget reptiles and birds can see UV patterns, they will regulate as needed. So a good bright area full of protected UV dropping off into a shady cool area is perfect. Imagine a four foot basking area as powerful as the brands of M.V mentioned, without sounding coy it is simply a revolution! And this should all save you money

To answer another post, high output T5 will not run from an old style T8 ballast. The pins on the lamp would not line up as they are much thinner and they require a high frequency, high output electronic signal to fire up the phosphors. The good news is that we shaved £45.00 off of the cost of the controller recently! They are also flicker free which is much better for tetrachromats and humans alike.

Please let me know if I haven't been clear.....it's been a long day!

John. 




hitmanout2007 said:


> So is this systum used instead ov the megray bulb and heat system or do ya still need the heat tubes if ya can can ya email the details ov what I need plz thanks mate cause lookin at the info it baffles me


----------



## Ssymess007

If carlsberg did lighting experts = Arcadia John!!


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Ssymess007 said:


> If carlsberg did lighting experts = Arcadia John!!


I need that for my signature!

But how do I do it? lol....


----------



## daveabbott007

*GYO food*

Guys (and Girls), can anyone advise if the "Pro Rep Tortoise Garden Feed Growing Kit" contains anything useful or harmful towards a baby iguana's diet. I was thinking about growing one in the Viv (additional lighting permitting) as an additional source of fresh veg and boredom relief. 

thanks
Dave


----------



## Iguanaquinn

daveabbott007 said:


> Guys (and Girls), can anyone advise if the "Pro Rep Tortoise Garden Feed Growing Kit" contains anything useful or harmful towards a baby iguana's diet. I was thinking about growing one in the Viv (additional lighting permitting) as an additional source of fresh veg and boredom relief.
> 
> thanks
> Dave


I have not used it, but my vet said to me that it was a really good thing to get... Go or it, should be fine.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

use the quote option copy and paste and make sure 
the [QUOTEusername
text and [/QUOTE] is near it.

or just use the multi quote option?


----------



## chooksmum

Hi, im new to the forum, but not to iguanas, unfortunetly my iguana died 3 yrs ago with a tumour, but this weekend i become an iguana slave again, getting the little fella or gal from Fangs and Fins in Grimsby who were really helpful, as alot of issues with different methods of heating seems to have changed or i just have a bad memory lol. Had the viv set up for 3 days by the time the little iggy gets to come home and so temps have been great. 
Im sorry ill be re reading the entire thread again over the next couple of days so excited .


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

chooksmum said:


> Hi, im new to the forum, but not to iguanas, unfortunetly my iguana died 3 yrs ago with a tumour, but this weekend i become an iguana slave again, getting the little fella or gal from Fangs and Fins in Grimsby who were really helpful, as alot of issues with different methods of heating seems to have changed or i just have a bad memory lol. Had the viv set up for 3 days by the time the little iggy gets to come home and so temps have been great.
> Im sorry ill be re reading the entire thread again over the next couple of days so excited .


 
Welcome to the iguana thread  and congrats on your new iguana, sorry to hear about your previouse iguaana however.: victory:


----------



## chooksmum

Hi thankyou was very upsetting time ,tbh at the time i swore i wouldnt go through owning a rep again, but i visited a friend lately with a 6 yr old stroppy male and realised how much they bring to your life, good and bad lol , im alittle excited but nervous at the same time, picking the iguana up tomorrow, then the long journey of us getting along together lol.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

chooksmum said:


> Hi thankyou was very upsetting time ,tbh at the time i swore i wouldnt go through owning a rep again, but i visited a friend lately with a 6 yr old stroppy male and realised how much they bring to your life, good and bad lol , im alittle excited but nervous at the same time, picking the iguana up tomorrow, then the long journey of us getting along together lol.


 
Yes I know the exact feeling I have had iguanas come and go and it is very upsetting, but at the same time you have to think you can be offering more good homes too the others and forfill 2 lives that way.

It took me months of considering getting another iguana after my last died at the beginning of the year but at the same time they do bring some joy to our lives.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

I just have to declare my love for this song!!

Foo Fighters. Walk. - YouTube


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Iguanaquinn said:


> I just have to declare my love for this song!!
> 
> Foo Fighters. Walk. - YouTube


Mate thats you isn't it? at the beginning of the video?:whistling2:


----------



## Arcadiajohn

How did it go? Are you a proud Iggy owner yet?

John.




chooksmum said:


> Hi thankyou was very upsetting time ,tbh at the time i swore i wouldnt go through owning a rep again, but i visited a friend lately with a 6 yr old stroppy male and realised how much they bring to your life, good and bad lol , im alittle excited but nervous at the same time, picking the iguana up tomorrow, then the long journey of us getting along together lol.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Just want to ask this.

What are peoples views on dual lighting?

I have been looking into them for a few of my setups but I can't seem to find a unit that will fit vivs, the ones I came across are mainly for the exo terra systems.

Exo Terra : Dual Top / UV Light & Basking Spot Fixture

I am after two of something similar I can basicly fix too the top of my iguana and water dragon vivs.

and not too mention in the next few months there is a strong possibility a homeless iguana could be comming here.
John I did check arcadia for these too but can't seem to find anything?


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Just want to ask this.
> 
> What are peoples views on dual lighting?
> 
> I have been looking into them for a few of my setups but I can't seem to find a unit that will fit vivs, the ones I came across are mainly for the exo terra systems.
> 
> Exo Terra : Dual Top / UV Light & Basking Spot Fixture
> 
> I am after two of something similar I can basicly fix too the top of my iguana and water dragon vivs.
> 
> and not too mention in the next few months there is a strong possibility a homeless iguana could be comming here.
> John I did check arcadia for these too but can't seem to find anything?



Arcadia do the dual system m8, on the T5's.... I was considering the dual but my viv is too small at the moment. I don't think that it would be worth it for now.


----------



## chooksmum

Arcadiajohn said:


> How did it go? Are you a proud Iggy owner yet?
> 
> John.


Hi John, yes i picked him up this afternoon, giving him a week settling in time, before im at the front of the viv all baby talking at him . Hes quite enquisitive, had a wander round his new surroundings, at the mo hes basking looking a bit puzzled.

Just gotta name the little fella now, any suggestions? Lol


----------



## Arcadiajohn

If you can wait a month or so, we will have a full metal, High output T5 lighting hood that can be used above mesh top vivs and inside big enclosures.....there you heard it here first! It's still supposed to be a secret!

John. 




Salazare Slytherin said:


> Just want to ask this.
> 
> What are peoples views on dual lighting?
> 
> I have been looking into them for a few of my setups but I can't seem to find a unit that will fit vivs, the ones I came across are mainly for the exo terra systems.
> 
> Exo Terra : Dual Top / UV Light & Basking Spot Fixture
> 
> I am after two of something similar I can basicly fix too the top of my iguana and water dragon vivs.
> 
> and not too mention in the next few months there is a strong possibility a homeless iguana could be comming here.
> John I did check arcadia for these too but can't seem to find anything?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Arcadiajohn said:


> If you can wait a month or so, we will have a full metal, High output T5 lighting hood that can be used above mesh top vivs and inside big enclosures.....there you heard it here first! It's still supposed to be a secret!
> 
> John.


 
Dude you guys are awesome, drop me a message when these are on the market:no1:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

chooksmum said:


> Hi John, yes i picked him up this afternoon, giving him a week settling in time, before im at the front of the viv all baby talking at him . Hes quite enquisitive, had a wander round his new surroundings, at the mo hes basking looking a bit puzzled.
> 
> Just gotta name the little fella now, any suggestions? Lol


I name all my animals something to do with myth and magic, I know someone who is planning on naming there iguana after me too:blush:

currently my iguana is named Albus (after dumbledore) : victory:

other names

Rex, Zilla, Merlin, Yoda, Jar Jar? Emerald, Saphira (dragon off eragon) Drako?


----------



## chooksmum

Albus is such a cool name for an iguana, it just suits . Lol

I think it will probably end up being something related to F1 ,my daughter is determined it shall be Buzz ,as we got a toy story 3 obsession at the minute lol


----------



## chooksmum

Hi, i think i have made my first mistake, ive got the little fella under a 100 watt Arcadia D3 lamp, the probe reads at 110 on the log directly beneath, i know its only the second day, but he isnt sitting beneath it, he has discovered the climbing ivy at the back, im thinking this is too high temp for him ? I think ive now officially got the new mum nerves.


----------



## hitmanout2007

chooksmum said:


> Hi, i think i have made my first mistake, ive got the little fella under a 100 watt Arcadia D3 lamp, the probe reads at 110 on the log directly beneath, i know its only the second day, but he isnt sitting beneath it, he has discovered the climbing ivy at the back, im thinking this is too high temp for him ? I think ive now officially got the new mum nerves.



Temperatures under basking lights should be in the low to middle 90's temperature surrounding your iguana should be no lower than 80ºF. Within the cage a range of temperatures should be provided so that your iguana can regulate its body temperature by moving back and forth between cooler and warmer areas. I think


----------



## buddylouis

chooksmum said:


> Hi, i think i have made my first mistake, ive got the little fella under a 100 watt Arcadia D3 lamp, the probe reads at 110 on the log directly beneath, i know its only the second day, but he isnt sitting beneath it, he has discovered the climbing ivy at the back, im thinking this is too high temp for him ? I think ive now officially got the new mum nerves.


Hi, i'm a new iguana keeper but from the research i've done over the years i'm led to beleive the basking spot should be in the low 90's (90-94). I have my basking light on a dimmer stat with the stat set to approx 93, this keeps the basking area steadily in the low 90's throughout the day, hope this is of some help, i'm sure some of the more experienced keepers will be along shortly to expand on this or correct me if i'm wrong. Good luck with your new iguana :2thumb:


----------



## chooksmum

Hi, thanks for replying, i thought the same, our other iguana wasnt as hot as this , but ive rang the shop and questioned the temps and they said, no thats fine as long as the cool end is in the low 80s, i just thought maybe research, advice had changed since we lost her,but wanted to come on here for a second opnion as had the nagging feeling in my head. Need to finda way to cool the temps down till payday tomorrow, any ideas?


----------



## buddylouis

Is there any way of increasing the distance between the surface of the bulb and basking spot ? Thats the only way i can think of. 

A dimmer stat may well be a good investment they do a great job of keeping your temps steady, however i'm not sure how or if they work with MVB's, my UVB and heat bulbs are seperate, so will be worth checking before using with an MVB if you do go down that line, like i say though some of the more experienced keepers will be able to advise you better i'm sure.


----------



## chooksmum

hi ill have a go at moving the log lower, im pretty sure i read you cant use a stat with these bulbs, ive always used the strip and seperate bask before so this combined is a new way to me .I think ill be buying the T5 controller and strip, as i dont feel hes going to be getting the correct amount.
I knew it wouldnt be long before i was stressing , thanks again


----------



## buddylouis

chooksmum said:


> hi ill have a go at moving the log lower, im pretty sure i read you cant use a stat with these bulbs, ive always used the strip and seperate bask before so this combined is a new way to me .I think ill be buying the T5 controller and strip, as i dont feel hes going to be getting the correct amount.
> I knew it wouldnt be long before i was stressing , thanks again


LOL. Thats all i seem to do at the moment aswell. I'm reading material i've read several times before to make sure i'm doing things right, right back to basics, salazare has pm'ed me some great diet material, i keep going through that and theres some really interesting stuff relating to diet in there, stuff i had no idea about to be honest, ask and i'm sure he will pm you the same, i've pm'ed him some queries of my own and he always has answers with backup aswell, he always takes the time to help :notworthy:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

So you want an iguana diet?

Drop me a message so I don't forget to send it too you.
I will have to have a good deep look.: victory:


----------



## lovemysnakes

omg im bored, im just about to do loads of new electrics for a new viv.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Hi all, just an update on Albus, only 15 minutes ago has he droped the end part of his tail, however when he droped it it was not wriggling which set alarm bells riniging sign the tail part which was droped was most definately not healthy.

Some tail drops we seen were usually wriggling about when it happned, sadly this tail was completely dead.

I have since concocted him a herbal antibacterial remedy to help fight of any nasties and have treated and stemed the blood and I am waiting for his vet too phone me back.

Normally a tail drop would not concern me but what is concerning me is the dead tissue I have seen and the none riggling, the tail when I looked at it looks as though it had collapsed from the inside some time ago so it is just a case of waiting to see what happens next.

I just hope what ever it is? although I have a good suspicion of what it might be, has not spread to the upper levels of the tail.

I am partly glad he has droped that part, he is still young and still can make up for a tail regrowth.

I will keep you all posted on what the vet says.

Other than that it does not seem to be bothering him he is currently munching away at his grub at the minute which I am at least taking as a good sign.


----------



## jcarty33

aint been on here for a bit, just read the post about the new high output top that can be used for screen cages which arcadiajohn said, they sound great and i would definitly consider getting one for my iguana


----------



## lovemysnakes

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Hi all, just an update on Albus, only 15 minutes ago has he droped the end part of his tail, however when he droped it it was not wriggling which set alarm bells riniging sign the tail part which was droped was most definately not healthy.
> 
> Some tail drops we seen were usually wriggling about when it happned, sadly this tail was completely dead.
> 
> I have since concocted him a herbal antibacterial remedy to help fight of any nasties and have treated and stemed the blood and I am waiting for his vet too phone me back.
> 
> Normally a tail drop would not concern me but what is concerning me is the dead tissue I have seen and the none riggling, the tail when I looked at it looks as though it had collapsed from the inside some time ago so it is just a case of waiting to see what happens next.
> 
> I just hope what ever it is? although I have a good suspicion of what it might be, has not spread to the upper levels of the tail.
> 
> I am partly glad he has droped that part, he is still young and still can make up for a tail regrowth.
> 
> I will keep you all posted on what the vet says.
> 
> Other than that it does not seem to be bothering him he is currently munching away at his grub at the minute which I am at least taking as a good sign.


what do you think it could be? like a bacterial infection? thats what happened with leas claws. 

be good to hear what it is. best wishes.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

lovemysnakes said:


> what do you think it could be? like a bacterial infection? thats what happened with leas claws.
> 
> be good to hear what it is. best wishes.


I think the tail in gangerouse to be honest
The vet did not phone me back tonight, We are off to seek some advice from WLW tomorrow in the mean time, he has kindly said he will take a look at the problem for me.

to be honest there are other problems going on with him I think too and I want a second opinion.
I would trust his advice above anyone elses on the forum to be honest


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

and I would just like to say a big thankyou to wildlifewarrior who helped poor little Albus out  thanks christian if you read this you are a star mate, we are greatful for all your help and although Albus did not show his grattitude he is greatful too:2thumb:

Him attempting to bite your face of is his way of saying thanks


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Hi guys, 

I am from today able to publish the UVB readings for the T5s as requested earlier in the thread,


Here's the numbers, rounded down to allow for human error and taken using solar meter in a lab.

This is for the D3+ 12% lamp, the numbers are roughly halved with regard to the D3 6%. so you can easily see how effective a reflector is and how these lamps will push UV down into the enclosure and allow natural photoregualtion,

12% D3+ T5 with reflector

10cms, 548 mws
20cms, 274 mws
30cms, 169 mws
40cms, 109 mws

This is with the Arcadia T5 reflector and show 0mws of UVC at all distances even when placed on the tube!

Without the reflector

10cms, 252mws
20cms, 124mws
30cms, 72 mws
40cms, 49mws.

A 100w M.V lamp would provide 140mws at 20cms.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

We went to the vets this morning and it seems and looks like he has been lucky, Nic mate it seems your little theory was right.

His overall health is good too.: victory:


----------



## buddylouis

Salazare Slytherin said:


> We went to the vets this morning and it seems and looks like he has been lucky, Nic mate it seems your little theory was right.
> 
> His overall health is good too.: victory:


Good to hear :2thumb:


----------



## daveabbott007

John, thanks for the readings, these are a great help. Is there any chance you can supply readings through the mesh roofs of the exo terra and zoomed tanks? (alternatively, can you bring some bulbs and meters to your talk for SRC in a few weeks so we can take some readings there?)

thanks


----------



## Arcadiajohn

We are launching next week a full metal high output T5 replacement lighting canopy for all mesh top glass vivs!!!

The marketing statement for this product is "powers through the mesh" which is exactly what it does.

The numbers are as follows.

10cms 265mws
20cms 140mws
30cms 81 mws

This is a massive improvement compared to T8s or compacts. In short the available energy of T5 over a mesh is still greater than a high oiler Arcadia T8 would be fitted INSIDE the enclosure, imagine how much energy is avaialbe if you use old tech over mesh!!!

John.




daveabbott007 said:


> John, thanks for the readings, these are a great help. Is there any chance you can supply readings through the mesh roofs of the exo terra and zoomed tanks? (alternatively, can you bring some bulbs and meters to your talk for SRC in a few weeks so we can take some readings there?)
> 
> thanks


----------



## abadi

Hi all,,

Sorry wasn't in the forum much these days, BUT i was spending alot of time with the iguana, unfortunately he still doesn't like me not threatened or anything just doesn't like me around him at all only when he's in a bath he really calms down, i wonder why :lol2: he lets me stroke him and doesn't show any sign of threat or stress.. or hate.

Salazare,, How is Albus doing? do you have his perm setup ready? :2thumb: would like to hear alot.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

abadi said:


> Hi all,,
> 
> Sorry wasn't in the forum much these days, BUT i was spending alot of time with the iguana, unfortunately he still doesn't like me not threatened or anything just doesn't like me around him at all only when he's in a bath he really calms down, i wonder why :lol2: he lets me stroke him and doesn't show any sign of threat or stress.. or hate.
> 
> Salazare,, How is Albus doing? do you have his perm setup ready? :2thumb: would like to hear alot.


 
No permanent setup is not quite ready yet: victory:
To be honest getting it sorted I could have done tomorrow, what is holding me back is the selection of a few prodcucts I am after for it, such as the arcadia UVB dual system I am waiting to see when it come out, the exo terra ones would be far too small.

Albus is doing fine thanks, we were invited to Wildlifewarrior for a trip last night for him to take a look at the tail break, the problem is when you become paranoid you start to see things that are not even there so its always good to have a second opinion. 

a tail break itself does not bother me, many ways to treat it and deal with it at home I was just concerned because the tail end was dead, and was hoping it had not spread to the upper levels of the tail.

He is shedding too and the rest of the tail is dull so it becomes a litte more complex to spot the signs when that happens.

Anyways Wildlifewarrior helped me out a great deal and at such short notice. 

My vet did not phone me back straight away and because of the concern of the breakige I am not the type to just sit back and hope for the best.

He has adequate treatments to help his tail heal.

Once I have aquired the lighting etc for the enclosure I will begin to build it: victory:


With your iguana, don't worry too much, just persist, even if you get sick of it, remember we are supposed to be smarter than them, and if you give up the iguana has already won, it took me 4 hours each day for 8 months to get the significant result you seen with me and my nephew.

and it is a very painful journey to go through.

Keep it up your doing good: victory:


----------



## chooksmum

Hi glad to hear Albus is on the mend. Caught his photos of him and hes beautiful. 
I have just ordered a T5 strip and reflector from Surreypets, thanks to 
Salazare Slytherin for the link for food and Iguanaquinn for the help with the lightening. Was much apprechiated.


----------



## buddylouis

Think i'll be going down this route in the very near future after the reading :2thumb:


----------



## Yorkshire Gator

has anybody ever been to Palm beach zoo in florida?


----------



## Jeremyisking

Not sure what size vivs you guys are running but I'm
Currently running a 160w mega ray flood 16 inches away from
Basking spot , assisted for temps by 100w che on habistat pulse stat. Away from
Basking area ,running a t5 strip to provide ambient light , and a 100w mega ray flood providing morning and evening levels of UVB between 7-9 & 18-20 assisted temps by 250 w che on pulse stat . This is for a 7x 8x 4 viv . He uses all the areas. At different times of day , you can see the tank in my pics a bit basic before I put him in , now there are more shelves and platforms .


----------



## chooksmum

Just how cool are Surrey Pet Supplies, :notworthyrdered yesterday dinner, it arrived this morning.
Not had chance to do the change over yet as " wifeys" in bed, as hes on nights tonight

Just wondering how the little dude is going to feel about being disturbed while the strip gets fitted, hopefully can add without alot of hassle. Still struggling with the name, nothing seems to suit him, wanted a unisex name, even though it is a greater chance he will be male. and me refering as a he all the tim lol. 
Kids have been introduced to Fraggle Rock so at the mo, Gobo is the number 1 choice , but it doesnt feel right lol , there again raikki was one of my suggestions n that doesnt suit him either. He shall have to be nameless till the decision is made :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

chooksmum said:


> Just how cool are Surrey Pet Supplies, :notworthyrdered yesterday dinner, it arrived this morning.
> Not had chance to do the change over yet as " wifeys" in bed, as hes on nights tonight
> 
> Just wondering how the little dude is going to feel about being disturbed while the strip gets fitted, hopefully can add without alot of hassle. Still struggling with the name, nothing seems to suit him, wanted a unisex name, even though it is a greater chance he will be male. and me refering as a he all the tim lol.
> Kids have been introduced to Fraggle Rock so at the mo, Gobo is the number 1 choice , but it doesnt feel right lol , there again raikki was one of my suggestions n that doesnt suit him either. He shall have to be nameless till the decision is made :lol2:


they can learn to associate their names so choose wisely, :2thumb:


----------



## buddylouis

Salazare Slytherin said:


> they can learn to associate their names so choose wisely, :2thumb:


This is very true, i'm not particularly keen on the name of ours but she knows it and responds to it so can't really change it.

Suppose i could give her a pet name aswell though, lol.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

buddylouis said:


> This is very true, i'm not particularly keen on the name of ours but she knows it and responds to it so can't really change it.
> 
> Suppose i could give her a pet name aswell though, lol.


I know it is true, they are very intelligent, the problem is some keepers don't pay real attention to it sometimes and therefore don't relise it.

Sadly... 

I have had iguanas that would deliberately wait for your back to be turned before they charged at you and took a chunk out of you in season.
Iguanas that learn to associate where they are allowed and not allowed to go will hide away knowing they have done something wrong. (Linky has some interesting stories about her iguana)


Mark my words, every single time an iguana whips you it is taking notes of where it gets the best reaction out of you too, anyone ever noticed how an iguana knows exacly how and where to hit them in sensitive areas of the individual person? they know exacly how to hit you and make it effective.

they are smart and you just can't deny it.
from the moment you bring an iguana into the home, when taking it around the home it will have already taken in at least 20 spots it would like to climb, hide or generally destroy LOL!
Our Yoda hated the colour blue, when a blue rug was bought into the home guess what? he done a great big nice poo in the middle of it.

Oh I have seen some very interesting things where an iguana's intelligence is concerned.
and nope that is not anthromorphism, it is entirely observations tried and tried and tried again and again.

to keep them confined in bare enclosires is cruel in my honest opinion, it can't do much for there mental stimulation and in a sense is similar to white torture.


----------



## buddylouis

Quick question regarding carrot, i read somewhere, i can't remember where off the top of my head, anyway it said carrot should only be fed to iguanas very rarely, is this right and why ? I'm getting bored of eating carrots (well saves binning them) due to reading this because i use the greens from off the tops and eat the actual carrot myself, lol. any help would be appreciated :2thumb:


----------



## Newelly

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I know it is true, they are very intelligent, the problem is some keepers don't pay real attention to it sometimes and therefore don't relise it.
> 
> Sadly...
> 
> I have had iguanas that would deliberately wait for your back to be turned before they charged at you and took a chunk out of you in season.
> Iguanas that learn to associate where they are allowed and not allowed to go will hide away knowing they have done something wrong. (Linky has some interesting stories about her iguana)
> 
> 
> Mark my words, every single time an iguana whips you it is taking notes of where it gets the best reaction out of you too, anyone ever noticed how an iguana knows exacly how and where to hit them in sensitive areas of the individual person? they know exacly how to hit you and make it effective.
> 
> they are smart and you just can't deny it.
> from the moment you bring an iguana into the home, when taking it around the home it will have already taken in at least 20 spots it would like to climb, hide or generally destroy LOL!
> Our Yoda hated the colour blue, when a blue rug was bought into the home guess what? he done a great big nice poo in the middle of it.
> 
> Oh I have seen some very interesting things where an iguana's intelligence is concerned.
> and nope that is not anthromorphism, it is entirely observations tried and tried and tried again and again.
> 
> to keep them confined in bare enclosires is cruel in my honest opinion, it can't do much for there mental stimulation and in a sense is similar to white torture.


I agree with this...

My iguana will have any colour BUT red in the vivarium because she thinks its a strawberry so she starts attacking it...

Another story:
2days ago i had to do some cleaning in the vivarium, so i started to feed her and do her water and i thought it was my eyes and seen something jump like really fast, and it turns out SOMEHOW there was a cricket in the vivarium, it took me a good while to catch the god damn thing in the end i ended up tearing the vivarium apart.... (Decoration)

--

My Iguana is familiar with her name also.
(Ruby) (Because she's a red iguana)

--

Yesterday i come home from school to find her half out and half in the window the only part in the window was her tail, the great bribary got her out the window and sorted but took some great time for her to get attention...
I was sat by the window calling 'Ruby' about 50x lol but she finally gave up when i raised my hand out with 4 pieces of strawberry onit i then got her to follow me out my brothers room over the landing into my room using the strawberry then she attacked my food container :lol2:

.....


----------



## chooksmum

buddylouis said:


> Quick question regarding carrot, i read somewhere, i can't remember where off the top of my head, anyway it said carrot should only be fed to iguanas very rarely, is this right and why ? I'm getting bored of eating carrots (well saves binning them) due to reading this because i use the greens from off the tops and eat the actual carrot myself, lol. any help would be appreciated :2thumb:


Can just imagine, whats for tea? Errrr carrot soup, followed by roasted carrot with a side dish of carrot salad and for dessert carrotcake, get ya self on come dine with me :lol2:


----------



## chooksmum

Newelly said:


> I agree with this...
> 
> My iguana will have any colour BUT red in the vivarium because she thinks its a strawberry so she starts attacking it...
> 
> Another story:
> 2days ago i had to do some cleaning in the vivarium, so i started to feed her and do her water and i thought it was my eyes and seen something jump like really fast, and it turns out SOMEHOW there was a cricket in the vivarium, it took me a good while to catch the god damn thing in the end i ended up tearing the vivarium apart.... (Decoration)
> 
> --
> 
> My Iguana is familiar with her name also.
> (Ruby) (Because she's a red iguana)
> 
> --
> 
> Yesterday i come home from school to find her half out and half in the window the only part in the window was her tail, the great bribary got her out the window and sorted but took some great time for her to get attention...
> I was sat by the window calling 'Ruby' about 50x lol but she finally gave up when i raised my hand out with 4 pieces of strawberry onit i then got her to follow me out my brothers room over the landing into my room using the strawberry then she attacked my food container :lol2:
> 
> .....


AWw bless her, how old is she? Love the name, thats a good choice for a red iguana, i thought about going with the colour theme, im sure something will come to me, had to laugh at a suggestion by a friend who said cabbage:gasp:


----------



## buddylouis

chooksmum said:


> Can just imagine, whats for tea? Errrr carrot soup, followed by roasted carrot with a side dish of carrot salad and for dessert carrotcake, get ya self on come dine with me :lol2:


 :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

buddylouis said:


> Quick question regarding carrot, i read somewhere, i can't remember where off the top of my head, anyway it said carrot should only be fed to iguanas very rarely, is this right and why ? I'm getting bored of eating carrots (well saves binning them) due to reading this because i use the greens from off the tops and eat the actual carrot myself, lol. any help would be appreciated :2thumb:


Root veggies should only be fed very occasionally. perhaps 2-3 or maybey even 4 times a year, iguanas are leaf eater really.: victory:



Newelly said:


> I agree with this...
> 
> My iguana will have any colour BUT red in the vivarium because she thinks its a strawberry so she starts attacking it...
> 
> Another story:
> 2days ago i had to do some cleaning in the vivarium, so i started to feed her and do her water and i thought it was my eyes and seen something jump like really fast, and it turns out SOMEHOW there was a cricket in the vivarium, it took me a good while to catch the god damn thing in the end i ended up tearing the vivarium apart.... (Decoration)
> 
> --
> 
> My Iguana is familiar with her name also.
> (Ruby) (Because she's a red iguana)
> 
> --
> 
> Yesterday i come home from school to find her half out and half in the window the only part in the window was her tail, the great bribary got her out the window and sorted but took some great time for her to get attention...
> I was sat by the window calling 'Ruby' about 50x lol but she finally gave up when i raised my hand out with 4 pieces of strawberry onit i then got her to follow me out my brothers room over the landing into my room using the strawberry then she attacked my food container :lol2:
> 
> .....


 
hahahah ah awesome.:2thumb:


----------



## buddylouis

Cheers Salazare, i knew i'd read it somewhere and why on earth didn't i associate carrot as being a root veg, i think they call it a blonde moment, lol.


----------



## Newelly

chooksmum said:


> AWw bless her, how old is she? Love the name, thats a good choice for a red iguana, i thought about going with the colour theme, im sure something will come to me, had to laugh at a suggestion by a friend who said cabbage:gasp:


2-3years old roughly...

and yeah sure you will do.


----------



## chooksmum

Hi, i got the uv changed over, had to move the little fella out of the viv as we had to take the fake background off to get to do the job, he had a little strop, tail wipping, its sooo cute, big little tough guy.
I already feel awhole more relaxed with the strip in. Can see the little fella better as well :lol2::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## buddylouis

Just to add some confusion to the carrot thing, just been reading yet another iguana book and it basically says in there that finely chopped/grated carrot is fine and a good source of vitamin A for iguanas, now i think this is whats known as i'm confused.com, lol.


----------



## chooksmum

buddylouis said:


> Just to add some confusion to the carrot thing, just been reading yet another iguana book and it basically says in there that finely chopped/grated carrot is fine and a good source of vitamin A for iguanas, now i think this is whats known as i'm confused.com, lol.


or is this just an excuse to continue your carrot obsession?? :lol2:
sorry couldnt resist. :blush:


----------



## buddylouis

chooksmum said:


> or is this just an excuse to continue your carrot obsession?? :lol2:
> sorry couldnt resist. :blush:


Trying to find a way of kicking the carrot habit :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

buddylouis said:


> Just to add some confusion to the carrot thing, just been reading yet another iguana book and it basically says in there that finely chopped/grated carrot is fine and a good source of vitamin A, now i think this is whats known as i'm confused.com, lol.


 
Mate many books are outdated and iguanas are not designed to eat carrot in the wild  

Misinformation spreads very quickly, and has done, which is why you will find ALOT of confliction in books and the internet.Anyways 
It is very important you research these foods.

Vitamin A (which can cause very serious overdose), or high levels of ,magnesium/potassium which causesthe formation of ionic salts in the kidneys or gall bladder and/or difficulty with proper osmoregulation and hydration)​ 
be very careful and cross reference everything you read.​ 
Even Parsnip would be much much better than carrot?
You might include carrot in the diet ocassionally for variety.
Even the green iguana soceity compares the two and states this.
*Carrots*









Should be peeled and finely shredded. (Carrot tops can be high in oxalates and should _only_ be fed on occasion.)
*Ca *0.6:1, *Pro:* 1%, *Fat:* 0.2%, *Water:* 88%, *Fiber:* 3% 
*OCCASIONAL* 
*Parsnip*









Should be peeled and shredded. Very good source of fiber and carbohydrates.
*Ca *1:2, *Pro:* 1.2%, *Fat:* 0.3%, *Water:* 80%, *Fiber:* 4.9% 
*STAPLE VEGGIE* 

this diet was compiled for beginning iguana keepers or sources of information ontil the keepers gain more knowledge, if our struggling understanding the diet, in moderation you should follow the green iguana society diet ontil you get the hang of it.
http://www.greenigsociety.org/foodchart.htm​


----------



## chooksmum

buddylouis said:


> Trying to find a way of kicking the carrot habit :lol2:


 
keep focused, you can get through it plus the positive, theres now the option of parsnip soup to look forward to...yummmmmmmm:lol2:


----------



## buddylouis

Cheers mate.

So what about the carrot tops, have i read that wrong ? thought the carrot tops were good for calcium and relished by iguanas and should be added frequently to the diet ?

I'm gonna kick this carrot habit one way or another.

Parsnips i use as part of staple, my fridge has been taken over with greens, veg and a bit of fruit, other half goes mad :lol2:


----------



## buddylouis

chooksmum said:


> keep focused, you can get through it plus the positive, theres now the option of parsnip soup to look forward to...yummmmmmmm:lol2:


 LMAO :lol2:


----------



## buddylouis

Just reading through some of the stuff on the green iguana society page and it say carrot tops should only be used occasionally too, thats the complete opposite to what i'd been told by others in the past.

Now is this right because i'd love to kick this carrot habit :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

buddylouis said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> So what about the carrot tops, have i read that wrong ? thought the carrot tops were good for calcium and relished by iguanas and should be added frequently to the diet ?
> 
> I'm gonna kick this carrot habit one way or another.
> 
> Parsnips i use as part of staple, my fridge has been taken over with greens, veg and a bit of fruit, other half goes mad :lol2:


Right Carrot tops are high in oxolates and phytes oxolates are oxidants and oxidants create oxodative stress, I feed mine have done for years carrot tops every 2 weeks BUT..... I offer the carrot tops with spring, mustard greens and quite a bit of oregano, oregano and Basil themselves is known as an antioxidant food so this helps the digestion.

Basicly this is what your aiming for.

Offer the highest to calcium to phosphors by ratio 2:1 as high as possible
Minimise oxolates which can cause problems for calcium intake, and avoid goitrogens (especially for animals with kidney and liver problems) and if possible before hand, goitrogens effect the production of the thyroid.
Balance the use of vitamin A for the reason give above.

Avoid Sapoins which can effect the blood.

these are just the basic ones.
: victory:

So essentially carrot tops should be fed very occasionally I JUST feed my own different with a combination of hebs to combat the problem which eases the digestion, and intake of vitamins and minerals.

Peeps sometimes prefer to keep the diet simple without making it more complicated.


----------



## buddylouis

Cheers mate, very usefull and looks like i can kick the carrot habit afterall :2thumb:

I'm gonna get to terms with all this diet info, think i'll stick to one source of information though, so theres no conflict, make it a little easier.


----------



## chooksmum

buddylouis said:


> Just reading through some of the stuff on the green iguana society page and it say carrot tops should only be used occasionally too, thats the complete opposite to what i'd been told by others in the past.
> 
> Now is this right because i'd love to kick this carrot habit :2thumb:


defo, as you dont want to get to the bugs bunny stage......:censor: thats deep man, hitting rock bottom , only plus i can think of incase the hits get too hard, n ya cant beat that little carrot stick calling out to you... You wont need a night light in any viv, you own.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

buddylouis said:


> Cheers mate, very usefull and looks like i can kick the carrot habit afterall :2thumb:
> 
> I'm gonna get to terms with all this diet info, think i'll stick to one source of information though, so theres no conflict, make it a little easier.


 
Stick with us and you won't go far wrong : victory:
May I be so bold to suggest, buying some seeds from ebay and growing your own mustard greens.

99p if that.
Grow a few trays that way you always have a supply and can be fed every single day with the other greens.
Your iguana will love it and it is not likley you will find it over here in the UK, it can grow on the window sill, outside, I done mine 3 weeks ago and have loads, I done 4 whole trays full


----------



## buddylouis

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Stick with us and you won't go far wrong : victory:
> May I be so bold to suggest, buying some seeds from ebay and growing your own mustard greens.
> 
> 99p if that.
> Grow a few trays that way you always have a supply and can be fed every single day with the other greens.
> Your iguana will love it and it is not likley you will find it over here in the UK, it can grow on the window sill, outside, I done mine 3 weeks ago and have loads, I done 4 whole trays full


Cheers mate, i've made a copy of that link you sent me, i'll combine that with the green iguana society and go from there :2thumb:

Cheers once again, now i'm off to ebay to buy some seeds :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

buddylouis said:


> Cheers mate, i've made a copy of that link you sent me, i'll combine that with the green iguana society and go from there :2thumb:
> 
> Cheers once again, now i'm off to ebay to buy some seeds :2thumb:


Great  dead easy to grow and I mean I am lazy and if I can do it anyone can I just chop it off every day or few days in one tray move along to the enxt and each time I go back to the first it has regrown again.

When I move I am intending to grow quite a bit for my iggy, including varied flowers etc.: victory:


----------



## chooksmum

Ive just enlarged the veg patch to make sure i can grow extra for iggy, might have a go on the windowsill till next spring, ive already got corriander n strawberrys on there, kids wanted to put them in hanging baskets next season. I wonder if endive is hard to grow? Might have a look around, ive got loads of mint on one side of the garden, but just as i love the smell. Lol and the chickens dont seem too keen on it so it protects the rest, alittle lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

chooksmum said:


> Ive just enlarged the veg patch to make sure i can grow extra for iggy, might have a go on the windowsill till next spring, ive already got corriander n strawberrys on there, kids wanted to put them in hanging baskets next season. I wonder if endive is hard to grow? Might have a look around, ive got loads of mint on one side of the garden, but just as i love the smell. Lol and the chickens dont seem too keen on it so it protects the rest, alittle lol


Strawberries I use as a great treat but only offer it very occasionally, papaya is much better (you can get it at tescos and it is a friut that can be fed almost every day.: victory:

Watermelon is another favorite of mine, helps him stay hydrated too, and I end up pinching half of it:blush:
I am sure endive and chircory are the same thing? if so I mix that in with the greens every single day, its a good staple if it is included with other greens.


----------



## buddylouis

Just to let you all know "i'm" doing just fine without the carrots :lol2: 

Think i've got the diet stuff cracked now, so cheers :2thumb:

I've made some lists to keep in my wallet for when i'm out and about, you never know what you could find in various places, so thought some lists for reference would be a good idea.

One more thing, i make sure she has food in her bowl at all times, so she knows shes never going to go hungry, lol. But for some reason she seems to like to go and have a munch after lights out or just before lights out, now i know this isn't recommended for digestion reasons, so i need to know whether i need to get her into a routine and remove her food an hour or 2 before lights out instead of waiting for her to go to sleep before removing her food bowl ?

Any recommendations ?

Cheers in advance :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

buddylouis said:


> Just to let you all know "i'm" doing just fine without the carrots :lol2:
> 
> Think i've got the diet stuff cracked now, so cheers :2thumb:
> 
> I've made some lists to keep in my wallet for when i'm out and about, you never know what you could find in various places, so thought some lists for reference would be a good idea.
> 
> One more thing, i make sure she has food in her bowl at all times, so she knows shes never going to go hungry, lol. But for some reason she seems to like to go and have a munch after lights out or just before lights out, now i know this isn't recommended for digestion reasons, so i need to know whether i need to get her into a routine and remove her food an hour or 2 before lights out instead of waiting for her to go to sleep before removing her food bowl ?
> 
> Any recommendations ?
> 
> Cheers in advance :2thumb:


 
Personally I would'nt, maybey she is stuck in an old routine, break it 
Albus eats 4 dishes of food daily and that is before 3 oclock, if he finishes the fourth I might put in another one and if any is left I remove it at around half 5 6-giving him a chance to cool and prepare to cool down for the night.: victory:

I seen one image of an iguana with undigested food inside it due to temperature neglect and beleive me mate it was horrible... not something I would ever take a chance with personally.

Great idea keeping a note in your wallet,it's what I do, just incase you know.:whistling2:


----------



## buddylouis

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Personally I would'nt, maybey she is stuck in an old routine, break it
> Albus eats 4 dishes of food daily and that is before 3 oclock, if he finishes the fourth I might put in another one and if any is left I remove it at around half 5 6-giving him a chance to cool and prepare to cool down for the night.: victory:
> 
> I seen one image of an iguana with undigested food inside it due to temperature neglect and beleive me mate it was horrible... not something I would ever take a chance with personally.
> 
> Great idea keeping a note in your wallet,it's what I do, just incase you know.:whistling2:


Cheers :2thumb:

The list in wallet idea was something i thought i should do, great minds think alike :lol2:

So i need to break this late eating habit then, should i do it gradually or just do it ?

Her lights go out at 8pm, what time do you think i should remove her food ? and as above shall i just start to do it or do it gradually ?

I'm thinking in at the deep end and just do it.


----------



## chooksmum

Glad to hear the O.C.D ( Carrot obsessive disorder) has got underhand :lol2:

We now have a name for our little ig, Luna :flrt: ( another H.P themed iggy lol ) 
Im thinking the u.v change over has upset Luna as i havent noticed a difference in the food bowl going down, so dont think if he has eaten , it aint alot. 
And previous id been filling the bowls up everytime it was empty. Hope its just the settling period.


----------



## Ssymess007

BREAKING NEWS!! There has been a new hybrid of iguana created and it is all pink in colour! I will update you with more news and pics when I get them!!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

buddylouis said:


> Cheers :2thumb:
> 
> The list in wallet idea was something i thought i should do, great minds think alike :lol2:
> 
> So i need to break this late eating habit then, should i do it gradually or just do it ?
> 
> Her lights go out at 8pm, what time do you think i should remove her food ? and as above shall i just start to do it or do it gradually ?
> 
> I'm thinking in at the deep end and just do it.


Yeah I would.
Albus's lights go on at 8 in the morning and they go off at around 8 at night, within an hour of him basking he is ready to eat so maybey one bowl at 9 one bowl at 11 one bowl at 1 and one bowl at 3 that way he takes in many nutrients, is degesting nicely and is ready to cool down at 3 but can pick at the rest if there is any if he pleases, the lights won't go off at 3 but it's a good time for the iguana to just bask and digest.  and relax and do what iguanas do lmao..

During these times, even if there is little bits of food at the bottom of the bowl I give mine fresh food at those times regardless of if it is there or not, I have seen iguanas do it before, they might ignore one meal and because the temp has dried it out or they don't like the dry texture (I replaced it with fresh cool food) and they immediately ate it, they are pretty fussy lmao.

Eating late would set alarm bells ringing to me personally, but I just do it the way we always have, with an older iguana it could be 4 dishes daily again just on a larger scale so maybey do something similar to my own?: victory:



Ssymess007 said:


> BREAKING NEWS!! There has been a new hybrid of iguana created and it is all pink in colour! I will update you with more news and pics when I get them!!


I am sure I have herd of pink iguanas before? :hmm:


----------



## buddylouis

chooksmum said:


> Glad to hear the O.C.D ( Carrot obsessive disorder) has got underhand :lol2:
> 
> We now have a name for our little ig, Luna :flrt: ( another H.P themed iggy lol )
> Im thinking the u.v change over has upset Luna as i havent noticed a difference in the food bowl going down, so dont think if he has eaten , it aint alot.
> And previous id been filling the bowls up everytime it was empty. Hope its just the settling period.


Yep all sorted, lol.

Cool name :2thumb:

Hope the eating sorts itself out too.


----------



## buddylouis

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Yeah I would.
> Albus's lights go on at 8 in the morning and they go off at around 8 at night, within an hour of him basking he is ready to eat so maybey one bowl at 9 one bowl at 11 one bowl at 1 and one bowl at 3 that way he takes in many nutrients, is degesting nicely and is ready to cool down at 3 but can pick at the rest if there is any if he pleases, the lights won't go off at 3 but it's a good time for the iguana to just bask and digest.  and relax and do what iguanas do lmao..
> 
> During these times, even if there is little bits of food at the bottom of the bowl I give mine fresh food at those times regardless of if it is there or not, I have seen iguanas do it before, they might ignore one meal and because the temp has dried it out or they don't like the dry texture (I replaced it with fresh cool food) and they immediately ate it, they are pretty fussy lmao.
> 
> Eating late would set alarm bells ringing to me personally, but I just do it the way we always have, with an older iguana it could be 4 dishes daily again just on a larger scale so maybey do something similar to my own?: victory:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure I have herd of pink iguanas before? :hmm:


Sounds good to me, I'll make sure her bowl is out by 6 to be on the safe side aswell. 

If you remember she had her blue light on 24/7 with her previous owner because she said she lived in a cold house, so obviously thats were her eating late habit has most likely come from, she's settled with now having no light through the night and sleeping through the night, so now its just a case of sorting her eating routine out.

Cheers :2thumb:


----------



## Yorkshire Gator

Ssymess007 said:


> BREAKING NEWS!! There has been a new hybrid of iguana created and it is all pink in colour! I will update you with more news and pics when I get them!!


 usually seen by those who are scared of pink elephants


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

buddylouis said:


> Sounds good to me, I'll make sure her bowl is out by 6 to be on the safe side aswell.
> 
> If you remember she had her blue light on 24/7 with her previous owner because she said she lived in a cold house, so obviously thats were her eating late habit has most likely come from, she's settled with now having no light through the night and sleeping through the night, so now its just a case of sorting her eating routine out.
> 
> Cheers :2thumb:


Sounds about right mate.
when you say blue light is that a spot bulb or a UVB tube?


----------



## buddylouis

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Sounds about right mate.
> when you say blue light is that a spot bulb or a UVB tube?


sorry, not very clear on my part, she had a blue heat/spot light on 24/7, uvb tube was on a timer, 12 on 12 off.

Now she's on a normal spot/flood light in the day along with uvb tube both 12 on 12 off, and a purple reptile lunar night light which i know ur not so keen on but i thought a tiny tiny bit of light in a very very small part of the upper level in her viv through the night was better than going from one extreme to the other straight away, although the manufacturer claims there is no visible light at all to the reptile, not to sure about those claims myself.

Cheers


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

buddylouis said:


> sorry, not very clear on my part, she had a blue heat/spot light on 24/7, uvb tube was on a timer, 12 on 12 off.
> 
> Now she's on a normal spot/flood light in the day along with uvb tube both 12 on 12 off, and a purple reptile lunar night light which i know ur not so keen on but i thought a tiny tiny bit of light in a very very small part of the upper level in her viv through the night was better than going from one extreme to the other straight away, although the manufacturer claims there is no visible light at all to the reptile, not to sure about those claims myself.
> 
> Cheers


 
Yeah I have tried coloured bulbs with my past igs they didn't seem keen on them and would sometimes stay awake for 4 hours or something... not very good in my honest opinion, but I suppose as long as the iguana can at least differentiate a working body clock and light and dark, might work for some peeps and if it does thats great.: victory:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

The Exoterra Moon Glow reflectors are pretty good, they are coated and shine like the moon at night, only for a wee while though. But for heat I prefer to use alternative sources to bulbs...


----------



## jcarty33

hey, i changed my iguanas water before and as usual he came down straight after and went i it, i let him be and started making his food, when i finished i came in to find him flat out under the water with his eyes closed, he must of liked the warmness of the water, but i got a shock becuase i dont no what to do, could he fall asleep and drown in his sleep like humans do, or was he not even asleep at all as i remember watching a video about them being able to stay underwater for hours slowing down the breathing after fleeing predators

i tapped him on the head to come back up but now i dont no what to do, he is downstairs and i am allways upstairs and i am scared incase i leave him and he falls asleep underwater or something

for all i no he could do this all the time when i am upstairs just i dont see it ????


----------



## buddylouis

jcarty33 said:


> hey, i changed my iguanas water before and as usual he came down straight after and went i it, i let him be and started making his food, when i finished i came in to find him flat out under the water with his eyes closed, he must of liked the warmness of the water, but i got a shock becuase i dont no what to do, could he fall asleep and drown in his sleep like humans do, or was he not even asleep at all as i remember watching a video about them being able to stay underwater for hours slowing down the breathing after fleeing predators
> 
> i tapped him on the head to come back up but now i dont no what to do, he is downstairs and i am allways upstairs and i am scared incase i leave him and he falls asleep underwater or something
> 
> for all i no he could do this all the time when i am upstairs just i dont see it ????


I thought they were only able to stay under water for times more in the region of 10 - 20 mins maybe a little more, could be wrong though. Not something i've come across in the research i've done in the past with regards to this. Sure one of the others will be able to help you more, something i will find of interest too. Ours dunks herself under a few times when shes in her water but only for a matter of a few seconds, so i will be interested to hear more about this.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

jcarty33 said:


> hey, i changed my iguanas water before and as usual he came down straight after and went i it, i let him be and started making his food, when i finished i came in to find him flat out under the water with his eyes closed, he must of liked the warmness of the water, but i got a shock becuase i dont no what to do, could he fall asleep and drown in his sleep like humans do, or was he not even asleep at all as i remember watching a video about them being able to stay underwater for hours slowing down the breathing after fleeing predators
> 
> i tapped him on the head to come back up but now i dont no what to do, he is downstairs and i am allways upstairs and i am scared incase i leave him and he falls asleep underwater or something
> 
> for all i no he could do this all the time when i am upstairs just i dont see it ????


 
Kaplan states they can submerge themselves in water for up to 20 minutes usually giving the owner a fright if they haven't seen it before, but just speaking from expirience, Yoda to the last of his days was bathed and he done the exact same thing only we found out he was genuinley ill with his kidneys and a few other probs like tumors etc.

I would check and make sure he can swim in the bathtub okay, if he doesn't you are likley to have a problem.: victory:

Not saying that to worry you it might be nothing.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

jcarty33 said:


> hey, i changed my iguanas water before and as usual he came down straight after and went i it, i let him be and started making his food, when i finished i came in to find him flat out under the water with his eyes closed, he must of liked the warmness of the water, but i got a shock becuase i dont no what to do, could he fall asleep and drown in his sleep like humans do, or was he not even asleep at all as i remember watching a video about them being able to stay underwater for hours slowing down the breathing after fleeing predators
> 
> i tapped him on the head to come back up but now i dont no what to do, he is downstairs and i am allways upstairs and i am scared incase i leave him and he falls asleep underwater or something
> 
> for all i no he could do this all the time when i am upstairs just i dont see it ????





buddylouis said:


> I thought they were only able to stay under water for times more in the region of 10 - 20 mins maybe a little more, could be wrong though. Not something i've come across in the research i've done in the past with regards to this. Sure one of the others will be able to help you more, something i will find of interest too. Ours dunks herself under a few times when shes in her water but only for a matter of a few seconds, so i will be interested to hear more about this.


 
Your iguana is probibly drinking mate  not often seen by most? 
just to make sure what colour is the poo? and urate.


----------



## jcarty33

thanks for the replys, he done it in his water tub which only has about 3inches high of water so i no he can swim, he sits in it on the morning when i change it for a while as its warm, he would usually spread out his legs and lie on his stomach with his head sticking out the water

hes out the water now anyways


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

jcarty33 said:


> thanks for the replys, he done it in his water tub which only has about 3inches high of water so i no he can swim, he sits in it on the morning when i change it for a while as its warm, he would usually spread out his legs and lie on his stomach with his head sticking out the water
> 
> hes out the water now anyways


 
Hahahahah that is awesome.: victory:
right I am gonna make a cup of tea! havent had one all day, if anyone has any problems my PM box is now closed for today:no1:

message iguanaquinn or bexzini.:2thumb:


----------



## jcarty33

and also i cought him doing the usual later on where he would walk around the tub


----------



## buddylouis

Well first day of taking her food out 2 hours before lights out, shes asleep now after having a huff, a sulk and lying in the corner where her food bowl goes, felt a bit mean but i explained to her it was for her own good and wellbeing, think she'll understand in a few days and get used to it, hopefully sooner rather than later.


----------



## chooksmum

Luna ate alittle today, so slightly relieved even though I wish the dish had been emptied. 
Ordered some seeds tonight from Shelled Warriors, some Alfalfa seeds, Mustard greens, Plantain etc for the nice weed patch lol. Im going to be so ashamed if i cant grow weeds :lol2:
I think the only think i havent mananged to keep alive in the garden the clematis i planted in my ornamental wall as i didnt realise the roots liked deep damp shaded area , opps :blush:


----------



## buddylouis

chooksmum said:


> Luna ate alittle today, so slightly relieved even though I wish the dish had been emptied.
> Ordered some seeds tonight from Shelled Warriors, some Alfalfa seeds, Mustard greens, Plantain etc for the nice weed patch lol. Im going to be so ashamed if i cant grow weeds :lol2:
> I think the only think i havent mananged to keep alive in the garden the clematis i planted in my ornamental wall as i didnt realise the roots liked deep damp shaded area , opps :blush:


Good to hear luna is eating more :2thumb:

I'm hoping i can grow weeds too, never been green fingered, lol.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

buddylouis said:


> Good to hear luna is eating more :2thumb:
> 
> I'm hoping i can grow weeds too, never been green fingered, lol.


Ha ha ha..... Box, water, soil sun and don't give them too much attention....

They will grow that way, oh don't forget dandilions, Iguana's LOVE them.....


----------



## buddylouis

Iguanaquinn said:


> Ha ha ha..... Box, water, soil sun and don't give them too much attention....
> 
> They will grow that way, oh don't forget dandilions, Iguana's LOVE them.....


This is me, nothings that easy for me :lol2:
Its gonna be embarrassing if i come on in a months time saying theres nothing but soil in the boxes isn't it :blush:


----------



## jcarty33

hmm, thats a good idea about growing dandelions, how hard can they be to grow, they are near impossible to get rid of in a garden, can the iguanas eat all the dandelion or are some parts not edible for them


----------



## Celisuis

Here's some pictures of my new Green Iguana - need ideas for names guys!

His vivarium right now is 4ft high by 3ft long by 2ft deep.

Here's the pics:


































Don't worry, he's not being squeezed - its actually how he sat on my hand


----------



## Iguanaquinn

jcarty33 said:


> hmm, thats a good idea about growing dandelions, how hard can they be to grow, they are near impossible to get rid of in a garden, can the iguanas eat all the dandelion or are some parts not edible for them


They are really really easy to grow, they love the leaves and they can aslo eat the flowers.... I have never given the stem though....


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

jcarty33 said:


> hmm, thats a good idea about growing dandelions, how hard can they be to grow, they are near impossible to get rid of in a garden, can the iguanas eat all the dandelion or are some parts not edible for them


Don't feed the stems, only the flower and leaves.


----------



## chooksmum

Celisuis said:


> Here's some pictures of my new Green Iguana - need ideas for names guys!
> 
> His vivarium right now is 4ft high by 3ft long by 2ft deep.
> 
> Here's the pics:
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Don't worry, he's not being squeezed - its actually how he sat on my hand


Aw hes very handsome :flrt: on the name subject, i was giving myself brain mange trying to think of a name, then one of the kids came in asking for harry potter on and mentioned luna lovegood whos one of his fave characters, n i thought what a cool choice as her character is pretty cool. So a name will probably come to you, when you least expect it :lol2:


----------



## Jeremyisking

Evening all , just wondering if any1 had any interesting idea for providing some visual entertainment for iggys as my fellow find watching tv very compelling however , most Attenborough docs and anything colourful are his favourites , however justifying a new tv for my bedroom so he can have the old one is tough with my GF . 

I have heard fish or other none threatening animals can work , any ideas ? 

Thanks 

Ben


----------



## jcarty33

my garden usually gets full of dandelions anyways now that i think of it, especially in the summer or spring so i usually give him the leaves then

as for the name situation

Eddie Lizard


----------



## Iguanaquinn

jcarty33 said:


> my garden usually gets full of dandelions anyways now that i think of it, especially in the summer or spring so i usually give him the leaves then
> 
> as for the name situation
> 
> Eddie Lizard



Wouldn't recommend them from the garden, parasites, insecticides and all of the rest..... Seeds can be bought for really really cheap like 00.99p and they are stupidly easy to grow...


----------



## si_man306

Just as an update, i've had a few weeks with the Arcadia D3 UV Basking Lamp 100w MVB bulb that I decided to replace my Solar Glo 125w MVB with (as a reminder, this is with a 7ft x 5ft x 3.5ft viv). Note that my old bulb was of the better, original solar glo units before the changes in manufacturing technique and the drop in UV levels which the current solar glo products are being reported to have.

Now, this is a 100w bulb so one might expect some differences anyway. However, the bulb seems MUCH duller in the amount of light that it produces and not as 'rich' a colour spectrum (to my untrained eye anyway). It is also producing a hugely lower amount of heat- you can feel the lower heat level with your hand although the temps are on average down ~3-4 degrees celcius compared to the other lamp.

Very disappointed overall as Yoshi has taken to lying at the top of the viv on his shelf (where the heat collects) rather than under the bulb. His appetite, if anything is slightly lower as is his activity level.

I'll be saving up the pennies for the T5 tube system asap and relagating this bulb for emergencies. Wouldn't reccomend unless you've got a much smaller set-up.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

si_man306 said:


> Just as an update, i've had a few weeks with the Arcadia D3 UV Basking Lamp 100w MVB bulb that I decided to replace my Solar Glo 125w MVB with (as a reminder, this is with a 7ft x 5ft x 3.5ft viv).
> 
> Now, this is a 100w bulb so one might expect some differences anyway. However, the bulb seems MUCH duller in the amount of light that it produces and not as 'rich' a colour spectrum (to my untrained eye anyway). It is also producing a hugely lower amount of heat- you can feel the lower heat level with your hand although the temps are on average down ~3-4 degrees celcius compared to the other lamp.
> 
> Very disappointed overall as Yoshi has taken to lying at the top of the viv on his shelf (where the heat collects) rather than under the bulb. His appetite, if anything is slightly lower as is his activity level.
> 
> I'll be saving up the pennies for the T5 tube system asap and relagating this bulb for emergencies. Wouldn't reccomend unless you've got a much smaller set-up.


Not really a surprise there then as you went from a higher wattage to a lower wattage bulb lol....

I wouldn't recommend them for Iguana's in general, they do not do well in high humidity at all! they are not designed for high humidity. i wouldn't actually recommend them for anything except an emergency, but even at that £45-50 a whip they are not exsctly bought for the emergency purpose.

I have a very very low opinion of them though, good for a beardie or something sure, but still. I would never use them as a sole source of UV light.....

I would probably also say that they are sutiable for larger enclosures, something like a bosc that needs quite a large basking area, but they should always be high enough that they can never come into contact with the animal....

But I hate them full stop and I would not use them ever again, spent a fortune on them and they ALWAYS failed me.... Don't work with an electronic timer, don't work with a stat, don't work well in high humidity, get TOOOOO hot, fragile, bulky and last 5 mins in most cases!


Can I just add that this is not aimed at any particular brand, this is my opinion of the MVB style of bulbs in general.... There are far more efficient and more suitable ways to heat/light rep...... Simply my opinion! If anyone has had luck with them **confused by this concept** great! Well done!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

At that size it would be impossible to give a good name because they can't be sexed ontil 18 months at least anyways, if you took it to a vet they will just say it is female because all baby iguana's do look female anyway, then the owner finds out months later they have a male :no1:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Jeremyisking said:


> Evening all , just wondering if any1 had any interesting idea for providing some visual entertainment for iggys as my fellow find watching tv very compelling however , most Attenborough docs and anything colourful are his favourites , however justifying a new tv for my bedroom so he can have the old one is tough with my GF .
> 
> I have heard fish or other none threatening animals can work , any ideas ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ben


 

Yup T.V spot near a window, food trails, decor in the enclosure to prevent them from going insaine (breaks my heart seeing loads of bare enclosures). considering they are pretty intelligent.

Fish could work, never thought about that one before.: victory: there is loads, you will be amazed with what you can come up with some imprivisations.

P.S seen your enclosure and that is awesome.:2thumb:

to be honest you already have a good decent idea: victory:


----------



## chooksmum

jcarty33 said:


> as for the name situation
> 
> Eddie Lizard


Eddie Izzard :notworthy: my friends iggy is called Izzy for this reason


----------



## Jeremyisking

fish is mentioned in ' green iguana the ultimatee owners manual' , which if any1 who is reading this hasn't read, its the best £20 i ever spent . im looking to add some more fake plants to his viv and also having a couple of feeding areas, a snack area which i occaisionally fill with treats like grapes and raspberries and obviously his routine feeding area . 

i will endeavour to add more pics of his new viv as it improves , and also ill test the fish theory out , if all else fails they can go in front room . and i will just buy myself a new tv and provide flat screen luxury for lionel .


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Jeremyisking said:


> fish is mentioned in ' green iguana the ultimatee owners manual' , which if any1 who is reading this hasn't read, its the best £20 i ever spent . im looking to add some more fake plants to his viv and also having a couple of feeding areas, a snack area which i occaisionally fill with treats like grapes and raspberries and obviously his routine feeding area .
> 
> i will endeavour to add more pics of his new viv as it improves , and also ill test the fish theory out , if all else fails they can go in front room . and i will just buy myself a new tv and provide flat screen luxury for lionel .


 
Nah I don't have it, to be honest I am more interested in the scientific side of things the majority of the time rather than basic husbandry.

I have quite a few iguana care books, and from what I have read James Hatfeild has very little else to offer to what I have already read, I just take note of things mentioned from time to time.

So looking through UNI archives, looking on reptile database website where almost every recorded documentation has been made on them is listed and it does me fine, this was only pointed out to me the other night and it has information back to origonal info before the green iguana was labelled iguana iguana.: victory: references and where the info can be obtained, observations made, wild foods they eat etc.

Not to mention if I am unsure of anything I just tend to email a few people I consider respected in the feild Adam Britton etc etc.


----------



## Jeremyisking

agreed it is basic husbandry , unfortunately there are still people who lack those skills, and also for some ( yourself not included) it may be of some help just as confirmation they are doing the right things or simply for some varied ideas . 

i am keen to get some suggested reading from yourself , if you have anything to mind . i am a keen learner. and hope one day to find a moment in life to change career re-educate and work with reps . but until then i will enjoy learning more and more .


----------



## buddylouis

Been to warrington pets and exotics today, for anyone within a decent driving distance or further if they have something you want i highly recommend it, it is probably if not deffinately the best shop of this kind i ever been to and its fair to say i've been to quite a few around endland and wales, lol. Anyway, they had a rhino iguana in (£550) it was stunning. First time i'd seen one in the flesh. :2thumb:


----------



## buddylouis

Celisuis said:


> Here's some pictures of my new Green Iguana - need ideas for names guys!
> 
> His vivarium right now is 4ft high by 3ft long by 2ft deep.
> 
> Here's the pics:
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Don't worry, he's not being squeezed - its actually how he sat on my hand


Its so small, not for long though, lol.

Just a quick question, how tough is the mesh type stuff you use if you don't mind me asking, would it take the weight of an adult ?

Cheers


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Jeremyisking said:


> agreed it is basic husbandry , unfortunately there are still people who lack those skills, and also for some ( yourself not included) it may be of some help just as confirmation they are doing the right things or simply for some varied ideas .
> 
> i am keen to get some suggested reading from yourself , if you have anything to mind . i am a keen learner. and hope one day to find a moment in life to change career re-educate and work with reps . but until then i will enjoy learning more and more .


 
Ah definately I agree, I have pleanty of husbandry books thats all if I wanted to know something the info is already there. I have too many, and yes too many lack those skills, each author basicly says the same thing just wording it differently and perhaps with slightly different views, some are out dated, in 50 years time all authors currently resepected will probibly all be proven wrong lmao. thats just the way things work with animals, what is right today might nessacerily not be tomorrow.: victory:

I hear good things about James Hatfeild but no one has convinced me to buy the actual book because tbh its nothing we don't already know at the moment lol.

If I see it at a car boot sale I might pick it up but I am not going out my way if that makes sense.


----------



## buddylouis

Heard this book (the ultimate owners guide) recommended numerous times before, may be worth a look and another iguana book to add to the collection :2thumb:


----------



## buddylouis

Well a few days working on and finishing off phoebe's viv and finally i'm happy with it for now, lol. When i got her, her previous owner wanted her to go in/with her own viv to reduce stress, etc, which was fair enough. I had concidered converting one of the spare rooms for her but given her age that may have been to much, new owner new surroundings new everything. Anyway it was very bare, a good size but very bare, i have been working on it over the last few weeks bit by bit to get it looking more like an iguana viv and doing it gradually to make sure i didn't stress her to much. I've added an extra shelf on the opposite side of the top level for feeding, i've also added various climbing logs on both levels, a few rocks in the bottom, some artificial greenery around the top and oak effect background throughout. 

I went down the buying extra large climbing logs from a reptile shop instead of the local forest route and my wallet took an hefty hit, lol. Also a trip to b&q for some extras to add, pretty reasonable for the bits i got from there.

Just a quick one though, now i've added all this stuff the bottom half of her viv where her water bath a few rocks and climbing logs/ramp back upto the top is has now lost all the extra light it was getting from the top and pretty much only has the natural daylight from the room, do i need to add extra lighting down there or will the natural daylight be ok ? she only ventures down there to bath/poop a couple of times a day and maybe to have a look for food because i put an extra food bowl down there to make it a little interesting, lol.

Your thoughts will be appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## si_man306

Most agree that the key with good iguana lighting is to have a good gradient of high-low so that the animal can self-regulate the amount of UV that they're getting. If he were to be spending all his time at the bottom of the viv out of habit or some other odd reason, then I think it would be worth lighting it, however, as long as he's basking as normal I think it sounds fine.

In addition, the base of a forest/ natural habitat would be dappled, low light coming in from the the tops of the trees anyway and as thats what we're trying to recreate it sounds spot on


----------



## Celisuis

buddylouis said:


> Its so small, not for long though, lol.
> 
> Just a quick question, how tough is the mesh type stuff you use if you don't mind me asking, would it take the weight of an adult ?
> 
> Cheers


Im not too sure tbh,

It came with the viv, soon getting replaced.

Getting wooden trunks, de-barked ofcourse with branches that will be strong enough to support an adult 

Roughly how long before he gets to adult size? I've read and heard sooo many different answers, it gets confusing.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

si_man306 said:


> Most agree that the key with good iguana lighting is to have a good gradient of high-low so that the animal can self-regulate the amount of UV that they're getting. If he were to be spending all his time at the bottom of the viv out of habit or some other odd reason, then I think it would be worth lighting it, however, as long as he's basking as normal I think it sounds fine.
> 
> In addition, the base of a forest/ natural habitat would be dappled, low light coming in from the the tops of the trees anyway and as thats what we're trying to recreate it sounds spot on


 
^^ this.
I was going to highlight parts but all of it 

but get your iguana outside whenever possible too, even for 10-20 minutes a day, they will benefit highly from it.: victory:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

It is hard to tell the adult size of an Iguana, depends on the husbandary.... Yo can be sure they will be a decent size by the time they are around 3-4, they will prob be just about as long as they are going to be, although they will bulk right out from then on for another few years...


----------



## Iguanaquinn

si_man306 said:


> Most agree that the key with good iguana lighting is to have a good gradient of high-low so that the animal can self-regulate the amount of UV that they're getting. If he were to be spending all his time at the bottom of the viv out of habit or some other odd reason, then I think it would be worth lighting it, however, as long as he's basking as normal I think it sounds fine.
> 
> In addition, the base of a forest/ natural habitat would be dappled, low light coming in from the the tops of the trees anyway and as thats what we're trying to recreate it sounds spot on


Pretty much, although if an Iguana was spending most of it's time on the ground I would be checking the temps before I done anything... Just thought I would add that lol.....


----------



## buddylouis

si_man306 said:


> Most agree that the key with good iguana lighting is to have a good gradient of high-low so that the animal can self-regulate the amount of UV that they're getting. If he were to be spending all his time at the bottom of the viv out of habit or some other odd reason, then I think it would be worth lighting it, however, as long as he's basking as normal I think it sounds fine.
> 
> In addition, the base of a forest/ natural habitat would be dappled, low light coming in from the the tops of the trees anyway and as thats what we're trying to recreate it sounds spot on


Cheers mate :2thumb:


----------



## buddylouis

Celisuis said:


> Im not too sure tbh,
> 
> It came with the viv, soon getting replaced.
> 
> Getting wooden trunks, de-barked ofcourse with branches that will be strong enough to support an adult
> 
> Roughly how long before he gets to adult size? I've read and heard sooo many different answers, it gets confusing.


Answered below, lol.

I was just asking because i was thinking of using that stuff to create something for ours was gonna ask where you got it from, lol.

Cheers :2thumb:


----------



## buddylouis

Salazare Slytherin said:


> ^^ this.
> I was going to highlight parts but all of it
> 
> but get your iguana outside whenever possible too, even for 10-20 minutes a day, they will benefit highly from it.: victory:


Cheers mate, i will do this, she seems settled with us now so i can move things on :2thumb:


----------



## buddylouis

Iguanaquinn said:


> Pretty much, although if an Iguana was spending most of it's time on the ground I would be checking the temps before I done anything... Just thought I would add that lol.....


Cheers mate :2thumb:


----------



## Celisuis

buddylouis said:


> Answered below, lol.
> 
> I was just asking because i was thinking of using that stuff to create something for ours was gonna ask where you got it from, lol.
> 
> Cheers :2thumb:


As i said it came with the vivarium,

However I have seen very similar in DIY shops so they may be your best bet to find something like it?

Or perhaps Garden Centres as I think its garden tellis tbf with you


----------



## buddylouis

Celisuis said:


> As i said it came with the vivarium,
> 
> However I have seen very similar in DIY shops so they may be your best bet to find something like it?
> 
> Or perhaps Garden Centres as I think its garden tellis tbf with you


Cheers :2thumb:


----------



## Celisuis

buddylouis said:


> Cheers :2thumb:


No Problem


----------



## Toady10

*rhino iguana*

i have a 9x4x4 and thinking of geting a rhino iguana dose anyone keep this species? i would like to no what there temperament is like i keep being told diffrent things good then bad.i have met 2males a seperate times and to be fair they were very steady. any advice is welcomed thanks


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Toady10 said:


> i have a 9x4x4 and thinking of geting a rhino iguana dose anyone keep this species? i would like to no what there temperament is like i keep being told diffrent things good then bad.i have met 2males a seperate times and to be fair they were very steady. any advice is welcomed thanks


Hia, this took my attention only the other day.
I would message 
Saedcantas
Bexzini or
Dan Bristow
I know that all 3 of those owners either own, work or have had expirience with them.: victory:


----------



## Toady10

*hi*

i will thanks for that


----------



## buddylouis

Toady10 said:


> i have a 9x4x4 and thinking of geting a rhino iguana dose anyone keep this species? i would like to no what there temperament is like i keep being told diffrent things good then bad.i have met 2males a seperate times and to be fair they were very steady. any advice is welcomed thanks


I'm not a rhino keeper but was admiring a rhino iguana in warrington pets and exotics shop yesterday, it was a stunner and £550 i thought was a very good price too, the shop is one of the best i've ever been too. Good luck in your rhino iguana quest :2thumb:


----------



## buddylouis

Well we've had our first proper bath now, she has her own in her viv but now she seems completely settled i thought it was time to start with proper bathing and she seemed perfectly calm and fine with the experience we had to have a clean out after her doing her business in there so after the clean and re-fill she seemed happy to bath :2thumb: She's currently shedding so seems like i started just in time, lol


----------



## buddylouis

Quick one, probably a stupid question and i've probably already read the answer to this a hundred times before but should i expect a decrease in appetite during shedding ?

Cheers


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

buddylouis said:


> Quick one, probably a stupid question and i've probably already read the answer to this a hundred times before but should i expect a decrease in appetite during shedding ?
> 
> Cheers


impossible to say mate, some stay as green pigs, some don't.
maybey wait and see and still offer the food as normal.: victory:


----------



## buddylouis

Salazare Slytherin said:


> impossible to say mate, some stay as green pigs, some don't.
> maybey wait and see and still offer the food as normal.: victory:


Cheers mate :2thumb:


----------



## buddylouis

chooksmum said:


> Hi, i got the uv changed over, had to move the little fella out of the viv as we had to take the fake background off to get to do the job, he had a little strop, tail wipping, its sooo cute, big little tough guy.
> I already feel awhole more relaxed with the strip in. Can see the little fella better as well :lol2::flrt::flrt::flrt:


Hows the change going, has the little guy got used to the change yet ?

I'm thinking of changing over to this t5 set-up, worried that the huge increase in light and uvb might upset my girl though, she's 7 years old, thinking may go down the Arcadia 12% tube route from the 10% currently used first to test the water then to t5 in the future, need help in deciding :hmm:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

buddylouis said:


> Hows the change going, has the little guy got used to the change yet ?
> 
> I'm thinking of changing over to this t5 set-up, worried that the huge increase in light and uvb might upset my girl though, she's 7 years old, thinking may go down the Arcadia 12% tube route from the 10% currently used first to test the water then to t5 in the future, need help in deciding :hmm:



Unless you have a very large viv I would not use the 10 or 12%. Ask Arcadiajohn for some advice about which one to use. I certainly would get the T5 though!


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Hi everyone!

Well we won the OATA aqua2011 prize for best new reptile product of the year for our T5 range!!!!! Great news

The % of a lamp should not really be species specific! 

It should be worked on the distance from lamp to animal. I have book coming out in the slurring that deals with this,

So if you are a iguana iguana keeper and your viv was three feet high plus then you would need the D3+ 12% to compensate for the extra fall off. In simple terms the extra power would be needed to boots the required UV further. The iguana has developed an amazing solar protection factor in it's biology so you can't over provide anyway, In Fact there is a case to say we need as strong as lamps as possible to make sure that the biological protection is being passed by sufficient radiation! New research just in!!

If the viv is under three feet high then you could use D3 6% high output T5 lamps but not T8!! We MUST use the correct reflector to be sure enough exposure is possible.

See this months practical reptile keeping for the comparison charts between T8 and high output T5 with and without reflectors and D3 and D3+

Always happy to advise further

John


----------



## chooksmum

buddylouis said:


> Hows the change going, has the little guy got used to the change yet ?
> 
> I'm thinking of changing over to this t5 set-up, worried that the huge increase in light and uvb might upset my girl though, she's 7 years old, thinking may go down the Arcadia 12% tube route from the 10% currently used first to test the water then to t5 in the future, need help in deciding :hmm:




I was going to put cool, but for the last 3 days ,hes been hiding behind a log, like no im not having any of it lol, and still not achieving that food dish emptied, tut. He is very skittish and nervous as hes only 3 months old , so the little guy is stressed. 
Its definetly the typical Iguana relationship, love to hate thing we got going on. Lol 

Should i be encouraging him out or leaving him be? I know Missie was like this, but i cant remember how long it was before i was encouraging her , can remember the first nip though pmsl


----------



## buddylouis

Iguanaquinn said:


> Unless you have a very large viv I would not use the 10 or 12%. Ask Arcadiajohn for some advice about which one to use. I certainly would get the T5 though!


Cheers, i'll pm arcadia john, see what he suggests :2thumb:


----------



## buddylouis

chooksmum said:


> I was going to put cool, but for the last 3 days ,hes been hiding behind a log, like no im not having any of it lol, and still not achieving that food dish emptied, tut. He is very skittish and nervous as hes only 3 months old , so the little guy is stressed.
> Its definetly the typical Iguana relationship, love to hate thing we got going on. Lol
> 
> Should i be encouraging him out or leaving him be? I know Missie was like this, but i cant remember how long it was before i was encouraging her , can remember the first nip though pmsl


Mmm interesting, I'll see what arcadiajon has to say.

I'd start to get him out if i was you, see what the others think. I know ours is much older but she loves to come out and just goes back in on her own when shes ready :2thumb:


----------



## buddylouis

PM'ed arcadiajohn to see what he thinks, cheers :2thumb:


----------



## chooksmum

Well as i havent touched him yet, touching his things results in serve whipping, i though id use a pencil and very slowly, very lightly stroked down his back , he had acouple of whips but was suprised he didnt go as barmy as i expected. 

Ive checked the temps and they are now spot on, he has been sat below the the uv, but like i said last 3 days hes been hiding, hes now sat on his log under the uv giving me evils lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Arcadiajohn said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Well we won the OATA aqua2011 prize for best new reptile product of the year for our T5 range!!!!! Great news
> 
> The % of a lamp should not really be species specific!
> 
> It should be worked on the distance from lamp to animal. I have book coming out in the slurring that deals with this,
> 
> So if you are a iguana iguana keeper and your viv was three feet high plus then you would need the D3+ 12% to compensate for the extra fall off. In simple terms the extra power would be needed to boots the required UV further. The iguana has developed an amazing solar protection factor in it's biology so you can't over provide anyway, In Fact there is a case to say we need as strong as lamps as possible to make sure that the biological protection is being passed by sufficient radiation! New research just in!!
> 
> If the viv is under three feet high then you could use D3 6% high output T5 lamps but not T8!! We MUST use the correct reflector to be sure enough exposure is possible.
> 
> See this months practical reptile keeping for the comparison charts between T8 and high output T5 with and without reflectors and D3 and D3+
> 
> Always happy to advise further
> 
> John


 
when is this book comming out?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Spring 2012. I understand.

John




Salazare Slytherin said:


> when is this book comming out?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Arcadiajohn said:


> Spring 2012. I understand.
> 
> John


 
But the world is supposed to end in 2012:hmm:so if that happens, it's not gonna be much good too anyone, maybey it should be published before then:whistling2:


----------



## chooksmum

Its official Luna loves me, he just gave me a lovely little love bite. :lol2: I may recall him speedy lol or chucky :whistling2:


----------



## buddylouis

chooksmum said:


> Its official Luna loves me, he just gave me a lovely little love bite. :lol2: I may recall him speedy lol or chucky :whistling2:


Ouch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I hope you told it "me boss, you iguana" :lol2: 

Thats what we like to think anyway :lol2:


----------



## buddylouis

Thanks to arcadiajohn for the pm reply regarding lighting, looks like i'm going down the 12% T5 route :2thumb:


----------



## chooksmum

Luna, is a naughty iguana, was sat with him, baby talking :whistling2: i had my hand just rested on the front of his log, i slowly lifted it off to move it away and he had another little love bite :lol2: .. I think they be be trouble ahead :devil: but i still loves him lol.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

chooksmum said:


> Luna, is a naughty iguana, was sat with him, baby talking :whistling2: i had my hand just rested on the front of his log, i slowly lifted it off to move it away and he had another little love bite :lol2: .. I think they be be trouble ahead :devil: but i still loves him lol.


 
thank yourself lucky, I have just had to wrestle with mine, my sister just ran out the room, and now I have a nice hand coverd in blood, pleanty more where that came from, this is him on a good day.:whistling2:


----------



## chooksmum

ouch , naughty Albus joining the naughty iguana club. No smily face, no gold star and to the back of your vivarium with you. :lol2:

no seriously, im hoping i can get Luna out of the biting before he gets to the size of Albus, is it bad? I think the worst iguana bite ive witnessed ended in a couple of stitches, with lots of tears from a guy that thought he could take on anything. That Iguana :whip: his ass lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

chooksmum said:


> ouch , naughty Albus joining the naughty iguana club. No smily face, no gold star and to the back of your vivarium with you. :lol2:
> 
> no seriously, im hoping i can get Luna out of the biting before he gets to the size of Albus, is it bad? I think the worst iguana bite ive witnessed ended in a couple of stitches, with lots of tears from a guy that thought he could take on anything. That Iguana :whip: his ass lol


 
He has made good progress since I have had him.
Here is some pics, of his taming progress.




















































































it took many bites, tail whips and scratches to get that result, he still attempts to fight me daily though.
He is eating 4 bowls of food a day, sometimes more, I reckon he could possibly be one of the biggest we have had when we are finished 

this iguana here








was one of my past rescues, and was a nasty peice of work when he came, 8 months onward and I got this result... this was 5 years ago.: victory:


----------



## chooksmum

Awwww bless him, he is beautiful. Im worried about the little lunas eaten, do you think it could be down to settling in, then moving him out while the uv got changed over? He has been alot more active this evening than hes been. And more feisty lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

chooksmum said:


> Awwww bless him, he is beautiful. Im worried about the little lunas eaten, do you think it could be down to settling in, then moving him out while the uv got changed over? He has been alot more active this evening than hes been. And more feisty lol


Probibly has something to do with it, it would be a good idea to have some fecals done too.


----------



## chooksmum

Thats a good idea, i think theres a rep vet in bradford, ill look into it and give them aring, see if they will let me send one in or if ive got to take him, which im wondering would unnerve him more.


----------



## buddylouis

chooksmum said:


> Luna, is a naughty iguana, was sat with him, baby talking :whistling2: i had my hand just rested on the front of his log, i slowly lifted it off to move it away and he had another little love bite :lol2: .. I think they be be trouble ahead :devil: but i still loves him lol.


:lol2: Little sod

I'm sure with time he'll be fine, fingers crossed for you anyway, lol.


----------



## chooksmum

Yep he was definetly on a strop last night, this morning, he came out behind his log all on his own, i think hes established his territory, and i am nemesis number one! Lol I was going to say, if he could talk, but his body language says it all lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

chooksmum said:


> Thats a good idea, i think theres a rep vet in bradford, ill look into it and give them aring, see if they will let me send one in or if ive got to take him, which im wondering would unnerve him more.


 
You don't have to take the iguana in for fecals, phone them collect 3 and post them off, alternatively you can contact peta yourself, and that kinda cuts the middle man, if anything is there your vet should then be willing to treat.


----------



## lovemysnakes

Sal, the state of your hands! LOL


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

lovemysnakes said:


> Sal, the state of your hands! LOL


 
I have a few water dragons too with a bit of an attitude.:lol2:
the worst one I had was Zilla, big 5.4 iguana male jumped off his branch grabed my hand and it literally made my knees collapse, he took a great big chunk out of my hand, what made it worse was because he took me by suprise at first I pulled my hand away too and I ended up tearing my own hand, I have 2 mouth like scars on either side of my hand to prove it.

that was probibly the worst bite I had, it is recorded too, was doing a video for Nacro's animal care at newcastle.
Of course that one did not go in to them, that was the worst bite I had, he was raging at it like a pit bull too.
Iguana in season you either get out the way of them or go to hospital it is as simple as that. lol

I dare say it did bloomin hurt, I kinda had to grab the back of his head to get him to open his mouth to let go of me, when I freed my hand he then took it upon himself to chase me, so the towel went over him.:flrt:


----------



## buddylouis

Ok, so just to throw a spanner into the works regarding lighting, everybody seems to be going crazy over the new 12% T5 lighting, now i can fully understand it for lizards such as bearded dragons, etc as they really are sun worshippers, however iguanas from research aren't as much so, the green iguana society recommends 5.0% UVB tubes, so why are we going daft for 12% T5 UVB tubes with far higher amounts of UVB than the aforementioned, what happened to our old tried and tested mentality ?

Just thought i'd open this for discussion.

Cheers :2thumb:


----------



## jcarty33

anyone seen these bulbs ?

i went to buy the normal exo terra daylight bulb off surrey pet supplies when there was to of the exact same bulbs, same wattage and descrition however one has A21 on the end of the name and is about a pound more in price ???


----------



## buddylouis

Oh and my post isn't an attack on the product, not by a long shot, just thought it may be worth discussing. :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

buddylouis said:


> Ok, so just to throw a spanner into the works regarding lighting, everybody seems to be going crazy over the new 12% T5 lighting, now i can fully understand it for lizards such as bearded dragons, etc as they really are sun worshippers, however iguanas from research aren't as much so, the green iguana society recommends 5.0% UVB tubes, so why are we going daft for 12% T5 UVB tubes with far higher amounts of UVB than the aforementioned, what happened to our old tried and tested mentality ?
> 
> Just thought i'd open this for discussion.
> 
> Cheers :2thumb:


and the green iguana society is wrong.
a 12% is still only equivilent to a dull day in the UK so it makes no difference what tube you use you are not getting what they naturally would, the only things that come anywhere close are the mercury vapour bulbs and they have a bad reputation can't be stated and often break not to mention get extremely hot.

I did used to use the 5% tubes due to this myth, but think about it, even on a dull day an iguana is still getting triple the amount of what a 12% UVB tube is offering, so on a sunny day that almost quadrooples in the benefit.

an iguana basking in the sun for half an hour is equivilant to 8-9 hours sitting under a UVB tube like a 5%.

because we can't give them what they naturally would we should move with the times and offer the highest, biggest and best we can afford.

Many things on the green iguana society are now outdated to be honest, and having used that site for many years there is ALOT of contradiction on it too.

Personally from what research I have done, and what I have read especially from arcadiajohn if I knew back then I would have used nothing less than a 10% bulb.

on top of this you should get your igunaa out in fine weather too, no matter what product you use, they are still not receiving what they would get in the wild, so you should offer the highest.

the 12% are the highest and placed on a reflector are extremely beneficial, much much much better than a 5% which lets be fair is worth twaddle these days lol, the green iguana society is still very old method and the owners are stuck with what worked for them, technology is moving and we should go with it too.

no doubt when the green iguana society does there yearly updates when ever that is it will change.
and another thing to point out the green iguana society bases its information on the minimum requirements, the food list is not the only foods they eat, nor are they all good foods.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

buddylouis said:


> Ok, so just to throw a spanner into the works regarding lighting, everybody seems to be going crazy over the new 12% T5 lighting, now i can fully understand it for lizards such as bearded dragons, etc as they really are sun worshippers, however iguanas from research aren't as much so, the green iguana society recommends 5.0% UVB tubes, so why are we going daft for 12% T5 UVB tubes with far higher amounts of UVB than the aforementioned, what happened to our old tried and tested mentality ?
> 
> Just thought i'd open this for discussion.
> 
> Cheers :2thumb:


Arcadiajohn once again, think he posted some research about Iguana's developing a way to filter out UV when not required... Ask him about that, but even if he did not make me aware of this..... I would always say that it depends on the size of the viv.... One UV light in a 6x6 room is not going to work for any reptile! No matter 5,6,10 or 12%, but if it was in a 3x2x2 a 6 would be fine for most species.... Unless they require high levels of UV radiation.

I ALWAYS give my reps somehwere to hide out of the way of any UV radiation, a shaded spot so that they can thermo and photo regulate (I made photo regulate up, hope it exists, lol)


----------



## Arcadiajohn

A really good point that certainly does need clearing up. Firstly we do make the T5s in D3 6% for reference.

The truth is that reptile lamps should never have been marked as species specific really. What is a percentage? Well with Arcadia lamps the percentage advertised is the percentage of UVB out of 100% of the light measured but AFTER the initial burn in! So a 12% lamp is truly a 12% lamp for a year!

The percentage of lamp should be chosen in relation to the distance from lamp to animal. The further away from the lamp you travel the less UV is available. So a12% lamp is fine for a beardy at18-24" but as the enclosures get bigger which they do for larger animals the available UV would be less. 

Say a 6% lamp is providing 289mws2 at 10cms the 12% would emit roughly the same amount of UV at 20cms.

So when fitting in enclosures that maybe 6 feet high we need to get as much power into the enclosure as possible. I have already said that Iggs have a built in sun protection factor. The question is,, are the 12% T5s strong enough to provide the levels of Uv they require and still pass through the skin. I believe yes. High output T5 really does represent a huge jump forward in reptile care, it's not perfect yet but it's dam close.

John. 





buddylouis said:


> Ok, so just to throw a spanner into the works regarding lighting, everybody seems to be going crazy over the new 12% T5 lighting, now i can fully understand it for lizards such as bearded dragons, etc as they really are sun worshippers, however iguanas from research aren't as much so, the green iguana society recommends 5.0% UVB tubes, so why are we going daft for 12% T5 UVB tubes with far higher amounts of UVB than the aforementioned, what happened to our old tried and tested mentality ?
> 
> Just thought i'd open this for discussion.
> 
> Cheers :2thumb:


----------



## buddylouis

Great response's guys :2thumb:


----------



## buddylouis

Well that was the further little nudge i needed, thats my new T5 system ordered, hopefully i'll have it in the next couple of days :2thumb:


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Only too pleased to help!

John.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

buddylouis said:


> Well that was the further little nudge i needed, thats my new T5 system ordered, hopefully i'll have it in the next couple of days :2thumb:


Ha ha ha John must be making a fortune out of us lol.... I got mine a couple of weeks ago.. Superior colour, NO FLICKER, silent and higher UV output!

Oh yeah not to mention cheaper to run!

Really I can't recommed it more! 

Also interesting article John had a read at it last night!


----------



## buddylouis

Iguanaquinn said:


> Ha ha ha John must be making a fortune out of us lol.... I got mine a couple of weeks ago.. Superior colour, NO FLICKER, silent and higher UV output!
> 
> Oh yeah not to mention cheaper to run!
> 
> Really I can't recommed it more!
> 
> Also interesting article John had a read at it last night!


:lol2: It seems there products are selling themselves, i just needed the extra little nudge from experienced keepers before taking the plunge, my veiw is if experienced keepers are happy to go down that line than i certainly am :2thumb:

I'll get my new system up and running as soon as it arrives.


----------



## buddylouis

Just had an email to say my order has been despatched :2thumb:


----------



## Jeremyisking

What distances do these tubes operate at ? , I'm aware of the pitfalls of MVb , I have so far never had any Problem with longevityand have had excellent results in terms of output ,how do t5 systems compare . the only worry I have is heat created by them Mvb, which is fine ATM as I currently use my 160 w mega ray to create a basking spot @ 18 inches from ledge. But as every1 I'm looking to be more energy efficient . And in a large viv I do have concerns that the uv output would be lost because of the distance required between my iggy and tube in order for it to jot cause harm and also remain intact .


----------



## Arcadiajohn

It would be better for the other keepers that use the T5 system to give you an independent report, but I can assure you that the D3+ high output T5 lamp and reflector correctly fitted will produce as much safe UVB as the MVB you are using......but all along the lamp, not just in a very small hot spot the size of a tea saucer at 18"

Much better and easier to create a true photgradient.

I'm willing to advise further if needed

John.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

John a random question for you and completely unrelated to the thread.
What are your views of offering snakes UVB? Do you think they can benefit from it in any way?

I mean it is present in their enviroments all the time and it is not the first time we have herd of snakes appearing from nowehere to bask in the warmth.

Obviously I know they don't benefit in any way from the way lizards do and research is apparantly still going into it.

Some of my own thoughts on the matter consist of this, if UVB was offerd it would and should incrase the eyesight of the snake, although they don't rely on it alot.

It would help them differentiate a photoperiod lighting with the heating at the vairied times of the year and if it helps....

but both of those could be accomplished with just about any bulb really, anyways just wandering what you think on it.


----------



## 66921

If it helps I have the T5 setup in my viv and absolutely swear by it! It's so much brighter and no flicker! :no1:


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Hi,

Well snakes are reptiles!!! They use UVA to "activate" tetrachromatic vision and they do use UVB to top up on D3. There is also around another 100 chemical and hormonal changes in the body of a reptile when it is exposed to natural light. Seratonin levels are effected and balanced for sure!

The old fashioned thinking is that snakes get all the D3 they need from the livers of the prey source! Do they?? Not one knows the quality of the prey source from mass produced sources and is a white lab rat/mouse the correct prey source?

There are not many truly nocturnal snakes, even the ones that feed by night spend the day asleep in a tree or in scrub land, I.E GTP, carpets,mangroves, corns, kings,milks,garters,rough greens the list goes on and on.

Let's look at the royal?? Here we have a snake that comes from west Africa, a very high radiation area. Due to predator avoidance from both man and animal they have developed a very neat way of using burrows just like leopard geckos. These burrows seem to line up with the suns course during the day. We knkw that decent levels of UVB can be found 6" into a burrow mouth as the light is reflected into the hole. Then look at it's colour????it's brown and black. A big stripe of black on the head, that is actually blue under UV. This simply seems to suggest that just like the Leo the royal can spend the heat of the day safe in a burrow and due to it's transmission factor and colour still draw in good quantities of light. If there is light in nature there is UV!!

So I can't think of any reason to not allow exposure to snakes, my recorded statement stands " if there is any chance no matter how small that a reptile or a bird would have exposure to natural light in the wild it can only be of benefit when provided in captivity". Jcs

I firmly believe that most of the non feeding issues for baby or wild collected snakes are simply due to the snake feeling low/stressed and not being able to see the prey source properly.

I certainly use a natural sunlight lamp on my royals and a D3 on my flying snakes.

Of course as with any animal the morph thing tends to confuse things. Do these light sensitive animals still beneifit? Well yes if the lamp is provided and fitted correctly from top down and for the correct time span and providing plenty of hides pink eyes animals would still benefit form low controlled exposure.

I hope that helps

John. 





Salazare Slytherin said:


> John a random question for you and completely unrelated to the thread.
> What are your views of offering snakes UVB? Do you think they can benefit from it in any way?
> 
> I mean it is present in their enviroments all the time and it is not the first time we have herd of snakes appearing from nowehere to bask in the warmth.
> 
> Obviously I know they don't benefit in any way from the way lizards do and research is apparantly still going into it.
> 
> Some of my own thoughts on the matter consist of this, if UVB was offerd it would and should incrase the eyesight of the snake, although they don't rely on it alot.
> 
> It would help them differentiate a photoperiod lighting with the heating at the vairied times of the year and if it helps....
> 
> but both of those could be accomplished with just about any bulb really, anyways just wandering what you think on it.


----------



## 111mattin111

Looks like I've missed alot of discussions on this thread n I've only been away for just over a week lol, how is everyone?


----------



## Celisuis

Arcadiajohn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well snakes are reptiles!!! They use UVA to "activate" tetrachromatic vision and they do use UVB to top up on D3. There is also around another 100 chemical and hormonal changes in the body of a reptile when it is exposed to natural light. Seratonin levels are effected and balanced for sure!
> 
> The old fashioned thinking is that snakes get all the D3 they need from the livers of the prey source! Do they?? Not one knows the quality of the prey source from mass produced sources and is a white lab rat/mouse the correct prey source?
> 
> There are not many truly nocturnal snakes, even the ones that feed by night spend the day asleep in a tree or in scrub land, I.E GTP, carpets,mangroves, corns, kings,milks,garters,rough greens the list goes on and on.
> 
> Let's look at the royal?? Here we have a snake that comes from west Africa, a very high radiation area. Due to predator avoidance from both man and animal they have developed a very neat way of using burrows just like leopard geckos. These burrows seem to line up with the suns course during the day. We knkw that decent levels of UVB can be found 6" into a burrow mouth as the light is reflected into the hole. Then look at it's colour????it's brown and black. A big stripe of black on the head, that is actually blue under UV. This simply seems to suggest that just like the Leo the royal can spend the heat of the day safe in a burrow and due to it's transmission factor and colour still draw in good quantities of light. If there is light in nature there is UV!!
> 
> So I can't think of any reason to not allow exposure to snakes, my recorded statement stands " if there is any chance no matter how small that a reptile or a bird would have exposure to natural light in the wild it can only be of benefit when provided in captivity". Jcs
> 
> I firmly believe that most of the non feeding issues for baby or wild collected snakes are simply due to the snake feeling low/stressed and not being able to see the prey source properly.
> 
> I certainly use a natural sunlight lamp on my royals and a D3 on my flying snakes.
> 
> Of course as with any animal the morph thing tends to confuse things. Do these light sensitive animals still beneifit? Well yes if the lamp is provided and fitted correctly from top down and for the correct time span and providing plenty of hides pink eyes animals would still benefit form low controlled exposure.
> 
> I hope that helps
> 
> John.


From reading this John, and a great insight it is.

What percentage UV would you recommend? 12% D3+ on T5 + Reflector? or something lower.

I've been wondering whether snakes would benefit from UVB or not, and I am looking into the research and papers conducted on the topic.


----------



## Arcadiajohn

The % should be worked out keeping the distance between lamp and animal in mind.

In alot of cases snakes are kept in shallower enclosures than the large lizards. So for your little corn or king in a 24x18x15 or similar the 2% natural sunlight T8 and reflector is perfect.

If the viv was say 24" high then the D3 6% T8 and reflector would be used.

Inless you have burms, or retics or alike in a massive enclosure over four foot high I'm not sure if T5 would be the right choice. We are after all only helping to top up the D3 levels and help with vision as nature intended.

I use an 8w natural sunlight for my royals

John.




Celisuis said:


> From reading this John, and a great insight it is.
> 
> What percentage UV would you recommend? 12% D3+ on T5 + Reflector? or something lower.
> 
> I've been wondering whether snakes would benefit from UVB or not, and I am looking into the research and papers conducted on the topic.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Most interesting as ever John, funny you should mention a royal because one member on here tested out a UVB tube on a royal python and it came out from its hide deliberately exposing itself to the tube from a branch.

So it would seem it was effected in some way with the benefit.
I had been considering doing something similar for my royal for a display viv I am hoping to aquire soon, the rest are corn snakes and a baby common boa so with time and money I will consider the options I have but for the moment the iguana is the priority and thankyou for that great response!

I never knew half of that. lol.



111mattin111 said:


> Looks like I've missed alot of discussions on this thread n I've only been away for just over a week lol, how is everyone?


 
Hey mate welcome back.
I am not bad yourself?


----------



## 111mattin111

Yea good thanks dude, could of done with a longer holiday though lol, how's Albus getting on?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

111mattin111 said:


> Yea good thanks dude, could of done with a longer holiday though lol, how's Albus getting on?


 
he is big and fat and I am convinced he is a pig painted green:2thumb:


----------



## NicolasB

Salazare Slytherin said:


> he is big and fat and I am convinced he is a pig painted green:2thumb:


thats what you get for nursing him back to health! ha ha! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## buddylouis

Well all my new T5 stuff arrived earlier today, got it all installed and i have to say the overall colour/light in the viv is quite remarkable compared to the T8 i had, i didn't think it would make that much difference if i'm completely honest but how wrong i was, iguana kept trying to get back in the viv by climbing me whilst i was putting it all in, she wanted to see what i was upto i think, lol. So far i'm mighty impressed, i'll see if theres any difference in her behaviour over the next few days. :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

NicolasB said:


> thats what you get for nursing him back to health! ha ha! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Ah mate this one was in good health apart from the tail tip and I wasn't certain about that anyways.

He has always been a pig! he aint fooling Sal.


----------



## NicolasB

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Ah mate this one was in good health apart from the tail tip and I wasn't certain about that anyways.
> 
> He has always been a pig! he aint fooling Sal.


Just had an image of Homer in the Simpsons movie pop into my head...

"Iguana-Pig Iguana-Pig, does whatever an Iguana-pig does, can he swing from a tree, no he can't coz he's a pig..." :lol2:


----------



## buddylouis

NicolasB said:


> Just had an image of Homer in the Simpsons movie pop into my head...
> 
> "Iguana-Pig Iguana-Pig, does whatever an Iguana-pig does, can he swing from a tree, no he can't coz he's a pig..." :lol2:


That is so gonna be stuck in my head for the foreseeable future :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

NicolasB said:


> Just had an image of Homer in the Simpsons movie pop into my head...
> 
> "Iguana-Pig Iguana-Pig, does whatever an Iguana-pig does, can he swing from a tree, no he can't coz he's a pig..." :lol2:


 
hahahahahha awesome :flrt:


----------



## NicolasB

Salazare Slytherin said:


> hahahahahha awesome :flrt:


seems you may have discovered a new species Sal - The PotBelly Iguana-Pig! scientific name - Iguanis extremus fattis! :lol2:

Sorry folks, its been a loooong day! :whistling2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

NicolasB said:


> seems you may have discovered a new species Sal - The PotBelly Iguana-Pig! scientific name - Iguanis extremus fattis! :lol2:
> 
> Sorry folks, its been a loooong day! :whistling2:


 
yes... infact next time I mention a latin name I am quoting exacly that.:no1:


----------



## Celisuis

Arcadiajohn said:


> The % should be worked out keeping the distance between lamp and animal in mind.
> 
> In alot of cases snakes are kept in shallower enclosures than the large lizards. So for your little corn or king in a 24x18x15 or similar the 2% natural sunlight T8 and reflector is perfect.
> 
> If the viv was say 24" high then the D3 6% T8 and reflector would be used.
> 
> Inless you have burms, or retics or alike in a massive enclosure over four foot high I'm not sure if T5 would be the right choice. We are after all only helping to top up the D3 levels and help with vision as nature intended.
> 
> I use an 8w natural sunlight for my royals
> 
> John.


Well, it would be for burms 

I'll look into it for when i build her new enclosure


----------



## Ssymess007

Can anyone shed some light on potential owners of iggys being advised by pet shops to go for horned mountain dragons instead due to Iggys aggressive temperament??? I was quite upset when I heard this today and I do hope it's not true that this is being advised across the UK as the Iggy trade will then dry up!!


----------



## NicolasB

Ssymess007 said:


> Can anyone shed some light on potential owners of iggys being advised by pet shops to go for horned mountain dragons instead due to Iggys aggressive temperament??? I was quite upset when I heard this today and I do hope it's not true that this is being advised across the UK as the Iggy trade will then dry up!!


In mating seasons Iggy's can be very aggressive, some are aggressive their whole lives, some are tame as a puppy, its all down to the individual animal i guess...

I dont think advising people against Iggy's is great advice, but making potential new owners of the possibility that they may end up with an Iggy that could be moody, tempremental, and on occasion, aggressive, is good advice...

Thats my personal view on it, im sure everyone else will have their own views as well...


----------



## Ssymess007

I absolutely agree!! But what I heard was advice was being given to not go for an iggy at all!


----------



## NicolasB

It may be pet shops that have other animals they would prefer to shift, or perhaps even a shop who has had a lot of rehomed Iggy's or is aware of the number of Iggy's that end up at rescue centres...

If it is the latter i personally think its a good thing, people should take on rescues first, sadly most wont because by that stage the Ig can be a nightmare to deal with. and its obviously not this cute little foot long green monster everyone wants, often without being told or realising that it can end up being a 6 foot beast! :whistling2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Ssymess007 said:


> Can anyone shed some light on potential owners of iggys being advised by pet shops to go for horned mountain dragons instead due to Iggys aggressive temperament??? I was quite upset when I heard this today and I do hope it's not true that this is being advised across the UK as the Iggy trade will then dry up!!


Infact I for one would love to see iguanas stoped being sold!

I have my own reasons for saying that but perhaps look outside the box, the amount of good keepers do not outweigh the bad.


----------



## SpaceToad

Hi guys, can any1 give me any advice on rhino iggys, I had an iggy and other lizards wen I was younger but moved onto amphibians. I'm really interested in a gettin a rhino, I've read a couple of books but want to hear from people who have kept them. Wud like like to know ideal size enclosure, temp, feeding pattern, temperament. All info greatly received. Cheers!!!!


----------



## mahender

Salazare Slytherin said:


> and the green iguana society is wrong.
> a 12% is still only equivilent to a dull day in the UK so it makes no difference what tube you use you are not getting what they naturally would, the only things that come anywhere close are the mercury vapour bulbs and they have a bad reputation can't be stated and often break not to mention get extremely hot.
> 
> I did used to use the 5% tubes due to this myth, but think about it, even on a dull day an iguana is still getting triple the amount of what a 12% UVB tube is offering, so on a sunny day that almost quadrooples in the benefit.
> 
> an iguana basking in the sun for half an hour is equivilant to 8-9 hours sitting under a UVB tube like a 5%.
> 
> because we can't give them what they naturally would we should move with the times and offer the highest, biggest and best we can afford.
> 
> Many things on the green iguana society are now outdated to be honest, *and having used that site for many years* there is ALOT of contradiction on it too.
> 
> Personally from what research I have done, and what I have read especially from arcadiajohn if I knew back then I would have used nothing less than a 10% bulb.
> 
> on top of this you should get your igunaa out in fine weather too, no matter what product you use, they are still not receiving what they would get in the wild, so you should offer the highest.
> 
> the 12% are the highest and placed on a reflector are extremely beneficial, much much much better than a 5% which lets be fair is worth twaddle these days lol, the green iguana society is still very old method and the owners are stuck with what worked for them, technology is moving and we should go with it too.
> 
> *no doubt when the green iguana society does there yearly updates when ever that is it will change.*
> and another thing to point out the green iguana society bases its information on the minimum requirements, the food list is not the only foods they eat, nor are they all good foods.


i see you are still spouting vague information and dillusional statements of your own greatness. experienced iggy keepers and myself have been chatting recently about your post relevance and credibility.i guess it has been left to me to type, we kind of find it humorous (and a lotta grating)especially since all the newbs buy all your stories.

There is so much inconsistency in your history and ownership time and then there is the fact that the iguanas died within two years of your ownership from your auntie. And with your history as person A and B and now re invented as dixon. 

someone also mentioned the ages of your igs seemed a bit convoluted iirc ones ages didnt add up.

Collectively there are a few questions floating around. 
If you have been in the game for years and years why have you only recently got hold of and been aware of MK's work? 

we have requested the GIS admins to currently search posts for our collective group to understand when you started goin on etc. we beleive your first post was only a couple of months ago. I defo beleive that. 

We all beleive that you are still flagellating your own internet ego ( my words) into being some iguana man. when in fact you know as much if not less than some of us. 

and the fact being none of the really knowledgeable owners can be bothered coming on here anymore to discuss with you the mistakes in your posts. 

to quote one of the guys. 

hes like an i-phone. with enough pushing and advertising the mere laymen or newbie is left thinking you are the best thing available. when in fact there are more suitable, better and faster, more knowledgeable and more effective things out there. which are to quote HTC. 'quietly brilliant'.

it was also mentioned about the welfare of your iguana considering it has lost some of its tail already. 

the question always comes up about pictures of your iguanas and set-ups. 

no one has ever seen ever.....

again to quote, 
If sal the man is so knowledged why does he not show off his iguana like you do, you are always whoring pics showing how proud you are and showing your iggie as an example to everyone else. i understand that you are proud and show him off so other people can see and right you should be.all we here is he has no way of putting pics up. in these days it is one of the easiest things to do. whether someone else posts or he has a friend with a camera phone, it doesnt really need explaining.

so as the messenger i leave this message for all the new people and people of little experience. PLEASE PLEASE research. The GIS caresheets and MK's sheets although fairly old still adequately and suitably lay out the foundation of husbandry. 

iguana ownership is not hard. it is mentally demanding and relatively consuming it is not hard or impossible but be aware that you are providing the total life and environment for your iguana. YOU are responsible for everything your iguana needs and every illness your iguana gets. If in iguana dies of something else other than old age or an eagle then it is down to you in some way. with that statement you decide whether you take on the resposibility and that which comes with it. 
if your iguana dies of renal failure that is something on your part. 
If your iguana develops MBD then that is your fault.
IF an iguana loses his or her toes,femoral pores,spikes, rostral horns.TAIL. that is down to you. 
If your iguana diea at 5 or 6 years old prematurely, that is your fault. a FAT iguana is not a healthy iguana.
misting an iguana 2/3 times a day will not suffice for humidity. if your iguana dies of humidity related problems that is your fault. 

contrary to what you have said in another post. we do not have a mutual respect. i can't find credibility in your tales to respect. 

last quote. 
i guess he (you) can come here and post a lot because i don't think he has a job. I don't dislike him, i dont know him apart from on here, i just don't beleive his stories and therefore i have doubts about his iguanas welfare. It would be nice to see his set-up and pics, if they are adequate then i would happily take back what i have said and apologise.

As with anything in life people, it is a right and perogative to question if you are not sure. people with true knowledge in things will happily have, and provide any answer to your questions. 
e.g. why would you only use a 10%? why is a 5% twaddle? surely if i have a space that only requires a 5% then it is adequate?

Lets have an iguana diet discussion..


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

mahender said:


> i see you are still spouting vague information and dillusional statements of your own greatness. experienced iggy keepers and myself have been chatting recently about your post relevance and credibility.i guess it has been left to me to type, we kind of find it humorous (and a lotta grating)especially since all the newbs buy all your stories.
> 
> There is so much inconsistency in your history and ownership time and then there is the fact that the iguanas died within two years of your ownership from your auntie. And with your history as person A and B and now re invented as dixon.
> 
> someone also mentioned the ages of your igs seemed a bit convoluted iirc ones ages didnt add up.
> 
> yes they might not, 2 iguanas one which was temporary was named Yoda whiles I already had a pet iguana named yoda, yoda at 6 years old was rehomed to a woman in the northeast whom I am still in contact with. 6 year old yoda only stayed with us a month.
> 
> I know this sounds a little mitigated but thats the truth and I have vet receipts for both iguanas.
> 
> My Yoda on the other hand you know what happned to him, the ages of my iguanas may conflict if you havent kept up with my posts and reads, some had the same names some didnt.? what can I say, when you have so many comming through a door mahender?
> 
> I know who it is you are referring to and I have since given an explanation and said I will show these receipts when I am able.
> 
> Fortunately on those occurances those iguanas were not around for very long, they were rehomed fairly quickly.
> 
> Collectively there are a few questions floating around.
> If you have been in the game for years and years why have you only recently got hold of and been aware of MK's work?
> 
> Because the WOMAN IS A COMPLETE JOKE IN THE REPTILE KEEPING COMMUNITY!
> you and your other green iguana friends obviously don't know this, but ask any monitor or other big lizard keeper, the woman knows absaloutely sod all!
> the reason I bought the book is because I herd all of this and thought oh perhaps she is good, when I bought her book and read yes it was good but there is alot of confliction in it too and some dangerouse methods! with unclear answers, the fact is MK has never been out observed iguanas in the wild and made high studies ont them, she is a simple enthusiast, just like me or you.
> 
> and for reference when I joined the forums I came here to learn thinking I was speaking to other "people with expertise in the feild only to find I was wrong, I use over 40 forums always questing and thirsting for knowledge.
> Many of the so called good iguana owners mahender we could have learnt a hell of alot from are no longer posting (not because of me but because of yourself) your iguana fame glory and flagelegated ego was around a hell of alot longer than what I have been so dont go pinning this on me.
> 
> Melissa Kaplan's work does more good than bad I admit, so that is why I had not botherd reading her, just because someone recomends a book does not mean it should be took as gospel.
> 
> Mention her to the "big boys" and you will be laughed at right in the face, you obv have alot to learn.
> 
> Besides I have a pleantiful book library which was already full of all the information I needed on basic husbandry.
> we have requested the GIS admins to currently search posts for our *collective group to understand when you started goin* on etc. we beleive your first post was only a couple of months ago. I defo beleive that.
> 
> If you mean the discussion boards mahender that was only this year because I was unsure, and yes I have used the green iguana society for years, how they will discover that I have no idea, within that time I have lived in 3 differeing addresses with 3 differeing IP addresses so how they can check that is a pitiful idea to bring any attempt of my name down.
> 
> I will answer this for you, I began using the GIS in late 2007-2008 when I first began using the internet.
> 
> We all beleive that you are still flagellating your own internet ego ( my words) into being some iguana man. when in fact you know as much if not less than some of us.
> 
> Groans we have been here a hundred times, why oh why are you still clutching, go your way and I shall go mine.
> 
> other people labell me as that mahender, that is entirely up to them, I honestly don't care although it is more for the enthusiasm and the humor side of it.
> 
> If I don't know something I will gladly say, have said, and will continue to do so.
> and the fact being none of the really knowledgeable owners can be bothered coming on here anymore to discuss with you the mistakes in your posts
> 
> What just like Stella? the person who is an elequent writer or yet the other owners, I never state I am always right always am willing to listen to other keepers but with statments such as omg you are wrong are an animal abusing git!
> 
> the great mahender? yet this is a contradcition in itself (discussed further down because I wanted to include it into a different category)
> 
> to quote one of the guys.
> 
> hes like an i-phone. with enough pushing and advertising the mere laymen or newbie is left thinking you are the best thing available. when in fact there are more suitable, better and faster, more knowledgeable and more effective things out there. which are to quote HTC. 'quietly brilliant'.
> 
> it was also mentioned about the welfare of your iguana considering it has lost some of its tail already.
> 
> For god sakes! I live in stoke on trent! if your passing through why don't you come to my address.
> Albus's tail was looking dead anyways and my vet agreed it looked like a wound was healing, it then droped! which meant we were wrong, my current iguana mahender was a previouse rescue and I HAVE not had it within an amount of time to have the tail infected.
> I would think carefully about those statements I am perfectly within my rights to seek legal action about anything you attempt to do to slander my name and beleive me I will.
> 
> VETS DON'T KNOW EVERYTHING AND NEITHER DO I.
> and it is not the first time in damn history an iguana has droped its tail! heaven sakes, you really are struggling to understand how the iguana works.
> 
> the question always comes up about pictures of your iguanas and set-ups.
> 
> Those who have seen my setups mahender are the ones who need to know, I am not a picture guy on the forum, never have and never will be. However all peeps need to do is ask.
> Bexzini, iguanaquinn, Nicb, Bobberbiker, etc etc etc have all seen my setups.
> 
> no one has ever seen ever.....
> 
> again to quote,
> If sal the man is so knowledged why does he not show off his iguana like you do, you are always whoring pics showing how proud you are and showing your iggie as an example to everyone else. i understand that you are proud and show him off so other people can see and right you should be.all we here is he has no way of putting pics up. in these days it is one of the easiest things to do. whether someone else posts or he has a friend with a camera phone, it doesnt really need explaining.
> 
> Pics have since been put up, and I text my photos over to bexzini,
> smart move.
> so as the messenger i leave this message for all the new people and people of little experience. PLEASE PLEASE research. The GIS caresheets and MK's sheets although fairly old still adequately and suitably lay out the foundation of husbandry.
> 
> iguana ownership is not hard. it is mentally demanding and relatively consuming it is not hard or impossible but be aware that you are providing the total life and environment for your iguana. YOU are responsible for everything your iguana needs and every illness your iguana gets. If in iguana dies of something else other than old age or an eagle then it is down to you in some way. with that statement you decide whether you take on the resposibility and that which comes with it.
> if your iguana dies of renal failure that is something on your part.
> If your iguana develops MBD then that is your fault.
> IF an iguana loses his or her toes,femoral pores,spikes, rostral horns.TAIL. that is down to you.
> If your iguana diea at 5 or 6 years old prematurely, that is your fault. a FAT iguana is not a healthy iguana.
> misting an iguana 2/3 times a day will not suffice for humidity. if your iguana dies of humidity related problems that is your fault.
> 
> contrary to what you have said in another post. we do not have a mutual respect. i can't find credibility in your tales to respect.
> 
> Just like it was in the last PM you sent me completely dispreportinate.
> last quote.
> i guess he (you) can come here and post a lot because i don't think he has a job. I don't dislike him, i dont know him apart from on here, i just don't beleive his stories and therefore i have doubts about his iguanas welfare. It would be nice to see his set-up and pics, if they are adequate then i would happily take back what i have said and apologise.
> 
> Infact you might very well find I do have a job  I have worked almost every single day of my life since leaving my education.
> 
> Of course people will not always agree with me, my methods or otherwise, I get people saying things about you, I have never disrepscted shown any confliction found fault in your methods, it is always you mahender and this time you have taken it too far.
> 
> As with anything in life people, it is a right and perogative to question if you are not sure. people with true knowledge in things will happily have, and provide any answer to your questions.
> e.g. why would you only use a 10%? why is a 5% twaddle? surely if i have a space that only requires a 5% then it is adequate?
> 
> Lets have an iguana diet discussion..


I was interested and was researching. Why oh why is their a problem with this?

Tell you what if your so concerned for my anaiml care why don't I pm you my address, that way you can have any animal welfare inspectors find there way to my address to investigate!


I have nothing to hide, never have and never will!


5% is twaddle compared to what can be offerd benefically mahender and again you find nitpicking, you don't need to know that answer, it is worth twaddle compared to the technology *(and incase you had not noticed we were talking about large enclosuires)

My diet discussion is was aimed at Linkys forum, she lives in south africa for god sakes I wanted to hear some of her input while I was researching other natural plants, I don't know everyything nor will I EVER claim too.

Since your demanding and questioning my methods, have attempted to slander me for the humpteenth time, claiming I AM Lieing, this is when things have reached the end.

My basic iguana baby setup is here it now houses water dragons in it.
that is a baby iguana setup 









this is an adult iguana setup









and this here is an iguana that was dumped on us unexpectidly one day, and a very quick temporary enclosure we created for it.









and as for past iguanas.















































I most certainly have nothing to hide and many keepers around my area have seen Albus including 111mattin111 wildlifewarrior etc.


there are more.
and frankly I will say once again I have nothing to hide, just because i AM not one of these people who like to create picture threads and go OH LOOK how cute that is and so on and so forth.

P.S mahender I seen your thread with seraphine, so freakin green?
He is an ordinary coloured iguana for his age?????

there is enough evidence within your posts which are unsubstatiated for me to seek legal advice too far this time mahender, people are welcome to have there doubts about me but your claimes are implying other things on personal levells and I am not going to have some nurotic ruin all my name and good work I have done over the years!

I get pms about similar things about yourself mahender, I may quote them yet when I dig them out.
the fact of the matter is you are clutching at straws, I work hard, will continue to do so, will always help out if I can.

I have never said anything about you that was unsubstatiated, and unclaimed, the things I do claim can be backed up on the Americanised forum you used to use, I also was a member on there, it was a slow moving forum.

Albus's tail was going too drop anyways, I have since contacted reptilerescueden and given her an update on his progress, he has seen a vet and one of my friends who has more expirience than me with iguanas.

Thankyou very much, I always thought you were an elequent guy, arrogant but understanding, it is clear to me that you of all people are so warped in arrogance it has began to turn you inside out!.

we agreed to stay away from each other, I always said I valued your input, your thoughts and this was still while you attacked me on a personal level.
I even said to you I would back down from the forum and your exact message was no no dont pease, I have neglected my work and if I dont like it it is somethign I will just have to deal with.

As for this, you could have PM's me and prevented all of this, No mahender needs to flagelegate his own ego, nit pick, be arsey.

I have been nothing but nice, helped as much as I can, even adminsterd medicines to peoples iguanas for them local to me who were having trouble.

I can honestly say that this has deeply upset me but I will continue to do what I am doing, not to get on your nerves or to flagelegate my ego but because I love what it is I do.

I thought a little more highly of you myself, I have never said anything about you, I have even said to people who pmd me you were a good iguana keeper and I would listen to you, I pmd you because I valued your input on certain things, yet here you are nitpicking yet again,

I am sorry if you don't like this or don't beleive what I have done, or what I am doing, but thats up to you.

I dont come on here for the ego, I get criticised daily on the other threads.
I am an enthusiast, welcome to my methods, opinions and sharing information just like any other member, if that is not good enough well that is your problem and not mine.

AND as for contradiction you are most certainly not one to talk... your practice of seraphine is a complete contradiction of your routine??????

I am an iguana enthusiast mahender, I will reply, I honestly don't care if you don't agree with me on any levell but I am allowed to have my say and input.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

I also just want to include, we had to provide proof of Albus's enclosure before we took him away, also along with ID, and I even had proof of the vets on me incase rumors also are going around about that at the moment.

:whistling2:
http://www.reptilerescueden.org/Policy.html
Denise was very helpful and very understanding.
Here is the policy.
Any reptile will only be rehomed to people over the age of 21, proof of age is required, plus proof of 
enclosure set up and reptile vets details. And finally we require ID either a drivers license / passport 
and a current utility bill.

We do not sell any reptiles that are to be re homed, however we do require a fixed fee for re-homing to 
creatures and to ensure we can continue rescuing other reptiles.

Remember the re-homing fee is NOT to buy the animal in question, it is simply a fixed donation.

We must emphasize that we are a non profit voluntary organisation. Any reptiles available will be listed 
on our Animals Available page.

We reserve the right to attend an inspection of the housing of the reptile rehomed without an 
appointment at the home address provided. If an unsatisfactory environment is provided then the 
animal maybe removed. Should this be a problem then the Police will attend. You will asked to sign an 
agreement of this rehoming policy or the animal will not signed over to you. Rehoming fees are non 
returnable!

If you have any queries then please email us.

We are happy to help.


along with travelling 4 hours there and back, do you honestly think I would go too such efforts to abuse an animal and not look after him?

I am currently growing a wide variety of foods for him at the moment too, foods that you can't get over here, I spend £10 on flowers every single week for him along with his food which costs £17 and on top of that finding wild foods and leaves for him.


----------



## buddylouis

Nothing to do with me but instead of making a public attack on someone you clearly have personality issues with, would it not make more sense to offer alternative methods or arguements to something that is said with valid reasons/back up ? 

Just a thought.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

buddylouis said:


> Nothing to do with me but instead of making a public attack on someone you clearly have personality issues with, would it not make more sense to offer alternative methods or arguements to something that is said with valid reasons/back up ?
> 
> Just a thought.


 
Mate you are right, but this is the 9th time I have counted he just can't seem to grasp that concept, infact it is his very posts that end up ruining threads.

Just like the discussion which was started at the beginning of the thread, yes I refer to those very kinds of posts.


----------



## 111mattin111

buddylouis said:


> Nothing to do with me but instead of making a public attack on someone you clearly have personality issues with, would it not make more sense to offer alternative methods or arguements to something that is said with valid reasons/back up ?
> 
> Just a thought.


I agree, ive not known salazare long but he has been so helpful towards me, he gave me so much time and info, even going out of his way to help and find info for me,

As for Albus I've seen him and he looked in great shape very perky and alert, to many people are quick to argue and criticise on this forum when really were all here for the same reason to learn n share advice, 

Salazare is always willing to help if he can unlike some others, such a friendly guy aswell, as others will agree, 

None of my business all this but just thought I'd share my view

And let's not spoil a good thread we've got going for iggys, people have been sharing some good avice ect there's been no bickering so let's keep it that way,


----------



## buddylouis

111mattin111 said:


> I agree, ive not known salazare long but he has been so helpful towards me, he gave me so much time and info, even going out of his way to help and find info for me,
> 
> As for Albus I've seen him and he looked in great shape very perky and alert, to many people are quick to argue and criticise on this forum when really were all here for the same reason to learn n share advice,
> 
> Salazare is always willing to help if he can unlike some others, such a friendly guy aswell, as others will agree,
> 
> None of my business all this but just thought I'd share my view


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Agreed :2thumb:


----------



## buddylouis

On a lighter note, only the second day with the new Arcadia T5 lighting system and already there has been a noticeable increase in pheobe's activity levels, which can surely only be a good thing. :2thumb:


----------



## 111mattin111

buddylouis said:


> On a lighter note, only the second day with the new Arcadia T5 lighting system and already there has been a noticeable increase in pheobe's activity levels, which can surely only be a good thing. :2thumb:


That's good to hear mate looks like alot of people want to swap over to the T5 setup


----------



## NicolasB

Have to say, airing your dirty laundery in public is not something i am a fan of and is seen far too often on here, just my personal opinion...

As for Sal's enclosures and methods, I have seen his setups and cant say i honestly see a fault with them. Everyone has their own methods and we may not all agree with them, feeding for Ig's being one that has been debated for many years, each to their own as far as i am concerned, and Sal clearly has the Ig's best interests at heart, else he wouldnt have rescued them. Even if people dont agree with his methods, he has good intentions.

The time he takes to help people on the forum is commendable and he has no doubt been very helpful to people on the forum.

Nobody is perfect, nor can anyone give perfect advice, i know i cant, even though i have kept a variety of species since i got my first corn snake 16 years ago when i was 12, but we can speak from our own experiences, people can then weigh up their options and make their own informed decisions based on the information at hand.

If Sal has given anyone detremental advice on Ig's, it is still the responsibility of the owners (Experienced or otherwise) to draw their own conclusions and do as much research as possible rather than rely on a single source of info... (Something I will openly admit I have been guilty of in the past, we learn from our mistakes)

I am not interested in getting into a personal slinging match with anyone, nor do i wish to to debate the right and wrong ways of keeping an Ig, but thought i would have my say anyway and hopefully we can all move on swiftly!

:2thumb:


----------



## buddylouis

111mattin111 said:


> That's good to hear mate looks like alot of people want to swap over to the T5 setup


Yeh, i'm a bit of a sceptic when it comes to technological advances, probably because i don't fully understand a lot of new technology, lol, i don't mind admitting that, so i tried to get my head around it all and i've said it before that i was still a bit sceptical as to the claims that were made about the Arcadia T5 equipment, i couldn't see how they could differ so much to the T8 but i was surprised at how wrong i was by the light difference alone, now i'm becoming surprised with the iguana's activity increase in just the second day.

Maybe i need to learn not to be so sceptical in the future, lol.


----------



## NicolasB

buddylouis said:


> On a lighter note, only the second day with the new Arcadia T5 lighting system and already there has been a noticeable increase in pheobe's activity levels, which can surely only be a good thing. :2thumb:


Glad to see we have moved on swiftly! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

No need to make us all jealous now! I am dying to get my hands on a T5 setup for my AWD's, but dont have the cash at the moment and i guess resigning before i found a new job didnt help either! :bash:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

buddylouis said:


> On a lighter note, only the second day with the new Arcadia T5 lighting system and already there has been a noticeable increase in pheobe's activity levels, which can surely only be a good thing. :2thumb:


That is fantastic mate  anything which can enhance activity in our reptiles can only be a good thing, moving with the times, technology can only get better from here on so we can all look forward to the future advancements.



111mattin111 said:


> I agree, ive not known salazare long but he has been so helpful towards me, he gave me so much time and info, even going out of his way to help and find info for me,
> 
> As for Albus I've seen him and he looked in great shape very perky and alert, to many people are quick to argue and criticise on this forum when really were all here for the same reason to learn n share advice,
> 
> Salazare is always willing to help if he can unlike some others, such a friendly guy aswell, as others will agree,
> 
> None of my business all this but just thought I'd share my view
> 
> And let's not spoil a good thread we've got going for iggys, people have been sharing some good avice ect there's been no bickering so let's keep it that way,


 
Thanks mate I really appreciate that and this guy helped me out too, very kind, very polite and is alwasy welcome to come back.

Done more for his iguana than what most members on here would have.
If you get another and you want some mustard greens or plants (safe) just give me a shout 



NicolasB said:


> Have to say, airing your dirty laundery in public is not something i am a fan of and is seen far too often on here, just my personal opinion...
> 
> As for Sal's enclosures and methods, I have seen his setups and cant say i honestly see a fault with them. Everyone has their own methods and we may not all agree with them, feeding for Ig's being one that has been debated for many years, each to their own as far as i am concerned, and Sal clearly has the Ig's best interests at heart, else he wouldnt have rescued them. Even if people dont agree with his methods, he has good intentions.
> 
> The time he takes to help people on the forum is commendable and he has no doubt been very helpful to people on the forum.
> 
> Nobody is perfect, nor can anyone give perfect advice, i know i cant, even though i have kept a variety of species since i got my first corn snake 16 years ago when i was 12, but we can speak from our own experiences, people can then weigh up their options and make their own informed decisions based on the information at hand.
> 
> If Sal has given anyone detremental advice on Ig's, it is still the responsibility of the owners (Experienced or otherwise) to draw their own conclusions and do as much research as possible rather than rely on a single source of info... (Something I will openly admit I have been guilty of in the past, we learn from our mistakes)
> 
> I am not interested in getting into a personal slinging match with anyone, nor do i wish to to debate the right and wrong ways of keeping an Ig, but thought i would have my say anyway and hopefully we can all move on swiftly!
> 
> :2thumb:


 
Same for you Nic  thanks so much for the support and yes I completely agree with all statements.

I have learnt quite a bit from you as a start and you are deffo one of the good guys I would turn too for advice if I ever needed it.


----------



## buddylouis

NicolasB said:


> Glad to see we have moved on swiftly! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> No need to make us all jealous now! I am dying to get my hands on a T5 setup for my AWD's, but dont have the cash at the moment and i guess resigning before i found a new job didnt help either! :bash:


:lol2:

It wasn't meant to make people jealous, lol. Just making my experience of the change over known to others to help them in the decission making process if they choose to consider the change. :2thumb:


----------



## NicolasB

buddylouis said:


> :lol2:
> 
> It wasn't meant to make people jealous, lol. Just making my experience of the change over known to others to help them in the decission making process if they choose to consider the change. :2thumb:


:lol2: Well you succeeded in doing it anyway! :whip:

When it comes to making the decision i may just have to come and see your setup... (In other words i may come steal your Ig!) :whistling2: And the lights!


----------



## buddylouis

NicolasB said:


> :lol2: Well you succeeded in doing it anyway! :whip:
> 
> When it comes to making the decision i may just have to come and see your setup... (In other words i may come steal your Ig!) :whistling2: And the lights!


:lol2: It wasn't meant to, i promise :blush:


----------



## NicolasB

buddylouis said:


> :lol2: It wasn't meant to, i promise :blush:


yeah yeah, thats what they all say! :Na_Na_Na_Na: :whistling2:

If my viv wasnt so big i would have probably taken the plunge to T5 already, but its going to work out to about £120 to change mine over! and then i will feel guilty that the AWD's have the T5's and not the Terrapin, so that will cost me another £50! :lol2:

*Goes off to find a new job that can pay for the upgrades...*


----------



## buddylouis

NicolasB said:


> yeah yeah, thats what they all say! :Na_Na_Na_Na: :whistling2:
> 
> If my viv wasnt so big i would have probably taken the plunge to T5 already, but its going to work out to about £120 to change mine over! and then i will feel guilty that the AWD's have the T5's and not the Terrapin, so that will cost me another £50! :lol2:
> 
> *Goes off to find a new job that can pay for the upgrades...*


Yeh it isn't cheap, however i figured it'll pay for itself anyway in time because of the lifespan of the tubes, thats what i told the missus anyway, but it is true :lol2:


----------



## NicolasB

buddylouis said:


> Yeh it isn't cheap, however i figured it'll pay for itself anyway in time because of the lifespan of the tubes, thats what i told the missus anyway, but it is true :lol2:


 
Ha Ha Ha Ha!!!! that is too true! they will defo pay for themselves in longevity and consumption, its just finding the cash up front that is killing me at the moment! :devil:

Trust me, i could do with getting rid of a 160w MVB!


----------



## mahender

Appreciate the response. Im sure the relevant people will see it.


----------



## buddylouis

NicolasB said:


> Ha Ha Ha Ha!!!! that is too true! they will defo pay for themselves in longevity and consumption, its just finding the cash up front that is killing me at the moment! :devil:
> 
> Trust me, i could do with getting rid of a 160w MVB!


MVB's like there electricity, they :bash: the electricity meter.


----------



## NicolasB

buddylouis said:


> MVB's like there electricity, they :bash: the electricity meter.


Yeah and i ended up going from a 125w to 160w to get the ambient temp up a couple degrees, so its even worse now! but the temps are spot on now, so im well chuffed! 

have a spare ceramic waiting in the cupboard for when i get theT5's... :whistling2:


----------



## Ssymess007

You've been a great help and I've found you extremely knowledgable hence why your so popular on here! Ignore any negativity and keep Doin your thing salazare!!


----------



## hitmanout2007

salazare is fantastic mate helpful towards me put so much time in for me were he dont have to do it but he likes to put is bit in so salazare you are always welcome to help me out any time mate.ty for your help


----------



## 111mattin111

Think I'm gonna upgrade to the T5 setup for the beardie, and order a setup ready for when I get another igg


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

111mattin111 said:


> Think I'm gonna upgrade to the T5 setup for the beardie, and order a setup ready for when I get another igg


 
Has she calmed down yet mate? Remember you telling me she was abit moody lol.

Oh yeah did woodrot ever message you back?


----------



## 111mattin111

He's better now, he had coccidia he's been treated now and is picking up a little


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

111mattin111 said:


> He's better now, he had coccidia he's been treated now and is picking up a little


awww that's great.
for some reason I was thinking she? lol.


----------



## bobberbiker

iv seen salzares iggies from now back to years ago.. and all his setups on webcam and photos. how anyone can doubt him and his knowledge is beyond me. he helped me out loads when i first got my iggy aswell


----------



## chooksmum

So Luna is determined to bring my stress levels to the limit, ive seen him eat twice in a week, I dont remember having his worry over Miss, I know i didnt help with changing the uv over etc, but I thought he would have been scoffing by now, or am i remembering wrong. He is out and about, very lively, great aim in the whipping department, and loves to share lovebites. His temps are correct, his humidity is fine. Just the eating? He looks so little and i want to create a beefcake!! :lol2: How much should he be eating?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

chooksmum said:


> So Luna is determined to bring my stress levels to the limit, ive seen him eat twice in a week, I dont remember having his worry over Miss, I know i didnt help with changing the uv over etc, but I thought he would have been scoffing by now, or am i remembering wrong. He is out and about, very lively, great aim in the whipping department, and loves to share lovebites. His temps are correct, his humidity is fine. Just the eating? He looks so little and i want to create a beefcake!! :lol2: How much should he be eating?


 you can't over feed an iguana, you feed them as much as they want 

Mine eats something like 3-4 bowls a day.


----------



## chooksmum

Great i have an anorexic iguana, wonder if hes going to be a her and she just watching her weight... lol. Any suggestions to tempt, this may should like im clutching at straws but could the dish put him off? or because ive got my hands in the viv near him everyday, could this be stressing him and putting him off food, both times ive seen him eat its been when ive fed dandelion leaves so i know they popular, but im wanting that dish emptied or at least started on lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

chooksmum said:


> Great i have an anorexic iguana, wonder if hes going to be a her and she just watching her weight... lol. Any suggestions to tempt, this may should like im clutching at straws but could the dish put him off? or because ive got my hands in the viv near him everyday, could this be stressing him and putting him off food, both times ive seen him eat its been when ive fed dandelion leaves so i know they popular, but im wanting that dish emptied or at least started on lol


 
have you had fecal tests done?
feeding the right food, should prompt growth and weight anyways.

what are you feeding?
Dandilion is good for them ideally 4 different greens should be fed daily, perhaps with differnt things added in with each dish.

For me I feed.

Spring greens
Mustard greens
Water cress
Chicory
Papaya
Hibsicus
Thyme

with one feed.

then 

Spring greens
Mustard greens
Chicory
Rocket
Dandilion
Mint
as a second feed

as the third

Spring greens
Mustard greens
Dahlia
Endive
Okra
Butternut squash with the other.

and I just go with moderation from then on.

Spring greens

thats just an example it can vary.
when feeding I would offer as less disturbance as possible if he refuses.
Cover him up and ignore him, some iguanas like to eat in private and out of site 

I have read a few times about dishes, but I have never had that problem, it can usually be sorted by offering food on a paper white plate.


----------



## chooksmum

hi , yeah ive been offering him a dish with about 4 different items all chopped fine or grated, things ive offered all off the list you kindly sent me like butternut squash, dandelions, parsnip, watercress, ive offered him all the things off the list and off the green iguana society. I was going to bring up the fecal test, i definetly thing it would be a great thing to have done, but as such i havent found any??clean him out tomorrow but theres been none up to now, which is also worrying me. i considered giving him a little bath but then was worried it would just stress him more, he does look like hes shedding on his feet, he was shedding down his back when i brought him home.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

chooksmum said:


> hi , yeah ive been offering him a dish with about 4 different items all chopped fine or grated, things ive offered all off the list you kindly sent me like butternut squash, dandelions, parsnip, watercress, ive offered him all the things off the list and off the green iguana society. I was going to bring up the fecal test, i definetly thing it would be a great thing to have done, but as such i havent found any??clean him out tomorrow but theres been none up to now, which is also worrying me. i considered giving him a little bath but then was worried it would just stress him more, he does look like hes shedding on his feet, he was shedding down his back when i brought him home.


 
A little bath would help, alot of our iguanas pood in their water trays too so maybey bear that in mind.

It is stressful to any iguana when it is bathed the first time or not very often, so if you get the igunaa into a bathing routine that is good, if he is shedding a bath would be beneficial because it helps loosen the skin a bit more too.

He could be shedding and that is a good thing, it shows he is growing 
If you cover him up, see how much he is eating, if he eats, he will be fine being bathed for 10 minutes, it wont kill him, alternatively you can get your vet to assist you.: victory:

If he is being kept on bark, I reckon the poo is there you just haven't seen it.
If he is not eating and not pooing it might be worth taking him in for a checkup tbh, but it might be constipation too and a bath would deffo help with that.


----------



## chooksmum

thanks ill try the bath tomorrow, it may open his bowels. ill try covering as well, thankyou :no1:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

chooksmum said:


> thanks ill try the bath tomorrow, it may open his bowels. ill try covering as well, thankyou :no1:


No worries.
see how it goes hun, I bathe mine twice a day, once in the morning and once in the evening every day.


----------



## buddylouis

chooksmum said:


> So Luna is determined to bring my stress levels to the limit, ive seen him eat twice in a week, I dont remember having his worry over Miss, I know i didnt help with changing the uv over etc, but I thought he would have been scoffing by now, or am i remembering wrong. He is out and about, very lively, great aim in the whipping department, and loves to share lovebites. His temps are correct, his humidity is fine. Just the eating? He looks so little and i want to create a beefcake!! :lol2: How much should he be eating?


I see luna is testing you, lol.

Have you tried placing pieces of food in various places in his enclosure, i.e. place pieces on branches, etc. Makes eating a bit more interesting and increases activity/stimulation.

Is there anything that you've noticed could be a favourite type of food, a particular fruit, veg or green, maybe try placing most of this at the top of the bowl to start with.

What about blending his food in a food processor.

Ive read sometimes these little things can help in getting the feeding going. 

Keep us informed and let us know how things go :2thumb:


----------



## chooksmum

*i have pooooooo*

Hi forgot to say hes on paper not loose substrate, this morning, good news hes had a poo, bad news hes smeared it over this log,lol It looks a good amount lol And drivved for me so top of my index finger conquered :lol2: ill definetly try the food around the viv, see if it makes a difference. Cheers for the help guys


----------



## buddylouis

chooksmum said:


> Hi forgot to say hes on paper not loose substrate, this morning, good news hes had a poo, bad news hes smeared it over this log,lol It looks a good amount lol And drivved for me so top of my index finger conquered :lol2: ill definetly try the food around the viv, see if it makes a difference. Cheers for the help guys


He really is giving you the run around, lol. 

They are messy sods when it comes to doing there business, lol. 

Sounds horrible but maybe hes made some room for food now :lol2:


----------



## chooksmum

Think im dying my hair blonde, just totally posted in the wrong thread!!! :lol2:

Anyway this was suppose to be here..
Ive come to the conclusion that ive just got sweet blood!!:lol2:

Good news is luna has eaten, not alot but at least 4-5 mouthfuls that ive seen, I tried the covering and spread food around the vivarium, caught him eating grated turnip!! Feels like a massive relief. Hopefully this will be the start of the appetite. :2thumb:


----------



## buddylouis

chooksmum said:


> Think im dying my hair blonde, just totally posted in the wrong thread!!! :lol2:
> 
> Anyway this was suppose to be here..
> Ive come to the conclusion that ive just got sweet blood!!:lol2:
> 
> Good news is luna has eaten, not alot but at least 4-5 mouthfuls that ive seen, I tried the covering and spread food around the vivarium, caught him eating grated turnip!! Feels like a massive relief. Hopefully this will be the start of the appetite. :2thumb:


Great News :2thumb:


----------



## buddylouis

Some thoughts required:

I have been having some trouble with my basking temps, i was running a 120 watt par38 flood light above basking area, the problem i was having is keeping a relatively large area at the required temps (our iguana is just over 4 feet with quite a large body).

I tried moving the dimmer stat probe around but found doing that either dimmed the light to much and not getting a good overall basking area temp or getting part of the basking area too hot. 

So now i'm running two basking lights, one which is my night lunar light 60watt (so no actual light or very very little, just heat, i know some don't agree with night lights, i've explained my reasons behind using this previously in this thread or another) and i've changed the flood light to a par38 80 watt flood light (80 watt power but 100w heat and light), these lights are positioned slighly offset to each other but almost in line, with the flood light positioned more centrally above the basking area if that makes sense, this seems to be doing the job and keeping a larger area of the basking area in the required temp range majority of it being approx 32 - 35 degrees celcius most of the day once things warm up in the morning when the lights come on. Also my overall ambient temps are better with this method.

I have the lower wattage bulb go out about an hour and a half before all lights out to start bringing the temps down slightly suppose like they would in the wild and then when all lights go out the night light comes back on for night time ambient temps. 

Hope all that made sense, lol. Just wondering what peoples thoughts were on this and if it seems like a good idea.

I've been told and read that the par38 flood lights are ideal to use because of the increased light and heat angle.

p.s. Why do they call it a night light when it doesn't actually light anything up ? LOL.

Anyway your thoughts please.

Cheers 

Rob


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Mate if your trying to heat an area up maybey consider one of them tube heaters.

Many of the monitor owners use them, they can I think be connected to stats too, that should give you a good temperature gradient.

alternatively if I was having trouble with my own basking spot one way or the other I would just include another bulb like you have.

I am sure Steve can give you a better idea.


----------



## buddylouis

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Mate if your trying to heat an area up maybey consider one of them tube heaters.
> 
> Many of the monitor owners use them, they can I think be connected to stats too, that should give you a good temperature gradient.
> 
> alternatively if I was having trouble with my own basking spot one way or the other I would just include another bulb like you have.
> 
> I am sure Steve can give you a better idea.


Do you mean one of them AHS heaters ?

Using this method i'm using now i seem to have a great daytime air temp gradient throughout the viv, i'm just a worrier, lol. 

I seem to have all daytime air temps covered in different parts of viv, everything from 24 degrees Celcius in parts of the bottom half right upto 35 degrees celcius in basking area and everywhere in between around the viv, lol. Plus she has her water tub to get into if she still feels to warm or needs to cool down quicker.

My main concern was the basking area and getting them temps right, they seemed to be getting too hot directly below the bulb on the basking area with my last flood bulb and not hot enough with just the lower wattage flood bulb. So i thought the abovementioned would work and so far so good.

Cheers :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

buddylouis said:


> Do you mean one of them AHS heaters ?
> 
> Using this method i'm using now i seem to have a great daytime air temp gradient throughout the viv, i'm just a worrier, lol.
> 
> I seem to have all daytime air temps covered in different parts of viv, everything from 24 degrees Celcius in parts of the bottom half right upto 35 degrees celcius in basking area and everywhere in between around the viv, lol. Plus she has her water tub to get into if she still feels to warm or needs to cool down quicker.
> 
> My main concern was the basking area and getting them temps right, they seemed to be getting too hot directly below the bulb on the basking area with my last flood bulb and not hot enough with just the lower wattage flood bulb. So i thought the abovementioned would work and so far so good.
> 
> Cheers :2thumb:


 
Yeah an AHS would serve pretty much the same purpose.
the actual basking spot can be maintained at 32-35c, I maintain my own at 33c in between.

So if it goes a degree higher or lower I would not be massively concerned provided it does not drop below 31c and goes no higher than 35c

hope that helps.: victory:


----------



## buddylouis

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Yeah an AHS would serve pretty much the same purpose.
> the actual basking spot can be maintained at 32-35c, I maintain my own at 33c in between.
> 
> So if it goes a degree higher or lower I would not be massively concerned provided it does not drop below 31c and goes no higher than 35c
> 
> hope that helps.: victory:


I'll look into AHS systems i think for the future but what you mentioned is what i'm trying to acheive. Seems to be working with how i have things set up now, cheers :2thumb:

Think i need one of them new infrared temp guns from zoomed when they come out to keep an accurate eye on temps, instant readings will make life a lot easier. Don't like the reptile digital ones i've found them to be next to useless for doing basking areas, the probes seem to all go awal under basking heat, lol. I use a digital one thats used in the food industry for accurate readings of air temps in basking area but these take to much time so looking forward to the new zoo med one coming out.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

FI use AHS heaters for all of my vivs for ambient temps... A 500w easily maintains temps in a 3x3x3 but if I were looking into something a little larger than that, then I would be going for a tube heater.

These are what I mean by tube heaters:Tubular Heaters

The are used to heat greenhouses and other large spaces that require heat.

As always the must be guarded....


----------



## buddylouis

Iguanaquinn said:


> FI use AHS heaters for all of my vivs for ambient temps... A 500w easily maintains temps in a 3x3x3 but if I were looking into something a little larger than that, then I would be going for a tube heater.
> 
> These are what I mean by tube heaters:Tubular Heaters
> 
> The are used to heat greenhouses and other large spaces that require heat.
> 
> As always the must be guarded....


My viv is 6 x 6 x 3.5 approx, so from what i've read the AHS heaters won't do the job, the viv is in my lounge room, which is kept warm anyway, so during the day there doesn't seem to be a problem at all with my ambient cool side air temp, night times it can drop off a bit below the recommended night temps, hence the little back up night bulb over her sleeping spot which 99% of the time is her basking side of the viv.

I like the idea of those heaters though, can they be fitted to a thermostat ? 

Cheers


----------



## Iguanaquinn

buddylouis said:


> My viv is 6 x 6 x 3.5 approx, so from what i've read the AHS heaters won't do the job, the viv is in my lounge room, which is kept warm anyway, so during the day there doesn't seem to be a problem at all with my ambient cool side air temp, night times it can drop off a bit below the recommended night temps, hence the little back up night bulb over her sleeping spot which 99% of the time is her basking side of the viv.
> 
> I like the idea of those heaters though, can they be fitted to a thermostat ?
> 
> Cheers


Yes they can be as long as it does not exceed the load... I would personally use them in this sitatuation. You can use a pulsestat, that way just set it to the lowest temps required and if the ambient should drop too low then it will come on. Other than that the heater will stay off if the ambient is above the set temps...

Saving you money and making sure that the temps are perfect all year round.


----------



## buddylouis

Iguanaquinn said:


> Yes they can be as long as it does not exceed the load... I would personally use them in this sitatuation. You can use a pulsestat, that way just set it to the lowest temps required and if the ambient should drop too low then it will come on. Other than that the heater will stay off if the ambient is above the set temps...
> 
> Saving you money and making sure that the temps are perfect all year round.


Cheers :2thumb: 

Looks like that'll be my next investment, lol, good back up, which would you recommend for my viv ? the 4ft one ?


----------



## NicolasB

*Rusty the Red Rescue*

Hi all,

I am going to start a new thread for Rusty the Red Rescue, but thought i would share some pics here quick first. 

S/he is a rescue I got off a member on here, who with her ex partner, rescued him, but the ex dumped him on her to deal with, not cool! so he is now a rescue rescue! As you will see, his back and tail are in bad shape, presumably advanced MBD, but he is strong, eating and not half as feisty as you would expect!

and yes, the viv s/he is in is small for him/her, but i dont want an Ig with MBD falling from 3 feet high and shattering. thought i better state the obvious before the flaming begins! :lol2:



















































Any comments, suggestions welcome. she is going to the vet later in the week, as soon as i can get a fecal sample from him/her, which should be soon and s/he has eaten 3 bowls of veg since saturday!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

NicolasB said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am going to start a new thread for Rusty the Red Rescue, but thought i would share some pics here quick first.
> 
> S/he is a rescue I got off a member on here, who with her ex partner, rescued him, but the ex dumped him on her to deal with, not cool! so he is now a rescue rescue! As you will see, his back and tail are in bad shape, presumably advanced MBD, but he is strong, eating and not half as feisty as you would expect!
> 
> and yes, the viv s/he is in is small for him/her, but i dont want an Ig with MBD falling from 3 feet high and shattering. thought i better state the obvious before the flaming begins! :lol2:
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> 
> Any comments, suggestions welcome. she is going to the vet later in the week, as soon as i can get a fecal sample from him/her, which should be soon and s/he has eaten 3 bowls of veg since saturday!


the iguana is looking more hydrated already mate from the last pics, oh hell am I glad the iguana went to you.

I will reply to the pm later mate going out for the day with my family, something that rarely happens these days.

It's a shame in these instances though, glad you took it because we just would not be able to accomodate it efficently at the moment.

we are full.

Glad it found a loving knowledgible home anyways.

well done mate, and speak soon


----------



## NicolasB

Salazare Slytherin said:


> the iguana is looking more hydrated already mate from the last pics, oh hell am I glad the iguana went to you.
> 
> I will reply to the pm later mate going out for the day with my family, something that rarely happens these days.
> 
> It's a shame in these instances though, glad you took it because we just would not be able to accomodate it efficently at the moment.
> 
> we are full.
> 
> Glad it found a loving knowledgible home anyways.
> 
> well done mate, and speak soon


The rehydration process was started on Friday before i got him mate, Snowflake had him/her in some powerade which seemed to help, still got a few bottles at home, so he/she will be getting a powerade soak every couple of days if need be, but i dont think he/she will to be honest...

Rusty is a little fighter, so i think he/she will be ok, need to start getting some proper exercise routines going so s/he can get those legs moving a bit better, just seems a bit Rusty at the moment! :whistling2::lol2:

Enjoy the day out mate, chat later...


----------



## Iguanaquinn

buddylouis said:


> Cheers :2thumb:
> 
> Looks like that'll be my next investment, lol, good back up, which would you recommend for my viv ? the 4ft one ?


3-4ft I would go for a 4ft, cause you will have room to upgrade the viv again without having to replace the heating system.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

NicolasB said:


> The rehydration process was started on Friday before i got him mate, Snowflake had him/her in some powerade which seemed to help, still got a few bottles at home, so he/she will be getting a powerade soak every couple of days if need be, but i dont think he/she will to be honest...
> 
> Rusty is a little fighter, so i think he/she will be ok, need to start getting some proper exercise routines going so s/he can get those legs moving a bit better, just seems a bit Rusty at the moment! :whistling2::lol2:
> 
> Enjoy the day out mate, chat later...


Auw poor little thing! I would even think that in this case to break the golden rule to get the calcuim levels up! 

Not going to mention what it is though, sure we can all figure it out!


----------



## NicolasB

yeah at the moment i am dusting with nutrobal and calcium mixture with every meal, until i get him/her to the vets for an accurate diagnosis, but yeah i think we can all gather what it is by now.

s/he is surprisingly strong though, so i have high hopes that he/she will lead a normal ish life from now on. trying to find another 4x2x2 viv to stack on top and then cut a hole out between the 2 so he/she can climb if she/he wants without the risk of falling from 4 foot!



Iguanaquinn said:


> Auw poor little thing! I would even think that in this case to break the golden rule to get the calcuim levels up!
> 
> Not going to mention what it is though, sure we can all figure it out!


----------



## buddylouis

Iguanaquinn said:


> 3-4ft I would go for a 4ft, cause you will have room to upgrade the viv again without having to replace the heating system.


Cheers mate :2thumb:


----------



## buddylouis

NicolasB said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am going to start a new thread for Rusty the Red Rescue, but thought i would share some pics here quick first.
> 
> S/he is a rescue I got off a member on here, who with her ex partner, rescued him, but the ex dumped him on her to deal with, not cool! so he is now a rescue rescue! As you will see, his back and tail are in bad shape, presumably advanced MBD, but he is strong, eating and not half as feisty as you would expect!
> 
> and yes, the viv s/he is in is small for him/her, but i dont want an Ig with MBD falling from 3 feet high and shattering. thought i better state the obvious before the flaming begins! :lol2:
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> 
> Any comments, suggestions welcome. she is going to the vet later in the week, as soon as i can get a fecal sample from him/her, which should be soon and s/he has eaten 3 bowls of veg since saturday!


:gasp: When did all this happen.

Good on you mate, i'm sure he'll be very happy with you and good its in a knowledgeable home to get him fighting fit again :2thumb:


----------



## NicolasB

buddylouis said:


> :gasp: When did all this happen.
> 
> Good on you mate, i'm sure he'll be very happy with you and good its in a knowledgeable home to get him fighting fit again :2thumb:


I saw the post on Thursday and it sort of snowaballed from there really! ended up having him delivered on Saturday. 

He was apparently rescued from someone who had 3 Ig's in a massive viv, and this poor little fella in a tiny viv below them. he looks about 2 or so, not really sure though, he could be 3 or 4 and just small coz of the condition it was kept in!

Thank you mate, trying my best, been 4 years since i last had an Ig, but he is in our bedroom and will be given free reign once he has settled in and i feel his legs are strong enough to get in and out the viv on his own... (With the help of a ladder/branch obviously!)

Anyone who is willing to make a donation to help this little guy out is more than welcome... :whistling2:

ideally, i am trying to get enough cash together to buy an arcadia twin controller and put dual tubes in there to make sure his UVB levels are as high as possible. i doubt we will reverse the damage, but i think he can still live a long happy life! :2thumb:


----------



## chooksmum

Good on you for taking Rusty, what a babe:flrt:


----------



## NicolasB

chooksmum said:


> Good on you for taking Rusty, what a babe:flrt:


Thanks! : victory:

She is an absolute gem, i dont know how anyone could ever have neglected her, she is a stunner!

only been with me since saturday, but doesnt even go mental when i open the viv to do something. she just goes off to the opposite side and watches me! :lol2:

can someone look at the pics and confirm i am not crazy thinking its a she????


----------



## chooksmum

I know it breaks your heart, but now she has a forever loving home. :2thumb: Im hoping the little crestie we have just taken makes a descent recovery but hes very skinny with signs of mbd.


----------



## buddylouis

Sounds like it all happened very quickly then, at least now she has the best possible chance in making the most of her recovery back to good health and living a long life :2thumb: 

I'm saving yet again for one of those tubular heater set ups, especially now winter is on its way, my night time ambients are sometimes stuggling a bit in parts of the viv and i don't want to risk any un-neccessary illnesses.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

buddylouis said:


> Sounds like it all happened very quickly then, at least now she has the best possible chance in making the most of her recovery back to good health and living a long life :2thumb:
> 
> I'm saving yet again for one of those tubular heater set ups, especially now winter is on its way, my night time ambients are sometimes stuggling a bit in parts of the viv and i don't want to risk any un-neccessary illnesses.


Igs go down hill very quicky becasue they hide ilness so well. In the wild if they show weakness then they do not stand a chance. Sad but true....


----------



## Omerov1986

Thought you lot here might like this.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/767220-wedding-crashing-iguana.html#post9116541


----------



## buddylouis

Iguanaquinn said:


> Igs go down hill very quicky becasue they hide ilness so well. In the wild if they show weakness then they do not stand a chance. Sad but true....


Yep, so i need to do everything in my power to take all neccessary precautions, she does tend to sleep in the same place every night, in and around this area is absolutely fine, it just worries me if she was to venture to part of the viv that may get a touch on the colder side of the guidelines during the winter months, so if i get one of them heaters set up on a stat if it did drop below the recommended it would kick in and heat the area up and if it doesn't it won't need to come on and stay off anyway like you said :2thumb:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

buddylouis said:


> Yep, so i need to do everything in my power to take all neccessary precautions, she does tend to sleep in the same place every night, in and around this area is absolutely fine, it just worries me if she was to venture to part of the viv that may get a touch on the colder side of the guidelines during the winter months, so if i get one of them heaters set up on a stat if it did drop below the recommended it would kick in and heat the area up and if it doesn't it won't need to come on and stay off anyway like you said :2thumb:



Yup that should do the trick....


----------



## buddylouis

Iguanaquinn said:


> Yup that should do the trick....


Cheers mate :2thumb:


----------



## NicolasB

buddylouis said:


> Yep, so i need to do everything in my power to take all neccessary precautions, she does tend to sleep in the same place every night, in and around this area is absolutely fine, it just worries me if she was to venture to part of the viv that may get a touch on the colder side of the guidelines during the winter months, so if i get one of them heaters set up on a stat if it did drop below the recommended it would kick in and heat the area up and if it doesn't it won't need to come on and stay off anyway like you said :2thumb:





Iguanaquinn said:


> Yup that should do the trick....


Not saying you can keep Iguanas at very cold temps, but for those of you worrying about temps being a few degrees colder than the guidelines, check this out - 

Alien Iguanas Fall From Florida Trees During Cold Snap

If they can survive that, i doubt very much that they will be done too much damage by a few degrees colder over night... just a thought, not saying go out and test it!!!! :lol2:


----------



## buddylouis

NicolasB said:


> can someone look at the pics and confirm i am not crazy thinking its a she????


You could well be right, lets see what the others think.

Would it not make it more difficult to be sure though because of her current health issues ? i.e. because of loss/lack of muscle tone and fatty deposits ? Pics of femoral pores makes you lean more towards female.

:help::lol2:


----------



## buddylouis

NicolasB said:


> Not saying you can keep Iguanas at very cold temps, but for those of you worrying about temps being a few degrees colder than the guidelines, check this out -
> 
> Alien Iguanas Fall From Florida Trees During Cold Snap
> 
> If they can survive that, i doubt very much that they will be done too much damage by a few degrees colder over night... just a thought, not saying go out and test it!!!! :lol2:


Interesting, suppose the same could be said for the opposite side of the spectrum, i.e. we say we need to keep basking temps between 32 - 35, no higher and no lower, surely temps well exceed this in the wild ? I know research shows this being an optimum bsking temp but one wonders if a couple of degrees over now and again, is it going to be a big deal.

Again not saying go do it but just a thought.


----------



## NicolasB

buddylouis said:


> Interesting, suppose the same could be said for the opposite side of the spectrum, i.e. we say we need to keep basking temps between 32 - 35, no higher and no lower, surely temps well exceed this in the wild ? I know research shows this being an optimum bsking temp but one wonders if a couple of degrees over now and again, is it going to be a big deal.
> 
> Again not saying go do it but just a thought.


Yeah i get exactly what you saying, i guess thats why they call them guidelines and not rules! :lol2: 
I think in captivity rather safe than sorry is the rule of thumb. 




buddylouis said:


> You could well be right, lets see what the others think.
> 
> Would it not make it more difficult to be sure though because of her current health issues ? i.e. because of loss/lack of muscle tone and fatty deposits ? Pics of femoral pores makes you lean more towards female.
> 
> :help::lol2:


yes i could be massively wrong, but first indications are female, but who knows how old she even is, so your guess is as good as mine! if she is female, I hope when laying eggs time comes she doesnt struggle! :bash:


----------



## buddylouis

NicolasB said:


> Yeah i get exactly what you saying, i guess thats why they call them guidelines and not rules! :lol2:
> I think in captivity rather safe than sorry is the rule of thumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes i could be massively wrong, but first indications are female, but who knows how old she even is, so your guess is as good as mine! if she is female, I hope when laying eggs time comes she doesnt struggle! :bash:


Agreed :2thumb:

Yeh hopefully there'll be no issues if that is the case.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

NicolasB said:


> Thanks! : victory:
> 
> She is an absolute gem, i dont know how anyone could ever have neglected her, she is a stunner!
> 
> only been with me since saturday, but doesnt even go mental when i open the viv to do something. she just goes off to the opposite side and watches me! :lol2:
> 
> can someone look at the pics and confirm i am not crazy thinking its a she????


 
It looks Female to me personally, the pores and secondary characteristics are typical for a female.

Try and take a pic directly above the head too mate.
Sexing iguanas


----------



## NicolasB

Salazare Slytherin said:


> It looks Female to me personally, the pores and secondary characteristics are typical for a female.
> 
> Try and take a pic directly above the head too mate.
> Sexing iguanas


the more i look the more i think female. I was going to take a snap of the top of the head mate, but the fat pockets that are present on males are nowhere to be seen on Rusty, but this may be down to malnutrition too!

im convinced she is a she, must be why she likes me! my male AWD wont let me near him, but Rusty and Casey, the 2 females in the house (Female reptiles anyway) are both fine with me... strange... 



*P.S. Does anyone use a humidifer? if so, which one and any idea what they cost? Seen some going for reasonable prices, and there is a little USB powered one going for a tenner on ebay which i thought may do the trick, but will presumably not provide enough humidity for an entire day...?*


----------



## hitmanout2007

NicolasB said:


> the more i look the more i think female. I was going to take a snap of the top of the head mate, but the fat pockets that are present on males are nowhere to be seen on Rusty, but this may be down to malnutrition too!
> 
> im convinced she is a she, must be why she likes me! my male AWD wont let me near him, but Rusty and Casey, the 2 females in the house (Female reptiles anyway) are both fine with me... strange...
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S. Does anyone use a humidifer? if so, which one and any idea what they cost? Seen some going for reasonable prices, and there is a little USB powered one going for a tenner on ebay which i thought may do the trick, but will presumably not provide enough humidity for an entire day...?*


I use a humidity I got a nursery bedroom one got it off ebay £15


----------



## NicolasB

hitmanout2007 said:


> I use a humidity I got a nursery bedroom one got it off ebay £15


Is it this one - Nursery Humidifier Set | eBay

been watching it on ebay, it seems to be the cheapest around to be fair!

how long do you leave it on for etc? and do you have to refill it every day?


----------



## buddylouis

Maybe a daft question but how do you guys measure humidty, i have a komodo dial type hygrometer in my viv, not sure how accurate they are though.

I have a drinking water bowl in top half of viv, warmer half changed once daily and a huge water tub in bottom of viv, cooler half of viv, this is changed 2 to 3 times daily with warm water. Also i mist the top half and iguana herself 2 to 3 times daily.

My hygrometer gives readings all the time within the recommended guidelines, thats if they are reasonably accurate.

Cheers :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

buddylouis said:


> Interesting, suppose the same could be said for the opposite side of the spectrum, i.e. we say we need to keep basking temps between 32 - 35, no higher and no lower, surely temps well exceed this in the wild ? I know research shows this being an optimum bsking temp but one wonders if a couple of degrees over now and again, is it going to be a big deal.
> 
> Again not saying go do it but just a thought.


 
Yeah, this is because it is optimal, what is also needed to be put into perspective is life in the wild is most certainly not easy, iguanas die all the time, one minute they are fine and the next they are not, in captivity we can keep them optimal and the immune system stronger by offering the right diet, UVB excersize and temperatures.

A few degrees colder is a statement that can be taken both ways, I have known baby iguanas die over night when left outside and I have aslo known some of them survive too, so which outlook you take on it I see it as a risk I would rather not deal with, especially as the winter months draw in nearer and the days get colder. 

Not all iguanas will survive the temperatures, and that is just the way nature works. 



NicolasB said:


> the more i look the more i think female. I was going to take a snap of the top of the head mate, but the fat pockets that are present on males are nowhere to be seen on Rusty, but this may be down to malnutrition too!
> 
> im convinced she is a she, must be why she likes me! my male AWD wont let me near him, but Rusty and Casey, the 2 females in the house (Female reptiles anyway) are both fine with me... strange...
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S. Does anyone use a humidifer? if so, which one and any idea what they cost? Seen some going for reasonable prices, and there is a little USB powered one going for a tenner on ebay which i thought may do the trick, but will presumably not provide enough humidity for an entire day...?*


 
Boneco AOSS150 Steam Humidifier


----------



## buddylouis

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Yeah, this is because it is optimal, what is also needed to be put into perspective is life in the wild is most certainly not easy, iguanas die all the time, one minute they are fine and the next they are not, in captivity we can keep them optimal and the immune system stronger by offering the right diet, UVB excersize and temperatures.
> 
> A few degrees colder is a statement that can be taken both ways, I have known baby iguanas die over night when left outside and I have aslo known some of them survive too, so which outlook you take on it I see it as a risk I would rather not deal with, especially as the winter months draw in nearer and the days get colder.
> 
> Not all iguanas will survive the temperatures, and that is just the way nature works.


What you mention is an extreme example, nicolas and i were simply making the point that surely if our temps drop or go over the min / max guidelines, i.e. our basking spot raises to 36 or 37 degrees C or our cooler end drops to 73 degrees F on occasion, then surely our iguanas aren't going to be affected ?

Most thermometers used in keeping reptiles aren't even accurately calibrated to the extent we can measure our temps exact anyway are they ?

Again we all do our best keeping within the guidelines but nobody is perfect surely ?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

buddylouis said:


> What you mention is an extreme example, nicolas and i were simply making the point that surely if our temps drop or go over the min / max guidelines, i.e. our basking spot raises to 36 or 37 degrees C or our cooler end drops to 73 degrees F on occasion, then surely our iguanas aren't going to be affected ?
> 
> Most thermometers used in keeping reptiles aren't even accurately calibrated to the extent we can measure our temps exact anyway are they ?
> 
> Again we all do our best keeping within the guidelines but nobody is perfect surely ?


 
It's fine I was just putting across both sides for readers to engage in.

My point was being referred to the video more than husbandry, providing a good thermal gradient is acheived I don't see a problem with it personally, I am just outlaying it is a risk I would not want to deal with.

every reptile owner has this problem of maintaining the temperatures to the excact, but keeping them as close as possible should be priority that is all I am saying 

Occasionally won't kill the iguana they are for the best part quite hardly anaimals, but the long term effects of it, such as once a week over the course of a one year period could be fatal if you take my meaning.

RI problems don't just come from nowhere, it is because of something the owner has done wrong it is as simple as that, my point was many wild iguanas do die from this, so always going for the wild idea that they don't always recieve a constant temp gradient at every poin of the year is not always the best avenue to go down, the iguana in the vid survived, another one probibly droped down dead somewhere.

I see what you say about it being extreme but I feel it would be unfair to just brush off a discussion such as that and not include the other side of it lol.

It is just looking at the discussion form both sides.

Good discussion nonetheless.


----------



## NicolasB

buddylouis said:


> Maybe a daft question but how do you guys measure humidty, i have a komodo dial type hygrometer in my viv, not sure how accurate they are though.
> 
> I have a drinking water bowl in top half of viv, warmer half changed once daily and a huge water tub in bottom of viv, cooler half of viv, this is changed 2 to 3 times daily with warm water. Also i mist the top half and iguana herself 2 to 3 times daily.
> 
> My hygrometer gives readings all the time within the recommended guidelines, thats if they are reasonably accurate.
> 
> Cheers :2thumb:


I use one of these - LCD Digital Thermometer + Humidity with 3 remote probes | eBay

it works a treat, pretty accurate and the leads are pretty long so you can have the actual unit outside the viv, makes it easy to take readings. it also has an alarm which you can set to go off when the humidity or temps drop...

hope you like it, i just spend half an hour trying to find it on ebay! :lol2:


----------



## Arcadiajohn

I really feel the thing to keep in mind is the magic word, thermogradient,

Wild iggs will be able to deal with very High temps and of course very low temps. But they will have huge areas of space in the wild environment to regulate naturally. Whether this is a splash in the waterways or climbing down into the understory or hiding behind tall trees of rocks they are more than intelligent enough to work this out. Couple this with the ability to "see" uv they are like all reptiles a miracle of nature.

This is so hard in to recreate in an enclosure unless it's a room sized environment, so can they deal with high/temps yes as long as they can regulate in the opposite direction. Now that we have cracked the upper levels of UV with regard to High output T5 we could safely keep them a little cooler if anything as we don't require high temp M.Vs or halides.

A over heated reptile with no chance to move about to cool is a very unhappy reptile, look at chams they will walk down and down the enclosure until they reach the bottom and if it still isn't cool enough they seem all to happy to roll over and croak!

Thisnis why when using T5 I always advise keepers to use a lamp that is much smaller than they maybe used to. The massive amount of safe Uv over this wide area is more than they have every had before and still allows you to have a true cooler, shadier end.

Does this make sense??

John


----------



## chooksmum

Luna has made mummy very happy today, seen him eat 3 times today, and im sure hes eaten quite a few times as he had grub round his mouth within 10 mins of breakfast. Plus when i added food no whipping. Maybe just maybe alittle improvement :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

chooksmum said:


> Luna has made mummy very happy today, seen him eat 3 times today, and im sure hes eaten quite a few times as he had grub round his mouth within 10 mins of breakfast. Plus when i added food no whipping. Maybe just maybe alittle improvement :lol2:


 
just a little:whistling2:

Great news, I love feeding time as much as my own  I tend to pick at the fruit when I am sorting it.


----------



## buddylouis

Salazare Slytherin said:


> It's fine I was just putting across both sides for readers to engage in.
> 
> My point was being referred to the video more than husbandry, providing a good thermal gradient is acheived I don't see a problem with it personally, I am just outlaying it is a risk I would not want to deal with.
> 
> every reptile owner has this problem of maintaining the temperatures to the excact, but keeping them as close as possible should be priority that is all I am saying
> 
> Occasionally won't kill the iguana they are for the best part quite hardly anaimals, but the long term effects of it, such as once a week over the course of a one year period could be fatal if you take my meaning.
> 
> RI problems don't just come from nowhere, it is because of something the owner has done wrong it is as simple as that, my point was many wild iguanas do die from this, so always going for the wild idea that they don't always recieve a constant temp gradient at every poin of the year is not always the best avenue to go down, the iguana in the vid survived, another one probibly droped down dead somewhere.
> 
> I see what you say about it being extreme but I feel it would be unfair to just brush off a discussion such as that and not include the other side of it lol.
> 
> It is just looking at the discussion form both sides.
> 
> Good discussion nonetheless.


Its good to hear peoples veiws on these kind of things IMO, i enjoy such discussions and we can all keep learning, thats the name of the game :2thumb:


----------



## buddylouis

Arcadiajohn said:


> I really feel the thing to keep in mind is the magic word, thermogradient,
> 
> Wild iggs will be able to deal with very High temps and of course very low temps. But they will have huge areas of space in the wild environment to regulate naturally. Whether this is a splash in the waterways or climbing down into the understory or hiding behind tall trees of rocks they are more than intelligent enough to work this out. Couple this with the ability to "see" uv they are like all reptiles a miracle of nature.
> 
> This is so hard in to recreate in an enclosure unless it's a room sized environment, so can they deal with high/temps yes as long as they can regulate in the opposite direction. Now that we have cracked the upper levels of UV with regard to High output T5 we could safely keep them a little cooler if anything as we don't require high temp M.Vs or halides.
> 
> A over heated reptile with no chance to move about to cool is a very unhappy reptile, look at chams they will walk down and down the enclosure until they reach the bottom and if it still isn't cool enough they seem all to happy to roll over and croak!
> 
> Thisnis why when using T5 I always advise keepers to use a lamp that is much smaller than they maybe used to. The massive amount of safe Uv over this wide area is more than they have every had before and still allows you to have a true cooler, shadier end.
> 
> Does this make sense??
> 
> John


Great reading and info :2thumb:


----------



## buddylouis

NicolasB said:


> I use one of these - LCD Digital Thermometer + Humidity with 3 remote probes | eBay
> 
> it works a treat, pretty accurate and the leads are pretty long so you can have the actual unit outside the viv, makes it easy to take readings. it also has an alarm which you can set to go off when the humidity or temps drop...
> 
> hope you like it, i just spend half an hour trying to find it on ebay! :lol2:


Cheers, i'll have a look :2thumb:


----------



## buddylouis

chooksmum said:


> Luna has made mummy very happy today, seen him eat 3 times today, and im sure hes eaten quite a few times as he had grub round his mouth within 10 mins of breakfast. Plus when i added food no whipping. Maybe just maybe alittle improvement :lol2:


Great news :2thumb:


----------



## buddylouis

Just been unpacking a few boxes that i had left over from when i moved and found a warm mist humidifier, could i make use of this for the iguana, i've in the past that having one placed beside the iguana enclosure helps keep humidity levels more stable, with winter coming the central heating is going to be on more and the room humidy will obviously drop so thought this would be a good idea to use.

Any thoughts ?


----------



## NicolasB

buddylouis said:


> Just been unpacking a few boxes that i had left over from when i moved and found a warm mist humidifier, could i make use of this for the iguana, i've in the past that having one placed beside the iguana enclosure helps keep humidity levels more stable, with winter coming the central heating is going to be on more and the room humidy will obviously drop so thought this would be a good idea to use.
> 
> Any thoughts ?


I picked up an ultrasonic cool mist humidifier last night for Rusty, made a few mods to attach a hose pipe to it, ran the pipe into the viv and hey presto! within 20 minutes the viv was at a very comfortable 81% humidity and stayed like that till i switched the viv off!

I dont see there being a problem with it being warm mist either, given the required basking temps! only thing i would think is that the warm mist ones are a bit more dear to run... not that its going to make much difference when you have loads of Reps anyway! ha ha!


----------



## si_man306

buddylouis said:


> Just been unpacking a few boxes that i had left over from when i moved and found a warm mist humidifier, could i make use of this for the iguana, i've in the past that having one placed beside the iguana enclosure helps keep humidity levels more stable, with winter coming the central heating is going to be on more and the room humidy will obviously drop so thought this would be a good idea to use.
> 
> Any thoughts ?


I use a warm mist humidifier in my viv- on a timer 3 times a day. Takes humidity right up. You can also use a set up like iguanaquinn and pipe the humidity in via a tube. Just monitor the levels on a hygrometer 

So overall, go for it


----------



## NicolasB

Forgot to mention - when i woke up this morning, despite everything in the viv having been off overnight, the humidity was sitting at about 95%!

i know its over the guidelines, anyone else have the same problem and any ideas how to prevent it from spiking overnight???


----------



## buddylouis

Cheers for the replies guys :2thumb:

Not sure if i can modify this one with a pipe it has a grille type top where the warm mist comes out, i'll have a closer look, not overly keen about fitting it inside viv somewhere either the mist directly above gets very warm, a protection cage inside viv would probabaly take up to much space.


----------



## NicolasB

buddylouis said:


> Cheers for the replies guys :2thumb:
> 
> Not sure if i can modify this one with a pipe it has a grille type top where the warm mist comes out, i'll have a closer look, not overly keen about fitting it inside viv somewhere either the mist directly above gets very warm, a protection cage inside viv would probabaly take up to much space.


Silicone a funnel over the vent maybe and connect that to a hose? just a thought...


----------



## buddylouis

NicolasB said:


> Forgot to mention - when i woke up this morning, despite everything in the viv having been off overnight, the humidity was sitting at about 95%!
> 
> i know its over the guidelines, anyone else have the same problem and any ideas how to prevent it from spiking overnight???


Same as with manually misting i suppose, turn humidifier off earlier to give the viv chance to get back to normal levels before heat lights go off.

see what others say but thats all i could think of :2thumb:


----------



## buddylouis

NicolasB said:


> Silicone a funnel over the vent maybe and connect that to a hose? just a thought...


Good thinking, i'll have a look and put my thinking cap on, lol.

My levels always seem to be within the guidelines, the warm water added two or three times a day in her bath in bottom of viv and 2 or 3 manual mistings are working well at the moment, just thought the humidifier beside her viv would be a good back up.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

buddylouis said:


> Good thinking, i'll have a look and put my thinking cap on, lol.
> 
> My levels always seem to be within the guidelines, the warm water added two or three times a day in her bath in bottom of viv and 2 or 3 manual mistings are working well at the moment, just thought the humidifier beside her viv would be a good back up.


 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/653624-new-fogger-iguana-3.html

Here you go, if the equipment in the viv is all statted then the warm or cold mist will not effect the temps anyway..... You would need to pump a serious amount of vapour in a viv to change the temps anyway....

Just look at my thread, got everything you need, may not be the humidifier that you have but I find that this one works a treat!


----------



## buddylouis

Iguanaquinn said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/653624-new-fogger-iguana-3.html
> 
> Here you go, if the equipment in the viv is all statted then the warm or cold mist will not effect the temps anyway..... You would need to pump a serious amount of vapour in a viv to change the temps anyway....
> 
> Just look at my thread, got everything you need, may not be the humidifier that you have but I find that this one works a treat!


Cheers mate, i'll have a look through it :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

NicolasB said:


> Forgot to mention - when i woke up this morning, despite everything in the viv having been off overnight, the humidity was sitting at about 95%!
> 
> i know its over the guidelines, anyone else have the same problem and any ideas how to prevent it from spiking overnight???


A little more ventelation should help mate, alternatively you could set the humidifier on a timer to come at varying points of the day?


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Salazare Slytherin said:


> A little more ventelation should help mate, alternatively you could set the humidifier on a timer to come at varying points of the day?


 
I would not say that 95% is a worrying amount of humidity though.... 95% the would experience 95% where they live at times anyway!

I would put the humidifier on a timer for sure anyway!


----------



## buddylouis

Iguanaquinn said:


> I would not say that 95% is a worrying amount of humidity though.... 95% the would experience 95% where they live at times anyway!
> 
> I would put the humidifier on a timer for sure anyway!


What happened to optimum and doing our best to stick to within the guidelines ? thought the guidelines were to be maintained between 60 - 75% so 95% is way over, yeh now and again shouldn't be a problem but frequently at this level would set alarm bells ringing wouldn't it ?

just to be clear the above is only a question :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Iguanaquinn said:


> I would not say that 95% is a worrying amount of humidity though.... 95% the would experience 95% where they live at times anyway!
> 
> I would put the humidifier on a timer for sure anyway!


well yeah, but I know Nic has not had alot of dosh lately.



buddylouis said:


> What happened to optimum and doing our best to stick to within the guidelines ? thought the guidelines were to be maintained between 60 - 75% so 95% is way over, yeh now and again shouldn't be a problem but frequently at this level would set alarm bells ringing wouldn't it ?
> 
> just to be clear the above is only a question :2thumb:


Nope lmao.
they most certainly do live in some of the highest humidity on the planet.

95% is more than enough, my concern with that kind of humidity though in an enclosure is it would for one weaken the wood, most enclosures (unless glass) can't cope with it.

without ventelation an iguana will pretty quickly find itself with Respiratory problems.

60-70-80% would be fine, 95% is a bit excessive for an enclosure IMO.
if you have seen 95% humidity you will see it looks excessive, deffo over the top if kept at that constantly, especially in an enclosure where bacteria is likley to grow.

80% is more than enough with a good drying period before the next spray or next setting.
That's not to say they don't expirience it, but it is fine to keep it lower lmao.


----------



## buddylouis

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Nope lmao.
> they most certainly do live in some of the highest humidity on the planet.


I know that but 95% humidity in a viv frequently, i'd be tearing my hair out, lol.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

buddylouis said:


> I know that but 95% humidity in a viv frequently, i'd be tearing my hair out, lol.


yeah lmao, 
I am having visions of sitting in a spar for 12 hours:whistling2:


----------



## buddylouis

Salazare Slytherin said:


> yeah lmao,
> I am having visions of sitting in a spar for 12 hours:whistling2:


As much as that sounds great to me at the moment (i'm full of a cold) i don't think our iguana's would be to pleased, lol :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

buddylouis said:


> As much as that sounds great to me at the moment (i'm full of a cold) i don't think our iguana's would be to pleased, lol :2thumb:


Hahaha.... I would just rinkle and look a hundred years older lmao.


----------



## buddylouis

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Hahaha.... I would just rinkle and look a hundred years older lmao.


:lol2: So would i, but i'm sure my head would feel a little lighter than it does right now :lol2:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

I meant it spiking at night to be fair, constant 95% would be an issue, but my understanding is that it is not 95% all of the time.

I am not so bothered about bacterial and such, as you can put F10 in a humidifer and this will kill bacteria and mould spores, so mould should never really be a problem as long as good hygene is maintained.

If humdity was at 70 - 80 during the day then that would be fine and if it spiked to 95% at night then I would not worry too much....

Bear in mind that guidelines are exactly that GUIDElines and are not mutually exclusive. If keeping humidity loving species then the viv should also be equipped to maintain this humidity, including the structural integrity of the enclosure. If it is not to begin with then the animals should not be in it.....

Just my opinion, not meaning to offend, just the way I view things, if you are keeping reptiles you are effectivly palying god..... If the box, room, rub or whatever you are using is not suited for the reptile, then an alternative should be sourced. For example I personally would use bathroom board for an large enclosure, resists moisture so no chance of any warping of wood or damp walls.... Wipe clean, using appropraite disinfectant that kills not naturally occuring bateria, keeps heat well easy to create ventilation (with a drill and a bit of savy).... (For an Iguana I am referring too)


----------



## buddylouis

Isn't night time the worst time to have a humidity spike though ? Colder temps and excess humidity = A potential for Respiratory Problems ? Excess spikes would be better with higher temps wouldn't they ?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Iguanaquinn said:


> I meant it spiking at night to be fair, constant 95% would be an issue, but my understanding is that it is not 95% all of the time.
> 
> I am not so bothered about bacterial and such, as you can put F10 in a humidifer and this will kill bacteria and mould spores, so mould should never really be a problem as long as good hygene is maintained.
> 
> If humdity was at 70 - 80 during the day then that would be fine and if it spiked to 95% at night then I would not worry too much....
> 
> Bear in mind that guidelines are exactly that GUIDElines and are not mutually exclusive. If keeping humidity loving species then the viv should also be equipped to maintain this humidity, including the structural integrity of the enclosure. If it is not to begin with then the animals should not be in it.....
> 
> Just my opinion, not meaning to offend, just the way I view things, if you are keeping reptiles you are effectivly palying god..... If the box, room, rub or whatever you are using is not suited for the reptile, then an alternative should be sourced. For example I personally would use bathroom board for an large enclosure, resists moisture so no chance of any warping of wood or damp walls.... Wipe clean, using appropraite disinfectant that kills not naturally occuring bateria, keeps heat well easy to create ventilation (with a drill and a bit of savy).... (For an Iguana I am referring too)


 
Mate I went to quote this and the bottom is red? I dunno why lmao.
Yeah I can see where your comming from there actually.

Some interesting points made.  this is why your the greatest.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

buddylouis said:


> Isn't night time the worst time to have a humidity spike though ? Colder temps and excess humidity = A potential for Respiratory Problems ? Excess spikes would be better with higher temps wouldn't they ?


Well in particular areas during the day the the rate of evapouration would be faster and this would cause the humidity to increase as the tempratures start to drop as the water starts to then become droplet form rather than vapour form...

Respiritory problems are more common with Iguana's in low humidity, not high.... As said they do come from some of the most humid areas in the world...


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Mate I went to quote this and the bottom is red? I dunno why lmao.
> Yeah I can see where your comming from there actually.
> 
> Some interesting points made.  this is why your the greatest.


:no1: ha ha thanks.....


----------



## NicolasB

Man i feel like i was living in the dark ages when i had my Iggy's back in SA, we never had CHE's and fancy humidifiers and crap! Some UVB tubes, a spot light or 2 and off we went!

So now that I am finally the proud owner of an Iggy again, i have done so much research that my head feels like it is reaching system overload!!!!! :bash:


----------



## buddylouis

Iguanaquinn said:


> Well in particular areas during the day the the rate of evapouration would be faster and this would cause the humidity to increase as the tempratures start to drop as the water starts to then become droplet form rather than vapour form...
> 
> Respiritory problems are more common with Iguana's in low humidity, not high.... As said they do come from some of the most humid areas in the world...


Agreed but blowing the guidelines completely out of the water seems a bit excessive.

I made a coment the other day about temperatures and should we be worried if they fall or go a bit over the recommended guidelines i.e. a degree or two either way afterall they also come from some of the hottest areas in the world and on the flip side these areas can also be the coldest at times at night and i was shot down in flames, lol.

Just trying to get what guidelines should be stuck to and which should be disregarded.

Thats how i see things in this instance, we either use and do our best to stick to the recommended guidelines or we pick and choose to suit whats best for us.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

NicolasB said:


> Man i feel like i was living in the dark ages when i had my Iggy's back in SA, we never had CHE's and fancy humidifiers and crap! Some UVB tubes, a spot light or 2 and off we went!
> 
> So now that I am finally the proud owner of an Iggy again, i have done so much research that my head feels like it is reaching system overload!!!!! :bash:



I used to hit it old school big time..... A timer, UV tube and a BnQ lightbulb....

To be honest, I use to do really stupid things too, like let up heat lights over ponds in an encloused area so I could get humidity up! Worked, but the fire risk was unreal, just never thought about it before....

But i would say that this is what has led me to a good understanding of how things work, like what setups to use and the best ways to maintain humidity...

Now I use humidifiers, AHS heaters, stats, thermometers.... Basically everthing and anything that I can to make sure I can give the best life to my animals....


----------



## NicolasB

buddylouis said:


> Agreed but blowing the guidelines completely out of the water seems a bit excessive.
> 
> I made a coment the other day about temperatures and should we be worried if they fall or go a bit over the recommended guidelines i.e. a degree or two either way afterall they also come from some of the hottest areas in the world and on the flip side these areas can also be the coldest at times at night and i was shot down in flames, lol.
> 
> Just trying to get what guidelines should be stuck to and which should be disregarded.
> 
> Thats how i see things in this instance, we either use and do our best to stick to the recommended guidelines or we pick and choose to suit whats best for us.


to be fair, i think its a combination of both. use the guidelines and stick within them as best you can, unless you really know your animal and his character and make adjustments accordingly...

Some Ig's may like cooler temps, some may like it hotter...

My water dragons are a prime example, my temps are colder than most guidelines, but they are happier that way, and i know this by knowing the animal...

moral of the story - know your animal and adjust your guidelines accordingly - within reason...


----------



## buddylouis

NicolasB said:


> to be fair, i think its a combination of both. use the guidelines and stick within them as best you can, unless you really know your animal and his character and make adjustments accordingly...
> 
> Some Ig's may like cooler temps, some may like it hotter...
> 
> My water dragons are a prime example, my temps are colder than most guidelines, but they are happier that way, and i know this by knowing the animal...
> 
> moral of the story - know your animal and adjust your guidelines accordingly - within reason...


The last part of that is what probably needs to be put across in a clearer way when we have these discussions afterall who knows whos reading them :whistling2: 

Can't beat a bit of Iggy discussion, lol.


----------



## NicolasB

Iguanaquinn said:


> I used to hit it old school big time..... A timer, UV tube and a BnQ lightbulb....
> 
> To be honest, I use to do really stupid things too, like let up heat lights over ponds in an encloused area so I could get humidity up! Worked, but the fire risk was unreal, just never thought about it before....
> 
> But i would say that this is what has led me to a good understanding of how things work, like what setups to use and the best ways to maintain humidity...
> 
> Now I use humidifiers, AHS heaters, stats, thermometers.... Basically everthing and anything that I can to make sure I can give the best life to my animals....


Oh trust me i know what you mean mate, unfortunately SA used to be about a million light years behind when it came to keeping reps, still is to a large degree!

I remember using bits from my old mans packaging machinery factory to make home made heat mats with potentiometers on to try and control the temps! and things like a heat mat under the water bowl to try keep humidity up! 

I guess the good thing is that i learnt from it all and know what mistakes not to make again...

I must admit, the only thing i miss about keeping reps in SA was having a mate whose step dad owns a timber company and another mate who was a carpenter and had access to CNC machinery, we built some insane vivs!

we built a Burmese Python viv out of 5 full 9' x 6' board of melamine, it was basically the size of a small bedroom!


----------



## Iguanaquinn

buddylouis said:


> Agreed but blowing the guidelines completely out of the water seems a bit excessive.
> 
> I made a coment the other day about temperatures and should we be worried if they fall or go a bit over the recommended guidelines i.e. a degree or two either way afterall they also come from some of the hottest areas in the world and on the flip side these areas can also be the coldest at times at night and i was shot down in flames, lol.
> 
> Just trying to get what guidelines should be stuck to and which should be disregarded.
> 
> Thats how i see things in this instance, we either use and do our best to stick to the recommended guidelines or we pick and choose to suit whats best for us.


Depends where you are getting your information, I have seen recommendations for 100% humidity for Iguana's before on care sheets....

Florida is not one of the hottest places, and also not one of the coldest at night, where they come from in America the tempratures are pretty stable. To be fair in all honesty people should really be taking tempratures from the regions of where the animals live and probably not from care sheets.

In this context I would say that I have not completly blown the guidelines at all. There are plenty of caresheets that say 95% is recommended.

I personally would say that 95 is excessive, but my point is that I would not be too bothered about the humidity spiking to that particular level. I am not saying that it should be at that level, just advising that 95 will not be a major problem. If it was 24/7 I would then try to increase the amount of ventilation within the viv.

Please aslo bear in mind that condensation is not a sign of high humidity also.


----------



## NicolasB

buddylouis said:


> The last part of that is what probably needs to be put across in a clearer way when we have these discussions afterall who knows whos reading them :whistling2:
> 
> Can't beat a bit of Iggy discussion, lol.


i know what you mean, and i will say what i said a few pages back on this thread - 

It is up to each individual owner to assess the knowledge available and make their own INFORMED decision about what best suits THEIR animals...

Far too many sheep who follow the first care sheet they find!

I saw a post on here the other day about a guy who gave his beardy a bath for something, probably stuck shed or something, and the first response was a post from a newbie saying, and i kid you not - 

"beardies are not water animals, you should NEVER put them in water because they come from the desert!"

I nearly fell off my chair laughing!


----------



## NicolasB

Iguanaquinn said:


> Depends where you are getting your information, I have seen recommendations for 100% humidity for Iguana's before on care sheets....
> 
> Florida is not one of the hottest places, and also not one of the coldest at night, where they come from in America the tempratures are pretty stable. To be fair in all honesty people should really be taking tempratures from the regions of where the animals live and probably not from care sheets.
> 
> In this context I would say that I have not completly blown the guidelines at all. There are plenty of caresheets that say 95% is recommended.
> 
> I personally would say that 95 is excessive, but my point is that I would not be too bothered about the humidity spiking to that particular level. I am not saying that it should be at that level, just advising that 95 will not be a major problem. If it was 24/7 I would then try to increase the amount of ventilation within the viv.
> 
> Please aslo bear in mind that condensation is not a sign of high humidity also.


Top Post :no1:


----------



## buddylouis

Iguanaquinn said:


> Depends where you are getting your information, I have seen recommendations for 100% humidity for Iguana's before on care sheets....
> 
> Florida is not one of the hottest places, and also not one of the coldest at night, where they come from in America the tempratures are pretty stable. To be fair in all honesty people should really be taking tempratures from the regions of where the animals live and probably not from care sheets.
> 
> In this context I would say that I have not completly blown the guidelines at all. There are plenty of caresheets that say 95% is recommended.
> 
> I personally would say that 95 is excessive, but my point is that I would not be too bothered about the humidity spiking to that particular level. I am not saying that it should be at that level, just advising that 95 will not be a major problem. If it was 24/7 I would then try to increase the amount of ventilation within the viv.
> 
> Please aslo bear in mind that condensation is not a sign of high humidity also.


Ok maybe i wasn't to clear temperatures can and fairly frequetly get way above and way below temperatures we use as guidelines for iguanas in captivity. Over the years and even recently i've read research papers and caresheets that recommend a basking temperature of 110 - 115 degrees F for iguanas in captivity, so where do we turn for our guidelines ?


----------



## buddylouis

NicolasB said:


> i know what you mean, and i will say what i said a few pages back on this thread -
> 
> It is up to each individual owner to assess the knowledge available and make their own INFORMED decision about what best suits THEIR animals...
> 
> Far too many sheep who follow the first care sheet they find!
> 
> I saw a post on here the other day about a guy who gave his beardy a bath for something, probably stuck shed or something, and the first response was a post from a newbie saying, and i kid you not -
> 
> "beardies are not water animals, you should NEVER put them in water because they come from the desert!"
> 
> I nearly fell off my chair laughing!


Agreed.

you see plenty of them :lol2:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

buddylouis said:


> Ok maybe i wasn't to clear temperatures can and fairly frequetly get way above and way below temperatures we use as guidelines for iguanas in captivity. Over the years and even recently i've read research papers and caresheets that recommend basking temperature of 110 - 115 degrees F for iguanas in captivity, so where do we turn for our guidelines ?


I like to try to take my temps from the ambient the region of where particular reps come from. basking temps can be a little more difficult to predict though as this is a hot spot that in the wild would be generated over time.... I take my basking temps from preferably trusted and experienced keepers..... The way I see it as long as it is within a reasonable scale that would not burn the animal and they have different levels then they can choose what temp to bask at.

A reptile vet is good too, my vet advised me that 95 basking for Iguana's is fine.... up to 110 it just meants that they will heat up faster to the optumim temp. You provide the heat, they choose how long they spend....

It a bit of common sense too, an Iguana will not experience the intense heat that a Bosc would...

I would say to you that 110-115 will be fine, I would not go any higher though as they can burn quite easily..... 

The gradient should also be vertical and not just on one particular spot, they should be able to bask at different levesl, which is easily achieve with a piece of wood....

Edit: But to be fair for AWD I trust Blaptica 100% for his opinions, considering he breeds hundreds of AWD per year!


----------



## buddylouis

Iguanaquinn said:


> I like to try to take my temps from the ambient the region of where particular reps come from. basking temps can be a little more difficult to predict though as this is a hot spot that in the wild would be generated over time.... I take my basking temps from preferably trusted and experienced keepers..... The way I see it as long as it is within a reasonable scale that would not burn the animal and they have different levels then they can choose what temp to bask at.
> 
> A reptile vet is good too, my vet advised me that 95 basking for Iguana's is fine.... up to 110 it just meants that they will heat up faster to the optumim temp. You provide the heat, they choose how long they spend....
> 
> It a bit of common sense too, an Iguana will not experience the intense heat that a Bosc would...
> 
> I would say to you that 110-115 will be fine, I would not go any higher though as they can burn quite easily.....
> 
> The gradient should also be vertical and not just on one particular spot, they should be able to bask at different levesl, which is easily achieve with a piece of wood....
> 
> Edit: But to be fair for AWD I trust Blaptica 100% for his opinions, considering he breeds hundreds of AWD per year!


So it is purely getting it right for each individual reptile as an individual using the most up to date and trusted guidelines from experienced keepers as your guide. :2thumb:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

buddylouis said:


> So it is purely getting it right for each individual reptile as an individual using the most up to date and trusted guidelines from experienced keepers as your guide. :2thumb:


Well yes pretty much, different animals live in different enviroments within the same region.... So for example a Bearded Dragon may cohabit with a Blue Tongue Skink, but the temps would be different as they both have individual habits that corrolate to their particular thermo and photo needs... So although they live in the same region they may require a slightly different temp gradient or try to replicate the enclosure as close as possible to thier natural enviroment...

OR ask a very well respected breeder with lots and lots of experience (which there are few of lol)

Hope this makes sense...


----------



## buddylouis

Right next discussion time :lol2:
Nesting boxes for female iguanas inside viv.

And also if your female iguana hasn't been in contact with a male iguana, is it true that they don't reliably produce eggs in breeding season ? or are they going to produce eggs regardless ? 

This is something else i've read about and had conflicting conclusions.

Some say yes some sat no.

Cheers :2thumb:


----------



## buddylouis

Iguanaquinn said:


> Well yes pretty much, different animals live in different enviroments within the same region.... So for example a Bearded Dragon may cohabit with a Blue Tongue Skink, but the temps would be different as they both have individual habits that corrolate to their particular thermo and photo needs... So although they live in the same region they may require a slightly different temp gradient or try to replicate the enclosure as close as possible to thier natural enviroment...
> 
> OR ask a very well respected breeder with lots and lots of experience (which there are few of lol)
> 
> Hope this makes sense...


Yep completely, cheers :2thumb:


----------



## buddylouis

buddylouis said:


> Right next discussion time :lol2:
> Nesting boxes for female iguanas inside viv.
> 
> And also if your female iguana hasn't been in contact with a male iguana, is it true that they don't reliably produce eggs in breeding season ? or are they going to produce eggs regardless ?
> 
> This is something else i've read about and had conflicting conclusions.
> 
> Some say yes some sat no.
> 
> Cheers :2thumb:


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :lol2:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

buddylouis said:


> Right next discussion time :lol2:
> Nesting boxes for female iguanas inside viv.
> 
> And also if your female iguana hasn't been in contact with a male iguana, is it true that they don't reliably produce eggs in breeding season ? or are they going to produce eggs regardless ?
> 
> This is something else i've read about and had conflicting conclusions.
> 
> Some say yes some sat no.
> 
> Cheers :2thumb:


They can produce eggs regardless of a male being present, they should always have an egg box inside the viv when in season to stop them becoming egg bound...


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

buddylouis said:


> Right next discussion time :lol2:
> Nesting boxes for female iguanas inside viv.
> 
> And also if your female iguana hasn't been in contact with a male iguana, is it true that they don't reliably produce eggs in breeding season ? or are they going to produce eggs regardless ?
> 
> This is something else i've read about and had conflicting conclusions.
> 
> Some say yes some sat no.
> 
> Cheers :2thumb:


 
This is a topic I am still putting some research into, and I am waiting to hear back from a guy about it, who has began to test a theory I had.

One thing intrigued me, iguanas in the north usually tend to fall into season around November to Febuary, give or take a month, sometimes going into spring.

this was my reply to another thread.



> One thing I looked into not long back was males going into season.
> Back in the Northeast where I used to live, most iguanas fell into season around November time and anywhere up to May the following year.
> It seems the ones that are in the South of the UK go into season around this time of year. I am wandering if it is a reaction started by one *iguana* and then the rest will follow in the surrounding areas, considering I was speaking to an *iguana* owner in South Africa where her *iguana* goes into season for 6 months. I never questioned whether other *iguana* owners in the area still have the same problem, maybey it has something to do with the magnetic feilds in the earth and the weather like it does with birds.
> 
> I would also be interested to know about iguanas going into season in the eastern world, but at the moment, many countries have never set eyes on an *iguana* to date because they are so far behind the times I guess I would never really be able to find out in my lifetime.
> 
> Anywho now I am rambling.
> The point I was getting at is sometimes it may take a males reaction in the area to kick start of a female breeding season? maybey one was in your area without you knowing and moved? if that kinda makes sense.
> 
> (when people sometimes say they go into season without another *iguana* being there) I am thinking I bet there is an *iguana* in the area, they just don't know about it. If that is true I would be interested to know how it works, of course this is just speculation But I have suspected it for some years now.
> 
> All of my own iguanas went into season in November and anywhere up to Febuary, one would start and the rest would follow, but in other surrounding areas many iguanas were just comming out of season, so that facinated me, of course what I say for now is just speculation.


Other people are welcome to speculate also, I could be entirely wrong on the whole thing but I think the possibility should not be ruled out just yet.

this is what I am waiting to hear back from.
the owner had a female and decided to locate a male iguana to see if it would spout a reaction as his female had not droped any in a few years.

Some do some don't?
this was his response.



> Thnx for looking mate.
> I have now located a male iggy.


I have not kept females personally, I looked after one for a month.
So this answer probibly vairies from area to area if that makes sense.

I know the proffesor is taking my idea for a university project some point next year.

with regards to the nesting box, some people use cat litter boxes with the hoods, some from what I have read have taken it as far as using a wheelybin to offer the tunneling oppurtunity, and some even though they offer this nesting spot just don't use them and drop their eggs everywhere.


this is a good discussion that I am always willing to hear about, be corrected on or just hear other peoples generalised ideas.

At vairied points of this year, people have came on asking why their iguanas were not eating, constantly digging, even though temps were normal and were showing typical signs of season out of the "guidelines" which goes back to what Nic was talking about.


----------



## buddylouis

Iguanaquinn said:


> They can produce eggs regardless of a male being present, they should always have an egg box inside the viv when in season to stop them becoming egg bound...


I've decided to put one in regardless, i think if its in permanatly in it can't do any harm (or can it?) and she can become accustomed to it and always know its there in the event i miss the obvious signs. 

The question is though, should i be worried if she doesn't produce any eggs and the signs of her being in season don't occur ? Obviously if she does have the obvious signs thats a different matter can you see where i'm coming from ? i'm struggling to put it into words, lol, my head hurts (Man Flu) :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

buddylouis said:


> I've decided to put one in regardless, i think if its in permanatly in it can't do any harm (or can it?) and she can become accustomed to it and always know its there in the event i miss the obvious signs.
> 
> The question is though, should i be worried if she doesn't produce any eggs and the signs of her being in season don't occur ? Obviously if she does have the obvious signs thats a different matter can you see where i'm coming from ? i'm struggling to put it into words, lol, my head hurts (Man Flu) :lol2:


I know Crownan has a female iguana who has droped eggs? it might actually be worth dropping him a message tbh.
He is probibly far better off giving that kind of advice.

I honestly have no idea.
I wouldn't think if she didn't drop eggs there would be a massive issue, many females have skiped that, or had a lack of male presence etc etc.


----------



## buddylouis

Salazare Slytherin said:


> This is a topic I am still putting some research into, and I am waiting to hear back from a guy about it, who has began to test a theory I had.
> 
> One thing intrigued me, iguanas in the north usually tend to fall into season around November to Febuary, give or take a month, sometimes going into spring.
> 
> this was my reply to another thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Other people are welcome to speculate also, I could be entirely wrong on the whole thing but I think the possibility should not be ruled out just yet.
> 
> this is what I am waiting to hear back from.
> the owner had a female and decided to locate a male iguana to see if it would spout a reaction as his female had not droped any in a few years.
> 
> Some do some don't?
> this was his response.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not kept females personally, I looked after one for a month.
> So this answer probibly vairies from area to area if that makes sense.
> 
> I know the proffesor is taking my idea for a university project some point next year.
> 
> with regards to the nesting box, some people use cat litter boxes with the hoods, some from what I have read have taken it as far as using a wheelybin to offer the tunneling oppurtunity, and some even though they offer this nesting spot just don't use them and drop their eggs everywhere.
> 
> 
> this is a good discussion that I am always willing to hear about, be corrected on or just hear other peoples generalised ideas.
> 
> At vairied points of this year, people have came on asking why their iguanas were not eating, constantly digging, even though temps were normal and were showing typical signs of season out of the "guidelines" which goes back to what Nic was talking about.


Cheers, so they are unreliable if no male is present ? Suppose its something i just need to keep an eye on :2thumb:


----------



## buddylouis

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I know Crownan has a female iguana who has droped eggs? it might actually be worth dropping him a message tbh.
> He is probibly far better off giving that kind of advice.
> 
> I honestly have no idea.
> I wouldn't think if she didn't drop eggs there would be a massive issue, many females have skiped that, or had a lack of male presence etc etc.


Cheers, i'll drop him/her a message :2thumb:

I've used a RUB with no lid placed it under her ramp, so its kinda covered and a bit more private and 3/4 filled it with a mixture of screened and sterilized top soil and playsand, she had a little look in there lastnight and this morning, lol :2thumb:

Even if she doesn't use it for its prurpose, its another toy for her :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

buddylouis said:


> Cheers, so they are unreliable if no male is present ? Suppose its something i just need to keep an eye on :2thumb:


 
Even more funnier you should also mention that.
about a year and a half ago I got chatting to a user on here who used to rescue alot of animals, he had a male and female kept together for quite a number of years and he apparantly never had any eggs.

He doesn't use the forums these days.

What is more interesting is he had also attempted to introduce another female to the pair on a number of occasions only for the 2 which were together to become quite defensive and hissy to the few that were introduced?

Facinating.

I think his user name was jules or something.


----------



## buddylouis

This area is quite an interesting one for both male and female iguana keepers i find.

I've messaged Crownan :2thumb:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

buddylouis said:


> This area is quite an interesting one for both male and female iguana keepers i find.
> 
> I've messaged Crownan :2thumb:


How old is your Iguana?


----------



## buddylouis

Iguanaquinn said:


> How old is your Iguana?


Not completly sure 6 or 7 we think :blush:

We re-homed her.


----------



## NicolasB

buddylouis said:


> Not completly sure 6 or 7 we think :blush:
> 
> We re-homed her.


Thought i'd sneak in quick and say this is the 1000th post, well done!

Hope someone else doesnt port before this goes up! :bash:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

buddylouis said:


> Not completly sure 6 or 7 we think :blush:
> 
> We re-homed her.



That's fine old enough to lay.... Yeah I would just provide a box and see what happens. You would notice a difference in behaviour and there would be a bulge around the appropraite area....


----------



## buddylouis

NicolasB said:


> Thought i'd sneak in quick and say this is the 1000th post, well done!
> 
> Hope someone else doesnt port before this goes up! :bash:


:lol2:


----------



## buddylouis

Iguanaquinn said:


> That's fine old enough to lay.... Yeah I would just provide a box and see what happens. You would notice a difference in behaviour and there would be a bulge around the appropraite area....


Cheers :2thumb:

The box is in, i'm looking forward to the extra cleaning :lol2:

She's only been to have a little look twice and shes managed to flick the contents around :lol2:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

buddylouis said:


> Cheers :2thumb:
> 
> The box is in, i'm looking forward to the extra cleaning :lol2:
> 
> She's only been to have a little look twice and shes managed to flick the contents around :lol2:


LoL yup... Typical..... Just one of the wanders of keeping animals..... I used to HATE cleaning rubs of water full of Iguana :censor:.... Poo soup!


----------



## buddylouis

NicolasB said:


> Thought i'd sneak in quick and say this is the 1000th post, well done!
> 
> Hope someone else doesnt port before this goes up! :bash:


Think we have some way to go to catch up with the monitor and tegu thread :lol2:


----------



## buddylouis

Iguanaquinn said:


> LoL yup... Typical..... Just one of the wanders of keeping animals..... I used to HATE cleaning rubs of water full of Iguana :censor:.... Poo soup!


Thats something else i do once or twice a day (depending how many times she goes), luckily i have no sense of smell :lol2:


----------



## NicolasB

Quick question for you all - 

I have been on the lookout for a viv for Rusty, but so far not having much luck, and then i had a thought (Yes i know it can be dangerous sometimes!)

I have one of those Argos Canvas Wardrobes lying around, which i dont think I will ever use again, its a decent size and i could make some mods to it for her, just wanted to know whats everyones thoughts on this?

I have thought about humidity being an issue, but i think with the recently acquired humidifier it could be solved...

Thoughts....?


----------



## buddylouis

NicolasB said:


> Quick question for you all -
> 
> I have been on the lookout for a viv for Rusty, but so far not having much luck, and then i had a thought (Yes i know it can be dangerous sometimes!)
> 
> I have one of those Argos Canvas Wardrobes lying around, which i dont think I will ever use again, its a decent size and i could make some mods to it for her, just wanted to know whats everyones thoughts on this?
> 
> I have thought about humidity being an issue, but i think with the recently acquired humidifier it could be solved...
> 
> Thoughts....?


Would the iguana not tear through the canvas with its claws and also would it not be a fire risk ? That would be my initial thoughts :2thumb:


----------



## NicolasB

buddylouis said:


> Would the iguana not tear through the canvas with its claws and also would it not be a fire risk ? That would be my initial thoughts :2thumb:


I hadnt thought of that, i was actually going to use some green shade netting and sort of wrap it around the frame, but i clearly wasnt thinking of the fire hazard! :bash:

Than i considered using he frame and getting some MDF to enclose it and realised i may as well just buiild a new viv! :lol2:


----------



## buddylouis

NicolasB said:


> I hadnt thought of that, i was actually going to use some green shade netting and sort of wrap it around the frame, but i clearly wasnt thinking of the fire hazard! :bash:
> 
> Than i considered using he frame and getting some MDF to enclose it and realised i may as well just buiild a new viv! :lol2:


:lol2: 

Suppose the frame would save time and money though :2thumb:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Nicolas, I would go for it, reinforce the back as I am sure you know.... Lick of yacht varnish and it will be tighter than a seal's :censor: crack!


----------



## NicolasB

Iguanaquinn said:


> Nicolas, I would go for it, reinforce the back as I am sure you know.... Lick of yacht varnish and it will be tighter than a seal's :censor: crack!


Wahahahaha!!!! too funny!

I think that was the push i needed! :lol2:

I'm taking her to be looked over tonight and see if she will be ok in a tall viv, obvoiusly worried about her falling and shattering! but i reckon if i get the thumbs up i may just do that...

Will reinforce with some braces, lick of yacht varnish and let it dry for a week and set it up from there...

Unless of course i can skank some offcuts from B&Q for peanuts... :whistling2:


----------



## buddylouis

NicolasB said:


> Wahahahaha!!!! too funny!
> 
> I think that was the push i needed! :lol2:
> 
> I'm taking her to be looked over tonight and see if she will be ok in a tall viv, obvoiusly worried about her falling and shattering! but i reckon if i get the thumbs up i may just do that...
> 
> Will reinforce with some braces, lick of yacht varnish and let it dry for a week and set it up from there...
> 
> Unless of course i can skank some offcuts from B&Q for peanuts... :whistling2:


Just a thought but do you have any local authority recycling centres close by, everytime i go to our local ones theres seems to be an abundance of MDF in the wood recycling container (ours are walk in type ones) usually dismantled wardrobes and the like, might be worth asking if you could help yourself to a bit if you have any close by :whistling2:


----------



## NicolasB

buddylouis said:


> Just a thought but do you have any local authority recycling centres close by, everytime i go to our local ones theres seems to be an abundance of MDF in the wood recycling container (ours are walk in type ones) usually dismantled wardrobes and the like, might be worth asking if you could help yourself to a bit if you have any close by :whistling2:


I like that idea! We have one a couple miles away, but they are no longer run by the council, for some odd reason the 2 in Northants were taken over by a private company:gasp:

I know we went there a few months back to see if we could get a sprocket off an old bicycle and they told us we werent aloud to remove anything from the site, but i imagine if its just a couple pieces of MDF they may not mind...

Cracking thought! will go have a look on saturday morning...


*I also spoke to a lad at my Tesco, who has informed me of 2 local stores, one a greengrocer and the other a farm shop, where i may be able to get some of the greens we all battle to find, such as Turnip Greens, Escarole etc, so keep your fingers crossed and if i come right i will let you all know and can even post some off to you all if they have enough to go around... :whistling2: May have to take donations and buy a vacuum sealer so they can be sent to you as fresh as possible... :lol2:*


----------



## buddylouis

NicolasB said:


> I like that idea! We have one a couple miles away, but they are no longer run by the council, for some odd reason the 2 in Northants were taken over by a private company:gasp:
> 
> I know we went there a few months back to see if we could get a sprocket off an old bicycle and they told us we werent aloud to remove anything from the site, but i imagine if its just a couple pieces of MDF they may not mind...
> 
> Cracking thought! will go have a look on saturday morning...
> 
> 
> *I also spoke to a lad at my Tesco, who has informed me of 2 local stores, one a greengrocer and the other a farm shop, where i may be able to get some of the greens we all battle to find, such as Turnip Greens, Escarole etc, so keep your fingers crossed and if i come right i will let you all know and can even post some off to you all if they have enough to go around... :whistling2: May have to take donations and buy a vacuum sealer so they can be sent to you as fresh as possible... :lol2:*


Some can be a bit of a pain for health and safety reasons, just be sneaky if you have too, lol :whistling2:

We have so many garden centres with farm shops localally, i really need to get my butt into gear and check them out and even farms that sell there own produce, deffinately need to check them out.


----------



## 1930sam

Sooo, 
On top of the bosc monitor im getting in the not too distant future, I am getting/ being given my brother-in-laws sister iggy, as she is moving to New Zealand. 
Anyway, Need a couple bits of advice. (feel a bit thrown in the deep end so I have bought lots of books of amazon, and been given James W. Hatfields book.)
He has a viv which is pretty decent, I might extend it a bit as I have more room to spare. 

Hes about 3ft and a bit tempremental (thats normal from what Ive read?) but will be held and come when called - if he feels like it. How would I get him more used to me. 

I read that Tom Crutchfield reccomends a basking spot of 40 Celcius, is that tooo hot? or could I rig basking lamps to reach that temp at about mid day and cool towards evening ? 

Diet; currently hes on pretty much the diet reccomended in James W. Hatfields book, I have tortoises and would have thought that more weeds rather than spring greens etc. would have been better as they are foliovores in the wild ? 
( I realise diet is a contentious issue with iggys, I don't want to start any fights, and I'm not looking after the animal atm. Just incase feeding more weeds is way off.) 

All advice welcome !


----------



## buddylouis

1930sam said:


> Sooo,
> On top of the bosc monitor im getting in the not too distant future, I am getting/ being given my brother-in-laws sister iggy, as she is moving to New Zealand.
> Anyway, Need a couple bits of advice. (feel a bit thrown in the deep end so I have bought lots of books of amazon, and been given James W. Hatfields book.)
> He has a viv which is pretty decent, I might extend it a bit as I have more room to spare.
> 
> Hes about 3ft and a bit tempremental (thats normal from what Ive read?) but will be held and come when called - if he feels like it. How would I get him more used to me.
> 
> I read that Tom Crutchfield reccomends a basking spot of 40 Celcius, is that tooo hot? or could I rig basking lamps to reach that temp at about mid day and cool towards evening ?
> 
> Diet; currently hes on pretty much the diet reccomended in James W. Hatfields book, I have tortoises and would have thought that more weeds rather than spring greens etc. would have been better as they are foliovores in the wild ?
> ( I realise diet is a contentious issue with iggys, I don't want to start any fights, and I'm not looking after the animal atm. Just incase feeding more weeds is way off.)
> 
> All advice welcome !


Hi, personally i would say 40 degrees C is a bit to hot, depends on the individual though, what is it at with your brother in laws sister ? and how old is it ? The recommended basking temp is generally 35 degrees C. 

With regards to diet, this is a great place to start :2thumb:

Food Information Chart


----------



## 1930sam

Yeah its at about 34-35 degrees. 
Hes about 2-2 and a half years old.
Ok, looks good, sort of a similar diet to red foot torts then.
Thats easily done.


----------



## buddylouis

1930sam said:


> Yeah its at about 34-35 degrees.
> Hes about 2-2 and a half years old.
> Ok, looks good, sort of a similar diet to red foot torts then.
> Thats easily done.


If hes healthy and doing well with that temp, then thats were i'd have it to be fair.

I know nothing about torts, lol but that food chart was recommended to me when i got our iguana and its a good place to start with diet and you can add to it with experience / recommendations and make lists to carry around in your wallet, only joking but thats what i do :blush::lol2:


----------



## 1930sam

Ah sorry I relate all herbivorous animals back to torts hahah.


----------



## buddylouis

1930sam said:


> Ah sorry I relate all herbivorous animals back to torts hahah.


Hey if that works for you, then fair do's mate :2thumb:

I rely on lists in my wallet, so i can't call anybodies methods of remembering dietry needs :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

1930sam said:


> Sooo,
> On top of the bosc monitor im getting in the not too distant future, I am getting/ being given my brother-in-laws sister iggy, as she is moving to New Zealand.
> Anyway, Need a couple bits of advice. (feel a bit thrown in the deep end so I have bought lots of books of amazon, and been given James W. Hatfields book.)
> He has a viv which is pretty decent, I might extend it a bit as I have more room to spare.
> 
> Hes about 3ft and a bit tempremental (thats normal from what Ive read?) but will be held and come when called - if he feels like it. How would I get him more used to me.
> 
> I read that Tom Crutchfield reccomends a basking spot of 40 Celcius, is that tooo hot? or could I rig basking lamps to reach that temp at about mid day and cool towards evening ?
> 
> Diet; currently hes on pretty much the diet reccomended in James W. Hatfields book, I have tortoises and would have thought that more weeds rather than spring greens etc. would have been better as they are foliovores in the wild ?
> ( I realise diet is a contentious issue with iggys, I don't want to start any fights, and I'm not looking after the animal atm. Just incase feeding more weeds is way off.)
> 
> All advice welcome !


Tame your iguana
40c to me sounds very hot for an iguana and a disaster for shedding issues, that is a temperature I would maintain a bearded dragon at.

Mate if you want drop me a PM, with regards to diet, I have a list of natural, safe wild foods they can eat, including flowers and plants also, also including the leaves off certain trees.

Ideally you should feed 3-4 different greens per bowl.
Everyone has their own idea of the ideal diet, so mainly you should research it yourself and make a decision.

what I state is what most iguana owners go by.


----------



## 1930sam

Cheers, I appreciate it. 
You never know with books if what your reading is bad advice, I know all the really bad stuff like feeding animal protein, hot rocks etc etc etc. Always worth double checking the stuff that seems reasonable though.

Think I have Pm'd you.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

1930sam said:


> Cheers, I appreciate it.
> You never know with books if what your reading is bad advice, I know all the really bad stuff like feeding animal protein, hot rocks etc etc etc. Always worth double checking the stuff that seems reasonable though.
> 
> Think I have Pm'd you.


Yup, good to do your own research  
with you knowing a bit about tortoises you should have a good head start.


----------



## 1930sam

One more question... 

Branches, Im going to have to get thicker ones. Is the same thickness as the animal the minimum width I should be going for? 
Drift wood ok ?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

1930sam said:


> One more question...
> 
> Branches, Im going to have to get thicker ones. Is the same thickness as the animal the minimum width I should be going for?
> Drift wood ok ?


 
Well, if you observe wild iguanas you will see that the biggest can quite lterally balance on the smallest branches, almost the depth of a twig, so I have no idea where that myth originated from?

Whether those branches can support the actual weight of an iguana in captivity however is a different thing altogether, but they can balance on them with ease in their natural ranges.

For convenience and easy comfort many will use the biggest and thickest branches they can obtain because it does make life easier for the iguana, and some people don't use them at all, instead they use shelves, plastic mesh for climbing and trelice, with bamboo ladders etc, with vine and plants perhaps.

Placing large branches I can see being more comfy tbh but again should not be rule as the only ever possible way of doing it.

Personally I have always used shelves and thick branches, but that minimum rule IMO is complete bull :censor:


Driftwood would be good if you can find big enough peices for a viv, I have never seen it though and I can see it costing a hell of alot of money.
which is all good.

Here is a documentary on iguanas if anyone has doubts about what I said, watch it all.

Green Iguana Documentry Part 1 - YouTube


----------



## 1930sam

Oh right! 
I live by a beach so have lots of free drift wood that is very decently sized.:lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

1930sam said:


> Oh right!
> I live by a beach so have lots of free drift wood that is very decently sized.:lol2:


 
How big is the enclosure your thinking of?
Ideally climbing in an enclosure should have options of going diagonal, and horizontal, most go with the trelice or mesh for vertical climbing


----------



## 1930sam

Hes got a 7'x6'x4' (LxHXW) viv atm Ive got room for a 10'x7'x5'


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

1930sam said:


> Hes got a 7'x6'x4' (LxHXW) viv atm Ive got room for a 10'x7'x5'


awesome


----------



## buddylouis

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Well, if you observe wild iguanas you will see that the biggest can quite lterally balance on the smallest branches, almost the depth of a twig, so I have no idea where that myth originated from?
> 
> Whether those branches can support the actual weight of an iguana in captivity however is a different thing altogether, but they can balance on them with ease in their natural ranges.
> 
> For convenience and easy comfort many will use the biggest and thickest branches they can obtain because it does make life easier for the iguana, and some people don't use them at all, instead they use shelves, plastic mesh for climbing and trelice, with bamboo ladders etc, with vine and plants perhaps.
> 
> Placing large branches I can see being more comfy tbh but again should not be rule as the only ever possible way of doing it.
> 
> Personally I have always used shelves and thick branches, but that minimum rule IMO is complete bull :censor:
> 
> 
> Driftwood would be good if you can find big enough peices for a viv, I have never seen it though and I can see it costing a hell of alot of money.
> which is all good.
> 
> Here is a documentary on iguanas if anyone has doubts about what I said, watch it all.
> 
> Green Iguana Documentry Part 1 - YouTube


I'd never seen that documentary, very interesting and most enjoyable, watch the three parts, any more you recommend ? :2thumb:


----------



## buddylouis

1930sam said:


> Oh right!
> I live by a beach so have lots of free drift wood that is very decently sized.:lol2:


Lucky bugger :lol2:

Us inlanders have to pay a small fortune for that stuff, lol.

I visit cornwall frequently and small fishing villages down there and theres always loads of the stuff on the beaches, i've always been tempted to take a few pieces, lol.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

buddylouis said:


> I'd never seen that documentary, very interesting and most enjoyable, watch the three parts, any more you recommend ? :2thumb:


Their is another I beleive but so far can't find it mate.
I seen it once about 3 years ago on a channel but it was one of those things I seen but can't damn well remember what channel it was on if you take my meaning.

I do know that a zoo was involved in part of it and they had some parrots co-habited with their iguanas... was interesting, probibly not something the common enthusiast should do mind, but if I ever do manage to find it I will post it up 



buddylouis said:


> Lucky bugger :lol2:
> 
> Us inlanders have to pay a small fortune for that stuff, lol.
> 
> I visit cornwall frequently and small fishing villages down there and theres always loads of the stuff on the beaches, i've always been tempted to take a few pieces, lol.


This is damn true, although we can just sneak into a forest and chop a load of branches  I took great delight in destroying a tree that ended up growing in front of my bedroom window.

I have family in Cornwall, such a great place, I love a bit of myth and magic too and that place is filled with it


----------



## Iguanaquinn

1930sam said:


> One more question...
> 
> Branches, Im going to have to get thicker ones. Is the same thickness as the animal the minimum width I should be going for?
> Drift wood ok ?



Treating Wood -               BambooZoo

Here you go m8, use this mehod.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Iguanaquinn said:


> Treating Wood - ************* BambooZoo
> 
> Here you go m8, use this mehod.


 
that website is a damn good website if I do say so.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Salazare Slytherin said:


> that website is a damn good website if I do say so.



Hell yeah, that's why we are quoted on it! It must be great!


----------



## buddylouis

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Their is another I beleive but so far can't find it mate.
> I seen it once about 3 years ago on a channel but it was one of those things I seen but can't damn well remember what channel it was on if you take my meaning.
> 
> I do know that a zoo was involved in part of it and they had some parrots co-habited with their iguanas... was interesting, probibly not something the common enthusiast should do mind, but if I ever do manage to find it I will post it up
> 
> 
> 
> This is damn true, although we can just sneak into a forest and chop a load of branches  I took great delight in destroying a tree that ended up growing in front of my bedroom window.
> 
> I have family in Cornwall, such a great place, I love a bit of myth and magic too and that place is filled with it


Cheers mate, not a lot in way of iguana documentaries so it was great to see that one, i love nature and wildlife programs of all kinds to be fair, i find them all very interesting. :no1:

Oh we do have plenty of forests and woodland, i spent 18 months living and travelling on a narrowboat not to long ago, just to think of all the wood i used to chop and cut for heating, seems a lifetime ago now, but the wildlife and places you come across on the canal system can be amazing, i think all the wood chopping i used to do made me personally plunge for buying branches and logs for our enclosure instead of doing my own :lol2:

As to cornwall i try to get down there at least a couple of times a year, i have done for about the last 12 years, even if its only for a long weekend, some stunning and intersting places to visit, like you say :2thumb:


----------



## buddylouis

NicolasB said:


> I'm taking her to be looked over tonight and see if she will be ok in a tall viv


How did it go mate ?


----------



## NicolasB

buddylouis said:


> How did it go mate ?


Not managed to get her round their yet mate, she has been out doing talks at schools and stuff, hoping to get her round their tonight...

She is eating 2 bowls of veg a day and doing her business as normal (Rusty i mean, not the lady i wanna take her to a check up for! :lol2, so im quite chuffed! Had to stop her from trying to climb the ventilation mesh at the top of the viv last night, she is surprisingly strong too! took her out and had a little word with her, but all i could see was this tail out the corner of my eye, slowly making movements, think she was telling me off! :lol2:

but no attempts to bite and no hectic tail whipping either so overall i am a happy man!


----------



## buddylouis

NicolasB said:


> Not managed to get her round their yet mate, she has been out doing talks at schools and stuff, hoping to get her round their tonight...
> 
> She is eating 2 bowls of veg a day and doing her business as normal (Rusty i mean, not the lady i wanna take her to a check up for! :lol2, so im quite chuffed! Had to stop her from trying to climb the ventilation mesh at the top of the viv last night, she is surprisingly strong too! took her out and had a little word with her, but all i could see was this tail out the corner of my eye, slowly making movements, think she was telling me off! :lol2:
> 
> but no attempts to bite and no hectic tail whipping either so overall i am a happy man!


:lol2: at the bit in brackets.

All going as well as could be expected then, thats great news :2thumb:

Don't forget to let us all know how it goes if you get there tonight :2thumb:


----------



## NicolasB

buddylouis said:


> :lol2: at the bit in brackets.
> 
> All going as well as could be expected then, thats great news :2thumb:
> 
> Don't forget to let us all know how it goes if you get there tonight :2thumb:


:lol2: thought i better make myself clear! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

yeah she is doing better than i expected to be honest! managed to get hold of the woman and i am taking Rusty there this evening, so will give everyone an update over the weekend...


----------



## buddylouis

NicolasB said:


> :lol2: thought i better make myself clear! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> yeah she is doing better than i expected to be honest! managed to get hold of the woman and i am taking Rusty there this evening, so will give everyone an update over the weekend...


:lol2:

:2thumb: Looking forward to it, sure it will all go well :2thumb:


----------



## buddylouis

As you all know i added a rub filled with sterilized screeded top soil and playsand mix as a nesting box and missy has decided she likes to have a nibble now and again, she really is a green pig, lol. question is do i leave it, it won't do her any harm (will it ? ) and it may just be a novelty and she'll probably stop soon, or does it have to come out ?

Cheers :2thumb:


----------



## si_man306

My Ig is very keen on my giant cactus (it's about 7ft high) pot which she occasionally climbs in and has a lot of mud at the base. She does take a bite now and then and I have to pull her away from it I had similar issues when she was in the greenhouse in the summer on and off. She's had no clear ill effects from it- in fact you can see bits coming out the other end now and then (which is a good thing for me as I can see it is passing). 

I would strongly recommend limiting it though- impaction can be an issue for some of these animals, coupled with the horror stories you hear of sand-related impaction. I'm very careful now and to be honest limited her greenhouse time after I realised it was happening. Perhaps only put it in there on occasion? THey're intellegent creatures and should recognise the tub and get in the pretty quickly if she wants to have a nose around for egg laying? If you're really worried x-ray's aren't expensive and you could get one done to see any impaction (I would think it would be quite clear- my other half is a vet nurse, will ask her when I get home).

My terrapins put they're nose in the sand/ mud and dig with their front and rear legs when they want to lay- when they're dipping their nose in they're 'testing' it for suitabillity (temp/ humidity etc). I'm not sure if iggy's behave similarly or if they're just curious to what it tastes like?!


----------



## buddylouis

si_man306 said:


> My Ig is very keen on my giant cactus (it's about 7ft high) pot which she occasionally climbs in and has a lot of mud at the base. She does take a bite now and then and I have to pull her away from it I had similar issues when she was in the greenhouse in the summer on and off. She's had no clear ill effects from it- in fact you can see bits coming out the other end now and then (which is a good thing for me as I can see it is passing).
> 
> I would strongly recommend limiting it though- impaction can be an issue for some of these animals, coupled with the horror stories you hear of sand-related impaction. I'm very careful now and to be honest limited her greenhouse time after I realised it was happening. Perhaps only put it in there on occasion? THey're intellegent creatures and should recognise the tub and get in the pretty quickly if she wants to have a nose around for egg laying? If you're really worried x-ray's aren't expensive and you could get one done to see any impaction (I would think it would be quite clear- my other half is a vet nurse, will ask her when I get home).
> 
> My terrapins put they're nose in the sand/ mud and dig with their front and rear legs when they want to lay- when they're dipping their nose in they're 'testing' it for suitabillity (temp/ humidity etc). I'm not sure if iggy's behave similarly or if they're just curious to what it tastes like?!


Cheers i don't think impaction is anything to worry about at this stage, its only been in a couple of days, she barely goes down there, i just need her to learn its there and if she needs it, it'll be there, its not as though shes eating it in excess, i mean she'll stick her head over and have a lick or a little bite, i've seen her do it a couple of times and she doesn't always do it when she goes down there, sometimes she'll just flick some out with her foot just to be arkward, lol, she does it with everything, skirting boards, wallpaper, pretty much anything, she like a naughty puppy, lol. Shes an adult too, so not dealing with a baby/juvinile.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Woop I am going to VOLUNTARILY work for a week back in the NE.
A friend of mine is struggling with some of his animals at the moment, he took over from our rescue work before we moved and things have just got completely out of hand.
This is going to be fun 

Oh and just for relevence to the thread, he has a few igs too, big males handed in this year, very defensive I hear too.

This should be fun  lol.


----------



## buddylouis

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Woop I am going to VOLUNTARILY work for a week back in the NE.
> A friend of mine is struggling with some of his animals at the moment, he took over from our rescue work before we moved and things have just got completely out of hand.
> This is going to be fun
> 
> Oh and just for relevence to the thread, he has a few igs too, big males handed in this year, very defensive I hear too.
> 
> This should be fun  lol.


Sounds great, have fun :2thumb:


----------



## NicolasB

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Woop I am going to VOLUNTARILY work for a week back in the NE.
> A friend of mine is struggling with some of his animals at the moment, he took over from our rescue work before we moved and things have just got completely out of hand.
> This is going to be fun
> 
> Oh and just for relevence to the thread, he has a few igs too, big males handed in this year, very defensive I hear too.
> 
> This should be fun  lol.


enjoy bud! 

p.s. did you get my PM on yr forum???


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

buddylouis said:


> Sounds great, have fun :2thumb:


Thanks mate.



NicolasB said:


> enjoy bud!
> 
> p.s. did you get my PM on yr forum???


and no mate I havent been on today.
Will check now mate.: victory:


----------



## buddylouis

buddylouis said:


> As you all know i added a rub filled with sterilized screeded top soil and playsand mix as a nesting box and missy has decided she likes to have a nibble now and again, she really is a green pig, lol. question is do i leave it, it won't do her any harm (will it ? ) and it may just be a novelty and she'll probably stop soon, or does it have to come out ?
> 
> Cheers :2thumb:


Any other thoughts ?

Cheers


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

buddylouis said:


> Any other thoughts ?
> 
> Cheers


 
She will know mate  what did crownan say?


----------



## buddylouis

Salazare Slytherin said:


> She will know mate  what did crownan say?


Didn't mention the eating, lol. Good info on the laying though, in a nutshell, first season layed without any issues, second season started to build eggs (xray confirmed) but then resorbed them (again x ray confirmed no eggs) with no implications, then subsequent seasons no egg building at all, so pretty unreliable egg layers, lol.


----------



## buddylouis

Oh but did recommend the laying box, even though she might not use it, but better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

yeah  it does make alot of sense.
never expirienced a female apart from once so I would probibly flounce around in a panic if it happned to me lmao

I would trust the advice of a female keeper anyday personally.


----------



## buddylouis

Salazare Slytherin said:


> yeah  it does make alot of sense.
> never expirienced a female apart from once so I would probibly flounce around in a panic if it happned to me lmao
> 
> I would trust the advice of a female keeper anyday personally.


It will be a worrying time if it does happen, i won't deny that, lol. Theres still no evidence that suggests spaying or neutering iguana's (unless absolutely neccessary in females) is a good thing, although i beleive studies are ongoing.

So i'll just need to keep an eye on things and play it as it comes.

Its just the eating of the nesting material thats a bit of a concern, like i say it is the tiniest of amounts but still its a worry. She is an adult and pretty much fully grown, i think, lol, so the amounts she has eaten i'm sure won't be a problem and will pass no problem and i'm hoping its just a novelty thing, its new so like anything thats new, iguanas want to lick/eat, lol, i'm hoping it will stop completely when she realises what it is, however if it doesn't and very very soon, i'll have no choice but to re-consider having it in there at all times and think of something else. She hasn't bothered with it again so far since yesterday morning, so i'll just keep an eye on it :2thumb:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Get some dandilion seeds in there.


----------



## buddylouis

Iguanaquinn said:


> Get some dandilion seeds in there.


I was actually thing about doing that, do you think it would be a good idea ? Would she still recognise it as a nesting site if she needed it ?

I like that idea :2thumb:

Cheers


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Yeah she would, resourceful little characters... A female trait!


----------



## buddylouis

Iguanaquinn said:


> Yeah she would, resourceful little characters... A female trait!


Then thats what i'll do :2thumb:

Cheers


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

I would trust Steve with that advice tbh. 
and yeah, I can't see why she wouldnt see it as a nesting spot, the issue is, even when nesting spots are given, I have read that some females just don't end up using them anyways, should always be offerd still but some just drop them anywhere.


----------



## buddylouis

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I would trust Steve with that advice tbh.
> and yeah, I can't see why she wouldnt see it as a nesting spot, the issue is, even when nesting spots are given, I have read that some females just don't end up using them anyways, should always be offerd still but some just drop them anywhere.


Thats pretty much what Crownan said ^^^^^^^^^ :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

buddylouis said:


> Thats pretty much what Crownan said ^^^^^^^^^ :2thumb:


 
well he is in a better position to speak from expirience lol.
after watching that documentary though it was interesting to see just how much work and the leghnths they go to, too drop their eggs.

1. mate
2 avoid rainforest predators
3 swim to the Island
4 avoid caymen and other predators.
5 when they reach the Island they are phased with competing igunanas for the best nesting spots.
6 will fight for the best nesting spots
7 sometimes for absaloutely sod all because prev eggs droped are kicked out to feed the vultures.

A female life is a very hard one.

8. female swims back providing she does not get predated on by a croc.
9. gets back and is phased with predators of the actual forest again.

bloomin heck, that is alot of risk involved just for the sake of mating.
if I was a female I know exacly what I would do, stay the hell away from the males lmao.


----------



## buddylouis

Salazare Slytherin said:


> well he is in a better position to speak from expirience lol.
> after watching that documentary though it was interesting to see just how much work and the leghnths they go to, too drop there eggs.
> 
> 1. mate
> 2 avoid rainforest predators
> 3 swim to the Island
> 4 avoid caymen and other predators.
> 5 when they reach the Island they are phased with competing igunanas for the best nesting spots.
> 6 will fight for the best nesting spots
> 7 sometimes for absaloutely sod all because prev eggs droped are kicked out to feed the vultures.
> 
> A female life is a very hard one.
> 
> 8. female swims back providing she does not get predated on by a croc.
> 9. gets back and is phased with predators of the actual forest again.
> 
> bloomin heck, that is alot.


He said (crownan) he spent time and money on making a great nesting area and she didn't bother with it and laid everywhere but, lol. Thats in the season she did lay. Like said though always have one to give the iguana the choice.

Females do seem to have the rough end of the deal in the wild, i watched that documentary again last night, its very interesting and enjoyable :2thumb:


----------



## Celisuis

Hey All,

My Iguana isn't currently eating on its own, we are having to hand-feed it.

Any advice on what we can do to get it to eat on its own? Or is it just a case of waiting?

**Info**

About 13 Weeks Old
Temps: Cool End - 26°C, Hot End - 33°C - On Double Habistat - Cool end set to 26°C, Hot End set to 34°C.
Vivarium Size - 4ft Tall x 3ft Wide x 2ft Deep
UVB - 6% at 1ft on floor - - Upgrading to 12% D3+Reflector next week.

Cheers Everyone,


----------



## ruthyg

Salazare Slytherin said:


> well he is in a better position to speak from expirience lol.
> after watching that documentary though it was interesting to see just how much work and the leghnths they go to, too drop their eggs.
> 
> 1. mate
> 2 avoid rainforest predators
> 3 swim to the Island
> 4 avoid caymen and other predators.
> 5 when they reach the Island they are phased with competing igunanas for the best nesting spots.
> 6 will fight for the best nesting spots
> 7 sometimes for absaloutely sod all because prev eggs droped are kicked out to feed the vultures.
> 
> *A female life is a very hard one.*
> 
> 8. female swims back providing she does not get predated on by a croc.
> 9. gets back and is phased with predators of the actual forest again.
> 
> bloomin heck, that is alot of risk involved just for the sake of mating.
> if I was a female I know exacly what I would do, stay the hell away from the males lmao.


*sigh* So true Sal  x


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Celisuis said:


> Hey All,
> 
> My Iguana isn't currently eating on its own, we are having to hand-feed it.
> 
> Any advice on what we can do to get it to eat on its own? Or is it just a case of waiting?
> 
> **Info**
> 
> About 13 Weeks Old
> Temps: Cool End - 26°C, Hot End - 33°C - On Double Habistat - Cool end set to 26°C, Hot End set to 34°C.
> Vivarium Size - 4ft Tall x 3ft Wide x 2ft Deep
> UVB - 6% at 1ft on floor - - Upgrading to 12% D3+Reflector next week.
> 
> Cheers Everyone,


Hia mate,
are you offering the food on the floor?
Temps etc are great.



ruthyg said:


> *sigh* So true Sal  x


 
Ruth:flrt:


----------



## Celisuis

One plate of food is lower down, and another plate of food is on the shelf in the vivarium.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Celisuis said:


> One plate of food is lower down, and another plate of food is on the shelf in the vivarium.


 
do you have any plants hiding spots etc in the enclosure?
If not I would get some in there. 

The space is quite big for an iguana of that age tbh if it feels open it will stress and they stress anyways alot lol.

Have you sent any fecals off? if not I would get that seen too.
You don't need to take the iguana anywhere to have that done, fecals can be sent in the post.

So to summarise.
I would just offer the food at a height, get the plants in there if you dont have any, send some fecals off to make sure nothing is bothering him internally, offer the food at a higher point.

Other than that I would just leave him alone to settle.


----------



## Celisuis

Salazare Slytherin said:


> do you have any plants hiding spots etc in the enclosure?
> If not I would get some in there.
> 
> The space is quite big for an iguana of that age tbh if it feels open it will stress and they stress anyways alot lol.
> 
> Have you sent any fecals off? if not I would get that seen too.
> You don't need to take the iguana anywhere to have that done, fecals can be sent in the post.
> 
> So to summarise.
> I would just offer the food at a height, get the plants in there if you dont have any, send some fecals off to make sure nothing is bothering him internally, offer the food at a higher point.
> 
> Other than that I would just leave him alone to settle.


Cheers Sal,

I'll get that all sorted tomorrow and throughout the week, and post up some pictures once its all done


----------



## Celisuis

Just a quick question,

Where does everyone get their fake plants from? I'm guessing they don't have to be *specifically* for reptiles. 

Also, will be making some salt-dough hides tomorrow for the Iguana.

Right now, I'm using newspaper for substrate, any recommendations?

Sorry for all the Q's - Just wanna get everything right 

EDIT: Will the plants/fake plants be able to wait until I go to Doncaster? Just thinking I might be able to pick them up cheaper there in November. 

Salt-Dough hides can easily be made tomorrow, how many do you recommend?

Cheers,

Ryan


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Celisuis said:


> Just a quick question,
> 
> Where does everyone get their fake plants from? I'm guessing they don't have to be *specifically* for reptiles.
> 
> Also, will be making some salt-dough hides tomorrow for the Iguana.
> 
> Right now, I'm using newspaper for substrate, any recommendations?
> 
> Sorry for all the Q's - Just wanna get everything right


 
Hi mate 
Personally I have a "sell everything shop" just up the road from me, it might be worth checking in those kinds of shops, I bought a boat load of "20 large plastic plants from there a while back) £2.50 each or something, considering the pet shops sell theirs for sometimes £8+ I thought it was brilliant and bought the shop out lmao.

the plants were bigger better and looked much nicer too.

Check around these stores, you can get them cheap enough, and most shopping streets have at least one of these shops lmao.

With regards to substrate, it is safe using newspaper, if you want a naturalistic enclosure and wish to minimise the risk of injestion and impaction it would be better to use the naturalistic larger types of substrate bark etc, other than that you can use cage carpet but it is allegedly said to constrict toes or there is a risk of doing this? each substrate really has its own advantage and disadvantage.

It is entirely up to you 
common sense says though if you see your iguana injesting particulate substrates to remove the substrate itself, many have used it with no problems, myself included, a very few mirnority have and therefore don't want to deal with the risks involved.

Sometimes (even in the largest enclosures) the iguana is confined and is therefore forced to pick up particles when moving around and lickign their tounges and smelling the enviroment.

Some people use tiles but to me I see it as over the top and even more of a risk because of the locomotion and the lack of able to moveness, more risks associated with pulling muscles and injuring itself but again some peeps have had no problems.

what ever you want mate it isn't black and white thing although others would like to disagree with me but meh that is their problem lol.

Provided suitible sized enclosures are met, the iguana can freely move with ease I can't see how it will be a risk personally?


----------



## buddylouis

If all else fails with fake plants, i've found the prices on surrey pet supplies website very reasonable. Some garden centres have cheap artificial plants i've heard aswell.

As to substrate i had a problem with large bark substrate which does sound quite rare, but i had to remove it and opted to go down the artificial grass route, you have to be careful with which you choose though because as sal mentioned constriction of toes can be an issue so make sure you get the strand type not the looped type to make this can't become an issue :2thumb:


----------



## Celisuis

Cheers guys, Im looking into it all


----------



## NicolasB

Quick question - 

Which PALS test would you all recommend for Rusty?

will give a full update a bit later, had her round to the sanctuary on friday and had some interesting things spotted, but for now im trying to get a fecal done to make sure she isnt infected with anything before i take her for a vet checkup, but PALS has too many options!!!!

Thanks!


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Celisuis said:


> Just a quick question,
> 
> Where does everyone get their fake plants from? I'm guessing they don't have to be *specifically* for reptiles.
> 
> Also, will be making some salt-dough hides tomorrow for the Iguana.
> 
> Right now, I'm using newspaper for substrate, any recommendations?
> 
> Sorry for all the Q's - Just wanna get everything right
> 
> EDIT: Will the plants/fake plants be able to wait until I go to Doncaster? Just thinking I might be able to pick them up cheaper there in November.
> 
> Salt-Dough hides can easily be made tomorrow, how many do you recommend?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ryan


Dunelm Mill - For Home Furnishings, Kitchenware, Bedding and more for plants...

I would not use a hide as such for an Iguana, place braches in places and drape plants over them to create hides.

They won't thank you for a hide, they do not use them in the wild..... Branches with plants, leaves or whatever draped over as I said, far better option.


----------



## NicolasB

Thought i would share this here as well - 

greetings all, thought i better share a quick update on Rusty - 

So on Friday night we took her off to my friend at the sanctuary for a look over and found out some interesting things - 

Good news - 

Rusty does not have MBD and is surprisingly strong and plump, meaning she is eating well, which my friend was happy with, said she wished her Iggy was as plump! :2thumb:
She is extremely placid when out the viv, sat with my friend for 20 minutes with no fighting or issues, even let the bulldog have a sniff without going mental!
stopped past family on our way home for coffee and she sat on my shoulder for 45 minutes just looking at me, she is soooo cute!
All her digits are in tact, as well as her tail being complete
The bad news - 

It appears Rusty was very badly handled when younger, what we all thought was MBD is in fact a broken back and tail! Her tail is extremely stiff, almost all the way to the tip, but she does still have feeling in it, which is positive.
She is a little bit swollen near her vent, so will need to have a fecal done.
She will need a proper vets checkup, hopefully later this week
I have also been advised that the vet may want to take x-rays, which cost about £100! :bash: but this is not confirmed yet, so hopefully the vet will feel the injury is old and doesnt warrant an x-ray! If she has to have it done then so be it...
So there you have it folks, overall, Rusty is in good shape, her injuries look to be old and healed already, she has no issues getting around the viv and with any luck, once the vet, x-rays etc have been taken care of, i will be able to find some cash to get her a bigger viv so she can live a normal life with me...

Thanks again for all your support! :no1:

EDIT: forgot to add, it would seem from Snowflakes comments about the original owner having kids that this was probably the cause of the broken back and tail, hence why she freaks out when my niece is in the room!

*P.S. Anyone else seen the PALS test is now £38!!!!! thats more than a vets appointment!*


----------



## buddylouis

Commented on your thread ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :2thumb:


----------



## si_man306

Just wanted to post this awesome image of a friend of mine on holiday in belieze (no worries with humidity/ temperature options there then!).

Makes we want to go there all the more...


----------



## Celisuis

Here's the pictures of the vivarium - no plants yet, should arrive soon through the post, but here's the basic setup.

I currently have 2 basking lights in, would you recommend I only have one, if so which one?

UV will be moved higher, and put on a 12% D3+ Reflector on Thursday, Friday Latest.

The 2 iguana's are both eating fine and get along fine.

Here's the pictures:

Full Vivarium View








Close-Up of Bamboo Hammock








View of Top Shelf








View of Basking Light 1 (Note, was only switched on to show it working, Guard coming tomorrow hopefully)








View of Basking Light 2 (This is directly diagonally opposite BL1, with water bowl underneath - I believe I should just use BL1? (BL1 - Basking Light 1)








View of Iguanas and food on Middle Shelf








View of Iguana (One is Shedding Right Now)









Any more help and info will be great 

Shall i minimize to one basking light, and which one?

Cheers, 

Ryan


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Two Iguana = two basking lights.....


U have some amount of trouble on your hands with two also That is a lot of space if the cannot be housed together!

As long as they can escape the heat I would use two, gives them both the option and stops any potential squabbling!


----------



## Celisuis

Yeah, they can escape the heat. Should i move the water from under the basking light then?

They are quite handleable when out of the viv, but quite viv defensive right now.


----------



## si_man306

Is the white basking light UV? I'd make sure you've got UV coming from the top (and the majority of the heat) as naturaly they'll want to be high up to bask. I'm assuming the strip light is UV too, it's ok to have a UV source lower down as long as you also have one higher up (additionally, you tend to put the lower-powered UV source lower down as you want the iggys to be able to move to areas of higher/ lower UV thus regulating the amount of UV they receive).

I can't see clearly from the photo but you do want the basking spots at the top to be the correct distance away from the UV source- check the expected UV distribution of your UV source and adjust the basking distance accordingly.

As far as fake plants go, i've got quite a few in my viv at the moment and my Ig really doesn't seem that bothered by them. He much prefers interesting climbing obstacles and sunbathing! When I read earlier last week about how Iguanas see- which differs to us in that they can see the UV spectrum, fake plants will not look like real plants to them- they can see the difference. Thus I think fake plants can make a viv look great to humans and make good hiding areas for an iguana but I wouldn't go overboard thinking how much it will benefit your iguana. (I'm due to take some of my forest(!) down to create more space and more climbing area soon).


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Celisuis said:


> Yeah, they can escape the heat. Should i move the water from under the basking light then?
> 
> They are quite handleable when out of the viv, but quite viv defensive right now.


Leaving it under will help with humidity, but this is my method
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/653624-new-fogger-iguana.html

Really it's up too you how you do it....

I use rubs as a bath...

Good keep handling but don't force them, they remember things till the day they die! Once you gain trust they are great! Depending on the type of iguana you have.

I like to refer to them as teenagers, always taking, never thanking, moody, ungreatful, snappy, east u out of house and home, but make you laugh from time to time...

Oh yeah they also leave lights on even during the day!!


----------



## Celisuis

No, they are simple basking lights, Im ordering a 12% UV on Wednesday, should get it by Thurs then I'm going to put that up the top, would you recommend I have both uv strips in then? Or just the one.

Originally it was a stack, however i made it an Arboreal for Iguanas and so I need to make sure everything is right 

The Green is a basking light, the guard is coming soon and so will be fixed then the light will be turned on. 

They often stay away from each other, should I do seperate food bowls to put at different levels?

Cheers,

Ryan


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Celisuis said:


> No, they are simple basking lights, Im ordering a 12% UV on Wednesday, should get it by Thurs then I'm going to put that up the top, would you recommend I have both uv strips in then? Or just the one.
> 
> Originally it was a stack, however i made it an Arboreal for Iguanas and so I need to make sure everything is right
> 
> The Green is a basking light, the guard is coming soon and so will be fixed then the light will be turned on.
> 
> They often stay away from each other, should I do seperate food bowls to put at different levels?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ryan


Depends on the size of the viv, if it's MMMMMAsive then I would put in two, if the two bassking spots are near the top then just use one provided the viv is not huge.

I would provide them with seperate everything, bowls, baths, perches, hides and basking spots. They need some alone time too.

EDIT: I don't mean along time as in out of the viv, I mean in the viv they need to be able to hide from each other.


----------



## Celisuis

Iguanaquinn said:


> Depends on the size of the viv, if it's MMMMMAsive then I would put in two, if the two bassking spots are near the top then just use one provided the viv is not huge.
> 
> I would provide them with seperate everything, bowls, baths, perches, hides and basking spots. They need some alone time too.
> 
> EDIT: I don't mean along time as in out of the viv, I mean in the viv they need to be able to hide from each other.


Fair enough, I'll get right on it.

The viv itself is 4ft Tall, 3ft Wide and 2ft Deep.

One basking spot is attached to the shelf, so maybe 1.5ft-2ft off the floor, and the other basking bulb is the full 4ft.

The uv tube is 6% at the moment, 1ft off the ground, upgrading it to 12% and putting that about 3ft up the back.

So I might leave the 6% in aswell if its recommended?

Thanks,


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Celisuis said:


> Fair enough, I'll get right on it.
> 
> The viv itself is 4ft Tall, 3ft Wide and 2ft Deep.
> 
> One basking spot is attached to the shelf, so maybe 1.5ft-2ft off the floor, and the other basking bulb is the full 4ft.
> 
> The uv tube is 6% at the moment, 1ft off the ground, upgrading it to 12% and putting that about 3ft up the back.
> 
> So I might leave the 6% in aswell if its recommended?
> 
> Thanks,


Won't do any harm Iguana's have developed a UV block anyway, so it is impossible to over do it.....


----------



## Celisuis

Iguanaquinn said:


> Won't do any harm Iguana's have developed a UV block anyway, so it is impossible to over do it.....


Fair Enough, Just doubled up on everything, and they do tend to stay away from each other like I said.

So now, there is:


2 Water Bowls (Using New Litter Trays)
3 Bowls of Food (One at each level in height)
2 Basking lights set on a thermostat at 32°C (Unless one should be lower?)
3 Different Levels.


----------



## si_man306

Iguanaquinn said:


> Won't do any harm Iguana's have developed a UV block anyway, so it is impossible to over do it.....



Is this true? Where did you hear about that? And does that go for eye/ skin absorption? I'd be very surprised if you couldn't risk damage to the eye with excessive UV..?

I'm only interested as i'm looking at the 6%/ 12% tubes myself at the moment and trying to decide which is best (as well as considering the distances of the perch spots).


----------



## Arcadiajohn

As always I'm happy to advise if needed.

There is going to be a whole page on Iggy lighting And new advances in PRK out this week I belive this will help I'm sure.

John.


----------



## Celisuis

Thanks John 

Will read it. 

At the moment, the iguanas are seperate, ones under a bask spot after having a swim


----------



## buddylouis

si_man306 said:


> Is this true? Where did you hear about that? And does that go for eye/ skin absorption? I'd be very surprised if you couldn't risk damage to the eye with excessive UV..?
> 
> I'm only interested as i'm looking at the 6%/ 12% tubes myself at the moment and trying to decide which is best (as well as considering the distances of the perch spots).


Yep, true it was the conclusion to some new research carried out, arcadiajohn will happily give you the info if you pm him :2thumb:

If positioned at the top of a large viv, 12% T5 all the way :2thumb:


----------



## buddylouis

He beat me to it, there he is above, lol 

The lighting info in the current issue was a good read, looking forward to the new issue now :2thumb:


----------



## Celisuis

Hehe,

Once all the foliage has come, I'll post some more pictures 

Needless to say,

both iguanas are very active, can be seen drinking and eating, and do seem to be calming down every day


----------



## buddylouis

Clocks go back at the weekend, do you guys change your timers if you use them, or just leave them, i've always changed them in the past but was thinking today, why ?


----------



## Celisuis

I plan on leaving mine, still be on for 12 hours none the less.


----------



## buddylouis

Celisuis said:


> I plan on leaving mine, still be on for 12 hours none the less.


I can't see a real reason for doing it other than fitting in with the keepers daily schedule, think i'll just change my own schedule to fit in with iguana :2thumb: 

I know this isn't obviously possible with all keepers but i reckon i could re-arrange my days to take the time difference into account :2thumb:


----------



## Celisuis

- Hopefully, some plants will be here tomorrow, so can start on fixing them in after i get home from work.


----------



## Olly Sapsford

Sorry to but in, can anyone give me the names of a reptile rescue or rehoming center for igs around the London area? 


:no1:cheers


----------



## buddylouis

Olly Sapsford said:


> Sorry to but in, can anyone give me the names of a reptile rescue or rehoming center for igs around the London area?
> 
> 
> :no1:cheers


Don't appologise mate, thats what this place is for afterall, i'm not from down there, so personally i don't know of any, have you tried a google search ? or re-homing classifieds on here ? i saw one or two for re-homing in the lizard classifieds yesterday, i was so tempted at the 1 year old red but i think that was cannock wood way, which i suppose isn't a million miles from you ? 

Hope that was of some help, sorry i couldn't be of more help.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Hi all, been doing alot of rescue work with iguanas this week, I am loving it, one big male iguana who has barely been able to be handled was kind enough to let me stroke him yesterday, he leant against me, climbed up onto my shoulder, when I get back on sunday I will get bex to put some pics up.

everyone was gobsmaked considering, some lovely animals up here and I am loving it, many of them seem to be making good recoveries too, il be back on sunday, just spent an hour replying to 8 pms so if you dont here back from me that is why lol.

today I am taking a few people out on a hunt for wild foods, common and perhaps a little unusual so it should be good.

Hope all is well with everyone.: victory:


----------



## Celisuis

Hey Everyone

Ordering new T5 12% +D3 and Reflector tomorrow.

Will let you know on progress.

Did anyone read the Q&A of PKR this week? The Iguana Lighting part, I found it interesting, what about you guys?


----------



## buddylouis

Celisuis said:


> Hey Everyone
> 
> Ordering new T5 12% +D3 and Reflector tomorrow.
> 
> Will let you know on progress.
> 
> Did anyone read the Q&A of PKR this week? The Iguana Lighting part, I found it interesting, what about you guys?


Didn't think it was out until next week, i'll pick up a copy later :2thumb:


----------



## buddylouis

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Hi all, been doing alot of rescue work with iguanas this week, I am loving it, one big male iguana who has barely been able to be handled was kind enough to let me stroke him yesterday, he leant against me, climbed up onto my shoulder, when I get back on sunday I will get bex to put some pics up.
> 
> everyone was gobsmaked considering, some lovely animals up here and I am loving it, many of them seem to be making good recoveries too, il be back on sunday, just spent an hour replying to 8 pms so if you dont here back from me that is why lol.
> 
> today I am taking a few people out on a hunt for wild foods, common and perhaps a little unusual so it should be good.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone.: victory:


Sounds like you're keeping busy with the rescue work, good work mate :2thumb:


----------



## Celisuis

Here's some updated pics of my Iguana's vivarium!

Now with Plants! 

Guard Still hasn't arrived   

Pics:


































Cheers for all the advice and help guys!


----------



## 111mattin111

^^^^ looking good, I'm in the process of building new viv and kitting it out, just bought new lighting set up, humidifier controller, humidifier, artificial grass bamboo all sorts, lots of plants ect ect


----------



## Celisuis

I just need to get either a humidifier or a fogger in.

Was thinking more along the lines of a fogger  and put it in a caged water source.


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Yes please let me know, pictures are always handy. I am getting alot of very positive response from keepers worldwide. I would like to build up a case file of observations

John 




Celisuis said:


> Hey Everyone
> 
> Ordering new T5 12% +D3 and Reflector tomorrow.
> 
> Will let you know on progress.
> 
> Did anyone read the Q&A of PKR this week? The Iguana Lighting part, I found it interesting, what about you guys?


----------



## buddylouis

So the days are getting much shorter now, anybody experiencing noticeable behaviour changes in their iguanas now winter is setting in ?


----------



## 66921

Hi everyone, so this week I changed over from one 12% t5 and a basic 100w basking bulb to 12% and 6% tubes and a halogen basking spot in both my vivs. Noticing serious improvement in colour form and behaviour .

Also... I GET A NEW CHUCKWALLA TOMORROW!!!


----------



## ruthyg

Niiiiiiiiice set up Cellcius  (I'm sure I've spelt that wrong! Sorry!)

Nope, no behavioural changes from my iggy yet. He's still his usual lazy, blokey self. If anything his farts have got EVEN louder! :O But I don't think that's the kind of changes you were after, no? :whistling2:


----------



## Celisuis

ruthyg said:


> Niiiiiiiiice set up Cellcius  (I'm sure I've spelt that wrong! Sorry!)
> 
> Nope, no behavioural changes from my iggy yet. He's still his usual lazy, blokey self. If anything his farts have got EVEN louder! :O But I don't think that's the kind of changes you were after, no? :whistling2:


It's fine 

If I dont look at my name, im sure I'd spell it wrong :lol2:


Arcadiajohn said:


> Yes please let me know, pictures are always handy. I am getting alot of very positive response from keepers worldwide. I would like to build up a case file of observations
> 
> John


I'll get you some pictures John, and let you know of the progress.

Just waiting for the delivery now.


----------



## buddylouis

Gosh its been very quiet on here without salazare about :lol2:

Hope his rescue trip concluded in the same manner in which he let us know about earlier in the week :2thumb:


----------



## 111mattin111

buddylouis said:


> Gosh its been very quiet on here without salazare about :lol2:
> 
> Hope his rescue trip concluded in the same manner in which he let us know about earlier in the week :2thumb:


I know I was thinking the same thing, keep checking the thread but not much happening, my viv build is coming on nicely so will hopefully be ready in a week or so


----------



## ruthyg

Im sure Sal's having lots of fun playing with the iguanas up Norfff 
OH! On a slightly different note, I saw Stanley's willy for the first time ever today! :O I'd read that hemipenes can pop out whilst pooping, but had never seen it - well Stanley treated me to that sight this morning (on the kitchen counter! Oops!)! I couldn't believe my eyes! :O I'd actually been wondering lately if he was actually a female....guess not! :O My baby boy's growing up so fast!


----------



## buddylouis

111mattin111 said:


> I know I was thinking the same thing, keep checking the thread but not much happening, my viv build is coming on nicely so will hopefully be ready in a week or so


:2thumb:

Get some pics up mate when its done :2thumb:


----------



## buddylouis

ruthyg said:


> Im sure Sal's having lots of fun playing with the iguanas up Norfff
> OH! On a slightly different note, I saw Stanley's willy for the first time ever today! :O I'd read that hemipenes can pop out whilst pooping, but had never seen it - well Stanley treated me to that sight this morning (on the kitchen counter! Oops!)! I couldn't believe my eyes! :O I'd actually been wondering lately if he was actually a female....guess not! :O My baby boy's growing up so fast!


Nice :blush: :lol2:


----------



## 111mattin111

buddylouis said:


> :2thumb:
> 
> Get some pics up mate when its done :2thumb:


Will do mate, I'm using different coloured rope n that to add all different colours so will be abit more interesting for the iggy also using bamboo, hopefully it will look good aswell as being a good home


----------



## buddylouis

111mattin111 said:


> Will do mate, I'm using different coloured rope n that to add all different colours so will be abit more interesting for the iggy also using bamboo, hopefully it will look good aswell as being a good home


sounds good mate, i might have to pinch some ideas off you to add to mine, lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## 111mattin111

Lol that's fine, well we know they like colour so I went to B&M I bought a load of different coloured washing lines there like 60p each so nice and cheap aswell, I've used artificial grass and painted a blue sky on top of the viv


----------



## Celisuis

111mattin111 said:


> Lol that's fine, well we know they like colour so I went to B&M I bought a load of different coloured washing lines there like 60p each so nice and cheap aswell, I've used artificial grass and painted a blue sky on top of the viv


Don't give away your secrets..:whistling2:

Haha 

Sounds good mate, remember the pictures!


----------



## 111mattin111

Lol gonna do some more later, I'll post pics up once it's complete


----------



## buddylouis

sounding good, nice touch with the blue sky too :2thumb:


----------



## Celisuis

Yes Nice touch indeed.

**Update on My Iggy's**

Still waiting on Surrey to Dispatch my products, taking a long time - its not like them, ordered on Thurs, and apparently still in picking - So i'll probably give them a ring tomorrow.

I order a 12% UVB + Reflector, for the top of my tank.

On a more comical note:

They may not be my iguanas for much longer  

My Mum wants them downstairs as she fell in love with them  But if thats the case, I might still have them downstairs, and may have something else upstairs :whistling2:


----------



## 111mattin111

I think iguanas are one of those animals that even if your not keen on reptiles they win you over as they look amazing and are so interesting to sit and watch especially when there on the move


----------



## Celisuis

I think thats why shes loves them 

Once i get the new UV in, they should be even more active that what they are now.

So, may move them downstairs in a bit or during the week.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Hi all i'm bk :2thumb:
will get some pics up this afternoon


----------



## buddylouis

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Hi all i'm bk :2thumb:
> will get some pics up this afternoon


Look forward to the pics :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Here we go.

this male iguana has had very little contact from being young, he "apparantly" was untamible, they tried everything.

anyways I walked in took a bow at the iguana he bobbed at me, I took that as a none aggresive bob and took the oppurtunity, this was the result.


everyone was going oh dixon be careful, honestly mate he will bite.:whistling2:













































(he gave me a stinky eye here lol) as if to say how dare you touch me! but that feels so good) 



















He did lean into me a few times too, and this is supposed to be a defensive iguana I was thinking?

He walks around acting the big bad boy but with a little effort he began to show his tender side.

*sighs* but I had great fun feeding this chap none the less, I really could have just took him home.



iguana with mites, we bathed it treated the enclosure.

Here are some other pics.



















beleive this or not but there is over 13 different wild foods in that one area there which is safe to feed your iguana, probibly more if you catch summer.

some other animals.


































pictures of the spiders havent came out that well so I will fiddle around abit.



















I will get some pics of Albus later on and Bex when you read this I have a special pic just for you


----------



## buddylouis

Nice pic's, looks like you had a good time :2thumb:


----------



## DavieB

I fitted a couple of sliding glass doors to Goblins viv today, a very temporary effort though just trying to keep heat and humidity up for winter. Used double glazing window casings (the unit that is fitted inside patio doors etc) got some runners made up out of perspex at work. I am however having some slight difficulty getting the doors to slide, I need some sort of rollers inside the runners, tried steel ball bearings no joy there though. I'm thinking eventually I will have to fit one of the casings to home made swinging door and just fix the other casing in the viv. 

If anyone has any ideas I'm all ears.

Oh and I was nice enough to screw one of her old doors up inside the other end so as not to take all her climbing frames away


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

buddylouis said:


> Nice pic's, looks like you had a good time :2thumb:


 
there are some more mate, I just need to have a fiddle about to make them seeible lol.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

DavieB said:


> I fitted a couple of sliding glass doors to Goblins viv today, a very temporary effort though just trying to keep heat and humidity up for winter. Used double glazing window casings (the unit that is fitted inside patio doors etc) got some runners made up out of perspex at work. I am however having some slight difficulty getting the doors to slide, I need some sort of rollers inside the runners, tried steel ball bearings no joy there though. I'm thinking eventually I will have to fit one of the casings to home made swinging door and just fix the other casing in the viv.
> 
> If anyone has any ideas I'm all ears.


hmmmmm swinging door sounds good to me mate.


----------



## buddylouis

111mattin111 said:


> Lol gonna do some more later, I'll post pics up once it's complete


:whistling2: :lol2:

Hows it going mate ?


----------



## Bexzini

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Here we go.
> 
> this male iguana has had very little contact from being young, he "apparantly" was untamible, they tried everything.
> 
> anyways I walked in took a bow at the iguana he bobbed at me, I took that as a none aggresive bob and took the oppurtunity, this was the result.
> 
> 
> everyone was going oh dixon be careful, honestly mate he will bite.:whistling2:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> (he gave me a stinky eye here lol) as if to say how dare you touch me! but that feels so good)
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> He did lean into me a few times too, and this is supposed to be a defensive iguana I was thinking?
> 
> He walks around acting the big bad boy but with a little effort he began to show his tender side.
> 
> *sighs* but I had great fun feeding this chap none the less, I really could have just took him home.
> 
> 
> 
> iguana with mites, we bathed it treated the enclosure.
> 
> Here are some other pics.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> beleive this or not but there is over 13 different wild foods in that one area there which is safe to feed your iguana, probibly more if you catch summer.
> 
> some other animals.
> image
> image
> 
> image
> image
> 
> pictures of the spiders havent came out that well so I will fiddle around abit.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> I will get some pics of Albus later on and Bex when you read this I have a special pic just for you



I want my special pic back  they have gone again off here as well


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> I want my special pic back  they have gone again off here as well


 
I will sort it  nomnomnom.
I didn't think they would tbh hun, sometimes they do stay for some reason and sometimes they don't?


----------



## Bexzini

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I will sort it  nomnomnom.
> I didn't think they would tbh hun, sometimes they do stay for some reason and sometimes they don't?


RFUK stole it for its own dirty needs :devil:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> RFUK stole it for its own dirty needs :devil:


hahahaah lmao I won't flatter myself to that extent.:whistling2: your face is much prettier to look at.:flrt:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Bexzini said:


> RFUK stole it for its own dirty needs :devil:



Bex.... Keeps on patching me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Phew!

John I have eventually gotten around to reading your article in PRK on iguana lighting and I must say I am gobsmaked to say the least when explained like that, particularly at the bottom with the T5 lamp and reflector being the same as a MVB.

I thought I had read you mentioning this before but could not find the thread so I just thought I had been imagining it.

Most interesting.

I most certainly is a big step, things can only improve from here on methinks.
Also enjoyed the article on snake lighting.

P.S are those dual lighting hoods availible yet?


----------



## Arcadiajohn

High output T5 hoods are on the way, early December I hear.

I do however have another product arriving soonish that uses T5s and is designed to be fitted inside a viv!!! One cable, waterproof and all built in

I'll let you know as soon as I have a date.

Glad you liked the PRK piece. 

Iggs are simply amazing! The more you research them the more amazed you become!!!!!!

Were getting there, that's for sure

I would like to see more pictures of iggs with T5s, if anyone has any please post on here or emial me at [email protected]

John




Salazare Slytherin said:


> Phew!
> 
> John I have eventually gotten around to reading your article in PRK on iguana lighting and I must say I am gobsmaked to say the least when explained like that, particularly at the bottom with the T5 lamp and reflector being the same as a MVB.
> 
> I thought I had read you mentioning this before but could not find the thread so I just thought I had been imagining it.
> 
> Most interesting.
> 
> I most certainly is a big step, things can only improve from here on methinks.
> Also enjoyed the article on snake lighting.
> 
> P.S are those dual lighting hoods availible yet?


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Phew!
> 
> John I have eventually gotten around to reading your article in PRK on iguana lighting and I must say I am gobsmaked to say the least when explained like that, particularly at the bottom with the T5 lamp and reflector being the same as a MVB.
> 
> I thought I had read you mentioning this before but could not find the thread so I just thought I had been imagining it.
> 
> Most interesting.
> 
> I most certainly is a big step, things can only improve from here on methinks.
> Also enjoyed the article on snake lighting.
> 
> P.S are those dual lighting hoods availible yet?


M8 I have noticed a considerable improvement in feeding response with my AWD under the T5.... U ususally throw in mibby a Q of a tub of mealies and feed a few crix other day. But since the T5 has been in I have had to increase the intake!!!!

I am so happy with the sytem, just wish my Digital Dim Stat would still work!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Arcadiajohn said:


> High output T5 hoods are on the way, early December I hear.
> 
> I do however have another product arriving soonish that uses T5s and is designed to be fitted inside a viv!!! One cable, waterproof and all built in
> 
> I'll let you know as soon as I have a date.
> 
> Glad you liked the PRK piece.
> 
> Iggs are simply amazing! The more you research them the more amazed you become!!!!!!
> 
> Were getting there, that's for sure
> 
> I would like to see more pictures of iggs with T5s, if anyone has any please post on here or emial me at [email protected]
> 
> John


A date would be great mate, I have some money stored away particularly for the dual hood, so I don't want to get psytracked for the minute, as soon as I can get my grubby fingers on it though I will be purchasing that is for sure.

Once setup I will get Albus to pose for you, I am sure he will appreciate the extra lighting.



Iguanaquinn said:


> M8 I have noticed a considerable improvement in feeding response with my AWD under the T5.... U ususally throw in mibby a Q of a tub of mealies and feed a few crix other day. But since the T5 has been in I have had to increase the intake!!!!
> 
> I am so happy with the sytem, just wish my Digital Dim Stat would still work!


I am still using an arcadia 12% for my water dragons, but I am hoping to get some seriouse enclosure improvements done toward the end and leading into next year.

I have also been considering using a UVB for my royal python tbh.

Mate my little rescue water dragon is still going strong  I will send you some pics a bit later  he is making good progress.


----------



## buddylouis

Arcadiajohn said:


> High output T5 hoods are on the way, early December I hear.
> 
> I do however have another product arriving soonish that uses T5s and is designed to be fitted inside a viv!!! One cable, waterproof and all built in
> 
> I'll let you know as soon as I have a date.
> 
> Glad you liked the PRK piece.
> 
> Iggs are simply amazing! The more you research them the more amazed you become!!!!!!
> 
> Were getting there, that's for sure
> 
> I would like to see more pictures of iggs with T5s, if anyone has any please post on here or emial me at [email protected]
> 
> John


I'll try to post a pic of our viv, can't find my digital camera anywhere at the minute, i'll take a pic on phone and see how that turns out :2thumb:


----------



## buddylouis

Well not sure how these are gonna turn out, taken on phone because i couldn't find digital camera anywhere.

Anyway a few pics of our iggys bedroom, one of the bottom doors is left open during the day for her to come out as and when she wants.

Its still a little basic and still needs stuff doing but its come a long way since we got her and it was a blank canvas to start with.


----------



## Arcadiajohn

You need a noise suppressor for your stat, you can get them in currys and alike. The electronic ballast conforms to all the legislation so it maybe an issue with the stat.

John



Iguanaquinn said:


> M8 I have noticed a considerable improvement in feeding response with my AWD under the T5.... U ususally throw in mibby a Q of a tub of mealies and feed a few crix other day. But since the T5 has been in I have had to increase the intake!!!!
> 
> I am so happy with the sytem, just wish my Digital Dim Stat would still work!


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Hi the hoods are not twins as they use high output T5 which is equivalent to 4-6 T8 lamps in some cases. They are waterproof and run cold due to a metal housing.

I'm expecting them first week of December.

John 




Salazare Slytherin said:


> A date would be great mate, I have some money stored away particularly for the dual hood, so I don't want to get psytracked for the minute, as soon as I can get my grubby fingers on it though I will be purchasing that is for sure.
> 
> Once setup I will get Albus to pose for you, I am sure he will appreciate the extra lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> I am still using an arcadia 12% for my water dragons, but I am hoping to get some seriouse enclosure improvements done toward the end and leading into next year.
> 
> I have also been considering using a UVB for my royal python tbh.
> 
> Mate my little rescue water dragon is still going strong  I will send you some pics a bit later  he is making good progress.


----------



## buddylouis

Forgot to add, its the arcadia T5 D3+ 12% uvb fitted with reflector across the top of viv, as you can see from pics (i think), it runs more from the hot side so it above basking side then the diaganal piece of wood runs up closer to the tube so she has plenty of options for uvb and photo-regulating, the heat bulb is just a par38 halagen floodlight fitted to a dimmer stat and there in a night glo bulb in the other fitting, all protected and run on timers, various thermometers and hygrometers all over the place, lol, i use a digital thermometer used in the food industry to do regular checks on temps, i find these far more accurate than any reptile branded thermometers.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Arcadiajohn said:


> You need a noise suppressor for your stat, you can get them in currys and alike. The electronic ballast conforms to all the legislation so it maybe an issue with the stat.
> 
> John


I took your advice John and went to Maplin, and Currys and B&Q, they had no idea what i was talking about lol. 

Sorry, I know the problem lies with the stat and not the T5 unit.

I was told that this: Mains Conditioner Socket Strip - 6 way Mains Filter Only £35.89 at TVCables would work, by my brother. Totally forgot that my brother is an electronic engineer! Opps, don't see him often.

But to be fair it's £35! I can just buy an analogue stat for that!


----------



## Newelly

View Fn5DV8.png on ScreenSnapr
View Oi23Mv.png on ScreenSnapr

my little fellow


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Newelly said:


> View Fn5DV8.png on ScreenSnapr
> View Oi23Mv.png on ScreenSnapr
> 
> my little fellow


Great work! Well done.


----------



## Celisuis

Finally My Stuff came from SPS.

So Now the Iguana cage as its 12% UVB and Reflector at the top - and its make sooo much difference.

Even though my parents stole the Iguanas to be downstairs !  

They are amazing now.

Will be uploading some pics in the next few days.

I believe i may go back into my snakes. But I shall be keeping an eye on the thread


----------



## Iguanaquinn

I was bitten 4 times last night by my AWD.... Might revert back to the old UV lol.....


----------



## buddylouis

More and more iguanas appearing in the classifieds :sad: 

Hope they find good homes.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

buddylouis said:


> More and more iguanas appearing in the classifieds :sad:
> 
> Hope they find good homes.


Indeed.
It will get worse after xmas as it does every year.


----------



## buddylouis

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Indeed.
> It will get worse after xmas as it does every year.


Yep, very sad indeed.

I know sometimes it can't be helped and is completely genuine, we can't forget that, but unfortunately that isn't the case is most cases.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

buddylouis said:


> Yep, very sad indeed.
> 
> I know sometimes it can't be helped and is completely genuine, we can't forget that, but unfortunately that isn't the case is most cases.


Yeah mate, unfortunately there isn't much that can be done about that, so I don't bother getting angry any more, I look at the world around me and think about the things that are in my controll and the things I can change and help with and after all that is all any of us can do.

Many decent rescues will refuse to rehome anything as xmas approaches.


----------



## ruthyg

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Yeah mate, unfortunately there isn't much that can be done about that, so I don't bother getting angry any more, I look at the world around me and think about the things that are in my controll and the things I can change and help with and after all that is all any of us can do.
> 
> *Many decent rescues will refuse to rehome anything as xmas approaches.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> True, I know Reptile Resuce Den don't rehome anything through December. Sadly, it's the same with dogs though. I was at Cheshire Dogs Home last night and they have some freakin GORGEOUS dogs, someone was saying they've got a couple of rotties at the moment, they had a Belgian Shepherd recently (aggressive but GORGEOUS), and I've seen 2 shar peis there in the last few months, which go for hundreds of pounds! Shocking and sad.
> But yes, sadly, rehoming has always happened and always will. It can be totally heart breaking and I'm with Sal on this one, I think we have to be a bit philosophical and just do what we can, when we can. I once heard a good phrase: "You can't help everyone in the world!!" - "No, only those who are right in front of you". That's what I live try to do anyway.


----------



## buddylouis

sorry to bring it up, its just very sad and beleive me i know it can't be helped sometimes.

Anyway lets try to get back onto a lighter note :2thumb:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

My AWD bit me another 3 times today:devil:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Iguanaquinn said:


> My AWD bit me another 3 times today:devil:


Hahahah LOL!
Get some pics.:2thumb:


----------



## buddylouis

Iguanaquinn said:


> My AWD bit me another 3 times today:devil:


Now thats a lighter note for us, not so sure about you though :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

buddylouis said:


> sorry to bring it up, its just very sad and beleive me i know it can't be helped sometimes.
> 
> Anyway lets try to get back onto a lighter note :2thumb:


Mate you are right and I can understand exacly where you are comming from, it is frustrating and at some points in my life I really have just felt like giving it all up.

No need to say sorry because I felt the same way for a very long time, and then I thought why bother getting worked up over things I can't change, when I can look to the things I can.

So I totally see where you are comming from.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ruthyg said:


> Salazare Slytherin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah mate, unfortunately there isn't much that can be done about that, so I don't bother getting angry any more, I look at the world around me and think about the things that are in my controll and the things I can change and help with and after all that is all any of us can do.
> 
> *Many decent rescues will refuse to rehome anything as xmas approaches.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> True, I know Reptile Resuce Den don't rehome anything through December. Sadly, it's the same with dogs though. I was at Cheshire Dogs Home last night and they have some freakin GORGEOUS dogs, someone was saying they've got a couple of rotties at the moment, they had a Belgian Shepherd recently (aggressive but GORGEOUS), and I've seen 2 shar peis there in the last few months, which go for hundreds of pounds! Shocking and sad.
> But yes, sadly, rehoming has always happened and always will. It can be totally heart breaking and I'm with Sal on this one, I think we have to be a bit philosophical and just do what we can, when we can. I once heard a good phrase: "You can't help everyone in the world!!" - "No, only those who are right in front of you". That's what I live try to do anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Wise words Ruth.
Click to expand...


----------



## ruthyg

I am wis. And I am a woman. I am the wiiiiiiiise womaaaaaaaan (any Blackadder fans out there?!)  x


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ruthyg said:


> I am wis. And I am a woman. I am the wiiiiiiiise womaaaaaaaan (any Blackadder fans out there?!)  x


I beleive Edmund Blackadder is on this forum.:whistling2:
awesome t.v program, my favorite is baldric.


----------



## ruthyg

So wise am I, that I spelt it "wis"  My favourite series is Blackadder Goes Forth, but I always cry at the last episode :'( x


----------



## MartinMc

Here is my little guy in his viv. The top part is 6x6x3 and has twin 48" T5 12% D3+ uv tubes, 3x halogen down lighters as a basking spot, 2x3ft tube heaters for background temp and 1x 100w spot lamp since it starting getting colder. Still need to add some more branches up top but he is alot more active and eating LOADS since I put him in here.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ruthyg said:


> So wise am I, that I spelt it "wis"  My favourite series is Blackadder Goes Forth, but I always cry at the last episode :'( x


haha yeah mine too.:flrt:



MartinMc said:


> Here is my little guy in his viv. The top part is 6x6x3 and has twin 48" T5 12% D3+ uv tubes, 3x halogen down lighters as a basking spot, 2x3ft tube heaters for background temp and 1x 100w spot lamp since it starting getting colder. Still need to add some more branches up top but he is alot more active and eating LOADS since I put him in here.
> image
> image


Nice work dude.
Lucky iguana


----------



## MartinMc

Cheers. Its taken me about 6 months to build it from scratch but well worth it, I think.


----------



## ruthyg

Lovely iggy, great enclosure! Yay, another iggy soul is happy  x


----------



## winno

MartinMc said:


> Here is my little guy in his viv. The top part is 6x6x3 and has twin 48" T5 12% D3+ uv tubes, 3x halogen down lighters as a basking spot, 2x3ft tube heaters for background temp and 1x 100w spot lamp since it starting getting colder. Still need to add some more branches up top but he is alot more active and eating LOADS since I put him in here.
> image
> image


Quality set up man fella :2thumb:nice to see the effort and time has been put in :no1:


----------



## 111mattin111

So the iggy viv is almost complete now here's some pics





































And the humidity controller









Let me know what you think so far :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

111mattin111 said:


> So the iggy viv is almost complete now here's some pics
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And the humidity controller
> image
> 
> Let me know what you think so far :2thumb:


 
Great work mate.
Looks really good gonna be one lucky iguana, love the differing colour rope thing.


----------



## buddylouis

111mattin111 said:


> So the iggy viv is almost complete now here's some pics
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And the humidity controller
> image
> 
> Let me know what you think so far :2thumb:


Looking good mate :2thumb:

What kind of humidity controller is that mate ?


----------



## 111mattin111

It's a lucky reptile humidity control 2, cheers for the comments, i really like the different coloured ropes


----------



## buddylouis

111mattin111 said:


> It's a lucky reptile humidity control 2, cheers for the comments, i really like the different coloured ropes


How effective is it ? is it good mate ?


----------



## 111mattin111

Not tested yet as ive only set it up tonight, from the reviews ive read its meant to be very acurate it increases humidity anywhere from 0-100%, it has warning light and alarm


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Iguanaquinn said:


> My AWD bit me another 3 times today:devil:


No point no blood. Lol


----------



## buddylouis

111mattin111 said:


> Not tested yet as ive only set it up tonight, from the reviews ive read its meant to be very acurate it increases humidity anywhere from 0-100%, it has warning light and alarm


Let us know how it goes mate if you don't mind :2thumb:


----------



## 111mattin111

yep no problem mate gonna give it all a test over next few days


----------



## buddylouis

111mattin111 said:


> yep no problem mate gonna give it all a test over next few days


Nice one :2thumb:


----------



## Jeremyisking

for any 1 interested , here is Lionels tank , 7 x 8 x 3.5 , additions being made all the time , need more foliage, but i purchased all the ivy from dunelm mill they had in stock , ha ha .

p.s taken when main lights had gone out so seems a little dark.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...nel-picture159898-finally-coming-together.jpg


----------



## Jeremyisking




----------



## buddylouis

Looks great mate :2thumb:


----------



## chooksmum

Hi guys thought id update on Luna, havent been online alot lately been busy as my mum is moving house.
So i hope ive gone down the right road as ive been using an object when i touch Luna, actally a wooden spoon ,only used to gently stroke his side. And he actually likes it, yesterday he even climbed on to it, no whipping and let me place him on my arm, sat there for about 5 mins then casually walked off on to his log. But my concern is, have i done the wrong thing as i thought he wouldnt beable to associate the difference between this and my finger, but as soon as i try it with my hand we are back to the biting. I only tried the spoon as the repeat biting on the back of fingers and hands were getting alittle sore to say te least. Should i continue with an object or just grim n bare the bites? 
Anyway hope everyones well xx


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

chooksmum said:


> Hi guys thought id update on Luna, havent been online alot lately been busy as my mum is moving house.
> So i hope ive gone down the right road as ive been using an object when i touch Luna, actally a wooden spoon ,only used to gently stroke his side. And he actually likes it, yesterday he even climbed on to it, no whipping and let me place him on my arm, sat there for about 5 mins then casually walked off on to his log. But my concern is, have i done the wrong thing as i thought he wouldnt beable to associate the difference between this and my finger, but as soon as i try it with my hand we are back to the biting. I only tried the spoon as the repeat biting on the back of fingers and hands were getting alittle sore to say te least. Should i continue with an object or just grim n bare the bites?
> Anyway hope everyones well xx


Nope, this is a good taming method, many people use all kinds of objects, umbarellas, toilet burshes (clean obv) fake arms, and all kinds, it is a good start for your iguana to associate a long object, eventually meaning your arm as a none threat 

Well done!

There are many ways to tame iguanas and this method fused with handfeeding do have to be my favorite and most succesful.

Try and get your iguana to climb onto your arm with a bit of food, are begin approaching with your arm 

You can kinda then make it a routine.


----------



## 111mattin111

This is a pic with the humidifier on 


















Still having a play about with the viv but it's almost there now


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Branches + nylon string = problem. Your Ig wikk not need the string to climb anyway. Unless u are using bamboo, which I would ditch if that's the case. Nylon if caught round a toe can constrict or worse aputate the toe. 

Really a bad idea, if u are worried, coat the branch in a strong glue and cover with sand.

Phone + typing = typo...


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

I actually like the rope idea tbh.
A few iguana jungle gyms have been designed with that sort of thing, particularly over in the USA.

I stumbled across a few good websites a while back, will try and find them.

One of them actually made the jungle gyms out of rope itself with a few bits of bamboo, was damn expensive though, and it looked really good.

It explains also explains the risks involved and how they can be minimised, if memory serves me right I think it said something about it being a very low risk and rarely only becomes one while it is assesed as one (meaning common sense), providing it is checked often (which it will do anyways for daily maintenance, it would be a low risk and then you could just remove obv dangers, as time goes om.

I know some peeps also use that sort of thing to tie branches together and some use that plastic garden net stuff you can buy and just shroud it in plastic plants. 
I love the creative thinking aspect. 

The sand idea was also a good one too, especially if peeps use that type of branch where it is striped, it becomes difficult for the iguana to climb then.

I will try and find the links again,it might interest a few peeps.


----------



## buddylouis

Just thought i'd add, many pieces of literature on iguanas actually recommend rope type climbing features and as said above describe them as very low risk with regular checks.


----------



## buddylouis

111mattin111 said:


> This is a pic with the humidifier on
> 
> image
> image
> 
> Still having a play about with the viv but it's almost there now


Looks good mate, hows the humidity controller working out ?


----------



## buddylouis

Also just to say ruthyg's iguana stanley is a little stunner, he looked well chilled out in his excellently set out enclosure when i saw him yeaterday :2thumb:


----------



## 111mattin111

buddylouis said:


> Looks good mate, hows the humidity controller working out ?


Yea really good loads of other features on it aswell like you can use it as a timer for lights ect,


----------



## buddylouis

111mattin111 said:


> Yea really good loads of other features on it aswell like you can use it as a timer for lights ect,


Sounds good, looks like one will have to go on the wishlist, lol


----------



## Iguanaquinn

It depends on the type of rope used, there are many different types of rope and please do not be confused between rope and nylon being twined together, its not the same....

Rope is a natural fibre that will bio degrade and age, it's a natural fibre, nylon is man made and has not been designed for use within a viv... Not do I believe that it should be adapted for such purpose.

There are far more alternative and more suitable (safer) alternatives....

Just on the risk point, imo it is our duty to keep these animals at minimal risk for their sake! Sure be creative with things, but make sure that they are safe! An iguana may encounter a fall in the wild, that's fine, give them high branches, they will not encounter man made fibre.... Unless or needless mass forestation still takes hold..... When this happens the animals move to safety or no longer are able to survive and die out....

Why would anyone want to put something in that can potentially cause harm when it simple has no functional value!! I have never seen an Iguana that needs rope to climb a tree, they have claws and very powerful muscles... If I am not mistaken they are arboreal by nature, therefore quite apt at climbing trees.....

You could argue that they will come into contact more with humans in the wild due to the cancerous nature of the human desire to eradicate natural environments for the want of minerals, space, oil and human instinct to be top of the food chain. But just because an opportunist Iguana will encounter a bacon double cheese burger that someone dropped on the ground, does not mean that I am therefore going to go McD's and get one for my reps...

My point! Nylon is not necessary for an Iguana to survive, thrive or climb... It provides no mental stimulation, no source of food and certainly no vitamins... What it does provide is risk........

Therefore if it provides a risk, that may or may not be high, as has been argues that it is low, does it really matter? IMO no it does not, its a risk that really is unnecessary


Sometimes I make a point and I try not to explain to much into it.... I do feel quite strongly on matters like this... The viv looks good though, not criticising anything else about it, just to make that clear...


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Iguanaquinn said:


> It depends on the type of rope used, there are many different types of rope and please do not be confused between rope and nylon being twined together, its not the same....
> 
> Rope is a natural fibre that will bio degrade and age, it's a natural fibre, nylon is man made and has not been designed for use within a viv... Not do I believe that it should be adapted for such purpose.
> 
> There are far more alternative and more suitable (safer) alternatives....
> 
> Just on the risk point, imo it is our duty to keep these animals at minimal risk for their sake! Sure be creative with things, but make sure that they are safe! An iguana may encounter a fall in the wild, that's fine, give them high branches, they will not encounter man made fibre.... Unless or needless mass forestation still takes hold..... When this happens the animals move to safety or no longer are able to survive and die out....
> 
> Why would anyone want to put something in that can potentially cause harm when it simple has no functional value!! I have never seen an Iguana that needs rope to climb a tree, they have claws and very powerful muscles... If I am not mistaken they are arboreal by nature, therefore quite apt at climbing trees.....
> 
> You could argue that they will come into contact more with humans in the wild due to the cancerous nature of the human desire to eradicate natural environments for the want of minerals, space, oil and human instinct to be top of the food chain. But just because an opportunist Iguana will encounter a bacon double cheese burger that someone dropped on the ground, does not mean that I am therefore going to go McD's and get one for my reps...
> 
> My point! Nylon is not necessary for an Iguana to survive, thrive or climb... It provides no mental stimulation, no source of food and certainly no vitamins... What it does provide is risk........
> 
> Therefore if it provides a risk, that may or may not be high, as has been argues that it is low, does it really matter? IMO no it does not, its a risk that really is unnecessary
> 
> 
> Sometimes I make a point and I try not to explain to much into it.... I do feel quite strongly on matters like this... The viv looks good though, not criticising anything else about it, just to make that clear...


But it would only be a risk if it is assesed as one, it is still up to the owner to make that judgement.

Just on a personal note I am not arguing either point because I can see both sides and I trust Steve completely I am merely just pointing out some thoughts on the matter so both sides can be looked at.

Mate I really do have alot of respect for what your saying but....

I feel that the iguana may benefit from the colour stimulation, if you have seen some of Mr Bint's past videos on youtube he does explain that in a much better way. It would offer a grip if the wood and branches were striped down.

I am not sure about the difference between rope and nylon, it looks the same thing to me.

I do have to say, that the plastic mesh stuff you can get in garden centers could pose a risk if a baby iguana got it's claw stuck in between one of the wire parts but it is a very low risk to say the least.

Also it is probibly no different to using towels as substrate and cuddly toys for breeding season (or socks), they will all eventually end up with loose threads pointing out all over, time and of course those are risks, but if it is assesed as a risk by the owner and the obviouse hazard is removed it becomes a minimal risk.

I also like what some people have done with baby iguanas and using milk crates.

My only concern I have to say with using rope (nylon) what the hell ever is the humidity issue? I assume material things like that can harbor bacteria in moist conditions? (Steve can you educate here because I haven't found anything on it but I assume it is still the same thing)

There are accidents and preventible ones, if it is seen as a risk by the owner and then nothing is done about it, then something happens well that is their falt! but I see it as a very low risk just like the whole substrate thing.

Lets take this anaology

you left your child in a room alone and they managed to climb on the sofa and fall off whilst you were gone.

This is more appropriate because (a) the sofa (rope/nylon) were assumed to be harmless (b) the assumption is logical because iguanas don't usually hurt themselves on rope(or in this case nylon) and sofas don't usually harm young children.

I think this is one of those cases where you can accept it or you can't.
As said though I am none the wiser of nylon and rope, they both look the same thing to me.


I would also take the oppurtunity to say if I was advised by steve to remove something I would really consider it, he does know his stuff, I just can't see the actual problem other than the humidity issue personally.
The choice is yours mattin mate, but I do like what you have done to say the least.

By the way peeps here is some of those ones I was telling you about, whether they were rope or nylon is beyond me.

For me Personally I like the whole trelice, plastic mesh and branch theme with plants dotted around.


How to Stimulate an iguana?
*A*
*LIST OF THINGS TO ENTERTAIN YOUR IGUANA:*

*Entertainment: Terrible important and necessary to relieve stress and restore the iguana's joie de vivre. quote wildheart.: victory:*

Pictures placed onto the walls, painted pictures and or, plants.
Pictures of other animals, may stress them out and pictures of food may confuse.

(wildheart quote)
You can also place *rolled up socks* on the ledge, apparently they love the feel of it. My boy just love laying on his pillow.



> - *Large rubber cat or horse grooming brushes* that are too sturdy for the ig to eat a piece of - smell interesting, nice colours, good to bite or sit on.
> 
> - Visible but not accessible *non-threatening animals*, like a bowl of gold fish or birds at a bird-feeder. My iguana LOVES watching the birds.
> 
> - *Food that is presented in a different fashion* than usual: Pots of homegrown grasses, rolling grapes, and other curious, edible things. (I plant seeds in pots and when the seedlings are about 3-5 cm high, I hide it in his room. He ALWAYS find it.)
> 
> - *Games* for older iguanas, such as "follow the rope around."
> 
> - *Jungle gym of ropes or wood*; milk crates for small iguanas.
> 
> - Other things that appeal to the senses (especially vision), or things to climb on or go through.
> 
> Some place safe to *dig and swim*. Just be prepared to have a dirty ig afterwards.
> 
> Forest loves the fast movement of playstation games and sit the whole time with me or Craig when we play. He LOVES Nascar games.
> 
> Plants, I think it is best if you introduce them to it while they are still small. They will taste it and realize that it taste like gaga and then simply grow up with it. I had plants in forest's cage since he was 5
> days old and today he just walk around the plants and go straight for the pot plants with the seedlings in it. They are definitely not stupid, yes they do eat strange stuff so make sure you dont have things lying around. Make sure the plants are big and well secured and your iguana wont be able to swallow it.
> 
> *Iguana Vision*
> 
> - Iguanas see colours more vividly than humans.
> - They do not see well at night or dim light.
> - They can detect ultraviolet light which we cant.
> - They can see anything we can plus ultraviolet.
> - Iguanas have limited depth perception.
> - They are fearless jumpers because they can not accurately judge distance.
> - Iguanas have one-eyed vision, they will tilt their head to one side to get a
> better view. Hold food etc. from the side and not the front of his head.
> - The eye is a stimulus to an iguana.
> - They close both eyes when they truly enjoy an experience
> 
> 
> *Iguana Spikes Function*
> by
> Dominick Giorgianni
> 
> *Iguana Spikes - What is their function?*
> 
> *1) Thermo-regulatory Function*
> 
> a. Similar to the function of the dewlap, the spikes contain tiny blood vessels and actually have a blood flow. Circulating blood so close to the surface of the skin enables the spikes to cool the blood and therefore cool the body if necessary. So, it is reasonable to assume that they can and do act as an
> effective radiator, collecting and disseminating heat like a biological solar panel.
> 
> *2) Aesthetics and Display Functions*
> 
> a. Just like an extended dewlap or lateral compression, when the Iguana chooses to make itself appear larger, the spikes are stood upright. This gives the appearance of a much larger Iguana outline in an attempt to intimidate a rival or predator.
> 
> *3) Camouflage Function*
> 
> The spikes may very well act as a device to break up the Iguanas outline while in the trees (being some Iguanas are arboreal by nature), therefore helping to camouflage the Iguana from predators.
> 
> *4) Mating Function*
> 
> a. The spikes could be part of the mating display function. An Iguana engaged in a mating dance will upright the spikes creating a bigger, more dominant look to impress the females, and drive away rival males.
> 
> *5) Defensive Function*
> 
> The spikes could be part of a defence system which, while creating a larger outline fool the predator into thinking it has something to hold onto, when in fact a bite to the spikes would allow the Iguana time to escape with minor injuries. Also, the very sight of the spikes may help the Iguana fool the predator into thinking they will be injured if they try to attack the sharp, pointy creature (a porcupine effect, if you will).
> 
> *6) Just Because Factor*
> 
> Last, but certainly no less important. Maybe the spikes are there because our Creator wanted them to be. As pointed out to me on many occasions, some questions simply have no answers.
> 
> Also, important to note, many in the Iguanidae family have no spikes or dewlaps. So, perhaps the species we are so familiar with Iguana iguana, developed this trait to help them cope with their particular place on the planet.


^^Not saying I personally agree with all of the above but still there is alot of truth and goodness in it. 

As said though I am not familiar with the fabric materials I just assumed they were both the same.: victory:

I thought that might interest some peeps however.
I found it remarkibly interesting.


and ah krap! the pics haven't came up! argh!


----------



## buddylouis

^^^^^ any further info on this from iguanaquinn for a balanced view.

Personally i'd lean to rope being a good thing (used sensiblely) from what i know upto now.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

buddylouis said:


> ^^^^^ any further info on this from iguanaquinn for a balanced view.
> 
> Personally i'd lean to rope being a good thing (used sensiblely) from what i know upto now.


 
Yeah, He is working alot at the moment I am sure he will share some more thoughts in time 

I have posted a discussion on the green iguana society's discussion boards to get a collection of thoughts on it, because nothing came up in the search engine, so it should be good to hear a couple of views on it.


----------



## buddylouis

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Yeah, He is working alot at the moment I am sure he will share some more thoughts in time
> 
> I have posted a discussion on the green iguana society's discussion boards to get a collection of thoughts on it, because nothing came up in the search engine, so it should be good to hear a couple of views on it.


Agreed mate :2thumb:


----------



## riopet

*Custom maker for Iguana ?*

I've just got my baby iguana and I know it will be a while before I need a large home for him/her but I plan on getting a palace :lol2: well the best I can get! A local reptile store does suppy large ones for iggys but he mentioned he knew someone who custom built them and they would be far more suitable than a commercial one. I wondered if there was anyone on here that did that?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

riopet said:


> I've just got my baby iguana and I know it will be a while before I need a large home for him/her but I plan on getting a palace :lol2: well the best I can get! A local reptile store does suppy large ones for iggys but he mentioned he knew someone who custom built them and they would be far more suitable than a commercial one. I wondered if there was anyone on here that did that?


Volly builds vivs! some damn nice ones too.
a few viv builders on here if you post in the equipment classifieds.
Some really good ones too.


He may well be doing me another when we move.


----------



## riopet

*Iguanas are amazing*

I could spend hours reading the posts on here esp, iguana and chameleons. So much to learn and understand regards them both but just reading that list of iguana stimulants etc by sal is riviting! Iggy is a lifetime experience :notworthy:


----------



## riopet

*Iggy Vivs*

I will go through all the posts and have a look for some pics to get a design idea then look him up :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

riopet said:


> I could spend hours reading the posts on here esp, iguana and chameleons. So much to learn and understand regards them both but just reading that list of iguana stimulants etc by sal is riviting! Iggy is a lifetime experience :notworthy:


 

The iguana stimulation and mental health activities was not actually written by me I might add, I have my own, I just don't want to place it onto the forum just yet.
I am trying to prove some of them with pics but this will take time.

Iguana stimulation and mental health is something I feel strongly about!
simple little things can help keep things good mentally for an iguana, I mean sitting in a room with nothing but a chair is no good to us? so why should it be for an animal?


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Don't worry folks, I am still here, just been busy... I will commet soon enough, just need a few mins of time to get some things out the way first! Got people in my work bursting me for stuff. Was ill for a few days so catching up on things.......


----------



## stungy

*New additions Ctnesaura Enyliosaurus*

Morning all I just thought I'd show you all a pic or two ov my new little guys.They are a sexed pair ov desert spiny tailed iguana's.They are very flighty but once out in your hand they are as calm as anything,I didn't manage to get a pic ov the male on his own but I'll post one when theyv'e settled in .The names so far are Nutless and Got nuts they probably wont stick its just when the girl in the shop was showing me the bulges my mate came out with ''bless him he's nutless''so i think that will stick for the female but the jury is out on the male so any one has any sug on a name for him that would ge great so here are the pics enjoy,


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Salazare Slytherin said:


> But it would only be a risk if it is assesed as one, it is still up to the owner to make that judgement.
> 
> Just on a personal note I am not arguing either point because I can see both sides and I trust Steve completely I am merely just pointing out some thoughts on the matter so both sides can be looked at.
> 
> Mate I really do have alot of respect for what your saying but....
> 
> I feel that the iguana may benefit from the colour stimulation, if you have seen some of Mr Bint's past videos on youtube he does explain that in a much better way. It would offer a grip if the wood and branches were striped down.
> 
> I am not sure about the difference between rope and nylon, it looks the same thing to me.
> 
> I do have to say, that the plastic mesh stuff you can get in garden centers could pose a risk if a baby iguana got it's claw stuck in between one of the wire parts but it is a very low risk to say the least.
> 
> Also it is probibly no different to using towels as substrate and cuddly toys for breeding season (or socks), they will all eventually end up with loose threads pointing out all over, time and of course those are risks, but if it is assesed as a risk by the owner and the obviouse hazard is removed it becomes a minimal risk.
> 
> I also like what some people have done with baby iguanas and using milk crates.
> 
> My only concern I have to say with using rope (nylon) what the hell ever is the humidity issue? I assume material things like that can harbor bacteria in moist conditions? (Steve can you educate here because I haven't found anything on it but I assume it is still the same thing)
> 
> There are accidents and preventible ones, if it is seen as a risk by the owner and then nothing is done about it, then something happens well that is their falt! but I see it as a very low risk just like the whole substrate thing.
> 
> Lets take this anaology
> 
> you left your child in a room alone and they managed to climb on the sofa and fall off whilst you were gone.
> 
> This is more appropriate because (a) the sofa (rope/nylon) were assumed to be harmless (b) the assumption is logical because iguanas don't usually hurt themselves on rope(or in this case nylon) and sofas don't usually harm young children.
> 
> I think this is one of those cases where you can accept it or you can't.
> As said though I am none the wiser of nylon and rope, they both look the same thing to me.
> 
> 
> I would also take the oppurtunity to say if I was advised by steve to remove something I would really consider it, he does know his stuff, I just can't see the actual problem other than the humidity issue personally.
> The choice is yours mattin mate, but I do like what you have done to say the least.
> 
> By the way peeps here is some of those ones I was telling you about, whether they were rope or nylon is beyond me.
> 
> For me Personally I like the whole trelice, plastic mesh and branch theme with plants dotted around.
> 
> 
> How to Stimulate an iguana?
> *A*
> *LIST OF THINGS TO ENTERTAIN YOUR IGUANA:*
> 
> *Entertainment: Terrible important and necessary to relieve stress and restore the iguana's joie de vivre. quote wildheart.: victory:*
> 
> Pictures placed onto the walls, painted pictures and or, plants.
> Pictures of other animals, may stress them out and pictures of food may confuse.
> 
> (wildheart quote)
> You can also place *rolled up socks* on the ledge, apparently they love the feel of it. My boy just love laying on his pillow.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Not saying I personally agree with all of the above but still there is alot of truth and goodness in it.
> 
> As said though I am not familiar with the fabric materials I just assumed they were both the same.: victory:
> 
> I thought that might interest some peeps however.
> I found it remarkibly interesting.
> 
> 
> and ah krap! the pics haven't came up! argh!


*
The plastic that I always use is the hard plastic, I never use soft plastics with any animals. For example 100's of seagulls are killed by can holders, plastic bags, etc..... Now understandably this is not within a controlled environment, which could be argued that plastics within vivs are a controlled variable.... But the rope that has been used frays easily and I don't believe that the colour stimulation of using such rope is worth the risk that it poses!

Colour stimulation can be anything, why not paint the inside of the viv?? Nontoxic, very little risk and provides visual stimulation! I am certain that an iguana in the wild will encounter a stripped branch or two. If grip is a problem etch the branches.....

The nylon rope as has as humidity goes will be fine, it is water resistant, oil resistant and pretty much everything resistant. That is not my issue at all, in that sense it is actually quite useful. But the problem is it frays easily if it is not very good quality!

Natural rope, such as hemp rope, may not actually be as good in this respect, as it will retain bacteria more efficiently. But there is a reason that rope is not commonly used in vivariums, it’s not that suitable! Please anyone enlighten me if any of you have seen an Iguana or any other reptile swinging from rope in the wild! On the other hand has anyone seen a monkey? Rope is far more suitable for mammals, with thumbs! 

As far as the famous green teddy, cushion, sock etc., yes of course they get ruined, but these should be replaced often, also they are with the Iguana for a very limited time frame. They are also not FIXED in place, so if a toe gets caught the worst that will happen is the take the toy with them when they walk.

If an Iguana gets spooked and runs, whilst on rope they could get a toe caught in a loop and if it does not break it could break the leg of the Iguana! In my estimation this is not a good thing, especially knowing how easily an Iguana can be spooked!!!

To be fair as far as stimulation goes, the Iguana should have enough stimulation outside the vivarium without the need for adding stimuli to the viv (within reason of course). But I treat Iguana's like dogs, plenty of love and attention and lots of respect.... If you don't intend on giving an Iguana the time and attention that you would a dog then don't get one!!!*


----------



## scotty667

I haven't read this thread right through cause it's 121 page's long but does anyone with iguana's have any advice on set up's for baby red iguana as i have seen one in my local reptile store and have been thinking about one for a while now obviously i have done reasearch for a long time now but different care sheet's say different size tank's but i would like to know from someone who has a baby an maybe an adult size tank

Thank's Scott
:2thumb:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

scotty667 said:


> I haven't read this thread right through cause it's 121 page's long but does anyone with iguana's have any advice on set up's for baby red iguana as i have seen one in my local reptile store and have been thinking about one for a while now obviously i have done reasearch for a long time now but different care sheet's say different size tank's but i would like to know from someone who has a baby an maybe an adult size tank
> 
> Thank's Scott
> :2thumb:


Salz and I have an Iguana care sheet in the care sheet section, have a good read through that and if you need anymore info then ask on here.

It will end up us posting all the same info again lol.....

Found the link: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/666807-iguana-caresheet.html


----------



## scotty667

Iguanaquinn said:


> Salz and I have an Iguana care sheet in the care sheet section, have a good read through that and if you need anymore info then ask on here.
> 
> It will end up us posting all the same info again lol.....
> 
> Found the link: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/666807-iguana-caresheet.html


 Ok cheer's:no1:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

To conclude my end part of the discussion and what peoples views are on the whole matter, here is the thread I posted.

I found this image.



> Iguana at Dreher Park Zoo in West Palm Beach. Darn things can’t wait for you to drop a french fry, although I admit they are kind of cool-looking.


I included the quote the above to show the oppurtunistic side lol.








Redirect Notice

Hopefully people can come to there own conclusion, as for rope not being seen with wild iguanas, that is a good argument, but they are oppurtunistic in a few ways, taking advantages of there surroundings in any way that they can.

Here is the GIS thread I made.
Green Iguana Society Message Board
Just for a collection of other thoughts, one member disagrees 2 members agree so it would be interesting to see if it gets any more views and input.

I made the thread just for a collection of other like minded peoples thoughts, not to prove or disprove anything, and more to the point I was interested.

I think it is just something where you can agree with it or you can't.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Salazare Slytherin said:


> To conclude my end part of the discussion and what peoples views are on the whole matter, here is the thread I posted.
> 
> I found this image.
> 
> 
> I included the quote the above to show the oppurtunistic side lol.
> image
> Redirect Notice
> 
> Hopefully people can come to there own conclusion, as for rope not being seen with wild iguanas, that is a good argument, but they are oppurtunistic in a few ways, taking advantages of there surroundings in any way that they can.
> 
> Here is the GIS thread I made.
> Green Iguana Society Message Board
> Just for a collection of other thoughts, one member disagrees 2 members agree so it would be interesting to see if it gets any more views and input.
> 
> I made the thread just for a collection of other like minded peoples thoughts, not to prove or disprove anything, and more to the point I was interested.
> 
> I think it is just something where you can agree with it or you can't.


 If you notice that the rope is tightly weaved therefore the chance of it snagging will be reduced, but as time goes by this will be torn to shreds....

just not worth it, there are plenty of other materials out there that are far more suitable.... For example I use trellis....

No real reason to provide rope except from personal preference, but my personal preference is not to, as I believe that there are far more suitable materials that safer, provide just as much stimulation and more closely match the natural environment of Iguana's/reptiles in general...

As I have always maintained we are playing god in these situations and it is our duty to not only provide the appropriate care for our reptiles, but we MUST also maintain their safety to the best of our ability!

Basically who are we to say that rope is suitable for Iguana's, they do not encounter it in the wild, but they may encounter it in captivity due to OUR perceptions of what is good for them. But human perception is exactly that, it's a perception..... We are far more intellectually developed than what an Iguana is, out brain develops with emotions, rational thought processes empathy. All that we can do is perceive what may be good for an Iguana, but this does not mean that we are correct in what we are doing and providing!

We are adapting our products to make something more entertaining for an Iguana, but I have never come across an iguana with depression in the wild. They live in areas that provides them with all the stimulation that they need. So I believe that it is duty to replicate this, I am not saying go build a rain forest. What I am saying is that provide them with the most natural environment possible, give them plenty of care and attention and don’t try assume that certain things are going to be good for them. They know best, not us! If they wanted to use rope they would live and climb on naturally forming rope…… They use trees! They swim, they live on sand, and they live on grass……..

If I am using any sort of hanging things, I tend to use chain and wrap it in Ivy or something similar…. I also tend to use this for aesthetics and not for the purpose of climbing…


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Iguanaquinn said:


> If you notice that the rope is tightly weaved therefore the chance of it snagging will be reduced, but as time goes by this will be tore to shreds....
> 
> just not worth it, there are plenty of other materials out there that are far more suitable.... For example I use trellis....
> 
> No real reason to provide rope except from personal preference, but my personal preference is not to, as I believe that there are far more sutable materials that safer, provide just as much stimualtion and more closley match the natural enviroment of Iguana's/reptiles in general...
> 
> As I have always maintained we are playing god in these situations and it is our duty to not only provide the appropraite care for our reptiles, but we MUST aslo maintain their saftey to the best of our ability!


 
Thats cool mate  I like individual thinking, following one another and spouting the same crap at every given oppurtunity is seen far too much on this forum, disagreeing and offering other suggestions is good, it builds a collection of thoughts for other people to draw conclusions.

If that is what you beleive and the conclusion you have came too that is great 

I also use trellis, I also use it on the back of my water dragon viv, it serves 2 purposes, something to climb on and something to easily weave the plants in and out of.

I am glad you pointed it out, I engage in these discussions to help improve my own learning and I bare it in mind.: victory:

Therefore I may think differently about nylon rope now but my thoughts still stand the same on rope itself, why anyone would have rope loose is beyond me?


----------



## Iguanaquinn

I look at my cat scrathing post and I can see what happens to tightly rung rope.....

My cats just destroy scratcing posts, I have also seen them having claws being caught in it....

Dare I say they have more dexterity than what an Iguana has!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Does anyone keep Cuban rock iguanas?
I have just been reading into them.

God they are awesome!


----------



## DavieB

Well my lovely female (ahem) Iguana Goblin has started growing a lovely set of Jowels and protruding waxy femoral pores  

Yay I get a big head Iguana lol. Something even bigger for the neighbours to look confused at as they pass the window lol


----------



## Iguanaquinn

DavieB said:


> Well my lovely female (ahem) Iguana Goblin has started growing a lovely set of Jowels and protruding waxy femoral pores
> 
> Yay I get a big head Iguana lol. Something even bigger for the neighbours to look confused at as they pass the window lol


Female Iguana??.......

Your female may just have a pair of nuts!


----------



## DavieB

Iguanaquinn said:


> Female Iguana??.......
> 
> Your female may just have a pair of nuts!


Thats what the (ahem) was for lol. 

Quite happy I have a male. :2thumb:

I put her, er I mean him at around 25 months old so it is around the right time to find out. I've been calling him a he/she for the last few months anyway, had a feeling the vet was wrong before.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

DavieB said:


> Thats what the (ahem) was for lol.
> 
> Quite happy I have a male. :2thumb:


 
This is why I tell people, vet's are not usually right when it comes to sexing iguanas at that age lol.

Males are awesome mate, many congrats.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

DavieB said:


> Thats what the (ahem) was for lol.
> 
> Quite happy I have a male. :2thumb:


Lol great congrats.... You mayalso enjoy mopping up :censor: during the breeding season too....

Mind just give him a :censor: sock.... Not the same one you use though lol.....


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Iguanaquinn said:


> Lol great congrats.... You mayalso enjoy mopping up :censor: during the breeding season too....
> 
> Mind just give him a :censor: sock.... Not the same one you use though lol.....


 
I just blurted my coffee all over the computer.!


----------



## DavieB

The mrs was looking forward to not having a breeding season lol. 

I have left him alone for the last couple of months as taming was not working out too well. I'm going to start again he is just so timid it makes it hard, really scared fo contact, get too close he scarpers never attacks just runs away.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

DavieB said:


> The mrs was looking forward to not having a breeding season lol.
> 
> I have left him alone for the last couple of months as taming was not working out too well. I'm going to start again he is just so timid it makes it hard, really scared fo contact, get too close he scarpers never attacks just runs away.


 
Perhaps you could try a different approach?
Rather than trying methods like handfeeding to start off with , go into the enclosure slowly mate?

Show the iguana your hands, but don't touch him, just show him.
Each and every time you go in to do maintenance etc try and move a little closer to him each time, but not making contact at first.

Then move onto the hand feeds as he gets more comfortible with your hand being close to him?

Some peeps have had some good results with that one too?
Maybey worth a shot if he is stressing easily.: victory:


----------



## buddylouis

Mmmmm on the fence with the whole rope thing now :blowup:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

buddylouis said:


> Mmmmm on the fence with the whole rope thing now :blowup:


 
I still like the rope idea personally, I just feel a little effort goes a long way.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I still like the rope idea personally, I just feel a little effort goes a long way.


Yeah a little effort does... So there is no need to use rope lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Iguanaquinn said:


> Yeah a little effort does... So there is no need to use rope lol


 

But there is if you want the intention to be just that!:whistling2:
Zoos quite succesfully use rope, plastic tunnells, branches, even hammoks in some cases? 

Who has seen a wild iguana on a hammok? or inside a manmade plastic tunnell?

You can do all kinds with many imprivsations.
I still wouldn't have a problem using rope to offer climbing, or to tie branches toghther, or if I wanted too I would fix it tightly just like the pic I posted up.

So the effort that goes into that would be well worth using rope:lol2:
:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na: as said I THINK we must just agree to disagree here.


----------



## buddylouis

Countless animals kept in captivity benefit from thing that aren't encountered in the wild by the said species, so i suppose its down to the individual keeper to decide how it could be used safely and assess the risks and decide whether the benifits would outweigh the risks. :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

buddylouis said:


> Countless animals kept in captivity benefit from thing that aren't encountered in the wild by the said species, so i suppose its down to the individual keeper to decide how it could be used safely and assess the risks and decide whether the benifits would outweigh the risks. :2thumb:


 
You know what mate!
that is going in my signature at some point.:no1:

Nicely summarised.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

How many keepers give the space that a zoo is able to provid, therefore risk becomes minimal as they are not so confined to smaller spaces where they feel more panicked...

:whistling2:

Sorry but a zoo enviroment really is not a valid argument... :whistling2:

Of course with all due respect


----------



## Iguanaquinn

buddylouis said:


> Countless animals kept in captivity benefit from thing that aren't encountered in the wild by the said species, so i suppose its down to the individual keeper to decide how it could be used safely and assess the risks and decide whether the benefits would outweigh the risks. :2thumb:


Well this point once again can be argued, do you think that it is right to keep Killer Whales in small tanks and get them to perform circus tricks? this is done in the name of enrichment? I don't I think that this is actually benefiting the animals in any way shape or from! I would argue that this is exploitation of an animal.......

Which brings me back to original point.... We as humans have a natural want for control, we feel the need to cage animals for our own enrichment, really at heart most keepers do things that are aesthetically pleasing, not for the welfare of the animal. We try to provide (what we believe is best) the most suitable environment.....

So we assess risk as humans, but reptiles (Iguanas) do not have the same cognitive processes, therefore are unable to assess risk to the same degree as we do.

They are fight or flight, so if it's not going to eat it, or challenge its dominance, then there is no reason to process risk.....

Sorry, but this point (although I see where you are coming from) does not summarise the debate!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Iguanaquinn said:


> How many keepers give the space that a zoo is able to provid, therefore risk becomes minimal as they are not so confined to smaller spaces where they feel more panicked...
> 
> :whistling2:
> 
> Sorry but a zoo enviroment really is not a valid argument... :whistling2:
> 
> Of course with all due respect


 
It wasn't an argument it was a source of info from a conclusion I came too.

But what is valid is that authors who have put more time, and effort into studying those animals, Kaplan, Vosjoli, R.M smith a collection of other enthusiasts and literature all who have spent more time studying and observing than any of us have on here agree it is fine, all of which have done the same thing by contacting zoos and other references included into there work, they put them into practice.

Without literature and enthusiasts to share expiriences we would not know what we do today without.

just as a quick example.
Setting up basking areas for free-roaming iguanas


> For access, igs can climb up and down vertical surfaces so you do not need to come out into the room. You can create a climber by crisscrossing 1/4-1/2" sisal rope around 1x1s, using an electric stapler to secure. Or you can cover a 12" wide board with coarse burlap or sisal rope (some artificial carpets are too slick for this), or scrap carpet (human kind). The 1x1s or board can be affixed to the underside of the shelf using L-brackets.












Now I am not saying I follow those authors to the exact, infact I don't agree with most things and methods included as a personal opinon, but the over view is they can be fine, as can substrates and other issues, but they do all agree on the most basic things which I think most of us can agree with.

The rest is up to the owner to take out the information offerd and draw a conclusion, assess the risks involved and make an informed decison based on those risks.

The argument that zoos use them and the risk becomes minimum is valid the way I perceived it, due to some enthusiasts do offer better than zoos in some cases, and still do fine and of course enthusiasts on the GIS, retptizone have offerd less and also done fine.











That iguana stimulation author I quoted a few pages back offers her iguana a better enviroment than most zoos do! has its own room free roam of the house and the garden.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/664296-iguana-room-tunnel-outdoor-cage.html

Now which ever way you perceive there work it does more good than bad

I personally see using rope as a very very low risk, more to the point I have never read anything as of yet or came across any owners who have had problems with using rope!

If I ever come across a user having such problems I may change my view, but I have just typed into google there iguana getting claw stuck in rope and apart from this thread popping up in the search engine? nothing has actually came up with reference that it is a danger on the first page, that is not to say one hasn't had the problem but I Haven't seen anythign which has led me to beleive that the risks far outweigh the benefits as buddy said.

I would also just like to quote this from the GIS and iguana accesory in housing section.

Cage Accessories



> You'll notice that the shelves are covered with carpet. Covering the shelves and climbing materials in your iguana's enclosure with indoor/outdoor carpet provides a material for the iguana to get a grip on. Carpets tend to unravel and produce dangerous hanging threads, so it is recommended that you fold the edges under and duct tape them to prevent shredding. Another option is to wrap thick, strong rope around the branches or shelves and glue it in place. This will provide your iguana with a gripping surface to aid in climbing. Keep in mind that you must be able to easily clean the shelves, so materials that can be removed and washed work best.


I will remain open minded on the whole scenario, I don't actually use rope but I did use it 3 years ago to tie branches together, in that time I didn't see anything which led me to beleive it was a risk, the iguana never botherd tasting it, the claws hooked around it, not into it, no threads and no other danger that I could see.

Admitedly it didn't last too long as it kept becomming loose.: victory:


----------



## buddylouis

Iguanaquinn said:


> Well this point once again can be argued, do you think that it is right to keep Killer Whales in small tanks and get them to perform circus tricks? this is done in the name of enrichment? I don't I think that this is actually benefiting the animals in any way shape or from! I would argue that this is exploitation of an animal.......
> 
> Which brings me back to original point.... We as humans have a natural want for control, we feel the need to cage animals for our own enrichment, really at heart most keepers do things that are aesthetically pleasing, not for the welfare of the animal. We try to provide (what we believe is best) the most suitable environment.....
> 
> So we assess risk as humans, but reptiles (Iguanas) do not have the same cognitive processes, therefore are unable to assess risk to the same degree as we do.
> 
> They are fight or flight, so if it's not going to eat it, or challenge its dominance, then there is no reason to process risk.....
> 
> Sorry, but this point (although I see where you are coming from) does not summarise the debate!


If we decide to keep any species other than human species in captivity no matter what that might be, thats the only way anybody can do it, its all about assessing risks and undergoing risk assessments for any part of keeping what essentially is a wild animal in captivity, many will argue many don't know any different. You can go right back to basics, even with keeping iguanas and i mean right back to the very basics, a vivarium or enclosure of any kind stripped back bare has its risks but we all still use them.

We put a branch high up in a enclosure, an iguana falls onto the hard surface below, in the wild it would have allsorts to break its fall, so in captivity do we not uses branches so this risk is eliminated, well simple answer is no, we don't because over time we've accepted it as a minimal risk.

How many actual incidenses of rope used sensibey becoming entangled on toes of iguanas kept in captivity are there ? I'm still to find a reliable one.

Personally i think my summary was spot on if i do say so myself, lol.


----------



## MartinMc

Here are a few pics of Tinie from recently.
























Hope you like: victory:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Salazare Slytherin said:


> It wasn't an argument it was a source of info from a conclusion I came too.
> 
> But what is valid is that authors who have put more time, and effort into studying those animals, Kaplan, Vosjoli, R.M smith a collection of other enthusiasts and literature all who have spent more time studying and observing than any of us have on here agree it is fine, all of which have done the same thing by contacting zoos and other references included into there work, they put them into practice.
> 
> Without literature and enthusiasts to share expiriences we would not know what we do today without.
> 
> just as a quick example.
> Setting up basking areas for free-roaming iguanas
> 
> 
> image
> 
> Now I am not saying I follow those authors to the exact, infact I don't agree with most things and methods included as a personal opinon, but the over view is they can be fine, as can substrates and other issues, but they do all agree on the most basic things which I think most of us can agree with.
> 
> The rest is up to the owner to take out the information offerd and draw a conclusion, assess the risks involved and make an informed decison based on those risks.
> 
> The argument that zoos use them and the risk becomes minimum is valid the way I perceived it, due to some enthusiasts do offer better than zoos in some cases, and still do fine and of course enthusiasts on the GIS, retptizone have offerd less and also done fine.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> That iguana stimulation author I quoted a few pages back offers her iguana a better enviroment than most zoos do! has its own room free roam of the house and the garden.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/664296-iguana-room-tunnel-outdoor-cage.html
> 
> Now which ever way you perceive there work it does more good than bad
> 
> I personally see using rope as a very very low risk, more to the point I have never read anything as of yet or came across any owners who have had problems with using rope!
> 
> If I ever come across a user having such problems I may change my view, but I have just typed into google there iguana getting claw stuck in rope and apart from this thread popping up in the search engine? nothing has actually came up with reference that it is a danger on the first page, that is not to say one hasn't had the problem but I Haven't seen anythign which has led me to beleive that the risks far outweigh the benefits as buddy said.
> 
> I would also just like to quote this from the GIS and iguana accesory in housing section.
> 
> Cage Accessories
> 
> 
> 
> I will remain open minded on the whole scenario, I don't actually use rope but I did use it 3 years ago to tie branches together, in that time I didn't see anything which led me to beleive it was a risk, the iguana never botherd tasting it, the claws hooked around it, not into it, no threads and no other danger that I could see.
> 
> Admitedly it didn't last too long as it kept becomming loose.: victory:



A free roaming Iguana is a different scenario to one being within a viv.... They have far more room, therefore the risk is minimised.

As far as google goes, well it google has 100's of variables and often people need to optimise pages in order for them to even list... This included meta tags, headers, indexing, content repetition, pictures tend not to get listed and much much more..... So it is unlikley that anything will come up..

think about under reporting also.... People are embarrassed about these things happening, therefore they do not like to boast failures, people never like to admit what they have failed at, but love telling people what they have had success in.

So chances of you finding the problems of using rope are pretty slim.....

Ha ha we could go on all day...

I don't like it, you don't mind..... Similar to our using mesh in the viv debate. You say that there has been many successes, I say that it is not suitable..... : victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Iguanaquinn said:


> A free roaming Iguana is a different scenario to one being within a viv.... They have far more room, therefore the risk is minimised.
> 
> As far as google goes, well it google has 100's of variables and often people need to optimise pages in order for them to even list... This included meta tags, headers, indexing, content repetition, pictures tend not to get listed and much much more..... So it is unlikley that anything will come up..
> 
> think about under reporting also.... People are embarrassed about these things happening, therefore they do not like to boast failures, people never like to admit what they have failed at, but love telling people what they have had success in.
> 
> So chances of you finding the problems of using rope are pretty slim.....
> 
> Ha ha we could go on all day...
> 
> I don't like it, you don't mind..... Similar to our using mesh in the viv debate. You say that there has been many successes, I say that it is not suitable..... : victory:


I understand google is not the most reliable source of information I just typed it in to see if anything would actually come up because it isn't the most reliable it is the only source which can be offerd through the internet.

The only thing I can say is not to just look at the sources I listed, look into the sources I listed AND their references of information too, that is the only way people can find the answers they seek, fused with peoples views to draw a conclusion, if peeps see it as a risk it is not wrong to not use it, if people don't then it is not wrong to not use it.

This has been a good debate to say the least, and it is always worth it if we learn something from it.:2thumb:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

buddylouis said:


> If we decide to keep any species other than human species in captivity no matter what that might be, thats the only way anybody can do it, its all about assessing risks and undergoing risk assessments for any part of keeping what essentially is a wild animal in captivity, many will argue many don't know any different. You can go right back to basics, even with keeping iguanas and i mean right back to the very basics, a vivarium or enclosure of any kind stripped back bare has its risks but we all still use them.
> 
> We put a branch high up in a enclosure, an iguana falls onto the hard surface below, in the wild it would have allsorts to break its fall, so in captivity do we not uses branches so this risk is eliminated, well simple answer is no, we don't because over time we've accepted it as a minimal risk.
> 
> How many actual incidenses of rope used sensibey becoming entangled on toes of iguanas kept in captivity are there ? I'm still to find a reliable one.
> 
> Personally i think my summary was spot on if i do say so myself, lol.


Of course you are entitled to, but Iguanas have evolved to be able to take knocks , bumps and falls, they have not evolved to be able to to use rope or they would have thumbs... Humans assess the world differently to animals, what we see as threat they do not, they have no understanding of the threats that we put in their enviroment. When assessing their environment (viv) we should study the natural environment that they live and provide this as best to our ability.... 


Just my ethos of keeping reptiles to be fair, I also like having a good debate...:2thumb:

I understand where you were coming from, but it's a far to complex subject to sumarise in such a short sentence.... Did not mean to offend :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## buddylouis

Iguanaquinn said:


> Of course you are entitled to, but Iguanas have evolved to be able to take knocks , bumps and falls, they have not evolved to be able to to use rope or they would have thumbs... Humans assess the world differently to animals, what we see as threat they do not, they have no understanding of the threats that we put in their enviroment. When assessing their environment (viv) we should study the natural environment that they live and provide this as best to our ability....
> 
> 
> Just my ethos of keeping reptiles to be fair, I also like having a good debate...:2thumb:
> 
> I understand where you were coming from, but it's a far to complex subject to sumarise in such a short sentence.... Did not mean to offend :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


No offence taken mate, we don't learn anything without debate :2thumb:

I'm a firm beleiver that without change or trying new tecniques how will we ever know if a captive animal will benifit from something it doesn't encounter in the wild, afterall very few of our captive animals have become accustomed to living in the wild. Thats were assessing the risks before trying something new comes in, just because a animal doesn't encounter something in the wild doesn't neccessarily mean it wouldn't benifit from it in captivity.

I do agree we should do our best to replicate the environment that they'd encounter in the wild but if we can also improve there wellbeing by adding things not encountered in the wild then surely that must be a positive. 

For a basic example, if an iguana wasn't stimulated by climbing a safe piece of rope would it do it in the first place ? So who are we to decide if it isn't stimulated in any way from something, if its offered, if its safe and if its used surely that tells us its a positive ?

Anyway we could keep going on and on with this one, its been a good debate IMO, still firmly on the fence with the rope thing and if i did decide to use it i would now have to think very carefully as to where and how it could be used :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Another discussion?

Came to my attention on msn.

Are iguanas rescued as much as what they were?
I feel they are not, more and more people have began to research their animals, use forums, read sources, and more and more people have stoped feeding animal proteins and the like, which usually contributed to the health problems associated, with what the owners then relised they could not deal with.

MBD, dehydration, traped urates, paralysis, agession/defensive, eggbinding, malnutrition.
enclosure sizes etc.
More and more people are learning what they can expect from an iguana, looking back by 10 years +.

A rescue I was in touch with in the NE has not seen an iguana come through their door for nearly comming up to 3 years now.

This can only be a good thing, of course I know some iguanas do still end up rescued but it does seem that there seems to be less rescues at the moment.

More people are not so keen to dump or release, but will sell the animal.
Some pet shops will quiz potential owners ( the one I worked in did and not just for iguanas)

It seems that bearded dragons are the most commonly rescued animal at the moment.
The bearded dragon is phased with the exact same thing the iguana was, the iguana was once the most widely kept reptile, these days it is bearded dragons, we know that now the iguana was not the best beginner animal to start out with, is this going to be the case of the bearded dragon in another 20+ years from now?

Just like the iguana, the bearded dragons nutritional needs are not as simple as what it is made out to be?

What do other people feel and think?

I know some rescues do still take in iguanas, like mine came from a rescue, and they probibly are still rescued alot, but the point is it seems they are not rescued as nearly as much as what they were only a few years ago.

Is this proof forums, websites, literature is working. 
I feel yes.


----------



## buddylouis

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Another discussion?
> 
> Came to my attention on msn.
> 
> Are iguanas rescued as much as what they were?
> I feel they are not, more and more people have began to research their animals, use forums, read sources, and more and more people have stoped feeding animal proteins and the like, which usually contributed to the health problems associated, with what the owners then relised they could not deal with.
> 
> MBD, dehydration, traped urates, paralysis, agession/defensive, eggbinding, malnutrition.
> enclosure sizes etc.
> More and more people are learning what they can expect from an iguana, looking back by 10 years +.
> 
> A rescue I was in touch with in the NE has not seen an iguana come through their door for nearly comming up to 3 years now.
> 
> This can only be a good thing, of course I know some iguanas do still end up rescued but it does seem that there seems to be less rescues at the moment.
> 
> More people are not so keen to dump or release, but will sell the animal.
> Some pet shops will quiz potential owners ( the one I worked in did and not just for iguanas)
> 
> It seems that bearded dragons are the most commonly rescued animal at the moment.
> The bearded dragon is phased with the exact same thing the iguana was, the iguana was once the most widely kept reptile, these days it is bearded dragons, we know that now the iguana was not the best beginner animal to start out with, is this going to be the case of the bearded dragon in another 20+ years from now?
> 
> Just like the iguana, the bearded dragons nutritional needs are not as simple as what it is made out to be?
> 
> What do other people feel and think?
> 
> I know some rescues do still take in iguanas, like mine came from a rescue, and they probibly are still rescued alot, but the point is it seems they are not rescued as nearly as much as what they were only a few years ago.
> 
> Is this proof forums, websites, literature is working.
> I feel yes.


In short, i feel yes.

I also think more reptile shops are becoming more responsible when it comes to iguanas, which is great :2thumb:

Over the years, i waited a long long time, many years to actually take the plunge but rep shop staffs attitudes to iguanas over the years have changed dramatically imho, like i say i've noticed pretty much all i visit always make sure the potential keeper is well aware of the space required and the eventual size an iguana can get to. Many shop websites now provide fairly decent information on them so the potential keeper has some idea as to what they are letting themselves into, this together with information available and the internet and the ease of access to the internet now have all contributed to less iguanas in uk rescues imo :2thumb:


----------



## scotty667

I just want to say thank's to the people who gave me the link to the care sheet and wrote it on iguana's but i just got a leopard gecko for now as i don't really want to waste my time taming it down and then sexual maturity hit's and it get's agressive and get's timid again but THANK'S ANYWAY Scott

p.s maybe in the near future for me


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

scotty667 said:


> I just want to say thank's to the people who gave me the link to the care sheet and wrote it on iguana's but i just got a leopard gecko for now as i don't really want to waste my time taming it down and then sexual maturity hit's and it get's agressive and get's timid again but THANK'S ANYWAY Scott
> 
> p.s maybe in the near future for me


 
A good step to other bigger and more challanging reptiles is to grow with others to gain confidence, their is nothing wrong in that, but I sincerely hope that you are happy with your new reptilean companion.

I myself have 2 leopard geckos, I adore and cherish them, I just find them boring, but I accept that, that is what they are lol.: victory:

There are some reptiles even I wouldn't go for because I am not confident as of yet, nor do I feel I could deal with some of them.

Know your limits is some wise words I was left with.


----------



## scotty667

Salazare Slytherin said:


> A good step to other bigger and more challanging reptiles is to grow with others to gain confidence, their is nothing wrong in that, but I sincerely hope that you are happy with your new reptilean companion.
> 
> I myself have 2 leopard geckos, I adore and cherish them, I just find them boring, but I accept that, that is what they are lol.: victory:
> 
> There are some reptiles even I wouldn't go for because I am not confident as of yet, nor do I feel I could deal with some of them.
> 
> Know your limits is some wise words I was left with.


 Yeah i know what you mean there boring as i had 2 adult's before i not nervous of iguana's i'll just get frustrated if something get's tame and then sexual maturity kick's in and the biting and whippinig again
:lol2:
p.s i was thinking of getting a chuckwalla but i just went to pet's at home and got him but some people say pet's at home are bad for reptile's


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

scotty667 said:


> Yeah i know what you mean there boring as i had 2 adult's before i not nervous of iguana's i'll just get frustrated if something get's tame and then sexual maturity kick's in and the biting and whippinig again
> :lol2:
> p.s i was thinking of getting a chuckwalla but i just went to pet's at home and got him but some people say pet's at home are bad for reptile's


 
well it comes down to personal preference, I fell out with [email protected] last year for reasons of my own, a chuckwalla can be challanging too, yet they are awesome looking things, lovemysnakes is possibly the best person to speak too about chuckwallas, she has a few.: victory:


It can get frustrating taming an iguana and then having them go ape :censor: on you, but normally it doesn't last too long, only a few months and then they go back to their normal toleratible selves if that is how they were left.


----------



## buddylouis

Salazare Slytherin said:


> It can get frustrating taming an iguana and then having them go ape :censor: on you, but normally it doesn't last too long, only a few months and then they go back to their normal toleratible selves if that is how they were left.


I got myself a little whip across the arm this evening when removing her food bowl, shes been fine all day, out a few times and sat with me, then this tonight, her moods are all over the place the last week or so, typical female :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

buddylouis said:


> I got myself a little whip across the arm this evening when removing her food bowl, shes been fine all day, out a few times and sat with me, then this tonight, her moods are all over the place the last week or so, typical female :lol2:


 
Yeah! another reason I prefer to deal with the males, mainly because their temperments are predictible whereas a female isn't oh what life is to be single.:whistling2:


----------



## scotty667

Salazare Slytherin said:


> well it comes down to personal preference, I fell out with [email protected] last year for reasons of my own, a chuckwalla can be challanging too, yet they are awesome looking things, lovemysnakes is possibly the best person to speak too about chuckwallas, she has a few.: victory:
> 
> 
> It can get frustrating taming an iguana and then having them go ape :censor: on you, but normally it doesn't last too long, only a few months and then they go back to their normal toleratible selves if that is how they were left.


 I think i will stick to what i got at the moment though and maybe in the future think about anything else as i#m only 17 today and i got 2 bearded ragon 1 leopard gecko and 3 cron's and a royal python i think that's load's at my age :lol2: but i would have more if i had my way(MUM IN CHARGE) :lol2:


----------



## ruthyg

Lol, well Stanley at the moment is tamer than ever before, voluntarily coming out of his viv on his own, and pushing at the viv doors to get out when they were shut! He still doesn't want a bath but loves chilling out in the bathroom. We reckon he's about a year old, but the boy keeps showing me his hemipenes and mixed with his urates is a .....stickier substance.....I'll say no more :blush: His appetite has dropped off a bit in the past 7-10 days, but as I've been poorly my partner's been feeding him sometimes, so it might be that. I'm wondering if he's hitting sexual maturity? Is a year a tad young? I was thinking more 18months plus? And I was expecting more aggression lol, but he's been the opposite  What do we reckon folks? False alarm? Or is my boy becoming a man?  Teehee, love him.  No red / rusty coloration though, although he does have more blue in him than he did when younger.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

scotty667 said:


> I just want to say thank's to the people who gave me the link to the care sheet and wrote it on iguana's but i just got a leopard gecko for now as i don't really want to waste my time taming it down and then sexual maturity hit's and it get's agressive and get's timid again but THANK'S ANYWAY Scott
> 
> p.s maybe in the near future for me


No problem. Iguanas are a challenge thanks for reading the sheet, feel free to comment on it: victory:


----------



## si_man306

Well...its been a tough few weeks for my green iguana yoshi 

Certainly the hardest so far in my ownership. It's a bit of a story so bear with me!

Yoshi had the tip of his tail amputated when I firsty got him, due to dry gangrene setting in at the tip. It was carried out by my local veterinary hospital under guidance from a specialist (who is some distance from me). My other half works at this vets- hence trusting them to do it. His tail fully recovered and a small part grew back although this was not pretty and never shed well, but wasn't too much of a worry.

2 weeks ago, yoshi started whipping more than usual and developed a fairly severe cut right at the tip. Initially iodining the cut, I decided to get the whole tip checked by the specialist vets (won't be naming them for now). The vet said the very tip looked dead (despite it clearly bleeding and recently growing) and that he was going to loose the tip regardless of what option we took and suggested amputating much higher up (perhaps 5-6inches?). I didn't like the sound of this but said ok. I also agreed to having a hormone implant put in to calm his behaviour in general (not that he's ever been whipping /agressive in the past) the vet said this would be his first iguana but that it was common in many other animals (monkeys, chickens etc).

After the op he was initialy fine but laster that day (at home) he started attacking the tail, biting it severely and added many lacerations. He also ripped the stitches out. In a panic I dropped his temps and turned the lights out and he calmed. During this time he was using his water bath (contained some iodine drops) a lot in/ out .

Returning to the vets the reason for attacking the tail was put down to the pain relief wearing off (so why was I encouraged to take him home?!) They re-stitched the tip and gave me antibiotics/ metacam (pain relief) for oral admin.

Now...
Initially wouldn't eat, now eating perhaps 1/4 of what he did.
Temps now increased back to normal to aid healing process
Old wounds are drying
Basking activity pretty normal but often hiding
Bath still in viv+drops iodine
Additional bites/ blood found though, more minor than initial ones
Head bobbing a lot more
Towards the tip I'm starting to see vertebrae in the tail (where bite wounds are)
Currently VERY touchy about his tail, allows petting head area but now head bobbing lots/ warns of attack when tail treated with cotton wool/ iodine.

At a complete loss now. The change in behaviour worries me hugely, as does the tail+ this implant which I don't know isn't changing the behaviour. Vet advised he'd never seen this before and to leave him to heal (stitches should fall out in shed).....any advice would be VERY welcome. So scared he'll loose the rest of this tail.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

si_man306 said:


> Well...its been a tough few weeks for my green iguana yoshi
> 
> Certainly the hardest so far in my ownership. It's a bit of a story so bear with me!
> 
> Yoshi had the tip of his tail amputated when I firsty got him, due to dry gangrene setting in at the tip. It was carried out by my local veterinary hospital under guidance from a specialist (who is some distance from me). My other half works at this vets- hence trusting them to do it. His tail fully recovered and a small part grew back although this was not pretty and never shed well, but wasn't too much of a worry.
> 
> 2 weeks ago, yoshi started whipping more than usual and developed a fairly severe cut right at the tip. Initially iodining the cut, I decided to get the whole tip checked by the specialist vets (won't be naming them for now). The vet said the very tip looked dead (despite it clearly bleeding and recently growing) and that he was going to loose the tip regardless of what option we took and suggested amputating much higher up (perhaps 5-6inches?). I didn't like the sound of this but said ok. I also agreed to having a hormone implant put in to calm his behaviour in general (not that he's ever been whipping /agressive in the past) the vet said this would be his first iguana but that it was common in many other animals (monkeys, chickens etc).
> 
> After the op he was initialy fine but laster that day (at home) he started attacking the tail, biting it severely and added many lacerations. He also ripped the stitches out. In a panic I dropped his temps and turned the lights out and he calmed. During this time he was using his water bath (contained some iodine drops) a lot in/ out .
> 
> Returning to the vets the reason for attacking the tail was put down to the pain relief wearing off (so why was I encouraged to take him home?!) They re-stitched the tip and gave me antibiotics/ metacam (pain relief) for oral admin.
> 
> Now...
> Initially wouldn't eat, now eating perhaps 1/4 of what he did.
> Temps now increased back to normal to aid healing process
> Old wounds are drying
> Basking activity pretty normal but often hiding
> Bath still in viv+drops iodine
> Additional bites/ blood found though, more minor than initial ones
> Head bobbing a lot more
> Towards the tip I'm starting to see vertebrae in the tail (where bite wounds are)
> Currently VERY touchy about his tail, allows petting head area but now head bobbing lots/ warns of attack when tail treated with cotton wool/ iodine.
> 
> At a complete loss now. The change in behaviour worries me hugely, as does the tail+ this implant which I don't know isn't changing the behaviour. Vet advised he'd never seen this before and to leave him to heal (stitches should fall out in shed).....any advice would be VERY welcome. So scared he'll loose the rest of this tail.


 
wow! that is an awful lot for your little chap to go through mate.
I am very sorry to hear he is having a hard time of it, to be honest in my opinion if it was bleeding the tail just needed to be stemmed and cleaned and then left alone, and I feel he has been overfussed by this vet.

the only thing I will say about antibiotics is be very very careful, many antibiotics were tested back in the 70's on reptiles and they only ever had the outcome of being bad, baytril being one of them, it really does confuse me slightly as to why these antibiotics which were used (had really bad outcomes are the most commonly perscribed and used by vets?

At the same time medcine is essential, and we would not be where we are today without it, I just feel vets use antibiotics for the slightest little reasons personally.

Antibiotics take a hell of alout out of reptiles, they don't just kill bad bacteria but they also kill good, this is likley to be why your iguana is not eating as much as he was the gutflora is unable to do it's job, also it could be possibly fused with the time of year?

You can buy a reptile probiotic to help encourage the good bacteria in his gut, but speak to a reptile specialist vet over the phone first, I don't think any of them would advise you not touse it, it will encourage the gut flora and good bacteria for your iguana to digest and keep his streghnth up.
Vetark Avipro Plus 100g I can give you some suggestions to try at home if all else fails? but I am really not confident with the sound of what your vet has done? I have to be honest mate.

I am at a complete loss to what to say about the behavior? I have never herd or seen of anything like what your describibing before?

Your best bet is to speak to a herp medical proffesional, and see what they have to say, I wouldn't personally be comfortible with the answer! (well I haven't seen this before but just leave him)

Your best off phoning one up, rather than going through and stressing your iguana out more because it may well be unessacery if your just after advice for now.

If I was to take a wild guess with your iguanas behavior he is probibly stressed scared and therefore peed off at everything that has happned to him, which could be part of the behavior.

take his head as a good sign, if he doesn't want you touching the tail I would just leave it for now, he knows best at the end of the day.

I am not sure if bathing with injuries is good? sometimes it is better to treat the injury, and leave it to heal by keeping it dry? I dunno how seriouse it is though.

Other than that, optimal temp, UVB, proper care and attention to the diet can help.
So keep up the good work in the mean time.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ruthyg said:


> Lol, well Stanley at the moment is tamer than ever before, voluntarily coming out of his viv on his own, and pushing at the viv doors to get out when they were shut! He still doesn't want a bath but loves chilling out in the bathroom. We reckon he's about a year old, but the boy keeps showing me his hemipenes and mixed with his urates is a .....stickier substance.....I'll say no more :blush: His appetite has dropped off a bit in the past 7-10 days, but as I've been poorly my partner's been feeding him sometimes, so it might be that. I'm wondering if he's hitting sexual maturity? Is a year a tad young? I was thinking more 18months plus? And I was expecting more aggression lol, but he's been the opposite  What do we reckon folks? False alarm? Or is my boy becoming a man?  Teehee, love him.  No red / rusty coloration though, although he does have more blue in him than he did when younger.


HAHAHAAH! lol!


at least you can find Stan.:whistling2:
Sending you a pic.


----------



## buddylouis

ruthyg said:


> Lol, well Stanley at the moment is tamer than ever before, voluntarily coming out of his viv on his own, and pushing at the viv doors to get out when they were shut! He still doesn't want a bath but loves chilling out in the bathroom. We reckon he's about a year old, but the boy keeps showing me his hemipenes and mixed with his urates is a .....stickier substance.....I'll say no more :blush: His appetite has dropped off a bit in the past 7-10 days, but as I've been poorly my partner's been feeding him sometimes, so it might be that. I'm wondering if he's hitting sexual maturity? Is a year a tad young? I was thinking more 18months plus? And I was expecting more aggression lol, but he's been the opposite  What do we reckon folks? False alarm? Or is my boy becoming a man?  Teehee, love him.  No red / rusty coloration though, although he does have more blue in him than he did when younger.


He looked very chilled out when i was there the other day, little stunner he is :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


buddylouis said:


> He looked very chilled out when i was there the other day, little stunner he is :2thumb:


 
Cool, do you guys live near one another?:2thumb:


----------



## buddylouis

:no1:


Salazare Slytherin said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> Cool, do you guys live near one another?:2thumb:


Not far mate, about 25 miles, i was round to pick up a chameleon :2thumb: The chameleon is a little star aswell :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

buddylouis said:


> :no1:
> 
> Not far mate, about 25 miles, i was round to pick up a chameleon :2thumb: The chameleon is a little star aswell :2thumb:


 
awesome!

we should all have a meet up some time, I am in Stoke On Trent.
Not far away : victory:

Be nice to meet some more peeps on here.


----------



## buddylouis

Salazare Slytherin said:


> awesome!
> 
> we should all have a meet up some time, I am in Stoke On Trent.
> Not far away : victory:
> 
> Be nice to meet some more peeps on here.


Sounds good :2thumb:

Thought you was in the amazon rain forest :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

buddylouis said:


> Sounds good :2thumb:
> 
> Thought you was in the amazon rain forest :lol2:


 
It is very hard to tell some days.:whistling2:


----------



## buddylouis

Salazare Slytherin said:


> It is very hard to tell some days.:whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## 111mattin111

got a quick question, the paint ive used to paint the top of the viv will it be safe to use, its been dry for about 2 weeks now when the heat lamp is on i think i can still smell it though, my missus thinks im just being paranoid, what do you guys think?

its a gloss enamel????


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

111mattin111 said:


> got a quick question, the paint ive used to paint the top of the viv will it be safe to use, its been dry for about 2 weeks now when the heat lamp is on i think i can still smell it though, my missus thinks im just being paranoid, what do you guys think?
> 
> its a gloss enamel????


 
Hey mate, I can't answer that, but I do know some peeps in the habitat section use vairied kinds of paint and they say most types are fine, especially after leaving it a couple of weeks?

Why not post a thread in the habitat section and see what those great peeps have to say?

They could offer more advise considering they use all kinds of stuff for their viv designs, paints, gloss, polystyreine, etc.: victory:


----------



## 111mattin111

cheers dude just put a thread up see what they say


----------



## ruthyg

Yeah, a meet up would be cool Sal, when I'm a bit better  Thanks for your nice comments buddylouis  Yeah Stan's well chilled out - he was scrabbling at the door earlier so I put dogs in kitchen and opened his doors. He just sat and looked at me like "what did you do that for? I didn't actually want to come out, I just wanted to annoy you with the noise!" lol. So what do we reckon then? Hitting the season or lurve, or is he just a mucky pup?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ruthyg said:


> Yeah, a meet up would be cool Sal, when I'm a bit better  Thanks for your nice comments buddylouis  Yeah Stan's well chilled out - he was scrabbling at the door earlier so I put dogs in kitchen and opened his doors. He just sat and looked at me like "what did you do that for? I didn't actually want to come out, I just wanted to annoy you with the noise!" lol. So what do we reckon then? Hitting the season or lurve, or is he just a mucky pup?


 
It could very well be he has associate a time of the year to go into breeding.

I would take a guess and say yeah 
Randy Stanley, that has a ring to it.

Albus has just went into season, he has oranges along his spikes and is showing 

the cutest oranges throughout the day, he isn't quite there yet but still...

His appetite has decreased so for the moment I have stoped feeding him mustard, it will give everything a chance to grow back for the summer whils't in the mean time he can pick at his spring and watercress veggies and flowers.

Oh yeah, he attacked the cuddly croc too, his GF is unamed for the minute.


----------



## ruthyg

Randy Stanley! I like it!  His gf's called Tequila.....the kids named her actually.... :s Aww Stan's a pussycat really - long may it last!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ruthyg said:


> Randy Stanley! I like it!  His gf's called Tequila.....the kids named her actually.... :s Aww Stan's a pussycat really - long may it last!


 
Haha, I dunno what to name mine.

How long will stan remain a pussycat? I have a feeling we will ALL find out next year haha, although he has deffo had a great start in life.


----------



## 111mattin111

Im going to look at an iggy tomorrow, its a friend of the oh family type thing, she's got a little rescue and has a young young iggy she took in a few weeks ago not old at all, im gonna go and look and see if we click when i see it.

Ill let you guys know how i get on


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

I just droped my phone in a bucket of water how stupid can you get?:devil:
now it isn't working.  

I need a new phone, well gotta look on the bright side I suppose.



111mattin111 said:


> Im going to look at an iggy tomorrow, its a friend of the oh family type thing, she's got a little rescue and has a young young iggy she took in a few weeks ago not old at all, im gonna go and look and see if we click when i see it.
> 
> Ill let you guys know how i get on


 
Oh that's exciting.  yeah deffo let us know how you get on dude.


----------



## 111mattin111

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I just droped my phone in a bucket of water how stupid can you get?:devil:
> now it isn't working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that's exciting.  yeah deffo let us know how you get on dude.


lol i did a similar thing few years ago i had my phone on my bed went to get up and just heard a plop id knocked straight in to my fresh cup of tea lol, left it about a week to dry out and it worked, (dont make them like that no more)


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

111mattin111 said:


> lol i did a similar thing few years ago i had my phone on my bed went to get up and just heard a plop id knocked straight in to my fresh cup of tea lol, left it about a week to dry out and it worked, (dont make them like that no more)


 
hahahha! cup of tea! well it's my falt I suppose for not paying attention.
Pretty gutted because I had some photos on there too I hadn't uploaded.
Just of the family and stuff.:bash:


----------



## si_man306

Thanks Salazare...

He's on Baytril so it's interesting that you mention that. I'm managing to get syringes into his mouth to feed him the antibiotics so it does occur to me to give him so probuitic kiwi tasting stuff. I studied microbiology at university and remember discussing the dangers of doctors (and vets) over-prescribing antibiotics. In a do or die situation though it's so tough. 

He's been biting his tail again tonight. Interestingly as soon as I turn out the light the behaviour stops. I'm starting to think he's not recognising the tail as his. It's almost like he's attacking it as he would a mirror/ reflection. He makes himself big/ dewlap out and then lunges. I wonder if perhaps nerve damage combined with the tail looking different might be confusing him. It's a long shot but struggling to make sense of it at the moment.

I think I might call round a couple of different vets and ask as you say. 

As for the bath- it's a tricky one. Obviously you don't want wounds getting wet but at first it was a choice between that and him dragging the tail through faeces (he uses the bath as a toilet). So on the basis of a vet in the past suggesting the iodine drops in the bath i've been doing that and then changing the bath as soon as he's pooped in it. It's also disinfected during this time too.

I'll keep you updated and chase up some of your suggestions- thanks so much for your help and support, it's such an upsetting situation to be in


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

si_man306 said:


> Thanks Salazare...
> 
> He's on Baytril so it's interesting that you mention that. I'm managing to get syringes into his mouth to feed him the antibiotics so it does occur to me to give him so probuitic kiwi tasting stuff. I studied microbiology at university and remember discussing the dangers of doctors (and vets) over-prescribing antibiotics. In a do or die situation though it's so tough.
> 
> He's been biting his tail again tonight. Interestingly as soon as I turn out the light the behaviour stops. I'm starting to think he's not recognising the tail as his. It's almost like he's attacking it as he would a mirror/ reflection. He makes himself big/ dewlap out and then lunges. I wonder if perhaps nerve damage combined with the tail looking different might be confusing him. It's a long shot but struggling to make sense of it at the moment.
> 
> I think I might call round a couple of different vets and ask as you say.
> 
> As for the bath- it's a tricky one. Obviously you don't want wounds getting wet but at first it was a choice between that and him dragging the tail through faeces (he uses the bath as a toilet). So on the basis of a vet in the past suggesting the iodine drops in the bath i've been doing that and then changing the bath as soon as he's pooped in it. It's also disinfected during this time too.
> 
> I'll keep you updated and chase up some of your suggestions- thanks so much for your help and support, it's such an upsetting situation to be in


 
I can only imagine, you must be well stressed out, it does not suprise me that the behavior stops when the light goes out, it is not natural to engage in territorial behavior on a nightime when the temperatures have droped significantly.

It does sound very possible about the tail and behavior?
With the toilet issue, some iguanas will poo on the floor near a water source, so when you go to do his daily bath routine, maybey put him on the floor, provided it is clean? and let him poo then ontil the tail begins to heal at least.

I really hope he is okay pal, keep up the good work and just do your best, it is all you can do, and deffo let us know how he gets on.


----------



## buddylouis

Well Pheobe has been her usual mischievious self again today, she does keep me entertained and shes been in a pretty good mood mostly, just a little attempt at whipping the other half, which i found quite funny, she's always preferred my company to hers, lol. Appetite still low, lets see what mood shes in tomorrow :lol2:


----------



## ruthyg

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I just droped my phone in a bucket of water how stupid can you get?:devil:
> now it isn't working.
> 
> I need a new phone, well gotta look on the bright side I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that's exciting.  yeah deffo let us know how you get on dude.


Oh I can beat that - bucket of disinfectant by back door, I was trying to unlock door with phone in my hand, our MASSIVE 7month old gsd/husky puppy was jumping up at other side of door and....yup, phone took a dunk. :devil::censor::bash: Lol it's just about back to normal now though


----------



## ruthyg

Si- I read about your situation yesterday - how horrible for you - iatrogenic disorders eh? Wow - you studied microbiology at uni? You must be really clever! I did psychology, so I'm always looking for the reasons behind my animals' behaviours. I can't really give you any advice on what to do, Sal summed it up very nicely (you'll notice he does that a lot ). It is horrible to see someone you love going through a rough time, but you are doing everything you can to make it less rough, whether he understands that or not. Somewhere out there in the cosmic universe, you are earning some serious karma brownie points!  Good luck and keep us posted x


----------



## buddylouis

So after last nights conversation regarding tubular heaters i decided to purchase one today as a back up heater for ambient temps in iggy viv, with winter looming i thought it would do no harm to have one in there as a back up just incase the ambients did drop below the recommended night time temps.

Now i have no experience of pulse stats, i've always used and only use dimmer stats and on/off stats.

Just wondering whether just to put the heater on a on/off stat or do i need a pulse stat ?

Cheers :2thumb:


----------



## buddylouis

buddylouis said:


> So after last nights conversation regarding tubular heaters i decided to purchase one today as a back up heater for ambient temps in iggy viv, with winter looming i thought it would do no harm to have one in there as a back up just incase the ambients did drop below the recommended night time temps.
> 
> Now i have no experience of pulse stats, i've always used and only use dimmer stats and on/off stats.
> 
> Just wondering whether just to put the heater on a on/off stat or do i need a pulse stat ?
> 
> Cheers :2thumb:


Also should i fix heater to roof of viv or about middle to one side ?

Initial thoughts say roof but just to be sure.

Cheers :2thumb:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

buddylouis said:


> Also should i fix heater to roof of viv or about middle to one side ?
> 
> Initial thoughts say roof but just to be sure.
> 
> Cheers :2thumb:



Use a pulse stat, they pulse electricity to the heater so it is not a constant supply unless it needs to be. When they first start to heat they will be requiring constant power to reach the desired temp. From here is switches off until the the temp drops below a certain point and turns it on again.

They are great for use with tube heater, and ceramics..... The the are not used with lights due to the fact that they would reduce the longevity of the bulb.

Put it in the middle roughly, really depends on yourset up, this is a little bit of trial and error.... You will figure it out.....

They need to be guarded as they get quite hot.... Fixing it too the roof is a waste of time, due to the nature of the heater....


----------



## buddylouis

Iguanaquinn said:


> Use a pulse stat, they pulse electricity to the heater so it is not a constant supply unless it needs to be. When they first start to heat they will be requiring constant power to reach the desired temp. From here is switches off until the the temp drops below a certain point and turns it on again.
> 
> They are great for use with tube heater, and ceramics..... The the are not used with lights due to the fact that they would reduce the longevity of the bulb.
> 
> Put it in the middle roughly, really depends on yourset up, this is a little bit of trial and error.... You will figure it out.....
> 
> They need to be guarded as they get quite hot.... Fixing it too the roof is a waste of time, due to the nature of the heater....


Cool, thanks for that, if it doesn't need to be fixed to roof then thats great i have the perfect place for it, lol. I'll order a pulse stat now, just to confirm if the temp doesn't drop below the required temp, the heater will remain off ?

Cheers :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

buddylouis said:


> Cool, thanks for that, if it doesn't need to be fixed to roof then thats great i have the perfect place for it, lol. I'll order a pulse stat now, just to confirm if the temp doesn't drop below the required temp, the heater will remain off ?
> 
> Cheers :2thumb:


 
Yes that is what a thermostat is.
Once it reaches the desired temp, it won't eat away at your electric, when it drops it will heat back up to the proper temp very quickly, thus saving you money on your electric.

 Pulse stats are the best of the best.
I used to use them.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

buddylouis said:


> Cool, thanks for that, if it doesn't need to be fixed to roof then thats great i have the perfect place for it, lol. I'll order a pulse stat now, just to confirm if the temp doesn't drop below the required temp, the heater will remain off ?
> 
> Cheers :2thumb:


Yup....



Salazare Slytherin said:


> Yes that is what a thermostat is.
> Once it reaches the desired temp, it won't eat away at your electric, when it drops it will heat back up to the proper temp very quickly, thus saving you money on your electric.
> 
> Pulse stats are the best of the best.
> I used to use them.


Pretty much!

I place my probe beside the basking spot so that during the day my temps are maintained with the basking light, but at night when the lights go off my AHS Heater (pulse stat heater) comes on....

That's why I said it depends on the set-up, you will figure out where is best to put it depending on how you require it to work....

Lateral thinking and wee bit of direction and a good understanding or how heat rises and falls and you should be fine.....


----------



## buddylouis

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Yes that is what a thermostat is.
> Once it reaches the desired temp, it won't eat away at your electric, when it drops it will heat back up to the proper temp very quickly, thus saving you money on your electric.
> 
> Pulse stats are the best of the best.
> I used to use them.


I know thats what a thermostat is, lol.

But does if not just constantly pulse a low heat when temps are adequate, obviously not, lol.

I've always used on/offs except for on lights purely because they are either on or off, suppose a pulse has the middle ground covered too :2thumb:


----------



## buddylouis

Iguanaquinn said:


> Yup....
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much!
> 
> I place my probe beside the basking spot so that during the day my temps are maintained with the basking light, but at night when the lights go off my AHS Heater (pulse stat heater) comes on....
> 
> That's why I said it depends on the set-up, you will figure out where is best to put it depending on how you require it to work....
> 
> Lateral thinking and wee bit of direction and a good understanding or how heat rises and falls and you should be fine.....


Cheers :2thumb:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

buddylouis said:


> I know thats what a thermostat is, lol.
> 
> But does if not just constantly pulse a low heat when temps are adequate, obviously not, lol.
> 
> I've always used on/offs except for on lights purely because they are either on or off, suppose a pulse has the middle ground covered too :2thumb:



If the temp at the probe exceeds the temp that it is set for then it will not come on...


----------



## buddylouis

Iguanaquinn said:


> If the temp at the probe exceeds the temp that it is set for then it will not come on...


Cheers :2thumb:

Got one ordered :2thumb:


----------



## 111mattin111

Hey guys so been to look at the little igg, its so beautiful i got attatched straight away, its in lovely condition, very skitish which is a good thing for a youngster?

must only be a few months old, it was given to her after someone had bought it before doing there research and once they seen how big they get and can be aggressive there mum made them get rid, which is the usual case really.

So been doing last preps tonight been out and bought all new fresh food ect ready for tomorrow when i pick him/her up


----------



## Iguanaquinn

111mattin111 said:


> Hey guys so been to look at the little igg, its so beautiful i got attatched straight away, its in lovely condition, very skitish which is a good thing for a youngster?
> 
> must only be a few months old, it was given to her after someone had bought it before doing there research and once they seen how big they get and can be aggressive there mum made them get rid, which is the usual case really.
> 
> So been doing last preps tonight been out and bought all new fresh food ect ready for tomorrow when i pick him/her up


Great get the pics uo and yes it should be alert and very flighty. Very good signs. Will be good to see the little un...


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Hi all I have had a few pms this week regarding diet, so I thought I would construct this post just for that alone.

Most greens, and veg can play a part in a balanced and thoughtout diet.
So here we go when researching and planning what to feed this is what you should be aiming for.

The best way to acheive normal bone growth is a 2:1 ratio of cah
A higher phosphorus ratio will render the calcium unusible.
Food with oxolates bind with the calcium and therefore can't be absorbed.
Phytes weaken calcium absorption
Goitrogens prevent idodeine and can lead to goiter.

Oxolates are oxidants and oxidants create oxodative stress, it restrains the uptake of dietary calcium.
Goitrogens affect mainly the thyroid.
Sapoins can affect blood formation

Magnesium/ potassium can cause a buildup of salts in the gall bladder and kidneys usually meaning dehydration.

No food is perfect feeding escessively, this means foods can contain something which can be harmful if fed in these quantities.
Balancing out a vairied and planned diet is what should be aimed for.

Why would you feed something with question marks all over it?
Sometimes a food may have a high cah ratio which might seem good, but it may also contain oxolic acid which reverses the cah ratio 

There is many ways you can offer a diet to a herbivore, it depends entirely on the intent of what you want and are trying to acheive.
My own iguana might see the likes of kale and spinach in the diet once or twice a year, but I would feed those foods in small, with other high calcium foods so that the dish still came to cah higher ratio.

Regarding dehydrated animals, you can soak the greens and feed them to your pet, they gain an abundance of minerals and vitamins along with hydration, you can also include for added moisture, cucumber and other lettuces.

Lettuce can indeed be fed if that is what the intention is, as can other high water content foods, water melon etc, watercress.
but others prefer to use other high nutritional foods soaked, which is fine, it doesn't mean others are wrong for doing it different.

You can also supplement with crushed alfalfa tablets to make sure proteins are being met, I have tried to find alfalfa thus far but haven't had any real success so I fell to the GIS and that is where I got the info from.

So foods like Asparagus, yes they can be fed and they can play a part in a balanced thought out diet.

All you need to do is check the food items nutritional values online or on their packets and decide on that.
The highest calcium to phosphorus ratio 2:1
Supplement poor ones with vitamin dusts.
The intake of oxolates and goitrogens should be minimised.
Avoid plants with things like sapoins
Balance out with vitamin A


Fiber, butternut squash, other squashes, and parsnips are very good.
Many ways to acheive a diet, just do some research.: victory:
Hope that made sense anyways, the info is out their peeps.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

111mattin111 said:


> Hey guys so been to look at the little igg, its so beautiful i got attatched straight away, its in lovely condition, very skitish which is a good thing for a youngster?
> 
> must only be a few months old, it was given to her after someone had bought it before doing there research and once they seen how big they get and can be aggressive there mum made them get rid, which is the usual case really.
> 
> So been doing last preps tonight been out and bought all new fresh food ect ready for tomorrow when i pick him/her up


 
Mate that is scary!
First of all you had an iguana named Yoda, as did I.
The story behind Albus from Denise RRD was also similar.


----------



## 111mattin111

lol hopefully this little one will turn out as nice as Albus has, cant wait to get him/her now everything is all ready for the arrival


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

111mattin111 said:


> lol hopefully this little one will turn out as nice as Albus has, cant wait to get him/her now everything is all ready for the arrival


awww thanks mate, and he will  he will be a great and lucky little guy.
bet your chufed lol.


----------



## 111mattin111

yea very just on the hunt for different foods, been looking on ebay you can buy the seeds for mustard greens,endive,chicory,collard greens all sorts if you wanna grow them your self


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

111mattin111 said:


> yea very just on the hunt for different foods, been looking on ebay you can buy the seeds for mustard greens,endive,chicory,collard greens all sorts if you wanna grow them your self


 
Yup got loads  dead easy most of them, it is alfalfa I have a problem with sorting because it grows differently! argh! just need to buy a few mature plants, our garden center had never herd of it:devil:


----------



## 111mattin111

Theres just different sub names for them and and different pics so not sure which ones to order lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

111mattin111 said:


> Theres just different sub names for them and and different pics so not sure which ones to order lol


 
At the moment I am just using the Alfalfa supplement recomdended on the GIS. Holland and Barrot sell it, I just crush the tablet up.

I think the Alfalfa is generally the flower, it grows on a plant, I think most or all would be safe if you came across a mature one, I only say that because no literatue I have read never says (but avoid this or that one) it just says alfalfa and if it is safe it is reasonible to assume it is safe if you come across one.

Just research the nutritional value


----------



## ruthyg

I have a feeling that Kaplan says somewhere that mature alfalfa is better than immature alfalfa, but don't quote me on it. The shelled warriors online store sell lots of different seeds as does sowseeds.co.uk (I think). In the food section I started a homegrown lizard food thread, the link's in there 
Squeak! Excitement at new iggy ownership!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ruthyg said:


> I have a feeling that Kaplan says somewhere that mature alfalfa is better than immature alfalfa, but don't quote me on it. The shelled warriors online store sell lots of different seeds as does sowseeds.co.uk (I think). In the food section I started a homegrown lizard food thread, the link's in there
> Squeak! Excitement at new iggy ownership!


 
Your right Ruth, a few other literatures mention it too.
mature anything is much better than spouting little things lol in terms of nutrition.

I will check out sowseeds.co.uk. havent checked that one out.
I just use ebay lol.


----------



## 111mattin111

Hey guys do picked the little one up today so thought I'd share some pics

Thought take quick one before I put him/her in

















Settled in

















He seems great he's already eating and pooing yay


----------



## ruthyg

111mattin111 said:


> Hey guys do picked the little one up today so thought I'd share some pics
> 
> Thought take quick one before I put him/her in
> image
> image
> 
> Settled in
> image
> image
> 
> He seems great he's already eating and pooing yay


As soon as I saw that you'd posted I was like "boyyyy! Better have put some pics up!" :lol2: He / she is GORGEOUS! Really lovely colours! And gorgeous viv! Happy happy happy  x


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Mate he/she is stunning!
Haha he/she has a little pot belly too and stunning greens: victory:

Nice one with the choosing.
Does anyone else sense mischief.:whistling2::2thumb:


----------



## buddylouis

111mattin111 said:


> Hey guys do picked the little one up today so thought I'd share some pics
> 
> Thought take quick one before I put him/her in
> image
> image
> 
> Settled in
> image
> image
> 
> He seems great he's already eating and pooing yay


He looks ace mate, glad you got sorted good to hear he's eating already :2thumb:


----------



## mayock69

few pics of my iggy eating , not the best picture taken by my i phone


----------



## 111mattin111

Thanks for the nice comments guys yea he/she is a beaut, 

Oh and yes mischievous I went to clean some poop out and he escaped through the gap I had my hand in the door, straight behind some boxes under the table lol


----------



## 111mattin111

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Your right Ruth, a few other literatures mention it too.
> mature anything is much better than spouting little things lol in terms of nutrition.
> 
> I will check out sowseeds.co.uk. havent checked that one out.
> I just use ebay lol.





mayock69 said:


> few pics of my iggy eating , not the best picture taken by my i phone
> image
> image
> image
> image


Awww looks lovely, has similar markings to mine around the head and neck


----------



## mayock69

111mattin111 said:


> Awww looks lovely, has similar markings to mine around the head and neck


that you , shame i didn't have a better camera he got such nice colour an markings on him


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

111mattin111 said:


> Thanks for the nice comments guys yea he/she is a beaut,
> 
> Oh and yes mischievous I went to clean some poop out and he escaped through the gap I had my hand in the door, straight behind some boxes under the table lol


HAHAHAHA lol.:2thumb:


mayock69 said:


> that you , shame i didn't have a better camera he got such nice colour an markings on him


 
I love watching them after a shed.
They seem to get better and better every time. 
Lovely iguana, whats the name?


----------



## 111mattin111

Need a name for mine now any ideas anyone?


----------



## mayock69

Salazare Slytherin said:


> HAHAHAHA lol.:2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> I love watching them after a shed.
> They seem to get better and better every time.
> Lovely iguana, whats the name?


they look stunning after a shed , iv called him Diego :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

111mattin111 said:


> Need a name for mine now any ideas anyone?


 
Dunno if you remember the Herculoids? 
A dragon named Zok? was green if I Remember too  awesome dragon.:no1:





mayock69 said:


> they look stunning after a shed , iv called him Diego :lol2:


Deigo is an awesome name mate.


----------



## mayock69

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Dunno if you remember the Herculoids?
> A dragon named Zok? was green if I Remember too  awesome dragon.:no1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deigo is an awesome name mate.


cheers mate :2thumb:


----------



## 111mattin111

Deigo is a nice name, i like zok aswell


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

111mattin111 said:


> Deigo is a nice name, i like zok aswell


I was saving the name Zok.
just incase of anything unpredictible happening in the future.
But yeah I like it too, little mischeivus zok suits his looks, still it is up to you


----------



## mayock69

111mattin111 said:


> Hey guys do picked the little one up today so thought I'd share some pics
> 
> Thought take quick one before I put him/her in
> image
> image
> 
> Settled in
> image
> image
> 
> He seems great he's already eating and pooing yay


hes stunning mate


----------



## 111mattin111

Cheers mate


----------



## scotty667

gorgeous iguana make's me want one even more but i guess i will stick to my leopard gecko and my snake's:notworthy:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

scotty667 said:


> gorgeous iguana make's me want one even more but i guess i will stick to my leopard gecko and my snake's:notworthy:


 
I keep telling myself, with all the animals I would like to have or have expirience with, there is many years to come yet, I love the animals I currently own and cherish them everyday. : victory:


----------



## scotty667

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I keep telling myself, with all the animals I would like to have or have expirience with, there is many years to come yet, I love the animals I currently own and cherish them everyday. : victory:


 This is very true:2thumb::no1:


----------



## davebarny

Hi, Meet my Ig, he is comming up to 14 years old and i'va had him since he was 3 month's old.

Dave


----------



## scotty667

davebarny said:


> Hi, Meet my Ig, he is comming up to 14 years old and i'va had him since he was 3 month's old.
> 
> Dave
> 
> image


 Has he ever bit you


----------



## ruthyg

OMG DAVE HE'S GORGEOUS!!!! Such a wise old face  Welcome to the forum mate :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## mayock69

davebarny said:


> Hi, Meet my Ig, he is comming up to 14 years old and i'va had him since he was 3 month's old.
> 
> Dave
> 
> image


stunning iggy mate welcome to the forum


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

davebarny said:


> Hi, Meet my Ig, he is comming up to 14 years old and i'va had him since he was 3 month's old.
> 
> Dave
> 
> image


 
I love that picture, welcome to the forum.
He certainly does look very wise, do you know what origin he is from, most iguanas I see as they get older tend to have ornage tints in them, usually from el-salvador? 

Rarely have I seen an iguana with different shades of green at that age, only twice actually.

Not sure on your iguana, his markings don't speak out.: victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Anyways getting back to why I came back to the thread, my phone is working apart from one button.

so I am at least very greatful, the button though is the one I use the most!:devil:


----------



## 111mattin111

Quick question the steam/mist that comes out of the humidifier shouldn't affect the oxygen that's in the viv should it? As it gets quite thick at the bottom and half way up the viv, igg should beable to sit in the mist if it wanted to without any problems?


----------



## Iguanaquinn

111mattin111 said:


> Quick question the steam/mist that comes out of the humidifier shouldn't affect the oxygen that's in the viv should it? As it gets quite thick at the bottom and half way up the viv, igg should beable to sit in the mist if it wanted to without any problems?


No it will be fine.... There will be enough O2 in there for him/her.... They know best anyway so as you say he/she can escape it so really makes no difference.

I put mine in the top and let it fall, looks epic!!!


----------



## 111mattin111

Iguanaquinn said:


> No it will be fine.... There will be enough O2 in there for him/her.... They know best anyway so as you say he/she can escape it so really makes no difference.
> 
> I put mine in the top and let it fall, looks epic!!!


Thanks mate mines Half way up it does look good as it falls


----------



## ruthyg

scotty667 said:


> Has he ever bit you


Man if this guy has got through 14 years of iguana ownership without a single bite I'd be very surprised! Lol  x


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Good afternoon everyone.
Today I have decided to trawl through and find some damn answers.

Email upon email I have sent with still no straight answer.

So, I stumbled across this when doing some seed hunting.

Those of you who are confused about Alfalfa and what type to feed, I have found this on ebay.

(I just orderd some)
SW Alfalfa (lucerne) seeds 50g tortoise rabbit HERB | eBay

The mature plant image which states it is fine for reptiles, tortoises etc.
I think it is actually the shelled warrior shop? I didn't pay attention lol I just saw it and in the heat of the moment clicked the buy button straight away.

Now I just need to figure out and get my head around how it grows.
Anyways I thought I would share that with you 

I have about another 12 sets of seeds on the way.:whistling2:


----------



## buddylouis

Well the pulse stat arrived today, another great turn around from surrey pet supplies. 

So now i've got the tubular heater all set up and taken the night light out, i know some will be glad to hear no more night glow light, lol.


----------



## davebarny

scotty667 said:


> Has he ever bit you


He has never bit me or whipped me. He did once take a bite at my nephew once when he was eating chocolate buttons!, Took a lot of work, but he is dog tame and enjoys wondering arorund and gets on great with my Ackie. Will get around to posting some more pics soon


----------



## scotty667

davebarny said:


> He has never bit me or whipped me. He did once take a bite at my nephew once when he was eating chocolate buttons!, Took a lot of work, but he is dog tame and enjoys wondering arorund and gets on great with my Ackie. Will get around to posting some more pics soon


 HAHA he wanted some chocolate button's :lol2:


----------



## ruthyg

Stan never nips me without good reason. Like the day I tried to persuade him that wandering across the living room in front of 2 dogs MIGHT not be the best idea! He disagreed. The dogs disagreed. After losing some skin off my thumb I thought that maybe I should have left him to it!  
Your iggy sounds awesome mate. Have you found he mellowed out with age? Or anyone else? Do you think they develop their personalities at a young age and that's it - they stick?


----------



## Iguanaquinn

ruthyg said:


> Stan never nips me without good reason. Like the day I tried to persuade him that wandering across the living room in front of 2 dogs MIGHT not be the best idea! He disagreed. The dogs disagreed. After losing some skin off my thumb I thought that maybe I should have left him to it!
> Your iggy sounds awesome mate. Have you found he mellowed out with age? Or anyone else? Do you think they develop their personalities at a young age and that's it - they stick?


I am under the belief that an iguana once it reaches maturity will then settle into the hieararchy, but not necessarily mellow with age.... Onc they have established dominance, they will always remain that way, once they have establised they they are the beta, they will always try have a go at being alpha... Once they have established that they are under that they will just coexist with any other peers.

Good to hear what other people think...

Oh yeah, on a less serious note CHOCOLATE BUTTONS!!!!!:lol2::lol2:

An Iguana with good taste! My fave are Animal Bars! My Gran used to give me them when I was wee......


----------



## ruthyg

Iguanaquinn said:


> I am under the belief that an iguana once it reaches maturity will then settle into the hieararchy, but not necessarily mellow with age.... Onc they have established dominance, they will always remain that way, once they have establised they they are the beta, they will always try have a go at being alpha... Once they have established that they are under that they will just coexist with any other peers.
> 
> Good to hear what other people think...
> 
> Oh yeah, on a less serious note CHOCOLATE BUTTONS!!!!!:lol2::lol2:
> 
> An Iguana with good taste! My fave are Animal Bars! My Gran used to give me them when I was wee......


Yeah, Animal Bars were lush. And the old Milky Bars. Mmmmm. Oh, my iggy doesn't understand red nail varnish either, he's very gently tried to eat my fingers in the past! Lol. He's so delicate about it though - too cute! He's the same when he's eating peas - really dainty!

I think the establishment of a place in a hierarchy is a fundamental part of an iguana's "psyche" if you like, but aside from that I was referring to the more (dare I say it?!) anthropomorphised aspects of an iguana's demeanour - the enjoying / not of being petted, dis/liking particular people etc, that may (or may not) indicate a "personality". Is it possible to objectively describe an iguana as "easy-going" and ascribe that to personality? Or should that passivity only be interpreted in relation to group dynamics / hierarchy etc? In any case - does that passivity (for example, or any other "personality" trait) become apparant at an early age and remain constant for life? Or alter with age?
Iguanaquinn - you are saying that alphas remain alphas for life, betas will always challenge them, and the minions will always minions?! Am I right? Lol. 
I wonder if the fact that they go through distinct behavioural changes with the seasons would alter their predisposition to certain behaviours (eg tolerating / aggressing at being petted)? For example they may learn over a few breeding seasons, that they WANT to aggress at humans, but that it is more beneficial to them if they tolerate it (eg if they know they'll be shut in their viv for aggressing, or they're more likely to get tasty treats if they shut up and put up). We may interpret this as becoming more mellow with age, but it is in fact a learned behaviour on the behalf of the iguana? 
I've just come off a lot of medication, so this is either the most intellectual thing I've written in quite a while, or it is the most confused, nonsensical rambling I've written. If it's the latter, I apologise x


----------



## Iguanaquinn

ruthyg said:


> Yeah, Animal Bars were lush. And the old Milky Bars. Mmmmm. Oh, my iggy doesn't understand red nail varnish either, he's very gently tried to eat my fingers in the past! Lol. He's so delicate about it though - too cute! He's the same when he's eating peas - really dainty!
> 
> I think the establishment of a place in a hierarchy is a fundamental part of an iguana's "psyche" if you like, but aside from that I was referring to the more (dare I say it?!) anthropomorphised aspects of an iguana's demeanour - the enjoying / not of being petted, dis/liking particular people etc, that may (or may not) indicate a "personality". Is it possible to objectively describe an iguana as "easy-going" and ascribe that to personality? Or should that passivity only be interpreted in relation to group dynamics / hierarchy etc? In any case - does that passivity (for example, or any other "personality" trait) become apparant at an early age and remain constant for life? Or alter with age?
> Iguanaquinn - you are saying that alphas remain alphas for life, betas will always challenge them, and the minions will always minions?! Am I right? Lol.
> I wonder if the fact that they go through distinct behavioural changes with the seasons would alter their predisposition to certain behaviours (eg tolerating / aggressing at being petted)? For example they may learn over a few breeding seasons, that they WANT to aggress at humans, but that it is more beneficial to them if they tolerate it (eg if they know they'll be shut in their viv for aggressing, or they're more likely to get tasty treats if they shut up and put up). We may interpret this as becoming more mellow with age, but it is in fact a learned behaviour on the behalf of the iguana?
> I've just come off a lot of medication, so this is either the most intellectual thing I've written in quite a while, or it is the most confused, nonsensical rambling I've written. If it's the latter, I apologise x


Ha ha I would say that there are certain characteristis that Iguana's are inherently bor with, yes. Like with humans, there are followers, aspirers and leaders (and many more), but it is very hard to change the psyche of someone who likes to be told what to do, to do the telling. I for sure believe that the apparent personality is learned behaviour. As they are naturally fight or flight! Alpha fight! Dobber flight! They learn that we mean them no harm but if a big alpha does not want u poking in his viv, you will know about it!

Also it is interesting that within groups of Iguana the recessive males become very feminine looking, the jowels do not develop so highly and the breeding colours are not as prominent....

So I do believe that once and Alpha always an Alpha, but these are charactertics that develop not only with the psyche of the Iguana, I also believe that it is fundimentally biologically engrained into the Iguana. As size matters!

I totally believe that "personality" is merely just human interpretation, the human instict to box everything, to make things easy to digest and effectivly try to control.

A little bit of classical conitioning and you can do anything, I know someone who studies behavioral phychology, he manages to tame all sorts of wild beasts! He has a yellow Annie that he lets slither over his neck and go up onto his glasses.... I honestly believe that he could take his Iguana "Jimmy Osterberg" into a playground full of children and there would be not stich of worry or defensiveness.......

Hope he does not mind... But here look at him

















Four people in the room (3 of which he had never met) and a 7ft Boa out of it's viv.......

He is bigger now, I do think that "Jimmy" knows he is king of the jungle and he can just enjoy the minions below him, feeding and petting him....

He was f:censor:g MENTAL when my m8 first got him.....Really really nuts!


----------



## scotty667

Iguanaquinn said:


> Ha ha I would say that there are certain characteristis that Iguana's are inherently bor with, yes. Like with humans, there are followers, aspirers and leaders (and many more), but it is very hard to change the psyche of someone who likes to be told what to do, to do the telling. I for sure believe that the apparent personality is learned behaviour. As they are naturally fight or flight! Alpha fight! Dobber flight! They learn that we mean them no harm but if a big alpha does not want u poking in his viv, you will know about it!
> 
> Also it is interesting that within groups of Iguana the recessive males become very feminine looking, the jowels do not develop so highly and the breeding colours are not as prominent....
> 
> So I do believe that once and Alpha always an Alpha, but these are charactertics that develop not only with the psyche of the Iguana, I also believe that it is fundimentally biologically engrained into the Iguana. As size matters!
> 
> I totally believe that "personality" is merely just human interpretation, the human instict to box everything, to make things easy to digest and effectivly try to control.
> 
> A little bit of classical conitioning and you can do anything, I know someone who studies behavioral phychology, he manages to tame all sorts of wild beasts! He has a yellow Annie that he lets slither over his neck and go up onto his glasses.... I honestly believe that he could take his Iguana "Jimmy Osterberg" into a playground full of children and there would be not stich of worry or defensiveness.......
> 
> Hope he does not mind... But here look at him
> image
> image
> 
> Four people in the room (3 of which he had never met) and a 7ft Boa out of it's viv.......
> 
> He is bigger now, I do think that "Jimmy" knows he is king of the jungle and he can just enjoy the minions below him, feeding and petting him....
> 
> He was f:censor:g MENTAL when my m8 first got him.....Really really nuts!


 He is absolutely gorgeous make's me want one even more :notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

scotty667 said:


> He is absolutely gorgeous make's me want one even more :notworthy::notworthy:



He's a hansome big lad! One of the most stunning iguana's I have ever seen.... The pics do nothing for him! U could kiss him, he is just so nice!
(not that I would ever advise it)


















MAGNIFICENT animal....... 

He has the house to wander around. I don't encourage that myself, but I would say that he is such an amazing animal... I have to say there are a few practices that I strongly disagree with, but "Jimmy" speaks for himself. He is an absolute stunning Iguana!!!!

That log is 7' long and chunky, very chunky! Difficult to give scale....


----------



## ruthyg

Sorry to be thick but what does "dobber" mean?  I think you're probably right, we anthropomorphise a lot of iguana behaviour, but if it leads to a peaceful, happy coexistence between pet and owner then maybe it doesn't do any harm.
I think the link between biology and "psyche" is really interesting. For example in "failure to thrive" syndrome in humans. This is an anecdote from "the boy who was raised as a dog" by play therapist / child psychiatrist Bruce Perry (no not Bruce Parry - that's the Tribe guy who does all the drugs  ). There was a young girl who was essentially failing to thrive - dr's looked at anorexia, immuno-diseases etc etc couldn't find any reason she wasn't putting on weight ESPECIALLY as they were drip feeding her 6000 calories a day in hospital Turns out that the growth hormone in her body wasn't being "activated" as her Mum (sole care giver) had, herself, been in the care system in Texas at a time when they believed it was healthier for foster children NOT to form strong attachments to carers and were moved to new placements every 6 months. This meant that although the girl's mother was providing for her physical needs, her emotional needs were not being met. WITHOUT this emotional stimulation, the growth hormone was never activated. Long story short: teach mother emotional care skills, daughter began to recover. Beautiful example of the interaction between physical and mental health, also the interaction of us and our environment / what we're exposed to, how our roles within a group define us physically and mentally. Holy cow I'm on one today! :lol2:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

ruthyg said:


> Sorry to be thick but what does "dobber" mean?  I think you're probably right, we anthropomorphise a lot of iguana behaviour, but if it leads to a peaceful, happy coexistence between pet and owner then maybe it doesn't do any harm.
> I think the link between biology and "psyche" is really interesting. For example in "failure to thrive" syndrome in humans. This is an anecdote from "the boy who was raised as a dog" by play therapist / child psychiatrist Bruce Perry (no not Bruce Parry - that's the Tribe guy who does all the drugs  ). There was a young girl who was essentially failing to thrive - dr's looked at anorexia, immuno-diseases etc etc couldn't find any reason she wasn't putting on weight ESPECIALLY as they were drip feeding her 6000 calories a day in hospital Turns out that the growth hormone in her body wasn't being "activated" as her Mum (sole care giver) had, herself, been in the care system in Texas at a time when they believed it was healthier for foster children NOT to form strong attachments to carers and were moved to new placements every 6 months. This meant that although the girl's mother was providing for her physical needs, her emotional needs were not being met. WITHOUT this emotional stimulation, the growth hormone was never activated. Long story short: teach mother emotional care skills, daughter began to recover. Beautiful example of the interaction between physical and mental health, also the interaction of us and our environment / what we're exposed to, how our roles within a group define us physically and mentally. Holy cow I'm on one today! :lol2:


Ha ha ha, you certainly are on one today! Very interesting! The OH is reading a few Sociology books just now on the relationship of humans and animals.

Amazon.com: The Sexual Politics of Meat: A Feminist-Vegetarian Critical Theory (9780826411846): Carol J. Adams: Books

is one of the books! Once she has finished her module, I am going to get stuck into the books myself. She has a few more, I will get the list and post them up. Can be your reading list Ruthy :lol2:

Very interesting the dynamics of nature and nurture! (With the little girl)


----------



## ruthyg

Ah, just as Warrington soooo wasn't ready for my amazing striped playsuit I wore a few weeks ago, to the disgust and amazement from the general proletariat, apparantly Warrington libraries aren't ready for "the sexual politics of meat"! However, if you'd like to read some charming literature of the abuse of young boys by Catholic priests, Warrington libraries will happily oblige 
That book does sound really interesting though, I'll have to see if I can pick up a cheap copy from somewhere  Yay for new reading, cheers dude  
Ah yes, nature and nurture, fascinating. I love Bruce Perry, he turns up on documentaries sometimes and is the least arrogant leader-in-his-particular-field that I've come across (not like Simon Baron-Cohen mofo:bash::bash: lol)


----------



## Iguanaquinn

ruthyg said:


> Ah, just as Warrington soooo wasn't ready for my amazing striped playsuit I wore a few weeks ago, to the disgust and amazement from the general proletariat, apparantly Warrington libraries aren't ready for "the sexual politics of meat"! However, if you'd like to read some charming literature of the abuse of young boys by Catholic priests, Warrington libraries will happily oblige
> That book does sound really interesting though, I'll have to see if I can pick up a cheap copy from somewhere  Yay for new reading, cheers dude
> Ah yes, nature and nurture, fascinating. I love Bruce Perry, he turns up on documentaries sometimes and is the least arrogant leader-in-his-particular-field that I've come across (not like Simon Baron-Cohen mofo:bash::bash: lol)


:lol2:

Here is another one: Social Creatures: A Human and Animal Studies Reader: Amazon.co.uk: Clifton P. Flynn: Books


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Iguanaquinn said:


> I am under the belief that an iguana once it reaches maturity will then settle into the hieararchy, but not necessarily mellow with age.... Onc they have established dominance, they will always remain that way, once they have establised they they are the beta, they will always try have a go at being alpha... Once they have established that they are under that they will just coexist with any other peers.
> 
> Good to hear what other people think...
> 
> Oh yeah, on a less serious note CHOCOLATE BUTTONS!!!!!:lol2::lol2:
> 
> An Iguana with good taste! My fave are Animal Bars! My Gran used to give me them when I was wee......


 
I deffo agree with this, even the "tamest" (most tolerant).

I was reading this only yesterday, no matter how tame you think your iguana is always be on your gaurd.
No matter how tame you think your iguana is it only takes a second.

It can happen, it is what they are, and if they can do it they will.
An iguana may sit on the owners feet, or lap and that is about as best it gets in a form of social structure we recognise.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I deffo agree with this, even the "tamest" (most tolerant).
> 
> I was reading this only yesterday, no matter how tame you think your iguana is always be on your gaurd.
> No matter how tame you think your iguana is it only takes a second.
> 
> It can happen, it is what they are, and if they can do it they will.
> An iguana may sit on the owners feet, or lap and that is about as best it gets in a form of social structure we recognise.


ARRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHHH Take That - It Only Takes A Minute - YouTube


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Iguanaquinn said:


> ARRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHHH Take That - It Only Takes A Minute - YouTube


PSML oh Steve mate.
should I post it?:blush:


----------



## ruthyg

Salazare Slytherin said:


> PSML oh Steve mate.
> should I post it?:blush:


Gary Barlow hosted some gala dinner last night, did you hear Chris Moyles and Fearne Cotton talking about it this morning? I cracked up when CM said, as Gary "how did they get that stage up so quickly?" "Dunno mate - could it be magic?!" HAHAHA!!!! Oh the infantile humour  x


----------



## 111mattin111

I was listening Ruthy lol I love when Gary goes on CM show,

So my iggy is starting to shed not eaten today but not worried,
I've just been into clean the bottom out change the paper and he didn't mind only moved a little once but kept a very close eye on me, even opened the door fully to change water, he was just happy under his basking lamp, didn't even mind me cleaning poop off of his branch


----------



## ruthyg

111mattin111 said:


> I was listening Ruthy lol I love when Gary goes on CM show,
> 
> So my iggy is starting to shed not eaten today but not worried,
> I've just been into clean the bottom out change the paper and he didn't mind only moved a little once but kept a very close eye on me, even opened the door fully to change water, he was just happy under his basking lamp, didn't even mind me cleaning poop off of his branch


Lol, I just love Gary Barlow, he's such a grump!  I know it's all for the cameras etc, but I don't mind him being on X Factor because HE'S A MUSICIAN and has made his living writing good pop songs, so he knows what he's on about! Not like silly Louis Walsh - grumble grumble - we should play a drinking game - do a shot every time Louis says one of his catch phrases: "you deserve to be here" etc etc.
ANYWAY, yay for progress taming your iggy!  I think they look at us like "yeah that's right, you clean up my poop biatch!"  x


----------



## 111mattin111

ruthyg said:


> Lol, I just love Gary Barlow, he's such a grump!  I know it's all for the cameras etc, but I don't mind him being on X Factor because HE'S A MUSICIAN and has made his living writing good pop songs, so he knows what he's on about! Not like silly Louis Walsh - grumble grumble - we should play a drinking game - do a shot every time Louis says one of his catch phrases: "you deserve to be here" etc etc.
> ANYWAY, yay for progress taming your iggy!  I think they look at us like "yeah that's right, you clean up my poop biatch!"  x


I know what you mean but I do like it when loui gets in a hump and when he calls people who are crap, must of been good at the gala he put on I bet its a right old laugh,

I know what you mean by how they look at you as if to say yep there's more where that came from lol, I think they don't mind when your below them it's when you get to there level and above them


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Now the chat turns to x factor I feel I may need to unsubscribe :whistling2:


----------



## 111mattin111

Iguanaquinn said:


> Now the chat turns to x factor I feel I may need to unsubscribe :whistling2:


Hahaha I have to watch it coz of the oh otherwise I wouldn't bother


----------



## 111mattin111

Are young iguanas like beardies in that they prefer basking temp a tad higher while there young or is it just the same for them as it is adults? Basking is around 32 mark at min


----------



## ruthyg

111mattin111 said:


> Hahaha I have to watch it coz of the oh otherwise I wouldn't bother


Sorry, my bad!  I did try to turn it back to iguanas though!  Lol, earlier I was intellectualising but as the day goes on I'm descending into X Factor related banter! Ooer!  IGUANAS PEOPLE! IT'S ALL ABOUT THE IGUANAS!  x


----------



## buddylouis

111mattin111 said:


> Are young iguanas like beardies in that they prefer basking temp a tad higher while there young or is it just the same for them as it is adults? Basking is around 32 mark at min


Personally i'd go a little higher upto around 35 - 36, you have a good size viv, so he/she will be able to thermo regulate given the hotter temps anyway, keep an eye on things and see how it goes you can always lower if need be :2thumb: 

I've found our iggy seems to prefer hotter temps some prefer cooler temps, i'd just experiment a little and see how it goes :2thumb:

As with all rep's each individual will be different, i've seen recommended basking temps upto 45 c for iggys, so long as the iggy has the chance to retreat to cooler temps suppose its all down to the individual.

I've read that over 36 c and the iggy will digest its food to quickly thus not geting the best nutrients from its food, not sure how this has been proven and not sure how a degree or two can make a great deal of difference tbh and then at the opposite end of the spectrum that below 32 c and the iggy can't digest its food properly, pretty much all reading suggests that the bottom end of 32 c is a minimum basking temp, yet anything upto 45 c at the other end of the spectrum. Personally i think that's to hot, don't think i'd even consider letting temps go over 40 c at the very hottest point of the basking spot. Yet i will put money on people saying even thats to hot or not hot enough, its just the conclusion i've come to following as much research as i can on the matter.

If your iggy has a good heat gradient throughout its enclosure then he/she will soon let you know if he/she is getting to hot to quickly or not.

Like i say suppose its all down to the individual iggy and doing your best to read its behaviour.

Anyway i'm rambling now, lol.


----------



## 111mattin111

Cheers for that mate I know there's alot of conflicting advice on heat just thought if see what you guys n girls thought I thought even 36 was to hot?


----------



## buddylouis

111mattin111 said:


> Cheers for that mate I know there's alot of conflicting advice on heat just thought if see what you guys n girls thought I thought even 36 was to hot?


I think many go for around 35, it really is down to the individual and how you measure temps, don't forget i bet if you move your thermometer probe an inch or two within the basking area you will see a difference in temps, see how big that very hottest point under your basking light actually is, it isn't very big at all, its a very difficult subject imo.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

111mattin111 said:


> Cheers for that mate I know there's alot of conflicting advice on heat just thought if see what you guys n girls thought I thought even 36 was to hot?


I maintain mine at 33c always have and always will  
not sure about 36 or into the 40s? but I have no doub they would expirience vairied temperature fluctuations throughout the day.: victory:


----------



## buddylouis

There you go conflicting views already :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

buddylouis said:


> There you go conflicting views already :lol2:


 
haha lol.

Well I find when the heating goes on the thermometer goes up by about 2 degrees more, which would be about right, if I maintained a temperature of 35 and put the heating on I feel I would be testing fate depending on the actual size of the enclosure, if you take my meaning.

Some people do it at 35 no doubt 36 but I like to maintain the 33 because a few degrees in temperature home increase would not really mean the end of the world.

I am really tired, so I am off to bed, night everyone.


----------



## buddylouis

Salazare Slytherin said:


> haha lol.
> 
> Well I find when the heating goes on the thermometer goes up by about 2 degrees more, which would be about right, if I maintained a temperature of 35 and put the heating on I feel I would be testing fate depending on the actual size of the enclosure, if you take my meaning.
> 
> Some people do it at 35 no doubt 36 but I like to maintain the 33 because a few degrees in temperature home increase would not really mean the end of the world.
> 
> I am really tired, so I am off to bed, night everyone.


Thats my point, its so hard and ambient room temps have to be taken into consideration aswell. Not only that it depends on how you're taking the temp readings as well, finding the very hottest point beneath your basking light can be a task in itself, lol. Then moving the probe even just a little then gives you another reading, its a never ending task, lol.


----------



## 111mattin111

Is anyone using the infa red heat guns to take temps? If so are they any good?


----------



## Iguanaquinn

111mattin111 said:


> Is anyone using the infa red heat guns to take temps? If so are they any good?


I don't have one yet, but they are the muts!


----------



## buddylouis

111mattin111 said:


> Is anyone using the infa red heat guns to take temps? If so are they any good?


Not got one, thought about it but they only take surface temps :2thumb:


----------



## 111mattin111

So in theory you should beable to point it on your igg and take his/her surface temp without disturbing them, which could be a good thing


----------



## buddylouis

111mattin111 said:


> So in theory you should beable to point it on your igg and take his/her surface temp without disturbing them, which could be a good thing


If only it was that simple :2thumb:


----------



## 66921

I use an IR temp gun and tbh they are really good! You have to imagine a cone of average temperature when you take a reading but i just point it at the basking rock mostly because I know my gradient is fine.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

I have one comming.

an xmas pressie I am told though.


----------



## cherylrandall2010

what s the most tame iggy you have seen:2thumb:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

cherylrandall2010 said:


> what s the most tame iggy you have seen:2thumb:



Big Jimmy who I posted photos of. Never seen an Iguana so tame in my life.


----------



## cherylrandall2010

i think my is really tame he will sit on me when we go out he will sit on may bashbored when in the car (vet trips)


----------



## Iguanaquinn

cherylrandall2010 said:


> what s the most tame iggy you have seen:2thumb:





cherylrandall2010 said:


> i think my is really tame he will sit on me when we go out he will sit on may bashbored when in the car (vet trips)


Jimmy my m8's Ig has complete free roam of his house. Litter trained, plays with the parrot and walks around and does what he likes.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

The tamest iguana I ever came across was Yoda.
He was quite laid back even during breeding season if truth be told,
I am having some pictures emailed to me at some point and will add them to my albums at some point this week.: victory:


----------



## cherylrandall2010

i would love to show you all how tame my is but evey one thinks there iggs the best the tamest ect but if any one is in birmingham or passing your more than welcome to come and say hello to me and the stig


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

cherylrandall2010 said:


> i would love to show you all how tame my is but evey one thinks there iggs the best the tamest ect but if any one is in birmingham or passing your more than welcome to come and say hello to me and the stig


 
Haha  I will let you know if I am ever passing through.
the misconception that everyone thinks there iguanas are the best.... welll. Zilla was a nasty peice of work when he wanted to be, no matter what we tried with him, handfeeds were a no go he thought of it as a good chance to get a good deliberate bite.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Yeah met a couple of Igs that I wouldn't exactly call tame lol. More tolerant of a human being in their way!


----------



## cherylrandall2010

but would you change them in any way licking me or bitting me he is still my baby


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Iguanaquinn said:


> Yeah met a couple of Igs that I wouldn't exactly call tame lol. More tolerant of a human being in their way!


 
Yeah, lol.
it's all part of the fun


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

cherylrandall2010 said:


> but would you change them in any way licking me or bitting me he is still my baby


Not a chance! 

If you look at the perspective of not being able to tame, and take the outlook of being a failure, (which does happen) I would just say, enjoy the iguana for being it's wonderful, beautiful, natural self.: victory:


----------



## cherylrandall2010

i love talking and reading about peps iggs dixon the pics of your iggy (pek a boo) was great you can see my iggy on the bashborded on facebook its on my hubbys page( kenny randall birmingham)


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

cherylrandall2010 said:


> i love talking and reading about peps iggs dixon the pics of your iggy (pek a boo) was great you can see my iggy on the bashborded on facebook its on my hubbys page( kenny randall birmingham)


 haha awwwwww thanks for the comments, they were good pics wern't they 
I will check it out?
have you got a link?


----------



## cherylrandall2010

Kenny Randall | Facebook here it is enjoy:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

cherylrandall2010 said:


> Kenny Randall | Facebook here it is enjoy:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


awesome :2thumb:


----------



## cherylrandall2010

see he look good but the police dont like him on the bashborded and i have bin told on more than one time to move him off but i dont :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

cherylrandall2010 said:


> see he look good but the police dont like him on the bashborded and i have bin told on more than one time to move him off but i dont :lol2:


I'd tell them right where to go!
I was told once a few years ago to take my iguana back in the house! which I did.... but he came straight back out when they went.:whistling2:


----------



## cherylrandall2010

i phone for take away it came i went to the door the man tuck one look and run to the car i :censor:myself i also have burm and tuck him to the door on hellaween the kids love it


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

cherylrandall2010 said:


> i phone for take away it came i went to the door the man tuck one look and run to the car i :censor:myself i also have burm and tuck him to the door on hellaween the kids love it


Ahhh I won't keep a burmese python, or other large constrictor, a common boa is about as far as I will go. but yeah I bet the kids do love that, its different


----------



## 66921

Are there any igg's that would be happy in a Vivexotic EX55 (i.e. non aboreal)?

:2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

MrC4FF said:


> Are there any igg's that would be happy in a Vivexotic EX55 (i.e. non aboreal)?
> 
> :2thumb:


 
probibly not! lol depending a desert iguana mate?
not sure how long it could live in one of those for though! 4x2x2 would be much better.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Would a collard lizard not be ok?


----------



## Iguanaquinn

FAO Ruthy. Another book, why we love dogs eat pigs and wear cows. On my phone or I would post link.


----------



## ruthyg

Iguanaquinn said:


> FAO Ruthy. Another book, why we love dogs eat pigs and wear cows. On my phone or I would post link.


Thanks, I saw that one on Amazon when I was looking at the other one - brillo


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Iguanaquinn said:


> Would a collard lizard not be ok?


which reminds me, mate have you had any expiriece with emerald swifts?


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Salazare Slytherin said:


> which reminds me, mate have you had any expiriece with emerald swifts?


Yeah been a few years now though mind man.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Iguanaquinn said:


> Yeah been a few years now though mind man.


I seen some today! damn they are awesome things.
I fancy a pair.
I made a thread, but confliciting opinios on whether they are an omnivore or insectivore and it's :censor: me off!


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I seen some today! damn they are awesome things.
> I fancy a pair.
> I made a thread, but confliciting opinios on whether they are an omnivore or insectivore and it's :censor: me off!


Ha ha con "o" worms... They are stunning, totally stunning, but if one gets out, good luck trying to catch it!

I rarely handled mine....


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Come comment please guys : victory:

My AWD: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/780763-my-special-little-awd.html


----------



## buddylouis

Well just thought i'd let you all know i'm very impressed with the tubular heater on the pulse stat. Keeps the night time ambients very steady indeed, more than happy with the investment and no more night glo light, lol :2thumb:


----------



## 111mattin111

ok so iggy hasnt eaten since his first day from his food dish, but when im changing his food i put a lil food on his basking spot i he always eats that all up, now is this interfearing to much or is it ok to put some food up there??


----------



## cherylrandall2010

are you putting his food on the floor


----------



## Iguanaquinn

buddylouis said:


> Well just thought i'd let you all know i'm very impressed with the tubular heater on the pulse stat. Keeps the night time ambients very steady indeed, more than happy with the investment and no more night glo light, lol :2thumb:


I hate to say I told you so... Lol only kidding, glad I could have been of service....



111mattin111 said:


> ok so iggy hasnt eaten since his first day from his food dish, but when im changing his food i put a lil food on his basking spot i he always eats that all up, now is this interfearing to much or is it ok to put some food up there??


Here try these out for size,(Zoo Med Arboreal Food Clip TA-10 - Surrey Pet Supplies) it could be that your Iguana is simply stressed out.... 

Ig's would not naturally take food from the ground, although this should not pose an issue. I would say that it is stress or parasites!


----------



## 111mattin111

cherylrandall2010 said:


> are you putting his food on the floor


nope its around the middle of the viv or abit higher at the back so it can eat in piece and without being seen, he can see and get to the bowl perfect, i just think its coz it's settling in still


----------



## 111mattin111

[/QUOTE]Here try these out for size,(Zoo Med Arboreal Food Clip TA-10 - Surrey Pet Supplies) it could be that your Iguana is simply stressed out.... 

Ig's would not naturally take food from the ground, although this should not pose an issue. I would say that it is stress or parasites![/QUOTE]

what do you do put some food in there n hang it at the top of the viv? Also ive not been disturbing him kinda just left it to it for the last week as to not bother him/her just food and water change and spot clean


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Just put my AWD in his new smaller viv.... Need to do this for the moment, moving house....

Still have everything that he needs an he's a wee handsome chap I must say..

Here's a little advice for setting up your UV lights, for anyone interested.....

Picutre quality is poor, but hey it happens.....

It's nothing to intricate, but it works! 

I find that I can get the UV right to the top of the viv without my reps leaping onto the reflector!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/781035-uv-light-set-up-simples.html


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Here try these out for size,(Zoo Med Arboreal Food Clip TA-10 - Surrey Pet Supplies) it could be that your Iguana is simply stressed out.... 

Ig's would not naturally take food from the ground, although this should not pose an issue. I would say that it is stress or parasites![/QUOTE]

what do you do put some food in there n hang it at the top of the viv? Also ive not been disturbing him kinda just left it to it for the last week as to not bother him/her just food and water change and spot clean[/QUOTE]

Yeah, just find somehwere to hang it...

Ig's get stressed really easily, to be honest, I wouldn't worry too much....

If everything is right, he/she will eat at some point.....


----------



## 111mattin111

like i say if i put some food on his basking spot he will eat the lot how ever much i put on there just didnt wanna keep putting food up there if it was gonna make things worse


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Albus prefers to eat higher up, this is debatible within itself because some keepers and authors recomend (including kaplan) and this is one of those things I disagree with, will put the food on the floor, they do this to help coax the iguana downward and to get some excersize, she mentions it in her sheets.

I find offering the food higher up tends to do the trick, it is more natural to them.

Mate you could send some fecals off (without taking the iguana to the vets to be checked out) that way it will give you peace of mind and it is less stressful to the iguana, in the mean time if he is eating higher up I would just keep doing what you are in the mean time.

The clips steve mentioned can also help improve enrichment and activity and will also encourage the iguana to move from X-Y and it is a bit more natural.

An iguana will feel safer higher up anyways.

Some iguanas will go down to eat, I have done this on occasion and it has worked, but usually only when I have coverd the entire enclosure up with a sheet to offer some privacy ontil they settled in, I get more success with feeding up higher, or after the iguana is eating healthy and has settled in quite well.


----------



## 111mattin111

cheers dude, he's very active he's here there n every where, basking then climbing about so not worried in that way, may also be coz he's shedding a little


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

111mattin111 said:


> cheers dude, he's very active he's here there n every where, basking then climbing about so not worried in that way, may also be coz he's shedding a little


Could be the shedding? who knows, the lack of appetite could also be a combination of the time of year too.

Albus has a vet check this week too with the winter drawing in, I want to make sure everything is spot on with him.


----------



## 111mattin111

Cool I think it's a good idea to have a winter check, I don't wanna take mine to the vets just yet as I don't really wanna handle him for a few weeks so he's settled in properly, once he is I can then take him,

I've just emailed PALS for a fecal kit so I can be sure


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

111mattin111 said:


> Cool I think it's a good idea to have a winter check, I don't wanna take mine to the vets just yet as I don't really wanna handle him for a few weeks so he's settled in properly, once he is I can then take him,
> 
> I've just emailed PALS for a fecal kit so I can be sure


 
Yeah mate I wouldn't recomend taking your new chap out at the mo anyways, unless there was other need for concern.
A fecal would be all that was needed I think  
Let us know how it goes.: victory:


----------



## 111mattin111

Ok so I'm looking at either getting ceramic bulb at pulse stat or 1ft tube heater to top up ambient and night temps which would you guys go for? Which would be best?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

I prefer ceramics personally.: victory:


----------



## 111mattin111

What would you suggest 60-75 watt as its not a massive viv? Or 100watt ?


----------



## buddylouis

As you've propbably seen i've just installed a tubular heater on a pulse stat for night time temps and i'm more than happy with it :2thumb:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

111mattin111 said:


> What would you suggest 60-75 watt as its not a massive viv? Or 100watt ?


If your viv is not huge u might just get away with a ceramic, but a tube gives more flexibikity.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Yeah, I am on about more personal preference over one over the other, I have no idea what wattage to recomend for your sized viv? a 60 or 75w stated and fixed into the middle will probobly work for night time temperatures (stated too they get very hot), but for your own viv you might be better off using a tubular heater? I have a feeling you would probibly get better temperatures opposed to just the top points.


I am just pretty old method when it comes to that sort of thing. 
I prefer ceramics opposed to the tubes as far as my own trust goes, if used correctly they are one of the best ways to acheive a night time temp.

I haven't yet used a tubular heater (yet) so I am biased in that way, I think to get a good nightime amb a tubular heater would nicely do it for your viv ontil you upgrade


----------



## 111mattin111

The only thing with a tubular heater is the room they take up in a smaller viv


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

111mattin111 said:


> The only thing with a tubular heater is the room they take up in a smaller viv


Do you still have that link I sent you to the monitor thread?
You might be better off asking on there to see if they can recomend anything smaller or know if you can get them smaller. I don't know in honesty.

Or you could just use a ceramic? either would be fine.: victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Alfalfa arrived  : victory:


----------



## 111mattin111

Putting a ceramic on the roof would mess with my basking temp as I've got the probe ect set up just right to keep basking temps just how I want them, could I put a ceramic on the side or something further down obviously with wire cage over it, this just means cutting off the artificial grass to make room for something


----------



## Iguanaquinn

111mattin111 said:


> Putting a ceramic on the roof would mess with my basking temp as I've got the probe ect set up just right to keep basking temps just how I want them, could I put a ceramic on the side or something further down obviously with wire cage over it, this just means cutting off the artificial grass to make room for something


Could use an ahs heater


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

111mattin111 said:


> Putting a ceramic on the roof would mess with my basking temp as I've got the probe ect set up just right to keep basking temps just how I want them, could I put a ceramic on the side or something further down obviously with wire cage over it, this just means cutting off the artificial grass to make room for something


 
You could put a ceramic through the top of the enclosure, stat it and put a timer on just for the nightime? that way it won't interefere with your other bulb daytime temperature.: victory:

I personally would not be confident using a ceramic from the side? I Just don't like the sound of it? : victory:

Not sure if anyone else has tried it though?

or steve just gave a good suggestion  never thought of that.


----------



## andy140365

picture of spike my approximate 6 year old ,dead calm loves cuddles etc any way been promising a picture of him im sure youll agree hes a stunner .......


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

I would just like to take this oppurtunity to wish Si and his iguana the best of luck and a speedy recovery they have both been having a very hard time of it as of late and I had a PM tonight explaining some of the progress his iggy is making.

I am sure he will share that when he gets the chance, but thinking of you both mate, and well done!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

andy140365 said:


> picture of spike my approximate 6 year old ,dead calm loves cuddles etc any way been promising a picture of him im sure youll agree hes a stunner .......image


 
He certainly is handsome.


----------



## scotty667

andy140365 said:


> picture of spike my approximate 6 year old ,dead calm loves cuddles etc any way been promising a picture of him im sure youll agree hes a stunner .......image


HAHA he's looking at you and going "WHAT THE F:censor:K YOU LOOKING AT" HAHA he is lovely though


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

scotty667 said:


> HAHA he's looking at you and going "WHAT THE F:censor:K YOU LOOKING AT" HAHA he is lovely though


He looks like he is a big show off to me! 

"hey look at me" look how handsome and stunning I can be. 
it might just be the camera angle but I am sure I can see a smile in there too.:flrt:


----------



## scotty667

Salazare Slytherin said:


> He looks like he is a big show off to me!
> 
> "hey look at me" look how handsome and stunning I can be.
> it might just be the camera angle but I am sure I can see a smile in there too.:flrt:


HAHA i didn't look close enough but he look's like he saying "HEY BABY COME OVER HERE AND GIVE DADDY A KISS" HAHA


----------



## jcarty33

SIGH......... antoher uv bulb blown, after thinking mu megaray was broken then buyung a new one to discover when i got to replace it its the bulb holder that was broke the bulb was fine

so i had a replacment one now, the original eventually broke this time and whe i went to put the new one in it immediatly popped aswell as my heat bulb

going back to tubes, arcadia t5s it is from now on


----------



## andy140365

Salazare Slytherin said:


> He looks like he is a big show off to me!
> 
> "hey look at me" look how handsome and stunning I can be.
> it might just be the camera angle but I am sure I can see a smile in there too.:flrt:


 ha ha he does smile everyone loves spike he loves me most when in season he chases me everywhere bless him ,glad you like ill put more pics up when i get a chance


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

jcarty33 said:


> SIGH......... antoher uv bulb blown, after thinking mu megaray was broken then buyung a new one to discover when i got to replace it its the bulb holder that was broke the bulb was fine
> 
> so i had a replacment one now, the original eventually broke this time and whe i went to put the new one in it immediatly popped aswell as my heat bulb
> 
> going back to tubes, arcadia t5s it is from now on


That sucks dude? I would double check the wattage of the bulbs and the recomeded guidelines, I have literally went through boxes of bulbs before in less than a week.

For the emergencys I just use the ordninary light bulbs, but it is a pain in the backside with UVB popping left right and center.
Just remember you need a Arcadia T5 starter.
Once you have that you should not go very far wrong.



andy140365 said:


> ha ha he does smile everyone loves spike he loves me most when in season he chases me everywhere bless him ,glad you like ill put more pics up when i get a chance


 
Albus has just hit his first season bless him.
he is showing the cutest oranges and I got his first head bob yesterday lol.


----------



## 111mattin111

My Endive, Chicory and Watercress seeds arrived today, just waiting for the rest of them to arrive now


----------



## Djlplastering

hi guys recently errica my iggy has started comeing over and drinking from the end of the bottle as i mist her viv could this mean she is dehydrated ?


----------



## andy140365

Djlplastering said:


> hi guys recently errica my iggy has started comeing over and drinking from the end of the bottle as i mist her viv could this mean she is dehydrated ?


 maybe just thirsty mine does the same not all the time you could try spraying her greens , feeding watercress ,cucumber etc just to make sure shes getting hydrated


----------



## cherylrandall2010

do females bop at themselfs in mirrors. i am still dont know if it a boy or girl but ever way i dont mind:2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Djlplastering said:


> hi guys recently errica my iggy has started comeing over and drinking from the end of the bottle as i mist her viv could this mean she is dehydrated ?


as been mentioned sometimes they can just be thirsty I include cucumber into my diets from time to time just ensure a bit of extra moisture is being included along with misting or soaking the food in water before feeding.

Offering somewhere to drink really helps too, I also bathe or shower at least once a day, mostly it is the shower at the moment.



cherylrandall2010 said:


> do females bop at themselfs in mirrors. i am still dont know if it a boy or girl but ever way i dont mind:2thumb:


Yes


----------



## andy140365

few more of spike......


----------



## scotty667

andy140365 said:


> few more of spike......imageimage


He like "YEAH BABY YOU CAN'T GET ENOUGH OF ME" or "I'M GUNNA BITE THAT CAMERA ONE DAY YOU WAIT"


----------



## andy140365

scotty667 said:


> He like "YEAH BABY YOU CAN'T GET ENOUGH OF ME" or "I'M GUNNA BITE THAT CAMERA ONE DAY YOU WAIT"


hes loving the new camera its nice to be able to share a few pictures makes it all worth while


----------



## scotty667

andy140365 said:


> hes loving the new camera its nice to be able to share a few pictures makes it all worth while


Well that's good at least your iguana communicate's with you then cause some iguana's are little sh:censor:t's.


----------



## buddylouis

Well i've not checked in for a few days, been really busy making the chameleon his new home, he is in a new viv (heavily planted with artificial plants, bark, bamboo etc) 4(h)x3(w)x2(d), he seems to be enjoying all the extra space. 

Visited pets at home to top up on nutrobal and calcidust and spotted a crestie that looked like it was feeling very sorry for its self, so that had to come home with us, so now my living room seems to be getting more and more like a tropical rain forest everyday :lol2:

Visited Reptile Room in Blackpool the other day too, although there enclosures for the rhinos and greens were quite good i was disappointed to see there advise on Green Iguanas needing an omnivore diet.

On a side note though its been a good few days now with the tubular heater on pulse stat in the iguana viv for night time ambients and i have to say i can highly recommend them, the temps through the night are extremely steady :2thumb:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

buddylouis said:


> Well i've not checked in for a few days, been really busy making the chameleon his new home, he is in a new viv (heavily planted with artificial plants, bark, bamboo etc) 4(h)x3(w)x2(d), he seems to be enjoying all the extra space.
> 
> Visited pets at home to top up on nutrobal and calcidust and spotted a crestie that looked like it was feeling very sorry for its self, so that had to come home with us, so now my living room seems to be getting more and more like a tropical rain forest everyday :lol2:
> 
> Visited Reptile Room in Blackpool the other day too, although there enclosures for the rhinos and greens were quite good i was disappointed to see there advise on Green Iguanas needing an omnivore diet.
> 
> On a side note though its been a good few days now with the tubular heater on pulse stat in the iguana viv for night time ambients and i have to say i can highly recommend them, the temps through the night are extremely steady :2thumb:


Boom..... I hope that more people listen to me now :2thumb:

Glad it's working for you!


----------



## buddylouis

Iguanaquinn said:


> Boom..... I hope that more people listen to me now :2thumb:
> 
> Glad it's working for you!


 
I have to say, i didn't think the night glo light was affecting her at all but she deffinately seems to settle quicker without that too :2thumb:


----------



## MartinMc

I recomend tube heaters 2. I have 2 in my viv 1 for day time ambient and one for night:2thumb:


----------



## 111mattin111

Do any of you guys keep you iggy viv in the same room as your other reptiles,

My new igg is in the same room as my beardie, they cant see each other one bit but was wondering do they know theres another reptile there ie smell or sence them?

And can this have an affect on them being in the same room


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

buddylouis said:


> Well i've not checked in for a few days, been really busy making the chameleon his new home, he is in a new viv (heavily planted with artificial plants, bark, bamboo etc) 4(h)x3(w)x2(d), he seems to be enjoying all the extra space.
> 
> Visited pets at home to top up on nutrobal and calcidust and spotted a crestie that looked like it was feeling very sorry for its self, so that had to come home with us, so now my living room seems to be getting more and more like a tropical rain forest everyday :lol2:
> 
> Visited Reptile Room in Blackpool the other day too, although there enclosures for the rhinos and greens were quite good i was disappointed to see there advise on *Green Iguanas needing an omnivore diet.*
> 
> On a side note though its been a good few days now with the tubular heater on pulse stat in the iguana viv for night time ambients and i have to say i can highly recommend them, the temps through the night are extremely steady :2thumb:


:bash::bash: it is a sad case, if people could count on one hand how many times an iguana ate animal protein (crickets, insects, pinkie) they would probibly get away with it, but I have cared for an iguana that led to a very slow and painful death beause of this.



111mattin111 said:


> Do any of you guys keep you iggy viv in the same room as your other reptiles,
> 
> My new igg is in the same room as my beardie, they cant see each other one bit but was wondering do they know theres another reptile there ie smell or sence them?
> 
> And can this have an affect on them being in the same room


 
Yeah the our igs were kept in the same rooms, there was never anything that led me to beleive they could sense each other unless they could blatantly see one another? but mostly they were up against the same walls stacked up.


----------



## 111mattin111

Yep mine are up against the same wall, just wondered thats all. :2thumb:


----------



## Djlplastering

andy140365 said:


> maybe just thirsty mine does the same not all the time you could try spraying her greens , feeding watercress ,cucumber etc just to make sure shes getting hydrated


cheers guys she has fresh water daily never seen her drink from it which is a good thing suppose so perhaps shes just being nosey shes also has large soaking area and shes fed better me :2thumb:


----------



## Djlplastering

111mattin111 said:


> Do any of you guys keep you iggy viv in the same room as your other reptiles,
> 
> My new igg is in the same room as my beardie, they cant see each other one bit but was wondering do they know theres another reptile there ie smell or sence them?
> 
> And can this have an affect on them being in the same room


mine is kept in with my tegu and african bull frog she doesnt seem to mind unless i let tegu (roy) out for a walk then she darts to bottom puffing herself up and hisses at him !!! so tend not to let him out an about in her room


----------



## 111mattin111

hey guys what do you think this is, noticed earlier the long toe in the pic the claw is up turned the shape and everything else about the toe looks normal, is the toe broke or is the nail just grown wrong?



















What should i do take him to the vets? its not affecting his movement at all?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

111mattin111 said:


> hey guys what do you think this is, noticed earlier the long toe in the pic the claw is up turned the shape and everything else about the toe looks normal, is the toe broke or is the nail just grown wrong?
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> What should i do take him to the vets? its not affecting his movement at all?


 
I can't see exacly what that is? can you get a close up shot of the toe?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

actually I just noticed the end part of it?
I haven't ever seen that before? he might have had it traped at some point, when he tried to free himself perhaps it might have rived the wrong way? either that or it has just never been trimed at all, the claw might be better comming off to be honest (trimming it down), it is in an awquard postition from that pic and it might be hurting him?

I would ask a vet to at least take a look at it, I havent came across that one before, you could maybey trim it down slightly yourself to take the edge off it making the chances of it catching a little less likley.


----------



## 111mattin111

on closer looking it looks like the end of his toe near the nail looks twisted around, maybe an old injury, would the vet take the tip of the toe off if it is twisted?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

111mattin111 said:


> on closer looking it looks like the end of his toe near the nail looks twisted around, maybe an old injury, would the vet take the tip of the toe off if it is twisted?
> 
> image


 
Well I assume the vet would have to do something because if that got caught I can imagine it causing him alot of pain, I havent seen that before mate, but in the mean time you can take the tip off yourself just don't take it down too far, there are nerves in there, and it will hurt him.
I would give this a read
Claw Trimming
then this
Green Iguana Society Quick Help
I would not be comfortible leaving it like that, but I wouldnt advise you to take that off yourself

taking the tip off might prevent it getting caught in the rope or bamboo or otherwise or at least it will help minimise the chance.

Even better you could phone the vets up and see what they think? sometimes they might be happy for you to do something at home but I would double check.


----------



## 111mattin111

Think I'll just ring the vets in the morning, just hope taking him doesn't upset him to much n put him off of his food


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

111mattin111 said:


> Think I'll just ring the vets in the morning, just hope taking him doesn't upset him to much n put him off of his food


 
Yeah, me too.
Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Ohhh looks a wee tad sore.... Mibby got it caugt on some NYLON string :lol2:

Sorry could not resist that one....


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Iguanaquinn said:


> Ohhh looks a wee tad sore.... Mibby got it caugt on some NYLON string :lol2:
> 
> Sorry could not resist that one....


LOL.
I really do have doubts abouts that, I would say that to have a claw rived into that position it has been stuck in something firm and solid and movement has been difficult?

Broken toes and claw issues do tend to be quite a common thing with young iguanas most iguanas that have broken toes have it happen to them when really young, they can often jerk their toes too rather than walking damn properly.
Other possibilites can include the iguana leaning over the side a branch and putting his full body weight on one claw, I have seen mine do this.

Unless I see evidene that the iguana had the claw traped in nylon (like a obviouse peice showing it or a peice that gives that indication) I find it difficult to beleive. 
It is still a possibility but I would think my assumption is correct, iguanas can break their toes and get claws traped in branches with aqkward grabbing spots that can result in it too, and it can often happen without rope or nylon even being in the enclosure so.
:lol2:

We could debate all day.

Mattin let us know how it goes at the vets, I just checked out MK's work and the GIS they basicly both say that the claw is probibly better off comming off.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Salazare Slytherin said:


> LOL.
> I really do have doubts abouts that, I would say that to have a claw rived into that position it has been stuck in something firm and solid and movement has been difficult?
> 
> Broken toes and claw issues do tend to be quite a common thing with young iguanas most iguanas that have broken toes have it happen to them when really young, they can often jerk their toes too rather than walking damn properly.
> Other possibilites can include the iguana leaning over the side a branch and putting his full body weight on one claw, I have seen mine do this.
> 
> Unless I see evidene that the iguana had the claw traped in nylon (like a obviouse peice showing it or a peice that gives that indication) I find it difficult to beleive.
> It is still a possibility but I would think my assumption is correct, iguanas can break their toes and get claws traped in branches with aqkward grabbing spots that can result in it too, and it can often happen without rope or nylon even being in the enclosure so.
> :lol2:
> 
> We could debate all day.
> 
> Mattin let us know how it goes at the vets, I just checked out MK's work and the GIS they basicly both say that the claw is probibly better off comming off.



Yup, I know , Igs are the most accident prone animals ever, that's why I would not use NYLON ha ha ha ha.....


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Iguanaquinn said:


> Yup, I know , Igs are the most accident prone animals ever, that's why I would not use NYLON ha ha ha ha.....


?????????????


----------



## 111mattin111

I'll let you know I'm booked in at 4.30, to take the claw off would they have to put it under anaesthetic?


----------



## Iguanaquinn

111mattin111 said:


> I'll let you know I'm booked in at 4.30, to take the claw off would they have to put it under anaesthetic?


Depends, but yes I would imagine they would.... Ig's respond well my vet told me before.... Could have been saying that to make me feel better though lol.


----------



## 111mattin111

Ok so tried a different vets this time, great place very friendly,

He said the toe was probably broke awhile ago and has just healed in a different place from normal, said it will not cause any pain or discomfort, he trimmed the nail and weighed him, said hes in great condition which is great news, then said he would do the appointment free as it was only quick which was even better, 

Oh and he also got some shed out of the corner of his eye


----------



## buddylouis

111mattin111 said:


> Ok so tried a different vets this time, great place very friendly,
> 
> He said the toe was probably broke awhile ago and has just healed in a different place from normal, said it will not cause any pain or discomfort, he trimmed the nail and weighed him, said hes in great condition which is great news, then said he would do the appointment free as it was only quick which was even better,
> 
> Oh and he also got some shed out of the corner of his eye


Good news :2thumb:

So nothing to do with the rope :lol2:


----------



## 111mattin111

buddylouis said:


> Good news :2thumb:
> 
> So nothing to do with the rope :lol2:


Lol nope nothing to do with rope


----------



## buddylouis

Any idea why my girl tries to chew the carpet when shes out ? She only does it now and again, think she does it just to be mischeivious to be honest she'll have a chew on everything in her sight sometimes, lol. carpet, walls, skirting boards, etc. She knows she being naughty because i'll tell her NO and she gives me the look and then i can't help but laugh, i just keep picking her up and putting her on the back of the sofa, today she thought it would be a godd idea to sit on the laptop whilst i was using it and then give me the look to say go on then try typing now, she does make me laugh :lol2:


----------



## DavieB

111mattin111 said:


> Ok so tried a different vets this time, great place very friendly,
> 
> He said the toe was probably broke awhile ago and has just healed in a different place from normal, said it will not cause any pain or discomfort, he trimmed the nail and weighed him, said hes in great condition which is great news, then said he would do the appointment free as it was only quick which was even better,
> 
> Oh and he also got some shed out of the corner of his eye


My Ig has a toe broken and healed in the wrong position causes him no issues at all. Vet wasn't woorried in the slightest.


----------



## Locksy

Hello One & All, just wanted to get round to saying hi to all, this thread is great, i have been reading it for weeks never getting round to the last posts :lol2: i have a Red Phase Green Iguana "Merlin" this last week i have managed to get him eating off my hand:2thumb: after 2 months s l o w l y convincing him i am not the enemy.
The thread is fantastic ty for all the info i have gleaned from it. any way here is a piccy of the lil dude !


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Locksy said:


> Hello One & All, just wanted to get round to saying hi to all, this thread is great, i have been reading it for weeks never getting round to the last posts :lol2: i have a Red Phase Green Iguana "Merlin" this last week i have managed to get him eating off my hand:2thumb: after 2 months s l o w l y convincing him i am not the enemy.
> The thread is fantastic ty for all the info i have gleaned from it. any way here is a piccy of the lil dude !
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Welcome to the Rfuk :welcome: and welcome to the world of keeping iguanas, Merlin is a stunning little chap, I love the name, I kinda name all my animals after magical characters


----------



## 111mattin111

He looks a lovely little chap/chapette


----------



## ruthyg

For all those happy gardeners out there, just found this website which sells organic seeds at good prices for all your iggy diet happiness 
www.realseeds.co.uk


----------



## DavieB

Giving my Viv a big clean today, normally Goblin is happy to stay outside his viv all day wandering about climbing curtains sleeping on the top of them, lounging on the back of the settee, sleeping with Nathans teddy bears in there hammock (the gist is he free roams all the time with no issues) Today I want to spend a few hours cleaning his viv, is he having it is he £$%^. He is getting pretty angry not being allowed in think I'll give him a bath that'll keep him out for another 45 minutes.... 

This is its 3 monthly BIG clean, but I was thinking he only shits in one place (then it obviously drips onto floor). How often do you all give a big clean to large vivs? I spot clean every day and mop and wipe the whole viv every week the 3 month one everything gets taken out and cleaned in the kitchen, wondering if its worthwhile Veggie lizard with no parasites according to the vets check a couple of months ago. I done my Beardie every month like this just wondering if there is any need with the Iguana as its a cleaner lizard.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

DavieB said:


> Giving my Viv a big clean today, normally Goblin is happy to stay outside his viv all day wandering about climbing curtains sleeping on the top of them, lounging on the back of the settee, sleeping with Nathans teddy bears in there hammock (the gist is he free roams all the time with no issues) Today I want to spend a few hours cleaning his viv, is he having it is he £$%^. He is getting pretty angry not being allowed in think I'll give him a bath that'll keep him out for another 45 minutes....
> 
> This is its 3 monthly BIG clean, but I was thinking he only shits in one place (then it obviously drips onto floor). How often do you all give a big clean to large vivs? I spot clean every day and mop and wipe the whole viv every week the 3 month one everything gets taken out and cleaned in the kitchen, wondering if its worthwhile Veggie lizard with no parasites according to the vets check a couple of months ago. I done my Beardie every month like this just wondering if there is any need with the Iguana as its a cleaner lizard.



Think what you are doing sounds great man! I would go for a 6 mths check, wouldn't worry about parasites though, I would go for general health, bone formation stuff as they are a little more challanging dietry wise.

Sounds great though.... Spot clean and big clean every 3 mths! ideal I say! As it is a task to be fair!

Stick some F10 in the humidifier and pump it through now and then too, that'll do the trick for a monthly clean if u want to make sure!


----------



## DavieB

Iguanaquinn said:


> Think what you are doing sounds great man! I would go for a 6 mths check, wouldn't worry about parasites though, I would go for general health, bone formation stuff as they are a little more challanging dietry wise.
> 
> Sounds great though.... Spot clean and big clean every 3 mths! ideal I say! As it is a task to be fair!
> 
> Stick some F10 in the humidifier and pump it through now and then too, that'll do the trick for a monthly clean if u want to make sure!


Yer its been 6 month since his last check up, I'll get him up next week maybe.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

DavieB said:


> Yer its been 6 month since his last check up, I'll get him up next week maybe.



M8 to be fair, you sound like you are doing a great job, you have been asking all the right questions and putting in the hours. I would just wait till after xmas and get yourself, the O/H or the wee lad a wee somthing with the £50......

:no1:


----------



## DavieB

Just boiling some pasta for Goblin, Sweet potato and pasta for him tonight, first time I've gave him it will be the last for a couple month regardless.


----------



## 111mattin111

What's everyone feeding as the regular staple diet at the min, 
Just trying to get an idea of what other people use regulary. 

My staple consist of

Spring greens
Parsnip
Watercress
Butternut squash 
Sugar snap peas
Rocket twice a week
Papaya 

Then once a month mint, coriander, sage, thyme 

Then got seeds to grow some of the harder to get things, how does this sound for now?

Still looking for a local grocers to get some other foods


----------



## MartinMc

Bout the same. Mine is mad for red and yellow pepper just now too. Dont think its much use as a staple but every now and then wont do any harm lol. Anything for a quiet life. Luckily my beardie loves it 2:2thumb:


----------



## DavieB

Thats pretty much exactly what mine eats, Spring greens, rocket, butternut squash and especially watercress are his favourite all good staples too which is a bonus!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

My staple consist of

Spring greens
Parsnip
Watercress
Butternut squash 
Sugar snap peas
Rocket twice a week
Papaya 

Then once a month mint, coriander, sage, thyme 

Then got seeds to grow some of the harder to get things, how does this sound for now?

Still looking for a local grocers to get some other foods[/QUOTE]

My Diet at the moment varies, but I try to aim for around 8 different greens a day at least and if I can feed 80 different foods year I am happy.

Today Albus had

Rocket
Dandilion leaves
Landcress
Mustard greens
Escarole
Dill 
Ficus Tree leaves
Tarragon
and Okra

Tomorrow He will have

Watercress
Escarole
Mustardgreens
Raddish Tops
Dandilion leaves
Spring greens
Mint
Butternut squash
Snap peas
Papaya

The most common foods you will find that can be fed daily are.
Spring Greens
Escarole (chicory)
Raddish tops
Rocket
Watercress
Dandilion leaves (collect)
Endive.

I include at least one different herb daily with his dish, and if possible a flower too.

Veggies

Parsnip 
Butternut Squash 
Acorn Squash (morrisons is the only place I located that sells other squashes)
Kabocha Squash
Okra
Snap Peas
Bell Peppers

Fruit Papaya
Figs (rehydrate)
Prickly pear (when ever I can get them)

Everything else I include maybey once a year, or I GROW it and haven't listed it to save confusion.

Basicly your offering the staple foods and mixing everything else with it, peeps will feed the likes of rocket daily but because I have other foods I can offer I include it twice a week and thats it.


----------



## DavieB

Today Albus had

Rocket
Dandilion leaves
Landcress
Mustard greens
Escarole
Dill 
Ficus Tree leaves
Tarragon
and Okra

Tomorrow He will have

Watercress
Escarole
Mustardgreens
Raddish Tops
Dandilion leaves
Spring greens
Mint
Butternut squash
Snap peas
Papaya

The most common foods you will find that can be fed daily are.
Spring Greens
Escarole (chicory)
Raddish tops
Rocket
Watercress
Dandilion leaves (collect)
Endive.

I include at least one different herb daily with his dish, and if possible a flower too.

Veggies

Parsnip 
Butternut Squash 
Acorn Squash (morrisons is the only place I located that sells other squashes)
Kabocha Squash
Okra
Snap Peas
Bell Peppers

Fruit Papaya
Figs (rehydrate)
*Prickly pear (when ever I can get them)
* 
Everything else I include maybey once a year, or I GROW it and haven't listed it to save confusion.

Basicly your offering the staple foods and mixing everything else with it, peeps will feed the likes of rocket daily but because I have other foods I can offer I include it twice a week and thats it.[/QUOTE]
Now when you pick a pawpaw
Or a prickly pear
And you prick a raw paw
Next time beware
Don't pick the prickly pear by the paw
When you pick a pear
Try to use the claw
But you don't need to use the claw
When you pick a pear of the big pawpaw
Have I given you a clue ?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

??? I am very tired at the moment Dave lol
I can't be dealing with riddles lmao.


----------



## DavieB

The Bare Necessities - The Jungle Book (1967) - YouTube

1:25 IN LOL


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

DavieB said:


> The Bare Necessities - The Jungle Book (1967) - YouTube
> 
> 1:25 IN LOL


Haha in my defence it has been nearly 16 years since I seen that. lol.
Oh my god! I am getting old.


----------



## riopet

*Iggy bath!*

I'm def getting old and sad!! Soooo excited I bathed baby before in the sink! :2thumb:
Was trying to rearrange his home and add a few more accessories (palace on way ) and he wasn't happy - flying as usual around so although hadn't planned on getting him out (he comes out once in morning as part of taming routine) I decided it would be easier and prob less stressfull for both of us if I just caught and held him while I completed the furnishing :lol2:
Once I had him and was changing water again I just thought - ooh would you like a warm bath??? Ahh he loved it (well I did) watching his little claws (not so little) waddling around!! Sooo sweet!

OMG I'm so sad :flrt:


----------



## NBLADE

can't remember if i posted these or not 




































































































































































just a few different iggy species there


----------



## Locksy

awesome piccys i love the close up one :2thumb:


----------



## 111mattin111

Love them iggys all so beautiful, 

Sal I was over near you yesterday about 2min round the corner


----------



## ruthyg

NBLADE said:


> can't remember if i posted these or not
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> just a few different iggy species there


:gasp: I think I'd remember if you'd posted those before! Lol! Holy freakin' cow they're STUNNING! OMG THE FIJIIAN! Squeak! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## NBLADE

Locksy said:


> awesome piccys i love the close up one :2thumb:


thanks  



111mattin111 said:


> Love them iggys all so beautiful,
> 
> Sal I was over near you yesterday about 2min round the corner


cheers : victory:



ruthyg said:


> :gasp: I think I'd remember if you'd posted those before! Lol! Holy freakin' cow they're STUNNING! OMG THE FIJIIAN! Squeak! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


they are stunning, fijis are always nice though lol. 


Now who can name all 5 species there :whistling2: lol


----------



## Iguanaquinn

NBLADE said:


> can't remember if i posted these or not
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> just a few different iggy species there


Holy I jesus :censor: I have a new best friend!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

111mattin111 said:


> Love them iggys all so beautiful,
> 
> Sal I was over near you yesterday about 2min round the corner


 
Haha I was out yesterday, but knock on the door next time .
il make you a brew and give you some mustard for iggy


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

NBLADE said:


> can't remember if i posted these or not
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> just a few different iggy species there


 
Dude I have to come and meet these at some point!
very jelous.


----------



## 111mattin111

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Haha I was out yesterday, but knock on the door next time .
> il make you a brew and give you some mustard for iggy


I'll take you up on that lol hows Albus getting on?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

111mattin111 said:


> I'll take you up on that lol hows Albus getting on?


 
No worries, he is good mate thanks for asking  hes munching away at his grub at the moment lol.

Hows yours?


----------



## 111mattin111

Still abit slow in eating only eats tiny amounts at the min, kinda just left him to it since I got him letting him settle in without disturbing him, how long would you say leave him before I try to start to interact?


----------



## Bexzini

111mattin111 said:


> Still abit slow in eating only eats tiny amounts at the min, kinda just left him to it since I got him letting him settle in without disturbing him, how long would you say leave him before I try to start to interact?


How long have you had the iguana? Whats the age? 

Thats right peeps, I'm back  i missed you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 111mattin111

It's around 4 month old had him/her around 3 weeks now nice to see you back bex


----------



## NBLADE

Iguanaquinn said:


> Holy I jesus :censor: I have a new best friend!


lol cheers i guess



Salazare Slytherin said:


> Dude I have to come and meet these at some point!
> very jelous.


i'm sure we can sort something out mate.

No bodies named all 5 species yet though :gasp: :whistling2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Sexy Bexy is back:flrt:



111mattin111 said:


> It's around 4 month old had him/her around 3 weeks now nice to see you back bex


If he is eating something at least I wouldn't be massively worried, I would just leave him alone ontil he becomes a bit more confident  



NBLADE said:


> lol cheers i guess
> 
> 
> 
> i'm sure we can sort something out mate.
> 
> No bodies named all 5 species yet though :gasp: :whistling2:


 
woop give me a tick and il go back and take a look through them :2thumb:

Iguana Iguana (Green Iguana)
Cyclura cornuta (Rhino Iguana) Life ambition to own one of these
Cyclura nubilia (cuban rock iguana) Life ambition to own one of these too/
Brachylophus fasciatus) (Fiji iguana) not sure what kind though?
are the last chuckwallas? not sure on that one lol.


----------



## scotty667

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Sexy Bexy is back:flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> If he is eating something at least I wouldn't be massively worried, I would just leave him alone ontil he becomes a bit more confident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woop give me a tick and il go back and take a look through them :2thumb:
> 
> Iguana Iguana (Green Iguana)
> Cyclura cornuta (Rhino Iguana) Life ambition to own one of these
> Cyclura nubilia (cuban rock iguana) Life ambition to own one of these too/
> Brachylophus fasciatus) (Fiji iguana) not sure what kind though?
> are the last chuckwallas? not sure on that one lol.


You peice of poo i was half way through writing them


----------



## Bexzini

111mattin111 said:


> It's around 4 month old had him/her around 3 weeks now nice to see you back bex


Thanks lovely and yeah as the iguana is quite young s/he is going to be fairly scatty anyway. Its important that the iguana establishes you as being a friendly part of its life, which s/he will figure out along the way while you maintain the enclosure, provide food, and even being near the enclosure for part of the day will help. Its definitely important to help them settle in as much as possible before the taming process begins  Maybe even talk to the iguana while you do all the maintance, anything to help him get used to your presence and voice would be fantastic! I would be rubbish at this as I am very impatient lmao :lol2:


----------



## Bexzini

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Sexy Bexy is back:flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> If he is eating something at least I wouldn't be massively worried, I would just leave him alone ontil he becomes a bit more confident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woop give me a tick and il go back and take a look through them :2thumb:
> 
> Iguana Iguana (Green Iguana)
> Cyclura cornuta (Rhino Iguana) Life ambition to own one of these
> Cyclura nubilia (cuban rock iguana) Life ambition to own one of these too/
> Brachylophus fasciatus) (Fiji iguana) not sure what kind though?
> are the last chuckwallas? not sure on that one lol.


I can't wait for us to co-own our first Cyclura    in our joint bexzini and salazare petshop of amazing awesomeness


----------



## 111mattin111

Bexzini said:


> Thanks lovely and yeah as the iguana is quite young s/he is going to be fairly scatty anyway. Its important that the iguana establishes you as being a friendly part of its life, which s/he will figure out along the way while you maintain the enclosure, provide food, and even being near the enclosure for part of the day will help. Its definitely important to help them settle in as much as possible before the taming process begins  Maybe even talk to the iguana while you do all the maintance, anything to help him get used to your presence and voice would be fantastic! I would be rubbish at this as I am very impatient lmao :lol2:


He/She doesnt mind while im cleaning the viv quite happy just watching what im doing, he had a good feed today podged his belly full which was nice to see, im always talking as im cleaning and putting food in ect, theres plenty of time for taming lol


----------



## NBLADE

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Sexy Bexy is back:flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> If he is eating something at least I wouldn't be massively worried, I would just leave him alone ontil he becomes a bit more confident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woop give me a tick and il go back and take a look through them :2thumb:
> 
> Iguana Iguana (Green Iguana)
> Cyclura cornuta (Rhino Iguana) Life ambition to own one of these
> Cyclura nubilia (cuban rock iguana) Life ambition to own one of these too/
> Brachylophus fasciatus) (Fiji iguana) not sure what kind though?
> are the last chuckwallas? not sure on that one lol.



right on 4 out the 5 : victory:, the last are actually, banana phase spiny tailed iggys, they start green, then go a yellowy colour as they age lol.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

She's back!!


----------



## Bexzini

Iguanaquinn said:


> She's back!!


Heyaaa 

except i got to go to work in about 20 minutes


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

NBLADE said:


> right on 4 out the 5 : victory:, the last are actually, banana phase spiny tailed iggys, they start green, then go a yellowy colour as they age lol.


I have never even herd of them lol. dude you keep some awesome stuff.



Bexzini said:


> Heyaaa
> 
> except i got to go to work in about 20 minutes


awwwww


----------



## scotty667

Sal is extremely busy right now please leave a message after the beep *BEEP*.


----------



## winno

NBLADE said:


> right on 4 out the 5 : victory:, the last are actually, banana phase spiny tailed iggys, they start green, then go a yellowy colour as they age lol.


Iv been looking for some banana phase for ages where did you get them???:mf_dribble:

got to say you do have a top collection there mate:no1:. 
iggy wise ive only got a pair of figis at the moment 
(ill post some pixs up tomorrow) I am looking into some greens and rhinos or some Grand Cayman hybrids 
:mf_dribble:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

I agree, I am looking into rhino and cuban rock iguanas, our house is nearly built and will be ready in May. 

You can't help but admire iguanas, they are just so damn prehistoric.


----------



## riopet

*Love Iggy*

AHHHH, I LUVVVV my baby Iggy (Mijas) - h:flrt:e has real PER-SON-ALITY!!!


----------



## buddylouis

Blimey! Its been a bit quiet on here recently, whats going on ? nothing to debate ? :lol2:


----------



## Locksy

buddylouis said:


> Blimey! Its been a bit quiet on here recently, whats going on ? nothing to debate ? :lol2:


i will toss a question in, at some point when the new cage is made i was thinking of popping a water filter and pump into a bathing area for "Merlin" my iggy, hopefully have some sort of waterfall into it, now i have a 5ft fish tank so i understand filters in our external filter for the fish we use "Clean Water Media" and we change that every 2 months with a 2 week 25% water change.. sorry this seems long winded :gasp: 
anyway what do you guys that have this set up for iggys use, would the same way i use for my tropical fish be enough for iggy with maybe a once a week partial water change ? i am mainly thinking that if he soils in it is the filter enough to clean it with out any worrys
Cheers !


----------



## Iguanaquinn

buddylouis said:


> Blimey! Its been a bit quiet on here recently, whats going on ? nothing to debate ? :lol2:


Well now thay uare back, you will more than likley get me arguing with someone lol.


----------



## buddylouis

Iguanaquinn said:


> Well now thay uare back, you will more than likley get me arguing with someone lol.


Yeh had laptop power issues, new charger ordered and arrived :2thumb: 
"arueing" is a strong word, i prefer "good healthy debate" :lol2:


----------



## scotty667

Iguanaquinn said:


> Well now thay uare back, you will more than likley get me arguing with someone lol.


Don't worry i got your back LOL.


----------



## buddylouis

Locksy said:


> i will toss a question in, at some point when the new cage is made i was thinking of popping a water filter and pump into a bathing area for "Merlin" my iggy, hopefully have some sort of waterfall into it, now i have a 5ft fish tank so i understand filters in our external filter for the fish we use "Clean Water Media" and we change that every 2 months with a 2 week 25% water change.. sorry this seems long winded :gasp:
> anyway what do you guys that have this set up for iggys use, would the same way i use for my tropical fish be enough for iggy with maybe a once a week partial water change ? i am mainly thinking that if he soils in it is the filter enough to clean it with out any worrys
> Cheers !


Difficult one to answer as i just use a very large rub for mine and change the the water daily sometimes twice, depends how many times she goes, yes its her toilet too, lol. 

I would imagine even the biggest of regular fish tank external canister filters would struggle with the amount of waste from your iguana should he/she use it as a toilet, it also depends how much water will be in the whole system, the more the better obviously for filteration purposes, i would be inclined to use something like alfagrog media, it has huge surface area compared to all other types of filter media.

I think this is one for someone who has tried and tested it tbh.

Good luck though it sounds great :2thumb:


----------



## Locksy

_tks for your reply :2thumb: yea i kinda thinking in the back of my head it may not work out over long term but with frequent water changes... still open to suggestions )_


----------



## buddylouis

Locksy said:


> _tks for your reply :2thumb: yea i kinda thinking in the back of my head it may not work out over long term but with frequent water changes... still open to suggestions )_


It can and is done, i've seen many with this kind of set up, if you can get it working efficiently it can have so many benifits :2thumb:


----------



## Dan Bristow

Couple of pics of buddy.he is shedding at the min but still beautiful!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Dan Bristow said:


> Couple of pics of buddy.he is shedding at the min but still beautiful!
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
Beautiful mate, do you plan on breeding him at any point?


----------



## Dan Bristow

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Beautiful mate, do you plan on breeding him at any point?


Strange you should say that,I'm just in the process of selling my snake collection and then I'm thinking of pairing him up. I just need to confirm the male side of things! I'm pretty sure as has loads of big femoral pores and a couple of bulges in the right places but obviously wanna be 100% before I buy him a friend!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Dan Bristow said:


> Strange you should say that,I'm just in the process of selling my snake collection and then I'm thinking of pairing him up. I just need to confirm the male side of things! I'm pretty sure as has loads of big femoral pores and a couple of bulges in the right places but obviously wanna be 100% before I buy him a friend!


I would not mind breeding a pair of these... but I have pleanty of time to make arrangements and do some planning, I am considering looking into cuban rock iguanas too, they are pretty hard to come by I see, I know a guy that can get me a pair though, obviously at an expensive cost!:devil: lol

A few more people should consider breeding cyclura in my opinion, I would like to see a few more captive bred, not so much as on the scale of the green iguana, but enough at least to meet seriouse enthusiast demands.
Hope all goes well with that mate


----------



## Dan Bristow

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I would not mind breeding a pair of these... but I have pleanty of time to make arrangements and do some planning, I am considering looking into cuban rock iguanas too, they are pretty hard to come by I see, I know a guy that can get me a pair though, obviously at an expensive cost!:devil: lol
> 
> A few more people should consider breeding cyclura in my opinion.
> Hope all goes well with that mate



Many thanks.if all goes to plan,they'll have a 9x3x4 viv each,next to each other with a partition between them.this partition will be solid with a interchangeable bit for wire mesh so they can be introduced in a safe way!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Dan Bristow said:


> Many thanks.if all goes to plan,they'll have a 9x3x4 viv each,next to each other with a partition between them.this partition will be solid with a interchangeable bit for wire mesh so they can be introduced in a safe way!


 
That sounds pretty damn awesome  
Best way to go, I hope all goes well with that.


----------



## winno

As promised
Fiji girl Tink








Fiji boy Arnie
















Arnie is currently being housed separate as he's just a baby so wont him to get some pounds on first.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

winno said:


> As promised
> Fiji girl Tink
> image
> Fiji boy Arnie
> image
> image
> Arnie is currently being housed separate as he's just a baby so wont him to get some pounds on first.


I love FIJI Iguana's!!


----------



## Bexzini

winno said:


> As promised
> Fiji girl Tink
> image
> Fiji boy Arnie
> image
> image
> Arnie is currently being housed separate as he's just a baby so wont him to get some pounds on first.


These guys are absolutely stunning I also love Fiji's


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Sent my m8 links to everything that he would need to set-up his beardie and the packing office told him it was the wrong size of lights n that!!!

I am raging! I use the same lights in the same size viv!! They told him that they were too big for the viv and they would not fit!

Absolute muppets! He just ordered them anyway....


----------



## winno

Dan Bristow said:


> Couple of pics of buddy.he is shedding at the min but still beautiful!
> 
> image
> 
> image



absolutely stunning Dan and my fav of iguanas hope to have a pair next year (fingers crossed)
do you no if hes he or hes she?


----------



## Dan Bristow

winno said:


> absolutely stunning Dan and my fav of iguanas hope to have a pair next year (fingers crossed)
> do you no if hes he or hes she?



Thank you for the nice comments. Buddy is a he.I'm nearly 100% on that. Wasn't sure at first but has a load of big femoral pores and also two large lumps in the right places! Just need to catch him pooing to confirm- gonna plop him in the bath this week to get him to go in front of me so can see his crown jewels!!!( that sounds a bit wrong! Lol!)


----------



## winno

Dan Bristow said:


> Thank you for the nice comments. Buddy is a he.I'm nearly 100% on that. Wasn't sure at first but has a load of big femoral pores and also two large lumps in the right places! Just need to catch him pooing to confirm- gonna plop him in the bath this week to get him to go in front of me so can see his crown jewels!!!( that sounds a bit wrong! Lol!)


 
Perv:lol2:


----------



## Dan Bristow

winno said:


> As promised
> Fiji girl Tink
> image
> Fiji boy Arnie
> image
> image
> Arnie is currently being housed separate as he's just a baby so wont him to get some pounds on first.


keep looking at these pics-beaytiful and very tempted to get one now!!-ive read they are best kept in pairs?? true or a sales ploy?!


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Dan Bristow said:


> Couple of pics of buddy.he is shedding at the min but still beautiful!
> 
> image
> 
> image



sexy beast dan :no1:


----------



## Dan Bristow

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> sexy beast dan :no1:


 thanks shane-do you like buddy too?!!


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Dan Bristow said:


> thanks shane-do you like buddy too?!!


to right i do mate most lizards dont interest me beyond monitors but rhinos are deffinatly sexy beasts deffinetly my cup of tea :no1:


----------



## Dan Bristow

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> to right i do mate most lizards dont interest me beyond monitors but rhinos are deffinatly sexy beasts deffinetly my cup of tea :no1:


 
yes they are awesome mate. buddy is so personable,knows me now and wont come out his viv if anyone, bar me and my son, are in the room. but if just us, he jumps straight out for a scratch and a few mazuri pellets!


----------



## 111mattin111

Does anyone else suffer from moss growing on there wooden branches caused by the humidity in there tanks? 

With using a humidifier i think its making it worse im having to wipe the branches down everyday, is there anything i can do to stop this?


----------



## buddylouis

111mattin111 said:


> Does anyone else suffer from moss growing on there wooden branches caused by the humidity in there tanks?
> 
> With using a humidifier i think its making it worse im having to wipe the branches down everyday, is there anything i can do to stop this?


No probs like that this end mate.

What kind of branches are you using ?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Mold growing in vivs is usually a sign of poor ventilation mate, put a few more ventelation holes in the back of the enclosure, and lower the humidity.

I have never had that problem with lizards personally but I have had this problem with some of the inverts.

I scrub down all branches before they go in also.: victory:


----------



## 111mattin111

buddylouis said:


> No probs like that this end mate.
> 
> What kind of branches are you using ?


 
branches from the woods, had them months stripped bark ect,


----------



## buddylouis

111mattin111 said:


> branches from the woods, had them months stripped bark ect,


If the bark has been stripped and branches allowed to dry, then i can only think ventilation needs increasing like sal said and maybe lower humidity :2thumb:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

buddylouis said:


> Blimey! Its been a bit quiet on here recently, whats going on ? nothing to debate ? :lol2:


Depends where the mould is growing and how the branches were treated. So where is the problem?


----------



## 111mattin111

My humidifier seems to make everything quite wet I think it's where water is standing on the branches ie bottom of a horizontal branch where it drips from ect gonna try turning humidifier down


----------



## 111mattin111

sorry another quick question, ive got a uv tube Arcadia 12% not T5 as viv just isnt wide enough to fit one, its at the front of the viv with relector my question is could i add a compact bulb near the basking bulb for extra uv or would it not make any differance? theres plenty of coverage if need be


----------



## buddylouis

111mattin111 said:


> My humidifier seems to make everything quite wet I think it's where water is standing on the branches ie bottom of a horizontal branch where it drips from ect gonna try turning humidifier down


What does the humidity measure in the viv ?

My humidifier doesn't make anything wet as such, i could be completely wrong but if everything is getting wet the humidity could be too high. Like i say i could be completely wrong and it could be me thats doing something wrong, i.e. not leaving humidifier on long enough, i generally let the humidity level get up to about 75% around three quarters of the way up the viv, (i have two gauges one in lower half and one in upper half, obviously humidity is higher in lower half because humidifier is positioned in lower half) then turn off the humidifier, it does creap upto about 80% after turning it off, but then i allow it to drop down before turning it back on, at the moment its only on for about 10 mins 3 to 4 times a day, this for me keeps the humidity between 60 and 80% in the top half of viv where she spends 95% of her time with the obvious rises and falls througout the day.


----------



## buddylouis

111mattin111 said:


> sorry another quick question, ive got a uv tube Arcadia 12% not T5 as viv just isnt wide enough to fit one, its at the front of the viv with relector my question is could i add a compact bulb near the basking bulb for extra uv or would it not make any differance? theres plenty of coverage if need be


Personally i wouldn't bother, its upto you though, i'm led to beleive that the compacts have led to eye problems in some reps not sure about iguanas though. With the tube your iggy will be able to photoregulate itself anyway :2thumb:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Although i think Surrey Pet Supplies is a great shop, I wander how the keep humidity up for their Igs...... Air Con dries out air so I hope its all humidity controlled!


----------



## 111mattin111

Iguanaquinn said:


> Although i think Surrey Pet Supplies is a great shop, I wander how the keep humidity up for their Igs...... Air Con dries out air so I hope its all humidity controlled!


This is what I also wondered as there in cages aswell, they look in great health though and well hydrated


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Iguanas can easily survive in good ventelated and low humidity enclosures, there are some keepers who adequately feel humiifiers and the like are a little over the top for these animals, provided they have a drinking dish.

While some iguanas natural humidity can reach 90%+ other area green iggys live in other areas which have a low humidity range also, and they are very hardy and built to last.

Whether that is right or not is questionible, I have succesfully used mesh cages for iggys in the past, they all got bathed or showerd daily, were misted twice before the humiifier idea was put forward to me and had drinking options and food misted, I don't recall any problems we had apart from once.

I suppose that is where the line comes inbetween of thriving and surviving.

I think that if you have those kinds of enclosure and don't use a humidifier, you should at least pay particular attention to shedding times and mist a bit more and if you want bathe or shower your iggy too.


----------



## buddylouis

Roll on spring/summer, thats all :lol2:


----------



## 111mattin111

is there anything i can seal the branches with like marine varnish or anything?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

no idea on sealing branches dude, never herd of anyone doing it before?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Hi guys, im a monitor man, but my OH's family just went to the Caimen islands and took these pic's of wild Ig's enjoying the pool and complex :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

WOW! 
Nice pics.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Salazare Slytherin said:


> WOW!
> Nice pics.


Thanks mate, like i said, I cant take credit for them tho :2thumb:
Quality is a bit naff tho :devil::lol2:


----------



## Bexzini

Dean Cheetham said:


> Hi guys, im a monitor man, but my OH's family just went to the Caimen islands and took these pic's of wild Ig's enjoying the pool and complex :2thumb:
> 
> image
> image
> image


My god thats the life innit!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Bexzini said:


> My god thats the life innit!


Tell me about it :lol2:
Sun,pool,booze,Ig's! what more could you want :2thumb:


----------



## Bexzini

Dean Cheetham said:


> Tell me about it :lol2:
> Sun,pool,booze,Ig's! what more could you want :2thumb:


Hes obviously there scouting the the lady iguana talent!


----------



## haza135

Who this dude?

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...460178503050-677533049-8655831-1645809834.jpg

But Dad i wanna watch TV!
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...0460154328050-677533049-8655771-403133741.jpg

Hope you like


----------



## Bexzini

haza135 said:


> Who this dude?
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...460178503050-677533049-8655831-1645809834.jpg
> 
> But Dad i wanna watch TV!
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...0460154328050-677533049-8655771-403133741.jpg
> 
> Hope you like


So cute! But watch the leather and claws they are not a good mixture :gasp:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Dean Cheetham said:


> Thanks mate, like i said, I cant take credit for them tho :2thumb:
> Quality is a bit naff tho :devil::lol2:


This came to mind

Iguana song


----------



## Bexzini

Salazare Slytherin said:


> This came to mind
> 
> Iguana song


Our song :flrt::flrt::flrt: this is totes gonna be played at our wedding when I walk down the isle!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> Our song :flrt::flrt::flrt: this is totes gonna be played at our wedding when I walk down the isle!


 
wedding WEDDING! :lol2:
luffs yu.


----------



## Bexzini

Salazare Slytherin said:


> wedding WEDDING! :lol2:
> luffs yu.


Yes babycakes WEDDING don't tell me you are getting cold feet already :lol2:

luffs you more! private messages are fun !


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> Yes babycakes WEDDING don't tell me you are getting cold feet already :lol2:
> 
> luffs you more! private messages are fun !


eeek!


----------



## haza135

Bexzini said:


> So cute! But watch the leather and claws they are not a good mixture :gasp:


I found that out a long time ago and no longer bother about it. LOL


----------



## haza135

One other of Kermit at his goofiest 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...it-my-green-iguana-picture162892-imag0705.jpg


----------



## Bexzini

haza135 said:


> One other of Kermit at his goofiest
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...it-my-green-iguana-picture162892-imag0705.jpg



Awww did you put that salad on his poor face? I think you did didn't you! When I meet you I am going to put salad on your face ! Poor Kermit! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## haza135

Bexzini said:


> Awww did you put that salad on his poor face? I think you did didn't you! When I meet you I am going to put salad on your face ! Poor Kermit! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


LoL if you think i put it there you have never met my kerm. He shoves his head so far and fast into the bowl all the food ends up every were


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

haza135 said:


> LoL if you think i put it there you have never met my kerm. He shoves his head so far and fast into the bowl all the food ends up every were


 
Yes I have this problem with Albus.
He just dives in and leafs fly in all directions.


----------



## Bexzini

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Yes I have this problem with Albus.
> He just dives in and leafs fly in all directions.


Is he like a pokemon?
Leaf attack!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> Is he like a pokemon?
> Leaf attack!


 
well he's like something but it isn't normal!
none of the others were like that, he is just a green pig!


----------



## wilko92

Salazare Slytherin said:


> This came to mind
> 
> Iguana song


 How long untill the thread title : MY IGGY DONT SURF apears? :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Hi all, an interesting time of the year for alot of us,
many iguanas falling into season at the minute, has anyone noticed colour changes, behavorial differences? sperm plugs? 

I have given Albus a cuddly crocodile I got from Ikea, he is deffo using it.: victory:


----------



## Locksy

its by far worse than pregnancy waiting to see what sex Merlin or Merlina (wink) is and i cannot decide which i would prefare :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Locksy said:


> its by far worse than pregnancy waiting to see what sex Merlin or Merlina (wink) is and i cannot decide which i would prefare :lol2:


 
haha I would much prefer to deal with males aggresion than the naffing around sorting egg laying boxes out, I think I wouldnt be able to cope with that! I would be too worried all the time.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Locksy said:


> its by far worse than pregnancy waiting to see what sex Merlin or Merlina (wink) is and i cannot decide which i would prefare :lol2:


If you are a female, then I know which I would prefer if I was you.....

I know what you will probably end up with though, as for some reason there are not a lot of females around!!


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Salazare Slytherin said:


> haha I would much prefer to deal with males aggresion than the naffing around sorting egg laying boxes out, I think I wouldnt be able to cope with that! I would be too worried all the time.


I was writing at the same time lol.... Box, sand, dirt and plenty of calcuim..... I can deal with that.

Saying that I could deal with the aggression too, just would prefer not to if I was a female myself.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Iguanaquinn said:


> If you are a female, then I know which I would prefer if I was you.....
> 
> I know what you will probably end up with though, as for some reason there are not a lot of females around!!


 
aye true, they seem to have increased abit this year though I noticed.
someone explained it once, I can't for the life of me remember what the reason behind it was?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Iguanaquinn said:


> I was writing at the same time lol.... Box, sand, dirt and plenty of calcuim..... I can deal with that.
> 
> Saying that I could deal with the aggression too, just would prefer not to if I was a female myself.


 
I have read around on other forums and stuff that alot of females rarely even use the nesting spots? I would be too worried about egg binding and stuff, removing the eggs even with vet intervention can be a risky event if you take my meaning.

I know there are other options but again I read that it is still quite risky, I suppose I would cope if I had too, I would just prefer not too lol.


----------



## scotty667

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Hi all, an interesting time of the year for alot of us,
> many iguanas falling into season at the minute, has anyone noticed colour changes, behavorial differences? sperm plugs?
> 
> I have given Albus a cuddly crocodile I got from Ikea, he is deffo using it.: victory:


Well at least you know what the *THUMPING* is at night now.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

scotty667 said:


> Well at least you know what the *THUMPING* is at night now.


He certainly doesn't care where he does it! randy sod! lmao.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Salazare Slytherin said:


> aye true, they seem to have increased abit this year though I noticed.
> someone explained it once, I can't for the life of me remember what the reason behind it was?


Temprature dependant sex? Possibly the enviromental effects of Glabal Warming are producing more females from the region of the farms??



Salazare Slytherin said:


> I have read around on other forums and stuff that alot of females rarely even use the nesting spots? I would be too worried about egg binding and stuff, removing the eggs even with vet intervention can be a risky event if you take my meaning.
> 
> I know there are other options but again I read that it is still quite risky, I suppose I would cope if I had too, I would just prefer not too lol.


Yeah, but most of the time people don't provide something big enough for them! If you give them something feeseable then they will use it. I would ue some of the under bed storage tubs, the very large long ones....

Yeah the auld op is risky.........


----------



## scotty667

salazare slytherin said:


> he certainly doesn't care where he does it! Randy sod! Lmao.


haha *come on baby let's go for a swim* lol
your iggy.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Iguanaquinn said:


> Temprature dependant sex? Possibly the enviromental effects of Glabal Warming are producing more females from the region of the farms??
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but most of the time people don't provide something big enough for them! If you give them something feeseable then they will use it. I would ue some of the under bed storage tubs, the very large long ones....
> 
> Yeah the auld op is risky.........


Good point about temperature dependant, not sure about that? just gonna have a look into that?:2thumb:


Yeah some iggys do use them? I suppose its just our job to offer it and then mum will no best type of thing, it must be a worrying time for female iggy owners.



scotty667 said:


> haha *come on baby let's go for a swim* lol
> your iggy.


lol.


----------



## Locksy

Iguanaquinn said:


> If you are a female, then I know which I would prefer if I was you.....
> 
> aye all woman here  does that mean i would prefer female??


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Locksy said:


> Iguanaquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a female, then I know which I would prefer if I was you.....
> 
> aye all woman here  does that mean i would prefer female??
> 
> 
> 
> Yup I would if I were you.... Dealing with a large male Ig who hates the site of you because of a certain time of the month can be quite frightening....
> 
> Hope your not planning on being pregnant anytime soon too :whistling2:
> 
> Not saying that all males will be like that, but it is not uncommon, they are sensitive to hormones.... Including ours! :devil:
Click to expand...


----------



## ruthyg

Stan's been eating nothing, jumping around like a loon and wanting cuddles from Mummy, yup, it's breeding season


----------



## Locksy

scotty667 said:


> Well at least you know what the *THUMPING* is at night now.



:blush:


----------



## 111mattin111

I thought maybe the eggs were temp depenent as to what comes out, are crocs not like this a few degrees either side can determane what sex they come out

On another note does anyone know of any good iguana documentarys ive seen the Attenborough one but cant seem to find any others?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

111mattin111 said:


> I thought maybe the eggs were temp depenent as to what comes out, are crocs not like this a few degrees either side can determane what sex they come out
> 
> On another note does anyone know of any good iguana documentarys ive seen the Attenborough one but cant seem to find any others?


 
Spot on, some reptiles incubation temperature can determine the sexes, 
but I haven't found anything in any of my books or the internet to state it is the case with iguanas, it might be? I havent found anything? this is probibly because the breeding of iggys is strongly discouraged in captivity, so we don't hear much about it unlike we would with say geckos or beardies.

I don't actually think that was the reason behind it? I have been trying to find the thread today.

David Attenborough is awesome, I used to love watching him as a kid.
Not much on documentarys unless your looking into iguana farms or the theories about how iguanas travelled to un-natural ranges? and even then they are only 7-10 minutes at a max.

All can be seen on youtube 
I was a little dissapointed that the last iggy documentary by attenbouragh didn't go a bit further in depth though.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Yeah I just suggested it, I fo not know with Igs. There are a lot of reps that are temp dependant on sex. Just don't know about Iguana Iguana.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Iguanaquinn said:


> Yeah I just suggested it, I fo not know with Igs. There are a lot of reps that are temp dependant on sex. Just don't know about Iguana Iguana.


yeah
but it was still worth looking into  just incase.
I noticed iguanaroom (morph iguana breeder) mentioned he has for sale an iguana on the iguana group which turned out to be a male, and didnt fit in with there plans and projects, with him breeding them I suppose he would know if there eggs were temperature dependant on the sex, obviously it isn't the case.

I just checked it this morning.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Salazare Slytherin said:


> yeah
> but it was still worth looking into  just incase.
> I noticed iguanaroom (morph iguana breeder) mentioned he has for sale an iguana on the iguana group which turned out to be a male, and didnt fit in with there plans and projects, with him breeding them I suppose he would know if there eggs were temperature dependant on the sex, obviously it isn't the case.
> 
> I just checked it this morning.


I found a piece of research also to prove my theory wrong lol.. They are incubated at 85-87F with no preference of sex at the temps..... :whip:

Hmmm I wander then!?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Iguanaquinn said:


> I found a piece of research also to prove my theory wrong lol.. They are incubated at 85-87F with no preference of sex at the temps..... :whip:
> 
> Hmmm I wander then!?


cool, learn something new every day.
if I find that thread il post it up mate, gotta go out at the mo, iggy shopping day today.


----------



## buddylouis

Iguanaquinn said:


> I found a piece of research also to prove my theory wrong lol.. They are incubated at 85-87F with no preference of sex at the temps..... :whip:
> 
> Hmmm I wander then!?


This is my understanding of it too ^^^^^^^^ :2thumb:


----------



## mayock69

some more of diego eating its the only time he stays still long enuff to get a half decent pic of him


----------



## ruthyg

I know it's me shamelessly anthropomorphising them, but I think iggy babies look so innocent. :flrt: When they get older they get this look in their eye like "o-ho, let's see what fun we can have with this one then!" Lol.
Diego's a cutie 
Stanley has started eating watercress again after breeding season! Woo! But I've been away for a few days, so I'm fully prepared for him to take one look at me walking through the door and punish me for ruthlessly abandoning him by going on hunger strike again  
I'm also starting to plan his new viv, so will be posting a thread with some queries in the habitat section, but will put a link to it in here if that's ok with the mod-bods  
Have a lovely day everybody


----------



## ruthyg

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/791957-adult-iguana-viv-help-required.html#post9412346
Here's the link to my other thread asking for all your lovely help :flrt: Thank-you x


----------



## 111mattin111

Are baby leaf greens from tesco a good staple they look like collard greens only seen baby leaf in tesco??


----------



## Locksy

111mattin111 said:


> Are baby leaf greens from tesco a good staple they look like collard greens only seen baby leaf in tesco??


the English name for Collard are Spring Greens, you will find them in most supermarkets..Greens not just spring green make up 70% of your iggys diet here is a link for the foods u can give him http://www.greenigsociety.org/foodchart.htm.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

111mattin111 said:


> Are baby leaf greens from tesco a good staple they look like collard greens only seen baby leaf in tesco??


 
Probibly not.

Spring greens, watercress, mix everthing else with it from the food chart ontil you gain more info. : victory:



After we move and you get a spare day, you should pop over and see us, il take you out on a wild edible food collection for your iggy an hour or so 

its obv a pain in the royal backside now like due to the weather lol.


----------



## scotty667

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Probibly not.
> 
> Spring greens, watercress, mix everthing else with it from the food chart ontil you gain more info. : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> After we move and you get a spare day, you should pop over and see us, il take you out on a wild edible food collection for your iggy an hour or so
> 
> its obv a pain in the royal backside now like due to the weather lol.


Who else you gunna invite round LOL you should start charging for entry at you door.LOL.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

scotty667 said:


> Who else you gunna invite round LOL you should start charging for entry at you door.LOL.


 
Actually I owe this guy a good deed, he helped me out alot due to some numpty not sending a UV unit I bought.

He has already been here


----------



## scotty667

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Actually I owe this guy a good deed, he helped me out alot due to some numpty not sending a UV unit I bought.
> 
> He has already been here


Cool Cool can i have a membership pass?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

scotty667 said:


> Cool Cool can i have a membership pass?


we will see eh? lol.
oh you might find quite a few peeps have been here before, I had a chap with beardy come here not long back, turned out to be a good laugh too, I think we are going out on wed.


----------



## scotty667

Salazare Slytherin said:


> we will see eh? lol.
> oh you might find quite a few peeps have been here before, I had a chap with beardy come here not long back, turned out to be a good laugh too, I think we are going out on wed.


How many people have actually been to your's?.
EDIT: Yeah i was in the thread when you said bring the beardy to mine.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

scotty667 said:


> How many people have actually been to your's?.


 
I have lost count tbh but a fair few lol.


----------



## scotty667

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I have lost count tbh but a fair few lol.
> education is the key


Well you better get a pen and paper ready so you learn a lot from me.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

scotty667 said:


> Well you better get a pen and paper ready so you learn a lot from me.


what you gonna educate me with proffesor scotty?


----------



## Locksy

take me too Salaz :2thumb: hehehe but the rain forest is a long way from me:whistling2:


----------



## scotty667

Salazare Slytherin said:


> what you gonna educate me with proffesor scotty?


My whip LOL nah joke's don't worry i got my white cloak to put on just make sure you got your thinking brain on LOL.
I will teach you all about iguana's(yeah like's that's needed).
Apparently to google it will take me 7 hour's to get to stoke on trent by coach it doesn't say about train's though LOL.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Locksy said:


> take me too Salaz :2thumb: hehehe but the rain forest is a long way from me:whistling2:


 
I am sure we can sort something  and the rainforest, well it is sometimes difficult to tell :lol2:



scotty667 said:


> My whip LOL nah joke's don't worry i got my white cloak to put on just make sure you got your thinking brain on LOL.
> I will teach you all about iguana's(yeah like's that's needed).
> Apparently to google it will take me 7 hour's to get to stoke on trent by coach it doesn't say about train's though LOL.


 
oh I have no idea lmao... is anyone else comming with you?


----------



## scotty667

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I am sure we can sort something  and the rainforest, well it is sometimes difficult to tell :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh I have no idea lmao... is anyone else comming with you?


Proberly not no one else in my family like's reptile's IM ALL ON MY OWNLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.
Pity your so far as i would like to bring one of me animal's to meet ya but it would be far to cold.
But i just about to see how long it would take on a train i expect it to be about 3 hour's.LOL.


----------



## 111mattin111

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Probibly not.
> 
> Spring greens, watercress, mix everthing else with it from the food chart ontil you gain more info. : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> After we move and you get a spare day, you should pop over and see us, il take you out on a wild edible food collection for your iggy an hour or so
> 
> its obv a pain in the royal backside now like due to the weather lol.


Yea sounds good to me dude


----------



## 66921

I am really itching to buy a baby Iguana... I CAN'T HELP MYSELF!!!

Also I want more Chuckwallas


----------



## scotty667

MrC4FF said:


> I am really itching to buy a baby Iguana... I CAN'T HELP MYSELF!!!
> 
> Also I want more Chuckwallas


Tell me about it i keep heading toward's an iguana as their load's in my area in need of a home and i got alot of room.LOL.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

111mattin111 said:


> Yea sounds good to me dude


Awesome dude.



scotty667 said:


> Proberly not no one else in my family like's reptile's IM ALL ON MY OWNLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.
> Pity your so far as i would like to bring one of me animal's to meet ya but it would be far to cold.
> But i just about to see how long it would take on a train i expect it to be about 3 hour's.LOL.


Yeah it would be too much of a pain to bring a rep on such a journey.
no heat and not sure if I would have a spare viv?



MrC4FF said:


> I am really itching to buy a baby Iguana... I CAN'T HELP MYSELF!!!
> 
> Also I want more Chuckwallas


You should get a green iggy, join the clan.
Although after reading your article I am debating on chucks myself but I love the spinytailed iggys too.


----------



## scotty667

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Awesome dude.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it would be too much of a pain to bring a rep on such a journey.
> no heat and not sure if I would have a spare viv?
> 
> 
> 
> You should get a green iggy, join the clan.
> Although after reading your article I am debating on chucks myself but I love the spinytailed iggys too.


Yeah i wouldn't bother bringing one if you only live an hour away then i would as i would get a load of heat pad's and start them every couple of hour's or something but your 3hour's by car and the train journey vary's from 6hour's down to 3hour's, so i would prob's get a B&B if i can't get a decent journey time.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

scotty667 said:


> Yeah i wouldn't bother bringing one if you only live an hour away then i would as i would get a load of heat pad's and start them every couple of hour's or something but your 3hour's by car and the train journey vary's from 6hour's down to 3hour's, so i would prob's get a B&B if i can't get a decent journey time.


??????? [email protected].... 
I can tell you don't know me lmao.
scotty I would not be letting you go to any [email protected] near me alone.
They are full of weird people, and mostly those who don't speak english.

thats why I asked if you would be comming with anyone else, il have a think about it and get back to you more near the time, if the worst comes to the worst you can kip on the sofa although it would be more preferible if you came with someone. : victory:


----------



## scotty667

Salazare Slytherin said:


> ??????? [email protected]
> I can tell you don't know me lmao.
> scotty I would not be letting you go to any [email protected] near me alone.
> They are full of weird people, and mostly those who don't speak english.
> 
> thats why I asked if you would be comming with anyone else, il have a think about it and get back to you more near the time, if the worst comes to the worst you can kip on the sofa although it would be more preferible if you came with someone. : victory:


I ain't worried about nothing i can take care of myself i'm a big guy when i come up their you would be like oh i did not expect that.LOL.
Yeah your sofa i wake up half way through the night and your peeping at my a:censor:.LOL.
EDIT: I would rather sleep on the pathway by your house then maybe some weird people at a B&B looking at me through a hole in the wall.LOL
Nah joke's not saying your a perv.LOL.
I proberly might be able to get someone to come with me, i might be able to persuade my older brother to come with me and he would proberly go in the town.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

scotty667 said:


> I ain't worried about nothing i can take care of myself i'm a big guy when i come up their you would be like oh i did not expect that.LOL.
> Yeah your sofa i wake up half way through the night and your peeping at my a:censor:.LOL.
> EDIT: I would rather sleep on the pathway by your house then maybe some weird people at a B&B looking at me through a hole in the wall.LOL
> Nah joke's not saying your a perv.LOL.
> I proberly might be able to get someone to come with me, i might be able to persuade my older brother to come with me and he would proberly go in the town.


 
Haha well :censor: off then! sleep on the path! I don't care!:lol2:


----------



## scotty667

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Haha well :censor: off then! sleep on the path! I don't care!:lol2:


HAHA you joker nah i'll sleep with your iggy as long as he doesn't try humping my leg or join my leg in a threesome with his teddy.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

scotty667 said:


> HAHA you joker nah i'll sleep with your iggy as long as he doesn't try humping my leg or join my leg in a threesome with his teddy.


 
I doubt you would be there in the morning.:flrt:


----------



## scotty667

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I doubt you would be there in the morning.:flrt:


Sal we have been over this i'm not topping and tailing with you ok and your iggy with have a hard time getting through the bone.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

scotty667 said:


> Sal we have been over this i'm not topping and tailing with you ok and your iggy with have a hard time getting through the bone.


 
eeeek!
you can sleep outside for definate lmao.

I wont even share my bed with bex? what makes you so special?

Il share a hot tub and a bottle of booze with you though bex


----------



## scotty667

Salazare Slytherin said:


> eeeek!
> you can sleep outside for definate lmao.
> 
> I wont even share my bed with bex? what makes you so special?
> 
> Il share a hot tub and a bottle of booze with you though bex


Don't worry Sal you won't get lucky with me i only swing one way and it's not your way LOL,
What make's me so special hmmmmmm maybe cause i'm a special kinda guy screw the vodka get 2 bottle's of bacardi and save the vodka for the da after you get your stomache pumped or after a episode of a hangover and throwing up LOL.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

scotty667 said:


> Don't worry Sal you won't get lucky with me i only swing one way and it's not your way LOL,
> What make's me so special hmmmmmm maybe cause i'm a special kinda guy screw the vodka get 2 bottle's of bacardi and save the vodka for the da after you get your stomache pumped or after a episode of a hangover and throwing up LOL.


Glad to hear it!
I think I would take my chances in a mosh pit!


----------



## scotty667

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Glad to hear it!
> I think I would take my chances in a mosh pit!


:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:
So i guess you don't want a bacardi and coca cola maybe with a peice of lemon or lime?.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

scotty667 said:


> :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:
> So i guess you don't want a bacardi and coca cola maybe with a peice of lemon or lime?.


 
YUK

JD or vodka thankyou.


----------



## scotty667

Salazare Slytherin said:


> YUK
> 
> JD or vodka thankyou.


I will have a vodka and redbull thank you get me hyperactive LOL and for a side i will have a pint of budweiser maybe other beer's but budweiser is first choice.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

scotty667 said:


> I will have a vodka and redbull thank you get me hyperactive LOL and for a side i will have a pint of budweiser maybe other beer's but budweiser is first choice.


 
budweiser is nice.


----------



## scotty667

Salazare Slytherin said:


> budweiser is nice.


Best thing you said all day budweiser is just the best only £10 for a crate of 18 bottle's at asda.


----------



## scotty667

Actually bulmer's is quite nice.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

scotty667 said:


> Actually bulmer's is quite nice.


 
alot of booze is, alot isn't.


----------



## scotty667

Salazare Slytherin said:


> alot of booze is, alot isn't.


Yeah don't get me started on nice booze other wise i will have to name them all and it's an iguana thread.LOL.


----------



## iDomino

Salazare Slytherin said:


> alot of booze is, alot isn't.


got damn alcoholics


----------



## scotty667

iDomino said:


> got damn alcoholics


Nope we just know how to have a good time.:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

scotty667 said:


> Yeah don't get me started on nice booze other wise i will have to name them all and it's an iguana thread.LOL.


Yeah bugger off lmao.



iDomino said:


> got damn alcoholics


 
I just got wrong for blurting out laughing and scaring everyone, I rarely drink, maybe twice a year.


----------



## iDomino

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Yeah bugger off lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got wrong for blurting out laughing and scaring everyone, I rarely drink, maybe twice a year.


lol i havent drunk since i was 18
we went to fuertaventura for 2 weeks all i drank was like 5 bottles of smirnoff ice and like 4 pints


----------



## scotty667

iDomino said:


> lol i havent drunk since i was 18
> we went to fuertaventura for 2 weeks all i drank was like 5 bottles of smirnoff ice and like 4 pints


P:censor:ss head.:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## iDomino

scotty667 said:


> P:censor:ss head.:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


sad thing is after all those years of underage drinking even though i havent been drunk in over 2 years i bet i can still drink my mates under the table XD

i got 3 bottles of absynthe i got from fuertaventura sat there in my cupboard XD


----------



## scotty667

iDomino said:


> sad thing is after all those years of underage drinking even though i havent been drunk in over 2 years i bet i can still drink my mates under the table XD
> 
> i got 3 bottles of absynthe i got from fuertaventura sat there in my cupboard XD


Take it your gunna invite all your friend's from RFUK and open them even though i haven't even heard of that drink.


----------



## iDomino

scotty667 said:


> Take it your gunna invite all your friend's from RFUK and open them even though i haven't even heard of that drink.


absynthe is like the heroine of alcohol XD

and if i added up the rfuk remembers from wales i spoke to i could count them all on 1 hand


----------



## scotty667

iDomino said:


> absynthe is like the heroine of alcohol XD
> 
> and if i added up the rfuk remembers from wales i spoke to i could count them all on 1 hand


It's alright you can invite me and Sal.


----------



## iDomino

scotty667 said:


> It's alright you can invite me and Sal.


crack on mate, theres enough sheep for all of us :lol2:


----------



## scotty667

iDomino said:


> crack on mate, theres enough sheep for all of us :lol2:


WHEY HEY at least your sharing.


----------



## iDomino

scotty667 said:


> WHEY HEY at least your sharing.


maybe if my missus can peel me away from the sheep ill see you guys at donny and bring a bottle XD


----------



## scotty667

iDomino said:


> maybe if my missus can peel me away from the sheep ill see you guys at donny and bring a bottle XD


I can't get to donny as i all the way down here south in southampton and i'm the only one in my family that is interested in reptile's and i don't drive and a coach would take at least 10 hour's to get their train maybe would take 5 hour's maybe more.


----------



## iDomino

scotty667 said:


> I can't get to donny as i all the way down here south in southampton and i'm the only one in my family that is interested in reptile's and i don't drive and a coach would take at least 10 hour's to get their train maybe would take 5 hour's maybe more.


yeah its a bit of a mission for us aswell like


----------



## scotty667

iDomino said:


> yeah its a bit of a mission for us aswell like


Yeah it's a mission for everyone maybe see you at the next grange reptile's open night or PRAS.
I might have a look at donny though even though i proberly be travelling on my own:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:.


----------



## iDomino

scotty667 said:


> Yeah it's a mission for everyone maybe see you at the next grange reptile's open night or PRAS.
> I might have a look at donny though even though i proberly be travelling on my own:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:.


well when weve been breeding for a while and have a few cresties were gonna be looking to get a table at a show or 2 : victory:


----------



## scotty667

iDomino said:


> well when weve been breeding for a while and have a few cresties were gonna be looking to get a table at a show or 2 : victory:


Nice be looking forward to that especially down here have you got any adult's for sale i'm not too sure if i want an adult yet but just trying to see what's out their.


----------



## iDomino

scotty667 said:


> Nice be looking forward to that especially down here have you got any adult's for sale i'm not too sure if i want an adult yet but just trying to see what's out their.


nope this comming season will be our first
we have a blonde harlequin and a tiger were putting together and then about half way through the year were looking at pairing our pinners

ill pm you a link so you can see them all now


----------



## scotty667

iDomino said:


> nope this comming season will be our first
> we have a blonde harlequin and a tiger were putting together and then about half way through the year were looking at pairing our pinners
> 
> ill pm you a link so you can see them all now


Ok then.


----------



## 111mattin111

im always around Portsmouth, Southampton, Bournemouth, its about 3hr drive so maybe 4 on a coach up to the midlands, 

Where you moving to Sal?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

111mattin111 said:


> im always around Portsmouth, Southampton, Bournemouth, its about 3hr drive so maybe 4 on a coach up to the midlands,
> 
> Where you moving to Sal?


 
only to crewe  new house is being built.: victory:
closer to the vets too.


----------



## scotty667

111mattin111 said:


> im always around Portsmouth, Southampton, Bournemouth, its about 3hr drive so maybe 4 on a coach up to the midlands,
> 
> Where you moving to Sal?


Your location say's nottingham.
EDIT: Don't worry i get what you mean now and i checked google map's and it say's 7 hour drive and plus when my brother sometime's get a coach to london instead of driving it take's 3 hour's.


----------



## 66921

Sal, please tell me you have a baby green Iguana that wants a good home :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

MrC4FF said:


> Sal, please tell me you have a baby green Iguana that wants a good home :2thumb:


 
Not at the minute mate, the last few years have actually been quite good as far as iguanas have went rescuing.

My last iggy rescue case was 2 years ago, I was offerd one on here not long back but NicB eventually took it on after we tried to find it a home.

More and more people have began to research these animals and therefore rescues are not as common as what they were years ago, the only reason we hear so much about iguana rescue is because alot of the websites that mention it are USA based, bigger country means larger rescue cases.

I tend to get offerd MBD iguanas quite a bit though, but unfrotunately I am focussing on Albus for the minute.

I wont be considering rescues again ontil I move, Azuk does take in quite a few iggys though, it might be worth dropping him a message.: victory:

I will keep you in mind if anything pops up though, I do still get offerd iggys from time to time I just can't accomodate them all  not many peeps are always willing to take them on.


----------



## 66921

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Not at the minute mate, the last few years have actually been quite good as far as iguanas have went rescuing.
> 
> My last iggy rescue case was 2 years ago, I was offerd one on here not long back but NicB eventually took it on after we tried to find it a home.
> 
> More and more people have began to research these animals and therefore rescues are not as common as what they were years ago, the only reason we hear so much about iguana rescue is because alot of the websites that mention it are USA based, bigger country means larger rescue cases.
> 
> I tend to get offerd MBD iguanas quite a bit though, but unfrotunately I am focussing on Albus for the minute.
> 
> I wont be considering rescues again ontil I move, Azuk does take in quite a few iggys though, it might be worth dropping him a message.: victory:
> 
> I will keep you in mind if anything pops up though, I do still get offerd iggys from time to time I just can't accomodate them all  not many peeps are always willing to take them on.


Why don't I get like a million Chuckwalla rescues .


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

MrC4FF said:


> Why don't I get like a million Chuckwalla rescues .


 
No idea? maybe you might consider looking into it?
I don't know much about chuckwallas apart from maybe the diet to a point.

I do know that at one time the green iguana was at one time thought to be the best beginner reptile, therefore it was very popular ontil peeps relised what they were in for.

Difficult diets, special care and houding requirements, all of which were not thought about back then, peeps just feeding cat food and then there animals falling ill without reptile specialist vets at hand or the cash to have them seen too.

Popularity does play a factor in the amount of rescues that your likley to see.

A great example is looking at the bearded dragon, at the minute it is said to be one of the best beginner reptiles to start out with and I can see that going the exact same way the iguana did, infact it already has, the bearded dragon is one of the most commonly rescued reptiles due to the popularity of them of the time.

I am willing to bet in 20 years time it will be concluded that they are not great beginner reptiles, due to the diet requirements, the only thing that gives them good "pass" is maybe the temperments but that is about it.

thats what happned to the iguana, popularity, means more rescues.
the more you see peeps keeping chucks the chances are that you will see more rescue cases, its just one of those things that will come with the popularity reptile at the time.


----------



## scotty667

Salazare Slytherin said:


> No idea? maybe you might consider looking into it?
> I don't know much about chuckwallas apart from maybe the diet to a point.
> 
> I do know that at one time the green iguana was at one time thought to be the best beginner reptile, therefore it was very popular ontil peeps relised what they were in for.
> 
> Difficult diets, special care and houding requirements, all of which were not thought about back then, peeps just feeding cat food and then there animals falling ill without reptile specialist vets at hand or the cash to have them seen too.
> 
> Popularity does play a factor in the amount of rescues that your likley to see.
> 
> A great example is looking at the bearded dragon, at the minute it is said to be one of the best beginner reptiles to start out with and I can see that going the exact same way the iguana did, infact it already has, the bearded dragon is one of the most commonly rescued reptiles due to the popularity of them of the time.
> 
> I am willing to bet in 20 years time it will be concluded that they are not great beginner reptiles, due to the diet requirements, the only thing that gives them good "pass" is maybe the temperments but that is about it.
> 
> thats what happned to the iguana, popularity, means more rescues.
> the more you see peeps keeping chucks the chances are that you will see more rescue cases, its just one of those things that will come with the popularity reptile at the time.


I might see how my roach colony goes in the new year and if it all goes well and i start getting thousand's i might start a little bearded dragon rescue for them i don't want to do it for money as many people do but just so they don't get PTS or have people thinking they can live happy with a energy saving bulb for uv, so i can give them proper care instead of someone keeping them in a 2 foot vivarium.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

scotty667 said:


> I might see how my roach colony goes in the new year and if it all goes well and i start getting thousand's i might start a little bearded dragon rescue for them i don't want to do it for money as many people do but just so they don't get PTS or have people thinking they can live happy with a energy saving bulb for uv, so i can give them proper care instead of someone keeping them in a 2 foot vivarium.


 
Think of the vet costs,  I got into alot of dept rescuing reptiles, and this was while working full time too.

Problem is, alot of the treatments are ongoing and can take a very long time to get the result, sometimes you might spend £200 + with no result at the end of it.


----------



## scotty667

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Think of the vet costs,  I got into alot of dept rescuing reptiles, and this was while working full time too.


Insurance thet's what it's their for
Nah see i never think of the whole thing through but if their is 1 or 2 around my area that need's a nice home then i would be have to help them.


----------



## 66921

I agree, we are FLOODED with beardies. You know something is commonplace if they start selling it at pets at home (also have you seen those beardie for life viv's? Disgusting).

Well I think I will put out an advert that I am willing to take in Chuckwallas, I seem to be one of the very few active specialists, that and I have room for a couple more vivs hahaha!


----------



## scotty667

MrC4FF said:


> I agree, we are FLOODED with beardies. You know something is commonplace if they start selling it at pets at home (also have you seen those beardie for life viv's? Disgusting).
> 
> Well I think I will put out an advert that I am willing to take in Chuckwallas, I seem to be one of the very few active specialists, that and I have room for a couple more vivs hahaha!


Yeah their vivarium's are 3x2x2 i think one bearded dragon could live in this but i would rather go for a 4x2x2.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

scotty667 said:


> Insurance thet's what it's their for
> Nah see i never think of the whole thing through but if their is 1 or 2 around my area that need's a nice home then i would be have to help them.


Don't get ahead of yourself  insurance is good if you want to insure one or two animals, but you do still have to pay out of your own wallet at the time, depending your insurance is likley to fine a loophole also to find a way not to pay.

It can be difficult to insure often already ill animals, that is often what happens with rescues, they rarely are in good health.

I suggest you look properly into the policies, exotic direct being one of them.



MrC4FF said:


> I agree, we are FLOODED with beardies. You know something is commonplace if they start selling it at pets at home (also have you seen those beardie for life viv's? Disgusting).
> 
> Well I think I will put out an advert that I am willing to take in Chuckwallas, I seem to be one of the very few active specialists, that and I have room for a couple more vivs hahaha!


 
Maybe give it a try mate, but given that they have only just become to be seen a bit more it might not turn out for the best, but I suppose it might be who knows?

I have marked you down if a green iggy pops up


----------



## scotty667

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Don't get ahead of yourself  insurance is good if you want to insure one or two animals, but you do still have to pay out of your own wallet at the time, depending your insurance is likley to fine a loophole also to find a way not to pay.
> 
> I suggest you look properly into the policies, exotic direct being one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe give it a try mate, but given that they have only just become to be seen a bit more it might not turn out for the best, but I suppose it might be who knows?
> 
> I have marked you down if a green iggy pops up


Yeah i have looked into exotic direct as i was going to insure my corn snake's and my bearded dragon's but never got around to it and plus i still have an escaped corn snake so i only got one at the moment but i might get my female corn a check up aswell as the bearded dragon's after christmas but i don't really want to stress them out to be honest.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

I just save up and pay what I need too in an emergency, apart from Albus, he is the only one insured and even than that isn't 100%


----------



## scotty667

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I just save up and pay what I need too in an emergency, apart from Albus, he is the only one insured and even than that isn't 100%


Yeah i suppose as they all seem healthy to me no sign of problem's from what i can see or hear or feel touch wood LOL anyway on most insurance group's you still have to pay a percentage of the money.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

scotty667 said:


> Yeah i suppose as they all seem healthy to me no sign of problem's from what i can see or hear or feel touch wood LOL anyway on most insurance group's you still have to pay a percentage of the money.


 
edit,,,, too offensive lmao.


----------



## scotty667

Salazare Slytherin said:


> edit,,,, too offensive lmao.


What did you say? 
PM me i'm guessing it was about me saying i can't hear, see or touch anything unusual.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

scotty667 said:


> What did you say?
> PM me i'm guessing it was about me saying i can't hear, see or touch anything unusual.


sent and no it wasn't


----------



## scotty667

Salazare Slytherin said:


> sent and no it wasn't


Your a bumder.LOL.


----------



## scotty667

Hahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhaahhaha.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

scotty667 said:


> Hahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhaahhaha.


 
to reply to that pm no, and if I was I wouldn't tell you.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## scotty667

Salazare Slytherin said:


> to reply to that pm no, and if I was I wouldn't tell you.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


You would tell me cause i'm special and plus i will find out when i come up their as for the same as your age aswell even though i already know.LOL.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

scotty667 said:


> You would tell me cause i'm special and plus i will find out when i come up their as for the same as your age aswell even though i already know.LOL.


 
HAHA you certainly will


----------



## scotty667

Sorry people any more message's to Sal will have to go through me as he is very busy at the moment with his own animal's just please leave a message after the beep *BEEP*.


----------



## ian030687

how close should i let my iguana get to my 125w mv soler glo bulb ?


----------



## scotty667

ian030687 said:


> how close should i let my iguana get to my 125w mv soler glo bulb ?


8inch's maybe 12.


----------



## Bexzini

Salazare Slytherin said:


> eeeek!
> you can sleep outside for definate lmao.
> 
> I wont even share my bed with bex? what makes you so special?
> 
> Il share a hot tub and a bottle of booze with you though bex


Love you babycakes :flrt:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> Love you babycakes :flrt:


:flrt: luffs you too.


----------



## DavieB

Couple of photos 


IMG_0036 by DavieB2011, on Flickr


IMG_0037 by DavieB2011, on Flickr


----------



## Iguanaquinn

DavieB said:


> Couple of photos
> 
> [URL=http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7028/6571375459_aaf84b00f2_b.jpg]image[/url]
> IMG_0036 by DavieB2011, on Flickr
> 
> [URL=http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7004/6571403269_90717dfd90_b.jpg]image[/url]
> IMG_0037 by DavieB2011, on Flickr


Merry Christmas!!! Magic photos


----------



## DavieB

Where he is clinging on on those pictures, he has a habit of sliding all the way down the stud with some awesome control until she gets close to the floor then jumps off, he done it once when the wean was standing leaning against the stud by some marvellous fluke she managed to knock his arm off the stud without scratching him at all. Nathan gave a tiny ouch then laughed his head off (He's 2)


----------



## le0pardgecko

So im hoping to get my iguana soon been researching for months now and feel confident enough i think LOL, pretty much got the set up done. but where do you get the branches for them basking on? 

: victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

le0pardgecko said:


> So im hoping to get my iguana soon been researching for months now and feel confident enough i think LOL, pretty much got the set up done. but where do you get the branches for them basking on?
> 
> : victory:


You steal them from the council. :lol2:
seriously though, many of us just go out and find already fallen down treels and chop them up.
not the best job in the world I have to say, I nearly put my back out the last time.

Your will be very lucky to find someone selling branches big enough for an iggy unless you go to a tree suregon


----------



## le0pardgecko

Salazare Slytherin said:


> You steal them from the council. :lol2:
> seriously though, many of us just go out and find already fallen down treels and chop them up.
> not the best job in the world I have to say, I nearly put my back out the last time.
> 
> Your will be very lucky to find someone selling branches big enough for an iggy unless you go to a tree suregon


Hahahaha fair! What about like parasites and stuff? i heard you should put the branches in the oven?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

le0pardgecko said:


> Hahahaha fair! What about like parasites and stuff? i heard you should put the branches in the oven?


You can strip them down and bleach them if you like, wash and rinse them leave them to dry.

however I prefer to keep the bark on the branches because it gives my iggy a chance to climb it appropriately, I have used smooth striped branches too and the traction is not very good when the iguana is trying to climb it.

So I simply just bleach them rinse them with boiling water, wash them again rinse them with boiling water and then they are fine to use : victory:

There are a few ways to treat wood, the oven is one of them if the branch is small enough to go in the oven, I would like to actually see that done for iggy branches though :lol2:

I have been given the go ahead to start building Albus's perm enclosure in Febuary because the new house will be built then.
I will be taking pics of the whole event and will post them up including the wood and treating it because I have had a few pms about that too.

Also I will reply to your PM when I get the chance about the entire myths and misconceptions about the use of substrates and it isn't what most authors and caresheets have make it out to be.: victory:

oh and for the record, yes i also will be using substrate in his perm enclosure.


----------



## le0pardgecko

Salazare Slytherin said:


> You can strip them down and bleach them if you like, wash and rinse them leave them to dry.
> 
> however I prefer to keep the bark on the branches because it gives my iggy a chance to climb it appropriately, I have used smooth striped branches too and the traction is not very good when the iguana is trying to climb it.
> 
> So I simply just bleach them rinse them with boiling water, wash them again rinse them with boiling water and then they are fine to use : victory:
> 
> There are a few ways to treat wood, the oven is one of them if the branch is small enough to go in the oven, I would like to actually see that done for iggy branches though :lol2:
> 
> I have been given the go ahead to start building Albus's perm enclosure in Febuary because the new house will be built then.
> I will be taking pics of the whole event and will post them up including the wood and treating it because I have had a few pms about that too.
> 
> Also I will reply to your PM when I get the chance about the entire myths and misconceptions about the use of substrates and it isn't what most authors and caresheets have make it out to be.: victory:
> 
> oh and for the record, yes i also will be using substrate in his perm enclosure.


Bleach? haha thats suprising i will have to use that method i think!, and yeah i was watching some care thing on youtube and one guy was like using substrates kills iguanas everyday! and i was like pft! Seriously cant be that bad specially if you use like a large repti-bark. But then again what youtube consider 'experts' on reptiles are idiots! haha


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

le0pardgecko said:


> Bleach? haha thats suprising i will have to use that method i think!, and yeah i was watching some care thing on youtube and one guy was like using substrates kills iguanas everyday! and i was like pft! Seriously cant be that bad specially if you use like a large repti-bark. But then again what youtube consider 'experts' on reptiles are idiots! haha


 
It simply is not a case of just adding in the substrate, many factors play a part in the injestion of a substrate, the most common is enclosures that are too confined, I am willing to bet, that 15% of this forum has never ever seen impaction but yet many keepers preach against it because of hear say and rumors, it is infact a very rare occurance that has been subjected, preached and demonised by people who have absaloutely no understanding of the causes, and the substrate is not to blame. yes I am 100% confident about that.  

I can clearly see why people are skeptical of substrates, and will preach and in some cases exagerate the use of it to make it look bad and demonise it when people do nothing for themselves to look into what the real causes of it are, people should be very careful to demonise substrate though, taking it to its most logical essentially they are questioning their own husbandry.

I have read a few sources, vetrinarians and all that il find the names of the books.
molly varga is one, she is also the vet i use.

chinese whispers and all that. : victory:


----------



## le0pardgecko

Salazare Slytherin said:


> It simply is not a case of just adding in the substrate, many factors play a part in the injestion of a substrate, the most common is enclosures that are too confined, I am willing to bet, that 15% of this forum has never ever seen impaction but yet many keepers preach against it because of hear say and rumors, it is infact a very rare occurance that has been subjected, preached and demonised by people who have absaloutely no understanding of the causes, and the substrate is not to blame. yes I am 100% confident about that.
> 
> I can clearly see why people are skeptical of substrates, and will preach and in some cases exagerate the use of it to make it look bad and demonise it when people do nothing for themselves to look into what the real causes of it are.
> 
> I have read a few vetrinary references on the subject, il find the books and the names when i get a chance.
> chinese whispers and all that. : victory:


Yeah i get you, Also views on Repti-glo 5.0 Compact for a baby iguana in a 4ft vivarium?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

le0pardgecko said:


> Yeah i get you, Also views on Repti-glo 5.0 Compact for a baby iguana in a 4ft vivarium?


I am skeptical of anything that claims to be able to do both, with the exception of mvb's, there has been some interesting topics on this thread many pages back, i would suggest typing into the thread search at the top of this thread arcadiajohn and you will find the discussions we have had on the topic.: victory:


----------



## Gazlightning1987

le0pardgecko said:


> Yeah i get you, Also views on Repti-glo 5.0 Compact for a baby iguana in a 4ft vivarium?



Definately 12% minimum i would have thought with iguanas, ideally not compacts as they can be far too bright and damage the reptiles eyes very easily. 

Arcadia do the T5 range which is perfect


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Gazlightning1987 said:


> Definately 12% minimum i would have thought with iguanas, ideally not compacts as they can be far too bright and damage the reptiles eyes very easily.
> 
> Arcadia do the T5 range which is perfect


 
yup, there is some great posts by john from arcadia on this topic, thats why i said type it into the thread search 

ive never used the compacts, i just dont beleive most things that claim to do 2 things at once unless your paying £40 or more lmao.

he had a great article in the december issue of prk about iguana lighting and the t5s .: victory:


----------



## Gazlightning1987

Salazare Slytherin said:


> yup, there is some great posts by john from arcadia on this topic, thats why i said type it into the thread search



Just make sure you filter out the salesman talk, and concentrate on the meaningful stuff, hes pretty damn intelligent when he gets involved in the whole UV debates and cant fault him!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Gazlightning1987 said:


> Just make sure you filter out the salesman talk, and concentrate on the meaningful stuff, hes pretty damn intelligent when he gets involved in the whole UV debates and cant fault him!


 
hahahah yeah.


----------



## MartinMc

I used a 5.0 compact for my young iguana in a 4x2x25 vivid for a couple of months and seen no adverse effect. However it was a temp vivid while his big vivid with twin t5 tubes was being set up.


----------



## le0pardgecko

MartinMc said:


> I used a 5.0 compact for my young iguana in a 4x2x25 vivid for a couple of months and seen no adverse effect. However it was a temp vivid while his big vivid with twin t5 tubes was being set up.


Yeah will only be using it for a few months when it gets bigger build a bigger viv and then i will go on the Arcadia t5.


----------



## MartinMc

Cool. Just remember it can take a while building and setting up a large viv. I was a good 4 months of building and setting up for mine lol.


----------



## Gazlightning1987

MartinMc said:


> I used a 5.0 compact for my young iguana in a 4x2x25 vivid for a couple of months and seen no adverse effect. However it was a temp vivid while his big vivid with twin t5 tubes was being set up.


quite vivid i see :lol2::lol2:


----------



## MartinMc

Haha. New fone doesn't believe VIV is a word it would seem!


----------



## Gazlightning1987

MartinMc said:


> Haha. New fone doesn't believe VIV is a word it would seem!



Thought that may of been the case, made me chuckle anyhows! :lol2:


----------



## le0pardgecko

Just watched a youtube vid again and one guy said a Repti-glo 5.0 compact with a reflector will produce to much uv and will burn the iggys eyes?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

le0pardgecko said:


> Just watched a youtube vid again and one guy said a Repti-glo 5.0 compact with a reflector will produce to much uv and will burn the iggys eyes?


sent you that info mate.
and youtube overall annoys me, especally the cruelty videos, its only good use for me is the song videos.
other than that I never watch anything animal related these days, it frustrates me.


----------



## Bexzini

Salazare Slytherin said:


> sent you that info mate.
> and youtube overall annoys me, especally the cruelty videos, its only good use for me is the song videos.
> other than that I never watch anything animal related these days, it frustrates me.


Fun animals vids are always good to watch! I don't understand some animal cruelty videos, they seem quite pointless, I mean, feeding a foreign unidentified snake you found outside to your bearded dragon? Ppoooooiiintlessssss! Will stick to crix thanks.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> Fun animals vids are always good to watch! I don't understand some animal cruelty videos, they seem quite pointless, I mean, feeding a foreign unidentified snake you found outside to your bearded dragon? Ppoooooiiintlessssss! Will stick to crix thanks.


 
hun  x


----------



## Bexzini

Salazare Slytherin said:


> hun  x


Hiyaaa  

I love dropping in unexpectedly  

hows the hangover hun ;P


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> Hiyaaa
> 
> I love dropping in unexpectedly
> 
> hows the hangover hun ;P


 
ugh..... and yeah dropping in unexpectidly is something a few people have done today.


----------



## Bexzini

Salazare Slytherin said:


> ugh..... and yeah dropping in unexpectidly is something a few people have done today.


Oh aye! Is this a convo that needs to be moved swiftly to PM?


----------



## scotty667

Their is a video on youtube where a bearded dragon jump's in the owner's swimming pool and it swim's to the other side i don't know whether it cruelty or the bearded dragon wanted to.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> Oh aye! Is this a convo that needs to be moved swiftly to PM?


 
no lol.
although I have been trying to get back to bed for the last 2 hours lmao.

I might open another bottle and just accept my fate of doomed to be up all night.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

scotty667 said:


> Their is a video on youtube where a bearded dragon jump's in the owner's swimming pool and it swim's to the other side i don't know whether it cruelty or the bearded dragon wanted to.


well the beardie obv wanted too. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## scotty667

Salazare Slytherin said:


> well the beardie obv wanted too. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Shhh you, i think it honestly did.


----------



## Bexzini

scotty667 said:


> Their is a video on youtube where a bearded dragon jump's in the owner's swimming pool and it swim's to the other side i don't know whether it cruelty or the bearded dragon wanted to.


*retreats to youtube*



Salazare Slytherin said:


> no lol.
> although I have been trying to get back to bed for the last 2 hours lmao.
> 
> I might open another bottle and just accept my fate of doomed to be up all night.


Hair of the dog and all that !!!!


----------



## scotty667

Plus their is a bearded dragon playing in the rain the owner didn't force it either as the bearded dragon could happily come back in the door but it just walking around in circle's in the rain around plant pot's the one with the swimming pool is only 10 second's long i think.


----------



## Bexzini

scotty667 said:


> Plus their is a bearded dragon playing in the rain the owner didn't force it either as the bearded dragon could happily come back in the door but it just walking around in circle's in the rain around plant pot's the one with the swimming pool is only 10 second's long i think.


Its not cruel there is plenty of free will involved loll but what makes me laugh is the owner is like 'WHAT ARE YOU DOING' and then just stands there filming wihtout actually attempting to rescue him lmao!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> *retreats to youtube*
> 
> 
> 
> Hair of the dog and all that !!!!


funny you mention hair, i got a load up my nose yesterday! stilly a mystery where it came from.
it was irratating me and everything  I effing hate xmas.


----------



## scotty667

Yeah i just watched the beardy swimming when it got out it was like WTF.

i was watching another video on youtube about an iguana that someone won at a fair and he still has it 14 year's on fairplay's to him.


----------



## Rojugi

I got a mini food processor for christmas! my days of chopping parsnips and chicory and butternut *(^&ing squash by hand are gone forever!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rojugi said:


> I got a mini food processor for christmas! my days of chopping parsnips and chicory and butternut *(^&ing squash by hand are gone forever!


I need one of those! I had one and it myteriously dissapeard when we moved. still hasn't turned up.:devil:

but yeah they make life much easier!
I might just invest again lol.


----------



## winno

Newbie YAY


----------



## ruthyg

winno said:


> Newbie YAY
> image
> image
> image


OMFG THAT'S SOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!! Like, CRAZY cute!!! Totally jealous! Where did you get him from? How old is he? And ahem, how much?! I'm in love xxx


----------



## winno

ruthyg said:


> OMFG THAT'S SOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!! Like, CRAZY cute!!! Totally jealous! Where did you get him from? How old is he? And ahem, how much?! I'm in love xxx


thanks yeah its adorable. Got it from penfolds reptiles in herne bay. currently 14 months old paid £750 but you can get them as low as £650
its a tad small for its age but eating well so im guessin was a slow starter.


----------



## ruthyg

winno said:


> thanks yeah its adorable. Got it from penfolds reptiles in herne bay. currently 14 months old paid £750 but you can get them as low as £650
> its a tad small for its age but eating well so im guessin was a slow starter.


 Freakin' gorgeous  Best of luck with the little fella  You got a name yet?


----------



## winno

ruthyg said:


> Freakin' gorgeous  Best of luck with the little fella  You got a name yet?


nothin yet working on it my misses wants to call it buddy like the one on youtube lol not happening


----------



## ruthyg

winno said:


> nothin yet working on it my misses wants to call it buddy like the one on youtube lol not happening


We have a dog called Buddy, but he had that name wen we got him. It suits him though, he's proper daft. Dunno it'd suit an iggy though


----------



## le0pardgecko

Looks awesome, what type ?


----------



## winno

le0pardgecko said:


> Looks awesome, what type ?


Thanks its a Cyclura cornuta aka Rhino Iggy


----------



## Djlplastering

went too garden centre today a few miles from where i live they sell a few reps n snakes and they have a lovely looking baby green iggy for sale £49
in the bottom of the viv was a huge bowl of meal worms 
i questioned the guy behind the counter who said he doesnt no because he didnt feed them but they give it mealies because its to dozy to catch locust]:censor: clueless !!!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Djlplastering said:


> went too garden centre today a few miles from where i live they sell a few reps n snakes and they have a lovely looking baby green iggy for sale £49
> in the bottom of the viv was a huge bowl of meal worms
> i questioned the guy behind the counter who said he doesnt no because he didnt feed them but they give it mealies because its to dozy to catch locust]:censor: clueless !!!


Well I seen one a little while back and because they did not heed the warnings from some other peeps! guess what! the iguana died only a few days ago.

I was speaking to a few people about that a few weeks ago when there was concern, the problem was it was not for sale, the last time I saw it, it was severely dehydrated, curled in the corner with its eyes sunken in, no uvb with , (they didn't even know what it was, thats what the shops are like around here) a basking light directly completely going over the top of of it diagonally so couldnt bask properly, and a bowl full of lettuce, tomato and spinach! 

It was a truly awful sight and to know you could do nothing about it makes it even worse.

The shop as far as I am aware has been reported since, but I doubt anything will come of it, giving the state of some of them around here.


----------



## 66921

Djlplastering said:


> went too garden centre today a few miles from where i live they sell a few reps n snakes and they have a lovely looking baby green iggy for sale £49
> in the bottom of the viv was a huge bowl of meal worms
> i questioned the guy behind the counter who said he doesnt no because he didnt feed them but they give it mealies because its to dozy to catch locust]:censor: clueless !!!


please pm me the name of this garden centre


----------



## Djlplastering

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Well I seen one a little while back and because they did not heed the warnings from some other peeps! guess what! the iguana died only a few days ago.
> 
> I was speaking to a few people about that a few weeks ago when there was concern, the problem was it was not for sale, the last time I saw it, it was severely dehydrated, curled in the corner with its eyes sunken in, no uvb with , (they didn't even know what it was, thats what the shops are like around here) a basking light directly completely going over the top of of it diagonally so couldnt bask properly, and a bowl full of lettuce, tomato and spinach!
> 
> It was a truly awful sight and to know you could do nothing about it makes it even worse.
> 
> The shop as far as I am aware has been reported since, but I doubt anything will come of it, giving the state of some of them around here.


 
i no mate its terrible if this little fella carries on with the same treatment i can see him going the same way! theyed not had him long someone had asked them to get them one in and then not collected it typical :bash:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Djlplastering said:


> i no mate its terrible if this little fella carries on with the same treatment i can see him going the same way! theyed not had him long someone had asked them to get them one in and then not collected it typical :bash:


poor little guy


----------



## 66921

This makes me sad


----------



## ian030687

my red iguana eats like a pig !

just wondering if you can over feed an iguana ??


----------



## MartinMc

No. Pretty much is your answer. They will eat till they are full then stop. Better offering 2 much than not enough. Thats the way I look at it anyway.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ian030687 said:


> my red iguana eats like a pig !
> 
> just wondering if you can over feed an iguana ??


You can feed them alot of the "wrong food" but feeding them the right foods, you can give as much to your iguana as you like and as much as it will take as martin said.

Albus has his own fridge!


----------



## scotty667

Salazare Slytherin said:


> You can feed them alot of the "wrong food" but feeding them the right foods, you can give as much to your iguana as you like and as much as it will take as martin said.
> 
> *Albus has his own fridge*!


Spoilt or what.LOL.


----------



## Bexzini

scotty667 said:


> Spoilt or what.LOL.


I know, right? Hope his future wife gets equal treatment, eh SALAZARE??? Lol  :flrt:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> I know, right? Hope his future wife gets equal treatment, eh SALAZARE??? Lol  :flrt:


He is spoilt lol, I joined a grow your own forum a few days ago, been getting some great advice, as soon as we have had our snow and frost il be cracking on with that, his mustard is growing on the window sill at the minute, he ended up eating it all so il be growing alot more for him this time around.

and LOL :flrt:


----------



## Guest

Bexzini said:


> I know, right? Hope his future wife gets equal treatment, eh SALAZARE??? Lol  :flrt:


Hey Bex hows it going, I'm sure it will be better for a wife instead of a iggy

She will get a whole room to herself with cupboards and things in


----------



## Bexzini

Jaggers said:


> Hey Bex hows it going, I'm sure it will be better for a wife instead of a iggy
> 
> She will get a whole room to herself with cupboards and things in


Going good ta  how are you?? I got fired the other day (not bothered like), so I'm applying for a job with the AA! I hope I get it I will be skint otherwise lol! 

HAHA and she will only get a whole room cos Salazare would get fed up eventually and want her shut away :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> Going good ta  how are you?? I got fired the other day (not bothered like), so I'm applying for a job with the AA! I hope I get it I will be skint otherwise lol!
> 
> HAHA and she will only get a whole room cos Salazare would get fed up eventually and want her shut away :Na_Na_Na_Na:


thats an idea, never thought about that:whistling2: or i could just make one and shut myself away!


----------



## Guest

Bexzini said:


> Going good ta  how are you?? I got fired the other day (not bothered like), so I'm applying for a job with the AA! I hope I get it I will be skint otherwise lol!
> 
> HAHA and she will only get a whole room cos Salazare would get fed up eventually and want her shut away :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
The rest of the house would be full of animals


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Nah, I have enough! I want to focus on what I have in the mean time! I have had too many animals come through this door last year, it's been beyond a joke tbh.

I was serisouly considering giving it all up last year.

It simply is not happening this year.


----------



## Guest

I only want 2 more thats the croc and a frilly


----------



## Bexzini

Jaggers said:


> I only want 2 more thats the croc and a frilly


I loves a frilly!!!! I want all these lizards all the time i dont know whats going with me, I actually started looking at various monitors the other day! Not good!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Jaggers said:


> I only want 2 more thats the croc and a frilly


 
I will move onto DWA when I win the lottery. lol.


----------



## Guest

Bexzini said:


> I loves a frilly!!!! I want all these lizards all the time i dont know whats going with me, I actually started looking at various monitors the other day! Not good!


I almost bought a baby nile monitor but the gf doesnt like the tongues on snakes and monitors so thats out the window.

I want a frilly so much but its the money thats been holding me back, but now I will have 200 a month extra when I get the new car on Monday I will deffo be looking around for one.




Salazare Slytherin said:


> I will move onto DWA when I win the lottery. lol.


If I wint he lotto, I will see about becoming a invester in crocs of the world zoo


----------



## Bexzini

Do you reckon a good career would be opening up your own reptile zoo??


----------



## Guest

Bexzini said:


> Do you reckon a good career would be opening up your own reptile zoo??


 
If you had wont he euro millions then why not


----------



## Bexzini

Jaggers said:


> If you had wont he euro millions then why not


I think it would be more difficult than it sounds lol otherwise someone would have done it by now surely??


----------



## Guest

Bexzini said:


> I think it would be more difficult than it sounds lol otherwise someone would have done it by now surely??


 
Winning the euro millions yeah it is lol, but if you open it just showing reptiles then you limit your customer base vastly


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

I would open a zoo  of course if I had the money.
If that failed I would start some captive breeding on a large scale with rhino and cuban rock iggys.


----------



## Bexzini

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I would open a zoo  of course if I had the money.
> If that failed I would start some captive breeding on a large scale with rhino and cuban rock iggys.


let me help??? I need a career!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> let me help??? I need a career!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You know I would choose you above everyone else if I ever did make something out of it  x


----------



## Bexzini

Salazare Slytherin said:


> You know I would choose you above everyone else if I ever did make something out of it  x


Awwwwwww hun thats lovely :blush: :blush: :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> Awwwwwww hun thats lovely :blush: :blush: :flrt: :flrt:


 its okay, I know you want to work with them after your zoo keeping expireince. nomnomnom! which by the way I am still jelous about.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Bexzini

Salazare Slytherin said:


> its okay, I know you want to work with them after your zoo keeping expireince. nomnomnom! which by the way I am still jelous about.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


If you get the money together then definitely do it hun, its such a fantastic experience!!!!!!! I would do it all over again lol!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> If you get the money together then definitely do it hun, its such a fantastic experience!!!!!!! I would do it all over again lol!


I dunno if that would be a good idea! I think I would snatch up all those fantastic reptiles and do a runner:flrt:


----------



## DavieB

Does anyone elses Iuanas have a tendancy to sleep in unusual places? 

Mine tends to come out his viv and sleep on top of the tv in the games room, resulting in me playing xbox with a 2' tail hanging down the middle of the screen? If I cant find him he is often in the teddy hanger in mu sons room up in the top of it ( those things that fold up but when open hook onto the ceiling and hold about 20 teddys) 

He is also the equivalent of the worlds clumsiest cat. I have a framed football top on one wall it has a perspex screen on it he often decides its a great iea to jump from the tv onto this frame then gets there and realises there is no where else for him to go, thing is he does not learn he continually tries these mad things. He really is the best reptile I know of I dont know of any other reptile that could be as cool to watch or as active. I could go on and on about the mad stuff he does and repeats. 

Just thought I'd share as I'm enjoying watching him tonight.  

Its sort of like having a really stupid dog at times lol.


----------



## scotty667

OK well we all know albus is spoilt rotton and the very next reptile i want is a dwarf caiman hopefully in a few year's or maybe in the next 10 year's LOL and frilly's are kinda cool i could of had one but i decided to get an Australian water dragon LOL.

If you won the lottery and it was a decent amount why not just open up your own zoo that's what i would do then put some share's away  i can't remember what else was said oh and if i did win the lottery i would definitely buy a few house's and rent a few then some would be reptile house's LOL.

Now i know this is the iguana thread and i would proberly get told off for this but i'm SORRY i just love this big boy,








Thinking of naming him either SPYRO or GODZILLAR.
Again Sorry for this.:blush::blush:


----------



## ruthyg

DavieB said:


> Does anyone elses Iuanas have a tendancy to sleep in unusual places?
> 
> Mine tends to come out his viv and sleep on top of the tv in the games room, resulting in me playing xbox with a 2' tail hanging down the middle of the screen? If I cant find him he is often in the teddy hanger in mu sons room up in the top of it ( those things that fold up but when open hook onto the ceiling and hold about 20 teddys)
> 
> He is also the equivalent of the worlds clumsiest cat. I have a framed football top on one wall it has a perspex screen on it he often decides its a great iea to jump from the tv onto this frame then gets there and realises there is no where else for him to go, thing is he does not learn he continually tries these mad things. He really is the best reptile I know of I dont know of any other reptile that could be as cool to watch or as active. I could go on and on about the mad stuff he does and repeats.
> 
> Just thought I'd share as I'm enjoying watching him tonight.
> 
> Its sort of like having a really stupid dog at times lol.


Stanley always always wants to climb the bathroom radiator instead of having a bath, which is fine if there's a towel on it to help him grip, but he gets really annoyed if the towel falls down and it's too slippery to climb. Thing is, he'll get to the top of it and go back and forth along it before realising THERE'S NOWHERE TO GO!! He has a go at climbing the walls but eventually just settles down and watches me read a book on the bathroom floor. As far as going in the actual bath goes, he couldn't be less interested!! I've taken to putting water in a RUB, with his non slip mat in it on the bathroom floor, rather than the bath, but he's not shown any interest in that yet either. Bless him, it is JUST like having a stupid dog, you're right......except I've got one of those too!


----------



## DavieB

scotty667 said:


> OK well we all know albus is spoilt rotton and the very next reptile i want is a dwarf caiman hopefully in a few year's or maybe in the next 10 year's LOL and frilly's are kinda cool i could of had one but i decided to get an Australian water dragon LOL.
> 
> If you won the lottery and it was a decent amount why not just open up your own zoo that's what i would do then put some share's away  i can't remember what else was said oh and if i did win the lottery i would definitely buy a few house's and rent a few then some would be reptile house's LOL.
> 
> Now i know this is the iguana thread and i would proberly get told off for this but i'm SORRY i just love this big boy,image
> Thinking of naming him either SPYRO or GODZILLAR.
> Again Sorry for this.:blush::blush:



I'm sure the people in the know believe agamids to be an ancient relative to the iguanid species so we're all cool lol


----------



## DavieB

Although I do have an issue with a glove... Man the [email protected]£ up lol whats the worst that can happen


----------



## scotty667

DavieB said:


> Although I do have an issue with a glove... Man the [email protected]£ up lol whats the worst that can happen


I know i said on another thread that i'm gunna not use it any more it was just because he scratch my wrist up and i had poo on me so i didn't want to be sat on the toilet for the next week but the other reason i used it was because he was very skitty because he hasn't been held for a while he was just stuck their in a shop.


----------



## le0pardgecko

New iggy! 




























:2thumb:


----------



## 111mattin111

awww looks nice and bright, how old roughly?


----------



## MartinMc

Looking good. Mine is getting there lol. The oh isn't best pleased that he is loosing all his bright green colouring around his face tho :whistling2:


----------



## 66921

How big is that viv may I ask?


----------



## le0pardgecko

MrC4FF said:


> How big is that viv may I ask?



4ft !


----------



## le0pardgecko

111mattin111 said:


> awww looks nice and bright, how old roughly?


About 14 months!


----------



## cherylrandall2010

my iggy having on walk around :2thumb:


----------



## cherylrandall2010




----------



## cherylrandall2010

can someone tell me if its male or female


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

cherylrandall2010 said:


> image
> 
> can someone tell me if its male or female


You need to get a pic of the underside, you can't garuntee secondary sexual characteristics.
Your iguana also looks quite young? how old is iggy?


----------



## cherylrandall2010

its over two years old


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

cherylrandall2010 said:


> its over two years old
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


It looks female to me  a males pores would deffo be showing by that time.
What a lovely nature it seems too.


----------



## ruthyg

Yup I'd say female too, and such a cutie!!!! :flrt:


----------



## 111mattin111

She looks a beaut, she looks tame?


----------



## cherylrandall2010

yeah she is tame and very loving too, she is defo part of the family. and now im expecting she has become much more protective of me and always wants to be by my side i love her so much... more than the hubby :lol2:


----------



## 111mattin111

Haha I'm sure he understands lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

111mattin111 said:


> Haha I'm sure he understands lol


Hows your little one getting on mate?


----------



## 111mattin111

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Hows your little one getting on mate?


Yea really good eating really well just shedding at the min can be very lazy though at times but can't they all lol

How's Albus?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

111mattin111 said:


> Yea really good eating really well just shedding at the min can be very lazy though at times but can't they all lol
> 
> How's Albus?


 

Fantastic mate, glad to hear it.

Albus is a pig painted green I am sure of it! I got him his own fridge in the end, everyone was complaining that there was no space for anything LOL! 
He still whips me but has clamed down alot with the biting, he is making fab progress.


----------



## MartinMc

some pics of my little one after his bath tonight


















not great quality sorry


----------



## 66921

Hey all, I just wanted to get on here quickly and show everyone a picture of what made it's way home from my local reptile shop today...










:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:

Not best quality picture because I'm trying not to scare the little dude after the transport but more pics will come soon! 5 months old :flrt:


----------



## MartinMc

Nice. Just a month or 2 younger than mine. You have lots of fun ahead:2thumb:


----------



## 66921

MartinMc said:


> Nice. Just a month or 2 younger than mine. You have lots of fun ahead:2thumb:


Hehe, I can't wait !


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Awesome mate! he looks cute!

I too may have a new addition arriving in the next two weeks! 
A red iguana! 
I am just awaiting confirmation on sex.


----------



## shadow_dragon

just thought i would post a couple of quick pictures of my iggy ziggy 









he is just nicely hand feeding so poor picture one handed will try to do better :lol2:


----------



## 111mattin111

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Awesome mate! he looks cute!
> 
> I too may have a new addition arriving in the next two weeks!
> A red iguana!
> I am just awaiting confirmation on sex.


Snap I've been asked if I'd like to take on a youngster that is very whippy and bitey from the same shelter as there running out of space meant to be around 10-12 months old so seeing what I can do


----------



## ian030687

my iguana has worms .. i have had it treated but i just keep asking my self why and how did my iguana get them ??


----------



## berdie bob

*repti fogger*

hi does anyone use the zoo med repti fogger for their iggys?

i ve seen the post on the humidifier by iquanaquinn which is ace but now retailing at 34 quid at argos probably thanks to his creation lol! just thinking i can get the fogger for 37 which will work out the same with less wrk: victory:


----------



## MartinMc

Less work yes but will produce enough humidity for a large viv. I have an iguanaquinn special and it is awesome lol


----------



## berdie bob

MartinMc said:


> Less work yes but will produce enough humidity in a large viv. I have an iguanaquinn special and it is awesome lol


arh!! so much to think about


----------



## ruthyg

ian030687 said:


> my iguana has worms .. i have had it treated but i just keep asking my self why and how did my iguana get them ??


Hey there. You sound like you feel guilty about your iggy having worms. Stop. These things happen, we learn from them, we become better iguana keepers for it!  I felt exactly the same last year when Stanley had parasites. His viv wasn't humid enough, and his UV bulb was naff! But he's thriving now, and I'm glad I learnt it early on. Worms can be caused by a few things - did the vet discuss potential causes with you? It's important to have an idea of what was up, so that it doesn't happen again. I'm sure Sal can direct you to some good articles, but I've just moved house and don't have anything to hand. Hope youre igggy's ok though  x


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ian030687 said:


> my iguana has worms .. i have had it treated but i just keep asking my self why and how did my iguana get them ??


Hi mate, how long after you aquired the iguana did you find out it had worms? There is alot of reasons parasites/worms can appear in iggys but that is why we send fecals off, and it is advisible to any new iguana or reptile for that matter.

Many iguanas destined for the pet trade, live in some awful conditions (there are some videos on youtube well there was the last time I checked) many tend to be riddled in parasites, and poor husbandry practice in petshops, homes by following petshop advice does not help the matter.



ruthyg said:


> Hey there. You sound like you feel guilty about your iggy having worms. Stop. These things happen, we learn from them, we become better iguana keepers for it!  I felt exactly the same last year when Stanley had parasites. His viv wasn't humid enough, and his UV bulb was naff! But he's thriving now, and I'm glad I learnt it early on. Worms can be caused by a few things - did the vet discuss potential causes with you? It's important to have an idea of what was up, so that it doesn't happen again. I'm sure Sal can direct you to some good articles, but I've just moved house and don't have anything to hand. Hope youre igggy's ok though  x


 
wooo ruth hope the move went okay for you x


----------



## Iguanaquinn

MartinMc said:


> Less work yes but will produce enough humidity for a large viv. I have an iguanaquinn special and it is awesome lol



Alright man, cheers for that. Looks like Jo-Jo and myself are trying to arrange a Scottish keepers meet-up. We already have a special gust arranged, waiting for some confirmation from a venue. The thread is in off topic have a look.


----------



## ruthyg

Salazare Slytherin said:


> wooo ruth hope the move went okay for you x


 Yo! I'm still alive, so can't complain! Very stressful, and totally exhausting, but I'm ok  Hope you're also ok mate  x


----------



## winno

heres a couple of pics i took the other day. Hope you like them as much as I do :flrt:


----------



## le0pardgecko

winno said:


> heres a couple of pics i took the other day. Hope you like them as much as I do :flrt:
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image


They look awesome! :2thumb:


----------



## winno

le0pardgecko said:


> They look awesome! :2thumb:


Thanks buddy really building a soft spot for the rhino now:mf_dribble:


----------



## le0pardgecko

winno said:


> Thanks buddy really building a soft spot for the rhino now:mf_dribble:


Arww there odd looking things but they are nice, would love to have one myself but there too much! haha


----------



## winno

le0pardgecko said:


> Arww there odd looking things but they are nice, would love to have one myself but there too much! haha


Yeah did put me out of pocket but money well spent (i think:gasp


----------



## le0pardgecko

winno said:


> Yeah did put me out of pocket but money well spent (i think:gasp



Haha im always telling myself that!


----------



## MartinMc

No bother dude. I had a look. Count c your thread. Id be up for it though.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ruthyg said:


> Yo! I'm still alive, so can't complain! Very stressful, and totally exhausting, but I'm ok  Hope you're also ok mate  x


 
We just have to get on with it don't we, but just think, freedom 
I am under loads of stress myself at the minute, probs not as much as you but overall I am okay  x I have an appointment for more blood tests tomorrow morning because for some mysterious reason, my previous ones are not on the system? sheesh! 


Those Rhino Iguanas are awesome! For some reason the fiji iguanas just never attracted me? they honestly look like an overgrown anole to me lol.


----------



## le0pardgecko

Salazare Slytherin said:


> We just have to get on with it don't we, but just think, freedom
> I am under loads of stress myself at the minute, probs not as much as you but overall I am okay  x I have an appointment for more blood tests tomorrow morning because for some mysterious reason, my previous ones are not on the system? sheesh!
> 
> 
> Those Rhino Iguanas are awesome! For some reason the fiji iguanas just never attracted me? they honestly look like an overgrown anole to me lol.


I think they just look like really clean common's to be honest haha!


----------



## winno

*These guy have to be one of my fav iguanas defo up there on my iggy wish list meet the CTENOSAURA DEFENSOR*


----------



## winno

le0pardgecko said:


> I think they just look like really clean common's to be honest haha!



NO no no what are you saying:bash:


----------



## Locksy

winno said:


> *These guy have to be one of my fav iguanas defo up there on my iggy wish list meet the CTENOSAURA DEFENSOR*
> image


his colours are amazing never seen one before!


----------



## DavieB

winno said:


> *These guy have to be one of my fav iguanas defo up there on my iggy wish list meet the CTENOSAURA DEFENSOR*
> image


Looks more agamid than iguanid.


----------



## ruthyg

Salazare Slytherin said:


> We just have to get on with it don't we, but just think, freedom
> I am under loads of stress myself at the minute, probs not as much as you but overall I am okay  x I have an appointment for more blood tests tomorrow morning because for some mysterious reason, my previous ones are not on the system? sheesh!
> 
> 
> Those Rhino Iguanas are awesome! For some reason the fiji iguanas just never attracted me? they honestly look like an overgrown anole to me lol.


Freedom is RIGHT! Sorry to hear about stress, it sucks balls, and not in a good way! Damn NHS losing your bloods results - grr! 
The fijis do look very clean don't they? Lol, I think they look very noble as well, and the rhinos are just something else altogether, totally stunning


----------



## ruthyg

winno said:


> *These guy have to be one of my fav iguanas defo up there on my iggy wish list meet the CTENOSAURA DEFENSOR*
> image


:O That doesn't even look real! It looks photoshopped! Is it real? That's amazing! Tell me about it


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

winno said:


> *These guy have to be one of my fav iguanas defo up there on my iggy wish list meet the CTENOSAURA DEFENSOR*
> image


 
WHOAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## le0pardgecko

winno said:


> *These guy have to be one of my fav iguanas defo up there on my iggy wish list meet the CTENOSAURA DEFENSOR*
> image


Is it just me or do they look retro?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ruthyg said:


> Freedom is RIGHT! Sorry to hear about stress, it *sucks balls, and not in a good way*! Damn NHS losing your bloods results - grr!
> The fijis do look very clean don't they? Lol, I think they look very noble as well, and the rhinos are just something else altogether, totally stunning


 
Hahaha damn right! lol the highlighted part made me blurt coffeee on the screen.


----------



## ruthyg

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Hahaha damn right! lol the highlighted part made me blurt coffeee on the screen.


Sorry, I said that without thinking  I'm bad, I know


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ruthyg said:


> Sorry, I said that without thinking  I'm bad, I know


 
lol meh, I enjoy a laugh, just as much as the next fat person


----------



## le0pardgecko

Enjoying bath time!


----------



## scotty667

winno said:


> *These guy have to be one of my fav iguanas defo up there on my iggy wish list meet the CTENOSAURA DEFENSOR*
> image


WTF!!!! Is that thing real?.
EDIT: Googled it wow weird or what.


----------



## 66921

Today we are thinking names...

Ziggy
Jub Jub
Toeless Joe

I cant decide! :lol2:


----------



## scotty667

MrC4FF said:


> Today we are thinking names...
> 
> Ziggy
> Jub Jub
> Toeless Joe
> 
> I cant decide! :lol2:
> image


JUB JUB OR ZIGGY sound's awesome.


----------



## le0pardgecko

scotty667 said:


> JUB JUB OR ZIGGY sound's awesome.


Jub jub's mine :whip:


----------



## Bexzini

MrC4FF said:


> Today we are thinking names...
> 
> Ziggy
> Jub Jub
> Toeless Joe
> 
> I cant decide! :lol2:
> image


Mine is going to be called after a very special person who is very close to me, and always always sticks by me and supports me ! I'm sure he knows who he is


----------



## scotty667

Bexzini said:


> Mine is going to be called after a very special person who is very close to me, and always always sticks by me and supports me ! I'm sure he knows who he is


Is his name chickenonaraft by any chance


----------



## Bexzini

scotty667 said:


> Is his name chickenonaraft by any chance


LMAO well you are halfway right it is something in my sig no further clues though!


----------



## scotty667

Bexzini said:


> LMAO well you are halfway right it is something in my sig no further clues though!


Yeah i already knew.


----------



## wilko92

Bexzini said:


> LMAO well you are halfway right it is something in my sig no further clues though!


 I told you once, and ill tell you again his mine :flrt: :lol2:


----------



## Bexzini

wilko92 said:


> I told you once, and ill tell you again his mine :flrt: :lol2:




There is enough evidence on your profile to show that its not you he wants, its me, suckaaaaaaa!


----------



## wilko92

Bexzini said:


> There is enough evidence on your profile to show that its not you he wants, its me, suckaaaaaaa!


 PMSL, its not you he wants, its your iggy :gasp: :lol2:


----------



## Bexzini

wilko92 said:


> PMSL, its not you he wants, its your iggy :gasp: :lol2:


Hahaa all me he wants! He only wants me, and he only wants me to play with his Albus lol !!!


----------



## wilko92

Bexzini said:


> Hahaa all me he wants! He only wants me, and he only wants me to play with his Albus lol !!!


 WOAHHH steady on :lol2: you'll be in the 18+ section before you know it! hahaha


----------



## scotty667

:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:Their's enough evidence in my profile to show who he want's .

Oh no you didn't.
Don't go their Girlfriend.LOL.LOL.


----------



## Bexzini

scotty667 said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:Their's enough evidence in my profile to show who he want's .
> 
> Oh no you didn't.
> Don't go their Girlfriend.LOL.LOL.


We will let him choose when he gets here :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## 66921

Hey now, sal is mine ladies! Well I just want the brain really  you can have the body!

I quite like Toeless Joe though!


----------



## scotty667

Bexzini said:


> We will let him choose when he gets here :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


He is already here he is just watching us.:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Bexzini

scotty667 said:


> He is already here he is just watching us.:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


Its ok I know he is watching me really


----------



## 66921

Naughty naughty people!


----------



## Bexzini

You people are highly deluded and need professional help salazare is MINE always has been always will be the end :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## scotty667

Bexzini said:


> Its ok I know he is watching me really


Yeah Yeah well i have seen his albus..


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

I am going back to bed! :whip:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

le0pardgecko said:


> Jub jub's mine :whip:


 
Jub Jub is an awesome name.: victory:


----------



## le0pardgecko

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Jub Jub is an awesome name.: victory:


Haha yeah! Jub jub's got a vet appointment on monday hope all's well!


----------



## le0pardgecko

Btw Sal you player!


----------



## scotty667

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I am going back to bed! :whip:


Nope you get back here NOW and pick.LOL.
COME ON HURRY UP
*cough I'll give you a bottle of vodka cough*.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

le0pardgecko said:


> Haha yeah! Jub jub's got a vet appointment on monday hope all's well!


One of the first iguanas I ever laid eyes on was called Jub, he died about 2 years ago. he didn't belong to me but he was one of the first I ever had hands on with. He was for the most part well natured but when he through a temper tantrum didnt you half know about it.
Hope all goes well at the vets.

When he died he had his own coffin made and and a herb garden made on top of, it was lovely, still there now tbh, just not alot is growing.



le0pardgecko said:


> Btw Sal you player!


me never!:whistling2:



scotty667 said:


> Nope you get back here NOW and pick.LOL.
> COME ON HURRY UP
> *cough I'll give you a bottle of vodka cough*.


The joys of being single is all I am saying.


----------



## scotty667

Salazare Slytherin said:


> One of the first iguanas I ever laid eyes on was called Jub, he died about 2 years ago. he didn't belong to me but he was one of the first I ever had hands on with. He was for the most part well natured but when he through a temper tantrum didnt you half know about it.
> 
> When he died he had his own coffin made and and a herb garden made on top of, it was lovely, still there now tbh, just not alot is growing.
> 
> 
> 
> me never!:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> The joys of being single is all I am saying.


^^^^^^^^That is really nice,

Well you gunna pick or what?.
ME,Wilko or BEX.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

scotty667 said:


> ^^^^^^^^That is really nice,
> 
> Well you gunna pick or what?.
> ME,Wilko or BEX.


 
No I am not, we all already know that answer  there are threads upon threads hijacked by us.

It was really nice mate, I am waiting for a pic of Jub, I was promised one just before xmas.


----------



## scotty667

Salazare Slytherin said:


> No I am not, we all already know that answer  there are threads upon threads hijacked by us.
> 
> It was really nice mate, I am waiting for a pic of Jub, I was promised one just before xmas.


HAHA yeah well we know but hey the amount of thread's we hijack for no reason LOL it does make me laugh.

You gunna put the picture up when you get it?.

There was a female emerald swift free to a good home on here but it's all the way down here in worthing(don't know if you seen it yet, but i heard your getting another iguana).


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

scotty667 said:


> HAHA yeah well we know but hey the amount of thread's we hijack for no reason LOL it does make me laugh.
> 
> You gunna put the picture up when you get it?.
> 
> There was a female emerald swift free to a good home on here but it's all the way down here in worthing(don't know if you seen it yet, but i heard your getting another iguana).


 
:gasp: I wasn't referring to you:Na_Na_Na_Na:
Yeah I probibly will add it to my profile pics when I get it with a little description.

And yes, there is another iguana comming 
I have already began planting some food for it on the window sill for them both.


----------



## scotty667

Salazare Slytherin said:


> :gasp: I wasn't referring to you:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> Yeah I probibly will add it to my profile pics when I get it with a little description.
> 
> And yes, there is another iguana comming
> I have already began planting some food for it on the window sill for them both.


Nah i go SOLO i hijack thread's all the time.LOL.

So much for not having any more iguana's this year.LOL.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

scotty667 said:


> Nah i go SOLO i hijack thread's all the time.LOL.
> 
> So much for not having any more iguana's this year.LOL.


 
lol this ones different


----------



## scotty667

Salazare Slytherin said:


> lol this ones different


Different no such thing?.LOL.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

scotty667 said:


> Different no such thing?.LOL.


 
Oh it is, the benefits of this one comming would far outweigh the bad points and that is all I am saying.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Afternoon compadres.... Not really been keeping an eye on here, sure there won't be much happening since I have not been including my infinite wisdom :lol2:


----------



## Bexzini

Iguanaquinn said:


> Afternoon compadres.... Not really been keeping an eye on here, sure there won't be much happening since I have not been including my infinite wisdom :lol2:



You missed a very tense battle over salazare... i won of course :2thumb:

how are ya?


----------



## le0pardgecko

He be pimpin'


----------



## fluffyrain

hi guys any iggy gurus online that could help me with a lil question iv got?:notworthy:


----------



## DavieB

Hardly a guru but I am a keeper whats up?


----------



## fluffyrain

DavieB said:


> Hardly a guru but I am a keeper whats up?


yay! ok not had her long just wonderin if her tails like this cos shes lost it at some point? soz cant rotate it and its so dark, she was asleep at the time and didnt wanna wake her :whistling2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

fluffyrain said:


> yay! ok not had her long just wonderin if her tails like this cos shes lost it at some point? soz cant rotate it and its so dark, she was asleep at the time and didnt wanna wake her :whistling2:
> 
> image


What does that feel like mushy or solid?


----------



## scotty667

Bexzini said:


> You missed a very tense battle over salazare... i won of course :2thumb:
> 
> how are ya?


Yeah Yeah well it wasn't really hard to win against me and wilko was it :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:.


----------



## DavieB

fluffyrain said:


> yay! ok not had her long just wonderin if her tails like this cos shes lost it at some point? soz cant rotate it and its so dark, she was asleep at the time and didnt wanna wake her :whistling2:
> 
> image


If it was a lost tail I'd have expected it to be narrower at the break rather than wider. It could be infection if it feels mushy something is not right. Sorry I never replied last night, I fell asleep.

And on a side note goblin has not ate for a few days or pooped even put strawberies in with his dinner last night with strawberry puree over all his greens and he still hasn't ate, will see if I can get him to eat today if not phone call to vet tomorrow.


----------



## fluffyrain

it just feels like the rest of her tail really...doesnt seem to bother her. gunna take her for a check up but the rep vets round here are not very knowledgeable so thought you guys would have a better idea of what it could be : victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

fluffyrain said:


> it just feels like the rest of her tail really...doesnt seem to bother her. gunna take her for a check up but the rep vets round here are not very knowledgeable so thought you guys would have a better idea of what it could be : victory:


 

Good luck at the vets, let us know how you get on.
I can tell you for nothing if it feels the same as the rest of the tail it is not a regenerated tail.
Albus's tail looked a bit like that when he came! (worst case scenario) amputation.


----------



## DavieB

Salazere any good ways to make an iguana shit? Tried hot hot bath all I got was a fart and urate. 

all this is in progress


Treatments - Short Term:
Frequent bathing
Massaging the belly, from chest area to vent
Check temperatures, raise if necessary
Increase water and fiber content of food (alfalfa is a good source of fiber)
Feed iguana small amounts of mineral oil or petroleum jelly


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

DavieB said:


> Salazere any good ways to make an iguana shit? Tried hot hot bath all I got was a fart and urate.
> 
> all this is in progress
> 
> 
> Treatments - Short Term:
> Frequent bathing
> Massaging the belly, from chest area to vent
> Check temperatures, raise if necessary
> Increase water and fiber content of food (alfalfa is a good source of fiber)
> Feed iguana small amounts of mineral oil or petroleum jelly


 
Yes... 

I would feed papaya including a few of the seeds


----------



## DavieB

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Yes...
> 
> I would feed papaya including a few of the seeds


I'll need to force feed it


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

DavieB said:


> I'll need to force feed it


 
eeeek? what exacly is the problem mate?


----------



## DavieB

Not crapping and now not eating, Like I said I got a fart and urate out of a hot bath, he is in their running about daft the now first time in a week or so (since he made those stupid attempts at flying to reach a high shelf I put up in my room) Think he may have done himself a little damage with the falls.

I've locked him in his viv! It's not often he is stuck in his "tiny" litlle viv lol Just trying to make sure he is heated and lighted properly for a bit. I'll give another bath tonight and mist a bit more often, I currently mist about 3l a day I'll do 50% more the next couple of days phoning vet tomorrow too.

Not a happy bunny

photo by DavieB2011, on Flickr


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

DavieB said:


> Not crapping and now not eating, Like I said I got a fart and urate out of a hot bath, he is in their running about daft the now first time in a week or so (since he made those stupid attempts at flying to reach a high shelf I put up in my room) Think he may have done himself a little damage with the falls.
> 
> I've locked him in his viv! It's not often he is stuck in his "tiny" litlle viv lol Just trying to make sure he is heated and lighted properly for a bit. I'll give another bath tonight and mist a bit more often, I currently mist about 3l a day I'll do 50% more the next couple of days phoning vet tomorrow too.


 
It's not uncommon for males to go off their food at this time of year (he probs has other things on his mind), a vet check would be awesome to be 100% sure, but I wouldn't stress him out with forcefeeding or anything just yet.

Iggys can go a fair while without eating.

Just when you said that I thought it on the basis of him eating by himself.
Obviously you wont get any poo results if he hasn't been eating. : victory:

Hope all goes well mate.


----------



## DavieB

Salazare Slytherin said:


> It's not uncommon for males to go off their food at this time of year (he probs has other things on his mind), a vet check would be awesome to be 100% sure, but I wouldn't stress him out with forcefeeding or anything just yet.
> 
> Iggys can go a fair while without eating.
> 
> Just when you said that I thought it on the basis of him eating by himself.
> Obviously you wont get any poo results if he hasn't been eating. : victory:
> 
> Hope all goes well mate.


Come to think about it he does have some orange in his cheeks, none on his body though. Got me a cracking whip earlier on too lol, right across my back when I was holding him, he was definitely wanting to eat me. Or at least have battle.


----------



## Newelly

DavieB said:


> Come to think about it he does have some orange in his cheeks, none on his body though. Got me a cracking whip earlier on too lol, right across my back when I was holding him, he was definitely wanting to eat me. Or at least have battle.


aha same happened to me about the whip :lol2:
my iggy was resting on top of my head went to grab her and bang straight round my face :devil: ...

anyone know when a female will show signs of her been gravid.
definately need to watch her this year and she's been so unsuttle.


----------



## DavieB

Newelly said:


> aha same happened to me about the whip :lol2:
> my iggy was resting on top of my head went to grab her and bang straight round my face :devil: ...
> 
> anyone know when a female will show signs of her been gravid.
> definately need to watch her this year and she's been so unsuttle.


I was topless lol, best he's ever caught me lovely stripe on my back haha.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Newelly said:


> aha same happened to me about the whip :lol2:
> my iggy was resting on top of my head went to grab her and bang straight round my face :devil: ...
> 
> anyone know when a female will show signs of her been gravid.
> definately need to watch her this year and she's been so unsuttle.


 
Well I have no idea about females, but I would guess it has something to do with them being fatter than normal, (restlessness) etc.


----------



## Newelly

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Well I have no idea about females, but I would guess it has something to do with them being fatter than normal, (restlessness) etc.


mine as fallen for under some 'signs' of gravid. but i believe its too early yet.


----------



## berdie bob

*new addition*

finally after months of research i get an iggy his/her name is smerton!


----------



## le0pardgecko

berdie bob said:


> finally after months of research i get an iggy his/her name is smerton!
> 
> image


Woah! he/she looks awesome!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

He/She looks lovely.
Cheeky faces.  hope you enjoy him/her.


----------



## le0pardgecko

Went to the vets before, and anyway he said he was fine etc looks healthy but didnt fill me with confidence with his level of reptiles... hmmm maybe another vet next time. 

Although jub jub got a good whip to the poor blokes face! haha


----------



## ian030687

my 6 month old red iguana is doing some serious head bobbing when i get home from work is this him/her greeting me ? or could also be he/she is ready for bath as i bath him/her at 5 every day when i get home from work ?

really happy with my iguana i think i got a good one he/she is not skitty at all . will happily sit on my shoulder while i walk around or watch tv etc


----------



## le0pardgecko

ian030687 said:


> my 6 month old red iguana is doing some serious head bobbing when i get home from work is this him/her greeting me ? or could also be he/she is ready for bath as i bath him/her at 5 every day when i get home from work ?
> 
> really happy with my iguana i think i got a good one he/she is not skitty at all . will happily sit on my shoulder while i walk around or watch tv etc


Head bobbing is a warning sign (usually), but i've got a similar aged iguana who's skittish as hell! But im glad your happy with it good luck : victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

there are many types of headbob, its there way of talking.


----------



## larner

Hello guys, most of you wont know me but a few will, a.k.a IGGY MAN from a few years back.
just thought i'd pop in and say hello because i'll be in this thread alot from now on, im picking up a new Ig on monday.
4 year old male off B3NBV off here.
he'll be housed in a huge cupboard/viv.
i basically have a walk in wardrobe while i have changed into a viv.
ready for the size.....
14ft high, 7ft long, 4ft deep.
im still in the process of finishing it off but will be posting lots of pics once its done and the new Ig is here. : victory:


----------



## scotty667

larner said:


> Hello guys, most of you wont know me but a few will, a.k.a IGGY MAN from a few years back.
> just thought i'd pop in and say hello because i'll be in this thread alot from now on, im picking up a new Ig on monday.
> 4 year old male off B3NBV off here.
> he'll be housed in a huge cupboard/viv.
> i basically have a walk in wardrobe while i have changed into a viv.
> ready for the size.....
> 14ft high, 7ft long, 4ft deep.
> im still in the process of finishing it off but will be posting lots of pics once its done and the new Ig is here. : victory:


How the bleeming heck are you going to get up high and get it.


----------



## larner

scotty667 said:


> How the bleeming heck are you going to get up high and get it.


I'm 16ft tall mate, no im joking...
but tell me about it mate :lol2:
at the moment im still in the process of working out how to arrange the lighting and the layout, but i think the way for me to go would be....
install another ceiling (ply wood) at around the 9-10ft range, and then cut holes out for the lighting etc.
otherwise like you said, it could be hard work trying to get him down from 14ft :lol2:


----------



## scotty667

larner said:


> I'm 16ft tall mate, no im joking...
> but tell me about it mate :lol2:
> at the moment im still in the process of working out how to arrange the lighting and the layout, but i think the way for me to go would be....
> install another ceiling (ply wood) at around the 9-10ft range, and then cut holes out for the lighting etc.
> otherwise like you said, it could be hard work trying to get him down from 14ft :lol2:


Yeah LOL you won't even be able to jump that high LOL,

You still might need a little step or little ladder to still reach the 10 foot range but overall it will be good for him nice big space for him.


----------



## larner

scotty667 said:


> Yeah LOL you won't even be able to jump that high LOL,
> 
> You still might need a little step or little ladder to still reach the 10 foot range but overall it will be good for him nice big space for him.


I'm 6ft 1, and if i have the ceiling at 8ft, he's highest branch will be at the 7ft range, so it'll be reachable if needed.
during the day he'll get alot of free roaming in my room.
the bloke im getting him off said he loves to sit on the window ledge in the day, so i wont be taking that away from him,
i'll leave him in my room with the door closed so he has all my room and then his viv to go back to during the day.
but im looking forward to getting it all finished before sunday.
monday is my collection day :mf_dribble:


----------



## scotty667

larner said:


> I'm 6ft 1, and if i have the ceiling at 8ft, he's highest branch will be at the 7ft range, so it'll be reachable if needed.
> during the day he'll get alot of free roaming in my room.
> the bloke im getting him off said he loves to sit on the window ledge in the day, so i wont be taking that away from him,
> i'll leave him in my room with the door closed so he has all my room and then his viv to go back to during the day.
> but im looking forward to getting it all finished before sunday.
> monday is my collection day :mf_dribble:


If you even had the ceiling at 9-10 foot you might just be able to reach near 9 foot cause I'm 6foot 1 or more and i can reach the ceiling which is 8 foot high with a flat hand on it just about though so i take it he is really tame.


----------



## larner

yeah, he's really really tame, to the point where the bloke sent me videos of proof, and i was amazed, he's so relaxed around everyone, his mates even hold him and he's relaxed.
he's never bit or tail wipped, or shown any aggression.
just hope it stays that way when he gets here and settles.
even if i cant reach him, which i'll make sure i can, but if i cant, then i'll let him be and just leave his door open with some treats on the floor :lol2:


----------



## scotty667

larner said:


> yeah, he's really really tame, to the point where the bloke sent me videos of proof, and i was amazed, he's so relaxed around everyone, his mates even hold him and he's relaxed.
> he's never bit or tail wipped, or shown any aggression.
> just hope it stays that way when he gets here and settles.
> even if i cant reach him, which i'll make sure i can, but if i cant, then i'll let him be and just leave his door open with some treats on the floor :lol2:


Yeah as long as he's happy then it's all good.


----------



## pozzie

Hi guys I haven't posted in here before but I got a green iggy about 4 months ago he's a nice looking boy but very aggresive he is around a year old but is proving to be my biggest challenge as of yet he whips he trys to bite and opens his mouth a lot anyone got any tipps I have tryed the usual of being hands off and just feeding him and showing him I am not a threat but this just dusent work so I'm stumped.


----------



## meljayne

Thought i'd join in  can some one please give me a rough guide as to what i should be paying for a red iguana, roughly around 2/3 yrs old.. Seen quite a few variants in price so could someone give me a bit of a clue!


----------



## scotty667

meljayne said:


> Thought i'd join in  can some one please give me a rough guide as to what i should be paying for a red iguana, roughly around 2/3 yrs old.. Seen quite a few variants in price so could someone give me a bit of a clue!


I've not got an iguana but i have seen them go for £80 and the green's go for £50 but it might depend on sex.

I'm sure someone else will tell you how much round their way.


----------



## meljayne

Hey yeah i already have two green ones a hatchling and my female who is coming up to 4, my female was £60 which came with EVERYTHING, im after a red thats used to others, used to a completley open viv, but not sure of what to expect pricewise.. If he/she isn't tame i can work with him/her so that isn't too much of an issue.. Just don't want to be ripped off 
X


----------



## scotty667

meljayne said:


> Hey yeah i already have two green ones a hatchling and my female who is coming up to 4, my female was £60 which came with EVERYTHING, im after a red thats used to others, used to a completley open viv, but not sure of what to expect pricewise.. If he/she isn't tame i can work with him/her so that isn't too much of an issue.. Just don't want to be ripped off
> X


I know my local had a baby for £100 but i think that's way too much to be honest especially when green's get sold half the price.


----------



## meljayne

scotty667 said:


> I've not got an iguana but i have seen them go for £80 and the green's go for £50 but it might depend on sex.
> 
> I'm sure someone else will tell you how much round their way.





scotty667 said:


> I know my local had a baby for £100 but i think that's way too much to be honest especially when green's get sold half the price.


Yeah it is a bit steep.. But then again im asking for advice here so ive no idea! 
My baby green iguana cost me £30, but he took alot of work to get right..i asked the idiot i bought him off what he'd been eating.. He replied ' hes on micro crickets at the moment but should be ready for bigger ones soon' i instantly just thought ohhh noo. Lol so after a month of syringe feeding baby veg hes finally starting to recognise fruit and veggies in his viv.. What a pain  people like that who don't know a thing about the animal they're keeping shouldn't be allowed to keep it! Anyway went a bit off track there...haha !


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

I can't get my head around how the red iguanas are more expensive. !!!!!!!!!!!!!! they are not a morph.... just a colour variation and alot tend to gain some greens back with age anyways.

But yeah as scott said.


----------



## scotty667

meljayne said:


> Yeah it is a bit steep.. But then again im asking for advice here so ive no idea!
> My baby green iguana cost me £30, but he took alot of work to get right..i asked the idiot i bought him off what he'd been eating.. He replied ' hes on micro crickets at the moment but should be ready for bigger ones soon' i instantly just thought ohhh noo. Lol so after a month of syringe feeding baby veg hes finally starting to recognise fruit and veggies in his viv.. What a pain  people like that who don't know a thing about the animal they're keeping shouldn't be allowed to keep it! Anyway went a bit off track there...haha !


HAHA nah it's alright some pet shop's say they can eat when people should know they only eat fruit and veg i know that and i don't even have an iguana, people don't deserve animal's they can't look after properly.


----------



## scotty667

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I can't get my head around how the red iguanas are more expensive. !!!!!!!!!!!!!! they are not a morph.... just a colour variation and alot tend to gain some greens back with age anyways.
> 
> But yeah as scott said.


Don't they just come from different end's of the country i think.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

scotty667 said:


> Don't they just come from different end's of the country i think.


 
Something like that yeah, pretty much, even the green iguanas are not completely the same, look at 4 different area ones, some are lighter green, some are darker green with orange tinges, some are green with black stripes, some are green with black spots? 

It goes on, some are even colours you would not expect.


----------



## meljayne

Ive read about the 4 different types cant quite decide where mines from though haha.. So you guys reckon around £80 ish for a red?


----------



## scotty667

meljayne said:


> Ive read about the 4 different types cant quite decide where mines from though haha.. So you guys reckon around £80 ish for a red?


Yeah i have seen some for like £65 i think of off triple 888 reptile's though.


----------



## larner

Just a little update,
I've managed to get a start on the new cupboard/viv for the Ig which arrives on monday, still got a few things left to do, like paint the walls, (the misses is going to paints tree's etc all over the walls so it gives the jungle effect.
I then will be laying lino as substrate on the bottom, and then eventually i'll be putting a fake ceiling in so that the lighting can be placed on the top with holes cut in the ceiling.
but here is where i am so far....


----------



## larner

I'm also going to be getting a humidifier from argos and running a tube into the cupboard to higher the humidity, BUT... was just wondering, how well do ceramic bulbs do with fog?
is there a chance the ceramic will blow if the fog gets to close?
and also, what about the mercury vapour bulbs? do these do ok with fog?


----------



## scotty667

larner said:


> I'm also going to be getting a humidifier from argos and running a tube into the cupboard to higher the humidity, BUT... was just wondering, how well do ceramic bulbs do with fog?
> is there a chance the ceramic will blow if the fog gets to close?
> and also, what about the mercury vapour bulbs? do these do ok with fog?


Why not do the humidity thing what iguanaquinn did i'm sure he'll be around sometime and tell you how he did it or give you a link and i don't know about bulb's and humidity.


----------



## larner

scotty667 said:


> Why not do the humidity thing what iguanaquinn did i'm sure he'll be around sometime and tell you how he did it or give you a link and i don't know about bulb's and humidity.


yeah thats what im planning on doing, i've spoke to iguanaquinn and thats what he suggested, but im just wondering if it'll be ok with ceramics.


----------



## scotty667

larner said:


> yeah thats what im planning on doing, i've spoke to iguanaquinn and thats what he suggested, but im just wondering if it'll be ok with ceramics.


Dunno drop him a message i'm sure he will help you out.


----------



## larner

I'm surprised at how little this thread is used...
Is there not many Iggy owners about these days?

quick update......
Im going to be installing the new ceiling into the cupboard later today, and pics will be up tonight once done.
i'll also be cutting the correct sized holes in the ceiling so that the lighting will fit snug, then i'll need to cover the holes with some kind of strong mesh to stop the iggy from getting to close to the heat.
but im popping out now to collect the wood needed for the job,
i'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## Rthompson

Well, It's certainly got a tad quiet around here, I aint been around that's for sure, however I thought I should re-appear with an update on my guy 

Although we're still a long way off of building his forever home, I did just upgrade him to a 4H x3W Arboreal Vivexotic I picked up, he seems farrr happier and it should last him a while, I put a small 1ft fish tank in the bottom with a few inches of water for him to use and I'll be picking up a misting system on Monday to maintain humidity!


----------



## winno

Some of ours


























would love a nice green or green/red one day when we have more space


----------



## scotty667

winno said:


> Some of ours
> 
> image
> image
> image
> 
> would love a nice green or green/red one day when we have more space


SHOW OFF!!!! 

LOL very nice iguana's you have their i love the middle picture where he/she is just chillaxing LOL.

Scotty.


----------



## berdie bob

*humidifier*



larner said:


> I'm also going to be getting a humidifier from argos and running a tube into the cupboard to higher the humidity, BUT... was just wondering, how well do ceramic bulbs do with fog?
> is there a chance the ceramic will blow if the fog gets to close?
> and also, what about the mercury vapour bulbs? do these do ok with fog?


ceramics are fine with the fog! ive had no problems! with regards to the humidifer Im using the lucky reptile super fogger from surrey pets its ace! 2.5lt capacity an ready to go from the box so no messing about with tubes glue etc

hope this helps


----------



## larner

Has anyone got any good iguana diet sheets? I've read a few but their all so different. So as anyone got any good ones I can have a read of.


----------



## scotty667

Food & Feeding
^^^^ Here you go i think this is the one SAL showed me not long ago.


----------



## Bradsmr

Hello all,
I am a newby to this forum so go easy on me :2thumb:
I have a new addition (a little red iggy) coming very soon, hopefully in the next few weeks when The Reptile Room finally get hold of one for me. but before He/She arrives i was just wondering what real plants i could have in the viv if any? and also what plants i should definitely not have arround the house just incase he gets hold of them, i know how greedy they can be


----------



## larner

Here you go máte, have a read of this.. The Iguana Den - Iguana Diet - Non-Toxic Plants
And welcome to rfuk.
Any other questions regarding iguana's then this is the place.


----------



## meljayne

*My babies!*


































Few pics of my iggys now i've finally got a photobucket acc!


----------



## scotty667

meljayne said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Few pics of my iggys now i've finally got a photobucket acc!


They are SOOO CUTE!!!!.

If you don't mind what type of mesh is that cause i need some for my Australian water dragon.


----------



## meljayne

Its plastic 1"x1" fencing mesh it does the job  spent all that time doing her viv though making it all look nice and shes never in it! I do love the piccy of her and baby though  (taken under VERY close supervision from me i'll add!) she just followed him licking him to death it was quite cute really ! Shes a big softie


----------



## scotty667

meljayne said:


> Its plastic 1"x1" fencing mesh it does the job  spent all that time doing her viv though making it all look nice and shes never in it! I do love the piccy of her and baby though  (taken under VERY close supervision from me i'll add!) she just followed him licking him to death it was quite cute really ! Shes a big softie


Cheer's for that and don't worry i'm sure they was they both still look happy as ever.

Scotty.


----------



## meljayne

Ahh yeah they are.. Just thought i'd highlight that point for certain rfuk'ers that just love picking arguments over nothing haha, before i get a stream of 'HOW IRRESPONSIBLE!' yada yada yada... Yawn haha


----------



## scotty667

meljayne said:


> Ahh yeah they are.. Just thought i'd highlight that point for certain rfuk'ers that just love picking arguments over nothing haha, before i get a stream of 'HOW IRRESPONSIBLE!' yada yada yada... Yawn haha


Tell me about it, it's all their ever is lately and honestly if you were irresponsible i'm sure they wouldn't look healthy as they do.

Scotty.


----------



## meljayne

I know, it makes you not wanna post for fear of being completley shot down by the rest of the uk for making the tiniest mistake in husbandry etc etc.. Does my t*ts in! Anyhows im off to bed.. Tis far too late for me now  kiwi's usually scratting around on the floor at the crack of dawn so best get some shut-eye lol,

Mel


----------



## scotty667

meljayne said:


> I know, it makes you not wanna post for fear of being completley shot down by the rest of the uk for making the tiniest mistake in husbandry etc etc.. Does my t*ts in! Anyhows im off to bed.. Tis far too late for me now  kiwi's usually scratting around on the floor at the crack of dawn so best get some shut-eye lol,
> 
> Mel


Yeah tell me about it LOL anyhow see ya.

Scotty.

If you don't mind i'm going to add you as a friend because you are a proper down to earth person on her and you don't see alot of them LOL.


----------



## meljayne

Haha coolio  you have been accepted  nighty night guys !


----------



## Bradsmr

larner said:


> Here you go máte, have a read of this.. The Iguana Den - Iguana Diet - Non-Toxic Plants
> And welcome to rfuk.
> Any other questions regarding iguana's then this is the place.


Cheers mate ill take a look


----------



## meljayne

*kiwi*

as i was saying a few days ago this is what we have now had to resort to with kiwi haha 










wish i'd never bothered making her viv look nice all she does is poo in it! such greatful creatures aren't they...!

she likes teddies aswell...









=)


----------



## scotty667

meljayne said:


> as i was saying a few days ago this is what we have now had to resort to with kiwi haha
> 
> image
> 
> wish i'd never bothered making her viv look nice all she does is poo in it! such greatful creatures aren't they...!
> 
> she likes teddies aswell...
> image
> 
> =)


HAHA moswell get rid of the vivarium and get a dog cage and put a little box inside and a blanket for her sleep in at night.


----------



## meljayne

I know :-( its so fustrating haha i must have spent days scouring the internet for a green carpet that would look good.. Painting and bl**dy flower aranging and she uses it as a toilet!! Lol she literally never moves off her pillow in the window unless she wants feeding then she'll come wandering over to me haha so annoying! That little one needs to grow big quick then he can live in it! Make all my efforts worthwhile haha  theres no point in even putting a cage in cause she sleeps eats and just sits in the window all day ! I even put her food about a ft away from her on top of her viv last week and she leaned over keeping her fat arse on the window and dragged the food bowl up to the window so she could eat :0 i couldn't believe how lazy she actually is lol!!


----------



## Bradsmr

scotty667 said:


> Why not do the humidity thing what iguanaquinn did i'm sure he'll be around sometime and tell you how he did it or give you a link and i don't know about bulb's and humidity.


Whats this humidity thing you are talking about? i have been looking at humidifiers but didnt no the difference between hot and cold ones? or would this not matter
Cheers


----------



## larner

Bradsmr said:


> *Whats this humidity thing you are talking about?* i have been looking at humidifiers but didnt no the difference between hot and cold ones? or would this not matter
> Cheers


He's talking about getting a humidifier and then connecting a tube which will run into the viv.
basically saves money on buying a specific reptile one.
you can simply buy 1 from argos or wherever you chose.
but i do know that some state if its cold or warm fog, and i'd advise to go for the warm fog.
here is the sort of thing you want....
notice that it says warm mist.
some of them dont.
Buy Bionaire Warm Mist Humidifier at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Humidifiers.

once you have this, you simply melt a hole into the plastic and run a hose through it, then seal it all up and run the hose into the viv, then set the humidifier on a timer so it goes on and off at certain times throughout the day.
if you look on you tube, loads of people are doing it this way.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Check the link in my sig... That is what they are referring too. It really does not matter if you buy the hot or cold as everything should all be on stats so the temps should not be affected.


----------



## Bradsmr

Iguanaquinn said:


> Check the link in my sig... That is what they are referring too. It really does not matter if you buy the hot or cold as everything should all be on stats so the temps should not be affected.


Ahhh i see simple but very effective think ill knock one up tomorrow,
so your the famous iguanaquinn  i must of seen your name being mentioned a 200 times so for in the forum and have only been on for 2 days lol. 
cheers for the advice bud.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Bradsmr said:


> Ahhh i see simple but very effective think ill knock one up tomorrow,
> so your the famous iguanaquinn  i must of seen your name being mentioned a 200 times so for in the forum and have only been on for 2 days lol.
> cheers for the advice bud.


:no1:


----------



## millie_moo

evening all,
i'm looking at getting a desert iguana, i have read a few care sheets but they all seem abit vague anyone here that keeps or has kept they beauties? anyone hat has a link or that wouldn't mind posting a pic of their set up so i can get a better idea of lighting etc?
pretty please :flrt:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

I have been asked to comment on meljaynes post (the pic with the baby iguana) why did I like it? well for a few reasons, no owner would look at that picture and think it was a delibereate act of cruelty for a start, secondly in some areas and cases it is a natural case of security where a baby will climb onto a bigger iguanas back for a feeling og security and lastly the outlook of a baby iguana being bullied by a bigger iguanan is very much far from wrong.

I only comment on this because I have been asked too and would like to share what I have picked up.


Meljaynes idea reminds me of someone on the forum a while ago, look at the photo you can clearly see the iguana is in no harm, whilst at the same time anyone who knows reptiles knows they csan change very quickly.

Iguanas are very oppurtunistic yes, but look at the photo, if adult iggy wanted to do damage to baby iggy there is enough space for baby iggy to outrun adult iggy, careful observation has been made, risk were assessed and the co-habitation went succesful? 


What is needed to be put into perspective is that occasionally a baby iguanan will climb onto the back of an adult iguana (or juvie despite habitat differences) for a feeling of safety a predator will think twice about hitting a fully grown adult) and I have nothing else to say on that matter.

I have 2 frineds out there currently studying wild iguanas and have thus far been sending me information I have been seeking, pleanty of pics will be sent to me when they get back

regardless, I am not one for antromorphisms, it is easy to take that outlook and is often alot of the reason why iguanas end up misunderstood.

Risks were assesed, controlled, and careful observation was made, that is my comment and I have nothing else to add, apart from, I have herd of a few peeps co-habiting iguanas and regardless of ages and sizes, the iguanas did depend alot on each other for emotional stress in captivity, when the time permits in unatural enviroments animals take and do use a different outlook with oppurtunities. (think of nessacery humans having to work together on a a woman drowning in the river)(

also in the wild an iguana would much rather run away from a fight despite the undeserved logo that they are aggresive, in enclouisres (even the biggest) they are forced into a life of somethging they do not understand due to restriction, if they are cornerd..... of course they will lash out.

Sorry folks but I see absaloutely nothing WHAT SO EVER! wrong with the post made.... many have success, many dont, personalitues of the iggys should be taken into consideration.


----------



## meljayne

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I have been asked to comment on meljaynes post (the pic with the baby iguana) why did I like it? well for a few reasons, no owner would look at that picture and think it was a delibereate act of cruelty for a start, secondly in some areas and cases it is a natural case of security where a baby will climb onto a bigger iguanas back for a feeling og security and lastly the outlook of a baby iguana being bullied by a bigger iguanan is very much far from wrong.
> 
> I only comment on this because I have been asked too and would like to share what I have picked up.
> 
> 
> Meljaynes idea reminds me of someone on the forum a while ago, look at the photo you can clearly see the iguana is in no harm, whilst at the same time anyone who knows reptiles knows they csan change very quickly.
> 
> Iguanas are very oppurtunistic yes, but look at the photo, if adult iggy wanted to do damage to baby iggy there is enough space for baby iggy to outrun adult iggy, careful observation has been made, risk were assessed and the co-habitation went succesful?
> 
> 
> What is needed to be put into perspective is that occasionally a baby iguanan will climb onto the back of an adult iguana (or juvie despite habitat differences) for a feeling of safety a predator will think twice about hitting a fully grown adult) and I have nothing else to say on that matter.
> 
> I have 2 frineds out there currently studying wild iguanas and have thus far been sending me information I have been seeking, pleanty of pics will be sent to me when they get back
> 
> regardless, I am not one for antromorphisms, it is easy to take that outlook and is often alot of the reason why iguanas end up misunderstood.
> 
> Risks were assesed, controlled, and careful observation was made, that is my comment and I have nothing else to add, apart from, I have herd of a few peeps co-habiting iguanas and regardless of ages and sizes, the iguanas did depend alot on each other for emotional stress in captivity, when the time permits in unatural enviroments animals take and do use a different outlook with oppurtunities. (think of nessacery humans having to work together on a a woman drowning in the river)(
> 
> also in the wild an iguana would much rather run away from a fight despite the undeserved logo that they are aggresive, in enclouisres (even the biggest) they are forced into a life of somethging they do not understand due to restriction, if they are cornerd..... of course they will lash out.
> 
> Sorry folks but I see absaloutely nothing WHAT SO EVER! wrong with the post made.... many have success, many dont, personalitues of the iggys should be taken into consideration.





Has someone said something about it sal? 

Mel


----------



## larner

Just thought i'd bump up this thread.
here is a pic of my Iguana chilling out....


----------



## TylerAllLizards

any of you lot know someone who is selling a juvenile green iguana close to worthing?


----------



## BigHeadBen

Hi everyone, I've recently bought an adult Cuban rock iguana from someone on this forum, I've done plenty of research and he's perfectly healthy but I could really do with some taming advice! The guy told me he likes to be tickled, will go to sleep on me & can be picked up slowly, I don't doubt the guys honesty at all but I think the stress of moving him has traumatised him a little. I've had him over a week and do far he is eating banana from hand but that's it, I can stroke him with gloves on but he lifts his head and tail, does this mean he is enjoying it or "get the .... off me". He seems to puff up whenever I go into his viv and when out of it he has walked up to me and as soon as I begin to touch him or try he is hissing and opening his mouth. How do I tell the difference between a happy head bob and a warning head bob. Also the big guy is in desperate need of a bath but i don't want to stress him out further by trying to pick him up, he'll be scared, I'll be scared etc. can anyone offer any tips or advice in how to go about handling? Thanks


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

BigHeadBen said:


> Hi everyone, I've recently bought an adult Cuban rock iguana from someone on this forum, I've done plenty of research and he's perfectly healthy but I could really do with some taming advice! The guy told me he likes to be tickled, will go to sleep on me & can be picked up slowly, I don't doubt the guys honesty at all but I think the stress of moving him has traumatised him a little. I've had him over a week and do far he is eating banana from hand but that's it, I can stroke him with gloves on but he lifts his head and tail, does this mean he is enjoying it or "get the .... off me". He seems to puff up whenever I go into his viv and when out of it he has walked up to me and as soon as I begin to touch him or try he is hissing and opening his mouth. How do I tell the difference between a happy head bob and a warning head bob. Also the big guy is in desperate need of a bath but i don't want to stress him out further by trying to pick him up, he'll be scared, I'll be scared etc. can anyone offer any tips or advice in how to go about handling? Thanks


 
Awesome congrats, never kept those iguanas  but Nblade has a few of these I beleive, from the pics he posted on this thread it seems he has some tame ones, they look pretty damn awesome I would drop him a message for advice on these.

If it was me (which hopefully one day it will be) I would do what I had best success with the greens and just handfeed.


----------



## BigHeadBen

Thanks salazare! Do you mean hand feed treats or should I take out his food bowl and only hand feed? I just put a tub of water outside his viv and he climbed out and sat in it, I think even he knew he was beginning to stink :lol2: 








If anyone else has any other tips or advice I would really appreciate it as my arm is starting to ache from stroking him with a glove on a stick!
Thanks


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

BigHeadBen said:


> Thanks salazare! Do you mean hand feed treats or should I take out his food bowl and only hand feed? I just put a tub of water outside his viv and he climbed out and sat in it, I think even he knew he was beginning to stink :lol2:
> image
> If anyone else has any other tips or advice I would really appreciate it as my arm is starting to ache from stroking him with a glove on a stick!
> Thanks
> imageimageimage


 
Hia sorry for the late reply, I am very busy at the moment, lol.
Well both tbh, what your doing is getting the iguana to associate you as a none threat, this doesnt mean hand feed him all the time, because iguanas can get spoilt very quickly and can stop eating by themselves. maybe just a spring green leaf per day, and go from there.

I wrote this on another forum, some pics on there too about how I have managed my latest addition, and some past pics.

New Iguana-taming Question
He/she (I think she has turned out to be) still throws temper tantrums now and again but overall is doing good, to the point where I can actually pick her up for moments at a time.
I would still drop Nblade a message, he might have a magic trick up his sleeve and the advice might be better comming from someone else who owns one.: victory:

I am very jelous though


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Off topic, but put some pics of my rescue in the snake pics section. Go checkem out!


----------



## G.R/Trooper

Well, i thought i would share with you all (mainly to tease Dixon) i'm picking my Rhiggy up next week. Still building his luxury pad atm but i wondre if anyone else has experience with these and if they have any tips & tricks to taming them down that they could share.

He's a 3 year old CB and "pet shop tame". The downside to that is he doesnt gt handled, just interaction. The enclosue he is moving into is twice the size of his current one at the shop so that will help out loads. I have heard he does not like gloves at all so it's bare-knuckle-boxing with him for now. 

Also, has anyone tried using these Thermotube Tubular Heaters in an enclosure? I have just purchased a 380w 6ft one to go into the enclosure and will place 2 60w reflector heatlamps in the basking area too. The heater will be on a pulse stat, i'm just hoping it wll generate enough heat (hence i bought the biggest i could find).

Anyways, suggestions welcomed!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

G.R/Trooper said:


> Well, i thought i would share with you all (mainly to teae Dixon) i'm picking my Rhiggy up ext week. Still building his luxury pad atm but i wondre if anyone else has experience with these and if they have any tips & tricks to taming them down that they could share.
> 
> He's a 3 year old CB and "pet shop tame". The downside to that is he doesnt gt handled, just interaction. The enclosue he is moving into is twice the size of his current one at the shop so that will help out loads. I have heard he does not like gloves at all so it's bare-knuckle-boxing with him for now.
> 
> Also, has anyone tried using these Thermotube Tubular Heaters in an enclosure? I have just purchased a 380w 6ft one to go into the enclosure and will place 2 60w reflector heatlamps in the basking area too. The heater will be on a pulse stat, i'm just hoping it wll generate enough heat (hence i bought the biggest i could find).
> 
> Anyways, suggestions welcomed!


 
Iguanaquinn and Buddylouis (I think hes using one now) can probs advise you more with the tubular heaters, I am old fashioned and just use ceramics, just because they have served me well over the years and I trust them.

I have every confidence you will prevail taming mate , funny you mention gloves though, my mates iggy is like that, hes actually okay approaching without the gloves, put them on and you tend to know about it? might not be the gloves at all, it might be something as simple as the colour so I would try a different set if possible and you want to use them.

Handfeeding, I think when I get my rhino iggy I will be going for the back off approach, basicly everytime you go into the enclosure, just show the iguana my hands, and each time move a little closer to him over a period, some things I have been reading I am not entirely convinced handfeeding would be the way to go with rhino iggys.

But.... I havent kept them I could be wrong entirely, send me some pics when you pick him up mate :2thumb:


----------



## Rthompson

I have a curious question for you all, I was advised earlier of a method for iguana taming (whilst small atleast)

I was told that apparently that although it sounded cruel, if you was to restrict their legs with loose bands or something (Hog tieing the animal) and perched it on your chest throughout the day it would force it to adapt to you and settle in your presence.

Now, I am not saying I plan on trying this, but I am curious as to whether or not anyone else has encountered this method and with any success?


----------



## Rthompson

Although I haven't used a tubular heater for a reptile enclosure, I have used them for heating sheds and the likes, they are quite effective for maintaining steady ambient heats.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rthompson said:


> I have a curious question for you all, I was advised earlier of a method for iguana taming (whilst small atleast)
> 
> I was told that apparently that although it sounded cruel, if you was to restrict their legs with loose bands or something (Hog tieing the animal) and perched it on your chest throughout the day it would force it to adapt to you and settle in your presence.
> 
> Now, I am not saying I plan on trying this, but I am curious as to whether or not anyone else has encountered this method and with any success?


 
That essentially isn't taming an iguana, thats bullying it into submission, and I doubt it will do the owner much good as that little iguana starts to get bigger, they rarely have reason to trust humans anyways, In my opinion that will cause more problems.

Restraints should be left out of it completely unless administering medcines or for reasons which call for it.

I can't see how that will make the iguana trust you.


----------



## G.R/Trooper

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Iguanaquinn and Buddylouis (I think hes using one now) can probs advise you more with the tubular heaters, I am old fashioned and just use ceramics, just because they have served me well over the years and I trust them.
> 
> I have every confidence you will prevail taming mate , funny you mention gloves though, my mates iggy is like that, hes actually okay approaching without the gloves, put them on and you tend to know about it? might not be the gloves at all, it might be something as simple as the colour so I would try a different set if possible and you want to use them.
> 
> Handfeeding, I think when I get my rhino iggy I will be going for the back off approach, basicly everytime you go into the enclosure, just show the iguana my hands, and each time move a little closer to him over a period, some things I have been reading I am not entirely convinced handfeeding would be the way to go with rhino iggys.
> 
> But.... I havent kept them I could be wrong entirely, send me some pics when you pick him up mate :2thumb:


My friends iggy is the opposite way around. He hates hands but stick gloves on and throw your hand in the viv and Mr Green wanders on to them every time. Crazy! I'll sort you out some shots matey i'm so excited i just can't wait. Going to take him out for a walk around the local area when summer arrives =P

I was going to try the E.T method. Y'know with the smarties in a line, except with some banana slices and a strawberry at the end (which he loves). The owner is a good friend of mine and handfeeding isnt too bad. He places a strawberry on his nose and he flicks it up and eats it lol. Still, an animal to be wary of and respect their full potential as a predator. Just because they hunt leaves all day, doesnt mean he isnt going to hunt me when he's upset.



Rthompson said:


> I have a curious question for you all, I was advised earlier of a method for iguana taming (whilst small atleast)
> 
> I was told that apparently that although it sounded cruel, if you was to restrict their legs with loose bands or something (Hog tieing the animal) and perched it on your chest throughout the day it would force it to adapt to you and settle in your presence.
> 
> Now, I am not saying I plan on trying this, but I am curious as to whether or not anyone else has encountered this method and with any success?


Not heard of that one and like you would prefer not to try it. With my young Red though i got a little harness which i put on him and then clip it to my trousers. Let him sit on my shoulder and just sit playing the xbox for 30 mins or so. Sometimes i let him come out the house in nice weather with the harness on and hook it to a tree while i have a smoke =P

I have found a good way of getting mine more trustworthy of me is using the bath tub. He enjoys a swim but like all Iggies when they have had enough, you know about it. I just stick my hand in there and let him swim over to my arm and climb up it to get away from the water. Seems to work well. The only issue i have with young Red now is getting him out the enclosure, he doesnt like being disturbed much but when he's out he's very calm.


----------



## Rthompson

That's how I was thinking about it.. kinda made me think of the old days with dancing bears in cages.

At the moment he is still massively skittish, although I have suffered the odd few tail lashes I've still managed to avoid the bite, every now and then I can get within touching distance and never do, but I don't even try to catch him just yet.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rthompson said:


> That's how I was thinking about it.. kinda made me think of the old days with dancing bears in cages.
> 
> At the moment he is still massively skittish, although I have suffered the odd few tail lashes I've still managed to avoid the bite, every now and then I can get within touching distance and never do, but I don't even try to catch him just yet.


I actually find that concerning... but thats just my opinion.
Maybe we should tie them down and sit them on a big fat heffer to sit and prod and stroke them etc, see if they get used to that!:gasp:
Patience  check the link I posted on the last page. It can take a while.
It is a pain taming an iguana, taking one step forward and ten steps back.


----------



## G.R/Trooper

Rthompson said:


> That's how I was thinking about it.. kinda made me think of the old days with dancing bears in cages.
> 
> At the moment he is still massively skittish, although I have suffered the odd few tail lashes I've still managed to avoid the bite, every now and then I can get within touching distance and never do, but I don't even try to catch him just yet.


Young Red has never bitten, but boy did it hurt when he managed to whip me on the forehead! Was sitting on the shoulder and i turned my head too quickly forgetting he was there. I guess he was just reminding me he WAS there.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

G.R/Trooper said:


> Young Red has never bitten, but boy did it hurt when he managed to whip me on the forehead! Was sitting on the shoulder and i turned my head too quickly forgetting he was there. I guess he was just reminding me he WAS there.


 
Hahahaha lol
the ones that catch you in the eye have to be the worst methinks.

They say try not to let your iguana see you react, ! id love to see SOMEONE not react to a tail whip which catches the eye.:lol2:


----------



## Rthompson

Ayee, Don't you worry.. you know me, patient as can be


----------



## G.R/Trooper

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I actually find that concerning... but thats just my opinion.
> Maybe we should tie them down and sit them on a big fat heffer to sit and prod and stroke them etc, see if they get used to that!:gasp:
> Patience  check the link I posted on the last page. It can take a while.
> It is a pain taming an iguana, taking one step forward and ten steps back.


And don't we know it.

Anyways the only pic i got of the Rhiggy atm is of him in the shop. Will sort some out for you when he arrives and i'm going to plaster RFUK with so many photos. Me & Gammon at the park on the swings. Me & Gammon at the cinemar watching Jurrassic Park. Me & Gammon having a beer around the BBQ. Me & Gammon in the bath. Me & Gammon sleeping. Gammon carrying my coffin (I'm certain he will outlive me). Me & Gammon on a double date with two fit birds. The possibilities are endless!


----------



## G.R/Trooper

Rthompson said:


> Ayee, Don't you worry.. you know me, patient as can be


I suck at being patient. Hence i decided to blow all my money on luxury pets before i won the lottery!


----------



## G.R/Trooper

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Hahahaha lol
> the ones that catch you in the eye have to be the worst methinks.
> 
> They say try not to let your iguana see you react, ! id love to see SOMEONE not react to a tail whip which catches the eye.:lol2:


Yeah i reacted mate, big time. If it was a bird i woulda thumped her! The bulk of it slammed my forehead and the tip of the tail caught my eyelid.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

G.R/Trooper said:


> And don't we know it.
> 
> Anyways the only pic i got of the Rhiggy atm is of him in the shop. Will sort some out for you when he arrives and i'm going to plaster RFUK with so many photos. Me & Gammon at the park on the swings. Me & Gammon at the cinemar watching Jurrassic Park. Me & Gammon having a beer around the BBQ. Me & Gammon in the bath. Me & Gammon sleeping. Gammon carrying my coffin (I'm certain he will outlive me). Me & Gammon on a double date with two fit birds. The possibilities are endless!
> 
> image


 
I can't remember where, but I am sure I read a caresheet once that claimed they can live to 50? is this one of those exagerated myths or can they really?


I think it was a US based iguana forum.

and awesome dude, I want a rhino iguana... your so lucky.


----------



## G.R/Trooper

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I can't remember where, but I am sure I read a caresheet once that claimed they can live to 50? is this one of those exagerated myths or can they really?
> 
> 
> I think it was a US based iguana forum.
> 
> and awesome dude, I want a rhino iguana... your so lucky.


40 is now a given average, but yeah as with all species some just excel at survival and go on and on and on. I know man i cant friggin wait! I have been waiting for one for so long and i finally decided to say screw it, and threw every penny i had at current & future animals. Did you see the lepidogasters that arrived the other day?

Anyways, i'm off to sleep. Got a busy day tomorrow building viv's, attending shops, and taking in a beardy for a few days for a friend while he repaints his house.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

G.R/Trooper said:


> 40 is now a given average, but yeah as with all species some just excel at survival and go on and on and on. I know man i cant friggin wait! I have been waiting for one for so long and i finally decided to say screw it, and threw every penny i had at current & future animals. Did you see the lepidogasters that arrived the other day?


 
No mate I didnt, I havent been using rfuk very much lately tbh... had too much to try and keep up with.

40 is still a damn good age, (life ambition) meet a 40 year old rhino iguana:2thumb:

I will get one eventually, im just having a huge animal crisis at the minute, and appointments all over the place, things just are not going as planned, I am not breeding anything this year either, I actually can't be :censor: lol.


----------



## gaz0123

toby my green ig has started a craze with all my animals lol, was laying in bed with him sat on me and he decided to come up to my face as normal but he bit my nose :2thumb: since then all my animals have been going for my nose especially the owls now :devil:


----------



## G.R/Trooper

Salazare Slytherin said:


> No mate I didnt, I havent been using rfuk very much lately tbh... had too much to try and keep up with.
> 
> 40 is still a damn good age, (life ambition) meet a 40 year old rhino iguana:2thumb:
> 
> I will get one eventually, im just having a huge animal crisis at the minute, and appointments all over the place, things just are not going as planned, I am not breeding anything this year either, I actually can't be :censor: lol.


If things always went the way we planned them chances are we wouldnt need lizards to keep us occupied matey =P Your docs still not sorted you out? A seasons rest isnt always a bad thing dude, i'm sure they will appreciate it.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

G.R/Trooper said:


> If things always went the way we planned them chances are we wouldnt need lizards to keep us occupied matey =P Your docs still not sorted you out? A seasons rest isnt always a bad thing dude, i'm sure they will appreciate it.


Well I have actually got somewhere today, I had an appointment at a specialist today (top bloke) who is writing a refereal for some more heart monitoring tests etc, and in the mean time is giving me a tablet that I can't for the life of me remember what its called let alone try and pronounce it lol.

Yeah I deffo hear ya on the seasons rest, it gives me a bit of a rest too I suppose.

My main point with the doctors is that I have had to fight damn hard to be seen by somone, and put up with alot of attitude. A complaint has went off too.
It actually annoys me that I have worked since leaving school, even through the phase where I was unemployed for 6 months I done voluntry work and those that just use the NHS as a stepping stone and have not worked a day in there life seem to get the best out of it and all I wanted was some help to try and cope with what is happening! it is damn crazy when these are the people who are supposed to try and help you.


----------



## Rthompson

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Well I have actually got somewhere today, I had an appointment at a specialist today (top bloke) who is writing a refereal for some more heart monitoring tests etc, and in the mean time is giving me a tablet that I can't for the life of me remember what its called let alone try and pronounce it lol.
> 
> Yeah I deffo hear ya on the seasons rest, it gives me a bit of a rest too I suppose.
> 
> My main point with the doctors is that I have had to fight damn hard to be seen by somone, and put up with alot of attitude. A complaint has went off too.
> It actually annoys me that I have worked since leaving school, even through the phase where I was unemployed for 6 months I done voluntry work and those that just use the NHS as a stepping stone and have not worked a day in there life seem to get the best out of it and all I wanted was some help to try and cope with what is happening! it is damn crazy when these are the people who are supposed to try and help you.


Although I'm not entirely sure what your at the doctors for, I have to honestly say I am sick to death of the NHS and how it works, yes I'm grateful is there, but it becomes extremely tedious dealing with doctors who just shrug you off and don't actually want to take the time to deal with what's going on.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rthompson said:


> Although I'm not entirely sure what your at the doctors for, I have to honestly say I am sick to death of the NHS and how it works, yes I'm grateful is there, but it becomes extremely tedious dealing with doctors who just shrug you off and don't actually want to take the time to deal with what's going on.


 
Summarised into one mate, I think the questions should be 
what isn't going on at the moment.

I had not seen a doctor for 4 years before the back end of last year when things were getting worse, so it isn't a case of me being one of those who cry to them over a sniffle and a headache.

I can cope with alot of whats happening, just recently things started getting worse, passing out unexplainibly with shooting pains in my chest etc. just weird black outs and finding it hard to breathe! but nothings wrong with me:whistling2:


----------



## Rthompson

I see, four years ago I took on a second job, I then had to take time off both jobs as I was randomly passing out, had the shooting pains and loss of breath it was only when I started doing so at work that I went to the doctors, it took me 4 months of 'It's probably just stress' before they took me in for tests and found a small clot in the upper system, fortunately it had been caught before it required any form of surgery and was sorted with some wonder break down drug injection oojamaflip.

In order to get that I filed multiple complaints and told the surgery outright, that if they didn't take me in for tests I would be taking legal action, a week later I was in the hospital for testing, I'd suggest you doing the same tbh.. seems to be the only way to get anywhere and I'd hate for you to get to the stage I was at and it not be caught due to their incompetence!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rthompson said:


> I see, four years ago I took on a second job, I then had to take time off both jobs as I was randomly passing out, had the shooting pains and loss of breath it was only when I started doing so at work that I went to the doctors, it took me 4 months of 'It's probably just stress' before they took me in for tests and found a small clot in the upper system, fortunately it had been caught before it required any form of surgery and was sorted with some wonder break down drug injection oojamaflip.
> 
> In order to get that I filed multiple complaints and told the surgery outright, that if they didn't take me in for tests I would be taking legal action, a week later I was in the hospital for testing, I'd suggest you doing the same tbh.. seems to be the only way to get anywhere and I'd hate for you to get to the stage I was at and it not be caught due to their incompetence!


 
Interesting, it has happned before in the past, I have had it happen for years, just recently its started getting worse and with worrying all the time about the damp, vetbills and the recent rescues and housing (because the damp has destroyed most vivs) it just isnt helping.

There are other things happening at the minute too but the above is my main concern.

The only reason I went to see a doctor this time around was because beleive it or not, I was feeding one of the larger snakes and passed out, fortunately nothing happned but I awoke to find myself on the floor and the viv door open.

(not good) 
So I am having to be very careful at the minute, if I don't feel 100% on the day, the viv door stays closed, and if that means waiting a day to change the water then so be it too.

My own health has to come first at the minute and alot I have already given up.


----------



## Rthompson

Most definately, although the animals are important, you're no good to them if your not 100%, take some rest and just do the minimum, they'll be fine


----------



## buddylouis

Someone mention a tubular heater ? lol

I use one in the viv for night time ambient temps, fitted to a pulse stat, keeps night time temps where they should be and nice and steady :2thumb:


----------



## G.R/Trooper

Rthompson said:


> I see, four years ago I took on a second job, I then had to take time off both jobs as I was randomly passing out, had the shooting pains and loss of breath it was only when I started doing so at work that I went to the doctors, it took me 4 months of 'It's probably just stress' before they took me in for tests and found a small clot in the upper system, fortunately it had been caught before it required any form of surgery and was sorted with some wonder break down drug injection oojamaflip.
> 
> In order to get that I filed multiple complaints and told the surgery outright, that if they didn't take me in for tests I would be taking legal action, a week later I was in the hospital for testing, I'd suggest you doing the same tbh.. seems to be the only way to get anywhere and I'd hate for you to get to the stage I was at and it not be caught due to their incompetence!





Salazare Slytherin said:


> Interesting, it has happned before in the past, I have had it happen for years, just recently its started getting worse and with worrying all the time about the damp, vetbills and the recent rescues and housing (because the damp has destroyed most vivs) it just isnt helping.
> 
> There are other things happening at the minute too but the above is my main concern.
> 
> The only reason I went to see a doctor this time around was because beleive it or not, I was feeding one of the larger snakes and passed out, fortunately nothing happned but I awoke to find myself on the floor and the viv door open.
> 
> (not good)
> So I am having to be very careful at the minute, if I don't feel 100% on the day, the viv door stays closed, and if that means waiting a day to change the water then so be it too.
> 
> My own health has to come first at the minute and alot I have already given up.


Just a quick question with what you two had experienced. When you say hard to breathe, was it like you couldnt take enough air in quick enough and exhale properly? Like your lungs never seemed to fill up?



buddylouis said:


> Someone mention a tubular heater ? lol
> 
> I use one in the viv for night time ambient temps, fitted to a pulse stat, keeps night time temps where they should be and nice and steady :2thumb:


So would i get away with using one as a primary heat source for my Rhino? I have also installed two 100w heatlamps in the middle of the enclosure pointing towards the basking spot.


----------



## Rthompson

Personally, it wasn't far off what your describing there, kinda like could only take short breaths then the lungs just wouldn't let me take anymore.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

G.R/Trooper said:


> Just a quick question with what you two had experienced. When you say hard to breathe, was it like you couldnt take enough air in quick enough and exhale properly? Like your lungs never seemed to fill up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So would i get away with using one as a primary heat source for my Rhino? I have also installed two 100w heatlamps in the middle of the enclosure pointing towards the basking spot.


 Couldn't take in air quick enough mate.: victory:


----------



## G.R/Trooper

Rthompson said:


> Personally, it wasn't far off what your describing there, kinda like could only take short breaths then the lungs just wouldn't let me take anymore.





Salazare Slytherin said:


> Couldn't take in air quick enough mate.: victory:


And what was it that the docs said? Because i had to visit the docs last week for this and they did spirometry and an ECG & reversal. They confirmed it wasnt aesmah (wtf is that the right spelling?) as my inhalation and capacity didnt change when they doesed me up with the pumps so now i need to wait for a call from the docs after he's seen the results that the nurse took. 

Is there anything else that we have in common other than reptiles? lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

G.R/Trooper said:


> And what was it that the docs said? Because i had to visit the docs last week for this and they did spirometry and an ECG & reversal. They confirmed it wasnt aesmah (wtf is that the right spelling?) as my inhalation and capacity didnt change when they doesed me up with the pumps so now i need to wait for a call from the docs after he's seen the results that the nurse took.
> 
> Is there anything else that we have in common other than reptiles? lol


 
They put it down to my asthma and time of year mate funny enough, but its hard to explain, it is genuinley different from my asthma attacks, and the heavy breathing usually starts after I have had one of those epidodes previously discussed? the inhailers actually do sod all to help it.

Which does bring up another question, as buddylouis might recall I made a thread abotut 2 months ago, this same doctor who blamed it on my asthma refused me a perscription for my inhailers which resulted in me going down to the hospital?

WTF is going on? 
I sent off a complaint about that and have had a letter back saying they need more info etc and are investigating.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Yo peeps, just letting you guys know I closed animal care forums down.
I had a few PMs, there was too many glitches on the site as some of you might recall, the server team had pleanty of time to sort it, more than half a year infact and it seems it wasn't just effecting animal care, it seemed the server team didn't have a clue what they were doing and failed to find some fixes in the end, unfortunately because of that, this meant I could not do anything to the forum itself to try and sort the problems without those fixes, forums ran from the same server have also packed up. 

So in that time I waited and waited along with other forums, it would actually be easier to create another forum in the future but I don't have any intention to stress myself out with that any time soon 

Sorry for the inconvenience, but we still have this awesome thread to fall back on either way so no real harm has been done.: victory:


----------



## Rthompson

Well, if you wanted it wouldn't be particularly troublesome for me to setup a newer version off my hosting package for you to manage.. least then you'd have a supplier who knows what he's doing


----------



## fluffyrain

anyone successfully use negative reinforcement with there igg and then moving onto positive reinforcement? 
starting on it with ziggy and its not going to bad she lets me put her food in without giving me beef!


----------



## Rthompson

Exactly how are you using negative reinforcement?


----------



## kempo08

Hello people, never thought I'd be writing in this thread but hear I am :lol2: well I am happy to say I have secured a pair of Five-keeled Spiny-tailed Iguanas and I know there rare but was wondering if any one has any sort of care help for these guys? Also egg temps if I am luckey enough to get some :2thumb:
Cheers peeps


----------



## fluffyrain

well as far as i gather you put your hand in the tank wait till she relaxes then take your hand out so she associates being relaxed with your hand going away? if she doesnt relax you leave your hand in still till she does then remove it.....then positive reinforcement is when you start useing a clicker with food association???

thats the gist of it anyway....saw a american lady doing it on youtube....was a little confuseing


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

fluffyrain said:


> well as far as i gather you put your hand in the tank wait till she relaxes then take your hand out so she associates being relaxed with your hand going away? if she doesnt relax you leave your hand in still till she does then remove it.....then positive reinforcement is when you start useing a clicker with food association???
> 
> thats the gist of it anyway....saw a american lady doing it on youtube....was a little confuseing


 
Reward good behavior, ignore bad behavior, thats all there is too it really, I don't think you can enforce a negative expirince onto them to prevent it happening again, they will learn what to do for ther efavorite foods for example though


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

kempo08 said:


> Hello people, never thought I'd be writing in this thread but hear I am :lol2: well I am happy to say I have secured a pair of Five-keeled Spiny-tailed Iguanas and I know there rare but was wondering if any one has any sort of care help for these guys? Also egg temps if I am luckey enough to get some :2thumb:
> Cheers peeps


 
Cool I beleive these iguanas are omnivores, 6 out of 7 days a week is veg and one day insects, at least thats what I think I remember reading is a good routine to go by? I would double check that though I might be thinking of something else but im pretty sure it was these.

No idea on the eggs, never tried it. It would be ace to see some shots though


----------



## fluffyrain

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Reward good behavior, ignore bad behavior, thats all there is too it really, I don't think you can enforce a negative expirince onto them to prevent it happening again, they will learn what to do for ther efavorite foods for example though


yeah been trying with the food but shes not really having any of it, she just runs off to her heat lamp.... not really found a food she will go mad for though. just out of curiosity can they eat boiled eggs?
p.s. love them picks of ur iggy, looks like u got him in a nice set up too!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

fluffyrain said:


> yeah been trying with the food but shes not really having any of it, she just runs off to her heat lamp.... not really found a food she will go mad for though. just out of curiosity can they eat boiled eggs?
> p.s. love them picks of ur iggy, looks like u got him in a nice set up too!


 
fankoo  ermmm if we are talking about the green iguana, they are purely herbivores and in the long run would not be good for them so personally I wouldnt. 

Maybe try the full leaves of greens and hold the tips and show him/her the leafy part.

Here is some stuff I do (have done with albus throughout the last few months) at first he was wary of me handfeeding him too so I basicly offerd him his food dish with my hand a little away and he accepted that, then I progressed onto the handfeeds
New Iguana-taming Question

and here is some pics 
Sorry for poor quality, and I wear the hood because he/she will and does bite randomly from time to time lol so it jsut gives my head a bit of protection while I walk around and talk to her.


















































Just a few examples, even after those months of having him sit on my shoulder, hand feeds and daily routine he still only lets me handle him/her without a struggle for breif periods so there is still a long way to go but massive progress has been made.:2thumb:

I would check out that link too, there is much better advice on there.
Dont set yourself expectations  but dont give up either, persistence and patience will give the best results, it has taken many bites, tail whips scrathches and deathrolls to get any result with mine. 

Glad you like the pics I sent you too


----------



## G.R/Trooper

fluffyrain said:


> well as far as i gather you put your hand in the tank wait till she relaxes then take your hand out so she associates being relaxed with your hand going away? if she doesnt relax you leave your hand in still till she does then remove it.....then positive reinforcement is when you start useing a clicker with food association???
> 
> thats the gist of it anyway....saw a american lady doing it on youtube....was a little confuseing


Ah i think i saw this. She has it in a large mesh cage? I did wonder about trying this. You say clicker but i normally try calling his name. That way when he's old the noise (me calling him) will be matched with food. That way you can start using handfeeding as a treat or reward for when he comes to you. Both doing each other a favour.


----------



## fluffyrain

yea not gunna give up with here! last time i got her out she death rolled my arm! first time she had actually bit! she will eat if i hold some salad on tongs... its the only time i ever see her eat...shes very sneaky about it, she normaly waits till i go upstairs or really early in the morning! how old is ur igg sal??

yeah its in a mesh cage... only a bubba iggy by the looks of it


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

fluffyrain said:


> yea not gunna give up with here! last time i got her out she death rolled my arm! first time she had actually bit! she will eat if i hold some salad on tongs... its the only time i ever see her eat...shes very sneaky about it, she normaly waits till i go upstairs or really early in the morning! how old is ur igg sal??
> 
> yeah its in a mesh cage... only a bubba iggy by the looks of it


 
Not very old fluffy I have only had her a few months she came from denises reptile rescue. but I am told around the 18 months when I picked her up so maybe just over 2 years now.

Shes not my first iguana


----------



## fluffyrain

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Not very old fluffy I have only had her a few months she came from denises reptile rescue. but I am told around the 18 months when I picked her up so maybe just over 2 years now.
> 
> Shes not my first iguana


lol i guessed! your like the iggy guru :flrt:
cant wait till ziggy can come out and chill with me, i leave the tank open sometimes incase she wanted to sit by the window but had no joy as of yet :whistling2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

fluffyrain said:


> lol i guessed! your like the iggy guru :flrt:
> cant wait till ziggy can come out and chill with me, i leave the tank open sometimes incase she wanted to sit by the window but had no joy as of yet :whistling2:


 
awww, well at least the thought was there  in time maybe.
Iggy guru lol.... for some reason I was thinking of the guru from the kids cartoon recess. (which by the way my iguana loves watching:whistling2


----------



## fluffyrain

wouldnt have thought iggys would like watching tv....but saying that i guess its just like looking out the window.


----------



## Rthompson

The reason I enquired about negative reinforcement, was simply that I couldn't think of a way that you could react to bad behaviour without upsetting an already untrusting / adapting iguana. Which is why I stick to the 'ignore it' method.

I have noticed that should mine whip me and I don't react, he'll shuffle a little.. unpuff and chill out, where as the first time when I wasn't quite prepared and I swiftly reacted to move away, he puffed up larger and came at the hand.


----------



## Rthompson

fluffyrain said:


> wouldnt have thought iggys would like watching tv....but saying that i guess its just like looking out the window.


There is a reason they are called the dinosaurs of the living room!


----------



## fluffyrain

Rthompson said:


> There is a reason they are called the dinosaurs of the living room!


hehe my boyfriends niece calles her a dinosaur....prob why i like them so much 
thats what confused me at first, gunna keep tryin with it but might try goin back to hand feeding again.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

fluffyrain said:


> wouldnt have thought iggys would like watching tv....but saying that i guess its just like looking out the window.


 
They are much more intelligent than what they are given credit for, they don't just require a bulb and UVB and feeding every day, they need mental stimulation and enrichment, nurturing with care and attention to rasie succesfully, even if the iguana does not engage in any kind of social structure, he still needs a mind engaging activity to keep him occupied.

They do this in a number of ways in the wild so we can only imprivise, jungle gyms, trelice, food trails (some iguanas love bath time) you kinda get the picture.

Find the user forestskyriver on youtube.: victory:

Sadly many iguanas are neglected in that way, but yes even allowing them to stare out the window and watch the world pass by is a good way of acheiving that, my viv is opposite the tv and the window so he can choose either.


----------



## fluffyrain

i didnt realise they needed entertainment....at least she can see out the window from where her tank is...she does love her bath time to!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

fluffyrain said:


> i didnt realise they needed entertainment....at least she can see out the window from where her tank is...she does love her bath time to!


entertainment is the way we would look at it  I will find you some info tomorrow and send you it via pm. : victory: you might find it very interesting reading.


----------



## fluffyrain

Salazare Slytherin said:


> entertainment is the way we would look at it  I will find you some info tomorrow and send you it via pm. : victory: you might find it very interesting reading.


oh that would be fab!!! thanks! really do want to give her a good life now shes with me!


----------



## winno




----------



## fluffyrain

winno said:


> image


omg so beautiful! they a breeding pair?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Hello everyone goign back to one of my prev posts.

Rthompon has kindly became a technical support for animal care, so for now the forum and discussions will remain open, strangley the server managed to sort out 4 forums that I know of when many had began to pack in after waiting? convenient innit. :whistling2:

So thanks mate.
I close this post with a pic  and hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Rthompson

No problem I'll help where you need it.

As for me, we have an update in the taming.

Ziggy fed from the hand!, I didn't go so far as to lure him up onto the arm yet, or even take a picture to avoid freaking him out with the camera, but he ate a good chunk of his dinner with me holding on the other end of the leaf, took his fill then slowly backed away..

Made me happy.. we're getting somewhere!


----------



## winno

fluffyrain said:


> omg so beautiful! they a breeding pair?


Hopefully will be in the not to distant future the female is 2 and a bit years old the males about 4-5 months so hopefully they start breeding next year


----------



## Jaymz

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Hello everyone goign back to one of my prev posts.
> 
> Rthompon has kindly became a technical support for animal care, so for now the forum and discussions will remain open, strangley the server managed to sort out 4 forums that I know of when many had began to pack in after waiting? convenient innit. :whistling2:
> 
> So thanks mate.
> I close this post with a pic  and hope you enjoy it.
> image


Nice : victory::no1:



winno said:


> image


:mf_dribble::mf_dribble: Looking good Tom : victory:


----------



## Jaymz

Heres a couple of pics of mine.

1st up "Red" (imaginative eh :lol2: )




























Next is "Rhino"



















Both are prone to their mad moments but are losing their fear of me and starting to interact a lot more lately. 

Jay :2thumb:


----------



## Rthompson

The names may not quite be original, but can't argue that they fit all so well haha

They look great mate : victory:

Managed to get ziggy to rest on my finger while I hand fed him today!!


----------



## Jaymz

Rthompson said:


> The names may not quite be original, but can't argue that they fit all so well haha
> 
> They look great mate : victory:
> 
> Managed to get ziggy to rest on my finger while I hand fed him today!!


Cheers mate, names are not my strong point :lol2:
Due to the amount of lizards I keep, I dont handle them much (some hardly ever) but its always cool when they interact with you on their own terms : victory:


----------



## winno

Jaymz said:


> Nice : victory::no1:
> 
> 
> 
> :mf_dribble::mf_dribble: Looking good Tom : victory:


Cheers Buddy



Jaymz said:


> Heres a couple of pics of mine.
> 
> 1st up "Red" (imaginative eh :lol2: )
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Next is "Rhino"
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Both are prone to their mad moments but are losing their fear of me and starting to interact a lot more lately.
> 
> Jay :2thumb:


 
Both looking good buddy rhinos coming along well: victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Has everyones iguanas eaten them or hospitalised this season?:lol2:
I can only assume so with the lack of communication on this thread

Anyways, here is albys fridge...










I have just planted some mustard, vetch, and nasturtiums to hopefully be ready in a few weeks time and a head start on other things for her in the summer.

Hopefully the frost will leave us alone for now, I went out yesterday and picked her some dandilions and other bits that were a bit greener than what we had last month.

Alby ran up the curtain yesterday after bath time, walking through the living room she darted up on the sofa, up onto the back of the of it and ran up the curtain and it is a tall (old victorian house we are in so she got pretty high lmao) she made me laugh because there was no way in hell she was comming down, not even for her APPLE! and she loves that (tescos had no papaya)! I couldn't actually reach her with the ceiling being so high but she was happy up there for a bit. (could have got the ladder) but that would have probibly resulted in the curtains and possibly the cealing comming down, she sat and watched the world go by though (next doors dog) from out the window, she then eventually climbed down for some grub.

I happned to have the camera on me but no leed at the time so I took some pics which I might share a bit later on 
How has everyone else been? Hope your all okay.


----------



## BigHeadBen

Salazare you are a legend :notworthy: I have used your advice and have come really far. I can't explain how much Chuck loves his toothbrush time....after I have scratched him with the toothbrush, but I can gently stroke him without gloves, and I'm not getting hissing, gaping or whipping. Slight raise of the tail but then he lowers it when he realises its me. YAY!!!
So then today, I let him out for a wander round the room and I was sat on the sofa when he came up to me and climbed up my leg, next thing I know I have an effing great iguana sat on my shoulder! Obviously I was s:censor:g myself lol! He was very well behaved, aside from his determination to eat my hair and chasing my ears, he's now progressing at a rate faster than I'm ready for! Unless you now tell me it was a dominance thing and he was telling me who's boss by using me as a climbing frame :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

BigHeadBen said:


> Salazare you are a legend :notworthy: I have used your advice and have come really far. I can't explain how much Chuck loves his toothbrush time....after I have scratched him with the toothbrush, but I can gently stroke him without gloves, and I'm not getting hissing, gaping or whipping. Slight raise of the tail but then he lowers it when he realises its me. YAY!!!
> So then today, I let him out for a wander round the room and I was sat on the sofa when he came up to me and climbed up my leg, next thing I know I have an effing great iguana sat on my shoulder! Obviously I was s:censor:g myself lol! He was very well behaved, aside from his determination to eat my hair and chasing my ears, he's now progressing at a rate faster than I'm ready for! Unless you now tell me it was a dominance thing and he was telling me who's boss by using me as a climbing frame :lol2:


Well damn done! good work! very proud, a good example of determination and succession  

I am not sure I would ever keep a chuck though.... alby keeps me on my feet at the minute.:lol2:
A little patience does go a long way, many keepers don't relise if your patient at first things can happen very quickly and the peices fall into place.


----------



## meljayne

*a few bits and bobs of kiwi and the little one*

first up kiwi my much loved baby girl 








eating grapes!








destroying the kitchen  ...always use screw top sugar canisters haha!








and having a nice warm bath last night seeing as shes completley uncapable of eating without getting fruit stuck all over her face !:bash: lol


and a quick pic of baby...NOW this may cause some controversy .. i've no doubt my last picture did.. but this living arrangement has been carefully carried out in introducing etc etc.. baby iggy has eating problems and i have had to syringe feed baby food and calcium since we got him.. he has never touched veg, so as i last resort i gave him a friend.. and we're 18g up all on our own. So before i get a load of ranty comments keep them to yourselves!!










enjoy.. and don't try this at home! haha

mel x


----------



## Dan Bristow

some updated ones of buddy. i cant seem to bulk him out at the min as it all seems to be going into growth. he is now 40 inch tip of nose to end of tail. grown approx 10 inches since ive had him. his burn patches from the accident with previous owner are getting better and better too. was fully healed when i got him but are starting to get less white and more grey now. he always jumps out as soon as i open his viv;









my little lad stroking him.he adores him!










having a rub off me;










my lad and his best mate!!


----------



## Rojugi

I've got some concerns about my iggy - female about 2 years old but don't know her age for sure.

The past few days she's been digging a lot, and keeps scraping at the glass like she wants to come out, but once she's out she's very skittish and keeps running away from me and raising her tail at me, whereas a couple of weeks ago she was perfectly tame and calm out of the viv. When she's loose in my room, she just scrapes at the bedroom door, when I let her out she charges up the stairs, to the end of the hall and then scrapes at the door and gets very defensive towards me.

Also, she has stopped pooing/peeing in her water and just goes all over the place - like her spots for eating and basking and she then gets herself covered in muck.

I thought she might be gravid but she hasn't put on weight and I can't feel any eggs inside her. The only physiological change I've noticed to her is that the brown patches along her spine have turned rusty orange.

Any ideas what could be going on, maybe she's gravid but only early stages?
Or is she having a sort of lizard puberty and just acting like a teenager?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rojugi said:


> I've got some concerns about my iggy - female about 2 years old but don't know her age for sure.
> 
> The past few days she's been digging a lot, and keeps scraping at the glass like she wants to come out, but once she's out she's very skittish and keeps running away from me and raising her tail at me, whereas a couple of weeks ago she was perfectly tame and calm out of the viv. When she's loose in my room, she just scrapes at the bedroom door, when I let her out she charges up the stairs, to the end of the hall and then scrapes at the door and gets very defensive towards me.
> 
> Also, she has stopped pooing/peeing in her water and just goes all over the place - like her spots for eating and basking and she then gets herself covered in muck.
> 
> I thought she might be gravid but she hasn't put on weight and I can't feel any eggs inside her. The only physiological change I've noticed to her is that the brown patches along her spine have turned rusty orange.
> 
> Any ideas what could be going on, maybe she's gravid but only early stages?
> Or is she having a sort of lizard puberty and just acting like a teenager?


 
Alby has turned out to be female, and she is gravid (she is my first female expirience) so I am way outta my comfort zone at the minute but I have received some awesome advice from peeps on here, other forums and iguana groups (so thanks to everyone who helped me) Azuk, bothrops, wildheart and wayakinwolf.

She has been digging alot soon also, I have refrained from handling her much apart for bath time, it seems on other groups forums other iguanas are going through the same thing (seems to be after the male fiascos) LOL.

It sounds like your iguana may be looking for suitible nesting spots (at this eggy unfamiliar time) and is probibly frustrated, create a nesting box, I for the moment have a big deeps storage container (with mine being quite young) but it is not always garunteed they will use it from what I was told by 2 peeps LOL.

Females can go orange too and I didn't know that ontil a few months ago when alby went orange, she even looked male when I picked her up! and I nearly had a heart attack when I relised she was female (had a really expirienced friend of mine confirm it too) so its never really certain haha, I couldn't beleive it LOL.

So I wouldn't rule out the possibility of her being gravid? it can take up to 6 weeks to see the eggs apparantly (I think I read that today on another forum)

I took Alby to the vets when I first had suspicions she felt around and couldn't feel anything, but then went back and true enough she had eggs. 

I am concerned, anxious but excited at the same time! 
woman always complicating things!:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Dan and Mel your iggys are stunning.


----------



## G.R/Trooper

meljayne said:


> first up kiwi my much loved baby girl
> 
> image eating grapes!
> 
> imagedestroying the kitchen  ...always use screw top sugar canisters haha!
> 
> imageand having a nice warm bath last night seeing as shes completley uncapable of eating without getting fruit stuck all over her face !:bash: lol
> 
> 
> and a quick pic of baby...NOW this may cause some controversy .. i've no doubt my last picture did.. but this living arrangement has been carefully carried out in introducing etc etc.. baby iggy has eating problems and i have had to syringe feed baby food and calcium since we got him.. he has never touched veg, so as i last resort i gave him a friend.. and we're 18g up all on our own. So before i get a load of ranty comments keep them to yourselves!!
> 
> image
> 
> enjoy.. and don't try this at home! haha
> 
> mel x


Don't worry, my baby Red has been sharing with a colony of Anoles for the last 4 months with zero injuries, zero deaths, and zero problems. I often see the Anoles basking on Tuggs back. It's just one of those things mate everyone is quick to judge and generally those people are people that "think" they know, rather than actually knowing.


----------



## Guest

Pic from yesterday at the croc zoo


----------



## fluffyrain

ahhh ziggy just bit my finger!!! that really hurt!!! my own fault for getting my finger in her lettice  waaaaa


----------



## Rojugi

after reading up a bit, I think Zelda is is in the 4-5 week stage of being gravid. I gave her a nest box last night, and came home today to find that she has chucked dirt _everywhere_, along with chucking her food all over the place so at least it looks like she had fun today. She had a really smug look on her face as well.

I'm planning to take her to the vet this weekend to get her checked up, find out about getting her spayed, the risks of doing it vs not doing it etc.


----------



## Rojugi

appointment booked for Friday to see someone at the specialist exotics vet - I'll let you all know what they say about spaying


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rojugi said:


> appointment booked for Friday to see someone at the specialist exotics vet - I'll let you all know what they say about spaying


 
Cool, I have considerd it, but I would be too frightned personally, unless she has any complications it wouldn't be a risk I am willing to take with the anasthetic due to their metlabolism, I've been on some iguana groups, forums and spoken to some female owners some had good expiriences some have bad and it apparantly is not 100% either way, someone said that they can still develop the eggs after the spaying and if that happens they have nowhere to for them to go... (don't know how true that is)

I am not sure which avenue to go down for alby? if shes okay with it this time I don't see the point of taking an unessacery risk for her, if she has any difficulty or complications what so ever she will be straight in there though.
It is not always garunteed for them to cycle every year either. hmmmmm I don't know what to do.

Woman always complicating things!:devil::lol2:
Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Crownan

Rojugi said:


> appointment booked for Friday to see someone at the specialist exotics vet - I'll let you all know what they say about spaying





Salazare Slytherin said:


> Cool, I have considerd it, but I would be too frightned personally, unless she has any complications it wouldn't be a risk I am willing to take with the anasthetic due to their metlabolism, I've been on some iguana groups, forums and spoken to some female owners some had good expiriences some have bad and it apparantly is not 100% either way, someone said that they can still develop the eggs after the spaying and if that happens they have nowhere to for them to go... (don't know how true that is)
> 
> I am not sure which avenue to go down for alby? if shes okay with it this time I don't see the point of taking an unessacery risk for her, if she has any difficulty or complications what so ever she will be straight in there though.
> It is not always garunteed for them to cycle every year either. hmmmmm I don't know what to do.
> 
> Woman always complicating things!:devil::lol2:
> Let us know how it goes.


I'm the same as Salazare. I spoke in depth to the vet about it when we thought she could've been egg bound and spaying an Ig is a very invasive procedure and carries its risks in not only the anaesthetic but the procedure itself. In reality its only worth doing if the Iguana does get egg bound or has another problem and therefore opening her up would be necessary anyway, in which case you can get the spay done at the same time. If she's fine with the eggs, and passing them (or reabsorbing them) then its something that I would leave well alone (personally)


----------



## Wildryan

Hi there, I've recently bought an iguana that's supposedly a boy and 3 year old. He's very very tame, as soon as you open the viv doors he jumps out on me and climbs up onto my shoulder where he licks my ear. <br />
<br />
Problem is the previous owner had fed him on rubbish ready made salad, mostly containing iceberg lettuce, I've introduced him to all the good stuff and he nibbles different things but won't eat a lot. I've owned him for around 3 week, and he is definitely loosing weight, the two bumps on the base of his tail are showing and his legs have lost their plumpness. <br />
<br />
I know he will be upset from the change but 3 week! Also he was housed in a 4 x 2 x 2 viv with 2 other similar sized iggys, and I've just got rid of mites that he come with after taking him the the vets and being prescribed panomec. So he has been very agitated and down recently, his new viv will be ready tomorrow which isn't the ideal size at 5 ft tall 4ft wide and 2 foot deep but he has the roam of the house for exercise and I will eventually build a really big one for him. Hopefully he will cheer up a bit and get his appetite back in his new viv, any tips will be welcomed though.....


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?xou3fv


----------



## jcrawford




----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Wildryan said:


> Hi there, I've recently bought an iguana that's supposedly a boy and 3 year old. He's very very tame, as soon as you open the viv doors he jumps out on me and climbs up onto my shoulder where he licks my ear. <br />
> <br />
> Problem is the previous owner had fed him on rubbish ready made salad, mostly containing iceberg lettuce, I've introduced him to all the good stuff and he nibbles different things but won't eat a lot. I've owned him for around 3 week, and he is definitely loosing weight, the two bumps on the base of his tail are showing and his legs have lost their plumpness. <br />
> <br />
> I know he will be upset from the change but 3 week! Also he was housed in a 4 x 2 x 2 viv with 2 other similar sized iggys, and I've just got rid of mites that he come with after taking him the the vets and being prescribed panomec. So he has been very agitated and down recently, his new viv will be ready tomorrow which isn't the ideal size at 5 ft tall 4ft wide and 2 foot deep but he has the roam of the house for exercise and I will eventually build a really big one for him. Hopefully he will cheer up a bit and get his appetite back in his new viv, any tips will be welcomed though.....
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?xou3fv


 
Could be the time of year mate, some iggys go into season a few months before or after others, and part of that could be him falling into season fused with the stress of being in a new enviroment and being treated for mites.

He sounds like he has awesome character but
I would run through the temperatures in the enclosure just to rule any of that out , do you know when his UVB was last changed? and when you say he has lost weight do you know how much weight has been lost?

It would also be a good idea to have a fecal test done (full screening) if you haven't already.

In the mean time I would try making his dish as colourful as possible, rose petals, hibiscus, nasturtium etc and other edible flowers are a great way of enhancing the colour! (some aren't in season at the moment though so have a good look around) I just planted my seeds the other day, colourful peppers are a great way of enhancing colour too.

3 weeks is absaloutely nothing to an iguana, especially one who has been through all of that in such a short amount of time.

It sounds like he has been through alot recently, I would make sure his temps and UVB are optimal, enhance his dish colour with flowers and get him a full screening done just to rule out those factors, and have you mentioned anything to your vet about his weight loss? and if possible disturb him as little as possible for a while incase it is anything stress related and have you tried covering him up at feeding times? some iguanas eat much better in a new enviroment by doing that. 

Also what are you feeding?

Moving him into a new enclosure at the moment may very well just stress him out further? Personally I wouldn't be changing anything else in his surroundings ontil he was eating properly and putting weight back onand everything else had been ruled out, iggs absaloutely hate change.


----------



## Wildryan

I've no idea how old the uv is but I've got two brand new ones in the new viv ready to go, repti glo 5's. I've been offering butternut squash, parsnips, red peppers, green beans, rocket, kale, water cress, papaya, strawberries, apples, grapes and banana. Also I think he is a she, after reading this iguana thread and viewing pictures people have posted its certainly got more female features than male! 

Temps in the viv are, 80 Cool end, 90 warm end and a basking light thats about 98, temps dropping at night to approx 75.... 
He/she will eat from my hand but only a mouthful then it's game over, same
With a dish full of food, it
Mostly gets scattered around the viv.
The vet said he/she looked in good health and weight wise was spot on, that was over a week ago now.
I know you say iguanas don't like change but I feel awful having him/her stuck in a 4x2x2 viv with no branches (binned everything due to mites). Ill post some pics of him/her later. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Awesome pics, are you feeding a good amount of greens? I try to feed at least 5 a day and sometimes more when the seasons permit (summer etc) 
Spring greens (big yummy leaves) are 50p in our morrisons at the minute it is a pain in the butt getting the already shredded stuff and taking out the stalky bits.

For example today I Alby had spring greens, watercress, mustard cress pak choi, and rocket butternut squash parsnips and plum with geranium flowers and basil sprinkled on top. Tomorrow it will be switched around a little with more of something he got less of today and other differing things.
All dusted with nutrobal on every feed.

This would be a good food chart to follow.
Food Information Chart
It has some tips on there to enchance colours in your iggy dish etc incase you haven't already found it.
If your vet measured her weight a week ago and said it was fine! I very much doubt she has lost a huge amount of weight in that time and she is probs still a little stressed from the vet visits, medcines, new home, new owner, and possibly a contribution of a new enclosure.

I don't measure in faranheight but I keep Albys enclosure around the 33-35c mark under the basking spot and around 28c at the cool end and around 22-23c at night.

I would switch over one of the UVB flourecents in the mean time or both!, that way you will know she is in a familiar enviroment and getting at least some UVB. If you ever get the chance and funds I would strongly recomend you invest in an arcadia T5 setup for your iggy, they are the latest technilogical advancements for UVB and your iguana is likley to perk up and show nicer colours and will greatly appreciate it.

Try and get a reflector on that tube if possible too  so that the spread of the UVB will go further and penetrate right into where it is needed, but for now a 5% is much better than nothing. The reptiglo tubes need replacing every 6 months at least (they will keep glowing blue but they won't be doing anything for your ig and this might also play a factor in why he isn't himself, if you don't know how old the tube is, switch it over so you know asap.

I understand your frustration with wanting her out of the enclousre, you can put her in if you want, but I think that is likley to cause more problems, on the other hand it might just do the complete opposite and may make her feel more comfortible being higher up and safer. Being low is as you rightly say not going to be doing her any good either.

It is up to you entirely I just assumed she was able to climb at least on something.

If you do place her into a higher enclosure try placing her food dish higer up also (being arboreal animals) they do eat high up in the trees and might just trigger that eating response. 
It is just weighing out the factors, if she has been through an awful lot already I would be concerned about stressing her out further (thats just me though) 

For the size of that iguana I wouldn't say it was dramaticly under weight.

Glad you got the mites under control! well done! they are damn horrible things. I have done some nasty things to mite infested enclosures I hate them!

The only way to get an accurate tell on the sex is to look underneath her to determine the sex but even then it isn't 100% LOL. her head is more slender to that of a males though I think...

P.S you should join one of the iguana forums or groups (I can link you up to a facebook one if your interested) 
I sincerely hope he/she is okay either way for you though.


----------



## Wildryan

Mites are a real pain, it's taken me 3 week to get rid of them, constant bathing, disinfecting the viv every few days, bought some mite off, what a waste of money! Panomec sorted them right out! 

Just been and picked the glass doors up for the new viv, just set it up at work to see how the temps are with the new equipment I've put in, once I'm happy I'm gonna take it home and move her into it, place feed bowls up high, hopefully it helps......


----------



## winno

jcrawford said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Very nice cant wait till my rhino gets that size shes a fiddly little thing at the moment.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

winno said:


> Very nice cant wait till my rhino gets that size shes a fiddly little thing at the moment.


I really want a rhino ig or a cuban rock! I can't make my mind up! maybe both:blush::whistling2:


----------



## winno

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I really want a rhino ig or a cuban rock! I can't make my mind up! maybe both:blush::whistling2:


Both sounds best to me lol.

I know someone selling baby cuban rocks at the moment there around £600 each


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

winno said:


> Both sounds best to me lol.
> 
> I know someone selling baby cuban rocks at the moment there around £600 each


 
Oh heck it wont be any time soon LOL.
I am in the process of upgrading alot of enclosures.:2thumb: £600 is a good price too.


----------



## winno




----------



## Rojugi

I took Zelda to the vet's today - he said that she is most likely gravid, but she's in great health and there's nothing to worry about. He did say that if we wanted her spayed, it's a straightforward procedure and he would be happy to do it as a preventative measure.

I was so proud of my little iggly wiggly! I thought she would be either terrified or furious but she was perfectly well behaved, aside from a bit of wriggling when the vet was prodding her belly but I can't hold that against her.

One of the OH's colleagues is Colombian, and has offered to buy the eggs as they are apparently very tasty but I'll take his word for it (and his money!)


----------



## Wildryan

Took your advice sal, ive replaced the uv tube i got with the setup this afternoon(a repti glo 10!, burnt at either end too) with a brandnew repti glo 5 and already she has eaten a full bowl of rocket, green beans, red peppers, spring greens, water cress and butternut squash, i put the bowl in this afternoon and left the door closed on the room where she is and come home to a empty dish! Now i feel so much relief! Her colour seems to have brightened up abit too from a dark green/browny colour to a lighter tone so something must be working!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Wildryan said:


> Took your advice sal, ive replaced the uv tube i got with the setup this afternoon(a repti glo 10!, burnt at either end too) with a brandnew repti glo 5 and already she has eaten a full bowl of rocket, green beans, red peppers, spring greens, water cress and butternut squash, i put the bowl in this afternoon and left the door closed on the room where she is and come home to a empty dish! Now i feel so much relief! Her colour seems to have brightened up abit too from a dark green/browny colour to a lighter tone so something must be working!


Awesome stuff! I still recomend investing in an arcadia T5 starter tube and reflector when your able to get the funds, surrey pet supplies have some awesome deals on them at the minute, I am upgrading my water dragons too after seeing some magnificent effects, so maybe consider it when the tube is likley to run out next or before that if your more comfortible with it, you will really see a difference in your iguanas overall activities and daily behavior.

I am so pleased she has eaten a full dish! did you place her into the new enclosure or keep her in her current one? just interested.
keep us updated.: victory:


----------



## Wildryan

I left her in the old enclosure for now, going to get her settled and feeding properly like you said before I disrupt her again. Thanks for your advice once again.


----------



## ian030687

I have a young red iguana about 9 months got a big home for him/her and just wondering how iguanas get on with others ?? Thinking about getting another one for company ?? Or are they best left alone ???


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ian030687 said:


> I have a young red iguana about 9 months got a big home for him/her and just wondering how iguanas get on with others ?? Thinking about getting another one for company ?? Or are they best left alone ???


It is best to keep them separate wherever possible but some have had good success keeping together, but accidents have happned ALOT with iguanas being kept together too. It doesn't really make much difference on the sexes either.

Males only usally passively allow females into their territories at certain times of the year.

Its up to you but make sure your up to the task of separating them if need be.


----------



## G.R/Trooper

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Awesome stuff! I still recomend investing in an arcadia T5 starter tube and reflector when your able to get the funds, surrey pet supplies have some awesome deals on them at the minute, I am upgrading my water dragons too after seeing some magnificent effects, so maybe consider it when the tube is likley to run out next or before that if your more comfortible with it, you will really see a difference in your iguanas overall activities and daily behavior.
> 
> I am so pleased she has eaten a full dish! did you place her into the new enclosure or keep her in her current one? just interested.
> keep us updated.: victory:


The only downside to the T5 is my Rhino is more active, meaning he's even harder to catch and pull out now =(


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

G.R/Trooper said:


> The only downside to the T5 is my Rhino is more active, meaning he's even harder to catch and pull out now =(


 
LOL thats a good thing haha! at least you know he is getting awesome UVB.:2thumb:

I buy mine later on for the water dragons.
I am off out for dinner with my family (not something that happens often these days)

I am starving LOL.


----------



## Rthompson

You know those days, where you know your months of hard work is finally starting to work?










For the first time with hand feeding, I opened the door, he saw it was coming.. came to me, stuck his hand on mine and then commenced eating a little treat of mint, we finally have voluntary contact!


----------



## larner

Question for anyone living in London, in fact, for anyone in the UK.
I'm starting to struggle to find anywhere that sell the correct greens for my iguana.
he's staple greens we're watercress but for some reason, all my local fruit and veg stools have stopped selling it.
and the stuff you get in the local supermarkets is crap.
for the life of me, i cant find any of the following anywhere.....
Collard greens
Dandelion greens
Endive
Mustard greens
Watercress

My iguana is 4 years old and he's a big boy, so he needs a fair amount of greens each day, but im starting to struggle to get any. its driving me mad, the last 2 days he's ate loads of spinach, which i know is high in oxalates and goitrogens so i need to stop giving that to him asap.
the rest of his diet is all good, its just getting his greens, anyone got any idea's for me???
he normally gets....
green beans - chopped up
parsnip - grated
butternut squash - peeled then grated
red peppers - sliced
asparagus - chopped up

then in a separate bowl, he'll get chopped apples, banana, mango and grapes
which is destroys within seconds :lol2:

so i just need to find a source to get either
Collard greens
Dandelion greens
Endive
Mustard greens
Watercress
I dont even mind buying in bulk and storing in a poly box in the fridge. HELP!!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

larner said:


> Question for anyone living in London, in fact, for anyone in the UK.
> I'm starting to struggle to find anywhere that sell the correct greens for my iguana.
> he's staple greens we're watercress but for some reason, all my local fruit and veg stools have stopped selling it.
> and the stuff you get in the local supermarkets is crap.
> for the life of me, i cant find any of the following anywhere.....
> Collard greens
> Dandelion greens
> Endive
> Mustard greens
> Watercress
> 
> My iguana is 4 years old and he's a big boy, so he needs a fair amount of greens each day, but im starting to struggle to get any. its driving me mad, the last 2 days he's ate loads of spinach, which i know is high in oxalates and goitrogens so i need to stop giving that to him asap.
> the rest of his diet is all good, its just getting his greens, anyone got any idea's for me???
> he normally gets....
> green beans - chopped up
> parsnip - grated
> butternut squash - peeled then grated
> red peppers - sliced
> asparagus - chopped up
> 
> then in a separate bowl, he'll get chopped apples, banana, mango and grapes
> which is destroys within seconds :lol2:
> 
> so i just need to find a source to get either
> Collard greens
> Dandelion greens
> Endive
> Mustard greens
> Watercress
> I dont even mind buying in bulk and storing in a poly box in the fridge. HELP!!


 
Hey mate you can grow your own mustard and watercress very easily on the window sill! it grows so easily it is untrue but I have no problem using the ones from the supermarkets either, just pulling away the leaves or finely chopping the stems (I soak mine over night in water) 

Collard Greens are Spring greens over here in the UK (buy the big leafy ones for about 50p to 97p it is a pain buying the already shreded stuff to get rid of the stems and stalky bits.

Mustard greens you are probibly going to have to grow it isn't something that most supermarkets sell although some green grocers sell the punnets of mustard cress (which you can grow on for a few weeks yourself to get the most out of them for your iguana.

I grow 3 different types of mustard greens for alby, mustard cress, black mustard and another type I can't for the life of me remember the name of!

Dandilion greens you can grow yourself (not many places sell it) or you can go out and find it they are just the leaves that grow around dandilion (weeds etc)

Endive you again will probibly have to grow but I have from time to time seen green grocers sell it in bags, or sometimes it is in mixed salda packs but you tend to have to pick out the good bits from the bad.


If I went to a supermarket and was aiming for a very basic staple diet this would probibly be my shopping list.

Spring Greens
Water Cress
Rocket
Pack Choi
Pea shoots
and maybe once a year kale
(mix everything else in with it in moderation) Carrot tops beet greens raddish tops etc.

Squash (butternut, Acorn) good in fiber etc
Parnsips good in fiber too.
Okra

Include a herb or two onto every dish to make it interesting and keep the variety going.
Basil Mint, Corriander, Parsley, Dill, Oregano, Tyme

Water Melon
Papaya
Prickly pear if your lucky enough to come across it.
and include other stuff as a variety and maybe a one off.

I would be wary of feeding spinach excessively it is very high in iron and also restricts calcium intake (okay to feed once in blue moon) you just have to do some digging around and sometimes have to travel to a few supermarkets to find what your looking for, it is not easy owning an iguana and most of us are challanged with it.
Many animals, beardies, iguanas, etc have met a slow and painful end by having spinach fed too often.

This is a big problem iguana owners are phased with, if you have no knowledge of identifying of what wild foods they can eat you restrict there diets and the variety that should be being offerd greatly.

But you can still include a very healthy and varied diet from the supermarkets and green grocers with some planning.

To outweigh the nutritional antagonists like oxolates that is another good reason to be using supplements on all feeds, no food is good fed excessively.


----------



## larner

Thanks for the quick reply, i was going to PM you but remember you telling me you wasnt on here as much these days.
Yeah i always sprinkle some nutrobal on his food (before anyone tells me i should be doing it)
when you say i can grow my own stuff, got some bad news lol, i have never grown a plant in my life.
i wouldnt even know where to start.
only part you wrote that made me think 'ah great' was when you said on a window seal. I'm sure i've got a few of them :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

larner said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, i was going to PM you but remember you telling me you wasnt on here as much these days.
> Yeah i always sprinkle some nutrobal on his food (before anyone tells me i should be doing it)
> when you say i can grow my own stuff, got some bad news lol, i have never grown a plant in my life.
> i wouldnt even know where to start.
> only part you wrote that made me think 'ah great' was when you said on a window seal. I'm sure i've got a few of them :lol2:


Honestly mate it is so easy to grow mustard, all you need are a few trays, drop me a message tomorrow and I will send you some pics of albys fridge her food and what I am growing for her.
After we move I have also spoken about having a meet up with some iguana owners near us to go on a wild food hunt  so keep an eye on the thread, if your feeling brave enough the tortoise sections have some good picture threads but do be 100% with what your picking.

Just remember vairiety is the key. Make up a dish of mostly greens maybe half a cup full of veggies and if you want to offer a treat a bit of fruit and a few herbs sprinkled on top.
If your finding it more difficult drop me a message and tell me what supermarkets you go too and il do albys food shop there next and write what I can find for you, it is up to you whether you want to take it or not because everyone plans there diets differently, like I said kale once a year there someone else probibly feeds it every day LOL.

P.S I can give you some flowers they can eat too if you want to try and grow them or find someone selling them.


----------



## larner

diet wise, i've got that spot on, always got loads of different stuff to offer him, its just the greens im worried about as most of my local supermarkets and fruit and veg stools are crap.
but yeah, i'll drop you a PM tomorrow and maybe you can (if you get the chance) send me a step by step to growing my own greens as that would be perfect for me. : victory:


----------



## Rojugi

larner said:


> for the life of me, i cant find any of the following anywhere.....
> Collard greens
> Dandelion greens
> Endive
> Mustard greens
> Watercress


I've bought watercress from Sainsburys and Tesco.

Look for "spring greens" rather than collard and you should find it in those two as well.

Look for chicory instead of endive and you might find it in Tesco.

Pea shoots are another staple green and you can get them in Sainsburys.


----------



## 66921

larner said:


> so i just need to find a source to get either
> Collard greens
> Dandelion greens
> Endive
> Mustard greens
> Watercress
> I dont even mind buying in bulk and storing in a poly box in the fridge. HELP!!


Endive is actually called chicory in the UK. Sainsburys sell it (it looks like a pack of two little heart lettuce, only white). My guys love it!

As for dandelions in London it's gonna be hard to find some that haven't been sprayed with god knows what so do what I do, buy 1000 dandelion seeds online for a quid, buy a windowsill grow kit for a couple more kit, and get yourself a constant supply of dandelions (this stuff is just sooooo good for your igg it's like nessesary!).


----------



## 66921

Hey all! New Iguana vivarium setup project log here:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat-pictures/824961-new-lifetime-home-ziggy-green.html

Would love to get some input .


----------



## Wildryan

Omg I've just come home to my ig laying eggs, it's done 4 so far and she's still going, how many should I expect? What do I do with the eggs once she's finished? And last contact with other iguanas was 4 week ago, will the eggs be no good so to speak? 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?bryx2i


----------



## Rthompson

If she's mated 4 weeks ago, then they're more than likely fertile, 4 weeks sounds about right as the gap between then and laying, so you can either incubate and see how they go, or freeze them. either way be sure to get plenty of calcium and vitamins in the lady, it'll take it's toll on her! 

I'd recommend freezing unless you can care for that many yourself, we're not in an ideal situation to have more iggy's in the market.. they get bought as cute babies and abandoned as large adults far too often at the moment.


----------



## Wildryan

How can you tell of the eggs will be any good? The eggs are perfectly formed and good colour but still quite transparent whilst holding them to the light, but I can't see anythin inside them just yellow/orange colour, I've just been and bought some sphagnum moss and made a make shift incubator, heat matt underneath with a temp probe into the moss to minitor, and a lid on top to hold the moisture in. She's laid 7 so far and still going, she already looks drained.....


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?adpvfi


----------



## Rthompson

In the next couple of days You shall see the formations of pink / red and veiny structures begin to appear.


----------



## Wildryan

on number 8 now!


----------



## scotty667

Wildryan said:


> image on number 8 now!


Just interested how many now????.


----------



## Wildryan

She's upto 13 so far, can still seeker lumps in her belly though.....


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ryiuh1


----------



## Wildryan

*see*


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?uhhoqs


----------



## Wildryan

17 now, but it's lights out time and she's exhausted and fast asleep on her branch 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?nczyjq


----------



## Quolibet

Our rock iguana (Cyclura nubila nubila)


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Wildryan I hope she is okay and good with the laying, good luck and are you getting an xray when she is finished just to make sure none are left inside her?

Quilobet you already know my thoughts on that stunning iguana! :flrt:
What other reptiles do you keep?


----------



## scotty667

Quolibet said:


> Our rock iguana (Cyclura nubila nubila)
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


That eye is stunning so the iguana but the eye's are amazing.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

arcadia T5s again! they are damn awesome.
I immediately noticed a difference when I introduced it to Albys enclosure, she stood up higher with her bum on her branch in a relaxed posure but stood higher I couldn't beleive it opposed to the other bulbs I would use which funny enough was also an arcadia T8 I think...

She would do that occasionally but is doing it alot more now, she often does this when she goes outside in the sun for a bit too so I took it as a good sign.

I have been making close observations since introducing it and she is more active on a morning before her heat lamps have fully kicked in and her appetite has increased even more so than what it was! 

I am totally impressed with this new system and I am sure Alby is appreciating it.

After seeing this I can't beleive I used what I did lol.

Thanks for all your help, advice and support John.
I will get you some more pics of her sitting under it.

I have a twin controller and another sitting there for my waterdragons for when I build there new enclosure (which I have) but we are moving soon and it will be easier with the viv being flat packed so will get some pics of those too when its done.
I have also decided to use what is left of the T8 flourecents with the leopard geckos so that they are not entirely put to waste, and if I get any decent observations of them hiding their heads etc I will take some pictures of those too.

I did it earlier on in the year and got a similar result but I got too scared of hurting their eyes.
Learn't a bit since then though 

Thanks for your advice on that too Steve.


----------



## Wildryan

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Wildryan I hope she is okay and good with the laying, good luck and are you getting an xray when she is finished just to make sure none are left inside her?
> 
> Quilobet you already know my thoughts on that stunning iguana! :flrt:
> What other reptiles do you keep?


Yes I will be getting an X-ray done, possibly get her booked in to be spayed when she's in good health again, she looks so thin now shes laid 17 eggs, now I know why she was off her food! 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?pigmmn


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Wildryan said:


> Yes I will be getting an X-ray done, possibly get her booked in to be spayed when she's in good health again, she looks so thin now shes laid 17 eggs, now I know why she was off her food!
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?pigmmn


 
I am to worried about the spaying part of it... eeek, there was a discussion on this only a few pages back of this thread, it might be worth checking that out.

I will be getting Alby x-rayed once she has droped hers. (they are infertile anyways) and I am just too paranoid.

She is my first female expirience  (woman always complicating things:whistling2


----------



## Wildryan

I must admit its scary as hell, worrying about her not passing all the eggs and how exhausted she is. Even this morning she's still drained, after a 12 hour sleep! She laid another 2 eggs overnight on her branch! putting it to 19 so far, she actually burst one with her claws, that was nice to wake up to and clean up, also she is blowing so much salt out of her nose, it's everywhere, all over the glass and she had a build up around each nostril.


----------



## Quolibet

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Quilobet you already know my thoughts on that stunning iguana! :flrt:
> What other reptiles do you keep?


Thanks! 
You can see pictures on:
Quolibet | Facebook

And a list on of our animals on:
Quolibet


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Wildryan said:


> I must admit its scary as hell, worrying about her not passing all the eggs and how exhausted she is. Even this morning she's still drained, after a 12 hour sleep! She laid another 2 eggs overnight on her branch! putting it to 19 so far, she actually burst one with her claws, that was nice to wake up to and clean up, also she is blowing so much salt out of her nose, it's everywhere, all over the glass and she had a build up around each nostril.


 
What I have been told to do, is to keep them hydrated as much as possible and feed them as much as they want which does make sense 
I hope she is okay too mate but well done, it takes alot out of any reptile during a cycle and egg laying.

Dust all feeds with a multivitamin dust too as I am sure you will know, just do your best mate.: victory:

I am very worried and overly paranoid at the minute but excited at the same time too, observing something like this in captivity excites me and interests me alot at the same time.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Quolibet said:


> Thanks!
> You can see pictures on:
> Quolibet | Facebook
> 
> And a list on of our animals on:
> Quolibet


awesome will check it out.:no1:


----------



## Wildryan

It was fascinating to watch, and she didn't mind me being there, she did want to come out but there was no way i was having her laying her eggs on my lap! She started Laying them in the bottom of her new viv but moved up to top on her branch, so I had the job of moving each one before it fell down and splatted!


----------



## Wildryan




----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Wildryan said:


> image
> image
> image


 
I see what you mean about her looking thin  feed her up and get those vitamins and minerals pumped into her body, the eggs will have obsorbed and took alot bless her lol.

A daily bath will probs be appreciated too, and a clear heavy few mistings, what I have done for Alby is placed a drinking water dish onto her top shelf branch aswell as offerd her the heavy mistings throughout her gravid state and water tray at the bottom so there is always water availible even if she soils one and I am not there to clean it up immediately. (thats how paranoid I am!) LOL.

and I mist her food too.
At the minute she isn't getting bathed for one thing she doesn't like it and she is more likley to dive over my shoulder and land straight onto solid floor with a belly full of eggs she really does not like being picked up at the minute so I AM leaving her completely alone for obv reasons) she waddles around at the minute and is finding it more difficult to walk so I open the shower for her and its much easier for us both, me not handling her for now and she still gets a daily soak one way or the other.

: victory:

Looks like she has done very well though  let me know how the x-ray goes :2thumb:


----------



## Wildryan

I can't believe how much has happened to her over the last few week, she must really be feeling it now, from changing owners, being treated for mites, a new vivarium and now laying eggs! The pictures don't really show how thin she has actually gone, she looks dreadful. Gonna try get an appointment for this evening for her at the vets.


----------



## mispentyouth

Hello all i have a couple of young iguanas which are now just over 2ft long im just about to build there permanent home in an out house . the size i was thinking of using is 7ft high 8ft wide and 8ft deep i may be able to go to 12ft deep . Im after any tips on setup if anyone has any ideas . I was thinking of 3 basking spots whats best to use mvb ? also i have water in there so i was thinking of a pond that i can drain with a tap above so i can fill up with fresh water at least once a day . I seen a video somewhere of an exellent viv with rock walls that had recesses for the food to fit in and recessed lighting in the celing but i cant find it no more . Any advice would be greatly appreciated cheers steve


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

mispentyouth said:


> Hello all i have a couple of young iguanas which are now just over 2ft long im just about to build there permanent home in an out house . the size i was thinking of using is 7ft high 8ft wide and 8ft deep i may be able to go to 12ft deep . Im after any tips on setup if anyone has any ideas . I was thinking of 3 basking spots whats best to use mvb ? also i have water in there so i was thinking of a pond that i can drain with a tap above so i can fill up with fresh water at least once a day . I seen a video somewhere of an exellent viv with rock walls that had recesses for the food to fit in and recessed lighting in the celing but i cant find it no more . Any advice would be greatly appreciated cheers steve


 
WOW! why not just convert a room?


----------



## REPTILEDAN88

Meet Paddy my newest edition.
His names Paddy with the week thats in it here and the fact I got him this week:lol2:.


----------



## Rthompson

REPTILEDAN88 said:


> Meet Paddy my newest edition.
> His names Paddy with the week thats in it here and the fact I got him this week:lol2:.
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image


He... Is Gorgeous!


----------



## scotty667

:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


REPTILEDAN88 said:


> Meet Paddy my newest edition.
> His names Paddy with the week thats in it here and the fact I got him this week:lol2:.
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image


----------



## RobK.

I have had my Rhino One year now, and he has grown from 13 '' - 37 '' in that time .


----------



## RobK.

rgkempton's Channel - YouTube


----------



## sunnysideup

REPTILEDAN88 said:


> Meet Paddy my newest edition.
> His names Paddy with the week thats in it here and the fact I got him this week:lol2:.
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image


:flrt::flrt:


----------



## REPTILEDAN88

A couple more pic's of Paddy.


----------



## Quolibet

RobK. said:


> I have had my Rhino One year now, and he has grown from 13 '' - 37 '' in that time .
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image


Beautiful animal! Good job! I alwas wanted one or two. But now we have 3 Cyclura nubila nubila.


----------



## Quolibet

REPTILEDAN88 said:


> A couple more pic's of Paddy.
> image
> image


Nice! Good looking fiji! Good job!


----------



## REPTILEDAN88

Quolibet said:


> Nice! Good looking fiji! Good job!


Thanks and heres a few more.


----------



## Rthompson

REPTILEDAN88 said:


> Thanks and heres a few more.
> image
> image
> image


Definately a great Iggy right there, I certainly plan on a group of Fiji's in the future!


----------



## mayock69

REPTILEDAN88 said:


> Thanks and heres a few more.
> image
> image
> image


that's stunning love the colours on it


----------



## scotty667

REPTILEDAN88 said:


> Thanks and heres a few more.
> image
> image
> image


Word's cannot express what i am felling right now :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: .


----------



## REPTILEDAN88

scotty667 said:


> Word's cannot express what i am felling right now :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:.


:2thumb:Thanks and heres my viv plan for a pair.
This or similar picture as the background with cork side walls in this viv
Fleece Mural Paradise Lagoon
http://www.amazingamazon.com.au/tim...e_frog_reptile_terrarium.jpg&w=355&h=355&zc=1
Furnished with real plants and maybe a water feature, and Arcadia lighting and all heating lighting will be on the top so the enclosure looks all natural.
I might even add a wooden frame and that way you won't see siliconce holding the bark on the walls etc.


----------



## patterson1980

stunning the figi are how much do these go for would love a pair


----------



## REPTILEDAN88

About €8/900ish each.


----------



## REPTILEDAN88

*Hobby 50w sun uv*

Has anyone ever used these or similar combo bulbs and if so are they any good ?
Sunlight Hobby Terrarienbeleuchtung Terraristik | Terrarium Zubehör Shop - Zoo Zajac GmbH Duisburg Versand


----------



## 66921

Hey everyone!

Ziggy has been having a bit of a problem with his shed on his foot (his left foot, on which his little toe is missing since before the pet shop and I had him). It has gotten really tight and is making his foot swell .

I took him into the vet and I have been given some solution to try and help the skin on his foot and he has been prescribes two baths a day . He is still using the foot fine so I don't expect it to be anything more sinister and neither did the vet. Everyone keep your fingers crossed for Ziggy!

Also, I have updated my project log on Ziggy's new Vivarium :no1:.


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ew-lifetime-home-ziggy-green.html#post9780009


----------



## winno

Blue is not in the mood to play lol


----------



## Rthompson

MrC4FF said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Ziggy has been having a bit of a problem with his shed on his foot (his left foot, on which his little toe is missing since before the pet shop and I had him). It has gotten really tight and is making his foot swell .
> 
> I took him into the vet and I have been given some solution to try and help the skin on his foot and he has been prescribes two baths a day . He is still using the foot fine so I don't expect it to be anything more sinister and neither did the vet. Everyone keep your fingers crossed for Ziggy!
> 
> Also, I have updated my project log on Ziggy's new Vivarium :no1:.
> 
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ew-lifetime-home-ziggy-green.html#post9780009


Good luck with him, just keep loosening it and it'll come off soon enough 



winno said:


> Blue is not in the mood to play lol
> 
> image
> 
> image


And that.. is one lovely stinkeye!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Good heavens, its all happening with iguanas all over at the minute isn't it? 
Fingers crossed for ziggy mate, some ordinary shed aid should also help loosen it up too (which reminds me I need some more)

Blue doesn't look in the mood your right LOL.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

REPTILEDAN88 said:


> Has anyone ever used these or similar combo bulbs and if so are they any good ?
> Sunlight Hobby Terrarienbeleuchtung Terraristik | Terrarium Zubehör Shop - Zoo Zajac GmbH Duisburg Versand


 
I would not trust anything that claims to do both personally, I just upgraded my iggy to the new T5 system you really won't be dissapointed if you go down that route.

I use an ordinary ceramic for the hot spot (I was origonally going to use an MVB when I herd so much about them, then read a load of threads on them exploding in humidity so never went down that route, and just stuck with my most trusted source


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

And attention iggy owners,

I went to get Alby's food shop in today at morrisons and they had some beautiful carnations in at the front of the store that your iguanas will absaloutely love (they are just starting to come through).

They also have a boat load of seeds for around 59p a packet... I stocked up on nasturtiums too.


----------



## 66921

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Good heavens, its all happening with iguanas all over at the minute isn't it?
> Fingers crossed for ziggy mate, some ordinary shed aid should also help loosen it up too (which reminds me I need some more)
> 
> Blue doesn't look in the mood your right LOL.


Thanks fella, just looking into shed aid now


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

MrC4FF said:


> Thanks fella, just looking into shed aid now


 
It is cheap, I use it on most stuck sheds, I usually give the snakes a quick squirt of it too when they go into shedding.
It hasn't ever let me down, I discoverd the marvels of it years ago when I rescued a very VERY aggresive rainbow boa (columbion) and it had loads of stuck shed on it, and its bite did hurt when it decided to latch on and I just thought I am not faffing around getting bitten all the time. (lol i had a freind assist me once he opned the pillow case and this head came flying out with its mouth open lol) he turned to me and said dixon mate you are off your head haha.

I bought some shed aid, applied it once a day for a week and it never had any problems since, it calmed right down too, I mentioned it to my boss and he gave me some on staff discount to try, he swore by it as I do now


----------



## 66921

Salazare Slytherin said:


> It is cheap, I use it on most stuck sheds, I usually give the snakes a quick squirt of it too when they go into shedding.
> It hasn't ever let me down, I discoverd the marvels of it years ago when I rescued a very VERY aggresive rainbow boa (columbion) and it had loads of stuck shed on it, and its bite did hurt when it decided to latch on and I just thought I am not faffing around getting bitten all the time.
> 
> I bought some shed aid, applied it once a day for a week and it never had any problems since, it calmed right down too, I mentioned it to my boss and he gave me some on staff discount to try, he swore by it as I do now


Got a spare bottle?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

MrC4FF said:


> Got a spare bottle?


Ha if I did I would send some  but I need some myself as I said you reminded me  I think it was the zoo med one I used.: victory:

Weeminx once mentioned on an iguana thread that she has applied coconut oil to some of her rescues, I haven't ever tried it but a few people swore it too.


----------



## REPTILEDAN88

I heard e45 cream mentioned for shedding problems in the monitor/tegu thread might be worth a try.


----------



## 66921

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Ha if I did I would send some  but I need some myself as I said you reminded me  I think it was the zoo med one I used.: victory:
> 
> Weeminx once mentioned on an iguana thread that she has applied coconut oil to some of her rescues, I haven't ever tried it but a few people swore it too.


always worth asking 

SPS has it for cheap anyway so I'll grab some


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

REPTILEDAN88 said:


> I heard e45 cream mentioned for shedding problems in the monitor/tegu thread might be worth a try.


 
Theres loads of stuff that can be tried, there are never no limits to shedding problems.: victory:
I will check it out though.


----------



## RobK.

MrC4FF said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Ziggy has been having a bit of a problem with his shed on his foot (his left foot, on which his little toe is missing since before the pet shop and I had him). It has gotten really tight and is making his foot swell .



Try soaking him in warm bath water for 30-40 minutes should loosen that shed right up . make sure the water does not get cold . TOO LOW humidity is the biggest reason why most iguanas don't shed well . Soaking in Water is better than shed aids .


----------



## Rthompson

anything that can loosen or clean up skin is worth trying, if it's baby safe.. like most things are, then it's more than likely safe for use on a reptiles shed skin.. as said.. there really isn't a limit as to what you can use.

On another note.. I'm really loving taming down my Ziggy, today was another rewarding day!
Hand feeding led him onto the hand quite comfortably, he was more than happy to sit there once on.. was able to move around a little within the viv aswell as adjust how he was sitting for comfort, he walked off the hand as I went to bring him out of the enclosure but we'll get there!










And a pretty little leafy smile for the camera!... you got something in your teeth their mate


----------



## winno

little head bopping video
Rhino Iggy (blue) not in the mood to play - YouTube


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

winno said:


> little head bopping video
> Rhino Iggy (blue) not in the mood to play - YouTube


 
He is so cute mate!!!! 
Loved the music too.:flrt:


----------



## winno

Salazare Slytherin said:


> He is so cute mate!!!!
> Loved the music too.:flrt:


thanks Sal.


----------



## BUMP2010

*Re: Iguanas*

Hi All new to the thread so will try to shed a little light on what works for us ( and as i said works for us, )

Shedding troubles!! try rubbing in fresh olive oil and warm baths as often as poss we do this at least twice a week for the Cyclura, but the core problem is humidity to keep them shedding it needs to be around 70% daytime and 80% plus at night for greens, this would also benefit the rock iguanas but it is not so natural for them as they come from a desert / arid environment not rain forest.:2thumb:

Cheers all


----------



## REPTILEDAN88

REPTILEDAN88 said:


> :2thumb:Thanks and heres my viv plan for a pair.
> This or similar picture as the background with cork side walls in this viv
> Fleece Mural Paradise Lagoon
> http://www.amazingamazon.com.au/tim...e_frog_reptile_terrarium.jpg&w=355&h=355&zc=1
> Furnished with real plants and maybe a water feature, and Arcadia lighting and all heating lighting will be on the top so the enclosure looks all natural.
> I might even add a wooden frame and that way you won't see siliconce holding the bark on the walls etc.


 
Mine will something like one of these.
CHECKOUT THESE 
Showcase Gallery


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

BUMP2010 said:


> Hi All new to the thread so will try to shed a little light on what works for us ( and as i said works for us, )
> 
> Shedding troubles!! try rubbing in fresh olive oil and warm baths as often as poss we do this at least twice a week for the Cyclura, but the core problem is humidity to keep them shedding it needs to be around 70% daytime and 80% plus at night for greens, this would also benefit the rock iguanas but it is not so natural for them as they come from a desert / arid environment not rain forest.:2thumb:
> 
> Cheers all


Welcome to the thread, I wrote a massive reply to that! but everything closed down and didn't post for some reason! and I aint doing it again! I went through scientific papers, added in links and a few videos on the topic! argh!
but some awesome suggestions there and I think this is a topic that should be coverd, it was breifly earlier on in the thread.


Why are shedding problems so common in captivity? I can assure you it is not* just* because of too low humidity? there natural ranges are actually quite moderate and baby and adult habitats are completely different?

I might do it again! but not tonight.


----------



## patterson1980

heres jacob one of my red iguanas










heres him chilling on his rope


----------



## patterson1980

RobK. said:


> Try soaking him in warm bath water for 30-40 minutes should loosen that shed right up . make sure the water does not get cold . TOO LOW humidity is the biggest reason why most iguanas don't shed well . Soaking in Water is better than shed aids .


2nd this my iggys get warm bath every other day never any problems with shedding


----------



## Wildryan

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I see what you mean about her looking thin  feed her up and get those vitamins and minerals pumped into her body, the eggs will have obsorbed and took alot bless her lol.
> 
> A daily bath will probs be appreciated too, and a clear heavy few mistings, what I have done for Alby is placed a drinking water dish onto her top shelf branch aswell as offerd her the heavy mistings throughout her gravid state and water tray at the bottom so there is always water availible even if she soils one and I am not there to clean it up immediately. (thats how paranoid I am!) LOL.
> 
> and I mist her food too.
> At the minute she isn't getting bathed for one thing she doesn't like it and she is more likley to dive over my shoulder and land straight onto solid floor with a belly full of eggs she really does not like being picked up at the minute so I AM leaving her completely alone for obv reasons) she waddles around at the minute and is finding it more difficult to walk so I open the shower for her and its much easier for us both, me not handling her for now and she still gets a daily soak one way or the other.
> 
> : victory:
> 
> Looks like she has done very well though  let me know how the x-ray goes :2thumb:


A quick update on my iggy, after laying her 19 eggs on Friday, she remained on her highest branch since then, refusing to eat, drink or go to the loo, I've been having to literally move her from her branch to the shelf where's she's fed to get a bit of something down her. I managed to her into the vets lastnight, they wanted to keep her in overnight to observe her and do blood tests and X-ray for remaining eggs, I had a phone call last night to tell me her kidneys are working fine and her calcium levels are also at the levels they would expect after laying, just awaiting the X-ray results this afternoon.........


----------



## patterson1980

good news mate she had stressful time with the move and everything hope all goes well


----------



## Wildryan

Vets just rung, 2 possibly 3 eggs left inside her, injecting her next to try expell the 3 eggs if that doesn't work it's surgery!!!!! Not looking forward to this at all....


----------



## Rthompson

Wildryan said:


> Vets just rung, 2 possibly 3 eggs left inside her, injecting her next to try expell the 3 eggs if that doesn't work it's surgery!!!!! Not looking forward to this at all....


Ah well that certainly explains the behaviour, I'm sure she'll be just fine!


----------



## Celisuis

Two New Pics of Yoshi: 



















Sorry about bad quality....iPhone shots


----------



## Rthompson

Celisuis said:


> Two New Pics of Yoshi:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Sorry about bad quality....iPhone shots


He's purdddyyyyy


----------



## sunnysideup

patterson1980 said:


> heres jacob one of my red iguanas
> 
> image
> 
> heres him chilling on his rope
> 
> image


Thats an amazing viv you have there, what are the dimentions and where did you get the rope?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Wildryan said:


> Vets just rung, 2 possibly 3 eggs left inside her, injecting her next to try expell the 3 eggs if that doesn't work it's surgery!!!!! Not looking forward to this at all....


 
Oh man! il keep my fingers crossed for you both. (not sure how I will cope with this if alby has to go in for ) but if she does she is gonna get spayed.

I hope shes okay dude and passes the rest of the eggs okay.


----------



## Wildryan

they think she should pass the other eggs with the injuctions, as she passed 19 with no problem, theres no blockage just the fact than shes really exhausted means she had no energy left to pass the last ones.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Wildryan said:


> they think she should pass the other eggs with the injuctions, as she passed 19 with no problem, theres no blockage just the fact than shes really exhausted means she had no energy left to pass the last ones.


Yeah, hopefully all will be okay  let us know what happen.


----------



## Rthompson

Wildryan said:


> they think she should pass the other eggs with the injuctions, as she passed 19 with no problem, theres no blockage just the fact than shes really exhausted means she had no energy left to pass the last ones.


Certainly not uncommon, takes one hell of a lot out of them.


----------



## patterson1980

sunnysideup said:


> Thats an amazing viv you have there, what are the dimentions and where did you get the rope?



its 6ft long 2 deep 5 ft high. the rope was got from marine
store that sells boats lol


----------



## BUMP2010

Would be nice to no what your thoughts are on the shedding problem in greens and what species of iguana you keep. 
Cheers


----------



## BUMP2010

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Welcome to the thread, I wrote a massive reply to that! but everything closed down and didn't post for some reason! and I aint doing it again! I went through scientific papers, added in links and a few videos on the topic! argh!
> but some awesome suggestions there and I think this is a topic that should be coverd, it was breifly earlier on in the thread.
> 
> 
> Why are shedding problems so common in captivity? I can assure you it is not* just* because of too low humidity? there natural ranges are actually quite moderate and baby and adult habitats are completely different?
> 
> I might do it again! but not tonight.


Would be nice to no what your thoughts are on the shedding problem in greens and what species of iguana you keep. 
Cheers


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

BUMP2010 said:


> Would be nice to no what your thoughts are on the shedding problem in greens and what species of iguana you keep.
> Cheers


 
Hey dude good to see you here again, I mainly have kept greens and currently own a beautiful female green iguana but I have kept smaller species of iguana in the past and a variety of other herps from similar enviroments similar if not the same as the green iguana, and not having very much expirience with the cycluras, but I am hoping to obtain my first one soon, and I am pretty sure I will type it up again on word when I get a bit more time. (that way I can save it before I post)

(mostly they are not my thoughts) but conclusions drawn from the facts written by scientists, biologists, and conservationists all of which are interestinly also on this forum and have been out to there natural ranges themselves.


----------



## BUMP2010

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Hey dude good to see you here again, I mainly have kept greens and currently own a beautiful female green iguana but I have kept smaller species of iguana in the past and a variety of other herps from similar enviroments similar if not the same as the green iguana, and not having very much expirience with the cycluras, but I am hoping to obtain my first one soon, and I am pretty sure I will type it up again on word when I get a bit more time. (that way I can save it before I post)
> 
> (mostly they are not my thoughts) but conclusions drawn from the facts written by scientists, biologists, and conservationists all of which are interestinly also on this forum and have been out to there natural ranges themselves.


Well Fella i will be very interested to read what you have to say about the shedding problem in green Iguana's and there associated species, at the moment we have a pair of Brachylophus fasciatus that do not have any problem at all shedding, and do so at least once every 3 to 4 weeks each, these are kept with a daytime humidity of 75% and at night it is 85 to 90% this is maintained with a fogger and spraying twice a day.

With regard to the Cyclura Conuta we have one adult pair and one juvenile pair the adult female laid her first clutch of 12 eggs last Friday lunch time not in the huge rub full of washed silver sand as you would expect but all over the viv floor under the two 160w M,V lamps just as well i was there to Se it, 11 of the eggs are now in the bin as started to go mildew but we still have one in the oven so fingers crossed, most unusual i no for Rhino's but my partner saw the adult pair in the matting clinch again this afternoon so here is hoping.

If you are serious about wanting a cyclura we may be able to help, let me no nearer the time, Cheers.: victory:


----------



## BUMP2010

Wildryan said:


> Vets just rung, 2 possibly 3 eggs left inside her, injecting her next to try expell the 3 eggs if that doesn't work it's surgery!!!!! Not looking forward to this at all....


Ha Fella do hope she is OK i am sure it will all work out for the best for her they are very strong and resourceful and have ways of dealing with these things, do keep us posted, all the best.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

BUMP2010 said:


> Well Fella i will be very interested to read what you have to say about the shedding problem in green Iguana's and there associated species, at the moment we have a pair of Brachylophus fasciatus that do not have any problem at all shedding, and do so at least once every 3 to 4 weeks each, these are kept with a daytime humidity of 75% and at night it is 85 to 90% this is maintained with a fogger and spraying twice a day.
> 
> With regard to the Cyclura Conuta we have one adult pair and one juvenile pair the adult female laid her first clutch of 12 eggs last Friday lunch time not in the huge rub full of washed silver sand as you would expect but all over the viv floor under the two 160w M,V lamps just as well i was there to Se it, 11 of the eggs are now in the bin as started to go mildew but we still have one in the oven so fingers crossed, most unusual i no for Rhino's but my partner saw the adult pair in the matting clinch again this afternoon so here is hoping.
> 
> If you are serious about wanting a cyclura we may be able to help, let me no nearer the time, Cheers.: victory:


: victory:

I will PM you...


----------



## Wildryan

Just had the dreaded phone call from the vets, injections didn't work, so has to have an op to remove the last eggs! Gutted. Hope she will survive the op. Bill was £160 for what they done so far, now it's another £160 for the op! She better be ok after all this......


----------



## Rthompson

Wildryan said:


> Just had the dreaded phone call from the vets, injections didn't work, so has to have an op to remove the last eggs! Gutted. Hope she will survive the op. Bill was £160 for what they done so far, now it's another £160 for the op! She better be ok after all this......


Hope it all goes smoothly mate, Iggy's are tough old things so here's hoping she powers through!


----------



## Wildryan

Heres hoping my marriage makes it too, the vet rung my wife and told her the total!


----------



## Rthompson

Wildryan said:


> Heres hoping my marriage makes it too, the vet rung my wife and told her the total!


Hahahaha


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

This is what I fear the most having to have her operated on? are you gonna have her spayed while they have her open anyways? I have no idea what your going through mate but I know damn well how I would be if that ever has to happen to alby, but I will keep my fingers crossed for your iggy. Best of luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Rthompson

Salazare Slytherin said:


> This is what I fear the most having to have her operated on? are you gonna have her spayed while they have her open anyways? I have no idea what your going through mate but I know damn well how I would be if that ever has to happen to alby, but I will keep my fingers crossed for your iggy. Best of luck and let us know how it goes.


This actually wouldn't be a bad idea, if she is going to become prone to egg binding, it may be worth spaying to prevent future occurances.


----------



## Wildryan

Yes she's being spayed while she's opened up, theres no point possible going through the same problems next year, and it's the same cost as just removing the eggs anyway. Fingers crossed as she's going into surgery today!


----------



## Rthompson

Wildryan said:


> Yes she's being spayed while she's opened up, theres no point possible going through the same problems next year, and it's the same cost as just removing the eggs anyway. Fingers crossed as she's going into surgery today!


Certainly a wise decision 

Fingers are crossed, good luck!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rthompson said:


> This actually wouldn't be a bad idea, if she is going to become prone to egg binding, it may be worth spaying to prevent future occurances.


 
Well, due to the metalbolism of the iguana they don't always respond well to the anasthetic, waiting for them to wake up from it is the most worrysome time and beleive me people have never took there iguanas home from the vets from some things you read read (I aint scaremongewring just making a point that there is a risk), but others have woke up too, nothing is ever certain with these things. 

I would not risk Alby being spayed unless she ran into any complications like the one mentioned here, but like crownan said earlier on in the thread too, if something happens and they end up egg bound or what ever, the chances are a vet is going to have to go inside them anyways, so with the risk in itself of any op you mayaswell do it all at once if that makes sense..

This is why I said I am not so sure how I would cope with the situation if that has to happen.


----------



## Wildryan

Thanks for the input guys, i certainly feel a little nervous about it all, although i know if she doesn't make it at least i tried my best for her, and she wasn't just left to die a slow and painful death (which i think would have happened if the previous owner still had her). Hopefully she will be fine and im just shi##ing myself for no reason.


----------



## REPTILEDAN88

Some from today as I finally got around to setting Paddys viv up properly and I will just add a few more plants and branches down the bottom and it will be finished untill I get the big Betta viv anyway.


----------



## patterson1980

hes a nice boy indeed colours are amazing


----------



## Wildryan

just spoke to the vets again, she has had her surgery, they removed 6 eggs in total, spayed her too, but while they wer operating her heart stopped:eek4: but they managed to get it going again with a shot of adrenaline, shes now in recovery, where she has just started waking up and breathing on her own.... not out of the woods yet though:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## patterson1980

hope she does ok man


----------



## Rthompson

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Well, due to the metalbolism of the iguana they don't always respond well to the anasthetic, waiting for them to wake up from it is the most worrysome time and beleive me people have never took there iguanas home from the vets from some things you read read (I aint scaremongewring just making a point that there is a risk), but others have woke up too, nothing is ever certain with these things.
> 
> I would not risk Alby being spayed unless she ran into any complications like the one mentioned here, but like crownan said earlier on in the thread too, if something happens and they end up egg bound or what ever, the chances are a vet is going to have to go inside them anyways, so with the risk in itself of any op you mayaswell do it all at once if that makes sense..
> 
> This is why I said I am not so sure how I would cope with the situation if that has to happen.


I never really took their metabolism into account before now... thinking about it like this I can certainly understand the heightened worry.



Wildryan said:


> just spoke to the vets again, she has had her surgery, they removed 6 eggs in total, spayed her too, but while they wer operating her heart stopped:eek4: but they managed to get it going again with a shot of adrenaline, shes now in recovery, where she has just started waking up and breathing on her own.... not out of the woods yet though:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


Oh dear oh dear, still.. atleast they got her going again! so that's a small victory, hope she pulls through


----------



## Wildryan

Spoke to the vet again, she's now active walking about the viv they have her in, they've give her some pain relief and she's doing well, I can pick her up tomorrow, hopefully her recovery will be problem free, starting to wish I hadn't got rid of the old small viv as she's not allowed to climb or move alot so I don't know what im going to do with her at home.......


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?afxwmy


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Wildryan said:


> Spoke to the vet again, she's now active walking about the viv they have her in, they've give her some pain relief and she's doing well, I can pick her up tomorrow, hopefully her recovery will be problem free, starting to wish I hadn't got rid of the old small viv as she's not allowed to climb or move alot so I don't know what im going to do with her at home.......
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?afxwmy


Great news!:2thumb:
Maybe make her a little box enclosure temporarily with some nails and wood and then let her come out for her movement on the floor for a few days opposed to letting her climb and hang all over the place.
I dunno ul figure something out! your a smart guy.


----------



## Wildryan

I've actually just bought a vivexotic 3 foot viv for my lads beardies, might try squeeze her in there for a week or so to stop her climbing.... 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?fhwkx4


----------



## Rthompson

Wildryan said:


> Spoke to the vet again, she's now active walking about the viv they have her in, they've give her some pain relief and she's doing well, I can pick her up tomorrow, hopefully her recovery will be problem free, starting to wish I hadn't got rid of the old small viv as she's not allowed to climb or move alot so I don't know what im going to do with her at home.......
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?afxwmy


Sounds like great news to me!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Wildryan said:


> I've actually just bought a vivexotic 3 foot viv for my lads beardies, might try squeeze her in there for a week or so to stop her climbing....
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?fhwkx4


It sounds like an idea tbh, although she is not going to appreciate that. LOL the main thing is she came through.


----------



## Rthompson

Salazare Slytherin said:


> It sounds like an idea tbh, although she is not going to appreciate that. LOL the main thing is she came through.


Ohhh I think I'd definately agree with this haha, but I guess it just goes along with what is beginning to become the sick Iguana motto.... Cruel to be kind ay?


----------



## Wildryan

Yes I agree, she won't appreciate it but it's for the best, I'd hate to have her climbing risking causing serious damage to herself. Can't wait to see her tomorrow, bet shes gonna be well impressed with me lol


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?4j0p5f


----------



## Wildryan

Really bad news I'm afraid, she hasn't managed to pull through and has died this morning, the surgeon and owner himself rung me to break the news, I'm gutted! I'm fortunate I only owned her for 4 week, but in this time did grow attached to her, I can't imagine how it would be If I had owned her since she was a juvenile. Thanks for all the help and support guys its been very useful and much appreciated 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?rnwcr3


----------



## Rthompson

Wildryan said:


> Really bad news I'm afraid, she hasn't managed to pull through and has died this morning, the surgeon and owner himself rung me to break the news, I'm gutted! I'm fortunate I only owned her for 4 week, but in this time did grow attached to her, I can't imagine how it would be If I had owned her since she was a juvenile. Thanks for all the help and support guys its been very useful and much appreciated
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?rnwcr3


 I'm very sorry for your loss mate, 4 weeks or 4 years.. it's still a lost life and it still means something to you.. At the very least you can take some pride in the fact that between yourself, your wallet and your vet.. you did everything you could, unfortunately... by the sound of what Sala was saying.. this is how these things can often go...

The whole egg binding thing makes me wish my little one turns out to be male.. I'd rather deal with the breeding season temperament than go through what your going through


----------



## Wildryan

I feel satisfied that i did my best for her, and thats what matters most as you say, the vet has halved the bill too so that wont hurt as much. i know for sure if i was to get another one id make sure it was male!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Wildryan said:


> Really bad news I'm afraid, she hasn't managed to pull through and has died this morning, the surgeon and owner himself rung me to break the news, I'm gutted! I'm fortunate I only owned her for 4 week, but in this time did grow attached to her, I can't imagine how it would be If I had owned her since she was a juvenile. Thanks for all the help and support guys its been very useful and much appreciated
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?rnwcr3





Wildryan said:


> I feel satisfied that i did my best for her, and thats what matters most as you say, the vet has halved the bill too so that wont hurt as much. i know for sure if i was to get another one id make sure it was male!


 
I am so sorry to hear that mate, you did do your best and I am sure your vets did too, it's just one of those things.
Totally gutted for you.

This is my biggest fear with Alby.


----------



## BUMP2010

Really sorry to hear that news, you could NOT have done moor if you wanted to.


----------



## REPTILEDAN88

Wildryan said:


> Really bad news I'm afraid, she hasn't managed to pull through and has died this morning, the surgeon and owner himself rung me to break the news, I'm gutted! I'm fortunate I only owned her for 4 week, but in this time did grow attached to her, I can't imagine how it would be If I had owned her since she was a juvenile. Thanks for all the help and support guys its been very useful and much appreciated
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?rnwcr3


Sorry for your loss Ryan.


----------



## Wildryan

thanks for your sympathy guys, i'm in two minds what to do next, do i sell the viv iv'e just built and bought everything for, or get on the lookout for an adult MALE iguana, i would like to rescue one from a shelter perhaps, but it doesn't seem there is any local to me........


----------



## REPTILEDAN88

Wildryan said:


> thanks for your sympathy guys, i'm in two minds what to do next, do i sell the viv iv'e just built and bought everything for, or get on the lookout for an adult MALE iguana, i would like to rescue one from a shelter perhaps, but it doesn't seem there is any local to me........


Don't sell anything yet look out for a rehome theres bound to be one up sooner or later.
Paddy's viv with more plants and I look forward to doing the BIG viv hopefully fairly soon.


----------



## elokobi3

*New iguana*

I just rescued a green iguana, and it is quite skinny right now. What types of things should I do to get it to gain weight?


----------



## KarlHowells

*Shenzi*

Couple pictures of my beautiful girl Shenzi



















'Rescued' her from someone else that couldn't keep up with her growth, sadly they had a few aspects of her husbandry slightly incorrect, and had a bad few sheds! Since I've had her, she's had a very varied diet, lots of time doing what she wants (90% of the time up the bloody curtains asleep!!)

She has a routine now, when I open her viv for 'out time' she'll climb on top, goes toilet on top of her own viv, then up the curtain she goes! Clever girl! Love her!  Will take some more pictures of her tomorrow as I have a day off!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

elokobi3 said:


> I just rescued a green iguana, and it is quite skinny right now. What types of things should I do to get it to gain weight?


Spring greens, rocket, watercress, dandilion leaves, okra butternut squash, parnsips (mix everything else with it) check out the green iguana societies food chart. Feed your iggy as much as it can eat too  If it is skinny a fecal test would be good to check for parasites and keep hydrated as much as you can too.



KarlHowells said:


> Couple pictures of my beautiful girl Shenzi
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 'Rescued' her from someone else that couldn't keep up with her growth, sadly they had a few aspects of her husbandry slightly incorrect, and had a bad few sheds! Since I've had her, she's had a very varied diet, lots of time doing what she wants (90% of the time up the bloody curtains asleep!!)
> 
> She has a routine now, when I open her viv for 'out time' she'll climb on top, goes toilet on top of her own viv, then up the curtain she goes! Clever girl! Love her!  Will take some more pictures of her tomorrow as I have a day off!


She is looking good, I would be checking for eggs in a tummy that size haha lol.


----------



## KarlHowells

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Spring greens, rocket, watercress, dandilion leaves, okra butternut squash, parnsips (mix everything else with it) check out the green iguana societies food chart. Feed your iggy as much as it can eat too
> 
> 
> 
> She is looking good, I would be checking for eggs in a tummy that size haha lol.


She looks a hell of a lot better now than when I first got her, and when I got her off her previous owner, he was warning me how aggressive she is, I haven't got a clue what he was doing, she's a right gem, never whipped or shown any signs of aggression towards me, glad I took her when I did. 

She could do with a bit more of a work out, but I think we've all got the odd picture we aint looking too fine in, that's her one


----------



## BUMP2010

This is a superb iguana dait sheet try some of it 

RHINO IGUANA DIAT / FOOD SHEET



Here's what I feed mine every day
Greens, Greens, Greens and more Greens...
Every day I aim for at least 3 of these greens (**note there are NO lettuces here):


Collard Greens: Spring Greens
Turnip Greens: The Greens from a Turnip
Mustard Greens: Brassica Juncea
Dandelion Greens
Escarole: member of the chicory clan
Chicory
Watercress
Arugula: Rocket
 These greens make up about 80% of the daily diet. I am a big fan of the collards and turnip greens (they have an excellent calcium: phosphorous ratio) so most days they get at least some of them in the mix. I shred these greens by hand into pieces roughly the size of the animal's head. This is a rough estimate. I don't mince these up very small as they would be eating large leaves in the wild.
Greens I feed once in a while for variety but NEVER make up the bulk of the diet. 


Kale
Spinach
Romaine Lettuce
 ​ *Other Veggies*
Also on a daily basis - In addition to the greens; I mince up in the food processor some or all of these veggies (raw):


Squash (butternut or acorn)
Squash (yellow or zucchini)
Carrots
Green Beans
Pea Pods
Parsnips
Sweet Potato (yellow ones have more nutrients than yams from what I understand)
 



On a less frequent basis I might add:


Broccoli
Cauliflower
Asparagus
Green or Red Pepper (not the hot kind)
 ​ *Fruits*
Fruits do not make up a very large percentage of my cyclura or my green iguana's diets. Most fruits have a negative calciumhosphorus ratio and are to be used as treats not on a daily basis. 
Some of the fruits I recommend in order of best to worst are:


Papaya - generally available year-round in the larger stores.
Opuntia Cactus fruits - yes, these are even available in the northeast.
Raspberries
Blueberries
Strawberries
Grapes


----------



## KarlHowells

Couple more pictures taken today, and was pretty chuffed with them, so thought I'd share them, she was showing off a bit today!





























Enjoy!


----------



## Wildryan

Well folks, I didn't stay iguanless for long, tonight I've been and picked up Stanley, formerly owned by ruthyg, what a credit to her he is, in perfect health and stunning looking! Heres a pic of him chilling out before going into his new home. Leaving him alone now to settle in and get used to his new surroundings. 












---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?0zz4lo


----------



## ruthyg

I've got a big ol' lump in my throat, but I'm really glad he's gone to you mate  Bless you x


Wildryan said:


> Well folks, I didn't stay iguanless for long, tonight I've been and picked up Stanley, formerly owned by ruthyg, what a credit to her he is, in perfect health and stunning looking! Heres a pic of him chilling out before going into his new home. Leaving him alone now to settle in and get used to his new surroundings.
> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?0zz4lo


----------



## Wildryan

After his first day at his new home Stanley is settling in well, hardly any fuss at all to get him out of the viv this evening, even let me stroke him without backing off, spent about 20 mins free riding on my back whilst I was sorting the kids out








Got a bit of iguana rash though from him and lots of cuts from his razor sharp claws, 
















Need to get a helping hand in to trim them.....


----------



## ruthyg

Hey dude  Yeah he does love to be in amongst the action  He'll happily enough sit on your shoulder whilst you're preparing food etc, then suddenly decide to leap off and go explore something! Lol. He's pretty good whilst getting a mani-pedi to be honest, he would even just sit on the side of the bath and let me do a few nails at once, but you have to remember which ones you've done, as he does get tired of it after a few!  I never wanted to push him too much with that, but he will also be good wrapped in a towel with one person holding him and another trimming him - he got a bit strong for me to do it on my own! Lol. Oh, if you've got a file that you use for dead skin on your feet, he actually seemed to like scraping his nails down that! It was funny to watch!  He is so handsome, and I'm so glad he's taking to you so well, even with the love wounds!


----------



## Rthompson

Stanleys looking great, sure he'll have a great time in his new home!

So, ziggy's on his 4th bowl of food already today.. little pig

He's becoming so accustom to what I'm doing when I enter his viv.. he just charged the bowl.. knocked it clean out of my hand and salad went everywhere!... and before I could even think about cleaning up.. he had followed it and was already on clean-up duty... Certainly developing a little bit of character!


----------



## Bradsmr

Hello,
I have finally have my my iggy after months of waiting (piks coming soon) according to the shop (The reptile room) she is about 3months old, great colours and settling in very well, I was wondering what do u all think would be a good mixture of greens to give her?? i have been trying giving her things from the list on the green iguana society site seeing what she likes best. but so far all she does is run over to her bowl throw the contents all over the spot then return to her tree without really eating anything. sort of like a big kid looking for the best sweets in the roses tin then getting in stop when the are all gone :lol2: . i only got her monday so i could be just her settling in??


----------



## BUMP2010

Hi we put a good basic diet sheet on page 218 you will not go wrong using that for a wile but do keep reading / researching there diet, just a clue " weeds and herbs" that's a start.


----------



## BUMP2010

Hmmmmm wait till he gets big?


----------



## BUMP2010

Wildryan said:


> After his first day at his new home Stanley is settling in well, hardly any fuss at all to get him out of the viv this evening, even let me stroke him without backing off, spent about 20 mins free riding on my back whilst I was sorting the kids out
> imageimageimage
> Got a bit of iguana rash though from him and lots of cuts from his razor sharp claws,
> image
> image
> Need to get a helping hand in to trim them.....


Hmmmmm wait till he gets big?


----------



## patterson1980

hes some snamps of my 2 boys red iggys

jacob 2 year old


















his house










hugo comming up to year old


----------



## patterson1980

BUMP2010 said:


> Hmmmmm wait till he gets big?


jacob my male is 2 and getting very strong loves to hang off ur bck must clip his claws a bit again tho cause im tore up round my wrists lol


----------



## BUMP2010

patterson1980 said:


> jacob my male is 2 and getting very strong loves to hang off ur bck must clip his claws a bit again tho cause im tore up round my wrists lol


As i said wait till he gets big, my female in the pics above is 7 pluss KG and growing.


----------



## BUMP2010

Ha all now take a look at this baby?


----------



## patterson1980

lol they grow so fast.


----------



## BUMP2010

*Re:Baby Cyclura*

Here are two moor up to date ish pictures of our youngest Rhino he is the one on top.


----------



## patterson1980

they are lovely would love one those at some point. what age are they


----------



## BUMP2010

patterson1980 said:


> they are lovely would love one those at some point. what age are they


Bump! the juvenile male ( the one on top ) will be two in May and Jazz! the sub adult female underneath will be three in September. She is bigger than she looks in the picture.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

It is with sad regret that I bring this news.

The rescued iguana Rudy, who captured so many of our hearts in the iguana communities sadly passed away yesterday.
I have had permission from Susan the owner of this beautiful girl who gave her a warm and loving home to share this with you guys.

Rudy taught us all alot in our communitys and iguana groups and we all agree she can still teach us all and show what can happen to iguanas that are not given correct lighting and inadequate diets, people who didn't know rudy can learn from her too even if it just helps one more iguana it makes all the difference! and I take my hat off to this strong and beautiful soul and to her owner susan who made her last years something worth living for.

Follow the link to see her memorial video
Green Iguana Society Message Board: Last Video for Rudy ,my final tribute to a tough little ig.

RIP Rudy you will be greatly missed.


----------



## winno

This video really brought a tear to my eye.

It makes me so angry that people will let an animal get this way. Its a very sad loss but looks like she was well cared for and loved in the end.





Salazare Slytherin said:


> It is with sad regret that I bring this news.
> 
> The rescued iguana Rudy, who captured so many of our hearts in the iguana communities sadly passed away yesterday.
> I have had permission from Susan the owner of this beautiful girl who gave her a warm and loving home to share this with you guys.
> 
> Rudy taught us all alot in our communitys and iguana groups and we all agree she can still teach us all and show what can happen to iguanas that are not given correct lighting and inadequate diets, people who didn't know rudy can learn from her too even if it just helps one more iguana it makes all the difference! and I take my hat off to this strong and beautiful soul and to her owner susan who made her last years something worth living for.
> 
> Follow the link to see her memorial video
> Green Iguana Society Message Board: Last Video for Rudy ,my final tribute to a tough little ig.
> 
> RIP Rudy you will be greatly missed.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

winno said:


> This video really brought a tear to my eye.
> 
> It makes me so angry that people will let an animal get this way. Its a very sad loss but looks like she was well cared for and loved in the end.


 
She had not been very well this last few days, and she was in pain bless her, so I think we can all take comfort in the fact that she is no longer in pain and she in her years with susan got a taste of what an igs life should be like.

I think alot of people were blubbering away last night when we found out.

Animals can live happily and peacefully without us, but we can't live without animals, you would think they demanded alot more respect from us! I hate mankind sometimes.

Bless her little heart.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

To make things even duller Alby is in the huff with me at the minute! she keeps scratching at the back door wanting to be out in the sunshine but there is none and it is a little cold too:devil:

and to top that off it is apparantly going to snow before easter? I don't know what the hell is going on with our weather at the minute!

even the north pole must get more sunlight than us.:devil:


----------



## BUMP2010

Salazare Slytherin said:


> It is with sad regret that I bring this news.
> 
> The rescued iguana Rudy, who captured so many of our hearts in the iguana communities sadly passed away yesterday.
> I have had permission from Susan the owner of this beautiful girl who gave her a warm and loving home to share this with you guys.
> 
> Rudy taught us all alot in our communitys and iguana groups and we all agree she can still teach us all and show what can happen to iguanas that are not given correct lighting and inadequate diets, people who didn't know rudy can learn from her too even if it just helps one more iguana it makes all the difference! and I take my hat off to this strong and beautiful soul and to her owner susan who made her last years something worth living for.
> 
> Follow the link to see her memorial video
> Green Iguana Society Message Board: Last Video for Rudy ,my final tribute to a tough little ig.
> 
> RIP Rudy you will be greatly missed.



I no how it feels to loose a pet that has been so close, take pride in what you have done for her in her living years, try and remember the happiness and quality of her life in the years she spent with you.


----------



## meljayne

That video was so sad :-( how can people let that happen to an animal :-( so sad..

Thought i'd pop a little happiness back into the thread with a pic taken the other day of kiwi and my 13 week old siberian husky.. Enjoy


----------



## musher116

that is so sad bless her how can people be so ignorant and well done to the people who showed her love and enriched her life before she passed .x


----------



## BUMP2010

meljayne said:


> That video was so sad :-( how can people let that happen to an animal :-( so sad..
> 
> Thought i'd pop a little happiness back into the thread with a pic taken the other day of kiwi and my 13 week old siberian husky.. Enjoy
> 
> image



Just what was needed we think well done, and superb picture to-boot, all the best K.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Agreed, Mel he is looking fab well done! look at his little pot belly hehe.:no1:


----------



## meljayne

Hehe  both of them have little pot bellies they're both greedy buggers! Little shadow is fascinated by kiwi, and to be fair to her she's very tolerant of him ! Only one whip round the chops up to now


----------



## REPTILEDAN88

Some from my local reptile shop
First up a rehome Green Iggy, temp home for a couple of days btw as he's got a room sized enclosure now:2thumb:
















With regenerated tail he is about 4.5-5ft and was fairly calm too.
Next up is Khunt the Cuban Rock Iguana
























Fiji Iguana Male (not my one)
























Some other Iggies from the shop over the past while.


----------



## BUMP2010

REPTILEDAN88 said:


> Some from my local reptile shop
> First up a rehome Green Iggy, temp home for a couple of days btw as he's got a room sized enclosure now:2thumb:
> image
> image
> With regenerated tail he is about 4.5-5ft and was fairly calm too.
> Next up is Khunt the Cuban Rock Iguana
> image
> image
> image
> Fiji Iguana Male (not my one)
> image
> image
> image
> Some other Iggies from the shop over the past while.
> image
> image
> image


Sorry not quite got this? what reps are yours or is it just the English:2thumb:


----------



## REPTILEDAN88

They are all from my local reptile shop for sale/sold and the top one the big male was a rehome via the shop too, I was just bored so decided to add a few pic's I have taken over the past while.


----------



## BUMP2010

REPTILEDAN88 said:


> They are all from my local reptile shop for sale/sold and the top one the big male was a rehome via the shop too, I was just bored so decided to add a few pic's I have taken over the past while.


OK Fella got it Cheers:welcome:

PS may be an age thing


----------



## KarlHowells

Salazare Slytherin said:


> It is with sad regret that I bring this news.
> 
> The rescued iguana Rudy, who captured so many of our hearts in the iguana communities sadly passed away yesterday.
> I have had permission from Susan the owner of this beautiful girl who gave her a warm and loving home to share this with you guys.
> 
> Rudy taught us all alot in our communitys and iguana groups and we all agree she can still teach us all and show what can happen to iguanas that are not given correct lighting and inadequate diets, people who didn't know rudy can learn from her too even if it just helps one more iguana it makes all the difference! and I take my hat off to this strong and beautiful soul and to her owner susan who made her last years something worth living for.
> 
> Follow the link to see her memorial video
> Green Iguana Society Message Board: Last Video for Rudy ,my final tribute to a tough little ig.
> 
> RIP Rudy you will be greatly missed.


I was unaware of this, but after watching the video, R.I.P Rudy! x


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Well I am off out later today for a load of edible plants to go along side the ones I am growing.

and only the other day Alby attacked alot of them before they even had a chance to flower!:gasp:

I just orderd a load of plug plants from ebay too because I can't wait any longer for mine to pop up oh and I am expecting a baskeof flowers too especially for her in a few days time just from me to her


The things she makes me do:flrt:
She is such a fattie!


----------



## Rthompson

Ziggy just introduced himself to the front room for the first time, came out and sat out of the viv with me to eat his lunch then I thought.. well.. the doors shut and the cats aren't around.. let's see what he wants to do, over the course of around 15 minutes he explored around the edges of the room, when he was done or had enough.. he climbed the curtain to shoulder height and jumped at me to latch on to my shirt.. walked him back to his viv, down the arm back in and did his business down in the bottom... 

Sounds like a fairly successful trip around the room to me?


----------



## BUMP2010

Rthompson said:


> Ziggy just introduced himself to the front room for the first time, came out and sat out of the viv with me to eat his lunch then I thought.. well.. the doors shut and the cats aren't around.. let's see what he wants to do, over the course of around 15 minutes he explored around the edges of the room, when he was done or had enough.. he climbed the curtain to shoulder height and jumped at me to latch on to my shirt.. walked him back to his viv, down the arm back in and did his business down in the bottom...
> 
> Sounds like a fairly successful trip around the room to me?


Superb stuff, Greens nine times out of ten will always poo in the same place but they prefer to poo over water, great stuff with Ziggy keep going. :2thumb:


----------



## BUMP2010

Rthompson said:


> Ziggy just introduced himself to the front room for the first time, came out and sat out of the viv with me to eat his lunch then I thought.. well.. the doors shut and the cats aren't around.. let's see what he wants to do, over the course of around 15 minutes he explored around the edges of the room, when he was done or had enough.. he climbed the curtain to shoulder height and jumped at me to latch on to my shirt.. walked him back to his viv, down the arm back in and did his business down in the bottom...
> 
> Sounds like a fairly successful trip around the room to me?


Superb stuff, Greens nine times out of ten will always poo in the same place but they prefer to poo over water, great stuff with Ziggy keep going. :2thumb:


----------



## REPTILEDAN88

Mugshot of Paddy.


----------



## meljayne

*Dinner time *

Fresh baby leaf, romaine lettuce, green beans, sugarsnap peas, tomatoes, green peppers, mango, kiwi, strawberries, cucumber, grapes and bannana no forgetting the calcium lol.. Lets see how long it takes her to fill her face!











Erm i think about 5 seconds.. She nearly lept at me when she saw her food bowl coming haha.. 




















Now you see where the pot belly comes from sal  little fatty!


----------



## BUMP2010

meljayne said:


> Fresh baby leaf, romaine lettuce, green beans, sugarsnap peas, tomatoes, green peppers, mango, kiwi, strawberries, cucumber, grapes and bannana no forgetting the calcium lol.. Lets see how long it takes her to fill her face!
> 
> 
> image
> 
> Erm i think about 5 seconds.. She nearly lept at me when she saw her food bowl coming haha..
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Now you see where the pot belly comes from sal  little fatty!


Looks superb and she will love it, but it will need the calcium powder as there is very little if any the natural Calcium to phosphorous ratio in that salad


----------



## meljayne

Yeah  she has it on every meal anyway, she has nutrobal twice a week, d3 teice and the other 3 days just normal calcium


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

This is the kind of food dish I offer,












Normally it is in a bowl but shes too fat to get on it safely at the minute so a flat plate it is.
I will reply to PMs shortly.


----------



## Bradsmr

BUMP2010 said:


> Hi we put a good basic diet sheet on page 218 you will not go wrong using that for a wile but do keep reading / researching there diet, just a clue " weeds and herbs" that's a start.image


Cheers she is eating alot better now, guess she was just settling in :2thumb:.
How much food would you expect her to eat? the shop shes say is about 3months at a guess, body is about 3/4" long


----------



## BUMP2010

Bradsmr said:


> Cheers she is eating alot better now, guess she was just settling in :2thumb:.
> How much food would you expect her to eat? the shop shes say is about 3months at a guess, body is about 3/4" long


Offer her a good mix of washed herbs, weeds inc dandelion leaves and the yellow flowers are very good, a little garden mint helps also spring greens, Cress, Rocket, to name but a few, A MUST NOT IS ANY GREEN LETTUCE i,e iceberg and so-on  try to offer food early morning and afternoon remember iguanas in the wild wake-up warm-up and feed then most just laze around to conserve energy during the day they will usually feed again as the day starts to cool, but thats not a hard and fast rule if they happen accross a nice flower they will not pass it up.

Hope this helps but do some research for your self there loads of sites out there but don't just look at one look at as many as you can and use the best from what you read, Good Luck. :2thumb:


----------



## Bradsmr

BUMP2010 said:


> Offer her a good mix of washed herbs, weeds inc dandelion leaves and the yellow flowers are very good, a little garden mint helps also spring greens, Cress, Rocket, to name but a few, A MUST NOT IS ANY GREEN LETTUCE i,e iceberg and so-on try to offer food early morning and afternoon remember iguanas in the wild wake-up warm-up and feed then most just laze around to conserve energy during the day they will usually feed again as the day starts to cool, but thats not a hard and fast rule if they happen accross a nice flower they will not pass it up.
> 
> Hope this helps but do some research for your self there loads of sites out there but don't just look at one look at as many as you can and use the best from what you read, Good Luck. :2thumb:


I have been doing alot or research but all the websites seem to contradict themselves on some level, so i though i would ask the question on here you alot seem to know what your talking about:no1: i am slowly reading though all this in work, up to page 117 now haha. were about do u place your food in the viv hot/cold side high/low what?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bradsmr said:


> I have been doing alot or research but all the websites seem to contradict themselves on some level, so i though i would ask the question on here you alot seem to know what your talking about:no1: i am slowly reading though all this in work, up to page 117 now haha. were about do u place your food in the viv hot/cold side high/low what?


Websites do, forget about them unless you want to follow a very basic diet and play it safe! if you stick to google "iguana" you have already greatly restricted that diet for an animal that can eat well over 200 foods, down to possibly 30 and probibly have or will confused yourself.

Many captive iguanas are lucky to even see 15 different foods throughout their whole life!
Look at nutritional charts when comparing foods, read proper literature and not the same stuff that is regurgitated all over the place.

Care sheets are only ever an over viewand a guide.

Individual thinking is needed, many big time breeders and keepers often write these care sheets, and jsut because they are profoundly well known or popular does not make what they write or what people read a fact!.

We have all had to read books, we have all had to ask questions, we have all been at times uncertain, and there are times when we need to think for ourselves opposed to relying on one source, which like I said last night to someone on this thread is down right irresponsible.

If it is safe for you to eat, it is safe for your iguana, weed, veggy and flower wise, that is a good place to start looking.
Don't restrict the herbivore diet searching to "iguana" when you find a food, check a nutritional chart and do a bit of planning.


----------



## Bradsmr

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Websites do, forget about them unless you want to follow a very basic diet and play it safe! if you stick to google "iguana" you have already greatly restricted that diet for an animal that can eat well over 200 foods, down to possibly 30 and probibly have or will confused yourself.
> 
> Many captive iguanas are lucky to even see 15 different foods throughout their whole life!
> Look at nutritional charts when comparing foods, read proper literature and not the same stuff that is regurgitated all over the place.
> 
> Care sheets are only ever an over viewand a guide.
> 
> Individual thinking is needed, many big time breeders and keepers often write these care sheets, and jsut because they are profoundly well known or popular does not make what they write or what people read a fact!.
> 
> We have all had to read books, we have all had to ask questions, we have all been at times uncertain, and there are times when we need to think for ourselves opposed to relying on one source, which like I said last night to someone on this thread is down right irresponsible.
> 
> If it is safe for you to eat, it is safe for your iguana, weed, veggy and flower wise, that is a good place to start looking.
> Don't restrict the herbivore diet searching to "iguana" when you find a food, check a nutritional chart and do a bit of planning.


yeh i know what u mean. i have been trying to change my meals everyday to see what she likes and give diversity. Would u recommend any books? sadly out local libary only have the one on iguanas and its not very helpful


----------



## BUMP2010

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Websites do, forget about them unless you want to follow a very basic diet and play it safe! if you stick to google "iguana" you have already greatly restricted that diet for an animal that can eat well over 200 foods, down to possibly 30 and probibly have or will confused yourself.
> 
> Many captive iguanas are lucky to even see 15 different foods throughout their whole life!
> Look at nutritional charts when comparing foods, read proper literature and not the same stuff that is regurgitated all over the place.
> 
> Care sheets are only ever an over viewand a guide.
> 
> Individual thinking is needed, many big time breeders and keepers often write these care sheets, and jsut because they are profoundly well known or popular does not make what they write or what people read a fact!.
> 
> We have all had to read books, we have all had to ask questions, we have all been at times uncertain, and there are times when we need to think for ourselves opposed to relying on one source, which like I said last night to someone on this thread is down right irresponsible.
> 
> If it is safe for you to eat, it is safe for your iguana, weed, veggy and flower wise, that is a good place to start looking.
> Don't restrict the herbivore diet searching to "iguana" when you find a food, check a nutritional chart and do a bit of planning.


OK Fine but show me a food and nutrition chart that shows you the Calcium to phosphorous ratio and were this all sits with oxolate and goitrogen levels, to the newbe keeping iguanas this can all be to much and a little striate forward diet to start with will not do the iguana any harm at all:bash:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bradsmr said:


> yeh i know what u mean. i have been trying to change my meals everyday to see what she likes and give diversity. Would u recommend any books? sadly out local libary only have the one on iguanas and its not very helpful


 
James Hatfeild would be a fantastic place to start.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Websites do, forget about them *unless you want to follow a very basic diet and play it safe*! if you stick to google "iguana" you have already greatly restricted that diet for an animal that can eat well over 200 foods, down to possibly 30 and probibly have or will confused yourself.
> 
> Many captive iguanas are lucky to even see 15 different foods throughout their whole life!
> Look at nutritional charts when comparing foods, read proper literature and not the same stuff that is regurgitated all over the place.
> 
> Care sheets are only ever an over viewand a guide.
> 
> Individual thinking is needed, many big time breeders and keepers often write these care sheets, and jsut because they are profoundly well known or popular does not make what they write or what people read a fact!.
> 
> We have all had to read books, we have all had to ask questions, we have all been at times uncertain, and there are times when we need to think for ourselves opposed to relying on one source, which like I said last night to someone on this thread is down right irresponsible.
> 
> If it is safe for you to eat, it is safe for your iguana, weed, veggy and flower wise, that is a good place to start looking.
> Don't restrict the herbivore diet searching to "iguana" when you find a food, check a nutritional chart and do a bit of planning.





BUMP2010 said:


> OK Fine but show me a food and nutrition chart that shows you the Calcium to phosphorous ratio and were this all sits with oxolate and goitrogen levels, to the newbe keeping iguanas this can all be to much and a little striate forward diet to start with will not do the iguana any harm at all:bash:


^^as above... it is not going to happen over night! it is something keepers who have kept for years still strive to improve on! following the likes of the GIS food chart is simply not the best people can do.
There is no website! that will tell you everything! it is impossible and that is the point I was getting at.

Ca oxolates, goitrogens, vitamin A, sapoins are in iguana basics.


----------



## BUMP2010

Bradsmr said:


> I have been doing alot or research but all the websites seem to contradict themselves on some level, so i though i would ask the question on here you alot seem to know what your talking about:no1: i am slowly reading though all this in work, up to page 117 now haha. were about do u place your food in the viv hot/cold side high/low what?


I always feed at the cool end and if it is a green iguana I would think they'd prefer to be feed on a high shelf.


----------



## Bradsmr

BUMP2010 said:


> I always feed at the cool end and if it is a green iguana I would think they'd prefer to be feed on a high shelf.


i thought the cold end would be best as the food drys up pretty quick at the hot end, but I'll try feeding a little higher tomorrow, : victory:


----------



## BUMP2010

Salazare Slytherin said:


> ^^as above... it is not going to happen over night! it is something keepers who have kept for years still strive to improve on! following the likes of the GIS food chart is simply not the best people can do.
> There is no website! that will tell you everything! it is impossible and that is the point I was getting at.
> 
> Ca oxolates, goitrogens, vitamin A, sapoins are in iguana basics.


Not to put to finer point on it that is what i said a few posts ago, I quote: read all the websites you can, collate all the info you can and draw your on conclusions.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

BUMP2010 said:


> Not to put to finer point on it that is what i said a few posts ago, I quote: read all the websites you can, collate all the info you can and draw your on conclusions.


Thats fine, you asked me to show you a website with a :bash: smiley? I wasn't answering you, I was answering someone else? so I don't quite understand where this or the previous quote has even came from.




Bradsmr said:


> i thought the cold end would be best as the food drys up pretty quick at the hot end, but I'll try feeding a little higher tomorrow, : victory:


I feed my iggy high up on her branchy shelf.,









And sometimes place clips around the enclosure hanging spring green or tree leaves.


----------



## Bradsmr

I feed my iggy high up on her branchy shelf.,
image

And sometimes place clips around the enclosure hanging spring green or tree leaves.[/QUOTE]

wow she is a beaut rite belly on her :2thumb:.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

She is much fatter and bigger now.
She is carrying eggs.:whistling2::lol2:

make the most of that pic, your privilidged, I don't often post pics up.


----------



## Bradsmr

Salazare Slytherin said:


> She is much fatter and bigger now.
> She is carrying eggs.:whistling2::lol2:
> 
> make the most of that pic, your privilidged, I don't often post pics up.


Thats the thing i am worrying about but it wont be for a while untill she starts with eggs thats if she even is a she :lol2:
they guys in the shop told me mine was looking like a girl, but i thought u couldnt tell untill the were older?
how do you post pics by the way?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bradsmr said:


> Thats the thing i am worrying about but it wont be for a while untill she starts with eggs thats if she even is a she :lol2:
> they guys in the shop told me mine was looking like a girl, but i thought u couldnt tell untill the were older?
> how do you post pics by the way?


 
Photobucket account, upload them then post the img code.
You can't really tell the sex of iguanas ontil they are around a year and a half (18 months), and it is inadvisible for anyone to try and conclude that.

The stranger thing is females can also carry pores that look like some males, and can even display orange colours too so this is when things can get complicated.

I nearly had a heart attack when I found out Alby was carrying eggs.

If your reading this thread you have likley already seen some examples, ALL iguanas look female before that time even vets get it wrong sexing a female 7 months later keepers wonder why this supposed female is displaying dominance behavior and charging at the owner, going orange and leaving jizz all over the place?, some might give little tell tale sings before that but not often.


----------



## Bradsmr

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Photobucket account, upload them then post the img code.
> You can't really tell the sex of iguanas ontil they are around a year and a half (18 months), and it is inadvisible for anyone to try and conclude that.
> 
> The stranger thing is females can also carry pores that look like some males, and can even display orange colours too so this is when things can get complicated.
> 
> I nearly had a heart attack when I found out Alby was carrying eggs.
> 
> If your reading this thread you have likley already seen some examples, ALL iguanas look female before that time even vets get it wrong sexing a female 7 months later keepers wonder why this supposed female is displaying dominance behavior and charging at the owner, going orange and leaving jizz all over the place?, some might give little tell tale sings before that but not often.


i'll try upload a few pics tomorrow.
haha they are confusing little beast arent they, I didnt think u could, but looks like a she so i'll stick with that untill shes older i can actually tell :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

This link should help
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-pictures/79987-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html


----------



## Wildryan

Stanley's been with us for nearly 2 week now, currently coming to the end of his shed, he's had a bath tonight and he's let me get all the skin off his feet and toes, not ate much as yet but that's probably down to the move and shedding,
Here he is sunbathing 
















Sat on my head








Letting my 4yr old daughter stroke him whilst perched on her bed











---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?2x3zra


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

He is looking good mate, LOL at the head! he looks quite pleased with himself dominating you.:no1:
glad you decided to keep his name too.



Wildryan said:


> Stanley's been with us for nearly 2 week now, currently coming to the end of his shed, he's had a bath tonight and he's let me get all the skin off his feet and toes, not ate much as yet but that's probably down to the move and shedding,
> Here he is sunbathing
> image
> image
> Sat on my head
> image
> Letting my 4yr old daughter stroke him whilst perched on her bed
> image
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?2x3zra


----------



## Jaymz

More pics of my mad two :2thumb:



















Jay :2thumb:


----------



## BUMP2010

Jaymz said:


> More pics of my mad two :2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Jay :2thumb:


Great youngsters them what age's are they?


----------



## larner

I got A quick question on painting my viv, or should i say cuboard, as some of you are aware, i changed my large cuboard into a viv for my 4 year old iguana, he's getting on great but i just feel the cuboard dont seem realistic enough, i want to paint all the walls instead of the plain white walls.
my idea is to paint them all in different shades of greens and then maybe paint a tree going up the wall, so i'll need brown and green paint.
BUT.... what can i use? as i dont really have anywhere else to home the iguana, i can keep him out the cuboard roaming the house for a few hours, but thats about it.
is there any sprays or paints which would work without harming my iguana?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

larner said:


> I got A quick question on painting my viv, or should i say cuboard, as some of you are aware, i changed my large cuboard into a viv for my 4 year old iguana, he's getting on great but i just feel the cuboard dont seem realistic enough, i want to paint all the walls instead of the plain white walls.
> my idea is to paint them all in different shades of greens and then maybe paint a tree going up the wall, so i'll need brown and green paint.
> BUT.... what can i use? as i dont really have anywhere else to home the iguana, i can keep him out the cuboard roaming the house for a few hours, but thats about it.
> is there any sprays or paints which would work without harming my iguana?


 
Hey dude,
I can't say it is advisaible to do something like that, and allow the iguana roam for only a few hours before putting him in, the smell would be overwhelming I think , alot of people in the habitat section wait a day or two usually, you could post in that section and see what they say? but I think you would possibly have to temporarily house your iggy in something else, it would be a much safer option in my opinion.

I waited 2 days before putting Alby into her enclosure after I painted the back ground, but even now it still needs another layer or two to go on top of it, so I will worry about that later on when I build the viv for the water dragons, she can happily stay in there for a day or two before I transfer them over, I just needed her out of her prev one at the time.

That sounds like an awesome idea and I think your iguana would appreciate that, it is often is a sad case seeing bare enclosures.
Just my thoughts on that.: victory:
P.S how did you get on with the lighting?


----------



## larner

yeah lighting is all sorted and so is the humidity issue, im using a humidifier set on a timer and its between 80 and 95, his last shed was perfect, as for lighting, i got 2x solar glo which is keeping the heat perfect, and also got a big UV tube under his main spot so that the whole viv is covered.
its all gone well and he seems to love it.
I just want to decorate it so that he's not so bored and can enjoy himself in there.
im also planning on buying a huge fake tree to go in the middle so that he can climb and explore the whole cupboard. : victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

This is actually really annoying me! 
If anyone has any female iguana expirience (dropping eggs) etc preferibly a younger one maybe around the 2 year old mark 2 and a half can they drop me a PM.

I would appreciate some advice and input on a few questions, many thanks


----------



## 66921

Ziggy enjoying today's sunny weather!


----------



## REPTILEDAN88

Salazare Slytherin said:


> This is actually really annoying me!
> If anyone has any female iguana expirience (dropping eggs) etc preferibly a younger one maybe around the 2 year old mark 2 and a half can they drop me a PM.
> 
> I would appreciate some advice and input on a few questions, many thanks


Happened a friends Cuban Rock just a few weeks ago shes 2 1/2 -3 years old and has not been with a male yet but did dropped I think it was 9 infertile eggs.


----------



## larner

Just a little bump for the Iguana thread, with a few pics of 4 year old Iguana.
Sorry about the focus on the pics, they were taken quickly off my phone.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

I will own a cuban rock one day mate haha!

Thanks for the messages peeps  I have had some input from some female owners.
Bump2010 and Spencerwells who have been really helpful.


MRC4FF Ziggy looks like he is having a right good time of it, I can't actually remember if I sent you the pic of Alby outside on the decking? if not remind me, it has to be one of my favorite pics of her.

P.S how is his foot doing mate?


----------



## 66921

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I will own a cuban rock one day mate haha!
> 
> Thanks for the messages peeps  I have had some input from some female owners.
> Bump2010 and Spencerwells who have been really helpful.
> 
> 
> MRC4FF Ziggy looks like he is having a right good time of it, I can't actually remember if I sent you the pic of Alby outside on the decking? if not remind me, it has to be one of my favorite pics of her.
> 
> P.S how is his foot doing mate?


He gave me the fright of my life a couple of days ago by cutting his toe with his back foot (He seems to always catch his front right with his back right, but It's not the same for the left :S). Straight on the phone to the vet and they helped me through it, tape on the foot the wrong way round to keep pressure on, all okay in the end.

He's definitely lost two toes either side of the middle two and his "thumb" was already gone, but his palm and the other two fingers still have some good colour in them. It's painful to sit here powerless but It's truly a waiting game at this point.

How's your female doing?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

MrC4FF said:


> He gave me the fright of my life a couple of days ago by cutting his toe with his back foot (He seems to always catch his front right with his back right, but It's not the same for the left :S). Straight on the phone to the vet and they helped me through it, tape on the foot the wrong way round to keep pressure on, all okay in the end.
> 
> He's definitely lost two toes either side of the middle two and his "thumb" was already gone, but his palm and the other two fingers still have some good colour in them. It's painful to sit here powerless but It's truly a waiting game at this point.
> 
> How's your female doing?


 
He doesn't seem to be having the best time of it lately  but iguanas are tough and adaptible so I hope it all turns out for the best for the little chap, keep me updated please 

Well at this minute in time it is difficult to say exacly how she is doing tbh (she is coverd up and has made this awesome tunnel thingy, she has been showing quite a few differing behaviors, but many female owners are telling me its all good and I am stressing over nothing. (which I HOPE I am)

I will drop you a message later on, we need to have a catchup!


----------



## 66921

Salazare Slytherin said:


> He doesn't seem to be having the best time of it lately  but iguanas are tough and adaptible so I hope it all turns out for the best for the little chap, keep me updated please
> 
> Well at this minute in time it is difficult to say exacly how she is doing tbh, she has been showing quite a few differing behaviors, but many female owners are telling me its all good and I am stressing over nothing. (which I HOPE I am)
> 
> I will drop you a message later on, we need to have a catchup!


Do it bud! you know you can always drop me a line!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

MrC4FF said:


> Do it bud! you know you can always drop me a line!


 
I am just having a cig! SEE she stressed me out that much I started smoking again.
:whistling2:

Don't ever get a female! 

woman just complicate things, it is their speciality.:devil:


----------



## BUMP2010

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I am just having a cig! SEE she stressed me out that much I started smoking again.
> :whistling2:
> 
> Don't ever get a female!
> 
> woman just complicate things, it is their speciality.


Hay Fella calm down I'm sure she will sort it out her self, and DON'T START SMOKING AGAIN that's? well you no the rest:bash::devil:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

BUMP2010 said:


> Hay Fella calm down I'm sure she will sort it out her self, and DON'T START SMOKING AGAIN that's? well you no the rest:bash::devil:


 
Haha, too late mate, its not just that thats been going on either:devil: alot of other stuff has been going on at home which really hasn't helped, but I am totally releived with the advice from you and spencerwells, you have both been fantastic and helped me stay calm, its just difficult when your sat watching over your own kids.

I just needed to be sure for her, I take her care seriously and being a female this is a whole new expirience for us.: victory:


----------



## BUMP2010

*Re:Smoking*

Seems to me she is getting all the blame here:whistling2::lol2::mf_dribble:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

BUMP2010 said:


> Seems to me she is getting all the blame here:whistling2::lol2::mf_dribble:


She is.:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Guest

Salazare Slytherin said:


> She is.:whistling2::lol2:


Have a rum


----------



## BUMP2010

*Re:Smoking*

I'll have some of that.:lol2: :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Jaggers said:


> Have a rum


Haha! I drank it all mate, although it was lush  thanks for that dude 



BUMP2010 said:


> I'll have some of that.:lol2: :2thumb::2thumb:


haha ^^as above its alllllll gone!:no1:


----------



## BUMP2010

*Re:Smoking*

Hay what happened to sharing?:lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

BUMP2010 said:


> Hay what happened to sharing?:lol2:


 
It turned greedy :lol2::no1: nah in seriousness it was gone around Febuary, it was too nice, compliments of Jaggers.: victory:


----------



## Guest

Salazare Slytherin said:


> It turned greedy :lol2::no1: nah in seriousness it was gone around Febuary, it was too nice, compliments of Jaggers.: victory:


Glad you enjoyed it, i should of got myself a bottle


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Jaggers said:


> Glad you enjoyed it, i should of got myself a bottle


 
You should mate, twas well nice  and thanks again.:no1:


----------



## winno

Heres one of our newbies :2thumb::2thumb:

video-2012-04-15-18-59-28.mp4 video by winnowin - Photobucket


----------



## winno

Some pix from today
: victory:
Buster
























Arnie








Tink








Tink & Arnie








Blue and one without a name yet (name ideas are welcome)


----------



## Bradsmr

I have just built my iggy her new viv ready for when she gets a bit bigger and also the fact i have broke the door on her current one :blush:, its L=6ft H=5ft D=2ft, i am just unsure about how much lighting and heat i will need only having 4ft vivs in the past. I am wanting to go down the arcadia T5 route for the uv but there is that many options i am getting lost. any help would be much appreciated..
Cheers all


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bradsmr said:


> I have just built my iggy her new viv ready for when she gets a bit bigger and also the fact i have broke the door on her current one :blush:, its L=6ft H=5ft D=2ft, i am just unsure about how much lighting and heat i will need only having 4ft vivs in the past. I am wanting to go down the arcadia T5 route for the uv but there is that many options i am getting lost. any help would be much appreciated..
> Cheers all


 
I would drop arcadiajohn a message he is likley to be able to advise better than anyone here, but I would opt for a T5 on a reflector too, providing your iggy can get close enough to the recomended distance of the tube.


----------



## Bradsmr

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I would drop arcadiajohn a message he is likley to be able to advise better than anyone here, but I would opt for a T5 on a reflector too, providing your iggy can get close enough to the recomended distance of the tube.


Arcadiajhohn! even the name sounds promising haha, ok i will give his a message, another thing was is it normal for a iggy to sneeze? its mainly after i have sprayed her/cage what i do quite often due to her fear of the water bowl:lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bradsmr said:


> Arcadiajhohn! even the name sounds promising haha, ok i will give his a message, another thing was is it normal for a iggy to sneeze? its mainly after i have sprayed her/cage what i do quite often due to her fear of the water bowl:lol2:


John is the man! and very intelligent about alot of things and animals, he is usually kicking around the lighting threads advising and helping peeps (very friendly too).

I am assuming you mean snalting, which sounds like a sneeze and the liquid stuff that comes out the nostrils making an iguana owners life hell havign to clean if off the glass and cage decor, and yeah completely normal (you will see some kind of white stuff appear on the glass) which to summarise is excess salt, this is there way of getting rid of it, this method acting like a second pair of kidneys, if you type it into google you will probs get some better explanations  and what to look out for with proper sneezing.

Hope that helps


----------



## BUMP2010

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I would drop arcadiajohn a message he is likley to be able to advise better than anyone here, but I would opt for a T5 on a reflector too, providing your iggy can get close enough to the recomended distance of the tube.


Yes agreed i use Arcadia D3 MVL at 160w or 2x 100w and T5 tubes, you will not go wrong with the new Arcadia lighting but do read the recommended distances between rep and bulb / tube.:2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

BUMP2010 said:


> Yes agreed i use D3 MVL at 160w or 2x 100w and T5 tubes, you will not go wrong with the new Arcadia lighting but do read the recommended distances between rep and bulb / tube.:2thumb:


Those T5s are awesome, I seen some amazing changes in Albys behavior when I introduced it for the first time, I have one sat here for the water dragons too, (I have there enclosure flat packed) just havent built it yet because it will be easier when we move and build it then, but I am not likley to use the T8s again for iguanas after this, I might for my geckos though


----------



## Bradsmr

Salazare Slytherin said:


> John is the man! and very intelligent about alot of things and animals, he is usually kicking around the lighting threads advising and helping peeps (very friendly too).
> 
> I am assuming you mean snalting, which sounds like a sneeze and the liquid stuff that comes out the nostrils making an iguana owners life hell havign to clean if off the glass and cage decor, and yeah completely normal (you will see some kind of white stuff appear on the glass) which to summarise is excess salt, this is there way of getting rid of it, this method acting like a second pair of kidneys, if you type it into google you will probs get some better explanations  and what to look out for with proper sneezing.
> 
> Hope that helps


Yeh that sounds like it, was supprised when it first happened i had not read about it anywhere. everyday with this little critter is a learning experiance


----------



## Bradsmr

BUMP2010 said:


> Yes agreed i use Arcadia D3 MVL at 160w or 2x 100w and T5 tubes, you will not go wrong with the new Arcadia lighting but do read the recommended distances between rep and bulb / tube.:2thumb:


i use a D3 mvl for basking spot now, but for this bigger viv Do u think one or 2 t5 tubes?


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Hi,

Well this is weird as I have just finished writing a feature on the same subject yesterday???? Spooky.

Anyway don't panic this can now easily be done! You are correct to assume that T5 is the way to go! It is the only light source powerful enough to drive energy down to the usual resting and basking areas. 

As we all know UV decreases in power massively the further from the tube the light has to travel! This is why reflectors are so essential, by capturing all of the light from the top and sides of the lamp and placing down onto the illuminated areas. 

High output T5 is revolutionary! These energy efficient lamps produce 2-3 times more light and Uv than a T8 so that's means tripple the effective range. So for lighting a viv that's five feet high we need to be creative. 

Personally I would use an AHS for heat, then I would use a twin T5 system.

The usual fitting advice remains the same! Fit in the corner between the roof and the front plate above the door with the reflector. Use one 54w D3+ lamp offset into the hot end. Then measure four inches behind the first lamp and four inches offset into the cool end and use a 54w D3 6% lamp behind it. This will give you a very powerful basking area in the hot end and trailing off into shade in the cool area along with a wide spread of light.

These lamps are more powerful than a M.V lamp but over a much wider area which means that the photo-gradient is much easier for the animal to use.

You could include a 160w D3 basking lamp in the hot area as "supllimemtary" lighting just for a couple of hours a day to provide heat, light and concentrated UV.

Then it's up to you to create an environment in which the Igg can self regulate it's own exposure, tall branches and hiding places are all very required.

Id love to see pictures of this one!!!

NEVER fit any lighting vertically in the enclosure as so many Igg keepers seem to do abroad!! It is so dangerous to thier sensative eyes.

Happy to help further if required

John




Bradsmr said:


> I have just built my iggy her new viv ready for when she gets a bit bigger and also the fact i have broke the door on her current one :blush:, its L=6ft H=5ft D=2ft, i am just unsure about how much lighting and heat i will need only having 4ft vivs in the past. I am wanting to go down the arcadia T5 route for the uv but there is that many options i am getting lost. any help would be much appreciated..
> Cheers all


----------



## BUMP2010

Bradsmr said:


> i use a D3 mvl for basking spot now, but for this bigger viv Do u think one or 2 t5 tubes?


What size is the larger Viv? in our 6x3x3 viv i have (1) 160w MVL D3 and (1) 54w 46" T5 D3+ 12% UVB. :welcome:


----------



## BUMP2010

BUMP2010 said:


> What size is the larger Viv? in our 6x3x3 viv i have (1) 160w MVL D3 and (1) 54w 46" T5 D3+ 12% UVB. :welcome:


Thought i would add a couple of thoughts to the above.
Hope this helps in our 6x3x3 viv i have (1) 160w MVL D3 basking lamp and (1) 54w 46" T5 D3+ 12% UVB. 

In the basking end there are large logs placed to let the Cuclura get to within 40cm of bulb if he wants to. in the cooler end i have built in a food shelf that covers an aria of the viv = to half i,e 3x3ft or 90x90cm the food is placed at the viv back and as John said the tube is at the front above the doors angled and reflected down this is approx 40cm above the shelf.

All this gives the Rhino three choices he can bask very hot or cooler by laying on the substrate, if he wants it a little cooler but moor UV then he lays on the shelf under the T5 Tube, or really cool he can go under the food platform and rest away from all the lights in the cool, by doing this i have created not two but three different heat and light  gradient's in the viv and added an extra 9 square foot of floor,but do remember these are rock Iguana's and they tend to like it hot.

One thing i would like to add is air quality in the viv's as you all will no when you open the doors to most vivs the air seems hot and stagnant, for this purpose i fit all of our Iguana vivs with 6 fans in each these are all fitted outside the viv at the back set in a vertical line of three per end and in the top half approx 40cm in from the ends set 50cm apart, they run on a 20 function timers and come on for 20 mins every hour this keeps the air nice and fresh for our Iguana's, I no the last bit is not about lighting but well worth thinking about.


----------



## G.R/Trooper

Thought it was time to show off Gammon again and let you know he is handfeeding now. Woop woop!










Peace out.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

G.R/Trooper said:


> Thought it was time to show off Gammon again and let you know he is handfeeding now. Woop woop!
> 
> image
> 
> Peace out.


Where the hell are you these days?
Nice pic mate, he is looking good


----------



## BUMP2010

G.R/Trooper said:


> Thought it was time to show off Gammon again and let you know he is handfeeding now. Woop woop!
> 
> image
> 
> Peace out.



Nice looking Cuclura fella how long have you had him:no1:


----------



## Bradsmr

Arcadiajohn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well this is weird as I have just finished writing a feature on the same subject yesterday???? Spooky.
> 
> Anyway don't panic this can now easily be done! You are correct to assume that T5 is the way to go! It is the only light source powerful enough to drive energy down to the usual resting and basking areas.
> 
> As we all know UV decreases in power massively the further from the tube the light has to travel! This is why reflectors are so essential, by capturing all of the light from the top and sides of the lamp and placing down onto the illuminated areas.
> 
> High output T5 is revolutionary! These energy efficient lamps produce 2-3 times more light and Uv than a T8 so that's means tripple the effective range. So for lighting a viv that's five feet high we need to be creative.
> 
> Personally I would use an AHS for heat, then I would use a twin T5 system.
> 
> The usual fitting advice remains the same! Fit in the corner between the roof and the front plate above the door with the reflector. Use one 54w D3+ lamp offset into the hot end. Then measure four inches behind the first lamp and four inches offset into the cool end and use a 54w D3 6% lamp behind it. This will give you a very powerful basking area in the hot end and trailing off into shade in the cool area along with a wide spread of light.
> 
> These lamps are more powerful than a M.V lamp but over a much wider area which means that the photo-gradient is much easier for the animal to use.
> 
> You could include a 160w D3 basking lamp in the hot area as "supllimemtary" lighting just for a couple of hours a day to provide heat, light and concentrated UV.
> 
> Then it's up to you to create an environment in which the Igg can self regulate it's own exposure, tall branches and hiding places are all very required.
> 
> Id love to see pictures of this one!!!
> 
> NEVER fit any lighting vertically in the enclosure as so many Igg keepers seem to do abroad!! It is so dangerous to thier sensative eyes.
> 
> Happy to help further if required
> 
> John


Hi,
thanks for the quick reply, very helpfull.
I have never used a AHS before would you use it for overall viv temp or the the heat in the basking spot?

And when you offset the tubes you keep them more towards to front angled slightly into the center?

Thanks again


----------



## Bradsmr

BUMP2010 said:


> Thought i would add a couple of thoughts to the above.
> Hope this helps in our 6x3x3 viv i have (1) 160w MVL D3 basking lamp and (1) 54w 46" T5 D3+ 12% UVB.
> 
> In the basking end there are large logs placed to let the Cuclura get to within 40cm of bulb if he wants to. in the cooler end i have built in a food shelf that covers an aria of the viv = to half i,e 3x3ft or 90x90cm the food is placed at the viv back and as John said the tube is at the front above the doors angled and reflected down this is approx 40cm above the shelf.
> 
> All this gives the Rhino three choices he can bask very hot or cooler by laying on the substrate, if he wants it a little cooler but moor UV then he lays on the shelf under the T5 Tube, or really cool he can go under the food platform and rest away from all the lights in the cool, by doing this i have created not two but three different heat and light gradient's in the viv and added an extra 9 square foot of floor,but do remember these are rock Iguana's and they tend to like it hot.
> 
> One thing i would like to add is air quality in the viv's as you all will no when you open the doors to most vivs the air seems hot and stagnant, for this purpose i fit all of our Iguana vivs with 6 fans in each these are all fitted outside the viv at the back set in a vertical line of three per end and in the top half approx 40cm in from the ends set 50cm apart, they run on a 20 function timers and come on for 20 mins every hour this keeps the air nice and fresh for our Iguana's, I no the last bit is not about lighting but well worth thinking about.


Hello,
the big viv is L=6 H=5 D=2, thanks for the tips :2thumb:
I have done something very similar with the fans in my current viv, i have set up i system that feeds in fresh air and starts a humidifier shortly after keeping it nice and fresh inside, makes all the differance with the stale smell.


----------



## G.R/Trooper

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Where the hell are you these days?
> Nice pic mate, he is looking good


Busy setting up shop mate, consumes all my time =( Thanks man, how you been?



BUMP2010 said:


> Nice looking Cuclura fella how long have you had him:no1:


Thanks, he came to me in Feb 2012 after spending years staring at him in the local repshop. Just never had the money to buy one before =( Anyone know of a female on sale around the country?


----------



## G.R/Trooper

Bradsmr said:


> Hi,
> thanks for the quick reply, very helpfull.
> I have never used a AHS before would you use it for overall viv temp or the the heat in the basking spot?
> 
> And when you offset the tubes you keep them more towards to front angled slightly into the center?
> 
> Thanks again


In my Cyclura enclosureI use a Thermotube (purchased from fastlec) for the general heating and put it on a pulse stat. It's a 6ft long tube heater and works great. Then for the the basking spots i added 2 100w reflectors creating a square shape in a corner and it send it up to as much as 120f. The tube stops short of the total length of the viv so he has temps ranging from 120f down to 75f in the enclosure. My UVB is a 54w 12% T5 on a reflector and it's mounted on the top plinth. ArcadiaJohn is meant to be visiting at some point to test the UVB for me, nudge nudge John.


----------



## BUMP2010

G.R/Trooper said:


> Busy setting up shop mate, consumes all my time =( Thanks man, how you been?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, he came to me in Feb 2012 after spending years staring at him in the local repshop. Just never had the money to buy one before =( Anyone know of a female on sale around the country?


Was the shop lost world?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

G.R/Trooper said:


> Busy setting up shop mate, consumes all my time =( Thanks man, how you been?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, he came to me in Feb 2012 after spending years staring at him in the local repshop. Just never had the money to buy one before =( Anyone know of a female on sale around the country?


Nice one mate  I have not been too bad, and yeah I can imagine.
How is that MHD project your working on?


----------



## tippypilot

Salazare Slytherin said:


> there has been a few iguana threads, they normally go down the pan at somepoint due to someone comming on saying omfg what are you doing, or a nurotic arguing that they are fine to eat meat, and funny enough the arguments are normally started over diet.
> 
> or someone owning one for maybey a week and questioning long term members who have had the nice and healthy for years and years.
> 
> crazy eh some people just never grow up.


 alright i finally got my iggy nice red with a green belly and blueish head lol,she was in with 2 others previously and one was male and she seems to be pregnant! any help with what to look out for as your the man in the know!
thanks mate!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

tippypilot said:


> alright i finally got my iggy nice red with a green belly and blueish head lol,she was in with 2 others previously and one was male and she seems to be pregnant! any help with what to look out for as your the man in the know!
> thanks mate!


Hey mate

I don't know a great deal about females and cycling tbh I have been researching alot and there is still not many clear answers some questions are easily answerd some tend to always get missed, I am expiriencing my first female for the first time and I am stressed right out with it, (woman always complicate things lmao) my advice is to set her up a nesting box of top soil and sand mix and feed calcium rich foods and as much as she can eat, that as far as I can give you, an xray is always a good idea after she has droped to make sure she hasn't held onto any or there is a mishapen egg, as far as I know it only takes one to be retained and it could be disasterous for them, so that is what I will be doing.

For the nesting box I used a deep storage container, but she swelled right up and looking back now I wish I made it bigger, she is using it and digging alot so thats why I haven't changed it but I will know for next time.

^^speak to BUMP2010 above he knows a bit about females.
This is a massive learning curve for me, the best part of my expirience and iguanas is with males.: victory:


----------



## tippypilot

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Hey mate
> 
> I don't know a great deal about females tbh, I am expiriencing my first female for the first time and I am stressed right out with it mate, my advice is to set her up a nesting box of top soil and sand mix and feed calcium rich foods and as much as she can eat, that as far as I can give you, an xray is always a good idea after she has droped to make sure she hasn't held onto any or there is a mishapen egg, as far as I know it only takes one to be retained and it could be disasterous for them, so that is what I will be doing.
> 
> ^^speak to BUMP2010 above he knows a bit about females.
> This is a massive learning curve for me, the best part of my expirience and iguanas is with males.: victory:


 oh right ok cheers im looking at xrays to confirm it all, and with nesting box have checked online and will sort that out was not expecting a pregnant female as its my first iggy lol been thrown in at the deep end wil upload some pics off set up as it looks preety cool lol 
thanks


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

tippypilot said:


> oh right ok cheers im looking at xrays to confirm it all, and with nesting box have checked online and will sort that out was not expecting a pregnant female as its my first iggy lol been thrown in at the deep end wil upload some pics off set up as it looks preety cool lol
> thanks


 
That was me too I nearly had a heart attack when I found out my Albus was actually a female, what made it worse is he was showing typical male breeding behavior back in November and even displaying slight colours of orange, then I had some thoughts on her being a female after she hit the 18 month mark around and I had a expirienced friend come round and confirm it and the next thing I knew she was carrying a boat load of eggs.:bash:, lol but be prepared (as you probs already know) as far as I know they can do this every year or skip some years and it just happening out of the blue, they don't need to be mated.

Something has changed greatly down the line somewhere, it was usually males people ended up with, the last year or two more keepers have ended up with females than males?

Its a learning curve for us


----------



## G.R/Trooper

BUMP2010 said:


> Was the shop lost world?


It was indeed, you local to it? 



Salazare Slytherin said:


> Nice one mate  I have not been too bad, and yeah I can imagine.
> How is that MHD project your working on?


The thermotube went in today for the MHD enclosure. Still need to finish a bit of grouting and get the runners and doors on, then we good to go. One i change the entrance doors over ofc so I can move the Rhiggy viv cos it's blocking the MHD viv atm! lol

Hows Albus?


----------



## BUMP2010

G.R/Trooper said:


> It was indeed, you local to it?
> 
> 
> 
> The thermotube went in today for the MHD enclosure. Still need to finish a bit of grouting and get the runners and doors on, then we good to go. One i change the entrance doors over ofc so I can move the Rhiggy viv cos it's blocking the MHD viv atm! lol
> 
> Hows Albus?


No Mate but we have his sister.:welcome: thats her in the avatar


----------



## G.R/Trooper

BUMP2010 said:


> No Mate but we have his sister.:welcome: thats her in the avatar


Ah crackin'. I'll be sure to let him know she's getting on ok. The female went quite some time ago though, how long you had her?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

G.R/Trooper said:


> It was indeed, you local to it?
> 
> 
> 
> The thermotube went in today for the MHD enclosure. Still need to finish a bit of grouting and get the runners and doors on, then we good to go. One i change the entrance doors over ofc so I can move the Rhiggy viv cos it's blocking the MHD viv atm! lol
> 
> Hows Albus?


Awesome, you should update your thread, Albus is good mate thanks for asking  

I am actually trying to find a 5- 6ft viv for sale for a soon to be new helper to the salazare family lol (its not an iggy lol), if you hear of owt give me a shout, I would build one but at the minute there is no car and I can't pick the stuff up from [email protected] to do it.


----------



## Wildryan

Well Stanley's finally settled in at his new home, he enjoys his roams around the house, although doesn't like goin back in his viv when it's time to do so, here is is in the bath








After the bath








Causing trouble 








Wondered why I couldn't feel him on my shoulder when walking up the stairs








Posing


----------



## BUMP2010

G.R/Trooper said:


> Ah crackin'. I'll be sure to let him know she's getting on ok. The female went quite some time ago though, how long you had her?



PM me, Ta.


----------



## Rthompson

You know what, I want another iggy.

As sala will know and some of you others (maybe) I've always wanted an Iguana and have always spent the time researching and seeing how rewarding it can be to have one.. but now I've had ziggy for around 6 months, it's becoming more and more apparent as to how rewarding your effort can be.

We're now at a stage where I can enter his Viv with no food involved and stroke his overly plump belly without so much as a stink eye.. I do however get one if I don't return with his food straight after


----------



## KarlHowells

*Introducing bengal cat to Shenzi...*

Just looking for a bit of advice.. posted a topic on this but any extra input would be much appreciated!

My OH is planning on getting a bengal cat within the next few weeks, now, the only problem I can see at the moment is my Iguana, tends to roam around the house.

I can see this being a bit of a clash, and just wanted any advice on introducing the two together, I certainly wont be letting the bengal out of my sight while my Iguana Shenzi is out. I know bengals are very playful and dont want it to be on the receiving end of a tail whip in the face :lol2:


----------



## G.R/Trooper

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Awesome, you should update your thread, Albus is good mate thanks for asking
> 
> I am actually trying to find a 5- 6ft viv for sale for a soon to be new helper to the salazare family lol (its not an iggy lol), if you hear of owt give me a shout, I would build one but at the minute there is no car and I can't pick the stuff up from [email protected] to do it.


Find a local timber merchants mate it's always cheaper. They cut the wood better too plus if they are in your town most of the deliver the sheets for free.



KarlHowells said:


> Just looking for a bit of advice.. posted a topic on this but any extra input would be much appreciated!
> 
> My OH is planning on getting a bengal cat within the next few weeks, now, the only problem I can see at the moment is my Iguana, tends to roam around the house.
> 
> I can see this being a bit of a clash, and just wanted any advice on introducing the two together, I certainly wont be letting the bengal out of my sight while my Iguana Shenzi is out. I know bengals are very playful and dont want it to be on the receiving end of a tail whip in the face :lol2:


I had trouble with our cat and a big CWD we had. One night the cat got a whip from the CWD and for getting too close and now they are fine together. The cat also lays next to the Rhino when he's out and they get on fine together. I have no idea how you could introduce them in a proper fashion as the two wouldnt ever meet, and shouldnt really, but if a cat is scared of something it doesnt tend to go back.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

G.R/Trooper said:


> Find a local timber merchants mate it's always cheaper. They cut the wood better too plus if they are in your town most of the deliver the sheets for free.
> 
> 
> 
> I had trouble with our cat and a big CWD we had. One night the cat got a whip from the CWD and for getting too close and now they are fine together. The cat also lays next to the Rhino when he's out and they get on fine together. I have no idea how you could introduce them in a proper fashion as the two wouldnt ever meet, and shouldnt really, but if a cat is scared of something it doesnt tend to go back.


That would be a cracking idea and much better for me, I will go on a hunt for one now, cheers dude.: victory:


----------



## BUMP2010

KarlHowells said:


> Just looking for a bit of advice.. posted a topic on this but any extra input would be much appreciated!
> 
> My OH is planning on getting a bengal cat within the next few weeks, now, the only problem I can see at the moment is my Iguana, tends to roam around the house.
> 
> I can see this being a bit of a clash, and just wanted any advice on introducing the two together, I certainly wont be letting the bengal out of my sight while my Iguana Shenzi is out. I know bengals are very playful and dont want it to be on the receiving end of a tail whip in the face :lol2:


Hi try this link i just came accross.

Cyclura Nubila (Cuban Rock Iguana) has a crush on my white cat. What Cuban Rocks like to eat…. « Chris and Ash's Adventures & Explorations of Exotic Species and Average House Cats


----------



## Rojugi

I thought my iguana was gravid, but was reabsorbing the eggs as her behaviour had calmed down and I couldn't feel any lumps in her belly.

This morning I woke up to find that she had laid a bunch of eggs and was eating one of them.

She looks like a confused skeleton but I think she'll be okay.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Certain vet receptionists REALLY get on my nerves!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rojugi

I has a eggs


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rojugi said:


> I has a eggs
> 
> image


Awesome! you should see some of the females from iguana groups lately after laying, I would say yours is looking in pretty good shape too considering.

Good luck with the beefing her back up.
She is lush.:flrt:


----------



## winno

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Certain vet receptionists REALLY get on my nerves!!!!!!!!


Yes we experianced three vets until we finally got introduced to hoylake vetinary surgery there ace.



Rojugi said:


> I has a eggs
> 
> image


 
WICKED:no1:


----------



## winno




----------



## Salazare Slytherin

winno said:


> Yes we experianced three vets until we finally got introduced to hoylake vetinary surgery there ace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WICKED:no1:


Thanks mate.
It just annoys me greatly being promised twice that someone would phone me back, they didnt and when I phoned back up they even denied speaking to me despite me telling them exacly who it was I spoke too? which I found quite bizzare tbh.

The problem being is our usual vet was away at the time, and the next nearest one after those is 3 hours away, 3 hours there and 3 hours back and that isn't even taking into consideration if they want to keep her in or whatever? and thinking ahead if she did that isnt a good trip to consider a recovery afterward.

I know I am probibly over-reacting but the principal stands the same I don't know that and time is getting on a bit now, I just simply wont be placing the care of my much loved pet into the hands of a "mistake" prone vets, which is the general attitude I got from it.

It actually annoys me greatly that if this had of been a real emergency, being messed around like that could have had a bad result over something so silly and easily prevented and yet these are supposed to be proffesionals and it wasn't as if I was expecting the world or giving instructions to build a rocket I just asked to have the exotics vet phone me back because from past expirience speaking to the nurses and receptionists you just don't get any real answers anyways and they usually pass you onto the vets.

I have used some crappy vets in the past to be honest but at least they will give you the decency of a phonecall when they say they will, or just give you a straightforward answer saying that they don't know and recomended somewhere else.

The good news is she is booked in to see our usual vet on Friday because Molly is back.
I actually haven't had anything to eat today either! so now I am off to stuff my face! big fat greacy english breakfast here I come.


----------



## Rthompson

Well it looks like she prescambled your eggs for you! 

As for vets, they really do drive me nuts, for that reason there is only one vet I know of that I can trust. It may be a little further away from the rest of them but It's worth the extra petrol to know my animals are in good hands!


----------



## gazza1591

i have looked at most of this thread over the last week and must say there are some cracking ig's on here, i really want a red ig this year i have an enclosure all ready to go for a baby ans will be building a home for life for one in the next few weeks this will be around 12 ft long 7 ft tall and 4 ft wide.

just need to locate a red now this is hard work from the looks of it have emailed every shop i can think off and none have any or can get any :-(


----------



## BUMP2010

gazza1591 said:


> i have looked at most of this thread over the last week and must say there are some cracking ig's on here, i really want a red ig this year i have an enclosure all ready to go for a baby ans will be building a home for life for one in the next few weeks this will be around 12 ft long 7 ft tall and 4 ft wide.
> 
> just need to locate a red now this is hard work from the looks of it have emailed every shop i can think off and none have any or can get any :-(


Hi I'm sure i'v seen one advertised in the Forum's for sale section take a look.:2thumb:


----------



## gazza1591

the ones that were in there have been sold :-(


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

gazza1591 said:


> the ones that were in there have been sold :-(


 
The red iguanas are not all that hard to come by tbh, you will see them for sale eventually and they are commonly kept by many thinking they are morphs I am also pretty convinced at some point this year there is at some point going to be a massive import on iguanas if it hasn't happned already like last year, but like I have said previously on this thread, the red iguana isn't a morph, it is a colour variation of the green and you usually will find as they get older they go more a rusty and gain alot of the greenish colour back, it isn't the first time peeps have been dissapointed with those iggs so I make it a habit of mentioning it where-ever I see the word "red and iguana" in the same sentence, because many peeps have ended up dissapointed about this before, but there are other areas that tend to go a more orangy rusty as they get older but I haven't seen any good examples of those in a while.


----------



## BUMP2010

gazza1591 said:


> the ones that were in there have been sold :-(


Look this guy up he's got a couple of young reds for sale.
*jurassicjungle.*

:2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

BUMP2010 said:


> Look this guy up he's got a couple of young reds for sale.
> *jurassicjungle.*
> 
> :2thumb:


He has not been on the forum since Febuary ? : victory:


----------



## Rthompson

Salazare Slytherin said:


> The red iguanas are not all that hard to come by tbh, you will see them for sale eventually and they are commonly kept by many thinking they are morphs I am also pretty convinced at some point this year there is at some point going to be a massive import on iguanas if it hasn't happned already like last year, but like I have said previously on this thread, the red iguana isn't a morph, it is a colour variation of the green and you usually will find as they get older they go more a rusty and gain alot of the greenish colour back, it isn't the first time peeps have been dissapointed with those iggs so I make it a habit of mentioning it where-ever I see the word "red and iguana" in the same sentence, because many peeps have ended up dissapointed about this before, but there are other areas that tend to go a more orangy rusty as they get older but I haven't seen any good examples of those in a while.


I am seriously hoping this years import doesn't happen..


----------



## gazza1591

sent a pm to him but no reply look like he has not been on for over 2 months


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rthompson said:


> I am seriously hoping this years import doesn't happen..


Hmmmm we haven't herd of anything but I am pretty convinced its been around this time the last few years.


----------



## BUMP2010

gazza1591 said:


> sent a pm to him but no reply look like he has not been on for over 2 months



OK fella didn't realize, was just trying to help.:welcome:


----------



## Rthompson

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Hmmmm we haven't herd of anything but I am pretty convinced its been around this time the last few years.


To the best of what I can recall it's occurred around this time for atleast the past 4-5 years. The fact that nothing has been heard so far gives me some hope


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rthompson said:


> To the best of what I can recall it's occurred around this time for atleast the past 4-5 years. The fact that nothing has been heard so far gives me some hope


 
I wouldn't run them too high yet, I will drop you a message later on mate.


----------



## gazza1591

BUMP2010 said:


> OK fella didn't realize, was just trying to help.:welcome:


no probs mate appreciate it


----------



## Rojugi

came home today to a horrendous smell - Zelda had made 2 puddles of watery, pale greenish diarrhoea that stunk out the whole room where the viv is.

I cleaned and disinfected the viv from top to bottom and let it air out with the doors removed and the window and door to the room open, but the smell is still lingering.

I'm not sure if it's a result of Zelda laying her eggs, or if she upset her stomach when she ate one of them. If she keeps making that unholy stench for more than a couple of days she's going to the vet.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rojugi said:


> came home today to a horrendous smell - Zelda had made 2 puddles of watery, pale greenish diarrhoea that stunk out the whole room where the viv is.
> 
> I cleaned and disinfected the viv from top to bottom and let it air out with the doors removed and the window and door to the room open, but the smell is still lingering.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's a result of Zelda laying her eggs, or if she upset her stomach when she ate one of them. If she keeps making that unholy stench for more than a couple of days she's going to the vet.


----------



## REPTILEDAN88

Paddy finally shedding for the first time with me.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

REPTILEDAN88 said:


> Paddy finally shedding for the first time with me.
> image
> image


 
I am not actually a fiji fan, but that second pic is pretty damn awesome.
Nice shot.


----------



## 66921

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I am not actually a fiji fan, but that second pic is pretty damn awesome.
> Nice shot.


You prefer to "rock out" right buddy?


----------



## Rthompson

I do like the fiji's and will have one at some point.. but I'm far more partial to a Rhino!!!

Stunning fiji though mate : victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

MrC4FF said:


> You prefer to "rock out" right buddy?


Ha ha thats right, , greens and cycluras.



Rthompson said:


> I do like the fiji's and will have one at some point.. but I'm far more partial to a Rhino!!!
> 
> Stunning fiji though mate : victory:


I love the cycluras, alot of the iguana family but fijis just look like over grown anoles to me, I can't get into the whoe fiji thing.
They are pretty cheeky looking things I have to give them that.


----------



## BUMP2010

Rojugi said:


> came home today to a horrendous smell - Zelda had made 2 puddles of watery, pale greenish diarrhoea that stunk out the whole room where the viv is.
> 
> I cleaned and disinfected the viv from top to bottom and let it air out with the doors removed and the window and door to the room open, but the smell is still lingering.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's a result of Zelda laying her eggs, or if she upset her stomach when she ate one of them. If she keeps making that unholy stench for more than a couple of days she's going to the vet.


In my experience Females go through a stage similar to this after laying a large clutch of eggs like your has, it takes a hell of a lot out of them, remember most of what they have eaten wile gravid goes to nourish her eggs and not her body and i would think she went off of her food at least a week before laying, put all this together and you have an exhausted girl.

Must say that i have never seen any of my iguana's ( Rhino's or Green's ) past and present eating one of there own eggs, still we learn, i would think what she has passed is a combination what she has eaten i,e the egg plus some food and what ever was left over in her gut from laying the eggs, and another important point, do remember this we are blessed with two ways of discharging our wast matter but iguana's only have one vent to do the job with so thing will seem what they are not if you get my gist.

Keep her on a diet of easy to digest leaves of the best quality, Rocket Dandy Lion, and cress are just a few ideas, and feed small amounts 5/6 times a day this will give her a chance to digest, do not feed fruit at all this will only make her worse also keep away from things like squash at this time as they do not digest it easily at all.

I no there has been a big debate on the thread about vets but it just might be worth giving your vet a call and ask, but as you say if it keeps up especially with the smell then get her straight up there.

Hope this is some help:welcome:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

BUMP2010 said:


> In my experience Females go through a stage similar to this after laying a large clutch of eggs like your has, it takes a hell of a lot out of them, remember most of what they have eaten wile gravid goes to nourish her eggs and not her body and i would think she went off of her food at least a week before laying, put all this together and you have an exhausted girl.
> 
> Must say that i have never seen any of my iguana's ( Rhino's or Green's ) past and present eating one of there own eggs, still we learn, i would think what she has passed is a combination what she has eaten i,e the egg plus some food and what ever was left over in her gut from laying the eggs, and another important point, do remember this we are blessed with two ways of discharging our wast matter but iguana's only have one vent to do the job with so thing will seem what they are not if you get my gist.
> 
> Keep her on a diet of easy to digest leaves of the best quality, Rocket Dandy Lion, and cress are just a few ideas, and feed small amounts 5/6 times a day this will give her a chance to digest, do not feed fruit at all this will only make her worse also keep away from things like squash at this time as they do not digest it easily at all.
> 
> I no there has been a big debate on the thread about vets but it just might be worth giving your vet a call and ask, but as you say if it keeps up especially with the smell then get her straight up there.
> 
> Hope this is some help:welcome:


Someone mentioned to me a while ago when I was asking questions too that they can eat the eggs after dropping.. maybe it is there way of an attempt to replensih lost nutrients?


----------



## BUMP2010

*Re: Iguanas*



gazza1591 said:


> no probs mate appreciate it


Hi Fella There is a pair for sale on reptile trader this is the ref:RT37908. no harm in looking.:welcome:


----------



## larner

After hunting about for weeks trying to think of a suitable way of decorating my iguana's viv, i've come up with an idea.
as some of you already know, the enclosure is complete and the iguana lives inside, but all the walls in the cupboard are white, i want to paint/draw some tree's and branches on the walls, but cant find any paint suitable to use while the iguana is still in the enclosure.
so could i use these?
BEROL COLOUR BROAD ASSORTED COLOURS X 12 NEW | eBay
i know their only felt pens but do could they work?
or would the humidity make the drawings run?
or does the ink contain anything dangerous to the iguana?

I'm not going to be colouring the whole enclosure as its huge, but like i said, I want to draw some tree's and branches around the place.
so....????


----------



## larner

And if them pens wouldnt work due to high humidity, what about permanent pens like this....
SHARPIE Fine Point - Permanent Marker Pens x12 | eBay


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

no idea on any of those, but I would just remove the iguana to a temporary enclosure while you were working on it  it is much safer all around that way: victory:.


----------



## larner

Salazare Slytherin said:


> no idea on any of those, but I would just remove the iguana to a temporary enclosure while you were working on it  it is much safer all around that way: victory:.


I was planning to take him out while i do it, but i dont have any other enclosure to put him, he's a big lump (4 years old)
so i was planning to get it done fairly quick while he has a run around the house for an hour or so.
when he comes out, he normally stays out about an hour then makes his way back to his enclosure, so i planned to get it done in that time.
think they'll work? and be safe?


----------



## larner

I got a few vivs in my house, which i used to home snakes in, their 4ft long which he'll be ok in for a few hours, but i dont want to leave him in it for a few days, it aint big enough for him.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

larner said:


> I got a few vivs in my house, which i used to home snakes in, their 4ft long which he'll be ok in for a few hours, but i dont want to leave him in it for a few days, it aint big enough for him.


 
A few days won't kill him if you set him up a basking spot in one of them and give him some free roam too, this is what you call "positve" stress because in the end it is going to be much better for him.

I think weighing out the factor often raised in the habitat section, leaving the viv completely empty for 48 hours if your gonna do some painiting drawing or whatever is the way to go, I would much rather stick my iguana into a smaller enclosure than run a higher risk of something else which I wouldn't know what would happen, if that makes sense, that is just what I would do, he might go grumpy on you for a few days but in the long run I think he would appreciate it and I think you could do a proper job doing it that way but if your gonna put him into a smaller cage temporarily you mayaswell do it all properly with paint etc


----------



## larner

Salazare Slytherin said:


> A few days won't kill him if you set him up a basking spot in one of them and give him some free roam too, this is what you call "positve" stress because in the end it is going to be much better for him.
> 
> I think weighing out the factor often raised in the habitat section, leaving the viv completely empty for 48 hours if your gonna do some painiting drawing or whatever is the way to go, I would much rather stick my iguana into a smaller enclosure than run a higher risk of something else which I wouldn't know what would happen, if that makes sense, that is just what I would do, he might go grumpy on you for a few days but in the long run I think he would appreciate it and I think you could do a proper job doing it that way but if your gonna put him into a smaller cage temporarily you mayaswell do it all properly with paint etc


suppose it makes sence :2thumb:
as for him going grumpy, there is no chance at all, he's the best iguana i have ever owned, he comes out and just sits on my lap and lets me cut his nails whenever i want, has not got 1 bit of aggression in him, so laid back its unreal, he even walks around my bedroom with my dog and pays it no attention at all. really is a great iguana.
I just want to make his enclosure the best i can, he must get bored looking at white walls, so i want to give him a change.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

larner said:


> suppose it makes sence :2thumb:
> as for him going grumpy, there is no chance at all, he's the best iguana i have ever owned, he comes out and just sits on my lap and lets me cut his nails whenever i want, has not got 1 bit of aggression in him, so laid back its unreal, he even walks around my bedroom with my dog and pays it no attention at all. really is a great iguana.
> I just want to make his enclosure the best i can, he must get bored looking at white walls, so i want to give him a change.


 
lucky you mate  I have only ever had one iguana like that, no taming at all needed etc lol.

Just remember when doing the walls, nature is your best friend  I have a fake rock background on mine  and I varnished cocofiber onto the back of it partly to retain humidity, and I bomparded plants all over albys cage 
she absaloutely loves it.


----------



## larner

Yeah i been hunting for a fake background, but i cant find anywhere that will make me 1 the size i need, and then there is the price of it as well.
thats why i want to just design 1 myself and draw/paint some tree's and branches all over it.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

larner said:


> Yeah i been hunting for a fake background, but i cant find anywhere that will make me 1 the size i need, and then there is the price of it as well.
> thats why i want to just design 1 myself and draw/paint some tree's and branches all over it.


 
Well I used a boat load of expanding foam mate, spray it on, spray some water onto it to help it expand, mess it up and spread it out evenly, paint it and varnish it 

: victory:


----------



## BUMP2010

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Well I used a boat load of expanding foam mate, spray it on, spray some water onto it to help it expand, mess it up and spread it out evenly, paint it and varnish it
> 
> : victory:


_

There's nothing like a good boat load mate!!:2thumb:
_


----------



## friend to all that bite

i just got my first iggy picked up today she is so cute


----------



## sunnysideup

friend to all that bite said:


> i just got my first iggy picked up today she is so cute


Congratulations :2thumb: Can i ask where you got it from i can't find one anywhere. I did contact a reptile store who messed me about for a week they've now said they won't have in stock for another week :2wallbang:


----------



## friend to all that bite

sunnysideup said:


> Congratulations :2thumb: Can i ask where you got it from i can't find one anywhere. I did contact a reptile store who messed me about for a week they've now said they won't have in stock for another week :2wallbang:


this one i found on here shes about 7yrs old big girl to picked her up today about 1 oclock and im yet to put her in the viv lol


----------



## friend to all that bite

she is so cool she already bit my girlfriends son so she got off to a great start with me lol 
but shes so tame she waked behind me all day everywhere i went she came and she seems to like her new viv still got a lot to do on it should be done by sunday


----------



## BUMP2010

friend to all that bite said:


> image
> 
> she is so cool she already bit my girlfriends son so she got off to a great start with me lol
> but shes so tame she waked behind me all day everywhere i went she came and she seems to like her new viv still got a lot to do on it should be done by sunday



Did you get her from the forum? and dose she have a regenerated tail?


----------



## friend to all that bite

yes and yes why


----------



## spencer206

My new baby Green Iguana. Hes very curious little guy when I put his food in he comes up to my hand and investigates. 





































His cage

3x3x6


----------



## BUMP2010

*Re: Iguanas*



friend to all that bite said:


> yes and yes why



Saw one for sale that fit's her description @ 70 quid that's all:2thumb:


----------



## friend to all that bite

BUMP2010 said:


> Saw one for sale that fit's her description @ 70 quid that's all:2thumb:


yeah shes the one got her for 60 tho shes so tame its funny


----------



## REPTILEDAN88




----------



## sunnysideup

What a beauty :flrt::flrt:


----------



## sunnysideup

Marco my new little Iggy
























:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Crownan

Variety of shots of my girl on my Facebook reptile page ('Like' it if ya want) 

Iguana | Facebook


----------



## BUMP2010

*Re: Iguanas*

_*Well we can only hope:cheers::cheers::cheers:



























*_


----------



## patterson1980

BUMP2010 said:


> _*Well we can only hope:cheers::cheers::cheers:
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> *_


fingers crossed put me dwn for one if it happens:mf_dribble:


----------



## BoaBurmCorn!

whats the best diet for iguanas and how often do they need feeding


----------



## Rthompson

The best diet is a heavily researched, massively varied vegetarian diet.

I would suggest putting alot of effort into researching such things before even considering posession of an Iguana.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

BoaBurmCorn! said:


> whats the best diet for iguanas and how often do they need feeding


 
Higher calcium over phosphorus, minimise oxolates, minimise goitrogens, balance out with vitamin A.

Follow the Green Iguana Society basic food chart ontil you gain more info.
Diet and nutrition is complex and each keeper is likley to do it differently, stating a way to do it is likley to start unessacery confliction and arguments.
I try to feed at least 5 types of green per feed, a herb, a flower, and grated veggys like parsnip and squash, everything else gets mixed in.


----------



## patterson1980

BoaBurmCorn! said:


> whats the best diet for iguanas and how often do they need feeding


mine are fed everytime their bowl is emptied. wide range of diff greens fruit once week, i have 2 and them alone cost alot to feed so dont jump in to anything on a whim:2thumb:


----------



## BUMP2010

Rthompson said:


> The best diet is a heavily researched, massively varied vegetarian diet.
> 
> I would suggest putting alot of effort into researching such things before even considering posession of an Iguana.


And once you think you have done your research just do it again and then again to make sure you understand what an Iguana requires, BUT DO NOT PURCHASE ONE UNTIL YOU ARE SURE OF THERE DIETARY needs and the reasons / science behind it all.:2thumb:


----------



## BUMP2010

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Higher calcium over phosphorus, minimise oxolates, minimise goitrogens, balance out with vitamin A.
> 
> Follow the Green Iguana Society basic food chart ontil you gain more info.
> Diet and nutrition is complex and each keeper is likley to do it differently, stating a way to do it is likley to start unessacery confliction and arguments.
> I try to feed at least 5 types of green per feed, a herb, a flower, and grated veggys like parsnip and squash, everything else gets mixed in.


New you could not resist this one fella GO ON give it your best:lol2:
Cheers K.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

BUMP2010 said:


> New you could not resist this one fella GO ON give it your best:lol2:
> Cheers K.


fortunately today my keyboard is broken, have a guess why?:whistling2:
I am using the on screen one lol


----------



## DavieB

Goblin has cheered up a bit season appears to be over, eating well agian. wont let me play diablo 3 in peace though lol


----------



## Rthompson

Gave him his first free roam of the front room, was a pain in the arse to get him back though!

Behind the TV









Exploring away!

















Found something tall!









Radiator, too slippery DAMNIT!









But I can climb the wall paper.. PEEKA BOO!









It then took a good 15 minutes and some food bribing to get him back in the vivarium without startling him.


----------



## BUMP2010

Rthompson said:


> Gave him his first free roam of the front room, was a pain in the arse to get him back though!
> 
> Behind the TV
> image
> 
> Exploring away!
> image
> image
> 
> Found something tall!
> image
> 
> Radiator, too slippery DAMNIT!
> image
> 
> But I can climb the wall paper.. PEEKA BOO!
> image
> 
> It then took a good 15 minutes and some food bribing to get him back in the vivarium without startling him.


Just a couple of pictures of the most laid back Iguana i have ever come across, our large Male Deago.









Looking Cool:no1:









"O" It's all to much trouble :lol2:


----------



## ReptileWoman

My iguana bowser is possibly the most spoilt little f**ker around. He gets his own way all the time, with me anyway, if he wants me to carry him around on his favorite log he gets it... if he wants to eat all the salad he can handle he gets it!

but he is a sweetie, he is really calm and is like a baby... but jesus who would have known the size of his poops! and he waits to be out his tank to do it because god forbid should he poop in his precious tank!

he ADORES spring greens and he is looking more beautiful every day.


----------



## BUMP2010

ReptileWoman said:


> My iguana bowser is possibly the most spoilt little f**ker around. He gets his own way all the time, with me anyway, if he wants me to carry him around on his favorite log he gets it... if he wants to eat all the salad he can handle he gets it!
> 
> but he is a sweetie, he is really calm and is like a baby... but jesus who would have known the size of his poops! and he waits to be out his tank to do it because god forbid should he poop in his precious tank!
> 
> he ADORES spring greens and he is looking more beautiful every day.
> 
> image


_*Not to sure about all the fuss he gets but must say it's a superb picture of the lad.*_:2thumb:


----------



## Rthompson

Green Iguana Care - Housing, Diet and Handling | That Reptile Blog

Sigh...


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rthompson said:


> Green Iguana Care - Housing, Diet and Handling | That Reptile Blog
> 
> Sigh...


Yup,

Albus has enjoyed a full day out in the sun today, if that isn't benefical I dunno what is! The water dragons had a fantastic time out there too.

Our garden is basicly a sun trap so we get warm temps even on a morning in this weather, probibly the only good thing living here so we had a good day.


How is your little one doing mate?


----------



## Rthompson

Well, the dietary advisement to eat meal worms 3 times a week bugged me big time... ha

He's doing well, I've been letting him roam the living room a little bit more, unfortunately I can't see him reaching the stage to be able to go outside this year, but hopefully next year he'll be massively larger and easier to hold onto and take outside, just far too difficult to catch at the moment.

He's having another little growth spurt at the moment so that beautiful podgy belly I've been working so hard on is non existent while he's stretching length ways haha ^_^

Did Albus ditch the eggs without an issue?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rthompson said:


> Well, the dietary advisement to eat meal worms 3 times a week bugged me big time... ha
> 
> He's doing well, I've been letting him roam the living room a little bit more, unfortunately I can't see him reaching the stage to be able to go outside this year, but hopefully next year he'll be massively larger and easier to hold onto and take outside, just far too difficult to catch at the moment.
> 
> He's having another little growth spurt at the moment so that beautiful podgy belly I've been working so hard on is non existent while he's stretching length ways haha ^_^
> 
> Did Albus ditch the eggs without an issue?


Yeah mate she did was an expirience! although I have had laptop issues so haven't really been able to update, my keyboard stopped working, along with a virus that wiped out all my pics videos and scientific papers I bought so I am pretty annoyed with that, I did make back up copies though but on a memory stick and one of the kids took that to school by complete accident and wiped it.:devil:

It is completely my own fault though, I am retreiving all I am able too, so hopefully I can send you the piccys soon.

The live food and animal protein issue really gets on my nerves it is just pure ignorance and laziness to assume that this is right and also very very silly, you don't need to be an "expert" to gain some basic info on the biology of the Green iggy, they are definately 100% herbivores as I mentioned on a post earlier, their whole digestion system is designed to digest plants, they have a stomach similar to a cow, would you feed meat to a cow? I know you wouldn't but that rant is meant for future reference.

It isn't hard to find the info peeps require, heck even someone considering an iggy a week ago who messaged me was able to find this out.

Great to hear your little one is doing so well! keep up the good work.


----------



## Rthompson

Damn that sucks, hopefully recovery is successful and we get some pics!

Glad to hear she got through it alright, gravid iguanas is one of those nerve racking nail biting experiences you never like to hear about! haha

As for the article, take a look at the comments made, the first was me.. look at his smart arse response.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rthompson said:


> Damn that sucks, hopefully recovery is successful and we get some pics!
> 
> Glad to hear she got through it alright, gravid iguanas is one of those nerve racking nail biting experiences you never like to hear about! haha
> 
> As for the article, take a look at the comments made, the first was me.. look at his smart arse response.


 
I replied mate, whether it is accepted or not is different but this was my reply.

I am very sorry but the green iguana is definately 100% a herbivore lizard, the gut flora in their gut is designed to digest cellulose (fiber) something humans can't.

They are hindgut fermentors which means their entire digestion is desgined to digest plant proteins, they require a rich caclium and fiber diet, the only reason an iguana will eat live food is as a one off freak occurence of oppurtunism, if an iguana came across a bit of droped sausage roll they would devour it as an act of oppourtunism, this doesn't make it a right thing to feed inadequate husbandry or a terrotorial form of behavior, they get all the nutrients and moisture they require from the plant eating diet.

I have personally cared for iguanas suffering from renal failure or gout, and MBD whether that be by feeding crickets or pinkie mice the outcome can be the same and is easily avoided, you don't need to be an "expert" to find the information and take in the basics of their biology, nutritional deficenciys is something that will happen by feeding a part or full live food diet and is easily avoided and prevented.

Herpteologists beleive that they extract 40% of the energy from their foods which makes it even more important to pay attention to what your feeding, if those nutritional needs are not being met! it is a ticking time bomb!

I use the considerd to be best vet in the UK aswell as have friends out there studying and researching wild iguanas at the minute, the beleif that iguanas eat live food is based entirely on as a bi - product of them eating foilage but a reminder is needed, captive iguanas certainly don't live as long as what captive iggys do and this is likley a contributing factor, their are pleanty of papers and documents around of proffesionals supporting this idea, the live food issue is far outdated.

I really strongly urge you to do some more reading into this, you will be suprised at just how far information on the green iguana has progressed since.
Many thanks 
Dixon


----------



## Rthompson

Knew I could count on you ^_^


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rthompson said:


> Knew I could count on you ^_^


 

I doubt anything we say will make that much of a difference, if peeps beleive that they eat live food they will feed it regardless of what people say, even if they get away with it for however many years, the only way they will learn is when something goes wrong!

My aunt used to feed pinkie mice to her iggys at her rescue many years ago but in fairness the net wasn't around then and nor was the books! and even if they were they recomended it, have a guess of what most of them died from?

I don't deny I fed pinkies to them too when I used to help her but I was still learning then, both her and my dads opinions conflicted greatly, but I just enjoyed helping out back then, so I am probibly as guilty as the res, but that built the foundation of my expirience with this and I have learn't a great and massive deal since, there isnt a day I don't research the nutriton of foods I am feeding.

I actually have a picture somewhere of an MBD iguana fed animal protein and the effects are quite visible, I will send you it when I get a chance


----------



## Rthompson

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I doubt anything we say will make that much of a difference, if peeps beleive that they eat live food they will feed it regardless of what people say, even if they get away with it for however many years, the only way they will learn is when something goes wrong!
> 
> My aunt used to feed pinkie mice to her iggys at her rescue many years ago but in fairness the net wasn't around then and nor was the books! and even if they were they recomended it, have a guess of what most of them died from?
> 
> I don't deny I fed pinkies to them too when I used to help her but I was still learning then, both her and my dads opinions conflicted greatly, but I just enjoyed helping out back then, so I am probibly as guilty as the res, but that built the foundation of my expirience with this and I have learn't a great and massive deal since, there isnt a day I don't research the nutriton of foods I am feeding.
> 
> I actually have a picture somewhere of an MBD iguana fed animal protein and the effects are quite visible, I will send you it when I get a chance


At the end of the day, it wasn't out of ignorance that you were feeding them pinkie mice, it was a lack of available information accompanied with a lack of experience.

But any keeper worth their salt should put the research in, it is available now and there is very little excuse for it, it's a shame I don't work with any of these magazines, I'd love to get one hell of an article out 

Please do send me them when you get a chance


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rthompson said:


> At the end of the day, it wasn't out of ignorance that you were feeding them pinkie mice, it was a lack of available information accompanied with a lack of experience.
> 
> But any keeper worth their salt should put the research in, it is available now and there is very little excuse for it, it's a shame I don't work with any of these magazines, I'd love to get one hell of an article out
> 
> Please do send me them when you get a chance


Nah mate I was ignorant, lazy, and very young and feel very guilty knowing what I have done, I accept that and can admit that, I actually don't care what other people think because no-one can make me feel any worse about myself than myself, but I do know that I can trust my current routine.

This is what I mean when peeps often say oh I am "expirienced with such ansd such" if you only ever do right! that isn't expirience, that makes you perferct! I say the things I do for a reason.

What is important now is what happens now, and like I said the only thing in my expirience that will make a difference is sadly if something goes wrong with those who feed livefood, although their is likley to be a few who will be willing to look more into it (go for it) don't just take such and such's word for it, arm yourselves with the knowledge.

Unfortunately iguanas are strong and can last ages fed inadeqaute diets, when MBD creeeps up it sometimes happens right under the owners nose and they don't even relise.

But thanks for the reasurance.


----------



## Rthompson

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Nah mate I was ignorant, lazy, and very young and feel very guilty knowing what I have done, I accept that and can admit that, I actually don't care what other people think because no-one can make me feel any worse about myself than myself, but I do know that I can trust my current routine.
> 
> This is what I mean when peeps often say oh I am "expirienced with such ansd such" if you only ever do right! that isn't expirience, that makes you perferct! I say the things I do for a reason.
> 
> What is important now is what happens now, and like I said the only thing in my expirience that will make a difference is sadly if something goes wrong with those who feed livefood, although their is likley to be a few who will be willing to look more into it (go for it) don't just take such and such's word for it, arm yourselves with the knowledge.
> 
> Unfortunately iguanas are strong and can last ages fed inadeqaute diets, when MBD creeeps up it sometimes happens right under the owners nose and they don't even relise.
> 
> But thanks for the reasurance.


Well even if that is the case, providing you've learned from the mistakes then something good came from it. :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rthompson said:


> Well even if that is the case, providing you've learned from the mistakes then something good came from it. :2thumb:


 
Yeah mate, as ginnerone once said, expirience is only worth it if you learn from it.:2thumb:


----------



## Rthompson

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Yeah mate, as ginnerone once said, expirience is only worth it if you learn from it.:2thumb:


Absolutely, mistakes create experience, and are probably the most educating thing any man / woman can accomplish in their lives.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rthompson said:


> Absolutely, mistakes create experience, and are probably the most educating thing any man / woman can accomplish in their lives.


Sorry didn't reply sooner, went to a reptile meet tonight was pretty good too.


----------



## Miichu

so my BF just bought him a naw green iguana so cute not much bigger then my hand :flrt:

the first he had died tho really sad so I letted him buy a new one but only if it was green xD :2thumb:


----------



## BUMP2010

Watch this you lot!!

The Caterpillars and the Blue Iguana.avi - YouTube

And all in the wild?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

BUMP2010 said:


> Watch this you lot!!
> 
> The Caterpillars and the Blue Iguana.avi - YouTube
> 
> And all in the wild?


I can't see the video on this little thing I am using, but I have read a few times blue iggys have been observed eating slow moving insects occasionally like catterpillars, not directly going out of there way to hunt its stated though? most likley an act of hunger and oppurtunism.

I would love to go to grand cayman though and see them out there, they nearly got wiped out only a few years ago, it would be nice to see these chaps get back up in some good numbers.


----------



## BUMP2010

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I can't see the video on this little thing I am using, but I have read a few times blue iggys have been observed eating slow moving insects occasionally like catterpillars, not directly going out of there way to hunt its stated though? most likley an act of hunger and oppurtunism.
> 
> I would love to go to grand cayman though and see them out there, they nearly got wiped out only a few years ago, it would be nice to see these chaps get back up in some good numbers.



Iguana's All for one and one for all!!!!!!!!!!. 

Night


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

BUMP2010 said:


> Iguana's All for one and one for all!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
That is not true at all! look at the spiny tail!


----------



## BUMP2010

Salazare Slytherin said:


> That is not true at all! look at the spiny tail!


What is so different? The only one's that really stick out from the crowd are the Galapagos island Marine Iguana.

Quote


*Diet
*According to some sources (Van Devender, in Burghardt and Rand, 1982; Wynn, 1990; Obst, 1988) youngsters in the wild were found to be primarily insectivorous, evolving into more herbivorous habits as adults. They are opportunistic feeders, however, with some study specimens found to steal birds trapped in mist nets. According to some sources (Fitch, Iverson, 1982; Zimmerman and Tracy, 1989), _Ctenosauras_ are completely herbivorous. Most find that their adult spiny iguanas do best on a primarily herbivorous diet, similar to the _Uromastyx_ in captivity (95% plant matter, 5% animal matter).
 Start youngsters off on a varied diet of crickets, mealworms and pinks, moving up in prey size as the lizard grows. Plant matter can include the Green Iguana Salad (see my Iguana Care and Socialization document for recipe and food items), plus additional fruits, leaves and flowers. Gut-load invertebrates before feeding out. Plant matter can be offered daily, with animal matter offered in very small amounts with every meal or slightly larger amounts 3-4 times a week.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

BUMP2010 said:


> What is so different? The only one's that really stick out from the crowd are the Galapagos island Marine Iguana.
> 
> Quote
> 
> 
> *Diet*
> According to some sources (Van Devender, in Burghardt and Rand, 1982; Wynn, 1990; Obst, 1988) youngsters in the wild were found to be primarily insectivorous, evolving into more herbivorous habits as adults. They are opportunistic feeders, however, with some study specimens found to steal birds trapped in mist nets. According to some sources (Fitch, Iverson, 1982; Zimmerman and Tracy, 1989), _Ctenosauras_ are completely herbivorous. Most find that their adult spiny iguanas do best on a primarily herbivorous diet, similar to the _Uromastyx_ in captivity (95% plant matter, 5% animal matter).
> Start youngsters off on a varied diet of crickets, mealworms and pinks, moving up in prey size as the lizard grows. Plant matter can include the Green Iguana Salad (see my Iguana Care and Socialization document for recipe and food items), plus additional fruits, leaves and flowers. Gut-load invertebrates before feeding out. Plant matter can be offered daily, with animal matter offered in very small amounts with every meal or slightly larger amounts 3-4 times a week.


 
There is a vast range of differences! the iguanid family is a very big family of lizards ranging from a range of habitats, all stomach analysis performed on _iguana iguana _to the most recent has been a strict vegetarian diet with only 2 showing they consumed snails or snail eggs I can't quite remember off the top of my head, and even then it was beleived to have been completely by accident, out of 30 odd iguanas that is pretty convincing considering the ecology they live in.

Then another of 18 iguanas showed they were all eating plant matter.
And then again after that!

You simply can't compare a hindgut fermentor to an omnivore there are mass differences in the digestive systems.

In effect you can't compare an anole to a desert iguana? 

Every animal is individual and should be treated as such! if people want to feed animal proteins nothing I or anyone else say will change their minds ontil something goes wrong, but the information is quite freely availible and it is just ignorance on the topic to even go against the facts, the only difference is the time scale of what there is a very high chance of happening.

I have never read a paper anywhere that states the blue iguana is a complete vegetarian, but I have read papers on the green iguana which states they are! along with the stomach analysis performed, which makes the anology that "iguanas one and one for all just totally and utterly rediculed to compare them as all the same.

*1.* van Marken Lichtenbelt. Optimal foraging of a herbivorous lizard, I. iguana. 1993
*2.* Rand et al. The diet of a generalized folivore: Iguana iguana in Panama. 1990
*3.* Youth, Howard (2005), "Florida's Creeping Crawlers", Zoogoer 20 (3)
*4.* Melissa Kaplan. Plants Consumed by Iguanas in the Wild, 2002
*5.* Censky, Ellen (December 27, 1998), "Rafting Iguanas and a Job in Storrs", Article (The New York Times)
*6.* Animal Protein Effects On Iguanas (Iguana iguana)

Why are people not understanding this?

The fact is so little is known about the green iguana diets, but all the analysis done on the stomach contents of wild iguanas on a number of occasions, research and even anatomy and biology is shouting out herbivore, if people can't see that it truly is concerning.

Iguanas that will readily eat meat can be explained away in a number of ways, one off freak occurence of oppurtunism (the wild is no haven to any animal, it is a hard life filled with disease and parasites, I also am pretty sure a wild iguana has died from eating the wrong thing.

Territory, or husbandry issue which if your feeding meat most certainly is a husbandry issue in itself, in captivity they will eat what you put in front of them because hunger gets the better of them.

All these peeps, Jen swoford, Adam Britton,vosjoli, james hatfeild, F. frye, R.M smith the conservation programmes, have put more time and research into these animals than we will ever hope to acheive, being that through hindgut fermentation it is beleiived they extract only 30-40% of the energy they get, so it should be even more important to pay particular attention to what is being pumped into your iguana, this is how vitamin deficencys happen, this is how MBD starts, malnoursihment, along with a whole host of other problems gout, and renal failure whcih all too often is put down to animal protein diets, iof this happens, it is your fault and not anyone elses, even those that don't beleive in a varied diet still acknolwedge they are herbivores.

Sorry out of the entire family of iguanids you simply can't say that, not all of their bodys and stomachs are the same.

Anywhos I give up trying to explain this, I have explained it hundreds of times already and yet people are still blissfully ignorant on this topic, so I will say feed it if you like but see what outcome it brings.


----------



## Rthompson

So, the other day I moved my guy over to a new and slightly larger enclosure now the CWD's were rehomed, which is fine.. unfortunately because I had to grab him due to him being a little pain in the bum, he's now rather aggravated by my presence, so we're back to square one in the taming department. So on a brighter note I decided to take some pictures of him, just to show off how well he's growing and that his nice podgy belly is returning.


















He is able to get a little closer to the UV than I would like, but it's been knocked down to a 6% to reduce any risks so I can leave him to settle in, moving it at this stage would do far more harm than good.


----------



## 66921

Rthompson said:


> So, the other day I moved my guy over to a new and slightly larger enclosure now the CWD's were rehomed, which is fine.. unfortunately because I had to grab him due to him being a little pain in the bum, he's now rather aggravated by my presence, so we're back to square one in the taming department. So on a brighter note I decided to take some pictures of him, just to show off how well he's growing and that his nice podgy belly is returning.
> 
> image
> image
> 
> He is able to get a little closer to the UV than I would like, but it's been knocked down to a 6% to reduce any risks so I can leave him to settle in, moving it at this stage would do far more harm than good.


Nice big boy you got there!

You don't need to worry about him getting close to that UV tube. You really can't get enough UV in a viv right now no matter how close he is! Aslong as he can move away if he wants there is no problem! I have 1 6% and 1 12% t5 tubes and Ziggy is forever climbing the cables to get close!


----------



## Eggblahhh

My Red Male, George. For the wire problem, i drilled some holes in the back of the viv where the UV light sits, and fed the cable through them so there is no wire for him to grab at all.


----------



## pinball

*Substrate help????*

I started reading this thread days ago on my iphone and am only up to page171 looking for as much info as i can find as i'm picking up my 2 year old rhino iggy on monday.:flrt:

Have got a 9x3x4 viv with arcadia d3 t5 and controllers, and 150w basking light on a dimmer stat and having read conflicting opinions on his temps and humidity would like to know whats best?

The other question i have is substrate, every rhino i've seen has bark chippings as substrate, will he/she eat this and get impaction?

Want to have everything perfect by the time i have to pick him up:2thumb:


----------



## BUMP2010

pinball said:


> I started reading this thread days ago on my iphone and am only up to page171 looking for as much info as i can find as i'm picking up my 2 year old rhino iggy on monday.:flrt:
> 
> Have got a 9x3x4 viv with arcadia d3 t5 and controllers, and 150w basking light on a dimmer stat and having read conflicting opinions on his temps and humidity would like to know whats best?
> 
> The other question i have is substrate, every rhino i've seen has bark chippings as substrate, will he/she eat this and get impaction?
> 
> Want to have everything perfect by the time i have to pick him up:2thumb:


Will get back to you tomorrow:no1:


----------



## 66921

pinball said:


> I started reading this thread days ago on my iphone and am only up to page171 looking for as much info as i can find as i'm picking up my 2 year old rhino iggy on monday.:flrt:
> 
> Have got a 9x3x4 viv with arcadia d3 t5 and controllers, and 150w basking light on a dimmer stat and having read conflicting opinions on his temps and humidity would like to know whats best?
> 
> The other question i have is substrate, every rhino i've seen has bark chippings as substrate, will he/she eat this and get impaction?
> 
> Want to have everything perfect by the time i have to pick him up:2thumb:


Don't worry about impaction. It's a damn stupid myth!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

MrC4FF said:


> Don't worry about impaction. It's a damn stupid myth!


LOL.:no1:


----------



## BUMP2010

MrC4FF said:


> Don't worry about impaction. It's a damn stupid myth!



Well it is where Rhino's are concerned have you ever seen one have a S--T it's very large & loose:lol2:


----------



## pinball

BUMP2010 said:


> Well it is where Rhino's are concerned have you ever seen one have a S--T it's very large & loose:lol2:


Oh no, what have i let myself in for lol


----------



## BUMP2010

*Re:Cyclura*



pinball said:


> Oh no, what have i let myself in for lol


No Worries fella will talk soon don't worry they are superb and great fun to be around I no we have four of the buggers and been keeping them for years: victory:


----------



## pinball

*made it !!!!*

Finally made it to end of thread, some interesting reading and a few laughs too,
Can't wait to pick up new baby on monday,S**t and all lol, he/she already got a name 'Dio' :2thumb:


----------



## Rthompson

Well, I figured out that part of the aggression I was now seeing from Ziggy, wasn't entirely aimed at me. The Beardie has been sitting around all grumpy and not eating the past couple of days, in a complete oversight it suddenly dawned on me that I've moved the Iguana into the same room, and that the Bearded dragon's tank faces the Iguanas head on, literally one sat on the desk infront of me, the other behind me.

Seems I was a bit slow for it to dawn on me, put the beardie and his tank on top of the Iguanas so they can't see each other and they are both fairly well back to normal, he's eating, bright and colourful again and the Iguana is semi-tolerating my presence in the tank once more, this finally gave me the opportunity to put the water tank back in and install the filter as it was before. Still going to require some slow re-taming, but I'm fairly more confident that I haven't done too much damage now.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Alby really attacked the mustard greens today too, she just looked at me as if to say "well they were mine anyways" lol. there is absaloutely nothing left but one or two leaves.:whistling2:


----------



## BUMP2010

*The passing of a Dimond, our Gem*

This message is in Respect for our our Fijian female who passed today at the tender age of two years, in my 56+ years on the planet I have never come across an Iguana with so much love and kindness.

R.I.P GEM YOU WILL BE SORELY MISSED 


















Rest well.


----------



## Rthompson

Very sorry to hear that mate, do you know what caused it?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

That sucks big style mate! 
sorry to hear that.


----------



## patterson1980

BUMP2010 said:


> This message is in Respect for our our Fijian female who passed today at the tender age of two years, in my 56+ years on the planet I have never come across an Iguana with so much love and kindness.
> 
> R.I.P GEM YOU WILL BE SORELY MISSED
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Rest well.


aww mate sorry to hear


----------



## buddylouis

Still keeping an eye on the thread, just been really busy recently, so not had much time on here, hope all are well. Decided to give my girl her own room yesterday, had a change around upstairs and free'd up one of the front bedrooms which has now become pheobe's new home, no parrots, dogs or other animals to pester her anymore. She was happily sat in the front window watching the world go by and me setting everything up in her new room yesterday, lol. Hopefully she'll settle into her new surroundings quickly, sure she will. Managed to break her T5 UV tube in the process, something had to go wrong and trust it to be a long bank holiday weekend, ordered a new one, hopefully it won't take to long to arrive. Good job i kept the old lighting system to use whilst waiting for a new T5 tube, anyways thats where i am at the moment, lol.


----------



## BUMP2010

*Re:Cyclura in P R K*

Well on a brighter note they have published this picture of Bump our youngest Rhino in this month's P R K he was only 12 weeks when this was taken.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

buddylouis said:


> Still keeping an eye on the thread, just been really busy recently, so not had much time on here, hope all are well. Decided to give my girl her own room yesterday, had a change around upstairs and free'd up one of the front bedrooms which has now become pheobe's new home, no parrots, dogs or other animals to pester her anymore. She was happily sat in the front window watching the world go by and me setting everything up in her new room yesterday, lol. Hopefully she'll settle into her new surroundings quickly, sure she will. Managed to break her T5 UV tube in the process, something had to go wrong and trust it to be a long bank holiday weekend, ordered a new one, hopefully it won't take to long to arrive. Good job i kept the old lighting system to use whilst waiting for a new T5 tube, anyways thats where i am at the moment, lol.


 
Welcome back, bet pheobe is happy now.:2thumb:
Alby broke her first T5 tube not long back, but I relised thats because I was trying to place it into an impossible possition at the front where she can easily reach if she wants too, so the second one I bought I moved to the center and attatched the reflector ontil I can figure out how I am going to imprivise.: victory:


----------



## Rthompson

So I've been fiddling with Ziggy's diet the past couple of days, namely more in a sense of volume as oppose to what's in it.

Usually he's had 2-3 bowls a day (rather small bowls) and I've stopped supplying it when he's stopped eating, (When the bowls still have half the food left in them).

The other day I felt it was probably time to start increasing the diet as I had become a little concerned that the reason he was stopping after 2/3 bowls was that this was the routine he had become accustom too when he was younger and knew that there probably wasn't more coming afterwards (there would have been had he essentially wanted it)

So I decided to introduce a far larger bowl, about three times the size of the last one, fill it and see how it goes. He's been destroying a good 2 or 3 bowls of that a day to, for a 1 year old he's probably consuming a good £3's worth of goods a day so I think it's time to start growing more stuff ^_^

It's quite interesting to see how he's ended up in that routine of 3 bowls a day though, over the past 2 days though he seems to have gone into a growth spurt (which may well be linked to the increased diet) his belly is humongous and podgy again (I'll get some pictures cause he looks great!) and well.. more food equals significantly larger 'presents' ha.

But yes.. there's my update for you


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rthompson said:


> So I've been fiddling with Ziggy's diet the past couple of days, namely more in a sense of volume as oppose to what's in it.
> 
> Usually he's had 2-3 bowls a day (rather small bowls) and I've stopped supplying it when he's stopped eating, (When the bowls still have half the food left in them).
> 
> The other day I felt it was probably time to start increasing the diet as I had become a little concerned that the reason he was stopping after 2/3 bowls was that this was the routine he had become accustom too when he was younger and knew that there probably wasn't more coming afterwards (there would have been had he essentially wanted it)
> 
> So I decided to introduce a far larger bowl, about three times the size of the last one, fill it and see how it goes. He's been destroying a good 2 or 3 bowls of that a day to, for a 1 year old he's probably consuming a good £3's worth of goods a day so I think it's time to start growing more stuff ^_^
> 
> It's quite interesting to see how he's ended up in that routine of 3 bowls a day though, over the past 2 days though he seems to have gone into a growth spurt (which may well be linked to the increased diet) his belly is humongous and podgy again (I'll get some pictures cause he looks great!) and well.. more food equals significantly larger 'presents' ha.
> 
> But yes.. there's my update for you


Quite amazing isn't it?
I don't beleive in this half a cup full of this and half a cup full of that a day nonesense, seen it too many times with small iguanas, they are often bloated, small, and the spikes tend to be flat, (something that isn't often seen in wild iguanas) it is not at all normal. My iggy has access to food all the time, I give her a bowl of food, hang up leaves around her enclosure to stimulate and enrich her, and more often than not there is a herb pot somewhere in there too, if not it tends to be a tray of flowers.

When she is out roaming and the back door is open she goes outside and eats whatever she wants, it is afterall hers and she is the only real one who knows what she wants, whether I bought it or grow it, they can eat probibly 4x the amount of that if they really wanted too also.

The way I feed my iguana is I cut food up into very small peices, it is easier on her digestive system and she can extract more nutrients that way too.

Here is a pic of her behind some of her flowrers, she had just demolished 4 trays of mustard previously.
Guess how long they lasted?









and obviously this pic some have already seen too


----------



## Rthompson

Not very long I'm guessing haha.

Aye I shred pretty much anything that goes into his bowl, I do scatter a few whole leaves around the enclosure and then I'll stick a couple of herbs around the walls / holes in the branches for him to hunt down, he seems to enjoy it.

Hopefully this time next year he'll be big enough to start wondering outside without too much risk and by then I aim to have a similar situation of plants and flowers in the flower beds for him to attack as and when he wants


----------



## pinball

*New arrival*









Dio came home today :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rthompson said:


> Not very long I'm guessing haha.
> 
> Aye I shred pretty much anything that goes into his bowl, I do scatter a few whole leaves around the enclosure and then I'll stick a couple of herbs around the walls / holes in the branches for him to hunt down, he seems to enjoy it.
> 
> Hopefully this time next year he'll be big enough to start wondering outside without too much risk and by then I aim to have a similar situation of plants and flowers in the flower beds for him to attack as and when he wants


 
This is what I am hoping to do when I move, we will have a bigger garden, I had hoped by now it would have been done but with delays on the housebuild its set back these plans and I am not sure if I will get it done this year, but I intend to build her an outdoor cage, simply because I don't like or trust the harnesses as I have already said, I basicly want to bompard the inside of the outside cage with anything and everything that is edible, and I might even grow a tree inside of it for her too, been looking into some of them, and then it is just maintaining it once or twice a year.

I want a pond but I am actually not allowed to do that due to something that is under the garden, some kind of water recycle thingy mabob.

All in all it could probibly be done for around £150-200 from some prices I have been getting, this is why I am frustrated about not being able to move ontil augist either.:devil:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

pinball said:


> image]image[/URL]
> Dio came home today :2thumb:


image didn't work? lol.
photobucket?


----------



## pinball




----------



## pinball

*Got it*

Second time lucky lol.... Still learning how to use iPhone, only had it... Erm months:blush:


----------



## pinball

*Question?*

Probably a really silly question with a simple answer...
150w basking bulb with dimming stat, when it reaches temperture the bulb just stays on and doesn't dim/brighten back up, Is this norml or should i be using a differant bulb?

Both beardie's lamps dim and brighten on the stat, is it just because iggy viv so much bigger?
:whistling2:


----------



## Rthompson

Salazare Slytherin said:


> This is what I am hoping to do when I move, we will have a bigger garden, I had hoped by now it would have been done but with delays on the housebuild its set back these plans and I am not sure if I will get it done this year, but I intend to build her an outdoor cage, simply because I don't like or trust the harnesses as I have already said, I basicly want to bompard the inside of the outside cage with anything and everything that is edible, and I might even grow a tree inside of it for her too, been looking into some of them, and then it is just maintaining it once or twice a year.
> 
> I want a pond but I am actually not allowed to do that due to something that is under the garden, some kind of water recycle thingy mabob.
> 
> All in all it could probibly be done for around £150-200 from some prices I have been getting, this is why I am frustrated about not being able to move ontil augist either.:devil:


Aye, I've been pricing up building a fairly large and collapsible mesh cage for him to hang around in the summers, that way I can essentially leave him out there during the day and not have to worry, I'm the same and don't want to use harnesses, not just that I don't trust them but I really don't like the idea of him being so restricted, he's outside and he'll want to have a wander, relax and find the best spot in the cage he isn't going to want to be restricted to a circular meter or so area to where I've attached the other end of the harness to! 



pinball said:


> Probably a really silly question with a simple answer...
> 150w basking bulb with dimming stat, when it reaches temperture the bulb just stays on and doesn't dim/brighten back up, Is this norml or should i be using a differant bulb?
> 
> Both beardie's lamps dim and brighten on the stat, is it just because iggy viv so much bigger?
> :whistling2:


It may take some playing around with the thermostat, it may also be a case of the bulb at max capacity is achieving a fairly accurate temperature and isn't needed to be dimmed.


----------



## pinball

Thank you RThompson, temps are all stable so will leave alone... Don't fix it if it ain't broke an all that. Don't want to mess about in there while Dio settling in, especially after seeing the mess the little sweetie made of the guy's hand in the reptile shop, although to be fair i've been in his viv this morning to feed and clean up toilet's and he sat and watched even when scoop went under his tail....


----------



## BUMP2010

pinball said:


> Probably a really silly question with a simple answer...
> 150w basking bulb with dimming stat, when it reaches temperture the bulb just stays on and doesn't dim/brighten back up, Is this norml or should i be using a differant bulb?
> 
> Both beardie's lamps dim and brighten on the stat, is it just because iggy viv so much bigger?
> :whistling2:



Is it a mercury vapour lamp? I no they do not work with a dimming stat but never tried to use that combo so not sure what the result would be.

Se you got the little rhino, looks around the 2 year mark, did you get the viv tiled before you got him home.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

BUMP2010 said:


> Is it a mercury vapour lamp? I no they do not work with a dimming stat but never tried to use that combo so not sure what the result would be.
> 
> Se you got the little rhino, looks around the 2 year mark, did you get the viv tiled before you got him home.


I remember when looking into upgrading my lizards lighting I was looking into MVB's I bought one and haven't even botherd using it (keep it as a spare you never know), I sent a message to bothrops and I recall he said that they couldn't be statted, and then I read that they don't often do well in humidity either hence I went more toward the new T5 tubes for my iguana.



Rthompson said:


> Aye, I've been pricing up building a fairly large and collapsible mesh cage for him to hang around in the summers, that way I can essentially leave him out there during the day and not have to worry, I'm the same and don't want to use harnesses, not just that I don't trust them but I really don't like the idea of him being so restricted, he's outside and he'll want to have a wander, relax and find the best spot in the cage he isn't going to want to be restricted to a circular meter or so area to where I've attached the other end of the harness to!
> 
> 
> 
> It may take some playing around with the thermostat, it may also be a case of the bulb at max capacity is achieving a fairly accurate temperature and isn't needed to be dimmed.


 
Yeah, someone was selling a bird aivary locally a while ago too, was about £70 and it was massive! pretty annoyed because I wanted it but haven't anywhere to put it in this :censor: hole lol.


----------



## pinball

BUMP2010 said:


> Is it a mercury vapour lamp? I no they do not work with a dimming stat but never tried to use that combo so not sure what the result would be.
> 
> Se you got the little rhino, looks around the 2 year mark, did you get the viv tiled before you got him home.


Paperwork say's October 2010, so nearly 2 years. Viv is all tiled and shelf in and tiled. Next challenge is getting tame and finding out if girl or boy lol.

It's not mercury lamp, got basking lamp and dimmer, with arcadia T5 uvb on a timer. Need to get humidity a bit higher, but again differing opinions say different levels so am aiming for 60%.


----------



## Rthompson

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Yeah, someone was selling a bird aivary locally a while ago too, was about £70 and it was massive! pretty annoyed because I wanted it but haven't anywhere to put it in this :censor: hole lol.


Hmm... I hadn't considered an aviary until now, may be able to pick one up for silly pennies in the local classifieds : victory:


----------



## Rthompson

Also as I mentioned he seemed to be going into a growth spurt, well I'm hoping those of you with the keener eyes can see the massive differences in just a couple of days ^_^

From This:









To This:


----------



## Dakotalondon

Rthompson said:


> Also as I mentioned he seemed to be going into a growth spurt, well I'm hoping those of you with the keener eyes can see the massive differences in just a couple of days ^_^
> 
> From This:
> image
> 
> To This:
> image



:2thumb: sweet, I havnt read through all these pages lol but he looks stunning what size set up have you got ? Iv just started to design one :]


----------



## winno

Here's a quick pix of Tink and Arnie sitting on there back ground heater










:2thumb:


----------



## Dakotalondon

winno said:


> Here's a quick pix of Tink and Arnie sitting on there back ground heater
> 
> image
> 
> :2thumb:



awwhh , :2thumb: love the names aswel !


----------



## winno

Dakotalondon said:


> awwhh , :2thumb: love the names aswel !


Ill let the misses no, she's in charge of naming lol.


----------



## buddylouis

New T5 tube arrived this morning after breaking the last one moving the viv upstairs the other day, back on proper lighting and the difference between the old lighting and new is insane, you really notice the difference when you have to go back to the old T8 lights, so glad the new tube arrived quickly and i didn't have to wait to long.


----------



## tippypilot

*iggy taming*

my iggy is taking ages to tame but have found something that seems to work dont know why but wondered if anyone else was the same when fill up the bath and put in after a good swim then sitting on cork floating island will let me pick up stroke hold with no struggling and biting etc so far really good


----------



## Rthompson

Ziggy enjoying his lunch.


----------



## BUMP2010

Rthompson said:


> Ziggy enjoying his lunch.
> 
> image



The weed is bigger than him.:2thumb:


----------



## Rthompson

Haha, yeah he decided to start off with the length of basil I gave him that day (Not surprising as he loves it)


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

LOL, he is so tiny!
he has definately grown on though.


----------



## Rthompson

I don't actually think the picture does his size much justice ^_^ he is however only a year old so still a tiny thing.. but he's certainly starting to go through some spurts.. he won't be my 'little' ziggy for much longer haha


----------



## BUMP2010

Salazare Slytherin said:


> LOL, he is so tiny!
> he has definately grown on though.



You spoke to pinball?


----------



## Rthompson

Also while I'm here...

As Salazare is aware, I've been doing a fair amount of research into the Green Iguana, not just for my own purposes but also for the purposes of others, initially this started off as a research endeavour into the biology of the animal in order to better understand the ongoing issue with animal protein in the diets, however this quickly expanded into a full document in relation to their ecology and captive husbandry alongside the biology of the animal itself.

The article / document itself is essentially complete and has been published to my care site (Still under construction)

http://robsreptilepage.rthompsonit....and Captive Husbandry of the Green Iguana.pdf

For the more experienced keepers, your input in these situations is invaluable, so if you take a read and see anything that could be added, please don't hesitate.

The information in that document is based off of my own research, alongside what I've learnt from other sources and keepers (Credited appropriately), I'm confident in my information but naturally an additional pair of eyes is always a useful tool.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

BUMP2010 said:


> You spoke to pinball?


pinball? no I haven't? 
Should I have?: victory:


----------



## Guest

Why is it there a lot of IT geeks keep reptiles and normally the larger ones?


----------



## BUMP2010

Rthompson said:


> Also while I'm here...
> 
> As Salazare is aware, I've been doing a fair amount of research into the Green Iguana, not just for my own purposes but also for the purposes of others, initially this started off as a research endeavour into the biology of the animal in order to better understand the ongoing issue with animal protein in the diets, however this quickly expanded into a full document in relation to their ecology and captive husbandry alongside the biology of the animal itself.
> 
> The article / document itself is essentially complete and has been published to my care site (Still under construction)
> 
> http://robsreptilepage.rthompsonit.co.uk/Downloads/Articles/Biology,%20Ecology%20and%20Captive%20Husbandry%20of%20the%20Green%20Iguana.pdf
> 
> For the more experienced keepers, your input in these situations is invaluable, so if you take a read and see anything that could be added, please don't hesitate.
> 
> The information in that document is based off of my own research, alongside what I've learnt from other sources and keepers (Credited appropriately), I'm confident in my information but naturally an additional pair of eyes is always a useful tool.


Pray do tell how long have you been keeping Iguanas? and how many years of that has been hands on? :lol2:

Just scanned then website........................


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rthompson said:


> Also while I'm here...
> 
> As Salazare is aware, I've been doing a fair amount of research into the Green Iguana, not just for my own purposes but also for the purposes of others, initially this started off as a research endeavour into the biology of the animal in order to better understand the ongoing issue with animal protein in the diets, however this quickly expanded into a full document in relation to their ecology and captive husbandry alongside the biology of the animal itself.
> 
> The article / document itself is essentially complete and has been published to my care site (Still under construction)
> 
> http://robsreptilepage.rthompsonit.co.uk/Downloads/Articles/Biology,%20Ecology%20and%20Captive%20Husbandry%20of%20the%20Green%20Iguana.pdf
> 
> For the more experienced keepers, your input in these situations is invaluable, so if you take a read and see anything that could be added, please don't hesitate.
> 
> The information in that document is based off of my own research, alongside what I've learnt from other sources and keepers (Credited appropriately), I'm confident in my information but naturally an additional pair of eyes is always a useful tool.


 
Had a quick read of it but haven't read it all, looks good and pretty informative, there is still lots we may discuss and suggest with you yet  not in a bad way though, just some additional things that might be worth looking into or adding but totally subjective and at your discretion.:2thumb:

References are also good


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Jaggers said:


> Why is it there a lot of IT geeks keep reptiles and normally the larger ones?


 
Speaking for yourself eh mate  lol.


----------



## Rthompson

Jaggers said:


> Why is it there a lot of IT geeks keep reptiles and normally the larger ones?


:lol2:



BUMP2010 said:


> Pray do tell how long have you been keeping Iguanas? and how many years of that has been hands on? :lol2:
> 
> Just scanned then website........................


In all honesty, my hands on experience with the Iguana is very limited, my current is my first and he's a year old, That is why I have been hard at work researching appropriately prior to writing anything like this before now, in essence the document may be written by me, but the information is sourced from far more reliable and credible keepers and documents.



Salazare Slytherin said:


> Had a quick read of it but haven't read it all, looks good and pretty informative, there is still lots we may discuss and suggest with you yet  not in a bad way though, just some additional things that might be worth looking into or adding but totally subjective and at your discretion.:2thumb:
> 
> References are also good


Absolutely, I'm not naive enough to think that just with my current research I know everything, that would just be arrogant which is why I've brought it forward to a wider audience, I'm confident that the combination of more experienced keepers can input with credible and reliable information : victory:

The information in that file is not sealed and can be ever changed / followed up, so suggestions should certainly not be limited!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rthompson said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> In all honesty, my hands on experience with the Iguana is very limited, my current is my first and he's a year old, That is why I have been hard at work researching appropriately prior to writing anything like this before now, in essence the document may be written by me, but the information is sourced from far more reliable and credible keepers and documents.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely, I'm not naive enough to think that just with my current research I know everything, that would just be arrogant which is why I've brought it forward to a wider audience, I'm confident that the combination of more experienced keepers can input with credible and reliable information : victory:
> 
> The information in that file is not sealed and can be ever changed / followed up, so suggestions should certainly not be limited!


 
Nothing wrong with putting a collection of work together, based on your research and the conclusions they came from, I know you well enough so I will be blunt but don't take it negatively, but giving the title of the work you have done (which is good for starting) there is some myths that might need addressing, I think this is one of the problems encounterd with providing factual information and relating it to captivity and husbandry which is why we don't often see it, but you might want to look further into that, I will drop a message at some point when I have more time to explain what I mean.

Things I would be explaining on something like that are the functions of internal and external organs and body parts, how is there anatomy laid out, what seasonal differences do they encounter, what kind of weather patterns, what are the growth rates of iguanas, is there differences in growth rates based on enviromental ecology, these are all the kinds of facts that I would be addressing.

Without looking at google just how many people know how many teeth an iguana has?
What exacly is the function of iguana spikes ?


----------



## Guest

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Without looking at google just how many people know how many teeth an iguana has?
> What exacly is the function of iguana spikes ?


Do you?


----------



## Rthompson

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Nothing wrong with putting a collection of work together, based on your research and the conclusions they came from, I know you well enough so I will be blunt but don't take it negatively, but giving the title of the work you have done (which is good for starting) there is some myths that might need addressing, I think this is one of the problems encounterd with providing factual information and relating it to captivity and husbandry which is why we don't often see it, but you might want to look further into that, I will drop a message at some point when I have more time to explain what I mean.
> 
> Things I would be explaining on something like that are the functions of internal and external organs and body parts, how is there anatomy laid out, what seasonal differences do they encounter, what kind of weather patterns, what are the growth rates of iguanas, is there differences in growth rates based on enviromental ecology, these are all the kinds of facts that I would be addressing.
> 
> Without looking at google just how many people know how many teeth an iguana has?
> What exacly is the function of iguana spikes ?


The Anatomy / Biological side of it is something I actually really want to expand on, evidently I included the stuff relevant to the digestive system as that was where this particular document started.

As for myths, damn straight! you know full well that my primary angle in this site is to bust as many myths as possible and get down to the truth! 

Nothing is taken the wrong way, criticism and suggestion are more than welcome!

Edit: Teeth and Spikes I do know the answer too, but I removed my answer so the others can't cheat! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Jaggers said:


> Do you?


Yes.  
The spikes though I have read varying things on, to be honest I am not entirely convinced with anything I have read.



Rthompson said:


> The Anatomy / Biological side of it is something I actually really want to expand on, evidently I included the stuff relevant to the digestive system as that was where this particular document started.
> 
> Nothing is taken the wrong way, criticism and suggestion are more than welcome!


 I think its awesome, most papers I have read address these individually, putting a collection of work together I can see working pretty well.


----------



## Guest

I would say cooling for the spikes and teeth, enough to leave a small scar on my finger when it was a few month old


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rthompson said:


> The Anatomy / Biological side of it is something I actually really want to expand on, evidently I included the stuff relevant to the digestive system as that was where this particular document started.
> 
> As for myths, damn straight! you know full well that my primary angle in this site is to bust as many myths as possible and get down to the truth!
> 
> Nothing is taken the wrong way, criticism and suggestion are more than welcome!
> 
> Edit: Teeth and Spikes I do know the answer too, but I removed my answer so the others can't cheat! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
we could make a game out of something like this in the future  tbh if they dont know they are gonna check anyways.


----------



## Rthompson

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> I think its awesome, most papers I have read address these individually, putting a collection of work together I can see working pretty well.


Aye, the document itself has still not been published to the live site, it was compiled for access so that I can get input, partially for this reason.

I don't just want it to be accurate, I also want it to be conclusive and informative, as you say there are so many papers that address specific areas of the animals biology or it's wild habitat, I want it all in one place, one document for all to see with everything explained and every myth blown to bits leaving nothing but some form of conclusive truth in the mind of the reader by the end of it! ambitions.. a tad.. impossible? I don't even know that word hahaha : victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Jaggers said:


> I would say cooling for the spikes and teeth, enough to leave a small scar on my finger when it was a few month old


 
Haha  my hands are scarred and batterd all over from bites and scratches lol.


----------



## Rthompson

Salazare Slytherin said:


> we could make a game out of something like this in the future  tbh if they dont know they are gonna check anyways.


In essence, I don't actually see a problem with that.. look at it realisticly.. it effectively encourages further research


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rthompson said:


> Aye, the document itself has still not been published to the live site, it was compiled for access so that I can get input, partially for this reason.
> 
> I don't just want it to be accurate, I also want it to be conclusive and informative, as you say there are so many papers that address specific areas of the animals biology or it's wild habitat, I want it all in one place, one document for all to see with everything explained and every myth blown to bits leaving nothing but some form of conclusive truth in the mind of the reader by the end of it! ambitions.. a tad.. impossible? I don't even know that word hahaha : victory:


The ecology they live in is a whole geography topic in itself. To be honest I only looked into it more fully about a day before BUMP arrived on the thread, I only remember that because I remember welcoming him and him sending me some awesome pics.


----------



## Rthompson

Jaggers said:


> I would say cooling for the spikes and teeth, enough to leave a small scar on my finger when it was a few month old


I've been quite lucky so far, managed to avoid all injury when moving him to the other enclosure aswell! I was quite proud of this... but no doubt it'll become far riskier when he reaches adult size and is ready to be moved to the adult enclosure next year.... *Gulps*


----------



## Rthompson

Salazare Slytherin said:


> The ecology they live in is a whole geography topic in itself. To be honest I only looked into it more fully about a day before BUMP arrived on the thread, I only remember that because I remember welcoming him and him sending me some awesome pics.


Oh absolutely, when you consider the vast amount of areas they actually inhabit it can certainly be expanded on with some extra research and input :2thumb:


----------



## Guest

Rthompson said:


> I've been quite lucky so far, managed to avoid all injury when moving him to the other enclosure aswell! I was quite proud of this... but no doubt it'll become far riskier when he reaches adult size and is ready to be moved to the adult enclosure next year.... *Gulps*


Do you try and handle yours much?


----------



## Rthompson

Jaggers said:


> Do you try and handle yours much?


Try yes, but only within reasonable means of current taming progress.

I did have him to the point he would happily climb up and sit on the shoulder, however due to the enclosure move (and him playing silly buggers) I had to actively pick him up (putting us back to square one) he is taming down again now though and hopefully we'll be back to handling in the next few weeks


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rthompson said:


> Oh absolutely, when you consider the vast amount of areas they actually inhabit it can certainly be expanded on with some extra research and input :2thumb:


 
Yup, it definately has to be one of the best things I have looked into. 
Geography was my favorite subject at school though so I might just be biased.


----------



## Rthompson

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Yup, it definately has to be one of the best things I have looked into.
> Geography was my favorite subject at school though so I might just be biased.


Coincidently, it was one of my more preferred subjects as well : victory:


----------



## Guest

mine runs away whips but has stopped trying to bite me now, how ever the gf it will go to her no problem. We both feed it the same water etc etc, the only time it is happy to come to me is when its had enough time in the bath


----------



## Rthompson

I haven't started stressing him with bathing yet, that is why he's been supplied with an adequate in tank bathing area (that he fortunately uses at will).

This ones never tried to bite me outside of when I picked him up against his wishes, tail whips are minimal, if he gets concerned he just casually walks away, providing I don't follow him around the tank he'll remain perfectly happy, reassess my presence (with food usually) and then re approach to take it himself.

A Bonus however is his size, whilst he's still young (although if he did bite me it would probably hurt quite a bit) his claws aren't that long (although are sharp) and should an issue arise he's far easier to control / impair his movement (If it was necessary for a vet etc.)


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

well folks I am off! gonna browse a few more threads then going to bed.


----------



## Rthompson

Salazare Slytherin said:


> well folks I am off! gonna browse a few more threads then going to bed.


Cya dude : victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Jaggers said:


> mine runs away whips but has stopped trying to bite me now, how ever the gf it will go to her no problem. We both feed it the same water etc etc, the only time it is happy to come to me is when its had enough time in the bath


psml
try handfeeding him, bribe him with a small peice of fruit  you will soon win him over.


----------



## BUMP2010

Salazare Slytherin said:


> psml
> try handfeeding him, bribe him with a small peice of fruit  you will soon win him over.



_*Hi all I no there are quite a few of us that frequent this thread and i'm asking you all for a little help.

Most of you will no we lost our Female Fijian on the 1st of the month,( she was egg bound) well our male is missing her like made, he is just moping around and hardly eating.

We are desperately trying to find him a replacement female so if any one of you no where the is one for sale or has a female they want to sell then do let me no A,S,A,P.

Her ideal age will be around 18 months and the cash is waiting for the right animal.

Thanks in anticipation, Keith:2thumb: 
*_


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

BUMP2010 said:


> _*Hi all I no there are quite a few of us that frequent this thread and i'm asking you all for a little help.*_
> 
> _*Most of you will no we lost our Female Fijian on the 1st of the month,( she was egg bound) well our male is missing her like made, he is just moping around and hardly eating.*_
> 
> _*We are desperately trying to find him a replacement female so if any one of you no where the is one for sale or has a female they want to sell then do let me no A,S,A,P.*_
> 
> _*Her ideal age will be around 18 months and the cash is waiting for the right animal.*_
> 
> _*Thanks in anticipation, Keith:2thumb: *_


Keith find the member Nblade, he might be able to help or point you in the right direction.: victory:


----------



## BUMP2010

Salazare Slytherin said:


> psml
> try handfeeding him, bribe him with a small peice of fruit  you will soon win him over.





Salazare Slytherin said:


> Keith find the member Nblade, he might be able to help or point you in the right direction.: victory:


Hi Fella thanks for that I have sent him a PM:2thumb:


----------



## winno

BUMP2010 said:


> _*Hi all I no there are quite a few of us that frequent this thread and i'm asking you all for a little help.*_
> 
> _*Most of you will no we lost our Female Fijian on the 1st of the month,( she was egg bound) well our male is missing her like made, he is just moping around and hardly eating.*_
> 
> _*We are desperately trying to find him a replacement female so if any one of you no where the is one for sale or has a female they want to sell then do let me no A,S,A,P.*_
> 
> _*Her ideal age will be around 18 months and the cash is waiting for the right animal.*_
> 
> _*Thanks in anticipation, Keith:2thumb: *_


Hi Kieth sorry to here about your loss there mate we almost had the same thing we had to get are female induced with a vitaman injection and it thankfully worked. Hope you find one soon mate theres nothing worse than a misserable male iggy. 

I think KK chameleons have eggs due to hatch soon and as you now coldblooded in essex or croydon reptiles is a good bet for sourcing one.


----------



## BUMP2010

winno said:


> Hi Kieth sorry to here about your loss there mate we almost had the same thing we had to get are female induced with a vitaman injection and it thankfully worked. Hope you find one soon mate theres nothing worse than a misserable male iggy.
> 
> I think KK chameleons have eggs due to hatch soon and as you now coldblooded in essex or croydon reptiles is a good bet for sourcing one.



Hi Fella thanks for that I have already got Paul and James the owners of Coldblooded on it, not tryed the croydon option yet, loads of irons in fires though and emails being sent all over so fingers crossed and thanks again, but please any one who knows of a shop or someone then do let me no.

Thanks All Keith:2thumb:

PS we need a Female around 18 months.


----------



## pinball

I see why you asked about shop, sorry for your loss..
Lost world in teynham had a fiji in when i last went in for supplies, not sure how old it is etc but didn't look to small


----------



## BUMP2010

pinball said:


> I see why you asked about shop, sorry for your loss..
> Lost world in teynham had a fiji in when i last went in for supplies, not sure how old it is etc but didn't look to small


PM sent, OK will give the old boy a call thanks.


----------



## winno

our male Fiji Arnie


----------



## BUMP2010

*Re:Fijian's*



winno said:


> our male Fiji Arnie
> image


Nice looking lad you have there.:welcome:


----------



## winno

BUMP2010 said:


> Nice looking lad you have there.:welcome:


Thanks mate hows the search going


----------



## BUMP2010

*Re:Fijian's*



winno said:


> Thanks mate hows the search going



95% sure we are going to get the 3.5 year old female i told you about, will keep you up to speed on it. Cheers.:2thumb:


----------



## patterson1980

BUMP2010 said:


> Hi Fella thanks for that I have already got Paul and James the owners of Coldblooded on it, not tryed the croydon option yet, loads of irons in fires though and emails being sent all over so fingers crossed and thanks again, but please any one who knows of a shop or someone then do let me no.
> 
> Thanks All Keith:2thumb:
> 
> PS we need a Female around 18 months.


contact martin in germany he breeds them think he could get u one the right age 

Martin Reuter | Facebook

delivers straight to ur door


----------



## BUMP2010

patterson1980 said:


> contact martin in germany he breeds them think he could get u one the right age
> 
> Martin Reuter | Facebook
> 
> delivers straight to ur door



Thanks for that Fella, sent Martin a facebook massage, lets wait and see what happens now.:2thumb:


----------



## tessran2400

here is Dino my male iguana iguana 
my first reptile...was planing on starting with a crested gecko but due to incompetence family members buying an animal they dont know anything about...and me bitching about them not giving the animal what he needs
i started with something a "little" bigger then a crested gecko.
after about a 2-3 weeks my sister and the rest of the family lost interest in him....and they told they would sell him...but by then i had all ready invested in UVA and UVB light for him and moved him beside the radiator...and for the most i was the one taking care of him....started loving the little guy<3 so i asked if i could adopt him... that is how i got Dino and how my interest in reptiles started..(got my crestie 3 months later)


----------



## White-Dragon

he looks great mate !!

mines just over a year old and hes a right little devil at the moment !


----------



## tessran2400

White-Dragon said:


> he looks great mate !!
> 
> mines just over a year old and hes a right little devil at the moment !


mine is a sweetie but far from tame i can had feed him and touch him he only hit me 2-3 times and about 7-8 warning hits (hitting something other then me...and if i dont listen the next one will be me) so yeah he is a sweetie even come over too me when i hand feed him


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

tessran2400 said:


> here is Dino my male iguana iguana
> my first reptile...was planing on starting with a crested gecko but due to incompetence family members buying an animal they dont know anything about...and me bitching about them not giving the animal what he needs
> i started with something a "little" bigger then a crested gecko.
> after about a 2-3 weeks my sister and the rest of the family lost interest in him....and they told they would sell him...but by then i had all ready invested in UVA and UVB light for him and moved him beside the radiator...and for the most i was the one taking care of him....started loving the little guy<3 so i asked if i could adopt him... that is how i got Dino and how my interest in reptiles started..(got my crestie 3 months later)
> image


 
Dino looks absaloutely beautiful! :welcome: to rfuk also.


----------



## Bradsmr

Hello Just a quick one for you all, a friend of mine has a local flower stall selling mainly organic grown flowers but also some mass produced ones. She has offered to give me all the flowers she cant sell for iggy to eat E.g snapped, squashed or just abit pass it. Is their any you know of that i should stay well away from?? or any that you know are perfectly safe?


----------



## tessran2400

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Dino looks absaloutely beautiful! :welcome: to rfuk also.


thanks much appreciated


----------



## BUMP2010

*Re: Iguanas*



Bradsmr said:


> Hello Just a quick one for you all, a friend of mine has a local flower stall selling mainly organic grown flowers but also some mass produced ones. She has offered to give me all the flowers she cant sell for iggy to eat E.g snapped, squashed or just abit pass it. Is their any you know of that i should stay well away from?? or any that you know are perfectly safe?



Hi Fella ask this guy *Salazare Slytherin* he knows moor about that than most.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bradsmr said:


> Hello Just a quick one for you all, a friend of mine has a local flower stall selling mainly organic grown flowers but also some mass produced ones. She has offered to give me all the flowers she cant sell for iggy to eat E.g snapped, squashed or just abit pass it. Is their any you know of that i should stay well away from?? or any that you know are perfectly safe?


 
Hi mate, there are equally as many dangerous flowers as their are edible ones (too many to list lol), best thing to do is put up a list of what your getting or can get and we can hopefully do some filtering 

Just be 100% sure that nothing has been sprayed on them.: victory:


----------



## Rthompson

So, I've been hard at it this end, researching, re-researching, contrasting and compiling.

Here is the updated Iguana info sheet - http://robsreptilepage.rthompsonit....and Captive Husbandry of the Green Iguana.pdf

Still not complete, but I planned on bringing the updated version by for some input.


----------



## tessran2400

Rthompson said:


> So, I've been hard at it this end, researching, re-researching, contrasting and compiling.
> 
> Here is the updated Iguana info sheet - http://robsreptilepage.rthompsonit.co.uk/Downloads/Articles/Biology,%20Ecology%20and%20Captive%20Husbandry%20of%20the%20Green%20Iguana.pdf
> 
> Still not complete, but I planned on bringing the updated version by for some input.


would NEVER FEED any reptile with iceberg not even a little it's 100% junk food i would put it just above rat poison and should not even be in a care sheet/info sheet unless it got a BIG RED X over it


----------



## Rthompson

tessran2400 said:


> would NEVER FEED any reptile with iceberg not even a little it's 100% junk food i would put it just above rat poison and should not even be in a care sheet/info sheet unless it got a BIG RED X over it


Side note: Ignore the nutritional sheet at the moment, it's still a work in progress. In the master copy Iceberg and loose leaf are removed.

For the record however, there is actually very little wrong with these foods in rare usage, the only actual issue with them is that in high amounts can cause diarrhea. but I'd certainly not compare it to rat poison.


----------



## BUMP2010

Rthompson said:


> Side note: Ignore the nutritional sheet at the moment, it's still a work in progress. In the master copy Iceberg and loose leaf are removed.
> 
> For the record however, there is actually very little wrong with these foods in rare usage, the only actual issue with them is that in high amounts can cause diarrhea. but I'd certainly not compare it to rat poison.


The thing with iceberg is it has as much nutritional value to an Iguana or anything else for that matter as a glass of tap water.:welcome:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Every food is built up of an abundance of vitamins and minerals, and this also includes lettuces despite the nonesense we read around which has been regurgitated from one care sheet to the other.

The problem comes from when people feed lettuce far too excessively (as a staple food)! *Nothing* is good fed excsively (your iguana will not become malnourished or end up with MBD by the very occasional peice of lettuce and there are many kinds of lettuce that do infact have a part to play in a varied and balanced diet), even the good foods have things in them which can potentially be harmful if fed in large enough quantities (the very staples you feed are often very high in goitrogens oxolates and phytates) I would be more worried about those than a bit of water 

Iceberg lettuce is in actual fact a good source of Dietry fiber Thiamin, Vitamin B6, Iron and Potassium, , Vitamin A, Vitamin C, Vitamin K, Folate and Manganese so the whole (no nutrition thing is not actually true) and depending on how you cultivate it can have a fairly decent CA ratio.

The myth that it carries no nutrition probibly and most likley came from it being compared to other greens. (spring, collard, mustard, turnip chicory etc)
feeding it excessively is questionible (just like any other food) because of its nutritional status to other greens and it is more likley if fed excessively run high chance of malnutrition because the animal is likley to extract more energy eating it than it will gain but eating it occasionally is *NOT* at all harmful, and you increase bumping into problems by feeding anything in too large quantities.

The fact also that it has a high water content can also be played to an advantage in certain circumstances. 

Variety is the spice of life as they say and lets not also forget the importance of supplementation.


----------



## Bradsmr

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Hi mate, there are equally as many dangerous flowers as their are edible ones (too many to list lol), best thing to do is put up a list of what your getting or can get and we can hopefully do some filtering
> 
> Just be 100% sure that nothing has been sprayed on them.: victory:


lol i had i feeling this was going to be the answer, the problem her shop has 100's of flowers so giving a list of her entire stock would take longer then it took me the read this whole Thread lol. But in her last text she said she had some Petunias and hibiscus plants?? she is totally organic and grows most of the stuff herself so i know they are not sprayed, my drippy hippy as a lovingly call her :lol2:


----------



## tessran2400

Rthompson said:


> Side note: Ignore the nutritional sheet at the moment, it's still a work in progress. In the master copy Iceberg and loose leaf are removed.
> 
> For the record however, there is actually very little wrong with these foods in rare usage, the only actual issue with them is that in high amounts can cause diarrhea. but I'd certainly not compare it to rat poison.


well the things that i think are "wrong" with Iceberg is:

1) more Phosphorus then Calcium (i try to hit 2:1 Ca if i can)
2) all most no nutritional value (yes it got some but there are MUCH better foods for you reptile)
3)diarrhea can lead to dehydration (most Lettuce you buy can give diarrhea)
4) can make the reptile refuse to eat "anything" other then Iceberg if feed a lot(never given mine any so cant be 100% that it's true or not but if true the animal will die from malnutrition)

not trying to say that the info sheet is bad or anything it got a lot of good info and your doing great work for the reptile community


----------



## BUMP2010

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Every food is built up of an abundance of vitamins and minerals, and this also includes lettuces despite the nonesense we read around which has been regurgitated from one care sheet to the other.
> 
> The problem comes from when people feed lettuce far too excessively (as a staple food)! *Nothing* is good fed excsively (your iguana will not become malnourished or end up with MBD by the very occasional peice of lettuce and there are many kinds of lettuce that do infact have a part to play in a varied and balanced diet), even the good foods have things in them which can potentially be harmful if fed in large enough quantities (the very staples you feed are often very high in goitrogens oxolates and phytates) I would be more worried about those than a bit of water
> 
> Iceberg lettuce is in actual fact a good source of Dietry fiber Thiamin, Vitamin B6, Iron and Potassium, , Vitamin A, Vitamin C, Vitamin K, Folate and Manganese so the whole (no nutrition thing is not actually true) and depending on how you cultivate it can have a fairly decent CA ratio.
> 
> The myth that it carries no nutrition probibly and most likley came from it being compared to other greens. (spring, collard, mustard, turnip chicory etc)
> feeding it excessively is questionible (just like any other food) because of its nutritional status to other greens and it is more likley if fed excessively run high chance of malnutrition because the animal is likley to extract more energy eating it than it will gain but eating it occasionally is *NOT* at all harmful, and you increase bumping into problems by feeding anything in too large quantities.
> 
> The fact also that it has a high water content can also be played to an advantage in certain circumstances.
> 
> Variety is the spice of life as they say and lets not also forget the importance of supplementation.


works every time, new if i put that sort of comment you would be in like a shot, HeHe:lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bradsmr said:


> lol i had i feeling this was going to be the answer, the problem her shop has 100's of flowers so giving a list of her entire stock would take longer then it took me the read this whole Thread lol. But in her last text she said she had some Petunias and hibiscus plants?? she is totally organic and grows most of the stuff herself so i know they are not sprayed, my drippy hippy as a lovingly call her :lol2:


Ah I see  My iguana loves her petunias I haven't been able to find any hibiscus in my area this year and if it is 100% grown herself then that is even better.



BUMP2010 said:


> works every time, new if i put that sort of comment you would be in like a shot, HeHe:lol2:


Well lol, I deffinately agree that there are much better foods to feed than lettuce and it is a dangerous game just feeding it left right and center, I was just highlighting the myth that it carries no nutrition and it depends entirely on the intent of the food item we feed.

I also definately agree with the fact because so little is actually known about wild iguana diets that the way of thinking might change in the future, all the more reason to be feeding a variety of foods if you ask me lol.


----------



## Rthompson

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Every food is built up of an abundance of vitamins and minerals, and this also includes lettuces despite the nonesense we read around which has been regurgitated from one care sheet to the other.
> 
> The problem comes from when people feed lettuce far too excessively (as a staple food)! *Nothing* is good fed excsively (your iguana will not become malnourished or end up with MBD by the very occasional peice of lettuce and there are many kinds of lettuce that do infact have a part to play in a varied and balanced diet), even the good foods have things in them which can potentially be harmful if fed in large enough quantities (the very staples you feed are often very high in goitrogens oxolates and phytates) I would be more worried about those than a bit of water
> 
> Iceberg lettuce is in actual fact a good source of Dietry fiber Thiamin, Vitamin B6, Iron and Potassium, , Vitamin A, Vitamin C, Vitamin K, Folate and Manganese so the whole (no nutrition thing is not actually true) and depending on how you cultivate it can have a fairly decent CA ratio.
> 
> The myth that it carries no nutrition probibly and most likley came from it being compared to other greens. (spring, collard, mustard, turnip chicory etc)
> feeding it excessively is questionible (just like any other food) because of its nutritional status to other greens and it is more likley if fed excessively run high chance of malnutrition because the animal is likley to extract more energy eating it than it will gain but eating it occasionally is *NOT* at all harmful, and you increase bumping into problems by feeding anything in too large quantities.
> 
> The fact also that it has a high water content can also be played to an advantage in certain circumstances.
> 
> Variety is the spice of life as they say and lets not also forget the importance of supplementation.


Kablam, myth busting at it's finest.



tessran2400 said:


> well the things that i think are "wrong" with Iceberg is:
> 
> 1) more Phosphorus then Calcium (i try to hit 2:1 Ca if i can)
> 2) all most no nutritional value (yes it got some but there are MUCH better foods for you reptile)
> 3)diarrhea can lead to dehydration (most Lettuce you buy can give diarrhea)
> 4) can make the reptile refuse to eat "anything" other then Iceberg if feed a lot(never given mine any so cant be 100% that it's true or not but if true the animal will die from malnutrition)
> 
> not trying to say that the info sheet is bad or anything it got a lot of good info and your doing great work for the reptile community


Iceberg actually has a 1:1 Ca Ratio, in that sense it's generally better than most other forms of lettuce.
Nutrition wise it has far more than is generally considered, it just isn't amazing.
Iguanas will essentially eat anything you put in front of them, addiction to certain foods occurs all the time with these animals and is easily avoided by frequent variation.

It should be noted that the only reason I have removed iceberg and loose leaf is because these two are specifically noted to cause diarrhea in high quantities and including it in this would more than likely result in people using them a lot more than they should (I can only compensate so much for general retardation).


----------



## BUMP2010

BUMP2010 said:


> The thing with iceberg is it has as much nutritional value to an Iguana or anything else for that matter as a glass of tap water.:welcome:





BUMP2010 said:


> works every time, new if i put that sort of comment you would be in like a shot, HeHe:lol2:





Salazare Slytherin said:


> Ah I see  My iguana loves her petunias I haven't been able to find any hibiscus in my area this year and if it is 100% grown herself then that is even better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well lol, I deffinately agree that there are much better foods to feed than lettuce and it is a dangerous game just feeding it left right and center, I was just highlighting the myth that it carries no nutrition and it depends entirely on the intent of the food item we feed.
> 
> I also definately agree with the fact because so little is actually known about wild iguana diets that the way of thinking might change in the future, all the more reason to be feeding a variety of foods if you ask me lol.



Hi Mate hope you had a laugh at that just could not resist it and i think you no my humour buy now.:devil::jump::devil::jump::devil::jump:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Woooo, my arcadia wristband arrived this morning! well chufed with that, thanks John :no1: my family are asking where theirs are, pffft, told them to go and earn one haha.




BUMP2010 said:


> Hi Mate hope you had a laugh at that just could not resist it and i think you no my humour buy now.:devil::jump::devil::jump::devil::jump:


 
:no1: I think your great.

Anyways mate I just seen a pic of bump in PRK, he looks stunning and was probibly the best thing in the whole magazine!


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Apart from my features in PRK hey!!!!!!

Wristbands are very Ltd edition but we are giving away one everyday on our Facebook page. So if anybody wants one get on Facebook and take part! Great comp today!!

John 




Salazare Slytherin said:


> Woooo, my arcadia wristband arrived this morning! well chufed with that, thanks John :no1: my family are asking where theirs are, pffft, told them to go and earn one haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :no1: I think your great.
> 
> Anyways mate I just seen a pic of bump in PRK, he looks stunning and was probibly the best thing in the whole magazine!


----------



## BUMP2010

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Woooo, my arcadia wristband arrived this morning! well chufed with that, thanks John :no1: my family are asking where theirs are, pffft, told them to go and earn one haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :no1: I think your great.
> 
> Anyways mate I just seen a pic of bump in PRK, he looks stunning and was probibly the best thing in the whole magazine!



Thanks for the complement fella, you gotta have a laugh in this life, as i think i told you we got a new Camera due to the old one not bouncing very well at all.

Just taken some up to date shots of Bump now if any turn out ok i will post them.

Cheers Keith


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Arcadiajohn said:


> Apart from my features in PRK hey!!!!!!
> 
> Wristbands are very Ltd edition but we are giving away one everyday on our Facebook page. So if anybody wants one get on Facebook and take part! Great comp today!!
> 
> John


 
Out of the pictures of course  
Your articles are always informative and helpful to alot of peeps, we are lucky you hang around the forums really, don't see any other companys comming on to offer help or advice or going to the leghnth you do to help us.

It was a good article.
Will check out the fb page too.: victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

BUMP2010 said:


> Thanks for the complement fella, you gotta have a laugh in this life, as i think i told you we got a new Camera due to the old one not bouncing very well at all.
> 
> Just taken some up to date shots of Bump now if any turn out ok i will post them.
> 
> Cheers Keith


 
No worries mate look forward to them, hopefully I will be lucky enough to own a cyclura one day soon, beautiful lizards.


----------



## BUMP2010

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Woooo, my arcadia wristband arrived this morning! well chufed with that, thanks John :no1: my family are asking where theirs are, pffft, told them to go and earn one haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :no1: I think your great.
> 
> Anyways mate I just seen a pic of bump in PRK, he looks stunning and was probibly the best thing in the whole magazine![/QUOTE
> 
> Just posted up to date pictures of Bump on the Cuclura Thread do take a look.:2thumb:


----------



## ReptileWoman

thought id share this picture of just how sweet bowser is now... hes definately settled in now.


----------



## winno

ReptileWoman said:


> image
> 
> thought id share this picture of just how sweet bowser is now... hes definately settled in now.


Gorgeous good job looks like hes lovin the fuss:flrt:


----------



## ReptileWoman

winno said:


> Gorgeous good job looks like hes lovin the fuss:flrt:


 
Thank you! hes definately all about the fuss now even likes a good kiss!... good job hes such a charmer he eats me out of house and home!!! hahahahahah


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Well done Reptile Woman! 
He is looking much better and settled, he is so beautiful.: victory:


----------



## ReptileWoman

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Well done Reptile Woman!
> He is looking much better and settled, he is so beautiful.: victory:


 
thank you!! he has certainly decided im not evil after all! hahahaha

He certainly trusts me now so hopefully we can go from strength to strength! 

thank you for saying he is beautiful, i think iguana's are just amazing no matter what breed they are be it fiji, rhino, dessert or green they are just beautiful creatures!


----------



## Rthompson

Okay, so trying to do some research into Iguana digestion, has anyone got any reference as to how long it takes for an Iguana to digest a meal? or any idea of something that can be fed that will come out the other end the same colour as a marker which won't cause a dietary issue?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rthompson said:


> Okay, so trying to do some research into Iguana digestion, has anyone got any reference as to how long it takes for an Iguana to digest a meal? or any idea of something that can be fed that will come out the other end the same colour as a marker which won't cause a dietary issue?


It varies and depends greatly, good luck


----------



## Rthompson

Salazare Slytherin said:


> It varies and depends greatly, good luck


Aye, the aim is to obtain an average for a healthy Iguana, I've previously found in beardies that it can be used as an early indicator of under lying digestive issues and figured that if I can begin to work it out in other species it may well be a useful piece of knowledge : victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rthompson said:


> Aye, the aim is to obtain an average for a healthy Iguana, I've previously found in beardies that it can be used as an early indicator of under lying digestive issues and figured that if I can begin to work it out in other species it may well be a useful piece of knowledge : victory:


 
I think the best things to look into would be firstly the optimal temperatures and the food size you feed, the smaller the food items the better and easier it is for the iguana to digest so that in itself is a main one I would look at (food and the sizes being offerd) and extract the nutrients easier the smaller the food items, think about the way a horse feeds  I think that should put you onto something, but I think to the common enthusiast your going to find difficulties obtaining any real facts about it I can see it varying alot like any other aspects of husbandry, and if your lucky to find anything online I wouldn't be suprised if you have to pay for it.


----------



## Rthompson

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I think the best things to look into would be firstly the optimal temperatures and the food size you feed, the smaller the food items the better and easier it is for the iguana to digest so that in itself is a main one I would look at (food and the sizes being offerd) and extract the nutrients, think about the way a horse feeds  I think that should put you onto something, but I think to the common enthusiast your going to find difficulties obtaining any real facts about it, and if your lucky to find anything online I wouldn't be suprised if you have to pay for it.


Aye, I'm unable to find a single documentation of this stuff which is why I'm looking for a safe way to put a marker into the diet, if there is no way to do it without risk I won't even try it.

Part of my consideration was trying it with various sizes of food as you've suggested, whole leaves and then shredded versions of the same foods and attempt to extrapolate a rough difference in efficiency between the two.

I would then potentially try that with various types of foods, but this may be harder since any marker left on specific foods would be mixed in with the rest when eaten, unless a meal of one specific food was supplied that day (which as we both know doesn't really help with the variation side of things) although it may not cause too much of an issue if it's just one feed assuming I try to avoid anything he finds addictive.

It's certainly going to take consideration of many factors to get any form of accurate results whilst not disrupting his diet so for now I'm just looking for methods to think about :no1:


----------



## BUMP2010

Rthompson said:


> Okay, so trying to do some research into Iguana digestion, has anyone got any reference as to how long it takes for an Iguana to digest a meal? or any idea of something that can be fed that will come out the other end the same colour as a marker which won't cause a dietary issue?





Salazare Slytherin said:


> It varies and depends greatly, good luck


I can add this for what it's worth, we feed our Rhino's mostly leaf veg, weeds, herbs, and some flowers, i,e greens, dandelions. rocket, Chinese leaves, ext, in good size pieces and these will digest no probs.

We also feed for 2/3 days a fortnight route veg and squash, i,e carrot, butter-nut, sweet potato, parsnip, but if you just cut this up small it will come out like sweetcorn does on us (whole).

I get over this buy useing a food processor, cut the veg up then put into processor and and cut fine that way they tend to lick it up and must say ours search the dish to make sure it's all gone before starting on the leaf part, the best part is it all gets digested so no waisted food.

Hope this helps. cheers keith


----------



## BUMP2010

BUMP2010 said:


> I can add this for what it's worth, we feed our Rhino's mostly leaf veg, weeds, herbs, and some flowers, i,e greens, dandelions. rocket, Chinese leaves, ext, in good size pieces and these will digest no probs.
> 
> We also feed for 2/3 days a fortnight route veg and squash, i,e carrot, butter-nut, sweet potato, parsnip, but if you just cut this up small it will come out like sweetcorn does on us (whole).
> 
> I get over this buy useing a food processor, cut the veg up then put into processor and and cut fine that way they tend to lick it up and must say ours search the dish to make sure it's all gone before starting on the leaf part, the best part is it all gets digested so no waisted food.
> 
> Hope this helps. cheers keith


Forgot i had these pictures, take a look you will se what i mean the food on top is butter-nut carrot and parsnip and they love it like this, it's all good stuff in these food bowls


----------



## Rthompson

BUMP2010 said:


> Forgot i had these pictures, take a look you will se what i mean the food on top is butter-nut carrot and parsnip and they love it like this, it's all good stuff in these food bowls
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Over the time I've started to get a taste of what he prefers, so his preferred foods are always at the bottom with the rest on top, forces him to have a dig and eat the rest on the way through. seems to work he clears a good couple of dishes a day haha.










Heres an up to date picture of the little guy to, fresh off a shed. Sooo pretty 

Got a rough measurement aswell, looking at 21 inches now. it works out as about 11 inches in 7 months : victory:


----------



## KarlHowells

*Shenzi!*

Fast Forward to 1.40 ish to see her having a munch!

Green Iguana 'Shenzi' having a bit of attention - YouTube

Got the next TWO DAYS off work, so many pictures and videos of her to come, wanna let her have run of the house tomorrow, will see how the Bengal deals with this, under supervision as he tries to be top cat :whip:


----------



## Rthompson

Decided it was time to start letting the Iguana have a little more freedom, so instead of a random 15 minute controlled roam around I decided to lean a branch from his enclosure to the floor and leave it open for him to freely walk around my room.

He's been in and out for the past hour or so and seems to be enjoying it : victory:

Oh new spot to hang!


























I wonder if he's worried I'll crap on his bed...


----------



## ReptileWoman

Looking wonderful!!! Brilliant pictures!


I always worry my bowser will poop on my bed... Instead he poops on the carpet everytime... Walks on the laminate like hes going to poo then at the last second runs into the living room and poops!!!! I go through so much carpet cleaner!! Haha


----------



## Rthompson

Haha, fortunately my guy seems to have found his spot within the enclosure, but I dare say as he's given a more roaming time in his routine that may change


----------



## BUMP2010

*Re: Iguana food bowl*



Rthompson said:


> Decided it was time to start letting the Iguana have a little more freedom, so instead of a random 15 minute controlled roam around I decided to lean a branch from his enclosure to the floor and leave it open for him to freely walk around my room.
> 
> He's been in and out for the past hour or so and seems to be enjoying it : victory:
> 
> Oh new spot to hang!
> image
> 
> image
> image
> 
> I wonder if he's worried I'll crap on his bed...
> image


Nice pics fella but is it a good idea to put the food bowl right under the basking spot-lamp?:welcome:


----------



## ReptileWoman

be interesting to see what is right and wrong as I put bowsers food bowl under his basking spot to encourage him to bask after eating??

Really intrested to see if I shouldn't be do doing this? 

(thank you for mentioning it! )


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Is it just me that has a fruit fly problem at the minute! they are doing my head in! and they are attacking my iguanas food.:devil:


----------



## Rthompson

BUMP2010 said:


> Nice pics fella but is it a good idea to put the food bowl right under the basking spot-lamp?:welcome:


Out of the entire enclosure it's the only actual place to put it, fortunately (some how) it doesn't dry out the food and causes no issue. : victory:


----------



## Rthompson

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Is it just me that has a fruit fly problem at the minute! they are doing my head in! and they are attacking my iguanas food.:devil:


No, you're not. Had a good 3 or 4 crawling on his bowl today and are driving me fricking NUTS!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rthompson said:


> No, you're not. Had a good 3 or 4 crawling on his bowl today and are driving me fricking NUTS!


I am declaring war as of tomorrow.
:war:

had enough of them, must be the time of year or something, I read the other day someone was trying to cultivate them and had no success, pfft they are more than welcome to mine.


----------



## Rthompson

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I am declaring war as of tomorrow.
> :war:
> 
> had enough of them, must be the time of year or something, I read the other day someone was trying to cultivate them and had no success, pfft they are more than welcome to mine.


Hahahaha, if I could capture them I'd feed em to the beardie! at the moment it's just shooing them out of the enclosure when they follow the food in and saving the iggy from accidently eating them


----------



## BUMP2010

ReptileWoman said:


> be interesting to see what is right and wrong as I put bowsers food bowl under his basking spot to encourage him to bask after eating??
> 
> Really intrested to see if I shouldn't be do doing this?
> 
> (thank you for mentioning it! )





Rthompson said:


> Out of the entire enclosure it's the only actual place to put it, fortunately (some how) it doesn't dry out the food and causes no issue. : victory:


Go out for a meal with friends and eat outside and leave your side salad in the sun for 5 mins and se what happens to it? then tell me that you want to eat it and all is ok.

Come on people, Iguana keepers, Head for thinking feet for dancing.:lol2:


----------



## BUMP2010

*flys*



Rthompson said:


> Hahahaha, if I could capture them I'd feed em to the beardie! at the moment it's just shooing them out of the enclosure when they follow the food in and saving the iggy from accidently eating them





Salazare Slytherin said:


> I am declaring war as of tomorrow.
> :war:
> 
> had enough of them, must be the time of year or something, I read the other day someone was trying to cultivate them and had no success, pfft they are more than welcome to mine.


Ha slytheryn

Save them and send to us, just what we need for our electric blue & Mertensi baby's, might even send you a carrot and some butternut as a thank-you. :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

BUMP2010 said:


> Ha slytheryn
> 
> Save them and send to us, just what we need for our electric blue & Mertensi baby's, might even send you a carrot and some butternut as a thank-you. :lol2:


Haha, I would if I could


----------



## BUMP2010

*fly's*



Salazare Slytherin said:


> Haha, I would if I could



Nice one mate, good night.:cheers:


----------



## Rthompson

Seems yesterdays roam around gave him a new found confidence, today he was literally asking to come out, then didn't hesitate to climb up my chair and sit on the desk near me. : victory: (Shall add a picture later on)


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

I just been out and done an iguana food shop! woop woop I got some turnip tops, all thanks to a friend, no idea how bloody long I have been trying to get some of those.:no1:

Well chuffed, just done a massive clean out of her viv too, for the moment I am trying to feed her out of the viv while I have a fly catcher in the room stuck on the ceiling, so hopefully for the next few days they will bugger off.


----------



## Rthompson

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I just been out and done an iguana food shop! woop woop I got some turnip tops, all thanks to a friend, no idea how bloody long I have been trying to get some of those.:no1:
> 
> Well chuffed, just done a massive clean out of her viv too, for the moment I am trying to feed her out of the viv while I have a fly catcher in the room stuck on the ceiling, so hopefully for the next few days they will bugger off.


Where did you manage to get those? :O


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rthompson said:


> Where did you manage to get those? :O


 
Allotmant right next to the morrisons near me, got a nice few other greens there too


----------



## Rthompson

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Allotmant right next to the morrisons near me, got a nice few other greens there too


Damnit 

I went to the local farm shop last week, although they had plenty of fresher versions of what I normally buy in the super market.. the only thing they had that I couldn't get elsewhere was carrots with the tops still on.

Pretty much going to try and cultivate the flower beds in the garden and grow some stuff. It's just a case of whether I'll be able to grow enough in large enough quantities with enough speed to keep up with his diet


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rthompson said:


> Damnit
> 
> I went to the local farm shop last week, although they had plenty of fresher versions of what I normally buy in the super market.. the only thing they had that I couldn't get elsewhere was carrots with the tops still on.
> 
> Pretty much going to try and cultivate the flower beds in the garden and grow some stuff. It's just a case of whether I'll be able to grow enough in large enough quantities with enough speed to keep up with his diet


 
I see carrots with the tops still on all the time in supermarkets? most notibly tescos 

I think the best thing to do is start growing as much as you can for your green companion, the sooner you start the better really, especially the foods that you wont often come by, mustard etc.


----------



## Rthompson

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I see carrots with the tops still on all the time in supermarkets? most notibly tescos
> 
> I think the best thing to do is start growing as much as you can for your green companion, the sooner you start the better really, especially the foods that you wont often come by, mustard etc.


Never seen them in Tescos around here.

I've been planning it, I've got a friend from church who is completely self sufficient so I've contacted him for advice on the situation : victory:


----------



## Rthompson

More pictures of todays roam around, getting far braver and closer to me.

Chilling next to my leg.









Climbing into the Alcove (Take note of whats on the shelf...)








Now look at the shelf behind him... doesn't the destructive little git look so proud?









He was determined to get up there.









And now he's been sat on the subwoofer at the window for nearly an hour.









May have to set him up a basking spot over there


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rthompson said:


> Never seen them in Tescos around here.
> 
> I've been planning it, I've got a friend from church who is completely self sufficient so I've contacted him for advice on the situation : victory:


 
Haha, nice one.
I joined a gardening forum and just imprivised alot.


----------



## REPTILEDAN88

Recent ones of Paddy as I was doing a clean out.
















Heres another species I am getting soon.
Nicaraguan Spiny/Club Tail Iguana - ctenosaura quinquecarinata








Not a great pic though as the batteries were going in the camera.


----------



## ReptileWoman

Paddy is just too beautiful those colours are stunning!


----------



## Rthompson

As useful as this thread is, pictures like this remind me I want more iggys!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

I am so :censor: angry right now!


----------



## Rthompson

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I am so :censor: angry right now!


Whats up?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rthompson said:


> Whats up?


I just found something out about an iguana I rehomed years ago!
They are on this forum, all I am saying is they had better keep the :censor: away from my door from now on, he has really :censor: me off.


----------



## BUMP2010

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I am so :censor: angry right now!





Salazare Slytherin said:


> I just found something out about an iguana I rehomed years ago!
> They are on this forum, all I am saying is they had better keep the :censor: away from my door from now on, he has really :censor: me off.



So someone has got under your scales then mate what the :censor: is up ?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

BUMP2010 said:


> So someone has got under your scales then mate what the :censor: is up ?


It is a long story mate but I am very upset  not sure I really want to talk about it, left them a message but just leaving a message on here too because I know they will read it.

It was regarding a rehomed iguana.

There isn't anything I can do about it nor anyone else really, I am so annoyed years on from what I found out today.
It takes alot to really get under my skin as anyone who has met you will tell you, but this has really made me angry.


----------



## BUMP2010

Salazare Slytherin said:


> It is a long story mate but I am very upset  not sure I really want to talk about it, left them a message but just leaving a message on here too because I know they will read it.
> 
> It was regarding a rehomed iguana.
> 
> There isn't anything I can do about it nor anyone else really, I am so annoyed years on from what I found out today.
> It takes alot to really get under my skin as anyone who has met you will tell you, but this has really made me angry.



Hmmmmmmmmm OK fella up to you but no good beating your self up over it, knowing you as i do even without meeting you i'm sure you done your best by the animal at the time, you can not expect moor of your self than that:welcome:


----------



## ReptileWoman

Hi guys,

I have a rather strange question....

do you reckon a pet carrier for a dog would be suitable for transporting a iguana... hes only around 3ft (including tail as hes missing about 1/4 of it due to his old owner)

its only to transport him 10 mins, its because he is fine to come out and let me carry him but if i take him somewhere new he goes NUTS and i mean bonkers. so i cant have him lose in a car and he is TERFFIED of bags, we got him in one of those massive plastic bags and he was going crazy and weve tried him in duvet cases he hates not being able to see.

So i was thinking if he is in a pet carrier big enough for a dog. obviously they have the metal door at the front so he can see where he is going. 

what do we think? as i say its only for a 10 min drive. 

thanks 

Cheri xx


----------



## ruthyg

ReptileWoman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a rather strange question....
> 
> do you reckon a pet carrier for a dog would be suitable for transporting a iguana... hes only around 3ft (including tail as hes missing about 1/4 of it due to his old owner)
> 
> its only to transport him 10 mins, its because he is fine to come out and let me carry him but if i take him somewhere new he goes NUTS and i mean bonkers. so i cant have him lose in a car and he is TERFFIED of bags, we got him in one of those massive plastic bags and he was going crazy and weve tried him in duvet cases he hates not being able to see.
> 
> So i was thinking if he is in a pet carrier big enough for a dog. obviously they have the metal door at the front so he can see where he is going.
> 
> what do we think? as i say its only for a 10 min drive.
> 
> thanks
> 
> Cheri xx


Most people use RUB's with holes put in the lid, but a dog carrier could work. The only thing I'd say is it might be possible for his tail to stick out of a crate and risk being injured?


----------



## ReptileWoman

I can't imagen a rub that he would fit in as he is at least 3ft if not more. 

i can see what you mean about his tail but he will be seatbelted in the front seat like you would if you had a cat or dog in there? 











so stumped over how to transport him... hes going to board for a few days whilst i go to my mums funeral as she sadly passed away on friday and then when we move hes boarding again....

so i really do not want to stress him out anymore than nessecary which is why im saying no to paper bags or to duvet covers etc as he cannot stand not being able to see where he is going xxxxxx


----------



## Rthompson

You can easily get a large rub that he will fit in, go down your local bargain shop and you should find something suitable. They won't be clear so he still won't be able to see, but it may not stress him out quite so much as long as he's not restricted in a bag.


----------



## ruthyg

sorry to hear about your Mum  good luck with the RUB, he's a handsome fella


----------



## ReptileWoman

Thank you xxxxxxx


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ReptileWoman said:


> I can't imagen a rub that he would fit in as he is at least 3ft if not more.
> 
> i can see what you mean about his tail but he will be seatbelted in the front seat like you would if you had a cat or dog in there?
> 
> image
> 
> 
> so stumped over how to transport him... hes going to board for a few days whilst i go to my mums funeral as she sadly passed away on friday and then when we move hes boarding again....
> 
> so i really do not want to stress him out anymore than nessecary which is why im saying no to paper bags or to duvet covers etc as he cannot stand not being able to see where he is going xxxxxx


 
I have used cat and dog carriers before, rubs and boxes LOL just anything really if it is a short drive, he will be fine I am sure, if anything like Ruthy said its his tail you would have to watch, just use common sense which I know you will.:2thumb:: victory:


----------



## ReptileWoman

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I have used cat and dog carriers before, rubs and boxes LOL just anything really if it is a short drive, he will be fine I am sure, if anything like Ruthy said its his tail you would have to watch, just use common sense which I know you will.:2thumb:: victory:


Thanks!!! He's going to get looked after where I'm boarding him! I'll miss my man a lot! I just wish he'd let me trim his claws I'm going through endless plasters where he loves to cling! Hahahaha 

I'll find something to put the monkey in!!!
It's a good job he's my baby! Xxxxxx


----------



## stungy

I thought I would introduce my new addition,Douglas,he is an 8 week old cb12 red iguana,he/she has been home with me for just over a week,and is doing great,eating,poohing and running around like a nutter.


----------



## Rthompson

So, I've been continuing with the taming side of things we're back to a stage where he is happy with my presence in the vivarium and remains calm as I approach, the video below however shows todays interaction, calm reactions to mild touches and eventually more than happy to climb up and onto my arm. Probably would have remained there if I hadn't have moved outside of the enclosure.

Iguana Taming, Successful Interaction - YouTube

Since then he's been roaming around quite happily and instead of finding long ways to avoid coming near me was more than than willing to climb up me to get to where he wanted to go : victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rthompson said:


> So, I've been continuing with the taming side of things we're back to a stage where he is happy with my presence in the vivarium and remains calm as I approach, the video below however shows todays interaction, calm reactions to mild touches and eventually more than happy to climb up and onto my arm. Probably would have remained there if I hadn't have moved outside of the enclosure.
> 
> Iguana Taming, Successful Interaction - YouTube
> 
> Since then he's been roaming around quite happily and instead of finding long ways to avoid coming near me was more than than willing to climb up me to get to where he wanted to go : victory:


Fantastic! just seen this on facebook lol.
Keep up the good work mate.: victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Mustard greens Attack! LOL there is absaloutely nothing left.
She had a good damn go at her flowers too, looks like I am gonna have to replace it all.


----------



## Rthompson

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Fantastic! just seen this on facebook lol.
> Keep up the good work mate.: victory:


Haha cheers dude 



Salazare Slytherin said:


> Mustard greens Attack! LOL there is absaloutely nothing left.
> She had a good damn go at her flowers too, looks like I am gonna have to replace it all.
> 
> 
> 
> image


Well what do you expect, it takes some effort to look that good.. fortunately unlike human models.. her effort just involves eating ^_^


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rthompson said:


> Haha cheers dude
> 
> 
> 
> Well what do you expect, it takes some effort to look that good.. fortunately unlike human models.. her effort just involves eating ^_^


haha your actually not the first person today to say that.:flrt:


----------



## Rthompson

Salazare Slytherin said:


> haha your actually not the first person today to say that.:flrt:


Well then I'd say take that as an overall testament to the how you've cared for her : victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Alby has had a full pot of nasturtiums for breakfast today, they took bloomin ages to grow too but she loves em.

It has been ages since I gave her this, which she loved.


----------



## ruthyg

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Alby has had a full pot of nasturtiums for breakfast today, they took bloomin ages to grow too but she loves em.
> 
> It has been ages since I gave her this, which she loved.
> 
> image


Boooooodiful xxx


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ruthyg said:


> Boooooodiful xxx


Its hard not to eat myself sometimes.:whistling2::blush:


----------



## ReptileWoman

Ive just come back after a few days away whilst my partner stayed at home...
and this is how I found Bowser waiting for me!










I think if he could speak he'd be saying... oh so you have returned have you?

(i think hes also the perfect demonstration of why heat guards are needed hahaha
and its nice to see he DESTROYED his tank whilst ive been gone... ive just had to remove all the tape from where hes pulled the fake plants down)


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ReptileWoman said:


> Ive just come back after a few days away whilst my partner stayed at home...
> and this is how I found Bowser waiting for me!
> 
> image
> 
> I think if he could speak he'd be saying... oh so you have returned have you?
> 
> (i think hes also the perfect demonstration of why heat guards are needed hahaha
> and its nice to see he DESTROYED his tank whilst ive been gone... ive just had to remove all the tape from where hes pulled the fake plants down)


 
Ha, what an awesome pose! 
That is going on my screen saver! (pinched)


----------



## pinball

*Flowers for the cyclura?*

Can anyone tell what these flowers/bush are. It seems to have overtaken the bottom of the garden and wondering if they are edible to the rhino?
Any help welcome as I don't know a flower from a weed etc and wouldn't risk feeding unless I knew


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

pinball said:


> Can anyone tell what these flowers/bush are. It seems to have overtaken the bottom of the garden and wondering if they are edible to the rhino?
> Any help welcome as I don't know a flower from a weed etc and wouldn't risk feeding unless I knew
> 
> image
> image


The first pic for me has hazzard written all over it off the top of my head, it looks like something toxic I have read about before but I can't be 100% on that, that was most likley on a rabbit forum if I did read it? I could be wrong though.

Hmmm, if your not sure mate don't feed them, there are many toxic plants and iguanas have died from eating the wrong things before, plants have some very nasty defences.

My advice would be to try and get an ID in the tortoise section, they have been around alot longer than us exotic lizard keepers and they might be able to give a more accurate description or an ID, but persinally I would be wary, just grow your own ontil you gain more wildfood knowledge.:2thumb:


----------



## pinball

Salazare Slytherin said:


> The first pic for me has hazzard written all over it off the top of my head, it looks like something toxic I have read about before but I can't be 100% on that, that was most likley on a rabbit forum if I did read it? I could be wrong though.
> 
> Hmmm, if your not sure mate don't feed them, there are many toxic plants and iguanas have died from eating the wrong things before, plants have some very nasty defences.
> 
> My advice would be to try and get an ID in the tortoise section, they have been around alot longer than us exotic lizard keepers and they might be able to give a more accurate description or an ID, but persinally I would be wary, just grow your own ontil you gain more wildfood knowledge.:2thumb:


Identified as passion flower, some say it's safe others are vague... Any opinions?:notworthy:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

pinball said:


> Identified as passion flower, some say it's safe others are vague... Any opinions?:notworthy:


Thats probs why? I haven't ever fed it so wouldn't like to say, I just remember seeing a pic of something similar and it said tostay away haha, have you tried growing anything for your iggy? there are loads of other 100% edible flowers.


----------



## pinball

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Thats probs why? I haven't ever fed it so wouldn't like to say, I just remember seeing a pic of something similar and it said tostay away haha, have you tried growing anything for your iggy? there are loads of other 100% edible flowers.


Having a go with mustard, rocket and chard at the moment. I bought some hibiscus but I'm really not that greenfingered so will have to wait and see lol.
Thanks for advice will try more research :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

pinball said:


> Having a go with mustard, rocket and chard at the moment. I bought some hibiscus but I'm really not that greenfingered so will have to wait and see lol.
> Thanks for advice will try more research :2thumb:


 
Awesome, chard is one thing I don't grow, mustard is dead easy mate, the longer you leave it to grow the better it will be for your iggy when the time comes  

Hibiscus is one flowers are a little bit tricky to grow but once they get going  

Grow your iggy some nasturtiums they love them :2thumb:


----------



## pinball

*Passion flower*

Just been on a few websites but can't do the link of iPhone:whistling2:
Latin name is passiflora caurulea. It naturally grows in the Galapagos, and I was surprised to read its safe for us to eat... But it's not supposed to taste that nice lol.
Gave one to Dio and I nearly lost my fingers... Damn lol. Must taste better to them than us:2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

pinball said:


> Just been on a few websites but can't do the link of iPhone:whistling2:
> Latin name is passiflora caurulea. It naturally grows in the Galapagos, and I was surprised to read its safe for us to eat... But it's not supposed to taste that nice lol.
> Gave one to Dio and I nearly lost my fingers... Damn lol. Must taste better to them than us:2thumb:


 
hahah I will check it out mate, thanks for the info, I have a list of about 300 edible foods for iggys, don't think that one is on it though.
Hazle tree leaves are loved by all iguanas too! :flrt:mine goes mental for them.


----------



## ReptileWoman

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Ha, what an awesome pose!
> That is going on my screen saver! (pinched)


 
i couldnt help but laugh, ive got one of how he was before he noticed me so hes looking out the glass of his viv haha! 

he is honestly the strangest iguana ive ever known, hes obsessed with getting in the washing machine too!


----------



## ReptileWoman

before he noticed me and of course my new sig shows when he did notice me hahaha.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ReptileWoman said:


> i couldnt help but laugh, ive got one of how he was before he noticed me so hes looking out the glass of his viv haha!
> 
> he is honestly the strangest iguana ive ever known, hes obsessed with getting in the washing machine too!


Nice sig  
and LOL, iguanas are great.


----------



## BUMP2010

Salazare Slytherin said:


> hahah I will check it out mate, thanks for the info, I have a list of about 300 edible foods for iggys, don't think that one is on it though.
> Hazle tree leaves are loved by all iguanas too! :flrt:mine goes mental for them.



Hi Fella do send me a copy of that list.

Cheers Keith


----------



## ReptileWoman

BUMP2010 said:


> Hi Fella do send me a copy of that list.
> 
> Cheers Keith


 
and because you love me, feel free to send me a copy...

:whistling2::flrt:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

BUMP2010 said:


> Hi Fella do send me a copy of that list.
> 
> Cheers Keith


 
WOW! 

It is written on paper... LOL I typed it out once but the forum closed down it took me hours to do.


----------



## pinball

Salazare Slytherin said:


> WOW!
> 
> It is written on paper... LOL I typed it out once but the forum closed down it took me hours to do.


Excellent idea, can we have pictures with that too :lol2:


----------



## ReptileWoman

Excellent idea!!!

Come on Salazare we are waiting!!!
Best get started ;-) xxx


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

pinball said:


> Excellent idea, can we have pictures with that too :lol2:





ReptileWoman said:


> Excellent idea!!!
> 
> Come on Salazare we are waiting!!!
> Best get started ;-) xxx


 
Rthompson might actually be able to recall it and a few others on animal care forums? it took me bloody ages to do, it had all the nutritional data along side them too, oxolates, goitrogens, phytates, ca ratios, vitamin and mineral contents, no pics though haha.

To be honest I did have it on my laptop saved, but it got a virus about a month back (hence me now using the netbook again), I lost all my scientific documents, and work on it... the forum was actually my own forum, but because of bugs and the server team waisting my time I closed it down, and with that went all the threads. Iguana taming, claw trimming, humidity, anatomy and biology, husbandry setups, common illnises and how to treat.

Unless someone else copied and pasted it I am not over enthusiastic about retyping it all out especially since I already compiled the list myself and researched into the foods for a very long time, the information is freely around and I would still strongly encourage peeps to do some research into this particular area anyways and compile their own lists.

The best advice I can give with some of it though is be very careful and use scientific names when looking for particular plants and flowers, some share common names with others that can be lethal if fed.

Having said all of that, because I wont be retyping it for a while yet, feel free to drop a message if you get stuck or are not sure, and I might find other stuff to include to it along the way and when I do get a chance to type it out I will.

At the minute my research attention is being focussed toward phytates.

P.S locksy if your reading this when merlin comes for a visit, I will show you some wild stuff they can eat


----------



## BUMP2010

Salazare Slytherin said:


> hahah I will check it out mate, thanks for the info, I have a list of about 300 edible foods for iggys, don't think that one is on it though.
> Hazle tree leaves are loved by all iguanas too! :flrt:mine goes mental for them.





Salazare Slytherin said:


> Rthompson might actually be able to recall it and a few others on animal care forums? it took me bloody ages to do, it had all the nutritional data along side them too, oxolates, goitrogens, phytates, ca ratios, vitamin and mineral contents, no pics though haha.
> 
> To be honest I did have it on my laptop saved, but it got a virus about a month back (hence me now using the netbook again), I lost all my scientific documents, and work on it... the forum was actually my own forum, but because of bugs and the server team waisting my time I closed it down, and with that went all the threads. Iguana taming, claw trimming, humidity, anatomy and biology, husbandry setups, common illnises and how to treat.
> 
> Unless someone else copied and pasted it I am not over enthusiastic about retyping it all out especially since I already compiled the list myself and researched into the foods for a very long time, the information is freely around and I would still strongly encourage peeps to do some research into this particular area anyways and compile their own lists.
> 
> The best advice I can give with some of it though is be very careful and use scientific names when looking for particular plants and flowers, some share common names with others that can be lethal if fed.
> 
> Having said all of that, because I wont be retyping it for a while yet, feel free to drop a message if you get stuck or are not sure, and I might find other stuff to include to it along the way and when I do get a chance to type it out I will.
> 
> At the minute my research attention is being focussed toward phytates.
> 
> P.S locksy if your reading this when merlin comes for a visit, I will show you some wild stuff they can eat



Hay Fella you are not stupid? did'nt you save it to your docs on the PC?

PS good night.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

BUMP2010 said:


> Hay Fella you are not stupid? did'nt you save it to your docs on the PC?
> 
> PS good night.


 
Nope I am stupid, and tbh I didn't see a need to save it anywhere else apart from a memory stick and it was on a public forum which could easily be accessd I didn't expect what happned to happen.:bash:

Nevertheless I might retype it out eventually, keep me inspired with BUMP on PRK and see what happens


----------



## stungy

you could always run it through a scanner and upload as pics:whistling2:actually i found a very similar thing in the form ov a chart with how often to feed different fruit/veg,it was only a couple ov days ago I'll check my history to try and find it


----------



## stungy

here you go mate,this should help

Food Information Chart
http://www.greenigsociety.org/feedingigs.htm

http://tesa.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=diet&action=display&thread=3578


----------



## suffolk etb

Hi all. thought id stop by and say hi as im usually lurking in the snake forums.

Just rehomed a young male green iggy. We had one as a family pet once before (another rehome we had for many years), but we lost him about 10 years ago, so i know what to expect with regard to temperament and adult enclosure size etc, but expect i will be asking a few questions on other aspects - its a loooong time (about 20+ years i think) since our original one was this young, and i know that iggy keeping has changed and matured a lot since then, espcially in regards to diet, lighting etc.

Think im pretty much setup with him and all systems are go, but thought id just come say hi, before i started bugging people with the inevitable questions.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

stungy said:


> you could always run it through a scanner and upload as pics:whistling2:actually i found a very similar thing in the form ov a chart with how often to feed different fruit/veg,it was only a couple ov days ago I'll check my history to try and find it


 
Not a bad idea, half my home is packed up ready for moving in August.
If I do I will drop a message on here and send it via emails.: victory: Its a few pages long lol.


----------



## BUMP2010

*Re: Iguana food bowl*



Salazare Slytherin said:


> Not a bad idea, half my home is packed up ready for moving in August.
> If I do I will drop a message on here and send it via emails.: victory: Its a few pages long lol.



Hi mate I can do that for you if you want, send it to me in the post I will scan it and email it to all that want a copy.

Let me no and will PM you my addi.

Cheers Keith:cheers:


----------



## BUMP2010

*Re:Fijian's*

Hi all as some of you will no Caz and I lost our gorgeous little Fijian Female Gem on the 1st of June this year. 

We have been lucky enough to find another female to cheer-up our male Bandit ( picture below ), she is a little larger than him and a year and a half older but the main thing is they are getting on well together after just two days.

Now we need your HELP we would like NAME suggestions PLEASE as many and as varied as you like, some thing to go with his name Bandit or just about anything you can think of , PM or post them.

Thanks a in anticipation.

Keith & Caz 

PS Going to post this on the Iguana thread as well.:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::jump::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::jump::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## winno

GOOOOOOD Stuff Kieth was this the one you were originally looking at?

Stunning: victory:

As for names im sh#t with things like that Id leave it to Caz to decide:lol2:


----------



## ReptileWoman

How beautiful are they! 

Pictures pictures moreeee
Pictures!!! 

With regards to names its always hard to pick...

Bella or minx would be my suggestions im pants at names!


----------



## BUMP2010

BUMP2010 said:


> Hi all as some of you will no Caz and I lost our gorgeous little Fijian Female Gem on the 1st of June this year.
> 
> We have been lucky enough to find another female to cheer-up our male Bandit ( picture below ), she is a little larger than him and a year and a half older but the main thing is they are getting on well together after just two days.
> 
> Now we need your HELP we would like NAME suggestions PLEASE as many and as varied as you like, some thing to go with his name Bandit or just about anything you can think of , PM or post them.
> 
> Thanks a in anticipation.
> 
> Keith & Caz
> 
> PS Going to post this on the Iguana thread as well.:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::jump::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::jump::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> image





winno said:


> GOOOOOOD Stuff Kieth was this the one you were originally looking at?
> 
> Stunning: victory:
> 
> As for names im sh#t with things like that Id leave it to Caz to decide:lol2:


Hi Mate yes this is the one we picked her up on Sunday morning, do us a favor and ask She who must be obeyed for us and se what the good lady comes up with.

Cheers Mate Keith: victory:


----------



## pinball

Great news getting female... As for name my first thought was frog! ( out of smokey and the bandit):whistling2:


----------



## Rthompson

Great news on the fiji.

I have to be honest guys, I find it a little disturbing that you are all more than willing to be handed a list of foods on a silver plate and so enthusiastic about receiving one. Now I understand the will to know the foods but I don't understand the laziness behind this method.

If you was really interested in knowing all of those foods you would have researched it long ago. You know the work I'm doing and how intent I am on bringing the information to the keepers but my number one encouragement is ALWAYS to further knowledge with your own research. So get to it


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Can I just clarify something?

Are iguana keepers telling me that they have based no nutritional data research into their own lists themselves and drawn conclusions? or have they just followed other food lists from caresheets whcih nutritionally have question marks sat all over them?


----------



## BUMP2010

BUMP2010 said:


> Hi all as some of you will no Caz and I lost our gorgeous little Fijian Female Gem on the 1st of June this year.
> 
> We have been lucky enough to find another female to cheer-up our male Bandit ( picture below ), she is a little larger than him and a year and a half older but the main thing is they are getting on well together after just two days.
> 
> Now we need your HELP we would like NAME suggestions PLEASE as many and as varied as you like, some thing to go with his name Bandit or just about anything you can think of , PM or post them.
> 
> Thanks a in anticipation.
> 
> Keith & Caz
> 
> PS Going to post this on the Iguana thread as well.:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::jump::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::jump::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> image





ReptileWoman said:


> How beautiful are they!
> 
> Pictures pictures moreeee
> Pictures!!!
> 
> With regards to names its always hard to pick...
> 
> Bella or minx would be my suggestions im pants at names!





pinball said:


> Great news getting female... As for name my first thought was frog! ( out of smokey and the bandit):whistling2:



Ha great film that, your showing your age there fella? nice one though, like all the names Caz not to keen on frog when i said it she said O" poor girl!! I quit like smokey and minx, lets see what else comes in.

great so far Cheers.:2thumb::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## BUMP2010

Rthompson said:


> Great news on the fiji.
> 
> I have to be honest guys, I find it a little disturbing that you are all more than willing to be handed a list of foods on a silver plate and so enthusiastic about receiving one. Now I understand the will to know the foods but I don't understand the laziness behind this method.
> 
> If you was really interested in knowing all of those foods you would have researched it long ago. You know the work I'm doing and how intent I am on bringing the information to the keepers but my number one encouragement is ALWAYS to further knowledge with your own research. So get to it



I was the first to suggest this and i am beginning to wish i had not, why the hell dose every one seem to want to look at the negative side of a request, and have a dig at other keepers, lets try looking at the possessive. 

Have you never thought that some of us long in the tooth keepers would just like to cross-reference the info that scaly has with the info we have already got.

Cheers Keith:2thumb:


----------



## Rthompson

BUMP2010 said:


> I was the first to suggest this and i am beginning to wish i had not, why the hell dose every one seem to want to look at the negative side of a request, and have a dig at other keepers, lets try looking at the possessive.
> 
> Have you never thought that some of us long in the tooth keepers would just like to cross-reference the info that scaly has with the info we have already got.
> 
> Cheers Keith:2thumb:


Have you long in the tooth keepers not considered that you should give a little to get a little?


----------



## BUMP2010

*Re: Iguana food bowl*



Rthompson said:


> Have you long in the tooth keepers not considered that you should give a little to get a little?



I have given plenty to this thread and the people that use it, ask them including scaly, ask him.


----------



## Rthompson

BUMP2010 said:


> I have given plenty to this thread and the people that use it, ask them including scaly, ask him.


Not what I'm saying.

What I'm saying is that you expect access to someone's life work for what you claim to be so you can compare it with your own.

In this instance would it then not be ideal for you to make your own work publicly available for people to see the comparison themselves?

I mean, people always want to see the workings of 'experts'.


----------



## BUMP2010

Rthompson said:


> Have you long in the tooth keepers not considered that you should give a little to get a little?





Rthompson said:


> Not what I'm saying.
> 
> What I'm saying is that you expect access to someone's life work for what you claim to be so you can compare it with your own.
> 
> In this instance would it then not be ideal for you to make your own work publicly available for people to see the comparison themselves?
> 
> I mean, people always want to see the workings of 'experts'.



So it was you that put all this together was it? not from what i am told and if that is the case why are you so possessive of it? why not let scaly do his own defence of the life's work not bad for someone that is only 22ish.


----------



## Rthompson

BUMP2010 said:


> So it was you that put all this together was it? not from what i am told and if that is the case why are you so possessive of it? why not let scaly do his own defence of the life's work not bad for someone that is only 22ish.


Lmao, I never once said I put it all together did I? I have my own work.
I'm just trying to ensure that keepers don't appear on here and go 'Give me all your work' and put no effort into it themselves.


----------



## BUMP2010

*Re: Iguana food bowl*



Rthompson said:


> Lmao, I never once said I put it all together did I? I have my own work.
> I'm just trying to ensure that keepers don't appear on here and go 'Give me all your work' and put no effort into it themselves.


As you may have now gathered i no him, We have spoken many times, I have helped him in the past, the most memorable was his egg bound female, ask him, ask him who winds him up but just for fun or in a nice way.

I am no ponce of info and have served my apprenticeship, we had our first clutch of green iguana eggs in 1979/80 and again the following year, so have a very rough idea of what i'm on.

The difference for me is i would mutch rather help a new keeper than be knowledge protective, Correct me if i am wrong but i thought that was what this forum is supposed to be about, help other users / keepers not hinder them. 

My interests lye with the well being of the animal not the so called precious info that some of you seem to hold so dear:welcome:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

In my own defence, I find it quite insulting that a lifetimes work put together is expected to be spoonf fed to keepers who have kept alot longer than me 30+ years ish who should know this information? for someone who is 22ish yes I suppose its not bad... which makes me wonder just how much ignorance there is around on nutrition.
If anything shouldn't I be sat here asking them for advice? or asking and clarifying what I have learned.

The information was gatherd by using common sense, and conclusions were drawn, I went through nutritional food charts and spent hours researching and had many sleepless nights, I combined this food chart with the food chart my dad made when I was younger (which admitedly was outdated but the basics were still the same, by putting iguana and diet into the search engine, you have already greatly restricted that search, forget the reptiles for a while... at least whole you are putting together edible foods and wild lists, then go through nutritional charts, phone zoos up, conservation parks, the information is out there now easier than ever before, only by people comming together with this information and effort can the hobby move forward....


My fear is simply this....
BY creating a food list like that, people will no doubtedly take it as gospel and never do any research themselves, this is what I find concerning for the older generations of keepers who have been keeping for 30+ more years than myself.... is it just me that feels this way towards nutrition?

If I can do it why can't anyone else? I simply refuse to beleive that this is the best anyone can do by just reading a caresheet... I have never seen any evidence that anyone else has made an effort to compile a list like mine, if you have an animal it is your responsibility to research these dietry needs, and the argument of (oh this is too much for a new keeper to take in is complete rubbish) there is a reason these animals are not meant to be for beginners and if they take on the animal without knowing how to care for it then that is their fault and not anyone elses.

Unless rescuing, the idea is to rehome the animals to a responsible home where someone with the knowledge can care for it?
When was the last time any of anyones iguanas had a blood test done? mine gets one every year, this tells me where I am slacking and what I need to improve on, because our vets hardly ever see iguanas and out of the many thousands in the UK I find it very strange.... knowing that there are only a handful of reptile vets, they look forward to when we go in with them.

Infact when the likes of the GIS food chart are followed, and then when the animal falls ill, and a blood test is performed on the animal, they wonder why the hell there are nutritional defiencys, by following those food charts are only starting points, or a guideline to go by, they do not follow any particular pattern or routine and infact half of those foods are not availible in the UK so what the hell are keepers feeding I have to grow loads to keep my iguana healthy? are they only feeding 10 or less foods week after week after week?

We worked damn hard learning the health properties of plants, flowers, herbs, edible tree leaves and weeds (thanks to the tortoise keepers who helped me out) and fruits, and we travelled all over the place gathering that kind of information, I have spent my own money on documentations to find out what my animals require, stomach analysis performed and I am always learning, in truth very little is known about iguana diets, which is even more important in my opinion to be feeding a variety of foods.

I can't beleive the sheer ignorance on these topics, seriosuly.... I also would love to see some of these other food charts, or confirmations, because in the past I have typed them out and people on this thread have bore witness to it so I think I have been more than fair on it.

It would be a complete insult to my dads memory to just spill that information and spoon feed it to everyone and it would be completely against everything I have ever preached.

Like I said I will send it to some peeps but that information will never go public and it will be given in my terms only and like I said earlier I will be happy to confirm things if I have them.

I really hope people can see where I am comming from with this? 
Sorry but I have personally cared for malnourished iguanas and it makes me so :censor: angry the ignorance that surrounds it but if you have seen it surely you can see where I am comming from.

Only the other day an iguana I rehomed 4 years ago ended up with MBD, and was severely malnourished and kept on freaking sawdust! that iguana was not just any rehome either, it was a much loved pet and it was rehomed at the time due to me caring for 3 other iguanas and I was so angry about it and there was nothing I could do about it... It made me so upset and angry and I still say if I ever set eyes on them again they will regret it.

For those that are on my facebook I often talk about nutrition on there and offer to help as best I can if there is a problem.

Thousands of iguans are imported into the UK every year! where the hell are all these iguanas? well I know where.... they are 


all dead.

Sorry for the rant but I am sure people know my feelings toward this by now.


----------



## BUMP2010

Salazare Slytherin said:


> In my own defence, I find it quite insulting that a lifetimes work put together is expected to be spoonf fed to keepers who have kept alot longer than me 30+ years ish who should know this information? for someone who is 22ish yes I suppose its not bad... which makes me wonder just how much ignorance there is around on nutrition.
> If anything shouldn't I be sat here asking them for advice? or asking and clarifying what I have learned.
> 
> The information was gatherd by using common sense, and conclusions were drawn, I went through nutritional food charts and spent hours researching and had many sleepless nights, I combined this food chart with the food chart my dad made when I was younger (which admitedly was outdated but the basics were still the same, by putting iguana and diet into the search engine, you have already greatly restricted that search, forget the reptiles for a while... at least whole you are putting together edible foods and wild lists, then go through nutritional charts, phone zoos up, conservation parks, the information is out there now easier than ever before, only by people comming together with this information and effort can the hobby move forward....
> 
> 
> My fear is simply this....
> BY creating a food list like that, people will no doubtedly take it as gospel and never do any research themselves, this is what I find concerning for the older generations of keepers who have been keeping for 30+ more years than myself.... is it just me that feels this way towards nutrition?
> 
> If I can do it why can't anyone else? I simply refuse to beleive that this is the best anyone can do by just reading a caresheet... I have never seen any evidence that anyone else has made an effort to compile a list like mine, if you have an animal it is your responsibility to research these dietry needs, and the argument of (oh this is too much for a new keeper to take in is complete rubbish) there is a reason these animals are not meant to be for beginners and if they take on the animal without knowing how to care for it then that is their fault and not anyone elses.
> 
> Unless rescuing, the idea is to rehome the animals to a responsible home where someone with the knowledge can care for it?
> When was the last time any of anyones iguanas had a blood test done? mine gets one every year, this tells me where I am slacking and what I need to improve on, because our vets hardly ever see iguanas and out of the many thousands in the UK I find it very strange.... knowing that there are only a handful of reptile vets, they look forward to when we go in with them.
> 
> Infact when the likes of the GIS food chart are followed, and then when the animal falls ill, and a blood test is performed on the animal, they wonder why the hell there are nutritional defiencys, by following those food charts are only starting points, or a guideline to go by, they do not follow any particular pattern or routine and infact half of those foods are not availible in the UK so what the hell are keepers feeding I have to grow loads to keep my iguana healthy? are they only feeding 10 or less foods week after week after week?
> 
> We worked damn hard learning the health properties of plants, flowers, herbs, edible tree leaves and weeds (thanks to the tortoise keepers who helped me out) and fruits, and we travelled all over the place gathering that kind of information, I have spent my own money on documentations to find out what my animals require, stomach analysis performed and I am always learning, in truth very little is known about iguana diets, which is even more important in my opinion to be feeding a variety of foods.
> 
> I can't beleive the sheer ignorance on these topics, seriosuly.... I also would love to see some of these other food charts, or confirmations, because in the past I have typed them out and people on this thread have bore witness to it so I think I have been more than fair on it.
> 
> It would be a complete insult to my dads memory to just spill that information and spoon feed it to everyone and it would be completely against everything I have ever preached.
> 
> Like I said I will send it to some peeps but that information will never go public and it will be given in my terms only and like I said earlier I will be happy to confirm things if I have them.
> 
> I really hope people can see where I am comming from with this?
> Sorry but I have personally cared for malnourished iguanas and it makes me so :censor: angry the ignorance that surrounds it but if you have seen it surely you can see where I am comming from.
> 
> Only the other day an iguana I rehomed 4 years ago ended up with MBD, and was severely malnourished and kept on freaking sawdust! that iguana was not just any rehome either, it was a much loved pet and it was rehomed at the time due to me caring for 3 other iguanas and I was so angry about it and there was nothing I could do about it... It made me so upset and angry and I still say if I ever set eyes on them again they will regret it.
> 
> For those that are on my facebook I often talk about nutrition on there and offer to help as best I can if there is a problem.
> 
> Thousands of iguans are imported into the UK every year! where the hell are all these iguanas? well I know where.... they are
> 
> 
> all dead.
> 
> Sorry for the rant but I am sure people know my feelings toward this by now.



QUOTE Thousands of iguans are imported into the UK every year! where the hell are all these iguanas? well I know where.... they are 


all dead.

Buy my hand, do us all a favour and get of off your soap box.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

BUMP2010 said:


> QUOTE Thousands of iguans are imported into the UK every year! where the hell are all these iguanas? well I know where.... they are
> 
> 
> all dead.
> 
> Buy my hand, do us all a favour and get of off your soap box.


 
I quite agree I am done! 
ignorance is a bliss...


----------



## BUMP2010

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I quite agree I am done!
> ignorance is a bliss...


 I'm sure you mean arrogance you seem to have it in abundance.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

BUMP2010 said:


> I'm sure you mean arrogance you seem to have it in abundance.


 
And you wanted me to send you a food list? 
I would rather be called arrogant than ignorant.


----------



## BUMP2010

Salazare Slytherin said:


> And you wanted me to send you a food list?
> I would rather be called arrogant than ignorant.


 Wrong i did not ask or want you to send me a food list, i offered to help quote half my house is packed up for the move, you no the rest. As far as arrogance go's your is above, show me were i have been ignorant?


----------



## Rthompson

BUMP2010 said:


> Wrong i did not ask or want you to send me a food list, i offered to help quote half my house is packed up for the move, you no the rest. As far as arrogance go's your is above, show me were i have been ignorant?


Let's try the multiple times you've sat here judging everyone in a passive aggressive tone then trying to pass it off as humour when you get called on it?

That's arrogance and ignorance all rolled into one : victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

BUMP2010 said:


> Wrong i did not ask or want you to send me a food list, i offered to help quote half my house is packed up for the move, you no the rest. As far as arrogance go's your is above, show me were i have been ignorant?


 
what??? did I call you ignorant? I said I would rather be known as arrogant than ignorant, and you wanted me to send you a list 2 pages back.



> Hi fella can you send me that list please. Thanks


and I said I would put the list up and send it to those who wanted it when I get it sorted, to be honest, can't you see how dodgy it looks with something I have strived and worked hard with, there is only one copy due to a private forum closing down and you asked me to send it too you at a moments notice, I am actually glad I didnt because I did consider it.

I was speaking more generally than anything regarding the ignorance and you asked Rthompson to let me defend myself, so I did and if that makes me arrogant so be it! but if you want to take that personally thats your problem and not mine.

Have a nice day.


----------



## BUMP2010

Rthompson said:


> Let's try the multiple times you've sat here judging everyone in a passive aggressive tone then trying to pass it off as humour when you get called on it?
> 
> That's arrogance and ignorance all rolled into one : victory:[/QUOT


----------



## Rthompson

BUMP2010 said:


> Sorry fella you are just so wrong i just cast the line with the bait and you just could not wait to jump on the hook to preach to us mere mortals or so you think.


When have I preached?


----------



## BUMP2010

Rthompson said:


> When have I preached?



Must apologise for the reply was not meant for this thread.


----------



## BUMP2010

Salazare Slytherin said:


> what??? did I call you ignorant? I said I would rather be known as arrogant than ignorant, and you wanted me to send you a list 2 pages back.
> 
> 
> and I said I would put the list up and send it to those who wanted it when I get it sorted, to be honest, can't you see how dodgy it looks with something I have strived and worked hard with, there is only one copy due to a private forum closing down and you asked me to send it too you at a moments notice, I am actually glad I didnt because I did consider it.
> 
> I was speaking more generally than anything regarding the ignorance and you asked Rthompson to let me defend myself, so I did and if that makes me arrogant so be it! but if you want to take that personally thats your problem and not mine.
> 
> Have a nice day.


Sorry fella you are just so wrong i just cast the line with the bait and you just could not wait to jump on the hook to preach to us mere mortals or so you think.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

BUMP2010 said:


> Sorry fella you are just so wrong i just cast the line with the bait and you just could not wait to jump on the hook to preach to us mere mortals or so you think.


 
I think you will find you are very wrong, I really don't understand where any of this has came from? I have been polite and pleasent to you all the time you have been on this thread and in our PM conversations, your behavior is quite bizzare if I do say so.

You cast the hook for me to preach? what so you actually want me to preach time and time again? why don't you offer some insights into diet information I would love to hear, if you want preaching why don't you look through dear old melissa kaplans work on the forums.

I have always said I respected you? so why on earth do you seem to think I preach to you "mere mortals" when I consider all iguanas owners at the same level as me we are all enthusiasts just wanting the best for our animals, there are some damn good ones but equally terrible, do you think I pride myself on being on this forum? and repeating myself?

Why can't I converse with other like minded people who want the best for their iguanas? without being accused of preaching, or in this particular case when my much loved pet is in danger? wouldn't it make you angry if bump was in the same situation? because I sure as hell would offer my support.

Keith, I think you should grow up and stop talking complete and utter nonesense, all of this, ah I thought you should know my humor by now and all that is just rather silly, you have thrown yourself into a tangle and are now trying to unravel yourself.

Where iguanas are malnourished there is no place for humor and I would have thought you of all people would understand that.

Nevertheless for those who want the list drop me a PM so I know who to send it too.


----------



## BUMP2010

Salazare Slytherin said:


> what??? did I call you ignorant? I said I would rather be known as arrogant than ignorant, and you wanted me to send you a list 2 pages back.
> 
> 
> and I said I would put the list up and send it to those who wanted it when I get it sorted, to be honest, can't you see how dodgy it looks with something I have strived and worked hard with, there is only one copy due to a private forum closing down and you asked me to send it too you at a moments notice, I am actually glad I didnt because I did consider it.
> 
> I was speaking more generally than anything regarding the ignorance and you asked Rthompson to let me defend myself, so I did and if that makes me arrogant so be it! but if you want to take that personally thats your problem and not mine.
> 
> Have a nice day.



_*Well in that case fella i am so glad you did not send it as i just might have used it to help other Iguana keepers and we cant have that happening to your precious life's work can we, surly not to help others that just would not be fair now would it.*_

Cheers Keith


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

BUMP2010 said:


> _*Well in that case fella i am so glad you did not send it as i just might have used it to help other Iguana keepers and we cant have that happening to your precious life's work can we, surly not to help others that just would not be fair now would it.*_
> 
> Cheers Keith


lmao this is making me laugh so much.
I think you ought to go and read back through what was actually said, I said I am going to put the list up on the forums, and I will send the list to whoever but it will be on my terms, my point being I am glad I didn't send you the list because there is only one copy and you asked me to send it at a moments notice and then when I say I am not posting it I get told to get off my soap box because I had a nutrition rant??? surely you can see how dodgy that sounds? I have never met you? how do I know you are who you say you are?

It is there for iguana keepers and it has been published before and will be again.
It just seemed dodgy to me and even other keepers picked up on it, the more I sat and thought about it, I have not refused anyone it and I will still send it to those who have messaged me, I just said I wasnt sending it in the post and when I defend myself I get criticised but clearly if you were in my shoes can't you see what I am saying! 

You asked me to send you the list and then have got all arsey with me? what actually is your intention here? can't you see how dodgy this is making you look, just be patient, and just for the record even if I decide not to send it to someone so the hell what, if they are as expirienced as they say they are why should it matter?

I just find you asking for something and then all of a sudden becomming semi aggresive toward my post/rant, in my frustration and anger, is something I would be doing.

Grow up! and stop waisting my time.


----------



## Rthompson

Big blue letters aren't necessary.. my eyes actually hurt now.


----------



## KarlHowells

Madness going on tonight! And I thought i was going to see lots of pictures :whistling2:

I will chip in a bit though, I've not gone by anyone else's list, but we all have to learn somewhere at the start - but that is BEFORE YOU BECOME AN OWNER, not after when they're being mis fed.

Everyone must do their own research. but when other people give guidance, be appreciative not rude, ennit.


----------



## Rthompson

KarlHowells said:


> Madness going on tonight! And I thought i was going to see lots of pictures :whistling2:
> 
> I will chip in a bit though, I've not gone by anyone else's list, but we all have to learn somewhere at the start - but that is BEFORE YOU BECOME AN OWNER, not after when they're being mis fed.
> 
> Everyone must do their own research. but when other people give guidance, be appreciative not rude, ennit.


Absolutely mate and this is what I'm trying to promote, you cannot be spoon fed everything. A Healthy iguana is only achieved as a result of the keepers time and effort being put in to careful and extensive research.

Another side of it is that if your spoon fed information, it could be wrong? that research gives you the necessary information into understanding WHY something is good and why something is bad. If you don't do that your flying blind on pure ignorance.


----------



## KarlHowells

Rthompson said:


> Absolutely mate and this is what I'm trying to promote, you cannot be spoon fed everything. A Healthy iguana is only achieved as a result of the keepers time and effort being put in to careful and extensive research.
> 
> Another side of it is that if your spoon fed information, it could be wrong? that research gives you the necessary information into understanding WHY something is good and why something is bad. If you don't do that your flying blind on pure ignorance.


Well said, I always read what other people do, and think "hmm, I'll try that" but thats as much of a spoon as I'm having ta :lol2:

I love finding something my gorgeous girl likes, and creating a variety of dishes that look good enough to make me wanna scoff a iggy dish rather than a bacon sandwhich :notworthy: what makes it special is I made it, I've done a bit of work!

Got Friday this week off (seems ages away damn it), but will upload a few pics and videos of her, bet your well excited! :lol2:


----------



## Rthompson

KarlHowells said:


> Well said, I always read what other people do, and think "hmm, I'll try that" but thats as much of a spoon as I'm having ta :lol2:
> 
> I love finding something my gorgeous girl likes, and creating a variety of dishes that look good enough to make me wanna scoff a iggy dish rather than a bacon sandwhich :notworthy: what makes it special is I made it, I've done a bit of work!
> 
> Got Friday this week off (seems ages away damn it), but will upload a few pics and videos of her, bet your well excited! :lol2:


Actually am mate, I love seeing images and videos of other peoples Iggies : victory:


----------



## KarlHowells

Rthompson said:


> Actually am mate, I love seeing images and videos of other peoples Iggies : victory:


Just gotta teach my Bengal to stay away, he is a little :devil: at the moment. Shenzi completely ignores him - walked past him the other day, and he just kinda fell over in shock and crept behind her till she shot up curtains lol!

so if there are videos, please ignore the lil :censor: of a Bengal. who I love dearly of course :flrt:.

Anywho, must go sleep, OH is getting a tad grumpy!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Just for you Karl.










and a snack


----------



## wilko92

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Just for you Karl.
> 
> image
> 
> and a snack
> image


 You sure your doing things wright? that iggy doesnt look healthy..:hmm:{insert sarcasium here} wicked pics mate :2thumb:


----------



## Rthompson

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Just for you Karl.
> 
> image
> 
> and a snack
> image


Damn she's looking good! : victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

wilko92 said:


> You sure your doing things wright? that iggy doesnt look healthy..:hmm:{insert sarcasium here} wicked pics mate :2thumb:


You know me mate, I am a horrible abusing animal git who ought to be banned from keeping.:whistling2:



Rthompson said:


> Damn she's looking good! : victory:


 
Thanks mate.


----------



## wilko92

Salazare Slytherin said:


> You know me mate, I am a horrible abusing animal git who ought to be banned from keeping.:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate.


 Ahh right, ive just been reading some facts.. Did you know IF you have been doing something for longer your always right? and that some one younger then yourself CAN NOT by ANY means know whats right.. AMAZING facts man.. ill PM you the link to this FACTUAL website.. brings an interesting read :whip:


----------



## pinball

Rthompson said:


> Absolutely mate and this is what I'm trying to promote, you cannot be spoon fed everything. A Healthy iguana is only achieved as a result of the keepers time and effort being put in to careful and extensive research.
> 
> Another side of it is that if your spoon fed information, it could be wrong? that research gives you the necessary information into understanding WHY something is good and why something is bad. If you don't do that your flying blind on pure ignorance.


I fully agree, I have and do spend many hours researching whats good for both the iggies and the beardies. The reason i joined this forum was to learn more so that my reptiles are cared for in the best way i can.

So many people have conflicting opinions on what you can or can't feed/do that it tends to be a bit of a minefield, which is why i take on board peoples opinions and will deduce what i feel is right for my own animals... As they say theres always more to learn!

If you would be so kind Salazare Slytherin as to send me a food/flower list i would be very grateful as i am sure there are things on there that i do not know and am always wanting to know more (by the way i was taking the :censor: when i said about photo's, we all have a sense of humour) :lol2:


----------



## Rthompson

pinball said:


> I fully agree, I have and do spend many hours researching whats good for both the iggies and the beardies. The reason i joined this forum was to learn more so that my reptiles are cared for in the best way i can.
> 
> So many people have conflicting opinions on what you can or can't feed/do that it tends to be a bit of a minefield, which is why i take on board peoples opinions and will deduce what i feel is right for my own animals... As they say theres always more to learn!
> 
> If you would be so kind Salazare Slytherin as to send me a food/flower list i would be very grateful as i am sure there are things on there that i do not know and am always wanting to know more (by the way i was taking the :censor: when i said about photo's, we all have a sense of humour) :lol2:


See, one of the other issues that also bothers me about giving people access to in depth unprotected information is that it can be taken out of context and actually do far more harm than good.

I think it was Melissa Kaplan who theorized that a large factor in the current issue of people feeding animal protein sources from a segment of an old herpetology book being misread and then passed around as gospel. I'm sure it's not the only reason for this, however it is a fine example of how you have to be careful what you supply, how you supply it and what people can take from it. All the more reason to encourage self research to support what you read and fully understand it.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

pinball said:


> I fully agree, I have and do spend many hours researching whats good for both the iggies and the beardies. The reason i joined this forum was to learn more so that my reptiles are cared for in the best way i can.
> 
> So many people have conflicting opinions on what you can or can't feed/do that it tends to be a bit of a minefield, which is why i take on board peoples opinions and will deduce what i feel is right for my own animals... As they say theres always more to learn!
> 
> If you would be so kind Salazare Slytherin as to send me a food/flower list i would be very grateful as i am sure there are things on there that i do not know and am always wanting to know more (by the way i was taking the :censor: when i said about photo's, we all have a sense of humour) :lol2:


 
Can you drop me a PM mate, just so I can reference back who to send it too  and yeah I will be happy too and that way no one will get missed.:2thumb:


----------



## MartinMc

Just a wee pic for you all.


----------



## KarlHowells

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Just for you Karl.
> 
> image
> 
> and a snack
> image


You trying to sweeten me up so you can steal my Bengal:gasp:

Love the picture, thank youuuuuu.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

KarlHowells said:


> You trying to sweeten me up so you can steal my Bengal:gasp:
> 
> Love the picture, thank youuuuuu.


 
:whistling2::blush:
haha


----------



## KarlHowells

Salazare Slytherin said:


> :whistling2::blush:
> haha


Well the OH wants more Bengals, because I have so many lizards....so if she decides to breed 'em, you could have a kitty, best I can do for ya :lol2:
The thing she forgets is I paid half towards the Bengal! It's my cat too, so really....she's only got half a cat :bash: :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

KarlHowells said:


> Well the OH wants more Bengals, because I have so many lizards....so if she decides to breed 'em, you could have a kitty, best I can do for ya :lol2:
> The thing she forgets is I paid half towards the Bengal! It's my cat, so really....she's only got half a cat :bash: :lol2:


awww LOL, fankoo:flrt:
and I have herd that argument before lmao, did you manage to ever find the owners of that other iggy you took on mate?


----------



## KarlHowells

Salazare Slytherin said:


> awww LOL, fankoo:flrt:
> and I have herd that argument before lmao, did you manage to ever find the owners of that other iggy you took on mate?


No problem mate :no1:
yeah she even said that Nuka was "My cat", I was very quick to correct her :whip:

No, which was slightly disheartening, poor thing, but he's been in top care since with me, but, I am trying to rehome him, but I'm being a bit picky as he deserves a decent home! had a few people pop asking silly questions, so nipped then in the bud straight away. He'll have a great home soon, he's eating VERY well, but he doesn't eat as much as my girl Shenzi, she smashes every bit of food that comes in, got home with a few treats for her, and christ they didn't last long! She is SUPER bright at the moment!


----------



## Rthompson

Taken about 5 minutes ago, he's on his daily roam and seems to be allowing hand feeding outside of the tank : victory:


----------



## ginna

i really want an iguana but the only tank i have that is remotely big enough is a 6x4x2 and i dont think thats big enough ... and i dont think my mum or dad will let me have one... dont suppose i could sneak one in either


----------



## Rthompson

ginna said:


> i really want an iguana but the only tank i have that is remotely big enough is a 6x4x2 and i dont think thats big enough ... and i dont think my mum or dad will let me have one... dont suppose i could sneak one in either


Unfortunately I'd say 6x4x2 is a little restrictive for an adult and by the sounds of it I doubt your parents would be too appreciative of running into a free roaming Iggy!


----------



## ginna

Rthompson said:


> Unfortunately I'd say 6x4x2 is a little restrictive for an adult and by the sounds of it I doubt your parents would be too appreciative of running into a free roaming Iggy!


haha lol yea i know, i could always extend the tank it is just a breezeblock structure with cement and expanding foam and stuff over i could extend it :L haha be good chance to re do the existing tank too  

we have had iggs before aswell, they laid eggs but my dad couldnt get them to hatch i dont think they were viable  

free roam would be wicked though :lol2:


----------



## suffolk etb

i wont need a bigger viv for a while yet, but was just wondering out of interest what size people are using for thier adults?

last adult i had was male, but he passed 10 years ago, so i know things have changed in iggy keeping since then. his 'sleeping' viv was 8x4x7. I call it his sleeping viv as he free roam most of the time - except at night, when people visited that where frightened of him, of when he had a tantrum and attacked people (as some adult males do)

just wondering as planning future room layout to fit viv's in, and wondering if i need to go that big again (he will free roam most the time), or if it may even need to be bigger

cheers


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

suffolk etb said:


> i wont need a bigger viv for a while yet, but was just wondering out of interest what size people are using for thier adults?
> 
> last adult i had was male, but he passed 10 years ago, so i know things have changed in iggy keeping since then. his 'sleeping' viv was 8x4x7. I call it his sleeping viv as he free roam most of the time - except at night, when people visited that where frightened of him, of when he had a tantrum and attacked people (as some adult males do)
> 
> just wondering as planning future room layout to fit viv's in, and wondering if i need to go that big again (he will free roam most the time), or if it may even need to be bigger
> 
> cheers


With iguanas I really think owners should stive to give the biggest they can offer for me my iguana lives in a triple wardrobe conversion with another being added onto the front to add in more depth as she is starting to get bigger now.

Like I said not all males do grow into massive big dominant sized males either, but if you end up with one of those you really need to be thinking about a room sized enclosure, even then it is too small for them when you consider they would have a big tree or two to claim as territory in the wild.

Errmmm I forget his username but will try and find the link shortly, but there is a guy on here that has one freaking awesome iguana setup and is probs one of the best I have ever seen! naturalistic backgrounds and plants and stuff.

Here it is mate
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/827600-very-spoilt-iguana.html
I absaloutely love that thing me! infact it was his enclosure that inspired me to try a fake rock background myself


----------



## suffolk etb

Nice one cheers.


----------



## suffolk etb

ill try to get some pics up over the next few days of him - only had since sunday, but was never handled before i got him, so most my time is being spent working with him and building that 'trust bond'.


----------



## obsessedbenners

crikey its taken me 3wks to read this thread,can i just boast a little bit and tell you all something...after 5yrs of being bitten and whipped and torn to shreds my big chunky green fella actually lets me pick him up and get him out without a struggle now:2thumb: patience is a virtue and skin grafts might be a bonus aswell.:notworthy:


----------



## suffolk etb

yep - my hands are cut to ribbons after just a few days. hes already getting better though - went for a walk with him on my shoulder earlier without problems and friends were able to stroke him without whipping so holding out hope that hes gonna settle right down. Th reason ive got him is because his previous owner was frightened of him, and never handled him, so lots of 'out the viv' time and hes already do much better


----------



## obsessedbenners

yeh mine was the same reasons,aswell as being fed wrong and in an enclosure that was more suited for a green anole rather than a green iguana.i never wanted to get rid of him though and the last few days have made me glad i didnt.


----------



## iggiethegecko

Just wondering how many ig keepers on here use live plants in vivs? I'm going to be making my little guy's (he's around 18 months old now) 'adult home' in the next few weeks and I'm looking to make a realistic setup for him/her. If you do what types of big climbable plants have you had success with growing? I've been reading Kaplan's list of safe plants and am leaning towards including a yucca, dracanea, fiscus and maybe a few spider plants. Have you found any of these species to grow well in vivs or does your iggy simply devour them? I plan to grow mustard greens, alfalfa, nasturtiums, cactus pad, hibiscus and a few others in addition now I've finally moved to a place which has a garden. I'm trying to think of environmental enrichment rather than strictly 'food' plants I could include.

Also I'd like to design a water feature, but am considering the practicalities of keeping a large area of water clean. Does anyone use aquarium filters in their ig's bath? Or are they basically ineffective due to the amount of waste produced. Any other tips as to what makes for a happy iguana (aside from temps, lighting, space) are much appreciated :2thumb:


----------



## obsessedbenners

ive never used real plants in my iggy enclosure coz i never thought they would survive being climbed up and ripped to shreds,ive got proper tree branches and big tree stumps in mine that i got from work but all the greenery is fake,still looks the mutts nutts tho.


----------



## White-Dragon

Hi guys, as a few people are posting about early ownership, I thought I'd join in 

I've had igs (what an imagination!) for about a month now, he's a rescue about 14 months old now. When I got him he was a nightmare, flew round his viv at the first sight of people, really stressed very quick. After coming out everyday for 45 mins ish he still whips me when I go into "his space" but after I e got him out be calms right down and sits on shoulders/arms and launches of to go explore the flat all the time. 

As for bad stuff, he's whipped so much he keeps getting a rotting tail (which I treat all the time). The poor guys in a 48long x18x18 viv, the guy I got him from thought this was ok for a few YEARS, unreal. I'm moving him out ASAP but due to movin lack of Internet etc it's still gonna be another couple of weeks  

When he gets his new house I'm hoping he'll stop whipping so much and his tail will actually heal. All in all he's very entertaining to watch wander around and he's got a real bond with me growing (under him tickles are permitted by me alone !

If anyone has advice on the stopping whippig when he's in his viv or how to stop him getting tailrot drop me a reply or pm

Seb


----------



## Rojugi

are iggies okay with salt water? I'm wondering whether I could put a bit of salt in Zelda's bath and that might keep the bacteria levels down when she shits in her water then stews in her own shit. Which she does every day. That's mummy's little princess :flrt:


----------



## obsessedbenners

Rojugi said:


> are iggies okay with salt water? I'm wondering whether I could put a bit of salt in Zelda's bath and that might keep the bacteria levels down when she shits in her water then stews in her own shit. Which she does every day. That's mummy's little princess :flrt:


salazare might know a bit more about this than me,but my opinion would be not to risk it personally,ive never heard of it being done before,mine sometimes poops in his water dish so i just wash it out and put fresh in.


----------



## Rthompson

Rojugi said:


> are iggies okay with salt water? I'm wondering whether I could put a bit of salt in Zelda's bath and that might keep the bacteria levels down when she shits in her water then stews in her own shit. Which she does every day. That's mummy's little princess :flrt:


I can't see any reason why they would have a particular problem in salt water, however they normally have excess salt in their systems most of the time, I'd suggest that should you try it and you notice an excessive increase in snalting then you should return to fresh water, snalting is nothing to worry about but excessively it does indicate far too much salt in the system.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

To be perfectly honest I don't know? lol I haven't ever tried it.
There are question marks all over it.: victory:


----------



## White-Dragon

On the subject of bathing, i have a couple of little questions.

- We are just about to replace iggy's viv with his big one (it's in transit atm) so i haven't bought any replacement substrate since we ran out a couple of days ago. The problem now is that although i replace the water daily and spot-clean whenever he poops, he is getting smelly.
We bath him as often as possible but even after the bath he still smells. Is there a lizard-friendly soap/shampoo we could use? I don't want to put a smelly iguana into a nice new cage!

- Another thing, everyone says iguanas love being oiled and having their shedding skin rubbed, we currently don't have any vegetable oil. Would vasaline be a good replacement? Has anybody tried this?

On a completely different topic... why is my 14 month old iguana turning orange/brown on his legs? I'm very confused, all the signs point to sexual maturity but he's too young. Do early bloomers occur in iggys or am i taking a very expensive checkup at the vet?!

Thanks all,
Anya (wife)


----------



## ruthyg

White-Dragon said:


> On the subject of bathing, i have a couple of little questions.
> 
> - We are just about to replace iggy's viv with his big one (it's in transit atm) so i haven't bought any replacement substrate since we ran out a couple of days ago. The problem now is that although i replace the water daily and spot-clean whenever he poops, he is getting smelly.
> We bath him as often as possible but even after the bath he still smells. Is there a lizard-friendly soap/shampoo we could use? I don't want to put a smelly iguana into a nice new cage!
> 
> - Another thing, everyone says iguanas love being oiled and having their shedding skin rubbed, we currently don't have any vegetable oil. Would vasaline be a good replacement? Has anybody tried this?
> 
> On a completely different topic... why is my 14 month old iguana turning orange/brown on his legs? I'm very confused, all the signs point to sexual maturity but he's too young. Do early bloomers occur in iggys or am i taking a very expensive checkup at the vet?!
> 
> Thanks all,
> Anya (wife)


 Hi there, I'm not sure if I'm reading what you've written correctly, but the way it's phrased, it sounds like you think there may be a link between lack of substrate and him smelling? Is it actually him that smells, or the viv? And what kind of smell is it? I never noticed a smell with my iggy lol. What are you using to clean his viv? Is it a reptile safe cleaning solution, such as F10? And when you bathe him, is it just plain water you are using? My concern would be that if you add anything to the water, or if there's residual bubble bath etc round the bath, it may affect his skin and upset the natural balance of oils etc.
On the shedding / oiling point - some iggies will allow you to remove stubborn shed, but I believe that most people agree that (although it's really tempting!), it's best to let them shed naturally, so the skin comes off as and when it's ready. It's like us picking a scab - it feels goooooood, but sometimes the skin underneath isn't ready to be exposed yet, so can end up damaged if forced. Unless he has some really stubborn shed, I'm not sure you _need _to oil him with anything, assuming, of course, that humidity / temperature levels etc in his viv are adequate  
Colour change - sounds seasonal to me  Enjoy  An iguana in breeding season is a whoooooole interesting experience :2thumb:


----------



## suffolk etb

is he male or female - if its a maturing male you in for a whole lot of fun (and possible pain lol) - stick with it though - its worth it


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

I just took on a 4ft red male iguana, he is a bit skitsy, not aggresive at all, just skitsy a few spike problems and apparantly a very fussy eater but absaloutely gorgerous, his fussy eating will soon be sorted though haha.

His owners are very happy and we had a great long chat, all these years they thought he was a female but he is definately a male.

I will get some pics up shortly, my camera broke yesterday so unfortunately will be phone pics.


----------



## White-Dragon

Thanks everyone for the advice, the link isnt between lack of substrate and smelly ig, it's that there is no fresh substrate to replace soiled and as hard as i spot clean (with a reptile safe disinfectant!) i still can't get every gram of soiled out. Therefore the viv smells slightly and the smell has transferred to iguana. I was just wanting to give him a good old bath to remove any traces of poop he may have wandered through. So far he's only been bathed in water (no residual bubble bath, neither of us use it!) so that's why i was wondering whether to add anything in.

Thanks for the advice on shedding and maturing, i jolly well hope he's just going through seasonal hormonal changes and not maturing yet, he has a lot of taming to do before we're ready to have an angry mature male (almost definately sure given his physiology so far) iggy around.

None of this will be a problem when his new viv arrives sometime next week. I'll be using lino as 'substrate' so there'll be nothing for poo to linger around in. I'll also rig all his climbing things so they can be easily removed for 10% bleach soaking. I just want to make sure he's nice and clean and happy in the mean time.
Anya.


----------



## BUMP2010

*Re: Iguana food*

There is some useful info in this link do take a look.
Jen Swofford's Iguana Pages


----------



## KarlHowells

Green Iguana 'Shenzi' eating a variety of leaves. - YouTube

SHENZI  

Beautiful girl!:flrt:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

KarlHowells said:


> Green Iguana 'Shenzi' eating a variety of leaves. - YouTube
> 
> SHENZI
> 
> Beautiful girl!:flrt:


 
Such a beautiful girl mate  she looks like she is having a hell of a time haha, I love the name Shenzi? tell us about that? what does it mean? why was it chosen? etc:2thumb:

Beautiful girl mate.


----------



## KarlHowells

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Such a beautiful girl mate  she looks like she is having a hell of a time haha, I love the name Shenzi? tell us about that? what does it mean? why was it chosen? etc:2thumb:
> 
> Beautiful girl mate.


She does get spoilt rotten, so I'm glad it shows, getting her routine check done this week, all but 100% sure she's damn healthy, better to be safe than sorry though.

Not a big Lion King fan? :gasp:









Shenzi from Lion King ^
Not sure if you've noticed my Lion King theme....

&
Scar - Nile Monitor
Mufasa - Tegu
Zazu - Bosc
Timon - CWD
Zira - Basilisk
Simba - Leo
Kiara & Nala Leos

Reason that was why I called her that, was when I first got her home, she was a bit mental, but knew what to do, kinda like she'd be leader of the pack - just like shenzi in the movie!

I still have a few names to spare, it's getting tough!
:flrt: I love The Lion King - don't know if you can tell?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

KarlHowells said:


> She does get spoilt rotten, so I'm glad it shows, getting her routine check done this week, all but 100% sure she's damn healthy, better to be safe than sorry though.
> 
> Not a big Lion King fan? :gasp:
> 
> image
> Shenzi from Lion King ^
> Not sure if you've noticed my Lion King theme....
> 
> &
> Scar - Nile Monitor
> Mufasa - Tegu
> Zazu - Bosc
> Timon - CWD
> Zira - Basilisk
> Simba - Leo
> Kiara & Nala Leos
> 
> Reason that was why I called her that, was when I first got her home, she was a bit mental, but knew what to do, kinda like she'd be leader of the pack - just like shenzi in the movie!
> 
> I still have a few names to spare, it's getting tough!
> :flrt: I love The Lion King - don't know if you can tell?


 
Oh it is a childhood favourite of mine :flrt: I love the monkey rifiki haha, I didn't relise the hyenas had names can't recall them being called by name on the flims but its been about 18 years lmao? I always just knew them as the hyenas muffasa kicked the crap out of lol.

Love the name theme you have going, I kinda have a big harry potter theme going with mine, I name all the lizards after the good guys and the snakes after the slytherins etc haha 

Yeah awesome on gettng her checked out, I get mine done around xmas time it is always good to see where we are going right and what we need to improve on  please update us:no1:, this new male I took on though has been fed animal protein only occasionally but still, I really want to have his kidneys checked out and a blood test to see how he is functioning, especailly since he is a fussy eater too there might be a few reasons behind that, I will get him an appointment sorted on monday. : victory:


----------



## KarlHowells

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Oh it is a childhood favourite of mine :flrt: I love the monkey rifiki haha, I didn't relise the hyenas had names can't recall them being called by name on the flims but its been about 18 years lmao? I always just knew them as the hyenas muffasa kicked the crap out of lol.
> 
> Love the name theme you have going, I kinda have a big harry potter theme going with mine, I name all the lizards after the good guys and the snakes after the slytherins etc haha
> 
> Yeah awesome on gettng her checked out, I get mine done around xmas time it is always good to see where we are going right and what we need to improve on  please update us:no1:, this new male I took on though has been fed animal protein only occasionally but still, I really want to have his kidneys checked out and a blood test to see how he is functioning, especailly since he is a fussy eater too there might be a few reasons behind that, I will get him an appointment sorted on monday. : victory:



Yeah same here, it's up there with the best!

Yeah Mufasa did give them a bit of a hiding, but if I was to match my baby gold tegu Mufasa against Shenzi....I think Mufasa would be getting a hiding! lol

ahah thats pretty cool, good bunch of names you can use!

Yeah the vet is excited to meet my "menagerie of animals" :lol2:
he best be cos he's going to be getting regular visits from me 

Yeah I'll let you know what he says, be good to know if I've done a good job since I got her, and if she's missing anything then I can get on to it to make sure it's right!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Okay the newest iguana has without a doubt today suprised me!
He was bathed this morning, and it has taken me and a friend nearly 2 hours to fully get rid of these retained spikes, some of them were so tight we had to use a knife to cut into them to even get a starting point they were so tight I couldn't actually loosen them up by any other means, I dare say this is probibly the worst spike retain problem I have ever seen or encounterd, neverhteless we got there in the end...

He was such a good boy throughout it all, he never once tried to run away and he even was scratching his back as if to say please get this off me.  

Yesterday was just a time for him to get used to his new surroudings and a hands off approach because he was really stressed, I noticed he had a scare yesterday but the owners didn't really know much about it, apparantly he had it before they had him? he has no co-ordination what so ever, he quite literally runs into walls full force! and when walking bumps into them too? we are going to be getting him fully checked out at our vets blood tests and to see how his kidneys are functioning via animal protein and stuff, will be making the appointment tomorrow.

It also breaks my heart to say, that this iguana did not know what the hell to do with a spring green leaf, I pressed some against his lips, he tasted it but he didn't know what else to do with it? he never tried to rip it or anything else? he tasted some viola flowers this morning but never ate them, I have managed to get him to eat a very small amount of spring greens but I had to chop it up and press it against his mouth for his tounge to stick to it so he couldnt spit it back out.

The bright side is, he truly is a character,he has made a right impression on all of us, he is not aggresive at all, and is very happy to sit on you, but he will dart if you approach him too fast he is scared of his own shadow, considering he is in good enough condition and could do with a little bit more weight but that is it, his favourite food is bannana, personally I am not keen on feeding too much of that so I am gonna try and wean him off it by mixing it in with his staple greens and reducing the amount every time.

He is a right character and has had us all laughing.

Here are some pics of this gorgeous and most beautiful boy, he is definately going to be staying with us for the rest of his hopefully long life.

Bath time to get all that shed off
















Spikes
























Sunshine for the very first time, he was licking and tasting some of the flowers but sadly he never ate any  he looked very confused about it all.

















































the scar on his head.

























He is by far not the the best condition iguana I have ever seen, but he certainly is still beautiful to me and he is going to be staying, to me he looks just like a very impressive battle scared and wise old dragon who has survived alot of wrath from the past  and that to me makes him even more impressive and special.

I hope you all like him :flrt:


----------



## KarlHowells

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Okay the newest iguana has without a doubt today suprised me!
> He was bathed this morning, and it has taken me and a friend nearly 2 hours to fully get rid of these retained spikes, some of them were so tight we had to use a knife to cut into them to even get a starting point they were so tight I couldn't actually loosen them up by any other means, I dare say this is probibly the worst spike retain problem I have ever seen or encounterd, neverhteless we got there in the end...
> 
> He was such a good boy throughout it all, he never once tried to run away and he even was scratching his back as if to say please get this off me.
> 
> Yesterday was just a time for him to get used to his new surroudings and a hands off approach because he was really stressed, I noticed he had a scare yesterday but the owners didn't really know much about it, apparantly he had it before they had him? he has no co-ordination what so ever, he quite literally runs into walls full force! and when walking bumps into them too? we are going to be getting him fully checked out at our vets blood tests and to see how his kidneys are functioning via animal protein and stuff, will be making the appointment tomorrow.
> 
> It also breaks my heart to say, that this iguana did not know what the hell to do with a spring green leaf, I pressed some against his lips, he tasted it but he didn't know what else to do with it? he never tried to rip it or anything else? he tasted some viola flowers this morning but never ate them, I have managed to get him to eat a very small amount of spring greens but I had to chop it up and press it against his mouth for his tounge to stick to it so he couldnt spit it back out.
> 
> The bright side is, he truly is a character,he has made a right impression on all of us, he is not aggresive at all, and is very happy to sit on you, but he will dart if you approach him too fast he is scared of his own shadow, considering he is in good enough condition and could do with a little bit more weight but that is it, his favourite food is bannana, personally I am not keen on feeding too much of that so I am gonna try and wean him off it by mixing it in with his staple greens and reducing the amount every time.
> 
> He is a right character and has had us all laughing.
> 
> Here are some pics of this gorgeous and most beautiful boy, he is definately going to be staying with us for the rest of his hopefully long life.
> 
> Bath time to get all that shed off
> image
> image
> Spikesimage
> image
> image
> Sunshine for the very first time, he was licking and tasting some of the flowers but sadly he never ate any  he looked very confused about it all.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> the scar on his head.
> image
> image
> image
> 
> He is by far not the the best condition iguana I have ever seen, but he certainly is still beautiful to me and he is going to be staying, to me he looks just like a very impressive battle scared and wise old dragon who has survived alot of wrath from the past  and that to me makes him even more impressive and special.
> 
> I hope you all like him :flrt:


He's a beauty mate, I am well fond of the reds, love them when they're fully grown, VERY attractive lizards. Not to say the green are any less btw 

Good to see that he's in good hands though! Sure you'll get him interested in more leaves and flowers once he's settled in!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

KarlHowells said:


> He's a beauty mate, I am well fond of the reds, love them when they're fully grown, VERY attractive lizards. Not to say the green are any less btw
> 
> Good to see that he's in good hands though! Sure you'll get him interested in more leaves and flowers once he's settled in!


 
I have had reds temporarily stay before  they certainly are attractive, my preference is deffo the greens but they are still both one and the same animal, he will be loved and cherished here and we will love every moment of having him here.

Many thanks mate, and thanks for appreciating him  I certainly have fallen in love with him, he is a right character.

We also noticed he has 3 nostral horns I have never seen that before, 2 yes, never 3 lol.


----------



## andy140365

some nice pictures on here thought id show you mine 
















hes about 6 years old now ive put this pic up before on here he has different basking lamps now still has stunning though oh and his name is spike lol original hey


----------



## KarlHowells

Shenzi thinks she's a cat....










:bash:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

KarlHowells said:


> Shenzi thinks she's a cat....
> 
> image
> 
> :bash:


 
haha one of our boys used to think that too, he always sat on the cat poster thingy I will try and find the pic of that later  

Andy your iguana is absaloutely stunning, to be honest that is a good example of what they should look like (the males) you can clearly see he has been well cared for just look at those jowels haha, many thanks for sharing and posting.:2thumb:


----------



## KarlHowells

Who out of interest owns a Fiji Iguana, never seen one in my local area, and I'm interested - just out of curiosity what they're like to own, much interaction? purely a 'viewing lizard' enclosure sizes, picssss 

I think they're :censor:ing stunning! 
Every time I see someone post pics up I get right jealous!


----------



## REPTILEDAN88

Ask and you shall recieve 
Heres mine.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/831152-paddy-fiji-banded-iguana.html


----------



## BUMP2010

*Re:Fijian's*



KarlHowells said:


> Who out of interest owns a Fiji Iguana, never seen one in my local area, and I'm interested - just out of curiosity what they're like to own, much interaction? purely a 'viewing lizard' enclosure sizes, picssss
> 
> I think they're :censor:ing stunning!
> Every time I see someone post pics up I get right jealous!



I have a pair and winno on here also has a pair,if you want to se some in your area go to Grange Reptiles in Botley nr Southampton they have a single male and a pair of Brachlophus Bulabula.

Must say in my experience with them i would not recommend these as pets, they are not really your hands on type of rep.

They don't do much but just sit, and they are not cheep, especially when you loos a female through her being egg bound.

Ask winno hew was lucky and managed to get his female to the vet intime.

This is quite common in Fijian's and she cost a lot to replace that's if you are lucky enough to find a lone female, there like rocking horse Poo. :bash: but thats just my opinion


----------



## KarlHowells

REPTILEDAN88 said:


> Ask and you shall recieve
> Heres mine.
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/831152-paddy-fiji-banded-iguana.html


Amazing, thank you, what's he like? I'm completely in the dark about them, just not seen much on them, but looking to learn bit about them.

What size viv is he in?


----------



## REPTILEDAN88

I find with mine hes easy enough to handle and won't attempt to tailwip, but will open his mouth on the odd occasion he wants to be left alone and I then leave him be. They seem to be much more relaxed with handling but still I would handle my much I have him since around March and have handled him 2/3 times minus putting him in a faunarium to cleaning the viv out. I should have a female soon and hopefully baby Fiji's in the not too distant future . 
Hes in a 2x1.5x3 at the moment and I am getting this soon, I know the are not the most active of lizards but I like giving my animals a good bit of space and I might even go down the route of having live plants along with a cork bark background with sides included and t5 lighting and a misting system, multiple bask spots and maybe a waterfall too. 
http://www.aggiesaquariums.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/DSCF0001.jpg
Any more questions fire away ?


----------



## KarlHowells

BUMP2010 said:


> I have a pair and winno on here also has a pair,if you want to se some in your area go to Grange Reptiles in Botley nr Southampton they have a single male and a pair of Brachlophus Bulabula.
> 
> Must say in my experience with them i would not recommend these as pets, they are not really your hands on type of rep.
> 
> They don't do much but just sit, and they are not cheep, especially when you loos a female through her being egg bound.
> 
> Ask winno hew was lucky and managed to get his female to the vet intime.
> 
> This is quite common in Fijian's and she cost a lot to replace that's if you are lucky enough to find a lone female, there like rocking horse Poo. :bash: but thats just my opinion


I'm happy with hands off lizards, especially if they're that attractive, not completely bothered on the sex either, just curious about their care, just incase.


----------



## KarlHowells

REPTILEDAN88 said:


> I find with mine hes easy enough to handle and won't attempt to tailwip, but will open his mouth on the odd occasion he wants to be left alone and I then leave him be. They seem to be much more relaxed with handling but still I would handle my much I have him since around March and have handled him 2/3 times minus putting him in a faunarium to cleaning the viv out. I should have a female soon and hopefully baby Fiji's in the not too distant future . Any more questions fire away ?


bit of a cheeky one, how much did he set you back?


----------



## De breve

Hi guys, I'm planning my new iguana shed, and want to get some aviary birds to live with him. Does anyone have suggestions for birds that would be suitable? Before you start I know igs especially young ones view birds as a threat but do know that they also live amicably with many species in the wild. the shed will be 10x8 with part glasshouse, pllanted with trees and an aquarium plus filter system for swimming/ defeacating. 

Looking forward to your replies.


----------



## BUMP2010

*Re:Fijian's*



KarlHowells said:


> I'm happy with hands off lizards, especially if they're that attractive, not completely bothered on the sex either, just curious about their care, just incase.


You say that your not bothered about the sex? i am sure that you realize females do not have any blue on them what-so-ever, not as striking to look upon, as i said there is a male not fare from you for sale at Grange.

As for there diet, this is much the same as most iguana's i,e Weeds, Herbs, some flowers and commercially available greenery like Cress and rocket, do keep an eye on yours as they can be finicky eaters


----------



## BUMP2010

KarlHowells said:


> bit of a cheeky one, how much did he set you back?


There was a male for sale on the forum sure it was around £600.00


----------



## KarlHowells

BUMP2010 said:


> You say that your not bothered about the sex? i am sure that you realize females do not have any blue on them what-so-ever, not as striking to look upon, as i said there is a male not fare from you for sale at Grange.
> 
> As for there diet, this is much the same as most iguana's i,e Weeds, Herbs, some flowers and commercially available greenery like Cress and rocket, do keep an eye on yours as they can be finicky eaters


Popping home (Portsmouth) next month for opening game of the footy season, will pop in there to have a look, cheers for the heads up though.


----------



## KarlHowells

BUMP2010 said:


> There was a male for sale on the forum sure it was around £600.00


Ah that's not too bad at all, will keep my eyes peeled. thank you again!


----------



## BUMP2010

*Re:Fijian's*



KarlHowells said:


> Ah that's not too bad at all, will keep my eyes peeled. thank you again!



No problem at all, happy to help.:lol2:


----------



## Rthompson

De breve said:


> Hi guys, I'm planning my new iguana shed, and want to get some aviary birds to live with him. Does anyone have suggestions for birds that would be suitable? Before you start I know igs especially young ones view birds as a threat but do know that they also live amicably with many species in the wild. the shed will be 10x8 with part glasshouse, pllanted with trees and an aquarium plus filter system for swimming/ defeacating.
> 
> Looking forward to your replies.


The issue you will face with this, is that although they view birds as a threat in the wild they also have room to escape, in an enclosed area (even a shed) you are massively limiting them in comparison to the wild. I wouldn't advise it to be honest.


----------



## REPTILEDAN88

Heres what I mean Karl about him opening the mouth at me :lol2:
















But I can hand feed him :2thumb:


----------



## De breve

Rthompson said:


> The issue you will face with this, is that although they view birds as a threat in the wild they also have room to escape, in an enclosed area (even a shed) you are massively limiting them in comparison to the wild. I wouldn't advise it to be honest.


My adult ig lives quite happily with three chickens who visit his enclosure and actually seems to enjoy their company. Thing is chickens aren't hugely suitable to humid environments, so really looking to see if anyone can suggest tropical cage/aviary birds. Many zoos nowadays are talking of the benefit to the inhabitants of mixed housing as opposed to single species captivity.

Another suggestions?


----------



## Rthompson

De breve said:


> My adult ig lives quite happily with three chickens who visit his enclosure and actually seems to enjoy their company. Thing is chickens aren't hugely suitable to humid environments, so really looking to see if anyone can suggest tropical cage/aviary birds. Many zoos nowadays are talking of the benefit to the inhabitants of mixed housing as opposed to single species captivity.
> 
> Another suggestions?


Yes, but chickens aren't going to be sitting higher than the iguana, part of the issue is having birds fluttering about above them and casting moving shadows over the parietal eye. That's what will freak your iguana out : victory:

If it's of any interest to you, Iguanas are happily cohabited with tortoises, the idea is that since your working in a restricted area you ideally need to cohabit with an animal that isn't going to impose on the iguanas territory, tortoises for example take the ground where the iguana takes the trees.

Obviously without hands on experience I am unsure as to whether or not you COULD keep birds with them, but based on the logistics of it I can easily see the possible issues that could occur.


----------



## BUMP2010

*Re:Iguana with Birds*



Rthompson said:


> Yes, but chickens aren't going to be sitting higher than the iguana, part of the issue is having birds fluttering about above them and casting moving shadows over the parietal eye. That's what will freak your iguana out : victory:
> 
> If it's of any interest to you, Iguanas are happily cohabited with tortoises, the idea is that since your working in a restricted area you ideally need to cohabit with an animal that isn't going to impose on the iguanas territory, tortoises for example take the ground where the iguana takes the trees.
> 
> Obviously without hands on experience I am unsure as to whether or not you COULD keep birds with them, but based on the logistics of it I can easily see the possible issues that could occur.


That all makes perfect sense to me, one other comment just to lower the tone a little, Iguanas tend to defecate once a day and we as keepers clean it A,S,A,P.

Birds on the other hand seem to do this all of the time, there is a good chance your Iguana will try and eat fresh bird poo at first, also consider this bird poo in your Iguanas food, and over it's body plus he will have to walk / lay in on his basking shelf as well.

Think of the germ & parasite possibility of this shearing, not a good idea i think, but that's just my thoughts.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

I am pretty sure certain parrot species have succesfully been cohabited with iguanas in the past (zoos and stuff) I seen it on that zoo park programe that used to be on a saturday morning, bbc or something about 2 years ago, they also had around 13 iguanas living insdie that enclosure but I really don't like the idea of it personally in most average keeper enclosures, if a cohabitation is to be done I would be much happier if it was the same species for me, I know peeps have succesfully co-habited other things tortoises and stuff blah blah blah, but it isn't something I would be expecting the common reptile enthusiast to try in most keeper cases, and even if it was a done a full understanding of keeping the animal individually I would think should be a priority rather than just throwing in any old bird or animal species willy nilly.

I suppose if we have a great big massive room sized enclosure like most zoos would have there is a possibility of it and alot of the cramped behavior can be mitigated, birds definately live and feed in the trees they dominate too.

But I deffo agree with what Rthompson says, even in the biggest of the biggest enclosures, considering an iguana might have a big tree or two to dominate in the wild, most captive enclosures are damn small compared to that, even the biggest.

Our Yoda was never really botherd about our african grey parrot flying all over the place if thats any help.


----------



## staka

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Lol Igs get EVERYWHERE!!!


----------



## KarlHowells

REPTILEDAN88 said:


> Heres what I mean Karl about him opening the mouth at me :lol2:
> image
> image
> But I can hand feed him :2thumb:
> image
> image


Amazingggggg, BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## REPTILEDAN88

About to chow into a meal fit for a King.


----------



## Rojugi

since no one knew if its okay to give an iggy salt water to bathe in, I'm doing an experiment. I've put about a teaspoon of salt in her 3 litre water bowl, and will let you know if there are any adverse effects (though I can't see why there would be). It's just a shame I can't find out whether or not it does have any effect on bacteria.


----------



## St185

Hey guys and girls, I've put a deposit on a trio of desert iguanas (I've done research on their diet and husbandry) the diet side is alittle over whelming (sp?) lol. But I think I've got the basics down.
Only one question tho, can desert iguanas occasionally eat insects, or are they greens/veg only? Some people say yes others no, so not sure on that score.

Thanks


----------



## BUMP2010

St185 said:


> Hey guys and girls, I've put a deposit on a trio of desert iguanas (I've done research on their diet and husbandry) the diet side is alittle over whelming (sp?) lol. But I think I've got the basics down.
> Only one question tho, can desert iguanas occasionally eat insects, or are they greens/veg only? Some people say yes others no, so not sure on that score.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Fella, not to sure on them but go onto the Cyclura thread and PM toffeeman123, ask him sure he has some of them and had them quite some time, you can drop me in it and tell him i told you to ask him if you want.:lol2:.


----------



## 66921

St185 said:


> Hey guys and girls, I've put a deposit on a trio of desert iguanas (I've done research on their diet and husbandry) the diet side is alittle over whelming (sp?) lol. But I think I've got the basics down.
> Only one question tho, can desert iguanas occasionally eat insects, or are they greens/veg only? Some people say yes others no, so not sure on that score.
> 
> Thanks


I'd advise strongly against it, in the wild It's kind of okay because they are getting optimal UV. In captivity however they are not so it will do more harm than good.


----------



## St185

MrC4FF said:


> I'd advise strongly against it, in the wild It's kind of okay because they are getting optimal UV. In captivity however they are not so it will do more harm than good.


Don't know how to double quote 

Thanks for the response guys.. I'll leave them out then. Not a massive deal, don't want to do more harm than good.
And thanks for that guys name I'll drop em a PM. (got a humidity question lol)

There are some stunning iggys on this thread btw, I'm well jealous lol


----------



## BUMP2010

*Vintage Iguana pictures*

As the title says, I thought id shear these with you all, here are some of pictures of my first ever pair of Green Iguanas, i put this pair together in 1979 we had two clutches of eggs from them one in 1980 one in 81 but no hatchlings. 

Got all the pictures out of there old album and scanned them up onto the PC then cleaned them up best i could anyway have a look at some Vintage rep keeping.


----------



## Rthompson

Ziggy's been out on a wander through the room again today, thought I'd grab a couple of snaps to show off his belly, he's growing!


----------



## White-Dragon

Rojugi said:


> since no one knew if its okay to give an iggy salt water to bathe in, I'm doing an experiment. I've put about a teaspoon of salt in her 3 litre water bowl, and will let you know if there are any adverse effects (though I can't see why there would be). It's just a shame I can't find out whether or not it does have any effect on bacteria.


I too did my own experiments, bearing in mind the advice on not forcing shedding skin. I gave our iggy his customary bath and afterwards just sat and rubbed a little vegetable oil all over his skin, shedding or not. He absolutely loved it! Clearly it makes it easier to rub their scales. However a word of warning to anybody else who wants to try this... rinse your iguana after oiling, i spent an entire afternoon terrified that he'd cook under his heat and uv after oiling! (he didnt but i think everyone else should be spared my terror!)

Also i totally agree that there are so many beautiful iggys on here. Congrats everyone on your well-conditioned beauties. I hope that our little one will look that good when he's older.

Anya.


----------



## Rthompson

Decided to build Ziggy an out of enclosure basking area, it's not quite finished as I still need to add a UVB source to it.

He enjoys roaming so much I thought it would be a good idea to start making the room a bit more iguana friendly, this will allow him to spend a little longer outside than usual 










As you can see.. it has him intrigued!


----------



## Pitstopschumacher

*Hi all*

Hi all I'm new on here
I have a 11 month iguana I've had him about 2 months when I had him of last owner he was bait of a beginner and ig dropped is tail it now seems to grown back tidy don't no if it's as long as it should be 
He was very skittywhen I got him but he comes long way in couple months 
He as a pirch with lamp in living room window he comes out couple time a day he will even come of perch when I call him and come across floor and climb sofa so must be doing something right still long way to go yet but it's a challenge he's about 2ftin 
Not sure how to get picture on he


----------



## Rthompson

Pitstopschumacher said:


> Hi all I'm new on here
> I have a 11 month iguana I've had him about 2 months when I had him of last owner he was bait of a beginner and ig dropped is tail it now seems to grown back tidy don't no if it's as long as it should be
> He was very skittywhen I got him but he comes long way in couple months
> He as a pirch with lamp in living room window he comes out couple time a day he will even come of perch when I call him and come across floor and climb sofa so must be doing something right still long way to go yet but it's a challenge he's about 2ftin
> Not sure how to get picture on he


To get pictures up, upload them to photobucket.com and then copy the







code.

A regrown tail rarely grows back as long or as magnificent as the original, but the fact that it has grown back shows a level of good health and a clean drop of the tail : victory:

To add to mine, heres an image of Ziggy on his window perch clearly enjoying it 









and back to some nutrition!

















Todays Lunch:
Spring Greens, Butternut Squash, Watercress, Bell Peppers, Carrot, Parsnip, Basil, Chives, Coriander, Melon, Rose Petals, Dandelion Heads and a little Romaine Lettuce.


----------



## staka

Todays Lunch:
Spring Greens, Butternut Squash, Watercress, Bell Peppers, Carrot, Parsnip, Basil, Chives, Coriander, Melon, Rose Petals, Dandelion Heads and a little Romaine Lettuce.[/QUOTE]


Looks great! I wiah my lunch looked this good lol! 
Can I just ask, are fresh greens the same as spring greens? 
I assume they are the same just different supermarkets call them different things?


----------



## Rthompson

staka said:


> Looks great! I wiah my lunch looked this good lol!
> Can I just ask, are fresh greens the same as spring greens?
> I assume they are the same just different supermarkets call them different things?


Aye, as far as I'm aware they are the same thing, the unshredded version is usually labelled as fresh greens in most supermarkets. I've used both and they seem to be identical.


----------



## staka

Rthompson said:


> Aye, as far as I'm aware they are the same thing, the unshredded version is usually labelled as fresh greens in most supermarkets. I've used both and they seem to be identical.


Ok great, thank you. I didn't want to buy both to find out they are the same lol! He currently has the unshredded.


----------



## Rthompson

staka said:


> Ok great, thank you. I didn't want to buy both to find out they are the same lol! He currently has the unshredded.


The unshredded stuff is often better, it holds more nutrition so when you shred it to feed to your iggy it has more to offer  (although the difference is minimal)


----------



## White-Dragon

Pitstopschumacher said:


> Hi all I'm new on here
> I have a 11 month iguana I've had him about 2 months when I had him of last owner he was bait of a beginner and ig dropped is tail it now seems to grown back tidy don't no if it's as long as it should be
> He was very skittywhen I got him but he comes long way in couple months
> He as a pirch with lamp in living room window he comes out couple time a day he will even come of perch when I call him and come across floor and climb sofa so must be doing something right still long way to go yet but it's a challenge he's about 2ftin
> Not sure how to get picture on he


sounds like mine , except hes not as friendly (suspected abusive owner). he hates being pulled out of his viv, but hes taming down now


----------



## Rthompson

So, little Ziggy didn't want to return to his tank after being out of it for an hour and a half, unfortunately this resulted in me having to encourage him back, which led to a bit of a tussle.

Initially it stressed him a little, took a whip and actually got some teeth bore in my direction, but once he was comfortably rested in my palm he calmed down and enjoyed a few moments of interaction.


----------



## White-Dragon

its freaky how similar your "ziggy" looks to my "iggy" (imaginative eh ?), its like looking in his viv !!

ona similar note, are you sure if ziggy is male or female ? i havent managed to sex mine yet, although we are rather sure hes male. he just looks a little feminine in certain poses/angles that make me think again about buying him a baseball glove....


----------



## Rthompson

White-Dragon said:


> its freaky how similar your "ziggy" looks to my "iggy" (imaginative eh ?), its like looking in his viv !!
> 
> ona similar note, are you sure if ziggy is male or female ? i havent managed to sex mine yet, although we are rather sure hes male. he just looks a little feminine in certain poses/angles that make me think again about buying him a baseball glove....


Aye, but mine loves his Z  

I'm honestly not entirely sure, I'm assuming male but he's far too young still, I have taken a look at his pores but his still only 14 months ish, so it's a little hard.


----------



## Pitstopschumacher

*Few picture I hope*

































This is a stand I made infor when he's out off viv
The picture with my son and iguana Sam he walked over from is stand to sofa climbed up on son then had is back rubbed I'd say he's coming on
He sit there for hours of five mins then he comes over and sit on sofa


----------



## BUMP2010

Pitstopschumacher said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> This is a stand I made infor when he's out off viv
> The picture with my son and iguana Sam he walked over from is stand to sofa climbed up on son then had is back rubbed I'd say he's coming on
> He sit there for hours of five mins then he comes over and sit on sofa



Nice one fella some quality care going on there unlike some give there ig's:no1:


----------



## Pitstopschumacher

*Hi bump*

Hi bump thanks for your comments it's nice to see on here 
Have you got a rhino it's the one to have I've been looking for one done loads of research but ain't found one in uk yet
Thanks tim


----------



## BUMP2010

*Re: Iguanas*



Pitstopschumacher said:


> Hi bump thanks for your comments it's nice to see on here
> Have you got a rhino it's the one to have I've been looking for one done loads of research but ain't found one in uk yet
> Thanks tim


Hi Tim

Happy to talk Iguana's with you, send me a PM may be able to help.

Cheers Keith:2thumb:


----------



## Pitstopschumacher

*Hi Keith*

Pm ? Explain new on here


----------



## BUMP2010

Pitstopschumacher said:


> Pm ? Explain new on here


sorry Tim but new what?


----------



## Pitstopschumacher

*Hi staka*



staka said:


> Ok great, thank you. I didn't want to buy both to find out they are the same lol! He currently has the unshredded.


Hi there how old is the iguana looks buitifull 
I see your down in Cannock


----------



## Pitstopschumacher

*Hi Keith*

What do u mean pm ing you bit new to computers


----------



## BUMP2010

Pitstopschumacher said:


> Hi bump thanks for your comments it's nice to see on here
> Have you got a rhino it's the one to have I've been looking for one done loads of research but ain't found one in uk yet
> Thanks tim





Pitstopschumacher said:


> Pm ? Explain new on here





Pitstopschumacher said:


> What do u mean pm ing you bit new to computers


Sorry you have lost me with the above quote? yes i have four Cyclura Cornuta, and was just trying to help, thought you was looking for a cuclura thats all, no moor no less.


----------



## Pitstopschumacher

*Hi Keith*



BUMP2010 said:


> Sorry you have lost me with the above quote? yes i have four Cyclura Cornuta, and was just trying to help, thought you was looking for a cuclura thats all, no moor no less.


Hi Keith yes I am bud sorry if I confused you but I'm new on this forum and normal pm means private mail and I weren't sure if that's what you ment
Thanks for your time
So can you give me more information thanks so much
Tim


----------



## BUMP2010

*Re:Cyclura*



Pitstopschumacher said:


> Hi Keith yes I am bud sorry if I confused you but I'm new on this forum and normal pm means private mail and I weren't sure if that's what you ment
> Thanks for your time
> So can you give me more information thanks so much
> Tim



Happy that's sorted, yes may be able to help just let me no.

Cheers Keith


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

PM just means private messaging, you can click on the user name you wish to message and then click on send Private message, when/if they reply there will be a number which appears at the top of the screen under your user name, just click on it and it wil take you to that message.

Very easy and simple to use.
You most likley received one welcoming you to the forum when you signed up?

Hope that helps.:2thumb:
Just mentioning that because someone else today had the very same issue understanding the term.


----------



## DavieB

Pitstopschumacher said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> This is a stand I made infor when he's out off viv
> The picture with my son and iguana Sam he walked over from is stand to sofa climbed up on son then had is back rubbed I'd say he's coming on
> He sit there for hours of five mins then he comes over and sit on sofa


When people post pictures of their l ovely tame Iguanas it really does make me angry adn jealous lol. 

Mine is such an angry little sh*t!

Very nice looking Iggy btw!



DavieB said:


> Why isn't there one, theres tegu and monitor, CWD, AWD, geckos, and all sorts but no Iguana thread, could be for rhinos, green (including all the red etc in there ) desert, black fiji, etc etc.
> 
> 
> image
> image
> 
> Any excuse for a couple of pictures.
> 
> But I am puzzled as to why there is not a thread. I'm guessing too many haters.


This Iguana thread seems to have lasted well in excess of a year!!


----------



## staka

Pitstopschumacher said:


> Hi there how old is the iguana looks buitifull
> I see your down in Cannock


Hiya, 

Thank you, he is my pride and joy lol! I think he is around 5 now, not 100% as I rescued him. The previous owner said he was around 1 - 1 1/2 and that was back in 2008. 

Yep I'm from Cannock unfortunately lol! 
Stace x


----------



## White-Dragon

DavieB said:


> When people post pictures of their l ovely tame Iguanas it really does make me angry adn jealous lol.
> 
> Mine is such an angry little sh*t!


i know the feeling, in my case its just perseverance. 2 months ago i had to chase him round the viv/room and when i caught him he would squirm/claw/wriggle to escape me.

after moving, hes had the same routine for 2 weeks at least now, i get up and pop him in the bath (minor struggle but hes not a morning ig) after his morning soak/poop, i make his breakfast while he sits on my shoulder or head !!!

the change is so unreal its scary, but he is turning out great


----------



## Pitstopschumacher

*Hi stace*



staka said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Thank you, he is my pride and joy lol! I think he is around 5 now, not 100% as I rescued him. The previous owner said he was around 1 - 1 1/2 and that was back in 2008.
> 
> Yep I'm from Cannock unfortunately lol!
> Stace x


He does look great you must be doing something right how big is he
What's he like for holding lol
Tim


----------



## staka

Pitstopschumacher said:


> He does look great you must be doing something right how big is he
> What's he like for holding lol
> Tim


Thank you, he's around 19inches SVL, only had a small ruler tho so not majorly accurate lol. 

He used to be a right softy, calm and easily handled even coming to me for some fuss and attention, especially when I was on my laptop (jealous). Now he's hit his first season and he's turned into a nightmare teenager lol, i can still hold him and fuss him but I have to be very wary of him as he has bit me once (first and last time hopefully). He does come out to me still but this is more just to try and dominate/have his way with me, he now has serious beef with my laptop and mobile phone and 'the iguana that lives in the mirror'

Still my gorgeous dragon though  worth the drama lol!

Stace x


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

staka said:


> Thank you, he's around 19inches SVL, only had a small ruler tho so not majorly accurate lol.
> 
> He used to be a right softy, calm and easily handled even coming to me for some fuss and attention, especially when I was on my laptop (jealous). Now he's hit his first season and he's turned into a nightmare teenager lol, i can still hold him and fuss him but I have to be very wary of him as he has bit me once (first and last time hopefully). He does come out to me still but this is more just to try and dominate/have his way with me, he now has serious beef with my laptop and mobile phone and 'the iguana that lives in the mirror'
> 
> Still my gorgeous dragon though  worth the drama lol!
> 
> Stace x


 
I notice your in staffordshire, are you going to the next reptile meeting?


----------



## staka

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I notice your in staffordshire, are you going to the next reptile meeting?


Hi Sala,

Well I've saw posts about it but haven't been to one before as I would be a lonely loner as no-one I know is as obsessed with reptiles as me  lol I may attend one once my friend is home and I can drag her along x


----------



## Pitstopschumacher

staka said:


> Thank you, he's around 19inches SVL, only had a small ruler tho so not majorly accurate lol.
> 
> He used to be a right softy, calm and easily handled even coming to me for some fuss and attention, especially when I was on my laptop (jealous). Now he's hit his first season and he's turned into a nightmare teenager lol, i can still hold him and fuss him but I have to be very wary of him as he has bit me once (first and last time hopefully). He does come out to me still but this is more just to try and dominate/have his way with me, he now has serious beef with my laptop and mobile phone and 'the iguana that lives in the mirror'
> 
> Still my gorgeous dragon though  worth the drama lol!
> 
> Stace x


Nice one stace stick in there I did see the picture of the bite he caught you good well he's got taste lol
Tim


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

staka said:


> Hi Sala,
> 
> Well I've saw posts about it but haven't been to one before as I would be a lonely loner as no-one I know is as obsessed with reptiles as me  lol I may attend one once my friend is home and I can drag her along x


Awesome! I tend to go to them sometimes, so it would be a great oppurtunity to meet you and talk reptiles sometime, I know a few others that go there so introducing would be no problem,

there are often some awesome animals that go too, burms, nile monitors, reticulated pythons, and its usually a great place to snap some pics or get some hands on with particular reptiles you otherwise wouldnt be able too.

Hopefully I will be going at the end of this month.
So if you are able to make one, please do say something, would be great meeting another iggy enthusiast I would be willing to give you a tray of mustard for your iggy too.:2thumb:

I Might bring an iggy to the next meeting but we will see how things go with that.


----------



## Rthompson

Gave ziggy his bath today, finally got caught out and received a lovely bite on the finger, first blood goes to him! haha.

Noticed on inspection of his jowels and where he's shedding around his mouth that there is a fairly nice turquoise colour starting to come through, hoping a little more develops as it looks amazing


----------



## Joeysnake92

Hi iguana folk just thought id show some love for these fantastic lizards their is one in my uni called Iggy bin able to help look after him since college so been about three years now he is awsome old boy about 17 i think, he used to live with a family of redfoot torts but thanks to funding he got a nice big room to him self and the torts live with the monkies lol 

so once agian love green iguanas definetly one on ma list someday plus love the fact that cuban knight anoles can be housed with em in big enough room (what a lot of the knight anole and iguana books ive read said lol).


----------



## Pitstopschumacher

Rthompson said:


> Gave ziggy his bath today, finally got caught out and received a lovely bite on the finger, first blood goes to him! haha.
> 
> Noticed on inspection of his jowels and where he's shedding around his mouth that there is a fairly nice turquoise colour starting to come through, hoping a little more develops as it looks amazing



Touch wood ain't had bite yet lol


----------



## Rthompson

Joeysnake92 said:


> Hi iguana folk just thought id show some love for these fantastic lizards their is one in my uni called Iggy bin able to help look after him since college so been about three years now he is awsome old boy about 17 i think, he used to live with a family of redfoot torts but thanks to funding he got a nice big room to him self and the torts live with the monkies lol
> 
> so once agian love green iguanas definetly one on ma list someday plus love the fact that cuban knight anoles can be housed with em in big enough room (what a lot of the knight anole and iguana books ive read said lol).


I'm not sure on anoles, I suppose if conditions were right they could, Iggys wouldn't be interested in eating them so it would all depend on how annoying the anoles were.

Sounds nice to be caring for an old boy though  been looking into housing a tortoise with mine.



Pitstopschumacher said:


> Touch would ain't had a bite yet lol


That's what I was saying until an hour or so ago  hahaha


----------



## Joeysnake92

Rthompson said:


> I'm not sure on anoles, I suppose if conditions were right they could, Iggys wouldn't be interested in eating them so it would all depend on how annoying the anoles were.
> 
> Sounds nice to be caring for an old boy though  been looking into housing a tortoise with mine.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was saying until an hour or so ago  hahaha


 
I wasnt so sure either the problem is when the iggies are little as anoles eat small lizards but a lot of the books ive reads and articles on the web say that knight anoles that live with iggies tend to start eating a lot more of a herbivore type diet as they can have it in there diet anyway they just prefer bugs i suppose with a large enough viv with an equal amount of hiding and basking spots it could be done id be worried of the iggy squashing the anole lol


----------



## Joeysnake92

and on the tort matter i can say from first hand experience that i have seen a iguana co habit in a lagre room with a group of torts peacfully without any issues


----------



## Rthompson

Oh Tortoises live with iguanas all the time, they're perfect house mates, one takes the ground one takes the trees, identical diets and same requirements 

The issue with anoles diet is the use of live food, you'd have to manage how much you put in, as most live food will attack the iguanas meals which could lead to accidently ingestion of animal proteins, course this can be solved with out of enclosure feeding routines


----------



## Joeysnake92

Rthompson said:


> Oh Tortoises live with iguanas all the time, they're perfect house mates, one takes the ground one takes the trees, identical diets and same requirements
> 
> The issue with anoles diet is the use of live food, you'd have to manage how much you put in, as most live food will attack the iguanas meals which could lead to accidently ingestion of animal proteins, course this can be solved with out of enclosure feeding routines


 
Yeah this is very true an issue im very intresting in seeing how people resovle if they house these two lizards together i suppose the plus side of getting the anole out the viv to feed is it is a great way to tame down this other wise skittish lizard i have a cuban knight anole and he prefers to feed out the viv rather then in the viv 

in my opinion i think housing these two would be idle if you have your iggy in a shed or small walk in room as you can feed the anole on its own and there is plenty of room for the lizards to get there own privte space i dont think i would try housing them in a viv togther although it might work i wouldnt really want to take the risk lol : victory:


----------



## herper147

I am moving all my reps into my double reptile garage that i am building hopefully on this year and i have always wanted an iguana but never had the space but now i have the space and more importantly some experience with a wide array of reps.

But ehre are a few questions that i am really worried about after reading Salazare care sheet and they are as follows:

The temprement, i keep reading they are terrible yet all iguanas i have met have been great? I wouldnt want an aggresive adult iguana as i would love to let it walk around and free roam the house and garden?

I dont really want to buy an adult and would love a baby to watch it grow but the "Teenager years" scare the hell out of me after watching a couple vids of people getting whipped by the tails. So is this stage that bad?

Would a cage roughly 7-8 feet wide by 4-5 feet deep by 8-9 feet high be good for one adult?

Also is their any way to sex them when young? As i think i would prefer a female if they tend to be less aggressive?

thanks in advance
Any other suggestions and advice would be much appreciated, i am not rushing into anything just trying to get as much research done :2thumb:


----------



## staka

Pitstopschumacher said:


> Nice one stace stick in there I did see the picture of the bite he caught you good well he's got taste lol
> Tim


Lol i hope he hasn't got the taste for it! I don't want a blood sucking Ig on my hands 



Salazare Slytherin said:


> Awesome! I tend to go to them sometimes, so it would be a great oppurtunity to meet you and talk reptiles sometime, I know a few others that go there so introducing would be no problem,
> 
> there are often some awesome animals that go too, burms, nile monitors, reticulated pythons, and its usually a great place to snap some pics or get some hands on with particular reptiles you otherwise wouldnt be able too.
> 
> Hopefully I will be going at the end of this month.
> So if you are able to make one, please do say something, would be great meeting another iggy enthusiast I would be willing to give you a tray of mustard for your iggy too.:2thumb:
> 
> I Might bring an iggy to the next meeting but we will see how things go with that.


Ahhh yes that would be great, I could pick your iggy brains  
It would definitely be fun to meet some like minded reptile lovers, especially if they bring their reps, it would be cool to see and learn about other species. 

PM the link if you have it for the details for this month, I'll definitely let you know if I come. Fidget would certainly want me too come if he'll get some mustard :2thumb:

Thanks Sala! 

Stace x


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

herper147 said:


> I am moving all my reps into my double reptile garage that i am building hopefully on this year and i have always wanted an iguana but never had the space but now i have the space and more importantly some experience with a wide array of reps.
> 
> But ehre are a few questions that i am really worried about after reading Salazare care sheet and they are as follows:
> 
> The temprement, i keep reading they are terrible yet all iguanas i have met have been great? I wouldnt want an aggresive adult iguana as i would love to let it walk around and free roam the house and garden?
> 
> I dont really want to buy an adult and would love a baby to watch it grow but the "Teenager years" scare the hell out of me after watching a couple vids of people getting whipped by the tails. So is this stage that bad?
> 
> Would a cage roughly 7-8 feet wide by 4-5 feet deep by 8-9 feet high be good for one adult?
> 
> Also is their any way to sex them when young? As i think i would prefer a female if they tend to be less aggressive?
> 
> thanks in advance
> Any other suggestions and advice would be much appreciated, i am not rushing into anything just trying to get as much research done :2thumb:


In honesty mate, that caresheet was written via outdated info we had at the time but there is still some good info on there, but we thought we would give it ago anyways, since there was alot of questions flying all over the place something was better than nothing, take caresheets with a pinch of salt, they are only ever an overview and we certainly don't encourage anyone to take any care sheet, including our own as efficient gospel research all the way, because there is so much that a caresheet just cannot teach or prepare you for.  

I am working on a more up to date one on another forum tbh, the diet seems to be the one peeps are most interested in.

With temperments, It is my understanding that every iguana case is individual and should be treated as such, what people really need to look toward is considering that it is a very real possibility that an iguana can become aggresive, even tame ones can throw strops and become a different lizard completely at a particular time of the year, and they should be prepared for that possible outcome, if you have had no real expirience with aggresive iguanas, you certainly have never met this chap here, and I wouls strongly reccomend you try and find a keeper local who might be willing to give you hands on.

The amount of people that decided against getting one after meeting this chap. well...

Notice the stinky eye and him moving into a strike position  not a good position to be in lmao, this iguana would not hesitate at charging at you, regardless of your size or way you tried to get him to back off, he was to put it politely, bloody dangerous, and was definately not a beginner animal! 










Just like people, iguanas have different temperments, the overview is they can be extremely defensive, and in many cases dangerous, and a potential owner should prepare themselves for that very real possibility.


If you started with a baby iguauan, that would be an awesome starting point, and a better outcome is probibly more likley if you hand reared one, but I have said it before! don't set an iguana expectations, even if they dont tame down appreciate them for what they are.

Iguanas are definately not cuddly kittens who enjoy being interacted with, with very few rare exceptions.

Hope that helps explain it a little better.: victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

staka said:


> Lol i hope he hasn't got the taste for it! I don't want a blood sucking Ig on my hands
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh yes that would be great, I could pick your iggy brains
> It would definitely be fun to meet some like minded reptile lovers, especially if they bring their reps, it would be cool to see and learn about other species.
> 
> PM the link if you have it for the details for this month, I'll definitely let you know if I come. Fidget would certainly want me too come if he'll get some mustard :2thumb:
> 
> Thanks Sala!
> 
> Stace x


 
Will try to find the link ! woo! :no1:


----------



## herper147

Thanks its given me a lot to think about, temprements still scare me a little as i really am no good with aggressive lizards the worse thing i got now is a yemen cham.

But have seen a few babys around that are stunning, so are they not like other lizards where the more attention and handling you give the tamer they will be as an adult?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

herper147 said:


> Thanks its given me a lot to think about, temprements still scare me a little as i really am no good with aggressive lizards the worse thing i got now is a yemen cham.
> 
> But have seen a few babys around that are stunning, so are they not like other lizards where the more attention and handling you give the tamer they will be as an adult?


 
It is never a real garuntee mate to be honest with you.
Keepers have tried to tame their igs for years and only managed to either get them to some toleratible stage, and some just don't want to know you at all!, some do tame down quite nicely too, I have had a few that we managed this with.

But like I said it is no garuntee, if you can't accept this is a possibility then an iggy might not be for you.

Have you considerd a water dragon at all, maybe in time as you gain expuirience with other reptiles your confidence will get better dealing with a range of behviors and in the future maybe?

On the other hand you might be lucy enough to stumble across a tame iggy, but I wouldn't count on it haha, and even if you do they can become very defensive for 2-3 months + of the year.

I am not saying it to scare you, just being frankly honest, and it might be something worth considering in the future rather than now if you have doubts?


----------



## herper147

Think i gotta think about it for a while, i wanted one for so long and have never really looked into them due to the size and now i have they seem like real mean lizards:blush:

I kept water dragons in the past and loved them but i like to keep a wide variety of animals and wanted something bigger this time since i have the extra space. The main thing that worrys me is that i wouldnt be able to care for a big aggressive animal and would end up rehoming it which i never want to do to any animal


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

herper147 said:


> Think i gotta think about it for a while, i wanted one for so long and have never really looked into them due to the size and now i have they seem like real mean lizards:blush:
> 
> I kept water dragons in the past and loved them but i like to keep a wide variety of animals and wanted something bigger this time since i have the extra space. The main thing that worrys me is that i wouldnt be able to care for a big aggressive animal and would end up rehoming it which i never want to do to any animal


Mean is not a term I would use to descibe them at all! 
Wild animals yes . But I know what you meant lol.

If you take on an iguana, definately tame it as best you can, the most sacred trust is the trust of a wild animal and that certainly has its good points, but never set an iggy expectations they are wild animals still (this is what I seem to pick up from most keepers who dont see the progress in it setting your iggy expectations will 100% end in dissapointment), we should really be enjoying these animals for what they are, not what we want them to be, its that kind of attitude that landed them in rescues (I speak mainly US here because alot of rescues in the UK have not seen them for some time now, abdandonment, and the truth is death also.

Unfortunately they are wild animals, personally I love an iggy with a bit of an attitude, they are great and its an impressive sight to see.

Information is around like it has never been before, you can communicate with other reptile keepers at the click of a button, and things are being added onto the internet all the time, papers, documents, sheets, methods, that probs goes a long way into explaining why more and more igs are appearing less and less in rescues, more people are beginning to research them, its a good thing really.

As has been said, they are not cuddly dogs that enjoy being interacted with, mostly they just tolerate.


----------



## staka

Talking of aggression, my latest attempt to calm down Mr Angry is to try to limit the amount of daylight he has. The man in my local rep shop said it worked for him and tbh I was sick of being woken at 5.30 every morning by Fidget prowling in his viv. His lights don't come on until 8 but the daylight through my window and the general warmer air had him up and about. 

So i have brought a blackout blind and I will see if this makes a difference. His lights aren't normally turned off until around 9 so I think I'll turn them off an hour earlier too.


----------



## Rthompson

staka said:


> Talking of aggression, my latest attempt to calm down Mr Angry is to try to limit the amount of daylight he has. The man in my local rep shop said it worked for him and tbh I was sick of being woken at 5.30 every morning by Fidget prowling in his viv. His lights don't come on until 8 but the daylight through my window and the general warmer air had him up and about.
> 
> So i have brought a blackout blind and I will see if this makes a difference. His lights aren't normally turned off until around 9 so I think I'll turn them off an hour earlier too.


By all means prevent natural daylight coming through the windows before his lights come on, however be careful not to slip too far down the path of light restriction.

It is not uncommon for iguana keepers to use adverse effects to encourage lethargy which results in a more docile animal, they show little care in the long term well being of the animal providing it doesn't bite / attack them.

I'm not saying this is what you're doing, but it is something you need to be aware of when taking advice like that, Iguana aggression comes with the territory and it's something all keepers should be more than prepared for before obtaining the animal.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

staka said:


> Talking of aggression, my latest attempt to calm down Mr Angry is to try to limit the amount of daylight he has. The man in my local rep shop said it worked for him and tbh I was sick of being woken at 5.30 every morning by Fidget prowling in his viv. His lights don't come on until 8 but the daylight through my window and the general warmer air had him up and about.
> 
> So i have brought a blackout blind and I will see if this makes a difference. His lights aren't normally turned off until around 9 so I think I'll turn them off an hour earlier too.


 
That would probs work, I work by an 8 til 8 for my iggys and most other reptiles tbh what your saying would probibly work as long as they get a the right photoperiod. :2thumb: 
Right I am off for me tee, will try and find that meeting link later, promise to send it haha.


----------



## staka

Rthompson said:


> By all means prevent natural daylight coming through the windows before his lights come on, however be careful not to slip too far down the path of light restriction.
> 
> It is not uncommon for iguana keepers to use adverse effects to encourage lethargy which results in a more docile animal, they show little care in the long term well being of the animal providing it doesn't bite / attack them.
> 
> I'm not saying this is what you're doing, but it is something you need to be aware of when taking advice like that, Iguana aggression comes with the territory and it's something all keepers should be more than prepared for before obtaining the animal.


If i turn them off an hour earlier he will still be well within 12 hours of light, that's why i gave the times in my post. 

I understand they are aggressive animals, I am merely trying to make the time he is in season easier for us as he lives in my room. He has always roamed in my room but obviously now he can't do this due to his aggression towards me but of course he doesn't understand why he can't so he is constantly banging his face against his viv doors to try and get out. So I just thought I would try to calm him down a little so he can roam again without trying to kill me :lol2:



Salazare Slytherin said:


> That would probs work, I work by an 8 til 8 for my iggys and most other reptiles tbh what your saying would probibly work as long as they get a the right photoperiod. :2thumb:
> Right I am off for me tee, will try and find that meeting link later, promise to send it haha.


Yeh hopefully it will, it's certainly worth a try and atleast I won't get woken in what I see as the early hours lol! Thanks Sala I appreciate it :no1:


----------



## Rthompson

staka said:


> If i turn them off an hour earlier he will still be well within 12 hours of light, that's why i gave the times in my post.
> 
> I understand they are aggressive animals, I am merely trying to make the time he is in season easier for us as he lives in my room. He has always roamed in my room but obviously now he can't do this due to his aggression towards me but of course he doesn't understand why he can't so he is constantly banging his face against his viv doors to try and get out. So I just thought I would try to calm him down a little so he can roam again without trying to kill me :lol2:


Oh absolutely, It was more just a warning against the possible path of advice your local rep shop owner could be working with : victory:


----------



## BUMP2010

Salazare Slytherin said:


> In honesty mate, that caresheet was written via outdated info we had at the time but there is still some good info on there, but we thought we would give it ago anyways, since there was alot of questions flying all over the place something was better than nothing, take caresheets with a pinch of salt, they are only ever an overview and we certainly don't encourage anyone to take any care sheet, including our own as efficient gospel research all the way, because there is so much that a caresheet just cannot teach or prepare you for.
> 
> I am working on a more up to date one on another forum tbh, the diet seems to be the one peeps are most interested in.
> 
> With temperments, It is my understanding that every iguana case is individual and should be treated as such, what people really need to look toward is considering that it is a very real possibility that an iguana can become aggresive, even tame ones can throw strops and become a different lizard completely at a particular time of the year, and they should be prepared for that possible outcome, if you have had no real expirience with aggresive iguanas, you certainly have never met this chap here, and I wouls strongly reccomend you try and find a keeper local who might be willing to give you hands on.
> 
> The amount of people that decided against getting one after meeting this chap. well...
> 
> Notice the stinky eye and him moving into a strike position  not a good position to be in lmao, this iguana would not hesitate at charging at you, regardless of your size or way you tried to get him to back off, he was to put it politely, bloody dangerous, and was definately not a beginner animal!
> 
> image
> 
> Just like people, iguanas have different temperments, the overview is they can be extremely defensive, and in many cases dangerous, and a potential owner should prepare themselves for that very real possibility.
> 
> 
> If you started with a baby iguauan, that would be an awesome starting point, and a better outcome is probibly more likley if you hand reared one, but I have said it before! don't set an iguana expectations, even if they dont tame down appreciate them for what they are.
> 
> Iguanas are definately not cuddly kittens who enjoy being interacted with, with very few rare exceptions.
> 
> Hope that helps explain it a little better.: victory:


Well Fella don't have a problem agreeing with any one who gets it right, and thats just about SPOT ON.


----------



## St185

Hi guys/girls. Silly question I've just been having a look at greens I can grow for my iguanas and I've found endive but couldn't find mustard greens, what I have found is something called mustard. It looks abit like rocket, would this still be okay to feed to my iggys?








Thanks


----------



## Rthompson

St185 said:


> Hi guys/girls. Silly question I've just been having a look at greens I can grow for my iguanas and I've found endive but couldn't find mustard greens, what I have found is something called mustard. It looks abit like rocket, would this still be okay to feed to my iggys?image
> Thanks


There are a few variations of mustard greens and as far as I know all are good to feed, I'd await someone to confirm this though.


----------



## Rthompson

Finally got the 12% UVB tube I ordered, it has no reflector currently but that will be sorted, although in the pictures the difference is subtle it does have a noticeable brightness about it! 

From:









To:









Ignore the mess in the tank, it's cleaning day! 

Also managed to move the old UVB supply out into the window ledge basking spot, Next I'm planning to upgrade it with some more height / climbable structures (a single log doesn't quite cut it now)


----------



## St185

Rthompson said:


> There are a few variations of mustard greens and as far as I know all are good to feed, I'd await someone to confirm this though.


I hope so cause I've already bought it! Lol
Thanks for your reply


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Fine to feed, I grow a few different types of mustard, all are great to include into a thought out and planned diet.

Just got back from the vets again today, someone is going to be grumpy with me for the next few days....:whistling2:


----------



## White-Dragon

Dear fellow iguana scratching posts.

Just thought i'd share this with you all, my husband found it hilarious.

We've been potty training our little darling and he's decided that he very much likes not having to poo in his viv (notably now he no longer smells) so sometimes when we don't get him to the bath on time he's been known to poo on the floor.

Tonight, we'd both had to work late so first thing i did when i got home was to get him out and take him straight to the bath. However he decided he didn't want to have a bath tonight and climbed repeatedly up my arms, twisting whenever i could prize him off until finally he was seated firmly on my head.
This of course is the time he picks to have his poo. Right down the back of my neck!

Dear all iguana owners, why oh why did we not all get cute little kittens?

Anya


----------



## BUMP2010

White-Dragon said:


> Dear fellow iguana scratching posts.
> 
> Just thought i'd share this with you all, my husband found it hilarious.
> 
> We've been potty training our little darling and he's decided that he very much likes not having to poo in his viv (notably now he no longer smells) so sometimes when we don't get him to the bath on time he's been known to poo on the floor.
> 
> Tonight, we'd both had to work late so first thing i did when i got home was to get him out and take him straight to the bath. However he decided he didn't want to have a bath tonight and climbed repeatedly up my arms, twisting whenever i could prize him off until finally he was seated firmly on my head.
> This of course is the time he picks to have his poo. Right down the back of my neck!
> 
> Dear all iguana owners, why oh why did we not all get cute little kittens?
> 
> Anya



Hay it's all part of the learning curve of Iguana life, remember it well.:2thumb:


----------



## Rthompson

White-Dragon said:


> Dear fellow iguana scratching posts.
> 
> Just thought i'd share this with you all, my husband found it hilarious.
> 
> We've been potty training our little darling and he's decided that he very much likes not having to poo in his viv (notably now he no longer smells) so sometimes when we don't get him to the bath on time he's been known to poo on the floor.
> 
> Tonight, we'd both had to work late so first thing i did when i got home was to get him out and take him straight to the bath. However he decided he didn't want to have a bath tonight and climbed repeatedly up my arms, twisting whenever i could prize him off until finally he was seated firmly on my head.
> This of course is the time he picks to have his poo. Right down the back of my neck!
> 
> Dear all iguana owners, why oh why did we not all get cute little kittens?
> 
> Anya


Sounds about right!


----------



## Pitstopschumacher

*Sam out playing*









































SAMs shredding yet again 
Just decided to go to stand after play around the floor


----------



## tippypilot

Pitstopschumacher said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> SAMs shredding yet again
> Just decided to go to stand after play around the floor


that is very smart and good idea did you make yourself or buy if so where please as might get one


----------



## Pitstopschumacher

*Hi*

Hi made it my self
Here another picture of Sam now warming I'm self up after is play


----------



## tippypilot

ok thankyou pitstop thought you had as sell same rope down local hardware store might have a go at building one. very nice iggy and stand. i only currently use a big stick proped up in window but this is a lot better


----------



## Pitstopschumacher

*Hi*

Yes went out to wood collected 2 picked the best one stripped all the bark dried out goateed in oil then got rope there is over 65 mtrs off rope then hung lamp above 
He's doing really well on stand call him he climbs down runs accross floor jumps up on sofa sits on back of sofa and then let's you rub him get dead skin of lol


----------



## tippypilot

Pitstopschumacher said:


> Yes went out to wood collected 2 picked the best one stripped all the bark dried out goateed in oil then got rope there is over 65 mtrs off rope then hung lamp above
> He's doing really well on stand call him he climbs down runs accross floor jumps up on sofa sits on back of sofa and then let's you rub him get dead skin of lol


hi pitstop off down the words today with the kids and my trustee saw do you know what tree it was. and also what oil did you use. ps to everyone i wont be cutting a live tree down as no i not allowed :lol2: also rang the hardware store is local one not a big orange company and is 30p a mtr so if all goes well should be the cheapest furniture i have bought


----------



## suffolk etb

The Iggy ive rehomed doesnet seem to be eating much. hes slowly calming down, and doing better when out of his viv, but wont hand feed, and only eats about half his food every 2 or 3 days - anyone got any thoughts? thinking it might still be due to stress from changing to a new home/owner/etc, but wondered if i should be concerned. he doesnt seem to be losing condition.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

suffolk etb said:


> The Iggy ive rehomed doesnet seem to be eating much. hes slowly calming down, and doing better when out of his viv, but wont hand feed, and only eats about half his food every 2 or 3 days - anyone got any thoughts? thinking it might still be due to stress from changing to a new home/owner/etc, but wondered if i should be concerned. he doesnt seem to be losing condition.


I think you have hit the nail right on the head, just minimise your contact with him for a few weeks  if he is eating at least something thats good.


----------



## Pitstopschumacher

*Hi all*

Few more pictures of Sam he's been out about 3 hours he's getting so good carnt really fault him and so cheeky no shy any more
































I think I've been very lucky with him let me no when you had enough of me picture taking lol


----------



## Pitstopschumacher

*Hi*

Any body got any ideas of sex by looking at some close up pictures I've put on I've been told a male
Any ideas lol


----------



## suffolk etb

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I think you have hit the nail right on the head, just minimise your contact with him for a few weeks  if he is eating at least something thats good.


thats my thought. hes still so viv defensive though (my hands get shredded on a daily basis), that not handling him could be just as bad. guess im gonna have to find a balance, and start with taking him out every other day instead. Seems ive only had him 3 weeks though he not doing too bad - when he was hardly ever handled for the year before i got him


----------



## Rthompson

Pitstopschumacher said:


> Any body got any ideas of sex by looking at some close up pictures I've put on I've been told a male
> Any ideas lol


Unfortunately the dimorphism in Iguanas can be hard to see in males and females, you'll have to wait until those pores develop


----------



## Rthompson

Couple of photos from today, brought him out (to his disgust) then allowed him to sit on my shoulder whilst I did the housework.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

This is not my iggy, had this sent to me LOL.
Just had to share it.


----------



## White-Dragon

*New viv!*

Hi all! Our new viv arrived today! Indie did his first proper bobbing while exploring! The thing i wanted to ask of you experienced iguana keepers is... now we have a mercury vapour bulb (100w) how far should his basking spot be from the lamp? He'll probably grow to full grown in this viv so specifications for iggys 2-6ft would be welcome.

Also any and all ideas on how to get wonderful climbing aperatus without enabling him to climb all over his bulb! We're thinking lots of strategic vines/rope ladder/ferret hammock etc.

Thanks all,
Anya


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

White-Dragon said:


> Hi all! Our new viv arrived today! Indie did his first proper bobbing while exploring! The thing i wanted to ask of you experienced iguana keepers is... now we have a mercury vapour bulb (100w) how far should his basking spot be from the lamp? He'll probably grow to full grown in this viv so specifications for iggys 2-6ft would be welcome.
> 
> Also any and all ideas on how to get wonderful climbing aperatus without enabling him to climb all over his bulb! We're thinking lots of strategic vines/rope ladder/ferret hammock etc.
> 
> Thanks all,
> Anya


Off the top of my head, is it 125cm recomended as the distance for those bulbs? Please double check that mate, I dont really use them, although I read something the other day about it, I think it was the Power sun brand.

Anyways, I have friends on US based forums interested in this new arcadia reptile t5s, any input on that john? any idea when they will likley be seeing this stuff?


----------



## Pitstopschumacher

*Hi bud*



White-Dragon said:


> Hi all! Our new viv arrived today! Indie did his first proper bobbing while exploring! The thing i wanted to ask of you experienced iguana keepers is... now we have a mercury vapour bulb (100w) how far should his basking spot be from the lamp? He'll probably grow to full grown in this viv so specifications for iggys 2-6ft would be welcome.
> 
> Also any and all ideas on how to get wonderful climbing aperatus without enabling him to climb all over his bulb! We're thinking lots of strategic vines/rope ladder/ferret hammock etc.
> 
> Thanks all,
> Anya


Hi there I've just noticed your not far from me you got any pict of iguana thanks 
Tim


----------



## biggie01

does anyone have any setup pics for iguanas please


----------



## BUMP2010

White-Dragon said:


> Hi all! Our new viv arrived today! Indie did his first proper bobbing while exploring! The thing i wanted to ask of you experienced iguana keepers is... now we have a mercury vapour bulb (100w) how far should his basking spot be from the lamp? He'll probably grow to full grown in this viv so specifications for iggys 2-6ft would be welcome.
> 
> Also any and all ideas on how to get wonderful climbing aperatus without enabling him to climb all over his bulb! We're thinking lots of strategic vines/rope ladder/ferret hammock etc.
> 
> Thanks all,
> Anya


We run mvb's for all our Iguana basking sites, it's not so much the position of the basking shelf as such but moor the animal that is basking on it, you need to set basking sites so that your rep in a normal basking position will be at the very closest 325mm 32.5cm or 13" inches from the surface of the bulb.

This picture may just help.


----------



## KarlHowells

Spot the iggy...Shenzi's favourite spot!!


----------



## White-Dragon

BUMP2010 said:


> We run mvb's for all our Iguana basking sites, it's not so much the position of the basking shelf as such but moor the animal that is basking on it, you need to set basking sites so that your rep in a normal basking position will be at the very closest 325mm 32.5cm or 13" inches from the surface of the bulb.


Thankyou very much, that does help. We shall ensure his lordship does not manage to climb higher than 13 inches towards his lamp. To be honest, any closer and he'd probably be dangling from it!



Pitstopschumacher said:


> Hi there I've just noticed your not far from me you got any pict of iguana thanks
> Tim


Well hello to you too tim, nice to meet another reptile owner close by. I'm afraid hubby usually handles the photos although i'm sure he'll indulge by posting one of iggy's new viv (and him in it!) at some point. If you're close by, would you be interested in exchanging iguana-sitting services when necessary?!


----------



## White-Dragon

here as promised are a few photos of his lordships new digs, not finished yet as the decorators are still waiting on some extra long screws to bolt everything in  





































and the half build is inspected









and by the way, a big shout out to HULL PETS AND GARDENS for building this viv, i didnt have the room to and they did a superb job at much lower cost (inc delivery) than my local builder
top rate service and highly recommended


----------



## Pitstopschumacher

*Hi*

Hi there the viv looks great
We're about are you for some reason I thought you were in aber Wales
Thanks tim


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Done the new chap a music vid.
(still needs text adding in and I am trying to figure it out) but yeah enjoy anyways.

Rescue Iguana music video - YouTube

Such a fighter :flrt:.


----------



## White-Dragon

Pitstopschumacher said:


> Hi there the viv looks great
> We're about are you for some reason I thought you were in aber Wales
> Thanks tim


we were, forgot to update location XD


----------



## Pitstopschumacher

*Hi*

Thats a shame I thought there was another keeper close to me


----------



## BUMP2010

*Re:Fijian's*

As a few of you will no we lost our first Fijian female, she was egg bound. We with the help of a few people on here found another at Swallow in Southampton. 

She came to us gravid and worried the sh-t out of us both, but happy to report she has laid three eggs, all infertile but what the hell was not worried about the young just getting a new partner for our male Bandit.

The best bit is they have hit it off big time see the pictures below.

Many thanks to those of you who gave your help in this. 






























Jade as we now call her was gravid in this picture


----------



## ianb

My 2 baby's in the little sun we had last week


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ianb said:


> My 2 baby's in the little sun we had last week
> image


 
Oooo I love that piccy, what are their names?


----------



## ianb

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Oooo I love that piccy, what are their names?


Thank Buddy and Wilma 
Yeh I love the pic they are both possers i will get some more pics from that day soon


----------



## Pitstopschumacher

*My son feeding Sam*

























My son is 5 and him and Sam seem to get on really well
Few more pictures he's coming on really well he comes out most days aprox 4 hours then put him back in viv


----------



## winno

ianb said:


> My 2 baby's in the little sun we had last week
> image


Yeah I agree with Sal Thats a quality picture god it makes me wana get some greens.:flrt::flrt::flrt::no1:


----------



## Pitstopschumacher

*Quavers*

Just found out what sam like he just stole a quavers crisp of me I suppose the odd one won't hurt him lol


----------



## winno

Pitstopschumacher said:


> image
> image
> image
> My son is 5 and him and Sam seem to get on really well
> Few more pictures he's coming on really well he comes out most days aprox 4 hours then put him back in viv


Nice little iguana looks healthy to. how long have you had him he looks pretty settled:no1:


----------



## Pitstopschumacher

*Hi yeh*

Hi yeh had this one about 4 months he wouldn't let you in viv nor stroke him he dropped is tail before and lost a claw before we got him he's come a long way since very pleased with him he sits on perch couple hours then comes on sofa for couple hours he seems to have a attraction to me one one he can do prity well any think with him he still flips is tail now and again if you make him jump he is getting used to dog about after he's whipped dog a few times now he just jumps of sofa and walks past dog I think I've been lucky with him 
He still gets bait crumpy when sread is skin 
Thanks for comments


----------



## scotty667

BUMP2010 said:


> As a few of you will no we lost our first Fijian female, she was egg bound. We with the help of a few people on here found another at Swallow in Southampton.
> 
> She came to us gravid and worried the sh-t out of us both, but happy to report she has laid three eggs, all infertile but what the hell was not worried about the young just getting a new partner for our male Bandit.
> 
> The best bit is they have hit it off big time see the pictures below.
> 
> Many thanks to those of you who gave your help in this.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> Jade as we now call her was gravid in this picture
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


Never know something so Pretty to come out of southampton.

Scott.


----------



## White-Dragon

*Covering all bases*

Ok, heres one for you experts who have kept iggys for years.
Seb says i'm being silly but i'm terrified that indie might turn out to be female because i don't want my now precious baby dying egg bound.

Our viv builder mentioned that igs don't lay eggs if they havn't been mated, can anyone verify this? The impression that i've got from the internet and books is that they lay eggs yearly regardless of contact with males.
However, judging by pore size and general preference for my shoulder over seb's (i sing to him so could just be that!) i'm almost certain he's male anyway. This is just a contingency thought.

ps. if he does turn out to be she, expect panicked posts begging for nest box instructions!


----------



## Rthompson

White-Dragon said:


> Ok, heres one for you experts who have kept iggys for years.
> Seb says i'm being silly but i'm terrified that indie might turn out to be female because i don't want my now precious baby dying egg bound.
> 
> Our viv builder mentioned that igs don't lay eggs if they havn't been mated, can anyone verify this? The impression that i've got from the internet and books is that they lay eggs yearly regardless of contact with males.
> However, judging by pore size and general preference for my shoulder over seb's (i sing to him so could just be that!) i'm almost certain he's male anyway. This is just a contingency thought.
> 
> ps. if he does turn out to be she, expect panicked posts begging for nest box instructions!


Almost all egg laying species of reptile will lay eggs regardless of mating, every few weeks they will go through a cycle of developing eggs, usually if infertile they will be reabsorbed into the body and you would be none the wiser, however this isn't always the case and they have to be laid. (In an iguanas case the cycling is far longer however). It ALWAYS pays to be prepared and ensure that a stress free laying environment is created, female iguanas can be extremely easy to stress and have binding occur, it's recommended that if your female becomes binded and surgery is required that you have the animal spayed at the same time to prevent a repeat occurance. I wouldn't recommend spaying without reason though as Iguanas are notoriously bad at handling anaesthesia.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rthompson said:


> Almost all egg laying species of reptile will lay eggs regardless of mating, every few weeks they will go through a cycle of developing eggs, usually if infertile they will be reabsorbed into the body and you would be none the wiser, however this isn't always the case and they have to be laid. (In an iguanas case the cycling is far longer however). It ALWAYS pays to be prepared and ensure that a stress free laying environment is created, female iguanas can be extremely easy to stress and have binding occur, it's recommended that if your female becomes binded and surgery is required that you have the animal spayed at the same time to prevent a repeat occurance. I wouldn't recommend spaying without reason though as Iguanas are notoriously bad at handling anaesthesia.


My female droped a boat load of eggs without being mated, although it is not a certainty it is definately possible and not a predictible thing.

^^rthompson has summed it up nicely.

I think in most cases when it happens, the vets often spay them anyways, spaying before hand is risky, but with egg binding they usually have to go in anyways if other things fail, and therefore makes the risk of surgery more worthwhile than doing it for no reasons when she could drop the eggs quite nicely by herself.

For me I was getting worried about mine, and just as we were about to phone the vets she dropped 22 eggs all infertile, I hope that is the first and last time.


----------



## Rthompson

I have to be honest.. I am desperately hoping mine turns out male.. I'd rather deal with the risk of losing a finger during breeding season than females and egg laying! haha


----------



## Noofy

I have been asked to rehome a Black Spiny Tailed Iggy.
I have cared for both green and red adult iguanas in the past but cannot seem to find much information online in regards to the care of this specific species.
Was wondering if anyone on this thread owns/owned/knows any info on spiny tails as i do not want to take on the responsibility of caring for an animal i cannot accommodate for!


----------



## Rthompson

Unfortunately I have no experience with spiny taileds and haven't even gotten around to their research, I'd suggest posting in the main forums instead of this topic as although it's an 'iguana' thread, most of the keepers here focus on rhino / greens.


----------



## BUMP2010

Noofy said:


> I have been asked to rehome a Black Spiny Tailed Iggy.
> I have cared for both green and red adult iguanas in the past but cannot seem to find much information online in regards to the care of this specific species.
> Was wondering if anyone on this thread owns/owned/knows any info on spiny tails as i do not want to take on the responsibility of caring for an animal i cannot accommodate for!



Find toffeeman123 on here, he is a friend & i think he has some and may be able to help.

Cheers Keith


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Noofy said:


> I have been asked to rehome a Black Spiny Tailed Iggy.
> I have cared for both green and red adult iguanas in the past but cannot seem to find much information online in regards to the care of this specific species.
> Was wondering if anyone on this thread owns/owned/knows any info on spiny tails as i do not want to take on the responsibility of caring for an animal i cannot accommodate for!


 
These guys are definately omnivores, I know there is some confusion with diets with these with the green and red herbivore issue, but they are deffo omnivores 

Starey eyes and Nblade has expirience with these too..


----------



## Noofy

Thanks guys!


----------



## White-Dragon

Salazare Slytherin said:


> My female droped a boat load of eggs without being mated, although it is not a certainty it is definately possible and not a predictible thing.


Ok. in that case i am relying heavily on you lot of experts for advice on noticing gravid iguanas in the extremely early stages so i know when to start nest box making. 
Also anyone who has any experience in nest box making, please tell me what you did and how you did it!

Thanks all!


----------



## Rthompson

White-Dragon said:


> Ok. in that case i am relying heavily on you lot of experts for advice on noticing gravid iguanas in the extremely early stages so i know when to start nest box making.
> Also anyone who has any experience in nest box making, please tell me what you did and how you did it!
> 
> Thanks all!


I have no experience with hands on gravid iguanas, however from what I've noticed the digging behaviour doesn't occur until later on in the cycle, you need to look out for increased bulging around the abdomen, unfortunately a healthy iguana has a nice round tummy anyway and this can make it harder to notice.

I'm sure Sala and the others can be more useful here though


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rthompson said:


> I have to be honest.. I am desperately hoping mine turns out male.. I'd rather deal with the risk of losing a finger during breeding season than females and egg laying! haha





White-Dragon said:


> Ok. in that case i am relying heavily on you lot of experts for advice on noticing gravid iguanas in the extremely early stages so i know when to start nest box making.
> Also anyone who has any experience in nest box making, please tell me what you did and how you did it!
> 
> Thanks all!



I would not claim to be an expert, this is my first female expirence and it was a very stressful time for all of us.

What I done for mine (because she was still quite small considering only around the 2 year mark) was I got a big deep storage rub) advised by a friend, and filled it with soil and sand and mixed it together, I coverd the top of it and cut a whole in the top so she could go in and out and feel secure, she did use it alot, and digged around in it quite nicely.

Her enclosure has a draw in the bottom I was going to use as a easy to clean out thing, but thinking about this more as time went on if she falls fravid again, I think I am going to cut a hole in the bottom of her floor, and fill the botom draw up with that so she can use that as a nesting spot, she is getting bigger now 

It was spencerwells, crownan, and wayakinwolf, along with Azuk, bothrops mostly I got my advice from, and they shared how they went through it what to look out for etc, it was hard finding any solid info around other iguana forums, I hope I never have to go through it again, although I suppose if I do I will be a bit less stressed about it.


----------



## White-Dragon

oh good grief. If salazare is stuck, then what hope do the rest of us have! I shall be fervently praying that iggy turns out male or serious panic will ensue!


----------



## BUMP2010

Salazare Slytherin said:


> My female droped a boat load of eggs without being mated, although it is not a certainty it is definately possible and not a predictible thing.
> 
> ^^rthompson has summed it up nicely.
> 
> I think in most cases when it happens, the vets often spay them anyways, spaying before hand is risky, but with egg binding they usually have to go in anyways if other things fail, and therefore makes the risk of surgery more worthwhile than doing it for no reasons when she could drop the eggs quite nicely by herself.
> 
> For me I was getting worried about mine, and just as we were about to phone the vets she dropped 22 eggs all infertile, I hope that is the first and last time.





Rthompson said:


> I have to be honest.. I am desperately hoping mine turns out male.. I'd rather deal with the risk of losing a finger during breeding season than females and egg laying! haha





White-Dragon said:


> Ok. in that case i am relying heavily on you lot of experts for advice on noticing gravid iguanas in the extremely early stages so i know when to start nest box making.
> Also anyone who has any experience in nest box making, please tell me what you did and how you did it!
> 
> Thanks all!


It seems to me that you need to establish the sex of your Iguana long before all the above ever comes into play.

1 how old is he/she?

2 Have you had a look at the femoral pores to see there size,generally if it is a male they will start to protrude like pimples, if a young female they will still be small and not so pronounced wile she is young.

3 look at the base of the tail behind the vent on ether side. if male there will be two small bumps one on each side of the tail, if female the underside of the tail behind the vent will be flat.

4 Have you ever watched him/her going to the loo? if not you should, if you have a male you will see his hemipenis come down when he go's but do not be fooled this dose not happen every time they go, a young male of mine showed his at 16 weeks.

Obversely if it is a female then this will never happen but keep your eyes peeled just to make sure.

If you have never seen this happen then take a look at the Cyclura thread there are only 16 or so pages and Rob who contributes well has a pic on there of his male with his hemipenis out going to the loo, this should help.

Hope some of this is of help.

Keith


----------



## patterson1980

jacob


----------



## scrivy

Lovely lookin ig


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

White-Dragon said:


> oh good grief. If salazare is stuck, then what hope do the rest of us have! I shall be fervently praying that iggy turns out male or serious panic will ensue!


Females are not my thing, some iguanas are extermely hard to sex via secondary characteristics and some are extrmely easy to tell straight off with the obvious guidelines already listed out, some females can look like males, some males can look like females, we have seen this on iguana groups daily in the last year lol, and some it is difficult to even make an accurate guess, one male was posted up on here a while ago, and its pores were somewhere between both male and female, cant remember the poster but the iggys name was bowser, reptile woman was it? I cant remember lol.

It is a shame Jon Deardorf didn't use these forums, he is pretty good with sexing iggys, you could check out his fb iguana resuce page leguan leguane, sure he would be happy to help.

If you read through this thread, you often will find vets have found it hard to sex them too, especially young ones, I think it was DavieB who was told by his vet his iggy was a female, all of a sudden those jowels popped out.

(sorry if it wasnt mate but I think it was) 
The best and safest way is to wait and see if there is anything obvious at around a year and a half, depending on the size they might give clues before that.

This is my first female expirience as I have said, there are pleanty of great iguana keepers on here who have females, so no not all is lost  preferibly I would prefer a male over a female, my female looked quite promising to be a male when we picked her up from underneath anyways, so it never is a garuntee.


----------



## White-Dragon

dont worry guys, im 99% sure igs is male, caught him nodding at nothing earlier, a very male characteristic i thought 

his pores are also rather large


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

White-Dragon said:


> dont worry guys, im 99% sure igs is male, caught him nodding at nothing earlier, a very male characteristic i thought
> 
> his pores are also rather large



So does my female,:whistling2: :2thumb:


----------



## staka

Hi guys! 

So today I noticed Fidget's scales were coming off singularly rather than in patches like normal, is this something to worry about? The best way I can think to describe it is like fish scales I suppose, as I ran my hand down his side they like stuck to my hand. 
I've got a pic but not sure how to get it on here as I'm on my phone at the moment. 

Stace x


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

staka said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> So today I noticed Fidget's scales were coming off singularly rather than in patches like normal, is this something to worry about? The best way I can think to describe it is like fish scales I suppose, as I ran my hand down his side they like stuck to my hand.
> I've got a pic but not sure how to get it on here as I'm on my phone at the moment.
> 
> Stace x


You mean his overall body shedding?


----------



## staka

Salazare Slytherin said:


> You mean his overall body shedding?


Photo by stakaj • Instagram

Hopefully that Link works. Yeah they've come off his body but he normally sheds in patches that like peel off rather than individual scales like that. This might be normal and I may have just never noticed it before lol.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

staka said:


> Photo by stakaj • Instagram
> 
> Hopefully that Link works. Yeah they've come off his body but he normally sheds in patches that like peel off rather than individual scales like that. This might be normal and I may have just never noticed it before lol.



Looks like shed skin  are there any scales missing on him?: victory:


----------



## staka

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Looks like shed skin  are there any scales missing on him?: victory:


Nope, all healthy underneath. I just wanted to check if it meant something bad that they were shedding singularly. 

Thanks Sala, I find myself worrying about every little thing, it's like having a child lol! :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

staka said:


> Nope, all healthy underneath. I just wanted to check if it meant something bad that they were shedding singularly.
> 
> Thanks Sala, I find myself worrying about every little thing, it's like having a child lol! :2thumb:



Yeah it looks just like shed, the only cases I have seen of scales comming away physically are on US based forums (they are quite a bit behind the times in terms of iguana husbandry and these cases happen daily over there) I haven't once seen a case of it on the UK forums, even in the poorest of what we consider husbandry standards, so that says quite alot.

Usually it can be put down to some kind of fungal or bacterial infection or both and often needs aggresive treatment, this usually happens when they are forced to live on horrible dirty substrate and can't escape from it, but that looks fine to me and it is always worth checking, these animals are so good at hiding illness you have to be 10 steps ahead of the game lol, it is a rewarding but very worrying thing with keeping reptiles they survived million of years by hiding illness quite well, amazing really just how much they can take.

Anyway the point is its alway worth checking out or getting a few opinion if your not sure of something, that deffo look like nice clean shed though


----------



## scrivy

A suggestions for heating a 7x3x3 enclosure?! Ahs heater or mvb?


----------



## staka

Thanks Sala it's good to have that peace of mind : victory:



scrivy said:


> A suggestions for heating a 7x3x3 enclosure?! Ahs heater or mvb?


I use an MVB, Uv strip (not heating but just thought I'd mention it), and ceramics to heat mine, it's 7x5x3ish.


----------



## Veyron

Iggy actually decided to walk out of his viv of his own accord today....first time in over a year! Plus, I only got whipped in the face once, which was also a massive bonus : victory: He strolled around the room for about 30 minutes, then casually waddled back in his viv.

So pleased. Don't think he hates me as much as he makes out :lol2:


----------



## Rthompson

scrivy said:


> A suggestions for heating a 7x3x3 enclosure?! Ahs heater or mvb?


Large enclosures often work well with ceramic tubular heaters (available from most DIY / Electrical Retailers) cheaper than AHS heaters (usually), it's just advisable to cage them off to stop the iggy laying directly on it.


----------



## geckocrazy

anyone point me in the direction of a good care sheet for iguanas ?


----------



## KarlHowells

Well I completely forgot that Iguanas can eat pasta thats been cooked and cooled down

left my delightful Bolognese on floor while I was getting my drink and well I came back to this....










I'll be more cautious in the future, she dragged off my Garlic Bread  :lol2:


----------



## Rthompson

KarlHowells said:


> Well I completely forgot that Iguanas can eat pasta thats been cooked and cooled down
> 
> left my delightful Bolognese on floor while I was getting my drink and well I came back to this....
> 
> image
> 
> I'll be more cautious in the future, she dragged off my Garlic Bread  :lol2:


In all reality, I'd be cautious to ensure he doesn't eat anything meat wise, but the odd bit of bread isn't a bad thing and it's often used as a treat, the odd crust of garlic bread works quite well as a treat, I use it and I believe Sala does as well. Obviously I wouldn't use massive amounts though 

As for the care sheet question to the poster before, in all honesty No.. there are some fairly decent guides you can use as a basis, one is the green ig society (google for it) but they are only good as a basic guideline to care, you need to research and I mean extensively, the more you know the better care you can give your animal : victory:


----------



## Rthompson

One more quick note however, that picture perfectly demonstrates the opportunistic nature of an Iguana


----------



## KarlHowells

Rthompson said:


> In all reality, I'd be cautious to ensure he doesn't eat anything meat wise, but the odd bit of bread isn't a bad thing and it's often used as a treat, the odd crust of garlic bread works quite well as a treat, I use it and I believe Sala does as well. Obviously I wouldn't use massive amounts though
> 
> As for the care sheet question to the poster before, in all honesty No.. there are some fairly decent guides you can use as a basis, one is the green ig society (google for it) but they are only good as a basic guideline to care, you need to research and I mean extensively, the more you know the better care you can give your animal : victory:


Well my OH shouted "Ummmm Shenzi looks like she wants your food....oh ok....shenzi is eating your pasta!" so I came running as I'm starving, only when I got there she decided to take a nibble out of my garlic bread. I wont be leaving my plate on the floor while she's on the floor :lol2:

She seemed to really enjoy the pasta though, such a cheeky git!


----------



## Rthompson

KarlHowells said:


> Well my OH shouted "Ummmm Shenzi looks like she wants your food....oh ok....shenzi is eating your pasta!" so I came running as I'm starving, only when I got there she decided to take a nibble out of my garlic bread. I wont be leaving my plate on the floor while she's on the floor :lol2:
> 
> She seemed to really enjoy the pasta though, such a cheeky git!


Aye they do enjoy it, plain pasta as you're already aware is fine as a treat aswell 

But yeah.. don't leave the plate on the floor.. she'll probably really enjoy anything you put on that plate but what they like and what's good for them are two entirely different things.. they are pigs : victory:


----------



## KarlHowells

I personally think most animals, no matter what animal it is, can be like that, I saw it a while ago, my well fed Bosc walked past Shenzi's food dish, and out of the blue turned to her dish and threw a bit of it away, and munched on a bit of baby sweetcorn! Was shocked, and then he just wondered off. You can't always be standing over them, so it can happen!


----------



## Rthompson

KarlHowells said:


> I personally think most animals, no matter what animal it is, can be like that, I saw it a while ago, my well fed Bosc walked past Shenzi's food dish, and out of the blue turned to her dish and threw a bit of it away, and munched on a bit of baby sweetcorn! Was shocked, and then he just wondered off. You can't always be standing over them, so it can happen!


Oh absolutely, most animals are opportunistic, it's just more of a problem in Iguanas because people misread the intentions and apply it to a permanent diet, not saying that's what your about to do btw haha, but a lot of the arguments we see about iguana diet is 'I saw it eat an insect so it must be fine to feed permanently' which as we all know couldn't be further from the truth :no1:


----------



## KarlHowells

Rthompson said:


> Aye they do enjoy it, plain pasta as you're already aware is fine as a treat aswell
> 
> But yeah.. don't leave the plate on the floor.. she'll probably really enjoy anything you put on that plate but what they like and what's good for them are two entirely different things.. they are pigs : victory:


Yeah plain pasta might pop up every now and then in her diet, nice little treat for her. 

Yeah I'm well aware the meat side of things wouldn't be good, posted up to just show people that they are opportunists when it comes to food. She always gets a lil bit time out of enclosure, and she's never done this before, always good to see it for yourself though! Naughty Shenzi :lol2:


----------



## KarlHowells

To ALL that read this convo, DONT let your iggies help 'em selves to your food!  

Thats should stop any confusion... lol


----------



## Rthompson

Well, I moved the animals to the new place today (ALOT of hard work) before I did so everyone got a bath, heres a couple of snaps of Ziggy.


























Just felt like showing him off, he's in another growth spurt.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rthompson said:


> Well, I moved the animals to the new place today (ALOT of hard work) before I did so everyone got a bath, heres a couple of snaps of Ziggy.
> 
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Just felt like showing him off, he's in another growth spurt.



He is looking good mate, nice little podgy belly on him


----------



## Rthompson

Salazare Slytherin said:


> He is looking good mate, nice little podgy belly on him


Oh I know, he's really gaining them pounds! haha


----------



## mstypical

Hi iggy people,

Got this guy(?) last Thursday, advertised as "cute, friendly, tame 12-month old male iguana". He is most certainly not friendly or tame. 

Very, very long story, but he's at the vets on Thursday at 2pm but in the meantime what does this look like to you? I was told he was burnt months ago but the story is sketchy and details change so I don't know what to believe. He does not like being touched. My OH thinks it looks like a bad shed, I do think it looks like a burn, but i've never seen burns in the flesh before.

Have a look...


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

mstypical said:


> Hi iggy people,
> 
> Got this guy(?) last Thursday, advertised as "cute, friendly, tame 12-month old male iguana". He is most certainly not friendly or tame.
> 
> Very, very long story, but he's at the vets on Thursday at 2pm but in the meantime what does this look like to you? I was told he was burnt months ago but the story is sketchy and details change so I don't know what to believe. He does not like being touched. My OH thinks it looks like a bad shed, I do think it looks like a burn, but i've never seen burns in the flesh before.
> 
> Have a look...
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


You know my views.:2thumb:
Keep me updated on him hun x he looks like a handsome chap and a bit of tlc will do him the world of good.


----------



## Veyron

Salazare Slytherin said:


> You know my views.:2thumb:


Which are?

Don't iggy's have spikes? :whistling2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Veyron said:


> Which are?
> 
> Don't iggy's have spikes? :whistling2:


To much to retype all over again lol. This iggy has a number of issues going on.
what you thinking mate?


----------



## scotty667

Isin't he a bit young to have developed spike's.


----------



## Rthompson

scotty667 said:


> Isin't he a bit young to have developed spike's.


Nope, at 12 months they would have begun development, based on the images I would assume that the spikes are missing due to shedding problems, if the shedding caused damage at the root of the spikes then the chances of them regrowing are low even at a young age. It's always possible that the past owner attempted to deal with stuck shed by pulling it off, the spikes are fairly easily pulled out but I would assume the earlier option.

As for the burns, it looks like there is some burning on the abdomen, mostly seems like the animal has been allowed to lay on it's heating source, I would say there is some definate stuck shed there as well, possibly stuck there because of the burn, but looking at the spikes I wouldn't think this animal has been particularly well cared for regardless.

Edit: I'm looking at it and seeing evidence of under feeding aswell, it's fairly safe to assume dehydration is an issue and that basic malnutrition issues may be present, fortunately with the animal being young these can be corrected with the right care, I see possible signs of infection in the open burn on the right hind leg as well.


----------



## scotty667

Rthompson said:


> Nope, at 12 months they would have begun development, based on the images I would assume that the spikes are missing due to shedding problems, if the shedding caused damage at the root of the spikes then the chances of them regrowing are low even at a young age.


Some of the picture's show spike's but not massive one and you can see they go to a point.


----------



## Veyron

Salazare Slytherin said:


> To much to retype all over again lol. This iggy has a number of issues going on.
> what you thinking mate?


Only on my tablet, so not the best size to see. But could've been a burn, but looks like there is an infection, under the healed skin, to me.

How would it get burnt underneath....heat rock? :censor: :devil:

To the other comments, iggy's spikes grow from birth, although slowly at first. I was just pointing out that a lot were missing, due to some reasonably long ones : victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rthompson said:


> Nope, at 12 months they would have begun development, based on the images I would assume that the spikes are missing due to shedding problems, if the shedding caused damage at the root of the spikes then the chances of them regrowing are low even at a young age. It's always possible that the past owner attempted to deal with stuck shed by pulling it off, the spikes are fairly easily pulled out but I would assume the earlier option.
> 
> As for the burns, it looks like there is some burning on the abdomen, mostly seems like the animal has been allowed to lay on it's heating source, I would say there is some definate stuck shed there as well, possibly stuck there because of the burn, but looking at the spikes I wouldn't think this animal has been particularly well cared for regardless.
> 
> Edit: I'm looking at it and seeing evidence of under feeding aswell, it's fairly safe to assume dehydration is an issue and that basic malnutrition issues may be present, fortunately with the animal being young these can be corrected with the right care, I see possible signs of infection in the open burn on the right hind leg as well.


I have already conversed so I know a little of what has gone on.
Yup, but what causes the shedding problems apart from the usual humidity issues? Mites the little :censor:! and the burning certainly wont have helped that issue, I just hope that it hasn't became infected, it does look quite bad.

The chances are the mites are responsible for alot of the issues apart from the burn.
Deffo a case for a proffesional.
I hope he makes a speedy recovery.  not the best start.


----------



## Rthompson

scotty667 said:


> Some of the picture's show spike's but not massive one and you can see they go to a point.





Veyron said:


> Only on my tablet, so not the best size to see. But could've been a burn, but looks like there is an infection, under the healed skin, to me.
> 
> How would it get burnt underneath....heat rock? :censor: :devil:
> 
> To the other comments, iggy's spikes grow from birth, although slowly at first. I was just pointing out that a lot were missing, due to some reasonably long ones : victory:


Aye, the ones further down are looking to be partially intact, these are all usually quite a bit smaller and start development in the coming months, but the ones in the head should already be starting to show some length and are completely absent.


----------



## Rthompson

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Yup, but what causes the shedding problems apart from the usual humidity issues? Mites the little :censor:! and the burning certainly wont have helped that, I just hope that it isn't infected, it does look quite bad.
> 
> The chances are the mites are responsible for alot of the issues apart from the burn.


I didn't really take mites into consideration (partially because my brain is melting!) it looks to me like the constant burning has literally melded the old skin to the new skin. I could be wrong, however I'd say with some confidence that a fair portion of those burns look to be infected, the ones that have healed over look most so and the hind legs knee joint, the pink areas on the abdomen are probably clean, they look painful but don't show any obvious signs of infection.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

My advice right now would be order in some Avi Pro + if you don't already have it, your gonna need it.


----------



## Veyron

When all is said and done, in the pic he looks pretty 'bright eyed and bushy tailed'! Perhaps could do with feeding a bit more, but doesn't really look dehydrated or lethargic in his posture.

A trip to the vets and some TLC and I see no reason not to end up with a long lived big iggy : victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rthompson said:


> I didn't really take mites into consideration (partially because my brain is melting!) it looks to me like the constant burning has literally melded the old skin to the new skin. I could be wrong, however I'd say with some confidence that a fair portion of those burns look to be infected, the ones that have healed over look most so and the hind legs knee joint, the pink areas on the abdomen are probably clean, they look painful but don't show any obvious signs of infection.



Nah no worries, can be deceiving, these guys are masters of disception, like I said I only know this because of a prev convo, and as said all the details are grey, which is complicating things for this chap.

I just hope he makes a good recovery, will be interesting to hear your vets thoughts on this, but it does look painful for him.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

I hold high hopes for him and truly do wish him a speedy recovery, he is defensive at least, thats a good sign for now.


----------



## mstypical

Thanks for the input guys. I had him booked in to Ashleigh Vets for Thursday at 2pm, but the interweb is a funny place and I had a phone call from someone this evening who used to work in a vets and now runs a rescue, he asked me if I would consider letting him take the iggy on. He came round this evening and after talking for about an hour and a half, I agreed to let him. 

'Steve' the iggy is supposedly a 12 month old male. Also supposedly, he had spent the first 6 months of his life in a fish tank with no UV. During this time (again, 'apparently') he burned himself by wrapping around an unguarded heat source. This changed to 'he fell down the back of a radiator and got stuck'. He was then 'rescued' by the person I bought him off. She has been feeding him strawberries, melon, bananas (lots of) basil and nasturtiums. She dusted his food with Nutrobal, nothing else, so he has never had additional calcium. 

The guy who just came said in his professional opinion he had MBD (his jaw didn't set properly amongst other clues), his burns looked like they were caused from lying on an unstatted heat mat, and he felt that Steve may have internal problems due to his poor diet. Steve has been trying to pick at his food since last week but doesn't eat much; he said this could be due to digestive problems or eating causing pain. He only pooped once and it was like leo poo, with urates which had the consistency of cottage cheese. He was also losing the tip of his tail. 

As well as his health problems he came in a completely inappropriate set up - a glass Exo-terra, no thermostat, incorrect heating and lighting, stupid dial thermometer... I was overwhelmed as he was sooo not what he was advertised to be. 

I have been offered him back once he's recovered, as the rescue he's going to is scheduled to close in December 2013, but I don't think i'm an iguana person. I only took him in as she was desperate to rehome and wanted a reptile-person to have him, however his condition was described grossly inaccurate. 

Sorry Sal, thank you for all the advice this past week.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

mstypical said:


> Thanks for the input guys. I had him booked in to Ashleigh Vets for Thursday at 2pm, but the interweb is a funny place and I had a phone call from someone this evening who used to work in a vets and now runs a rescue, he asked me if I would consider letting him take the iggy on. He came round this evening and after talking for about an hour and a half, I agreed to let him.
> 
> 'Steve' the iggy is supposedly a 12 month old male. Also supposedly, he had spent the first 6 months of his life in a fish tank with no UV. During this time (again, 'apparently') he burned himself by wrapping around an unguarded heat source. This changed to 'he fell down the back of a radiator and got stuck'. He was then 'rescued' by the person I bought him off. She has been feeding him strawberries, melon, bananas (lots of) basil and nasturtiums. She dusted his food with Nutrobal, nothing else, so he has never had additional calcium.
> 
> The guy who just came said in his professional opinion he had MBD (his jaw didn't set properly amongst other clues), his burns looked like they were caused from lying on an unstatted heat mat, and he felt that Steve may have internal problems due to his poor diet. Steve has been trying to pick at his food since last week but doesn't eat much; he said this could be due to digestive problems or eating causing pain. He only pooped once and it was like leo poo, with urates which had the consistency of cottage cheese. He was also losing the tip of his tail.
> 
> As well as his health problems he came in a completely inappropriate set up - a glass Exo-terra, no thermostat, incorrect heating and lighting, stupid dial thermometer... I was overwhelmed as he was sooo not what he was advertised to be.
> 
> I have been offered him back once he's recovered, as the rescue he's going to is scheduled to close in December 2013, but I don't think i'm an iguana person. I only took him in as she was desperate to rehome and wanted a reptile-person to have him, however his condition was described grossly inaccurate.
> 
> Sorry Sal, thank you for all the advice this past week.


No need to apologise hun, you do the best thing for him, and if someone is better equiped to help sort him then I say fantastic! I hope he does well and makes a speedy recovery xxx 

I hope he doesn't have MBD.


----------



## mstypical

Salazare Slytherin said:


> No need to apologise hun, you do the best thing for him, and if someone is better equiped to help sort him then I say fantastic! I hope he does well and makes a speedy recovery xxx
> 
> I hope he doesn't have MBD.


I hoped he didn't, but I strongly suspected it. He was very clumsy, no real strength, and no muscle tone in his legs at all. He's never had a calcium supplement in his life, he's only had UV for around 4 months and this has been placed above the mesh, and even then she let him sit on the windowsill all day. When properly handled (by the rescue guy), he was nowhere near as flighty, didn't put up a fight at all


----------



## Rthompson

Fortunately at his age, the MBD should be manageable and a recovery will be possible, you've done what's best for the animal and that's more than can be said for a lot of people so good going : victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

mstypical said:


> I hoped he didn't, but I strongly suspected it. He was very clumsy, no real strength, and no muscle tone in his legs at all. He's never had a calcium supplement in his life, he's only had UV for around 4 months and this has been placed above the mesh, and even then she let him sit on the windowsill all day. When properly handled (by the rescue guy), he was nowhere near as flighty, didn't put up a fight at all



 thats awful. 

MBD has been known to set in iggys in as little as 3 months but I have never actually seen it, hopefully it can be reversed or at least prevented from going further with him being young, I suppose right now he is in an advantageous position because of his age if it is, he still has alot of growing to do.

If you hear anything about his progress deffo keep me updated, really want to hear how this guy does x


----------



## mstypical

Rthompson said:


> Fortunately at his age, the MBD should be manageable and a recovery will be possible, you've done what's best for the animal and that's more than can be said for a lot of people so good going : victory:


Thanks, I felt so awful but I really was overwhelmed with his condition.



Salazare Slytherin said:


> thats awful.
> 
> MBD has been known to set in iggys in as little as 3 months but I have never actually seen it, hopefully it can be reversed or at least prevented from going further with him being young, I suppose right now he is in an advantageous position because of his age if it is, he still has alot of growing to do.
> 
> If you hear anything about his progress deffo keep me updated, really want to hear how this guy does x


Of course I will, he has my number and e-mail so I should hear soon x


----------



## geckocrazy

here is my new addition, have wanted one for years and after many years of looking and reading up on them, and now i have room i have gone for one some meet iggy, still need to name him/her


----------



## BUMP2010

mstypical said:


> Thanks, I felt so awful but I really was overwhelmed with his condition.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I will, he has my number and e-mail so I should hear soon x



I have just gone back a few pages and read most if not all about this poor little Green Iguana. 

I no this may not be very constructive comment but wouldn't you just like to get your :censor: hands on people who treat poor innocent animals in this way. 

Personally i would have liked to used stronger language than the above, that's all scum who treat animals in this way deserve but hay i know restraint is called for hear Hmmmmmm.

well done you for taking the iguana on and not taking the easy way out and walking away like some would have done.

All the very best to you.:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## BUMP2010

*Re:Cyclura*

Thought i would share these with you all, it's our large male Deago having a walk around the garden, hope it makes you smile.















































Had enough on the way back in.


----------



## scotty667

geckocrazy said:


> here is my new addition, have wanted one for years and after many years of looking and reading up on them, and now i have room i have gone for one some meet iggy, still need to name him/her
> 
> image


Did this little guy come from a reptile shop in southampton because he look's identicle to the one i see the other day same marking aswell.:lol2:
Gorgeous little guy though.
(Not very constructive lol)^^^^:lol2:


----------



## BUMP2010

scotty667 said:


> Did this little guy come from a reptile shop in southampton because he look's identicle to the one i see the other day same marking aswell.:lol2:
> Gorgeous little guy though.
> (Not very constructive lol)^^^^:lol2:


No Fella we have had him a long time, no disrespects but do you think i would let a rhino i had just brought walk free around the garden? Not to sure if i would call 10kg little?


----------



## scotty667

BUMP2010 said:


> No Fella we have had him a long time, no disrespects but do you think i would let a rhino i had just brought walk free around the garden? Not to sure if i would call 10kg little?


HAHA sorry but i never quoted the person above you sorry the little iggy above your post and i know nobody would let any animal they had the first day walk around their garden must be a fool if they did lol:blush::lol2:


----------



## BUMP2010

scotty667 said:


> HAHA sorry but i never quoted the person above you sorry the little iggy above your post and i know nobody would let any animal they had the first day walk around their garden must be a fool if they did lol:blush::lol2:


Sorry Fella see your !!like!! under my pics and assumed wrong, best turn this thing of and get some sleep, Cheers Fella.:blush:


----------



## scotty667

BUMP2010 said:


> Sorry Fella see your !!like!! under my pics and assumed wrong, best turn this thing of and get some sleep, Cheers Fella.:blush:


No worry's next time i'll mke sure i'll quote lol.:2thumb:


----------



## mstypical

BUMP2010 said:


> I have just gone back a few pages and read most if not all about this poor little Green Iguana.
> 
> I no this may not be very constructive comment but wouldn't you just like to get your :censor: hands on people who treat poor innocent animals in this way.
> 
> Personally i would have liked to used stronger language than the above, that's all scum who treat animals in this way deserve but hay i know restraint is called for hear Hmmmmmm.
> 
> well done you for taking the iguana on and not taking the easy way out and walking away like some would have done.
> 
> All the very best to you.:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


The rescue guy rang me this morning, Steve has eaten today and is allowing him near him to treat his belly :2thumb: I know I couldn't have done that, I was far too wary of him.


----------



## stungy

Just thought I'd share a quick update on Douglas(Doug)my now 11 week old red igg.He/she is doing great he,is in the middle ov his first full shed,and is starting to show some nice red/green colouring,the pic doesn't do the red any justice,hope you enjoy.


----------



## BUMP2010

*Re: Iguana*



mstypical said:


> The rescue guy rang me this morning, Steve has eaten today and is allowing him near him to treat his belly :2thumb: I know I couldn't have done that, I was far too wary of him.


That's good news then think most of the keepers that use this thread would like to no how he is doing, do keep us all up to date on Steve's progress.

Cheers K.:2thumb:


----------



## staka

Hi guys,

Does anyone elses ig get really grumpy after their viv has been cleaned? Mine has a serious issue with it. I put him in the bath so he can't see me cleaning it but he still throws a hissy fit when he finds out and follows me around bobbing and puffing himself up worse than usual. It's a bit like he's saying 'DON'T TOUCH MY STUFF, IT'S MY STUFF!!!' :lol2:

Also I'm going to Leeds Fest next week for five days, my mom is fine to look after him, I've made her a list of light times off and on and she knows his diet because she feeds him sometimes anyway. Anything I've forgotten?


----------



## White-Dragon

geckocrazy said:


> here is my new addition, have wanted one for years and after many years of looking and reading up on them, and now i have room i have gone for one some meet iggy, still need to name him/her
> 
> image



mate, whoever sprayed your iggy in burnt-orange did a poor job to, they completely missed the underside !!

nice looking chap


----------



## White-Dragon

Also I'm going to Leeds Fest next week for five days, my mom is fine to look after him, I've made her a list of light times off and on and she knows his diet because she feeds him sometimes anyway. Anything I've forgotten?[/QUOTE]


when/where is the leeds festival :O ?
i had no idea it even existed, im in huddersfield so its only a 20 min train ride away


----------



## Bexzini

White-Dragon said:


> Also I'm going to Leeds Fest next week for five days, my mom is fine to look after him, I've made her a list of light times off and on and she knows his diet because she feeds him sometimes anyway. Anything I've forgotten?


 
when/where is the leeds festival :O ?
i had no idea it even existed, im in huddersfield so its only a 20 min train ride away [/QUOTE]


Make sure you have spare basking bulbs lol! They are invaluable when one mysteriously blows!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> when/where is the leeds festival :O ?
> i had no idea it even existed, im in huddersfield so its only a 20 min train ride away


 
well well, isn't this thread honoured, look who decided to drop in.:whistling2:  lols x


----------



## staka

White-Dragon said:


> Also I'm going to Leeds Fest next week for five days, my mom is fine to look after him, I've made her a list of light times off and on and she knows his diet because she feeds him sometimes anyway. Anything I've forgotten?



when/where is the leeds festival :O ?
i had no idea it even existed, im in huddersfield so its only a 20 min train ride away [/QUOTE]


Leeds Festival 2012 | Official Line Up and Tickets for 2012 this is the festival lol it's pretty big. Unfortunately I live around 10 mins away from V Fest... eurgh.



Bexzini said:


> when/where is the leeds festival :O ?
> i had no idea it even existed, im in huddersfield so its only a 20 min train ride away


 
Make sure you have spare basking bulbs lol! They are invaluable when one mysteriously blows![/QUOTE]

Ahhh very good point, thank you. I'll make sure I get one in just in case, they do have that tendency to blow at the weirdest and awkwardest of times lol!


----------



## stungy

So Doug has been with me for around 4 weeks,and is doing great,he has been in a temp viv, set up very basically,just to make it easier to keep an eye on him to make sure everything is tickadeboo.So this morning I moved him into his first proper home(3x2x18) with me.here is a quick pic .If you look closely enough you can see him checking it out,he looks tiny in there,I suppose that won't last long.About to start drawing up plans for his 4x5x8 final home.


----------



## White-Dragon

staka said:


> when/where is the leeds festival :O ?
> i had no idea it even existed, im in huddersfield so its only a 20 min train ride away



Leeds Festival 2012 | Official Line Up and Tickets for 2012 this is the festival lol it's pretty big. Unfortunately I live around 10 mins away from V Fest... eurgh.




Make sure you have spare basking bulbs lol! They are invaluable when one mysteriously blows![/QUOTE]

Ahhh very good point, thank you. I'll make sure I get one in just in case, they do have that tendency to blow at the weirdest and awkwardest of times lol![/QUOTE]


oh i didnt realise it was LEEDS festival, i thoiught it was a rep festival, stupid me XD


----------



## scrivy

Jus thought I'd share a pic of my little ones


----------



## White-Dragon

What a beautiful little baby! Btw, does anyone in here have an idea of the best reptile vet in huddersfield? Gotta take iglet in for a checkup soon (he's a little overdue for one and maybe we can finally get him properly sexed!) and was just hoping for any feedback.

Thanks all


----------



## iggiethegecko

White-Dragon said:


> What a beautiful little baby! Btw, does anyone in here have an idea of the best reptile vet in huddersfield? Gotta take iglet in for a checkup soon (he's a little overdue for one and maybe we can finally get him properly sexed!) and was just hoping for any feedback.
> 
> Thanks all


I'm not sure about reptile vets in Huddersfield, but Holly House in Leeds is pretty decent. If you go to them I'd ask for Ross, I found him much more thorough than the main exotics vet there :2thumb:


----------



## Eggblahhh

Some updated photo's of my Red Female Iguana Georgie


----------



## mellee70

*new 2 iggys*

I've had beardies and leo's for a few years now but always new I wanted something bigger. Originally I wanted a tegu but I like rodents too much so opted for a green iguana instead. He arrived last week and looks to be settling in fine. I'm not sure of his age but his body is about 5 inches and with tail about 15 or 16 inches. He's in a 4ft x 2ft x 2ft ex fish tank at the moment til I next get my wages. I've been looking at the vivexotic AX48 and have been promised by the reptile shop that this is plenty big enough for him, but, due to bad experiences in the past with advice from pet shops, I thought I'd ask the opinions of the people who, usually, know way more than the shop does. The dimensions are 48x48x24, is this really big enough and are there other makes of viv out there that may be better suited for him?
Thanks


----------



## mellee70

Is the viv in the pic an AX48?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

mellee70 said:


> I've had beardies and leo's for a few years now but always new I wanted something bigger. Originally I wanted a tegu but I like rodents too much so opted for a green iguana instead. He arrived last week and looks to be settling in fine. I'm not sure of his age but his body is about 5 inches and with tail about 15 or 16 inches. He's in a 4ft x 2ft x 2ft ex fish tank at the moment til I next get my wages. I've been looking at the vivexotic AX48 and have been promised by the reptile shop that this is plenty big enough for him, but, due to bad experiences in the past with advice from pet shops, I thought I'd ask the opinions of the people who, usually, know way more than the shop does. The dimensions are 48x48x24, is this really big enough and are there other makes of viv out there that may be better suited for him?
> Thanks


It will be fine for a year and a half or so, for life, deffo not.: victory:


----------



## Veyron

Mines in one and he loves it. Although I'm currently building his permanent abode :2thumb:


----------



## scrivy

Picked up a 6 year old iggy yesterday ,(kind of a rescue) not a great up binging by the looks of it, lost alot of spikes  seems to be setteling quite well eating fine and exploring plenty lol! ( wrecking her enclosure) lol , had her out for a roam earlier still very hissy but plenty of time and effort will sort that !:2thumb:

Here she is :2thumb:


----------



## White-Dragon

shes gorgeous, looks like she has plenty of character to her :flrt:

A SERIOUS QUESTION 

igs has recently started biting his log on occasion, usually when im petting him/her. i think its just a dominance display (look at my scary bitting etc) but im not to sure. im wondering if if could be a more aggitated, look what i can do to the log so :censor: off or your next, type of bite.:gasp:

thoughts folks ?

it could also be the pre-shed grumps making him/her extra pissy with me perhaps ? :whip:

SEB


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

White-Dragon said:


> shes gorgeous, looks like she has plenty of character to her :flrt:
> 
> A SERIOUS QUESTION
> 
> igs has recently started biting his log on occasion, usually when im petting him/her. i think its just a dominance display (look at my scary bitting etc) but im not to sure. im wondering if if could be a more aggitated, look what i can do to the log so :censor: off or your next, type of bite.:gasp:
> 
> thoughts folks ?
> 
> it could also be the pre-shed grumps making him/her extra pissy with me perhaps ? :whip:
> 
> SEB


Hahaha is he biting the branch lol, your probibly right, mating season is approaching too, get the flufffy cuddly toys out.:2thumb:

You can just see it... My owner is annoying me, I blame you branch! *KILLS*

Iguanas make me laugh sometimes, your gonna have to try and record that one lol.


----------



## White-Dragon

Salazare Slytherin said:


> mating season is approaching, get the flufffy cuddly toys out.:2thumb:



saw mating season, brain said, "oh crap". ill need to go get a stuffed iggy toy, still dont know if igs male of female yet, this could be the clincher 

and yh it is funny to look at and will try to get anphoto or short vid

so you dont think its a sign that im in trouble with him big style? i wasnt getting bobs or shudders or whips or anything, just chewing end of branch :S, glad i havent missed something there then 

ps, just thought igs could be telling me BRING ME FOOD, IMA HUNGRY IG:lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

White-Dragon said:


> saw mating season, brain said, "oh crap". ill need to go get a stuffed iggy toy, still dont know if igs male of female yet, this could be the clincher
> 
> and yh it is funny to look at and will try to get anphoto or short vid
> 
> so you dont think its a sign that im in trouble with him big style? i wasnt getting bobs or shudders or whips or anything, just chewing end of branch :S, glad i havent missed something there then
> 
> ps, just thought igs could be telling me BRING ME FOOD, IMA HUNGRY IG:lol2:


Well I mean you have to be careful around iguanas anyways, they are wild animals, as much as you love them don't trust them one tiny little bit, a keeper on here learnt that yesterday but its up to them if they wanna come forward, everything about captivity works against these guys, keeping them is not without risks, so just be careful, iguanas can give some nasty bites and if it is season without warning, if he sees you in his space, or if he is just annoyed or frustrated, there is a very good chance he will try it.: victory:

and LOL at the food thing.


----------



## staka

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Well I mean you have to be careful around iguanas anyways, they are wild animals, as much as you love them don't trust them one tiny little bit, a keeper on here learnt that yesterday but its up to them if they wanna come forward, everything about captivity works against these guys, keeping them is not without risks, so just be careful, iguanas can give some nasty bites and if it is season without warning, if he sees you in his space, or if he is just annoyed or frustrated, there is a very good chance he will try it.: victory:
> 
> and LOL at the food thing.


I concur, I think i am the keeper Sala is talking about. Never, ever let your guard down even for a second. Fidget is one of the tamest iggys you'll ever meet, yet a few months ago he came into his first season and now he's completely unpredictable. He has bitten my finger and now because I let my guard slip for a split second, he has bitten my face. It is severe, 100 stitches over 45minutes last night.


----------



## White-Dragon

staka said:


> 100 stitches over 45minutes last night.


shit mate thats terrible, get well soon :O


igs is about 15 months old we think, i assume thats old enough to come into season for the first time ?

and dont worry folks, i keep an eye on him at all times 

in other news hes now training to 
A) sit on a hot water bottle and watch tv/films with me (i check it for temp 1st dw, its only warm)
B) climb out onto me from his viv  (also training his party trick of walk out accross my arms and back in when i turn 180)


----------



## White-Dragon

GOTCHA 

Shudder bobbing- YouTube


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

White-Dragon said:


> GOTCHA
> 
> Shudder bobbing- YouTube



Awesome vid, but it was too short, I only just started to enjoy the music  LOL.


----------



## White-Dragon

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Awesome vid, but it was too short, I only just started to enjoy the music  LOL.


sorry to disappoint, ill plug him into the mains next time vid him shall i sal ? :lol2:


pity they dont dont lots of bobs at once, ill get a few more and edit them together at some point : victory:


----------



## scrivy

Ain't seen this thread 4 a few days , fort I'd get it goin again! 
A little snap from earlier! Sorry about my mugly shot!


----------



## KarlHowells

I'll add a video I took yesterday of Shenzi!

Green Iguana vs Spring Greens! - YouTube

Thought I'd make her work a little for her food :flrt:


----------



## scrivy

Haha wat a little beauty


----------



## KarlHowells

scrivy said:


> Haha wat a little beauty


As is yours mate, Shenzi is very .....ummm....fond of exploring. She'll climb all over people but tends to not sit there for very long, she tends to end up the curtains most days when she's out! 









shedding then so she looks a little odd but still a beauty!

Yours have any kind of habits when they're out of their viv?


----------



## scrivy

Not really she jus loves 2 rest up on her fluffy blanket on the back of the sofa lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Look at meeee! I am so totally an iguana.  










Just for the record, he jumped off my arm and I just so happned to have the camera there at the time, so yeah, don't do it, it was a one off thing.


----------



## scrivy

Haha look at ur red thinking ........" U wish buddy " :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

scrivy said:


> Haha look at ur red thinking ........" U wish buddy " :lol2:



More like get the hell away from my girl!:whistling2::2thumb:


----------



## scrivy

How old r ur two iggys?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

scrivy said:


> How old r ur two iggys?


Female about 2 and a half (she went through her first egg cycle at the beginning of the year, and the male, apparantly is 5, which is beleivible, he has kidney damage, so I am not expecting him to live to a grand old age, the only difference with this now is the time scale and when it decides to effect him further (people will learn that feeding animal protein does this to them), for the minute he is doing good, so time will tell and I will decide what to do with him as the time gets nearer.

For the time being though he is going strong and good, and that is what matters for the moment.


----------



## scrivy

Aww that's a shame mate he's a lovely looking iggy! U got any more pics of them? Never seen u upload many?!


----------



## Veyron

Salazare Slytherin said:


> (people will learn that feeding animal protein does this to them)


Such a shame. I've seen people on here _insisting _on feeding them insects and even advising newbies to do so when iggys are you 'cos it's what they eat in the wild'. Not seen this for several months though but still sad people don't do proper research *BEFORE *getting them.


----------



## Rthompson

Veyron said:


> Such a shame. I've seen people on here _insisting _on feeding them insects and even advising newbies to do so when iggys are you 'cos it's what they eat in the wild'. Not seen this for several months though but still sad people don't do proper research *BEFORE *getting them.


Between us all we have seriously been combating this and for the moment it seems to be helping (as far as these forums are concerned) there are still a few that have popped up but some people remain ignorant :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

scrivy said:


> Aww that's a shame mate he's a lovely looking iggy! U got any more pics of them? Never seen u upload many?!


LOADS, and your right I don't post often, I have my reasons for that.:2thumb:



Veyron said:


> Such a shame. I've seen people on here _insisting _on feeding them insects and even advising newbies to do so when iggys are you 'cos it's what they eat in the wild'. Not seen this for several months though but still sad people don't do proper research *BEFORE *getting them.


Me too mate, he is not the first iguana I have had either with similar issues, they tend to meet a very slow and painful death through something that is so easily prevented. I will be the first to admit we used to feed it too, because it was a common beleif, I still have books that insisted we feed it, but since those days alot has been learnt. People will insist they eat insects and other animal matter, ontil something like this happens to their animals, some people never even notice ontil it is in the final stages, a simple blood test can tell the keeper an awful lot.

I think people might overlook the issue that through acts of oppurtunism too, wild iguanas probibly have died from eating the wrong things.


----------



## scrivy

U should be showing them off sal!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

scrivy said:


> U should be showing them off sal!


I show them off pleanty  so here is one just for you.


----------



## scrivy

She's lovely mate, did u rescue her?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

scrivy said:


> She's lovely mate, did u rescue her?


Thanks for the compliment, she takes great pride of being a green fatty.
She was a rescue, I didn't rescue her directly, I rehomed her, she had a few problems when she came, infected tail tip, RI etc.


----------



## scrivy

She's great condition! No spikes missing


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

scrivy said:


> She's great condition! No spikes missing


She has one dodgy spike, and it always gives me greif when she is shedding, I have to this spike very carefully and give it some special attention especially when shedding, she always has trouble shedding it, especially because she is a female too, they like there appearance 










The red chap was not as lucky, he has scars all over his body, even on the underside, but looking down towards the spikes that are intact, you can see they would have been pretty impressive at one point or another, shame he lost them.


----------



## scrivy

Same with my girl, although the girl who had her adored her she was only in a 5x2x2 viv and she measure 4 foot her self! And she had no humidity in her tank so that's y she's lost her spikes! Like u say the ones she has got must have been very impressive in her time but now the all limp!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

scrivy said:


> Same with my girl, although the girl who had her adored her she was only in a 5x2x2 viv and she measure 4 foot her self! And she had no humidity in her tank so that's y she's lost her spikes! Like u say the ones she has got must have been very impressive in her time but now the all limp!


Deffo a shame, my enclosure is difficult to get a picture of to show you, it would have to be 2 separate pictures, it is a triple wardrobe conversion, and right behind it is a built in cuboard, the wardrobe is in front of it and further down at the back is a gap, which leads into that cuboard.

In the wardrobe itself is where I done the fake rock background, this is where all the main basking and UV lights are and where the humidity will be the strongest via the mistings, The soil I varnished onto the background holds in the humidity nicely in that for my guys without any additional humidifiers, in the cuboard behind it has pretty much nothing but climbing stuff and branches and fake plants, it serves a few purposes doing it that way, 

1. Is there is a good humidity gradient, and my guys can choose whether to be wet or dry, because there is a wall in the way (apart from one gap)
2. They can hide away in privacy if they want and don't want to be seen (this is particularly effective for my female if she decides to cycle on me again.
3 They can UV regulate themselves, and come through and get UV if they want it, or go back out of the way if it is bothering them.
4 the wardrobe itself was just an idea to make it stand in front of the door, look nicer. (it is an old oak one I think) 

Not to mention my guys go outside almost daily for some natural rays, even if it is only for 10 minutes, we usually go out before bath time.

Speaking of which, being around mid-day when the sun is at its strongest, I am gonna get my guys out now, speak later dude.


----------



## scrivy

Try get a couple pics up bud, always interested to see everyone else's enclosure! I still get a lot of trouble trying to keep humidity high enough in my enclosure without leaving the humidifier on all day! So that's wat I do! I hav also got a big water container in there as well !


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

scrivy said:


> Try get a couple pics up bud, always interested to see everyone else's enclosure! I still get a lot of trouble trying to keep humidity high enough in my enclosure without leaving the humidifier on all day! So that's wat I do! I hav also got a big water container in there as well !


I will give it a shot
Here is a shot from the outside, wardrobe and the cuboard is, to the right.








Inside that cuboard is somthing like this, with a gap at the bottom of the wardrobe leading into it.
















(sorry for close up pics but they are the best I have at the minute.

Now when we got the red chap we got the enclosure with him, my origonal plan was to add on another of the same wardrobe to create more depth and an enclosure inside of an enclosure if that makes sense, but we got the other for free, so I am gonna make use of that when we move (attatching it to the front), where we are moving too is another built in cuboard, which is actually about 2ft bigger than the one attatched now, so everyone is a winner, in total the viv they ar in now is about 5 depth, 6 high, and 4 long, that is likley going to change to 7depth, 6 high, and 5 long, pretty much a walk in room.

The other enclosure at the minute is in peices, I haven't built it because there is absaloutely no point in doing it yet, but I really want to crack on with that, at the mo I am working on a water dragon viv while I wait, which would be roughly the same as what I would be doing for a baby iguana.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/889875-bexzini-promised-wd-viv.html


----------



## the plumber

*Albino Iguana*

Heres a picture of one of my stunning albino iguanas she's just started shedding.


----------



## scrivy

That's impressive sal ! Looks quality! I think that wat il prob do ifi Eva need 2 change my iggs enclosure! Ohhh and that albino is wicked! How old is it?


----------



## the plumber

*Albino iguana*

Thanks She is a beauty !
Patty is 7 years old.Heres a picture of my other girl Annie.


----------



## Veyron

Started building my iggys new viv yesterday :2thumb:
Just got the front to build when I order the glass. Still very much a work in progress thing at the moment and will be a few weeks before i finish it...mainly because I'm trying to make it as practical as possible but also natural. The timber cost me £120 and considering the size of the viv, I was pretty chuffed. 

I'm buying a small molded pond next week to put in and some stuff to make a background ...anyone have any links to making a fake background for an iguana?

Will upload some pics in a few days, although it just looks like a massive wardrobe with no doors at the minute :whistling2:


----------



## MartinMc

Glad to see some1 else building. I done a background for my young it out if Styrofoam il looked great but I dont think it would handle the claws of an adult.


----------



## Veyron

MartinMc said:


> I done a background for my young it out if Styrofoam il looked great but I dont think it would handle the claws of an adult.


That's what I'm thinking, but looking to find a way around it because it really would complete the viv.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

I used expanding foam, painted it, and then varnished cocosoil onto the back of it, it copes with the claws great mate, as the cocosoil comes away, it is just a case of varnishing it over again as needed, but mine is holding out very well so far.

The link above in my water dragon viv, is similar to what I done, and am doing.
RyanKnight (check out his enclosure picture threads) he has an awesome looking background in his iguana room, I can't quite remember what he used off the top of my head.


----------



## Veyron

Cheers Sal. How do you go about re-varnishing once the iggy's in it?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Veyron said:


> Cheers Sal. How do you go about re-varnishing once the iggy's in it?


Obviously you don't want them to be sitting in the fumes, sooo once a year or so you might just have to make do with a smaller enclosure for a day or two and air out the room (encosure completely) (which won't kill your pet! as long as it is not a perm thing for the viv to air out, or set up an appropriate basking spot somewhere in a warm part of the house I expect temporarily (plan it well in advance).

For me I haven't needed to do that yet, my background is holding together quite nicely, and I can't see it being a problem next year either. : victory:


----------



## Veyron

Expanding foam on the shopping list tomorrow then : victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Veyron said:


> Expanding foam on the shopping list tomorrow then : victory:


Get loads of it! I needed about 5 tins to do mine LOL.

Anyways for those who missed it, here are some of my iguana salad dishes.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/892145-pretty-food-dishes.html


----------



## Veyron

Bummer, 5 tins :gasp:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Veyron said:


> Bummer, 5 tins :gasp:


Well thats what I would use :/ it worked out cheaper than polystyreine sheets beleive it or not, the tins are all different sizes, so you might need less, don't do what I done though, and sprayed it once and left it, because it didn't come out again when I wanted it, once you start spraying, make sure it is all used up, otherwise that will be a tin wasted.: victory:


----------



## Veyron

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Well thats what I would use :/ it worked out cheaper than polystyreine sheets beleive it or not, the tins are all different sizes, so you might need less, don't do what I done though, and sprayed it once and left it, because it didn't come out again when I wanted it, once you start spraying, make sure it is all used up, otherwise that will be a tin wasted.: victory:


Can you mold/play with it to get it to the shape you want?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Veyron said:


> Can you mold/play with it to get it to the shape you want?


I suppose you can? it drys fast though? maybe? I dunno, I never did, I just sprayed and mixed it up everywhere, I was pretty creative, and suprised myself at what it came out like.


----------



## mellee70

Veyron said:


> Started building my iggys new viv yesterday :2thumb:
> Just got the front to build when I order the glass. Still very much a work in progress thing at the moment and will be a few weeks before i finish it...mainly because I'm trying to make it as practical as possible but also natural. The timber cost me £120 and considering the size of the viv, I was pretty chuffed.
> 
> I'm buying a small molded pond next week to put in and some stuff to make a background ...anyone have any links to making a fake background for an iguana?
> 
> Will upload some pics in a few days, although it just looks like a massive wardrobe with no doors at the minute :whistling2:


I'm building an enclosure for my iggy as well. I have a room that used to houses the boiler and water tanks but had new boiler so that's all gone leaving me a room (big cupbhoard really) that's around 7ft x8ft x 8ft. I've got to box in all pipes so going to make a big box sort of thing about 6x6x3. I've also got to raise the floor so I can put one of those little rigid kiddies paddling pool things in for him. Luckily with it being the old boiler room it had a concrete floor so putting waterproof liner down wont be so much of a problem. I got the basic design from the green ig society site. Planning to get wood from the wood recycling place so that shud help keep costs down as that is what making this such a slow project that Ive got an AX48 for him temporarily til his new house is ready. That way I've got a year to get it perfect for him. I'll post pics as and when there are developments and am always interested in what other people are doing with their enclosures to get ideas for my own.


----------



## Rojugi

Amazing social life of the Green iguana | Tetrapod Zoology, Scientific American Blog Network

An article about how iguana's (among other reptiles) display behaviour just as complex as mammals and birds (as though any of us owners needed telling!)

There's one behaviour mentioned I'd never heard of



> Incidentally, what happens when baby iguanas emerge from their nests at night? Burkhardt (2004) reported some bizarre behaviour (observed through a night-vision camera) where babies would emerge, and then jump upwards, towards the brightly moon- or star-lit sky (Burkhardt 2004). I don’t think anybody has any idea what might be going on here and what, if any, significance this behaviour might have – it’s an interesting little mystery.














> 'Night-hopping' behaviour observed in hatchling Green iguana, reported by Burkhardt (2004) and illustrated by Tim Winkler.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rojugi said:


> Amazing social life of the Green iguana | Tetrapod Zoology, Scientific American Blog Network
> 
> An article about how iguana's (among other reptiles) display behaviour just as complex as mammals and birds (as though any of us owners needed telling!)
> 
> There's one behaviour mentioned I'd never heard of
> 
> 
> 
> image



Wow! that is interesting... 
Thanks for sharing the link (saves to favourites)


----------



## Shaxx

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Well thats what I would use :/ it worked out cheaper than polystyreine sheets beleive it or not, the tins are all different sizes, so you might need less, don't do what I done though, and sprayed it once and left it, because it didn't come out again when I wanted it, once you start spraying, make sure it is all used up, otherwise that will be a tin wasted.: victory:



i found this out last night, apparently it does still come out just not out of the nozzle, rather out of the top all over you hands, the floor and your jeans and you spend the next 40 mins in the bathroom trying desparately to scrub it off and still end up going to work with bits of green all over you telling people over the internet what a bad idea that was :lol2:

but yeah polystyrene cost me a fortune, i wish i had just gone down the expanding foam route.


----------



## mellee70

Rojugi said:


> Amazing social life of the Green iguana | Tetrapod Zoology, Scientific American Blog Network
> 
> An article about how iguana's (among other reptiles) display behaviour just as complex as mammals and birds (as though any of us owners needed telling!)
> 
> There's one behaviour mentioned I'd never heard of
> 
> 
> 
> image


My baby jumps for lights, especially a laser pen


----------



## 111mattin111

Hey everyone not been on in ages now here's my iggy now, he loves coming out of his viv and taming is working more by the day



















Just in the process of building another viv so will post up some more pics soon


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

111mattin111 said:


> Hey everyone not been on in ages now here's my iggy now, he loves coming out of his viv and taming is working more by the day
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Just in the process of building another viv so will post up some more pics soon


Hey dude, long time no see.
I had wonderd where you had dissapeard too, man your iggy is looking superb to when you first got him, look at that pot belly.:gasp::2thumb:


----------



## 111mattin111

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Hey dude, long time no see.
> I had wonderd where you had dissapeard too, man your iggy is looking superb to when you first got him, look at that pot belly.:gasp::2thumb:


Hi mate how's things? How's your 2 iggys? Yea he eats really well, getting big for his viv now so need an upgrade fast


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

111mattin111 said:


> Hi mate how's things? How's your 2 iggys? Yea he eats really well, getting big for his viv now so need an upgrade fast


Fab stuff mate my guys are doing good, I am looking for another viv at the minute, there is problems with the other I got given for the extension on the front, it is far too weak when I tried putting it together and wood has rotted toward the back and bottom because it was never water proofed, so I am looking to invest in a 6x5x2 but bigger is prefferd, got the dosh here waiting, I have been let down so far though, and with the move etc I really can't be naffing about building an extension, we just have too much going on lol.

So if you see out let me know please mate 

It turned out the new red chap he has kidney damage when we got him checked out at the vets, but he is not showing signs of going anywhere just yet, he is in breeding season at the minute, (quite impressive really) and my female she is just as big,fat and green as ever. :lol2:

I look forward to seeing your finished viv though! :2thumb: 
I bet he will love that! : victory:
P.s we are moving to nantwich in a few weeks so if your ever passing through let me know, would love you to meet the red guy


----------



## 111mattin111

They look great in your pic, I would prefer to not have to build one but can never seem to get one like you want,

I'm sure your red one is very happy with you even with a bit of kidney damage, I'll have to pop in the next time I'm around your way, glad things are all good, 

I'll post up a few more pics when I get a min


----------



## Yorkshire Gator

111mattin111 said:


> Hey everyone not been on in ages now here's my iggy now, he loves coming out of his viv and taming is working more by the day
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Just in the process of building another viv so will post up some more pics soon


 what a little ripper


----------



## White-Dragon

*Sensitive topic*

Hi all,

I know full well that food and feeding is a REALLY sensitive topic on here so i'll try and be as brief as possible. I've been looking around at how to get a good variety of greens for our baby and it seems that anything available to us in the UK is generally rather high in goitrogens. 
Therefore i'm looking - not to replace his current food - but to find something i could feed often that would be incredibly high in iodine to hopefully counteract any negative effects he's getting. He has calci-dust and nutrobal atm and will soon move on to a generalised reptile multivit when his nutrobal runs out.

I heard kelp is really high in iodine, anyone heard this being good/bad/poisonous for iggys? Or could anyone suggest a decent staple (not watercress or dandelions - got them) that isnt high in goitrogens?

Thanks - please keep the yelling at each other to a minimum!
Anya


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

White-Dragon said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I know full well that food and feeding is a REALLY sensitive topic on here so i'll try and be as brief as possible. I've been looking around at how to get a good variety of greens for our baby and it seems that anything available to us in the UK is generally rather high in goitrogens.
> Therefore i'm looking - not to replace his current food - but to find something i could feed often that would be incredibly high in iodine to hopefully counteract any negative effects he's getting. He has calci-dust and nutrobal atm and will soon move on to a generalised reptile multivit when his nutrobal runs out.
> 
> I heard kelp is really high in iodine, anyone heard this being good/bad/poisonous for iggys? Or could anyone suggest a decent staple (not watercress or dandelions - got them) that isnt high in goitrogens?
> 
> Thanks - please keep the yelling at each other to a minimum!
> Anya


Ah good question dude, you don't need to stop feeding spring greens or other high goitrogenic foods, or even use supplements but you could if you wanted to. just an understanding of the positives and negatives of a few food items. I have cranberrys and strawberrys on my list of good foods for that very reason, they are good sources of iodeine, just rotating them into the diet occasionally is absaloutely fine. 

Variety is the spice of life as they say  mix and match things in with the staples, you have less chance of bumping into problems that way.


----------



## mellee70

*hibiscus*

Is the hibiscus on iguana food list the kind of hibiscus flower you can buy in garden centres and also is it just the flowers they can have or the leaves as well? I'm concerned about getting some iodine into then to combat the goitrigens in his diet and after reading other posts hibiscus and strawberries seem the way to go.
Thanks fellahs


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

mellee70 said:


> Is the hibiscus on iguana food list the kind of hibiscus flower you can buy in garden centres and also is it just the flowers they can have or the leaves as well? I'm concerned about getting some iodine into then to combat the goitrigens in his diet and after reading other posts hibiscus and strawberries seem the way to go.
> Thanks fellahs


Hibiscus flowers, and leaves can be eaten, you can buy them from garden centers, but make sure they haven't been sprayed with anything  after all insects can eat them too, so they might have been.

Best way to ask than be lied to is ask a member of staff what they spray the hibiscus with because you want to use the same stuff, if they say that they use this and that  avoid it, if they simply tell you that they don't or haven't there is a very good chance it is safe, besides you can grow out pesticides by growing it yourself for about 6 months. :2thumb: sometimes the hibiscus will be called rose of sharon.

Hibiscus is one thing I haven't been able to locate this year


----------



## mellee70

*hibiscus*

I've only been able to locate seeds or seedlings but have an allotment and big bay window so may try to grow my own that way I don't have to worry about pesticides.
Ta


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

mellee70 said:


> I've only been able to locate seeds or seedlings but have an allotment and big bay window so may try to grow my own that way I don't have to worry about pesticides.
> Ta



Sweet, wish you luck growing it, it just never grows for me LOL. 
If it works let me know how you done it.:2thumb:


----------



## mellee70

Will do


----------



## White-Dragon

ok, but we have no garden centre  any votes for human supplements/health food shops or kelp based products?!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

White-Dragon said:


> ok, but we have no garden centre  any votes for human supplements/health food shops or kelp based products?!



Mate, your worrying far too much I think  iodeine is not significantly needed in huge amounts to maintain the thyroid function and productuon, infact from what I understand of it, throughout our entire lives we only need a very small amount of it, the problem is our bodies (and probibly animals as alot is still not known) don't have the ability to store it in the body, so by feeding a varied fresh diet, with a good multivitamin and mineral supplement, (like nutrobal) it will minimise these problems.

Kale for example is high in goitrogens, but it carries a significant amount of iodeine, so that is not as bad as some care sheets make it out to be tbh  therefore, the goitrogens affect on the thyroid is not as affected (AS MUCH) as what we are being led to beleive, it is just the baisics they often high light.

Feeding anything over and over again is probably going to cause problems, and by feeding too much of one thing, can be just as dangerous as too little.
Keep the diet varied, mix in and match things in with the staples, rotate things like veggys in occasionally  if you encounter problems with a varied diet, and a good supplement routine! I will eat my hat!

Nutrition is fundamentally complex.


----------



## staka

Hi Guys!

So what is the best way to clean an aggressive iguana? 

He keeps pooping on his shelf then literally straight away sitting in it before I have chance to get it up. It's also under his basking spot so the heat isn't helping matters. So I'm bathing him everyday but it's not coming off underneath his tail, so what is the best way to get him calm enough for me to clean him? I was thinking if I got my mom to hold his head whilst I cleaned him but I don't want to stress him as he already wants me to die lol. 

Any ideas as to stopping him pooping on his shelf would be great too?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

staka said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> So what is the best way to clean an aggressive iguana?
> 
> He keeps pooping on his shelf then literally straight away sitting in it before I have chance to get it up. It's also under his basking spot so the heat isn't helping matters. So I'm bathing him everyday but it's not coming off underneath his tail, so what is the best way to get him calm enough for me to clean him? I was thinking if I got my mom to hold his head whilst I cleaned him but I don't want to stress him as he already wants me to die lol.
> 
> Any ideas as to stopping him pooping on his shelf would be great too?


I will PM you


----------



## mellee70

*habitat change worries*

My little (aprox 16wks) ig Fred has been moved from the 3x1ft he was in temporarily (coz the vivexotic suppliers took 6 weeks to deliver it). He is, for the moment, in an AX48. This is only a stop gap until I get his full size enclosure sorted out and for now its plenty big enough. The problem is since he went into the bigger space he doesn't seem to be eating as much. I know he's eating some bits as every time he has butternut squash he gets it on his nose. He now has lots of trees and branches to climb and likes to spend as much of his time up there as poss. I've tried leaving spring green leaves in his tree and I think he's eating some of it. I suppose what I'm asking is, in addition to basking areas, is it worth me putting a little platform in and move his food higher up the viv. He's also not going in his water as much as he was in the smaller viv. I realise I'm probably worrying over not much but I don't know iggs as well as I know beardies so would rather ask than get it wrong.
Thanks


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

mellee70 said:


> My little (aprox 16wks) ig Fred has been moved from the 3x1ft he was in temporarily (coz the vivexotic suppliers took 6 weeks to deliver it). He is, for the moment, in an AX48. This is only a stop gap until I get his full size enclosure sorted out and for now its plenty big enough. The problem is since he went into the bigger space he doesn't seem to be eating as much. I know he's eating some bits as every time he has butternut squash he gets it on his nose. He now has lots of trees and branches to climb and likes to spend as much of his time up there as poss. I've tried leaving spring green leaves in his tree and I think he's eating some of it. I suppose what I'm asking is, in addition to basking areas, is it worth me putting a little platform in and move his food higher up the viv. He's also not going in his water as much as he was in the smaller viv. I realise I'm probably worrying over not much but I don't know iggs as well as I know beardies so would rather ask than get it wrong.
> Thanks


I would bompard it with some foilage, fake plants, I made this for my water dragon, I wouldn't do anything less for a small or baby iguana 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/889875-bexzini-promised-wd-viv.html 

Another possibility could be the time of year, alot of iguanas are in season at the minute which can slack their appetites slightly, my male is only on one dish a day at the minute and even then he doesn't finish it all, he eats his viola, nasturtiums, rosepetals, maybe a mouthful of whatever else is there, and the rest gets left and goes to my millipedes and roaches. :no1:


----------



## White-Dragon

Really useful to know they get lower appetites this time of year, i was dusting with rosemary cause i was worried that he wasnt eating as much!
Also, heat rocks... nonono, what about heated blankets? (just while in a pet carrier or very occasionally on the sofa) I can't see it being concievable that he'd burn on something soft and fluffy!
Opinions? experiences? (we've been offered one for christmas, need to know whether to change order!)


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

White-Dragon said:


> Really useful to know they get lower appetites this time of year, i was dusting with rosemary cause i was worried that he wasnt eating as much!
> Also, heat rocks... nonono, what about heated blankets? (just while in a pet carrier or very occasionally on the sofa) I can't see it being concievable that he'd burn on something soft and fluffy!
> Opinions? experiences? (we've been offered one for christmas, need to know whether to change order!)


Yeah that shouldn't be a problem? tbh I let my iguanas regulate themselves, they go back to their enclosures when they have had enough to get warm or bask or whatever, so I have never really tried anything separate.: victory:

Rosemary just doesn't seem to be helping my iguanas at the minute either, I am dusting on some probiotics and hiding it in the flowers I am feeding because I know they do get ate to encourage them to eat, normally a healthy iguana can get by without eating for a period, but my lad is still very ill at the minute and is fighting kidney damage, so I have to keep trying to get him to eat throughout the rest of the season.


----------



## ronin

*hi*

Im trying to get myself an iguana, sub adult or adult i dont mind, but cant seem to find one any where are there not many about now


----------



## mellee70

Here's a couple of pictures of his new abode and his new favourite spot.


----------



## annie.davis

ronin said:


> Im trying to get myself an iguana, sub adult or adult i dont mind, but cant seem to find one any where are there not many about now


Have look in the classifieds, there are always Iguanas looking for a good home


----------



## Tone

Hello all, just want to say hello to the thread. As of tonight I am the proud owner of Monty the iguana - he is a rehome I found through here and has just been dropped off by Steve at taratular barn (he is huge and makes my Bosc look teeny now) Will be reading this thread everyday now to try and squeeze some more info and advise in about these awesome lizards.


----------



## winno

Heres a couple of pix of our believed gravid girl Tinkerbell


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

winno said:


> Heres a couple of pix of our believed gravid girl Tinkerbell
> image
> image
> image
> image



Wow, eck look at that tummy! 
what a fatty, don't tell her I said that though. :lol2:


----------



## KarlHowells

winno said:


> Heres a couple of pix of our believed gravid girl Tinkerbell
> image
> image
> image
> image


What a belly....but what a stunner too!!










Been a while since I've put snaps of Shenzi on here!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

KarlHowells said:


> What a belly....but what a stunner too!!
> 
> image
> 
> Been a while since I've put snaps of Shenzi on here!


She is looking good mate  beautiful greens. : victory:


----------



## KarlHowells

Salazare Slytherin said:


> She is looking good mate  beautiful greens. : victory:


Yeah she's had a good variety this week (does every week) but when i was cutting it up, even I wanted to have a little munch!! Lucky girl. Will get some more snaps to show her growth! Growth spurt at the moment! :flrt:


----------



## winno

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Wow, eck look at that tummy!
> what a fatty, don't tell her I said that though. :lol2:





KarlHowells said:


> What a belly....but what a stunner too!!
> 
> image
> 
> Been a while since I've put snaps of Shenzi on here!


Thanks guys she's the sweetest thing.

Shenzi is a beauty if I had some more space would definiatly have greens


----------



## KarlHowells

winno said:


> Thanks guys she's the sweetest thing.
> 
> Shenzi is a beauty if I had some more space would definiatly have greens


I'd love to own a Fiji Iguana, will be a long time till its a possibility, one day, till then will just bug you for pics :lol2:


----------



## BUMP2010

winno said:


> Heres a couple of pix of our believed gravid girl Tinkerbell
> image
> image
> image
> image




Nice one mate, she looks in tiptop condition, do keep us upto speed on her progress:2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Worthy of a mention.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/905687-blue-iguanas-now-no-longer.html


----------



## Tone

Is there a way of telling where your iguana is from by his colouring? I read someone that you can but wsn't sure of it myself.

You see their colours vary so much.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Tone said:


> Is there a way of telling where your iguana is from by his colouring? I read someone that you can but wsn't sure of it myself.
> 
> You see their colours vary so much.



You can get a pretty good idea via the colourings imo, it is never a garuntee though some times via breeding you can get markings from iguanas that come from multiple areas all fused into one, its all the mixture breeding with pairings from different areas (this isn't just with iguanas though its pretty much with most reptiles) and on captive farms I don't think they really care what is paired with what a mexican and a peru iggy would probibly never meet for example, I love pure greens with black stripes, you hardly see them in captivity in the UK I have only ever seen 2 of those, I think if your lucky enough to own one their is a good possibility your looking at an iggy from peru and the like the ones we do tend to see a great deal of are el-salvador and mexican (the red iguanas), with the reds, oranges and yellow tinges in the arms and hind legs, sometimes around the dewlap, but some are just baffling completely, someone posted one iggy up on here ages ago, had the dark greens of a typical peru iggy, but instead of black stripes had loads of black blotches over and around it's body.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Worthy of a mention.
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/905687-blue-iguanas-now-no-longer.html


Best news all year :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Best news all year :2thumb:


I thought so too Shane mate  A cause close to many keepers hearts.

I think after the loss of george in the galapagos it was a sad day for conservation, but things like this make all the work and effort worth it considering the limited resources they have.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I thought so too Shane mate  A cause close to many keepers hearts.
> 
> I think after the loss of george in the galapagos it was a sad day for conservation, but things like this make all the work and effort worth it considering the limited resources they have.


lonesome george was always going to be a sad case i feel.

but the blues are a great example of what can be done:2thumb:


----------



## Tone

Salazare Slytherin said:


> You can get a pretty good idea via the colourings imo, it is never a garuntee though some times via breeding you can get markings from iguanas that come from multiple areas all fused into one, its all the mixture breeding with pairings from different areas (this isn't just with iguanas though its pretty much with most reptiles) and on captive farms I don't think they really care what is paired with what a mexican and a peru iggy would probibly never meet for example, I love pure greens with black stripes, you hardly see them in captivity in the UK I have only ever seen 2 of those, I think if your lucky enough to own one their is a good possibility your looking at an iggy from peru and the like the ones we do tend to see a great deal of are el-salvador and mexican (the red iguanas), with the reds, oranges and yellow tinges in the arms and hind legs, sometimes around the dewlap, but some are just baffling completely, someone posted one iggy up on here ages ago, had the dark greens of a typical peru iggy, but instead of black stripes had loads of black blotches over and around it's body.



Thanks very much for the reply, my new guy is 7 and is a lovely bluey/green colour. Will have to upload a pic of him soon.

One other thing I meant to ask earlier is, he has quite a bit of shed round his spikes. Someone was telling me about an oil you can get to rub on them to help with stuck shed and dryness in general. Anyone heard of this?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Tone said:


> Thanks very much for the reply, my new guy is 7 and is a lovely bluey/green colour. Will have to upload a pic of him soon.
> 
> One other thing I meant to ask earlier is, he has quite a bit of shed round his spikes. Someone was telling me about an oil you can get to rub on them to help with stuck shed and dryness in general. Anyone heard of this?


Yes, there is a few you can use, weeminx told me you can use coconut oil, I have used varied shedding aids in the past and standard baby oil to work on tricky spikes, it lifts the spikes straight off but make sure it gets rinsed off, leaving oil on and allowing an iggy to sit under heat and UVB is not the best idea in the world.
: victory:

Some pics would be awesome, either way you look into it igs look awesome  for me the darker the greens the more I love them.:2thumb:


----------



## Tone

Thanks again, will get the baby oil out this weekend then give him a bath. 

Wish I could load the photos up now, but can't pick the img code up on the iPad. As soon as I get to a pc will load them up.


----------



## Tone

Did that work?

Nope


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Tone said:


> Did that work?
> 
> Nope



He is gorgeous! he looks well fed! 
Instead of clicking the link, just click the icon with IMG picture IMG underneath the image,and paste it here 
Check out these spikes I had the lovely job of tackling a few months ago with my new rescue case.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/868097-our-new-resident-iguana-nice.html

I have never once before in my life had to deal with spikes like that!
They were so bad no oil would lift them as usual, in the end I had to cut into them while they were dolloped with oil and in the bath to lift them off, it was sad, because if you look at the spikes on his tail, you can clearly see he had impressive spikes at one point in his life.

Noticed you edited the link lol.


----------



## Tone

Salazare Slytherin said:


> He is gorgeous! he looks well fed!
> Instead of clicking the link, just click the icon with IMG picture IMG underneath the image,and paste it here
> Check out these spikes I had the lovely job of tackling a few months ago with my new rescue case.
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/868097-our-new-resident-iguana-nice.html
> 
> I have never once before in my life had to deal with spikes like that!
> They were so bad no oil would lift them as usual, in the end I had to cut into them while they were dolloped with oil and in the bath to lift them off, it was sad, because if you look at the spikes on his tail, you can clearly see he had impressive spikes at one point in his life.
> 
> Noticed you edited the link lol.


Oh it did work then before I took it off. I did try to just select the img but you can't highlight it on the silly iPad. I thought it had posted my full album on here haha! 

Ignore the viv, it's what he came in, we had to take him sooner than we thought so his new one won't be here for a week. 

I really want to sort out the spikes, just unsure of his temperament at the moment as he is new. He seems pretty chilled out but he is a lot bigger than I am used too. 

Thats an impressive job with your ones spikes though...bet that felt a lot better for him/her afterwards.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Tone said:


> Oh it did work then before I took it off. I did try to just select the img but you can't highlight it on the silly iPad. I thought it had posted my full album on here haha!
> 
> Ignore the viv, it's what he came in, we had to take him sooner than we thought so his new one won't be here for a week.
> 
> I really want to sort out the spikes, just unsure of his temperament at the moment as he is new. He seems pretty chilled out but he is a lot bigger than I am used too.
> 
> Thats an impressive job with your ones spikes though...bet that felt a lot better for him/her afterwards.


If he shows signs of defence, simply just cover up his head with a towel or something.  you might need to keep it there for a few minutes before he begins to relax, but he may very well tolerate it


----------



## Tone

Cheers for the tip, will give it a go. He does seem pretty chilled out to be fair, but will keep the towel handy just in case.


----------



## winno




----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Think I just caught my female digging, but I am not sure if she stpped because I walked back in and put her off kinda thing  

I really hope I was just imagining that, was hoping I would get away with it this time around.


----------



## Tone

Here's my Monty boy, I let him have a roam around the front room the other night, he is such a calm boy, seems to enjoy having a stroke too...he explored quite a bit then found a comfy spot and sat watching tv with us.

Anyway a couple of shots.




























Hope you like him as much as I do, I think he looks like a wise old dragon.


----------



## White-Dragon

Aww, isn't he gorgeous! Good luck with mating season  Our little chap is going nuts at the moment. Every now and again he decides that I (his female keeper) am the devil and he is terrified of even the sight of me. Seb (his male keeper) has had to lock me away in a room just to try and coax him out of his viv and into the bath!

ps. Good luck with your little girl Sal, hope the laying goes well


----------



## winno

Love this clip
Stern, stern but fair (Iguana slap) - YouTube


----------



## mellee70

*humidity problems*

My baby igg is in an AX80 and I'm having real problems getting the humidity up high enough. I can get it up 2 about 45. At present I have a large shallow dish (about 8x5 inches) that I fill with fresh filtered water every day. I have some dry sphagnum moss left over from when I had geckos. Would this in a container help? Also I have some tree fern blocks but don't know how 2 use them. Any other advice for increasing humidity would b greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Bexzini

mellee70 said:


> My baby igg is in an AX80 and I'm having real problems getting the humidity up high enough. I can get it up 2 about 45. At present I have a large shallow dish (about 8x5 inches) that I fill with fresh filtered water every day. I have some dry sphagnum moss left over from when I had geckos. Would this in a container help? Also I have some tree fern blocks but don't know how 2 use them. Any other advice for increasing humidity would b greatly appreciated.
> Thanks


How often do you spray the enclosure?


----------



## Bexzini

I'm not familiar with the enclosure you are using, is it made of mesh?


----------



## mellee70

Bexzini said:


> I'm not familiar with the enclosure you are using, is it made of mesh?


Hi the enclosure is wood and glass and I mist 1-2 times a day. Should I do more? Good news on the eating tho. Before yesterday I thought he was eating coz I'd see remains on his snout but I hadn't actually seen him eat (since moving him to the larger viv). So I put a wooden box in with a branch leading to it and he was straight on there. Don't know why I didn't think of it sooner as they live in trees. It's a steep learning curve but he's so worth it,
Thanks


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

mellee70 said:


> Hi the enclosure is wood and glass and I mist 1-2 times a day. Should I do more? Good news on the eating tho. Before yesterday I thought he was eating coz I'd see remains on his snout but I hadn't actually seen him eat (since moving him to the larger viv). So I put a wooden box in with a branch leading to it and he was straight on there. Don't know why I didn't think of it sooner as they live in trees. It's a steep learning curve but he's so worth it,
> Thanks


Is the viv an Ax 48" ? 

What level of humidity are you trying to aim for? : victory:


----------



## 666

*my red iguana *

Afew pics of my young red iguana named yoshi 




























Hope you like


----------



## winno

666 said:


> Afew pics of my young red iguana named yoshi
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Hope you like


 
So cute I love Iguana Iguana but iv run out of space hopefully get some one day:flrt::flrt:


----------



## BUMP2010

winno said:


> Heres a couple of pix of our believed gravid girl Tinkerbell
> image
> image
> image
> image





winno said:


> Love this clip
> Stern, stern but fair (Iguana slap) - YouTube


Superb that mate:no1:


----------



## 666

winno said:


> So cute I love Iguana Iguana but iv run out of space hopefully get some one day:flrt::flrt:


Thankyou glad you like my yoshi


----------



## mellee70

Yes its an ax 48 and have been aiming for humidity of around 70% as green ig society say 65 -75%.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

mellee70 said:


> Yes its an ax 48 and have been aiming for humidity of around 70% as green ig society say 65 -75%.



Hi, 

Okay, in a viv that size getting around 65-75% humidity shouldn't be too much of a problem in honesty, regular heavy mistings 2-3 times a day, if you want to acheive a longer humidity period try using a fogger/humidifier along side them. I say period because it can drop as quickly as it rises (something most care sheets fail to mention?

Just also worth throwing it out there, iguanas don't need to be kept at high levels of humidity to survive. 
Provide them with somewhere to drink, mist their food, and pay attention to humidity more closely at shedding times, you can't possibly go wrong! 

I would fill up your spray with hot water, by the time the cool pressure has its effect on the water by the time it comes out, it will be warm, so just spray down everything, sides, foilage, branches substrate if you use it a couple of times a day, if he is shedding he might appreciate a spray down himself, then just let the viv ambient temperature do the rest from there, if you want longer humidity periods at that percentage your best off using a humidifire, but I really don't see the point in it unless your iggy would be shedding. 

I use one of those vivs for my water dragon.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/889875-bexzini-promised-wd-viv.html


----------



## White-Dragon

We also have rather a lot of problems with humidity, our guy is in a huge 6x6x2 which is dry as a bone and frequent misting just disappears into the void! (also humidifiers waaay too expensive and hubby gets nasty asthma with them) We tackle the problem by potty training him in the bath twice a day, after his poo the bath is refilled and he just sits there for a while, sometimes he likes to get showered!
Depending on the age of your baby you might want to try a couple of baths a week, not all ig owners are as bath crazy as us!

ps. he took a very long time to get to this stage, he hated baths for ages and still fights a little when going in, if yours puts up a fight, take none of it!


----------



## Tone

hello all,

went to check on my guy this morning to find his nose like this...he has been shedding lately and not sure if he has been rubbing his nose on a log or it's something else. Any one have any ideas....bit worried about him


----------



## Bexzini

Tone said:


> hello all,
> 
> went to check on my guy this morning to find his nose like this...he has been shedding lately and not sure if he has been rubbing his nose on a log or it's something else. Any one have any ideas....bit worried about him
> 
> image


It certainly does look like he has been rubbing his nose against something, make sure you keep the area clean to ensure that it doesnt become infected


----------



## Tone

thanks, will do. Will pick up some wound cleaner today and keep an eye on it.


----------



## Bexzini

Tone said:


> thanks, will do. Will pick up some wound cleaner today and keep an eye on it.


What is the humidity like in the enclosure? It could be that it needs to be bumped up a few percent while hes shedding, to ensure that the dead skin comes off easier


----------



## Tone

Bexzini said:


> What is the humidity like in the enclosure? It could be that it needs to be bumped up a few percent while hes shedding, to ensure that the dead skin comes off easier


It's not great at the moment as he is in a temp viv until the new one arrives next week, have been misting a bit more than usual to make up for it (was the viv he came to us in) have been giving him some nice baths with the shower on for humidity too and got some shed-aid at the weekend just to try and help things along.


----------



## Bexzini

Tone said:


> It's not great at the moment as he is in a temp viv until the new one arrives next week, have been misting a bit more than usual to make up for it (was the viv he came to us in) have been giving him some nice baths with the shower on for humidity too and got some shed-aid at the weekend just to try and help things along.


Shed aid is amazing so keep going with that. The best thing you can do now is try to avoid infection. Replace the substrate with something sterile like newspaper, keep the wound clean, and look out for signs of infection (loss of appetite, swelling of the area etc)


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Tone said:


> It's not great at the moment as he is in a temp viv until the new one arrives next week, have been misting a bit more than usual to make up for it (was the viv he came to us in) have been giving him some nice baths with the shower on for humidity too and got some shed-aid at the weekend just to try and help things along.


I agree with bex, my guess would be it is humidity related.

Increasing the humidity around shedding times is quite important (in the viv too) just something to think about: victory:, in the wild they are exposed to many elements of harsh nature, they have the ability to move around, walk through foilage, bushes, on rocks and whatever else.

They are exposed to,
hot sunshine, wind, rain and on occasion diving into near by water to avoid predator threats I also expect that would play a part in it, everything plays a crucial role in helping a wild iguana succesfully shed (not just humidity), most captive enviroments don't have half of that so it is of no real suprise you can still encounter shedding problems and issues even with high humidity, so assisting where needed, and upping the humidity (AND giving regular bathings and showers is your best bet to encourage more natural and less problematic shedding, the shedding times are the times you want to pay real close attention to your humidity for mr iggy. 

I would be looking into investing in a humidifier, a bathing of once a day just won't do the trick for it but it would help combined with mistings etc.: victory:


----------



## Bexzini

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I agree with bex, my guess would be it is humidity related.
> 
> Increasing the humidity around shedding times is quite important (in the viv too) just something to think about: victory:, in the wild they are exposed to many elements of harsh nature, they have the ability to move around, walk through foilage, bushes, on rocks and whatever else.
> 
> They are exposed to,
> hot sunshine, wind, rain and on occasion diving into near by water to avoid predator threats I also expect that would play a part in it, everything plays a crucial role in helping a wild iguana succesfully shed (not just humidity), most captive enviroments don't have half of that so it is of no real suprise you can still encounter shedding problems and issues even with high humidity, so assisting where needed, and upping the humidity (AND giving regular bathings and showers is your best bet to encourage more natural and less problematic shedding, the shedding times are the times you want to pay real close attention to your humidity for mr iggy.
> 
> I would be looking into investing in a humidifier, a bathing of once a day just won't do the trick for it but it would help combined with mistings etc.: victory:


What you say live plants would be a good idea? Just thinking that they might devour any live plants that are put in the enclosure lol!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> What you say live plants would be a good idea? Just thinking that they might devour any live plants that are put in the enclosure lol!


I wouldn't mind a few live plants, most palms tend to be great for humidity! for me I done that fake rock though and varnished soil onto it, so that holds onto a good level of humidity for me x.

but yeah if your willing to put in a live plant and work with it I can't see why it wouldn't work! :2thumb:


----------



## mellee70

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Okay, in a viv that size getting around 65-75% humidity shouldn't be too much of a problem in honesty, regular heavy mistings 2-3 times a day, if you want to acheive a longer humidity period try using a fogger/humidifier along side them. I say period because it can drop as quickly as it rises (something most care sheets fail to mention?
> 
> Just also worth throwing it out there, iguanas don't need to be kept at high levels of humidity to survive.
> Provide them with somewhere to drink, mist their food, and pay attention to humidity more closely at shedding times, you can't possibly go wrong!
> 
> I would fill up your spray with hot water, by the time the cool pressure has its effect on the water by the time it comes out, it will be warm, so just spray down everything, sides, foilage, branches substrate if you use it a couple of times a day, if he is shedding he might appreciate a spray down himself, then just let the viv ambient temperature do the rest from there, if you want longer humidity periods at that percentage your best off using a humidifire, but I really don't see the point in it unless your iggy would be shedding.
> 
> I use one of those vivs for my water dragon.
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/889875-bexzini-promised-wd-viv.html


I've not had him in the bath yet, won't pick him up yet its too stressful for him. Have just got him to accept my hand next to him to put food down, and then only his faves. I'll up the misting to 3 x a day. He runs around in the shallow dish of water in his viv as well. I've got past the stage of believing I'll do something wrong with serious consequences, now I've got to put the work in to get him to be the happiest igg he can be. All about him, it'll b gr8 if he can be tamed but if not he's still beautiful. Also just so I know are there any visible signs of dehydration I can keep an eye out for?
Thanks


----------



## Tone

Thanks for the replies again.

I have him on newspaper at the moment, so will keep him on that until healed.

Have been looking at humidifiers online for the new viv, just deciding on the best one to get for him.

Not sparing any expense with this guy and his new home so any suggestions on the best humidifier for them is welcome.

Also just a quick side question....can iguanas eat fennell?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

mellee70 said:


> I've not had him in the bath yet, won't pick him up yet its too stressful for him. Have just got him to accept my hand next to him to put food down, and then only his faves. I'll up the misting to 3 x a day. He runs around in the shallow dish of water in his viv as well. I've got past the stage of believing I'll do something wrong with serious consequences, now I've got to put the work in to get him to be the happiest igg he can be. All about him, it'll b gr8 if he can be tamed but if not he's still beautiful. Also just so I know are there any visible signs of dehydration I can keep an eye out for?
> Thanks


Dehydration 
Sunken in eyes.
If you pinch some of the skin together on the thighs it should mold itself back to it's original shape, if he is dehydrated it is likely to stay where it is.

Orange and Yellow urates is a good sign he may be.
: victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Tone said:


> Thanks for the replies again.
> 
> I have him on newspaper at the moment, so will keep him on that until healed.
> 
> Have been looking at humidifiers online for the new viv, just deciding on the best one to get for him.
> 
> Not sparing any expense with this guy and his new home so any suggestions on the best humidifier for them is welcome.
> 
> Also just a quick side question....can iguanas eat fennell?



Many keepers go for the warm mist humidifiers, argos sell them, but you could just get a cheaper one and put how water in it. :whistling2:: victory:
If you want an awesome idea of setting up your humidifier, speak to iguanaquinn. :2thumb:

Yes fennel can be fed to iggys. :2thumb:


----------



## mellee70

*dehydration*



Salazare Slytherin said:


> Dehydration
> Sunken in eyes.
> If you pinch some of the skin together on the thighs it should mold itself back to it's original shape, if he is dehydrated it is likely to stay where it is.
> 
> Orange and Yellow urates is a good sign he may be.
> : victory:


He's ok then, but just good to know what to look out for.
Ta:2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

mellee70 said:


> He's ok then, but just good to know what to look out for.
> Ta:2thumb:


The top killer in these guys is failing kidneys/damage, in my opinion I would say it usually is through wrong diets being fed mostly, which then results in improper osmoregulation and hydration issues. : victory:


----------



## Tone

How common are blue iguanas and are they really worth £3,500?










This guy is for sale on Preloved, never seen one that colour before


----------



## White-Dragon

though id post a pic of my ig again, its been a while since i bothered you all 

we now suspect serious female-ness, due to a lack of jowls exploding outwards (about 18 months old now)

(to ig-worriers) ignore the device, the humidity is still about 40-50% even when ive doused the viv to tropical level, and its 27'c in the shady bit


----------



## 111mattin111

Is there any kind of disinfectant type stuff I can put in my humidifier to get rid of any bacteria build up in my viv?


----------



## RedGex

Pugsley is home :2thumb: He has been living with my long-suffering parents since I moved out about 6-7 yrs ago, as my old house wasn't big enough for him, but we finally have space. Not that we picked the house based around needs for our reptiles :whistling2:

Dad finally got his enclosure finished and put together for me, and we moved him in last weekend. Mum and Dad are a little sorry to see him go deep down lol, but I am delighted to have him living with me again finally.

He settled in within five mins, eating like a trooper and seems his usual self. Couldn't be more delighted with how it has gone!

When I can face photobucket I will pop a few pics up. His home is still fairly basic so looking to pimp it up a bit gradually, but he had to have some stuff moved over from his old enclosure so unfortunately had to be a bit of a rush job on the day doing finishing touches. Also I didn't want to bombard him with too many new things all in one go as didn't know how he would take to the change as it was. We kept the building material the same, his main logs/branches included, feeding shelf design the same etc. So any hints for vaguely-indestrucible decor would be great!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

111mattin111 said:


> Is there any kind of disinfectant type stuff I can put in my humidifier to get rid of any bacteria build up in my viv?



F10 maybe?
Double check that, don't take my word for it, never tried it, just something I read once. : victory:


----------



## 111mattin111

Yea might give Surrey pet supplies a ring as that's where I got the humidifier from


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

111mattin111 said:


> Yea might give Surrey pet supplies a ring as that's where I got the humidifier from


I wish I could say my expirience has been a basket of roses with them recently, one problem after another, although their staff have been most helpful trying to sort it, it is just an inconvenience at the minute when things go wrong, every day for me is counting. :bash:

They are usually ace.
Thinking about it mate I think it was iguanaquinn who mentioned it? see I don't use a humidifier I have a fake rock with cocofiber varnished to it, so when I mist it holds a good amount of humidity for a period.


----------



## 111mattin111

Well I thought taming was going well till tonight lol, iggles was climbing around the living room as usual he was slipping down the fireplace trying to climb up hanging on so thought I'd give him a hand he used my hand before falling back on to my arm so I stood up with him still on my arm he seem happy enough and does this all the time

I took my eyes off of him for a second and got whipped clean across the face and side of my head lol little bugger


----------



## White-Dragon

terrible terrible joke i just thought of that has to be shared

iggy just sneezed/snalted into her food bowl and i asked if it needed more salt !! XD, im a bad bad human


----------



## NicolasB

Greetings all!

Havent been on in ages, but good to so many familiar names still here =)

Quick question really - As some of you will know, I took in Rusty the Red Rescue last year, and so far, so good, she is doing really well, eating like a horse and shedding nicely. Although her MBD in her spine is second to none, she still gets around pretty well and seems happy enough. I tend to leave her be coz I dont know if handling her hurts her bad back, but on the odd occasion she does come out, within a few minutes she will just chill on my shoulder with no problems... So now that I have given you the history, here is the question - 

What are everyone's thoughts on keeping an Iggy in the same room as AWD's?

I dont mean in the same enclosure, merely in the same room. I ask because I am almost finished Rusty's new viv (Will post pics when complete) and I am contemplating putting her viv in the same room as the AWD's. The space against the wall means i will fit her 4 foot and their 6 foot viv perfectly alongside each other. My concern is that if I ever let either of them out for a roam, they may see each other and freak out, or could their smells perhaps even have an effect on one another?

now I know many people have a dedicated Rep room with all their animals in it, but not sure if it has been done with these 2 species before and what the implications may be?

Maybe I am just over thinking it, but I would rather play it safe and get your opinions before i put them in the same room and end up with 3 very stressed lizards going mental every time they see one another...

My AWD's used to go mental every time the hamster cage was cleaned out in front of them, probably because they wanted to eat her, but not sure if they would react the same if they saw a 3 foot Red Iggy????

Thanks and good to see some of the updates of the various Iggy's on here, looks like everyone seems to be doing a cracking job!!!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

NicolasB said:


> Greetings all!
> 
> Havent been on in ages, but good to so many familiar names still here =)
> 
> Quick question really - As some of you will know, I took in Rusty the Red Rescue last year, and so far, so good, she is doing really well, eating like a horse and shedding nicely. Although her MBD in her spine is second to none, she still gets around pretty well and seems happy enough. I tend to leave her be coz I dont know if handling her hurts her bad back, but on the odd occasion she does come out, within a few minutes she will just chill on my shoulder with no problems... So now that I have given you the history, here is the question -
> 
> What are everyone's thoughts on keeping an Iggy in the same room as AWD's?
> 
> I dont mean in the same enclosure, merely in the same room. I ask because I am almost finished Rusty's new viv (Will post pics when complete) and I am contemplating putting her viv in the same room as the AWD's. The space against the wall means i will fit her 4 foot and their 6 foot viv perfectly alongside each other. My concern is that if I ever let either of them out for a roam, they may see each other and freak out, or could their smells perhaps even have an effect on one another?
> 
> now I know many people have a dedicated Rep room with all their animals in it, but not sure if it has been done with these 2 species before and what the implications may be?
> 
> Maybe I am just over thinking it, but I would rather play it safe and get your opinions before i put them in the same room and end up with 3 very stressed lizards going mental every time they see one another...
> 
> My AWD's used to go mental every time the hamster cage was cleaned out in front of them, probably because they wanted to eat her, but not sure if they would react the same if they saw a 3 foot Red Iggy????
> 
> Thanks and good to see some of the updates of the various Iggy's on here, looks like everyone seems to be doing a cracking job!!!


I keep all my animals in the same room mate, the only thing my female hates is the water dragons (chinese) so I lay the enclosure aong the same wall so they are out of each others view, each ig is different but I can't possibly see why their would be an issue, often Albus sits and watches some of the geckos with a keen interest, very inqusitive, I suppose in other ways it gives their minds something to think about too.

They don't like the snakes though for obvious reasons lol, some of the snakes I keep are natura predators of iggys so its not surpsing.
I am pleased to hear she is doing so well with you.


----------



## NicolasB

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I keep all my animals in the same room mate, the only thing my female hates is the water dragons (chinese) so I lay the enclosure aong the same wall so they are out of each others view, each ig is different but I can't possibly see why their would be an issue, often Albus sits and watches some of the geckos with a keen interest, very inqusitive, I suppose in other ways it gives their minds something to think about too.
> 
> They don't like the snakes though for obvious reasons lol, some of the snakes I keep are natura predators of iggys so its not surpsing.
> I am pleased to hear she is doing so well with you.


Thank you pal, knew you would be swift to reply!

I get what you saying, and thats why i wanted to have them along the same wall, just cant be asked to move her new viv downstairs, and then have to move it again if she freaks out! :lol2:

She really is doing well mate, the new viv I am building for her is going to be mental! Not going to be the biggest obviously because of her back, but 4x2x4 with a 600x600x250 deep pond with full filtration system and a section the same size for the coco husk to try and keep humidity reasonable while I am not at home... Also managed to get my local DIY to cut some nice branches i got in half down the length so she has decent size branches to climb, i cant bear to see her struggling on silly little 2 inch branches that she barely fits on! these are about 4 inches across, so she should be ok. I have another one around a meter long and about 8 inches thick, but the guy at the DIY told me to do one when he saw how thick it is, but still trying to fine someone who can cut it for me, else I guess i will have to hire a chainsaw for the day! :whistling2:

Any idea where I can get my hands on a cheap ultrasonic fogger?? they only about 15 quid on ebay, but if i can save a fiver then why not?! rather than having the humidifier, I am going to use one of those on a timer to up the humidity for around 10 minutes every hour, luckily having such a big pond will enable me to that without having to top up daily! And I got really tired of doing daily water changes, so she is getting a full filtration system to suck the waste out of her pond and pump in cleaner water, hopefully this will allow me to reduce water changes to weekly, rather than daily!

Will post some pics once its complete, hopefully in the next couple of weeks, if I can pull my finger out and get it done!

by the way, I know I am a way from you, but once she is in the new enclosure I will obviously have her old one knocking about if you are interested? its far from perfect, but its a 4x2x4 at least!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

NicolasB said:


> Thank you pal, knew you would be swift to reply!
> 
> I get what you saying, and thats why i wanted to have them along the same wall, just cant be asked to move her new viv downstairs, and then have to move it again if she freaks out! :lol2:
> 
> She really is doing well mate, the new viv I am building for her is going to be mental! Not going to be the biggest obviously because of her back, but 4x2x4 with a 600x600x250 deep pond with full filtration system and a section the same size for the coco husk to try and keep humidity reasonable while I am not at home... Also managed to get my local DIY to cut some nice branches i got in half down the length so she has decent size branches to climb, i cant bear to see her struggling on silly little 2 inch branches that she barely fits on! these are about 4 inches across, so she should be ok. I have another one around a meter long and about 8 inches thick, but the guy at the DIY told me to do one when he saw how thick it is, but still trying to fine someone who can cut it for me, else I guess i will have to hire a chainsaw for the day! :whistling2:
> 
> Any idea where I can get my hands on a cheap ultrasonic fogger?? they only about 15 quid on ebay, but if i can save a fiver then why not?! rather than having the humidifier, I am going to use one of those on a timer to up the humidity for around 10 minutes every hour, luckily having such a big pond will enable me to that without having to top up daily! And I got really tired of doing daily water changes, so she is getting a full filtration system to suck the waste out of her pond and pump in cleaner water, hopefully this will allow me to reduce water changes to weekly, rather than daily!
> 
> Will post some pics once its complete, hopefully in the next couple of weeks, if I can pull my finger out and get it done!
> 
> by the way, I know I am a way from you, but once she is in the new enclosure I will obviously have her old one knocking about if you are interested? its far from perfect, but its a 4x2x4 at least!


Yeah I hear what your saying abou her back, I suppose imrpvising as best you can and safely for her is what has to be considerd.

No idea on a fogger mate, have you checked to see if their is a rep group on facebook or something near you selling anything?

I think the distance would be an iffy one because I rely on other people to do the driving, and the costs of travel + the right transport is a naff one for me especially with what I have just recently forked out for, every viv has had to be replaced twice this year already because of damp and being messed around with moving dates so that has set me back ALOT, I am sure you could get a few quid for it locally though and maybe treat your girl to something  but thanks for the offer, with some luck we wont have any unexpected arrivals, I still haven't even finished moving myself yet lol, time is money! and money is something I dont have at the minute lol.

I can't wait to see the pics! I bet she will appreciate it mate.:2thumb:


----------



## Tone

So my guy Monty's new viv is here, and it's so much bigger to the vivs I'm used to kitting out.

I'm quite daunted by the task. What do you guys use log wise and how to you secure them?

He has his favourite log which came to us along with him from the previous owners - I'd love to put this in the viv so he can climb up to the various shelves etc, but its a big heavy trunk and the last thing I want is for it to fall and break the glass or hurt him. It currently lies flat in his temp viv. 

I've just been staring at the big empty space now for a couple of days and I'm a bit lost :blush:


----------



## NicolasB

Tone said:


> So my guy Monty's new viv is here, and it's so much bigger to the vivs I'm used to kitting out.
> 
> I'm quite daunted by the task. What do you guys use log wise and how to you secure them?
> 
> He has his favourite log which came to us along with him from the previous owners - I'd love to put this in the viv so he can climb up to the various shelves etc, but its a big heavy trunk and the last thing I want is for it to fall and break the glass or hurt him. It currently lies flat in his temp viv.
> 
> I've just been staring at the big empty space now for a couple of days and I'm a bit lost :blush:


Congrats! :2thumb:

Think we all know that awkward feeling when you have an big empty viv in front of you and dont know where to begin! :lol2:

Not sure if you read my post at the top of the page, but i managed to get some nice branches from some nice council lads that were chopping trees down, and yes I was very surprised they were so helpful and gave them to me!

If the log is not too big, you could try take it to one of your local DIY stores and ask nicely if they could cut it along the length for you? halves the weight and you end up with 2 instead of one? it would need to be a pretty straight log for them to cut it though...

Securing them is always a tricky one, I generally screw them into the shelves, or screw them together to secure them, so far so good...

I have a 1 meter long 8 - 10 inch thick log sitting in my garden which I am trying to get cut in half as well, tried my local Saw Mill and waiting for them to come back to me, but short of hiring a chain saw for a day, i think it may end up going to waste! :bash:

I am in the process of finishing off a new viv for Rusty, but im sure by the time I am finished, showing you pics will be of no help! :lol2:


----------



## Tone

NicolasB said:


> Congrats! :2thumb:
> 
> Think we all know that awkward feeling when you have an big empty viv in front of you and dont know where to begin! :lol2:
> 
> Not sure if you read my post at the top of the page, but i managed to get some nice branches from some nice council lads that were chopping trees down, and yes I was very surprised they were so helpful and gave them to me!
> 
> If the log is not too big, you could try take it to one of your local DIY stores and ask nicely if they could cut it along the length for you? halves the weight and you end up with 2 instead of one? it would need to be a pretty straight log for them to cut it though...
> 
> Securing them is always a tricky one, I generally screw them into the shelves, or screw them together to secure them, so far so good...
> 
> I have a 1 meter long 8 - 10 inch thick log sitting in my garden which I am trying to get cut in half as well, tried my local Saw Mill and waiting for them to come back to me, but short of hiring a chain saw for a day, i think it may end up going to waste! :bash:
> 
> I am in the process of finishing off a new viv for Rusty, but im sure by the time I am finished, showing you pics will be of no help! :lol2:


It's a big old log, it's about 4 foot long and very chunky...not sure how impressed Monty would be with his life-long favourite log getting chopped up...may save it for when he is out and about and can climb up on it and watch the world go by out the window.

With regards to trees, are there any non-safe ones not to use? I live near lots of woods which have had trees cut down resently.

This is what I'm just staring at, at the moment



















One shelve up, the other will go up once I've figured it all out.


----------



## NicolasB

Tone said:


> It's a big old log, it's about 4 foot long and very chunky...not sure how impressed Monty would be with his life-long favourite log getting chopped up...may save it for when he is out and about and can climb up on it and watch the world go by out the window.
> 
> With regards to trees, are there any non-safe ones not to use? I live near lots of woods which have had trees cut down resently.


Well he doesnt climb on the under side of his log, so if you cut it in half along the length he will probably be none the wiser! :whistling2:

Opinion on this varies, I dont know of anything other than pine that can be harmful. Pine lets off toxic fumes when heated, so I would advise against it.

Generally, I soak any branches in a good strong bleach mixture for a few hours, then rinse thoroughly a few times with boiling water and leave them to dry out for a few days. 10 years keeping reps, so far, not one problem...

If I am wrong, I hope someone will point it out for future reference...


----------



## Tone

NicolasB said:


> Well he doesnt climb on the under side of his log, so if you cut it in half along the length he will probably be none the wiser! :whistling2:
> 
> Opinion on this varies, I dont know of anything other than pine that can be harmful. Pine lets off toxic fumes when heated, so I would advise against it.
> 
> Generally, I soak any branches in a good strong bleach mixture for a few hours, then rinse thoroughly a few times with boiling water and leave them to dry out for a few days. 10 years keeping reps, so far, not one problem...
> 
> If I am wrong, I hope someone will point it out for future reference...


 
Brilliant, that helps alot - my boss also has a few trees he is cutting down, so may pinch a few of the bigger branches.


----------



## NicolasB

Tone said:


> Brilliant, that helps alot - my boss also has a few trees he is cutting down, so may pinch a few of the bigger branches.


Looks awesome! cant wait to see if finished...

I wish Rusty could go in such a big viv! I have the space, but with her MBD I cant risk having her 6 foot up and falling, so her new viv is a 4x2x4, should be finished in a couple of weeks (If I pull my finger out and get it done!)

Good luck!


----------



## Tone

NicolasB said:


> Looks awesome! cant wait to see if finished...
> 
> I wish Rusty could go in such a big viv! I have the space, but with her MBD I cant risk having her 6 foot up and falling, so her new viv is a 4x2x4, should be finished in a couple of weeks (If I pull my finger out and get it done!)
> 
> Good luck!


 
Thanks - me neither :lol2:

Have to move it yet as the viv guy put it on the wrong side of the room...will have to go and recruit some men to move it for me.

Will be going shopping for some bits and bobs for it this weekend, so hopefully would have made a good dent in it and he can move in!

You'll need to put up some pics of yours...and of course of Rusty!


----------



## NicolasB

Tone said:


> Thanks - me neither :lol2:
> 
> Have to move it yet as the viv guy put it on the wrong side of the room...will have to go and recruit some men to move it for me.
> 
> Will be going shopping for some bits and bobs for it this weekend, so hopefully would have made a good dent in it and he can move in!
> 
> You'll need to put up some pics of yours...and of course of Rusty!


Here is a thread I started for Rusty, she is looking a LOT better now though - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/767185-rusty-red-rescue-pic-heavy.html

But once the new viv is up and running I will defo put pics up. I have built many vivs in my time, but this one is certainly going to very near the top of my favorites, despite not being the biggest I have done!

Good luck on the shopping, hope it doesnt break the bank! :lol2:


----------



## mellee70

*The taming of Fred.*

As some of you know Fred came to me at the end of August. Since then I've been spending a few hours every day just talking, singing (very badly but he doesn't seem to mind) anything just so he got used to me. Well, this morning, for the first time ever, he/she took food from my hand and eat it with my hand still in close proximity. I know it doesn't sound like much but for me and Fred it's a massive step forward. So thanks to all the people that gave me invaluable advice on how to go about the taming process. There's still a long way to go but we're getting there.


----------



## Tone

NicolasB said:


> Here is a thread I started for Rusty, she is looking a LOT better now though - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/767185-rusty-red-rescue-pic-heavy.html
> 
> But once the new viv is up and running I will defo put pics up. I have built many vivs in my time, but this one is certainly going to very near the top of my favorites, despite not being the biggest I have done!
> 
> 
> She is lovely, really pretty face! :flrt:
> Good luck on the shopping, hope it doesnt break the bank! :lol2:


All my lizards shopping breaks the bank...but they're so worth it!


----------



## Tone

mellee70 said:


> As some of you know Fred came to me at the end of August. Since then I've been spending a few hours every day just talking, singing (very badly but he doesn't seem to mind) anything just so he got used to me. Well, this morning, for the first time ever, he/she took food from my hand and eat it with my hand still in close proximity. I know it doesn't sound like much but for me and Fred it's a massive step forward. So thanks to all the people that gave me invaluable advice on how to go about the taming process. There's still a long way to go but we're getting there.


Any step no matter how small they may seem are great! Bet you were grinning from ear to ear!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Just because it hasn't been posted in a while.
The Iguana Song - YouTube :no1:


----------



## Bexzini

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Just because it hasn't been posted in a while.
> The Iguana Song - YouTube :no1:


YAA cos its not on this thread 10 gazillion times lmaoo


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> YAA cos its not on this thread 10 gazillion times lmaoo


:blush:


----------



## scotty667

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Just because it hasn't been posted in a while.
> The Iguana Song - YouTube :no1:


LMFAO i've never heard that song and yet it brought me here The Green Anaconda Song - YouTube LOL.


----------



## Tone

Having a nightmare setting up my new viv. Trying to find something for my guy to climb to his first shelf from the floor. It's about 3/3.5 feet high and everything I attach just doesn't look secure.

Any suggestions/links - Like the idea of branches but not sure how to secure them to the viv, I've drilled so many holes in the floor already trying.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

scotty667 said:


> LMFAO i've never heard that song and yet it brought me here The Green Anaconda Song - YouTube LOL.


LOL, it is awesome isn't it lol.



Tone said:


> Having a nightmare setting up my new viv. Trying to find something for my guy to climb to his first shelf from the floor. It's about 3/3.5 feet high and everything I attach just doesn't look secure.
> 
> Any suggestions/links - Like the idea of branches but not sure how to secure them to the viv, I've drilled so many holes in the floor already trying.


Mate I screw things into place, something that wedges against the wood, or agains't other objects in the enclosure, this is probibly one of the "harder" things to do for iguana keepers sorting enclosures, with them being quite tall and big, it takes a suprising amount of effort to kit them out safely, unlike a gecko tank where you just throw this and that in lol., I just raid the council forests find nice long big thick branches, wedge them in and screw them in from the sides, for branches to actually sit in place to actually climb to the top, I place them in diagonally and rest them agains't things like th water tray, and the sides.

I learn't a while ago too to not underestimate an iguana when climbing, with moving I didn't secure a branch back in place, she sliped, 6ft onto solid tile floor after removing the substrate with a great big heavy branch come down on top of her too, she has since recoverd and was given some metacam for pain relief, just heed a warning, double check everything! iguanas are heavy lizards, nicnet actually gave me an idea to screw the branches in at the bottom too, which I may yet actually still do when I get the vivs sorted properly again, just at the minute everything is havoc!

Rope will also help, many keepers use it to bind things together and make it more secure? but your increasing risks of claws getting stuck that way, although I can't say ive ever had it happen.


----------



## Tone

Salazare Slytherin said:


> LOL, it is awesome isn't it lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Mate I screw things into place, something that wedges against the wood, or agains't other objects in the enclosure, this is probibly one of the "harder" things to do for iguana keepers sorting enclosures, with them being quite tall and big, it takes a suprising amount of effort to kit them out safely, unlike a gecko tank where you just throw this and that in lol., I just raid the council forests find nice long big thick branches, wedge them in and screw them in from the sides, for branches to actually sit in place to actually climb to the top, I place them in diagonally and rest them agains't things like th water tray, and the sides.
> 
> I learn't a while ago too to not underestimate an iguana when climbing, with moving I didn't secure a branch back in place, she sliped, 6ft onto solid tile floor after removing the substrate with a great big heavy branch come down on top of her too, she has since recoverd and was given some metacam for pain relief, just heed a warning, double check everything! iguanas are heavy lizards, nicnet actually gave me an idea to screw the branches in at the bottom too, which I may yet actually still do when I get the vivs sorted properly again, just at the minute everything is havoc!
> 
> Rope will also help, many keepers use it to bind things together and make it more secure? but your increasing risks of claws getting stuck that way, although I can't say ive ever had it happen.


 
I'm really having a nightmare with it all...I got some of those bamboo fence thingys - look kinda like a bridge - they are just too steep on the way down....I think the branch thing is the way forward. I feel so useless and don't want to give in and ask a bloke for help and look like a feeble woman...I must have looked like one yesterday just sitting in the viv with all this wood and screws around me though :lol2: pitiful site!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Tone said:


> I'm really having a nightmare with it all...I got some of those bamboo fence thingys - look kinda like a bridge - they are just too steep on the way down....I think the branch thing is the way forward. I feel so useless and don't want to give in and ask a bloke for help and look like a feeble woman...I must have looked like one yesterday just sitting in the viv with all this wood and screws around me though :lol2: pitiful site!



I was very lucky to find a rectangular branch, exactly the size I needed in [email protected] it was only about £5 and screwed it in at the sides, but acts as a shelf but more natural, I just put some bamboo across that for appeal on top, so far so good, she hasn't had any traped claws or anything, the big issue with those are, well with mine is that food tends to find its way inbetween so I have to give it one heck of a scrub down every few days otherwise it attracts the fruit flies :devil:

Using them as a bridge, meh! they never work out that way lol.

Not sure if they sell them at this time of year, but if your using a shelf, using bamboo fencing and sticking it in place, with a lovely soft area like a cusion, your iguana will love it!


----------



## andy140365

when i was kitting mine out i rang a local lumber jack and he was chopping a silver birch down that weekend i bought the whole tree £25 delivered i asked him to cut it into 8ft pieces and to save any nice bends or curves worked well for me looks natural and spike loves it








just make sure its all nice and secure as stated before you can use smaller pieces of same tree to secure it all


----------



## Tone

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I was very lucky to find a rectangular branch, exactly the size I needed in [email protected] it was only about £5 and screwed it in at the sides, but acts as a shelf but more natural, I just put some bamboo across that for appeal on top, so far so good, she hasn't had any traped claws or anything, the big issue with those are, well with mine is that food tends to find its way inbetween so I have to give it one heck of a scrub down every few days otherwise it attracts the fruit flies :devil:
> 
> Using them as a bridge, meh! they never work out that way lol.
> 
> Not sure if they sell them at this time of year, but if your using a shelf, using bamboo fencing and sticking it in place, with a lovely soft area like a cusion, your iguana will love it!


The thing is I designed and had the viv built with two shelves put in, one for food and the other opposite for a basking area, has turned into a real headache! My boss said he will have a look for some branches on his land as he is always having trees cut down, will then have to have a think about securing them like you said. 

I have a cushion for him already lol, my otherhalf thought I was mad getting him one. 


Sorry to sound dumb, but you do mean just buying some long screws and putting them straight through the branches into the viv?


----------



## scotty667

Salazare Slytherin said:


> LOL, it is awesome isn't it lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Mate I screw things into place, something that wedges against the wood, or agains't other objects in the enclosure, this is probibly one of the "harder" things to do for iguana keepers sorting enclosures, with them being quite tall and big, it takes a suprising amount of effort to kit them out safely, unlike a gecko tank where you just throw this and that in lol., I just raid the council forests find nice long big thick branches, wedge them in and screw them in from the sides, for branches to actually sit in place to actually climb to the top, I place them in diagonally and rest them agains't things like th water tray, and the sides.
> 
> I learn't a while ago too to not underestimate an iguana when climbing, with moving I didn't secure a branch back in place, she sliped, 6ft onto solid tile floor after removing the substrate with a great big heavy branch come down on top of her too, she has since recoverd and was given some metacam for pain relief, just heed a warning, double check everything! iguanas are heavy lizards, nicnet actually gave me an idea to screw the branches in at the bottom too, which I may yet actually still do when I get the vivs sorted properly again, just at the minute everything is havoc!
> 
> Rope will also help, many keepers use it to bind things together and make it more secure? but your increasing risks of claws getting stuck that way, although I can't say ive ever had it happen.


Haha the amount of people i've shared with they hate it lol.


----------



## Tone

andy140365 said:


> when i was kitting mine out i rang a local lumber jack and he was chopping a silver birch down that weekend i bought the whole tree £25 delivered i asked him to cut it into 8ft pieces and to save any nice bends or curves worked well for me looks natural and spike loves it
> image
> just make sure its all nice and secure as stated before you can use smaller pieces of same tree to secure it all


That looks great, I need something like that.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Tone said:


> The thing is I designed and had the viv built with two shelves put in, one for food and the other opposite for a basking area, has turned into a real headache! My boss said he will have a look for some branches on his land as he is always having trees cut down, will then have to have a think about securing them like you said.
> 
> I have a cushion for him already lol, my otherhalf thought I was mad getting him one.
> 
> 
> Sorry to sound dumb, but you do mean just buying some long screws and putting them straight through the branches into the viv?


I mean, wedging the branches into the viv itself a 4ft branch should fit nicely along a 4ft viv for exmaple, the sides should compact it, and screwing them in place from outside the viv for more security so it goes into the branch to keep them steady if that makes any sense to you?  


If you do it from in the viv (which I am not sure how that would work, you would have a screw point sticking out the sides of your viv lol.: victory:
If you mean placing them diagonal for the iggy to climb up, then that probibly isn't needed 


scotty667 said:


> Haha the amount of people i've shared with they hate it lol.


Awwww  they just haven't listend to it enough


----------



## Tone

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I mean, wedging the branches into the viv itself a 4ft branch should fit nicely along a 4ft viv for exmaple, the sides should compact it, and screwing them in place from outside the viv so it goes into the branch to keep them steady if that makes any sense to you?
> 
> 
> If you do it from in the viv (which I am not sure how that would work, you would have a screw point sticking out the sides of your viv lol.: victory:
> 
> 
> Awwww  they just haven't listend to it enough


Yep makes perfect sense, was having a dumb moment. 

Thanks for all your help, will have round 2 with the viv this weekend.


----------



## scotty667

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I mean, wedging the branches into the viv itself a 4ft branch should fit nicely along a 4ft viv for exmaple, the sides should compact it, and screwing them in place from outside the viv for more security so it goes into the branch to keep them steady if that makes any sense to you?
> 
> 
> If you do it from in the viv (which I am not sure how that would work, you would have a screw point sticking out the sides of your viv lol.: victory:
> If you mean placing them diagonal for the iggy to climb up, then that probibly isn't needed
> 
> 
> Awwww  they just haven't listend to it enough


Exactly what i said lol.


----------



## andy140365

Tone said:


> That looks great, I need something like that.


cheers its changed somewhat now no longer as the big shelf at the bottom just the silver birch branches,it was a nightmare to keep the shelf clean also humidity got the better of it ,easy enough to do and looks way more natural and pleasing on the eye


----------



## Tone

Very happy this evening, I've finally got Monty into his new home and it's lovely watching exploring all the levels. Thanks for all the help and advise, got there in the end. Mind you I stated at 12 and have just sat down (well after watching him for about an hour), I'm knackered! 

Will put some pics up when I get on the pc.


----------



## White-Dragon

Completely off-topic but thought you might enjoy.
(We are now referring to our little monster as 'she' due to small jowels, a very oval-shaped tail and persistent green colouring)
*Iguanas come with in-built smoke detectors: iggy stopped eating her dinner and STARED at the kitchen, starting to hunker down on her beanbag. Seb tried to block her view with a hand, she just popped her head over it. There was steam rising from boiling potatoes. She wouldnt settle back down and eat her dinner until i took her over to the 'fire' (which she tried desperately to get away from) and showed her that it was in fact, boiling potato water. After that she ate fine.*


----------



## philipniceguy

hello iggy keepers I thought I would post here to show I got 4 rhino iggys for sale

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/918482-4-x-rhino-iguanas-cyclura.html


----------



## Tone

philipniceguy said:


> hello iggy keepers I thought I would post here to show I got 4 rhino iggys for sale
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/918482-4-x-rhino-iguanas-cyclura.html


:flrt: I want..........but can't have :sad:


----------



## Tone

So my boss has very kindly given me a bag full of turnip tops for my igy. He wants to know if there are any other kinds of 'tops' they can have?

I wasn't really sure, he asked about swede, anyone know?


----------



## BUMP2010

*Re: Iguana food*



Tone said:


> So my boss has very kindly given me a bag full of turnip tops for my igy. He wants to know if there are any other kinds of 'tops' they can have?
> 
> I wasn't really sure, he asked about swede, anyone know?



Carrot tops are also good as part of a varied diet.


----------



## Tone

BUMP2010 said:


> Carrot tops are also good as part of a varied diet.


 
Thanks will ask for some of them as well.

Always nice getting free stuff for the lizards


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Tone said:


> So my boss has very kindly given me a bag full of turnip tops for my igy. He wants to know if there are any other kinds of 'tops' they can have?
> 
> I wasn't really sure, he asked about swede, anyone know?



Raddish tops (I actually feed that as a staple) it is a very good source of calcium and other nutrition, Interestinly enough, here in the UK, I use it as an imprivisation for turnip tops. 
Swede tops are absaloutely fine too.


----------



## Tone

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Raddish tops (I actually feed that as a staple) it is a very good source of calcium and other nutrition, Interestinly enough, here in the UK, I use it as an imprivisation for turnip tops.
> Swede tops are absaloutely fine too.


Thanks again, will get him to bring some in.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Tone said:


> Thanks again, will get him to bring some in.


Other things which are edible if you can locate them (or your boss can) are squash tops, cauliflower leaves (as a one off thing) broccoli leaves to moderate in from time to time.

I read once that parsnip tops are edible but apparantly it can cause a bad reaction on our skin if you touch it? I have no idea how true that is but it might be worth investigating or thinking about.

I am pretty sure most leaves grown on root veggys are fine for them to eat, just alot of them carry more nutritional antagonists than others so their usefulness should be limited if fed at all if that makes sense? there are a few that are dangerous so it is always worth double checking, like tomato leaves, pretty sure I read that they are bad, rhubarb that kinda thing  

Good luck! thats gonna be one fat iggy, mate if you can get turnip greens your rolling in it! : victory:


----------



## Tone

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Other things which are edible if you can locate them (or your boss can) are squash tops, cauliflower leaves (as a one off thing) broccoli leaves to moderate in from time to time.
> 
> I read once that parsnip tops are edible but apparantly it can cause a bad reaction on our skin if you touch it? I have no idea how true that is but it might be worth investigating or thinking about.
> 
> I am pretty sure most leaves grown on root veggys are fine for them to eat, just alot of them carry more nutritional antagonists than others so their usefulness should be limited if fed at all if that makes sense? there are a few that are dangerous so it is always worth double checking, like tomato leaves, pretty sure I read that they are bad.
> 
> Good luck! thats gonna be one fat iggy, mate if you can get turnip greens your rolling in it! : victory:


Well I have a full carrier bag full of them at the moment, don't think he has ever had them before so looking forward to trying him on them.

Will be looking into growing some flowers in my veg patch next season for him, so currently looking up some edible flowers that he will enjoy, and also to brighten up his dinner (always like to make it as colourful as poss)

I was also meant to ask about celery leaves, I don't give him celery but the leaves are quite tasty and I use them, can't seem to find anywhere to suggest if he can have them or not.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Tone said:


> Well I have a full carrier bag full of them at the moment, don't think he has ever had them before so looking forward to trying him on them.
> 
> Will be looking into growing some flowers in my veg patch next season for him, so currently looking up some edible flowers that he will enjoy, and also to brighten up his dinner (always like to make it as colourful as poss)
> 
> I was also meant to ask about celery leaves, I don't give him celery but the leaves are quite tasty and I use them, can't seem to find anywhere to suggest if he can have them or not.


I have fed celery leaves about twice in the last year and a bit! just because they were there in the house at the time, but no other reason than that. My roaches, land snails and millipedes seem to like it too with no ill effects. For a quid, id rather just buy an extra pack of watercress or spring greens LOL.


----------



## Tone

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I have fed celery leaves about twice in the last year and a bit! just because they were there in the house at the time, but no other reason than that. My roaches, land snails and millipedes seem to like it too with no ill effects. For a quid, id rather just buy an extra pack of watercress or spring greens LOL.


I get them free too...quite handy having a boss with a 2 acre allotment, he grows all sorts. 

But will just use them myself if there is no benefit to him having them.


----------



## Tone

I am going to ask a bit of a silly question now though :blush:

When I go in to see my igy, I give him a little rub by his upper shoulder and he closes his eyes and kinda leans into my hand.

Is this a defensive thing or could it be that he is enjoying it, he raises his head slightly also.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Tone said:


> I am going to ask a bit of a silly question now though :blush:
> 
> When I go in to see my igy, I give him a little rub by his upper shoulder and he closes his eyes and kinda leans into my hand.
> 
> Is this a defensive thing or could it be that he is enjoying it, he raises his head slightly also.











I am of mixed feelings on this particular behavior, it coudl mean a number of things, we as humans tend to anathromorphise reptiles alot, as long as I am not getting bitten with my hand that close, I like to tell myself it is positve.


----------



## TheDoctorsTardis

Whats the growth rate of these fine animals? (My apologies if i'm butting in of a conversation)


----------



## Tone

Salazare Slytherin said:


> image
> I am of mixed feelings on this particular behavior, it coudl mean a number of things, we as humans tend to anathromorphise reptiles alot, as long as I am not getting bitten with my hand that close, I like to tell myself it is positve.


I'm like that, I like to feel like he is enjoying it, but I also don't want to stress him out if he isn't.

I'm still getting to know him, and it can get quite worrying with a lizard that size sometimes as they are unpreditable....so far he has only shown a defensive side once and that is when someone was walking behind him, he gave a little tail whip but calmed down once he saw them.


----------



## Tone

Princess Naja said:


> Whats the growth rate of these fine animals? (My apologies if i'm butting in of a conversation)


 
:lol2: no, you're not butting in at all...I feel like I hog this thread with all my questions.

I'm not actually sure, I got mine as an adult - but I'm sure you'll get answered shortly.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Princess Naja said:


> Whats the growth rate of these fine animals? (My apologies if i'm butting in of a conversation)


Depends on your diet and UV source I expect, there is alot of varibles, you can check out some growth charts, but again, it isn't a garuntee, interestingly this was being discussed on another forum this morning lol, all iggys grow at differing rates, just prepare to have a monster in around 4 years time. : victory:


----------



## mellee70

*Bath time*

I need to get Fred into the bath asap as he has some bits of shed that are proving difficult to shift. The problem is he won't let me pick him up yet, as some of you know I've only just got him to take food of me. I could put a larger bowl of water in the viv and shoo him into it but I'd rather not do that. I'd prefer to get him in to the bath so he can have a proper swim and we can have some 1 on 1 bonding time, as well as shift the stuck shed. I don't know if this would be appropriate so I'm asking, would it be ok to put him in the bath first thing in the morning when he's still a bit drowsy?, as this is the only time of day that I can catch him without him getting very upset. Also I have a bath thermometer, what temp should the water be?
Thanks


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

mellee70 said:


> I need to get Fred into the bath asap as he has some bits of shed that are proving difficult to shift. The problem is he won't let me pick him up yet, as some of you know I've only just got him to take food of me. I could put a larger bowl of water in the viv and shoo him into it but I'd rather not do that. I'd prefer to get him in to the bath so he can have a proper swim and we can have some 1 on 1 bonding time, as well as shift the stuck shed. I don't know if this would be appropriate so I'm asking, would it be ok to put him in the bath first thing in the morning when he's still a bit drowsy?, as this is the only time of day that I can catch him without him getting very upset. Also I have a bath thermometer, what temp should the water be?
> Thanks


Fine to bathe, and luke warm water.
He might skits out in the bath, so just a prewarning, lol.

Right im off for food.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Tone said:


> I'm like that, I like to feel like he is enjoying it, but I also don't want to stress him out if he isn't.
> 
> I'm still getting to know him, and it can get quite worrying with a lizard that size sometimes as they are unpreditable....so far he has only shown a defensive side once and that is when someone was walking behind him, he gave a little tail whip but calmed down once he saw them.


If my female did not like my hand beingnear her, she would let me know about it, she still does some days. lol, which is my only reason I look at it as positive, but I still have question marks and am very skeptical.


----------



## TheDoctorsTardis

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Depends on your diet and UV source I expect, there is alot of varibles, you can check out some growth charts, but again, it isn't a garuntee, interestingly this was being discussed on another forum this morning lol, all iggys grow at differing rates, just prepare to have a monster in around 4 years time. : victory:


 
So four years... thats not bad. Mmmm looking to get myself one for xmas.. i'm obviously not in a rush to have a full grown monster in a short space of time so i'll look at getting a baby.


----------



## Tone

Princess Naja said:


> So four years... thats not bad. Mmmm looking to get myself one for xmas.. i'm obviously not in a rush to have a full grown monster in a short space of time so i'll look at getting a baby.


 
You will end up with a monster though, my guy is huge so he needs a huge viv...make sure you have space for one of those eventually. There are so many adult iguanas out there as so many people underestimate the size they get to.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Tone said:


> You will end up with a monster though, my guy is huge so he needs a huge viv...make sure you have space for one of those eventually. There are so many adult iguanas out there as so many people underestimate the size they get to.


This^^ I actually don't think the actual size of them is the problem people have, but the actual temperments of them, as we were discussing the typical anathromorphising of people, misreading them (oh it bobbed at me and then bit me, the evil thing tricked me attitude, when in truth, it was all the keepers fault in the first place, some keepers reading this might laugh at the above, but it honestly does happen, if the animal doesn't meet an exacting tame puppy standard, they don't want to know.

saying that, in recent years, more and more people have began to resarch their needs, and less and less appear around in rescues, I just don't personally like the idea of animals being xmas presents, every single year come febuary-march the classifieds are streaming with unwanted animals that they got for xmas, just my opinion, they are living animals, not presents.


----------



## scotty667

*SIGH* Everytime this thread come up i get all excited about iggys and then realize i still don't own one  i think next year if all goes well maybe i could take the plung into a nice juvi :/ decision decisions what size would be best i have a little space in my room which fits a 4 foot long vivarium in perfect so would a 8 high 4 wide be big enough not sure at how deep though ?.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

I actually hate animals being given or bought just because it is xmas.
It happens every single year! In my opinon I actually wish pet shops wouldn't sell animals throughout this month, it would save everyone alot of heartache, and the animals alot of stress, and neglect, many rescues absaloutely refuse to rehome animals throughout decemeber.

Just how I feel about it. 
One pet shop I was in the other day had a sign up saying xmas water dragons in now.:bash:

One advert I seen in febuary last year, someoen got a puppy for xmas, and then all of a sudden didn't want it because it crapped on his new carpet? seriously?

Animals are living creatures, not materialistic possesions.


----------



## Tone

Salazare Slytherin said:


> This^^ I actually don't think the actual size of them is the problem people have, but the actual temperments of them, as we were discussing the typical anathromorphising of people, misreading them (oh it bobbed at me and then bit me, the evil thing tricked me attitude, when in truth, it was all the keepers fault in the first place, some keepers reading this might laugh at the above, but it honestly does happen, if the animal doesn't meet an exacting tame puppy standard, they don't want to know.
> 
> saying that, in recent years, more and more people have began to resarch their needs, and less and less appear around in rescues, I just don't personally like the idea of animals being xmas presents, every single year come febuary-march the classifieds are streaming with unwanted animals that they got for xmas, just my opinion, they are living animals, not presents.


I was going to add in about something that size could also potentially hate you and just how much harm they can cause...but then I got distracted at work and pressed send. :bash:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Tone said:


> I was going to add in about something that size could also potentially hate you and just how much harm they can cause...but then I got distracted at work and pressed send. :bash:


dude your spot on either way, I usually rant about this every year in general. lol
anyways im gonna go to bed, im so full of cold its freezing and im absaloutely ill today, this month is filled with darkness, cold and wet weather, darkness, illness flying all over the place and i'm supposed to be merry just because it's xmas, pffft. Curling up in a ball sounds much more appealing to me.


----------



## Tone

Salazare Slytherin said:


> dude your spot on either way, I usually rant about this every year in general. lol
> anyways im gonna go to bed, im so full of cold its freezing and im absaloutely ill today, this month is filled with darkness, cold and wet weather, darkness, illness flying all over the place and i'm supposed to be merry just because it's xmas, pffft. Curling up in a ball sounds much more appealing to me.



Was going to like your post but them realised that I would be liking the fact you're ill.

Feel better soon!


----------



## jarcat

Meet Diamond, our Blue Iggy <3











and her room for a house!!


----------



## scotty667

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I actually hate animals being given or bought just because it is xmas.
> It happens every single year! In my opinon I actually wish pet shops wouldn't sell animals throughout this month, it would save everyone alot of heartache, and the animals alot of stress, and neglect, many rescues absaloutely refuse to rehome animals throughout decemeber.
> 
> Just how I feel about it.
> One pet shop I was in the other day had a sign up saying xmas water dragons in now.:bash:
> 
> One advert I seen in febuary last year, someoen got a puppy for xmas, and then all of a sudden didn't want it because it crapped on his new carpet? seriously?
> 
> Animals are living creatures, not materialistic possesions.


Sal i hope you don't mean me because my post just above yours :/ if not can anyone answer my question .


----------



## mellee70

*Humidifiers*

I've got around £50-75 to spend so can anyone recommend a humidifier suitable for a 4ftx4ftx2ft enclosure. At present I have sphagnum moss and a large shallow water dish but they are only holding the humidity at around 40%. I can get it up round where it should be with 3-4 x a day spraying but that is very short lived and soon drops back down.
As a plus Fred is now taking food from my hand pretty much every day. He still has moody days from time to time but he's young and we still have a long way to go. He is having his first bath actually in the bathroom tomorrow so fingers crossed all goes well.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

scotty667 said:


> Sal i hope you don't mean me because my post just above yours :/ if not can anyone answer my question .


I was speaking in general, if it was aimed at you, I would have quoted you 
some things I have seen and herd I am not sterotyping just iguanas, but animals in general, but if the topic is brought up, as it was, I will happily share my thoughts on it, and I don't think they make good or suitible gifts, this tends to be where problems start, if you give someone a gift animal, on the day, your literally dumping a life responsibility on them, the to be keeper, has probibly not done any research at all! and thats where the problems seem to start : victory:

Just my opinion thats all.


----------



## BUMP2010

mellee70 said:


> I've got around £50-75 to spend so can anyone recommend a humidifier suitable for a 4ftx4ftx2ft enclosure. At present I have sphagnum moss and a large shallow water dish but they are only holding the humidity at around 40%. I can get it up round where it should be with 3-4 x a day spraying but that is very short lived and soon drops back down.
> As a plus Fred is now taking food from my hand pretty much every day. He still has moody days from time to time but he's young and we still have a long way to go. He is having his first bath actually in the bathroom tomorrow so fingers crossed all goes well.



Have a look at Argos you will get a good one there and have change:welcome:


----------



## scotty667

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I was speaking in general, if it was aimed at you, I would have quoted you
> some things I have seen and herd I am not sterotyping just iguanas, but animals in general, but if the topic is brought up, as it was, I will happily share my thoughts on it, and I don't think they make good or suitible gifts, this tends to be where problems start, if you give someone a gift animal, on the day, your literally dumping a life responsibility on them, the to be keeper, has probibly not done any research at all! and thats where the problems seem to start : victory:
> 
> Just my opinion thats all.


Phew i thought you meant me i didn't read the past posts that's all and yes i do agree with you if someone is bought an animal as a Christmas present and they didn't ask for it then they have that animal for the rest of it's life when they did not want it to begin with.

Also could anyone answer a question for me cause if all goes good for me next year (financially) i might possibly go for an iggy but need to do a load more research before i even begin to think about it would a 6-8 high 4 length and a 3-4 foot depth enclosure be suitable for an adult iggy or not?.


----------



## White-Dragon

Salazare Slytherin said:


> anyways im gonna go to bed, im so full of cold its freezing and im absaloutely ill today, this month is filled with darkness, cold and wet weather, darkness, illness flying all over the place and i'm supposed to be merry just because it's xmas, pffft. Curling up in a ball sounds much more appealing to me.


Seems like everyone's getting ill at the same time. Both of us are down with a nasty cold and were just getting a little worried about our little baby. Can humans transmit infections to iguanas? I've tried searching online but all google cares about is what iguanas can transmit to humans. We're washing our hands before handling but still rather worried.

Shame iggy sneezing isnt symptomatic, that would be a nice easy symptom to spot!

ps. not terrible owners, just not too fond of the idea of dragging a perfectly healthy (DEFINITELY male - we saw hemipenes) iggy to the vet in the middle of winter.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

White-Dragon said:


> Seems like everyone's getting ill at the same time. Both of us are down with a nasty cold and were just getting a little worried about our little baby. Can humans transmit infections to iguanas? I've tried searching online but all google cares about is what iguanas can transmit to humans. We're washing our hands before handling but still rather worried.
> 
> Shame iggy sneezing isnt symptomatic, that would be a nice easy symptom to spot!
> 
> ps. not terrible owners, just not too fond of the idea of dragging a perfectly healthy (DEFINITELY male - we saw hemipenes) iggy to the vet in the middle of winter.



No idea tbh, don't think we can though, no other reason than a thread I read a while ago about the nonsense the APA are flinging around.


----------



## White-Dragon

Awesome, thanks Sal. btw, any chance of hemipenes prolapsing through simple pushing for poo or is it just a case of popping out to say hi is a normal thing.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

White-Dragon said:


> Awesome, thanks Sal. btw, any chance of hemipenes prolapsing through simple pushing for poo or is it just a case of popping out to say hi is a normal thing.


It is a tricky one, because males will display it for breeding seasons in some cases, especially when they are trying to mate with objects, when they poo I have on occasion seen them push it out, but it usually retreats quite quickly. 

Is he displaying it then retreating it? if so yes its fine 
If not, the sugar water towel trick should help.


----------



## 111mattin111

Thought I'd share few more pics lol 
Eating his grape up on the curtain pole









Hanging out with his mate billy the budgie 









Also what are these markings looking like male or female?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

111mattin111 said:


> Thought I'd share few more pics lol
> Eating his grape up on the curtain pole
> image
> 
> Hanging out with his mate billy the budgie
> image
> 
> Also what are these markings looking like male or female?
> image


Dude! hes looking freaking awesome, your doing a fab job. 
I am gonna say he is looking like a he, how old is he now do you know?


----------



## 111mattin111

Cheers dude I think he's coming up to around 2 or so


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

111mattin111 said:


> Cheers dude I think he's coming up to around 2 or so


Awesome, hes gonna be a biggun methinks  
Looks like you have the same curtains as me, this pic I think was took only a few days after you came round with the bulb actually lol, the date on the cam was a bit messed up (second hand lol)


----------



## White-Dragon

Salazare Slytherin said:


> If not, the sugar water towel trick should help.


The sugar water towel trick? We're seeing pink fleshy things poking out during poo push and then popping back in, doesn't seem like displaying, seems involuntary.

Also, previous post... what a lovely male iggy! Congrats.


----------



## 111mattin111

Lol yea similar ours haven't got the silver flower bits in, how's your 2 beauty's? 

Thanks white dragon


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

White-Dragon said:


> The sugar water towel trick? We're seeing pink fleshy things poking out during poo push and then popping back in, doesn't seem like displaying, seems involuntary.
> 
> Also, previous post... what a lovely male iggy! Congrats.


I don't think you have anything to worry about, 

but for future reference, if you have a reptile that has a prolapse and its been out for a period, the idea is (ontil you can get to a vet)to get it to shrink, and hopefully it will go back in itself, don't attempt to push it back in, it can make it worse keep it moist, don't let it dry out, pop the animal on a towel (soaked and drained in a sugar water soloution) you plonk it underneath the animal (under where they will bask alot) and usually that is enough to allow it to shrink and go back in where it belongs, I have done this with 2 reps now with good results with no after effects, admitedly not iggys though. 

Remember nothing substitutes a vet, this is more like a stepping stone thing to do there and then to help rather than an actual problem solve. 

I am suprised you haven't herd of it, its actually quite a common thing advised in those cases.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

111mattin111 said:


> Lol yea similar ours haven't got the silver flower bits in, how's your 2 beauty's?
> 
> Thanks white dragon


There good mate, Albus just recently done the big dominat thing on me and costing me a replacement in glass he charged right into it, the runner gave way and the glass just shatterd, breeding season fun eh?, :whistling2: but his appetite is good again, and I have to make him an appointment for another blood test in the new year to see how his kidneys are doing.

Mini, she is just as fat and green as ever mate lol, thanks for asking though.

Albus's spikes have actually started to stand up a little better themselves too, so I am hoping they will start to look a little better at least in time.


----------



## 111mattin111

Great stuff, 

Mine has a yeast infection at the min results came through so will be ringing the vets tomorrow and getting that treated, he's got great appetite still even with the yeast infection but will still treat it just to make sure he's in tip top condition

Also will be building the new viv over the next few days


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

111mattin111 said:


> Great stuff,
> 
> Mine has a yeast infection at the min results came through so will be ringing the vets tomorrow and getting that treated, he's got great appetite still even with the yeast infection but will still treat it just to make sure he's in tip top condition
> 
> Also will be building the new viv over the next few days


I hear alot about yeast infections in beardies, can't say I have dealt with it in iggys though, its usually easily treated with them though, so fingers crossed for him.

Sweet, sounds fun, I just recently bought one for Albus, and honestly mate you should have seen our faces when we got there, the seller failed to mention he was 20 floors up in a block of flats that was fun getting it down I nearly ended up just walking away from that monster! I couldn't be botherd building anything, just wanted something there and then  be sure to post some pics when you get a chance.: victory:


----------



## 111mattin111

Lol sounds fun at least you got it in the end

Yea ill post up some pics along the way


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

111mattin111 said:


> Lol sounds fun at least you got it in the end
> 
> Yea ill post up some pics along the way


Just lol... 
Yeah look forward to it mate.


----------



## White-Dragon

Tone said:


> I am going to ask a bit of a silly question now though :blush:
> 
> When I go in to see my igy, I give him a little rub by his upper shoulder and he closes his eyes and kinda leans into my hand.
> 
> Is this a defensive thing or could it be that he is enjoying it, he raises his head slightly also.


its a cuddly thing, because the skin there is very thin igs can feel stroking far better around that area. animals dont close their eyes when they are threatened, nor do igs push into stuff they dont like, they move away to whip/run 

mines so soppy its crazy, he now rolls off his log on occasion when he pushes onto me doing it


----------



## White-Dragon

Princess Naja said:


> Whats the growth rate of these fine animals? (My apologies if i'm butting in of a conversation)


its totally animal dependant, of course you wont put on 5 foot in one year, but to give you an example my ig is between 18 months to 2 years, and hes bigger then loads of 3-4 year old igs ive seen

be prepared that this could invade your home in 2-3 years if you get an ig 
Draggo bath - YouTube


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

White-Dragon said:


> its a cuddly thing, because the skin there is very thin igs can feel stroking far better around that area. animals dont close their eyes when they are threatened, nor do igs push into stuff they dont like, they move away to whip/run
> 
> mines so soppy its crazy, he now rolls off his log on occasion when he pushes onto me doing it


Just offering another side of the coin? 

That isn't strictly true, this could also be read as a competative display, to let the "thing that is just so happening to be there) let it know the iguanas streghnth, needless point in attempting to snatch it up for dinner, because this animal is going to fight back! iguanas like all reptiles are completely at the mercy of their surroundings, they are herbivores and therefore prey animals themselves, and energy conservors they won't always run away at the first sign of danger if the enviroment doesn't happen to permit it, unless a circumstance outweighs the benefit of loosing much needed energy in an attempt to escape, this is a pretty clever survival technique with reptiles this is pretty common even in captivity before the lights go on. The alpha males fight displays warrant a similar ritual over territorial threats by leaning into each other and test each others streghnth and they do close their eyes when attempting to ignore a possible danger in the hopes it will go away, but again, this isn't an uncommon behavior in the reptile world, some reptiles even go as far as to play dead! 

I have had it before where I have "seeminly" got very defensive big males iguanas into that position, and then all of a sudden they jerk come out of it and have attempted to bite me, so thats why I am pretty skeptical of it being any sign of an iggy showing affection, or "liking it" thats just how us as people will look at it because that is how our own minds think, either way, I personally still feel it is a positive thing for us as keepers to be able to interact with them like I have said they are capible of learning and have demonstrated un-natural behaviors in the past, providing we are aware of their complex behaviors and how they can change at just about any minute!

I am not saying I know the answer, I certainly would! but I am skeptical of this particular behavior. 
: victory:


----------



## White-Dragon

a healthy debate !!! 

i see your point of view and i can certainly see how both sides are possible 
(and if your ig is prone to bitting, skeptisism > cuddly)

it really depends on your individual pet, if ones always fighting for dominance, it could be a strength/willpower battle. on the other hand if you have an ig thats just plain soft, it could be happy


----------



## 111mattin111

When my iggy is out and if our budgie is out aswel if our budgie starts to get on iggys nerves he tends to close the eyes closest to our budgie I beleive this is a kinda if I can't see him he can't annoy me only then if budgie is persistent in try to get his attention he will the just kinda give a warning by either clawing, moving his head towards him quickly

So in turn I do believe that when there eyes are closed and leaning sometimes this is because there annoyed/trying to relax without any interference 

My igg at the min isn't really keen on just being stroked more prefers to just sit with you or on you


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

White-Dragon said:


> a healthy debate !!!
> 
> i see your point of view and i can certainly see how both sides are possible
> (and if your ig is prone to bitting, skeptisism > cuddly)
> 
> it really depends on your individual pet, if ones always fighting for dominance, it could be a strength/willpower battle. on the other hand if you have an ig thats just plain soft, it could be happy


Yup, it isn't nesscerily my (personal thoughts on it) I just like to be aware of the possibilities, and just throwing out another very real and possible explanation out their too.  I am of mixed thoughts on the behavior tbh. 

My iguanas sometimes come up and sit across my knee, but it has to be on their terms, I think the overall posture of the animal is a good indication of how it feels around you, tensed up, on it's hind legs, eyes closed, = not very comfy (although their are exceptions to that too, itchy bit of shed, warm hands etc etc) 

An iguana thats body is totally relaxed, with its legs relaxed, totally untensed is a pretty good indication of a comfortable iguana in my opinion.

He will come up and sit on my knee alot! but it has to be on his terms, once he does so, I can stroke him,rub his jowels etc, so I am confident he is cool with it. 









P.s I know he wasn't the bees knees in that pic, but I am proud of the progress he has made and he is piling on the weight.









and he gets fatter every day! :flrt: anywhos rambling on now...

Point being, the trust of a wild animal is the most sacred trust of all, and I am skeptical of that particular behavior still  I certainly think it still pays off to interact and condition them though.


----------



## White-Dragon

Salazare Slytherin said:


> He will come up and sit on my knee alot! but it has to be on his terms, once he does so, I can stroke him,rub his jowels etc, so I am confident he is cool with it.
> image
> 
> P.s I know he wasn't the bees knees in that pic, but I am proud of the progress he has made and he is piling on the weight.
> 
> image
> and he gets fatter every day! :flrt: anywhos rambling on now...
> 
> Point being, the trust of a wild animal is the most sacred trust of all, and I am skeptical of that particular behavior still  I certainly think it still pays off to interact and condition them though.


agreed, its totally situation dependant 

PS, the red is looking so much better now, im so glad too. poor guy


----------



## targonne

A picture of mine showing his colors and some attitude  
Mating seasson 2012 just starting, lets see what awaits us this year

Timeline Photos | Facebook


----------



## Tone

targonne said:


> A picture of mine showing his colors and some attitude
> Mating seasson 2012 just starting, lets see what awaits us this year
> 
> Timeline Photos | Facebook


What a gorgeous iguana - he looks very proud!


----------



## targonne

thank you


----------



## 111mattin111

Can't see it I'm not on Facebook lol


----------



## Tone

111mattin111 said:


> Can't see it I'm not on Facebook lol


 
You don't have to be signed in, you just click the link and it should open with the picture.


----------



## 111mattin111

Might be coz I'm using my phone but it's asking me to sign in,


----------



## spudfarrar

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Yup, it isn't nesscerily my (personal thoughts on it) I just like to be aware of the possibilities, and just throwing out another very real and possible explanation out their too.  I am of mixed thoughts on the behavior tbh.
> 
> My iguanas sometimes come up and sit across my knee, but it has to be on their terms, I think the overall posture of the animal is a good indication of how it feels around you, tensed up, on it's hind legs, eyes closed, = not very comfy (although their are exceptions to that too, itchy bit of shed, warm hands etc etc)
> 
> An iguana thats body is totally relaxed, with its legs relaxed, totally untensed is a pretty good indication of a comfortable iguana in my opinion.
> 
> He will come up and sit on my knee alot! but it has to be on his terms, once he does so, I can stroke him,rub his jowels etc, so I am confident he is cool with it.
> image
> 
> P.s I know he wasn't the bees knees in that pic, but I am proud of the progress he has made and he is piling on the weight.
> 
> image
> and he gets fatter every day! :flrt: anywhos rambling on now...
> 
> Point being, the trust of a wild animal is the most sacred trust of all, and I am skeptical of that particular behavior still  I certainly think it still pays off to interact and condition them though.


He's looking great you doing a realy good job with him well done mate


----------



## philipniceguy

here a few pics of my rhinos :flrt:


----------



## White-Dragon

targonne said:


> A picture of mine showing his colors and some attitude
> Mating seasson 2012 just starting, lets see what awaits us this year
> 
> Timeline Photos | Facebook


Wow, He's absolutely stunning! 
I'm all excited cause we just got our first seminal plug! Bit gross but a major step in his development. He's also bobbing like theres no tomorrow (but we did recently clean the glass so he may be seeing his own reflection) No orange colouring yet, will keep updating!

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/A-yVcgmCYAANRzf.jpg:large

Here he is!


----------



## targonne

We just introduced our baby green to her new terrarium.

She was the smallest iggy i have ever seen.

Let me know what you think  

Here is the vid, and if you like it please do subscribe to the channel and see her grow. lots more to come 

Baby Green Iguana Introduced to her new terrarium - YouTube

I am hoping to be able to get some Rhinos this year, either in expoterraria, or in Hamm. trying to find some CB if anyone knows of a breeder that goes to those shows let me know plz.


----------



## MartinMc

Nice. I remember when mine was that size.


----------



## winno

Been doing mods to the setups today Arnie the male fiji wasn't impressed look at the colour he went


----------



## targonne

God they are Gorgeous.


----------



## targonne

Over the weekend i finaly ended my baby igg setup, check it out 

Some pictures:

The idea:
GreenHorn Project's photos | Facebook

What it became

GreenHorn Project's photos | Facebook

And ofc Malys 

Malys | Facebook

And the introducing vid 

Baby Green Iguana Introduced to her new terrarium - YouTube

*Give it a like and Subscribe if you can.*


----------



## philipniceguy

some more of the rhinos coming out the borrows of which there is many entrance holes LOL


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Hey peeps, hope you all had a good xmas/.

I have just finished moving (hooray) finally got there in the end and albus has eventually been moved to perm quaters and he seems happier being able to be higher than me, today he came half way down climbed right up onto my arm for a fuss so I will promise to try and record that for you all when I find my camera amongs't these boxes.
.
The laptop I usually use, had drink spilt on it the other day and went bizzare :blush: yeah a drunk dixon is an ammusing thing to see, so I now have to use the onscreen keyboard lol, so if it takes a while for me to reply to friends or pms or whatever thats why.

But if I don't respond before then I hope you all have a good new year, ( will try and reply as soon as I can and di if you see this hun I have seen your pm and will reply as soon as I can, but for some reason tonight my pm box won't let me in? personally I can't wait to see the back of this year  

Hope you all have a good and drunken new year.: victory:


----------



## scrivy

philipniceguy said:


> some more of the rhinos coming out the borrows of which there is many entrance holes LOL
> 
> image
> image
> image


I want one so baddddddd!!!!!


----------



## spudfarrar

philipniceguy said:


> some more of the rhinos coming out the borrows of which there is many entrance holes LOL
> 
> image
> image
> :bash:n.jpg]image[/URL]


:bash:
These guys look fantastic wish i had the room


----------



## 111mattin111

Hey guys bit of a weird morning n just looking for some advice 
Came down to igg this morning took his food dish out and as he jumped out of the way I noticed this thick creamy white stuff hanging out of his bum

He then got abit skittish and this stuff came out but it also looked like his insides kinda buldged out aswell kinda of popped out and back in again did this twice,

I've noticed a kind of buldge at the top of his tail
This is the white stuff that came out








Sorry not a nice pic

He's still as active as ever, last night after lights went out I noticed him go and sit in his water bowl?
I've also noticed he seems abit more aggressive for the first time ever he bit me 

Any help would be great


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

111mattin111 said:


> Hey guys bit of a weird morning n just looking for some advice
> Came down to igg this morning took his food dish out and as he jumped out of the way I noticed this thick creamy white stuff hanging out of his bum
> 
> He then got abit skittish and this stuff came out but it also looked like his insides kinda buldged out aswell kinda of popped out and back in again did this twice,
> 
> I've noticed a kind of buldge at the top of his tail
> This is the white stuff that came out
> image
> Sorry not a nice pic
> 
> He's still as active as ever, last night after lights went out I noticed him go and sit in his water bowl?
> I've also noticed he seems abit more aggressive for the first time ever he bit me
> 
> Any help would be great


He's left you a pressie there is pleanty more where that came from too! :no1:
its normal mate, good sign of being in season, if his appetite slacks don't freak : victory:


----------



## 111mattin111

Ahhh cheers matey for some storage reason I thought it might of been but thought I'd ask anyway


----------



## targonne

here is a pic of mine in seasson as well, worse day so far, if you go to the previous pic you ll see what his nails did to my wrist when he decided he wanted to go to the ground...

Timeline Photos | Facebook

One of the best pics we ve took, give it a like if you can 

his hormones are going crazy, one moment he is a puppy, the next he is a monster of destruction.

We will see how he progresses, and i ll try to make a few videos of his displays


----------



## 111mattin111

Ahhh still can't see pics on Facebook for some reason


----------



## REPTILEDAN88

Recent ones of my Paddy here.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/831152-paddy-fiji-banded-iguana-2.html


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

targonne said:


> here is a pic of mine in seasson as well, worse day so far, if you go to the previous pic you ll see what his nails did to my wrist when he decided he wanted to go to the ground...
> 
> Timeline Photos | Facebook
> 
> One of the best pics we ve took, give it a like if you can
> 
> his hormones are going crazy, one moment he is a puppy, the next he is a monster of destruction.
> 
> We will see how he progresses, and i ll try to make a few videos of his displays


He is gorgeous mate 



111mattin111 said:


> Ahhh still can't see pics on Facebook for some reason


Get a fb account! lol :2thumb:


----------



## mispentyouth

Is it only males that take on a more orange colour . I have an iggy that shows all signs of being female although in the last month or so it has started to get alot more orange around its head and spines . It also has got alot more defensive / aggresive in that time ill try and get some pics


----------



## mispentyouth

a couple of head shots 
20121230_125905.jpg photo by mispentyouth | Photobucket


----------



## targonne

Hello, and Happy new year 

Can you put a picture of your iggs femoral pores?

she is still small so i m wondering if you sure its a female?


----------



## mispentyouth

the iggy in the photo is well over ft long and has very feint pours no sign of hemipenal bulges . My other iggy is about 6 inches or so smaller and is definatley a male he is starting to get jowels he has large waxy pours hemipenal bulges near his tail and his spines have just turned orange . he is also leaving sperm trails in his viv . My other igg the one in the picture shows all the defencive /aggresive behaviour of a male but all the physical signs of a female . These were housed together until around 6 months ago but they had a big fight and spent most of the morning fighting so i sepperated them . I kept the suspected female in the viv they shared and moved the male to a new viv . Since then the female has been very teritorial / defensive towards me and especialy my wife before this we could quite easliy reach in and stroke her and she would lean right into me while i was stroking her . Since i posted the pick of her ive done some searching on the web and found an article about dominant females can take on an orange colour . So my conclusion is that she is a dominantr female . since ive took the male out i think that she thinks she is the ruler of her viv her teritory where only she can be . she is still fairly calm when out of her viv but she charges at me and my wife when were changing water feeding etc . If anyone could shre there thoughts it would be great cheers and sorry for the longwinded post :blush:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

mispentyouth said:


> the iggy in the photo is well over ft long and has very feint pours no sign of hemipenal bulges . My other iggy is about 6 inches or so smaller and is definatley a male he is starting to get jowels he has large waxy pours hemipenal bulges near his tail and his spines have just turned orange . he is also leaving sperm trails in his viv . My other igg the one in the picture shows all the defencive /aggresive behaviour of a male but all the physical signs of a female . These were housed together until around 6 months ago but they had a big fight and spent most of the morning fighting so i sepperated them . I kept the suspected female in the viv they shared and moved the male to a new viv . Since then the female has been very teritorial / defensive towards me and especialy my wife before this we could quite easliy reach in and stroke her and she would lean right into me while i was stroking her . Since i posted the pick of her ive done some searching on the web and found an article about dominant females can take on an orange colour . So my conclusion is that she is a dominantr female . since ive took the male out i think that she thinks she is the ruler of her viv her teritory where only she can be . she is still fairly calm when out of her viv but she charges at me and my wife when were changing water feeding etc . If anyone could shre there thoughts it would be great cheers and sorry for the longwinded post :blush:


My female fooled me into thinking she was a he with oranges and head bobs. lol


----------



## mispentyouth

ive never seen any head bobbing as yet .


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

mispentyouth said:


> ive never seen any head bobbing as yet .


I only caught mine doing it 3 times : victory:


----------



## staka

Mine headbobs constantly! He's back at the vets tomorrow so that'll be more bobbing and whipping lol!


----------



## targonne

The teens years are always the worst, and teen crises of identity and power happen all the time, you have to try and make her understand that you and your wife are the boss. some posing on your side as well as some strong words followed with some stroking and a treat, although not easy in the beggining will make wonders in the end.

Cyan is now in full mating season, he wants nothing more then run around the house bobbing at everything and trying to attack everything that reflects his image, the other day i caught him trying to attack the tiles on the floor.

He doesn't or is not aggressive towards us, since his teen phase, but this year i m seeing a new behavior i did not see before. He is name trained, and when i call him he usually comes, these days when he comes out, he will come when i call until he understands i want to take him home. at that point he will posture at me, go sideways and start posing that he is going to whip me. 
At witch time i go on him, make him calm down by petting him, and if that fails i lift him up. he doesn't actually try to whip or bite, but if you let him get on with it, it might escalate.
Show her who's the boss, and she ll respect you for it. but keep in mind that iguanas, no matter how puppy tame during mating season, are not responsible for what their hormones make them do. and it is our jobs as parents to make sure they are safe, and do not cause them nor us any harm.


----------



## targonne

Being that Cyan is full on his mating Season, i tough i would share this video of it, so you can have an idea of what he goes trough.


Please do Like share and subscribe, and like always any feedback is appreciated.

Green Iguana Mating Season Part 2 - YouTube

On a second note, Cyan is not usually aggressive. he is very tame and sociable, And he is a big male with 5 Kg.


----------



## philipniceguy

Though I only have the one rhino iggy now In the short time I had all 4 I witnessed some head bobbing between them :2thumb: normally when I was moving


----------



## jarcat

There should be a new addition to our Iguanas soon, Just wondering if there are any Albino and Axanthic breeders in the UK. ? x


----------



## TheDoctorsTardis

*^*^*^Sorry to hijack^*^*^

When does the 'teen phase start' and when does it end? And how do you _some posing on your side ?_

_Many thanks_




targonne said:


> The teens years are always the worst, and teen crises of identity and power happen all the time, you have to try and make her understand that you and your wife are the boss. some posing on your side as well as some strong words followed with some stroking and a treat, although not easy in the beggining will make wonders in the end.


----------



## Monkeymad

Yay, after a long long wait I can finally join this thread. I now am the proud owner of a CB12 green iguana, 4 months old now. Can't believe how fast they are. 

I shall post a pic when she/he settles down from the transit.

Looking forward to chatting with you all.

Danny.


----------



## Rojugi

I could kill my iguana today.

Her viv has different levels, and there are some polyresin hides on the higher ones for her to sit on while she's basking.

At about 5 this morning, she decided that as well as making her usual arse o'clock racket, climbing all over the place, she would push her biggest hide onto the floor. It made such a loud bang that shook the whole viv, at first I thought she'd somehow managed to knock one of the panes of glass out of the front, so I leapt out of bed to find all of the glass in place, and Zelda with her "look what I done!" face on.

I slumped back into bed, but I kept hearing this weird irregular ticking noise, so I got up again to see if it was coming from the thermostat or timer on her lights (both are digital, but it was 5 am and I heard ticking, it made sense at the time), and eventually I realised what was going on. The hide had landed in the big water bowl, which had overflowed, and water (that of course, had been shat in) was leaking out of the viv, down the back of the stand and soaking into the carpet. So there I was at just gone 5, lying on my side on the floor, trying to reach along the back of my viv stand with a fistful of kitchen roll, praying that my bedroom doesn't stink of lizard shit forever.

ON A WORK DAY.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rojugi said:


> I could kill my iguana today.
> 
> Her viv has different levels, and there are some polyresin hides on the higher ones for her to sit on while she's basking.
> 
> At about 5 this morning, she decided that as well as making her usual arse o'clock racket, climbing all over the place, she would push her biggest hide onto the floor. It made such a loud bang that shook the whole viv, at first I thought she'd somehow managed to knock one of the panes of glass out of the front, so I leapt out of bed to find all of the glass in place, and Zelda with her "look what I done!" face on.
> 
> I slumped back into bed, but I kept hearing this weird irregular ticking noise, so I got up again to see if it was coming from the thermostat or timer on her lights (both are digital, but it was 5 am and I heard ticking, it made sense at the time), and eventually I realised what was going on. The hide had landed in the big water bowl, which had overflowed, and water (that of course, had been shat in) was leaking out of the viv, down the back of the stand and soaking into the carpet. So there I was at just gone 5, lying on my side on the floor, trying to reach along the back of my viv stand with a fistful of kitchen roll, praying that my bedroom doesn't stink of lizard shit forever.
> 
> ON A WORK DAY.


hilarious lmfao.


----------



## Rojugi

I tried turning down her night temp to see if that would get her to sleep through the night, but no, she woke me up at 3 this morning, after a while I got so fed up with her scuffling that I got up and sprayed her with water, but within a few minutes she was off again so in the end I had to go and sleep in another room.


----------



## targonne

what temp do you have on the enclosure?

Are you using any night light's?

For me both Cyan and Malys sleep till 8' and for cyan you can do the racket you want in his room, he doesn't wake up once he is a sleep. but if he does.... you better run cause he gets grumpy 

Hilarious story tough  and don't worry, the smell goes away after a few years


----------



## Monkeymad

Some pics as promised of my little girl hopefully!!!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rojugi said:


> I tried turning down her night temp to see if that would get her to sleep through the night, but no, she woke me up at 3 this morning, after a while I got so fed up with her scuffling that I got up and sprayed her with water, but within a few minutes she was off again so in the end I had to go and sleep in another room.



Are you using a red nightlight roj?


----------



## Rojugi

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Are you using a red nightlight roj?


yep; it stays on all night and the viv stays around 23-5C


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rojugi said:


> yep; it stays on all night and the viv stays around 23-5C


Ah right I have used them for night times too in the past and the igs were awake alot in the night too and very early hours of the morning, I can't help but wonder if they can see it, was just merely curious but you may get more sleep with a ceramic maybe? : victory:


----------



## Rojugi

I might give that a go once the current bulb blows


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

:no1:


Rojugi said:


> I might give that a go once the current bulb blows


sweet, be sure to update us :2thumb:


----------



## targonne

I agree every time i ve tryed to use both red or blue nigth lights, they stay awake, they cant rest properly and become very agitaded and grumpy after a few days of using them.

For the evening i use 3 options, a heat matt on the side of the terrarium, ceramic bulbs, or and the more usual one sadly, room heating either with an oil eater, or using the central heating of the house.

Usualy temps wont go bellow 20ºC so its not so bad.


They aren't supposed to see the infra-red ligth but they seem to.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

targonne said:


> I agree every time i ve tryed to use both red or blue nigth lights, they stay awake, they cant rest properly and become very agitaded and grumpy after a few days of using them.
> 
> For the evening i use 3 options, a heat matt on the side of the terrarium, ceramic bulbs, or and the more usual one sadly, room heating either with an oil eater, or using the central heating of the house.
> 
> Usualy temps wont go bellow 20ºC so its not so bad.
> 
> 
> They aren't supposed to see the infra-red ligth but they seem to.


Yeah, for me I don't use any additional night time heat now, just moved into a new house, its winter and my dig therm fluctuated from 22-24 last night, The room they are in is just above the log fire too, in the old house in winter I got readings sometimes of 13c or lower in certain parts of the house (no insulation etc) so thats where the red light came in for me, ceramics kept the ambients nice and toasty for mey guys and their patterns returned to normal.


----------



## john_boy

Just thought i would put up a few pics of the new girl i picked up yesterday.

She's covered in mites, got a few scars from old burns, multiple layers of stuck shed, and underweight. Also needs her claws clipped.



















Giving her daily baths and lots of food to build her back up. 
Also need to make lots of changes to her enclosure as i go along as i wasn't expecting to get a phone call to pick her up immediately!!!!


----------



## targonne

Good Luck with her  

Lots of love and care and she ll be back up in no time.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

john_boy said:


> Just thought i would put up a few pics of the new girl i picked up yesterday.
> 
> She's covered in mites, got a few scars from old burns, multiple layers of stuck shed, and underweight. Also needs her claws clipped.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Giving her daily baths and lots of food to build her back up.
> Also need to make lots of changes to her enclosure as i go along as i wasn't expecting to get a phone call to pick her up immediately!!!!


Good luck with her, she has a beautiful face, look forward to seeing the transformation.


----------



## scrivy

look forward to seeing more pictures in the future :2thumb:


----------



## Tone

So tescos are now selling a 'brand' of carrots with the stems and leaves still on. Am I right in thinking I read somewhere that the tops are ok to feeds iggys?


----------



## targonne

Carrots

Should be peeled and finely shredded. (Carrot tops can be high in oxalates and should only be fed on occasion.)
Ca 0.6:1, Pro: 1%, Fat: 0.2%, Water: 88%, Fiber: 3% 
OCCASIONAL


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Tone said:


> So tescos are now selling a 'brand' of carrots with the stems and leaves still on. Am I right in thinking I read somewhere that the tops are ok to feeds iggys?


Yup, they are fine to feed, I alternate carrot tops with beet greens, they never both get fed together (phytates etc) thats my preference though.

My girl loves carrot tops.


----------



## targonne

I never get tops, maybe if i plant some 
I use normal carrots for color and taste they like it very much.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

targonne said:


> I never get tops, maybe if i plant some
> I use normal carrots for color and taste they like it very much.


I am attempting to do some growing this year with the alfalfa plant, is anyone else trying?
I joined a gardening forum last year, they gave me loads of hints, info and tricks.


----------



## targonne

AH ah don't laugth at me, i have been asking everywhere, to ppl where i can get alfafa and everyone thinks i m crazy, cause im there saying alfafa, alfafa, AL FA FA, and no one knows what i mean...

it seems in Portugal i can only find it dry in packages for rabit food. but yes i would love to grow some, atm we grow some fruit, and we plan to have some greens to sustain our babys, and some squash to. 

Cause in the summer cyan eats 2 pre washed green packages a day...... i think i brought home a horse not an iguana.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

targonne said:


> AH ah don't laugth at me, i have been asking everywhere, to ppl where i can get alfafa and everyone thinks i m crazy, cause im there saying alfafa, alfafa, AL FA FA, and no one knows what i mean...
> 
> it seems in Portugal i can only find it dry in packages for rabit food. but yes i would love to grow some, atm we grow some fruit, and we plan to have some greens to sustain our babys, and some squash to.
> 
> Cause in the summer cyan eats 2 pre washed green packages a day...... i think i brought home a horse not an iguana.


The actual plant/bush is a hard one because buying seeds from shelled warriors etc they grow but you only get the sprouts I found.

Then their is a few different seeds that grew into something different from alfalfa on ebay so do be careful, and I later found out it was toxic, then by a happy co-incidence I spoke to wildheart who sent me some proper seeds which were blue? different from everywhere else, she grows the same for her iggy, these are the seeds I am growing, I don't know where she got them but try messaging her, or contact reptile parrots forum because shes not been on for a time now.

Alternatively some rabbit forums will sell the dried leaves, rehydrate them but expect some nutrition to deplete.

You may also have more luck asking for lucern rather than alfalfa, same thing, just most things in the uk differ from everywhere else it may be the same for you guys? :bash:. : victory:


----------



## targonne

Eh eh, if you talking about the admin there she has issues...

me posting about my baby's, got my self banned for supposedly trying to poach her members, couldn't show my videos, couldn't show my pictures, and could not say the name of my project... so on so forth, it was a very nasty experience that i am not looking forward again, the community there was very nice, but that god complex admin awful treatment...

can you put a pic of the seeds? maybe i can try and find them


----------



## IceBloodExotics

Dont know why I even come on this thread...know i dont have the room for a iggy


----------



## tremerz97

how do you guys keep up with this thread? lol


----------



## targonne

refresh it every 15 minutes  

My petit monster


----------



## Tone

targonne said:


> refresh it every 15 minutes
> 
> My petit monster
> 
> image


Awww so small and cute, makes me want a baby one now.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

targonne said:


> Eh eh, if you talking about the admin there she has issues...
> 
> me posting about my baby's, got my self banned for supposedly trying to poach her members, couldn't show my videos, couldn't show my pictures, and could not say the name of my project... so on so forth, it was a very nasty experience that i am not looking forward again, the community there was very nice, but that god complex admin awful treatment...
> 
> can you put a pic of the seeds? maybe i can try and find them


hmmm, Shes always been okay and fair with me, and I do things very differently too, we don't agree on everything but never had any real issues, I will try and get a pic of the seeds mate but my camera tends to blur alot. : victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

This is the best pic of the seeds I could get.









and purely for interest here on topic is some of my food dishes with flowers I grew myself or found in the wild.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/892145-pretty-food-dishes.html

:2thumb:


----------



## Rojugi

Salazare Slytherin said:


> :no1:
> 
> sweet, be sure to update us :2thumb:


MAJOR UPDATE: ZELDA SLEPT ALL NIGHT

This morning I got up, having had a full night's sleep, and she was in the exact same position that she had gone to sleep in last night :2thumb:

Iguana Elegance - YouTube <- that's just an old video to show how the night light is positioned.

I put a piece of cardboard in the end of the guard so that now there's much less light in the left hand side of the viv, and it also doesn't shine through the gaps in the bamboo like it used to.


----------



## Monkeymad

Just a quick question. I have looked everywhere but there is a lot of conflicting answers to this one and completely contradicting each other.

My Ziggy's head is a light grey colour? Some say stress, some say perfectly good health and normal but some say illness. Can anyone shed some light on this one please? She is pooping fine, and wow they do big poops. Haha.

She isn't eating much but I have put this down to stress from bringing her home and putting her in a nice big new viv.

Temps are fine I think, 32c at basking, temp from bottom to top range from 24 up to 30c with a good constant gradient. Though she does love a bask then to a cooler spot for a couple of hours then back to basking again.

Thank you for any help guys n gals,

Danny.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Monkeymad said:


> Just a quick question. I have looked everywhere but there is a lot of conflicting answers to this one and completely contradicting each other.
> 
> My Ziggy's head is a light grey colour? Some say stress, some say perfectly good health and normal but some say illness. Can anyone shed some light on this one please? She is pooping fine, and wow they do big poops. Haha.
> 
> She isn't eating much but I have put this down to stress from bringing her home and putting her in a nice big new viv.
> 
> Temps are fine I think, 32c at basking, temp from bottom to top range from 24 up to 30c with a good constant gradient. Though she does love a bask then to a cooler spot for a couple of hours then back to basking again.
> 
> Thank you for any help guys n gals,
> 
> Danny.


Probs preparing to shed! when aren't iguanas stressing about something? :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rojugi said:


> MAJOR UPDATE: ZELDA SLEPT ALL NIGHT
> 
> This morning I got up, having had a full night's sleep, and she was in the exact same position that she had gone to sleep in last night :2thumb:
> 
> Iguana Elegance - YouTube <- that's just an old video to show how the night light is positioned.
> 
> I put a piece of cardboard in the end of the guard so that now there's much less light in the left hand side of the viv, and it also doesn't shine through the gaps in the bamboo like it used to.


Love the iggy, shes got a little pot belly in that vid :flrt:
and the name suits!. :2thumb:

glad she slept well


----------



## Rojugi

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Probs preparing to shed! when aren't iguanas stressing about something? :lol2:


yep mine goes pale just before shedding


----------



## targonne

Monkeymad said:


> Just a quick question. I have looked everywhere but there is a lot of conflicting answers to this one and completely contradicting each other.
> 
> My Ziggy's head is a light grey colour? Some say stress, some say perfectly good health and normal but some say illness. Can anyone shed some light on this one please? She is pooping fine, and wow they do big poops. Haha.
> 
> She isn't eating much but I have put this down to stress from bringing her home and putting her in a nice big new viv.
> 
> Temps are fine I think, 32c at basking, temp from bottom to top range from 24 up to 30c with a good constant gradient. Though she does love a bask then to a cooler spot for a couple of hours then back to basking again.
> 
> Thank you for any help guys n gals,
> 
> Danny.



Hello Danny, can you put a picture?


----------



## targonne

Replace the nigth lights for a ceramic and you will have a very nice sleep for weeks


----------



## Monkeymad

targonne said:


> Hello Danny, can you put a picture?


I shall try an get a decent one but its hard as she is very fast and skittish and I don't want to get hold of her just for a photo while she is still getting used to me and settling in.

Ceramics are definitely the way forward. Ziggy's goes to sleep about 40 mins after lights off and I wake her up gently with the red lamp first for 20 mins then on goes the UVB.

Is rocket good for them? I ask because I have tried peppers, rocket, watercress, banana, carrot, courgette, snap peas and snow peas, and the only one she seems to like is rocket. I am guessing she may try more as he settles more and feels safer.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Monkeymad said:


> I shall try an get a decent one but its hard as she is very fast and skittish and I don't want to get hold of her just for a photo while she is still getting used to me and settling in.
> 
> Ceramics are definitely the way forward. Ziggy's goes to sleep about 40 mins after lights off and I wake her up gently with the red lamp first for 20 mins then on goes the UVB.
> 
> Is rocket good for them? I ask because I have tried peppers, rocket, watercress, banana, carrot, courgette, snap peas and snow peas, and the only one she seems to like is rocket. I am guessing she may try more as he settles more and feels safer.


Rocket is fine moderted into the diet a few times a week and is a calcium rich food.
Here is a list of what my guys are likley to get mate, some because of uk diet restrictions may feed it more regularly as an imprivisation but I prefer not too I can happily leave it out the diet one week and feed something else. : victory:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/879458-what-food-my-2-iguanas.html#post10370795


----------



## Monkeymad

Pics just taken off my phone so not the best.


----------



## john_boy

What do you all use for basking shelves in your iggy vivs? 
For the time being ive used contiboard but she doesnt seem to be able to get a grip and im frightened she's going to fall off, and im sure its isn't going to last long with the humidity.
I need some ideas asap!!!! I really don't want her to fall and hurt herself, she's not the most stable at climbing :bash:, i dont think her previous owner had given her anything to climb before.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

john_boy said:


> What do you all use for basking shelves in your iggy vivs?
> For the time being ive used contiboard but she doesnt seem to be able to get a grip and im frightened she's going to fall off, and im sure its isn't going to last long with the humidity.
> I need some ideas asap!!!! I really don't want her to fall and hurt herself, she's not the most stable at climbing :bash:, i dont think her previous owner had given her anything to climb before.


My females enclosure has a rectangular carved log, (I bought it in [email protected] and I screwed some bamboo into the top of it for her to make it look nicer, so it acts as a branch/shelf, and something artifical all at once with 4 branches going diagonal on both sides leading up to it.

My male has multiple shelves one right at the top, one half way down, one at the bottom, this has some of those small garden fencing screwed into each shelf half way down and then to the bottom to offer climbing oppurtunity, and I squeeze in other climbing branches where I can from there as safely as I can.

But yup that is it for me.


----------



## White-Dragon

When we first got our little one, he had never had any opportunity to climb and had rather pathetic muscles. When we moved him into his current big house, we bought a giant multi-branched log which is vertical in some places. To help him learn to climb, we wrapped it very carefully in string leaving gaps about as wide as his belly between each piece of string, this helped him learn to climb and develop his muscles. He's now way too big for the string and just jumps up the log like it doesn't exist!

Also in reference to the white face thing mentioned a few posts back... we get that all the time! It seems to come and go during the day but we ended up attributing it to stress cause he only went white faced when I was around.

Which brings me to my final point:
Female owners of male iggys. Can anybody shed some light as to how i'm meant to react during this annoying teenage phase where every now and again I become the devil and he wont eat, sleep in his normal place or generally do anything because he's too busy staring with his dewlap hugging his throat making sure I don't make any sudden movements.
I have to leave the room when my husband tries to feed the stupid creature!
Anyone got any advice?


----------



## targonne

Mainly i use logs, but i also have some pine shelves treated with water based varnish. they are very cheap to make and last a while. i also cover them with fake grass in case it gets pooped on or dirty with food.

you can see them here 

Iguana Exploring new terrarium Part 2 - YouTube

Hope it helps


----------



## Monkeymad

Update time, well Ziggy's now got lots of bright on her head going right down her spine and I mean a lovely bright blue. I hope that's healthy?

She is just finishing a full shedding.

Food-she now loves watercress, cress, spring greens, rocket all by as much as I will feed her. I found the trick of curiosity works. I put bits high up but just in reach of her suspended by pegs and as she was like "ooh what's this then" she gobbled them and now eats in her food bowl so going to continue this method with other iggy delights.


----------



## NicolasB

Greetings fellow Iggy keepers!

Quick question for you all -

Any ideas on how to get Rusty My Red Iggy to shed evenly?

Since I put her in her new viv with a T5 system she has definitely come to life so to speak, but I am still having an issue in that she tends to shed in halves! One week seems to be the bottom and then the next time she sheds its the top half, cant seem to win!

I must say the T5 has definitely increased her appetite and with the humidifier on for 15 minutes every hour, she is shedding much more regularly, about 3 times in the 2 months she has been in her new house, how does that compare with everyone else's shedding timeframes?

Look forward to the response!

Cheers,

Nic


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

NicolasB said:


> Greetings fellow Iggy keepers!
> 
> Quick question for you all -
> 
> Any ideas on how to get Rusty My Red Iggy to shed evenly?
> 
> Since I put her in her new viv with a T5 system she has definitely come to life so to speak, but I am still having an issue in that she tends to shed in halves! One week seems to be the bottom and then the next time she sheds its the top half, cant seem to win!
> 
> I must say the T5 has definitely increased her appetite and with the humidifier on for 15 minutes every hour, she is shedding much more regularly, about 3 times in the 2 months she has been in her new house, how does that compare with everyone else's shedding timeframes?
> 
> Look forward to the response!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Nic


I have only ever once got 1 full belly peice though had spikes shed in 5 straight attatched peices before, I don't think there is alot we can do apart from humidity and assisting.


----------



## Tone

My guy still sheds in bits, big bits like the tail will have a big strip coming off at the same time. At the moments it seems to be all his legs and belly.

His head sheds in smaller pieces though.


----------



## NicolasB

Just finding it soooo frustrating that she is shedding and eating so well (As well as pooing like a machine! :whip and I just cant see her colours showing through all at the same time! :bash:

Either her back is all white and ready to shed and she has a bright red belly, or she has a white belly ready to shed and her back and legs look all nice and bright! Can't seem to win! :bash:

But i guess it could be worse, she could be worse than she was when she arrived with me and not eating or shedding!

She is much calmer with me now as well, I have noticed since she has been in the new viv and I have been doing some work in it and cleaning and feeding etc she is nowhere near as skittish as she used to be, so i shouldnt be complaining!

Took her out to put her in the bath the other night, ran a nice warm bath and as i put her in she looked at me and dropped the biggest stinker in the water! obviously meant I had to take her out, put her back in the viv, empty the bath and start all over again, I was not impressed!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Tone

NicolasB said:


> Just finding it soooo frustrating that she is shedding and eating so well (As well as pooing like a machine! :whip and I just cant see her colours showing through all at the same time! :bash:
> 
> Either her back is all white and ready to shed and she has a bright red belly, or she has a white belly ready to shed and her back and legs look all nice and bright! Can't seem to win! :bash:
> 
> But i guess it could be worse, she could be worse than she was when she arrived with me and not eating or shedding!
> 
> She is much calmer with me now as well, I have noticed since she has been in the new viv and I have been doing some work in it and cleaning and feeding etc she is nowhere near as skittish as she used to be, so i shouldnt be complaining!
> 
> Took her out to put her in the bath the other night, ran a nice warm bath and as i put her in she looked at me and dropped the biggest stinker in the water! obviously meant I had to take her out, put her back in the viv, empty the bath and start all over again, I was not impressed!!! :whistling2:


My guy always craps in the bath, not before a massive fart though! Makes me gag....he always looks so surprised after as well.


----------



## NicolasB

Tone said:


> My guy always craps in the bath, not before a massive fart though! Makes me gag....he always looks so surprised after as well.


Yip! First the sound, then the big bubble, then a massive crap and this expression as if to say - '' Who? Me? I didnt do a thing!''

And dont worry, you not the only one that gags, the warm water makes it smell ten times worse!


----------



## Tone

NicolasB said:


> Yip! First the sound, then the big bubble, then a massive crap and this expression as if to say - '' Who? Me? I didnt do a thing!''
> 
> And dont worry, you not the only one that gags, the warm water makes it smell ten times worse!


 
:lol2: and some people think I'm crazy for having them.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

NicolasB said:


> Just finding it soooo frustrating that she is shedding and eating so well (As well as pooing like a machine! :whip and I just cant see her colours showing through all at the same time! :bash:
> 
> Either her back is all white and ready to shed and she has a bright red belly, or she has a white belly ready to shed and her back and legs look all nice and bright! Can't seem to win! :bash:
> 
> But i guess it could be worse, she could be worse than she was when she arrived with me and not eating or shedding!
> 
> She is much calmer with me now as well, I have noticed since she has been in the new viv and I have been doing some work in it and cleaning and feeding etc she is nowhere near as skittish as she used to be, so i shouldnt be complaining!
> 
> Took her out to put her in the bath the other night, ran a nice warm bath and as i put her in she looked at me and dropped the biggest stinker in the water! obviously meant I had to take her out, put her back in the viv, empty the bath and start all over again, I was not impressed!!! :whistling2:


patients mate  it wont last forever : victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Tone said:


> :lol2: and some people think I'm crazy for having them.


I have had friends run out my door shouting Dixon put it back, why? they actually LIVE here


----------



## Tone

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I have had friends run out my door shouting Dixon put it back, why? they actually LIVE here


I had family around the other day and I heard them saying "awww look he is going down to his water thing for a bath" Then I heard all the "errrrrrrr, theres so much of it"

:lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Tone said:


> I had family around the other day and I heard them saying "awww look he is going down to his water thing for a bath" Then I heard all the "errrrrrrr, theres so much of it"
> 
> :lol2:


commical lmao.


----------



## Rojugi

So there she was, just chillin on her basking shelf, holding herself up on her on left foot, dangling the right one over the edge. Remember that - standing on left foot, right foot dangling. When she noticed an itch on the top of her head. So which foot does she use to scratch it? The left one.

**THUD**


----------



## john_boy

Ive seen that a few times in the last week with my rescue iggy. Are they naturally clumsy as adults? Im actually adding another shelf tomorrow about 6 inches below her basking shelf, sticking out a bit further so when she falls she doesnt drop 6ft again!!!!
Shes managed to cut herself a couple of times as shes landed. Whats the best way to help her skin heal as it was in a bad way when i got her, its quite crispy feeling and got loads of rips in it which are very slowly healing (but she added a new one yesterday when she fell). Is there anything i can do to speed up healing? Any specific foods or anything added to her daily baths?

Any advice much appreciated!!!!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

yeah I have seen this too they react before they think lmao.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

john_boy said:


> Ive seen that a few times in the last week with my rescue iggy. Are they naturally clumsy as adults? Im actually adding another shelf tomorrow about 6 inches below her basking shelf, sticking out a bit further so when she falls she doesnt drop 6ft again!!!!
> Shes managed to cut herself a couple of times as shes landed. Whats the best way to help her skin heal as it was in a bad way when i got her, its quite crispy feeling and got loads of rips in it which are very slowly healing (but she added a new one yesterday when she fell). Is there anything i can do to speed up healing? Any specific foods or anything added to her daily baths?
> 
> Any advice much appreciated!!!!


 unfortunately being wet will slow down natural healing.


----------



## Rojugi

NicolasB said:


> And dont worry, you not the only one that gags, the warm water makes it smell ten times worse!


For the last couple of months, I've been adding a little bit of salt whenever I change my iggy's water (about half a teaspoon of salt in 3 litres of water) and I've noticed that it doesn't smell anywhere near as bad as it used to. Zelda hasn't been sneezing any more and it hasn't affected her shedding or had any other effects as far as I can tell.


----------



## White-Dragon

need help for my sanity!!!

iggy has got a small tummy bug, been to the vets (sold kidneys to pay) and has been improving. went off food and he was pooping about 9 times a day, now its about 3-4 small ones and hes eating small amounts but not scoffing(although hes maturing so i kinda expect less eating).

this is not the issue, health wise we're coping.

he will not sit still the little sod. its driving me totally bananas! if i let him out all he wants to do is climb up stuff, knock something over, then climb back down. he will not stay in his viv unless i shut him in, then he scrabbles for hours.:devil:

any tips? his viv is clean, i offer food every hour ish, pop him in the bath when i take him out. cannot for the life of me get him to drop it 

as i said, driving me up the wall and i cant get more than a dozen wrods written at a time!


----------



## NicolasB

White-Dragon said:


> need help for my sanity!!!
> 
> iggy has got a small tummy bug, been to the vets (sold kidneys to pay) and has been improving. went off food and he was pooping about 9 times a day, now its about 3-4 small ones and hes eating small amounts but not scoffing(although hes maturing so i kinda expect less eating).
> 
> this is not the issue, health wise we're coping.
> 
> he will not sit still the little sod. its driving me totally bananas! if i let him out all he wants to do is climb up stuff, knock something over, then climb back down. he will not stay in his viv unless i shut him in, then he scrabbles for hours.:devil:
> 
> any tips? his viv is clean, i offer food every hour ish, pop him in the bath when i take him out. cannot for the life of me get him to drop it
> 
> as i said, driving me up the wall and i cant get more than a dozen wrods written at a time!


How long do you leave him in the bath for?

I used to have a 5 foot female that would never sit still for me to file her nails, but found that putting her in the bath, nice and warm for an hour or two (Even if you have to top up the water to keep it warm) helped tire her out... Used to then wrap her in a towel, and pull her legs out one at a time while shifting the towel to keep her eyes covered, and file her nails one at a time...

I would also say, make the water deep enough that she has to swim, this should also help... If she really gets tired she will just float about...

Let us know how you get on...


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

White-Dragon said:


> need help for my sanity!!!
> 
> iggy has got a small tummy bug, been to the vets (sold kidneys to pay) and has been improving. went off food and he was pooping about 9 times a day, now its about 3-4 small ones and hes eating small amounts but not scoffing(although hes maturing so i kinda expect less eating).
> 
> this is not the issue, health wise we're coping.
> 
> he will not sit still the little sod. its driving me totally bananas! if i let him out all he wants to do is climb up stuff, knock something over, then climb back down. he will not stay in his viv unless i shut him in, then he scrabbles for hours.:devil:
> 
> any tips? his viv is clean, i offer food every hour ish, pop him in the bath when i take him out. cannot for the life of me get him to drop it
> 
> as i said, driving me up the wall and i cant get more than a dozen wrods written at a time!


welcome to the world of green iggy keeping


----------



## White-Dragon

Salazare Slytherin said:


> welcome to the world of green iggy keeping


o dear god help me !!!

is this not too unusual then? , thats a relief then :lol2:


----------



## NicolasB

White-Dragon said:


> o dear god help me !!!
> 
> is this not too unusual then? , thats a relief then :lol2:



Ha Ha Ha Ha!!! The joys of Iggy keeping!

Not that unusual from my own experience, but that all depends on the individual Iggy I suppose...

As for expecting him to eat less as he matures, NO CHANCE! You will find your food bowls (And bills) just keep growing as they get older...

My female goes through a large packet of Spring Greens, 3 bunches of Mustard Leaves, a Packet of Chard, packet of Watercress, maybe 2, a couple of carrots, couple of Parsnips every week... Thats excluding the other things I add in weekly to very her diet, such as Kale, Rocket etc... and she is only about 3.5 foot with terrible MBD, dont even want to imagine how much a 5 foot fully healthy male will end up going through!

I think she is eating on average around 120 - 150 grams per day! : victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

White-Dragon said:


> o dear god help me !!!
> 
> is this not too unusual then? , thats a relief then :lol2:


My expirience has only ever taught me to expect one thing from an iguana.
Always hope for the best, BUT be prepared for the worst!

Iguanas tend to act differently at this time of year, let him out  these animals don't do well behind glass for a good percentage of time, they are curious, and need excersize, stimulation and enrichment food trails are good and allows you ad him time to interact in a mutual space 

If he wants to come out there is no tricks to get him to stay put, this is what they do lol.


----------



## White-Dragon

guess im just going to have to put on my man-up boots and tie the laces tight :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

White-Dragon said:


> guess im just going to have to put on my man-up boots and tie the laces tight :lol2:


Half my dragon ornaments are destroyed through iggys lol.
But Albus has got better at the no meaning.


older pic
You can clearly see what he is planning in this pic









and my female... "lets make a big mess" is her routine.


----------



## OniExpress

> As for expecting him to eat less as he matures, NO CHANCE! You will find your food bowls (And bills) just keep growing as they get older...


No doubt. In my experience, years ago, they tend to always eat like baby beardies.


----------



## NicolasB

OniExpress said:


> No doubt. In my experience, years ago, they tend to always eat like baby beardies.


As long as they not eating Baby Beardies! :gasp:

I have never seen any signs of slowing down on the eating front!


----------



## White-Dragon

what i meant by eats less whiel maturing was the hormones/mating season type effect, not isnt hungry anymore :blush:

he used to eat like a trooper til about november time

salazar: we have the same taste in ornaments, scary  and albus is looking great, even in that old photo  so happy he found a good home.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

White-Dragon said:


> what i meant by eats less whiel maturing was the hormones/mating season type effect, not isnt hungry anymore :blush:
> 
> he used to eat like a trooper til about november time
> 
> salazar: we have the same taste in ornaments, scary  and albus is looking great, even in that old photo  so happy he found a good home.


Dragons rock!

Anyways yeah they eat and eat and eat most of the year, breeduing seasons mine will eat but only certain foods like nasturtiums, everything else they ignore.


----------



## White-Dragon

Good to know ours isnt the only fussy ig. He goes through moods where he'll only eat one type of leaf or veg, no matter how many things we offer him. Today was butternut squash day!


----------



## White-Dragon

thought id post a photo for you guys, hes going orange this month!. hes watching his friend in the mirror today


----------



## White-Dragon

*Humidifiers*

Hi guys,

Just getting a bit bored with constantly misting, thinking about buying a humidifier but don't want to get anything too big that makes any sort of hissing noise. It would also be beneficial to have something that runs on batteries, not mains power. Anyone got suggestions/recommendations?


----------



## spudfarrar

White-Dragon said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just getting a bit bored with constantly misting, thinking about buying a humidifier but don't want to get anything too big that makes any sort of hissing noise. It would also be beneficial to have something that runs on batteries, not mains power. Anyone got suggestions/recommendations?


I no exactly wat ur saying been looking for the same kind of thing so anyone with any suggestions would be greatly appreciated cheers guys:whistling2:


----------



## MartinMc

Not batteries but I bought a humidifier from Argos. Tried to run pipe work like Iguana Quint came up with but couldn't get it to work so I just stuck the humidifier in the viv lol


----------



## BUMP2010

*Re: Iguana*

_*Thought we would share some pictures of our youngest female she is in superb form and health.

Just look at that muscle 




























*_


----------



## spudfarrar

BUMP2010 said:


> _*Thought we would share some pictures of our youngest female she is in superb form and health.
> 
> Just look at that muscle
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> *_image


She looks amazing:notworthy:


----------



## BUMP2010

BUMP2010 said:


> _*Thought we would share some pictures of our youngest female she is in superb form and health.
> 
> Just look at that muscle
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> *_image





spudfarrar said:


> She looks amazing:notworthy:


_*Thanks for the kind response.*_


----------



## Eggblahhh

Gonna have to update this thread with a few more pics of my Red Beauty. She is so loving its like having a cat or a dog, loves her strokes. :flrt:


----------



## targonne

She is gorgeous


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Noooooooooooooooo! Mini has attacked all the pumpkin and squash leaves, Albus has nothing  shes sat here looking fat and innocent.


----------



## spudfarrar

Lol my iguana has just decided she hates me and has just attemted to attack me good job i know to never fully trust these animals and always be on your guard.. Oh well thats the first time shes done dat doubt it will be the last:devil:


----------



## Rojugi

Zelda had a really friendly day today, she kept scraping at her glass until I got her out for a play. After she'd come out and gone back in for the third time; I decided to leave the room in hope she'd calm down if left on her own.

In fact, it seems that she got some fresh poo stuck to her front feet, and scraped at the glass all over her viv. When I went back later and saw what she had done, the end result can basically be described by me falling to my knees and screaming "OH THE POO-MANITY!"


----------



## ScalezandTailz

Hey guys
My partner and I rescued two 10/11 yr old iguanas nearly 3 years ago and for 2.5 years they've lived a full and healthy life, indeed our male has put on the weight that he needed and they've both discovered the benefits of a 13 square ft conservatory full of natural sunlight which we let them bask in (doors open obviously!) but the last 6 months our female has lost a substantial amount of weight around her hips and tail especially, we're feeding her more fruit, sweet potato, and butternut squash along with an amount of kale for iron intake but nothing seems to be working. They've been checked over by a reptile vet (a proper one not a guy who thinks he is!) and they've both been given the all clear. They live in a 8ft long, 6.5ft high, 3.5 ft deep enclosure with shelf, basking spots, literally half a tree and a pool which gets continuous filtration via an outside pump - any ideas on what we're doing wrong? She's happy in herself, comes and climbs on the sofa with us, eats with enthusiasm, I hate to see her like this and I'm losing sleep worrying 
Cheers
Scalez


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ScalezandTailz said:


> Hey guys
> My partner and I rescued two 10/11 yr old iguanas nearly 3 years ago and for 2.5 years they've lived a full and healthy life, indeed our male has put on the weight that he needed and they've both discovered the benefits of a 13 square ft conservatory full of natural sunlight which we let them bask in (doors open obviously!) but the last 6 months our female has lost a substantial amount of weight around her hips and tail especially, we're feeding her more fruit, sweet potato, and butternut squash along with an amount of kale for iron intake but nothing seems to be working. They've been checked over by a reptile vet (a proper one not a guy who thinks he is!) and they've both been given the all clear. They live in a 8ft long, 6.5ft high, 3.5 ft deep enclosure with shelf, basking spots, literally half a tree and a pool which gets continuous filtration via an outside pump - any ideas on what we're doing wrong? She's happy in herself, comes and climbs on the sofa with us, eats with enthusiasm, I hate to see her like this and I'm losing sleep worrying
> Cheers
> Scalez


Hey scalez did your vet run any tests and if so what has been ruled out so far? it is a process of elimination. : victory:


----------



## ScalezandTailz

Parasites such as worms were ruled out and he xrayed her to check for any internal blockage which there wasn't, said to keep her on sweet potato and butternut squash to help keep any weight on and feed in the evening so she would sleep with that in her stomach instead of burning the calories off... She's a ganet so it doesn't matter when I feed her so I've been doing that for the last week


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ScalezandTailz said:


> Parasites such as worms were ruled out and he xrayed her to check for any internal blockage which there wasn't, said to keep her on sweet potato and butternut squash to help keep any weight on and feed in the evening so she would sleep with that in her stomach instead of burning the calories off... She's a ganet so it doesn't matter when I feed her so I've been doing that for the last week


Is it poss to see a pic of the full iggy and areas she has lost weight.: victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Leguan Legune - YouTube


----------



## targonne

A new video from Malys, she is getting better, altough still a bit jumpy inside her space...

Baby Iguana Taming process - YouTube

Dont forget to Give it a *LIKE*


----------



## White-Dragon

She's absolutely gorgeous! Looks like you're doing a wonderful job.


----------



## RobynP

This is Osterberg. I've not uploaded any photos of her recently, so thought I'd share this one taken just now. She's been a bit odd recently; it's her first mating season and is not interested in food as much as usual (She's normally a little piggie).


----------



## targonne

Very pretty


----------



## White-Dragon

RobynP said:


> This is Osterberg. I've not uploaded any photos of her recently, so thought I'd share this one taken just now. She's been a bit odd recently; it's her first mating season and is not interested in food as much as usual (She's normally a little piggie).
> 
> image


shes stunning , hope my guy manages that level of colouration !!


----------



## targonne

Speaking of colorations 

Here are a few from cyan's










You can see the rest of them here, and dont forget to give them a like 

Mating Season 2013 (Cyan) | Facebook


----------



## White-Dragon

Hi all,

Looking for a bit of advice today, Iggy has 2 broken toes on his hind foot resulting in the claws pointing inwards. He's had them since before we got him and they have never given him any trouble.
Just yesterday we realised that his recent bouts of activity (he's been walking everywhere and spending ages trying to climb the bath every day) have worn away the scales on the bottoms of these two toes. He has a little point of contact between each of these toes and the ground and he's hurting himself. So far he doesnt seem to be in any discomfort. We've put antiseptic on and tried to limit his walking about on hard surfaces but we can't keep him still for ever.

I really don't fancy taking him to the vet to have them broken and re-set! Anyone got similar issues and what do you do about it? Can you put human plasters on an iguana?


----------



## targonne

Hey White, can you put a picture?
Iguana toes are supposed to be very flexible. and once healed even if a bit crooked they usually have no problems.
what you said about the skin tough, sounded a bit weird.


----------



## roxnjaz

im looking to get one in the near future  love them to bits


----------



## biggie01

roxnjaz said:


> im looking to get one in the near future  love them to bits


great pets once tame lol


----------



## White-Dragon

Gave me a laugh


----------



## White-Dragon

Finally managed to get photos of his feet!

Here he is:
Facebook

His broken toes:
Facebook

Their points of contact on the floor:
Facebook

Why we're concerned:
Facebook


----------



## Bexzini

White-Dragon said:


> Finally managed to get photos of his feet!
> 
> Here he is:
> Facebook
> 
> His broken toes:
> Facebook
> 
> Their points of contact on the floor:
> Facebook
> 
> Why we're concerned:
> Facebook


Content unavailable, you need to make your pics accessible to people not on your friends list, otherwise you will need to use photobucket or another photo uploader to get them on here!


----------



## White-Dragon

Sorry, done now.


----------



## targonne

I would take her to the vet, the fingers are swollen, and with the pressure of her weight might do the skin to burst.


----------



## targonne

Malys is finishing her shed.


----------



## mitsi

targonne said:


> Malys is finishing her shed.
> 
> image


 
lovely little girl, wish our boy was this calm when out.


----------



## Tone

targonne said:


> Malys is finishing her shed.
> 
> image


Awww so cute, makes me wish I'd had my guy from a baby now.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/938185-lesser-antillean-iguana.html


----------



## Bexzini

If this post gets 100 likes, Dixon will make a video with his toy iguana singing the iguana song lmao


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> If this post gets 100 likes, Dixon will make a video with his toy iguana singing the iguana song lmao


No I wont! lmao


----------



## spudfarrar

Bexzini said:


> If this post gets 100 likes, Dixon will make a video with his toy iguana singing the iguana song lmao


Iguana song ??? :lol2:


----------



## Tone

Bexzini said:


> If this post gets 100 likes, Dixon will make a video with his toy iguana singing the iguana song lmao


 
I'll do the first like then to get the ball rolling. :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> If this post gets 100 likes, Dixon will make a video with his toy iguana singing the iguana song lmao


----------



## Bexzini

Lmao only 99 likes to go XD

Here is the iguana song!

The Iguana Song - YouTube


----------



## spudfarrar

Bexzini said:


> Lmao only 99 likes to go XD
> 
> Here is the iguana song!
> 
> The Iguana Song - YouTube


Ok ive got to like it now to see if it reaches 100 lmao


----------



## Dan Bristow

Here's a couple of updated photos of buddy-



























Hope you like

Dan


----------



## roxnjaz

Hi all ive been looking at iggys for some time now and looking for some advice,
I have come across this guyhe is6 months old but is missing a section of his tale do you think this shall get much better than it is or affect it in anyway.


----------



## targonne

It seems that it grew back nicely.

So it shouldn't affect him in the future, and it will grow as he grows.

It will never be as pretty or as long as the original one tough.


----------



## roxnjaz

hmmm I don't no whether to go for him or not lol


----------



## AZUK

*Travis is a lady's Man offical*

Travis at a recent photo shoot front he front cover of Tattoo Fest Magazine
Enjoy


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

AZUK said:


> Travis at a recent photo shoot front he front cover of Tattoo Fest Magazine
> Enjoy
> 
> image
> 
> image


Hes incredible, lucky boy eh


----------



## AZUK

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Hes incredible, lucky boy eh


 
who , me or Travis ? :flrt:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

AZUK said:


> who , me or Travis ? :flrt:


both :Na_Na_Na_Na:
those jowels need a rub lol.


----------



## AZUK

Salazare Slytherin said:


> both :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> those jowels need a rub lol.


 
Steady...............................:gasp:


----------



## targonne

He looks awesome 

how old his he?»


----------



## AZUK

targonne said:


> He looks awesome
> 
> how old his he?»


Not really sure came in as a rescue 6 years ago so I guess around 10


----------



## roxnjaz

Any more thoughts about about the tale people? have any of you got one or dealt with one at all ?

Thanx all the best
Danny


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

roxnjaz said:


> Any more thoughts about about the tale people? have any of you got one or dealt with one at all ?
> 
> Thanx all the best
> Danny


Loads, it looks ok, nothing much to worry about in that pic, exactly as targone said, but sometimes you might just get a stump rater than a point either way it just adds character


----------



## roxnjaz

just waiting for a response and we shall be picking him up tonight


----------



## Rojugi

roxnjaz said:


> Any more thoughts about about the tale people? have any of you got one or dealt with one at all ?
> 
> Thanx all the best
> Danny


It's already regrowing so you've got nothing to worry about - the scary bit is when the tail's just come off and is thrashing around on your bedroom floor!

When Zelda's tail regrew it was black at first (like those photos) then slowly lightened. She was fairly young when it happened and her tail grew to full length. This pic is over a year old and the join between old and new tail looks even better now - you can still find the join but you wouldn't notice it unless you knew it was there.


----------



## roxnjaz

he is all set up at home now  its very dark at the moment but I shall leave it to settle for awhile. beutifull iggy you have cant believe the colour change in its body.

Danny


----------



## targonne

Gratz m8 

post some pics when you can


----------



## roxnjaz

im so happy with him. Here is a photo that was provided but I shall take some better ones at a later stage 









I have been told he is 6 months of age however im not 100%
It came as a full set up but the vivarium will only last it another 8-10 months so I shall start thinking of a build over the next few weeks.

All the best
Danny


----------



## roxnjaz

Im 70% on the idea of calling him zilla


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

roxnjaz said:


> Im 70% on the idea of calling him zilla


He is a beauty, Zilla is a nice name,


----------



## targonne

He is a beauty, very glad you kept him, a regrown-ed tail is not so bad 

and like Rojugi the bad part is when you see the tail in one side, a trail of blood and your baby on the other side...

I will never forget when cyan lost his, the wife calling screaming in panic.... awful experience.


----------



## ScalezandTailz

Hey salazare, 
Thought I'd update you on our female iggy with the weight loss... 
Took her to Anton Vets in Andover and was dealt with a guy called John who seemed to know his stuff (always a relief when someone just gets on with the job in hand) he seemed to think it was kidney damage/failure but said he'd take a blood sample and do some white blood cells tests to confirm. Yesterday he got back to us, kidneys are fine, no issues and everything in the liver is steady apart from one strain of white blood cell, but he said 'its only up by one notch and looks like a natural fluctuation you'd normally find' he wants to do a scan, X-ray and biopsy to be certain but appreciates shes an old girl (14/15) 
Although im still concerned we just can't afford to pay the kind of money he asking and he doesn't seem concerned enough to push us to do the treatment (he's that kinda guy that when something needs doing he just does it and if its not urgent leaves it in our hands) he's said keep an eye on her and give her a drop or two of milk thistle every day and call him in two weeks for an update as we should see some progress...
Do you take this as good news? She has a bath everyday, humidity is regularly up at 70-100% and comes out every evening to sit on her favourite beanbag by the radiator. She's not lost appetite and although not as huge as it was she's still keen to eat what she can, she's also passing stools that, although look a little small, are perfectly formed and totally normal - she passes them more regularly than our male who leaves us a huge present every other day lol!
I'm worried that I'm over panicking but she's my baby and I can't help it lol
Sorry or the lengthy worry!
Scalez


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ScalezandTailz said:


> Hey salazare,
> Thought I'd update you on our female iggy with the weight loss...
> Took her to Anton Vets in Andover and was dealt with a guy called John who seemed to know his stuff (always a relief when someone just gets on with the job in hand) he seemed to think it was kidney damage/failure but said he'd take a blood sample and do some white blood cells tests to confirm. Yesterday he got back to us, kidneys are fine, no issues and everything in the liver is steady apart from one strain of white blood cell, but he said 'its only up by one notch and looks like a natural fluctuation you'd normally find' he wants to do a scan, X-ray and biopsy to be certain but appreciates shes an old girl (14/15)
> Although im still concerned we just can't afford to pay the kind of money he asking and he doesn't seem concerned enough to push us to do the treatment (he's that kinda guy that when something needs doing he just does it and if its not urgent leaves it in our hands) he's said keep an eye on her and give her a drop or two of milk thistle every day and call him in two weeks for an update as we should see some progress...
> Do you take this as good news? She has a bath everyday, humidity is regularly up at 70-100% and comes out every evening to sit on her favourite beanbag by the radiator. She's not lost appetite and although not as huge as it was she's still keen to eat what she can, she's also passing stools that, although look a little small, are perfectly formed and totally normal - she passes them more regularly than our male who leaves us a huge present every other day lol!
> I'm worried that I'm over panicking but she's my baby and I can't help it lol
> Sorry or the lengthy worry!
> Scalez



If he has given her an all clear that is good news, its obv gonna be expected to see some slowing as they get older just like us really so not bad did he manage to suss the weight loss or is it being put down to a season fas?t its about now keepers are seeing digging behaviors etc on some forums though I am not 100% about the age and cycling though I am just taking a guess? Glad shes sorted and, must be a releif for you to rule those out thanks for updating mate just keep watching her weight personally I would take her back if a 5-10% drop in body weight happens. : victory:


----------



## ScalezandTailz

No he didn't say anything about the weight loss which has me a little puzzled, I got her out this morning and she headed straight over o her beanbag and I noticed she couldn't lift her belly and was moving using say 60% front legs, 40% back. I'm wondering whether because she hasn't been moving much over Xmas, the need to consume so much hasn't been there and that's why she's gaining a bit of an appetite now with the increase of activity? I know she's getting old...I must be getting maternal....or dopey lol! Thanks for keeping me sane, I knew she had to see someone, glad someone backed me up - even if it was online!
Scalez


----------



## Rojugi

roxnjaz said:


> Im 70% on the idea of calling him zilla


Zilla's been done. Call it Vyvyan, after this guy (if it's a boy):










Or Vivienne, after this lady if it's a girl:


----------



## ScalezandTailz

Could admin remove this please?


----------



## ScalezandTailz

Hmmm ok that didn't work...grrr


----------



## ScalezandTailz

Try again...


----------



## ScalezandTailz

Haha! Found the right code...duh lol, see how the weight has buggered off round her hips and tail?!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ScalezandTailz said:


> image
> image
> Haha! Found the right code...duh lol, see how the weight has buggered off round her hips and tail?!


WOW! dude, that does looks bad  parasites full screening at PALS £38-ish is the best? I am really not convinced thats nothing seeing that mate.


----------



## roxnjaz

I am really not convinced thats nothing seeing that mate.

Id be agreeing with that prob be worth separating them


----------



## ScalezandTailz

That's why I was so keen on getting them to the vets and getting photos up! Her belly has gone down a bit more this morning but I've been wondering whether parasites were to blame... Where are PALS? I'll sort something out today..
Thanks guys
Scalez


----------



## targonne

I agree, do a screen on it, also an xray to see if her bones are fit. or if they are decreasing in size.

Has she been eating?

i assume you have a male and female on that cage?
have you consider separating them?
If she has parasites he can get it to, and on the other hand by some reason he may be stressing her out?

That does not look good. not at all.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ScalezandTailz said:


> That's why I was so keen on getting them to the vets and getting photos up! Her belly has gone down a bit more this morning but I've been wondering whether parasites were to blame... Where are PALS? I'll sort something out today..
> Thanks guys
> Scalez


Phone these up
Reptile Owners
They will send what you need for poo collection, then you post it back they analyse their is a few tests, you want a full screening, if she has anything give your vet the result to start treatments, deffo agree with separation, one problem could become a few just explain your situation etc.

Let me know if we can help in any way if they are carrying it should tell you if tretment its required.
Thats deffo looking like parasites to me and will require aggresive treatment asap.

Edit, infact I would have both iggys done since they have been together to be safe.


----------



## White-Dragon

roxnjaz said:


> im so happy with him. Here is a photo that was provided but I shall take some better ones at a later stage
> image
> 
> I have been told he is 6 months of age however im not 100%
> It came as a full set up but the vivarium will only last it another 8-10 months so I shall start thinking of a build over the next few weeks.
> 
> All the best
> Danny


looks about the same as my guy did at that age. tbh theres a month in it either way so i wouldnt worry to much !!!


----------



## ScalezandTailz

She's eaten we'll, drank normally and has mooched to her beanbag, we've separated them, one upstairs, one down. A few weeks ago I decided to start weighing her, there's a 65g increase today on last week. 
I've already organised two facial tests with the vets we went to, we'll hand everything over on sat and should get results by tues/wed.
When I asked about internal parasites he said he thought about that during the blood test but couldn't see a protein drop to suggest there was any, regardless he's doing everything he can. If the poo tests come back without result we've got no choice but to wait for payday til we can afford the amount he wants for a biopsy, scan and x-ray. There's no question we'll do them if we don't get an answer from this, wht can I do for her in the meantime?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ScalezandTailz said:


> She's eaten we'll, drank normally and has mooched to her beanbag, we've separated them, one upstairs, one down. A few weeks ago I decided to start weighing her, there's a 65g increase today on last week.
> I've already organised two facial tests with the vets we went to, we'll hand everything over on sat and should get results by tues/wed.
> When I asked about internal parasites he said he thought about that during the blood test but couldn't see a protein drop to suggest there was any, regardless he's doing everything he can. If the poo tests come back without result we've got no choice but to wait for payday til we can afford the amount he wants for a biopsy, scan and x-ray. There's no question we'll do them if we don't get an answer from this, wht can I do for her in the meantime?


Feed lots of fiber (roughage) rich veggys, sweet potato/ squash/ parsnips/ papaya with the staple geens is what I would do for now,if anything this will help ease any irritation inside her gut (digestive system) etc, wholewheat bred diped in water for hydration and some fiber too, just try to keep her eating and hyrrated in an optimal enviroment. Hopefully they will suss it out keep us informed, and good luck.


----------



## BigBaz

Hey all im looking at taking on a rescue iguana who am i best to contact?? They used to be very common in rescues and im guessing its still the same?

I have a room 10 foot long x 3 foot wide x 6 foot high


----------



## White-Dragon

Your location being northwest, I would suggest morley exotic animal rescue. I'm not sure how up-to-date their website is but it says they have 2 iguanas. I've spoken to them before on the phone and they seem like lovely knowledgeable people.

Good luck finding a new baby!


----------



## BigBaz

White-Dragon said:


> Your location being northwest, I would suggest morley exotic animal rescue. I'm not sure how up-to-date their website is but it says they have 2 iguanas. I've spoken to them before on the phone and they seem like lovely knowledgeable people.
> 
> Good luck finding a new baby!


thats great thanks :notworthy:


----------



## Tone

Monty is starting to enjoy the bath more now, here he is having a nice relaxing soak


----------



## targonne

Cyan, was soaking a bit to 











But he loves Water.


----------



## Tone

targonne said:


> Cyan, was soaking a bit to
> 
> image
> 
> 
> But he loves Water.


His colours are amazing!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Enjoy.


































Big girl throwing her weight around


----------



## Tone

What flowers do you give your guys? I want to start some seedlings off soon. 






Salazare Slytherin said:


> Enjoy.
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Big girl throwing her weight around
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Tone said:


> What flowers do you give your guys? I want to start some seedlings off soon.


Far too many to list into one thread.
I am nearly finished an edible food list chart for my local pet shop and rescue, so I will be sure to send you a list of what I have which should be in a few weeks,if you mean the flowers in that particular dish are viola, and primrose.: victory:


----------



## Tone

That would be brilliant. Will look into violas and primrose in the means time though. Thanks very much. 




Salazare Slytherin said:


> Far too many to list into one thread.
> I am nearly finished an edible food list chart for my local pet shop and rescue, so I will be sure to send you a list of what I have which should be in a few weeks,if you mean the flowers in that particular dish are viola, and primrose.: victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Tone said:


> That would be brilliant. Will look into violas and primrose in the means time though. Thanks very much.


Rose Bushes will be blooming soon again aswell, if you can find a wild bush the petals are also edible, though I have to warn that there has always been an earwig living right in the center of them when I have picked, so be sure to vigorously rinse before feeding


----------



## ScalezandTailz

SS
Update for you, she's starting putting a bit of weight on around the base of her tail, her poos are bigger, she's eating a hell of a lot more and she's finally accepted the milk thistle better..although she still gives me dirty looks afterwards lol. Moving about ok if a little slow still. Poo handed over to vets yesterday, results are due on Friday ish, will let you know more when I know more!
Scalez
P.s - just seen photos of yr lovelys, damn they're beautiful! Just goes to show what a load of love can do!


----------



## ScalezandTailz

Oh and I'm begging people not to shoot me down in flames but I've got a really weird query, seeing as its still on the nippy side and I feel like a total muppet for wrapping my iggy up in a giant blanket to go to the vets in everytime, I was wondering whether there was such a thing as iggy fleeces or jumpers? I've tried a few dog fleeces but they're colossal! even at the mini size...the blanket is good and does the job but its bright blue and I feel (and probably look) like a totally tw*t lol!
Scalez


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ScalezandTailz said:


> SS
> Update for you, she's starting putting a bit of weight on around the base of her tail, her poos are bigger, she's eating a hell of a lot more and she's finally accepted the milk thistle better..although she still gives me dirty looks afterwards lol. Moving about ok if a little slow still. Poo handed over to vets yesterday, results are due on Friday ish, will let you know more when I know more!
> Scalez
> P.s - just seen photos of yr lovelys, damn they're beautiful! Just goes to show what a load of love can do!


Fingers crossed mate, I hope she is okay. 
Thanks for the kind words on the pics  I am quite pleased with how he has turned out.



ScalezandTailz said:


> Oh and I'm begging people not to shoot me down in flames but I've got a really weird query, seeing as its still on the nippy side and I feel like a total muppet for wrapping my iggy up in a giant blanket to go to the vets in everytime, I was wondering whether there was such a thing as iggy fleeces or jumpers? I've tried a few dog fleeces but they're colossal! even at the mini size...the blanket is good and does the job but its bright blue and I feel (and probably look) like a totally tw*t lol!
> Scalez


I will sometimes walk into my vets wraped in a towel or on a sunny day but I don't know in honesty, mine actually love stairing out of the window in the car on the way there too, I used to walk in with a safety harness, but I had a nasty accident with one a few years ago, never touched one since, so these days it is either a box(rub) or towel I transport mine in.: victory:


----------



## spudfarrar

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Fingers crossed mate, I hope she is okay.
> Thanks for the compliment
> 
> 
> 
> I will sometimes walk into my vets wraped in a towel or on a sunny day but I don't know in honesty, mine actually love stairing out of the window in the car on the way there too, I used to walk in with a safety harness, but I had a nasty accident with one a few years ago, never touched one since, so these days it is either a box(rub) or towel I transport mine in.: victory:


I tried wrapping mine in a towel/blanket and she wouldnt have none of it ended up having heating on full in car and pulling up right outside vet door mine also really enjoyed looking out of the window on the journey


----------



## BigBaz

Had NO luck finding a rescue so far, which i guess is a good thing.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

BigBaz said:


> Had NO luck finding a rescue so far, which i guess is a good thing.


The only reason you hear about rescue iguanas so much is because most of the care websites that preach this stuff is based in the US (most care websites are made by keepers over there for iguanas GIS etc), and there it is a very big problem, rescue iguanas in the UK are nowhere as near rescued as much as what they used to be mate, (this is a good thing it shows more and more people have began to research them) these days its bearded dragons, it goes with whatever is popular at the times that tend to end up in most shelters, the bearded dragon is exactly now in the same position the green iggy was just because they are popular and beleived to be easy.

The few iguanas that do end up getting rescued, tend to find their ways to other private keepers these days through the internet, classifieds, and sales, rather than official and registerd shelters, so to be fair, their is not thousands of iguanas sitting in shelters at all over here, you only need to phone a good percentage of the rescues up to see what I mean, it took me a year to find a male, times have moved on, your best bet would be to probibly buy a one (have a look in the classifieds) these days mate, or if you are willing to wait you might catch a few going or needing good homes after xmas when people relise they have been given or bought the wrong pet but that is probibly about as far as it goes.... : victory:


----------



## BigBaz

Salazare Slytherin said:


> The only reason you hear about rescue iguanas so much is because most of the care websites that preach this stuff is based in the US (most care websites are made by keepers over there for iguanas GIS etc), and there it is a very big problem, rescue iguanas in the UK are nowhere as near rescued as much as what they used to be mate, (this is a good thing it shows more and more people have began to research them) these days its bearded dragons, it goes with whatever is popular at the times that tend to end up in most shelters, the bearded dragon is exactly now in the same position the green iggy was just because they are popular and beleived to be easy.
> 
> The few iguanas that do end up getting rescued, tend to find their ways to other private keepers these days through the internet, classifieds, and sales, rather than official and registerd shelters, so to be fair, their is not thousands of iguanas sitting in shelters at all over here, you only need to phone a good percentage of the rescues up to see what I mean, it took me a year to find a male, times have moved on, your best bet would be to probibly buy a one (have a look in the classifieds) these days mate, or if you are willing to wait you might catch a few going or needing good homes after xmas when people relise they have been given or bought the wrong pet but that is probibly about as far as it goes.... : victory:


Thats what i was thinking 
Im glad there not common in rescues now.
They where very common when i started keeping in 1995 glad things are changing.
I already have a few bearded dragons from rescues.


----------



## Rojugi

there are a few people on Preloved looking to rehome igs because they don't have the time/space/money for them - like this poor fella in a viv that's way too small for him  Preloved | male iguana & viv for sale in Rotherham, South Yorkshire


----------



## BigBaz

Rojugi said:


> there are a few people on Preloved looking to rehome igs because they don't have the time/space/money for them - like this poor fella in a viv that's way too small for him  Preloved | male iguana & viv for sale in Rotherham, South Yorkshire



he is stunning.

need to contact her i think


----------



## White-Dragon

*Myoclonic jerks*

Have any of you ever had experience with myoclonic jerks in iguanas? I've seen online that they can be normal or associated with MBD, kidney or liver failure.
Our guy has about 2-3 of these a day, they're never serious, he just always seems surprised and a little put out afterwards!
It would be nice to rule out kidney and liver damage. We know his whole history, he has never been fed any animal protein and has never had MBD.

Assume his husbandry is correct and his diet strictly follows the green iguana soc feeding guide (and salazare's list of foods available in uk)


----------



## ScalezandTailz

Bigbaz if yr prepared to travel dwarf rescue in Southend on sea have 6 or 7 in need of homes, that's where our two came from, hope it helps 
SS, vets called poo tests will commence tomorrow or thurs, will here back prob next week
WD hope yr boy is ok 
Scalez


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

White-Dragon said:


> Have any of you ever had experience with myoclonic jerks in iguanas? I've seen online that they can be normal or associated with MBD, kidney or liver failure.
> Our guy has about 2-3 of these a day, they're never serious, he just always seems surprised and a little put out afterwards!
> It would be nice to rule out kidney and liver damage. We know his whole history, he has never been fed any animal protein and has never had MBD.
> 
> Assume his husbandry is correct and his diet strictly follows the green iguana soc feeding guide (and salazare's list of foods available in uk)


I have seen twitching in iguanas like your describing, but... I have to say not as often as what your describing WD, it apparantly can be related to both of those, so just to clarify, renal failure is not just caused by feeding animal protein, there are other factors that can can cause kidney issues too and if this has been going on for some time now, I would suggest having a kidney function/blood test to rule out both possibilities, simce both are quite serious. 

The twitching and jerking I have seen is apparantly normal, and the same thing can effect us, but I would be concerned if it kept happening on a daily baisis, has anything been sprayed near or around iggy at all? that can sometimes cause jerking and twitching movments.


----------



## BigBaz

Preloved | juvanile male green iguana for sale in Manchester, Lancashire


This guy might be mine if all goes well got a home check etc soon :2thumb:


----------



## winno

BigBaz said:


> Preloved | juvanile male green iguana for sale in Manchester, Lancashire
> 
> 
> This guy might be mine if all goes well got a home check etc soon :2thumb:


 
Good luck Baz when do you find out for sure ???


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

BigBaz said:


> Preloved | juvanile male green iguana for sale in Manchester, Lancashire
> 
> 
> This guy might be mine if all goes well got a home check etc soon :2thumb:


 
Ohhh he sounds like a lucky character, good luck!


----------



## winno

Hi all thought id post a couple of arnie and tink


----------



## spudfarrar

BigBaz said:


> Preloved | juvanile male green iguana for sale in Manchester, Lancashire
> 
> 
> This guy might be mine if all goes well got a home check etc soon :2thumb:


Fingers crossed for you hope you get him sounds like he deserves a second chance


----------



## roxnjaz

*zilla update*

Hi peeps just a update on Zilla, he has started eating now which is good :2thumb: and his tale still seems to be growing/shedding.

He has a bath every morning and poops, apart from that I don't handle him yet. Im doing the c.a.t method on YouTube he still whips his tale but hopefully he shall settle in time :2thumb: 

any tips anyone ?

Humidity is always between 60-70%
Basking spot is 90-95F

Ive also decided to change his uvb and light bulb yesterday as I assume they haven't been changed before, he is 6ish months old so thought its better to be safe than sorry. However I did change the uvb to a arcralaida 10% instead of the repti 5% his nearest point to it is about 8 inches.

Apologies for the spelling mistakes :lol2:
All the best 
Danny


----------



## BigBaz

winno said:


> Good luck Baz when do you find out for sure ???


got to give them a date im around for the home check then wait and see i guess


----------



## Yemeyana

Curious question, as I'm a long way from getting any yet, but - 

Rhino iguana keepers?
What size vivs do you keep them in? I'm going to have an 8'x4' vivarium available and most sources say that's fine for Cyclura cornuta... but of course I want the opinions of actual keepers! Comparing this size to the recommended for C. nubila, it seems disproportionately small... Let me know :blush:


----------



## BigBaz

winno said:


> Hi all thought id post a couple of arnie and tink
> image
> image


They are stunning i think we need more pix:2thumb:


----------



## BigBaz

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Enjoy.
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Big girl throwing her weight around
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image



stunning

Looks like my back yard.

lots of little tubs with veg and plants growing for food.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

BigBaz said:


> stunning
> 
> Looks like my back yard.
> 
> lots of little tubs with veg and plants growing for food.


Thanks mate. 
I find a great deal of my own food from the wild too  well I do when the weather and seasons permit, alot of it is so easily grown and found. 

I have moved since, we have a great big front drive and back garden, which we are doing an out door enclosure 100% definately this year, though it should have been done last year their was problems with the house build and delays. 

And naturally that means I can grow more food for my guys too, I am going to attempt growing some turnips for the greens


----------



## ScalezandTailz

SS!! Guess what?!?!
WORMS!! Lol
Vet did the test early as I was anxious for results, he found an 'abnormality' with her poo sample which could suggest worms and he said if he was to put money down that's what he'd take a shot with. so she goes in on Friday for another consultation and some worming treatment - result! 
Hopefully she'll start improving soon, I'm so ashamed I didn't see the symptoms sooner  anyhow wanted to say thankyou as you and a few others here suggested internal parasites and that's I pushed the vet to check for so thankyou very much
She went for a mooch in the grass the other day and discovered dandelions, I'm hoping with the natural UV and treatment underway we'll see improvements. As soon as we do you'll see photos of her in full glory!
Big hugs to everyone
Scalez x


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ScalezandTailz said:


> SS!! Guess what?!?!
> WORMS!! Lol
> Vet did the test early as I was anxious for results, he found an 'abnormality' with her poo sample which could suggest worms and he said if he was to put money down that's what he'd take a shot with. so she goes in on Friday for another consultation and some worming treatment - result!
> Hopefully she'll start improving soon, I'm so ashamed I didn't see the symptoms sooner  anyhow wanted to say thankyou as you and a few others here suggested internal parasites and that's I pushed the vet to check for so thankyou very much
> She went for a mooch in the grass the other day and discovered dandelions, I'm hoping with the natural UV and treatment underway we'll see improvements. As soon as we do you'll see photos of her in full glory!
> Big hugs to everyone
> Scalez x


 
Well I am certainly glad they have sussed that out, I am even more suprised a vet said that was fine! because she obviously isn't... personally I am suprised they never sussed this out in the first place, all the symptoms and appearence of your iggy was there, and to pass that off as "nothing" is actually quite concerning.

Anyways aslong as she now gets the right treatment thats what counts, good luck with the treatment, as long as shes going to get the right treatment and care thats what counts now innit, look forward to seeing some photos.


----------



## ScalezandTailz

I gotta say, for two forum members to post up within minutes of each other that they think its internal parasites and take a vet two weeks to come up with the same information has annoyed me a little; however I am impressed with the speed and punctuality he has worked.
I've heard stories where the information was given too late after weeks of waiting and has sadly resulted in the animal passing, within about 4 days he had the blood fess results and within about 3 days not only had the poo test results but had made a space so she could come in ASAP and get the treatment as soon as poss! 
He is a nice guy and I will be returning if i ever need him again, I'm just a little disappointed he didn't ask for her poo sooner as it was a basic test hat picked it up... It only cost me £15! It should have been one of the first things he asked for... 
Never mind, she's getting there - that's the main bit, I just wanted to pass my appreciation on; it's people like you on here that help me maintain my faith in forums...every now and then you find a gem 
Scalez


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ScalezandTailz said:


> I gotta say, for two forum members to post up within minutes of each other that they think its internal parasites and take a vet two weeks to come up with the same information has annoyed me a little; however I am impressed with the speed and punctuality he has worked.
> I've heard stories where the information was given too late after weeks of waiting and has sadly resulted in the animal passing, within about 4 days he had the blood fess results and within about 3 days not only had the poo test results but had made a space so she could come in ASAP and get the treatment as soon as poss!
> He is a nice guy and I will be returning if i ever need him again, I'm just a little disappointed he didn't ask for her poo sooner as it was a basic test hat picked it up... It only cost me £15! It should have been one of the first things he asked for...
> Never mind, she's getting there - that's the main bit, I just wanted to pass my appreciation on; it's people like you on here that help me maintain my faith in forums...every now and then you find a gem
> Scalez


I edited my origonal post just for the sake of not getting myself an infraction, (there is something else I would like to say but I am better off keeping that opinion to myself) but yeah I totally hear you mate, I have used quite a few vets tbh, there is two I stick with at the moment, I use warrington vets, and for more severe cases I will use Molly Varga up in cheshire, they are the only vets I am happy with working on my reptiles.


----------



## BigBaz

THIS WILL BE THE SETUP FOR THE RESCUE IGGY JUST NEEDS ABIT OF MODIFYING 

http://i447.photobucket.com/albums/qq193/snakeman52/DSC07442_zps64465f2f.jpg


----------



## winno

BigBaz said:


> THIS WILL BE THE SETUP FOR THE RESCUE IGGY JUST NEEDS ABIT OF MODIFYING
> 
> http://i447.photobucket.com/albums/qq193/snakeman52/DSC07442_zps64465f2f.jpg



Looks good buddy. You might have to loose the retic first:2thumb:

Though you was planning on putting Joanna in there


----------



## BigBaz

winno said:


> Looks good buddy. You might have to loose the retic first:2thumb:
> 
> Though you was planning on putting Joanna in there



change of plan. out building will be her home now.


----------



## targonne

*Good Morning,

I just woke Up!*











*And i am getting some Love *


----------



## ScalezandTailz

AWWWW targonne! He's beautiful!!


----------



## ScalezandTailz

Visit to the vet complete yesterday, she's been given a belly full of worming liquid stuff and to our astonishment she's eaten her way through 2 giant bowls full of lettuce, grated butternut squash, parsnip, tomatoes and strawberries...that stuff is clearly working lol!
Thankyou to everyone on here for helping, I'm exceptionally grateful and hope to help someone else in their hour of need if the occasion ever rises
Scalez x


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ScalezandTailz said:


> Visit to the vet complete yesterday, she's been given a belly full of worming liquid stuff and to our astonishment she's eaten her way through 2 giant bowls full of lettuce, grated butternut squash, parsnip, tomatoes and strawberries...that stuff is clearly working lol!
> Thankyou to everyone on here for helping, I'm exceptionally grateful and hope to help someone else in their hour of need if the occasion ever rises
> Scalez x


If you replace the tomato with papaya or mango I am sure they would greatly appreciate, sweeter, and much more healthier! which suprisingly sounds strange but true nevertheless haha.

I wish your girl all the best and a speedy recovery. I hope she makes it, she is a beautiful iguana.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ScalezandTailz said:


> Visit to the vet complete yesterday, she's been given a belly full of worming liquid stuff and to our astonishment she's eaten her way through 2 giant bowls full of lettuce, grated butternut squash, parsnip, tomatoes and strawberries...that stuff is clearly working lol!
> Thankyou to everyone on here for helping, I'm exceptionally grateful and hope to help someone else in their hour of need if the occasion ever rises
> Scalez x


Ps mate, many of us have made mistakes, many of us have learn't from them, it may suprise many but I have mentioned it before we used to feed aniamla protein diets mixed with the veggys, (ending in kindye and renal issues) we make mistakes, they are only worth it however it things are learn't from them.

P.s that isn' t me encouraging testing, just that if you choose a method after interpreating and outweighting the risks, to please share those expiriences so we can all learn.


----------



## BigBaz

Just wondered what UV bulbs do you lot use??


----------



## spudfarrar

*uv bulbs*



BigBaz said:


> Just wondered what UV bulbs do you lot use??


Arcadia t5's


----------



## BigBaz

I have just ordered a couple of arcadia T5 D3 

After alot of research and some advice these seem to be the dogs dangles


----------



## targonne

Hi guys, i leave you the video of Fiona, she is our new rescue.
She is gorgeous.

Give it a like and subscribe if you can

Green Iguana Adoption - YouTube


----------



## roxnjaz

Hello just a little update on Zilla, as u know I have been doing the c.a.t method, Its been about just over a week I have had him now and he just took 2 pieces of broccoli from my hand  

The previous owner who had him from a baby now being 6 months old, said he had never hand fed him before he just whips. Fingers crossed with more patience and reassurance the (better) behaviour shall continue.

All the best
Danny


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

targonne said:


> Hi guys, i leave you the video of Fiona, she is our new rescue.
> She is gorgeous.
> 
> Give it a like and subscribe if you can
> 
> Green Iguana Adoption - YouTube


She is gorgeous mate  she will flourish under your care.


----------



## targonne

Hi guys, 

So here is a picture of Cyan after his bath











And Fiona after hers.










She still hasn't lay the eggs, we have given her a vitamin/calcium injection, and are giver her dailie doses of calcium.
Also she is taking baths 2 a day, and getting misted at lunch.
She doesn't like the treatment to her burns, nor the calcium seringe...
Apart from that she likes to dig dig dig, and make me run for the camera twice a day. and nothing...



But soooooon.


----------



## 666

targonne said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So here is a picture of Cyan after his bath
> 
> image
> 
> 
> And Fiona after hers.
> 
> image
> 
> She still hasn't lay the eggs, we have given her a vitamin/calcium injection, and are giver her dailie doses of calcium.
> Also she is taking baths 2 a day, and getting misted at lunch.
> She doesn't like the treatment to her burns, nor the calcium seringe...
> Apart from that she likes to dig dig dig, and make me run for the camera twice a day. and nothing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But soooooon.




Wow they are both beautiful!!! Great photo's!


----------



## [email protected]

hi all picking up my iggi tomorrow will upload a few picks for you guys ive wanted to join this thread for a wile now thanks all dan : victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

[email protected] said:


> hi all picking up my iggi tomorrow will upload a few picks for you guys ive wanted to join this thread for a wile now thanks all dan : victory:


:welcome: look forward to seeing some pics.


----------



## mmarques

Just been looking at pictures of your iggys salazare, they are gorgeous! Hope my red iggy looks like yours  do you let them roam around the garden? If you have any more pics of them I love to see them


----------



## mmarques

I thought I'd share a few pics of tai lo with everyone  just took a few pics while he was out playing with me  enjoy!


























In this pic it shows green bits on him


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

mmarques said:


> Just been looking at pictures of your iggys salazare, they are gorgeous! Hope my red iggy looks like yours  do you let them roam around the garden? If you have any more pics of them I love to see them




Since those pics were took we have moved to a new house, it's baisicly just been built and the garden is being worked on at the moment, this one will have an outdoor enclosure in it this year and I will be growing quite alot for them, I was going to start planting yesterday and putting seeds out, but then it started snowing. :bash:

I will have to have a dig around through my photobucket because their is some decent photos on their that haven't seen the light of day yet. : victory:
Your iggy looks lovely  

Thankyou.


----------



## mmarques

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Since those pics were took we have moved to a new house, it's baisicly just been built and the garden is being worked on at the moment, this one will have an outdoor enclosure in it this year and I will be growing quite alot for them, I was going to start planting yesterday and putting seeds out, but then it started snowing. :bash:
> 
> I will have to have a dig around through my photobucket because their is some decent photos on their that haven't seen the light of day yet. : victory:
> Your iggy looks lovely
> 
> Thankyou.


We've started digging bits in the garden getting ready to grow bits and pieces. 
How big and heavy are your iggys? I'm still not sure about the sec of ours. 
Looking forward to seeing more pics


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

mmarques said:


> We've started digging bits in the garden getting ready to grow bits and pieces.
> How big and heavy are your iggys? I'm still not sure about the sec of ours.
> Looking forward to seeing more pics


I gave up trying to weigh iguanas a long time ago, they don't sit still on them lol.
Vets have the records of what their last weight was and I am happy with their body appearence, A member on this forum once had a saying, "your eyes are the best weapon you have"  if it looks good it is, if it doesn't then its not. 

Overall they are fat pigs! lol.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin




----------



## mmarques

Thanks for posting more pics, absolute stunners!  I see your red iggy has 3 like horn things on his snout, our iggy has just started to show them  why are some of your red iggys spikes cut off/shorter?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

mmarques said:


> Thanks for posting more pics, absolute stunners!  I see your red iggy has 3 like horn things on his snout, our iggy has just started to show them  why are some of your red iggys spikes cut off/shorter?


The rostral horns, I am not entirely sure mate, I think it varies between both males and females and might depend on where they actually come from, Albus is the only iguana I have seen with 3 of them. : victory:
I could be wrong, just taking a guess but theres little info I could find about it. 

He would have looked far more impressive if his spikes had been looked after, he always has trouble shedding them now.


----------



## mmarques

Salazare Slytherin said:


> The rostral horns, I am not entirely sure mate, I think it varies between both males and females and might depend on where they actually come from, Albus is the only iguana I have seen with 3 of them. : victory:
> I could be wrong, just taking a guess but theres little info I could find about it.
> 
> He would have looked far more impressive if his spikes had been looked after, he always has trouble shedding them now.


I'm guessing albus is a male? He looks impressive anyway 
Here's a close up pic I just took of tai lo's horns, would you say they're horns?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

mmarques said:


> I'm guessing albus is a male? He looks impressive anyway
> Here's a close up pic I just took of tai lo's horns, would you say they're horns?
> 
> image
> 
> image



He has a cheeky look about him lol, hes lovely, yeah they could be  time will tell I suppose. 

Yes Albus is a male


----------



## Rojugi

I don't think I'd ever risk taking my Zelda out in the garden. She'd be all like "GREEEEEEEN STUUUUFFFFF!" *gone*


----------



## mmarques

Rojugi said:


> I don't think I'd ever risk taking my Zelda out in the garden. She'd be all like "GREEEEEEEN STUUUUFFFFF!" *gone*


I did think that, unless my garden was all fenced out and my iggy to big to escape then maybe lol.


----------



## targonne

Nigthmare weekend for us,

Cyans agression went off the scale....
And he started biting everything, including himself... i leave you some pics, i ll put the link because there is some blood in it...

Cyan Breeding seasson agression | Facebook

We finally had to put him in a box, on a dark cold room for him to chill, this morning and until i left the house he was ok, we ll see at lunch time i ll drop by to check on them....

here is a video of the behavior, i stop him from biting him self but you get an idea of it.

Agressive iguana - Biting his own tail - YouTube

His tail is prety hard, but there was some nasty cuts we have patched up. today i was concidering wrapping his tail, but being that he hasn't atacked it yet i didn't. we ll see at lunch. 

Really wish he would stop this, he has so many things to tear in his room ... and if your wondering all the things in the floor are his "plush toys" because he mainly likes my clothes towels and pillows. 
Also the violence with which he was attacking them, it wasn't just the oh i bit you... it was i am biting you and i am going to obliterate you from this planet death rolling type of bite.

i had never seen him like this and the only change in the last week was that we increased his temp a bit more. because of the mesh.
Also after saturday evening, we removed all acrilic from the terrarium and replaced it with mesh. as you can see in the video.

If anyone has had his iguana display a behavior like this please let me know. 
or any ideas and suggestions would be welcomed.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

targonne said:


> Nigthmare weekend for us,
> 
> Cyans agression went off the scale....
> And he started biting everything, including himself... i leave you some pics, i ll put the link because there is some blood in it...
> 
> Cyan Breeding seasson agression | Facebook
> 
> We finally had to put him in a box, on a dark cold room for him to chill, this morning and until i left the house he was ok, we ll see at lunch time i ll drop by to check on them....
> 
> here is a video of the behavior, i stop him from biting him self but you get an idea of it.
> 
> Agressive iguana - Biting his own tail - YouTube
> 
> His tail is prety hard, but there was some nasty cuts we have patched up. today i was concidering wrapping his tail, but being that he hasn't atacked it yet i didn't. we ll see at lunch.
> 
> Really wish he would stop this, he has so many things to tear in his room ... and if your wondering all the things in the floor are his "plush toys" because he mainly likes my clothes towels and pillows.
> Also the violence with which he was attacking them, it wasn't just the oh i bit you... it was i am biting you and i am going to obliterate you from this planet death rolling type of bite.
> 
> i had never seen him like this and the only change in the last week was that we increased his temp a bit more. because of the mesh.
> Also after saturday evening, we removed all acrilic from the terrarium and replaced it with mesh. as you can see in the video.
> 
> If anyone has had his iguana display a behavior like this please let me know.
> or any ideas and suggestions would be welcomed.



That absaloutely sucks mate, I have never seen that before tbh, but off the top of my head a guy called (si-man) his iggy done something similar if I remember, can't remember if it was breeding season related or not but it might be worth finding him in the members list and dropping him a message.

The only real thing you can do is try to keep his frustration focussed on other things, maybe it is movement triggering it, have you tried shaking a towel near him to see if that helps reduce some of it? or maybe his green cuddly toy (which I love by the way lol) either way wrapping it in something to protect himself doesn't sound like a bad idea imo. 



Good luck keep us informed.


----------



## annie.davis

Salazare Slytherin said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


They're GORGEOUS Sal!!! :flrt: How many do you have now???


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

annie.davis said:


> They're GORGEOUS Sal!!! :flrt: How many do you have now???


Thanks annie, how is drako? we need some more pics  

2 iggys, and a possible new arrival in the next month or so, another female


----------



## annie.davis

Here's a few recent pic's of Drakes ... since its been a while :whistling2:

Drako with his new Bestie! - 


















Playing hide & seek ... So he thinks :lol2:









Kisses :flrt:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

annie.davis said:


> Here's a few recent pic's of Drakes ... since its been a while :whistling2:
> 
> Drako with his new Bestie! -
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Playing hide & seek ... So he thinks :lol2:
> image
> 
> Kisses :flrt:
> image


He has some gorgeous jowels, totally love the first pic, you both look great together  he is looking awesome! hes grown quite a bit since the last pic I seen too haha.


----------



## annie.davis

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Thanks annie, how is drako? we need some more pics
> 
> 2 iggys, and a possible new arrival in the next month or so, another female


Drako is great thank you  Just posted a few kinda recent pics, will get some more up soon.

Ahhh lovely :2thumb: Another rescue??


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

annie.davis said:


> Drako is great thank you  Just posted a few kinda recent pics, will get some more up soon.
> 
> Ahhh lovely :2thumb: Another rescue??


Sweet, I look forward to seeing them, 

this one isn't a "rescue as such" more a favor to a friend, the last few years her health has declined greatly and we had discussed what would happen to the aniamls should things reach a certain point in advance, and it looks like she is now at that stage, with not much hope of a turn around her ig has been well cared for, there should have been another but he was old and was pts last week after it was revealed he had some issues along with cancer, so it is just the female coming to live with us. 

I was offerd a while ago a big dom as some peeps on here know, but realisitcly with the ones i have atm that just isn't possible or going to work out, and it wouldn't be fair on that iggy either.


----------



## annie.davis

Salazare Slytherin said:


> He has some gorgeous jowels, totally love the first pic, you both look great together  he is looking awesome! hes grown quite a bit since the last pic I seen too haha.


 Thank you  
He has grown so much! I don’t realise it until I look at photos from the past months, the only thing I’m a bit upset about are his spines, as he has grown the log he sleeps under has seemed to flatten them ... obviously I have moved his log now but his spines haven’t gone back to normal :sad:
Other than that though he is great! He's my baby, I love him :flrt:


Salazare Slytherin said:


> Sweet, I look forward to seeing them,
> 
> this one isn't a "rescue as such" more a favor to a friend, the last few years her health has declined greatly and we had discussed what would happen to the aniamls should things reach a certain point in advance, and it looks like she is now at that stage, with not much hope of a turn around her ig has been well cared for, there should have been another but he was old and was pts last week after it was revealed he had some issues along with cancer, so it is just the female coming to live with us.
> 
> I was offerd a while ago a big dom as some peeps on here know, but realisitcly with the ones i have atm that just isn't possible or going to work out, and it wouldn't be fair on that iggy either.


Awww thats a shame, why is her health declining though? Is there anything you can do? 

Yes I can imaging bringing a dominant back would certainly rock the boat with the iggy's you already have and may upset all of them.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

annie.davis said:


> Thank you
> He has grown so much! I don’t realise it until I look at photos from the past months, the only thing I’m a bit upset about are his spines, as he has grown the log he sleeps under has seemed to flatten them ... obviously I have moved his log now but his spines haven’t gone back to normal :sad:
> Other than that though he is great! He's my baby, I love him :flrt:
> 
> 
> Awww thats a shame, why is her health declining though? Is there anything you can do?
> 
> Yes I can imaging bringing a dominant back would certainly rock the boat with the iggy's you already have and may upset all of them.


His spines still look good, okay they aren't as good as they could be, but they are iggys they have a habit of cramming into places without consideration of their spikes lol, they don't do what we want them too, he still looks awesome, and he looks really healthy  my yoda used to have flat spikes up near his head, and they would stand right up on a hot summer day when we went outside, it was weird? maybe a flare up from the sunlight? so don't be suprised to see his spikes stand up again from time to time  just have the camera ready when they do 

Unfortunately it is just a collection of issues which are now piling on top of her, (lack of movement) a great deal of pain) things getting worse (medications tiring her out all the time) it is a naff situation to be fair and things are not looking good, I wish there was something I could do tbh.


----------



## annie.davis

Salazare Slytherin said:


> His spines still look good, okay they aren't as good as they could be, but they are iggys they have a habit of cramming into places without consideration of their spikes lol, they don't do what we want them too, he still looks awesome, and he looks really healthy  my yoda used to have flat spikes up near his head, and they would stand right up on a hot summer day when we went outside, it was weird? maybe a flare up from the sunlight? so don't be suprised to see his spikes stand up again from time to time  just have the camera ready when they do
> 
> Unfortunately it is just a collection of issues which are now piling on top of her, (lack of movement) a great deal of pain) things getting worse (medications tiring her out all the time) it is a naff situation to be fair and things are not looking good, I wish there was something I could do tbh.


 Haha very true, they just get into all kinds of mischief!
If I groom them or he is basking in natural sunlight it does seem to help, I believe just getting the blood stimulating. It just looks like he's going for the back comb look rather than the Mohican :lol2:


Awww what a shame  so basically its just a case of trying to make her as comfortable as possible and help her get a good quality of life.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

annie.davis said:


> Haha very true, they just get into all kinds of mischief!
> If I groom them or he is basking in natural sunlight it does seem to help, I believe just getting the blood stimulating. It just looks like he's going for the back comb look rather than the Mohican :lol2:
> 
> 
> Awww what a shame  so basically its just a case of trying to make her as comfortable as possible and help her get a good quality of life.


Ha, mohican lmao, I used to have a friend with one, it never suited him lol.
Yeah, she can come and visit her iggy any time she wants, and she will receive regular updates, she is on my fb too, that tends to be where I post the best percentage of my pics.


----------



## mmarques

Targonne, that really sucks about cyan, how's he getting on now? Has he stopped? 
Ps I love how he loves it when you're stroking him


----------



## targonne

Hey guys so a few updates, cyan finaly got his tail patched up, sadly his defense mechanism acted up with a bit and he broke his tail bone, skin didn't break so i m hoping he can recover, later on we ll go to the vet for an xray and see what we can do. i m realy hoping we can save it cause its 5 cm above where it had regrowned...

if you want to follow this story, and cause i dont want to post bloody pictures here plz go on our facebook and check it out, we are always updating with pics there...

www.facebook.com/greenhornproject

regarding fiona also a quick update, still no eggs, i made a litle vid 

Ovulating green iguana - YouTube

dont forget to like and subscribe


----------



## annie.davis

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Ha, mohican lmao, I used to have a friend with one, it never suited him lol.
> Yeah, she can come and visit her iggy any time she wants, and she will receive regular updates, she is on my fb too, that tends to be where I post the best percentage of my pics.


Haha well iggy's pull them off quite well.

Ah that's good that she can still get updates & see how she's getting on  , you should add Drako on fb ... That's where I tend to put all his updates & pic's on. 

Just found another for you -


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

annie.davis said:


> Haha well iggy's pull them off quite well.
> 
> Ah that's good that she can still get updates & see how she's getting on  , you should add Drako on fb ... That's where I tend to put all his updates & pic's on.
> 
> Just found another for you -
> image


That is an awesome pic, I am pretty sure I have a Drako Davis on there or I have at least seen a Drako Davis posting on some groups... I will have a look


----------



## mmarques

Annie, I love your iggy  in that pic he looks like he's about to have one of your fingers off!!


----------



## Wildryan

Hi guys


----------



## mmarques

Wildryan said:


> Hi guys


Hi wildryan, any pics of your iggy/s?


----------



## White-Dragon

*Iggy*

Hi guys, iguana's are great arn't they... really hope cyan's tail heals quicky, sounds awful.
Iggy decided to help me clean the house yesterday. The inlaws are coming in a week and he thought it would be nice if i cleaned the floor.
After asking to come out every 10 minutes, he would do a little poo in a difference place every time, thus gradually helping me to wipe every inch of the floor.
Arn't iguanas great.

Anyway, here are some new pics of him:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1475910162679.492297.667697678&type=3&theater
The whole album should be available.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin




----------



## mmarques

Happy Easter to you and your iggys too salazare


----------



## annie.davis

mmarques said:


> Annie, I love your iggy  in that pic he looks like he's about to have one of your fingers off!!


Haha awww thanks :flrt: 
He was just taking food out my hand though and this was a fluke shot haha, he has never bitten me before!


----------



## targonne

Morning guys,

So a little update on our problems........

Yesterday we finaly had to amputate a bit of cyans tail, as it was starting to rot, we are hoping it heals up nicely and the rest of the wounds he has dont cause him problems.

Fiona started laying eggs 2 days ago, but she it is going very bad, the first nigth she laid 4 eggs 1 every 2 hours +/- and yesterday she laid 5... we gave her 2 shots of ocitocine to help her before hand.

I would realy like not to open her up to remove the eggs surgically but i m not sure at the present time if that will be possible. mainly because risking leaving the eggs on the oviduct can cause more harm then good..

we will see if during today she can lay some eggs.
she is very active, drinking water every 2 hours, and eating some. (not much...)

She is getting liquid calcium everyday, for the past 3 weeks to help with the egg formation and now the laying. also she is receiving oral vitamins everyday.

some pictures of the eggs 





































If you want to send fiona your love, please dont forget to go our facebook page, and drop a like and if you want a message for her.

GreenHorn Project

It wasn't the easiest of nigths... has the anxiety for both of them is ... and didnt get much sleep either so i m sure she gets water.
but not all is bad Malys is doing great


----------



## ScalezandTailz

Been a few weeks since posting but I thought I'd post up some happy news at last! In just under 3 weeks has gone from just 2.32kg O) to 2.76kg!! We are very pleased and relieved to watch our little girl believed to be 14yrs old gain strength, a huge appetite, a love to explore and the ability to create humongous poos everywhere lol
And just for SS;
































I know she doesn't look the best but honestly she putting weight on and her legs are getting stronger everyday
Scalez


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ScalezandTailz said:


> Been a few weeks since posting but I thought I'd post up some happy news at last! In just under 3 weeks has gone from just 2.32kg O) to 2.76kg!! We are very pleased and relieved to watch our little girl believed to be 14yrs old gain strength, a huge appetite, a love to explore and the ability to create humongous poos everywhere lol
> And just for SS;
> image
> image
> image
> image
> I know she doesn't look the best but honestly she putting weight on and her legs are getting stronger everyday
> Scalez


Awww bless her, once they are given a kick in the right direction they put the weight back on easily enough, lets just hope she keeps up with it, thanks for sharing the pics of your wonderful iggys, I hope she continues to put the weight on and get a nice big fat round tail again. : victory:


----------



## roxnjaz

Awww bless her, once they are given a kick in the right direction they put the weight back on easily enough, lets just hope she keeps up with it, thanks for sharing the pics of your wonderful iggys, I hope she continues to put the weight on and get a nice big fat round tail again. : victory: Today 02:41 PM

yeeep I would be agreeing with that. im sure she shall pull through poor iggy.

All the best
Danny


----------



## Rojugi

it looks like my Zelda's gravid again; looking back at my notes from last year I'm expecting her to lay her eggs in early May. It's her second time and I'm a lot less worried than I was last year because look at her - 20-odd eggs all laid in one go and she looked fantastic afterwards. :flrt:


----------



## Dan Bristow

Buddy chilling on his shelf


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

I am a little iggy, green and fat.
Here is my dewlap and here is my WHAPPP!


----------



## chapmand

hi guys, im looking to get my first iguana in the next couple of weeks or so. the only question i have after my research etc is regarding enclosure size for a young iguana. the iguana in question is 7month old (or a month either way). ive seen enclosures of all sorts of sizes for youngsters so my minds abit boggled. i was thinking a 3ft wide viv with 4ft hight for climbing but then i seen people keeping youngsters in small viv sizes with 1.5 - 2ft of height, untill the little one gained trust and become easier to handle. any advice and thoughts on this would be great thanks.


----------



## targonne

Hey guys, 

Though i would share a litle update on fiona 










And a video 

Fiona eating (Green iguana) - YouTube

If you can dont forget to like and subscribe, you can follow their adventures on facebook as well as youtube 
come and say hi

www.facebook.com/greenhornproject


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

chapmand said:


> hi guys, im looking to get my first iguana in the next couple of weeks or so. the only question i have after my research etc is regarding enclosure size for a young iguana. the iguana in question is 7month old (or a month either way). ive seen enclosures of all sorts of sizes for youngsters so my minds abit boggled. i was thinking a 3ft wide viv with 4ft hight for climbing but then i seen people keeping youngsters in small viv sizes with 1.5 - 2ft of height, untill the little one gained trust and become easier to handle. any advice and thoughts on this would be great thanks.


Hi mate I wouldn't keep a baby iguana in anything less than something like this, height is there way really, I know what you mean, this is my preference though, they grow fairly quickly out of enclosures the size you have seen, so your probably going to save a bit of dosh by doing something similar. 








Hope that gives some idea  

I would probably go for the 4ft height to start with if thats what your aiming for at first. : victory:


----------



## chapmand

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Hi mate I wouldn't keep a baby iguana in anything less than something like this, height is there way really, I know what you mean, this is my preference though, they grow fairly quickly out of enclosures the size you have seen, so your probably going to save a bit of dosh by doing something similar.
> image
> Hope that gives some idea
> 
> I would probably go for the 4ft height to start with if thats what your aiming for at first. : victory:


cheers, that helps alot. that was something i was aiming for in the first place. so pleased you back that up :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

chapmand said:


> cheers, that helps alot. that was something i was aiming for in the first place. so pleased you back that up :2thumb:


No worries 

Anyways here is a shot of my girl.


----------



## raymaral

what size Viv does fully grown iguana need and would a baby thrive going straight into an adult sized Viv?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

raymaral said:


> what size Viv does fully grown iguana need and would a baby thrive going straight into an adult sized Viv?


Go for the biggest you can  and yes, if you bomparded it with decor and climbing options etc.


----------



## raymaral

Would 6ft be tall enough you think, my dining room where we would put Viv is only 7ft high lol


----------



## targonne

Salazar her collors are stunning m8.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

raymaral said:


> Would 6ft be tall enough you think, my dining room where we would put Viv is only 7ft high lol


Yeah I keep my female in a 6ft tall viv mate, ideally you would have as tall as you could, also ideally you would have a plot in the amazon, but sometimes it aint possible, my male is in a big 7ft tall viv and it is almost touching the ceiling, if it was any further toward the ceiling, id be worried about heat rising and burns etc, would be more dangerous for me, not to mention im small and short so would never be able to get into anything taller than that for maintenance LOL.



targonne said:


> Salazar her collors are stunning m8.


Thanks mate, I had some friends come stay with us for a few days, (there on here actually, they brought there good camera, because my cameras are naff and I just cant capture their true beauty with what I have, they always go dulled or blurred  even my phone takes better pics than my camera! and my phone isn't very good, but it was a present to me so I can't really say its crap out of being polite ya know lol.


----------



## raymaral

Cool thanks for the advice, ill bear it in mind when I finally get round to building the Viv


----------



## Salazare Slytherin




----------



## Veyron

Salazare Slytherin said:


> image


Is it wrong that I'm slightly aroused by that photo ? :whistling2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Veyron said:


> Is it wrong that I'm slightly aroused by that photo ? :whistling2:


:2thumb:


----------



## Veyron

Anyone growing their own food at the minute ???

Mine have been late starting this year because of the snow/cold weather, but everything is coming along nicely now. Abit more sun and with the weather getting warmer, should have some nice flowers soon. :2thumb:

I do need another greenhouse to fit everything in though :whistling2:


----------



## Rojugi

I planted my butternut squash seeds last Sunday, but none of them have germinated yet.

Apparently 8 seeds count as "approximately 10". 9 seeds I would have accepted, but 8? *grumble grumble swear*


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

yeah, my squash hasnt came up yet either, but my pumpkin seeds are well on the way, got some more stuff to get planted this year, various mustards, and im also trying for turnips again, I always fail with those.


----------



## Veyron

I've saved loads of money on seed trays...Homebase give theirs away for free, the ones that their plant pots get delivered in. Well chuffed :2thumb: Got lots of watercress and herbs on the go.

Anyone tried LANDcress, can Iggys eat it ??


----------



## targonne

one of these weekends i will go out into our litle horto, and clear it to start planting.

Scary tough


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Veyron said:


> I've saved loads of money on seed trays...Homebase give theirs away for free, the ones that their plant pots get delivered in. Well chuffed :2thumb: Got lots of watercress and herbs on the go.
> 
> Anyone tried LANDcress, can Iggys eat it ??


Yes they can mate


----------



## Rojugi

does anyone know if iggies can eat lavender? It isn't in the poisonous OR edible lists in Iguanas for Dummies. I figure since it has relaxing properties it might do some good for Zelda since she's gravid and as such has gone completely insane and won't stop trying to dig a hole in her glass. It's like nails on a chalkboard all day long.

BTW: top tip when shopping for greens - rummage to the bottom of the tray of veggies (or lift it up if there is a second one underneath), to find packets with an extra 2 or 3 days on the best before date.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rojugi said:


> does anyone know if iggies can eat lavender? It isn't in the poisonous OR edible lists in Iguanas for Dummies. I figure since it has relaxing properties it might do some good for Zelda since she's gravid and as such has gone completely insane and won't stop trying to dig a hole in her glass. It's like nails on a chalkboard all day long.
> 
> BTW: top tip when shopping for greens - rummage to the bottom of the tray of veggies (or lift it up if there is a second one underneath), to find packets with an extra 2 or 3 days on the best before date.


Lavander is edible but there are a few kinds, I am sure there is a type of lavander some kind of tortoise can eat its a native food, if its edible for them you can bet your socks its edible for iggys, not sure of the exact name but the other ones I am not sure about, do you know its scientific name? It shouldn't be too hard to find out if its dangerous to feed or not.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin




----------



## Rojugi




----------



## White-Dragon

Salazare Slytherin said:


> image


EEERMAHGURD CUUDUUUURLLZZZZ

:lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rojugi said:


> image


She is looking great . 



White-Dragon said:


> EEERMAHGURD CUUDUUUURLLZZZZ
> 
> :lol2:


HA!


----------



## targonne

New Update 

Dont forget to Like/subscribe if you can, means a lot to us.








A litle Update on Fiona (Our Female Green Iguana) - YouTube


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Dear wonderful keepers of the iguana thread, I have a question.
Has anyone noticed differences in behavior around bed time? Albus has took to sleeping on his middle shelf this last week, my female tonight even tried going to sleep in her water tray, obviously I double checked their temps, all were acceptible, what has made me ask is this hasn't happned before and while doing some reading across other forums some igs are behaving in similar ways? could just be co-incidence though.


----------



## raymaral

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Dear wonderful keepers of the iguana thread, I have a question.
> Has anyone noticed differences in behavior around bed time? Albus has took to sleeping on his middle shelf this last week, my female tonight even tried going to sleep in her water tray, obviously I double checked their temps, all were acceptible, what has made me ask is this hasn't happned before and while doing some reading across other forums some igs are behaving in similar ways? could just be co-incidence though.


Not iggy but my bosc slept in her water bowl last night, she never has before


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

raymaral said:


> Not iggy but my bosc slept in her water bowl last night, she never has before


Thanks for your feedback mate  I just found it very odd. : victory:


----------



## raymaral

I got her out and dried her off and she been normal all day, can't work out why she done it all her temps are normal but she been acting strange the last few days, trying to get out constantly and when out she hiding under everything she can get to, except when I fed her in dining room yesterday she ran through the house with a chick in her mouth back to her Viv to eat under her hide


----------



## scotty667

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Dear wonderful keepers of the iguana thread, I have a question.
> Has anyone noticed differences in behavior around bed time? Albus has took to sleeping on his middle shelf this last week, my female tonight even tried going to sleep in her water tray, obviously I double checked their temps, all were acceptible, what has made me ask is this hasn't happned before and while doing some reading across other forums some igs are behaving in similar ways? could just be co-incidence though.


Hello Mr Slytherin long time no speak lol  alot of beardy keepers are having their beardys acting differently and apparently it's down to the temp changes and air pressure or something like that, hope this helps.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

scotty667 said:


> Hello Mr Slytherin long time no speak lol  alot of beardy keepers are having their beardys acting differently and apparently it's down to the temp changes and air pressure or something like that, hope this helps.


I keep beardies too, they have slept in different locations too but never put much thought to it, only because they done it a while back too and they can be fussy lol.

Thanks scotty, barametric pressure sounds possible this is what I had been thinking but wanted to clarify just to make sure : victory:


----------



## scotty667

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I keep beardies too, they have slept in different locations too but never put much thought to it, only because they done it a while back too and they can be fussy lol.
> 
> Thanks scotty, barametric pressure sounds possible this is what I had been thinking but wanted to clarify just to make sure : victory:


Thats it's i knew it began with a B lol anything possible with our whether at the moment lol.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Got bored done my girl a quick music vid.
Minis video - Slide.ly


----------



## chapmand

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Got bored done my girl a quick music vid.
> Minis video - Slide.ly


2nd post on this thread, being a new iggy owner i should be appearing alot more :2thumb:.

nice to see some images collectively put together : victory: she looks great


----------



## White-Dragon

hey guys, wondering how you all orientate your igs bed time/up time?

currently my guys light pings off at 8PM and he puts himself to bed on his shelf no hassle. his light pings on around 6am, so hes sleeping and lights out for 10 hours a night.

wondering if hes getting to much or to little sleep: victory:


----------



## Shaxx

White-Dragon said:


> hey guys, wondering how you all orientate your igs bed time/up time?
> 
> currently my guys light pings off at 8PM and he puts himself to bed on his shelf no hassle. his light pings on around 6am, so hes sleeping and lights out for 10 hours a night.
> 
> wondering if hes getting to much or to little sleep: victory:


Mine are set up for lights off at 8.30pm and on at 8.00am but she is usually awake at about 7.00 - 7.30 for some reason. She won't move before 8.00am Just lay there with her eyes open until lights on.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

White-Dragon said:


> hey guys, wondering how you all orientate your igs bed time/up time?
> 
> currently my guys light pings off at 8PM and he puts himself to bed on his shelf no hassle. his light pings on around 6am, so hes sleeping and lights out for 10 hours a night.
> 
> wondering if hes getting to much or to little sleep: victory:


12 hours on 12 hours off,, 7 in the morning ontil 7 at night, around 6ish mine start preparing for bed. : victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Shaxx said:


> Mine are set up for lights off at 8.30pm and on at 8.00am but she is usually awake at about 7.00 - 7.30 for some reason. She won't move before 8.00am Just lay there with her eyes open until lights on.


when ive got up early mornings for work ive even seen them awake at 4ish in the morning before a few times, no lights on or anything, but I have seen it. : victory:
Not sure what thats all about tbh.


----------



## BUMP2010

*Re: Iguana lighting*



Shaxx said:


> Mine are set up for lights off at 8.30pm and on at 8.00am but she is usually awake at about 7.00 - 7.30 for some reason. She won't move before 8.00am Just lay there with her eyes open until lights on.



I agree, but stager mine, in there natural habitat the sun go's down about 20 / 30 minutes before actual dark, dawn brakes with about the same time difference.

I to try and imitate this as best I can so the D3 T5 tubes come on at 8.00 AM and of at 8.30, the sun i,e the MV 160w basking light's comes on at 8.30 AM and of at 8.00 pm.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mmarques

Most recent picture of tai lo


----------



## Shaxx

BUMP2010 said:


> I agree, but stager mine, in there natural habitat the sun go's down about 20 / 30 minutes before actual dark, dawn brakes with about the same time difference.
> 
> I to try and imitate this as best I can so the D3 T5 tubes come on at 8.00 AM and of at 8.30, the sun i,e the MV 160w basking light's comes on at 8.30 AM and of at 8.00 pm.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Pretty much How I have mine set up. My girl is pretty funny though when the first light goes off she takes that as time to get up and Bob then climb down so that when the second light goes off she can panic and try to get to the top in the dark.

Never a dull moment with kenshi.


----------



## White-Dragon

Salazare Slytherin said:


> when ive got up early mornings for work ive even seen them awake at 4ish in the morning before a few times, no lights on or anything, but I have seen it. : victory:
> Not sure what thats all about tbh.


they were clearly getting a glass of water dude


----------



## BigBaz

Here is my new setup. got a home check 2morro to hopefully rescue basil the iguana.


----------



## roxnjaz

mine are 9-9


----------



## tremerz97

BigBaz said:


> Here is my new setup. got a home check 2morro to hopefully rescue basil the iguana.
> 
> [URL=http://i447.photobucket.com/albums/qq193/snakeman52/DSC07567_zps0445aab8.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i447.photobucket.com/albums/qq193/snakeman52/DSC07566_zpsecbfff9e.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i447.photobucket.com/albums/qq193/snakeman52/DSC07565_zps3e225861.jpg]image[/URL]


looks awesome! good luck!


----------



## Shaxx

BigBaz said:


> Here is my new setup. got a home check 2morro to hopefully rescue basil the iguana.
> 
> [URL=http://i447.photobucket.com/albums/qq193/snakeman52/DSC07565_zps3e225861.jpg]image[/URL]


Looks great I hope you get Basil.

Just curious, is that soil in the bottom of the viv? If so is that safe? 

If it is I may put some I. The bottom of makenshi's viv.


----------



## BigBaz

Shaxx said:


> Looks great I hope you get Basil.
> 
> Just curious, is that soil in the bottom of the viv? If so is that safe?
> 
> If it is I may put some I. The bottom of makenshi's viv.



Its top soil 

I have used it for snakes and lizards for around 10yrs + with no issues


----------



## Shaxx

BigBaz said:


> Its top soil
> 
> I have used it for snakes and lizards for around 10yrs + with no issues


do just put it in as it is or do anything to it first? e.g bake it?

would pretty much solve all the issues i have with the bottom of my viv as long as i can find somewhere to get some topsoil nearby.


----------



## BigBaz

Shaxx said:


> do just put it in as it is or do anything to it first? e.g bake it?
> 
> would pretty much solve all the issues i have with the bottom of my viv as long as i can find somewhere to get some topsoil nearby.



I get it from b and q or homebase.

I put it in straight from the bag. im not to bothered if there are some bugs in it as i add woodlice etc to it. its a big enclosure so bio active soil is helpful.

Other may have thoughts on this


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

BigBaz said:


> I get it from b and q or homebase.
> 
> I put it in straight from the bag. im not to bothered if there are some bugs in it as i add woodlice etc to it. its a big enclosure so bio active soil is helpful.
> 
> Other may have thoughts on this


adding in my substrate today.


----------



## BigBaz

Salazare Slytherin said:


> adding in my substrate today.
> http://s1096.photobucket.com/user/salazreslytherin/media/Iguanas/IMG_0158_zps405bd7a0.jpg.htmlimage



that is fantastic.

Can i ask if you have any ideas to improve my setup??


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

BigBaz said:


> that is fantastic.
> 
> Can i ask if you have any ideas to improve my setup??


Thanks mate, to be honest I have followed some of your posts mate, you know your stuff, just use common sense  I would probably eventually look into adding in some more fake plants in there, just because iguanas love to hide in them (well mine do lol), but other than that just keep doing what you are (I am not sure what kind of lighting that is your using? what is it is it?  my big male loves hiding and spying on me through his plants, its quite funny watching him, because he thinks hes so sligh thinking I cant see him when he does that lol and it looks nice.

: victory:


----------



## BigBaz

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Thanks mate, to be honest I have followed some of your posts mate, you know your stuff, just use common sense  I would probably eventually look into adding in some fake plants in there, just because iguanas love to hide, my big male loves hiding and spying on me through his plants, its quite funny watching him, because he thinks hes so sligh thinking I cant see him when he does that lol and it looks nice.
> 
> : victory:


ill hunt around for some more.

Like the look of the trellis does it get used much?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

BigBaz said:


> ill hunt around for some more.
> 
> Like the look of the trellis does it get used much?


Oh yes, get ome nice strong ones, because when they climb it some of the bits can snap, sometimes you can use them, but they do use it I might have to replace mine once every couple of years. 

Iguanas will climb on anything and everything they can


----------



## mmarques

Salazare Slytherin said:


> adding in my substrate today.
> [URL=http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g333/salazreslytherin/Iguanas/IMG_0158_zps405bd7a0.jpg]image[/URL]


Hi salazare, where do you get all the artificial plants from? Most reptile shops I went to sell a small piece for min £6!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

mmarques said:


> Hi salazare, where do you get all the artificial plants from? Most reptile shops I went to sell a small piece for min £6!


Hi mate, varied different places tbh, the big hanging ones you can see are sold at a big (mr big deal for £2.99 where I lived in tunstall) I used to buy them by the box fulls because they are bigger, cheaper and stronger than the standard pet shop ones, some came from dunelm mills (which are just around the corner from us, and some I even picked up at car boot sales lol : victory:


----------



## Shaxx

i shopped about on ebay and found a great seller ( cant remember who tho sorry) selling silk plants for ridiculously low prices in the uk, next day delivery and i pretty much decked out kenshi's viv for about £25.

unfortunately you cant really see all the plants and fake grasses at the bottom in this pic but it was one hell of a find


----------



## BigBaz

I passed the home check.

Here is Basil


----------



## spudfarrar

BigBaz said:


> I passed the home check.
> 
> Here is Basil
> 
> [URL=http://i447.photobucket.com/albums/qq193/snakeman52/DSC07570_zps7f6b0063.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i447.photobucket.com/albums/qq193/snakeman52/DSC07571_zps2826d723.jpg]image[/URL]


Seems to be enjoying his new home


----------



## BigBaz

spudfarrar said:


> Seems to be enjoying his new home


yeah he has been hunting for the perfect spot


----------



## roxnjaz

Congrats mate im sure he shall settle in no time.

All the best
Danny


----------



## BigBaz

Few more of Basil settling in


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

A slide show I put together, had 5 minutes spare. 
Enjoy guys. 
Jurassic Park - Slide.ly : victory:


----------



## BigBaz

Great Slideshow

I have added some new plants and an all important feeding shelf.

Next is the filters water bowl


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

BigBaz said:


> Great Slideshow
> 
> I have added some new plants and an all important feeding shelf.
> 
> Next is the filters water bowl
> 
> [URL=http://i447.photobucket.com/albums/qq193/snakeman52/DSC07583_zpscd10af41.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i447.photobucket.com/albums/qq193/snakeman52/DSC07580_zps0859b057.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i447.photobucket.com/albums/qq193/snakeman52/DSC07582_zpsa1082611.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i447.photobucket.com/albums/qq193/snakeman52/DSC07584_zps650a4a84.jpg]image[/URL]


That looks brill mate, I love the bamboo ones  :2thumb:
Basil is going to be one very happy iggy.

I love the rocks too, I am debating adding in some myself into mine? but... I also want some tree stumps leading up to a shelf (like some steps) to make it look a bit nicer and tidier.


----------



## targonne

Hello guys, 

so we have decided to introduce fiona to cyan, and hope/pray for the best.

I dont think we could have asked for anything better, and since then they have had several dates.

I leave you the video of their first interaction. they had never seen each other before this. 

And they had never seen another adult from their own specie.

Hope you enjoy it, and please dont forget to Like.

Introducing our Male and Female Green iguanas. (Cyan and Fiona) - YouTube

P.s i know its a bit long, but you can skip if you dont want to watch it all. the behavior that they displayed was to briliant for me to edit...

the next ones will be shorter.


----------



## ScalezandTailz

Hey SS,
I'm deeply saddened to tell you that we lost Pebbles at 12.14 this afternoon. Her stomach had bloated and she wasn't even taking puréed food I'd done for her. She fell asleep warm, comfortable in her favourite blanket and had clambered up my stomach. she rested her head on my shoulder, snuggled in for a cuddle and simply never woke up.
I'd like to thank every member here who posted up help and good wishes, we appreciated everyone's input, at the end of the day we think she was simply old and her time came.
I am obviously devasted so if I take a while to post up again please understand
Best wishes
Scalez


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ScalezandTailz said:


> Hey SS,
> I'm deeply saddened to tell you that we lost Pebbles at 12.14 this afternoon. Her stomach had bloated and she wasn't even taking puréed food I'd done for her. She fell asleep warm, comfortable in her favourite blanket and had clambered up my stomach. she rested her head on my shoulder, snuggled in for a cuddle and simply never woke up.
> I'd like to thank every member here who posted up help and good wishes, we appreciated everyone's input, at the end of the day we think she was simply old and her time came.
> I am obviously devasted so if I take a while to post up again please understand
> Best wishes
> Scalez


Very sorry to hear that mate, she didn't look overly grand in the last pics you posted but you done your best by her and in the end thats what counts  RIP pebbles.


----------



## White-Dragon

hey guys a quick question on ig behaviour, seeing if anyone has a similar tale.

about a week and a half ago, iggy went from the "MUST BE OUT AND EXPLORING" mode into "ill chill out all day" mode. i had a great week of him being completely stretched out all day (very alert, not ill at all, i was checking).

On wednesday i put a new T5 into his viv instead of an MVB. ive had 2 days of dewlap, bobbing and hiss/puffing now. 

besides dislike that things have changed, what else could be bugging him enough that hes aggressive towards me when he used to be desperate for attention?

thanks guys


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Hi,

What you now have is an energised Igg! 

the more energy that they get form light the more "wild" behaviour will be displayed.

It is the same with most species. The ever so nice family Beardie turns into a hissing, scratching monster after a couple of hours in the back garden.

With Iggs being so intelligent it maybe an idea to limit exposure and increase the daily hours over a 2 week period. 

These lamps are just as powerful as the M.V but over a vastly wider usable area.

so maybe 4 hours on day one and work it up by half an hour a day until you get to the full photoperiod. 

good luck

John.




White-Dragon said:


> hey guys a quick question on ig behaviour, seeing if anyone has a similar tale.
> 
> about a week and a half ago, iggy went from the "MUST BE OUT AND EXPLORING" mode into "ill chill out all day" mode. i had a great week of him being completely stretched out all day (very alert, not ill at all, i was checking).
> 
> On wednesday i put a new T5 into his viv instead of an MVB. ive had 2 days of dewlap, bobbing and hiss/puffing now.
> 
> besides dislike that things have changed, what else could be bugging him enough that hes aggressive towards me when he used to be desperate for attention?
> 
> thanks guys


----------



## White-Dragon

Arcadiajohn said:


> Hi,
> 
> What you now have is an energised Igg!
> 
> the more energy that they get form light the more "wild" behaviour will be displayed.
> 
> It is the same with most species. The ever so nice family Beardie turns into a hissing, scratching monster after a couple of hours in the back garden.
> 
> With Iggs being so intelligent it maybe an idea to limit exposure and increase the daily hours over a 2 week period.
> 
> These lamps are just as powerful as the M.V but over a vastly wider usable area.
> 
> so maybe 4 hours on day one and work it up by half an hour a day until you get to the full photoperiod.
> 
> good luck
> 
> John.



thanks john, ill start putting him to bed earlier for a few days, or ill get him out round the flat for an hour or two.

either way, ill try to get his exposure down a tad 

thanks again


----------



## AZUK

*Yay we made the front Cover*


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

AZUK said:


> [URL=http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c296/scana/560131_631265933555602_793466933_n.jpg]image[/URL]


I want to be your ig right now


----------



## tremerz97

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I want to be your ig right now


is that ur way of flirting sal? lol!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

tremerz97 said:


> is that ur way of flirting sal? lol!


well... these igs get all the attention. 
:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Bexzini

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I want to be your ig right now


I'll be you ig babycakes


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Bexzini said:


> I'll be you ig babycakes


mega noms  xxx


----------



## AZUK

Salazare Slytherin said:


> mega noms  xxx


 
Get a room for Gods sake :whip:


----------



## AZUK

*more of the Dude*


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

AZUK said:


> Get a room for Gods sake :whip:


:whistling2:

He is looking fab, I love his jowels


----------



## BigBaz

AZUK said:


> http://s29.photobucket.com/user/scana/media/animals7-2823652.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> 
> 
> http://s29.photobucket.com/user/scana/media/animals6-2823651.jpg.htmlimage



stunning :notworthy:


----------



## targonne

Hey guys

While the construction of the new Outdoor enclosure for cyan and Fiona isn't done, we wanted her to catch some natural sun ligth and get some fresh air, so we used this temporary one.
She enjoys being outside very much, where she can see the wilderness and feel the air on her face.
there is nothing better for a reptile then natural sun light.

Fiona (Green Iguana) Exploring her temporary Out Doors Terrarium - YouTube


----------



## Rojugi

My lizardy lump is still gravid; last year she laid her eggs on the 25th of April but then it has been a very late spring so maybe that's why. I haven't been cleaning out the viv as much as usual (due to her being psychopathic), and she hasn't been bathing herself which she normally does daily, so she's got loads of mites aaaaand of course I've run out of callingtons.

I decided this morning that she was getting a bath whether she liked it or not, so I now have some lovely gashes in my arm. I only managed to get her front end clean before she won the battle of wills and I let her be - at which point she practically dived into her water bowl for a splash around because she is an arse.


----------



## the plumber

*Annie in the garden*

Annie getting some real sunshine in the garden.


----------



## Rojugi

for god's sake is there a way I can force my iguana to hurry up and lay her eggs already? Like squeezing them out of her, or sucking them out with a hoover, or swinging her around by her front legs and letting centrifugal force work its magic?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rojugi said:


> for god's sake is there a way I can force my iguana to hurry up and lay her eggs already? Like squeezing them out of her, or sucking them out with a hoover, or swinging her around by her front legs and letting centrifugal force work its magic?


I think there are medications you can get which can encourage it, but any vet worth his/her money will prefer the eggs to pass naturally.

I have only expirienced one cycle and I think I got through that one purely by luck tbh. 

Good luck.


----------



## White-Dragon

Plumber, Annie looks fab! Is she a red or some other special colour morph? I've never seen one like that before.

AZUK, Awesome looking ig, found myself thinking that iguana really suits that arm!


----------



## the plumber

*Annie the albino iguana*

Annie is an albino Iguana :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

King Albus the mighty orange has permitted us mere peasents to see a glimpse of just what his royal life involves.
dixon zoo's Slidely | Online Slideshow by Slide.ly


----------



## jarcat

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/959934-axlantic-albino-baby-igunanas.html


----------



## Rojugi

Zelda still hasn't laid her eggs - look how big her belly is!










I'm still not too worried about it though, she's still got plenty of energy



















This morning I swapped her old exo terra bowl (about 3 litres) for a washing up bowl that holds a lot more water and has more room for her to move about it, and she loves it  She stuck her head under the water and splashed around in circles, then rested her head on the edge and had a long soak


----------



## Muddy old engineer

Hi guys as a newbie thought I'd say hello and show some of my pics of Jazz my Red Iggy


----------



## roxnjaz

*zilla UPDATE plus vivarium build {unfinished}*

Hi people just a update, Zilla is now around 9 months old and doing well. His tale has grown back nicely and he is in constant shed.

Due to this he has pretty much outgrown his current vivarium. Ive spent about a month doing his possible forever vivarium. So here are a few sneaky pictures. However it is not completed yet there shall be more to come.

Please do leave your comments 
Zilla is in shed as per so his colours are very very dark compare to his normal self.


----------



## roxnjaz




----------



## Salazare Slytherin

£127 for a vet to stand there for two minutes (before treatments) to tell me exactly what I already know just because it is saturday, they can kiss my backside. 

I sympathise with anyone whos animal needs emergency treatment at the weekends, luckily for me it isn't an emergency and the iguana can wait ontil monday but jesus christ that is one heck of a leap from a standard £28 consultation with a vet, absaloutely mental, thats before any treatments might be given.


----------



## roxnjaz

id be happy with that I just had to pay £150 as my staffy has a abscess and she has to go back the next 2 Tuesdays.

Danny


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

roxnjaz said:


> id be happy with that I just had to pay £150 as my staffy has a abscess and she has to go back the next 2 Tuesdays.
> 
> Danny


I only want an xray, last charge I had for that during a week day was a fiver lol. 

£150 is reasonibly well priced (with treatment) but £127 for a consultation, before treatments are even thought about is mental, most expensive one I ever paid was £45??? somehow everything seems to triple at the weekends, and for a £28 consultation on monday at my regular vet, I am probably going to be able to get that, an xray, advice, (treatment if required) and even go out for dinner for less than that  lol.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

roxnjaz said:


> Hi people just a update, Zilla is now around 9 months old and doing well. His tale has grown back nicely and he is in constant shed.
> 
> Due to this he has pretty much outgrown his current vivarium. Ive spent about a month doing his possible forever vivarium. So here are a few sneaky pictures. However it is not completed yet there shall be more to come.
> 
> Please do leave your comments
> Zilla is in shed as per so his colours are very very dark compare to his normal self.
> 
> [URL=http://i752.photobucket.com/albums/xx161/loz2009_2010/IMG_0012.png]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i752.photobucket.com/albums/xx161/loz2009_2010/IMG_0005.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i752.photobucket.com/albums/xx161/loz2009_2010/IMG_0004.jpg]image[/URL]


p.s love the teddy :2thumb:


----------



## roxnjaz

Zillas future girlfriend  lol


----------



## BigBaz

Basil is growing well


----------



## Rojugi

Zelda's still not laid, she seems healthy and happy in herself but I've booked an appointment with the vet tomorrow just to be on the safe side.

If there does turn out to be something wrong, can anybody give me a rough idea of what it's going to cost me to have her spayed?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rojugi said:


> Zelda's still not laid, she seems healthy and happy in herself but I've booked an appointment with the vet tomorrow just to be on the safe side.
> 
> If there does turn out to be something wrong, can anybody give me a rough idea of what it's going to cost me to have her spayed?


It differs tbh Roj, the treatments of our iggies are always based on the actual body mass, a friend of mine had her iguana spayed quite recently,she only paid £250 or there abouts, but say for my girl Mini (almost 2 years older) from 3 different vets I have been quoted from £600-£1000 and thats without a garuntee of her being alive at the end of it. Anasthesia, metabolism response etc.

I am hopeful she wont have any complications, but if she does, what needs done needs done, this is why I said I will avoid at all costs to avoid having mine done, if they had to ever open her up anyways to remove some eggs, then I suppose the risk is worth taking really. 

With yours being quite young I can't see you paying more than £200-£300
Hope that helps, but you might get lucky and havea very nice vet.


----------



## Rojugi

I do have a very nice vet, at this place Home
and since they specialise in exotics, hopefully spaying a lizard is a fairly standard thing for them to do.

But then since Zelda is an arse anyway she'll probably lay her eggs tonight. Or in the car on the way there.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rojugi said:


> I do have a very nice vet, at this place Home
> and since they specialise in exotics, hopefully spaying a lizard is a fairly standard thing for them to do.
> 
> But then since Zelda is an arse anyway she'll probably lay her eggs tonight. Or in the car on the way there.


I hope she is okay, females and their cycling makes me nervous, mini hs just started digging atm too, bloomin woman! its not just the worry of them having problems, its the worry of a possible spay, anasthesia, the recovery and aftercare too. :bash:

She will probably be fine, tough animals are these igs, hope she does drop them for you lol.


----------



## Rojugi

so, here are my lizard's insides...










She's full of eggs but they are still in the pre-ovulatory phase, so the vet recommended spaying and I've booked it for Thursday. £50 for the consul and X-ray today, £300 for spaying, seems fair to me.

She was so well behaved, always makes me proud


----------



## Rojugi

Just called the vet to check on Zelda after her op; it went fine and she's doing really well 

As well as being spayed she's had the end of one of her toes amputated because the claw curved upwards and occasionally got caught on stuff and made her panic.

I can't wait to bring my baby home tomorrow and spoil her rotten :flrt:


----------



## BigBaz

Rojugi said:


> Just called the vet to check on Zelda after her op; it went fine and she's doing really well
> 
> As well as being spayed she's had the end of one of her toes amputated because the claw curved upwards and occasionally got caught on stuff and made her panic.
> 
> I can't wait to bring my baby home tomorrow and spoil her rotten :flrt:



Great news


----------



## BigBaz

Just took some more pictures of Basil.

He was 385 grams when I got him off the rescue, Had him just over 3 weeks and he is now 615 grams.

Hope you like the pics


----------



## roxnjaz

yeah they grow very quickly. How old is he roughly?


----------



## BigBaz

roxnjaz said:


> yeah they grow very quickly. How old is he roughly?



the rescue said he is thought to be 2 yrs roughly


----------



## Rojugi

are you sure he is a he?

I'd say Basil is either female, or if male then he can't be as old as that.


Anyways, another quick Zelda update: the vet nurse said that Zelda's bright and alert and you woudn't guess that she had major surgery yesterday. I'll be picking her up this afternoon


----------



## spudfarrar

Rojugi said:


> are you sure he is a he?
> 
> I'd say Basil is either female, or if male then he can't be as old as that.
> 
> 
> Anyways, another quick Zelda update: the vet nurse said that Zelda's bright and alert and you woudn't guess that she had major surgery yesterday. I'll be picking her up this afternoon


Gd news bet you cant wait to go get her.:2thumb:


----------



## BigBaz

Rojugi said:


> are you sure he is a he?
> 
> I'd say Basil is either female, or if male then he can't be as old as that.
> 
> 
> Anyways, another quick Zelda update: the vet nurse said that Zelda's bright and alert and you woudn't guess that she had major surgery yesterday. I'll be picking her up this afternoon


Not defo male at all just thought to be male.

He is this size due to keeper error early on. He/she was kept in a small exo terra cage. on a heat mat no uvb at all.

he ended up melted to the heat mat


----------



## spudfarrar

BigBaz said:


> Not defo male at all just thought to be male.
> 
> He is this size due to keeper error early on. He/she was kept in a small exo terra cage. on a heat mat no uvb at all.
> 
> he ended up melted to the heat mat


At least he/she has a good home now the person that had my iguana:bash: before me had her in a old wardrobe on its side with a 40w house bulb as the only form of light/heat.


----------



## BigBaz

spudfarrar said:


> At least he/she has a good home now the person that had my iguana:bash: before me had her in a old wardrobe on its side with a 40w house bulb as the only form of light/heat.


some people are just vile.


----------



## xxmasal22xx

Hello all. I have a question about a 3 foot cuban rock iguana that i'm possibly getting. I was wondering if a male (which is what he is) would be agressive towards me during breeding season, and also when breeding season is??? He is 8 years old if that helps.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

xxmasal22xx said:


> Hello all. I have a question about a 3 foot cuban rock iguana that i'm possibly getting. I was wondering if a male (which is what he is) would be agressive towards me during breeding season, and also when breeding season is??? He is 8 years old if that helps.


I would say any animal during the breeding season with all those hormones flying all over, their is a real possibility of anything becomming a little more defensive of "it's space and territory" sometimes the aggresion might be mis-read and the iguana may actually be trying to mate with its owner (which is a possibility) too. 

The good guys of this thread should be able to give you more information on breeding times etc

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/855190-cyclura-thread.html
: victory:


----------



## xxmasal22xx

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I would say any animal during the breeding season with all those hormones flying all over, their is a real possibility of anything becomming a little more defensive of "it's space and territory" sometimes the aggresion might be mis-read and the iguana may actually be trying to mate with its owner (which is a possibility) too.
> 
> The good guys of this thread should be able to give you more information on breeding times etc
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/855190-cyclura-thread.html
> : victory:



wait....so he may try to mate with me?! Erm....sounds kinky....


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

xxmasal22xx said:


> wait....so he may try to mate with me?! Erm....sounds kinky....


It is more to do with the frustration and their horomones, captivity = stress related behaviors (not saying that to sound horrible it can be one of those things) and essentially can cause animals to behave in un-natural ways with things they have only ever known to associate and tolerate (alien captive enviroment)

My big male last season climbed on me as normal one day, admitedly _iguana rather than cyclura_he bit the back of my neck twice before I relised what he was trying to do, as I reached around to pick him up, he bit down hard on the arm part of my coat, (not my actual arm) and I had no choice but to take the coat off and give him it with him still attatched, and he essentially mated with my coat thinking it was me. lol.


----------



## roxnjaz

Poor basil it is very small for its age why happened to his/her spikes ?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

We have an iguana here with us at the moment, still very small and looks very young, but we were told he was 3 years old, personally I have my doubts about it, he/she still has quite alot of the baby colouration, and even stunted iguanas I know for a fact will still gain some adult colourations. 

Unfortunately rescues can usually only go by the information they have been given, and it has to be passed onto the rehomer regardless of what they think. 

3 years old? my female is 3 years old and there is a huge amount of difference in size, and in colouration. 











[/URL]

It doesn't make sense or add up, even if there was some stunting going on here, because iguanas do nothing but grow and grow some more for the first 4-5 years of their lives, if it was 3 and was stunted, I have tbh and say I reckon id be seing some visible signs of MBD. : victory:


----------



## Rojugi

I can see what the vet nurse meant about Zelda being awake and alert post-op - I transport her in a canvas bag inside a cardboard box, and on the way home she managed to get out of the bag and tried to get out of the box as well!

Now she's home she isn't content to lie down and rest, I've left her alone now because she's usually calmer left on her own. Here's a couple of pics:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Rojugi said:


> I can see what the vet nurse meant about Zelda being awake and alert post-op - I transport her in a canvas bag inside a cardboard box, and on the way home she managed to get out of the bag and tried to get out of the box as well!
> 
> Now she's home she isn't content to lie down and rest, I've left her alone now because she's usually calmer left on her own. Here's a couple of pics:
> 
> image
> 
> image


Pleased it has went well for her, it must be a releif to you now too.


----------



## BigBaz

roxnjaz said:


> Poor basil it is very small for its age why happened to his/her spikes ?


because he came from a poor setup including no water bowl etc and was never sprayed im guessing when shedding the old skin has dried and cut off the blood supply.
Some look like they are growing back to figures crossed he gets a few spikes.


----------



## roxnjaz

Fingers crossed. I was told Zilla was a male but he isn't showing any signs of this yet.


----------



## BigBaz

Basil resting after eating lots of food


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

BigBaz said:


> Basil resting after eating lots of food
> 
> [URL=http://i447.photobucket.com/albums/qq193/snakeman52/DSC07697_zps42e93edb.jpg]image[/URL]


big round tummy, I love that


----------



## BigBaz

Salazare Slytherin said:


> big round tummy, I love that



Yeah i love coming home to see his Big Fat tummy always makes me smile :2thumb:


----------



## andy140365

Spike my adult male has become very aggressive as late ,not sure if its a season could be but usually if in season he will just chase me lol .Anyway he's got to the stage when I open is viv heis jumping at me mouth wide open he's a good 5ft will death roll on me when I pick him up he's usually pretty chilled out ideas or just in season


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

All my males have usually ended up falling into season from Novemeber and anywhere up to Febuary give or take a few weeks in between, it varies but it is usually around those times.

Saying that it isn't the first time some have went in early or late.
Sounds like he is in mating season to me mate lol, have fun  :2thumb:


----------



## andy140365

Salazare Slytherin said:


> All my males have usually ended up falling into season from Novemeber and anywhere up to Febuary give or take a few weeks in between, it varies but it is usually around those times.
> 
> Saying that it isn't the first time some have went in early or late.
> Sounds like he is in mating season to me mate lol, have fun  :2thumb:


He doesn't show the bright orange that he normally does which does make e wander if he is in season or just p###ed about something else ,nothing as changed in his husbandry 
Seasons are fun but I can usually get away with giving him a love to (one of my old sweatshirt )


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

andy140365 said:


> He doesn't show the bright orange that he normally does which does make e wander if he is in season or just p###ed about something else ,nothing as changed in his husbandry
> Seasons are fun but I can usually get away with giving him a love to (one of my old sweatshirt )


He could be I suppose, trying to understand iguanas is like trying to understand woman, impossible, we will never be able to understand just what goes on in their minds. 

Sometimes they will huff if their is a colour around them they don't like, my big male is never impressed with anything blue I wear? anything you wearing new? any change in appetite etc?


----------



## BUMP2010

andy140365 said:


> Spike my adult male has become very aggressive as late ,not sure if its a season could be but usually if in season he will just chase me lol .Anyway he's got to the stage when I open is viv heis jumping at me mouth wide open he's a good 5ft will death roll on me when I pick him up he's usually pretty chilled out ideas or just in seasonhttp://s15.photobucket.com/user/rd400mans/media/054.jpg.htmlimage



If it's any help all the Cyclura keepers i no including myself who have males are having the same problem at this time, males are all in breading mode and off there food.


----------



## andy140365

BUMP2010 said:


> If it's any help all the Cyclura keepers i no including myself who have males are having the same problem at this time, males are all in breading mode and off there food.


Ain't much fun though I know i would be up the a&e with a nasty bite if im noton my toes around him right now :whip:makes doing his day to day stuff near on impossible ,this is the worst I've seen n
Him in all the years of keeping him keep threatening to get him a woman but I know that will raise more problems 
He's so strong and death rolls on me when I pick him up good job I love him hey :bash:


----------



## roxnjaz

New viv lighting check list for my bigger vivarium.
Is there anything I have missed ?

Microclimate B1ME Magic Eye High Temperature Thermostat
code: B1MEHT £43.98 £43.98 Arcadia D3+ T5 Reptile Lamp 54w (46")
code: FD3P54T5 £25.24 £50.48 Arcadia T5 Twin Controller 54 Watt
code: ACRE254 £40.59 £40.59 Arcadia T5 Reflector For 54w T5 Tube
code: ALRS54 £11.59 £23.18 Sub Total:*£158.23 *subTOTAL:£158.23 inc VAT

The tank came with a 150watt red bulb and a 150 watt ceramic bulb but nothing to power them. The tank he is currently in has a humidifier and microclimate contal 11 unit so I shall use that in the new tank. Aswell as a Microclimate B1ME Magic Eye High Temperature Thermostat so I can also use that but assume I need a extra one for the ceramic ?

The biggest arcadia d3 t5 bulb I can find is only 46 inch is this big enough for a 5ft wide vivarium if there was 2 of them ?

Thanx


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

roxnjaz said:


> New viv lighting check list for my bigger vivarium.
> Is there anything I have missed ?
> 
> Microclimate B1ME Magic Eye High Temperature Thermostat
> code: B1MEHT £43.98 £43.98 Arcadia D3+ T5 Reptile Lamp 54w (46")
> code: FD3P54T5 £25.24 £50.48 Arcadia T5 Twin Controller 54 Watt
> code: ACRE254 £40.59 £40.59 Arcadia T5 Reflector For 54w T5 Tube
> code: ALRS54 £11.59 £23.18 Sub Total:*£158.23 *subTOTAL:£158.23 inc VAT
> 
> The tank came with a 150watt red bulb and a 150 watt ceramic bulb but nothing to power them. The tank he is currently in has a humidifier and microclimate contal 11 unit so I shall use that in the new tank. Aswell as a Microclimate B1ME Magic Eye High Temperature Thermostat so I can also use that but assume I need a extra one for the ceramic ?
> 
> The biggest arcadia d3 t5 bulb I can find is only 46 inch is this big enough for a 5ft wide vivarium if there was 2 of them ?
> 
> Thanx


Awesome, you want to leave a drop off area of shade too, so the 46" should be fine for your viv.  yes that can work.

If you want to run 2 heating appliances at 2 different temperatues then yes you will need to use 2 different stats, if you want them running at the same temperature, you can run multiple heating appliances off one stat, assuming your creating a basking point with one bulb and another to boost the air ambients, (ceramic) I would aim for using a different stat, otherwise your going to have problems I would think. : victory:


----------



## BUMP2010

andy140365 said:


> Ain't much fun though I know i would be up the a&e with a nasty bite if im noton my toes around him right now :whip:makes doing his day to day stuff near on impossible ,this is the worst I've seen n
> Him in all the years of keeping him keep threatening to get him a woman but I know that will raise more problems
> He's so strong and death rolls on me when I pick him up good job I love him hey :bash:


My advise for what it's worth is don't back down, when you want to do the daily chores, just sit rite outside his enclosure, let him bang and jump up at the glass until he gets tired and moves back, then slide the door back and do the cleaning.

Males challenge each other / fight to se who is the strongest buy having the mouth wide open and head in the air, they stand facing each other side face to side face and start to push one against the other, the stronger will usually turn fast and try bighting his opponent.

What ever you do don't get caught up in this by mistake by touching the side of his face / jaw, he will take that as a challenge, i am 90% sure he will not just bight you even with the threats of the open mouth in actual fact you could probably put your hand in his mouth without him clamping down straight away (he has to think he has won) but for goods sake do not try it, amongst other things it just makes them worse. 

What i do and would recommend you try but only if you are comfortable is once he has calmed down a bit touch him on the top of the head, down his back and try scratching the bit on top of the back legs, this should reassure him your not a threat, but do not try and pick him up at all.

Why dont you take a look at our Cyclura friends page on facebook here is the link. https://www.facebook.com/groups/468830393183093/


----------



## roxnjaz

cheers bud, I already have Microclimate B1ME Magic Eye High Temperature Thermostat
for just a red basking bulb in the current one. So shall I get the same type for the ceramic or something different.

Thanx again


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

roxnjaz said:


> cheers bud, I already have Microclimate B1ME Magic Eye High Temperature Thermostat
> for just a red basking bulb in the current one. So shall I get the same type for the ceramic or something different.
> 
> Thanx again


To me that actually looks alot like a pulse stat for what it says in the description, I honestly don't know I haven't used them before, I would probably use that stat on your ceramic heater.

For your light bulb you would be better off using a dimming stat, shame your not closer because I have one here you could of had for nowt. : victory:
I find stats too fiddly and too much of (naff on) I get good readings of 35-38c with my bulbs at certain distances anyways, so I don't use them any more lol.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin




----------



## roxnjaz

Nice pics and a lucky iggy


----------



## scrivy

AZUK said:


> Travis at a recent photo shoot front he front cover of Tattoo Fest Magazine
> Enjoy
> 
> image
> 
> image


I wana see more of this iggy its a beaut! She ain't to bad either


----------



## lalacroft25

Hey all. Thinking about getting a baby iguana can anyine tell me what time of year I would expect to find them in reptile shops?


----------



## tremerz97

lalacroft25 said:


> Hey all. Thinking about getting a baby iguana can anyine tell me what time of year I would expect to find them in reptile shops?


shops might start getting them in soon


----------



## lalacroft25

Ok thank you.im hoping to get one around july time as we have a holiday first. And want to get a viv set up and make sure its working at rigt temps and humidity first. I have a 4x2x2 for him to start then he will be relocated to a walk in wardrobe with a glass door so he can see out. But not until I get the temps and humidity right in that also


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

lalacroft25 said:


> Hey all. Thinking about getting a baby iguana can anyine tell me what time of year I would expect to find them in reptile shops?


About now, but you might have to check around a few, some shops have a no sell policy on iguanas, many of the ones around me don't sell them regardless.


----------



## targonne

My 3 


Cyan









Fiona









And Malys


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

lol


----------



## xxmasal22xx

baby iguanas should start showing up in shops everywhere very soon. in Connecticut, you can already find hatch lings in pet shops. Make sure it looks 100 percent healthy before you get it. don't get the smallest one just because they are cute. bigger doesn't always mean better.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Interesting fact, did you know that in the meleku tribe of costa rica, iguanas are a staple food for people, like many tribes they tend not to waste anything from the animals they kill, did you also know that once the iguana has been killed, the tribe saves the tails from the iguana to whip their naughty kids!


----------



## spudfarrar

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Interesting fact, did you know that in the meleku tribe of costa rica, iguanas are a staple food for people, like many tribes they tend not to waste anything from the animals they kill, did you also know that once the iguana has been killed, the tribe saves the tails from the iguana to whip their naughty kids!


Interesting i suppose theres so many wild over there they just look at them as we would a chicken lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

spudfarrar said:


> Interesting i suppose theres so many wild over there they just look at them as we would a chicken lol


I didn't like the killing part, but yeah I suppose your right, thats pretty much nothing new known to us lol, but...
I love the way they recycle the tails though, I know a good few kids that could do with a good whipping. :whistling2:


----------



## targonne

Hello, so this has been a busy week couln't post much. but for the ones that havent given us a like on facebook. i leave you some of the weeks updates 

btw if you haven't heres the link www.facebook.com/greenhornproject

A few more photos.

Fiona is looking so much better 










Cyan went all orange one after noon.... Must have been horny 





























Malys





































A small video of Malys 






Malys Short-Update Video (Baby Green Iguana) - YouTube

Hope you enjoy it and don't forget to Like.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

targonne said:


> Hello, so this has been a busy week couln't post much. but for the ones that havent given us a like on facebook. i leave you some of the weeks updates
> 
> btw if you haven't heres the link www.facebook.com/greenhornproject
> 
> A few more photos.
> 
> Fiona is looking so much better
> 
> image
> 
> Cyan went all orange one after noon.... Must have been horny
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Malys
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> A small video of Malys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malys Short-Update Video (Baby Green Iguana) - YouTube
> 
> Hope you enjoy it and don't forget to Like.


Cyan looks sexy! 
Beautiful boy  :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Me and Dino83 have worked out that on our doorstep, we have 38 different greens (as a start to our season our igs are likley to see weekly in there diets. 
6 of which are grown ourselves. 
Anyone done a count recently? if so how many foods? 

: victory:


----------



## spudfarrar

Really Happy my iguana has finaly built up enough strength to start climbing properly i transfered her back into her tall viv i got for her and she took off straight away complete opposite to when i first got her she was just too ill and lame to act naturally :mf_dribble:: victory::2thumb:


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Its just so alien to us isnt it :gasp:

I really struggle with all this eating reptiles and parrots and alike but I guess look back at our own history of eating larks and other small song birds.

I guess these other cultures have lived certain ways for thousands of years and have found sustainable ways to do so. still a bit puke worthy though!

Im pretty much a toast only kind of guy myself.

John




Salazare Slytherin said:


> I didn't like the killing part, but yeah I suppose your right, thats pretty much nothing new known to us lol, but...
> I love the way they recycle the tails though, I know a good few kids that could do with a good whipping. :whistling2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Arcadiajohn said:


> Its just so alien to us isnt it :gasp:
> 
> I really struggle with all this eating reptiles and parrots and alike but I guess look back at our own history of eating larks and other small song birds.
> 
> I guess these other cultures have lived certain ways for thousands of years and have found sustainable ways to do so. still a bit puke worthy though!
> 
> Im pretty much a toast only kind of guy myself.
> 
> John


Jaffa cake guy here. :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

spudfarrar said:


> Really Happy my iguana has finaly built up enough strength to start climbing properly i transfered her back into her tall viv i got for her and she took off straight away complete opposite to when i first got her she was just too ill and lame to act naturally :mf_dribble:: victory::2thumb:



Well done dude, I had one here just a little while ago that was in pretty good decent shape, but because he hadn't had the oppurtunity to climb for 4 years of his life, he has muscle wastage on his hind legs so he found it very difficult to climb (it wasn't mbd) just was kept in the wrong sized enclosure, everything else was spot on. 

Here he is. 









^^ I got him out for half an hour a day near the trees to encourage him to use those legs, after a few weeks he could climb very easily (to a certain point) he just needs to keep up with his exercise. : victory:


----------



## roxnjaz

Well it has been a busy day moveing but zilla is settling in well


----------



## wilkinss77

well i need info on dwarf club-tailed igs. started a thread asking about them, but so far no one's peplied.


----------



## DanTinytoe

*...*

I know hes not green but I've always wanted to be able to post on this thread. So here i am, proudly showing my new family member off with a smile from ear to ear haha..

Though I haven't got a name for this fella yet. I'm sure ill figure one out











Since i brought him home, he's had a look around dug his burrow an found a place to sleep..










And this is his home.. after some help from a member on here (Salazare Slytherin) I had some pictures of them in the wild sent to me which helped with husbandry.










Well hope you all enjoy.
Though this is just his temp home. I'm creating a bigger home for him with some awesome stuff.

Hope you all enjoy. :thumb:


----------



## Rojugi

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10151492992952602

Zelda is victorious in her battle with the butternut squash seed that had been stuck to the side of her mouth for about a minute


----------



## Denise aka Martini

*iggy question*

Hello all can anyone tell me a good diet for an iggy plz, i have researched quite alot, i know they don't eat meat or insects just like to know what everyone else's iggys like to eat, also the logs i see in peoples set ups where do you buy them from or are they just from woodlands?
Also how far away from the iggy should the heat/lighting be?
cheers in advance

Just bought my first iggy he is 5yrs old called him Elvis :2thumb:


----------



## Muddy old engineer

Just thought I'd share some pics of Jazz in his new viv with some fellow iggy lovers


----------



## Salazare Slytherin




----------



## NicolasB

*Male AWD For Sale*

Greetings all!

Not been on in a while and going to make it short and sweet - I am taking a step back from the hobby to a large degree due to personal circumstances and having just bought a house. I no longer have the time, thanks to my job, to give my Male AWD the attention he truly deserves, so if anyone is interested or knows anyone who is, please get in touch via PM.

Would like to let him go with Viv and all the equipment, but would be open to sensible offers...

Sorry to hijack the thread and I know its an Iggy thread, but i know there are a few Iggy keepers who would like to get there hands on an AWD as well, so thought it was worth a shot!

Cheers,

Nic : victory:


----------



## BigBaz

a few updated pictures of basil


----------



## Denise aka Martini

Is it true the older the iggy the less colour they have? My iggy is 5yrs old and is a light green not a vibrant green like i see in some piccys of other peoples, mind you not too sure how old they are. :blush:


----------



## annie.davis

Drakes is loving this rare UK sunshine! 8)


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

annie.davis said:


> Drakes is loving this rare UK sunshine! 8)
> 
> [URL=http://i1027.photobucket.com/albums/y333/anneka6/Drako/photo_zps5495b2d7.jpg]image[/URL]


:flrt:
big handsome boy.


----------



## annie.davis

Salazare Slytherin said:


> :flrt:
> big handsome boy.


:flrt:eee thanks sal, he's the bestest!! He's filling out again and thank god ive managed to save his lil spine issue that I was having due to his faulty lighting with obvs a change of lighting and a boost calcium but also a touch of 100% extra virgin coconut oil on the problem spines and it worked like magic! :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Charge of the iguanas
charge of the iguanas - YouTube


----------



## spudfarrar

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Charge of the iguanas
> charge of the iguanas - YouTube


wow how many do you have there lol my 1 is a handfull


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

spudfarrar said:


> wow how many do you have there lol my 1 is a handfull


4 all rescued matey.
did have more but they have been moved to more perm homes : victory:


----------



## spudfarrar

Salazare Slytherin said:


> 4 all rescued matey.
> did have more but they have been moved to more perm homes : victory:


hat off to you i could never cope with more than my 1 shes decided last coupe days she hates me and tries either biting or whipping me wenever i open her vivarium lol she did it for a few weeks before but then realised i wasnt goin to stop cleaning her out and stuff and just gave up think i just got a arsy iguana


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

spudfarrar said:


> hat off to you i could never cope with more than my 1 shes decided last coupe days she hates me and tries either biting or whipping me wenever i open her vivarium lol she did it for a few weeks before but then realised i wasnt goin to stop cleaning her out and stuff and just gave up think i just got a arsy iguana


persevere  one time she hated the ground I walked on, talking really helps i found.
Good morning Minerva - YouTube


----------



## spudfarrar

Salazare Slytherin said:


> persevere  one time she hated the ground I walked on
> Good morning Minerva - YouTube


mine is normally just like that and loved comin out but ever since a couple days after moving her into her larger vivarium she lost it just think she associates me with being the guy that lets her get confortable in a viv then moves me into a bigger one its like shes saying i like it in here niw get your hands away from me lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

spudfarrar said:


> mine is normally just like that and loved comin out but ever since a couple days after moving her into her larger vivarium she lost it just think she associates me with being the guy that lets her get confortable in a viv then moves me into a bigger one its like shes saying i like it in here niw get your hands away from me lol


igs are like woman impossible to understand mate :lol2:
mini lets me know when she wants to be left, she bobs then hisses opposed to climbing my arm.


----------



## spudfarrar

Salazare Slytherin said:


> igs are like woman impossible to understand mate :lol2:
> mini lets me know when she wants to be left, she bobs then hisses opposed to climbing my arm.


yh starting to read her behavior now even though she has ALOT of bad habits i wouldnt change her for the world


----------



## the plumber

*Patty chillin !*

Patty enjoying the sunshine !


----------



## spudfarrar

the plumber said:


> Patty enjoying the sunshine !
> image


absolutely stunning


----------



## mellee70

*gender*

My Fred is now 11 months old, he (?) is 8 1/2 inches nose to vent. For some unknown reason I always thought he was a boy, maybe because all my other animals (3 beardies & 2 cats) are boys. But now I'm thinking that he may be a she. All the books say that he should be showing signs of gender by now but he doesn't appear to be so I thought I stick some recent pics of him on here & see what other people with iggs reckon.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

And there stood the great king his spikes though damaged from previous battles of ancient stood up impeccibly, his dewlap flagged a dangerous sight, his jowels pushed out with fury and his face now red with rage, though his tender queen could not explain it, there was something mighty impressive about the sight of him in the doorway, she suddenly relised she was now safe.


----------



## Denise aka Martini

Wow a stunning iggy hun!! :2thumb:


----------



## spudfarrar

Salazare Slytherin said:


> image
> 
> And there stood the great king his spikes though damaged from previous battles of ancient stood up impeccibly, his dewlap flagged a dangerous sight, his jowels pushed out with fury and his face now red with rage, though his tender queen could not explain it, there was something mighty impressive about the sight of him in the doorway, she suddenly relised she was now safe.


Wow he looks great hows he doin now with his illness?


----------



## the plumber

*Albino*



spudfarrar said:


> absolutely stunning


Thanks for the comment She really is the most beautiful iguana I have seen.


----------



## monitormayhem

Some pics of Diego ...............







This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x533 and weights 278KB.















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x533 and weights 251KB.















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x533 and weights 213KB.








Right in the middle of a shed when he decides to get brave, tiny spots of yellow sloooooooowly starting to show bless him : victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

monitormayhem said:


> Some pics of Diego ...............
> imageThis image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x533 and weights 278KB.image
> imageThis image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x533 and weights 251KB.image
> imageThis image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x533 and weights 213KB.image
> Right in the middle of a shed when he decides to get brave, tiny spots of yellow sloooooooowly starting to show bless him : victory:


Loving that last picture lol.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

spudfarrar said:


> Wow he looks great hows he doin now with his illness?


He does have his off days mate, but for the moment at least he is not showing signs of going anywhere, so far I have to admit he has gone further than I origonally thought he might have done, when I took him on, breeding season was right around the corner, and in his condition the real challange was getting him through that first season with us especially since he was dehydrated, and thin already, and he wasn't accepting any of the foods I offerd him, igs are remarkibly tough animals, and he is a tough ig. 

Like I say providing he continues to fight, I will fight with him, he is having a jolly great time here at the minute, destroying my plants, and laptops, and whatever else. :whistling2:


----------



## Rojugi

something unbelievable is happening right now.

My boyfriend is currently taking part in the Monglia charity rally (driving from London to Ulan Batar). Today he has been gone for 4 weeks.

I got my iguana out earlier, and let her climb all over my room. She's been all over the floor, my bed, the windowsill, the chair, me, as per usual. She's been charging around barely pausing for a minute. Then she started climbing up my bookcase. I have photos in frames on the shelves, and when she got to the shelf with photos of my boyfriend, she just froze. I've been keeping an eye on the time, and as of now she's been sat there, barely moving a muscle, staring at a photo of my boyfriend for almost an hour. It's the sweetest, most heartbreaking thing I've ever seen, there's a lump in my throat and I feel like I might cry.

I've taken a couple of photos which I'll upload in a bit, once my baby girl has had enough and gone back in her viv but I have no idea how long that might be.

Edit: https://www.facebook.com/roxanne.gi...10151450386472602.1073741826.741777601&type=1 public photo album on facebook. In the end I put her away after about an hour and 20 minutes, and I put the photo in her viv so she can gaze at it all she wants.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

So you own an iguana, he is always in a mood.
He always headbobs you when you bring him some food. 
First of all the trick is to let him get settled.
Happy or grumpy as the owner he can fettle. 

He loves to climb so allow him some height. 
From high up in an enclosure he will bask under his lights. 
Those claws are sharp, those toes are long.
King of his tree he is very strong.

He can give you a impressive whip of his tail
Let him see that it works, at taming him you will fail. 
Iguanas are misunderstood, they see you as a threat.
With time and patience love and care, he can become set. 

He is a herbivore, a prey animal, when cornerd he will defend himself. 
Suspicious you look to him high from his shelf. 
Your intentions of him yet he does not know
More tolerant of you he will get as he grows. 

Approach him with your hand flat and your palm face up. 
A bite is unlikley he shall be like a pup.
It is a much less threat approaching him that way. 
It makes his captive life much easier each day. 

Persever with food to earn his trust.
His favourite foods, sprinkle and dust. 
Spray him a few times daily so he may drink
Dehydration will cause him to wrinkle and shrink. 

Routine is important to keep him tame
A change in routine you may have to start again.
When finished maintaining him and your all done
Allow him to bask in the heat and sun. 

Nothing is better for him than natural sunlight. 
Hide his reflecton or himself he will fight. 
More familiar of your intentions in time he becomes
A way to his trust is by fruits like chopped plums.

For all that he may appear to be mean.
Don't let that decive you for he loves his greens. 
At times he will be easy at times he will be hard.
Dark leafy greens in his diet, spring greens, mustard and swiss chard. 

Feeding dry foods and meats, his kidneys will fail. 
Feed him greens like collards and kale. 
His dewlap can flag a dangerous sight
Ignore this sign and you will feel his might. 

High up in the canopy he is well hidden
In his enclosure artificial plants there is no kiddin.
His jowels push out, and his head stood tall. 
Trust of a wild animal is the most sacred trust of all. 

Be understanding, he is a reptile.
Far too many people call them evil and vile. 
His eyes reptilian, his eyes are gold. 
Within them is a secret never to be told. 

Under the water, deep in the depth.
Amazingly long he can hold his breath. 
Humidity should be given more attention when shedding.
Controll of it can be easier with a forest bark bedding. 

If he does not tame all is not lost.
Appreciate him in his natural glory for he is better not bossed. 
Never set him an expectation for he does not wish to be here. 
Expect the worst from him and persevere. 

Respect him from a distance, and see his impressive streak. 
Him hissing and bobbing up at you is his way to speak.
Heat and UV he will need to digest his food. 
Therefore your answer, lets conclude.

Heed his warnings, read his behavior.
Remember his space is his chamber. 
Give him a treat give him some bannana
The joys and challanges of owning an iguana. 

Dixon.


----------



## monitormayhem

Bloody brilliant :no1:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

monitormayhem said:


> Bloody brilliant :no1:


thanks, I got bored one night lol.


----------



## Denise aka Martini

Very good hun :2thumb:


----------



## mellee70

*the gender game*

Fred is now 12 months & growing rapidly. But I'm beginning to wonder if my little boy is actually a girl. He's 9 inches nose to vent and showing no signs of being a boy. 


The jawline is still very delicate and there are no visable changes to the back of his head either. It's looking more likely every day that I'm going to have to get used to saying she rather than he. At least Fred is a pretty unisex name.


----------



## roxnjaz

Hi  Just a update on Zilla

He/She is now around 12 months old and seems to be doing well.
I got him at around 6 months old with a dropped tale and couldn't be handled. The owner had no idea about keeping them, when he got him out to show me he put oven gloves on and just picked it straight up getting whipped etc. I thought your coming home with me instantly, as for u ure going to get head butted for picking it up like that no wonder why its dropped its tale  .

All the best 
Danny
http://s752.photobucket.com/user/loz2009_2010/media/IMG_0134.mp4.html
http://s752.photobucket.com/user/loz2009_2010/media/IMG_0137.mp4.html


----------



## eoj89

thought i'd subscribe for future use of this thread


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

An update on Albus's progress since his arrival.
dixon zoo's Slidely | amazing slideshow


----------



## Noofy

Hi guys,

I'm rehoming my C. similis if anyone here has a special interest or even maybe a female for him.
He's a pretty awesome dude with plenty of character!

Message me if you're interested!

P.s. sorry to be advertising on the thread :blush:


----------



## mellee70

*egg laying box*

At a recent vet visit, for an injured tail, I discovered that Fred was a girl. As she is now 14months old (8 1/2" nose to vent) I need info/advice on an egg laying place for her. I've been told that a covered cat litter tray would be ok as I'm not breeding from her but it sounds a little small. I've looked online but can only find ones for keeping the eggs not disposing. Any help appreciated


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

mellee70 said:


> At a recent vet visit, for an injured tail, I discovered that Fred was a girl. As she is now 14months old (8 1/2" nose to vent) I need info/advice on an egg laying place for her. I've been told that a covered cat litter tray would be ok as I'm not breeding from her but it sounds a little small. I've looked online but can only find ones for keeping the eggs not disposing. Any help appreciated


You know all igs, visually underneath look alike ontil they are usually around 18 mnths of age mark? this pretty much means they all look female ontil a year and a half, (with few exceptions growing rapidly) just something to keep in mind, don't be suprised if in 4 months time your ig grows a pair of jowels.  vets are worth their weight and gold, but sexing iggies so early on (the answer is always going to be female, theres some pretty good examples of this on this thread I think tbh, pretty sure Dave's male was sexed as a female too, then his ig grew a pair of jowels. 

You can use anything, a cat litter box (depending on the size of your iggy you can even just use a rub with a hole cut in the lid for entry and leaving, for bigger ones, you want a large container (something like a dustbin) 

Baisicly when she drops the eggs (if she does) it's usually recomdended you freeze the eggs, just incase.


----------



## mellee70

*eggy iggy*

To be honest I don't really care what sex Fred is, both seem to have their advantages and disadvantages. What will be will be, as has been said they all look like girls to begin with. He/she is insured so should the worst happen (egg bound etc) at least I don't have to worry about costs. I'm kinda used to lizards changing sex (not literally) all of my beardys have turned out not to be the gender I was told they were. I thought Brian was a girl, it was only at a vet visit for suspected egg boundness that we discovered that he wasn't egg bound but that he has a damaged spine from over breeding (he has 1 less vertebrae in his spine than he should). Instead of the svelte rugby ball shape I was promised he has a more football/ sumo wrestler kind of shape, so I'm fully prepared for another change around. Whatever happens he'll always be Fred to me.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

My big handsome lad. 
My big handsome boy. - YouTube


----------



## mellee70

*chinese water dragon stuff*

At the beginning of next week I'm becoming guardian for a 9mnth chinese water dragon called Dino. Her owner has, unfortunately, become allergic to her and has ended up in hospital 3 times with breathing problems and he said he knows that if she comes to me she will be loved and properly cared for. That being said there is so much information out there that contradicts I thought I'd ask in the one place sum1 shud know. The 1st thing is substrate, at the moment she is on bark chips, but I have an impaction paranoia with all my lizzies, so am looking for alternatives. I have sphagnum moss (I keep a tub of it in with Fred (Igg), I've been told sterile soil & sand but the idea of sand worries me, again danger of impaction. Also she has only been given bugs so far, she's not interested in veggies but likes a little fruit from time to time. From what snout to vent size is she able to eat pinks, does she even need them or will she be ok on just the bugs?
Ta


----------



## eoj89

mellee70 said:


> At the beginning of next week I'm becoming guardian for a 9mnth chinese water dragon called Dino. Her owner has, unfortunately, become allergic to her and has ended up in hospital 3 times with breathing problems and he said he knows that if she comes to me she will be loved and properly cared for. That being said there is so much information out there that contradicts I thought I'd ask in the one place sum1 shud know. The 1st thing is substrate, at the moment she is on bark chips, but I have an impaction paranoia with all my lizzies, so am looking for alternatives. I have sphagnum moss (I keep a tub of it in with Fred (Igg), I've been told sterile soil & sand but the idea of sand worries me, again danger of impaction. Also she has only been given bugs so far, she's not interested in veggies but likes a little fruit from time to time. From what snout to vent size is she able to eat pinks, does she even need them or will she be ok on just the bugs?
> Ta


i thought reptiles were the only completely hypoallergenic animals, like, ever? i have no idea about cwds but good on you for taking her in mate.


----------



## mellee70

*reptile allergies*

His doctor isn't sure, theyre still doing tests, but it appears that he is massively allergic to the dust that shed skin turns into as well as being allergic to pretty much every substrate except reptile carpet. It's such a shame that he has to let her go because his kids absolutely love her to bits. I've told him that if the kids want to see her theyre are very welcome, I know I always want follow-up on every animal that I've rehomed (I take lizards & cats when they have no alternative than the rspca) I spend months looking for a proper homes for them). But Dino is staying, she's the, hopefully, final addition to the family. Then again I said that 3 lizards ago and now, with Dino, I'll have 5.


----------



## mellee70

*cwd update*

I went to collect the cwd this evening and, I've got to say, it's a bloody good job that I have. When i said in the last post that she was 9 mnths old I was going off her size, apparently she's full grown. She's tiny, my beardies are bigger. Also I think she has mouth rot, she has no lip in front at the top, no bloody wonder she's not been eating much. I can honestly say that I don't think there was any malice involved in the neglect, they just have no idea of what can go wrong with reps. To be honest I don't know very much about mouth rot so for the sake of my other lizzzies she's in isolation (not that any of the other live together) just keep her in her house, which is ridiculously small (18"x3'x4'). I have some of the anti fungal anti microbial stuff F10 and really what I'm wondering is whether that would be suitable to put on it between now and when she's at the vet on Thursday?
Ta


----------



## BigBaz

Here is Basil I think he is growing well


----------



## BigBaz

Here he is when I got him back in April 2013

He came from a rescue centre where he had come in a few months earlier after being found stuck to a heat mat. He was meant to be 18months when he was collected but was very small due to lack of food and space.

I setup this enclosure for him











Then he slowly grew









And now he looks like this


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

BigBaz said:


> Here is Basil I think he is growing well
> 
> [URL=http://i447.photobucket.com/albums/qq193/snakeman52/Basil_zpse7ae6e3e.jpg]image[/URL]


He is looking much better there mate. : victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

mellee70 said:


> I went to collect the cwd this evening and, I've got to say, it's a bloody good job that I have. When i said in the last post that she was 9 mnths old I was going off her size, apparently she's full grown. She's tiny, my beardies are bigger. Also I think she has mouth rot, she has no lip in front at the top, no bloody wonder she's not been eating much. I can honestly say that I don't think there was any malice involved in the neglect, they just have no idea of what can go wrong with reps. To be honest I don't know very much about mouth rot so for the sake of my other lizzzies she's in isolation (not that any of the other live together) just keep her in her house, which is ridiculously small (18"x3'x4'). I have some of the anti fungal anti microbial stuff F10 and really what I'm wondering is whether that would be suitable to put on it between now and when she's at the vet on Thursday?
> Ta


If there is no visible sign of MBD for a fully grown water dragon, at that size, I am having doubts that it will be fully grown tbh, just because I have seen visible signs of it show itself in as little as 3 months with these guys before, what your describing with the mouth, it could just be snout rub, this is very very common with water dragons, they don't understand or register glass, so constantly ram into it, if they are in restricted spaces, this is what happens, and definately in all glass tanks or aquariums, with the right space, husbandry, and applying some iodeine and allowing it to stay dry and heal, it should heal up very nicely. 


Having said that, your doing a good job, just if you haven't seen visible signs of MBD at that stage, I would take what they say about it being fully grown with a pinch of salt, and don't be suprised to see him grow  

Throw up some pics if you get the chance, I love water dragons. :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin




----------



## spudfarrar

Salazare Slytherin said:


> image
> image


Great pic hes looking good especially considering how ill he was when you got him :no1:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

spudfarrar said:


> Great pic hes looking good especially considering how ill he was when you got him :no1:


The other night, all we herd from up stairs was BOOM, BOOM, BANG, BOOM! my family said are those fire works or Albus, it was Albus... 

He is a monster, he has tripled in size mate, he done this yesterday, this is reinforced glass, he slammed into it with his full weight (probably seen his reflection) caused the runner to pop out, kept slamming into it, caused it to crack, and then eventually its shatterd, darn impressive, you just consistantly find yourself being amazed by how strong they can be if they want or need to be, it's all those super dixon special food dishes hes been pumped with LOL, and his last vet check, there was me, the vet, and another technician had to be called in to restrain him properly, thats 3 people needed to restrain him to get some blood from him (have to keep an eye on how his kidneys are functioning) 

Anyways here is what he done yesterday. 

















Amazing what they can transform into with the right care, I dare say upgrading his UVB to MVB and the t5 system has helped alot too, along with being outside for a good percentage of the summer.


----------



## spudfarrar

Salazare Slytherin said:


> The other night, all we herd from up stairs was BOOM, BOOM, BANG, BOOM! my family said are those fire works or Albus, it was Albus...
> 
> He is a monster, he has tripled in size mate, he done this yesterday, this is reinforced glass, he slammed into it with his full weight (probably seen his reflection) caused the runner to pop out, kept slamming into it, caused it to crack, and then eventually its shatterd, darn impressive, you just consistantly find yourself being amazed by how strong they can be if they want or need to be, it's all those super dixon special food dishes hes been pumped with LOL, and his last vet check, there was me, the vet, and another technician had to be called in to restrain him properly, thats 3 people needed to restrain him to get some blood from him (have to keep an eye on how his kidneys are functioning)
> 
> Anyways here is what he done yesterday.
> image
> image
> 
> Amazing what they can transform into with the right care, I dare say upgrading his UVB to MVB and the t5 system has helped alot too, along with being outside for a good percentage of the summer.


Lol ive only just seen this bet you werent very happy these glass doors on vivs this size arent cheap to replace


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

spudfarrar said:


> Lol ive only just seen this bet you werent very happy these glass doors on vivs this size arent cheap to replace


I always have money put aside for this sort of thing, so it didn't really bother me, I have tried to move in the plants and foilage to sit in front of the glass where he is consistantly banging it, but he isn't daft, in his eyes he knows theres another male there so he charges anyways. 

Igs will be igs, there isn't really much else I can do but try and discourage it, I am guessing this glass will need replacing again before his season is out too  still love him, there is a plan to extend my main iguana enclosure by a further 6ft which hopefully will be done by christmas.  so that might help


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

There is a reason Albus Dumbledore was the only one the heir of slytherin ever feared. 

A second sheet of glass gone, only just replaced it LOL. 









I am going to try one last thing, and bompard his enclosure glass and stick plants to them, maybe it may mitigate him seeing his reflection, and if he does charge it may offer some cushioning to the impact of it, discourage it etc. 

This happned this morning, he attempted to charge at me head on, the glass started wobbling, so I decided to move out of his way thinking it was me he was trying to get, seeing me as a threat, just as I moved out of his sight, all I herd was shatter, and one very angry iguana launching himself towards me. 

The joys the joys LOL.
After that, if it doesn't work, I am going to need some electric mesh fencing like they have on jurassic park LOL>


----------



## MartinMc

Why not stick a bit of ply wood or something in its place until the end of the season. Im glad I have double glazing in Tinies viv


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

MartinMc said:


> Why not stick a bit of ply wood or something in its place until the end of the season. Im glad I have double glazing in Tinies viv


Because, shutting them away in the dark, isn't really my way tbh mate, he enjoys being able to see out of his enclosure, and I am a beleiver in mental stimulation too, (being able to see the trees outside, the birds, (though he can't use it, he can still see the natural light) (in a mutal none natural place) he does enjoy watching what I do around him, always watching me. I could never block off his sight to see out of the window etc, he never really asked to be here, it is also enjoyable for me to be able to see him at his most impressive, it is only once a year if that makes sense. : victory: Though I know what your saying, but it isn't really the way I do it, even if it does set me back.


----------



## Freebo

clear acrylic sheet? Wouldn't smash but would flex. And probs cheaper than glass.


----------



## MartinMc

Sorry I never meant shut him away. I would never dream of it either. I thought it was maybe 1 pain out of 4 that was getting the grief. If you know what I mean. Yeah maybe acrylic or plastic mesh?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

MartinMc said:


> Sorry I never meant shut him away. I would never dream of it either. I thought it was maybe 1 pain out of 4 that was getting the grief. If you know what I mean. Yeah maybe acrylic or plastic mesh?


The problem I have with mesh (is he caused his nose a serious injury in the summer from the first outdoor enclosure we built him, he literally rubbed his nose scale off, unfortunately it hasn't healed as fast, because his nose is the first thing to touch everything, his food etc, so he is consistantly knocking the scab off, when he is like this in his alpha mode, he doesn't just charge at his reflection, he patrolls every last nook and cranny, every last part of his enclosure (looking for a potential rival) protecting his territory, unfortunately his nose again is the first thing to touch all of these surfaces, if I put mesh onto the door, theres a good chance he would rub it, and further damage his nose (even plastic mesh wont do it if he rubs it hard enough, and in the summer, my female knocked a few of her claws off too, encouraging them to climb on it, so I am not really a fan of mesh, I may have considerd it if his nose hadn't been damaged, but that is the joys and challanges of iggy ownership, what can I say.

Before this is out I can see myself hiring 24 hour security armed with tranqulisers, double glazing with an electric fence around it, automatic laysers, and lights and an alarm system. LMAO! :lol2:

this is exactly how I feel at the minute, how I wish I was joking LOL.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Freebo said:


> clear acrylic sheet? Wouldn't smash but would flex. And probs cheaper than glass.


I am looking into it mate thanks, good chance it will end up thicker, this time around, and with loads of cushioning with plants, there is a good 6kg + behind his weight depending on if he has eaten, so you can imagine that slamming into glass.


----------



## BigBaz

Here is my boy
And here is his door this helps protect the glass but is non abrasive.


----------



## mellee70

*Girl Fred (I think)*

Fred is now 17 months old and, as far as I can tell, is not the boy I thought he was. He's (I'm so used to saying he that she just isn't sticking in my head) 9 & a half inches snout to vent and his brown bits seem to be getting larger. Vet says all ok so presuming he's just a dark ig.


She's healthy & fat in all the right places but am still worried about eggs & potential eggboundness. Don't think she's eggy yet as there's been no weight gain and she's not off her food but you never know. I've put her box in so he gets used to it, hopefully it'll b a while yet b4 I find owt in it.
Also Dino, the cwd I rescued, is coming along great guns. She's putting weight on & I've got nearly all the stuck shed off what remains of her tail. Her mouth is still a mess but at least its healed and not bleeding.
Update over


----------



## lozmick

Dont seem to be many people writting on here and as they is a few new iggy owners including myself :no1: thought id bring it to the top again


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

lozmick said:


> Dont seem to be many people writting on here and as they is a few new iggy owners including myself :no1: thought id bring it to the top again


To answer your pm hundreds you need to be mor specific  I can't type out hundreds generally if say palms at good they elp with humidity maintenance and igs aren't keen on eating them anyways though not harmful if they do, spider plants etched etc : victory:


----------



## Rogue665

I didn't know where else to mention it, but this girl is looking for a new home from a rescue.

EDIT (Never mind, owner just messaged me she found her a home)


----------



## saisaac

I just want to say that you guys all rock. Here in the US iguanas are so often given up in their first year in captivity and many more die from poor care. I am going to be building a large enclosure in my basement either at my current house or one we may move to as soon as I know where I will be living permanently. Then I plan to adopt one of the hundreds of igs that are given up in the US. If you guys have an specific tips for a first time Ig owner please do share. I am pretty handy when it comes to building enclosures and have a lot of construction workers, brick layers, and carpenters in my family so I am sure we can build something wonderful for an ig or two, but an specific pointers in building an enclosure are greatly appreciated. I already saved some ideas I found in this thread.

Here are some photos of some wild C. similis that I have taken over the years on our trips to the Yucatan. They can be pretty fiesty and aggressive, especially if you try to get near to the dominant male such as the one in the first image. These guys live right on the iron shore amongs the rocks. I cannot find one of the better shots I took on our last trip, but in it you can count more than a dozen Spiny Tails spread out along the shoreline. If I recall correctly, all these images were taken with an old Canon Rebel and an 18-55mm lens to give you an idea of how close I was able to get. The larger males did chase me off a few times :whistling2:


----------



## mellee70

*Ig housing advice*

Work on Fred's (19mnth old female green ig) life long home start on the 19th May, the wooden bits are sussed out but I'm still not sure what to use at the top. Its being built in2 a corner so only two walls require windows/mesh of some sort. I'm thinking on 1/4 inch perspex with ventilation holes drilled in it but if anyone else has viable suggestions I'm up for listening.
Ta


----------



## mitsi

mellee70 said:


> Work on Fred's (19mnth old female green ig) life long home start on the 19th May, the wooden bits are sussed out but I'm still not sure what to use at the top. Its being built in2 a corner so only two walls require windows/mesh of some sort. I'm thinking on 1/4 inch perspex with ventilation holes drilled in it but if anyone else has viable suggestions I'm up for listening.
> Ta


Im doing similar at the minute, mines going into one of my alcoves, but all the front and to one side will be all glass, for the top ive built a wooden box, mesh underneath with an opening top so I can change the bulbs without having to physically get in the viv.


----------



## mellee70

*Safe wood waterproofer*

As can be seen from the pics below work of Freds new home is almost complete.







I'm now at the waterproofing stage and am wondering which is the safest method of waterproofing the large wooden panels. She has a rigid plastic paddling pool to go inside so it needs to be done proper. I have a mix of cork bark & coconut matting for the lower walls and plenty of wood for climbing. I'll put some more pics up when she moves in.
Ta


----------



## [email protected]

guys ive got an iggi female available shes just over 3 feet has droped tail some time ago hence so small shes around 3 years old and is very aggressive ive had her for a year but as i have lost my male shes up for grabs all i would like is petrol money im in the birmingham area cheers dan


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

[email protected]nstrictors said:


> guys ive got an iggi female available shes just over 3 feet has droped tail some time ago hence so small shes around 3 years old and is very aggressive ive had her for a year but as i have lost my male shes up for grabs all i would like is petrol money im in the birmingham area cheers dan



What do you mean lost your male ? Escaped or did he die, only reason in asking is one was found that way a little whole back, he very nearly ended upcoming here due to space restrictions of here he was. 

Hope your well mate.


----------



## [email protected]

she killed him dude i was gutted!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

[email protected] said:


> she killed him dude i was gutted!


The girls can be right nasty peices of workstation particular times of the year, worst bite I eve had was from a female only a little while back there was nothing defensive about it , if take a bite from my bi boy any day over her again he bites rags and then let's go she clamped down on me for 10 minutes, the pain was shocking nearly passed out, I honestly thought I'd lost fingers that day, I do a Cohab myself but this female is very arsey! Tolerates no one or any other iguana, beautiful and wonderful to watch by demands some respect , sorry to hear that dude just show though, females can be just as bad.


----------



## [email protected]

funnely enuff thats what she did to his head by the time i got in from work he was dead.... gutted ide had him for a very long time if you no anybody my way she here for the taking im just going to stick to snakes far less aggression in my opinion cheers dude


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

[email protected] said:


> funnely enuff thats what she did to his head by the time i got in from work he was dead.... gutted ide had him for a very long time if you no anybody my way she here for the taking im just going to stick to snakes far less aggression in my opinion cheers dude[/
> 
> Il keep my ears open mate.  I'm very surprised se managed to over power a male though eitherway those guys are usually able to hold there own.


----------



## [email protected]

i got a bigger female than my male as i dint want my male to tare up a female and it backfired on me unfortunately :censor: cheers dude : victory:


----------



## ian030687

*Iguana behaviour help*

Hi Iv had an iguana for a few years now but today he keeps jumping from the top of his enclosure in to the pond and staying under the water ..

I know they can stay under water for a long time but I left him half hour and he still didn't come up so I got him out and then after a few mins he jumped back in the Pond and now he's still under the water .. 

Should I be worried or just leave him alone ?

His enclosure is big and fully equipped with everything he requires and he gets fed properly 

He is really we'll looked after and vet checked once a year 

I'm just wanting to know you think about his recent behaviour 


Ian


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Thought I would throw a video up of my girl.
Baisicly what has happend is one of the smaller girls has headbobbed, from the other side and bottom, my dominant female has perceived that as a challange for her status, so shes went off on one, because her (separation doors were open) because she likes to go out the front sometimes, I had to go in and move the smaller female away from her, Miny can be a nasty peice of work when she wants to be, not good news for the smaller one, this is why I have the ability to separate in my main enclosure with my cohab, things can seem fine for months, and sometimes even years, but then, one day, something is perceived the wrong way and all hell breaks loose, shes been displaying her headbobs and throwing her weight around for the last few days now, making a point that she is the top girl in there. 

Anyways enjoy, shes more boyish than some boys I have had lol. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePOru0o4Yeo


----------



## lozmick

Things are kinda getting better with my george i can get my hand upto its flap now and give very light strokes but if i go to stroke anywhere else it bolts it bolts as soon as i try handfeeding but its just been out of viv running around for 30 mins then another 15 mins trying to catch the bugger


----------



## mellee70

*cwd eggs*

I know this is the ig thread but I've talked about the cwd I rescued on here before so I thought I'd share about her first lay. I've had her since just before xmas, back then she looked weird, all skin & bone with a severely damaged mouth. Her mouth is now healed (still no lips at the front but all the splits have healed and the infection is gone) and she started to put weight on. About 8-10 weeks ago she started to balloon in the belly and lose weight off her tail.Took her to the vet, he said she was getting eggy with it. Ultrasound done just to be on safe side, 9 eggs were visible. She laid sometime last week but I only found them when I changed out the substrate as she'd hidden them so well. 11 eggs is not bad going for such a small girl (she was severely malnourished when I got her & had never been given reptobal or anything. All she was given was calcium). Now she wont stop eating, even her veggies which she's never been keen on, I guess she replenishing all the lost nutrients.


----------



## jarjar

hello everyone. 
i am hoping for some help/advice.
i have read the thread and am a bit scared now,lol that it apparently gets a bit aggressive in here.
anyways....(i have a reasonably thick skin so here goes!)

i have had a few problems with my set up for a while now. lights,heating etc on the blink one after the other or all at the same time.
also been putting ig outside on warm days and bringing her in at night.

had her for 14 years this year just incase you think i'm a bit green 
so i must have been doing something right,either that or she's from yorkshire 

anyway, she now seems to have a cold/wheezing problem. are there any GOOD-excellent reptile vets in the west midlands that anyone can recommend please?

also are there any really great products i can buy to boost her? she regularly goes off her food. i vary it quite a lot but she seems to want to pick herself and if i get the wrong stuff on the wrong day she just doesn't eat.
she is eating now,and has actually eaten basically everything for the last few days running. so she hopefully isn't ILL ill, please can anyone give me a few tips. names. websites etc? 

THANKYOU


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Hey, welcome to the thread.
First and foremost, there is 2 vets I'd recommend, first one is Cheshire pets vets (Molly Varga) she is a very well known exotic vet and I promise you if she can't fix a problem no one will. 

The other I'd reccomend is warrandale vets in stoke, Richard is a fantastic vet and tbh he's one of the very few I have had any confidence in. 

I've used a few others around the midlands but really wouldn't record them I e I went too was afraid I even touch my big boy! 

Anyways, in my experience, respiratory or breathing issues are usually a factor somewhere in the environment, now vets are worth there weigt in gold but its pretty pointless getting your old chap seen too for it to keep happening, so if you want, you could post a picture as five more details on the curret environment and the problems your having and maybe we can offer some suggestions.

I'd be reluctant to advise anything ATM without knowing as much as we can, I'm actually in the midlands in Crewe.


----------



## jarjar

thanks for the speedy response.
just did a big reply then cat stood on keyboard :gasp:

i will try again!

right i have taken a couple of pics. i have just noticed she has some discolouration on her dewlap. :gasp:

she has been pretty lethargic despite her decent appetite lately so i haven't noticed how long it's been there. 
i didn't notice it last time i put her out in the sun though ( a week ago?)

(not sure how to put a pic on here,sorry..any simple explanation for that too?) :bash:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

jarjar said:


> thanks for the speedy response.
> just did a big reply then cat stood on keyboard :gasp:
> 
> i will try again!
> 
> right i have taken a couple of pics. i have just noticed she has some discolouration on her dewlap. :gasp:
> 
> she has been pretty lethargic despite her decent appetite lately so i haven't noticed how long it's been there.
> i didn't notice it last time i put her out in the sun though ( a week ago?)
> 
> (not sure how to put a pic on here,sorry..any simple explanation for that too?) :bash:


Hey mate sorry should have posted this link http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...6235-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html
Free quick and easy.

My iguanas are very lazy anyways. 
If she's been that's deffo a good sign, but ill animals can still eat too, so I wouldn't lean just on that,
Il be off to bed in a mo but will check back in tomorrow, if you haven't already done sonfor now id increase her temperatures a degree or two a lo as its not hitting above 38c it will boost her immune system  (I'm theory) 
I would deffo book her a vet appointment once now and hopefully we can suds out hats going on in the environment.

IMO that might help alot side the picture is.
Temperatures 
Uv lighting (what brand and wn was it replaced) though I can't see that being the problem but anyways 
Humidity levels
Vent elation?
Substrate type if you use one?
Anything recently new or? change in the environment
Anything been sprayed around her
Do you use nighttime heating?
Etc and anything else you think might help its all a process of elimination


----------



## BigBaz

Ok so its been a while since i posted on here. I rescued Basil about two years ago.
Thought id show you his new (not 100% finished) setup.

This was him when i took him on. Very skinny and skittish.


----------



## mellee70

*sealant advice*

Fred is settling into her new home slowly, I think all the space freaked her out at first (she's gone from 4'x4'x2' to 9'x7'x4') but she's getting there. Will put some pics up soon as I can borrow a decent camera as the one on my fone is awful. Anyway, why I'm here is the joiner that built her new house missed a gap when he has sealing the joins and she got a claw stuck and ripped it out (vet checked and just starting to grow back, lots of iodine spray) so I need to seal it but am not sure what to do it with. Preferably something that means she doesn't have to be out for too long as she's taken to bullying one of the cats and he's a pensioner and might break. So, any ideas, what wood sealant do people reckon is safest?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

mellee70 said:


> Fred is settling into her new home slowly, I think all the space freaked her out at first (she's gone from 4'x4'x2' to 9'x7'x4') but she's getting there. Will put some pics up soon as I can borrow a decent camera as the one on my fone is awful. Anyway, why I'm here is the joiner that built her new house missed a gap when he has sealing the joins and she got a claw stuck and ripped it out (vet checked and just starting to grow back, lots of iodine spray) so I need to seal it but am not sure what to do it with. Preferably something that means she doesn't have to be out for too long as she's taken to bullying one of the cats and he's a pensioner and might break. So, any ideas, what wood sealant do people reckon is safest?


Hey mel I've used just plain bathroom sealant before with good success, the safest though is probably aquarium sealent but it comes at a price, I'd point you to either of those


----------



## chezequerz

My red iguana is beginning to look like an actual iguana now, still got the spots for now too:
Then









Now


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

chezequerz said:


> My red iguana is beginning to look like an actual iguana now, still got the spots for now too:
> Then
> image
> 
> Now
> image



Gorgeous! 
I seen a photo of my boy on his younger days when I picked him up, he was identical with only brief points of green in him, completely a deep red orange now


----------



## chezequerz

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Gorgeous!
> I seen a photo of my boy on his younger days when I picked him up, he was identical with only brief points of green in him, completely a deep red orange now


Nice you got it around? I'm very happy this little critter is losing the green pretty quickly this photo is a 5 month period so give it another 5 months and i wonder how far the green will have gone back then...maybe not at all who knows.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

chezequerz said:


> Nice you got it around? I'm very happy this little critter is losing the green pretty quickly this photo is a 5 month period so give it another 5 months and i wonder how far the green will have gone back then...maybe not at all who knows.


Unfortunately I don't but I'm sure I could get one if I ask, will see if I can catch him online at some point.

Here he is now though 

I don't suppose you seen the parents of yours did you? 
I am trying to track back who I was that bred mine and reds like him aren't that common, most reds I've had here were duller brown or became rusty with green tinges with age, 

I know and met his dad, te mother wa a similar bright red to mine I'm told though, was a breeding loan.
See I I ever breed albus, (prob only an egg or two) 
I want to get an idea of what to pair him up with to try and keep his deep red in line, it would be very sad to see such an amazing effort go it with him, this won't happen for a while yet.


----------



## chezequerz

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Unfortunately I don't but I'm sure I could get one if I ask, will see if I can catch him online at some point.
> 
> Here he is now though
> 
> I don't suppose you seen the parents of yours did you?
> I am trying to track back who I was that bred mine and reds like him aren't that common, most reds I've had here were duller brown or became rusty with green tinges with age,
> 
> I know and met his dad, te mother wa a similar bright red to mine I'm told though, was a breeding loan.
> See I I ever breed albus, (prob only an egg or two)
> I want to get an idea of what to pair him up with to try and keep his deep red in line, it would be very sad to see such an amazing effort go it with him, this won't happen for a while yet.


nice he's a monster of an iguana, done a nice job with him. Nah never got to see the parents, came from a shop. understandable an impressive red is one of the most impressive iguanas out there.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

chezequerz said:


> nice he's a monster of an iguana, done a nice job with him. Nah never got to see the parents, came from a shop. understandable an impressive red is one of the most impressive iguanas out there.


He's not done bad, I do think if cared for from day one he had the potential to e bigger though, partially another reason I want to see, definitely one of the more challenging ones I've had, not the longest but definitely the bulkiest, its all that alfalfa I've been feeding him lol 

Look really forward o seeing yours grow though already showing some nice deep unusual dark red


----------



## MartinMc

Hey folks. Needing some uv advise. Ive had my ig 4 years now and he is getting on great. My problem is my uv controller has gone from working and im looking for replacement. 
He has 7x8x4 viv with twin t5 54w and a t5 flood above basking area. The twin t5 has packed up. Should I go the same or is there another option now adays?
What are you guys using?
Thanks


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

MartinMc said:


> Hey folks. Needing some uv advise. Ive had my ig 4 years now and he is getting on great. My problem is my uv controller has gone from working and im looking for replacement.
> He has 7x8x4 viv with twin t5 54w and a t5 flood above basking area. The twin t5 has packed up. Should I go the same or is there another option now adays?
> What are you guys using?
> Thanks


Hey mate, message Arcadiajohn he may be a me to help your starter shouldn't have done that tbh. 

I'm using the t5s combined between various mvbs (mvbs as basking points for 8/10 hours a day the t5s come on and go off a few hours before ad after the mvbs, trying to mimic a sunrise and sunset. 
They are great bulbs. 

Try tightening the sockets or pushing them together to make sure, that's happend to me twice other than that I'd speak to John.


----------



## MartinMc

Cheers Sal. Im speaking to John via pm. Gonna check all conections when I get home.


----------



## mellee70

*iguana furniture*

Hello All,
As some of you may remember my Freds (2 1/2yr old female) house is a lot larger than her previous house. The problem is no matter how much fake decoration I put in there it still looks empty and unstimulating. I'm thinking small tree type things in pots as the plants she has look tiny and dwarfed. I don't care if she wants to eat bits of them as its more for her enrichment than my benefit. So if anyone can give me the names or signpost me to somewhere/one that does have a list of safe small trees (the enclosure is 9feetx4feetx7feet)


----------



## chezequerz

A recent photo of my red iguana. He's just under a year old and perhaps 2ft long...still got the spots too which is nice.


----------



## ryan05

Hi all its been a while since I've had any scaly friends as I've been out of the hobby for a couple of years since shutting down my reptile room of over 50 snakes, lizards and monitors not including hatchlings so once I sold up I decided I would buy my own house every one thought I was crazy as I was only 20 years of age but it's the best thing I ever did so now that I'm back on my feet its time to get back into the hobby so decided to jump in and get my self an iggy so here's my thoughts for now decided I'm going to build my self a 6w x 6h x 3d custom viv with a small preformed pond with a bottom bulk head and drain system for ease of maintainance and cleaning
So if any one gets the chance could you post some pictures of your setups so I could get some ideas please


----------



## realisttt

Hi Ryan05
Here is a link to a recent thread of mine where i built and enclosure for my baby axanthic. The dimensions are exactly the same as you wanted (6x6x3) and even has a pool with a bulkhead for easy draining..:2thumb:
Take a look and hope you find it useful
If you have any questions or need any help please feel free to ask :2thumb:

Keep us updated : victory:

Sam


----------



## realisttt

I forgot to mention for now the "pool" is just a plastic tub with a bulk head and ball joint drainage system but as Joey gets bigger am planning to install a small prefab pond : victory:


----------



## Rojugi

I write a blog about saving money and being healthy, so I had to put in an entry about my iggy, _obviously_

Thrifty and Healthy


----------

